# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Աթեիզմ

## Vard

Մի քանի հաղորդագրություններ կարդալուց հետո ինձ շատ հետաքրքրեց ձեր կարծիքը… Ինչ է իրենից ներկայացնում աթեիզմը բացասական քայքայող մի ինչ որ բան թե հավատ բայց ոչ թե հեքիաթների այլ գիտությանը և փաստերին… 
Ինչ վերաբերվում է ինձ ես աթեիստ եմ

----------

Mephistopheles (29.11.2009), Quyr Qery (08.10.2010)

----------


## Սահակ

Աթեիզմը հավատք է։ Աթեիսթը հավատում է որ Աստված գոյություն չունի։ Ո՛չ գիտությունը, ո՛չ էլ «փաստերը» Աստծո չգոյությունը չեն ապացուցել։ Հետևաբար Աթեիզմը կրոնի մի տեսակ է։
Ինչ վերաբերվում է իմ վերաբերմունքին, ես աթեիստներին վերաբերվում եմ այնպես ինչպես վերաբերվում եմ ցանկացած սուտ կրոնին պատկանող մարդուն։

----------

Aj Klik (23.03.2011), anahit96 (07.06.2011), eduard30 (09.04.2011), Freeman (01.07.2010), Ամմէ (05.12.2012), հովարս (06.03.2012)

----------


## Artgeo

> ցանկացած սուտ կրոնին


ԵՎ ո՞րն է ճիշտ կրոնը  :Xeloq:

----------


## Esmeralda

> ԵՎ ո՞րն է ճիշտ կրոնը


Ես էլ եմ սրա պատասխանին սպասում

----------


## Firegirl777

Դե ինչ երբեք չոմ հետքրքրվել աթեիզմով,. չնայած աթեիստի բառարան ունեմ, բայց դե ոչ մի անգամ չեմ բացել, իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է գիտությանը, այն ավելի ու ավելի է մոտենում այն գաղափարին որ երկրի վրա, կան շատ բաներ, որոնք առանց Աստծո, կամ ինչոր գերբնական ուժի չէին լինի, այնպես որ հաստատ կարող եմ ասել, որ աթեիզմը գիտության հետ կապ չունի

----------

Aj Klik (23.03.2011), Freeman (01.07.2010), հովարս (06.03.2012)

----------


## Մելիք

Նախ՝ այս թեման ավելի նպատակահարմար է դնել հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն բաժնում, քանի որ կրոնին վերաբերվող մյուս թեմաները էնտեղ են:
Երկրորդ՝ Աթեիզմը կրոն չի. ինչ որ բանի չգոյությանը հավաատալը տվյալ գաղափարը չի դարձնում կրոն: Կրոն կարող է կոչվել այն գաղափարների կամ հավատալիքների ամբողջությունը, որը ձևվավորվել է Աստծու կամ այլ կերպ անվանվող գերբնական ուժի գոյությունը ընդունելու հետևանքով:
Երրորդ՝ որն է ճիշտ կրոնը հարցը նույնն է, ինչ՝ որն է ամենալավ գույնը հարցը: Այս հարցին ոչ մի պատասխան, որը կհավակնի ճշմարիտ լինելու, տալ հնարավոր չէ, ինչպես եվ փիլիսոփայության ոլորտին վերաբերվող որևե այլ հարցի:
Ինձ համար ամենաճշմարիտ կրոնը քրիստոնեությունն է:


Բայց ամեն դեպքում աթեիզմը քննադատության չի դիմանում, որովհետև անկախ գիտատեղնիկական առաջընթացից ու մյուս բաներից, ամեն ինչ ի վերջո հանգեցնում է Աստծո գոյությանը: Էս թեմայով վեճերում աթեիստները ,գրեթե միշտ, նահանջում են մինիմում մինչև պանթեիզմ, որը նույնպես կրոն է: Կներեք եթե այնքան էլ պարզ չեմ գրում, մանրամասնելու հավես չունեմ ուղղակի, էս տեսակ վեճերից հոգնում եմ:


Բայց մի հարց կտամ մեր աթեիստներին. 
Եթե մերժում եք Աստծո, այսինքն՝ տիեզերական բանականության գաղափարը, ապա ինչպես եք հիմնավորում ձեր սեփական բանականության գոյությունը: Ենթադրենք, թե կյանքն առաջացել է անշունչ քիմիական տարրերի չգիտես ինչ պատճառով իրար միանալու հետևանքով, բայց ձեր բանականությունը, որով դուք հիմա գալիս եք այդ եզրակացության , որտեղի՞ց: Որպեսզի միտքը սխալ ուղղությամբ չտանենք, ասեմ, որ բանականությունը, դա մեր արած մտահանգումները չի, մեր արած մտահանգումները ընդամենը բանականության միջոցով մշակված ինֆորմացիան է, իսկ բանականությունը այն համակարգն է, որով մշակվում է ինֆորմացիան:

----------

Aj Klik (23.03.2011), Freeman (01.07.2010), Mephistopheles (13.11.2013), Varzor (06.06.2011), ՆանՍ (06.10.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> ԵՎ ո՞րն է ճիշտ կրոնը


Ամեն մեկի համար իրա կրոնն ա ճիշտ:

----------

Aj Klik (23.03.2011), Freeman (01.07.2010), VisTolog (22.02.2013)

----------


## otar

է~է մարդիկ բան չունեն անելու աթեիզմով են .. տառապում  :Blush:

----------

հովարս (06.03.2012)

----------


## Սահակ

> ԵՎ ո՞րն է ճիշտ կրոնը


Այս հարցը հիշեցնում է Պիղատոսի հայտնի հարցը՝
*Պիղատոսը նրան ասաց. «Ի՞նչ է ճշմարտությունը»։*
_Հովհաննես 18:38_

Այս հարցին Հիսուսը ուրիշ տեղ պատասխանել է հետևյալ կերպ.
*Հիսուս նրանց ասաց. «Ես եմ Ճանապարհը և Ճշմարտությունը և Կյանքը։ Ոչ ոք չի գա Հոր մոտ, եթէ ոչ՝ ինձանով»։*
_Հովհաննես 14:6_

Իմ կարծիքով ամենաճշմարիտ կրոնը Քրիստոնեությունն է։

----------

հովարս (06.03.2012)

----------


## Artgeo

> *Իմ կարծիքով* ամենաճշմարիտ կրոնը Քրիստոնեությունն է։


Բայց դա բացարձակապես չի նշանակում, որ միակ ճշմարիտ կրոնը քրիստոնեությունն է  :Wink:

----------


## Vard

Նախ չեմ կարծում թե այստեղ ինչոր մեկը աթեիզմով է տառապում…
Իմ կարծիքով աթեիզմը կրոն չի... երբ է մարդ համարվում մեղավոր երբ ապացուցվում է այն չէ՞ այսինքն անհրաժեշտություն չկա ապացուցել մարդու անմեղությունը… նմանապես և հարկ չկա ապացուցել Աստծո չգոյությունը եթե կարող են թող ապացուցեն նրա գոյությունը…
Լիովին համաձայն եմ որ դեռևս շատ չբացահայտված հարցեր կան և հենց մարդու բանականության և շատ ուրիշ հարցեր դեռ չունեն պատասխաններ ու հենց այդ հարցերի պատասխանները բոլորը վերագրում են աստծուն, բայց չէ որ մինչև ձգողականության ուժի և այլ ֆիզիկական երևույթների գոյությունը ապացուցելը դրանք էլ էին վերագրում  աստվածներին բայց դա հիմա հեշտ և հանգիստ բացատրվում են…
Ինչ վերաբերվում ա կրոններին ապա յուրաքանչյուր կրոն անհավատին սպառնում է դժոխքով այսինքն ինչ կրոն էլ դավանես մեկ է մյուս կրոնի համաձայն մեկ ա դժոխքն ա քեզ սպասում :Smile:   ինչ անի անմեղ երեխան որը մուսուլմանի ընտանիքում ա ծնվել և ամողջ հոգով հավատում ա Ալահին ասեք Էդ երեխայի վերջը ինչ ա լինելու մուսուլմանության համաձայն դրախն է նրան սպասում թե մյուս կրոնների համաձայն դժոխք

----------


## Սահակ

> ինչ անի անմեղ երեխան որը մուսուլմանի ընտանիքում ա ծնվել և ամողջ հոգով հավատում ա Ալահին ասեք Էդ երեխայի վերջը ինչ ա լինելու մուսուլմանության համաձայն դրախն է նրան սպասում թե մյուս կրոնների համաձայն դժոխք


Ըստ Քրիստոնեության անմեղ երեխաներին դժոխք չի սպասում։ Ավելին՝ Քրիստոսը մեծահասակներին պարտադրում է մանուկների պես լինել։ Օրինակ՝
*Եվ Հիսուս իր մոտ կանչեց մի մանուկ, կանգնեցրեց նրան նրանց մեջ ու ասաց. «Ճշմարիտ եմ ասում ձեզ, եթէ չդառնաք ու չլինեք մանուկների պես, երկնքի արքայությունը չեք մտնի»։*
_Մատթեոս 18:2-3_

----------

eduard30 (09.04.2011), հովարս (06.03.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Բայց դա բացարձակապես չի նշանակում, որ միակ ճշմարիտ կրոնը քրիստոնեությունն է


իսկ ի՞նչ ե նշանակում "ճշմարիտ կրոն":

կրոնը դա ճանապարհ է դեպի աստված.
Ի՞նչ տարբերություն, թե ինչ ճանապարհով ես գնում...
կարևորը այն է , որ ճանապարհի կեսից չփոխես ճանապարդ, թե չէ մեծ է հավանականությունը, որ խճճվես, ու յեսիմ ուր գնաս (նաեվ հետ, դեպի յհանդամ :Smile:  ).

----------


## Vard

օրինակ հիմնականում ցանկացած բան ընտելուց առաջ ուսումնասիրում են բոլոր այլընտրանքների որպեսզի ճիշտ ընտրություն կատարեն… իսկ օրինակ քրիստոնյաններից կամ մուսուլմաններից քանի տոկոսը գիտի բուդիզմի բասին կամ այլ կրոնների… կրոնի հարցում մարդիկ ընտրություն անելու հնարովորություն չեն ունենում

----------


## Մելիք

> երբ է մարդ համարվում մեղավոր երբ ապացուցվում է այն չէ՞ այսինքն անհրաժեշտություն չկա ապացուցել մարդու անմեղությունը… նմանապես և հարկ չկա ապացուցել Աստծո չգոյությունը եթե կարող են թող ապացուցեն նրա գոյությունը…


Շատ հետաքռքիր համեմատություն էր, խոսք չկա :LOL:  Աստծու գոյությունը համեմատել մարդու մեղավոռության հետ :LOL:  իրոք շատ օիգինալ էր :Hands Up:   թեև պակաս օրիգինալ չէր լինի նաև հակառակ համեմատությունը: Նույն բանի հետ համեմատել Աստծո չգոյությունը:



> Լիովին համաձայն եմ որ դեռևս շատ չբացահայտված հարցեր կան և հենց մարդու բանականության և շատ ուրիշ հարցեր դեռ չունեն պատասխաններ ու հենց այդ հարցերի պատասխանները բոլորը վերագրում են աստծուն, բայց չէ որ մինչև ձգողականության ուժի և այլ ֆիզիկական երևույթների գոյությունը ապացուցելը դրանք էլ էին վերագրում  աստվածներին բայց դա հիմա հեշտ և հանգիստ բացատրվում են…


Սա էլ ամենաշատ բերվող փաստարկներից է, չնայած դրանք փաստարկ համարել էլ չի կարելի: Նրանով , որ դու հիմա գիտես ձգողականության ուժի մասին, ոչինչ չի լուծվում, դա ընդհամենը գոյություն ունեցող երևույթի պատճարի բացատրությունն է , ոչ թե երևույթի գոյության պատճառի ապացույցը:



> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա կրոններին ապա յուրաքանչյուր կրոն անհավատին սպառնում է դժոխքով այսինքն ինչ կրոն էլ դավանես մեկ է մյուս կրոնի համաձայն մեկ ա դժոխքն ա քեզ սպասում  ինչ անի անմեղ երեխան որը մուսուլմանի ընտանիքում ա ծնվել և ամողջ հոգով հավատում ա Ալահին ասեք Էդ երեխայի վերջը ինչ ա լինելու մուսուլմանության համաձայն դրախն է նրան սպասում թե մյուս կրոնների համաձայն դժոխք


Այստեղ էլ քո ինֆորմացիան ճշմարտությանը չի համապատասխանում, ըստ քրիստոնեության բոլորը  դատվելու են, ըստ իրենց բարոյական նորմերի, անգամ հեթանոսները:

----------


## Artgeo

> կրոնը դա ճանապարհ է դեպի աստված.


Կրոնն ու Աստվածը մարդու երևակայության ու հոգեկան պահանջարկի ծնունդ են, թշվառ ու/կամ ծանր կյանքը իմաստավորելու և հենարան ունենալու համար: Կրոնի գոյությունը ձեռնտու է նաև կառավարությանը: Կրոնն ու Աստված անհրաժեշտ են, մարդուն, ըստ այդմ մարդն է ստեղծել Աստծուն:

----------

VisTolog (22.02.2013), Եկվոր (21.11.2013), Մարկուս (12.05.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Կրոնն ու Աստվածը մարդու երևակայության ու հոգեկան պահանջարկի ծնունդ են, թշվառ ու/կամ ծանր կյանքը իմաստավորելու և հենարան ունենալու համար: Կրոնի գոյությունը ձեռնտու է նաև կառավարությանը: Կրոնն ու Աստված անհրաժեշտ են, մարդուն, ըստ այդմ մարդն է ստեղծել Աստծուն:


Ես էլ կարող եմ ասել, որ.
-Իսկ ատեիզմը դա միջոց է , որ արդարացնեն կյանքին (հասարակությանը,մարդկությանը) սպարողական, վատնողական վերաբերմունքը,որ կարողանան ասել -"ոչ մի բան արժեք չունի,նամանավանդ ինձանից հետո և պետք է թալանել և կոտորել քանի կարոգ ես". Եվ այս փիլիսոփայությունը շատ ձեռնատու է կառավարության անդամներին (Հայաստանի) , երբ "կյանք են սոորեցնում" իրենց վիժվացքներին  :Smile:  

Սակայն, դա չէ խնդիրը: 
Ամեն մի գործիք էլ կարելի է օգտագործել այլ նպատակների համառ: Օրինակ - բահով կարելի է վոչ միայն հող փորել, այլ նաեվ մարդ սպանել:

----------

Freeman (01.07.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա կրոններին ապա յուրաքանչյուր կրոն անհավատին սպառնում է դժոխքով այսինքն ինչ կրոն էլ դավանես մեկ է մյուս կրոնի համաձայն մեկ ա դժոխքն ա քեզ սպասում


Հետաքրքիր է, այդ ո՞ր կրոնում ես հանդիպել նման սպառնալիքների։ :Shok:  Առաջին անգամ եմ լսում նման բան։ Չեմ կարծում, որ գտնվի այնպիսի կրոն, որում այդպիսի անհեթեթություն է ասվում։ 



> ինչ անի անմեղ երեխան որը մուսուլմանի ընտանիքում ա ծնվել և ամողջ հոգով հավատում ա Ալահին ասեք Էդ երեխայի վերջը ինչ ա լինելու մուսուլմանության համաձայն դրախն է նրան սպասում թե մյուս կրոնների համաձայն դժոխք


Անմեղները ամեն դեպքում չեն կարող համապատասխան վերաբերմունքի չարժանանալ, այդ մեկն արդեն վեր է կրոնական ցանկացած դոգմայից։

----------


## Vard

Փաստորեն շատ հետաքրքիր ա ցանկացած երևույթի գոյության պատճառը բացատրվում ա Աստծով… Աստված ստեղծել ա ու դրանով ամենինչ ասված ա շատ լավ կլիներ ամենինչ եթե էդքան հեշտ ու հանգիստ լիներ: Ցավոք իմ համար էդ էլ ապացույց չի  

… օրինակ եթե ես ասեմ որ մեր շատ սիրելի Ձմեռ պապիկը գոյություն ունի ինքը շատ բարի մեր լավն ա ուզում ու սենց հեքիաթներ ինձ ինչ չես հավատա Մելիք ջան չէ որ ոչ մի ապացույց չկա որ գոյություն չունի…Կարաս ասես ինչով ա տարբերվում Աստծո տարբերակը 

Ցավոք ես անգիր չգիտեմ ոչ Աստվածաշնչից ոչ էլ Ղուրանից որ հիմա մեջ բերումներ անեմ ու հիմա էլ տանը չի բայց ես անպայման կմեջբեր եմ որ Ղուրանում կա գրված Ալահին չհավատալը արդեն իսկ մեղք ա ու դրա համարել դատաստանի օրը վերջը լավ չի լինում: ու եթե հիշողությունս ինձ չի դավաճանում Քրիստոսն ասել ա որ ինքն ա ճշմարիտը այսինքն ճիշտ ճանապարհը ու եթե չես հավատում Քրիստոսին հետևաբար արդեն սխալ ուղի ես ընտրել ու դատաստանի օը էլի վիճակդ լավ չի լինի

ԼԻՈՎԻՆ ՀԱՄԱձԱՅՆ ԵՄ ARTGEO-ի հետ  :Hands Up:

----------


## Մելիք

> … օրինակ եթե ես ասեմ որ մեր շատ սիրելի Ձմեռ պապիկը գոյություն ունի ինքը շատ բարի մեր լավն ա ուզում ու սենց հեքիաթներ ինձ ինչ չես հավատա Մելիք ջան չէ որ ոչ մի ապացույց չկա որ գոյություն չունի…Կարաս ասես ինչով ա տարբերվում Աստծո տարբերակը


Բայց ով ասեց, որ Ձմեռ պապի գոյությունը բացառվում ա, եթե էդ բացառեմ, իմ գոյությունն էլ պիտի բացառեմ, որովհետև մի անգամ նույնիսկ ես էլ եմ Ձմեռ պապի եղել :LOL:   Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա ես էլի չեմ բացառում, որ մեր շատ սիրելի Ձմեռ պապիկը գոյություն ունի, ինքը շատ բարի ա, մեր լավն ա ուզում, կամ գոյություն ունեցել է: Ինչա հնարավոր չի՞ , որ աշխարհում գոնե մի հատ էլ բարի մարդ լինի: Այ ուրիշ բան ա, որ հասկանալի պատճառներով չեմ հավատում, որ էդ մի հատ բարի մարդը, կարա մի գիշերվա մեջ այցելի աշխարհի բոլոր երեխաներին և այլն: Իսկ համեմատությունդ էլի տեղին չեր, որովհատև Աստված ասելով՝ մենք բոլորովին էլ մի բարի պապիկ ի նկատի չունենք,բայց  ունենք բազմաթիվ պատճարներ նրան հավատալու,  օրինակ. մադու կրոնական զգացումը (ձգտումը դեպի գերբնականը), որը անկասկած կա մարու մեջ, իսկ մենք քեզ հետ միասին գիտենք ձգողականության օրենքի օրինակով,  :Wink:  որ եթե երևույթը կա, ուրեմն դա իր պատճառն ունի:




> Ցավոք ես անգիր չգիտեմ ոչ Աստվածաշնչից ոչ էլ Ղուրանից որ հիմա մեջ բերումներ անեմ ու հիմա էլ տանը չի բայց ես անպայման կմեջբեր եմ որ Ղուրանում կա գրված Ալահին չհավատալը արդեն իսկ մեղք ա ու դրա համարել դատաստանի օրը վերջը լավ չի լինում: ու եթե հիշողությունս ինձ չի դավաճանում Քրիստոսն ասել ա որ ինքն ա ճշմարիտը այսինքն ճիշտ ճանապարհը ու եթե չես հավատում Քրիստոսին հետևաբար արդեն սխալ ուղի ես ընտրել ու դատաստանի օը էլի վիճակդ լավ չի լինի


Էս մասով էլ չեմ ուզում մանրանալ(թեև շատ բան կարելի է ասել), որովհետեվ դա արդեն աթեիզմի մասին չի, դուք արդեն աստվածաբանական վեճի մեջ եք մտնում, Էդ թեմայով երկորդ դարից սկսած հարյուրավոր հատորներ են գրվել: Որ էսպես գնա, դառնալու եք ջատագովական աստվածաբանության կարկառուն դեմքերից մեկը:

----------


## Մասսագետ

Որ աշխարհում գոյություն ունեն լիքը անբացատրելի բաներ, դա չի նշանակում, որ գոյություն ունի աստված, իսկ եթե գոյություն ունենար աստված էդ բաները արդեն անբացատրելի չէին լինի, ամեն դեպքում էդ անբացատրելի բաները բացատրելու համար մարդ հորինել ա աստծուն, որ գ:ուխը իզուր տեղը չծանրաբեռնի անբացատրելի բաներ բացատրելով: 
Իսկ անհավատն ու աթեիստը կարծեմ տարբեր բաներ են, կոնկրետ կիմանամ տարներությունները:
Էստեղ նաև գնաց ճիշտ կրոնի մասին վեճեր: Ինձ համար էլ գոյություն չունի ճիշտ կրոն: Կրոնները հետաքրքիր են, կրոնների մասին կարելի ա տեղեկացված լինել, բայց դե էդքան կրոններից կախված լինելը չեմ հասկանում:

----------

Մարկուս (12.05.2013)

----------


## Ճամփորդ

> … Ինչ է իրենից ներկայացնում աթեիզմը բացասական քայքայող մի ինչ որ բան թե հավատ բայց ոչ թե հեքիաթների այլ գիտությանը և փաստերին…


Կարծում եմ աթեիզմի վերաբերյալ շատ լավ է ասել Ավ. Իսահակյանը. «Երբ մարդկությունը կորցրեց իր հավատը Աստծո հանդեպ և հանդերձյալ կյանքի, հոգու անմահության – կատարվեց մարդկության մեծ տրագեդիան, հիասթափությունը, հուսահատությունը, թշվառությունը։ Եկավ մահի իշխանությունը. մահ ամենուրեք, ամեն ժամ,ամենքի համար։ Աշխարհը դարձավ ոչնչություն, մարդկությունը՝ ոչնչություն։ Առաջ, երբ մարդ հավատում էր, նա Աստված էր, Աստծուն հավասար. նրա պես հավիտենական։ Հիմա նա՝ որդ է, ճիճու, բացիլ։ Հիմա նրա ուժը – ինքն է, ինքն է իր նեցուկը, օգնականը, փրկիչը։ Իր խելքը, իր բանականությունը»։

----------

յոգի (04.04.2011)

----------


## Արշակ

> Որ աշխարհում գոյություն ունեն լիքը անբացատրելի բաներ, դա չի նշանակում, որ գոյություն ունի աստված, իսկ եթե գոյություն ունենար աստված էդ բաները արդեն անբացատրելի չէին լինի, ամեն դեպքում էդ անբացատրելի բաները բացատրելու համար մարդ հորինել ա աստծուն, որ գ:ուխը իզուր տեղը չծանրաբեռնի անբացատրելի բաներ բացատրելով:


 Համաձայն եմ, անբացատրելի երևույթների գոյությունը դեռ Աստծո գոյության ապացույց չի։ Բայց մարդն Աստծուն չի հորինել անբացատրելի երևույթները բացատրելու համար։ Այդպես վարվում են միայն տգե՛տ կրոնավորները։ Անբացատրելի երևույթները բացատրելուն Աստծուն հավատալը չի խանգարում։ Ընդհակառակը՝ ինչպես Էյնշտեյնն է ասել. «Գիտությունն առանց կրոնի թերարժեք է, իսկ կրոնն առանց գիտության՝ կույր»։ Մի ուրիշ տեղ էլ Էյնշտեյնն ասել է. «Մեր ժամանակակիցներից մեկն ասել է, և ոչ առանց հիմքի, որ մեր նյութապաշտական դարում լուրջ գիտնականներ կարող են լինել միայն խոր համոզված կրոնական մարդիկ»։
Ավելացնեմ նաև, որ լուրջ կրոնները ևս չեն ժխտում գիտությունը, մարդկանց մղում են ճանաչողության և իմաստության։
Քրիստոսն է ասել. «Խորագետ եղեք օձերի պես»։ «Պարզեք ճշմարտությունը և այն ձեզ ազատ կդարձնի»։
Բուդդան ասել է. «Բոլոր տառապանքների պատճառը տգիտությունն է»։

----------

Freeman (01.07.2010), Moonwalker (24.05.2011), VisTolog (22.02.2013), ՆանՍ (06.10.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Բուդդան ասել է. «Բոլոր տառապանքների պատճառը տգիտությունն է»։


լիովին համաձայն եմ

բայց վերադարնանք մեր նյութին

Ձեզ չի՞ թվում , որ կրոնների և աթեիզմի հակադրությունը արհեստական է և անչափ վնասակար… 

Միգուցե բոլորն ել ճիշտ ե՞ն , սակայն յուրովի և իր ամբոջության մեջ…
Ի՞նչու դառնալ զինոր և կրվել մի ինչ որ ճամբարում - մյուսների դեմ:

Ի՞նչն ե դրա իմաստը, և ի՞նչ եք դուք շահում...... :Think:

----------


## Արշակ

> Ձեզ չի՞ թվում , որ կրոնների և աթեիզմի հակադրությունը արհեստական է և անչափ վնասակար… 
> 
> Միգուցե բոլորն ել ճիշտ ե՞ն , սակայն յուրովի և իր ամբոջության մեջ…
> Ի՞նչու դառնալ զինոր և կրվել մի ինչ որ ճամբարում - մյուսների դեմ:
> 
> Ի՞նչն ե դրա իմաստը, և ի՞նչ եք դուք շահում......


 Հաճախ մարդիկ աթեիզմը ու գիտությունը նույնացնում են՝ հակադրելով դրանք կրոնի հետ։ Սակայն աթեիզմի ու գիտության նույնացումը խիստ սխալ է։
Եթե ասեիր, որ կրոնններն ու գիտությունը հակադրելն է արհեստական ու վնասակար, համաձայն կլինեի։ Բայց աթեիզմի ու կրոնների միջև հակադրությունը կարծում եմ, որ ակնհայտ է։ Աթեիզմը մերժում է Աստծո գոյությունը, իսկ մյուսների  վարդապետությունները հիմնվում են հենց Աստծո գոյության վրա։
Ի դեպ, ասեմ, որ աթեիզմ բառը կազմված է «ա» ժխտական նախածանցից,  «թեո» (Աստված) արմատից և «իզմ» (-ություն) վերջածանցից։ Այսպիսով՝ աթեիզմը բառացիորեն նշանակում է անաստվածություն, այսինքն՝ անհավատություն։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գիտությունն ու քրիստոնեությունը չեն կարող հակադրվել (կներեք, մյուս կրոնների մասին չեմ ասում, որովհետև դրանք ճշմարիտ չեմ համարում): Գիտությունը պատասխանում է «ինչպե՞ս» հարցին, իսկ քրիստոնեությունը՝ «ինչու՞»:
Ի դեպ, եթե նայենք երկրի առաջացման ժամանակակից տեսանկյունին և Աստվածաշնչի Ծննդոց գրքի առաջին ու երկրորդ գլուխներին, ապա կտեսնենք, որ ոչ մի հակասություն չկա. ամեն ինչ նույն հաջորդականությամբ է ընթանում, ինչը գիտությունն արդեն ապացուցված է համարում:

----------

Freeman (01.07.2010), հովարս (06.03.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Հաճախ մարդիկ աթեիզմը ու գիտությունը նույնացնում են՝ հակադրելով դրանք կրոնի հետ։ Սակայն աթեիզմի ու գիտության նույնացումը խիստ սխալ է։
> Եթե ասեիր, որ կրոնններն ու գիտությունը հակադրելն է արհեստական ու վնասակար, համաձայն կլինեի։ Բայց աթեիզմի ու կրոնների միջև հակադրությունը կարծում եմ, որ ակնհայտ է։ Աթեիզմը մերժում է Աստծո գոյությունը, իսկ մյուսների  վարդապետությունները հիմնվում են հենց Աստծո գոյության վրա։
> Ի դեպ, ասեմ, որ աթեիզմ բառը կազմված է «ա» ժխտական նախածանցից,  «թեո» (Աստված) արմատից և «իզմ» (-ություն) վերջածանցից։ Այսպիսով՝ աթեիզմը բառացիորեն նշանակում է անաստվածություն, այսինքն՝ անհավատություն։


Աթեիզմն ու գիտությունը իհարկե նույն բաները չեն: Սակայն աթեիզմը ձերք է բերել ավելի մեծ իմաստ, քան միմիայն աստծոն ժխտելն է: Աստծո ժխտելը, դա սկզբնական փուլում էր, սակայն հետո, աթեիզմը ստիպված էր պատասխան տալ - "ինչպես,երբ,ինչու ..." հարցերին. Եվ նա սկսեց հենվել տարբեր գիտական (խոսքը գնում է փորձնական գիտության մասին) և կիսագիտական մոդելների ու տեսությունների վրա, և ավտոմատիկորեն նույնացվեց գիտության հետ, չնայած շատ գիտնականներ դա չեն ընդունում և վանում են իրենցից աթեիստներին:

Ասեմ նաեվ, որ աթեիզմը (Կանտ,Մարքս, Էնգելս...) օգնել է ստանալ շատ հարցերի պատասխաններ (օրինակ հասարակական հարաբերություններում), որոնք մինչ այդ կրոննական մոդելները չէին անդրադարցել կամ չունեին պատասխաններ (եվ գերադասում են դրանց մասին չխոսել):

----------

Բիձա (15.08.2009)

----------


## Մասսագետ

> Անբացատրելի երևույթները բացատրելուն Աստծուն հավատալը չի խանգարում։ Ընդհակառակը՝ ինչպես Էյնշտեինն է ասել. «Գիտությունն առանց կրոնի թերարժեք է, իսկ կրոնն առանց գիտության՝ կույր»։ Մի ուրիշ տեղ էլ Էյնշտեինն ասել է. «Մեր ժամանակակիցներից մեկն ասել է, և ոչ առանց հիմքի, որ մեր նյութապաշտական դարում լուրջ գիտնականներ կարող են լինել միայն խոր համոզված կրոնական մարդիկ»։


Ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայն եմ, բայց որ կրոնը օգնում ա գիտությանը չեմ պատկերացնում, չգիտեմ, թե ինչով կարա կրոնը օգնի գիտությանը, եթե կարող ես բացատրի: Կարծում եմ որ հաստատ կլինեն լուրջ գիտնականներ որոնք աթեիստ են էղել:

----------


## Արշակ

> Ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայն եմ, բայց որ կրոնը օգնում ա գիտությանը չեմ պատկերացնում, չգիտեմ, թե ինչով կարա կրոնը օգնի գիտությանը, եթե կարող ես բացատրի:


 Մի օրինակ բերեմ։ Խորհրդային շրջանի գիտությունը մերժում էր Աստծո և հոգու գոյությունը ու կրոններն էլ համարում էր մարդկանց հնարած կեղծ ուսմունքներ։ Այդ պատճառով այն ժամանակվա գիտությունը չէր ուսումնասիրում հոգու, մարդու նուրբ մարմնի և ընդհանրապես նուրբ աշխարհի երևույթները՝ ժխտելով դրանց գոյությունը։ Այնինչ այդպիսի երևույթների դերը շատ մեծ է ֆիզիկայի, հոգեբանության, կենսաբանության, բժշկության և գիտության այլ ոլորտներում։ Սակայն այժմ արդեն որոշ ուսումնասիրություններ կան արված ու նույնիսկ սարքերի միջոցով հայտնաբերվում են նուրբ աշխարհի, հոգեկան էներգիայի տարբեր դրսևորումներ։ Մինչդեռ հոգևոր ուսմունքները, կրոնները ընդունելու դեպքում այդպիսի մերժողական վերաբերմունք չէր լինի ու հավանաբար այժմյան գիտությունն արդեն շատ ավելի զարգացած կլիներ այս առումով։ Այսինքն՝ հոգևոր, կրոնական ուսմունքները մարդուն ճիշտ ապրելու ճանապարհն են ցույց տալիս և տվյալ դեպքում գիտությանը ուղղորդող դեր են կատարում՝ նրան պաշտպանում են սխալ ուղով գնալուց։
Ընդհանրապես, աթեիստական գիտությունը, հիմնվելով միայն հինգ զգայարանների վրա, շատ հարցերի չի կարողանում պատասխանել կամ պատասխանելու համար հազարավոր տարիներ են պետք, մինչդեռ հոգևոր ուսմունքները դրանց պատասխանները գտնելու շատ ավելի լայն հնարավորություներ են տալիս։

----------

Moonwalker (24.05.2011), ՆանՍ (06.10.2010)

----------


## Մասսագետ

Հակառակը լսել էի, որ կրոնների պատճարով չէր թույլատրվում գիտության զարգացումը, բայց էս չէի լսել: Ամեն դեպքում հետաքրքիր էր իմանալ:

----------


## Guest

Արդեմ մի քանի թեմաներում իմ գրառման իմաստը շեղվել ա և գնացել ա դեպի աթեիզմ, այնպես որ, կարծում եմ, որ արժե հայտնել իմ կարծիքը աթեիզմի նկատմամբ:

Դեռ փոքրուց, ես միշտ զարմանում էի բոլոր մարդկանց վրա: Տեսնում էի նրանց դեմքերը եկեղեցում, բոլորը միատիպ, բոլորը վախեցած և նույն ժամանակ անտարբեր հայացքով: Մտածում էի՝ ինչի՞ համար, ո՞վ է նրանց ստիպում այսպես մտածել… (Ասեմ նաև, որ հաստատ դաստիարակությունից չի աթեիզմս, ծնողներս միջին հավատացյալ են)
Մի քիչ մեծացա: Մոտ 7 տարեկանում արդեն գիտեի տարբեր կրոնորի մասին և… կրկին զարմանք: Ամեն կրոնի մանրանասնությունները իմանալով զարմանում էի գեղեցիկ ձևակերպումների վրա, և նրանց անչափ նմանութկան, երբ համարվում է, որ իրականում նրանք շատ տարբեր են: Կրոնական պատերազմներ… Մի ուրիշ կարգի հիմարություն:
Երևի բոլորտ լսել եք Ատլանտիդաի մասին: Զարգացած քաղաք, որը կործանվեց: Եվ երեվի հիշում եք Հունական Ատլանտներին՝ հսկա մարդիկ, ովքեր կորցրել էին իրենց հավատքը աստծո նկատմամբ, ինչի համար նրանց կործանեց: Ինձ թվում է, որ նույն բանի մասին է խոսքը: Ինչքան զարգանա հասարակությունը, այդքան այն մոտ կլինի Աթեիղմի:

Որպես հետգրությու :Smile:  ասեն միտք, որի հետ ես ևս համաձայն եմ:
"Атеизм - это тонкий слой льда, по которому один человек может пройти, а целый народ ухнет в бездну" (с) Фрэнсис Бэкон

----------

Մարկուս (12.05.2013)

----------


## Է Ն Ց Ո

> Հակասությու՞ն… Կներես, երևի ես բութ եմ. ես այստեղ ոչ մի հակասություն չեմ տեսնում: Կբացատրե՞ս:


Վաաաաու
շատ ինքնաքնադատական մօտետսում ես տսույց տալիս ինքդ քո նկատմամբ 
բութ չեն լինում այլ դառնում են աստվածաշունչ կարդալով 
աստվաշ չկա ապացուցված է բյշկությունով   Օստապ Բենդեռի խոսքերից 
 :LOL:   :LOL:  

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց 
ես հասկացա որ ոչ մեկդ աստվածաշունչ կարգին չեք կարդացել եթե կարդաիք ու հասկանաիք կիմանաիք որ աստված չկա 
ու հրեաները իրենց կրոնը արդեն 2000 տարի փաթաթել են ձեր վզին ու խեխդում են ձեզ, իսկ դուք էլ խեխդվում եք ու շնորհակալ եք դրա համար :Hands Up:

----------


## Ծով

Աթեիսթները Բաբելոնյան աշտարակի գրանցում ունեն, միայն թե նրանք այդ մասին չգիտեն... :Wink: ... :LOL: ... :Sad: 
...
Մեջբերում եմ Դոստոևսկու <<Կարամազով եղբայրներ>>-ից...
<<Իրատես մարդու մեջ ոչ թե հավատքն է ծնվում հրաշքից, այլ հրաշքն է ծնվում հավատքից>>
Հ.Գ, Եթե կա մի երևույթ, որի գոյությանը չես հավատում, մնում է վերադառնալ նախադասությանս սկզբին...այդ երևույթը կա :Tongue:

----------


## otar

ես աթեիստ եմ ժողովուրդ ու բացարձակապես չեմ հասկանում ձեր ԿԻՍԱծաղրական ԿԻՍԱքննադատական վերաբերմունքը աթեիստներին... 
այո ես ՉԵՄ հավատում Աստծո գոյությանը...  բայց չեմ էլ վիրաորում  ոչ Քրիստոնյաներին, ոչ Մահմեդականներին, ոչ Բուդդիստներին ոչ ել այլ կրոնների պատկանող մարդկանց... ինչը և պահանջում եմ ձեզնից աթեիստների նկատմամբ!  :Smile:

----------

Մարկուս (12.05.2013)

----------


## Ծով

Ես էլ չեմ վիրավորում... :Wink: Քեզ էլի...

----------


## Սամվել

> Դե ինչ երբեք չոմ հետքրքրվել աթեիզմով,. չնայած աթեիստի բառարան ունեմ, բայց դե ոչ մի անգամ չեմ բացել, *իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է գիտությանը, այն ավելի ու ավելի է մոտենում այն գաղափարին որ երկրի վրա, կան շատ բաներ, որոնք առանց Աստծո, կամ ինչոր գերբնական ուժի չէին լինի,* այնպես որ հաստատ կարող եմ ասել, որ աթեիզմը գիտության հետ կապ չունի


ՄԻ քանի հատ թվարկի էլի…Գիտության զարգացման աստիճանից կախված մարդկանց մոտ ավելի ու ավելի է պակասում կրոնի նկատմամբ հավատքը քանի որ ավելի ու ավելի շատ հարցեր ստանում են իրենց պատասխանները…և եթե մի քանի հարցեր դեռևս չունեն իրենց պատասխանները դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ պետք է անմիջապես այդ հարցերի պատասխանը կապել Աստծո գոյության հետ…




> Բայց մի հարց կտամ մեր աթեիստներին. 
> Եթե մերժում եք Աստծո, այսինքն՝ տիեզերական բանականության գաղափարը, ապա ինչպես եք հիմնավորում ձեր սեփական բանականության գոյությունը: Ենթադրենք, թե կյանքն առաջացել է անշունչ քիմիական տարրերի չգիտես ինչ պատճառով իրար միանալու հետևանքով, բայց ձեր բանականությունը, որով դուք հիմա գալիս եք այդ եզրակացության , որտեղի՞ց: Որպեսզի միտքը սխալ ուղղությամբ չտանենք, ասեմ, որ բանականությունը, դա մեր արած մտահանգումները չի, մեր արած մտահանգումները ընդամենը բանականության միջոցով մշակված ինֆորմացիան է, իսկ բանականությունը այն համակարգն է, որով մշակվում է ինֆորմացիան:


Հարգելիս Բանականությունը դա հատկություն է, որը Հազարամյակների ընթացքում ձևավոևվել է ու զարգացում ստացել էվոլուցիայի հետևանքով, և Զարմանալի չէ որ հազարամյակներ անց մարդկային բանականությունը արդեն հասել է բավականին մեծ առաջընթացի…և չի բացառվում որ վաղ թե ուշ մարդկային բանաանույթւնը կհասնի այն աստիճանի, որ կբացատի բոլոր հարցերը և այս խոսակցությունը այդ ժամանակ կստանա իր վերջնական լուծումը…

Ինչևէ Անվերջ հարց է այսօրվա դրությամբ կրոնի գոյության հարցը…
Փորձեն իմ համար կրոններին առհասարակ աստծոն չհավատալու պատճառ դարձած որոշ հարցեր ուղղեմ ձեզ և դուք միգուցե փորձեք պատասխանել…

Հարց. 1 …Եթե կա Աստծված, որը միակն է ապա ինչով է բացատրվում տարբեր կրոնների գոյությունը…
ՊԱտասխանեք ես հետո էլի հարցեր կուղղեմ…

----------


## dvgray

> Հարց. 1 …Եթե կա Աստծված, որը միակն է ապա ինչով է բացատրվում տարբեր կրոնների գոյությունը…


Բացատրվում է շատ հասարակ :Smile: 
Մարդկանց խմբերն են տարբեր: Իսկ էտ տարբերությունը գոյացել է իրենց բնական միջավայրերում երկարատև ապրելու հետևանքով: Այսինքն բոլոր կրոններն էլ վերջին հաշվով նույն բանն էն ասում, սակայն տարբեր "լեզուներով", որ ավելի հասկանալի լինի այն մարդկային խմբին, ում դա ուղղված է :Wink: :

----------


## Սամվել

2. Սենց հարց Չեք գտնում որ, Աստծո ավելի ու ավելի իր "դիրքերի" զիջումը ամենավառ ապացույցն է, որ Աստված Մարդու կողմից ստեղծված մտացածին էակ է…Քանի որ նրա ստեղծման ժամանակ հազարավոր պարզունակ հարցեր գոյություն ունեին, որոնց էությունը, պատճառը վերագրվում էր Աստծուն…սակայն մարդկության զարգացման ընթացքում այդ հարցերի զգալի մասը ստացան տրամաբանական բացատրություններ և արդյունքում այժմ մնացել են որոշ հարցեր, որոնք չեն բացատրվել և նույնիսկ զարմանալի է, որ այսօրվա մարդիկ կրկնում են նույն սխալը և այն ինչ չեն կարողանում բացատրել վերագրում են Աստծուն։
3. Չե՞ք կարծում, որ քրիստոնեություն /կոնկրետ/ ստեղծվել է մարդկան տիրապետելու և ինչու չէ ստրուկացնելու համար։ Այն պարունակում է այնպիսի առաջին հայացծից զարմանալի կետեր ինչպիսիք "Եթե կեզ ապտակում են Մյուս այտտ էլ մոտեցրու թող ապտակեն"։ Այսինքն փորձ է արել ստեղծել մի հասարակություն, որը կլինի այնքան հնազանդ որ չի դիմադրի ոչ մի բռնության  :Think: ։



> Մարդկանց խմբերն են տարբեր: Իսկ էտ տարբերությունը գոյացել է իրենց բնական միջավայրերում երկարատև ապրելու հետևանքով: Այսինքն բոլոր կրոններն էլ *վերջին հաշվով նույն բանն էն ասում*, սակայն տարբեր "լեզուներով", որ ավելի հասկանալի լինի այն մարդկային խմբին, ում դա ուղղված է:


Բնականաբար բոլոր կրոններն էլ ունեն մարդկանց վերջին հաշվով հանգստացնելու, հնազանդեցնելու նպատակ։Սակայն կրոնները  /իհարկե դեռ մանրամասն ուսումնասիրելու ժամանակ չեմ ունեցել / ունեն Բավականին շոշափելի տարբերություններ։ Սակայն եթե իրականում կա Աստված այն էլ միայն մեկը ապա ինչպես պետք է տարբեր Լեզուներով գրվածները ունենայն այդքան անհամապատասանություններ, օրինակ Մուսուլմանությունը և Քրիստոնեությունը;
Այսինքն այստեղից հետևում է որ այսպես կոչված Մարգարեները իրենք են հորինել Կրոն կոչվածը, որը իրականում Ես համարում եմ շատ կարևոր ցանկացած պետության համար, սակայն միևնույն ժամանակ համարում եմ ցանկացած անհատի համար կարևոր բայց ոչ անհրաժեշտ բան, այսինքն լավ բան է ունենալ հավատք ինչոր բանի նկատմամբ սակայն պետք չէ դրանից գտնվել կախման մեջ։
Քանի որ եթե Աստված թելադրած լիներ նրանց իր կամքը ապա իրականում բոլոր կրոններն էլ պետք է լինեին միմյանց այս կամ այն ճշտությամբ կատարված թարգմանանությունները սակայն իրականում եթե օրինակ համեմատենք կրոնները կտեղնենք որ կան բավականին շոշափելի տարբերություններ։ Այսինքն այստեղից կհետևի որ այս կամ այն կրոնը այսպես ասած "ճիշտ" կրոն է մի այլ կրոն՝ "սխալ"…այսինքն մենք էլ ինքներս չենք կարող համոզված լինել որ կրոնն է ճիշտ, որը սխալ այսինքն այս կամ այն կրոնին հավատալուց և հետևելուց սխալ կատարելու հավանականույթունը կլինի բավականին մեծ։  :Think:  Ինչևէ ամեն ինչ կամ հանգում է բազմաստվածության, որը նույնպես ընդունելի չէ, կամ նրան որ Աստված ստեղծվել է մարդկության կողմից մարդկությանը հնազանդեցնելու համար։  :Think:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես ընդունում եմ, որ կրոն ստեղծող շատ բարի նպատակներ է ունեցել, բայց փաստ է, որ այսօր կրոնն օգտագործվում է ժողովրդական մասսաներին ղեկավարելու համար:

Կարծում եմ դեռ հիշում եք 2 տարի առաջ Անգլիայում "տարբեր" քրիստոնյաների միջև ծագած "պատերազմը": Մարդիկ իրար սպանում էին, որովհետև դիմացինն այլ կերպ էր մեկնաբանում իր համար շատ հարազատ "Մի սպանիր", "Ներիր և կներվես", "Սիրիր մերձավորիդ ինչպես ինքդ քեզ" և այլ արտահայտությունները:

Ես դեռ չեմ հանդիպել աթեիստի, որը պատրաստ է մարդ սպանել միայն այն պատճառով, որ դիմացինը անհարգալից է արտահայտվել աթեիզմի մասին:
Սակայն մոտեցեք круг պահող մի քանի "երիտասարդի" և փորձեք նույն անհարգալից արտահայտությունն արտահայտել օրինակ Հիսուսի մասին (կարծում են նրանց 80%-ը ծանոթ չի Եհովա անվանը): Հետևանքները կարող են ողբերգական լինել: Նշեմ, որ խոսքը չի գնում մոլագարների մասին:

----------

Մարկուս (12.05.2013)

----------


## Արշակ

> Բնականաբար բոլոր կրոններն էլ ունեն մարդկանց վերջին հաշվով հանգստացնելու, հնազանդեցնելու նպատակ։


Սամվել ջան, գոնե տենց «բնականաբար» մի ասա էլի, ես օրինակ բոլորովին տենց չեմ կարծում ու ոչ մի բնական բան չեմ տեսնում։



> Սակայն կրոնները  /իհարկե դեռ մանրամասն ուսումնասիրելու ժամանակ չեմ ունեցել / ունեն Բավականին շոշափելի տարբերություններ։ Սակայն եթե իրականում կա Աստված այն էլ միայն մեկը ապա ինչպես պետք է տարբեր Լեզուներով գրվածները ունենայն այդքան անհամապատասանություններ, օրինակ Մուսուլմանությունը և Քրիստոնեությունը։


Էս քո հարցի պատասխանը ես ամեն օր ստանում եմ։ Հիմա բացատրեմ թե ոնց։
Ֆորումում իմ ամեն մի գրածը ամեն մեկն իր գիտակցությանը համապատասխան է հասկանում։ Ու  հաճախ նենց մեկնաբանություններ են տալիս, որ փոշմանում եմ, որ ընդհանրապես գրառում եմ արել։ Ես ամեն մի գրառումս մի քանի ժամ ձևակերպում եմ, որպեսզի հնարավորին չափ ուղիղ ու պարզ ասված լինի, որ որևէ մեկը ուրիշ բան չհասկանա, մեջն իր ուզած ենթատեքստը չդնի, բայց մեկ է, ամեն մեկը կարդում ու իր ուզածն է հասկանում, որը հաճախ իմ ասածի լրիվ հակառակն է լինում կամ չափից դուրս պրիմիտիվացված է մեկնաբանվում։ 

Հաշվի առնենք, որ մենք դեռ միևնույն ժամանակաշրջանում ու վայրում ապրող, նույն ազգի մարդիկ ենք ու զարգացածության մակարդակներով էլ կարծես շատ չենք տարբերվում։ Ու այնուամենայնիվ մեկի ասածը մյուսները իրարից լրիվ տարբեր մեկնաբանություններ են տալիս հաճախ։
Մինչդեռ տարբեր հոգևոր ուսմունքները, կրոնները տրվել են տարբեր դարերում, նույնիսկ հազարամյակներում,  տարբեր զարգացման մակարդակ ունեցող, տարբեր ապրելակերպ ու աշխարհայացք ունեցող ազգերի։ Ու այդ ուսմունքները տրվել էն այս բոլոր հանգամանքները հաշվի առնելով։ Ես ամենին էլ, եթե գումարենք, որ դարերի ընթացքում հաճախ նաև դիտավորյալ են աղավաղվել կրոնները, ապա զարմանալի չէ, որ հիմա տարբեր կրոնների հետևորդներ տարբեր ձևով են մեկնաբանում ու ընկալում ասված աստվածային ճշմարտությունները։ Այս ամենից էլ առաջանում են այդ «հակասությունները»։

Էդ քո ասած ստրկացումն էլ էլի սխալ մեկնաբանություններից է գալիս (հաճախ դիտավորյալ)։ Ես ինքս հիմնական կրոններից և ոչ մեկի մեջ ստրկամտության դրդող բան չեմ տեսել։ Նման բան տեսել եմ աղավաղումների ու սխալ մեկնաբանությունների մեջ։ Իմ ընկալմամբ, ընհակառակը՝ բոլոր աստվածային ուսմունքները մարդուն ազատ դարձնելու նպատակ են ունեցել։
«Պարզեք ճշմարտությունը և այն ձեզ ազատ կդարձնի». սրանք Քրիստոսի խոսքերն են։ :Wink: 
Ու ճշմարտությունը պարզելը վերաբերում է ինչպես գիտության տարբեր ոլորտներին, այնպես էլ տարբեր կրոնները վերլուծելուն, նրանց սկզբնական, չաղավաղված միտքը ճիշտ հասկանալուն և այլն։




> Այսինքն այստեղից հետևում է որ այսպես կոչված Մարգարեները իրենք են հորինել Կրոն կոչվածը


Որտեղի՞ց է նման բան հետևում։ Ես նման հետևություն չեմ տեսնում։





> Այսինքն այստեղից կհետևի որ այս կամ այն կրոնը այսպես ասած "ճիշտ" կրոն է մի այլ կրոն՝ "սխալ"… այսինքն մենք էլ ինքներս չենք կարող համոզված լինել որ կրոնն է ճիշտ, որը սխալ այսինքն այս կամ այն կրոնին հավատալուց և հետևելուց սխալ կատարելու հավանականույթունը կլինի բավականին մեծ։  ինչևէ ամեն ինչ կամ հանգում է բազմաստվածության, որը նույնպես ընդունելի չէ, կամ նրան որ Աստված ստեղծվել է մարդկության կողմից մարդկությանը հնազանդեցնելու համար։


Աստված ամեն մարդու մտածելու ունակություն է տվել, ազատություն է տվել ինքնուրույն ճիշտն ու սխալը որոշելու, եզրակացություններ անելու։ Ամեն մարդ էլ ճշմարտությունը փնտրել ու գտնելու  հնարավորություն  ունի։ Հիշենք Աստվածաշնչյան «Փնտրիր և կգտնեսը»։ Ու պետք չէ ուղեղն անջատել ու կուրորեն հավատալ ինչ–որ բանի։ Կարծում եմ, որ կրոնները մարդկությանը ճանապարհ ցույց տալու, խորհուրդ տալու նպատակ ունեն, այլ ոչ թե ինչ–որ բան պարտադրելով սահմանափակելու։

----------

ՆանՍ (06.10.2010)

----------


## Արշակ

> 2. Սենց հարց Չեք գտնում որ, Աստծո ավելի ու ավելի իր "դիրքերի" զիջումը ամենավառ ապացույցն է, որ Աստված Մարդու կողմից ստեղծված մտացածին էակ է… Քանի որ նրա ստեղծման ժամանակ հազարավոր պարզունակ հարցեր գոյություն ունեին, որոնց էությունը, պատճառը վերագրվում էր Աստծուն… սակայն մարդկության զարգացման ընթացքում այդ հարցերի զգալի մասը ստացան տրամաբանական բացատրություններ և արդյունքում այժմ մնացել են որոշ հարցեր, որոնք չեն բացատրվել և նույնիսկ զարմանալի է, որ այսօրվա մարդիկ կրկնում են նույն սխալը և այն ինչ չեն կարողանում բացատրել վերագրում են Աստծուն։


Ներկայացնեմ էս հարցի վերաբերյալ իմ տեսակետն ու ընկալումը։ Ընդհանրապես աշխարհում ամեն ինչ ստեղծվել է Արարչի կողմից։ Գոյություն ունեն տիեզերական օրենքներ, որոնց ենթարկվում է տիեզերքում ամեն ինչ։ Մասնավորապես մեզ հայտնի ֆիզիկայի օրենքներն էլ այդ տիեզերական օրենքների մասնավոր իրականացումներ են։
Աստված էլ մեզ հետ հարաբերվում է իր իսկ ստեղծած տիեզերական օրենքների միջոցով։ Նա կիրառում է այդ տիեզերական օրենքները։ Ու շատ երևույթներ կան, որոնք մենք Աստծուն էինք վերագրում, բայց չէինք հասկանում, հիմա սկսել ենք որոշ չափով հասկանալ, այսինքն՝ քիչ–քիչ ճանաչում ենք այդ տիեզերական օրենքները, տարբեր երևույթների մեջ տեսնում ենք այդ օրենքների մասնավոր իրականացումներ։ Բայց դրանից դեռ չի հետևում, թե Աստված գոյություն չունի։ Աստված է ստեղծել այն ամենը, ինչի վրա  գործում են այդ տիեզերական օրենքները, Աստված ևս դրանցով է մեզ հետ խոսում։ Այսինքն՝ գիտությունն ու կրոնն իրար չեն հակասում դրանք իրար լրացնում են։
Այստեղ մեջբերեմ Ալբերտ Այնշտայնի (Էինշտեին) խոսքերը.
*«Կրոնն առանց գիտության կույր է, գիտությունն առանց կրոնի՝ կաղ»։*
Այսօր բազմաթիվ գիտնականներ իրենց ուսումնասիրությունները անելիս որպես ուղեցույց օգտվում են կրոնական ուսմունքներից։ Այնշտայնից մի մեջբերում էլ անեմ.
*«Ինչ–որ մեկն ասել է, և ոչ առանց հիմքի, որ մեր նյութապաշտական դարում լուրջ գիտնական կարող է լինել միայն խորապես համոզված կրոնավոր մարդը»։*
Նման մտքեր արտահայտել են նաև բազմաթիվ այլ խոշոր գիտնականներ։
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է անցյալում եկեղեցականների կողմից գիտությանը խոչընդոտելուն (մասնավորապես ինկվիզիցիան), սա ևս կրոնը սխալ հասկանալու արդյունք է։ Ցավոք այսօր էլ կան այդպիսի եկեղեցականներ։
Ու պետք չի էլի աթեիզմը նույնացնել գիտության հետ։

----------

ՆանՍ (06.10.2010)

----------


## Ծով

Հա՞...մարդկությունը զարգանում ա՞...Մարդկությունն արդեն տեխնիկ ա ...մենք հոգեպես սկսել ենք չզարգանալ, տեխնիկապես ենք զարգանում...մարդկային հարաբերությունները ռոբոտական բնույթ են կրում...ես կասեի մարդկությունը իրան անդունդն ա գլորում ու միայն այն պատճառով, որ Ամենազոր Աստված ստեղծել ա Մարդ/էս էլ մեծատառ եմ գրում, որովհետև հարգում եմ Աստծո ստեղծածը/ կոչվածին ու վաղուց արդեն ազատություն ա տվել նրան...Ու էդ ազատությունը համայն մարդկության պատիժն ա...դրա համար էլ էդքան դաժան ու չար բաները, որ մարդկության կողմից տեղի են ունենում աշխարհում, ինչպես հաճախ սիրում են կրկնել«Աստծո կամք» համարվել չի կարող...
Հասկանալի ա, որ մարդկությունը չզարգանա, աշխարհը մեռած կլինի, բայց մեռած չի ինչի՞ էս կյանքը...խալաստոյի վրա ա գցած......շատ տեղին ա շատ...երկար չեմ ուզում խոսամ...մի հատ ոտանավոր ունեմ Աթեիզմի էջում հաստատ չեմ դնի, բայց վերջին տողերը սրանք են...
...Տե՛ր իմ, նորից օծի՛ր այս կտավը ու մեզ,
Միայն հեռու ինձնից և ոչ մարկանց ի տես...
Հ.գ. Ինձ աթեիզմն էլ....ու մնացած կրոնները շատ են հետաքրքրում..հենց ուսումնասիրեմ, ձայն կհանեմ...
հիմա դեռևս նյարդերովս եմ գրում...

----------


## Ծով

Արշա'կ, հարգանքներս...միշտ էլ գիտես քո ասելիքը... :Smile: 
Ինձ հետաքրքիր ա էս բանավեճը, շարունակեք էլի....

----------


## Արշակ

> Ես ընդունում եմ, որ կրոն ստեղծող շատ բարի նպատակներ է ունեցել, բայց փաստ է, որ այսօր կրոնն օգտագործվում է ժողովրդական մասսաներին ղեկավարելու համար:
> 
> Կարծում եմ դեռ հիշում եք 2 տարի առաջ Անգլիայում "տարբեր" քրիստոնյաների միջև ծագած "պատերազմը": Մարդիկ իրար սպանում էին, որովհետև դիմացինն այլ կերպ էր մեկնաբանում իր համար շատ հարազատ "Մի սպանիր", "Ներիր և կներվես", "Սիրիր մերձավորիդ ինչպես ինքդ քեզ" և այլ արտահայտությունները:
> 
> Ես դեռ չեմ հանդիպել աթեիստի, որը պատրաստ է մարդ սպանել միայն այն պատճառով, որ դիմացինը անհարգալից է արտահայտվել աթեիզմի մասին:
> Սակայն մոտեցեք круг պահող մի քանի "երիտասարդի" և փորձեք նույն անհարգալից արտահայտությունն արտահայտել օրինակ Հիսուսի մասին (կարծում են նրանց 80%-ը ծանոթ չի Եհովա անվանը): Հետևանքները կարող են ողբերգական լինել: Նշեմ, որ խոսքը չի գնում մոլագարների մասին:


Աթեիստ, տարբերություն այն է, որ քրիստոնյայի սրբություններն այլ են, աթեիստինը՝ այլ։
Ամեն մեկն իր սրբությունն է պաշտպանում։ Քրիստոնյայի համար Հիսուսն իր հարազատն է, իր սրբությունն է, հետևաբար նա պաշտպանում է իր սրբությունը։
Նույն օրինակով, եթե մոտենանք քուչում լռված աթեիստ երիտասարդին կասկածենք նրա արտահայտած «Ճշտի» վրա, հետևանքները ևս ողբերգական կլինեն։ Որովհետև իրա արտահայտած «Ճիշտը» իրա համար սրբությունը է։ Թեկուզ էդ «Ճիշտն» ամենաաբսուրդ բանը լինի։ Որովհետև նա անհանդուրժող է այլ տեսակետների նկատմամբ։
Բայց ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ որ ճիշտ չի հոգևորի ու  աթեիզմի վեճը տեղափոխել ցածր մակարդակի երիտասարդների օրինակների վրա։
Ի դեպ, չմոռանանք նաև աթեիզմի երկրի՝ Սովետական Միության պատմությունը։ Որքա՜ն փայլուն ուղեղներ են կործանվել, որքան հրաշալի մարդիկ են հալածվել, բռնության ենթարկվել ընդունված գաղափարախոսությանը չընդունվելու ու չենթարկվելու համար։
Ի դեպ, բոլոր լուրջ կրոնական ուսմունքներն էլ քննադատում են մարդու ազատ կամքի վրա բռնացումը։
Այսպիսով, խնդիրը կրոնների մեջ չի։ Այդ բոլոր բացասական հետևանքները առաջանում են ընդհանրապես գաղափարական անհանդուրժողականությունից Մասնավորապես կրոնների դեպքում՝ կրոնական անհանդուրժողականությունից։ Բայց ինչպես տեսնում ենք, հաճախ անհանդուրժողականություն են դրսևորում նաև աթեիստները։
Պետք է ազատվել այդ գաղափարական անհանդուրժողականությունից ու հարգել դիմացինի սրբությունները։ Լինեն դրանք աթեիստական, թե կրոնական։ Ես ունեմ իմ գաղափարախոսությունը, փորձում եմ ներկայացնել քեզ այն, բայց հանդուրժող եմ քո տեսակետներին, հարգանքով եմ վերաբերվում քո սրբություններին, չեմ հայհոյախոսում դրանց մասին։

----------


## dvgray

Բավականին լավ է մեկնաբանել հարցերը Արշակը:
 :Smile: 



> Սակայն եթե իրականում կա Աստված այն էլ միայն մեկը ապա ինչպես պետք է տարբեր Լեզուներով գրվածները ունենայն այդքան անհամապատասանություններ, օրինակ Մուսուլմանությունը և Քրիստոնեությունը։


Նախ տարբեր լեզուներ ասելով ես ինկատի ունեի ոչ թէ բուն լեզուն, այլ մենթալնիտետը, ավանդույթները, մտածելակերպը և այլն: 

Հետո, համոզված եմ, որ եթե կրոնական գրքից "չպոկես" պատառիկներ ու ուսումնասիրես էտ պատառիկները, այլ դիտարկես էտ գիրքը որպես մի ամբողջություն, ապա դժվար թէ ինչ-որ հակասություններ գտնես կրոնների միջև: Եթե գտնես, ապա շատ ուշադրությամբ կծանոթանամ դրանց  :Smile: :

Իսկ եկեղեցիները իհարկե տարբեր են: Իրենց կանոնակարգով, ծեսերով և այլն: 

Եկեղեցին և կրոնը պետք չէ իրար նույնացնել: 
Եկեղեցին, բացի կրոնի արժեքային համակարգի անմիջական կրողը լինելուց նաև ունի շատ կարևոր գործառույթ /որը ցավոք սրտի մեր եկեղեցին բավարար չի կատարում/:
Դա հասարակության մեջ իր տեղը ու դերը ունենալն է: Այ այստեղ է, որ շարունակաբար ծագել են խնդիրներ: Եղել է, որ եկեղեցին, որպես կառույց վերացվել է պատժիչ /պետական/ օղակի, եղել է, որ ունեցել է զրոյական դերակատարում: Եկեղեցիները անվերջ փնտրտուքի ու զարգացման  մեջ են: Լինում է դեպքեր, որ լավ էլ սիրքրոնիզացվում են հասարակության հետ: Իսկ լինում է, որ դառնում են կապանք ու բեռ:

Կրոնների տարբերությունը ասածը ՝ դա եկեղեցիների տարբերությունն է: Այ այստեղ է, որ հաճախ լինում են իրար հակասող բաներ: Եղել է նաև դեպքեր, երբ եկեղեցին կատարել է քաղաքական պատվերներ:
Սակայն երբեք պետք չէ եկեղեցու /եկեղեցականի/  վատ, անազնիվ, կեղտոտ վարվելակերպը նույնացնել կրոնի հետ: Դա ճիշտ կլինի նույնացնել են հասարակության հետ, որի անդամն է նաև նույն ինքը, կղերականը: Այսինքն ինչպեսին մենք ենք, այդպիսին է նաև ՄԵՐ եկեղեցին: Պատահական չէր Հիսուսի պահվածքը եկեղեցում: Էտ զայրույթը ուղղված էր ամբողջ հասարակությանը, այլ ոչ միայն եկեղեցականների դեմ: 

Կա նաև տարբերություններ եկեղեցիների մեջ ֆունդամենտալ մասով: Ու դա բնական է, որովհետև տարբեր եկեղեցիներ ծագել են տարբեր ժամանակաշրջաններում, տարբեր տարածաշրջաններում ու կրում են նաև տարածաշրջանային-ժամանակաշրջանի կնիքը իրենց ֆունդամենտալ կանոնակարգերում ու կազմակերպչական մասում: Օրինակ ըստ իս, մուսուլման եկեղեցին ավելի դեմոկրատական է, քան քրիստոնեական, և այլն և այլն:

----------


## Արշակ

Համաձայն եմ dvgray-ի հետ։ Ես էլ ուզում էի եկեղեցիների հետ կապված նույնն ասել, բայց չկարողացա բավականաչափ հստակ ձևակերպել։

----------


## սիսար

Աթեիստ,  նշանակում   է   նյութապաշտ,   սա   կրոն    չէ   այլ   հավատք,   որը   չի   ընդունում   Աստծո   գոյությունը:   Չարը   շատ   դյուրին   բույն   է   հյուսում   աթեիստ   մարդու   մեջ,  որովհետեվ    այնտեղ   բացակայում   է   խիղճը,  կամ   Աստվածը:
   ծանոթ   եմ   նախկին   սովետական   միության   երկու   տիեզերագնացների   հուշերին,   նրանք   պատմում   են    իրենց   առաջին   թռիչքի   մասին,  նրանք   խոստովանում   են...  թռիչքից   առաջ   իրենց    համարել   են   աթեիստներ,  սակայն   թռիչքից   վերադառնալիս   հարյուր   տոկոսանոց    հավատացյալներ,  նրանք   հայտնվելով   տիեզերական    տարածության   մեջ   զգացել   են   Աստծո   գոյությունը: Այնպես  որ,   յուրաքանչյուր   հեթանոսին   մեկ   տիեզերանավ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Չարը   շատ   դյուրին   բույն   է   հյուսում   աթեիստ   մարդու   մեջ,  որովհետեվ    այնտեղ   բացակայում   է   խիղճը,  կամ   Աստվածը:


Մինչև խղճի բացակայությունից խոսելը շփվիր մի քանի աթեիստի հետ, որոնք աթեիստ են դարձել ոչ նրա համար, որ պարզապես տարբերվեն հասարակությունից։

----------

Մարկուս (12.05.2013)

----------


## Amaru

*Չարը շատ դյուրին բույն է հյուսում աթեիստ մարդու մեջ, որովհետեվ այնտեղ բացակայում է խիղճը, կամ Աստվածը:*

Լավ չէր ասված, թույլ էր: Դուք այս մտքին հանգե՞լ եք բազմաթիվ հետազոտություններից հետո: Էնպիսի տպավրություն ա, որ Դուք սա գրել եք պարզապես մի բան գրած լինելու համար: Չէ՞ որ աստված կա բոլորիս մեջ  :Smile:  Ու դա պարզապես մենք՝ կույր աթեիստներս չենք գիտակցում և հեռանում ենք նրա լույսից… Քավ լիցի, պետք չէ: Ինչպես Դուք եք օրինակ բերում խորհրդային ժամանակների մասին, էդպես էլ ես Ձեզ հազար ու մի օրինակ կբերեմ շատ-շատ տականքների մասին, բայց որոնք հավատում են աստծոն: Դա նրանց ավելի խղճո՞վ ա դարձնում, հա՞:

----------

Մարկուս (12.05.2013)

----------


## Guest

> Աթեիստ,  նշանակում   է   նյութապաշտ,   սա   կրոն    չէ   այլ   հավատք,   որը   չի   ընդունում   Աստծո   գոյությունը:   Չարը   շատ   դյուրին   բույն   է   հյուսում   աթեիստ   մարդու   մեջ,  որովհետեվ    այնտեղ   բացակայում   է   խիղճը,  կամ   Աստվածը:
>    ծանոթ   եմ   նախկին   սովետական   միության   երկու   տիեզերագնացների   հուշերին,   նրանք   պատմում   են    իրենց   առաջին   թռիչքի   մասին,  նրանք   խոստովանում   են...  թռիչքից   առաջ   իրենց    համարել   են   աթեիստներ,  սակայն   թռիչքից   վերադառնալիս   հարյուր   տոկոսանոց    հավատացյալներ,  նրանք   հայտնվելով   տիեզերական    տարածության   մեջ   զգացել   են   Աստծո   գոյությունը: Այնպես  որ,   յուրաքանչյուր   հեթանոսին   մեկ   տիեզերանավ:


Խեղջ սիրար… չի ասում հեսա սաղ վրա կտան… :Sad:  Մի թե՞ դու այդքան ուժեղ ես, որ կկարենաս շատերին դեմ դուրս գաս ու շարունակել պնդել այդ անհիմն ու ինչ-որ տեղից լսված արտահայտությունը, որը աչեցիր հիմա: _Չարը   շատ   դյուրին   բույն   է   հյուսում   աթեիստ   մարդու   մեջ,  որովհետեվ    այնտեղ   բացակայում   է   խիղճը,  կամ   Աստվածը:_ Չարն ու բարին կապ չունեն մարդու հավատքի հետ, ուրիշ հարց է, որ հնարավոր է մի շարք տգեն չարերին դարցնել արհեստական բարի հավատքի շնորհիվ: Բայց այն, որ մարդը Աթեիստ է դա չի նշանակում, որ չար է :Wink:  աստվածն մեր հետ…  :LOL:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Խեղջ սիրար… չի ասում հեսա սաղ վրա կտան… Մի թե՞ դու այդքան ուժեղ ես, որ կկարենաս շատերին դեմ դուրս գաս ու շարունակել պնդել այդ անհիմն ու ինչ-որ տեղից լսված արտահայտությունը, որը աչեցիր հիմա: _Չարը   շատ   դյուրին   բույն   է   հյուսում   աթեիստ   մարդու   մեջ,  որովհետեվ    այնտեղ   բացակայում   է   խիղճը,  կամ   Աստվածը:_ Չարն ու բարին կապ չունեն մարդու հավատքի հետ, ուրիշ հարց է, որ հնարավոր է մի շարք տգեն չարերին դարցնել արհեստական բարի հավատքի շնորհիվ: Բայց այն, որ մարդը Աթեիստ է դա չի նշանակում, որ չար է աստվածն մեր հետ…


Շարունակելով խոսքդ նշեմ, որ նման անհեթեթ արտայտությունների (ոչ ոքի չեմ ուզում վիրավորել, բայց արտահայտությունն իրոք անհեթեթ է) պատճառով որոշ մարդկանց մոտ աթեիզմն արդեն ասոցացվում է սատանիզմի հետ:
Նշեմ նաև, որ իմ համոզմամբ չկա անխիղճ մարդ, խիղճը դա որոշակի պահերին (որոշակի պայմաններում) արթնացող զգացմունք է (ինչպես օրինակ վախը), իսկ կրոնական պատկանելությունը՝ աշխարհայացք, որը ձևավորվում է կյանքի ընթացքում:
Դրանք բացարձակապես չունեն ընդհանուր եզրեր:

----------

VisTolog (22.02.2013), Բիձա (15.08.2009), Մարկուս (12.05.2013)

----------


## Guest

> Շարունակելով խոսքդ նշեմ…


Դե, որ այդպես ա ես էլ շարունակոմ:

*Աթեիստ, նշանակում է նյութապաշտ…*

Մի շարք մարդկանց այս կարծիքը ստիպում է ինձ տառապել: Եթե ես չեմ հավատում անհեթեթ ու պրիմիտիվ, արդեն հնացած ժամանակակից մարդու համար հեքիաթներին, դա չի նշանակում, որ ես հավատում եմ միայն նրան ինչ տեսնում եմ: Հակառակ, գուցե Աթեիստ մարդը ավելի շատ է զգում "աստծոն", հասկանում իր իրական իմաստը… Ես հավատում եմ մարդու անսահմանափակ հնարավորություններին:

----------


## Amaru

Իմ շատ սիրելի Աթեիստ ջան))




> նման անհեթեթ արտայտությունների (ոչ ոքի չեմ ուզում վիրավորել, բայց արտահայտությունն իրոք անհեթեթ է) պատճառով որոշ մարդկանց մոտ աթեիզմն արդեն ասոցացվում է սատանիզմի հետ:


Իսկ շատ մարդկանց մոտ էլ սատանիզմը սատանայապաշտության հետ ա ասոցացվում… Սատանիզմը սատանայի հետ կապ չունի:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Իսկ շատ մարդկանց մոտ էլ սատանիզմը սատանայապաշտության հետ ա ասոցացվում… Սատանիզմը սատանայի հետ կապ չունի:


ոնց կապ չունի :Shok:  կապ ունի ուղղակի մեր պատկերացրած սատանու հետ կապ չունի, սատանիզմում սատանան ուրիշ ձևա հասկացվում

վաբշե Աթեիզմը նաև իր մեջ նեռառումա *անձնավորված* Աստծո բացառումը :Hi:  այլ ոչ ընդհանրապես Աստծո, ետի լռիվ տարբեր բաներ են

----------

Մարկուս (12.05.2013)

----------


## Amaru

Ջան, քանի՞ ժամ ենք խոսել, հիշու՞մ ես))) …ես քեզ սատանիստների սուրբ գիրքը կուղարկեմ, կկարդաս  :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ջան, քանի՞ ժամ ենք խոսել, հիշու՞մ ես))) …ես քեզ սատանիստների սուրբ գիրքը կուղարկեմ, կկարդաս


մերսի Ան ջան , պետք չի, կարդալու բան նենցել շատ կա :Smile: 
Սատանուն չեն պաշտում ետ գրքում? պռոստը սատանեն իրանց մոտ կարելիա ասել մատերիալզմի մարմնավորումա, կարևորը նյութականնա, տենց չի? իմ իմանալով տենցա :Pardon:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չարը շատ դյուրին բույն է հյուսում աթեիստ մարդու մեջ, որովհետեվ այնտեղ բացակայում է խիղճը, կամ Աստվածը:


Ես ինքս՝ աթեիստ չլինելով, ակամա ցնցվեցի վերոնշյալ մտքի անհեթեթությունից ու սահմանափակությունից...  :Shok:  Կներեք, վիրավորելու մտադրություն բոլորովին չունեմ, բայց ուրիշ ինչպե՞ս անվանես նման մոտեցումը։ Անձամբ ճանաչում եմ բազմաթիվ աթեիստների, որոնք շատ ավելի խղճով են ու իրենց վարքուբարքով շատ ավելի Աստծուն մոտ, քան իրենց հավատացյալ համարող ու համարվող բազմաթիվ մարդիկ։




> վաբշե Աթեիզմը նաև իր մեջ նեռառումա անձնավորված Աստծո բացառումը այլ ոչ ընդհանրապես Աստծո...


Հա՞ որ...  :Shok:  Ես ինձ երբեք աթեիստ չեմ համարել, բայց եթե էդպես է, ուրեմն ես էլ ե՞մ աթեիստ։  :Shok:   :LOL:  Բայց չէ, ինձ թվում է՝ մի բան էն չես ասում։ Չնայած, ամեն դեպքում, ինչքան գիտեմ, աթեիստները ժխտում են հոգու գոյությունը, իսկ դա հաստատ իմ համոզմունքներին լրիվ դեմ է։ 

Հայկ, իսկ ի՞նչ նկատի ունես՝ ասելով.  :Think: 



> Եթե ես չեմ հավատում *անհեթեթ ու պրիմիտիվ*, արդեն հնացած ժամանակակից մարդու համար *հեքիաթներին*, դա չի նշանակում, որ ես հավատում եմ միայն նրան ինչ տեսնում եմ:

----------

Արիացի (24.11.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

> Հա՞ որ...  Ես ինձ երբեք աթեիստ չեմ համարել, բայց եթե էդպես է, ուրեմն ես էլ ե՞մ աթեիստ։   Բայց չէ, ինձ թվում է՝ մի բան էն չես ասում։ Չնայած, ամեն դեպքում, ինչքան գիտեմ, աթեիստները ժխտում են հոգու գոյությունը, իսկ դա հաստատ իմ համոզմունքներին լրիվ դեմ է։


ետ ինձ նենց մարդա ասել որ աթեիստ էր ու դասախոս մարդ, հաստատ սխալ չէր իմանա, պռոստը կարողա ես եմ մի բան սխալ ըմբռնել :Xeloq:   դրանից հետո դաժե ես տենց սկսեցի ինձ աթեիստ համարել :Smile:  բայց դե ես ոնց ջոգում եմ ավելի շատ ագնոստիկ եմ :Cool: 
ուղղակի լայն իմաստով Աթեիզմը իրա մեջ ագնոստիցիզմնելա նեռառում
նոր նայեցի ստեղելա դրա մասին գրած՝ http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Атеизм , կարաք նայեք պոզիտիվ նեգատիվ աթեիզմի մասը

----------

Մարկուս (12.05.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> ինչքան գիտեմ, աթեիստները ժխտում են հոգու գոյությունը, իսկ դա հաստատ իմ համոզմունքներին լրիվ դեմ է։


Նշեմ, որ ես հերքում եմ գերբնականի գոյությունը, սակայն հավատում եմ հոգիների գոյությանը: Իսկ կանչել եմ հոգի, զրուցել, ցանկանում եմ կրկնել, բայց ոչ մենակ (մենակ չստացվեց):

Կարծեմ արդեն գրել եմ, որ, ըստ իս, Աստծո գաղափարը ստեղծվել է բարություն քարոզելու համար, սակայն ժամանակակից մարդուն բարին գործելու անհրաժեշտությունը կարելի է սովորեցնել ավելի տրամաբական փաստարկներով, քան ամենատես, ամենակարող, ամենազոր, դժոխքով սպառնացող Աստված պապիկի գաղափարը:

----------

VisTolog (19.04.2013), Մարկուս (12.05.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Նշեմ, որ ես հերքում եմ գերբնականի գոյությունը, սակայն հավատում եմ հոգիների գոյությանը:


Գերբնականի գոյությունը ես էլ եմ հերքում, բայց տարբերությունն այն է, որ գերբնական համարվող երևույթները ես շատ էլ բնական եմ համարում։ Այսինքն՝ ոչ թե երևույթների գոյությունն եմ հերքում, այլ դրանց նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքը՝ *գեր*բնական։




> Կարծեմ արդեն գրել եմ, որ, ըստ իս, Աստծո գաղափարը ստեղծվել է բարություն քարոզելու համար, սակայն ժամանակակից մարդուն բարին գործելու անհրաժեշտությունը կարելի է սովորեցնել ավելի տրամաբական փաստարկներով, քան ամենատես, ամենակարող, ամենազոր, դժոխքով սպառնացող Աստված պապիկի գաղափարը:


Համաձայն եմ։  :Wink:

----------

Արիացի (24.11.2009)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Գերբնականի գոյությունը ես էլ եմ հերքում, բայց տարբերությունն այն է, որ գերբնական համարվող երևույթները ես շատ էլ բնական եմ համարում։ Այսինքն՝ ոչ թե երևույթների գոյությունն եմ հերքում, այլ դրանց նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքը՝ *գեր*բնական։


Կստորագրեմ ամեն բառի տակ  :Smile: 
Իմ ասածն էլ նույնն էր: Այսինքն եթե երևույթը կա, ուրեմն դա բնական է:


(Ջան ասում, ջան լսում  :Smile:  )

----------

VisTolog (22.02.2013), Արիացի (24.11.2009)

----------


## Sunny Stream

Չեմ կարծում, թե աթեիստ լինելը հասցրել է մեզ մոտ «մոդա» դառնալ... Ես հարգում եմ աթեիստներին՝ գիտեմ, որ գործ ունեմ որոշակի սկզբունքներով մարդկանց հետ, ովքեր լիքը հարցեր ունեն ու հաստատ փնտրում են դրանց պատասխանները... Ինքս քրիստոնյա եմ ու շատ ուրախ եմ, որ «Աստծո հանդեպ սերը» (իսկապես ՍԵՐ, ոչ թե սարսափ) մանկուց ամուր հիմքերի վրա է դրվել իմ մեջ... Հիմա հաճախ շատ հարցեր եմ ունենում, փնտրում եմ պատասխանները, փորձում դրանք գտնել քրիստոնեության մասին իմ գիտելիքների մեջ ու հաստատ գիտեմ, որ ի վերջո վերադառնալու եմ էն մաքուր, անխախտ հավատքին, որ ունեցել եմ տարիներ առաջ... Էն ժամանակ միշտ էնպես էի ցավում աթեիստների համար, ովքեր, շատ խելացի, բարի լինելով, գիտեի, որ պիտի դժխոք գնան (հիմա ամեն ինչ էդպես միանշանակ չեմ ընդունում) ու ասում էի՝ ինչ ուզում եք` մտածեք, չեք ուզում՝ մի հավատացեք, միայն թե ՄԿՐՏՎԵՔ... 
Բոլոր աթեիստներին (ու ինձ էլ) մաղթում եմ, որ երբեք չմոլորվեն սեփական կասկածների մեջ... Իմ ընկալմամբ՝ աթեիզմը ընթացիկ վիճակ է, փնտրելու վիճակ, երբ նախապես մարդու մեջ որևէ հավատքի ամուր հիմքեր չեն դրվել, իսկ ինչ դրվել է՝ չի բավարարել... Կարծում եմ, որ իսկական _փնտրող_-ը ի վերջո անպայման պիտի հանգի որևէ հավատքի (եթե ոչ քրիստոնեությանն, ապա՝ բուդդիզմին, մահմեդական միջավայրում՝ իսլամին):
 Մի անգամ ինձ ասել են. *«Ձեզ՝ հավատացյալներին, հեշտ է ապրել»*... Այս խոսքերը ինձ վրա շատ են ազդել... Իհարկե հեշտ է... Բայց չհավատալը ԱՀԱՎՈՐ է... որովհետև այս հսկայական, անեզր, անհասկանալի, խորհրդավոր, սարսափելի...  *տիեզերքում քեզ միայն բջիջների ինչ-որ կույտ համարել  ու չհավատալ հնարավոր չէ...*

----------


## սիսար

> Ես դեռ չեմ հանդիպել աթեիստի, որը պատրաստ է մարդ սպանել միայն այն պատճառով, որ դիմացինը անհարգալից է արտահայտվել աթեիզմի մասին:


  Հարգելի  աթեիստ,   եթե   ցանկանում   ես   հանդիպել   աթեիստների,   որոնք   պատրաստ    են   մարդ   սպանել,  ապա   կառաջարկեմ   ծանոթանալ   բոլշեւիկյան   հեղափոխությունից՛   հետո   նախկին   սովետական   միությունում   ինչքան   մարդիք՛  են   դաժանաբար   աքսորվել  եւ  սպանվել:

----------


## սիսար

> *Չարը շատ դյուրին բույն է հյուսում աթեիստ մարդու մեջ, որովհետեվ այնտեղ բացակայում է խիղճը, կամ Աստվածը:*
> 
> Լավ չէր ասված, թույլ էր: Դուք այս մտքին հանգե՞լ եք բազմաթիվ հետազոտություններից հետո: Էնպիսի տպավրություն ա, որ Դուք սա գրել եք պարզապես մի բան գրած լինելու համար: Չէ՞ որ աստված կա բոլորիս մեջ  Ու դա պարզապես մենք՝ կույր աթեիստներս չենք գիտակցում և հեռանում ենք նրա լույսից… Քավ լիցի, պետք չէ: Ինչպես Դուք եք օրինակ բերում խորհրդային ժամանակների մասին, էդպես էլ ես Ձեզ հազար ու մի օրինակ կբերեմ շատ-շատ տականքների մասին, բայց որոնք հավատում են աստծոն: Դա նրանց ավելի խղճո՞վ ա դարձնում, հա՞:


  Հարգելի   հայ   պատանի,  Ձեր   նշած   տականքները՛   ոչ   թե   հավատացյալներ   են,  այլ   գառան   մորթի   հագած   գայլեր:  Իսկ   այն   ինչ    դուք   թույլ   եք   համարում,  դա   ոչ   միայն   իմ   մտքերն   են,  այլ   բազմաթիվ    աստվածաբանների  եւ   հոգեբանների,   Դուք   դեռ  ընդամենը   պատանի   եք   եւ   այն   հասկանալու   համար    դեռ   շատ   ճանապարհ   ունեք    կտրելու:   Դուք  մեղավոր  չեք,   այլ   մեղավոր է   այն   ոգեզուրկ   միջավայրը   որտեղ   ձեւավորվել   է   Ձեր   աշխարհընկալումը:

Ավելացվել է 18 րոպե անց



> Խեղջ սիրար… չի ասում հեսա սաղ վրա կտան… Մի թե՞ դու այդքան ուժեղ ես, որ կկարենաս շատերին դեմ դուրս գաս ու շարունակել պնդել այդ անհիմն ու ինչ-որ տեղից լսված արտահայտությունը, որը աչեցիր հիմա: _Չարը   շատ   դյուրին   բույն   է   հյուսում   աթեիստ   մարդու   մեջ,  որովհետեվ    այնտեղ   բացակայում   է   խիղճը,  կամ   Աստվածը:_ Չարն ու բարին կապ չունեն մարդու հավատքի հետ, ուրիշ հարց է, որ հնարավոր է մի շարք տգեն չարերին դարցնել արհեստական բարի հավատքի շնորհիվ: Բայց այն, որ մարդը Աթեիստ է դա չի նշանակում, որ չար է աստվածն մեր հետ…


  Հարգելի   հայ   երիտասարդ,  նախ   վրա   են   տալիս    գազանները,  եւ  ոչ  մարդիք:
Իսկ   ինչ   վերաբերվում   է   չարն   ու   բարի,   խիղճ,  եւ   Աստված   հասկացություններին,   Ձեր   աշխարհընկալումը   դեռ   վերջնականորեն   ձեւավորված   չէ,   այդ   իսկ   պատճառով ,   չի   կարող   լինել   կատարյալ,   եւ   զերծ   սխալներից:  Կառաջարկեմ... այսօրվա   Ձեր   մտորումները  գրի   առնել   եւ   պահպանել   մի   քսան   տարի  հետո,  այն   համեմատելու   նպատակով,  համոզված   եղիր,   հարյուր   տոկոսով   չեն   համնկնելու:

----------

յոգի (10.12.2009)

----------


## սիսար

> Ես ինքս՝ աթեիստ չլինելով, ակամա ցնցվեցի վերոնշյալ մտքի անհեթեթությունից ու սահմանափակությունից...  Կներեք, վիրավորելու մտադրություն բոլորովին չունեմ, բայց ուրիշ ինչպե՞ս անվանես նման մոտեցումը։ Անձամբ ճանաչում եմ բազմաթիվ աթեիստների, որոնք շատ ավելի խղճով են ու իրենց վարքուբարքով շատ ավելի Աստծուն մոտ, քան իրենց հավատացյալ համարող ու համարվող բազմաթիվ մարդիկ։


  Հարգելի   ՈՒլուանա,   աթեիզմը՛  չի  ընդունում   Աստծո   գոյությունը,  հետեվաբար   աթեիստը   չի   կարող   ավելի  մոտ   լինել   աստծուն   քան   հավատացյալը,   իսկ   ապացուցելու   կարիք   չկա,  որ   իսկական   հավատացյալը   ավելի   խղճով   է,   քան   անհավատը:    Պետք   չէ   ցնցվել   իմ    ասածի   վրա,   նախ,  խորհուրդ   կտայի   որեվե   կարծիք   կարդալուց     առաջ,   լինել   ուշադիր:  Եթե   դուրսում   սառնամանիք   է   եւ  դուք   փողոց   եք   դուրս   գալիս   ընդամենը  ներքնազգեստով,  ապա   շատ   է   հավանական.   որ   կըմրսեք,   քան   եթե   դուրս   գայիք   վերարկուով,   իմ   ասածը   այն   է՛   որ    չարը   ավելի   հեշտ   բույն   կըդնի    անհավատի   մեջ,  քան   հավատացյալի:

----------

յոգի (10.12.2009)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Դուք   դեռ  ընդամենը   պատանի   եք   եւ   այն   հասկանալու   համար    դեռ   շատ   ճանապարհ   ունեք    կտրելու:   Դուք  մեղավոր  չեք,   այլ   մեղավոր է   այն   ոգեզուրկ   միջավայրը   որտեղ   ձեւավորվել   է   Ձեր   աշխարհընկալումը:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 18 րոպե անց
> Ձեր   աշխարհընկալումը   դեռ   վերջնականորեն   ձեւավորված   չէ,   այդ   իսկ   պատճառով ,   չի   կարող   լինել   կատարյալ,   եւ   զերծ   սխալներից:


Անիմաստ եմ համարում շարունակել բանավեճը մի մարդու հետ, որը առանց դիմացինին ճանաչելու պետք է պնդի, թե նրա աշխարհընկալումը ձևավորված չի, միայն այն պատճառով, որ վերջինս չի համընկնում իր աշխարհընկալման հետ:

Հ.Գ.
Ի պատասխան բոլշևիկների մասին արտահայտությանը պարզապես կասեմ, նախ քրիստոնեությունը նույնպես անմեղ գառի պես չի հաստատվել Հայաստանում, երկրորդ, սպանողները աթիստ չէին, այլ հլու կամակատարներ, իսկ հրաման տվողները ավելի շատ պայքարում էին եկեղեցու ոչ թե կրոնի դեմ:
Կրկնեմ` "ես դեռ ՉԵՄ ՀԱՆԴԻՊԵԼ աթեիստի, որը պատրաստ է մարդ սպանել միայն այն պատճառով, որ դիմացինը անհարգալից է արտահայտվել աթեիզմի մասին:"
Եթե 150 տարի առաջ տարածված էր բուժումն արյուն թողնելով, դա չի նշանակում թե ժամանակակից բժիշկների խելքն իրենցը չի արյուն թողնելու համար:

----------

Boboloz (12.10.2010), Արիացի (24.11.2009)

----------


## razmik21

> Աթեիզմը հավատք է։ Աթեիսթը հավատում է որ Աստված գոյություն չունի։ Ո՛չ գիտությունը, ո՛չ էլ «փաստերը» Աստծո չգոյությունը չեն ապացուցել։ Հետևաբար Աթեիզմը կրոնի մի տեսակ է։
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է իմ վերաբերմունքին, ես աթեիստներին վերաբերվում եմ այնպես ինչպես վերաբերվում եմ ցանկացած սուտ կրոնին պատկանող մարդուն։


Նույն գիտությունը մինչև հիմա չի կարող մերժել Աստծո գոյությունը: Լավ տեղեկացված չես, այսօր շատ գիտնականներ են հանդես գալիս Աստծո գոյությունը հաստատող փաստերով:

----------


## Gayl

> Նույն գիտությունը մինչև հիմա չի կարող մերժել Աստծո գոյությունը: Լավ տեղեկացված չես, այսօր շատ գիտնականներ են հանդես գալիս Աստծո գոյությունը հաստատող փաստերով:


Եթե դժվար չի մի գիտնականի անունը շեշտի ու եթե դժվար չի ասա օրինակ ինչ փաստեր կան:

----------

Ungrateful (24.11.2009), VisTolog (19.04.2013), Արիացի (24.11.2009)

----------


## razmik21

> Եթե դժվար չի մի գիտնականի անունը շեշտի ու եթե դժվար չի ասա օրինակ ինչ փաստեր կան:


Իհարկե եղբայր: Ահա օրինակ եթե դուրդ չգա կասես էլի կուղարկեմ: Հաշվի առ, որ այս մարդը համարվել է աշխարհի ամենահզոր աթեիստ գիտնականներից մեկը      Էնտոնի Ֆլյու
http://www.kavkazchat.com/archive/in...p/t-11157.html

http://www.kavkazchat.com/archive/in...p/t-11157.html

----------


## Gayl

> Իհարկե եղբայր: Ահա օրինակ եթե դուրդ չգա կասես էլի կուղարկեմ: Հաշվի առ, որ այս մարդը համարվել է աշխարհի ամենահզոր աթեիստ գիտնականներից մեկը      Էնտոնի Ֆլյու
> http://www.kavkazchat.com/archive/in...p/t-11157.html
> 
> http://www.kavkazchat.com/archive/in...p/t-11157.html


Հո դուր գալով կամ չգալով չի՞,ինձ ուղակի հետաքրքիրա թե ինչ փաստեր կարա ունենա,հնարավորա կարծիք արտահայտի,որը լոգիկային մոտա,բայց փաստ ասված բարդ բանա,«դուխ վրեմենի» վիդեոն տեսե՞լ ես,խորհուրդ կտամ անպայման նայես:

----------


## Gayl

> Հո դուր գալով կամ չգալով չի՞,ինձ ուղակի հետաքրքիրա թե ինչ փաստեր կարա ունենա,հնարավորա կարծիք արտահայտի,որը լոգիկային մոտա,բայց փաստ ասված բարդ բանա,«դուխ վրեմենի» վիդեոն տեսե՞լ ես,խորհուրդ կտամ անպայման նայես:


լավ սպասի տենամ կարամ ինտեռնետով գտնեմ:

----------


## Արիացի

> Նույն գիտությունը մինչև հիմա չի կարող մերժել Աստծո գոյությունը: Լավ տեղեկացված չես, այսօր շատ գիտնականներ են հանդես գալիս Աստծո գոյությունը հաստատող փաստերով:


Ու որն է Աստծու գոյությունը ապացուցող փաստը? Միթե ինչ-որ ֆիզիկական փորձ են արել, ինչպիսին օրինակ Կուլոնի փորձն է, ու հանգել են այն եզրակացության, որ առանց Աստծո գոյության, այդ փորձը տվյալ արդյունքը չէր տա? :Think:

----------

Gayl (24.11.2009), Մարկուս (12.05.2013)

----------


## razmik21

Մերսի :Smile:  Ես ել կարամ քեզ լավ վիդեոների տեղ ասեմ, միայն հետո

----------


## razmik21

> Ու որն է Աստծու գոյությունը ապացուցող փաստը? Միթե ինչ-որ ֆիզիկական փորձ են արել, ինչպիսին օրինակ Կուլոնի փորձն է, ու հանգել են այն եզրակացության, որ առանց Աստծո գոյության, այդ փորձը տվյալ արդյունքը չէր տա?


Շատ փաստեր կան ինտերնետում, փնտրի շատ հետաքրքիր փորձեր էլ կան, ուսումնասիրություններ էլ կան

----------


## Gayl

> Շատ փաստեր կան ինտերնետում, փնտրի շատ հետաքրքիր փորձեր էլ կան, ուսումնասիրություններ էլ կան


Փորձե՞ր:Այսինքն:

----------


## razmik21

Օրինակ ջրի հետ կապված փորձեր, որ խոսում են Աստծո գոյության մասին 
Այդպիսի վավերագրական ֆիլմ կա կոչվում է ՛՛Вода"

----------


## Gayl

> Օրինակ ջրի հետ կապված փորձեր, որ խոսում են Աստծո գոյության մասին 
> Այդպիսի վավերագրական ֆիլմ կա կոչվում է ՛՛Вода"


Դե լավ սկսեցինք,խնդրում եմ ասա ինչ փորձ է և որն է փորձի ապացույցը:

----------

Mephistopheles (29.11.2009), Արիացի (24.11.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Օրինակ ջրի հետ կապված փորձեր, որ խոսում են Աստծո գոյության մասին 
> Այդպիսի վավերագրական ֆիլմ կա կոչվում է ՛՛Вода"


Կոնկրետ փորձը կնկարագրես? Ասենք ջուրը ինչ են արել, էլեկտրոլիզի են ենթարկել, թե քիմիական տրոհում են արել: Ու հատկապես էն մասը, թե փորձի արդյունքում որտեղ է երևացել աստծո գոյությունը? :Think:

----------


## Gayl

> Կոնկրետ փորձը կնկարագրես? Ասենք ջուրը ինչ են արել, էլեկտրոլիզի են ենթարկել, թե քիմիական տրոհում են արել: Ու հատկապես են մասը, թե փորձի արդյունքում որտեղ է երևացել աստծո գոյությունը?


Ոնց որ գիտեմ ինչ փորձի մասին է խոսքը գնում մի քիչ ուրիշ բան է,բայց ոչ մի ապացույց էլ չկա :Smile:

----------


## razmik21

հիմա չեմ կարող նկարագրել, ֆիլմը ինտերնետում փնտրեք կգտնեք

----------


## Արիացի

> հիմա չեմ կարող նկարագրել, ֆիլմը ինտերնետում փնտրեք կգտնեք


Իսկ վաղը կարաս նկարագրել? Կամ երբ քեզ հարմար ա:  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> հիմա չեմ կարող նկարագրել, ֆիլմը ինտերնետում փնտրեք կգտնեք


Պետք չի մանրամասն նկարագրել,իսկ այդ ֆիլմերից մի երկու հատ ունեմ կոմպիս մեջ եթե ուզում ես կարող եմ ամենավերջին տարբերակներից մեկը քեզ տրամադրեմ,լավ ոնց հասկացա ասածիդ ձեռը կրակն ես ընկել :Smile: 
Ուզում ասել որ ջուրը հիշողություն ունի՞:
Խոսքը էն փորձի մասին է երբ ջրի մոտ Քրիստոնեական աղոթք են արել,իսկ ջրի մոլեկուլը մի շատ գեղեցիկ տեսք է ընդունել և այդպիսի ջուրը անգամ առողջարար է:
Է՞տ էիր ուզում ասել:

----------

Mephistopheles (29.11.2009), VisTolog (22.02.2013)

----------


## յոգի

> Աթեիստ,  նշանակում   է   նյութապաշտ,   սա   կրոն    չէ   այլ   հավատք,   որը   չի   ընդունում   Աստծո   գոյությունը:   Չարը   շատ   դյուրին   բույն   է   հյուսում   աթեիստ   մարդու   մեջ,  որովհետեվ    այնտեղ   բացակայում   է   խիղճը,  կամ   Աստվածը:


Հարգելի սիրահար , հավատացյալները նյութապաշտներ չե՞ն... ամենահարոուստները տեր-տերներն են, էդքան փող է հավաքվում եկեղեցիներում ու ««հավատացյալները»» փորներն են մեծացնում, դե եթե բարի են քան աթեիստները, թող բաժանեն սովածներին, Հայաստանի կեսը սովածա... 
Նյութապաշտ են բոլորը, ոչ միյայն աթեիստները, ին՞չա դու նյութապաշտ չես՞, չե՞ս սիրում քո ունեցվացքը, չես ուզում շատ դրամ ունենաս՞, նման մարդ չկա, կան մի քանիսը, որոնք հրաժարված են նյութականից, նրանք հավատացյալներ չեն այլ Վերանցականներ են... 
Աստծու գոյությունը բոլորն են ընդունում, լինի աթեիստ, հավատացյալ, կամ սովորական մարդ, պարզապես աթեիստները փորձում են ամեն ինչ իրենց գաղափարով հասկանալ, որը շատ դժվար է և նրանց մոտ ավելի խորը հավատ, այսինքը ոչ թե հավատ այլ համոզմունք, որ Աստված գոյություն ունի, իսկ հավատացյալը կարող է հավատալ Աստծուն երբ իրեն հարմար է, առանց ինչ որ գիտելիք զարգացնելու, որը վերածվում է կույր հավատքի, եթե չգիտես թե ում էս հավատում, ո՞վ է Աստված, ին՞չ ձև ունի, ինչպես է արարել այս տիեզերքը և այլը... 
Սովորական մարդը աթեիստ չե, որը հավատացյալ չե, նա պարզապես մարդ է, որը դեռ չի գտել իր սրտին հարազատ գիտելիք, որը կարող է նրան ցույց տալ ճանապարհ դեպի Աստված...



> Դուք դեռ ընդամենը պատանի եք եւ այն հասկանալու համար դեռ շատ ճանապարհ ունեք կտրելու


: Հարգելի սիրահար, տարիքը չափման միավոր չե, որով կարելի է չափել մարդու խելքը, պատանին կարող է ավելի խելացի լինել և հակառակը... 



> Հարգելի աթեիստ, եթե ցանկանում ես հանդիպել աթեիստների, որոնք պատրաստ են մարդ սպանել, ապա կառաջարկեմ ծանոթանալ բոլշեւիկյան հեղափոխությունից՛ հետո նախկին սովետական միությունում ինչքան մարդիք՛ են դաժանաբար աքսորվել եւ սպանվել:


Ես աթեիստ չեմ, ոչ էլ հավատացյալ եմ, բայց Աստծու գոյությունը ընդունում եմ(սա որպես ինֆորմացյա):
Բոլշևիկների հետևը կանգնած էին ոչ թե աթեիստները, այլ նույն նրանք, որոնք վերացրին Հայկական գրությունը, պատմությունը, Տաճարները և Հայ Արիական Հավատքը ու փոխարենը խցկեցին հրեաքրիստոնեություն, բացի դա նաև հայկական ցեղասպանություն կատարողները... Եթե լավ գիտես պատմությունը, ապա հետ նայիր և տես, ովքեր՞ էին , որ կոտորեցին Քրմերին և նրանց ովքեր չեին ընդունում հրեաքրիստոնեությունը, Աթեիստներ՞  թ՞ե նույն բոլշևիկներն էին...
Աթեիստ չի նշանակում չար, այլ նշանակում է ոչ թեիստ: Ա-ն ժխտական դեր է տանում, իսկ չար նշանակում է՛ էգոիստ, նախանձ, չկամեցող, տգետ և այլը, եթե մարդու մեջ բացակայում է նման որակները ապա նա բարի է, ինչ պիտակ ուզում է վրեն կպցնի...
հարգանքներս... :Smile:

----------

Gayl (24.11.2009), Tig (10.12.2009)

----------


## Jarre

Գուցե ասածս հակասական թվա, բայց աթեիզմի զարգացմանը ամենաշատը նպաստել և նպաստում են կրոնները։

----------

Amaru (28.12.2009), Quyr Qery (10.03.2011), Tig (10.12.2009), VisTolog (22.02.2013), յոգի (27.11.2009), Շինարար (31.01.2010), Ֆոտոն (28.11.2009)

----------


## յոգի

http://smotri.com/video/view/?id=v717133850

----------


## Հայ Արիադավան

աթեիստը հավատում է որ չի հավատում

----------


## Pagan_Angel

> աթեիստը հավատում է որ չի հավատում


Աթեիստը իր սխալն ընդունելու համար կարիք չունի ինչ-որ մեկի թողության, այդքան բան: Եկեք հավատքը չխառնենք, դա հաստատ առավելություն չի, բայց եվ ոչ էլ թերություն:

----------

յոգի (28.12.2009)

----------


## Hayazn

Վարդ ջան
Եթե աթեիստ էս , նշանակւմ Է դու հավատւմ ես ,  ոչ թե ,  ստեղծարարությանը , այլ էվոլուցիաին այսինքն Դարվինիզմին:
Եթե Դու հավատւմ ես գիտությանը  // որը և  աշխարհը  հասցրեց  կօրծանման  եզրին  //   ինչ ես կարծում , ինչու  բազմաթիվ 
կենդանիներից  գօնե  մեկը  չի առաջացել մեկ ուրիշ մոլորակի  վրա :
Եթե քո պատասխանն է ,    // որովհետև այնտեղ կենսական պայմաններ չկան  // :
Այդ դեպքում ասա ,  թէ ով է որոշել  ,  թե կենսական պայմանները ինչպիսին պետք է լինեն  ,  սկզբից , երբ որ ոչինչ գոյություն չի ունեցել:
մեջբերում  // գիտես   որ  ,  ծրագրավորողն է որոշում ,   թէ  ինչպիսին  պետք է լինի  միջավայրը  //

----------


## piacere

Կրոնը նրանց համար ա ովքեր վախենում են ազատությունից, միշտ մեկից կախված լինելու ցանկություն ունեև այս դեպքում աստծված հասկացությունից... Աթեիզմը ազատ մտածողների համար ա ովքեր ռացիոնալ մտածելակերպ ունեն և ամեն մի ստահոդ գրքի կամ ասածի են հավատում... 
Իսկ բարոյականությունը ոչ մի կապ ունի հավատացյալ լինելու կամ չլինելու հետ... մանկապիղծ քահանաները ձեզ վառ օրինակ

----------

Skeptic (06.10.2010), Անահիտ (06.10.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Կրոնը նրանց համար ա ովքեր վախենում են ազատությունից, միշտ մեկից կախված լինելու ցանկություն ունեև այս դեպքում աստծված հասկացությունից...


Իմ կրոնն ինձ չի ստիպում ինչ-որ մեկից կախված մնալ:




> Աթեիզմը ազատ մտածողների համար ա ովքեր ռացիոնալ մտածելակերպ ունեն և ամեն մի ստահոդ գրքի կամ ասածի են հավատում...


Եթե Էյնշտեյնն ու Դարվինը իռացիոնալ մտածելակերպ են ունեցել, ես էլ դեմ չեմ որ իմ մտածելակերպն այդպես կոչվի:




> Իսկ բարոյականությունը ոչ մի կապ ունի հավատացյալ լինելու կամ չլինելու հետ... մանկապիղծ քահանաները ձեզ վառ օրինակ


Մանկապիղծ աթեիստներն էլ ևս մեկ օրինակ :Wink:

----------

Shah (06.10.2010)

----------


## luys747

Մարդը ունի հավատալու ունակություն: Հավատացյալները հավատում են այն խոսքին, որ կլինի դատաստան բոլոր մանկապիղծների համար - առանց տեսնելու այդ դատաստանը, իսկ աթեիստները  հավատում են, որ չի լինի այդ դատաստանը, նույնպես առանց տեսնելու:

----------

Freeman (09.10.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մարդը ունի հավատալու ունակություն: Հավատացյալները հավատում են այն խոսքին, որ կլինի դատաստան բոլոր մանկապիղծների համար - առանց տեսնելու այդ դատաստանը, իսկ աթեիստները  հավատում են, որ չի լինի այդ դատաստանը, նույնպես առանց տեսնելու:


աթեիստը կարծում է որ մանկապղծի դատաստանը մարդու ձեռքով և օրենքի ուժով պետք է լինի և *հավատում է մարդու ողջամտությանն ու արդարության զգացմանը…*

աթեիստի հավատքը պարտավորեցնում է մարդուն, քանի որ նա հավատում է մարդու կարողություններին ու բարությանը, ինչպես աստված և այդ հավատքը մաքրդուն պարտավորեցնում է լինել ավելի լավը քանի որ ամեն ինչ իրենից է կախված…

…իսկ թեիստը հավատում է աստծո դատաստանին, նրա դաժանությանը և վերցնում է մարդու վրայից պատասխանատվության զգացումը (մակապղծի չէ), կարծելով որ ոչինչ մարդուց կախված չէ, քանի որ իվերուստ ամեն ինչ արդեն ծրագրված է

----------

Quyr Qery (08.10.2010), Skeptic (06.10.2010), Tig (07.10.2010), Անահիտ (06.10.2010), Մարկուս (12.05.2013)

----------


## luys747

> աթեիստը ...*հավատում է մարդու ողջամտությանն ու արդարության զգացմանը…*



ցավոք սրտի այդ զգացմունքին մնում է միայն հավատալ, որովհետեվ այն երեվում է միայն ֆիլմերում եվ գրքերում

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ցավոք սրտի այդ զգացմունքին մնում է միայն հավատալ, որովհետեվ այն երեվում է միայն ֆիլմերում եվ գրքերում


Իսկ աստծուն քանի՞ անգամ ես տեսել որ հավատում ես, ես մարդու բարության ու ողջամտության շատ օրինակներ գիտեմ և ամեն օր էլ տեսնում եմ

----------

Amaru (07.10.2010), Leo Negri (07.10.2010), Quyr Qery (08.10.2010), Skeptic (06.10.2010), Tig (07.10.2010), Ungrateful (07.10.2010), VisTolog (06.10.2010), Մարկուս (12.05.2013), Մինա (05.03.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

Չնայած ուխտ էի արել /...  :LOL: /, որ ահագին ժամանակ կրոնի բաժնում չեմ գրելու, բայց չկարողացա անտարբեր անցնել /համ էլ անձնական հաշիվներ ունեմ, որ դեռ պարզված չեն/  :Jpit: 




> Եթե Էյնշտեյնն ու Դարվինը իռացիոնալ մտածելակերպ են ունեցել, ես էլ դեմ չեմ որ իմ մտածելակերպն այդպես կոչվի:


Ուզում ես ասել, որ Այնշտայնն ու Դարվինը հավատացե՞լ են աստծուն: Դարվինը հավատը վերջնականապես կորցրել ա իր աղջկա մահվանից հետո: Բայց իրականում ամեն ինչ ավելի բարդ ա եղել: Իսկ էն առասպելը, որ մահվան շեմին իբր թե ապաշխարհել ա, տարածվել ա ավետարանչական քրիստոնեուհու կողմից ու, բնականաբար, չի համապատասխանում իրականությանը:
Իսկ Այնշտայնի դեպքում ամեն ինչ ավելի պարզ ա: Աստծո մասին նրա խոսքերը, որոնք նորից մեջբերելու անհրաժեշտություն չեմ տեսնում, կարելի ա համարձակորեն վերագրել մատերիալիստական, ավելի ճիշտ` նատուրալիստական պանթեիզմին: Վերջինս էլ կարելի ա համարել յուրատեսակ ռոմանիզացված աթեիզմ:  :Xeloq:  



> Մանկապիղծ աթեիստներն էլ ևս մեկ օրինակ


Սխալ հասկացար /ոնց որ թե  ::}: /. մարդն ուզում էր ասել, որ հավատքի /կրոնի/ ու հանցագործությունների քանակի մեջ հակադարձ կոռելյացիա չկա, այսինքն սխալ ա էն կարծիքը, որ հավատացյալ մարդիկ ավելի քիչ են հանցանքներ գործում: Ես անձամբ էն կարծիքին եմ, որ կա ուղիղ կոռելյացիա. սերիական մարդասպանների ու մանյակների մեջ շատ դժվար ա հայթայթել մեկին, ով իրան աթեիստ կհամարի: Համ էլ բանտերում ու քրեակատարողական հիմնարկներում հավատացյալների թիվը շատ երկրներում /օրինակ` Ռուսաստանում /1, 2/, դե Ամերիկայի մասին չասեմ/ հավատացյալների հարաբերական մասնաբաժինը բանտարկյալների ընդհանուր թվաքանակի մեջ ավելի մեծ ա, քան բնակչության ընդհանուր թվաքանակում հավատացյալների բաժինը: Բայց քանի որ հետազոտությունների արդյունքում վերջնական եզրակացություն չի ստացվել, էս թեմայով չեմ վիճի:

----------

Leo Negri (07.10.2010), Mephistopheles (07.10.2010), Quyr Qery (08.10.2010), Tig (07.10.2010), VisTolog (06.10.2010), Մարկուս (12.05.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, կրոնը լավ բաներ անելու վատ պատճառաբանություններ է ներկայացնում, այսինքն… մի գողացիր որովհետև աստված թույլ չի տալիս՝ դա պատվիրաններից մեկն է … իսկ չի կարելի՞ ասել "մի գողացիր որովհետև դա քոնը չէ և դու դրա համար չես աշխատել ու քրտինք թափել, և որ եթե մեկը քո աշխատանքը գողանար դա քեզ դուր կգա՞ր" … կամ "մի սպանիր"-ը ավելի համոզիչ է որովհետև աստված է՞ ասել…

----------

Leo Negri (08.10.2010), Skeptic (07.10.2010), Ungrateful (07.10.2010), VisTolog (22.02.2013), Մարկուս (12.05.2013)

----------


## piacere

> Իմ կրոնն ինձ չի ստիպում ինչ-որ մեկից կախված մնալ...





Եթե էդքան անկախ մարդ ես համարձակություն ունեցիր ու ընդունիր որ կրոնը մարդկության ստեղծած ամենաահավոր բաներից ա, հանդես եկ հայ եկեղեցու սխալների մասին: Բայց դե չես համարձակվի: հայ եկեղեցին սուրբ ա , անսխալական ա :

Էյնշտեյնի ու Դարվինի պես հանճարներին մի համեմատիր քեզ հետ: նրանց մտածելակերպից շատ հեռու ես:  
մի հավատացեք այն հեքիաթներին թե իբր Դարվինը մահվանից առաջ հավատացել ա աստծուն: դա նրա խիստ կրոնապաշտ բուժքույրի հորինվածքներն են: 

 Ինչ-որ չենք լսել մանկապիղծ աթեիստների մասին, իսկ այլ մանկապիղծ քահանաների մասին գրեթե ամեն օր լսում: 
Էդ նույն քահանաները չե՞ն որ խոսում են բարոյականության մասին իսկ հետո գնում երեխաներին պղծում: 
Չե՞ք զգում, որ կրոնը ինքն իր մեջից է քանդվում...

----------


## Rammstein

> Ժող, կրոնը լավ բաներ անելու վատ պատճառաբանություններ է ներկայացնում, այսինքն… *մի գողացիր որովհետև աստված թույլ չի տալիս՝ դա պատվիրաններից մեկն* է … իսկ չի կարելի՞ ասել "մի գողացիր որովհետև դա քոնը չէ և դու դրա համար չես աշխատել ու քրտինք թափել, և որ եթե մեկը քո աշխատանքը գողանար դա քեզ դուր կգա՞ր" … կամ "մի սպանիր"-ը ավելի համոզիչ է որովհետև աստված է՞ ասել…


Էդ ո՞ր կրոնի մեջ ես տենց բան հանդիպել:  :Think: 

Կոպիտ ասած՝ կորնն ասում ա *«Մի գողացիր, որտեւ խելքդ էդքան չի հերիքում, որ ինքդ հասկանաս, թե ինչի չպետք ա գողանալ»*: Էս շեղով նշված մասը տողերի արանքի մասն ա:  :Smile: 
Կրոնների առավելությունը հենց էն ա, որ մարդը էլ չի նստում մտածում, թե ինչի չպիտի գողանա, ուղղակի ընդունում ա, որ տենց ա ու վերջ, որտեւ մարդկանցից շատ շատերը իրոք չեն կարա ինքնուրույն հասկանան:

Իսկ եթե մարդ ինքն իրեն կրոններից վեր ա դասում, ապա կա՛մ իրա իմաստությունը իրոք էնքան շատ ա, որ կրոնի կարիքը չունի, (կոպիչտ ասած՝ առանց կորնի էլ ա հասկանում, թե ինչի չի կարելի գողանալ ու սպանել), կա՛մ էլ ինքը պատրանքի մեջ ա, իրան թվում ա, թե ինքը կարա ինքնուրույն ճիշտ որոշումներ կայացնի: Գուցե իրոք կարա կայացնի, բայց միշտ էլ շանս կա, որ թեկուզ 100-ից մի դեպքում կսխալվի:

----------

Freeman (09.10.2010), Մարկուս (12.05.2013)

----------


## Skeptic

> Էդ ո՞ր կրոնի մեջ ես տենց բան հանդիպել: 
> 
> Կոպիտ ասած՝ կորնն ասում ա *«Մի գողացիր, որտեւ խելքդ էդքան չի հերիքում, որ ինքդ հասկանաս, թե ինչի չպետք ա գողանալ»*: Էս շեղով նշված մասը տողերի արանքի մասն ա:


Ռամշ, կրոնը (տվյալ դեպքում` քրիստոնեությունը) ասում ա. «Մովսէսն իջաւ ժողովրդի մօտ եւ ասաց նրանց. *Տէրը* յայտնեց հետեւեալ բոլոր պատգամները՝ ասելով. ....Մի՛ գողացիր։» /Ելից 19:25, 20:1, 20:15/:
Իսկ *«Մի գողացիր, որտեւ խելքդ էդքան չի հերիքում, որ ինքդ հասկանաս, թե ինչի չպետք ա գողանալ»*-ը քո մեկնաբանությունն ա:  :Pardon: 




> Կրոնների առավելությունը հենց էն ա, որ մարդը էլ չի նստում մտածում, թե ինչի չպիտի գողանա, ուղղակի ընդունում ա, որ տենց ա ու վերջ, որտեւ մարդկանցից շատ շատերը իրոք չեն կարա ինքնուրույն հասկանան:


Ես Էն կարծիքին եմ, որ մարդ պետք ա առաջին հերթին իր խղճին դեմ չգնա, բայց քանի որ խիղճը աբստրակտ հասկացություն ա, ավելի լավ ա մարդուն (ով էնքան դեբիլ ա, որ չի հասկանում, թե ինչի չպետք ա գողանալ) «վախեցնել» ռեալ, նյութական պատիժներով: Իսկ երևակայական դժոխքի հավիտյան տանջանքներով վախեցնելը «առաջատար քրիստոնյա երկրում» կատարվում ա «բավական էֆեկտիվ» մեթոդներով, օրինակ` էսպես.






> Իսկ եթե մարդ ինքն իրեն կրոններից վեր ա դասում, ապա կա՛մ իրա իմաստությունը իրոք էնքան շատ ա, որ կրոնի կարիքը չունի, (կոպիչտ ասած՝ առանց կորնի էլ ա հասկանում, թե ինչի չի կարելի գողանալ ու սպանել), կա՛մ էլ ինքը պատրանքի մեջ ա, իրան թվում ա, թե ինքը կարա ինքնուրույն ճիշտ որոշումներ կայացնի: Գուցե իրոք կարա կայացնի, բայց միշտ էլ շանս կա, որ թեկուզ 100-ից մի դեպքում կսխալվի:


Կրոնի ու բարոյականության միջև առկա կապի գոյությունը շատերի կողմից չի ընդունվում, բայց քանի որ վիճելի հարց ա, պարզապես տեսակետս կարտահայտեմ երկու մեջբերումով.

_«Մարդկության ողջ պատմության մեջ ամենամեծ ողբերգությունը երևի թե կրոնի կողմից բարոյականության բռնազավթումն է»_ - Արթուր Քլարք, բրիտանացի գրող, գիտնական:

_«Երբ ես երեխա էի, ամեն երեկո աղոթում էի նոր հեծանիվի համար: Այնուհետև ես հասկացա, որ Տերը, իր ողջ իմաստությամբ, այդ կերպ չի աշխատում: Այդ պատճառով ես հեծանիվ գողացա և նրան խնդրեցի ինձ ներել»_ - Էմո Ֆիլիփս, ամերիկացի կատակերգու:

----------


## Շինարար

> _«Երբ ես երեխա էի, ամեն երեկո աղոթում էի նոր հեծանիվի համար: Այնուհետև ես հասկացա, որ Տերը, իր ողջ իմաստությամբ, այդ կերպ չի աշխատում: Այդ պատճառով ես հեծանիվ գողացա և նրան խնդրեցի ինձ ներել»_ - Էմո Ֆիլիփս, ամերիկացի կատակերգու:


 Հանճարեղ խոսքեր, պատկերացնու՞մ եք դա ասել է ամերիկացի, այն էլ կատակերգու, անունն էլ՝ Էմո, հլա հերիք չի, ազգանուն էլ՝Ֆիլիպս: Ամեն հնչեղ անվամբ ամեն կատակերգուի ամեն մի անկապ խոսք, Գարդմանյան ջան, ասածներիդ որպես հիմնավորում մի բեր:
Մեֆի էս գրառումը


> Ժող, կրոնը լավ բաներ անելու վատ պատճառաբանություններ է ներկայացնում, այսինքն… մի գողացիր որովհետև աստված թույլ չի տալիս՝ դա պատվիրաններից մեկն է … իսկ չի կարելի՞ ասել "մի գողացիր որովհետև դա քոնը չէ և դու դրա համար չես աշխատել ու քրտինք թափել, և որ եթե մեկը քո աշխատանքը գողանար դա քեզ դուր կգա՞ր" … կամ "մի սպանիր"-ը ավելի համոզիչ է որովհետև աստված է՞ ասել…


 ըստ էության լավ գրառում է, ի դեպ, դու էլ շնորհակալ ես եղել… Գրառումը ես էսպես եմ հասկացել. «Ինքդ մտածիր» կամ «Ինքդ գիտակցիր»: Ու եթե Աստծուն չենք դիմում հիմնավորելու ինչ-որ գաղափար, ու կողմ ենք ինքնուրույն մտածելուն, Էմո անվամբ ու Ֆիլիպս մականվամբ կատակերգուի, այն էլ ամերիկացի, ամեն մի ասածը մեջբերելը հեչ տեղին չէ:

----------

Freeman (10.10.2010)

----------


## armatura

Շատ հետաքրքրող մի հարց. Հայաստանում աթեիստների/ագնոստիկների ու հավատացյալների քանակական փոխհարաբերության մասին որևէ վիճակագրական տվյալներ կա՞ն:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Էդ ո՞ր կրոնի մեջ ես տենց բան հանդիպել*: :


Քրիստոնեության մեջ… 10 պատվիրանները…




> *Կրոնների առավելությունը հենց էն ա, որ մարդը էլ չի նստում մտածում, թե ինչի չպիտի գողանա, ուղղակի ընդունում ա, որ տենց ա ու վերջ, որտեւ մարդկանցից շատ շատերը իրոք չեն կարա ինքնուրույն հասկանան:*


Ռամ ջան, դա առավելություն չի, այլ թերություն ա… մարդը մտածելու հատկությամբ ա տարբերվում մյուս կենդանիներից ու եթե կրոնը նրա համար ա որ մարդը չմտածի ուրեմն ճիշտ են ասում՝ քահանան չոբան՝ ժողովուրդը ոչխար… մտածելը աստծո կողմից է տրված ու էդ քանի՞ գլխանի են կղերականներն ու կրոնները որ մարդուն զրկեն դրա իրավունքից ու աստծո պարգևից…




> Իսկ եթե մարդ ինքն իրեն կրոններից վեր ա դասում, ապա կա՛մ իրա իմաստությունը իրոք էնքան շատ ա, որ կրոնի կարիքը չունի, (կոպիչտ ասած՝ առանց կորնի էլ ա հասկանում, թե ինչի չի կարելի գողանալ ու սպանել), կա՛մ էլ ինքը պատրանքի մեջ ա, իրան թվում ա, թե ինքը կարա ինքնուրույն ճիշտ որոշումներ կայացնի: Գուցե իրոք կարա կայացնի, բայց միշտ էլ շանս կա, որ թեկուզ 100-ից մի դեպքում կսխալվի


մարդը կրոնից վեր ա, կրոնն ա մարդուն ծառայելու համար (մթոմ)… ուրիշ ոչ մի գոյ դրա կարիքը չունի… ու կոպիտ ասած եթե մարդը չսպանելու ու չգողանալու իրական պատճառներն ինքնուրույն չի հասկանում ապա նա դեբիլ ա բառիս իսկական իմաստով… և այս դեպքում անգամ եթե աստծո խաթր նա չի սպանում ու չի գողանում ապա նա այնուամենայնիվ իր բնույթով մնում է գող ու մարդասպան… հենց այդ մարդիկ են աստծո անունից սպանում, գողանում ու բռնաբարում…

մարդը միշտ էլ ինքն ա որոշում կայացնում 100% բոլոր դեպքերում ու պետք չի անտեսանելի էակների հետ խոսել որոշում կայացնելուց առաջ… ուզում ես եղի հավատացյալ, ուզում ես՝ աթեիստ, բոլոր որոշումներդ դու ես կայացնում ու դու էլ պատասխանատու ես դրանց համար

----------

Boboloz (10.10.2010), Quyr Qery (10.03.2011), Skeptic (10.10.2010), Մարկուս (12.05.2013)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ռամշ, կրոնը (տվյալ դեպքում` քրիստոնեությունը) ասում ա. «Մովսէսն իջաւ ժողովրդի մօտ եւ ասաց նրանց. *Տէրը* յայտնեց հետեւեալ բոլոր պատգամները՝ ասելով. ....Մի՛ գողացիր։» /Ելից 19:25, 20:1, 20:15/:
> Իսկ *«Մի գողացիր, որտեւ խելքդ էդքան չի հերիքում, որ ինքդ հասկանաս, թե ինչի չպետք ա գողանալ»*-ը քո մեկնաբանությունն ա:


Ես էն եմ գրել, որ կրոնը չի ասում «մի գողացիր, որտեւ աստված կպատժի» ու ընդհանրապես էդ «մի գողացիրի»-ից հետո որովհետեւի կարիք չկա, իսկ իմ գրածը ոչ թե սուբյեկտիվ մեկնաբանություն էր, այլ հենց էդ էր ասում` որ էդ «մի գողացիր»-ը ուղղակի ընդունվում ա, չի քննարկվում:




> Ես Էն կարծիքին եմ, որ մարդ պետք ա առաջին հերթին իր խղճին դեմ չգնա, բայց քանի որ խիղճը աբստրակտ հասկացություն ա


Իսկ եթե մարդ խիղճ չունի՞: Ինքդ ասեցիր, որ խիղճն աբստրակտ հասկացություն ա: Մարդ կա, կարող ա առանց խղճին դեմ գնալու երկրագունդը պայթացնի:  :Mda: 




> ավելի լավ ա մարդուն (ով էնքան դեբիլ ա, որ չի հասկանում, թե ինչի չպետք ա գողանալ) «վախեցնել» ռեալ, նյութական պատիժներով:


Տենց էլ արվում ա, մարդկանց վախացնում են ազատազրկմամբ, որոշ տեղերում էլ մահապատիժով: Բայց ավելի լավ չէր լինի՞, որ բոլորը ընդունեին, որ պետք չի գողանալ, էս անել, էն անել, ու էլ վախացնելու կարիք էլ չէր լինի, կամ կլիներ, բայց շատ քչերի համար:




> _«Մարդկության ողջ պատմության մեջ ամենամեծ ողբերգությունը երևի թե կրոնի կողմից բարոյականության բռնազավթումն է»_ - Արթուր Քլարք, բրիտանացի գրող, գիտնական:


Իսկ ինչ-որ մեկը կարա՞ ասի, թե ինչ կլիներ, եթե տենց չլիներ: Շատ հնարավոր ա` եթե ինչ-որ մեկի կողմից չբռնազավթվեր, կվերանար:

----------


## Skeptic

> Հանճարեղ խոսքեր, պատկերացնու՞մ եք դա ասել է ամերիկացի, այն էլ կատակերգու, անունն էլ՝ Էմո, հլա հերիք չի, ազգանուն էլ՝Ֆիլիպս: Ամեն հնչեղ անվամբ ամեն կատակերգուի ամեն մի անկապ խոսք, Գարդմանյան ջան, ասածներիդ որպես հիմնավորում մի բեր:


Անուն-ազգանունը էստեղ ի՞նչ կապ ունի  :Huh:  Էմո ազգանունով 16-րդ դարի վենետիկյան հարուստ ընտանիք ա եղել. չնայած, կարող ա, իրանք էլ են էմոներ եղել...   :LOL: 
Համ էլ` «քանի որ վիճելի հարց ա, պարզապես *տեսակետս* կարտահայտեմ երկու մեջբերումով.»
Ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ ուղղակի կարծիքս եմ արտահայտում, որը տվյալ դեպքում համընկնում ա էդ մարդու կարծիքին, որը ամեն դեպքում սուբյեկտիվ ա, ու ոչ մեկի ոչ կարող եմ, ոչ էլ ուզում եմ պարտադրել:




> Մեֆի էս գրառումը ըստ էության լավ գրառում է, ի դեպ, դու էլ շնորհակալ ես եղել… Գրառումը ես էսպես եմ հասկացել. «Ինքդ մտածիր» կամ «Ինքդ գիտակցիր»: Ու եթե Աստծուն չենք դիմում հիմնավորելու ինչ-որ գաղափար, ու կողմ ենք ինքնուրույն մտածելուն, Էմո անվամբ ու Ֆիլիպս մականվամբ կատակերգուի, այն էլ ամերիկացի, ամեն մի ասածը մեջբերելը հեչ տեղին չէ:


Այսինքն էդ մարդու, ավելի ճիշտ նրա ասածի հեղինակությունը չե՞ս ընդունում: Շատ էլ լավ ես անում, քո գործն ա: Ես էլ, օրինակ, Նժդեհի ասածների մեծ մասի վրա թքած ունեմ: Համենայն դեպս իմ դուրը էդ խոսքը գալիս ա, դրա համար էլ գերադասեցի մեջբերել, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա տեղին լինել-չլինելուն, թող ամեն մեկն իր համար որոշի:  :Pardon: 
Համ էլ ինքնուրույն մտածելու համար չի խանգարի, ես կասեի` նույնիսկ կօգնի գրքեր, հոդվածներ կարդալ, ու եթե դրանց մեջից ինչ-որ բան ընդունում ես ու դուրդ գալիս ա, ապա կիրառելիս պետք ա հիշել հեղինակային իրավունքի մասին, այլ ոչ թե «թխել» ու ներկայացնել որպես սեփական:

----------


## Rammstein

> Քրիստոնեության մեջ… 10 պատվիրանները…


Լավ չես նայել, մի հատ էլ նայի, ընտեղ չկա «որովհետեւ Աստված կպատժի»: :Wink: 




> Ռամ ջան, դա առավելություն չի, այլ թերություն ա… մարդը մտածելու հատկությամբ ա տարբերվում մյուս կենդանիներից ու եթե կրոնը նրա համար ա որ մարդը չմտածի ուրեմն ճիշտ են ասում՝ քահանան չոբան՝ ժողովուրդը ոչխար… մտածելը աստծո կողմից է տրված ու էդ քանի՞ գլխանի են կղերականներն ու կրոնները որ մարդուն զրկեն դրա իրավունքից ու աստծո պարգևից…


Ուզում ես ասել, մարդ պետք ա ամեն անգամ հեծանիվ հայտնագործի ու չօգտվի արդեն հայտնագործածից: Այլ կերպ ասած` պետք ա ամեն մարդ գողանա, որ հետո հասկանա, որ բռնեն գլուխը ջարդելու են, որ դա լավ բան չի եւ այլն: Հեն ա գրած ա, ի՞նչ վատ ա, որ էդ անտեր «մի գողացիր»-ը կրոնը ծամում դնում ա մարդու բերանը: Քո ասածով լիներ, հիմա քարի դարում էինք լինելու, եթե իհարկե լինեինք:




> ու կոպիտ ասած եթե մարդը չսպանելու ու չգողանալու իրական պատճառներն ինքնուրույն չի հասկանում ապա նա դեբիլ ա բառիս իսկական իմաստով… և այս դեպքում անգամ եթե աստծո խաթր նա չի սպանում ու չի գողանում ապա նա այնուամենայնիվ իր բնույթով մնում է գող ու մարդասպան…


Ստացվում ա` ով կյանքում մի բան գողացել ա, դեբիլ ա՞: Ես տենց չեմ համարում: Կարող ա մարդու բարոյական պատկերացումները էնքան շեղված լինեն, որ գողությունը իրա համար անբարոյականություն չլինի: Տենց մարդուն օրենքով էլ չի լինի վախացնել, որտեւ ինքը դեբիլ չի ու կարում ա օրենքը շրջանցել առանց բռնվելու:




> մարդը միշտ էլ ինքն ա որոշում կայացնում 100% բոլոր դեպքերում ու պետք չի անտեսանելի էակների հետ խոսել որոշում կայացնելուց առաջ… ուզում ես եղի հավատացյալ, ուզում ես՝ աթեիստ, բոլոր որոշումներդ դու ես կայացնում ու դու էլ պատասխանատու ես դրանց համար


Արի տառերի հետեւից չընկնենք, Մեֆ ջան, ես չասեցի, թե ինքը չի որոշումներ կայացնում, բայց որոշում կայացնելուց կարա հաշվի առնի մի շարք կողմնակի բաներ, որոնք փոփոխություն կմտցնեն իրա ինքնուրույն որոշման մեջ:

----------

Freeman (10.10.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Անուն-ազգանունը էստեղ ի՞նչ կապ ունի  Էմո ազգանունով 16-րդ դարի վենետիկյան հարուստ ընտանիք ա եղել. չնայած, կարող ա, իրանք էլ են էմոներ եղել...  
> Համ էլ` «քանի որ վիճելի հարց ա, պարզապես *տեսակետս* կարտահայտեմ երկու մեջբերումով.»
> Ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ ուղղակի կարծիքս եմ արտահայտում, որը տվյալ դեպքում համընկնում ա էդ մարդու կարծիքին, որը ամեն դեպքում սուբյեկտիվ ա, ու ոչ մեկի ոչ կարող եմ, ոչ էլ ուզում եմ պարտադրել:
>  Այսինքն էդ մարդու, ավելի ճիշտ նրա ասածի հեղինակությունը չե՞ս ընդունում: Շատ էլ լավ ես անում, քո գործն ա: Ես էլ, օրինակ, Նժդեհի ասածների մեծ մասի վրա թքած ունեմ: Համենայն դեպս իմ դուրը էդ խոսքը գալիս ա, դրա համար էլ գերադասեցի մեջբերել, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա տեղին լինել-չլինելուն, թող ամեն մեկն իր համար որոշի: 
> Համ էլ ինքնուրույն մտածելու համար չի խանգարի, ես կասեի` նույնիսկ կօգնի գրքեր, հոդվածներ կարդալ, ու եթե դրանց մեջից ինչ-որ բան ընդունում ես ու դուրդ գալիս ա, ապա կիրառելիս պետք ա հիշել հեղինակային իրավունքի մասին, այլ ոչ թե «թխել» ու ներկայացնել որպես սեփական:


 Ուղղակի երբեմն մարդիկ ուզում են հնչեղ անունների թիկունքում անկապ մտքերը հանճարեղի տեղ անցկացնել, այդպիսի անկապ միտք էր մեր հարգարժան Էմոյի գողության հիմնավորման մասին միտքը, ըստ իս: Ամեն դեպքում, էս երկրորդ գրառումդ ինձ ավելի դուր եկավ, որովհետև դու էիր խոսում`առանց հեղինակություններին վկայակոչելու, ասելս այն էր, որ այո, դեռ պետք է շատ կարդալ :Jpit: 

Իսկ նախորդ գրառումդ իր բովանդակությամբ շատ ավելի շահած կլիներ, եթե վկայակոչումներ չլինեին, այսքան բան: Բայց ԱԱստված կա, լուրջ եմ ասում :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (10.10.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Իսկ եթե մարդ խիղճ չունի՞: Ինքդ ասեցիր, որ խիղճն աբստրակտ հասկացություն ա: Մարդ կա, կարող ա առանց խղճին դեմ գնալու երկրագունդը պայթացնի:  
> Տենց էլ արվում ա, մարդկանց վախացնում են ազատազրկմամբ, որոշ տեղերում էլ մահապատիժով: Բայց ավելի լավ չէր լինի՞, որ բոլորը ընդունեին, որ պետք չի գողանալ, էս անել, էն անել, ու էլ վախացնելու կարիք էլ չէր լինի, կամ կլիներ, բայց շատ քչերի համար:


Ռամշ ջան, միանշանակ ավելի լավ կլիներ, եթե բոլորը ընդունեին, որ պետք չի վատ բաներ անել: Բայց դա, իմ կարծիքով, պետք ա լինի համամարդկային բարոյականության դրսևորում. օրինակ` մեզանից քանի՞սն են շաբաթ օրը կատարյալ անգործության մատնվում, մինչդեռ դա 10 պատվիրաններից մեկն ա:




> Իսկ ինչ-որ մեկը կարա՞ ասի, թե ինչ կլիներ, եթե տենց չլիներ: Շատ հնարավոր ա` եթե ինչ-որ մեկի կողմից չբռնազավթվեր, կվերանար:


Իսկ ո՞րն ա կրոնի (քրիստոնեության) բարոյականությունը. աղքատության ու թամբալության գովքն ու քարոզչությո՞ւնը: Անձամբ իմ համար դա մենակ հերիք ա կրոնից ձեռք քաշելու համար:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  12:21 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  12:07 ----------




> Ուղղակի երբեմն մարդիկ ուզում են հնչեղ անունների թիկունքում անկապ մտքերը հանճարեղի տեղ անցկացնել, այդպիսի անկապ միտք էր մեր հարգարժան Էմոյի գողության հիմնավորման մասին միտքը, ըստ իս:


Տիր ջան, քո համար անկապ էր, իմ համար` ոչ:  :Smile:  Ես կրոնին հումորով եմ վերաբերվում, որովհետև իմ համար աստվածաշունչը ծայրից ծայր հումորի շտեմարան ա /խոստովանեմ` դրա որոշ գրքեր չեմ կարդացել  ::}: /




> Ամեն դեպքում, էս երկրորդ գրառումդ ինձ ավելի դուր եկավ, որովհետև դու էիր խոսում`առանց հեղինակություններին վկայակոչելու, ասելս այն էր, որ այո, *դեռ պետք է շատ կարդալ*


100 % 




> Բայց ԱԱստված կա, լուրջ եմ ասում


Ես էլ ոչ պակաս լրջությամբ ասում եմ, որ չկա  :Tongue:   :Jpit:

----------


## Rammstein

> Իսկ ո՞րն ա կրոնի (քրիստոնեության) բարոյականությունը. աղքատության ու թամբալության գովքն ու քարոզչությո՞ւնը: Անձամբ իմ համար դա մենակ հերիք ա կրոնից ձեռք քաշելու համար


Թամբալությա՞ն:  :Shok:  Ո՞րտեղ ես տենց բան տեսել:
Աղքատության մասին էլ չեմ ուզում խորանալ, միայն ասեմ, որ դա չի նշանակում, թե դրախտ գնալու համար պետք ա սովից մեռնել:  :Smile: 




> Ռամշ ջան, միանշանակ ավելի լավ կլիներ, եթե բոլորը ընդունեին, որ պետք չի վատ բաներ անել: Բայց դա, իմ կարծիքով, պետք ա լինի համամարդկային բարոյականության դրսևորում. օրինակ` մեզանից քանի՞սն են շաբաթ օրը կատարյալ անգործության մատնվում, մինչդեռ դա 10 պատվիրաններից մեկն ա:


Ցավոք, համամարդկային բարոյական դրսեւորում երբեք չի լինի:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա շաբաթ օրվան, Գարդմանյան ջան, եթե Նոր Կտակարանից տեղյակ ես, ապա պիտի որ իմանաս, որ Հիսուսը հենց իրա վարքով հերքեց էդ քարացած օրենքները: Հենց ինքն էր շաբաթ օրով հիվանդ բուժում, ցորենի հասկ պոկում ուտում եւ այլ արգելված բաներ անում:

----------


## Skeptic

> Թամբալությա՞ն:  Ո՞րտեղ ես տենց բան տեսել:
> Աղքատության մասին էլ չեմ ուզում խորանալ, միայն ասեմ, որ դա չի նշանակում, թե դրախտ գնալու համար պետք ա սովից մեռնել:


Էս տողերի մասին ա խոսքը. «Դրա համար ասում եմ ձեզ. ձեր կեանքի համար հոգ մի՛ արէք, թէ ի՛նչ պիտի ուտէք կամ ի՛նչ պիտի խմէք, եւ ոչ էլ ձեր մարմնի համար, թէ ի՛նչ պիտի հագնէք. չէ՞ որ կեանքը աւելին է, քան կերակուրը, եւ մարմինը՝ քան զգեստը։ Նայեցէ՛ք երկնքի թռչուններին. ո՛չ վարում են, ո՛չ հնձում եւ ո՛չ էլ շտեմարանների մէջ հաւաքում. եւ ձեր երկնաւոր Հայրը կերակրում է նրանց. չէ՞ որ դուք աւելին էք, քան նրանք։ Եւ արդ, ձեզնից ո՞վ կարող է հոգս անելով՝ իր հասակի վրայ մէկ կանգուն աւելացնել։ Եւ հագուստի համար ինչո՞ւ էք հոգս անում. նայեցէ՛ք վայրի շուշանին, ինչպէ՜ս է աճում. ո՛չ ջանք է թափում եւ ո՛չ հիւսում։ Ասում եմ ձեզ, որ Սողոմոնն իսկ, իր ամբողջ փառքի մէջ, չհագնուեց նրանցից մէկի նման։ Իսկ եթէ դաշտի միջի խոտին, որ այսօր կայ եւ վաղը հնոց կը նետուի, այդպէ՛ս է հագցնում Աստուած, որքա՜ն եւս առաւել՝ ձե՛զ, թերահաւատնե՛ր։ Այսուհետեւ հոգ մի՛ արէք ու մի՛ ասէք՝ ի՛նչ պիտի ուտենք կամ ի՛նչ պիտի խմենք կամ ի՛նչ պիտի հագնենք, որովհետեւ հեթանոսներն են այդ բոլորը որոնում. քանի որ ձեր երկնաւոր Հայրը գիտէ, թէ այդ բոլորը ձեզ պէտք է։ Նախ խնդրեցէ՛ք Աստծու արքայութիւնը եւ նրա արդարութիւնը, եւ այդ բոլորը Աստուած ձեզ աւելիով կը տայ։ Այսուհետեւ հոգ մի՛ արէք վաղուայ մասին, որովհետեւ վաղուայ օրը իր մասին կը հոգայ. օրուայ հոգսը բաւ է օրուայ համար»։ - Մատթէոս 6:26-35

Համենայն դեպս, ես էդպես եմ հասկանում:  :Smile: 





> Ինչ վերաբերում ա շաբաթ օրվան, Գարդմանյան ջան, եթե Նոր Կտակարանից տեղյակ ես, ապա պիտի որ իմանաս, որ Հիսուսը հենց իրա վարքով հերքեց էդ քարացած օրենքները: Հենց ինքն էր շաբաթ օրով հիվանդ բուժում, ցորենի հասկ պոկում ուտում եւ այլ արգելված բաներ անում:


Խախտում էր իր հոր, այսինքն նաև իր իսկ կողմից գրված օրենքը:  :Dntknw:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Խախտում էր իր հոր, այսինքն նաև իր իսկ կողմից գրված օրենքը:


Ոչ թե խախտեց, այլ սրբագրեց իր հոր այսինքն նաև իր իսկ կողմից գրված օրենքը: :Wink:  Ինքն էր սահմանել, ինքն էլ փոխեց :Smile:

----------


## Skeptic

> Ոչ թե խախտեց, այլ սրբագրեց իր հոր այսինքն նաև իր իսկ կողմից գրված օրենքը: Ինքն էր սահմանել, ինքն էլ փոխեց


Այսինքն` ժխտեց աստծո անսխալականության դոգման:  :Pardon:

----------

Mephistopheles (11.10.2010), Մարկուս (12.05.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լավ չես նայել, մի հատ էլ նայի, ընտեղ չկա «որովհետեւ Աստված կպատժի»:


Կա Ռամ ջան, բա քո կարծիքով քրիստոնեությունն ինչի՞ վրա ա հիմնված… մեղքի և պատժի… դժոխքը քրիստոնեական աշխարհում ավելի մանրամասն ու վառ գույներով է նկարագրված քան դրախտը … քո կարծիքով ինչու՞…




> Ուզում ես ասել, մարդ պետք ա ամեն անգամ հեծանիվ հայտնագործի ու չօգտվի արդեն հայտնագործածից: Այլ կերպ ասած` պետք ա ամեն մարդ գողանա, որ հետո հասկանա, որ բռնեն գլուխը ջարդելու են, որ դա լավ բան չի եւ այլն: Հեն ա գրած ա, ի՞նչ վատ ա, որ էդ անտեր «մի գողացիր»-ը կրոնը ծամում դնում ա մարդու բերանը: Քո ասածով լիներ, հիմա քարի դարում էինք լինելու, եթե իհարկե լինեինք:


"չգողանալ, չսպանելը" մարդու մեջ արդեն նստած են, նույնիսկ կենդանական աշխարհում ա դա նստած, դա գիտություն չի որ սովորես, կամ ինքնուրույն հանգես այդ կարծիքին, կամ էլ ժառանգաբան քեզ փախանցեն գրքերի տեսքով… հայտնաբերել պետք չի, տենց բաները փորձով չեն համոզվում…






> Ստացվում ա` ով կյանքում մի բան գողացել ա, դեբիլ ա՞: Ես տենց չեմ համարում: Կարող ա մարդու բարոյական պատկերացումները էնքան շեղված լինեն, որ գողությունը իրա համար անբարոյականություն չլինի: Տենց մարդուն օրենքով էլ չի լինի վախացնել, որտեւ ինքը դեբիլ չի ու կարում ա օրենքը շրջանցել առանց բռնվելու:


Չէ Ռամ ջան, ով որ կարծում ա որ գողանալը, կամ սպանելը վատա ա որովհետև ավետարանում ա գրած, նա դեբիլ ա… այսինքն չգողանալու ու չսպանելու ուրիշ պատճառ եթե չի տեսնում մարդը նա դեբիլ ա… եթե մարդու բարոյականը շեղված ա ուրեմն մարդը կամ դեբիլ ա, կամ էլ ահավոր հանցագործ ա… նրան ավետարանն էլ չի փրկի, ավելի ճիշտ այդպիսինները ավետարանի մեջ են գտնում իրենց արդարացումը… դարերով այդպես է եղել




> Արի տառերի հետեւից չընկնենք, Մեֆ ջան, ես չասեցի, թե ինքը չի որոշումներ կայացնում, բայց որոշում կայացնելուց կարա հաշվի առնի մի շարք կողմնակի բաներ, որոնք փոփոխություն կմտցնեն իրա ինքնուրույն որոշման մեջ:


Ռամ, ավետարանը ո՞նց կարա քո որոշման վրա ազդի… եթե այն քո խղճի դեմ ա

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:36 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:29 ----------




> Ինչ վերաբերում ա շաբաթ օրվան, Գարդմանյան ջան, եթե Նոր Կտակարանից տեղյակ ես, ապա պիտի որ իմանաս, որ Հիսուսը հենց իրա վարքով հերքեց էդ քարացած օրենքները: Հենց ինքն էր շաբաթ օրով *հիվանդ բուժում, ցորենի հասկ պոկում ուտում եւ այլ արգելված բաներ անում:*


ես չգիտեի որ դրանք արգելված են… ճիշտ են ասում որ ավետարանը շատ "խորը" գիրք ա

----------

Skeptic (12.10.2010), Մարկուս (12.05.2013)

----------


## Skeptic

> ես չգիտեի որ դրանք արգելված են… ճիշտ են ասում որ ավետարանը շատ "խորը" գիրք ա


Ճիշտ ես, աստվածաշնչում կոնկրետ էդ արարքները արգելված չեն, բայց  էն ժամանակների քաղաքացիական օրենքով, որը, բնականաբար, բխում էր կրոնից, արգելված էին /եթե չեմ սխալվում, Մայմոնիդն էլ ա հիշատակել դրա մասին «Պատվիրանների գրքում»/: Դե Հիսուսն էլ, խաչվելու համար համապատասխան հող նախապատատրաստելու նպատակով, խախտում էր օրենքը, փարիսեցիներին հրապարակայնորեն անպատվում և այլն:

----------

Mephistopheles (13.10.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ճիշտ ես, աստվածաշնչում կոնկրետ էդ արարքները արգելված չեն, բայց  էն ժամանակների քաղաքացիական օրենքով, որը, բնականաբար, բխում էր կրոնից, արգելված էին /եթե չեմ սխալվում, Մայմոնիդն էլ ա հիշատակել դրա մասին «Պատվիրանների գրքում»/: Դե Հիսուսն էլ, խաչվելու համար համապատասխան հող նախապատատրաստելու նպատակով, խախտում էր օրենքը, փարիսեցիներին հրապարակայնորեն անպատվում և այլն:


Եթե համարում ես, որ հենց խաչվելու համար էր Հիսուսը դա անում, սխալվում ես: :Wink: 




> *Կա Ռամ ջան*, բա քո կարծիքով քրիստոնեությունն ինչի՞ վրա ա հիմնված… մեղքի և պատժի… դժոխքը քրիստոնեական աշխարհում ավելի մանրամասն ու վառ գույներով է նկարագրված քան դրախտը … քո կարծիքով ինչու՞…


Ցույց տուր որտեղ ա գրած «Մի գողացիր, որտեւ Աստված կպատժի»-ի տիպի ինչ-որ բան: :Smile: 




> "չգողանալ, չսպանելը" մարդու մեջ արդեն նստած են, նույնիսկ կենդանական աշխարհում ա դա նստած, դա գիտություն չի որ սովորես, կամ ինքնուրույն հանգես այդ կարծիքին, կամ էլ ժառանգաբան քեզ փախանցեն գրքերի տեսքով… հայտնաբերել պետք չի, տենց բաները փորձով չեն համոզվում…


Մարդու մեջ շատ բան ա նստած, բայց մարդու ինտելեկտը ճնշում ա ինտուիցիային, դրա համար էլ էդ նստած բաները շատ հաճախ չեն աշխատում:




> Չէ Ռամ ջան, ով որ կարծում ա որ գողանալը, կամ սպանելը վատա ա որովհետև ավետարանում ա գրած, նա դեբիլ ա… այսինքն չգողանալու ու չսպանելու ուրիշ պատճառ եթե չի տեսնում մարդը նա դեբիլ ա… եթե մարդու բարոյականը շեղված ա ուրեմն մարդը կամ դեբիլ ա, կամ էլ ահավոր հանցագործ ա…


Քո ասածը ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան կրոնական անհանդուրժողականության դրսեւորում, Մեֆ ջան: Մարդ կա, ուրիշին վատություն չանելու համար ա, որ չի գողանում, մարդ կա` բերդ չնստելու համար, մարդ կա` մեկ այլ պատճառով, մարդ էլ կա` հավատում ա, որ սեփական արարքներից փախնել չկա, մեռնելուց առաջ լինի, թե հետո, մեկ ա, ինքը պատասխան ա տալու իրա արածների համար, էդ պատճառով չի գողանում: Հիմա քո կարծիքով էս վերջի դեպքում էդ մարդը դեբիլ ա՞:




> նրան ավետարանն էլ չի փրկի, ավելի ճիշտ այդպիսինները ավետարանի մեջ են գտնում իրենց արդարացումը… դարերով այդպես է եղել


Հետաքրքիր ա իմանալ` Ավետարանը ի՞նչ մեթոդով ա արդարացնում քո ասած այդպիսիններին: :Think: 




> Ռամ, ավետարանը ո՞նց կարա քո որոշման վրա ազդի… եթե այն քո խղճի դեմ ա


Ավետարանն իմ խղճին դեմ չի:  :Smile:

----------


## Skeptic

> Եթե համարում ես, որ հենց խաչվելու համար էր Հիսուսը դա անում, սխալվում ես:


Ռամշ, ինչի՞ հիման վրա ես եզրակացնում, որ սխալվում եմ:  :Dntknw:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ռամշ, ինչի՞ հիման վրա ես եզրակացնում, որ սխալվում եմ:


Ես կասեմ` Ավետարանում գրվածներից, բայց ավելի լավ կլիներ դու ասեիր, թե ինչի հիման վրա ես Հիսուսին պրովոկատոր հանում:  :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ցույց տուր որտեղ ա գրած «Մի գողացիր, որտեւ Աստված կպատժի»-ի տիպի ինչ-որ բան:


Ռամ ջան ավելի դաժան բաներ կարելի ա ցույց տալ, բայց կոնկրետ էս դեպքի համար եթե այն համարվում ա մեղք, ապա այն գործողը պատժի ա արժանանում… կարող ա՞, Ռամ ջան, ուզում ես ասել որ գողանալու կամ սպանելու համար քրիստոնեությունը պատիժ չի նախատեսում… եթե կնոջ դավաճանության համար քարկոծել ա հասնում, պատկերացու գողության ու մարդասպանության համար ինչ պատիժ կլինի… իսկ եթե չկա ուրեմն աբսուրդ ա… Ռամ ջան, բառացի գրված չի, բայց մարդիկ աստծո պատժից են վախենում …






> Մարդու մեջ շատ բան ա նստած, բայց *մարդու ինտելեկտը ճնշում ա ինտուիցիային*, դրա համար էլ էդ նստած բաները շատ հաճախ չեն աշխատում:


Ապեր էդ ի՞նչ ինտելեկտ ա որ ճնշելու ա չսպանելու ինտուիցիան… տենց բան չկա ապեր… պետք չի պնդել որ ինտելեկդ թույլ չի տալիս որ ինտուիցիայով մարդ չսպանես ու դրա համար էլ 10 պատվիրաններն ես կարդում որ հիշես որ սպանելը վատ ա… էս դեպքում մենք նորմալ մարդու հետ գործ չենք ունենա Ռամ ջան… մի հատ մտածի ապեր






> Քո ասածը ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան կրոնական անհանդուրժողականության դրսեւորում, Մեֆ ջան: Մարդ կա, ուրիշին վատություն չանելու համար ա, որ չի գողանում, մարդ կա` բերդ չնստելու համար, մարդ կա` մեկ այլ պատճառով, մարդ էլ կա` հավատում ա, որ սեփական արարքներից փախնել չկա, մեռնելուց առաջ լինի, թե հետո, մեկ ա, ինքը պատասխան ա տալու իրա արածների համար, էդ պատճառով չի գողանում: Հիմա քո կարծիքով էս վերջի դեպքում էդ մարդը դեբիլ ա՞:


Կրոնական հանդուրժողականությունը դա լիբերալ կատեգորիա ա և վերաբերվում ա կրոններին որոնք իրար չեն հանդուրժում… ես հանդուրժում եմ կրոններին ու հավատացյալներին, համաձայն չեմ նրանց հետ, վիճում եմ բայց հանդուրժում եմ… իմ պնդումն այն է որ եթե մարդը չի սպանում ու ճի գողանում միայն այն բանի համար որ դա ավետարանն է ասում՝ այսինքն չգողանալու ու չսպանելու ավելի լավ պատճառ չունի, ապա այդ մարդը նորմալ մարդ չի… մարդ չսպանելու շատ ավելի լուրջ պատճառներ կան քան ավետարանը… տենց չի՞ Ռամ ապեր, եթե ավետարանում գրած չլիներ դու մարդ կսպանեի՞ր… 






> Հետաքրքիր ա իմանալ` Ավետարանը ի՞նչ մեթոդով ա արդարացնում քո ասած այդպիսիններին:


Ռամ ջան, գնա Խաչակրաց արշավանքը նայի, հերիտիկոսների այրումը նայի, ինկվիզիցիան նայի… այս բոլոր հանցագործությունները ավետարանը ձեռքներին ա արվել Ռամ ջան, սա պատմությունն ա մարդկության ու ես չեմ գրել էդ պատմությունը…





> Ավետարանն իմ խղճին դեմ չի:


չեմ պնդում որ դեմ ա, բայց դու միշտ առաջին հերթին քո խղճի հետ ես հաշվի նստում, և մարդիկ շատ հաճախ երբ մի բան խղճներին չի նստում նրանք ակամա արդարացումներ են ման գալիս ավետարանի մեջ, կամ էլ աստծո հետ են խոսում, բայց իրականում նրանք իրենք իրենց հետ են խոսում ու հարցն այստեղ այն է թե ինչքանով դու քո նկատմամբ օբյեկտիվ կարող ես լինել ու ինքդ քեզ խոստովանել որ սխալվել ես…

----------


## Skeptic

> Ես կասեմ` Ավետարանում գրվածներից, բայց ավելի լավ կլիներ դու ասեիր, թե ինչի հիման վրա ես Հիսուսին պրովոկատոր հանում:


Սեփական սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքս ա, որը ձևավորվել ա նույն Ավետարանը կարդալուց հետո: Օրինակ` Քրիստոսը Երուսաղեմ այցելել ա 3 անգամ, համապատասխանաբար 1 ու 2 տարի ինտերվալով, բայց մենակ առաջին (Հովհ. 2:13-15) ու վերջին (Մատթ. 21:12-17, Մարկ. 11:15-19, Ղուկ. 19:45-48) անգամն ա սկանդալ սարքել տաճարում` դրամափոխների ու առևտրականների վտարման տեսարաններով: Իսկ ինչի՞ 2-րդ անգամ (Հովհաննես 5) էդպիսի բան չի անում. սկզբունքայնությունը չի հերիքու՞մ, թե՞ այլ պատճառ կա:  :Dntknw:  Մենակ չասես, թե առաջին դեպքից հետո դեռ 1 տարի հետո էլ վերոնշյալ սուբյեկտները վախենում էին ինչ-որ անհայտ մարդուց  :Jpit: 
Մի խոսքով, սա բացառապես իմ եզրակացության փաստարկներից ա, ու ուրախ կլինեմ քոնի մասին էլ իմանալ:  :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ռամ ջան ավելի դաժան բաներ կարելի ա ցույց տալ, բայց կոնկրետ էս դեպքի համար եթե այն համարվում ա մեղք, ապա այն գործողը պատժի ա արժանանում… կարող ա՞, Ռամ ջան, ուզում ես ասել որ գողանալու կամ սպանելու համար քրիստոնեությունը պատիժ չի նախատեսում… եթե կնոջ դավաճանության համար քարկոծել ա հասնում, պատկերացու գողության ու մարդասպանության համար ինչ պատիժ կլինի… իսկ եթե չկա ուրեմն աբսուրդ ա… Ռամ ջան, բառացի գրված չի, բայց մարդիկ աստծո պատժից են վախենում …


Դա քո սուբյեկտիվ եզրակացությունն ա, որը կներես Մեֆ ջան, բայց բավականին պրիմիտիվ ա:
Ընդհանրապես Քրիստոնեության մեջ Աստված չի համարվում պատժող: Նման բաները ավելի շատ հին կտակարանում են, որին պետք ա մի փոքր վերապահումով վերաբերվել, քանի որ Հիսուսը բավական բան լրացրեց:




> Ապեր էդ ի՞նչ ինտելեկտ ա որ ճնշելու ա չսպանելու ինտուիցիան… տենց բան չկա ապեր… պետք չի պնդել որ ինտելեկդ թույլ չի տալիս որ ինտուիցիայով մարդ չսպանես ու դրա համար էլ 10 պատվիրաններն ես կարդում որ հիշես որ սպանելը վատ ա… էս դեպքում մենք նորմալ մարդու հետ գործ չենք ունենա Ռամ ջան… մի հատ մտածի ապեր


Չսպանելու ինտուիցիան շատ ավելի հզոր ա, քան չգողանալունը:




> Կրոնական հանդուրժողականությունը դա լիբերալ կատեգորիա ա և վերաբերվում ա կրոններին որոնք իրար չեն հանդուրժում… ես հանդուրժում եմ կրոններին ու հավատացյալներին, համաձայն չեմ նրանց հետ, վիճում եմ բայց հանդուրժում եմ… իմ պնդումն այն է որ եթե մարդը չի սպանում ու ճի գողանում միայն այն բանի համար որ դա ավետարանն է ասում՝ այսինքն չգողանալու ու չսպանելու ավելի լավ պատճառ չունի, ապա այդ մարդը նորմալ մարդ չի… մարդ չսպանելու շատ ավելի լուրջ պատճառներ կան քան ավետարանը… տենց չի՞ Ռամ ապեր, եթե ավետարանում գրած չլիներ դու մարդ կսպանեի՞ր…


Մեֆ, մենք տարբեր բաներից ենք խոսում, ես չեմ խոսում էն մարդկանց մասին, որոնց ուղեղը ընդհանրապես բան չի կտրում ու իրանց մի հատ գիրք ա պետք, որտեղ գրած կլինի, թե ոնց ապրել, ոնց շնչել, ոնց արտաշնչել ու ոնց գլուխը քորել: Ես խոսում եմ էն մասին, որ մարդը առաջնորդվում ա Աստվածաշնչով: Իսկ Աստվածաշնչով առաջնորդվել դեռ չի նշանակում ինքնուրույն չմտածել:




> Ռամ ջան, գնա Խաչակրաց արշավանքը նայի, հերիտիկոսների այրումը նայի, ինկվիզիցիան նայի… այս բոլոր հանցագործությունները ավետարանը ձեռքներին ա արվել Ռամ ջան, սա պատմությունն ա մարդկության ու ես չեմ գրել էդ պատմությունը…


Արի չխառնենք իսկական հավատացյալ մարդկանց ու կրոնը որպես գործիք, որպես դիմակ օգտագործող անասուններին ու տկարամիտներին:  :Wink: 

Ավետարանով նման բաները ոչ թե արդարանում են, այլ լղոզում ու կրոնի վրա են բարդվում: Ավետարարնը չլինի մեկ այլ բան լինի… նույնիսկ ՀՀ Սահմանադրությամբ կարելի ա նման «արդարացումներ» հորինել: Հետո մի 60 սերունդ հետո մեկը կգա կասի, «տեսեք ինչ վատ բան էր էդ սահմանադրությունը, ինքչան չարիքներ են դրա միջոցով գործվել…»:




> Սեփական սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքս ա, որը ձևավորվել ա նույն Ավետարանը կարդալուց հետո: Օրինակ` Քրիստոսը Երուսաղեմ այցելել ա 3 անգամ, համապատասխանաբար 1 ու 2 տարի ինտերվալով, բայց մենակ առաջին (Հովհ. 2:13-15) ու վերջին (Մատթ. 21:12-17, Մարկ. 11:15-19, Ղուկ. 19:45-48) անգամն ա սկանդալ սարքել տաճարում` դրամափոխների ու առևտրականների վտարման տեսարաններով: Իսկ ինչի՞ 2-րդ անգամ (Հովհաննես 5) էդպիսի բան չի անում. սկզբունքայնությունը չի հերիքու՞մ, թե՞ այլ պատճառ կա:  Մենակ չասես, թե առաջին դեպքից հետո դեռ 1 տարի հետո էլ վերոնշյալ սուբյեկտները վախենում էին ինչ-որ անհայտ մարդուց 
> Մի խոսքով, սա բացառապես իմ եզրակացության փաստարկներից ա, ու ուրախ կլինեմ քոնի մասին էլ իմանալ:


Գարդմանյան ջան, ասեմ. այո, քանի դեռ Քրիստոսի ժամը չէր հասել (ինչպես Ավետարանում ա գրված), ինքը ավելի զգույշ էր գործում, խույս էր տալիս հրեաներից եւ այլն, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ երբ ինքը սկսեց ավելի բացահայտ գործել, դա արեց պրովոկացիայի համար, նման բան ոչ մի տեղից չի բխում:
Իսկ սկզբունքայնության չհերիքելու հարց ընդհանրապես չկար, քանի որ սկանդալ սարքելը չէր կարա սկզբունք հանդիսանար:

----------


## Skeptic

> Գարդմանյան ջան, ասեմ. այո, քանի դեռ Քրիստոսի ժամը չէր հասել (ինչպես Ավետարանում ա գրված), ինքը ավելի զգույշ էր գործում, խույս էր տալիս հրեաներից եւ այլն, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ երբ ինքը սկսեց ավելի բացահայտ գործել, դա արեց պրովոկացիայի համար, նման բան ոչ մի տեղից չի բխում:
> Իսկ սկզբունքայնության չհերիքելու հարց ընդհանրապես չկար, քանի որ սկանդալ սարքելը չէր կարա սկզբունք հանդիսանար:


Երևի միտքս սխալ ձևակերպեցի. տես, նախորդ անգամներն ինքը բացահայտ կերպով խիստ դժգոհություն ա արտահայտում. «Գրուած է՝ իմ տունը աղօթքի տուն պիտի կոչուի, իսկ դուք աւազակների որջ էք արել այդ»: Իսկ 2-րդ այցելության ընթացքում կամ մոռանում ա դրա մասին /ինչը շատ հատուկ ա հատկապես Հին Կտակարանի աստծուն, կարող եմ օրինակներ բերել/, կամ էլ իրա համար մեկ ա:
Եթե ուզում ես, կարող ենք էս թեման համարել փակված, որովհետև սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքների 
բախում ա լինելու  :Smile: , եթե չէ` պատրաստ եմ հավերժ պայքարել:  :Jpit:

----------


## luys747

Հավատը օգնում է մարդուն տեսնել անտեսանելին: Սակայն կույր հավատը կարող է մարդուն հասցնել կորստյան դուռը: Աթեիստները ձգտում են խուսափել այդ տիպի հավատից, որովհետեվ շատ կրոններ մարդկանց մղում են դրան: Սակայն աթեիստներն էլ ստիպված են լինում հավատալ շատ բաների կուրորեն: Իսկ *Ճշմարտությանը* ճանաչելու համար պետք է մարդ ունենա Աստծո Իմաստությունը:  Խնդրեք, եվ Աստված կտա Իր Իմաստությունը:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Խնդրեք, եվ Աստված կտա Իր Իմաստությունը:


Աստված, պաշտոնապես խնդրում եմ, եթե դու գոյություն ունես, ամենատես ես ու ու հետևաբար կարդում ես էս ֆորումը, ներել մեղսավորիս ու տալ քո Իմաստությունից: 

P.S. Մի հատ էլ հեծանիվ վատ չէր լինի: Ու հա, թող վաղը անձրև գա, շատ հավես կլինի: Մեկել էն աղջկան, դե գիտես, էն խուճուճին, հրապուրել եմ ուզում, խնդրում եմ օգնել: Եթե օգնես բոլոր հարցերում ու ինձ արժանացնես երկխոսության, խոստանում եմ ուրանալ խավարում անցնող ճանապարհներիցս, ընդունել գոյությունդ ու սկսել այն աջուձախ պրոպագանդել: Դե գիտես, պրոպագանդայից հասկանում եմ, մոտս նենց ոչինչ կստացվի: 

P.P.S. Նաև խոստանում եմ, նույնիսկ երկխոսության բացակայության դեպքում` հեծանիվի դեպքում 10 մոմ, անձրևի դեպքում 1 մոմ, խուճուճի դեպքում` 25 մոմ: Իմաստությունը, ինչպես երևի գիտես, անգինա, նենց որ մոմ դիմացը չեմ տա:

P.P.P.S. Կանխավ շնորհակալություն:

p.p.p.p.s. Նաև հույսեր եմ փայփայում, որ քո հետնորդներից հումորով ես ու ներողամիտ, ու վրես հուր ու կայծակ չես ուղարկի այս անմեղ կատակի համար:

----------

kyahi (14.10.2010), Magic-Mushroom (14.10.2010), Mephistopheles (14.10.2010), Quyr Qery (10.03.2011), Skeptic (14.10.2010), VisTolog (14.10.2010), Մարկուս (12.05.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Աստված, պաշտոնապես խնդրում եմ, եթե դու գոյություն ունես, ամենատես ես ու ու հետևաբար կարդում ես էս ֆորումը,* ներել մեղսավորիս ու տալ քո Իմաստությունից:* 
> 
> P.S. Մի հատ էլ հեծանիվ վատ չէր լինի: Ու հա, թող վաղը անձրև գա, շատ հավես կլինի: Մեկել էն աղջկան, դե գիտես, էն խուճուճին, հրապուրել եմ ուզում, խնդրում եմ օգնել: Եթե օգնես բոլոր հարցերում ու ինձ արժանացնես երկխոսության, խոստանում եմ ուրանալ խավարում անցնող ճանապարհներիցս, ընդունել գոյությունդ ու սկսել այն աջուձախ պրոպագանդել: Դե գիտես, պրոպագանդայից հասկանում եմ, մոտս նենց ոչինչ կստացվի: 
> 
> P.P.S. Նաև խոստանում եմ, նույնիսկ երկխոսության բացակայության դեպքում` հեծանիվի դեպքում 10 մոմ, անձրևի դեպքում 1 մոմ, խուճուճի դեպքում` 25 մոմ: Իմաստությունը, ինչպես երևի գիտես, անգինա, նենց որ մոմ դիմացը չեմ տա:
> 
> P.P.P.S. Կանխավ շնորհակալություն:
> 
> p.p.p.p.s. Նաև հույսեր եմ փայփայում, որ քո հետնորդներից հումորով ես ու ներողամիտ, ու վրես հուր ու կայծակ չես ուղարկի այս անմեղ կատակի համար:


Ինձ տվեց իր իմաստությունը ու դարձա աթեիստ…

P.S. Գնացի Խանութից մի հատ էլ հեծանիվ առա… Անձրև չեկավ… խուճուճի հետ ընենց ոչինչ լավ եմ… մի բան էլ ավել (եկեղեցու փոխարեն թատրոն եմ տարել, հետո համերգ)… հիմա աստծո իմաստությունն եմ "քարոզում" (էվոլյուցիա, գիտություն և այլն)

P.P.S. մոմի փողերով մի հատ էլ տուն առա…

P.P.P.S. շնորհակալությունն էլ որ հանդիպենք էն ժամանակ կասեմ

P.P.P.P.S. հաստատ էլ գիտեմ որ քո հետնորդներից հումորով ես… քո պրակտիկ կատակներից հատկապես էն աբրահամի  կատակը դուրս եկավ որ ասում էիր իսահակին մատաղ արա, էն էլ առանց մտածելու դանակն առել ընկել էր երխի ջանը հայ-հայ ա սպանելու էր… սկզբից շատ վախեցանք, բայց լավ ա մարդ ուղղարկեցի հետևից թե չէ էդ ***** էրեխին դանակով մորթելու էր… դե հուր ու կայծակ էլ չի լինի որովհետև անձրև չկա, օերևույթաբաններն էլ չեն կանխատեսում մոտ օրերս…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  05:25 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  05:09 ----------




> Դա քո սուբյեկտիվ եզրակացությունն ա, որը կներես Մեֆ ջան, բայց բավականին պրիմիտիվ ա:
> *Ընդհանրապես Քրիստոնեության մեջ Աստված չի համարվում պատժող:* Նման բաները ավելի շատ հին կտակարանում են, որին պետք ա մի փոքր վերապահումով վերաբերվել, քանի որ Հիսուսը բավական բան լրացրեց:


բա ո՞վ ա պատժողը Ռամ ջան, չլինի՞ պատժող չկա…






> Չսպանելու ինտուիցիան շատ ավելի հզոր ա, քան չգողանալունը:


գողությունը սպանելուց մեղմ հանցագործություն ա, բայց երկուսն էլ նույն ինտուիտիվ հզորությունն ունեն Ռամ ջան…




> Մեֆ, մենք տարբեր բաներից ենք խոսում, ես չեմ խոսում էն մարդկանց մասին, որոնց ուղեղը ընդհանրապես բան չի կտրում ու իրանց մի հատ գիրք ա պետք, որտեղ գրած կլինի, թե ոնց ապրել, ոնց շնչել, ոնց արտաշնչել ու ոնց գլուխը քորել: Ես խոսում եմ էն մասին, որ *մարդը առաջնորդվում ա Աստվածաշնչով:* Իսկ Աստվածաշնչով առաջնորդվել դեռ չի նշանակում ինքնուրույն չմտածել:


Ռամ ջան, աստածաշունչը քեզ ու՞ր ա առաջնորդում… մարդկությունն էսօր ունի մի հզոր գրական փիլիսոփայական, գիտական ու արվեստի ժառանգություն որոնք քեզ շատ լավ էլ կառաջնորդեն… աստվածաշնչի ի՞նչն ա որ քեզ ավելի վստահություն ա ներշնչում… ոչ ոք չգիտի թե ոնց ա էդ գիրքը խմբագրվել…






> Արի չխառնենք իսկական հավատացյալ մարդկանց ու կրոնը որպես գործիք, որպես դիմակ օգտագործող անասուններին ու տկարամիտներին:


տենց ամեն ինչի համար կարաս ասես Ռամ ջան… մուսուլմանների էլ, թուրքերի էլ …




> Ավետարանով նման բաները ոչ թե արդարանում են, այլ լղոզում ու կրոնի վրա են բարդվում: Ավետարարնը չլինի մեկ այլ բան լինի… նույնիսկ ՀՀ Սահմանադրությամբ կարելի ա նման «արդարացումներ» հորինել: Հետո մի 60 սերունդ հետո մեկը կգա կասի, «տեսեք ինչ վատ բան էր էդ սահմանադրությունը, ինքչան չարիքներ են դրա միջոցով գործվել…»:


դե եթե ուզում ես ասել դրան լղոզել, կասենք լղոզել, բայց ավետարանով ավելի լավ ա լղոզվում քան սահմանադրությամբ… դրա համար էլ ավետարանով են լղոզել ու մինչև հիմա էլ անում են… ես ավելի շուտ կասեի կրոնով…



Գարդմանյան ջան, ասեմ. այո, քանի դեռ Քրիստոսի ժամը չէր հասել (ինչպես Ավետարանում ա գրված), ինքը ավելի զգույշ էր գործում, խույս էր տալիս հրեաներից եւ այլն, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ երբ ինքը սկսեց ավելի բացահայտ գործել, դա արեց պրովոկացիայի համար, նման բան ոչ մի տեղից չի բխում:
Իսկ սկզբունքայնության չհերիքելու հարց ընդհանրապես չկար, քանի որ սկանդալ սարքելը չէր կարա սկզբունք հանդիսանար:

----------

kyahi (14.10.2010), Leo Negri (14.10.2010), Magic-Mushroom (14.10.2010), Skeptic (14.10.2010), VisTolog (14.10.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Հավատը օգնում է մարդուն տեսնել անտեսանելին: Սակայն կույր հավատը կարող է մարդուն հասցնել կորստյան դուռը: Աթեիստները ձգտում են խուսափել այդ տիպի հավատից, որովհետեվ շատ կրոններ մարդկանց մղում են դրան: Սակայն աթեիստներն էլ ստիպված են լինում հավատալ շատ բաների կուրորեն: Իսկ *Ճշմարտությանը* ճանաչելու համար պետք է մարդ ունենա Աստծո Իմաստությունը:  Խնդրեք, եվ Աստված կտա Իր Իմաստությունը:


ճիշտը մի հատա չէ՞ :Lol2: 
Հետաքրքիրա, ո՞րնա ճշմարտությունը :Think: 
Դու ունե՞ս Աստծո տված իմաստությունը: :Think:

----------

kyahi (14.10.2010), Leo Negri (14.10.2010), Magic-Mushroom (14.10.2010), Quyr Qery (10.03.2011), Skeptic (14.10.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> բա ո՞վ ա պատժողը Ռամ ջան, չլինի՞ պատժող չկա…


Իմ պատկերացմամբ մարդը ինքն ա իրան «պատժում» իրա այս կամ այն արարքով:
Կրոններում ամեն ինչ սիմվոլներով ա գրված, պետք չի ոչինչ ուղիղ հասկանալ:  :Smile: 




> դե եթե ուզում ես ասել դրան լղոզել, կասենք լղոզել, բայց ավետարանով ավելի լավ ա լղոզվում քան սահմանադրությամբ… դրա համար էլ ավետարանով են լղոզել ու մինչև հիմա էլ անում են… ես ավելի շուտ կասեի կրոնով…


Հա, բայց այստեղից չի բխում, թե կրոնը սխալ կամ վատ բան ա:
Դանակով ավելի հարմար ա մարդ սպանելը, քան բալգարկով, բայց էդ չի նշանակում, թե դանակը ավելի վատ բան ա, ու չի նշանակում, որ պետք ա պանիրը բալգարկով կտրենք:  :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (14.10.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Իմ պատկերացմամբ մարդը ինքն ա իրան «պատժում» իրա այս կամ այն արարքով:
> Կրոններում ամեն ինչ սիմվոլներով ա գրված, _պետք չի ոչինչ ուղիղ հասկանալ:_


Էդ սիմվոլիկի ու բառացիի հետ կապված մտքերն ու «պնդումները», անկեղծ ասած, ինձ ահագին ներվայնացնում ու, միաժամանակ, զվարճացնում են:  :Pardon: 
Օրինակ` Ադամի ու Եվայի պատմությունը: Ինչպես գիտենք, մարդը ծնվում ա այսպես ասած առաջնային մեղքով /Ադամի` արգելված պտուղն ուտելու պատճառով/: Բայց կաթոլիկները /մեր եկեղեցու մասին չեմ խոսում, որովհետև կրեացիոնիզմը, շատ կներեք, անգրագիտության, մոլագար մերժողականության, մի խոսքով խիստ սահմանափակ մտքի դրսևորում ա/, ովքեր վերջերս ընդունել են էվոլյուցիայի *փաստը*, եկել են էն «եզրակացության», որ Ադամի ու Եվայի պատմությունը զուտ ալեգորիա ա, սիմվոլիզմ: Փաստորեն, ստացվում ա, որ նորածին մանուկները մեղավոր են համարվում ինչ-որ մի հեքիաթի հիման վրա:  :Dntknw: 




> Հա, բայց այստեղից չի բխում, թե կրոնը սխալ կամ վատ բան ա:
> Դանակով ավելի հարմար ա մարդ սպանելը, քան բալգարկով, բայց էդ չի նշանակում, թե դանակը ավելի վատ բան ա, ու չի նշանակում, որ պետք ա պանիրը բալգարկով կտրենք:


Ռամշ, չնայած աֆորիզմների մեջբերումը ակումբցիներից ոմանք համարում են գրառման ազդեցությունը թուլացնող գործոն, բայց էս դեպքում էլ տեսակետս կարտահայտեմ աֆորիզմով. 
«Կրոնը հարվածում է մարդկային արժանապատվությանը: Եվ դրանով, և առանց դրա կլինեն լավ բաներ անող լավ մարդիկ ու վատ բաներ անող վատ մարդիկ: Բայց վատ բաներ անող լավ մարդկանց դեպքում կրոնն է գործում» - Սթիվեն Վայնբերգ, ամերիկացի ֆիզիկոս, նոբելյան մրցանակակիր:

----------


## Շինարար

Ասենք ապացուցեցինք, թե Աստված չկա, կամ ասենք ապացուցեցինք, որ կա: Հետո՞: Ի՞նչ է փոխվելու: Ի՞նչ է տալու դա 21-րդ դարի մարդուն, ով հավատալու կամ չհավատալու դեպքում էլ երբեմն Աստծուց հզոր է, եթե հզոր էլ չէ, չի վախենում Աստծո դեմ դուրս գալուց: Աստված չկա: Ենթադրենք, դիցուք, ես դա ընդունեցի… Ի՞նչ տվեց դա ինձ: Տառացիորեն ոչինչ: Աստված կա՞, ի՞նչ է տալիս հավատացողին: Չգիտեմ, ով ինչպես, բայց ինձ, օրինակ, հոգևոր այնպիսի բավականություն է տալիս եկեղեցում լինելը, հոգևոր երաժշտություն լսելը, մոմ վառելը, աղոթելը, հավատալը, թե հավատում եմ: Ու եթե այս կյանքը մի անգամ է, ու եթե մահից հետո չկա հանդերձյալ կյանք, ապա ոչնչով տրամաբանական չեմ համարում բանական, գիտակից մարդու կողմից չհավատալը, ախր կյանքը մի անգամ է, ու հնարավորինս պետք է լավ զգալ, իսկ լավ զգալու համար այնքան քիչ բան կա, ու երբ չես հավատում, երբ Աստված էլ չկա այս ամեն գորշության հետ մեկտեղ, երբ այնքան հաճախ քեզ կարող են չհասկանալ, ու քեզ միայնակ ես զգում, էլ իմաստ չի ունենալու գնալ եկեղեցի, մոմ վառել, մի փոքր նստել ու հավատալ, որովհետև դա ոչ մի բան քեզ չի տալու: Ու չհավատալով այս լավ զգալու մի փոքր հնարավորությունից էլ ենք մեզ զրկում: Այլ բան է, եթե մարդ այնքան երջանիկ է, այնքան բավարարված, որ Աստծուն հավատալն այլևս ոչինչ չի տալու նրան: Չեմ պատկերացնում, բայց հավանականությունը չեմ ժխտում: Մի խոսքով, Աստվածաշնչի ճշմարտացիության ու Աստծո գոյության հերքման բոլոր գիտական ապացույցները ինձ միայն մի տրամաբանություն են հուշում. հավատալ Աստծուն:

_Ոմն ակումբցի
«Մտորումներ առանց աֆորիզմների մեջբերման»_

----------

Shah (14.10.2010), Skeptic (14.10.2010), VisTolog (14.10.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Ասենք ապացուցեցինք, թե Աստված չկա, կամ ասենք ապացուցեցինք, որ կա: Հետո՞: Ի՞նչ է փոխվելու: Ի՞նչ է տալու դա 21-րդ դարի մարդուն, ով հավատալու կամ չհավատալու դեպքում էլ երբեմն Աստծուց հզոր է, եթե հզոր էլ չէ, չի վախենում Աստծո դեմ դուրս գալուց: Աստված չկա: Ենթադրենք, դիցուք, ես դա ընդունեցի… Ի՞նչ տվեց դա ինձ: Տառացիորեն ոչինչ: Աստված կա՞, ի՞նչ է տալիս հավատացողին: Չգիտեմ, ով ինչպես, բայց ինձ, օրինակ, հոգևոր այնպիսի բավականություն է տալիս եկեղեցում լինելը, հոգևոր երաժշտություն լսելը, մոմ վառելը, աղոթելը, հավատալը, թե հավատում եմ: Ու եթե այս կյանքը մի անգամ է, ու եթե մահից հետո չկա հանդերձյալ կյանք, ապա ոչնչով տրամաբանական չեմ համարում բանական, գիտակից մարդու կողմից չհավատալը, ախր կյանքը մի անգամ է, ու հնարավորինս պետք է լավ զգալ, իսկ լավ զգալու համար այնքան քիչ բան կա, ու երբ չես հավատում, երբ Աստված էլ չկա այս ամեն գորշության հետ մեկտեղ, երբ այնքան հաճախ քեզ կարող են չհասկանալ, ու քեզ միայնակ ես զգում, էլ իմաստ չի ունենալու գնալ եկեղեցի, մոմ վառել, մի փոքր նստել ու հավատալ, որովհետև դա ոչ մի բան քեզ չի տալու: Ու չհավատալով այս լավ զգալու մի փոքր հնարավորությունից էլ ենք մեզ զրկում: Այլ բան է, եթե մարդ այնքան երջանիկ է, այնքան բավարարված, որ Աստծուն հավատալն այլևս ոչինչ չի տալու նրան: Չեմ պատկերացնում, բայց հավանականությունը չեմ ժխտում: Մի խոսքով, Աստվածաշնչի ճշմարտացիության ու Աստծո գոյության հերքման բոլոր գիտական ապացույցները ինձ միայն մի տրամաբանություն են հուշում. հավատալ Աստծուն:
> 
> _Ոմն ակումբցի
> «Մտորումներ առանց աֆորիզմների մեջբերման»_


Ինչ խոսք, ուժեղ գրառում էր, չէի կարող շնորհակալություն չհայտնել  :Smile: 
Փորձեմ հակադարձել:

Ես չեմ հավատում աստծուն: Չնայած Աստծո գոյությունը ժխտելն անհնար է, բայց ի նկատի ունեմ այն տեսանկյունից, որից անհնար է ժխտել նաև Ռասելի բազմաչարչար թեյնիկի գոյությունը, բայց այլ է Աստծո գոյության անհրաժեշտության հարցը: Այժմ, գիտության զարգացման ներկայիս առաջանցիկ աճի պայմաններում գնալով ավելի ու ավելի քիչ «ազատ տարածություն» է մնում Աստծո համար, որոնք էլ օգտագործվում են հավատացյալների /տվյալ դեպքում` կրեացիոնիստների/ կողմից` սեփական ճշմարտացիության մասին գոռալու նպատակով: Բայց ժամանակի հետ նրանց ձայնը նվաղում է, ու բացառված չէ, որ կգա մի օր, երբ այն կմարի:
Բայց մի կողմ թողնենք գիտությունը: Թե' աթեիստներին անհանդուրժողականության մեջ մեղադրող հավատացյալները /դեռ հարց է` ո՞վ է ավելի անհանդուրժող/, և թե' աթեիստները /համենայն դեպս` ես ու ինձ պես շատերը/ իրենք իրենց հարց են տալիս. մի՞թե կրոնի հետ կապված ամեն ինչ այդքան վատն է: Պատասխանն ինձ համար միանշանակ բացասական է: Չնայած կրոնի ու հավատքի հանդեպ իմ խիստ ընդգծված վատ վերաբերմունքին, չեմ կարող անտեսել այն բոլոր մշակութային բարձրարժեք գործերն ու իրողությունները, որոնց ներշնչման առարկան կրոնն է հանդիսացել` եկեղեցիներ, սրբապատկերներ, գեղարվեստի այլ կոթողներ, հոգևոր երաժշտություն, որը, թերևս, մարդու խռովված հոգուն անդորր ու խաղաղություն ա բերում: Ես շատ լավ հասկանում եմ Շինարարի վերոնշյալ մտորումների իմաստը ու ըմբռնում էությունը /իսկ թե ինչու` տես ամենավերջին տողում/: Բայց չպետք է մոռանալ, որ այդ ամենի ստեղծողը մարդն է: Ըստ էության, ես դեմ չեմ, չեմ կարող, ու չեմ էլ ուզում դեմ լինել այլոց _անձնական_ մոմավառություններին, աղոթքներին, չնայած որ վերջինս անվանում եմ շոփինգի ցուցակ, բայց...
1. Առաջին հերթին ես դեմ եմ սեփական համոզմունքները երեխաներին պարտադրելուն, դժոխային հավերժ տանջանքներով նրանց վախեցնելուն, դեռ նոր խոսել սովորող երեխաներին աղոթել պարտադրելուն: Նրանք դեռ փոքր են կրոնը հասկանալու համար: Դեմ չեմ տվյալ կրոնի մասին երեխային տեղեկացնելուն, բայց խիստ դեմ եմ դա որպես բացարձակ ճշմարտություն ներկայացնելուն: Առավել ևս այն դեպքում, որ երեխաների մեծ մասը հակված են անվերապահորեն վստահելու և հավատալու մեծերին:
2. Կրոնական «բարոյախոսությունը» հասարակությանը պարտադրելուն, առանց որի կանայք առանց ինչ-որ ներքին և արտաքին վախերի կկարողանային ազատվել անցանկալի պտղից, որը դեռևս մարդ չէ, գիտնականները կկարողանային անարգել հետազոտություններ իրականացնել` հիմնվելով զուտ համամարդկային, այլ ոչ թե կրոնական բարոյականության վրա:
3. Աթեիստներին նիհիլիզմի մեջ մեղադրելուն, որովհետև, իմ կարծիքով, հանդերձյալ կյանքին չհավատացողներն ավելի լավ են հասկանում ընթացիկ կյանքի իմաստը: Ու, ընդհանրապես, որևէ բան կարդալուց առաջ վատ չի լինի գոնե թեթևակի պատկերացում կազմել դրա մասին:
4. Սեփական զգացմունքերի սուբյեկտիվ ճշմարտացիությունը օբյեկտիվ իրականությունից գերադասելուն: Չնայած դա իրենց գործն է...

_Շարունակելի /ցանկության դեպքում/_

_Նախկին հավատացյալ ակումբցի_

----------

kyahi (14.10.2010), Leo Negri (14.10.2010), Magic-Mushroom (14.10.2010), VisTolog (16.10.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Գարդմանյան ջան, ժամանակից շուտ, գուցե դեռ չափազանց տգետ լինելով, անհիմն կերպով այնքան մեծամիտ եմ գտնվել, որ լավագույն ընտրությունն իմն եմ համարում: Դու ավելի խելացի ես, կարդում ես, փնտրում ճշմարիտը, տրամաբանականը, լավ ես անում :Wink:

----------


## Skeptic

> Գարդմանյան ջան, ժամանակից շուտ, գուցե դեռ չափազանց տգետ լինելով, անհիմն կերպով այնքան մեծամիտ եմ գտնվել, որ լավագույն ընտրությունն իմն եմ համարում: Դու ավելի խելացի ես, կարդում ես, փնտրում ճշմարիտը, տրամաբանականը, լավ ես անում


Շինարար  ջան, սա` _«Ու, ընդհանրապես, որևէ բան կարդալուց առաջ վատ չի լինի գոնե թեթևակի պատկերացում կազմել դրա մասին:»_ հաստատ քեզ չէր վերաբերվում: Կոնկրետ էս հատվածը հասցեագրված էր ոմանց /չնշեմ` ում/:  :Smile:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շինարար ջան, սա` _«Ու, ընդհանրապես, որևէ բան կարդալուց առաջ վատ չի լինի գոնե թեթևակի պատկերացում կազմել դրա մասին:»_ հաստատ քեզ չէր վերաբերվում: Կոնկրետ էս հատվածը հասցեագրված էր ոմանց /չնշեմ` ում/:


Ես ինձ վրա չէի էլ վերցրել, չնայած ինչպես մարդկանց մեծ մասը՝ զերծ չեմ այդ արատից, ես ընդհանուր առմամբ էի ասում :Jpit:  Անունս էլ ֆորումում մի գրի, խնդրում եմ՝ խմբագրիր :Smile:

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Ես աթեիստ եմ ու հպարտ եմ դրանով,կրոնը շատ լավ բան է մասսաներին կառավարելու համար,բոլոր չարիքները գալիս են 1,կրոնից (հիշեք Հայերի ցեղասպանությունը),2,պատրիոտիզմից(հայրենիքի համար պայքարում են,իրենց զավակների արյունն է թափվում,իսկ բարիքներից օգտվում են 0,1 տոկոսը,3,Հեռուստատեսությունը (բոլորի ուղեղները լվանում են,անկապ ժամանակ են սպառում հեռուստատցույցի առաջ,ոչ թե լուրերն են ասում,այլ նախորոք պատրստում են,ասում են չէ լուրերը ձեզ համար պատրաստեց :Angry2: ) Ինչպես ասում է մեծն՝ *Ջոն Լեննոնը Պատկերացրեք,որ կրոն չկա ու բոլորը ապրում են խաղաղ* :Hi:

----------

kyahi (14.10.2010), Leo Negri (14.10.2010), Mephistopheles (14.10.2010), Skeptic (14.10.2010), VisTolog (14.10.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իմ պատկերացմամբ մարդը ինքն ա իրան «պատժում» իրա այս կամ այն արարքով:
> Կրոններում ամեն ինչ սիմվոլներով ա գրված, պետք չի ոչինչ ուղիղ հասկանալ:


Ռամ ջան, ուրեմն մարդն իր ուղեղը պիտի օգտագործի խղճի հետ միասին և պատժելուց էլ ըստ էության ինքն իրեն է պատժում… ես սկզբմունքորեն լրիվ համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ ապեր, ուղղակի էլ կրոնն ինչ եմ անում, մանավանդ որ ամեն ինչ սիմվոլիկ ա… ինչու՞ ուղիղ չեն գրում… 






> Հա, բայց այստեղից չի բխում, թե կրոնը սխալ կամ վատ բան ա:
> Դանակով ավելի հարմար ա մարդ սպանելը, քան բալգարկով, բայց էդ չի նշանակում, թե դանակը ավելի վատ բան ա, ու չի նշանակում, որ պետք ա պանիրը բալգարկով կտրենք:


այստեղից բխում ա որ կրոնն էլ դանակն էլ վտանգավոր բաներ են և շատ հարմար են մարդուն վնասելու համար, հարկավոր ա ինչքան հնարավոր ա զգույշ վարվել դրանց հետ, նամանավանդ կրոնի, քանի որ հակառակ դանակի, կրոնը ուրիշ կիրառություն չունի

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:10 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:04 ----------




> Ես աթեիստ եմ ու հպարտ եմ դրանով,կրոնը շատ լավ բան է մասսաներին կառավարելու համար,բոլոր չարիքները գալիս են 1,կրոնից (հիշեք Հայերի ցեղասպանությունը),2,պատրիոտիզմից(հայրենիքի համար պայքարում են,իրենց զավակների արյունն է թափվում,իսկ բարիքներից օգտվում են 0,1 տոկոսը,3,Հեռուստատեսությունը (բոլորի ուղեղները լվանում են,անկապ ժամանակ են սպառում հեռուստատցույցի առաջ,ոչ թե լուրերն են ասում,այլ նախորոք պատրստում են,ասում են չէ լուրերը ձեզ համար պատրաստեց) Ինչպես ասում է մեծն՝ *Ջոն Լեննոնը Պատկերացրեք,որ կրոն չկա ու բոլորը ապրում են խաղաղ*


համաձայն եմ բացի տելեվիզրից… ապեր կլնի՞ տելեվիզրս պահեմ…

----------

Magic-Mushroom (15.10.2010), Quyr Qery (10.03.2011)

----------


## Shah

Ինչի՞ եմ ես հավատում Աստծոն: Ես էլ կարող եմ տասնյակ օրինակներ բերեմ Աստծո չ_լինելու մասին ու “ապացուցեմ” դա: Ես ոչ մի տող չեմ կարդացել Ավետարանից, բայց դա էլ քիչ ա ինքս ինձ աթեիստ համարելու համար, կամ էլ չեմ ուզում… Հավատում եմ քանի, որ երբ անելանելի դրության մեջ եմ լինում ոչ ոք ինձ չի օգնում բացի նրանից… Խոսում եմ ու ամեն ինչ անցնում ա… Թեկուզ մոնոլոգ եմ վարում, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ որոշ հարցերի պատասխաններ եմ գտնում, չէ դա իմ մոտ չի ստացում երբ ինքս իմ հետ եմ խոսում: Մահը ևս մի պատճառ ա իմ հավատքի` չեմ ուզում համարեմ, որ մահից հետո մարդ ուղղակի գոյություն չի ունենում.. Ուզում եմ հավատամ, որ մահից հետո կարելի է նորից գիտակից կյանք ունենալ, որ իմ ամենահարազատ մարդը դեռ ապրում ա ու իմ հետ ա: 
Իսկ ինչի՞ պիտի հրաժարվեմ իմ հավատքից:
Հ.գ. Ֆանատիկ մարդիկ առանց հավատքի էլ են զենք բարձրացնում մեկը մյուսի վրա, ուղղակի թաքնվում են իրենծ Աստծո անվան տակ…

----------

luys747 (17.10.2010), Moonwalker (24.05.2011), Rammstein (15.10.2010), Շինարար (15.10.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> ինչու՞ ուղիղ չեն գրում…


Մեֆ ջան, վստահ եմ համաձայն ես, որ եթե մի բան ուղիղ ա գրված, մարդ էլ չի մտածում դրա վրա: Իսկ առանց մտածելու մարդը կդառնա ռոբոտ:  :Jpit: 

Ինքս էլ չեմ կարա վստահ ասեմ, թե ինչի ա սիմվոլներով գրված: Գուցե նրա համար, որ միայն արժանավորը հասկանա, գուցե մեկ այլ պատճառով:




> այստեղից բխում ա որ կրոնն էլ դանակն էլ վտանգավոր բաներ են և շատ հարմար են մարդուն վնասելու համար, հարկավոր ա ինչքան հնարավոր ա զգույշ վարվել դրանց հետ, նամանավանդ կրոնի, քանի որ հակառակ դանակի, կրոնը ուրիշ կիրառություն չունի


Դանակի օրինակը ես հենց նենց չբերեցի: Ինչպես դանակը, այնպես էլ կրոնը ճիշտ կիրառության դեպքում հիանալի բաներ են:  :Smile:

----------


## Skeptic

> Մեֆ ջան, վստահ եմ համաձայն ես, որ եթե մի բան ուղիղ ա գրված, մարդ էլ չի մտածում դրա վրա: Իսկ առանց մտածելու մարդը կդառնա ռոբոտ: 
> 
> Ինքս էլ չեմ կարա վստահ ասեմ, թե ինչի ա սիմվոլներով գրված: Գուցե նրա համար, որ միայն արժանավորը հասկանա, գուցե մեկ այլ պատճառով:


Բայց համաձա՞յն չես, որ ալեգորիկ գրվածքները կարդալուց հետո տարբեր մարդիկ գալիս են տարբեր եզրակացությունների, քանի որ տարբեր կերպ են մտածում: Իսկ դա անընդունելի ա էնպիսի գործի նախաձեռնության դեպքում, ինչպիսին հոգու փրկությունն ա:  :Wink: 
Մյուս կողմից, գիտական գրականությունը գրվում ա առանց այլաբանությունների, խիստ ուղիղ ձևով, բայց գիտնականներին հնարավոր չի մեղադրել մտածելու ունակության բացակայության մեջ:
Հա, ինչ վերաբերում ա ուղիղ/աբստրակտ գրվածքներին ու գիտությանը, մի փոքր օֆֆթոփ` մեջբերում Աստվածաշնչից.
«Յեսուն խօսեց Տիրոջ հետ եւ ասաց. «Թող արեգակը կանգնի Գաբաւոնի դիմաց, իսկ լուսինը՝ Ելոնի ձորի դիմաց»։ Եւ արեգակն ու լուսինը կանգնեցին իրենց տեղում, մինչեւ որ Աստուած նրանց թշնամիներից վրէժն առաւ։ Չէ՞ որ այս գրուած է «Ուղիղի» գրքում։ Եւ արեգակը կանգնեց երկնքի մէջտեղում եւ չշարժուեց դէպի արեւմուտք մէկ ամբողջ օր։» - Յեսու 10:12-13  ::}: 




> Դանակի օրինակը ես հենց նենց չբերեցի: Ինչպես դանակը, այնպես էլ կրոնը ճիշտ կիրառության դեպքում հիանալի բաներ են:


Հանուն կրոնի արվել ու արվում են և' լավ, և' վատ բաներ. ամբողջ հարցը վիճակագրական հարաբերակցության մեջ ա:  :Pardon:

----------

Mephistopheles (17.10.2010), Մարկուս (12.05.2013)

----------


## Rammstein

> Բայց համաձա՞յն չես, որ ալեգորիկ գրվածքները կարդալուց հետո տարբեր մարդիկ գալիս են տարբեր եզրակացությունների, քանի որ տարբեր կերպ են մտածում:


Եթե մի պահ մոռանանք, որ «ճիշտը մի հատ ա»  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: , ապա նորմալ ա, որ տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր ձեւով հասկանան:  :Jpit: 




> Մյուս կողմից, գիտական գրականությունը գրվում ա առանց այլաբանությունների, խիստ ուղիղ ձևով, բայց գիտնականներին հնարավոր չի մեղադրել մտածելու ունակության բացակայության մեջ:


Էնքան էլ լավ համեմատություն չէր: Գիտությունը տեղից ստիպում ա մտածել, իսկ չոր ճշմարտությունները` ոչ:
Կոպիտ օրինակ` մարդու ուղեղը կաշխատի՞ ՀՀ սահմանադրությունը կարդալուց: Եթե հա, ապա էդ մարդուն կարելի ա մրցանակ տալ մեծ ֆանտազիայի ու փիլիսոփայական մոտեցման համար:  :Jpit:  :LOL: 




> Հանուն կրոնի արվել ու արվում են և' լավ, և' վատ բաներ. ամբողջ հարցը վիճակագրական հարաբերակցության մեջ ա:


Հանուն կրոնի արվող բաների մասին չի խոսքը, ես կրոնի բուն ֆունկցիայի մասին եմ խոսում:  :Smile:

----------


## Skeptic

> Եթե մի պահ մոռանանք, որ «ճիշտը մի հատ ա» , ապա նորմալ ա, որ տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր ձեւով հասկանան:


Ռամշ ջան, իմ համար ճիշտը հաստատ մի հատ չի, ու, բանականության տեսանկյունից առավել քան նորմալ ա, որ տարբեր ձևով են հասկանում: Բայց խոսքս քրիստոնեական դոկտրինի մասին ա. փրկության ուղին մեկը պետք ա լինի, բայց ախր երկուսս էլ պնդում ենք, որ դա անհնար ա:  :Dntknw: 




> Էնքան էլ լավ համեմատություն չէր: Գիտությունը տեղից ստիպում ա մտածել, իսկ չոր ճշմարտությունները` ոչ:
> Կոպիտ օրինակ` մարդու ուղեղը կաշխատի՞ ՀՀ սահմանադրությունը կարդալուց: Եթե հա, ապա էդ մարդուն կարելի ա մրցանակ տալ մեծ ֆանտազիայի ու փիլիսոփայական մոտեցման համար:


Համաձայն չեմ:  :Beee:  «Չոր ճշմարտությունները» շատ լավ էլ ստիպում են մտածել. օրենքները կարդալուց ոմանց ուղեղը ինտենսիվ ու բավական արդյունավետ կերպով փորձում ա հայտնաբերել դրանցում առկա թույլ կետերն ու лазейка-ները` հետագայում օգտագործելու համար: Վառ օրինակ` հաջողակ փաստաբանները:





> Հանուն կրոնի արվող բաների մասին չի խոսքը, ես կրոնի բուն ֆունկցիայի մասին եմ խոսում:


Իսկ ո՞րն ա կրոնի ֆունկցիան և ո՞վ ա դա սահմանել:

----------

Mephistopheles (17.10.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ռամշ ջան, իմ համար ճիշտը հաստատ մի հատ չի, ու, բանականության տեսանկյունից առավել քան նորմալ ա, որ տարբեր ձևով են հասկանում: Բայց խոսքս քրիստոնեական դոկտրինի մասին ա. փրկության ուղին մեկը պետք ա լինի, բայց ախր երկուսս էլ պնդում ենք, որ դա անհնար ա:


 Ես տենց չեմ համարում: Ես քրիստոնյա եմ, բայց համարում եմ, որ մահմեդականն էլ կարա փրկվի, եթե նորմալ մարդ լինի:
  Անգիր չեմ հիշում, բայց Աստվածաշնչի չեմ հիշում որ մասում սենց մի բան ա ասվում, որ Աստված քննում ա ոչ թե մարդկանց խոսքերը, այլ` սրտերը: Հիմա մարդը իրա խոսքերում Աստված ա ասում, թե Ալլահ, ի՞նչ կապ ունի, կարեւորը մարդս մարդ լինի:  :Smile: 





> Համաձայն չեմ:  «Չոր ճշմարտությունները» շատ լավ էլ ստիպում են մտածել. օրենքները կարդալուց ոմանց ուղեղը ինտենսիվ ու բավական արդյունավետ կերպով փորձում ա հայտնաբերել դրանցում առկա թույլ կետերն ու лазейка-ները` հետագայում օգտագործելու համար: Վառ օրինակ` հաջողակ փաստաբանները:


Հա, բայց կրոնը այլ ա: Մարդը եթե հավատում ա, որ մեռնելուց հետո իրա մեղքերի համար իրան դատելու են, ինքը կյանքում քո ասած лазейка-ները չի փնտրի, որտեւ եթե մարդ Աստծուն հավատում ա, գիտի, որ Աստծուն ֆռռացնել հնարավոր չի:




> Իսկ ո՞րն ա կրոնի ֆունկցիան և ո՞վ ա դա սահմանել:


Շատ չխորանալով մակերեսային պատասխանեմ. մարդուն հնարավորինս բարոյական դարձնելը կամ այդպես դաստիարակելը:

----------


## kyahi

> Ես տենց չեմ համարում: Ես քրիստոնյա եմ, բայց համարում եմ, որ մահմեդականն էլ կարա փրկվի, եթե նորմալ մարդ լինի:


հարց… Ինչի՞ց փրկվի ու որնա՞ նորմալ մարդը:





> Մարդը եթե հավատում ա, որ մեռնելուց հետո իրա մեղքերի համար իրան դատելու են, ինքը կյանքում քո ասած лазейка-ները չի փնտրի, որտեւ եթե մարդ Աստծուն հավատում ա, գիտի, որ Աստծուն ֆռռացնել հնարավոր չի:


տեսնես աստծուն դուրա՞ գալիս, որ իր մասին ֆռռացնելով են խոսում, ըստ իս ինքը գրագետ, զարգացած էակա, հարգանք երևի կպահանջի…չնայած արդեն ծերա, ով իմանա, արդեն ալարումա հոգու խորք թափանցի ու ռենտգենյան ճառագայթ բաց թողնի հոգու վրա  :Think: 



> Շատ չխորանալով մակերեսային պատասխանեմ. մարդուն հնարավորինս բարոյական դարձնելը կամ այդպես դաստիարակելը:


Իսկ չես փորձե՞լ "անբարոյական" լինել, կարողա դուրդ գա ու հասկանաս, որ կրոնը քեզ խանգարում էր քո հաճույքը կյանքից ստանաիր, չնայած կարծում եմ քո դեպքը չէ, բայց ընդհանուր վերցրած հիմնականում մարդիկ կրոնի պատճառով շատ բաներից զրկվում են ու ամբողջ կյանքում հավատում ու մի տեսակ պատասխանատվություն են զգում ինչ որ անհայտ էակի նկատմամբ…

----------

Leo Negri (17.10.2010), Magic-Mushroom (17.10.2010), Mephistopheles (17.10.2010), paniaG (06.01.2011), Skeptic (17.10.2010), VisTolog (26.02.2011), Մինա (05.03.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, վստահ եմ համաձայն ես, որ եթե մի բան ուղիղ ա գրված, մարդ էլ չի մտածում դրա վրա: Իսկ առանց մտածելու մարդը կդառնա ռոբոտ: 
> 
> Ինքս էլ չեմ կարա վստահ ասեմ, թե ինչի ա սիմվոլներով գրված: Գուցե նրա համար, որ միայն արժանավորը հասկանա, գուցե մեկ այլ պատճառով:


Ռամ ջան, համաձայն չեմ ապեր, գիտության մեջ ամեն ինչ ուղիղ ա ասվում ու լավ էլ մտածելու տեղիք ա տալիս… սիմվոլիզմը ալեգորիան գրականությամ մեջ էլ են օգտագործում, բայց դա շատ սիրուն ա ստացվում ու անհասկաղցողության տեղիք չի տալիս… ավետարանի դեպքում փոխաբերական իմաստը լղոզմանու մանիպուլյացիայի  համար պարարտ հող ա պատրաստում…






> Դանակի օրինակը ես հենց նենց չբերեցի: Ինչպես դանակը, այնպես էլ կրոնը* ճիշտ կիրառության դեպքում* հիանալի բաներ են:


Ռամ ջան, ես կրոնը ո՞նց կիրառեմ որ ճիշտ լինի… ի՞նչ անեմ հետը … ես կրոնից ի՞նչ սպասեմ…

----------

kyahi (17.10.2010), Magic-Mushroom (06.01.2011), paniaG (06.01.2011), Skeptic (17.10.2010), VisTolog (26.02.2011), Մարկուս (12.05.2013)

----------


## piacere

Rammstein ջան ոնց ես դու էդքան խորը քրիստնյա ու Ռամշտայնի ֆան: Ռամշտայնի երգերի մեծ մասը կրոնի, քրիստոնեության ծաղրնա 
Իսկ Ռամշտայնի անդամները մի անգամ չի որ հայտնել են որ իրենք բոլորը աթեիստ են

----------


## piacere

Քրիստոնյաներ ախր ինչ սպասեմ ես ձեզանից եթե անգամ նորածին դեռ լիովին անմեղ երեխային դուք համարում եք արդեն մեղավոր կարծեցյալ Ադամի կարծեցյալ մեղքի պատճառով: 


Խոսում եք բարոյական վեհ արժեքներից, վեհ գաղափարներից բայց ձեզնից մեկնումեկը փորձել ա գոնե 1 օր ապրել ոնց որ գրված ա ձեր սիրելի աստվածաշնչում: կես օր անգամ չեք ապրի: 
Ոնց որ Նիցշեն ա ասում մի հատ քրիստոնյա է եղել աշխարհում էն էլ մահացել ա խաչի վրա

----------


## luys747

Յուրաքանչյուր  մարդ, ծնվելուց հետո ունեննում է որոշակի հարցեր իր կյանքի նպատակի, գերբնական ուժերի վերաբերյալ եվ այլն... Կախված, թե մարդը ինչ երկրում է ծնված, նա ստանում է այդ հարցերի պատասխանները իր կրոնի շնորհիվ: Մեծանալուց հետո մարդուն առաջարկվում են նաեվ այլ տարբերակներ՝ փիլիսոփաների, կամ տարբեր քարոզիչների միջոցով: Մարդն ինքն է ընտրում իրեն հոգեհարազատ տարբերակը: Իմ ճանաչողությամբ, ճշմարիտ քրիստոնեությունը օգնում է մարդկանց դժվար իրադրություններում, եվ կոչ է անում մարդկանց, օգնել Աստծուն, մարդկության թշնամուն վերացնելու համար: Ես, որպես մարդկության վերջին թշնամի ճանաչում եմ մահը: Հայտնության գիրքը ամբողջությամբ այդ պայքարի նկարագրությունն է:

----------


## Նետ

> Քրիստոնյաներ ախր ինչ սպասեմ ես ձեզանից եթե անգամ նորածին դեռ լիովին անմեղ երեխային դուք համարում եք արդեն մեղավոր


Տեղեկացնեմ որ քրիստոնյաները նորածին երեխային  արդեն մեղավոր չեն համարում.սա թյուրիմացության արդյունք է։Այլ բան է որ նորածնի մեջ արդեն իսկ կա մեղքի սերմ.Սակայն սերմն ու ծառը կարծում եմ պետք է տարբերել իրարից։


> Խոսում եք բարոյական վեհ արժեքներից, վեհ գաղափարներից բայց ձեզնից մեկնումեկը փորձել ա գոնե 1 օր ապրել ոնց որ գրված ա ձեր սիրելի աստվածաշնչում: կես օր անգամ չեք ապրի:


Կես օր չէ.ու մեկ օր էլ չէ։Մարդիկ ողջ կյանքեր են ապրել  որոնք  լիիրավ կարելի է համարել քրիստոնեավայել։


> Ոնց որ Նիցշեն ա ասում մի հատ քրիստոնյա է եղել աշխարհում էն էլ մահացել ա խաչի վրա


Նիցշեն ինչպես միշտ սխալվում է.քանի որ ինքը առնվազն տեղյակ չէ. որ  կաին նաև առաքյալներ .Նիցշեն առնվազն տեղյակ չէ որ կա Նարեկացի  ու  էլի շատ շատեր։
Ինչևե. որևե մի  քրիստոնյա  մարդ  պարտավոր չէ. որևե մեկին հաշիվ տալ. թէ ինքն  ի՞նչպիսի քրիստոնյա է .կամ  կես օր է ապրել քրիստոնեավայել. թէ  կես դար։

----------

luys747 (28.02.2011), Moonwalker (28.02.2011), Shah (28.02.2011)

----------


## piacere

> Յուրաքանչյուր  մարդ, ծնվելուց հետո ունեննում է որոշակի հարցեր իր կյանքի նպատակի, գերբնական ուժերի վերաբերյալ եվ այլն... Կախված, թե մարդը ինչ երկրում է ծնված, նա ստանում է այդ հարցերի պատասխանները իր կրոնի շնորհիվ: Մեծանալուց հետո մարդուն առաջարկվում են նաեվ այլ տարբերակներ՝ փիլիսոփաների, կամ տարբեր քարոզիչների միջոցով: Մարդն ինքն է ընտրում իրեն հոգեհարազատ տարբերակը: Իմ ճանաչողությամբ, ճշմարիտ քրիստոնեությունը օգնում է մարդկանց դժվար իրադրություններում, եվ կոչ է անում մարդկանց, օգնել Աստծուն, մարդկության թշնամուն վերացնելու համար: Ես, որպես մարդկության վերջին թշնամի ճանաչում եմ մահը: Հայտնության գիրքը ամբողջությամբ այդ պայքարի նկարագրությունն է:


Այդ բոլոր հարցերը ծագում են հասարակության պատճառով: Այսինքն եթե չլիներ «գերբնական ուժեր», «կյանքի նպատակ» հասկացությունները մենք այդ մասին ծնվելուց հետո չէինք մտածի: եթե երեխան երբևէ չլսի աստված հասկացության մասին երբեք դա նրա մտքով էլ չի անցնի: 
Իսկապես կրոնը օգնում է որոշ մարդկանց դժվար իրադարձություններում: Հեշտ է այդ դեպքում քո սեփական սխալները վերագրել ուրիշին, պատասխանատվությունից խուսափել: Եվ մահը թշնամի չէ մարդկությանը: դա բնության օրինաչափությունն է : Ճիշտ է ատ դժվար է կորցնել հարազատ մարդկանց բայց առանց մահի այս մոլորակը ուղղակի չէր գոյատևի: կարծում եմ մարդու համար վատթարագույնը կլիներ ապրել հավերժ: կյանքը հիասքանչ է նրանով որ գիտես որ վերջավոր է:

----------

Skeptic (01.03.2011), VisTolog (01.03.2011)

----------


## piacere

> Տեղեկացնեմ որ քրիստոնյաները նորածին երեխային արդեն մեղավոր չեն համարում.սա թյուրիմացության արդյունք է։Այլ բան է որ նորածնի մեջ արդեն իսկ կա մեղքի սերմ.Սակայն սերմն ու ծառը կարծում եմ պետք է տարբերել իրարից։


Միևնունն է լինի սերմ թե ծառ: Այդ երեխան ինչ է արել որ իր մեջ տեսնում եք արդեն մեղքի սերմ :




> Նիցշեն ինչպես միշտ սխալվում է.քանի որ ինքը առնվազն տեղյակ չէ. որ կաին նաև առաքյալներ .Նիցշեն առնվազն տեղյակ չէ որ կա Նարեկացի ու էլի շատ շատեր։
> Ինչևե. որևե մի քրիստոնյա մարդ պարտավոր չէ. որևե մեկին հաշիվ տալ. թէ ինքն ի՞նչպիսի քրիստոնյա է .կամ կես օր է ապրել քրիստոնեավայել. թէ կես դար։


Նիցշեն չէր սխալվում: եթե տեղյակ չեք նրա հայրը քահանա է եղել և նա շատ լավ տեղեկացված է եղել աստվախաշնչից: Նույն այդ առաքյալները չէին որ Քրիստոսի կենդանության օրոք արդեն նրան մատնեցին: ինչն էր այդտեղ քրիստոնավայել: կասեք դա ի վերուստ որոշված էր: կրկին եմ ասում դա ասում են երբ ցանկանում եմ սեփական սխալները վերագրել ուրիշին: 
հարցը նրանում է թե դուք որ քրիստոնյա եք կոչվում և ընդունում եք աստծուն որպես ձեր տիրոջ (ևս մեկ ստրկական մտածելակերպի մնացուկ)   արդյոք ապրում եք նրա պատվիրաններով և արդյոք իրավունք ունեք դատել ուրիշներին   ըստ նույն չափանիշների:

----------


## Նետ

> Միևնունն է լինի սերմ թե ծառ:


երբ որ մի օր հանկարծ քեզ հաջողվի բարդու սերմի վրայից ցած ընկնել ու  լուրջ վնասվել.կամ կտեսնես մի ծիրանի կուտ որտեղ արագիլը բույն է հյուսել ու ձագեր հանել. նոր  կարող ես ասեր որ  սերմն ու ծառը միևնույնն են։Հիմա դեռ մի ասա էդպես։


> Այդ երեխան ինչ է արել որ իր մեջ տեսնում եք արդեն մեղքի սերմ :


Իսկ դու որտեղի՞ց ես իմանում որ նորածինը մի երկու տարուց խոսելու է։




> Նիցշեն չէր սխալվում: եթե տեղյակ չեք նրա հայրը քահանա է եղել և նա շատ լավ տեղեկացված է եղել աստվախաշնչից: Նույն այդ առաքյալները չէին որ Քրիստոսի կենդանության օրոք արդեն նրան մատնեցին: ինչն էր այդտեղ քրիստոնավայել: կասեք դա ի վերուստ որոշված էր: կրկին եմ ասում դա ասում են երբ ցանկանում եմ սեփական սխալները վերագրել ուրիշին: 
> հարցը նրանում է թե դուք որ քրիստոնյա եք կոչվում և ընդունում եք աստծուն որպես ձեր տիրոջ (ևս մեկ ստրկական մտածելակերպի մնացուկ)   արդյոք ապրում եք նրա պատվիրաններով և արդյոք իրավունք ունեք դատել ուրիշներին   ըստ նույն չափանիշների:


լսիր՝ քեզ որևե մի քրիստոնյա երբևե ասել է որ դու լավ աթեիստ չես. կամ ինչպես պիտի պահի իրեն ճիշտ աթեիստը։
 Ինձ հետաքրքիր է դու ինչու չես մտնում ֆիզիկոսների կամ քիմիկոսների կայքեր ու  փորձում նրանց  քննադատել կամ սխալ հանել։
*իսկ եթե իրո՞ք ուզում ես ստանալ հարցերիդ պատասխանը*. կամ դրանք քեզ համար կարևոր են. ապա  փոխիր հարցակողական  ոճդ  *ու հարցրու ոչ թէ կշտամբելու այլ իմանալու համար.*

----------

Moonwalker (01.03.2011)

----------


## piacere

Բառերս կոնտեքստից մի հանիր թե չէ լրիվ ուրիշ իմաստ են ստանում: ծառի ու սերմի տարբերությունը բորոլորին էլ հասկանալի է:  հարցն այն է թե ինչ տարբերություն թե ինչքան մեղք եք տեսնում երեխայի մեջ:




> լսիր՝ քեզ որևե մի քրիստոնյա երբևե ասել է որ դու լավ աթեիստ չես. կամ ինչպես պիտի պահի իրեն ճիշտ աթեիստը։


Այդ քրիստնոյաներն են և ոչ թե աթեիստները, որ *պետք  է* ապրեն (այլ հարց թե ապրում են թե ոչ) ինչ-որ գրքի թելադրանքով: 




> Ինձ հետաքրքիր է դու ինչու չես մտնում ֆիզիկոսների կամ քիմիկոսների կայքեր ու փորձում նրանց քննադատել կամ սխալ հանել։


Այստեղ ինչ կապ կար ֆիզիկոսների ու քիմիկոսների հետ: տվյալ դեպքում մենք քննարկում ենք *աթեիզմը*




> իսկ եթե իրո՞ք ուզում ես ստանալ հարցերիդ պատասխանը. կամ դրանք քեզ համար կարևոր են. ապա փոխիր հարցակողական ոճդ ու հարցրու ոչ թէ կշտամբելու այլ իմանալու համար.


Իմ նախնական հարցը *հռետորական* էր: 
Իմ ոճը հարձակվողական չէ ես արտահայտում եմ իմ մտքերը: այդ դուք քրիստոնյաներդ եք միանգամից բորբոքվում երբ քննադատում են ձեր կրոնը:

----------


## lampone

> Իմ ոճը հարձակվողական չէ ես արտահայտում եմ իմ մտքերը: այդ դուք քրիստոնյաներդ եք միանգամից բորբոքվում երբ քննադատում են ձեր կրոնը:



Միայն քրիստոնյաները չեն, որ բորբոքվւմ են. ցանկացած կրոնին պատկանող անձ զայրանում է, երբ քննադատում են իր կրոնը:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է այն հարցին, որ նորածնի մեջ կա մեղքի ''սերմ'', ապա դա չարի ''սերմն է'', որը կա ամեն մարդու մեջ, և մարդուց է կախված`ինչ աստիճանով այն կդրսևորվի կյանքի ընթացքում:

----------


## Նետ

> Բառերս կոնտեքստից մի հանիր թե չէ լրիվ ուրիշ իմաստ են ստանում:


Ամեն ինչ շատ ճիշտ է արված ու տեղին։




> Այդ քրիստնոյաներն են և ոչ թե աթեիստները, որ *պետք  է* ապրեն (այլ հարց թե ապրում են թե ոչ) ինչ-որ գրքի թելադրանքով:


Հա բայց քեզ ո՞վ ա  դատավոր կամ վերակացու կարգել քրիստոնյաների գլխին։



> Այստեղ ինչ կապ կար ֆիզիկոսների ու քիմիկոսների հետ:


 էն կապը կա որ մի բան քննադատելուց առաջ պիտի լավ տեղյակ լինես  թէ ինչը ինչից հետո է։


> տվյալ դեպքում մենք քննարկում ենք *աթեիզմը*


եթե ես հայերեն տառերը ճանաչում եմ.ուրեմն դու կոնկրետ քննարկում ես  քրիսիոնեությունը այլ ոչ թէ  աթեիզմը։





> Իմ նախնական հարցը *հռետորական* էր: 
> Իմ ոճը հարձակվողական չէ ես արտահայտում եմ իմ մտքերը: այդ դուք քրիստոնյաներդ եք միանգամից բորբոքվում երբ քննադատում են ձեր կրոնը:


 Ախր քննադատությունդ քննադատության նման չէ։կամ ու՞մ ես տեսել բորբոքված։

----------

Moonwalker (01.03.2011)

----------


## piacere

> Միայն քրիստոնյաները չեն, որ բորբոքվւմ են. ցանկացած կրոնին պատկանող անձ զայրանում է, երբ քննադատում են իր կրոնը:


Թերևս իրավացի ես բոլոր կրոնների ներկայացուցիչներն էլ միևնույն չափով չեն սիրում քննադատություն, բոլոր քննադատողներին էլ ամեն տեսակ պիտակ են կպցնում:

----------

Skeptic (02.03.2011), VisTolog (01.03.2011)

----------


## piacere

> Ամեն ինչ շատ ճիշտ է արված ու տեղին։


եթե ճիշտ արված լիներ այնպես չէր ստացվի թե ես տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում սերմի ու ծառի միջև:




> Հա բայց քեզ ո՞վ ա դատավոր կամ վերակացու կարգել քրիստոնյաների գլխին։


Ես ոչ մի հավակնություն էլ չունեմ դատավոր լինել: Հարցն այն է դուք քրիստոնյաներդ կամ այլ կրոնի ներկայացուցիչներ հայտատարում եք պետք է ապրել ըստ այս կամ այն պատվիրանի կամ օրենքի, դուք ինքներդ ապրում եք այդ նույն պատվիրաններով ու օրենքներով:




> էն կապը կա որ մի բան քննադատելուց առաջ պիտի լավ տեղյակ լինես թէ ինչը ինչից հետո է։


Ես բավականաչափ տեղյակ եմ քրիստոնեությունից ի տարբերություն իրենց քրիստոնյա համարող շատ անձանց: 





> եթե ես հայերեն տառերը ճանաչում եմ.ուրեմն դու կոնկրետ քննարկում ես քրիսիոնեությունը այլ ոչ թէ աթեիզմը։


Իսկ ես որ լավ ճանաչում եմ հայերեն տառերը կարդում եմ թեմայի վերնագիրը *Աթեիզմ* 
հիմնականում Աթեիզմն ենք քննարկում պարզապես քրիստոնյաներդ միշտ առարկում եք այս կամ այն հարցի շուրջ և հաճախ մեր բուն թեմայից շեղվում ենք:




> Ախր քննադատությունդ քննադատության նման չէ։կամ ու՞մ ես տեսել բորբոքվա


հարցն էլ այն է որ բոլոր հավատացյալներն էլ չեն սիրում քննադատություն իրենց կրոնի հանդեպ և ամեն կերպ փորձում են արդարացնել այն:

----------


## Նետ

> եթե ճիշտ արված լիներ այնպես չէր ստացվի թե ես տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում սերմի ու ծառի միջև:


RealRammstein այս նախադասությունը դու քո կամքով  ու հավանությամբ չե՞ս գրել։ *Միևնունն է լինի սերմ թե ծառ:*
 Նախադասության վերջում վերջակետ ես դրել.ավարտել ես միտքդ.հաջորդ նախադասությունդ արդեն այլ բան է ասում ու իր նախորդի հետ  չի զուգակցվում։


> դուք ինքներդ ապրում եք այդ նույն պատվիրաններով ու օրենքներով:


Դու երբևե հանդիպե՞լ ես մի մարդու որ ինքն անձամբ ծխող է. բայց ուրիշին ասում է ՝  ծխելը լավ բան չէ։(Թեպետ այս օրինակս որոշակի վերապահումով եմ անում)




> Ես բավականաչափ տեղյակ եմ քրիստոնեությունից ի տարբերություն իրենց քրիստոնյա համարող շատ անձանց:


ՔՈ գրածներից ես դա չէի ասի։



> Իսկ ես որ լավ ճանաչում եմ հայերեն տառերը կարդում եմ թեմայի վերնագիրը *Աթեիզմ* 
> հիմնականում Աթեիզմն ենք քննարկում պարզապես քրիստոնյաներդ միշտ առարկում եք այս կամ այն հարցի շուրջ և հաճախ մեր բուն թեմայից շեղվում ենք:


RealRammstein հիմա ուշադրություն՝այս միդքդ դարձյալ դու ես արտահայտել .ու դու ես շեղվել թեմայից.
Քրիստոնյաներ ախր ինչ սպասեմ ես ձեզանից եթե անգամ նորածին դեռ լիովին անմեղ երեխային դուք համարում եք արդեն մեղավոր կարծեցյալ Ադամի կարծեցյալ մեղքի պատճառով: 
Խոսում եք բարոյական վեհ արժեքներից, վեհ գաղափարներից բայց ձեզնից մեկնումեկը փորձել ա գոնե 1 օր ապրել ոնց որ գրված ա ձեր սիրելի աստվածաշնչում: կես օր անգամ չեք ապրի: 
Ոնց որ Նիցշեն ա ասում մի հատ քրիստոնյա է եղել աշխարհում էն էլ մահացել ա խաչի վրակոնկրետ ո՞վ էր դրդել քեզ աթեիզմը քննարկելու փոքարեն քննարկեիր քրիստոնեությունը։




> *հարցն էլ այն է* որ բոլոր հավատացյալներն էլ չեն սիրում քննադատություն իրենց կրոնի հանդեպ և ամեն կերպ փորձում են արդարացնել այն:


իսկ ու՞ր է այստեղ հարցը։կամ ի՞նչ մի տարորինակ բան ես տեսնում ասածիդ մեջ։Դե ասենք ինչի՞ չես գրում որ բոլոր աթեիստներն էլ չեն սիրում որ  իրենց *կրոնը* քննադատում են։

----------

Moonwalker (02.03.2011), Shah (02.03.2011)

----------


## luys747

> Այդ բոլոր հարցերը ծագում են հասարակության պատճառով: Այսինքն եթե չլիներ «գերբնական ուժեր», «կյանքի նպատակ» հասկացությունները մենք այդ մասին ծնվելուց հետո չէինք մտածի: եթե երեխան երբևէ չլսի աստված հասկացության մասին երբեք դա նրա մտքով էլ չի անցնի: 
> Իսկապես կրոնը օգնում է որոշ մարդկանց դժվար իրադարձություններում: Հեշտ է այդ դեպքում քո սեփական սխալները վերագրել ուրիշին, պատասխանատվությունից խուսափել: Եվ մահը թշնամի չէ մարդկությանը: դա բնության օրինաչափությունն է : Ճիշտ է ատ դժվար է կորցնել հարազատ մարդկանց բայց առանց մահի այս մոլորակը ուղղակի չէր գոյատևի: կարծում եմ մարդու համար վատթարագույնը կլիներ ապրել հավերժ: կյանքը հիասքանչ է նրանով որ գիտես որ վերջավոր է:


 Ինչպես երեվում է, աթեիստները ընտրում են մարդկանց հուզող հարցերին փիլիսոփաների առաջարկած պատասխանը: Ինչեվէ, ավելի լավ է, քան կուռքերին հավատալը: Բայց իմացիր, եթե ականջներդ ցանկանաս բացել ճշմարտության համար, կարող էս լսել եվ համաձայնվել Աստծո հետ: Չնայած Ադամն ու Եվան լսելով Աստծո թշնամուն, շատ ստոր քայլ արեցին, ամեն մարդ պատժվում է *իր* արարքի համար: Իսկ որ մահը մարդկության թշնամին է, դա ասում է Կյանքը:  Ուղղակի պետք է ճանաչել Նրան, որպեսզի տեսնել տարբերությունը: Հենց այդ Կյանքի համար է, որ Հիսուսը ասում է՝ փնտրիր եվ կտրվի:

----------


## Skeptic

> Դե ասենք ինչի՞ չես գրում որ բոլոր աթեիստներն էլ չեն սիրում որ  իրենց *կրոնը* քննադատում են։


Նետ, աթեիզմը կրոն չի, այլ դրա հերքումը:

----------

piacere (02.03.2011), Մարկուս (12.05.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Նետ, աթեիզմը կրոն չի, այլ դրա հերքումը:


Նետը մեղավոր չի. ուղղակի ակումբի աթեիստների ջերմեռանդությունն է նման տպավորություն ստեղծում:

----------


## Skeptic

> Նետը մեղավոր չի. ուղղակի ակումբի աթեիստների ջերմեռանդությունն է նման տպավորություն ստեղծում:


Երևի խոսքը militant atheism-ի մասին ա:  :Xeloq: 
Խոստովանեմ՝ վերջերս ավելի քիչ եմ հակված դրան, բայց էդ երևույթը ոչ մի կերպ «սխալ», անօգուտ կամ, առավել ևս, վտանգավոր չեմ համարում:

----------

piacere (02.03.2011)

----------


## piacere

> Նախադասության վերջում վերջակետ ես դրել.ավարտել ես միտքդ.հաջորդ նախադասությունդ արդեն այլ բան է ասում ու իր նախորդի հետ  չի զուգակցվում։


Ես նկատի եմ ունեցեմ տարբերությունը մեծ չէ թե ինչքան եք մեղք տեսնում: Իմ նախադասությունը զեղչված է քանի որ ամեն անգամ հարկ չկա նույն նախադասությունները կրկնել երբ արդեն պարզ է թե խոսքն ինչի մասին է: դա շատ տարածված երևույթ է լեզվի մեջ: կարող ես ինքդ ստուգել լեզվաբանության մեջ:





> Դու երբևե հանդիպե՞լ ես մի մարդու որ ինքն անձամբ ծխող է. բայց ուրիշին ասում է ՝ ծխելը լավ բան չէ։(Թեպետ այս օրինակս որոշակի վերապահումով եմ անում)։


ես կասեի շատ վերապահումով:  ծխողների մեծամասնությունը ընդունում է որ ծխելը լավ սովորույթ չէ ու խորհուրդ չեն տալիս ծխել: 





> ՔՈ գրածներից ես դա չէի ասի։


Իսկ գնա հարցրու իրեն քրիստոնյա համարող անձանց թե տեղյակ են այն ամենից ինչի մասին խոսում ենք: համողված եմ մի ստվար զանգվածո ուղղակի տեղյակ չէ թեկուզ իրենց քրիստոնյա են համարում:




> կոնկրետ ո՞վ էր դրդել քեզ աթեիզմը քննարկելու փոքարեն քննարկեիր քրիստոնեությունը։


Ես դա գրել քանի որ մի շարք քրիստոնյաներ այստեղ շատ ակտիվորեն փորձում են այնպես ներկայացնել որ քրիստոնեությունը իդեալական կրող է և աթեիստները մեծ մեղք են անում որ այդ կրոնին չեն հարում: 




> իսկ ու՞ր է այստեղ հարցը։կամ ի՞նչ մի տարորինակ բան ես տեսնում ասածիդ մեջ։Դե ասենք ինչի՞ չես գրում որ բոլոր աթեիստներն էլ չեն սիրում որ իրենց կրոնը քննադատում են։


*հարցն էլ այն է* սա ընդամենը արտահայտություն է անպայման չէ որ կոնկրետ հարց լինի: պետք չէ ամեն ինչ ուղղակիորեն հասկանալ:
Աթեիզմը կրոնը չէ բազմիցս ասվել է այդ մասին:

----------

VisTolog (02.03.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

> Երևի խոսքը militant atheism-ի մասին ա: 
> Խոստովանեմ՝ վերջերս ավելի քիչ եմ հակված դրան, բայց էդ երևույթը ոչ մի կերպ «սխալ», անօգուտ կամ, առավել ևս, վտանգավոր չեմ համարում:


 Ճիշտն ասած խորապես չեմ ուսումնասիրել, թե ինչ աղանդների կամ սեկտաների է բաժանվում աթեիզմը, և մասնավորապես՝ անգլերեն ինչպես են կոչվում դրանք, որովհետև անտարբեր եմ երևույթի նկատմամբ... Ինչևէ, անհանդուրժողականություն տանել չեմ կարողանում:

----------


## piacere

> Ինչպես երեվում է, աթեիստները ընտրում են մարդկանց հուզող հարցերին փիլիսոփաների առաջարկած պատասխանը: Ինչեվէ, ավելի լավ է, քան կուռքերին հավատալը: Բայց իմացիր, եթե ականջներդ ցանկանաս բացել ճշմարտության համար, կարող էս լսել եվ համաձայնվել Աստծո հետ: Չնայած Ադամն ու Եվան լսելով Աստծո թշնամուն, շատ ստոր քայլ արեցին, ամեն մարդ պատժվում է *իր* արարքի համար: Իսկ որ մահը մարդկության թշնամին է, դա ասում է Կյանքը:  Ուղղակի պետք է ճանաչել Նրան, որպեսզի տեսնել տարբերությունը: Հենց այդ Կյանքի համար է, որ Հիսուսը ասում է՝ փնտրիր եվ կտրվի:


ի՞նչ եք առաջարկում որ մարդիկ չմահանային: մարդն ընդամենը բանական *կենդան*ի  է և բոլոր կենդանիների պես ենթարկվում է բնության օրենքներին:

----------

Skeptic (02.03.2011), Աթեիստ (03.03.2011)

----------


## piacere

> Ճիշտն ասած խորապես չեմ ուսումնասիրել, թե ինչ աղանդների կամ սեկտաների է բաժանվում աթեիզմը, և մասնավորապես՝ անգլերեն ինչպես են կոչվում դրանք, որովհետև անտարբեր եմ երևույթի նկատմամբ... Ինչևէ, անհանդուրժողականություն տանել չեմ կարողանում:


աթեիզմը կրոն չէ որ մի հատ էլ աղանդների կամ սեկտաների բաժանվի: այստեղ անհանդուրժողակություն չկա աթեիստների կողմից: կարծում եմ նույնիսկ ծիծաղելի է խոսել անհանդուրժողականության մասին: ապրում ենք մի հասարակությունում որտեղ քո կամքից անկախ հանդիպում ես քրիստոնյա մարդկանց: եթե անհանդուրժողական լինեիր ուղղակի չէին կարող ապրել այստեղ:

----------


## Skeptic

> Ճիշտն ասած խորապես չեմ ուսումնասիրել, թե ինչ աղանդների կամ սեկտաների է բաժանվում աթեիզմը...


 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 




> որովհետև անտարբեր եմ երևույթի նկատմամբ... Ինչևէ, անհանդուրժողականություն տանել չեմ կարողանում:


Շին, անհանդուրժողականություն ասելով տարբեր բաներ կարելի ա հասկանալ. ասենք՝ էն, որ նորվեգացի սատանիստ-բլեքմետալիստները եկեղեցիներ են վառում, որ «իրանց նախնիներին բռնի ուժով պարտադրած սեմիտական կրոնը ոչնչանա», ոչ մի նորմալ մարդ չի ընդունի, լինի դա աթեիստ, թե հավատացյալ քրիստոնյա: Բայց, ասենք, կրեացիոնիզմը ու դրա քարոզման փորձերը ես համարում եմ, մեղմ ասած, անասունություն, քանի որ դա բացահայտ ստի, փաստերի ժխտման կլասիկ օրինակ ա: Պետական կառույցներում կրոնի մասնակցության մասին վերաբերմունքս նույնպես խիստ անհանդուրժողական ա: Նույնը՝ ոչ պետական մակարդակով սեփական տեսակետը /իմա՝ «ճիշտը»/ այլոց թելադրելու նպատակով խղճուկ թպրտոցիների վերաբերյալ:

Օրինակ.

----------

kyahi (02.03.2011), piacere (02.03.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

> Բայց, ասենք, կրեացիոնիզմը ու դրա քարոզման փորձերը ես համարում եմ, մեղմ ասած, անասունություն, քանի որ դա բացահայտ ստի, փաստերի ժխտման կլասիկ օրինակ ա:


Հասկացանք, եղբայր, հասկացանք, գրանցմանդ օրվանից ի վեր «Կրոն» բաժնի ամենատարբեր թեմաներում համարյա ամեն օր նույն բանը տարբեր կերպ, տարբեր ձևակերպումներով, տարբեր ակնարկներով, տարբեր արտահայտություններով, նորովի վերաիմաստավորելով ասում ես ու ասում: Հասկացանք, վայ...

----------


## Skeptic

> ի՞նչ եք առաջարկում որ մարդիկ չմահանային: մարդն ընդամենը բանական *կենդան*ի  է և բոլոր կենդանիների պես ենթարկվում է բնության օրենքներին:


Ցավն էն ա, որ մարդկանց ճնշող մեծամասնությունը իրանց սպիտակ ու փափկամազ մտքերի ու ցանկությունների հիման վրա «օբյեկտիվ իրականություն» են կառուցում:  :Dntknw:

----------

kyahi (02.03.2011), piacere (02.03.2011), Quyr Qery (10.03.2011), VisTolog (02.03.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> Հասկացանք, եղբայր, հասկացանք, գրանցմանդ օրվանից ի վեր «Կրոն» բաժնի ամենատարբեր թեմաներում համարյա ամեն օր նույն բանը տարբեր կերպ, տարբեր ձևակերպումներով, տարբեր ակնարկներով, տարբեր արտահայտություններով, նորովի վերաիմաստավորելով ասում ես ու ասում: Հասկացանք, վայ...


Ասել եմ, ասում եմ ու ասելու եմ. եթե կենսաբանության դասատուդ դասաժամի առաջին կեսը տրամադրում ա դասը բացատրելուն, մյուս կեսը՝ հենց նոր բացատրածը սխալ հանելուն, դրա մասին պետք ա բարձրաձայնվի:

Համ էլ, սա պրիվատ խոսակցություն չի, ու, ոնց տեսնում ես, նոր անդամներ են հայտնվել թեմայում:

----------

kyahi (02.03.2011), piacere (02.03.2011), VisTolog (02.03.2011)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ասել եմ, ասում եմ ու ասելու եմ. եթե կենսաբանության դասատուդ դասաժամի առաջին կեսը տրամադրում ա դասը բացատրելուն, մյուս կեսը՝ հենց նոր բացատրածը սխալ հանելուն, դրա մասին պետք ա բարձրաձայնվի:
> 
> Համ էլ, սա պրիվատ խոսակցություն չի, ու, ոնց տեսնում ես, նոր անդամներ են հայտնվել թեմայում:


Նորերի համար կրկնում ես, հա՞, որ միանգամից քեզ տեղը բերեն :Jpit:  Գարդմանյան, եթե ֆորումի մասնակիցները կեղեքվելիս լինեին խավարի ու սնահավատության ճիրաններում, այս քարոզչության իմաստը կհասկանայի, ոգևորությունդ կհասկանայի, նույնիսկ կմտածեի, որ մեծ գործ ես անում՝ նույնիսկ հետդ համաձայն չլինելով, բայց հիմա, ներիր, եղբայր, կարծում եմ, որ զբաղված ես ոչնչով...

----------


## Skeptic

> Նորերի համար կրկնում ես, հա՞, որ միանգամից քեզ տեղը բերեն


«Տեղը բերելու» խնդիր չեմ տեսնում. ուղղակի *ա*-ը անվանում եմ համանուն տերմինով:  :Pardon: 




> Գարդմանյան, եթե ֆորումի մասնակիցները կեղեքվելիս լինեին խավարի ու սնահավատության ճիրաններում, այս քարոզչության իմաստը կհասկանայի, ոգևորությունդ կհասկանայի, նույնիսկ կմտածեի, որ մեծ գործ ես անում՝ նույնիսկ հետդ համաձայն չլինելով, բայց հիմա, ներիր, եղբայր, կարծում եմ, որ զբաղված ես ոչնչով...


Շին, ես պարզապես «անհանդուրժողականության» տարատեսակներ էի թվում:  :Dntknw: 

Ես անձամբ շատերին եմ ճանաչում, ովքեր իսկապես կեղեքվում են, ուղղակի իրանց մեծ մասը ինտերնետից օգտվել չգիտի:  :Pardon:

----------

piacere (02.03.2011)

----------


## Նետ

> Նետ, աթեիզմը կրոն չի, այլ դրա հերքումը:


Կրոն ա՝ կրոն։եթե մի բան վերածվում է քարոզչության ու ինչպես շատ ճիշտ բնորոշել է Շինարարը ՝ ջերմեռանդության.ապա  դա կրոն ա։
Ուղղակի մարդկանց մի մասը հավատում է Աստծուն.մի մասը  ուղղակի անտարբեր է (սրանց կարելի է համարել ոչ կրոնավոր) իսկ մյուս մասը հավատում է *չ՛*աստծուն։
Չ՛աստվածապաշտները նույնպես երկրպագություն են անում իրենց չաստծուն և պաշտամունք են մատուցում  նրան՝Քանդում են եկեղեցիներ.աքսորում ու դատում են Աստվածապաշտներին...և այլն։

----------

Gayl (02.03.2011), Շինարար (02.03.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> Կրոն ա՝ կրոն։եթե մի բան վերածվում է քարոզչության ու ինչպես շատ ճիշտ բնորոշել է Շինարարը ՝ ջերմեռանդության.ապա  դա կրոն ա։
> Ուղղակի մարդկանց մի մասը հավատում է Աստծուն.մի մասը  ուղղակի անտարբեր է (սրանց կարելի է համարել ոչ կրոնավոր) իսկ մյուս մասը հավատում է *չ՛*աստծուն։
> Չ՛աստվածապաշտները նույնպես երկրպագություն են անում իրենց չաստծուն և պաշտամունք են մատուցում  նրան՝Քանդում են եկեղեցիներ.աքսորում ու դատում են Աստվածապաշտներին...և այլն։


Նետ ջան, էդ կարգի անհանդուրժողականությունը զուտ մարդկային տեսանկյունից, անկախ աշխարհայացքային պատկանելությունից, դատապարտելի ա: Ասենք՝ սովետական աթեիզմը իմ համար ընդունելի չի, քանի որ այլակարծության հետապնդում ա:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Քրիստոնյաներ ախր ինչ սպասեմ ես ձեզանից եթե անգամ նորածին դեռ լիովին անմեղ երեխային դուք համարում եք արդեն մեղավոր կարծեցյալ Ադամի կարծեցյալ մեղքի պատճառով: 
> Խոսում եք բարոյական վեհ արժեքներից, վեհ գաղափարներից բայց ձեզնից մեկնումեկը փորձել ա գոնե 1 օր ապրել ոնց որ գրված ա ձեր սիրելի աստվածաշնչում: կես օր անգամ չեք ապրի: 
> Ոնց որ Նիցշեն ա ասում մի հատ քրիստոնյա է եղել աշխարհում էն էլ մահացել ա խաչի վրա


Կարծում եմ բոլորին էլ հայտնի է իմ սկզբունքային դիրքորոշումն այս հարցում: Բայց անկեղծ ասած նմանատիպ բանավեճերը սկսել են զզվացնել:  :Wacko:  Ախր, բոլորդ էլ գիտակից մարդիկ եք: Մեջը գոնե կոնկրետ քննարկելիք լիներ ասեինք հա: Մի կողմը «դա խազ» պնդում է, որ քրիստոնյաները անիմաստ բանի են հավատում, մյուս կողմը ոչ պակաս հաստատակամորեն պնդում է, որ չհավատալը...ուֆֆ՜:
Հլը ճիշտն ու սխալը մի կողմ: *RealRammstein*, քեզ եմ ասում, որովհետև դու սկսեցիր մեջբերածս գրառմամբ: Ի՞նչի ես ուզում հասնել, ուզում ես քրիստոնյաներին ապացուցել, որ նրանց հայացքները սխալ են, ապրելակերպը անպատշաճ: Չեմ ուզում կենտրոնանալ վերջին մտքիդ մեղմ ասած ոչ ճշգրիտ լինելու վրա, ուղղակի մի հարց ինչո՞ւ ես կարծում, որ դու կարող ես հիմնովին հերքել մի բան, որին մի 2 միլիարդ մարդ է հավատում:
Ֆանատիկ ու քարոզչական աթեիզմն էլ ոչնչով հետ չի մնում կրոնից: Ամեն մարդ իր կարծիքն ունի ու թող որևէ մեկը իրեն մյուսի հավատքից բարձր չդասի: Կյանքում շատ ավելի կարևոր բաներ կան: :Smile: 
Հանգիստ ապրեք էլի:  :Jpit:

----------

Շինարար (02.03.2011)

----------


## piacere

> Կրոն ա՝ կրոն։եթե մի բան վերածվում է քարոզչության ու ինչպես շատ ճիշտ բնորոշել է Շինարարը ՝ ջերմեռանդության.ապա  դա կրոն ա։
> Ուղղակի մարդկանց մի մասը հավատում է Աստծուն.մի մասը  ուղղակի անտարբեր է (սրանց կարելի է համարել ոչ կրոնավոր) իսկ մյուս մասը հավատում է *չ՛*աստծուն։
> Չ՛աստվածապաշտները նույնպես երկրպագություն են անում իրենց չաստծուն և պաշտամունք են մատուցում  նրան՝Քանդում են եկեղեցիներ.աքսորում ու դատում են Աստվածապաշտներին...և այլն։


ֆաշիզմն էլ էր քարոզչություն անում, ու ահավոր մեծ ջերմեռանդությամբ: կարող ա ասես ֆաշիզմը կրոն ա:  

Ախր պիտի ընդունես որ կա աստված որ մի հատ էլ հավատաս չաստծուն:
Իրոք այն ինչ անում էին սովետական տարիներին ահավոր երևույթ ա եղել: դա ոչ մի հումանիստ մարդու համար էլ ընդունելի չէ: 
Բայց մի մոռացեք որ նույն վայրագությունները ու շատ ավելի ահավոր արել ա քրիստոնեությունը: ամենավառ օրինակը թող լինի մեր սեփական պատմությունը ոնց բռնի մարդկանց քրիստոնյա դարձրին:

----------

Skeptic (03.03.2011), VisTolog (02.03.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> ֆաշիզմն էլ էր քարոզչություն անում, ու ահավոր մեծ ջերմեռանդությամբ: կարող ա ասես ֆաշիզմը կրոն ա:  
> 
> *Ախր պիտի ընդունես որ կա աստված որ մի հատ էլ հավատաս չաստծուն (որն ընդհանրապես երբևէ ստեղծված ամենաանիմաստ բառերինց ա):*
> Իրոք այն ինչ անում էին սովետական տարիներին ահավոր երևույթ ա եղել: դա ոչ մի հումանիստ մարդու համար էլ ընդունելի չէ: 
> Բայց մի մոռացեք որ նույն վայրագությունները ու շատ ավելի ահավոր արել ա քրիստոնեությունը: ամենավառ օրինակը թող լինի մեր սեփական պատմությունը ոնց բռնի մարդկանց քրիստոնյա դարձրին:


Հասկանում ու չեմ կիսում հոգուդ խռովքը: Մեջբերման մեջ ընդգծածս նախադասությունդ օրինակ վիրավորում է իմ զգացմունքները: Բայց էդ էլ հեչ: Կարճ հարց (ակնկալում եմ նույնքան լակոնիկ պատասխան). *ի՞նչ նպատակ ես հետապնդում սույն թեմայում գրառումներ կատարելիս, նպատակդ ո՞րն է, ո՞ւմ ի՞նչ ունես ապացուցելու:* Շնորհակալ կլինեմ պատասխանի համար: :Smile:

----------


## piacere

> *RealRammstein*, քեզ եմ ասում, որովհետև դու սկսեցիր մեջբերածս գրառմամբ: Ի՞նչի ես ուզում հասնել, ուզում ես քրիստոնյաներին ապացուցել, որ նրանց հայացքները սխալ են, ապրելակերպը անպատշաճ:


ՀԻմա որ ասեմ սխալ եք ինձ անհանդուրժողական կանվանեք: ես ուղղակի գրել եմ քանի որ անհամապատասխանություն եմ տեսնում ձեր ասածի ու արածի մեջ: լրիվ տարբեր են:
իսկ իմ բուն նպատակը նա է,որ հերիք ամեն օր ամեն տեղ հատկապես կրթական հաստատություններում, հեռուստատեսությունում միայն ձեր կարծիքը ներկայացնեք: կրոնի ազատություն ա բայց ամենուրեք ստիպում եք ձեր կարծիքը ու դրանից էն կողմ բան չեք տեսնում: 




> Չեմ ուզում կենտրոնանալ վերջին մտքիդ մեղմ ասած ոչ ճշգրիտ լինելու վրա::


վերջին միտք ասելով որը նկատի ունես եթե Նիցշեի խոսքերը տվյալ դեպքում սխալ հասցեատեր ես գտել մեղադրելու համար (չնայած ես մեղադրելու ոչինչ չչեմ տեսնում)

----------


## piacere

> Հասկանում ու չեմ կիսում հոգուդ խռովքը: Մեջբերման մեջ ընդգծածս նախադասությունդ օրինակ վիրավորում է իմ զգացմունքները: Բայց էդ էլ հեչ: Կարճ հարց (ակնկալում եմ նույնքան լակոնիկ պատասխան). *ի՞նչ նպատակ ես հետապնդում սույն թեմայում գրառումներ կատարելիս, նպատակդ ո՞րն է, ո՞ւմ ի՞նչ ունես ապացուցելու:* Շնորհակալ կլինեմ պատասխանի համար:


Մենակ ձեր զգացմունքներից եք խոսում: իսկ մի անգամ մտածել եք թե ինչ են աթեիստները զգում երբ ամեն անգամ քեզ պարտադրում են կարծիքն այն մասին որ աստված գոյություն ունի, երբ նշում եք քրիստոսի հետ կապված հազար ու մի տոն: դպրոցում կամ համալսարանումպարտադրում են գրել աստվածաշնչի հետ կապված շարադրություններ: միշտ դուք եք բողոքում որ վիրավորում են ձեր կրոնական զգացմունքները էն էլ մի երկրում որտեղ ամենուր կրոնի ես հանդիպում: 

Ես ոչ մեկի ապացուցելու ոչինչ չունեմ: ուղղակի ցանկանում եմ որ դադարեք ամենուրեք պարտադրել ձեր կրոնական հավատալիքները:

----------

Skeptic (03.03.2011), VisTolog (02.03.2011)

----------


## piacere

> Ցավն էն ա, որ մարդկանց ճնշող մեծամասնությունը իրանց սպիտակ ու փափկամազ մտքերի ու ցանկությունների հիման վրա «օբյեկտիվ իրականություն» են կառուցում:


Իրոք որ կյանքը ներկայացնում են ըստ իրենց իդեալական պատկերացումերի: ախր ինչ վատ բան կա ընդունելու որ մենք կենդանի ենք, որ մի օր մահանալու ենք: որ չընդունեցին ու մահը իրենց թշնամին դարձրին կարող է չեն մահանալու ու հավերժ ապրելու են:
որ իրականությունն ընդունեն այնպես ինչպես իրականում կա շատ ավելի հեշտ ու հանգիստ կապրեն այդ իրականության մեջ:

----------


## Նետ

> Ես ոչ մեկի ապացուցելու ոչինչ չունեմ: ուղղակի ցանկանում եմ որ դադարեք ամենուրեք պարտադրել ձեր կրոնական հավատալիքները:


Ուում եմ որ կոնկրետ ցույց տաս. թէ քեզ ֆորումում ո՞վ է պարտադրել(գրառման  օրը .ժամը.և հեղինակը) եթե այս պարզ հարցին չհնչի կոնկրետ ու սպառիչ պատասխան. ապա՝  
հաշվի առնելով այն հանգամանքը. որ  դուք շատ հաճախ եք սխալներ թույլ տալիս՝ ձեր կրոնը՝աթեիզմը(որ սա կրոն է ՝քիչ ուշ կխոսենք) հայտարարվում է  սխալվողների կրոն։

----------

Moonwalker (03.03.2011)

----------


## Նետ

> ֆաշիզմն էլ էր քարոզչություն անում, ու ահավոր մեծ ջերմեռանդությամբ: կարող ա ասես ֆաշիզմը կրոն ա:


Սաստիկ մեծ տարբերություն կա։Միայն քարոզչությամբ չի սահմանափակվում։Նայծ թէ այդ քարոզչությունը դեպի ու՞ր է տանում։Ֆաշիստը կարող է ապացուցել. որ եթե գերմանացին տիրի աշխարհին. ապա  գերմանացու համար շատ ավելի լավ կլինի։
 Իսկ դու օրինակ.  չես կարող ապացուցել. որ  եթե ես չհավատամ ՝ ինձ համար ավելի լավ կլինի։

----------


## piacere

> Ուում եմ որ կոնկրետ ցույց տաս. թէ քեզ ֆորումում ո՞վ է պարտադրել(գրառման  օրը .ժամը.և հեղինակը) եթե այս պարզ հարցին չհնչի կոնկրետ ու սպառիչ պատասխան. ապա՝  
> հաշվի առնելով այն հանգամանքը. որ  դուք շատ հաճախ եք սխալներ թույլ տալիս՝ ձեր կրոնը՝աթեիզմը(որ սա կրոն է ՝քիչ ուշ կխոսենք) հայտարարվում է  սխալվողների կրոն։



Նորից եմ ասում բառերս ուղղակի մի հասկացիր: ես նկատի ունեմ ընդհանրապես եք ձեր կարծիքը թելադրում:
Ես ոչ մի տրամաբանություն չտեսա իմ՝ հարցին պատասխանելու և աթեիզմը կրոն, առավել ևս սխալվողների կրոն հայտարարելու միջև:  :Shok:

----------

Quyr Qery (10.03.2011), Skeptic (03.03.2011), VisTolog (03.03.2011)

----------


## piacere

> Սաստիկ մեծ տարբերություն կա։Միայն քարոզչությամբ չի սահմանափակվում։Նայծ թէ այդ քարոզչությունը դեպի ու՞ր է տանում։Ֆաշիստը կարող է ապացուցել. որ եթե գերմանացին տիրի աշխարհին. ապա  գերմանացու համար շատ ավելի լավ կլինի։
>  Իսկ դու օրինակ.  չես կարող ապացուցել. որ  եթե ես չհավատամ ՝ ինձ համար ավելի լավ կլինի։


քարոզչություն անելը դու ներկայացրիր ոորպես չափանիշ կրոն հասկացության համար:  ես էլ քեզ բերեցի օրինակ: կրոն հասկացությունը սահմանվում է այլ կերպ:
Եթե չհավատաս կտեսնես աշխարհը այնպիսին ինչպիսին կա, ռացիոնալ կերպ այլ ոչ թե այնպես ինչպես նկարագրված  է աստվածաշնչում, որը գրվել է 2000 տարի առաջ:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Skeptic

> ...ձեր կրոնը՝աթեիզմը(որ սա կրոն է ՝քիչ ուշ կխոսենք) հայտարարվում է  սխալվողների կրոն։


Նետ, աթեիզմը կրոն չի´  :Nea: 
Բացիր ցանկացած բացատրական բառարան, չեմ կարծում, որ էդքան բարդ ա էդ հասարակ բանը հասկանալը:  :Dntknw: 
Հիմա, դիցուք, հավատն առ Ձմեռ Պապ նշանակենք ճ-իզմ բառով. եթե ես Ձմեռ Պապին չեմ հավատում, ուրեմն ես, միևնույն ա, ճ-ի՞ստ եմ:  :Mda: 

Կամ /մի քիչ ծեծված օրինակ ա/` եթե ես սիգարետ չեմ ծխում, ուրեմն ծխում եմ սիգարետի բացակայությո՞ւնը:  :LOL: 



Մի հատ վիդեո դնեմ թեմայի շրջանակներում:




/սեքսի աթեիստ ա/  :Love:

----------

kyahi (03.03.2011), piacere (03.03.2011), VisTolog (03.03.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

> Rammstein ջան ոնց ես դու էդքան խորը քրիստնյա ու Ռամշտայնի ֆան: Ռամշտայնի երգերի մեծ մասը կրոնի, քրիստոնեության ծաղրնա 
> Իսկ Ռամշտայնի անդամները մի անգամ չի որ հայտնել են որ իրենք բոլորը աթեիստ են


1. Ես կրոնը չեմ խառնում երաժշտության հետ:
2. Էդ ո՞ր երգն ա Քրիստոնեության ծաղր:  :Blink:

----------

kyahi (03.03.2011), Moonwalker (03.03.2011), Shah (11.03.2011)

----------


## piacere

> 2. Էդ ո՞ր երգն ա Քրիստոնեության ծաղր:


asche zu asche, bestrafe mich  կամ rosenrot երգի կլիպից թեկուզ երևում ա նրանց վերաբերմունքը

----------


## Rammstein

> asche zu asche, bestrafe mich  կամ rosenrot երգի կլիպից թեկուզ երևում ա նրանց վերաբերմունքը


Երգերի տեքստի ցանկացած նման մեկնաբանություն սուբյեկտիվ ա, անձամբ ես ոչ մի ծաղր չեմ տեսնում:  :Wink: 
Իսկ որ աթեիստ են, դա ես գիտեմ:

----------


## Նետ

> Նորից եմ ասում բառերս ուղղակի մի հասկացիր:


Մի համոզված աթեիստ մեղադրում էր Աստվածաշնչին ոչ ուղղակիության  համար։  :Smile: 


> ես նկատի ունեմ ընդհանրապես եք ձեր կարծիքը թելադրում:


 Հիշեցնեմ որ աթեիստների համառ ջանքերով է որ դպրոցում  երեխաներին սովորեցնում են որ իրենք ջրիմուռներից են առաջացել։(էդ առաջանալ բառը շատ հետաքրքիր ա չէ՞։Մեկ էլ տրանսպորտի մեջ է շատ օգտագործվում այդ բառը։ Հետաքրքիր է.ջրիմուռը  տրանսպորտի մեջ է առաջացել թէ տրանսպորտից դուրս ՝ուղակի ինքն իրեն  սկսել է  առաջանալ ու մարդ դառնալ։Մեկը չի եղե՞լ որ նրան ասի. ջրիմուռ ջան առաջացեք. որ հաջորդին իջնում եք) :LOL: 


> Ես ոչ մի տրամաբանություն չտեսա իմ՝ հարցին պատասխանելու և աթեիզմը կրոն, առավել ևս սխալվողների կրոն հայտարարելու միջև:


RealRammstein ջան ցավում եմ. որ տրամաբանություն չտեսար։Ամեն դեպքում՝ հաշվե՞նք որ հարցս մնաց անպատասխան.այսինքն դու ուղղակի ասում ես որ  քեզ պարտադրում են քրիստոնեություն.բայց ուղղակի չհասկանա՞նք ասածդ ։Հիմա որ ասում ես աթեիզմը կրոն չի.հասկանա՞նք որ ուղղակի չես ասում ու ընդունե՞նք նրան որպես կրոն։
Ամեն դեպքում. ՙԱթեիզմ՚ թեման շատ ճշգրտորեն բացվել է  ՙԿրոն՚ բաժնում.այլ ոչ կիրառական գիտություններում. և  դուք  ոչ մեկդ չեք առարկել։

----------


## Skeptic

> Հիշեցնեմ որ աթեիստների համառ ջանքերով է որ դպրոցում  երեխաներին սովորեցնում են որ իրենք ջրիմուռներից են առաջացել։


Սուտ ա: Գիտնական լինելու համար պարտադիր չի աթեիստ լինել: Համ էլ` ջրիմուռներից չեն առաջացել, ուսումնասիրիր էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը: 




> Ամեն դեպքում. ՙԱթեիզմ՚ թեման շատ ճշգրտորեն բացվել է  ՙԿրոն՚ բաժնում.այլ ոչ կիրառական գիտություններում. և  դուք  ոչ մեկդ չեք առարկել։


Կրոնի մերժումն առնչվում ա առաջին հերթին կրոնի հետ, էդքան բան:  :Pardon:

----------

Mephistopheles (03.03.2011), piacere (03.03.2011), VisTolog (03.03.2011), Նետ (03.03.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ...............................RealRammstein *ջան ցավում եմ. որ տրամաբանություն չտեսար։*Ամեն դեպքում՝ հաշվե՞նք որ հարցս մնաց անպատասխան.այսինքն դու ուղղակի ասում ես որ  քեզ պարտադրում են քրիստոնեություն.բայց ուղղակի չհասկանա՞նք ասածդ ։Հիմա որ ասում ես աթեիզմը կրոն չի.հասկանա՞նք որ ուղղակի չես ասում ու ընդունե՞նք նրան որպես կրոն։
> Ամեն դեպքում. ՙԱթեիզմ՚ թեման շատ ճշգրտորեն բացվել է  ՙԿրոն՚ բաժնում.այլ ոչ կիրառական գիտություններում. և  դուք  ոչ մեկդ չեք առարկել։


Նետ ջան, մի ցավա, բնական ա որ քո ասածների մեջ տրամաբանություն պետք ա չլինի, որովհետև կրոնը հիմնված ա զուտ հավատքի վրա, հավատքը ապացույց չի պահանջում, այն գոյանում ա ապացույցի բացակայության դեպքում… իսկ այնտեղ որտեղ չկա ապացույց, չկա նաև բացատրություն, որից էլ բխում է որ չկա տրամաբանություն… Իսկ աթեիզմը կրոն չի, այն քեզնից անվերապահ հավատք չի պահանջում…

----------

piacere (03.03.2011), Quyr Qery (10.03.2011), Skeptic (03.03.2011), VisTolog (03.03.2011)

----------


## Նետ

> Սուտ ա:


անտեղի էմոցիաներ մի արտահայտիր։


> Գիտնական լինելու համար պարտադիր չի աթեիստ լինել:


Այսինքն էն գիտնականը որ հավատում ա որ կյանքը *իրան իրան* ա  առաջացել.կարողա հավատա՞լ Աստծուն։


> Համ էլ` ջրիմուռներից չեն առաջացել,


 Չէ՜ դեռ ջրիմուռը լավ ա։Ի՞նչ ջրիմուռ։Ջրիմուռը կարող է  ահակին խոսել ձեր օգտին։ Դրա համար ուղղեմ _սխալս_։Ուրեմն. ըստ աթեիստների հավատամքի ու ու նրանց քարոզչության.  ողջ տիեզերքի մատերիան  սկզբում  կենտրոնացած է եղել այ այսքան կետի մեջ (.)հետո էս մեր կետը մի քանի վարկյանում որոշել է մեծանալ ու դառնալ անսահման տիեզերք  ու  միլիարդավոր աստղեր։(դեռ 7 օրվա արարմանն էլ համաձայն չեն)
Հա.ինչի՞ց էինք սկսել՝ ուրեմն ըստ ձեզ  սխալված չեմ լինի ասել. որ մարդը  նույնպես առաջացել  ա այսպիսի  . մի անհասկանալի կետից ։
Այս ամենը գուցե դուք համարում եք գիտություն. բայց ես այն փաթաթում ու նետում եմ աղբարկղը։



> ուսումնասիրիր էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը:


պարտադրու՞մ ես. թէ՞ քարոզում (Իսկ խորհուրդներ չեմ ընդունում)։

----------


## Նետ

> Նետ ջան, մի ցավա, բնական ա որ քո ասածների մեջ տրամաբանություն պետք ա չլինի, որովհետև կրոնը հիմնված ա զուտ հավատքի վրա, հավատքը ապացույց չի պահանջում, այն գոյանում ա ապացույցի բացակայության դեպքում… իսկ այնտեղ որտեղ չկա ապացույց, չկա նաև բացատրություն, որից էլ բխում է որ չկա տրամաբանություն… Իսկ աթեիզմը կրոն չի, այն քեզնից անվերապահ հավատք չի պահանջում…


 Իչպես կասի ռուսըՙЯ про Ивана-ты про балвана՚ Mephistopheles. գոնե կարդացե՞լ ես թէ կոնկրետ ինչի համար էր* տրամաբանություն* պահանջվում.թէ էդ բառը  միանգամից աչքովդ զարնվեցավ։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իչպես կասի ռուսըՙЯ про Ивана-ты про балвана՚ Mephistopheles. գոնե կարդացե՞լ ես թէ կոնկրետ ինչի համար էր* տրամաբանություն* պահանջվում.թէ էդ բառը  միանգամից աչքովդ զարնվեցավ։


Նետ ջան, ինչքան հետևում եմ դու ասում ես աթեիզմը կրոն ա… սխալ ես ասում… աթեիզմը կրոն չի այլ դիրքորոշում ա… աթեիզմը աստծա պաշտամունքի ժխտումն ա… կրոնը դա լրիվ ուրիշ բան ա… 

ու շատ ցավալի ա որ ջրիմուռների մասին տենց վատ կարծիքի ես… կյանքը անկախ դրա ձևից, բանականություն ա լինի դա միկրոբ թե մարդ… իմիջայլոց ջրիմուռն իսկապես մեր օգտին ա խոսում, մարդիկ ջրիմուռին ավելի շատ են հավատում քան մարդուն… ջրիմուռը սուտի բաներ չի ասում դեմագոգիայով չի զբաղվում ու դոգմաներ չի ընդունում…

----------

piacere (03.03.2011), Quyr Qery (10.03.2011), Skeptic (03.03.2011), VisTolog (03.03.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> անտեղի էմոցիաներ մի արտահայտիր։Այսինքն էն գիտնականը որ հավատում ա որ կյանքը *իրան իրան* ա  առաջացել.կարողա հավատա՞լ Աստծուն։ Չէ՜ դեռ ջրիմուռը լավ ա։Ի՞նչ ջրիմուռ։Ջրիմուռը կարող է  ահակին խոսել ձեր օգտին։ Դրա համար ուղղեմ _սխալս_։Ուրեմն. ըստ աթեիստների հավատամքի ու ու նրանց քարոզչության.  ողջ տիեզերքի մատերիան  սկզբում  կենտրոնացած է եղել այ այսքան կետի մեջ (.)հետո էս մեր կետը մի քանի վարկյանում որոշել է մեծանալ ու դառնալ անսահման տիեզերք  ու  միլիարդավոր աստղեր։(դեռ 7 օրվա արարմանն էլ համաձայն չեն)
> Հա.ինչի՞ց էինք սկսել՝ ուրեմն ըստ ձեզ  սխալված չեմ լինի ասել. որ մարդը  նույնպես առաջացել  ա այսպիսի  . *մի անհասկանալի կետից* ։
> *Այս ամենը գուցե դուք համարում եք գիտություն. բայց ես այն փաթաթում ու նետում եմ աղբարկղը։*
> պարտադրու՞մ ես. թէ՞ քարոզում (Իսկ խորհուրդներ չեմ ընդունում)։


դա կետ չի Նետ ջան, ես հասկանում եմ որ քո սուրբ գիրքը քեզ թույլ չի տալիս "կետ"-ից այն կողմ անցնել, բայց փորձի, շատ հետաքրքիր ա… իմիջայլոց այդ տեսություններն են որ քեզ այսօր հնարավորություն են տալիս համակարգչից օգտվել… ձեզ որ մնար մենք մինչև հիմա իրար հետ աղավնիներով պիտի խոսեինք… այս ամենը մենք գիտություն չենք համարում, դա հենց այդպես էլ կա, բայց եթե աղբարկդ ես նետում դրանք ապա խնդրեմ մյուս անգամ աղբարկղիդ բեր բանավեճի, նրա հետ ավելի հետաքրքիր կլինի…

----------

piacere (03.03.2011), Quyr Qery (10.03.2011), Skeptic (03.03.2011), VisTolog (03.03.2011)

----------


## luys747

> ի՞նչ եք առաջարկում որ մարդիկ չմահանային: մարդն ընդամենը բանական *կենդան*ի  է և բոլոր կենդանիների պես ենթարկվում է բնության օրենքներին:


 Եթե իմանայիր, թե ինչ է մահը, այդպես չէիր ասի: Գոյություն ունեն օրենքներ, որոնց մասին դպրոցներում չէն սովորեցնում: Բայց դրանք նույնքան ռեալ են, որքան որ Նյուտոնի օրենքները:  Դրանք Կյանքի օրենքներն են, համապատասխան որոնց Հիսուս Քրիստոսը հարություն առավ:Քրիստոնեությունը կույր հավատ չի առաջարկում, որովհետեվ Հիսուսն ասում է՝ կույրը որ կույրին առաջնորդի, երկուսն էլ փոսը կընկնեն: Մի լսեք Նիցշեի նման հակաքրիստոսի ստերը, որպեսզի Ճիշտը կարողանաք լսել:

----------


## Skeptic

Մդաա, իսկ էստեղ ինձ ասում էին, որ կրեացիոնիզմի մասին հիշատակելն անգամ անօգուտ ու ժամանակասպան զբաղմունք ա, էն դեպքում, երբ քննարկումը, իմ գրառումից անկախ, վերաճեց «էվոլյուցիա-արարչագործություն» հակամարտության:  :Mda: 




> անտեղի էմոցիաներ մի արտահայտիր։


Անտեղի էմոցիաներ չեմ արձանագրում, փաստն եմ արձանագրում:




> Այսինքն էն գիտնականը որ հավատում ա որ կյանքը *իրան իրան* ա  առաջացել.կարողա հավատա՞լ Աստծուն։


Խնդրում եմ, մատերիայի ու տարածություն-ժամանակի առաջացումը մի խառնիր կյանքի ծագման հետ: Ինչևէ, քանի դեռ կյանքի ծագման գիտական հիպոթեզներից ոչ մեկը դեռ վերջնականորեն հաստատված չէ, դա փոքրիկ пробел ա թողնում փոքրաթիվ գիտնական հավատացյալների համար: Բայց կյանքի զարգացման էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը գիտականորեն հաստատված փաստ ա, ու դա չընդունող մարդը չի կարող գիտնական կոչվել /խոսքը, իհարկե, բնագիտական ոլորտների մասին ա/:




> Չէ՜ դեռ ջրիմուռը լավ ա։Ի՞նչ ջրիմուռ։Ջրիմուռը կարող է  ահակին խոսել ձեր օգտին։ Դրա համար ուղղեմ _սխալս_։Ուրեմն. ըստ աթեիստների հավատամքի ու ու նրանց քարոզչության.  ողջ տիեզերքի մատերիան  սկզբում  կենտրոնացած է եղել այ այսքան կետի մեջ (.)հետո էս մեր կետը մի քանի վարկյանում որոշել է մեծանալ ու դառնալ անսահման տիեզերք  ու  միլիարդավոր աստղեր։(դեռ 7 օրվա արարմանն էլ համաձայն չեն)
> Հա.ինչի՞ց էինք սկսել՝ ուրեմն ըստ ձեզ  սխալված չեմ լինի ասել. որ մարդը  նույնպես առաջացել  ա այսպիսի  . մի անհասկանալի կետից ։
> Այս ամենը գուցե դուք համարում եք գիտություն. բայց ես այն փաթաթում ու նետում եմ աղբարկղը։
> պարտադրու՞մ ես. թէ՞ քարոզում (Իսկ խորհուրդներ չեմ ընդունում)։


Մեֆի դիպուկ պատասխանին մենակ մի բան ավելացնեմ. շատ վատ ա, որ տվյալ խորհուրդս չես ընդունում, քանի որ զրուցակցի տեսակետը քննադատում ես` առանց դրան ծանոթ լինելու:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ես ոչ մեկի ապացուցելու ոչինչ չունեմ: ուղղակի ցանկանում եմ որ դադարեք ամենուրեք պարտադրել ձեր կրոնական հավատալիքները:


Լավ, ուրեմն եթե ես խոսում եմ քրիստոնեությունից, մեջբերումներ եմ անում ու իմ անձնական վերլուծությունն եմ ներկայացնում՝ քարոզում եմ: Իսկ, եթե միայն դու այս թեմայում 19 գրառում ես անում, որոնք հագեցած են հակաքրիստոնեական ագիտացիայով ու աջուձախ խորհուրդներով՝ մարդկանց աչքերն ես բացում ու պայքարում ես քարոզի դե՞մ: :Blink: 
Քարոզի դեմ քարոզով ես պայքարո՞ւմ: Ակն ընդ ակա՞ն: :Think: 

Եթե այո քարոզում ես քարոզին հակառակ, ապա դու զրկվում ես ինձնից չքարոզել պահանջելու բարոյական իրավունքից:
Եթե չես քարոզում, ապա ինչո՞ւ են հակառակը վկայում քո այս թեմայի 19 գրառումները:

Էլ չասեմ, որ դու այս թեմայում միակը չես (Գագ  :Kiss: ): Այսինքն դուք (աթեիստներդ) իրավունք ունեք քննադատելու իմ կրոնը.



> Այդ դուք քրիստոնյաներդ եք միանգամից բորբոքվում երբ *քննադատում են* ձեր կրոնը:


բայց ես իրավունք չունեմ այն պաշտպանելու: Հենց պաշտպանեցի՝ քարոզիչ եմ: Երկաթե տրամաբանություն ա  :LOL: 




> վերջին միտք ասելով որը նկատի ունես եթե Նիցշեի խոսքերը տվյալ դեպքում *սխալ հասցեատեր ես գտել* մեղադրելու համար (չնայած ես մեղադրելու ոչինչ չչեմ տեսնում)


 :Shok: 
Մի օրինակ բերեմ քանի խոսքը ֆաշիզմից գնաց: Հիմա ես Ադոլֆոյի «Mein Kampf»-ից ծայրահեղ շովինիստական մեջբերումներ անեմ ու արդարանամ, թե գնացեք իրանից «սպռոս» արեք. ես միայն մեջբերում եմ: :Huh: 
Եթե մեջբերել ես (տվյալ կոնտեքստում), ուրեմն կիսում ես էդ կարծիքը ու հետևաբար պիտի պատրաստ լինես պաշտպանել տեսակետդ (տվյալ դեպքում քո ու Նիցշեի ընդհանուրը):

----------

Yellow Raven (03.03.2011), Նետ (03.03.2011)

----------


## Նետ

> դա կետ չի Նետ ջան, ես հասկանում եմ որ քո սուրբ գիրքը քեզ թույլ չի տալիս


Mephistopheles դու ավելորդ ու սխալ վերլուծություններ մի արա.ինչը որ_ հասկանում ես_  պահիր քո մեջ . ու ըստ էության խոսիր։


> իմիջայլոց այդ տեսություններն են որ քեզ այսօր հնարավորություն են տալիս համակարգչից օգտվել…


Մի բացահայտում անեմ քեզ համար ՝ համակարգիչը էվոլյուցիոնիստները չեն ստեղծել .ու այն գիտությունը որով ստեղծել են համակարգիչը  բոլորովին այլ գիտություն է։

----------


## piacere

> Հիշեցնեմ որ աթեիստների համառ ջանքերով է որ դպրոցում  երեխաներին սովորեցնում են որ իրենք ջրիմուռներից են առաջացել։(էդ առաջանալ բառը շատ հետաքրքիր ա չէ՞։Մեկ էլ տրանսպորտի մեջ է շատ օգտագործվում այդ բառը։ Հետաքրքիր է.ջրիմուռը  տրանսպորտի մեջ է առաջացել թէ տրանսպորտից դուրս ՝ուղակի ինքն իրեն  սկսել է  առաջանալ ու մարդ դառնալ։Մեկը չի եղե՞լ որ նրան ասի. ջրիմուռ ջան առաջացեք. որ հաջորդին իջնում եք)


Ինչքան տեսնում եմ լավ չեն սովորացնում:  քանի որ դասատուների մեծ մասը ձեր նման ա մտածում: դաս են տալիս հետո մեկ էլ խոսքի մեջ ասում ա աստված ստեղծեց մարդուն: գոնե դուք մի բողոքեք:

Շատ անհաջող կատակ էր Նետ ջան: կրկին առանց տրամաբանության  :Shok: 




> RealRammstein ջան ցավում եմ. որ տրամաբանություն չտեսար։Ամեն դեպքում՝ հաշվե՞նք որ հարցս մնաց անպատասխան.այսինքն դու ուղղակի ասում ես որ  քեզ պարտադրում են քրիստոնեություն.բայց ուղղակի չհասկանա՞նք ասածդ ։Հիմա որ ասում ես աթեիզմը կրոն չի.հասկանա՞նք որ ուղղակի չես ասում ու ընդունե՞նք նրան որպես կրոն։
> Ամեն դեպքում. ՙԱթեիզմ՚ թեման շատ ճշգրտորեն բացվել է  ՙԿրոն՚ բաժնում.այլ ոչ կիրառական գիտություններում. և  դուք  ոչ մեկդ չեք առարկել։


Ախր տրամբանայուն պիտի լինի որ տեսնեմ, որ չկա ես ինչ անեմ:  :Think: 

ախր խոսքը բազմաշերտ ա : դու ամեն ինչ ես ուղղակի հասկանում: հո ամեն անգամ չեմ գրելու էս ուղղակի չհասկանաք:  :Shok: 

Աթեիզմն առնչվում ա կրոնի հետ բայց կրոն չի: որ ասում եմ ձեր իմացածից էն կողմ չեք անցնում: մի բան եք մտցրել գլուխներդ ու վերջ: ուզում ա աշխարհի բոլոր ապացույցները բերեմ մեկա ձեր կարծիքը չեք փոխի որ աթեիզմը կրոն* չէ*

----------

Mephistopheles (03.03.2011), Skeptic (03.03.2011), VisTolog (03.03.2011)

----------


## piacere

> Լավ, ուրեմն եթե ես խոսում եմ քրիստոնեությունից, մեջբերումներ եմ անում ու իմ անձնական վերլուծությունն եմ ներկայացնում՝ քարոզում եմ: Իսկ, եթե միայն դու այս թեմայում 19 գրառում ես անում, որոնք հագեցած են հակաքրիստոնեական ագիտացիայով ու աջուձախ խորհուրդներով՝ մարդկանց աչքերն ես բացում ու պայքարում ես քարոզի դե՞մ:
> Քարոզի դեմ քարոզով ես պայքարո՞ւմ: Ակն ընդ ակա՞ն::


ուրիշ միջով չեք թողել որ պայքարենք: էս դեպքում իրոք պետք ա ակն ընդ ական: եթե ձերն եք պարտադրում ամենուրեք ես էլ համաձայն չեմ դրա հետ ես իրավունք չու՞նեմ պայքարելու իմ իրավունքների համար: 

ես հավակնություն չունեմ որևէ մեկին որևէ բան արգելելու: ես ուղղակի ցանկանում եմ որ *իրոք պետությունն ու եկեղեցին բաժանված լինեն:* որ ձեր կրոնը չպարտադրվի ուսումնական հաստատություններում, որ երեխաներին իրավունք տրվի իրենց ընտրեն:

----------


## piacere

> Երգերի տեքստի ցանկացած նման մեկնաբանություն սուբյեկտիվ ա, անձամբ ես ոչ մի ծաղր չեմ տեսնում: 
> Իսկ որ աթեիստ են, դա ես գիտեմ:


ինչքան էլ սուբյեկտիվ լինի մեկա իրանց աթեիստ լինելը զգացվում ա իրենց երգերում:  :Wink:

----------


## piacere

*Գյուղատնտեսության նորանշանակ նախարար Սերգո Կարապետյանը վերջերս հայտարարեց, որ Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցին գյուղատնտեսության նախարարությունում ներկայացուցիչ է ունենալու, և որ գյուղատնտեսության հաջողությունները կախված են Աստծո բարեհաճությունից։ Ավելին, գյուղատնտեսական հողերը կամ սերմերը հոգևորականները պետք է օրհնեն*

Աբսուրդի ոլորտից ա էս փաստը: ուղղակի ուղեղիս մեջ չի տեղավորվում: քիչ քիչ հետ ենք գնում միջնադար:  :Sad: 
 ախր որ աղոթեցիք կարկուտ չի գալու՞: չգիտեմ էս ինչ տրամաբանությամբ եք առաջնորդվում:
* ի դեպ, վերոնշյալ փաստը ՀՀ սահմանադրության ակնհայտ խախտում է, որովհետև ըստ Սահմանադրության՝ եկեղեցին իրավունք չունի խառնվելու պետական կառույցների գործերին։*

----------

Mephistopheles (03.03.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> ուրիշ միջով չեք թողել որ պայքարենք: էս դեպքում իրոք պետք ա ակն ընդ ական: եթե ձերն եք պարտադրում ամենուրեք ես էլ համաձայն չեմ դրա հետ ես իրավունք չու՞նեմ պայքարելու իմ իրավունքների համար: 
> ես հավակնություն չունեմ որևէ մեկին որևէ բան արգելելու: ես ուղղակի ցանկանում եմ որ *իրոք պետությունն ու եկեղեցին բաժանված լինեն:* որ ձեր կրոնը չպարտադրվի ուսումնական հաստատություններում, որ երեխաներին իրավունք տրվի իրենց ընտրեն:


Հեքիաթնե՜ր, հեքիաթնե՜ր  :Wacko: 
Կմատնանշես, թե ինչպես է քրիստոնեությունը պարտադրվում երեխաներին ուսումնական հաստատություններում: Հայ Եկեղեցու պատմություն առարկան կամովին է, օրինակ մեր Եհովայի վկա հարևանի որդին ուղղակի հրաժարվեց առարկայի դասընթացին մասնակցելուց ու վերջ: Քո ասելով երեխաները չեն կարողանում սեփական ընտրությունը կատարել: Այդ դեպքում ինչպես ստացվեց, որ 10 միջին վիճակագրական քաղաքացուց 4-ը աթեիստ է, իսկ էն 6-ից 3-ն էլ նորմալ գաղափար չունի թե ինչին է հավատում: :Think: 




> մարդկանց մի մասին ասում ես ռացիոնալ ապացույց ես բերում մեկա իրանք չեն հասկանում:


Աստծո բացակայության անհերքելի փաստ ցույց տուր: :Think: 
Ի դեպ նախանձելի արագությամբ ես քարոզչություն անում. արդեն 27 ագիտացիոն գրառում: :LOL:

----------


## Skeptic

> Այդ դեպքում ինչպես ստացվեց, որ 10 միջին վիճակագրական քաղաքացուց 4-ը աթեիստ է, իսկ էն 6-ից 3-ն էլ նորմալ գաղափար չունի թե ինչին է հավատում:


Մուն ջան, աղբյուրը կասե՞ս:  :Smile:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Մուն ջան, աղբյուրը կասե՞ս:


Գագ ջան, աղբյուրն իմ սեփական դիտարկումներն են: Իհարկե դա ամենևին որպես բացարձակ ճշգրտության տվյալ չենք կարող ընդունել: Բայց, որ ԱՄՆ պետդեպարտամենտի հրապարակած կրոնի ազատության մասին զեկույցում նշված 90 տոկոսը ուռճացված է՝ դա հաստատ: Էլ չասեմ, որ իրեն առաքելական համարող հայ քրիստոնյաներից շատերը անգամ գաղափար չունեն եկեղեցու դավանաբանությունից: Օրինակ մեր 52 հոգանոց կուրսին հարցնում եմ, ով ա քրիստոնյա, մի 30 հոգի արձագանքում են, ասում եմ ձեզնից ով գիտի «Հավատո հանգանակը» ձեն չկա: Անձամբ իմ համար շատ մտահոգիչ ա: Հետո էլ կասեն ամենուր քրիստոնեական քարոզ ա, որ նորմալ քարոզ լիներ սենց պատկեր չեինք ունենա:

----------

Skeptic (03.03.2011)

----------


## piacere

> Հեքիաթնե՜ր, հեքիաթնե՜ր 
> Կմատնանշես, թե ինչպես է քրիստոնեությունը պարտադրվում երեխաներին ուսումնական հաստատություններում: Հայ Եկեղեցու պատմություն առարկան կամովին է, օրինակ մեր Եհովայի վկա հարևանի որդին ուղղակի հրաժարվեց առարկայի դասընթացին մասնակցելուց ու վերջ: Քո ասելով երեխաները չեն կարողանում սեփական ընտրությունը կատարել: Այդ դեպքում ինչպես ստացվեց, որ 10 միջին վիճակագրական քաղաքացուց 4-ը աթեիստ է, իսկ էն 6-ից 3-ն էլ նորմալ գաղափար չունի թե ինչին է հավատում:


ես որ անցնում էի ոչ մեկ ինձ չհարցրեց ուզում ես այս առարկան անցնել թե չէ: կարող է հրաժարվելու հնարավորություն եղել է բայց այդ մասին ինձ ոչ մեկ ոչ մի խոսք չասաց: :Shok: 
Ու հարցը միայն հայ եկեղեցու պատմություն առարկան չի: հայոց լեզվից աստվածաշնչյան թեմաներով շարադրություններ են տալիս, կենսաբանության ժամանակ մեղմ ասած հաշվի չի առնվում դարվինիզմը ու համառորեն շարունակում են ներկայացնել, աշխարհի առաջացման կրոնական տեսակետը........ պետական հեռուստատեսությամբ կարելի է լսել միայն հայ եկեղեցու գովքը, էլի շատ այլ հանգամանքներում ուղղակի ներկայացվում է հիմնականում քրիստոնեական հավատալիքները:

կարծում եմ մի քիչ չափազանցված են տվյալները: 




> Աստծո բացակայության անհերքելի փաստ ցույց տուր:
> Ի դեպ նախանձելի արագությամբ ես քարոզչություն անում. արդեն 27 ագիտացիոն գրառում:



Կրկին ինձ սխալ եք հասկացել:  :Angry2:  ես նկատի ունեի որ ինչ ապացույց էլ բերում ենք որ աթեիզմը կրոն չէ, մեկա դուք շարունակում եք հակառակը պնդել:

----------


## Skeptic

> Գագ ջան, աղբյուրն իմ սեփական դիտարկումներն են: Իհարկե դա ամենևին որպես բացարձակ ճշգրտության տվյալ չենք կարող ընդունել: Բայց, որ ԱՄՆ պետդեպարտամենտի հրապարակած կրոնի ազատության մասին զեկույցում նշված 90 տոկոսը ուռճացված է՝ դա հաստատ: Էլ չասեմ, որ իրեն առաքելական համարող հայ քրիստոնյաներից շատերը անգամ գաղափար չունեն եկեղեցու դավանաբանությունից: Օրինակ մեր 52 հոգանոց կուրսին հարցնում եմ, ով ա քրիստոնյա, մի 30 հոգի արձագանքում են, ասում եմ ձեզնից ով գիտի «Հավատո հանգանակը» ձեն չկա: Անձամբ իմ համար շատ մտահոգիչ ա: Հետո էլ կասեն ամենուր քրիստոնեական քարոզ ա, որ նորմալ քարոզ լիներ սենց պատկեր չեինք ունենա:


Ավելի սարսափելի ա էն դեպքը, երբ ընդամենը Ծննդոցի, Ավետարանների ու Հայտնության կցկտուր իմացության շնորհիվ իրեն ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյա համարող անձը դրան խառնում ա «էներգեԾիկ դաշտ» ու էդ կարգի պսևդոգիտական, իսկ ավելի հաճախ՝ սնոտիապաշտական հասկացություններ:  :Wacko: 

Քրիսթութութունեության ա դառնում:  :Dntknw:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Mephistopheles դու ավելորդ ու սխալ վերլուծություններ մի արա.ինչը որ_ հասկանում ես_  պահիր քո մեջ . ու ըստ էության խոսիր։Մի բացահայտում անեմ քեզ համար ՝ համակարգիչը էվոլյուցիոնիստները չեն ստեղծել .ու այն գիտությունը որով ստեղծել են համակարգիչը  բոլորովին այլ գիտություն է։


համակարգիչը տեխնոլոգիա ա որը գիտության զարգացման արդյունք ա, իսկ գիտությունը՝ նրա բոլոր ճյուղերը միանշանակ հաստատում են էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը… համենայն դեպս համակարգիչը կրոնի արդյունք չի…

----------

Skeptic (03.03.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> ես որ անցնում էի ոչ մեկ ինձ չհարցրեց ուզում ես այս առարկան անցնել թե չէ: կարող է հրաժարվելու հնարավորություն եղել է բայց այդ մասին ինձ ոչ մեկ ոչ մի խոսք չասաց:
> Ու հարցը միայն հայ եկեղեցու պատմություն առարկան չի: հայոց լեզվից աստվածաշնչյան թեմաներով շարադրություններ են տալիս, կենսաբանության ժամանակ մեղմ ասած հաշվի չի առնվում դարվինիզմը ու համառորեն շարունակում են ներկայացնել, աշխարհի առաջացման կրոնական տեսակետը........ պետական հեռուստատեսությամբ կարելի է լսել միայն հայ եկեղեցու գովքը, էլի շատ այլ հանգամանքներում ուղղակի ներկայացվում է հիմնականում քրիստոնեական հավատալիքները:


Էդ ինչ կրոնական վարժարանում ես սովորել:  :LOL:  Մեր դպրոցում ՀԵՊ-ի առաջին դասին իսկ առաջարկեցին հրաժարվել, կեսաբի դասատուն լավ էլ ներկայացրեց էվոլյուցիան ու Դարվինին՝ հլը հիշում եմ ասեց աշխարհի արարման հեքիաթի մասին ձեր կրոնի դասատոին կհարցնեք:
Պետական հեռուստատեսությամբ ի՜նչ ասես ցոյց են տալիս: Ասենք *խնդրեմ* Հ1-ի «Բանաձև» թիմի պատրաստած տեսանյութը. սատանիստներն այրում են Սբ. Գիրքը:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ավելի սարսափելի ա էն դեպքը, երբ ընդամենը Ծննդոցի, Ավետարանների ու Հայտնության կցկտուր իմացության շնորհիվ իրեն ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյա համարող անձը դրան խառնում ա «էներգեԾիկ դաշտ» ու էդ կարգի պսևդոգիտական, իսկ ավելի հաճախ՝ սնոտիապաշտական հասկացություններ: 
> 
> Քրիսթութութունեության ա դառնում:


Բա մի ղարաբաղցի ասում ա ինձ Հիսուսի ասածները ոնց որ հեքիաթ լինի, չեմ հավատում: Ասում եմ աթեիստ ես հա՞, ասում ա չէ քրիստոնյա եմ: :Blink:  :Fool:  Դե արի սրան բացատրի, որ քրիստոնյա=Քրիստոսին հավատացող:
Ցավոք, իրա նմանները քիչ չեն: :Cry:

----------


## Mephistopheles

էն օրը մի հատ հոևորական էր խոսում TV-ով, հարցրին աստված կա՞… մարդը շատ դժվար կացության մեջ ընկավ, բայց վերջում ասաց որ "եթե հավատում ես, ուրեմն կա"… պաժալստա …  իսկ գիտությունը, հավատաս թե չհավատաս, տենց ա… դրան են ասում "կա"

----------

Skeptic (03.03.2011), VisTolog (03.03.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էդ ինչ կրոնական վարժարանում ես սովորել:  Մեր դպրոցում ՀԵՊ-ի առաջին դասին իսկ առաջարկեցին հրաժարվել, կեսաբի դասատուն լավ էլ ներկայացրեց էվոլյուցիան ու Դարվինին՝ հլը հիշում եմ ասեց աշխարհի արարման հեքիաթի մասին ձեր կրոնի դասատոին կհարցնեք:
> Պետական հեռուստատեսությամբ ի՜նչ ասես ցոյց են տալիս: Ասենք *խնդրեմ* Հ1-ի «Բանաձև» թիմի պատրաստած տեսանյութը. սատանիստներն այրում են Սբ. Գիրքը:
> 
> 
> Քեզ ո՞վ ա բան ասում գրի սրտիդ ուզածի չափ: Կարևորը սերմացուի քանակը չի, այլ ստացված բերքի քանակը:


Մուն ջան… եկեղեցու պատմությունը, կամ կրոնի պատմությունն ըստ էության կապ չունի կրոնի հետ… եկեղեցու պատմությունը դա մեր ժողովրդի պատմության մի մասն է… եկեղեցու պատմությունը դա մեր եկեղեցու ծնունդն ու զարգացումն է թվերով ու իրադարձություններով և ոչ մի կապ չունի աստծո հետ… աստծո հետքն անգամ չկա, այնպես որ դա չպետք է հակասի էվոլյուցիային…

----------


## piacere

> Էդ ինչ կրոնական վարժարանում ես սովորել:  Մեր դպրոցում ՀԵՊ-ի առաջին դասին իսկ առաջարկեցին հրաժարվել, կեսաբի դասատուն լավ էլ ներկայացրեց էվոլյուցիան ու Դարվինին՝ հլը հիշում եմ ասեց աշխարհի արարման հեքիաթի մասին ձեր կրոնի դասատոին կհարցնեք:


Շատ սովորական հանրակրթական դպրոց էր Երևանի կենտրոնում:  :Beee:  
ինձ թվում ա դու շատ ավելի լիբերալ դասատուներ ես ունեցել, որոնք էնքան շատ չեն հանդիպում:  :Cry: 




> Պետական հեռուստատեսությամբ ի՜նչ ասես ցոյց են տալիս: Ասենք խնդրեմ Հ1-ի «Բանաձև» թիմի պատրաստած տեսանյութը. սատանիստներն այրում են Սբ. Գիրքը:


ՏԵսել եմ էս հաղորդումը: բայց ինչի չես ասում նենց ներկայացրին ոնց որ հեսա էդ սատանիստներին ծվեն ծվեն կանեն: քավ լիցի ես սատանիստներին չեմ պաշտպանում: ծայրահեղական հավատացյալ են: բայց կարելի էր էդ հաղորդումը նետրալ նոտայով ցույց տալ:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Մուն ջան… եկեղեցու պատմությունը, կամ կրոնի պատմությունն ըստ էության կապ չունի կրոնի հետ… եկեղեցու պատմությունը դա մեր ժողովրդի պատմության մի մասն է… եկեղեցու պատմությունը դա մեր եկեղեցու ծնունդն ու զարգացումն է թվերով ու իրադարձություններով և ոչ մի կապ չունի աստծո հետ… աստծո հետքն անգամ չկա, այնպես որ դա չպետք է հակասի էվոլյուցիային…


Մեֆ, եկեղեցու ու հայ պատմության կապի առումով միանշանակ ճիշտ ես: Ուղղակի տվյալ դասընթացի միայն անվանումն էր այդպիսին: Օրինակ մի տարվա կուրսը նվիրված էր Ավետարանի մեկնությանը: Մի այլ տարվանը մեր եկեղեցու ծեսերին ու խորհուրդներին: Այդ պատճառով չնայած նաև զուտ պատմական նյութի առկայությանը շատ ոչ քրիստոնյաներ հրաժարվում էին մասնակցել դասերին:  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, եկեղեցու ու հայ պատմության կապի առումով միանշանակ ճիշտ ես: Ուղղակի տվյալ դասընթացի միայն անվանումն էր այդպիսին: Օրինակ մի տարվա կուրսը նվիրված էր* Ավետարանի մեկնությանը*: Մի այլ տարվանը մեր *եկեղեցու ծեսերին ու խորհուրդներին*: Այդ պատճառով չնայած նաև զուտ պատմական նյութի առկայությանը շատ ոչ քրիստոնյաներ հրաժարվում էին մասնակցել դասերին:


ապեր, հրաժարվում են որովհետև էս բոլդով նշածներս պատմության հետ կապ չունի, նամանավանդ առաջինը… պետք է չմոռանանք որ պատմությունը *գիտություն է*… խաբում են մարդկանց ու իրենց տեսակետը պարտադրում…

----------


## Moonwalker

> ապեր, հրաժարվում են որովհետև էս բոլդով նշածներս պատմության հետ կապ չունի, նամանավանդ առաջինը… պետք է չմոռանանք որ պատմությունը *գիտություն է*… խաբում են մարդկանց ու իրենց տեսակետը պարտադրում…


Է հա ես հո չեմ ասում վատ են անում հրաժարվում են: Ես էլ կհրաժարվեի, եթե իմ սկզբունքներին դեմ լիներ: 
Հետո էլ էլ ինչ տեսակետի պարտադրում, եթե չցանկացողը կարող ա հրաժարվի:

----------


## luys747

> էդ նույն քրիստոնեությունը չի ասում հավատա առանց տեսնելու: բա եթե կույր հավատք չի պահանջում բա ինչա: 
> Ախր ձեր դեմ ֆանստաստ ամենալավ գրողները անգամ հեչ են: էդ որ ասենք ձեր հիսուսը հարություն առավ ինչի ոչ մեկ էլ հարություն չի առել: թե հարություն առնելը քրիստոսի մենաշնորհնա :


Կույր հավատքի մղում են մենակ կուռքերը: Որովհետեվ նրանք վախենում են, որ ուսումնասիրության դեպքում կբացահայտվի իրենց սուտը: Մի թե Հիսուսի գործողությունները ցույց չեն տալիս, որ Նա իրականում տեսնում է այն ամենը, ինչ որ քարոզում է: Ինչ վերաբերվում է մեռելների հարությանը, ասեմ, որ շատ ծավալուն հարց է: Ուղղակի ցանկացիր տեսնել Աստծո կամքը երկրի վրա:Գոնե Հայաստանում :Smile: : Կոնկրետ քո համար դա կլինի մեռելներից հարության առաջին քայլը: Իսկ ովքեր չեն ցանկանում ճանաչել Աստծուն, սիրում են մահը:

----------

Shah (12.03.2011), Նետ (04.03.2011)

----------


## Նետ

> Համ էլ` ջրիմուռներից չեն առաջացել,


բա ինչի՞ց են առաջացել.կարո՞ղ ես սպառիչ պատասխան տալ։
ի գիտություն՝ 
*որևե մի գիտնական(աթեիստ) մոտավոր պատկերացում չունի. թէ ինչպես է կյանքը ծագել։*
Այստեղ շատ տրամաբանական է որ խելացի մարդիկ  ընդունում են որ կյանքը  ստեղծվել է Արարչի կողմից։
Իսկ աթեիստը անհաջող փորձեր է անում ապացուցելու թէ .....Ճիշտն ասած չկարողացա կողմնորոշվել թէ ինչ :Think: .Ինչ ե՞ք ուզում ապացուցել աթեիստներ.  կարո՞ղ եմ հարցնել։

----------


## VisTolog

> բա ինչի՞ց են առաջացել.կարո՞ղ ես սպառիչ պատասխան տալ։
> ի գիտություն՝ 
> *որևե մի գիտնական(աթեիստ) մոտավոր պատկերացում չունի. թէ ինչպես է կյանքը ծագել։*


Իսկ հավատացյալը բացի Աստծո տարբերակից ուրիշ ուղղությամբ մտածումա՞, թե ոնցա կյանքը առաջացել: 
չնայած հա, մտածումա, չի կարողանում պատասխանը գտնի ու ասումա, որ Աստվածա ստեղծել: Վերջ:

----------

piacere (04.03.2011), Skeptic (04.03.2011), Մարկուս (16.05.2013)

----------


## Skeptic

> բա ինչի՞ց են առաջացել.կարո՞ղ ես սպառիչ պատասխան տալ։


Ես քեզ խորհուրդ տվեցի ծանոթանալ էվոլյուցիոն տեսության հիմնադրույթներին, որը դու չընդունեցիր:  :Pardon: 




> ի գիտություն՝ 
> *որևե մի գիտնական (աթեիստ) մոտավոր պատկերացում չունի. թէ ինչպես է կյանքը ծագել։*


Ես առաջարկում եմ ընդունել տիեզերածնության ու կյանքի ծագման հին հունական առասպելաբանության տարբերակը:
Պատճառներն են.
1. Ես դրան լավ ծանոթ եմ,
2. Դա պուպուշ ա,
3. Դա ճիշտ ա, իսկ ճիշտը մի հատ ա լինում:




> Այստեղ շատ տրամաբանական է որ խելացի մարդիկ  ընդունում են որ կյանքը  ստեղծվել է Արարչի կողմից։


LOL




> Իսկ աթեիստը անհաջող փորձեր է անում ապացուցելու թէ .....Ճիշտն ասած չկարողացա կողմնորոշվել թէ ինչ.Ինչ ե՞ք ուզում ապացուցել աթեիստներ.  կարո՞ղ եմ հարցնել։


Էս նկարը չեմ հիշում, թե քանի անգամ եմ արդեն տեղադրել, բայց առիթն առավել քան պատեհ ա.
 
Թարգմանությունը՝ ներքևում

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*1. Գիտական մեթոդ - ահա փաստերը. ի՞նչ եզրակացության կարող ենք գալ դրանց հիման վրա:
2. Կրեացիոնիստական /արարչագործական/ մեթոդ - ահա եզրակացությունը. ի՞նչ փաստեր կարող ենք գտնել այն ամրապնդելու համար:

----------

piacere (04.03.2011), VisTolog (04.03.2011)

----------


## Նետ

> Ես քեզ խորհուրդ տվեցի ծանոթանալ էվոլյուցիոն տեսության հիմնադրույթներին, որը դու չընդունեցիր:


Պատկերացրու. որ եթե քեզանից լավ չգիտեմ.ապա հաստատ քեզանից վատ ծանոթ չեմ  այսպես կոչված էվոլյուցիոն տեսության հիմնադրույթներին ։Ինձ պետք ա կոնկրետ քո պատասխանը՝ինչից ա առաջացել մարդը։
_Խնդրում եմ՝ սերիալներ. հատորներով աշխատություններ. նախշանկարներ . կամ Մարքսի կապիտալը  Չ՛առաջարկել։_

----------


## Skeptic

> Պատկերացրու. որ եթե քեզանից լավ չգիտեմ.ապա հաստատ քեզանից վատ ծանոթ չեմ  այսպես կոչված էվոլյուցիոն տեսության հիմնադրույթներին ։Ինձ պետք ա կոնկրետ քո պատասխանը՝ինչից ա առաջացել մարդը։


Մարդը առաջացել ա կապկանման նախնուց:

Եթե դեմ ես վերոնշյալ տեսակետին, խնդրում եմ ներկայացրու քոնը՝ համապատասխան փաստարկներով հանդերձ:
_Խնդրում եմ ներկայացնել ինչ կուզես, բացի աստվածաշնչյան «հիմնավորումներից»:_

----------

Mephistopheles (04.03.2011), piacere (04.03.2011), VisTolog (04.03.2011)

----------


## Նետ

> Մարդը առաջացել ա կապկանման նախնուց:


Սա իհարկե հեռու է պատասխան կոչվելուց քանի որ  դու ինքդ էլ գիտես. թէ պատասխանիդ ո՞ր հարցն է հաջորդելու։Բայց ես այլ հարց տամ։ Ձեր մոտավոր պատկերացումները խնդրեմ՝ *բա մարդուց ի՞նչ է առաջանալու։*



> Եթե դեմ ես վերոնշյալ տեսակետին, խնդրում եմ ներկայացրու քոնը՝ համապատասխան _փաստարկներով_ հանդերձ:
> _Խնդրում եմ ներկայացնել ինչ կուզես, բացի աստվածաշնչյան «հիմնավորումներից»:_


Իմը _փաստարկներ_ չի ՝ տրամաբանական եզրահանգում ա։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Պատկերացրու*. որ եթե քեզանից լավ չգիտեմ.ապա հաստատ քեզանից վատ ծանոթ չեմ  այսպես կոչված էվոլյուցիոն տեսության հիմնադրույթներին ։Ինձ պետք ա կոնկրետ քո պատասխանը՝ինչից ա առաջացել մարդը։
> _Խնդրում եմ՝ սերիալներ. հատորներով աշխատություններ. նախշանկարներ . կամ Մարքսի կապիտալը  Չ՛առաջարկել։_


Չենք կարում պատկերացնենք, դրա համար գերմարդկային երևակայություն ա պետք,

Դու եթե հիմնադրույթներն իմանայիր էդ տեսակի հարց չէիր տա… սա խոսում ա հենց քո չիմանալու մասին… սրա վառ ապացույցն էն ա որ քեզ թվում էր թե Gardmanian-ը Մարքսի Կապիտալն ա առաջարկելու…

եթե տեղյակ չես ասեմ… Կապիտալը մարդու առաջացման մասին չի… գնա կարդա (եթե դպրոց չես գնացել)

----------

piacere (04.03.2011), Skeptic (04.03.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սա իհարկե հեռու է պատասխան կոչվելուց քանի որ  դու ինքդ էլ գիտես. թէ պատասխանիդ ո՞ր հարցն է հաջորդելու։Բայց ես այլ հարց տամ։ Ձեր մոտավոր պատկերացումները խնդրեմ՝ *բա մարդուց ի՞նչ է առաջանալու։*


Մարդը էվոլյուցիոն շղթայի մի օղակն ա, իսկ շղթան գծային չի… էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը շատ ծավալուն ա որ մի երկու բառով կամ մի գրքով սովորես… սա քեզ համար կրոն չի որ նստես մի գրքով "սովորես"

----------

piacere (04.03.2011), Skeptic (04.03.2011), VisTolog (04.03.2011)

----------


## Նետ

հարցերս մի մոնտաժեք.նորից եմ կրկնում՝ մարդուց ի՞նչ պիտի առաջանա. մոտավորապես ինչ տեսքով  և  ինչ անուն եք որոշել նրա համար։

----------


## Mephistopheles

ապացույցները լինում են գիտական, էս դեպքու, ու շոշափելի… թե որն ա փաստ համարվում, դրա շուրջ բոլոր կողմերն ունեն համաձայնություն և դու որ չես ընդունում դրանք որպես փաստ դա արդեն քո խնդիրն ա… աթեիզմը դա դիրքորոշում ա ըստ որի աստված գոյություն չունի, այսինքն դիրքորոշումը գիտգության օգնությամբ ապացուցում է, փաստերով, որ աստված գոյություն չունի… գիտության նպատակը աստծո չգոյությունն ապացուցելը չէ, ոչ էլ էվոլյուցիան է դա նպատակ դրել… գիտգությունը տալիս է երևույթնորի ու իրերի բացատրություններ, իսկ էվոլյուցիան բացատրում է կյանքի առաջացումը… և այս բոլորը կատարվում է առարկայական փաստերով… էվոլյուցիայի հավաստիությունը կարելի է ստուգել այսօրվա բժշկության առաջընթացով այն այսօր հիմնված է այդ տեսության վրա և իրեն արդարացնում է

----------

piacere (05.03.2011), Skeptic (05.03.2011), VisTolog (05.03.2011)

----------


## Մինա

> Մի օրինակ բերեմ։ Խորհրդային շրջանի գիտությունը մերժում էր Աստծո և հոգու գոյությունը ու կրոններն էլ համարում էր մարդկանց հնարած կեղծ ուսմունքներ։ Այդ պատճառով այն ժամանակվա գիտությունը չէր ուսումնասիրում հոգու, մարդու նուրբ մարմնի և ընդհանրապես նուրբ աշխարհի երևույթները՝ ժխտելով դրանց գոյությունը։ Այնինչ այդպիսի երևույթների դերը շատ մեծ է ֆիզիկայի, հոգեբանության, կենսաբանության, բժշկության և գիտության այլ ոլորտներում։ Սակայն այժմ արդեն որոշ ուսումնասիրություններ կան արված ու նույնիսկ սարքերի միջոցով հայտնաբերվում են նուրբ աշխարհի, հոգեկան էներգիայի տարբեր դրսևորումներ։ Մինչդեռ հոգևոր ուսմունքները, կրոնները ընդունելու դեպքում այդպիսի մերժողական վերաբերմունք չէր լինի ու հավանաբար այժմյան գիտությունն արդեն շատ ավելի զարգացած կլիներ այս առումով։ Այսինքն՝ հոգևոր, կրոնական ուսմունքները մարդուն ճիշտ ապրելու ճանապարհն են ցույց տալիս և տվյալ դեպքում գիտությանը ուղղորդող դեր են կատարում՝ նրան պաշտպանում են սխալ ուղով գնալուց։
> Ընդհանրապես, աթեիստական գիտությունը, հիմնվելով միայն հինգ զգայարանների վրա, շատ հարցերի չի կարողանում պատասխանել կամ պատասխանելու համար հազարավոր տարիներ են պետք, մինչդեռ հոգևոր ուսմունքները դրանց պատասխանները գտնելու շատ ավելի լայն հնարավորություներ են տալիս։


Չեմ կարող համաձայնվել Արշակի հետ,քանի որ  հոգեվերլուծության տեսությունը ուսումնասիրող և առաջին անգամ մարդու ենթագիտակցությունն ապացուցող Զիգմունդ Ֆրոյդը աթեիստ է եղել(իմ իմանալով):
Խորհրդային շրջանի գիտությունը(աստծո և հոգու գոյությունը  մերժող)չէր սահմանափակվում միայն ՍՍՀՄ-Ի գիտնականներով:

----------

Mephistopheles (05.03.2011), piacere (05.03.2011), Skeptic (05.03.2011), VisTolog (05.03.2011)

----------


## Մինա

> Բացատրվում է շատ հասարակ
> Մարդկանց խմբերն են տարբեր: Իսկ էտ տարբերությունը գոյացել է իրենց բնական միջավայրերում երկարատև ապրելու հետևանքով: Այսինքն բոլոր կրոններն էլ վերջին հաշվով նույն բանն էն ասում, սակայն տարբեր "լեզուներով", որ ավելի հասկանալի լինի այն մարդկային խմբին, ում դա ուղղված է:


Եթե հաշվի չառնենք,որ հայերի վզին քրիստոնեությունը փաթաթեցին հունարեն լեզվով: :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (05.03.2011), piacere (05.03.2011), Skeptic (05.03.2011), VisTolog (05.03.2011)

----------


## Մինա

> Աստված ամեն մարդու մտածելու ունակություն է տվել, ազատություն է տվել ինքնուրույն ճիշտն ու սխալը որոշելու, եզրակացություններ անելու։ Ամեն մարդ էլ ճշմարտությունը փնտրել ու գտնելու  հնարավորություն  ունի։ Հիշենք Աստվածաշնչյան «Փնտրիր և կգտնեսը»։ Ու պետք չէ ուղեղն անջատել ու կուրորեն հավատալ ինչ–որ բանի։ Կարծում եմ, որ կրոնները մարդկությանը ճանապարհ ցույց տալու, խորհուրդ տալու նպատակ ունեն, այլ ոչ թե ինչ–որ բան պարտադրելով սահմանափակելու։


Արշակ ջան շատ գեղեցիկ է հնչում գրածդ,բայց մոռանում ես,որ քրիստոնեությունն ընդունելու համար վերացրեցին հին աստվածների տաճարներն ու ողջ ազգի հիշողությունը(գրականությունը ):Ինքնուրույն եզրակացության ու ազատ ընտրության (դեմոկրատական)հնարավորությունը միշտ չէ ,որ ունեցել է հայ ժողովուրդը:

----------

Mephistopheles (05.03.2011), piacere (05.03.2011), Skeptic (05.03.2011), VisTolog (05.03.2011)

----------


## Մինա

> *որևե մի գիտնական(աթեիստ) մոտավոր պատկերացում չունի. թէ ինչպես է կյանքը ծագել։*Այստեղ շատ տրամաբանական է որ խելացի մարդիկ  ընդունում են որ կյանքը  ստեղծվել է Արարչի կողմից։


 
Նույն տրամաբանությամբ կարող եմ հարցնել,-Իսկ Արարչին ով է ստեղծել????? :Think:

----------

Mephistopheles (05.03.2011), piacere (05.03.2011), Skeptic (05.03.2011)

----------


## Մինա

> Հարգելի  աթեիստ,   եթե   ցանկանում   ես   հանդիպել   աթեիստների,   որոնք   պատրաստ    են   մարդ   սպանել,  ապա   կառաջարկեմ   ծանոթանալ   բոլշեւիկյան   հեղափոխությունից՛   հետո   նախկին   սովետական   միությունում   ինչքան   մարդիք՛  են   դաժանաբար   աքսորվել  եւ  սպանվել:


Տարերքի մեջ մի ընկեք:Արարչի անվամբ ու մեծ սիրով քիչ արյուն չի թափվել:

----------

Mephistopheles (05.03.2011), piacere (05.03.2011), Skeptic (05.03.2011), VisTolog (05.03.2011), Աբելյան (05.03.2011)

----------


## piacere

Նետ ջան ինչպես նշվեց էվոլյուցիան չի ավարտվել, այն շատ բարդ պրոցես է: քեզ մի սովորական օրինակ բերեմ որ էվոլյուցիան շարունակվում է: Մեր ժամանակներում այդքան տարածված է երեխաների մոտ ատամնաշարի տարբեր տիպի դեֆորմացիաներ (10 երեխայից ամենաքիչը 5-ը գնում է ատամնաշարը ուղղելու) : սա շարունակվող էվոլյուցիան է, մարդկանց ատամնաշարը, ծնոտը և գանգը փոփոխվում են: սակայն պետք է հիշել որ էվոլյուցիան մի քանի տարում կամ նույնիսկ դարում չի լինում, այն շատ երկարատև գործընթաց է:

----------

Mephistopheles (05.03.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Նետ ջան ինչպես նշվեց էվոլյուցիան չի ավարտվել, այն շատ բարդ պրոցես է: քեզ մի սովորական օրինակ բերեմ որ էվոլյուցիան շարունակվում է: Մեր ժամանակներում այդքան տարածված է երեխաների մոտ ատամնաշարի տարբեր տիպի դեֆորմացիաներ (10 երեխայից ամենաքիչը 5-ը գնում է ատամնաշարը ուղղելու) : սա շարունակվող էվոլյուցիան է, մարդկանց ատամնաշարը, ծնոտը և գանգը փոփոխվում են: սակայն պետք է հիշել որ էվոլյուցիան մի քանի տարում կամ նույնիսկ դարում չի լինում, այն շատ երկարատև գործընթաց է:


Էդ էվոլյուցիա չի այլ մուտացիա,որի հիման վրա տեղի է ունենում էվոլյուցիան,որը որոշակի ուղղվածությամբ բարենպաստ հատկանիշների պահապանումն է:
Անձամբ ես քրիստոնեա եմ,բայց ինչքան շատ եմ կարդում կրեացիոնիստական տեքստեր էդքան համոզվում եմ,որ էվոլյուցիան եղել է,չնայած այս տեսության մեջ էլ կան թերի կողմեր:Ամեն դեպքում եթե էս էդ թեման չի ու էվոլյուցիայի քննարկման համար ուրիշ թեմա կա Կենսաբանություն բաժնում

----------


## piacere

> Էդ էվոլյուցիա չի այլ մուտացիա,որի հիման վրա տեղի է ունենում էվոլյուցիան


Ինքդ նշեցիր մուտացիա, որի հիման վրա տեղի է ունենում * էվոլյուցիան:*  




> Անձամբ ես քրիստոնեա եմ,բայց ինչքան շատ եմ կարդում կրեացիոնիստական տեքստեր էդքան համոզվում եմ,որ էվոլյուցիան եղել է,չնայած այս տեսության մեջ էլ կան թերի կողմեր:


Գոնե լավ է քրիստոնյա լինելով հանդերձ ընդունում ես էվոլյուցիայի տեսությունը:  :Hands Up: 



> Ամեն դեպքում եթե էս էդ թեման չի ու էվոլյուցիայի քննարկման համար ուրիշ թեմա կա Կենսաբանություն բաժնում


Հարգելի Freeman Նետը օրինակներ էր պահանջում որ էվոլյուցիան դեռ շարունակվում է, ես էլ բերեցի օրինակը:  :Blush:

----------

Mephistopheles (05.03.2011)

----------


## Նետ

> Անձամբ ես քրիստոնեա եմ,բայց ինչքան շատ եմ կարդում կրեացիոնիստական տեքստեր էդքան համոզվում եմ,որ էվոլյուցիան եղել է,չնայած այս տեսության մեջ էլ կան թերի կողմեր:Ամեն դեպքում եթե էս էդ թեման չի ու էվոլյուցիայի քննարկման համար ուրիշ թեմա կա Կենսաբանություն բաժնում


 Freeman ջան էվոլյուցիյա կոչվածը հիպնոզից այն կողմ չի անցնում. ինչպես հիտլերն էր ասում ՝ՙեթե սուտը անընդհատ կրկնես ՝ ճշմարտանման ա դառնում՚ Էս ասույթն են օգտագործում էվտ իստները.ուրիշ ոչ մի բան։Հենց դրա համար են 10-11 տարեկան երեխաներին ներարկում էդ սուտը։ 
Բացի թդթի վրայի սուտի ապացույցներից նրանք ոչ մի իրեղեն  ապացույց չունեն։եկ տրամաբանենք միասին՝ նրանց ասելով դինոզավրերը  վերացել են 200միլիոն տարի առաջ(սարսափելի մեծ թիվ)բայց ի զարմանս նրանց այսօր առկա են դինոզավրերի հրաշալի պահպանված հազարավոր մնացուկներ։Բայց նրանց հորինած մարդանմանների  կամ ցանկացած այլ անցումային փուլի ոչ մի նորմալ կամ աննորմալ պահպանված կմաղք չկա նույնիսկ եթե դրանց տարիքը պետք է հասներ 200 հազար տարվա։ 
Ի՞նչ է ստացվում՝ 200 միլիոն տարին ավելի քիչ է. քան 200հազար տարին. :Shok:

----------


## Skeptic

> Freeman ջան էվոլյուցիյա կոչվածը հիպնոզից այն կողմ չի անցնում. ինչպես հիտլերն էր ասում ՝ՙեթե սուտը անընդհատ կրկնես ՝ ճշմարտանման ա դառնում՚ Էս ասույթն են օգտագործում էվտ իստները.ուրիշ ոչ մի բան։Հենց դրա համար են 10-11 տարեկան երեխաներին ներարկում էդ սուտը։ 
> Բացի թդթի վրայի սուտի ապացույցներից նրանք ոչ մի իրեղեն  ապացույց չունեն։եկ տրամաբանենք միասին՝ նրանց ասելով դինոզավրերը  վերացել են 200միլիոն տարի առաջ(սարսափելի մեծ թիվ)բայց ի զարմանս նրանց այսօր առկա են դինոզավրերի հրաշալի պահպանված հազարավոր մնացուկներ։Բայց նրանց հորինած մարդանմանների  կամ ցանկացած այլ անցումային փուլի ոչ մի նորմալ կամ աննորմալ պահպանված կմաղք չկա նույնիսկ եթե դրանց տարիքը պետք է հասներ 200 հազար տարվա։ 
> Ի՞նչ է ստացվում՝ 200 միլիոն տարին ավելի քիչ է. քան 200հազար տարին.


Ասեմ ավելին՝ էս նկարը բավական խոսուն ա.

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Freeman ջան էվոլյուցիյա կոչվածը հիպնոզից այն կողմ չի անցնում. ինչպես հիտլերն էր ասում ՝ՙեթե սուտը անընդհատ կրկնես ՝ ճշմարտանման ա դառնում՚ Էս ասույթն են օգտագործում էվտ իստները.ուրիշ ոչ մի բան։Հենց դրա համար են 10-11 տարեկան երեխաներին ներարկում էդ սուտը։ 
> Բացի թդթի վրայի սուտի ապացույցներից նրանք ոչ մի իրեղեն  ապացույց չունեն։եկ տրամաբանենք միասին՝ նրանց ասելով դինոզավրերը  վերացել են 200միլիոն տարի առաջ(սարսափելի մեծ թիվ)բայց ի զարմանս նրանց այսօր առկա են դինոզավրերի հրաշալի պահպանված հազարավոր մնացուկներ։Բայց նրանց հորինած մարդանմանների  կամ ցանկացած այլ անցումային փուլի ոչ մի նորմալ կամ աննորմալ պահպանված կմաղք չկա նույնիսկ եթե դրանց տարիքը պետք է հասներ 200 հազար տարվա։ 
> Ի՞նչ է ստացվում՝ 200 միլիոն տարին ավելի քիչ է. քան 200հազար տարին.


Գուցե ոչ թե չկա, այլ դուք չգիտե՞ք, որ կա :Smile:  Կմախքների քանակի պատճառն էլ այն է, որ սողունները դաս է, «մարդը»՝ ցեղ:
Միշտ մի բանի վրա եմ զարմացել: Էվոլյուցիոն տեսություն ասելով հասկանում եք պրիմատներից մարդու առաջացումը: Երբ որ սկսում ենք ասել, որ էվոլյուցիան միայն մարդուն չի վերաբերում, մնացած կենդանի օրգանիզմներին նույնպես  վերաբերում է, դա սկսում եք մոտավոր ընդունել, բայց մարդու առաջացումը` երբեք ու մեկ էլ, երբ որ ասում եմ «օրգանիզմների պատմական զարգացում», ոչ մի բան չեն ասում, բայց այ եթե ասում եմ էվոլյուցիա... :Tomato: 
Ես էստեղ չեմ եկել բանավեճի մեջ մտնեմ, ուղղակի բոլորը խոսում են էս տեսության մասին, ոնցոր թե ամեն ինչ պատկերացնում են: Կյանքում մտել եք ինչ-որ մի թեմա ու մերժել բջջային տեսությունը կամ օրինակ սաղմնային զարգացման տեսությունը, փոփոխականության տեսությունը կամ կենսաբանության մնացած տեսություններից որևէ մեկը, չէ որ նրանցում էլ լիքը ենթադրելի կետեր կան: Ինչի՞ եք ուզում սխալ համարել իմ գիտության հիմքը հանդիսացող տեսություններից մեկը, մանավանդ, որ լավ չգիտեք դա ինչա՞))
Հարգելի թեիստներ և աթեիստներ, միևնույն, ինչքան էլ միմյանց համոզեք, ոչ մի արդյունքի չեք հասնելու :Jpit: (սա ժամանակով ապացուցվածա :Jpit: ), մի ժամանակ պահանջում էի հարգանք կրոնի հանդեպ, հիմա էլ պահանջում եմ հարգանք իմ գիտության հանդեպ:
 :Love:

----------

Freeman (06.03.2011), Mephistopheles (05.03.2011), Moonwalker (05.03.2011), Skeptic (05.03.2011), VisTolog (05.03.2011)

----------


## Նետ

> Գուցե ոչ թե չկա, այլ դուք չգիտե՞ք, որ կա:


ՈՒրախ կլինեմ տեղեկանալու.խնդրեմ համապատասխան բաժնում տեղադրեք  կոնկրետ ի՞նչ գտածոներ կան։ Միայն թէ  փաստերը չլինեն  վրձնանկարներ կամ մուլտեր։ 
Հ Գ
Դատարկություն. իմ նպատակը այստեղ էվտ ն քննարկելը  չէ։ Այստեղ բոլորովին այլ հարց է շոշափվում ։եթե մի պահ անգամ  ենթադրենք.  որ  ամեն ինչ էվտ վարկածով է եղել.ապա դա  ամենևին չի նշանակում. որ  ապացուցվեց որ  կյանքը  առանց Արարչի է ստեղծվել։Դա նույնն է թէ ասենք որ ծրագիրը առանց ձրագրավորողի է գծվել։
Նորից եմ կրկնում ՝ոչ մի գիտնական ոչ մի ապացույց չունի թէ որտեղից է  առաջացել  կենդանությունը՝ կյանք կոչվածը։Սա լիովին թույլ է տալիս ինձ  ընդունել որ կյանքը ինչպես նաև ցանկացած  խելամիտ բան.ունի իր  հեղինակը. 
Հիմա մեր ֆորումում մի քանի հոգի որոշել են ապացուցել. որ  կյանքի դեպքում  հեղինակ ՝ Արարիչ չկա։ ես անհամբեր սպասում եմ  նրանց  ապացույցներին։ Կարծում եմ հարցը դժվար չի։բայց մարդիկ  պատասխանելու փոխարեն  անցնում են  էվտ ի կամ Աստվածաշնչի  քննարկմանը. կամ էլ սկսում են անձնական վիրավորանքներ տեղալ. խույս տալու համար պատասխանից։

----------

luys747 (05.03.2011), Moonwalker (05.03.2011), Shah (05.03.2011)

----------


## luys747

Էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը ունի շատ մեծ թերություն: Ըստ այդ տեսության՝ էվոլյուցիայի շարժիչ ուժերը բնական ընտրությունը եվ ժառանգական փոփոխականությունն են: Սակայն մուտացիաները երբեք դրական արդյունքի չեն հասցնում, էլ ուր է, թե ցածրակարգից բարձրակարգ ստեղծելը:

----------

Նետ (05.03.2011)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> ՈՒրախ կլինեմ տեղեկանալու.խնդրեմ համապատասխան բաժնում տեղադրեք  կոնկրետ ի՞նչ գտածոներ կան։ Միայն թէ  փաստերը չլինեն  վրձնանկարներ կամ մուլտեր։


Եթե գտածոները վերաբերում են մարդու էվոլյուցիային:
Քանի որ իմ հիշելով, համապատասխան թեման, արդեն շուտվանից այս թեմայի ապագային է արժանացել, ներկայացնեմ այստեղ: Միայն ուշադրություն դարձրեք, որ ես ներկայացնում եմ միայն հնեաբանական ապացույցները այն էլ ամեքից մի նկար, այլ ոչ թե յուրաքանչյուրի տեսակները առանձին-առանձին, կարող եք փնտրել ու նայել :Jpit: 

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
ավսթրալոպիթեկ

հմուտ մարդ

ուղղաձիգ քայլող մարդ 

նեանդրթալյան մարդ

կրոմանյոնցի


Հարգելի *Նետ*, ես հասկանում եմ ձեզ և ձեր տեսակետը: Ընդունեք ինչպես, որ ինքներդ եք ցանկանում :Smile: 
Հարգելի *Լույս*, ժառանգական փոփոխականությունը կատարվում է ոչ միայն մուտացիաների ձևով, կա նաև համակցված փոփոխականություն: Բացի այդ մուտացիաները կարող են նաև նպաստավոր լինել: Դրա շաաաաատ պարզագույն օրինակ է, պոլիպլոիդիան, որի դեպքում, օրինակ ստանում են մի քանի անգամ մեծ պտուղներով բույս, որը մենք մեծ հաճույքով ուտում ենք :Smile: 
*Աթեիստներ* դուք էլ հերիքա հումորալ դառնաք :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (06.03.2011), Mephistopheles (05.03.2011), Moonwalker (05.03.2011), Skeptic (05.03.2011), VisTolog (05.03.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Նետ, դու պիտի փաստես որ գոյություն ունի, քանի որ դու ես պնդում որ գոյություն ունի… իսկ չգոյության փաստը դա գիտության բացատրությունն է… այն ինչ դու ու քո նմանները վերագրում են աստծուն իրականում ունի գիտական բացատրություն… սրանից պարզ հնարավոր չի բացատրել

----------

Skeptic (05.03.2011), VisTolog (05.03.2011), Մինա (06.03.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գուցե ոչ թե չկա, այլ դուք չգիտե՞ք, որ կա Կմախքների քանակի պատճառն էլ այն է, որ սողունները դաս է, «մարդը»՝ ցեղ:
> Միշտ մի բանի վրա եմ զարմացել: Էվոլյուցիոն տեսություն ասելով հասկանում եք պրիմատներից մարդու առաջացումը: Երբ որ սկսում ենք ասել, որ էվոլյուցիան միայն մարդուն չի վերաբերում, մնացած կենդանի օրգանիզմներին նույնպես  վերաբերում է, դա սկսում եք մոտավոր ընդունել, բայց մարդու առաջացումը` երբեք ու մեկ էլ, երբ որ ասում եմ «օրգանիզմների պատմական զարգացում», ոչ մի բան չեն ասում, բայց այ եթե ասում եմ էվոլյուցիա...
> Ես էստեղ չեմ եկել բանավեճի մեջ մտնեմ, ուղղակի բոլորը խոսում են էս տեսության մասին, ոնցոր թե ամեն ինչ պատկերացնում են: Կյանքում մտել եք ինչ-որ մի թեմա ու մերժել բջջային տեսությունը կամ օրինակ սաղմնային զարգացման տեսությունը, փոփոխականության տեսությունը կամ կենսաբանության մնացած տեսություններից որևէ մեկը, չէ որ նրանցում էլ լիքը ենթադրելի կետեր կան: Ինչի՞ եք ուզում սխալ համարել իմ գիտության հիմքը հանդիսացող տեսություններից մեկը, մանավանդ, որ լավ չգիտեք դա ինչա՞))
> Հարգելի թեիստներ և աթեիստներ, միևնույն, ինչքան էլ միմյանց համոզեք, ոչ մի արդյունքի չեք հասնելու(սա ժամանակով ապացուցվածա), մի ժամանակ պահանջում էի հարգանք կրոնի հանդեպ, հիմա էլ պահանջում եմ հարգանք իմ գիտության հանդեպ:


Այս ամենը գիտե՞ս ինչից է գալիս… նրանից որ նրանք մարդուն կենդանական աշխարհի մաս չեն ընդունում… ամեն ինչին համաձայն են բացի դրանից…

----------

Skeptic (05.03.2011), VisTolog (05.03.2011), Դատարկություն (05.03.2011)

----------


## Մինա

> 2 հատ փաստ ունես 1 ը բեր։



Ամենա կարկառուն փաստը հայերի ցեղասպանությունն է:Մեկ ու կես միլիոն հայ կոտորվեց,բռնաբարվեց և խոշտանգվեց աստծուց ողորմություն ու թողություն խնդրելով,աստծուն երկրպագելու համար,աստծո անունը շուրթերին:

----------

Mephistopheles (06.03.2011), Skeptic (06.03.2011)

----------


## Bujak2012

Մարդիկ ես ուզում եմ իմ պատկերացումները ներկայացնեմ «Աստված » հասկացողության վերաբերյալ: Սկսեմ տիեզերքից: Անձամբ ես անսահմանությունը շատ դժվար եմ պատկերացնում, էլ ուր մնաց ընդարձակվող անվերջությունը: Հավատալ, որ էդ հազարավոր արևային համակարգերը, միլիոնավոր մոլորակները, միլիարդավոր աստղերը իրանք իրանց կայֆով անկառավարելի պտտվում են, ծնվում են, վերանում են, շատանում են և այլն, իմ կողմից միամտություն կլինի: Այսինքին ես հավատում եմ, որ կա ինչ, որ մի ուժ որը այդ ամբողջ տիեզերք արարում և նորմալ կառավարում է: Մարդիկ այդ ուժի իրենց համար տեսանելի և մասամբ ընկալելի հատվածի անունը դրել են Աստված: Հիմա մի պահ փորձեք պատկերացնել անսահման տիեզերքը և մի առանձին վերցրած մարդը իրենց մաշտաբներով....Պատկերացրիք: Եթե մարդու մարմինը հարաբերականորեն ընդունենք որպես տիզերք, ապա մարդը այդ «մարմին տւեզերքում» ընդամենը լավագույն դեպքում մի մոլեկուլի, բջջի չափս և կյանքի տևողություն կունենար: Հիմա պատկերացրեք մեր օրգանիզմում ամեն վարկյան քանի բջիջ է ծնվում, մահանում: Ամեն մի բջիջը իրա ծնվելուց մինչև մահանալը ինչ ցանկություններ, երազանքներ ունի: Հիմա կասեք. մենք ինչ իմանանք էդ բջիջների ցանկությունների և պռոբլեմների մասին: Բայց միթե դուք չգիտեք, որ էդ բջիջները հավատում են ձեր գոյությանը, պաշտում են ձեզ, վախենում են ձեզանից իրենք իրենց համար օրենքներ են ընդունել ձեզ /ըստ իրենց՝ ձեր պատվիրաններով/ ինչպես պետքա ձեզ գոհացնեն, որ իրենց համար լավ լինի: Էդ մեծամիտ բջիջներին թվումա, որ իրանք ու դուք իրար հավասար եք ու դուք ձեր բան ու գործը թողած ուշի ուշով հետևում եք նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրի պահվածքին: Ու հավատալով դրան, երկրպագում են ձեզ, աղոթում են, որ հանկարծ անզգուշորեն ձեր ձեռքը դանակով չկտրեք,որպիսի իրենք անժամանակ չզոհվեն և այլն, և այլն: Աստծուն որպես առևտրական ընդունել /ցանկացած կրոնում՝ ես քեզ պաշտեմ, վախենամ, աղոթեմ, մոմ վառեմ և այլն, դու ինձ էս,էս էս/ մարդու մեծամտության և լկտիության հետևանք է: Տիեզրաստեցիչը և կառավարիչը էդքան պարապ չի, որպիսի զբաղվի ձեզանով: Նայեք ձեր շուրջը ու կտեսնեք, որ սրիկաների 90 տոկոսը «Աստծու» հետ առևտուր են անում. էլ եկեղեցի են կառուցում և էլ ու էլ: Նորմալ մարդու համար հեչ պետք չի՝ ինչ, որ «Աստծու» վախից, մարդավարի ապրի:

----------


## Նետ

> Դու պիտի փաստես որ գոյություն ունի, քանի որ դու ես պնդում որ գոյություն ունի… իսկ չգոյության փաստը դա գիտության բացատրությունն է…


 Քիչ առաջ մեծ մեծ խոսում էիր որ ապացուցելու ես Աստծո  չգոյության հարցը. հիմա էլ  ասում ես  թէ իմ _չ_ապացույցը քեզ համար ապացու՞յց է։


> այն ինչ դու ու քո նմանները վերագրում են աստծուն իրականում ունի գիտական բացատրություն… սրանից պարզ հնարավոր չի բացատրել


Մի հատ օրինակ բեր որ ես դա վերագրել եմ Աստծուն .իսկ դու և քո նմանները գիտական բացատրություն են տվել։(Բացատրություն  ասելով  վերջնական ապացույց եմ  ակնկալում.և ոչ թէ  հիպոթեզ)


> Այս ամենը գիտե՞ս ինչից է գալիս… նրանից որ նրանք մարդուն կենդանական աշխարհի մաս չեն ընդունում… ամեն ինչին համաձայն են բացի դրանից…


Մարդը ըենդանական աշխարհին է պատկանում. ոչ թէ անասնական կամ բուսական.թեպետ  անասնական աշխարհն էլ իր հերդին  կենդանականին ա պատկանում ։Սա ոչ ոք չի հերքել։ Մի զրպարտիր։ Կամ ի՞նչ ա քեզ թվում ա  որևե մի առանձին  կաթնասունի  կամ ձկան էվոլյուցիան արդեն  ապացուցել ես՝ Հիմա էլ մարդունն ա մնացե՞լ։

----------


## Նետ

> Ասեմ ավելին՝ էս նկարը բավական խոսուն ա.


Գուցե պատկերացումից թույլ եմ(Դրանից ա երևի որ  չեմ  կարողանում պատկերացնել թէ ինչպես  միաբջիջը դարձավ մարդ)
 Դրա համար կուզեի իմանալ թէ ինչի մասին է խոսում քո նկարը .ես իրա լեզուն չհասկացա։Mephistopheles քանի Gardmanian ը ֆորումում չէ .հիանալի  առիթ է ու կուզեի իմանալ քեզ պարզ է՞ թէ  ինչ է խոսում այս նկարը։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Քիչ առաջ մեծ մեծ խոսում էիր որ ապացուցելու ես Աստծո  չգոյության հարցը. հիմա էլ  ասում ես  թէ իմ _չ_ապացույցը քեզ համար ապացու՞յց է։Մի հատ օրինակ բեր որ ես դա վերագրել եմ Աստծուն .իսկ դու և քո նմանները գիտական բացատրություն են տվել։(Բացատրություն  ասելով  վերջնական ապացույց եմ  ակնկալում.և ոչ թէ  հիպոթեզ)Մարդը ըենդանական աշխարհին է պատկանում. ոչ թէ անասնական կամ բուսական.թեպետ  անասնական աշխարհն էլ իր հերդին  կենդանականին ա պատկանում ։Սա ոչ ոք չի հերքել։ Մի զրպարտիր։ Կամ ի՞նչ ա քեզ թվում ա  որևե մի առանձին  կաթնասունի  կամ ձկան էվոլյուցիան արդեն  ապացուցել ես՝ Հիմա էլ մարդունն ա մնացե՞լ։


Նետ ջան, դու երևում է Դատարկության "սեղմիր այստեղ" կոճակը չես սեղմել… սեղմիր և կտեսնես ապացույցները… որ մարդը ոչ թե աստծո արարած է, այլ կենդանական աշխարհի մի մասը… սրա դեմ նույնիսկ եկեղեցին չի պայքարում (կաթոլիկ)… թե՞ ուզում ես ես նույն բանը դնեմ… եթե ավիլի շատ ապացույցներ ես ուզում, կարող ես բացել աստղագիտույան ու կենսաբանության դասագրքերը… մեր առաջարկածները հիպոթեզեր չեն, այլ տեսություններ են որոնք հիմնված են փաստերի վրա… գիտության մեջ առանց փաստի տեսություններ չեն լինում…

մի նկատառում… եթե դու օգտվում ես որևէ դեղից, ասենք գնխացավի կամ այլ (ամբեղջ աշխարհն է օգտվում) ապա դու ուղղակիորեն ընդունում ես էվոլյուցիայի ճշմարտացիությունը քանի որ դեղերը նախ փորձարկվում են կենդանիների վրա այն նկատառումներով որ մարդն ունի կենդանական ծագում, և ապա տալիս մարդկան գործածության… եթե փորձարկվող դեղը  կենդանիների օրգանիզմի կողմից չի ընդունվում, այն առավել ևս պիտանի չէ մարդու համար… 

անասուններն ու բուսերն էլ են աշխարհին պատկանում, ինչպես նաև տիեզերքին… մարդն էլ պատկանում է կենդանական աշխարհին, սա հռետորությամբ չես կարող հերքել… այստեղ զրպարտություն չկա

Ինձ չի թվում որ ապացուցել են, դա հենց այդպես էլ կա… ամբողջ ինտերնետն է ողողված ապացույցներով իսկ եթե կուզես հենց իմ բերած ապացույցները, ապա այցելի Գիտական բաժնի Դարվինիզմ ենթաբաժինն ու կտեսնես ոչ միայն ձկան այլ նաև ձիու…

----------

Skeptic (06.03.2011), Դատարկություն (06.03.2011)

----------


## Նետ

> Նետ ջան, դու երևում է Դատարկության "սեղմիր այստեղ" կոճակը չես սեղմել… սեղմիր և կտեսնես ապացույցները… 
> Ինձ չի թվում որ ապացուցել են, դա հենց այդպես էլ կա… ամբողջ ինտերնետն է ողողված ապացույցներով իսկ եթե կուզես հենց իմ բերած ապացույցները, ապա այցելի Գիտական բաժնի Դարվինիզմ ենթաբաժինն ու կտեսնես ոչ միայն ձկան այլ նաև ձիու…


էս նույնն ա թէ քեզ ասեմ մտիր եկեղեցի ու հրեշտակների նկարները  քեզ կապացուցեն երկնքի արքայության մասին

----------


## Mephistopheles

> էս նույնն ա թէ քեզ ասեմ մտիր եկեղեցի ու հրեշտակների նկարները  քեզ կապացուցեն երկնքի արքայության մասին


դրանք իսկական գանգերի մնացորդներ են… նկարներ չեն… եթե գնաս մարդաբանական թանգարան, այնտեղ կտեսնես իրականները… չեմ կատակում … կան ու բնական է որ իսկականները չենք կարող դնլ ինտերնետի մեջ, սրանք լուսանկարներ են… հրեշտակներինը լուսանկարներ չեն

----------

Skeptic (06.03.2011), VisTolog (06.03.2011), Մինա (06.03.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

լավ արի ուրիշ տեսանկյունից ասեմ… Մինան շատ սիրուն գրել է… եթե աստված լիներ, ապա հայոց ցեղասպանություն պիտի չլիներ… և ընդհանրապես որևէ ցեղասպանություն պիտի չլիներ… չէ՞…

----------

Skeptic (06.03.2011)

----------


## Նետ

> դրանք իսկական գանգերի մնացորդներ են… նկարներ չեն… եթե գնաս մարդաբանական թանգարան, այնտեղ կտեսնես իրականները… չեմ կատակում … կան ու բնական է որ իսկականները չենք կարող դնլ ինտերնետի մեջ, սրանք լուսանկարներ են… հրեշտակներինը լուսանկարներ չեն


ՙՍերիական արտադրություն է՚ պետք Mephistopheles ։Թէ չէ մի երկու դեսից դենից հավաքած  իրար սոսնձած ոսկորներով ոչ մեկի չես վստահեցնի։ Հազարավոր  տարբեր տեսակի մարդակապիկներ.ձկներ ու թռջուններ են պետք։Դու պիտի ապացուցես որ քո գտածոն հատկապես մարդու նախնին է եղել.այլ ոչ առանձին կապկի տեսակ կամ  որևե ռախիտ մարդ։ Թե չէ էսօր էլ կան  նեգրեր որ կապկի դիմագծեր ու բնական ա  կապկանման գանգակազմություն ունեն եվրոպացու հետ համեմատած։
Կամ հեռու չգնանք Բուշը քեզ օրինակ :LOL: ։

----------


## Նետ

> լավ արի ուրիշ տեսանկյունից ասեմ… Մինան շատ սիրուն գրել է… եթե աստված լիներ, ապա հայոց ցեղասպանություն պիտի չլիներ… և ընդհանրապես որևէ ցեղասպանություն պիտի չլիներ… չէ՞…


Արի դեմագոգիաով չզբաղվենք հա՞։ Սա ուրիշ թեմա է։
_Գառդմանյանի նկարին պատասխանիր 279 հաղորդագրությունը ։_

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ՙՍերիական արտադրություն է՚ պետք Mephistopheles ։Թէ չէ մի երկու դեսից դենից հավաքած  իրար սոսնձած ոսկորներով ոչ մեկի չես վստահեցնի։ Հազարավոր  տարբեր տեսակի մարդակապիկներ.ձկներ ու թռջուններ են պետք։Դու պիտի ապացուցես որ քո գտածոն հատկապես մարդու նախնին է եղել.այլ ոչ առանձին կապկի տեսակ կամ  որևե ռախիտ մարդ։ Թե չէ էսօր էլ կան  նեգրեր որ կապկի դիմագծեր ու բնական ա  կապկանման գանգակազմություն ունեն եվրոպացու հետ համեմատած։
> Կամ հեռու չգնանք Բուշը քեզ օրինակ։


իմիջայլոց դրանք քիչ չեն, շատ շատ են, բայց անգամ մի հատի գոյությունը բավարար է, քանի որ եթե ճի եղել էվոյլուցիա ապա ոչ մի մնացորդ պիտի չլինի, իսկ եթե գոնե մի հատ կա ապա այդ եղածին բացատրություն պետք է տրվի… իսկ եղածները շատ-շատ են… մտի դարվինիզմ այնտեղ բավականին շատ նյութ կա…

----------

Skeptic (06.03.2011), VisTolog (06.03.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արի դեմագոգիաով չզբաղվենք հա՞։ Սա ուրիշ թեմա է։
> _Գառդմանյանի նկարին պատասխանիր։_


ինչի՞ ա դեմագոգիա… ոչ էլ ուրիշ թեմա է… 1.5 միլիոն մարդ է մորթվել աստծո աչքի առաջ, նրա լուռ ականատեսությամբ, դու ասում ես ուրիշ է… միգուցե մտածում ես թե նրանք մի մեղք գործած կլինեն… 

Գառդմանիանի նկարն էլ թող Գառդմանիանը պատասխանի… ինձնից ի՞նչ ես ուզում Նետ ջան… ես քեզ ասում ե՞մ քո համակիրների գրառումներին պատասխանի…

----------

Skeptic (06.03.2011), Մինա (06.03.2011)

----------


## Նետ

> իմիջայլոց դրանք քիչ չեն, շատ շատ են, բայց անգամ մի հատի գոյությունը բավարար է, քանի որ եթե ճի եղել էվոյլուցիա ապա ոչ մի մնացորդ պիտի չլինի, իսկ եթե գոնե մի հատ կա ապա այդ եղածին բացատրություն պետք է տրվի… իսկ եղածները շատ-շատ են… մտի դարվինիզմ այնտեղ բավականին շատ նյութ կա…


 ես դատարկ տեղը չեմ խոսում.դարվինիզմ թեման էլ եմ նայել. ինտեռնետն էլ եմ քրքրել.ռուսական ֆորումներում էլ եմ  ՙմարտնչել՚ ոչ մի լուրջ բան չկա .էլ չասեմ թէ ինչքան  կեղծարարներ են  հայտնաբերվել։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ես դատարկ տեղը չեմ խոսում.դարվինիզմ թեման էլ եմ նայել. ինտեռնետն էլ եմ քրքրել.ռուսական ֆորումներում էլ եմ  ՙմարտնչել՚ ոչ մի լուրջ բան չկա .էլ չասեմ թէ ինչքան  կեղծարարներ են  հայտնաբերվել։


կեղծարարություն էլ կա իսկականներ էլ կան ու շատ կան… թանգարաններում կեղծ նյութեր չեն պահում, հակաօրինական է, ինչ էլ որ ռեպլիկա է ապա անպայմանորեն նշվում է…

----------

Skeptic (06.03.2011), VisTolog (06.03.2011)

----------


## Նետ

> ինչի՞ ա դեմագոգիա… ոչ էլ ուրիշ թեմա է… 1.5 միլիոն մարդ է մորթվել աստծո աչքի առաջ, նրա լուռ ականատեսությամբ, դու ասում ես ուրիշ է… միգուցե մտածում ես թե նրանք մի մեղք գործած կլինեն…


 2 բառով պատասխանեմ ու էս թեմայում էս հարցի մասին չխոսենք։ Հիսուսը ոչ մի տեղ չասաց ՙինձ հավատա ու քեզ մատով ոչ ոք չի կպնի՚

----------

Freeman (06.03.2011), Moonwalker (06.03.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> 2 բառով պատասխանեմ ու էս թեմայում էս հարցի մասին չխոսենք։ Հիսուսը ոչ մի տեղ չասաց ՙինձ հավատա ու քեզ մատով ոչ ոք չի կպնի՚


2 բառով դու 1.5 միիլոն  զոհի հարցը համարում ես փակվա՞ծ… իմիջայլոց մենք էլ չենք մեղադրում աստծուն քանի որ նա չկա, չեղած մեկին չես կարող մեղադրել… բայց դուք ասում եք որ կա ու չեք էլ բացատրում թե ինչն է պատճառը որ նա հանդուրժեղ… հիմա քո համեստ կարծիքով էդ զոհերը դրախտում ե՞ն թե դժոխքում

----------

Skeptic (06.03.2011), VisTolog (06.03.2011), Մինա (06.03.2011)

----------


## Նետ

> 2 բառով դու 1.5 միիլոն  զոհի հարցը համարում ես փակվա՞ծ… իմիջայլոց մենք էլ չենք մեղադրում աստծուն քանի որ նա չկա, չեղած մեկին չես կարող մեղադրել… բայց դուք ասում եք որ կա ու չեք էլ բացատրում թե ինչն է պատճառը որ նա հանդուրժեղ… հիմա քո համեստ կարծիքով էդ զոհերը դրախտում ե՞ն թե դժոխքում


Ինչպես միշտ կրկնեմ մի քանի անգամ։Mephistopheles էս հարցդ երկար ցարցեր ա առաջ քաշելու։ սա  էս թեմայի բան չի. գտիր քեզ համապատասխան թեմա ու հարցրու ենտեղ

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինչպես միշտ կրկնեմ մի քանի անգամ։Mephistopheles էս հարցդ երկար ցարցեր ա առաջ քաշելու։ սա  էս թեմայի բան չի. գտիր քեզ համապատասխան թեմա ու հարցրու ենտեղ


այսիքն պատասխան չունես… ուրիշ բան չէր էլ կարելի սպասել…

… ասա սատանան ա արել…

----------

Skeptic (06.03.2011), VisTolog (06.03.2011), Մինա (06.03.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> … ասա սատանան ա արել…


Մեֆ ջան, ես էլ զարմացա, որ էդ տարբերակը չնշվեց, բայց հետաքրքիր մի հատ փաստ կա. համաձայն Աստվածաշնչի` աստված սպանել ա մոտ 2-2,5 մլն մարդ, էն դեպքում, երբ սատանան` ընդամենը 10, էն էլ երևի մենակ խեղճուկրակ Հոբի ընտանիքը:

Նետ, Դավոյին /Դատարկությանը/ հարգելով` հումորային կամ սարկաստիկ գրառումներ աշխատելու եմ չանել, բայց նկարս, եթե պետք ա, կմեկնաբանեմ: Պատկերված են /իհարկե` ֆոտոշոփած/ Ալֆրեդ Ուոլլեսը և Չարլզ Դարվինը` նացիստական ատրիբուտիկայով, ակնարկելով, որ իրանց էվոլյուցիոն տեսությամբ իրանք պատրաստվում են նվաճել ողջ աշխարհը ու բոլոր մարդկանց ստիպել հավատալ իրանց սուտի տեսությանը: Բնականաբար, էս ամբողջը` սարկազմով:

----------

Mephistopheles (06.03.2011), Դատարկություն (06.03.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

Ժող, կներեք իհարկե, որ խառնվում եմ, դուք կատարելապե՞ս պարապ եք: :Think: 
Ես հասկացում եմ ու (ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ) ակտիվորեն մասնակցում եմ քրիստոնեության ու նրան այս կամ այն չափ առնչվող ուսմունք/տեսություն/հավատքների առանձին դրույթներին վերաբերվող բանավեճերին: Բայց արդեն մի քանի էջ շարունակվող երկկողմանի ընդգծված նիհիլիզմով արտահայտվող անիմաստ (կներեք իհարկե) «բանավեճի» իմաստը չեմ տեսնում: Ախր ո՞նց չեք հասկանում, որ Նրա լինել/չլինելու ղուրջ միայն աներևակայելիորեն պարապները կարող են վիճել:
_Աթեիստներ_ - վերոհիշատակված Ֆրոյդը իր «Մի պատրանքի ապագա» գրքում կրոնի հասցեին ուղղված մի դյուժին վիրավորական ու ծաղրական (ձեր ասելով օրինաչափ) արտահայտությունների շարքում մի կարևոր բան է ասում: Մոտավորապես, որ բոլոր կրոնական հավատալիքները պատրանքներ են, *որոնք ենթակա չեն ապացուցման*:
Կարծում եմ Ֆրոյդից աթեիստ չեք լինի, բա էլ ի՞նչ եք ընկել Աստծո բացակայության ապացույցներ փնտրում:
_Քրիստոնյաներ_ - Ձեզ էլ 2 մեջբերում Սբ. Գրքից.
«Բայց յիմար եւ անմիտ վէճերից խուսափի՛ր. իմացի՛ր, որ դրանցից կռիւներ են ծնւում։» - Ա Տիմոթեոս 2: 21
«Իսկ արդ, եթէ ոմանք հաւատարիմ չգտնուեցին, միթէ նրանց անհաւատութիւնը Աստծու հաւատարմութիւնը խափանե՞ց։ Քա՛ւ լիցի։ Արդ, թող Աստուած ճշմարիտ լինի, իսկ ամէն մարդ՝ սուտ:» - Թուղթ առ Հռովմայացիս 3: 3-4

Աստծո (էվոլյուցիայի  ::}: ) սիրուն, խղճացե՛ք էս թեմայի մոդերին ու շարքային ընթերցող ակումբցիներին ու թողեք էս թեման քնի: :Wink:

----------

Freeman (06.03.2011), Shah (06.03.2011), Լեո (06.03.2011)

----------


## Մինա

> 2 բառով պատասխանեմ ու էս թեմայում էս հարցի մասին չխոսենք։ Հիսուսը ոչ մի տեղ չասաց ՙինձ հավատա ու քեզ մատով ոչ ոք չի կպնի՚


Քրիտոսին խաչելը տանջանքների տանջանքն եք համարում(հավատացյալներդ),իսկ հայերին իրեց հավատի համար (նույն խաչվածին երկրպագոգ)վայրագորեն խոշտանգելը համարում եք մատով կպնել?????
Մովսեսի ժողովրդին ազատելու համար ծովը երկու մասի բաժանեց,բա մի հրաշք էլ թող հայերի համար աներ:Թե նա միայն հրեաների աստվածն է?:

----------

Mephistopheles (06.03.2011), Skeptic (06.03.2011), Արէա (09.06.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

Moon, փաստորեն համ ընդունում ես, որ պատրանքա, համ էլ հավատում ես պատրանքին, հա՞: :Blink: 

Թե՞ մենակ ապացուցման չենթակա պահն էր քեզ պետք: :LOL:

----------

Skeptic (06.03.2011), Մինա (06.03.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Քրիտոսին խաչելը տանջանքների տանջանքն եք համարում(հավատացյալներդ),իսկ հայերին իրեց հավատի համար (նույն խաչվածին երկրպագոգ)վայրագորեն խոշտանգելը համարում եք մատով կպնել?????
> Մովսեսի ժողովրդին ազատելու համար ծովը երկու մասի բաժանեց,բա մի հրաշք էլ թող հայերի համար աներ:Թե նա միայն հրեաների աստվածն է?:


Ծովը Մովսեսը չի բաժանել երկու մասի: Էդ երևույթը գիտականորեն ապացուցվելա:

----------

Skeptic (06.03.2011), Մինա (06.03.2011)

----------


## Մինա

> _Աթեիստներ_ - վերոհիշատակված Ֆրոյդը իր «Մի պատրանքի ապագա» գրքում կրոնի հասցեին ուղղված մի դյուժին վիրավորական ու ծաղրական (ձեր ասելով օրինաչափ) արտահայտությունների շարքում մի կարևոր բան է ասում: Մոտավորապես, որ բոլոր կրոնական հավատալիքները պատրանքներ են, *որոնք ենթակա չեն ապացուցման*:


 Քանի որ պ ա տ ր ան ք ն ե ր  են(կրոնական հավատալիքները ),ենթակա չեն ապացուցման: :Smile:

----------


## Shah

> Moon, փաստորեն համ ընդունում ես, որ պատրանքա, համ էլ հավատում ես պատրանքին, հա՞:
> 
> Թե՞ մենակ ապացուցման չենթակա պահն էր քեզ պետք:


վիքին կարդա, կարաս դաժե աթեիստական մոտեցման մասն էլ կարդաս, բայց հենց առաջի տողերը մեջբերեմ`



> *Ве́ра — признание чего-нибудь истинным без предварительной фактической или логической проверки*, единственно в силу внутреннего, субъективного непреложного убеждения...


խոսքը մենակ Քրիստոնեության մասին չի

----------

Freeman (06.03.2011), Moonwalker (06.03.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> վիքին կարդա, կարաս դաժե աթեիստական մոտեցման մասն էլ կարդաս, բայց հենց առաջի տողերը մեջբերեմ`
> 
> խոսքը մենակ Քրիստոնեության մասին չի


Ինչ-որ բանում համոզված լինելը էդ ինչ-որ բանը իրական չի դարձնում:

----------

Mephistopheles (06.03.2011), Skeptic (06.03.2011), Մինա (07.03.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Հարգելի աթեիստնե՛ր, մի հարց ունեմ ձեզ:

Քրիստոնեությունը մի գաղափարախոսություն է, որի հիմնաքարը ՍԵՐՆ է: Սեր և միայն սեր, և սիրուց ածանցվող մնացած բոլոր բարիքները....

Ինձ համար հավատն առ Աստվածն նշանակում է հետևել այն ամենին, ինչը քարողում է քրիստոնեությունը՝ լինել բարոյական, արդարամիտ, սիրել մերձավորին և այլն:

Էսպիսի մի հարց ձեզ: Ի՞նչ է նշանակում չընդունել Աստծուն: Ի՞նչ է, միթե Աստծո պատգամներն ու քարոզն այդքան անընդունելի են: Չէ՞ որ Աստված հենց սեր է (ինչպես ասում է Աստվածաշունչը, *«Աստծուն ոչ ոք երբեք չի տեսել։ Եթէ միմեանց սիրենք, Աստուած բնակւում է մեր մէջ. եւ նրա սէրը մեր մէջ կատարեալ է։» Յովհաննես Ա 4:12*): Չե՞ք ընդունում սերը:

Ես երբենք չեմ ընդունի այն հիմնավորումը, թե իբր գիտությունը փաստերով ժխտում է Աստծու գոյությունը: Ոչ մի գիտություն ի զորու չէ ժխտել սերը:

----------

Freeman (06.03.2011), Moonwalker (07.03.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հարգելի աթեիստնե՛ր, մի հարց ունեմ ձեզ:
> 
> Քրիստոնեությունը մի գաղափարախոսություն է, որի հիմնաքարը ՍԵՐՆ է: Սեր և միայն սեր, և սիրուց ածանցվող մնացած բոլոր բարիքները....
> 
> Ինձ համար հավատն առ Աստվածն նշանակում է հետևել այն ամենին, ինչը քարողում է քրիստոնեությունը՝ լինել բարոյական, արդարամիտ, սիրել մերձավորին և այլն:
> 
> Էսպիսի մի հարց ձեզ: Ի՞նչ է նշանակում չընդունել Աստծուն: Ի՞նչ է, միթե Աստծո պատգամներն ու քարոզն այդքան անընդունելի են: Չէ՞ որ Աստված հենց սեր է (ինչպես ասում է Աստվածաշունչը, *«Աստծուն ոչ ոք երբեք չի տեսել։ Եթէ միմեանց սիրենք, Աստուած բնակւում է մեր մէջ. եւ նրա սէրը մեր մէջ կատարեալ է։» Յովհաննես Ա 4:12*): Չե՞ք ընդունում սերը:
> 
> Ես երբենք չեմ ընդունի այն հիմնավորումը, թե իբր գիտությունը փաստերով ժխտում է Աստծու գոյությունը: Ոչ մի գիտություն ի զորու չէ ժխտել սերը:


շատ լավ ես գրել Լեո ջան, ես 100% հետդ համաձայն եմ, այդ դեպքում եկեք իրերը կոչենք իրենց անուններով… սիրուն ասենք սեր ու վերջ, այս դեպքում գիտությունն ընդհանրապես չի խառնվի ոչնչին 

…բայց ցավոք սրտի այդպես չի… եկեղեցիները սիրո տաճարներ չեն, քահանաներն էլ սիրո սպասավորները չեն

----------

Quyr Qery (11.03.2011), Skeptic (06.03.2011), Մինա (07.03.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Հարգելի աթեիստնե՛ր, մի հարց ունեմ ձեզ:
> 
> Քրիստոնեությունը մի գաղափարախոսություն է, որի հիմնաքարը ՍԵՐՆ է: Սեր և միայն սեր, և սիրուց ածանցվող մնացած բոլոր բարիքները....
> 
> Ինձ համար հավատն առ Աստվածն նշանակում է հետևել այն ամենին, ինչը քարողում է քրիստոնեությունը՝ լինել բարոյական, արդարամիտ, սիրել մերձավորին և այլն:
> 
> Էսպիսի մի հարց ձեզ: Ի՞նչ է նշանակում չընդունել Աստծուն: Ի՞նչ է, միթե Աստծո պատգամներն ու քարոզն այդքան անընդունելի են: Չէ՞ որ Աստված հենց սեր է (ինչպես ասում է Աստվածաշունչը, *«Աստծուն ոչ ոք երբեք չի տեսել։ Եթէ միմեանց սիրենք, Աստուած բնակւում է մեր մէջ. եւ նրա սէրը մեր մէջ կատարեալ է։» Յովհաննես Ա 4:12*): Չե՞ք ընդունում սերը:
> 
> Ես երբենք չեմ ընդունի այն հիմնավորումը, թե իբր գիտությունը փաստերով ժխտում է Աստծու գոյությունը: Ոչ մի գիտություն ի զորու չէ ժխտել սերը:


Լեո ջան, բայց ի՞նչ պարտադիրա Աստծո գոյությունը ընդունել, նոր հետևել էդ ամեն ինչին: :Think:  Քո գրառումից նենց հասկացա, որ եթե Աստծուն չենք ընդունում, նշանակումա չենք սիրում: :Xeloq:  Ու հետո, ես ինքս ոչ թե քարոզներին եմ հետևում, այլ ինքս եմ ինձ համար արժեքներ ստեղծում, ասել է թե հենց նույն պատվիրանները:

----------

Mephistopheles (06.03.2011), Skeptic (06.03.2011), Մարկուս (16.05.2013), Մինա (07.03.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> շատ լավ ես գրել Լեո ջան, ես 100% հետդ համաձայն եմ, այդ դեպքում եկեք իրերը կոչենք իրենց անուններով… սիրուն ասենք սեր ու վերջ, այս դեպքում գիտությունն ընդհանրապես չի խառնվի ոչնչին 
> 
> …բայց ցավոք սրտի այդպես չի… *եկեղեցիները սիրո տաճարներ չեն, քահանաներն էլ սիրո սպասավորները չեն*


Mephistopheles ջան, ես հարցնում եմ Աստծո մասին, իսկ դու ինձ պատասխանում ես քահանաների մասին: Ախր ես հեչ «քահանա» բառը չէի օգտագործել, անգամ հեռավոր չէի էլ հիշատակել  :Unsure: 

Հիմա դու Աստծուն հավատու՞մ ես:

----------

Freeman (06.03.2011), Moonwalker (07.03.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Mephistopheles ջան, ես հարցնում եմ Աստծո մասին, իսկ դու ինձ պատասխանում ես քահանաների մասին: Ախր ես հեչ «քահանա» բառը չէի օգտագործել, անգամ հեռավոր չէի էլ հիշատակել 
> 
> Հիմա դու Աստծուն հավատու՞մ ես:


աստծուն չեմ հավատում, բայց մարդկանց ու բնությունը սիրում եմ իմ սերն աստծով պայմանավորված չի

----------

piacere (07.03.2011), Skeptic (06.03.2011), Մարկուս (16.05.2013), Մինա (07.03.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Ես հավատում եմ Աստծուն, որովհետև Աստված = Սերո գաղափարախոսություն: 

Լավ, իսկ վերը տրված հարցիս ուրիշ պատասխաններ կա՞ն:

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո ջան, բայց ի՞նչ պարտադիրա Աստծո գոյությունը ընդունել, նոր հետևել էդ ամեն ինչին: Քո գրառումից նենց հասկացա, որ եթե Աստծուն չենք ընդունում, նշանակումա չենք սիրում: Ու հետո, ես ինքս ոչ թե քարոզներին եմ հետևում, այլ ինքս եմ ինձ համար արժեքներ ստեղծում, ասել է թե հենց նույն պատվիրանները:


Վիստոկ ջան, Աստված (նրա գաղափարախոսությունն) ի զորու է Սերը քարոզել ամբոխներին, որպեսզի նրանք այլևս ամբոխ չլինեն: Հավատա՝ միշտ չէ, որ մարդը քեզ նման կարողանում է գիտակցորեն գալ այն համոզմանը, որ սերն իր համար արժեք է և ոչ թե անարժեքություն: Աստվածվախությունը երբեմն մարդուն ստիպում է գալ այդ գիտակցությանը, ավելի ճիշտ օգնում է...

Իսկ հակառակ դեպքում ծնվում են հիտլերներ, թալեաթ փաշաներ և այլն:

----------


## Լեո

Աստված գաղափարախոսություն է, որ զրկում է մարդուն բարու ու չարի, սիրո ու ատելության մեջ ընտրություն կատարելու ազատությունից: Եվ դա ճիշտ է, որովհետև չարն ու ատելությունը ընտրողն անպայման խաթարում է ուրիշների խաղաղ կյանքի իրավունքը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես հավատում եմ Աստծուն, որովհետև Աստված = Սերո գաղափարախոսություն: 
> 
> Լավ, իսկ վերը տրված հարցիս ուրիշ պատասխաններ կա՞ն:


Լեո ջան, շատ լավ ես անում որ հավատում ես ու ես հավատացյալներին դեմ որևէ բան չունեմ, ուղղակի երբ որ սկսում են թելադրել գիտությանն ու կրթությանը և մարդկանց վզին փաթաթել անհեթեթ օրենքներ, դա իմ և մարդու իրավունքներն ընդհանրապես սկսում է խախտել… ես ուղղակի թույլ չեմ տա դա… 

այս ֆորումում շատ կան հավատացյալներ և նույնիս հոգևորական ու նրանք իմ խորին հագնաքն են վայելում…

----------

Moonwalker (07.03.2011), piacere (07.03.2011), Skeptic (06.03.2011), VisTolog (06.03.2011), Լեո (06.03.2011), Մինա (07.03.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո ջան, շատ լավ ես անում որ հավատում ես ու ես հավատացյալներին դեմ որևէ բան չունեմ, ուղղակի երբ որ սկսում են թելադրել գիտությանն ու կրթությանը և մարդկանց վզին փաթաթել անհեթեթ օրենքներ, դա իմ և մարդու իրավունքներն ընդհանրապես սկսում է խախտել… ես ուղղակի թույլ չեմ տա դա…


Աստված մարդուն տվել է բանականություն և գիտությամբ զբաղվելու ունակություն: 
Եվ եթե որևէ մեկը փորձում է Աստծո անունից խանգարել այդ գործընթացը, ապա նա սատանայի պատգամավորն է:

----------

Mephistopheles (06.03.2011), Moonwalker (07.03.2011), Skeptic (06.03.2011), Win Wolf (07.03.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> Վիստոկ ջան, Աստված (նրա գաղափարախոսությունն) ի զորու է Սերը քարոզել ամբոխներին, որպեսզի նրանք այլևս ամբոխ չլինեն: Հավատա՝ միշտ չէ, որ մարդը քեզ նման կարողանում է գիտակցորեն գալ այն համոզմանը, որ սերն իր համար արժեք է և ոչ թե անարժեքություն: Աստվածվախությունը երբեմն մարդուն ստիպում է գալ այդ գիտակցությանը, ավելի ճիշտ օգնում է...
> 
> Իսկ հակառակ դեպքում ծնվում են հիտլերներ, թալեաթ փաշաներ և այլն:


Լեո ջան, շատ կուզենայի, որ բոլոր քրիստոնյաները քո պես մտածեին, բայց, ցավոք, էդպես չի:
Նույն Հիտլերը իրեն համարում էր իսկական կաթոլիկ, ու Հռոմի այն ժամանակվա պապը նրան հովանավորում էր:

----------


## VisTolog

> Վիստոկ ջան, Աստված (նրա գաղափարախոսությունն) ի զորու է Սերը քարոզել ամբոխներին, որպեսզի նրանք այլևս ամբոխ չլինեն: Հավատա՝ միշտ չէ, որ մարդը քեզ նման կարողանում է գիտակցորեն գալ այն համոզմանը, որ սերն իր համար արժեք է և ոչ թե անարժեքություն: Աստվածվախությունը երբեմն մարդուն ստիպում է գալ այդ գիտակցությանը, ավելի ճիշտ օգնում է...
> 
> Իսկ հակառակ դեպքում ծնվում են հիտլերներ, թալեաթ փաշաներ և այլն:


Փաստորեն Աստծո կերպարն *ընդամենը* ստեղծվել է մարդկանց՝ մի գաղափարի շուրջ միավորման համար: Համաձայն եմ, բայց էդ դեպքում նենց տպավորությունա, ոնցոր Աստված ինչ-որ կազմակերպությունա, որը մարդկանց իր մեջա վերցնում նպատակ իրագործելու համար: Ես չեմ ուզում էդ «կազմակերպության» մեջ մտնեմ: Դե եթե մի բան ընդամենը կազմակերպությունա, դա չի կարող էակ համարվել:

Ու ես էլի ոչինչ չեմ ունենա, եթե հավատացյալն ասի. «Աստված գոյություն չունի, բայց քանի որ նրա գոյությանը հավատալն ինձ օգնումա շատ հարցերի պատասխանները գտնել, դուրս գալ դժվար իրավիճակներից…և այլն», ուրեմն ես կհասկանամ իրան:

Հիմա դու հավատու՞մ ես Աստծո գոյությանը, թե՞ օգտագործում ես էդ հասկացողությունը քո կոպիտ ասած շահի համար:

----------


## Լեո

> Նույն Հիտլերը իրեն համարում էր իսկական կաթոլիկ, ու Հռոմի այն ժամանակվա պապը նրան հովանավորում էր:


 Դե ուրեմն գրողի ծոցն անցնեն Հիտլերն էլ, Հռոմի պապն էլ:

Էլի փորձում եք Աստծուն կապել կեղտոտ հոգևորականների հետ (խոսքը բնականաբար ոչ բոլոր հոգևորականների մասին է, ինչ խոսք՝ կան նաև առաքինի ու իրենց կոչմանն արժանի հոգևորականներ):

----------

Freeman (06.03.2011), Shah (09.03.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Փաստորեն Աստծո կերպարն *ընդամենը* ստեղծվել է մարդկանց՝ մի գաղափարի շուրջ միավորման համար: Համաձայն եմ, բայց էդ դեպքում նենց տպավորությունա, ոնցոր Աստված ինչ-որ կազմակերպությունա, որը մարդկանց իր մեջա վերցնում նպատակ իրագործելու համար: Ես չեմ ուզում էդ «կազմակերպության» մեջ մտնեմ: Դե եթե մի բան ընդամենը կազմակերպությունա, դա չի կարող էակ համարվել:
> 
> Ու ես էլի ոչինչ չեմ ունենա, եթե հավատացյալն ասի. «Աստված գոյություն չունի, բայց քանի որ նրա գոյությանը հավատալն ինձ օգնումա շատ հարցերի պատասխանները գտնել, դուրս գալ դժվար իրավիճակներից…և այլն», ուրեմն ես կհասկանամ իրան:
> 
> Հիմա դու հավատու՞մ ես Աստծո գոյությանը, թե՞ օգտագործում ես էդ հասկացողությունը քո կոպիտ ասած շահի համար:


Վիստ, կարդացե՞լ ես Աստվածաշունչը: 
Եթե չես կարդացել, կարդա ու կհասկանաս (հուսով եմ)՝ ինչով է տարբերվում քրիստոնեությունը «ինչ-որ կազմակերպությունից»: Մի բանում ճիշտ ես. Աստված իրոք միավորող գաղափար է:


Իսկ ես հավատում եմ այն ամենին, ինչ քարողում է Աստված: Ինձ համար Աստված մի ամբողջություն է, որ կրում է իր մեջ ամենայն լավն ու ճշմարիտը:


Իսկ պիղծ-միղծ հոգևորականներ, քրիստոնեությունը ժխտող *ինքնանպատակ* գիտնականներ... ինձ համար չնչին բաներ են  :Wink:

----------

Freeman (06.03.2011), Moonwalker (07.03.2011), Win Wolf (07.03.2011)

----------


## piacere

> Ինձ համար հավատն առ Աստվածն նշանակում է հետևել այն ամենին, ինչը քարողում է քրիստոնեությունը՝* լինել բարոյական, արդարամիտ, սիրել մերձավորին* և այլն:


Լեո նշվածները կարելի ա անել նաև առանց կրոնի: այսինքն բարոյական, արդարամիտ լինելու և այլնի համար անպայման չի հավատացյալ լինել: եթե դու ընտրել ես որ քրիստոնյա լինելով դու կարող ես այս ամենին հասնել, խնդիր չկա: բայց հակառակն էլ մի պնդեք որ ովքեր աստծուն չեն հավատում բարոյական, արդարամիտ ...... չեն:

----------

Bujak2012 (07.03.2011), Mephistopheles (07.03.2011), Skeptic (07.03.2011), VisTolog (07.03.2011), Մինա (07.03.2011)

----------


## Նետ

> մի պնդեք որ ովքեր աստծուն չեն հավատում բարոյական, արդարամիտ ...... չեն:


 RealRammstein ինչպես միշտ էս հարցս էլ ա անպատասխան մնալու։Ուտի հարցնում եմ հենց այնպես .  առանձնապես մի պատասխան  չեմ ակնկալում։ 
Ու՞մ  խոսքերից. ու՞մ պահվածքից  ես զգացել. որ  Աստծուն ընդունող մարդը  ՝ չնդունողին.  համարում է անբարոյական ու անարդարամիտ։

----------

Moonwalker (07.03.2011)

----------


## piacere

> Ուտի հարցնում եմ հենց այնպես . * առանձնապես մի պատասխան  չեմ ակնկալում։*


արդեն որ վատ ես տտրամադրված էլ ինչ ես ասեմ: ինչ էլ պատասխանեմ մեկ ա կասես* հենց այնպես* պատասխան է: 




> Ու՞մ  խոսքերից. ու՞մ պահվածքից  ես զգացել. որ  Աստծուն ընդունող մարդը  ՝ չնդունողին.  համարում է անբարոյական ու անարդարամիտ։


Այնուհանդերձ որ քեզ առիթ չտամ բամբասելու պատասխանում եմ. շատ-շատերն են այդպես մտածում, ոչ միայն հայ, գնա ուրիշ ֆորումներ էլ ու կտեսնես ասածիս ճշմարտացիությունը:

----------


## Shah

մի հատ հարց էլի. ձեր մեջ էդքան ագրեսիա ո՞րտեղից...

----------

Freeman (07.03.2011), Moonwalker (07.03.2011), Skeptic (07.03.2011), Դատարկություն (07.03.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> մի հատ հարց էլի. ձեր մեջ էդքան ագրեսիա ո՞րտեղից...


Բազում օրինակներից մեկը բերեմ. երբ քեզ մեղադրում են, դու չե՞ս ագրեսիվանում: Ես որ ահավոր ագրեսիվ եմ դառնում, երբ մեղադրում են: Կոնկրետ էս կրոնական թեմայով, պետք չի ինձ մեղադրել ինչ-որ ադամական մեղքերի մեջ, ասել որ իմ մեղավորության պատճառով դժոխք եմ գնալու, կամ որ իմ սերունդը կրելու ա իմ մեղքերը, որ պետքա Աստծուն հավատալ, եթե չես ուզում պատժվել այն աստծո կողմից, ով քեզ բանականությունա տվել ու ասել, որ եթե իրեն չհետևես, կայրվես դժոխքում… և այլն: Ամեն հավատացյալ թող ինքն իրեն սպառնա ու վախեցնի իր պատրանքներով, կրակներով, սատանաներով… բայց ոչ դիմացինին

----------

kyahi (08.03.2011), piacere (07.03.2011), Skeptic (07.03.2011), Մարկուս (16.05.2013)

----------


## Shah

> Բազում օրինակներից մեկը բերեմ. երբ քեզ մեղադրում են, դու չե՞ս ագրեսիվանում: Ես որ ահավոր ագրեսիվ եմ դառնում, երբ մեղադրում են: Կոնկրետ էս կրոնական թեմայով, պետք չի ինձ մեղադրել ինչ-որ ադամական մեղքերի մեջ, ասել որ իմ մեղավորության պատճառով դժոխք եմ գնալու, կամ որ իմ սերունդը կրելու ա իմ մեղքերը, որ պետքա Աստծուն հավատալ, եթե չես ուզում պատժվել այն աստծո կողմից, ով քեզ բանականությունա տվել ու ասել, որ եթե իրեն չհետևես, կայրվես դժոխքում… և այլն: Ամեն հավատացյալ թող ինքն իրեն սպառնա ու վախեցնի իր պատրանքներով, կրակներով, սատանաներով… բայց ոչ դիմացինին


որ չես հավատում էլ խի՞ ես ագրեսիվանում.. ասա դժոխք չեմ գնալու ու պրծի.. ոնց որ թե քեզ զոռով նստցնում են երևան-դժոխք ավտոբուսը..
ինձ էլ որ ասում են մեռնելուց հետո դառնալու եմ փոշի, հիմա ինչ, սաղ որ լոմկված ման գա՞մ  :Jpit:

----------

Moonwalker (07.03.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> որ չես հավատում էլ խի՞ ես ագրեսիվանում.. ասա դժոխք չեմ գնալու ու պրծի.. ոնց որ թե քեզ զոռով նստցնում են երևան-դժոխք ավտոբուսը..
> ինձ էլ որ ասում են մեռնելուց հետո դառնալու եմ փոշի, հիմա ինչ, սաղ որ լոմկված ման գա՞մ


Ագրեսիվանում եմ, որովհետև ինձ զոռով նստացնում են աթոռին, փաթաթում մեղքերով ու փորձում «բացատրել», որ հաջորդ կանգառը դժոխքնա: :LOL:   :Blink: 

Ես խոսում եմ վերացականի մասին, իսկ փոշին վերացական չի:

Փոշի դառնալը բնական երևույթա, ուրիշ բան գտի… :Jpit:

----------

kyahi (08.03.2011), Mephistopheles (07.03.2011), piacere (07.03.2011), Skeptic (07.03.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ագրեսիվանում եմ, որովհետև ինձ զոռով նստացնում են աթոռին, փաթաթում մեղքերով ու փորձում «բացատրել», որ հաջորդ կանգառը դժոխքնա: 
> 
> Ես խոսում եմ վերացականի մասին, իսկ փոշին վերացական չի:
> 
> Փոշի դառնալը բնական երևույթա, ուրիշ բան գտի…


Վիսթ զգում ես դառնում ենք ի շրջանս յուր: Իմ ու Աֆրի համար Ինքը նույնքան բնական ա (ես կասեի ավելի) քան քո փոշին: Հետո էլ էդ արդարացում չի. ինչքան դու ես նեղվում, որ քեզ դժոխք են «ուղղարկում», էնքան էլ ես եմ նեղվում, որ ինձ փոշի են «սարքում»: Նենց որ միակ ելքը իրար կարծիք չպարտադրելն ա:

----------


## Shah

> Ագրեսիվանում եմ, որովհետև ինձ զոռով նստացնում են աթոռին, փաթաթում մեղքերով ու փորձում «բացատրել», որ հաջորդ կանգառը դժոխքնա:


չէ, բայց քեզ ո՞վ կարա փաթթի, եթե իհարկե դու չես ուզում... լրջից, մի հատ  ասա քեզ ով ա գալիս ու "աթոռին նստցնում" զոռով: 
հիմա ես էլ օրեկան մի քանի անգամ նամազ եմ լսում, բռնեմ "ագրեսիվանա՞մ"... իրանք էլ ինձ էլ իրանց դժոխքը ուղարկում...



> Ես խոսում եմ վերացականի մասին, իսկ փոշին վերացական չի:
> Փոշի դառնալը բնական երևույթա, ուրիշ բան գտի…


քո համար ի՞նչ տարբերություն փոշու տեսքով տառապես թե կրակի վրա ժարիտ ըլես... մի տեղ լուչէ կրակի վրա  :Jpit: )
թեթև շնչի տենց ժամանակները, քեզ մխիթարի նրանով, որ ես հավատացյալ եմ ու ավելի շատ մեղքեր ունեմ  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (08.03.2011), Moonwalker (08.03.2011)

----------


## Shah

գրագետ աթեիստներին չեմ կարա չհարգեմ` նրանց ում հետ խոսալուց հավատում եմ իրանց ասածին, նրանց ովքեր տարբերում են աթեիստությունը հակաքրիստոնեությունից: ինքս գիտությունը հարգում եմ, բայց չեմ խառնում Աստծո զորությունը, ասենք, էներգիայի հզորության հետ (ինչպես շատերն են խառնում էստեղ)...
իմ մոտ նենց տպավորություն ա ստեղծվել որ որոշ մարդիկ (կարամ նաև նշեմ կոնկրետ ովքեր ու որ գրառման մեջ) խառնում են աթեիստությունը հակաքրիստոնեության հետ:

վիսթն ասում աթե իրա վրա փաթաթում են մեղքեր ու վառում են կրակում ու ապագա սերնդին են անիծում ու նման բաներ... ախր եթե դրան չեք հավատում ինչի՞ եք տենց վախում: վիսթ, ինձ որ հնդիկներն ասում են դուք մեղք եք գործում կով սպանելով ու դրա համար դուք հատուցելու եք, ես հիմա ինչ անեմ, մի ցելի ազգի սկսեմ ագրեսիվ վերաբերվե՞լ ու վախե՞լ նրա համար, որ կովի միս եմ կերել էսօր, իհարկե չէ... 

վիսթ, էս գրառումս անում եմ որպես հեռակա կարգով քեզ լավը ցանկացող. քո խոսքերից նենց եմ հասկանում, որ քո կամքով չի հավատալ կամ չհավատալդ ու դու ինքդ քեզ պնդում ես որ չես հավատում, բայց իրականում վախում ես քո ապագա սերնդի մասին: մի մտածի էդ ուղղությամբ, դեպի լավը նայի ու վայելի մաքուր օդը, իգնոռ անելով քեզ դուր չեկող մտքերն ու մարդկանց:
---

"Աստված չկա" (c) կառլ մարքս, "կառլ մարքսը շուտվանից չկա" (c) Աստված

----------

Lem (08.03.2011), Moonwalker (08.03.2011), paniaG (08.03.2011), Win Wolf (08.03.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> գրագետ աթեիստներին չեմ կարա չհարգեմ` նրանց ում հետ խոսալուց հավատում եմ իրանց ասածին, նրանց ովքեր տարբերում են աթեիստությունը հակաքրիստոնեությունից: ինքս գիտությունը հարգում եմ, բայց չեմ խառնում Աստծո զորությունը, ասենք, էներգիայի հզորության հետ (ինչպես շատերն են խառնում էստեղ)...
> իմ մոտ նենց տպավորություն ա ստեղծվել որ որոշ մարդիկ (կարամ նաև նշեմ կոնկրետ ովքեր ու որ գրառման մեջ) խառնում են աթեիստությունը հակաքրիստոնեության հետ:
> 
> վիսթն ասում աթե իրա վրա փաթաթում են մեղքեր ու վառում են կրակում ու ապագա սերնդին են անիծում ու նման բաներ... ախր եթե դրան չեք հավատում ինչի՞ եք տենց վախում: վիսթ, ինձ որ հնդիկներն ասում են դուք մեղք եք գործում կով սպանելով ու դրա համար դուք հատուցելու եք, ես հիմա ինչ անեմ, մի ցելի ազգի սկսեմ ագրեսիվ վերաբերվե՞լ ու վախե՞լ նրա համար, որ կովի միս եմ կերել էսօր, իհարկե չէ... 
> 
> վիսթ, էս գրառումս անում եմ որպես հեռակա կարգով քեզ լավը ցանկացող. քո խոսքերից նենց եմ հասկանում, որ քո կամքով չի հավատալ կամ չհավատալդ ու դու ինքդ քեզ պնդում ես որ չես հավատում, բայց իրականում վախում ես քո ապագա սերնդի մասին: մի մտածի էդ ուղղությամբ, դեպի լավը նայի ու վայելի մաքուր օդը, իգնոռ անելով քեզ դուր չեկող մտքերն ու մարդկանց:
> ---
> 
> "Աստված չկա" (c) կառլ մարքս, "կառլ մարքսը շուտվանից չկա" (c) Աստված


afr, ինձ ճիշտ հասկացի: Ես չեմ վախենում, ես նեռվայնանում եմ, երբ էդ հեքիաթները կապում են ինձ ու ամենայն համոզվածությամբ, առանց տրամաբանության ասում, որ էդ ճիշտա: Ես ուղղակի ընդունակ չեմ ընդունելու, որ մարդ կարա հավատա մի բանի, որը էնքան պրիմիտիվա, որ մենակ երեխան կարա դրանց հավատա: չնայած հեքիաթներն էլ են տարիքին համապատասխան ստեղծվում:

Ի՞նչ կապ ունի աստված կոչվածը, եթե մարդու էներգիան/ընդունակությունները կարա իրան էլ բուժի, հարևանի տատուն էլ հետը:

----------


## Shah

> afr, ինձ ճիշտ հասկացի: Ես չեմ վախենում, ես նեռվայնանում եմ, երբ էդ հեքիաթները կապում են ինձ ու ամենայն համոզվածությամբ, առանց տրամաբանության ասում, որ էդ ճիշտա: Ես ուղղակի ընդունակ չեմ ընդունելու, որ մարդ կարա հավատա մի բանի, որը էնքան պրիմիտիվա, որ մենակ երեխան կարա դրանց հավատա: չնայած հեքիաթներն էլ են տարիքին համապատասխան ստեղծվում:
> 
> Ի՞նչ կապ ունի աստված կոչվածը, եթե մարդու էներգիան/ընդունակությունները կարա իրան էլ բուժի, հարևանի տատուն էլ հետը:


 վիսթ ջա , ճիշտն ասած էն տատու մոմենտը չհասկացա, բայց անկեղծ եմ ասում, որ ասում ես "հեքիաթներ են կապում" էդ պահի հետ համաձայն եմ, օրինակ որ գալիս են ինձ մի բան են ռեկլամ անում էդ բանը չեմ ուզում առնեմ, որ սկսում են մեկին գովալ առանց իմ հասկանալու որ էդ մեկը իսկական արժանի ա, էլի չեմ կարում էդ մարդուն ուղղված գովքը ընդունեմ: 
հիմա դու չես ընդունդում, մյուսն էլ ընդունում ա Աստծո գոյությանը, դա նորմալ ա, պետք չի նրան համոզել որ նա էլ չհավատա/կամ_հակառակը (խոսքը էստեղ քո մասին չի), հավատքին մարդիկ նայում են որպես չգիտեմ ինչի... սովետական ժամանակներից ա երևի մարդկանց մեջ մնացել...

մեկել մի հատ թեմայից դուրս հարց տամ էլի, գերեզմանաքարիդ վրա խաչ չե՞ն դնելու...(կարաս չպատասխանես եթե հարցիս մեջ վատ բան ես տեսնում)

----------

Moonwalker (08.03.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> վիսթ ջա , ճիշտն ասած էն տատու մոմենտը չհասկացա, բայց անկեղծ եմ ասում, որ ասում ես "հեքիաթներ են կապում" էդ պահի հետ համաձայն եմ, օրինակ որ գալիս են ինձ մի բան են ռեկլամ անում էդ բանը չեմ ուզում առնեմ, որ սկսում են մեկին գովալ առանց իմ հասկանալու որ էդ մեկը իսկական արժանի ա, էլի չեմ կարում էդ մարդուն ուղղված գովքը ընդունեմ: 
> հիմա դու չես ընդունդում, մյուսն էլ ընդունում ա Աստծո գոյությանը, դա նորմալ ա, պետք չի նրան համոզել որ նա էլ չհավատա/կամ_հակառակը (խոսքը էստեղ քո մասին չի), հավատքին մարդիկ նայում են որպես չգիտեմ ինչի... սովետական ժամանակներից ա երևի մարդկանց մեջ մնացել...
> 
> մեկել մի հատ թեմայից դուրս հարց տամ էլի, գերեզմանաքարիդ վրա խաչ չե՞ն դնելու...(կարաս չպատասխանես եթե հարցիս մեջ վատ բան ես տեսնում)



Գերեզմանաքարին հասա՞նք :LOL:  Այ եթե ասես, թե խի պետքա դրվի, կպատասխանեմ հարցիդ:

----------


## Shah

> Գերեզմանաքարին հասա՞նք Այ եթե ասես, թե խի պետքա դրվի, կպատասխանեմ հարցիդ:


կարաս չպատասխանես, ես դա զուտ ինքս իմ համար էի ուզում իմանամ, թեմայի  քննարկման առարկա չեմ ուզում, դու որպես աթեիտ կարգադրելու ես որ մահից  հետո գերեզմանաքարի վրա ոչ մի խա՞չ:

----------


## VisTolog

> կարաս չպատասխանես, ես դա զուտ ինքս իմ համար էի ուզում իմանամ, թեմայի  քննարկման առարկա չեմ ուզում, դու որպես աթեիտ կարգադրելու ես որ մահից  հետո գերեզմանաքարի վրա ոչ մի խա՞չ:


Եթե էսօր մեռնելուց լինեի, տենց բան չէի ասի, որովհետև էս պահին իմ համար էդ հարցը կարևոր չի: Ուզումա խաչ լինի, ուզումա ընդհանրապես բան չլինի, դա եղանակ չի փոխում:

----------

Shah (08.03.2011)

----------


## Նետ

> արդեն որ վատ ես տտրամադրված էլ ինչ ես ասեմ: ինչ էլ պատասխանեմ մեկ ա կասես* հենց այնպես* պատասխան է: 
> 
> Այնուհանդերձ որ քեզ առիթ չտամ բամբասելու պատասխանում եմ. շատ-շատերն են այդպես մտածում, ոչ միայն հայ, գնա ուրիշ ֆորումներ էլ ու կտեսնես ասածիս ճշմարտացիությունը:


RealRammstein ջան.առաջինը՝ես չեմ բանբասում այլ դիմահարում եմ :Smile: ։և երկրորդը՝ ես ի՞նչ կարիք ունեմ ընկնելու այս ու այն կողմ. որ  քո ասածին արդարացում գտնեի։Էդ դու պետք է շահագրգիռ լինեիր. որ խոսքդ գետնովը չտաիր ու գոնե մի երկու օրինակ բերեիր ուր հավատացոը անհավատին ասում ա անբարոյական։Որը և ինչպես կանխորոշել էի՝ չարեցիր։ Ուրեմն. պետք չի անտեղի  զոհի կամ հալածյալի տեսք  ընդունել։  :Smile:

----------


## Նետ

> Ի՞նչ կապ ունի աստված կոչվածը, եթե մարդու *էներգիան/*ընդունակությունները կարա իրան էլ բուժի, հարևանի տատուն էլ հետը:


VisTolog էս պահին կառաջարկեի մի հատ գովազդային ընդմիջում անեինք ու  մտածեինք թէ. որտեղի՞ց է առաջացել էներգիան։ :Think:

----------


## VisTolog

> VisTolog էս պահին կառաջարկեի մի հատ գովազդային ընդմիջում անեինք ու  մտածեինք թէ. որտեղի՞ց է առաջացել էներգիան։


Աստվածա տվել:

----------

Mephistopheles (08.03.2011), piacere (08.03.2011), Skeptic (09.03.2011), Մինա (10.03.2011)

----------


## piacere

> RealRammstein ջան.առաջինը՝ես չեմ բանբասում այլ դիմահարում եմ։և երկրորդը՝ ես ի՞նչ կարիք ունեմ ընկնելու այս ու այն կողմ. որ  քո ասածին արդարացում գտնեի։Էդ դու պետք է շահագրգիռ լինեիր. որ խոսքդ գետնովը չտաիր ու գոնե մի երկու օրինակ բերեիր ուր հավատացոը անհավատին ասում ա անբարոյական։Որը և ինչպես կանխորոշել էի՝ չարեցիր։ Ուրեմն. պետք չի անտեղի  զոհի կամ հալածյալի տեսք  ընդունել։


Հիմա ասեմ իմ հարևանն էր էդպես  ասում, կամ դասատուն, էդ ինչ որ բան փոխելու:  :Shok:   դու ինչպես միշտ ամեն ինչ կոնկրետացնում ես: Կարևորը էն չի հենց ով, որտեղ ու երբ ա նման բաներ ասում, այլ այն որ էդպիսի երևույթ կա, էդպիսի քրիստոնյաներ կան: 

P.S. Ես ոչ մի ցանկություն ու հավակնություն չունեմ ինձ զոհի տեղ դնելու,ի տարբերություն որոշների (*մենակ էլի վրադ չվերցնես, ես ընդհանրապես նկատի ունեմ*)

----------


## Նետ

> Հիմա ասեմ իմ հարևանն էր էդպես  ասում, կամ դասատուն, էդ ինչ որ բան փոխելու:


Փոխելու ա.փոխելո՜ւ։Դու մենակ մի հոգու ասա։ եթե իրո՞ք քո դասատուն ա դա եղել.հավատա որ  կգամ նրանից ճշտելու։Մենակ թէ գոնե էս անգամ ճիշտ դուրս գաս։ Բայց դե՜... ոնց որ տեսնում եմ՝ դու չես ուզում։

----------


## piacere

> Փոխելու ա.փոխելո՜ւ։Դու մենակ մի հոգու ասա։ եթե իրո՞ք քո դասատուն ա դա եղել.հավատա որ  կգամ նրանից ճշտելու։Մենակ թէ գոնե էս անգամ ճիշտ դուրս գաս։ Բայց դե՜... ոնց որ տեսնում եմ՝ դու չես ուզում։



Քանի որ ինչ կոնկրետ օրինակ էլ բերեմ կասես հորինում ես (զգացվում է քո տոնից) բերում եմ քեզ կոնկրետ հոդված:

http://atheism.about.com/b/2004/06/1...hy-immoral.htm

----------


## Նետ

> Քանի որ ինչ կոնկրետ օրինակ էլ բերեմ կասես հորինում ես (զգացվում է քո տոնից) բերում եմ քեզ կոնկրետ հոդված:
> 
> http://atheism.about.com/b/2004/06/1...hy-immoral.htm


RealRammstein ավելի լավ էր նորից ասեիր որ ասածներդ փոխաբերական իմաստով  հասկանաի. քան թէ էս խայտառակ օրինակը քրքրեիր ու հանեիր ինտետնետի միջից։

----------


## Ավետիք

> Մի քանի հաղորդագրություններ կարդալուց հետո ինձ շատ հետաքրքրեց ձեր կարծիքը… Ինչ է իրենից ներկայացնում աթեիզմը բացասական քայքայող մի ինչ որ բան թե հավատ բայց ոչ թե հեքիաթների այլ գիտությանը և փաստերին… 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է ինձ ես աթեիստ եմ


Հետաքրքիր մեկ պատմական ակնարկ՝ առաջին դարում աթեիստներ անվանել են քրիստոնյաներին, որովհետեւ հեթանոս ազգերի ամեն մեկ կուռք ուներ մեկ պատկեր՝ արձան կամ նկար, եւ դրանք շոշափելի ու տեսանելի էին: Իսկ քրիստոնյաների Աստվածն անհասանելի է ֆիզիկական զգայարաններին՝ անտեսանելի է ու ոչ նյութական: Սակայն այսօր աթեիզմը՝ դա գիտափիլիսոփայական համակարգ է հաստատված նյութա-ֆիզիկական՝ մատերիալիզմի, հիման վրա: Սակայն տիեզերքում եւ երկրի վրա շատ երեւույթներ դուրս են ու չեն ենթարկվում տվյալ համակարքի սկզբունքներին ու սահմանումներին:

----------


## piacere

> RealRammstein ավելի լավ էր նորից ասեիր որ ասածներդ փոխաբերական իմաստով  հասկանաի. քան թէ էս խայտառակ օրինակը քրքրեիր ու հանեիր ինտետնետի միջից։



Քեզ ինչ օրինակ էլ բերեմ մեկա չես բավարարվի: շատ լավ քաղաքականություն ա ի դեպ: մենակ թե դիսկուսիա անելու նպատակով չես այստեղ այլ քո իմացած «ճիշտը» ամեն միջոցով պաշտպանելու

----------

Mephistopheles (08.03.2011), Skeptic (09.03.2011), VisTolog (09.03.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Հերիտիկոս բառը ձեզ ոչինիչ չի հուշու՞մ… հարցս ուղղված է նրանց ովքեր պատմություն անցել են դպրոցում, կամ էլ պատմության դասերը չեն բաց թողել… աթեիստ լինելը շատ հասարակություններում հավասարազոր է անբարոյականության, անգամ ԱՄՆ-ում շատ միջին նահանգներում հասարակության մի ստվար մաս ուղղակի օրինականորեն պայքարում են աթեիզմի դեմ… զարգացած երկրներում աթեիստ լինելը նորմալ երևույթ է

----------

piacere (08.03.2011), Skeptic (09.03.2011), VisTolog (09.03.2011), Մարկուս (16.05.2013)

----------


## Նետ

> Քեզ ինչ օրինակ էլ բերեմ մեկա չես բավարարվի: շատ լավ քաղաքականություն ա ի դեպ: մենակ թե դիսկուսիա անելու նպատակով չես այստեղ այլ քո իմացած «ճիշտը» ամեն միջոցով պաշտպանելու


Փաստորեն քեզ շատ-շատ անհանգստացնում ա ամերիկայում մեկի արտահայտած կարծիքը հա՞։Իմ խոսքը իրական՝ քո շուրջը կատարվելիքի մասին ա ոչ թէ  ինտերնետի անկյուններից հանած նյութերի մասին։Թէ չէ.ուզածդ նյութը գուգլում պոիսկ տալը դժվար չէ։
Հա՜ մի բան էլ։ Ատամների ծուռ աճելը կապել էվոլյուցիայի հետ՝ էդ արդեն վերջն ա։ :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Փաստորեն քեզ շատ-շատ անհանգստացնում ա ամերիկայում մեկի արտահայտած կարծիքը հա՞։Իմ խոսքը իրական՝ քո շուրջը կատարվելիքի մասին ա ոչ թէ  ինտերնետի անկյուններից հանած նյութերի մասին։Թէ չէ.ուզածդ նյութը գուգլում պոիսկ տալը դժվար չէ։
> Հա՜ մի բան էլ։ Ատամների ծուռ աճելը կապել էվոլյուցիայի հետ՝ էդ արդեն վերջն ա։


Նետ, կարա՞ս ասես ինչն ա քո համար փաստ… ի՞նչ ձևի բան ես ուզում… որ իմանանք ինչ տեսակի փաստեր բերենք

----------

Skeptic (09.03.2011), VisTolog (09.03.2011), Մինա (10.03.2011)

----------


## Նետ

> Նետ, կարա՞ս ասես ինչն ա քո համար փաստ… ի՞նչ ձևի բան ես ուզում… որ իմանանք ինչ տեսակի փաստեր բերենք


 Իսկ ո՞վ ա փաստի անուն տվել։Մարդը ասում ա որ Աստծուն հավատացողները չհավատացողներին անվանում են անբարոյական ու անարդարամիտ։ես էլ կոնկրետ օրինակ եմ ուզում՝ռեալ կյանքից. ոչ թէ ինտեռնետից պեղած։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ ո՞վ ա փաստի անուն տվել։Մարդը ասում ա որ Աստծուն հավատացողները չհավատացողներին անվանում են անբարոյական ու անարդարամիտ։ես էլ *կոնկրետ օրինակ եմ ուզում՝ռեալ կյանքից. ոչ թէ ինտեռնետից պեղած*։


ո՞նց ես ուզում բերենք… ֆոտոնկար, անուն… ի՞նչ ֆորմատով… 

կարամ ասեմ Սարա Փեյլին, նրա հետևորդները մինիմում մի 5 միլիոն մարդ կա… օրինակ ա՞ թե չէ…

----------


## Նետ

> ո՞նց եսո՞նց ես ուզում բերենք… ֆոտոնկար, անուն… ի՞նչ ֆորմատով… 
> 
> կարամ ասեմ Սարա Փեյլին, նրա հետևորդները մինիմում մի 5 միլիոն մարդ կա… օրինակ ա՞ թե չէ…


ես պարտավոր չեմ ամեն մեկին նորից հիշեցնելու հարցի էությունը։ Բայց քեզ համար  չեմ զլանա նորից կկրկնեմ։Մյուս անգամ երբ նորից  փորձես  խորասուզվել  այլոց  խոսակցության  մեջ ՝բարի եղիր ծանոթանալ  հարցին սկզբից։
Խնդիրը այս նախադասության մեջ ա։



> բայց հակառակն էլ մի պնդեք որ ովքեր աստծուն չեն հավատում բարոյական, արդարամիտ ...... չեն:


Կոնկրետ ֆորումում.ում հետ որ բանավեճի եք բռնվել. կա՞ մեկը որ ասած լինի որ  Աստծուն չհավատացողները անբարոյակեներ են։ Լավ դուրս գանք ֆորումի շրժանակներից՝ ձեր շրջապատում էլ չկան։Բա էլ ի՞նչ Սարա  Փեյլին,Սարա  Փեյլին ո՞վ ա։Ի՞նչ կապ ունի իմ կամ քո հետ։ ես քեզ մեղադրե՞լ եմ նրա համար որ Ստալինը քանդել ա եկեղեցիներ ու աքսորել  հավատացյալներին։
 Սենց խոսակցությունները ռեալ չեն։Ակտուալ չեն՝ Ծիծաղելի են։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ես պարտավոր չեմ ամեն մեկին նորից հիշեցնելու հարցի էությունը։ Բայց քեզ համար  չեմ զլանա նորից կկրկնեմ։Մյուս անգամ երբ նորից  փորձես  խորասուզվել  այլոց  խոսակցության  մեջ ՝բարի եղիր ծանոթանալ  հարցին սկզբից։
> Խնդիրը այս նախադասության մեջ ա։


Ճիշտ էլ հարց եմ տվել Նետ ջան, ինչի՞ ես խառնվել… իսկ խառնվելու համար, ասեմ ապեր, լավ եմ անում, կանոնադրությանը չի հակասում, անգամ առանց հարցի էությունն իմանալու




> Կոնկրետ ֆորումում.ում հետ որ բանավեճի եք բռնվել. կա՞ մեկը որ ասած լինի որ  Աստծուն չհավատացողները անբարոյակեներ են։ Լավ դուրս գանք ֆորումի շրժանակներից՝ ձեր շրջապատում էլ չկան։Բա էլ ի՞նչ Սարա  Փեյլին,Սարա  Փեյլին ո՞վ ա։Ի՞նչ կապ ունի իմ կամ քո հետ։ ես քեզ մեղադրե՞լ եմ նրա համար որ Ստալինը քանդել ա եկեղեցիներ ու աքսորել  հավատացյալներին։
>  Սենց խոսակցությունները ռեալ չեն։Ակտուալ չեն՝ Ծիծաղելի են։


Խոստանում եմ հարցիդ պատասխանել եթե պատասխանես մի հարցի…

 ի՞նչ ես կարծում, ի՞նչ նպատակներով են էվոլյուցիան դասավանդում դպրոցներում

----------

Skeptic (09.03.2011)

----------


## piacere

> Մյուս անգամ երբ նորից  փորձես  խորասուզվել  *այլոց*  խոսակցության  մեջ ՝բարի եղիր ծանոթանալ  հարցին սկզբից։


 
Նետ մի մոռացիր սա ֆորում է , ոչ թե իմ անձնական խոսակցություն, ամեն ոք ով ինչ որ ասելիք ունի արտահայտվում է: 




> Կոնկրետ ֆորումում.ում հետ որ բանավեճի եք բռնվել. կա՞ մեկը որ ասած լինի որ  Աստծուն չհավատացողները անբարոյակեներ են։ Լավ դուրս գանք ֆորումի շրժանակներից՝ ձեր շրջապատում էլ չկան։Բա էլ ի՞նչ Սարա  Փեյլին,Սարա  Փեյլին ո՞վ ա։Ի՞նչ կապ ունի իմ կամ քո հետ։


Նետ ես ուզում եմ հասկանալ ինչ տիպի ապացույց ես ուզում: որ մեր շուրջը կատարվածի ձայնագրությունները բերեմ կհավատա՞ս: 
Մեռա ասելով ես նկատի ունեմ ընդհանրապես, էս ֆորումը կոնկրետ նկատի չունեմ, այլ այն որ հասարակությունում կա նման երևույթ:

Սառա Փեյլինը եթե չգիտես ասեմ քաղաքական գործիչ է, որը 2008 թ.-ին ԱՄՆ նախագահական ընտրություններում  Ջոն Մաքքեյնի հաղթանակի դեպքում կդառնար ԱՄՆ փոխնախագահ: էնքան կապ ունի մեր խոսակցության հետ, որ  ծայրահեղական կրոնական գաղափարներ ունի ու աթեիստներին համարում է անբարոյական մարդիկ: շատ ակտուալ ու ռեալ դեպք ա 




> Սենց խոսակցությունները ռեալ չեն։Ակտուալ չեն՝ Ծիծաղելի են։


Սառա Փեյլինի օրինակը բերեցինք, ժամանակակից հոդված բերեցինք էլ ինչ բերեմ որ ասես ռեալ ու ակտուալ են:  :Think:

----------

Mephistopheles (09.03.2011), Skeptic (09.03.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

Նետ, մեջբերում եմ անում բարեկամներիցս մեկի խոսքերը` ուղղված ինձ. «Դու խավարի մեջ ես հիմա գտնվում: Էդքան անկապ գրքեր մի կարդա, ֆորումներ ու սոցիալական ցանցեր մի մտի, էդտեղ բոլորն անլուրջ մարդիկ են, որ իրանց ժամանակը անկապ վատնում են: Ախր ո՞նց կարելի ա լույսն ու ճշմարտությունը (այսինքն քրիստոնեական հավատը, ընդ որում` հարց ա, թե Հին Կտակարանը մերժող, մութ ուժերի դեմ սխտորով պայքարող մարդը ոնց կարող ա քրիստոնյա կոչվել) փոխարինել էդ անտեր աթեիզմով: Ոչինչ, ես գիտեմ, քո կյանքում, մեկ ա, գալու ա մի փուլ, որ կգիտակցես քո սխալն ու դարձի կգաս»: 

 :Pardon: 



Հ.Գ. Էլ չասեմ, թե ինքը ոնց ա վերաբերում նրան, որ ընկերներիս մեջ մոգ ու սատանիստ կա:  :Scare:

----------

piacere (09.03.2011), VisTolog (09.03.2011)

----------


## piacere

> Ատամների ծուռ աճելը կապել էվոլյուցիայի հետ՝ էդ արդեն վերջն ա։


Նետ այդ ես չեմ որ ատամների հետ կապված փոփոխությունները կապում եմ էվոլյուցիայի հետ, այլ գիտնականները: Այդ մասին հաղորդում է անգամ հեռարձակվել Կուլտուրա հեռուստաալիքով:

----------

Mephistopheles (10.03.2011)

----------


## Նետ

> Նետ, մեջբերում եմ անում բարեկամներիցս մեկի խոսքերը` ուղղված ինձ.....*ընդ որում` հարց ա, թե Հին Կտակարանը մերժող, մութ ուժերի դեմ սխտորով պայքարող մարդը ոնց կարող ա քրիստոնյա կոչվել*)


Gardmanian  ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր ա. ո՞նց կարող ես  քրիստոնյաներին մեղադրել  մեկի  արարքով եթե ինքդ  գիտակցում ես որ նա քրիստոնյա չէ

----------


## Skeptic

> Gardmanian  ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր ա. ո՞նց կարող ես  քրիստոնյաներին մեղադրել  մեկի  արարքով եթե ինքդ  գիտակցում ես որ նա քրիստոնյա չէ։


1. Իսկ ո՞րն ա ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյան` առաքելակա՞նը, ուղղափա՞ռը: Կամ միգուցե կաթոլիկը կամ բողոքականը: Թե՞ բոլորը:
2. Մի մոռացի, որ կրոնը կրոն, բայց ազգային առանձնահատկություններն էլ կարևոր դեր ունեն. հիմա ես կարամ տոննաներով վիդեոներ դնել, բայց դու կառարկես, թե` մեր կյանքից ու մեր շրջապատից չի: Հիմա ի՞նչ անենք, որ Յություբում չկա դրված էն պահը, երբ եղբայրը քրոջը անբարոյական ա կոչում աթեիստ լինելու համար /իրական դեպք/:
Ամեն դեպքում, անհանդուրժողականությանը դեմ եմ:

----------

piacere (10.03.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

ԱՍՏԾՈ ՏԱՍ ՊԱՏՎԻՐԱՆՆԵՐԸ
....1.Բացի ինձանից ուրիշ աստվածներ չունենա'ս:
....2. Քեզ համար կուռք չշինես, ո'չ վերը` երկնքում, կամ ցածը` երկրի վրա, կամ երկրի տակի ջրերում եղած մեկ բանի նմանությամբ: Նրանց երկրպագություն չանե'ս և նրանց չպաշտե'ս: 
....3. Քո Տեր Աստծո անունը զու'ր տեղը չհիշես, որովհետև Տերը իր անունը զուր տեղը հիշողին անպատիժ չի թողնի:
....4. Հիշի'ր հանգստության օրը, վեց օր աշխատիր և քո բոլոր գործերն արա, բայց յոթերորդ օրը քո Տեր Աստծո հանգստության օրն է: Ոչ մի գործ չգործես, ո'չ դու, ո'չ քո որդին, ո'չ քո աղջիկը և ո'չ քո ծառան ու աղախինը, ո'չ քո անասունը, ո'չ էլ քո դռան օտարականը, որովհետև Տերը վեց օրվա մեջ արավ երկինքը, երկիրը, ծովն ու նրանց մեջ եղածները և յոթերորդ օրը հանգստացավ: Նրա համար Տերը օրհնեց հանգստության օրը և սրբեց նրան:
....5. Պատվի'ր քո հորը և մորը, որ քո օրերը երկարեն այն երկրի վրա, որ քո Տեր Աստվածը կտա քեզ: 
....6. Սպանություն մի' անիր:
....7. Շնություն մի' անիր:
....8. Գողություն մի' անիր:
....9. Քո դրացու դեմ սուտ վկայություն մի' անիր:
....10. Մի' ցանկացիր քո դրացու տանը, կնոջը, կա'մ նրա ծառային, կա'մ նրա աղախնուն, կա'մ նրա եզին ու էշին: Քո դրացու ոչ մի բանին մի' ցանկացիր: 
                     Դե հիմա հարգելի հավատացյալներ և սիրելի Նետ ինչպես նշել ես ավետարանը անխափան ճշմարիտ գիրք է և պատվիրանները տվել է Հիսուսը այդ դեպքում ինչու է այս պատվիրաններից առային 4 հատը հրեական կրոնից վերցրեծ,, 6 7 8-ը Համուրապիի օրենսգրքից վերցրած իսկ 5 9 և 10-ը բուդդիզմից (որոնք,, ի դեպ, ընդհանրապես կապ չունեն կրոնի հետ,, զուտ բարոյական նորմեր են)....

----------

Mephistopheles (12.03.2011), piacere (12.03.2011), Skeptic (11.03.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> ԱՍՏԾՈ ՏԱՍ ՊԱՏՎԻՐԱՆՆԵՐԸ
> ....1.Բացի ինձանից ուրիշ աստվածներ չունենա'ս:
> ....2. Քեզ համար կուռք չշինես, ո'չ վերը` երկնքում, կամ ցածը` երկրի վրա, կամ երկրի տակի ջրերում եղած մեկ բանի նմանությամբ: Նրանց երկրպագություն չանե'ս և նրանց չպաշտե'ս: 
> ....3. Քո Տեր Աստծո անունը զու'ր տեղը չհիշես, որովհետև Տերը իր անունը զուր տեղը հիշողին անպատիժ չի թողնի:
> ....4. Հիշի'ր հանգստության օրը, վեց օր աշխատիր և քո բոլոր գործերն արա, բայց յոթերորդ օրը քո Տեր Աստծո հանգստության օրն է: Ոչ մի գործ չգործես, ո'չ դու, ո'չ քո որդին, ո'չ քո աղջիկը և ո'չ քո ծառան ու աղախինը, ո'չ քո անասունը, ո'չ էլ քո դռան օտարականը, որովհետև Տերը վեց օրվա մեջ արավ երկինքը, երկիրը, ծովն ու նրանց մեջ եղածները և յոթերորդ օրը հանգստացավ: Նրա համար Տերը օրհնեց հանգստության օրը և սրբեց նրան:
> ....5. Պատվի'ր քո հորը և մորը, որ քո օրերը երկարեն այն երկրի վրա, որ քո Տեր Աստվածը կտա քեզ: 
> ....6. Սպանություն մի' անիր:
> ....7. Շնություն մի' անիր:
> ....8. Գողություն մի' անիր:
> ...


Ահաա՜, 10 պատվիրանները տվել է Տեր Հիսո՞ւսը: :Think:  :LOL: 
Հարգելիս, առանց Կտակարանի բովանդակությանը լավից-վատից ծանոթանալու, ո՞նց եք ձեզ թույլ տալիս այն քննադատել: :Blink: 
Էլ չասեմ գրառմանը շնորհակալություն տվողներին. հասկացանք, որ աթեիստ եք, բայց գոնե հերթական աթեիստի գրառման տակ շնորհակալություն դնելը ձեզ նեղություն տվեք կարդացեք գրառումը: :Jpit:

----------

davidus (12.03.2011), ministr (12.03.2011), Shah (12.03.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> Ահաա՜, 10 պատվիրանները տվել է Տեր Հիսո՞ւսը:











> Ինչ վերաբերում ա շաբաթ օրվան, Գարդմանյան ջան, եթե Նոր Կտակարանից տեղյակ ես, ապա պիտի որ իմանաս, որ Հիսուսը հենց իրա վարքով հերքեց էդ քարացած օրենքները: Հենց ինքն էր շաբաթ օրով հիվանդ բուժում, ցորենի հասկ պոկում ուտում եւ այլ արգելված բաներ անում:





> Խախտում էր իր հոր, այսինքն նաև իր իսկ կողմից գրված օրենքը:





> Ոչ թե խախտեց, այլ սրբագրեց *իր հոր այսինքն նաև իր իսկ կողմից գրված օրենքը:* Ինքն էր սահմանել, ինքն էլ փոխեց





> Այսինքն` ժխտեց աստծո անսխալականության դոգման:


Գլուխս պտտվում ա:  :Wacko:

----------

Mephistopheles (12.03.2011), Quyr Qery (12.03.2011), VisTolog (12.03.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Գլուխս պտտվում ա:


 :Pardon: 

Ամեն ինչ պարզ ա ինչպես լեռնային քչքչան առվակը: :Jpit:

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Ահաա՜, 10 պատվիրանները տվել է Տեր Հիսո՞ւսը:
> Հարգելիս, առանց Կտակարանի բովանդակությանը լավից-վատից ծանոթանալու, ո՞նց եք ձեզ թույլ տալիս այն քննադատել:
> Էլ չասեմ գրառմանը շնորհակալություն տվողներին. հասկացանք, որ աթեիստ եք, բայց գոնե հերթական աթեիստի գրառման տակ շնորհակալություն դնելը ձեզ նեղություն տվեք կարդացեք գրառումը:


 Վայ լավ էլի,,, ես ինչ նեղել եք մի նեղում.... սիրելիներս եթե նույնիսկ Հիսուսը չի տվել (երևի ես եմ տվել.... :LOL: ),, ապա կարող է ասեք որ ժխտել է?? չէ ու նա օգտվել է դրանցից և ամենակարևորը դրանք հանդիսանում են ձեր սուրբ քրիստոնեության 10 սուրբ պատվիրանները..... սիրելի քրիստոնյաններ դուք ձեր ասածը պնդելու համար պատրաստ եք մի կողմ թողնել բուն թեման և ընկնել ամեն մի մանրուքի հետևից.... :Mda:

----------

Mephistopheles (12.03.2011), piacere (12.03.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Ամեն ինչ պարզ ա ինչպես լեռնային քչքչան առվակը:


Հիմա որն էր լառնային քչքչան առվակի պես պարզ որ?? Մի տեղ ասում ես ինքն էր սահմանել ինքն էլ փոխեց,,մյուս տեղում ասում ես ո?վ Հիսուսը-ինքը չի եղել սահմանողը...... հիմա ոնց հասկանանք??
Gardmanian ջան,, բա,,   էսպես էլ է պատահում,,, անկեղծ ասաց իմ գլուխն էլ սկսեց պտտվել.... :Wacko:  :Yes:

----------

Mephistopheles (12.03.2011), Skeptic (12.03.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ահաա՜, 10 պատվիրանները տվել է Տեր Հիսո՞ւսը:
> Հարգելիս, առանց Կտակարանի բովանդակությանը լավից-վատից ծանոթանալու, ո՞նց եք ձեզ թույլ տալիս այն քննադատել:
> Էլ չասեմ գրառմանը շնորհակալություն տվողներին. հասկացանք, որ աթեիստ եք, բայց գոնե հերթական աթեիստի գրառման տակ շնորհակալություն դնելը ձեզ նեղություն տվեք կարդացեք գրառումը:


իրա պապան ա տվել… դուք չե՞ք ասում "Քրիստոս աստված" … իսկ ավելի ճիշտ Մովսեսը իրա ձեռով ա գրել

----------

Quyr Qery (12.03.2011), Skeptic (12.03.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Իսկ սատանան մեզ համար գրական կերպար ա… ու բավականին հետաքրքիր… նրա հետ գինի խմելն էլ հաճույք…

----------

piacere (12.03.2011), Quyr Qery (12.03.2011), Skeptic (12.03.2011), VisTolog (12.03.2011), Լուսաբեր (12.03.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> եթե նույնիսկ Հիսուսը չի տվել (երևի ես եմ տվել....),, ապա կարող է ասեք որ ժխտել է?? չէ ու նա օգտվել է դրանցից


Էստեղ մի հատ հետաքրքիր պահ կա. լեռան հայտնի քարոզում Հիսուսն ասում ա, որ _եկել ա ոչ թե Օրենքը կամ մարգարեներին ջնջելու, այլ` լրացնելու_ /Մատթ. 5:17/:
Օրինակ 1. _«Լսել էք, թէ ինչ ասուեց նախնիներին. «Մի՛ սպանիր», որովհետեւ, ով որ սպանի, ենթակայ կը լինի դատաստանի։ Իսկ ես ձեզ ասում եմ, թէ՝ ամէն մարդ, որ զուր տեղը բարկանում է իր եղբօր վրայ, ենթակայ կը լինի դատաստանի, եւ ով որ իր եղբօրն ասի՝ յիմար, ենթակայ կը լինի ատեանի, եւ ով որ իր եղբօրն ասի՝ ապուշ, ենթակայ կը լինի գեհենի կրակին։»_ /Մատթ. 5:21-22/
Օրինակ 2. _«Լսել էք, թէ ինչ ասուեց. «Մի՛ շնանար». իսկ ես ձեզ ասում եմ. ամէն մարդ, որ կնոջ նայում է նրան ցանկանալու համար, արդէն շնացաւ նրա հետ իր սրտում։»_ /Մատթ. 5:27-28/
Այսինքն` էս օրինակներում նա, իրոք, լրացնում ա հին պատվիրանները: Բայց հետո`
1. _«Լսել էք դարձեալ, թէ ինչ ասուեց նախնիներին. «Երդմնազանց մի՛ լինիր, այլ արա՛ Տիրոջն այն, ինչ երդուել ես»։ Իսկ ես ձեզ ասում եմ՝ ամենեւի՛ն չերդուել. ո՛չ երկնքի վրայ, որովհետեւ Աստծու աթոռն է, ո՛չ երկրի վրայ, որովհետեւ նրա ոտքերին պատուանդան է, եւ ո՛չ Երուսաղէմի վրայ, որովհետեւ մեծ Արքայի քաղաքն է։»_ /Մատթ. 5:33-35/
2. _«Լսել էք՝ ինչ ասուեց. «Աչքի փոխարէն՝ աչք եւ ատամի փոխարէն՝ ատամ»։ Իսկ ես ձեզ ասում եմ. չարին հակառակ չկանգնե՛լ. այլ եթէ մէկը քո աջ ծնօտին ապտակ տայ, նրան մի՛ւսն էլ դարձրու։ »_ /Մատթ. 5:38-39/
3. _«Լսել էք արդարեւ, թէ ինչ ասուեց. «Պիտի սիրես ընկերոջդ եւ պիտի ատես քո թշնամուն»։ Իսկ ես ձեզ ասում եմ. սիրեցէ՛ք ձեր թշնամիներին, օրհնեցէ՛ք ձեզ անիծողներին, բարութի՛ւն արէք ձեզ ատողներին եւ աղօթեցէ՛ք նրանց համար, որ չարչարում են ձեզ եւ հալածում»_ /Մատթ. 5:43-44/
Էստեղ բացահայտորեն ժխտվում-ջնջվում, առ ոչինչ են հայտարարվում հին օրենքները` փոխարինվելով իմաստայնորեն դրանց լրիվ հակառակ պատվիրաններով:  :Dntknw:

----------

Quyr Qery (12.03.2011), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (12.03.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Ես միայն մի բան կասեմ Հիսուսն ուժեղ ուղեղ լվացող էր,, ենքան ուժեղ ,,,որ մինչև հիմա իրան կուրորեն հավատացողներ կան,, դրա համար էլ իրան հարգանքներս :Hi: ...ու էդ ուղեղ լվալու պրոցեսն էլ հաստատ են 20 տարիների ընթացքում է սովորել-էդ են ընթացքն է ,,որից մենք ենքան ել տեղյակ չենք,գոնե աստվածաշունչը մեզ էդ մասին բան չի ասում...... ինքը մի տեղ լրացնում է հին կտակարանին մի տեղ հերքում..կարգին խելքը գլխին մարդը հաստատ իրա խոսքերով չէր առաջնորդվի,, այլ կփորձեր մի հատ լավ աշխատեցնել իր միտքը կամ ուղեղը,,, որը անկախ Հիսուսի գոյության փաստից մենք ունենք.... :Wink:

----------

Mephistopheles (12.03.2011), piacere (12.03.2011), VisTolog (12.03.2011)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Ես միայն մի բան կասեմ Հիսուսն ուժեղ ուղեղ լվացող էր,,


Կարծում եմ, Հիսուսի անվամբ ուղեղ լվանալը, նրան վկայող կամ հերքող *հետոների* արածն է… ինքը դժվար թե ուղեղ լվար, ինքն իր կյանքն էր ապրում…

----------

Fansheta (09.06.2011), Quyr Qery (12.03.2011)

----------


## arm-81

> Պարզ ա. այսինքն` դու նորմալ, ճիշտ, արդար ու անհրաժեշտ ես համարում էն, որ դիմացինդ, անկախ ամեն ինչից, եթե աթեիստ ա, ուրեմն պետք ա սատանայի զոհը լինի:


չէ ոչ մի բան էլ չեմ համարում  պետք չի ինձ էդպիսի բաներ վերագրել , պռոստո են ինչ որ կա եղելա ու կլինի կախված չի նրանից թէ դուք դրան հավատում եք թէ չէ, պռոստո կա ու վերջ, ինչքան ուզում էք դուք կամ ուրիշները թող փորձեն հակառակն ապացուցեն: Եղել են ու կան  "աստվածներ" որ մարդկանց հավատքից են կախված եղել բելը, իշտար ու էլի լիքը էդպիսի բաներ որ եթե իրանց հավատացողները  վերջացել են իրանք էլ են վերջացել, բայց էն միակ Աստվածը որ ստեղծելա երկինքը երկիրն ու էն ամեն ինչը որ կա դրանց մեջ, ձեր կամ իմ հավատալ չհավատալուց կախված չի ինքը անկախ նրանից մենք կհավատանք չենք հավատա, կապացուցենք չենք ապացուցի կա գոյություն ունի ու վերջ:
ՈՒ Հիսուսն էլ Աստծո որդինա  :Wink:

----------

Moonwalker (12.03.2011), Shah (12.03.2011)

----------


## davidus

> Ես միայն մի բան կասեմ Հիսուսն ուժեղ ուղեղ լվացող էր,, ենքան ուժեղ ,,,որ մինչև հիմա իրան կուրորեն հավատացողներ կան,, դրա համար էլ իրան հարգանքներս...ու էդ ուղեղ լվալու պրոցեսն էլ հաստատ են 20 տարիների ընթացքում է սովորել-էդ են ընթացքն է ,,որից մենք ենքան ել տեղյակ չենք,գոնե աստվածաշունչը մեզ էդ մասին բան չի ասում...... ինքը մի տեղ լրացնում է հին կտակարանին մի տեղ հերքում..*կարգին խելքը գլխին մարդը հաստատ իրա խոսքերով չէր առաջնորդվի,, այլ կփորձեր մի հատ լավ աշխատեցնել իր միտքը կամ ուղեղը,,, որը անկախ Հիսուսի գոյության փաստից մենք ունենք....*


Հոգեկան ուժեղ բավարարվածություն եմ զգում, երբ սենց փայլուն մտքեր եմ կարդում։ Ո՜նց ա տրամադրությունս բարձրանում...  :Love: 

Մի հարց եմ ուզում ուղղել քեզ, եթե կարելի է։ Ինչպես գիտենք, մարդ արարածը ի ծնե ֆիզիկապես ունի գլխուղեղ։ Դա պետք չի ապացուցել։ Իսկ այ քո ասած «միտքը» կամ «ուղեղը» մարդում ի ծնե ՞ են տրված, թե դրանք ձևավորվում են հետագայում, կյանքի ընթացքում։

----------

Moonwalker (12.03.2011), Shah (12.03.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> Մի հարց եմ ուզում ուղղել քեզ, եթե կարելի է։ Ինչպես գիտենք, մարդ արարածը ի ծնե ֆիզիկապես ունի գլխուղեղ։ Դա պետք չի ապացուցել։ Իսկ այ քո ասած «միտքը» կամ «ուղեղը» մարդում ի ծնե ՞ են տրված, թե դրանք ձևավորվում են հետագայում, կյանքի ընթացքում։


Դավիթ ջան, եթե նյարդաբանության մեջ tabula rasa-ի /դատարկ գրատախտակի/ տեսությունն ի նկատի ունես, ապա այն հերքված ա:  :Smile:

----------

Quyr Qery (12.03.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Դավիթ ջան, եթե նյարդաբանության մեջ tabula rasa-ի /դատարկ գրատախտակի/ տեսությունն ի նկատի ունես, ապա այն հերքված ա:


Gardmanian ջան շնորհակալություն....... հուսով եմ բավարարված եք հարգելի davidus.........

----------


## Shah

> Հոգեկան ուժեղ բավարարվածություն եմ զգում, երբ սենց փայլուն մտքեր եմ կարդում։ Ո՜նց ա տրամադրությունս բարձրանում... 
> 
> Մի հարց եմ ուզում ուղղել քեզ, եթե կարելի է։ Ինչպես գիտենք, մարդ արարածը ի ծնե ֆիզիկապես ունի գլխուղեղ։ Դա պետք չի ապացուցել։ Իսկ այ քո ասած «միտքը» կամ «ուղեղը» մարդում ի ծնե ՞ են տրված, թե դրանք ձևավորվում են հետագայում, կյանքի ընթացքում։


 Դավ, միգուցե չզարգացած մտքն ի նկատի ունի մեր քիրը, քանի որ մարդիկ ի ծնե հավատք չեն ունենում հետո գիտակցության հետ էլ հավատքն ա գալիս... դե, որոշ դեպքերում էլ` ամեն ինչ իդեալական չի...

----------

Freeman (12.03.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> Դավ, միգուցե չզարգացած մտքն ի նկատի ունի մեր քիրը, քանի որ մարդիկ ի ծնե հավատք չեն ունենում հետո գիտակցության հետ էլ հավատքն ա գալիս... դե, որոշ դեպքերում էլ` ամեն ինչ իդեալական չի...


Աֆր ջան, էն պնդումը, որ հավատքն ի ծնե չի գալիս, հաստատված չի. կան հակառակ դրույթին հակված գիտական հիպոթեզներ:
Աստծո սաղավարտի մասին էլ երևի լսած կլինես:

----------


## Shah

> Աֆր ջան, էն պնդումը, որ հավատքն ի ծնե չի գալիս, հաստատված չի. կան հակառակ դրույթին հակված գիտական հիպոթեզներ:
> Աստծո սաղավարտի մասին էլ երևի լսած կլինես:





> Դավիթ ջան, եթե նյարդաբանության մեջ tabula  rasa-ի /դատարկ գրատախտակի/ տեսությունն ի նկատի ունես, ապա այն հերքված ա:


 Գագ ջան, անկեղծ հետաքրքրեց (ըստ տեսության մարդ ծնվելուց ոչ մի բովանդակություն չի ունենում իր հիշողության մեջ): 
կոնկրետ ապացույց կա՞, որ մարդ ծնվում ա արդեն իսկ ծրագրավորված: դա  ընդամենը ենթադրություններ են ու իմ համար դրանք փիլիսոփայության բաժնին են  պատկանում, իսկ Դավիթը(իմ կասկածներով) ի նկատի ուներ հոգևոր  դաստիարակությունը, այլ ոչ թե ենթագիտակցությունը...

----------

Freeman (12.03.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Դավիթ ջան, եթե նյարդաբանության մեջ tabula rasa-ի /դատարկ գրատախտակի/ տեսությունն ի նկատի ունես, ապա այն հերքված ա:


Խնդրում եմ որևէ համապատասխան վստահելի լինկ (Չեմ ասում,թե գրածդ սխալ ա,ուղղակի հետաքրքիր ա,թե ո՞նց են Ջոն Լոկի ասածը հերքել)

----------

Shah (12.03.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> Գագ ջան, անկեղծ հետաքրքրեց (ըստ տեսության մարդ ծնվելուց ոչ մի բովանդակություն չի ունենում իր հիշողության մեջ): 
> կոնկրետ ապացույց կա՞, որ մարդ ծնվում ա արդեն իսկ ծրագրավորված:


Դե, ասենք, որոշ բաներ /հակումը դեպի ալկոհոլիզմ, սեռական կողմնորոշումը/ նախապես գենետիկորեն սահմանվում են, բայց «Աստծո գենի» տեսությունը շատ կասկածելի ա:

----------


## Skeptic

> Խնդրում եմ որևէ համապատասխան վստահելի լինկ (Չեմ ասում,թե գրածդ սխալ ա,ուղղակի հետաքրքիր ա,թե ո՞նց են Ջոն Լոկի ասածը հերքել)


Freeman ջան, խոսքը փիլիսոփայական ուսմունքի մասին չի, այլ մարդու անձնական հատկանիշների վրա գենոտիպի ազդեցության:
Վիքիպեդիայում բավական ծավալուն հոդված կա դրա մասին:  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (12.03.2011)

----------


## Shah

> Դե, ասենք, որոշ բաներ /հակումը դեպի ալկոհոլիզմ, *սեռական կողմնորոշումը*/ նախապես գենետիկորեն սահմանվում են, բայց «Աստծո գենի» տեսությունը շատ կասկածելի ա:


 զուտ հետաքրքրություն բավարարելու համար` փաստորեն եթե ծնողը եղել ա համասեռամոլ ապա երեխեն ավելի հավանական ա, որ կլի համասեռամո՞լ (նույնիսկ եթե նրան դաստիարակեն, մեծացնեն ուրիշ` նորմալ սեռական կողմնորոշվածության մարդիկ)
իսկ ալկոհոլիզմի պահով բան չունեմ ասելու, դա առանց տեսության էլ կարելի ա ենթադրել, կամ էլ հակվածությունը դեպի թմրանյութեր...
բնական ա, որ հավատքը չի մտնի գիտակցության մեջ մինչև հավատքի մասին ինքը չիմանա, բայց հոգևոր քաղցը առանց ոչ մի բանի էլ գալիս ա (ինձ թվում ա)

----------

Freeman (12.03.2011), Moonwalker (12.03.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> զուտ հետաքրքրություն բավարարելու համար` փաստորեն եթե ծնողը եղել ա համասեռամոլ ապա երեխեն ավելի հավանական ա, որ կլի համասեռամո՞լ (նույնիսկ եթե նրան դաստիարակեն, մեծացնեն ուրիշ` նորմալ սեռական կողմնորոշվածության մարդիկ)


Չէ, 2 գործոնն էլ /գենետիկա ու շրջապատ/ կարևոր են, ուղղակի գիտնականները մինչև հիմա էլ կռիվ են անում, թե որն ա դրանցից ավելի ուժեղ:




> բնական ա, որ հավատքը չի մտնի գիտակցության մեջ մինչև հավատքի մասին ինքը չիմանա, բայց հոգևոր քաղցը առանց ոչ մի բանի էլ գալիս ա (ինձ թվում ա)


Կարծիք կա, համաձայն որի *սա* համարյա նույն ֆենոմենն ա:

----------


## Elmo

Էդ ցանկանալը որ չլիներ, հիմա մարդկություն էլ չէր լինի: Ոչ մեկն էլ չէր գլխի ընկնի, որ սերունդ տալու համար պետք ա ժամերով անկապ գործի վրա քրտնաջան աշխատել: Հենց էդ ցանկանալն ա ստիպում մարդկանց հարաբերությունների մեջ մտնել ու սերունդ տալ: Ու լրիվ նորմալ ա, որ տղամարդը կին տեսնելուց ցանկանում ա էդ կնոջը: Խոսքը զուտ ցանկանալու մասին ա, ոչ թե բուն գործողության: Դա ենթագիտակցական մակարդակում ա կատարվում, մենք տենց ենք ստեղծված, ու տենց մեզ ստեղծել ա Աստված: Ու ինքը չի կարա մեզ ասի, որ մի ցանկացեք:

----------

Mephistopheles (12.03.2011), Quyr Qery (18.01.2012), Skeptic (12.03.2011), VisTolog (12.03.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Չէ, 2 գործոնն էլ /գենետիկա ու շրջապատ/ կարևոր են, ուղղակի գիտնականները մինչև հիմա էլ կռիվ են անում, թե որն ա դրանցից ավելի ուժեղ:


Այսինքն կա՞(ն) գեն(եր),որոնք պայմանավորում են արտաքին նպաստավոր պայմանների դեպքում համասեռամոլության առաջացումը,իսկ դրանք այլ ազդեցություն թողնու՞մ են օրգանիզմի վրա,բացի որոշակի սեռական կողմնորոշումից

----------


## Skeptic

> Այսինքն կա՞(ն) գեն(եր),որոնք պայմանավորում են արտաքին նպաստավոր պայմանների դեպքում համասեռամոլության առաջացումը,


Ահամ:




> իսկ դրանք այլ ազդեցություն թողնու՞մ են օրգանիզմի վրա,բացի որոշակի սեռական կողմնորոշումից


Ճիշտն ասած, դա չգիտեմ. ցավոք սրտի, կենսաբան չեմ:  :Pardon:  




Աթեիզմից ուր հասանք:  :Jpit: 
Երևի կտուգանվեմ:  :Sad:

----------

Freeman (12.03.2011)

----------


## Elmo

Հա, թեման աթեիզմն ա:
Հարգելի աթեիսրներ, մի եղեք էդքան դոգմատիկ: Ավելի բարձր գիտակցության, ոմն կառուցող ուժի, մատերիայի, օրենքի կանոնի բացարձակ ժխտումը ձեզ մոլի ռելիգիոզներից ավելի սնահավատ ա դարձնում: Մեր իսկ գոյությունն արդեն ինքնին անհավանական ու մեր գիտակցության մեջ լրիվ չտեղավորվող բան ա: Այսինքն տիեզերնքն ինքն իրեն հրաշք ա, եթե կարելի ա տենց ասել:

Հարեգելի հավատացյալներ: Արարիչը երկնքում նստած պապիկ չի ու մեր հետ խոսալիս հանելուկներ ու ափդեյթներ ուղարկելու կարիք չունի երևի: Որ պետք լիներ մեր հետ «լեզու թրջեր» իրա տղուն չէր ուղարկի, ասեր գնա թող քեզ սպանեն, ու 2000 տարի մտածեն, թե առակս ի՞նչ կցուցաներ: Ինձ թվում ա էն բարոյական նորմերը, որը մեզ գիտակցությունն ա թելադրում, էդ էլ Աստծու պատվիրաններն են: 

Գործեք ձեր խղջի թելադրանքով, հարգեք, որ հարվեք, ուժեղ եղեք, որ չապտակեն ձեզ ու մյուս երեսը դեմ տալու կարիք չի լինի, հոգ տարեք արժանի մարդկանց համար, որ իրանք էլ հնարավորության դեպքում հոգան ձեր մասին և այլն... սրանք իմ բանականությունն ու կյանքի փորձն են ինձ ասում ու երևի յուրաքանչյուրին:

----------

EgoBrain (12.03.2011), einnA (12.03.2011), Quyr Qery (07.03.2012), Skeptic (12.03.2011), VisTolog (12.03.2011)

----------


## davidus

> Դավիթ ջան, եթե նյարդաբանության մեջ tabula rasa-ի /դատարկ գրատախտակի/ տեսությունն ի նկատի ունես, ապա այն հերքված ա:


Լավն էր, բայց էդքան էլ դա ի նկատի չունեի։ Հույսով եմ աշխարհընկալումը դատարկ գրատախտակի հետ չես ասոցացնում։ Բացի սա, եթե էդպես կուրորեն հավատում ես այդ տեսության հերքմանը, ապա կպատասխանե՞ս էս հարցին. ինչի չի կարելի սպանություն կատարել։

Հ.Գ. Gardmanian ջան, հույսով եմ քեզ պետք չեն ապացույցներ, որ գիտությունը անսխալական չէ։  :Wink: 




> Դավ, միգուցե չզարգացած մտքն ի նկատի ունի մեր քիրը, քանի որ մարդիկ ի ծնե հավատք չեն ունենում հետո գիտակցության հետ էլ հավատքն ա գալիս... դե, որոշ դեպքերում էլ` ամեն ինչ իդեալական չի...


Վարդան ջան, սպասի էլի, հեռվից եմ գալիս։

----------

Moonwalker (12.03.2011)

----------


## davidus

> Էդ ցանկանալը որ չլիներ, հիմա մարդկություն էլ չէր լինի: Ոչ մեկն էլ չէր գլխի ընկնի, որ սերունդ տալու համար պետք ա ժամերով անկապ գործի վրա քրտնաջան աշխատել: Հենց էդ ցանկանալն ա ստիպում մարդկանց հարաբերությունների մեջ մտնել ու սերունդ տալ: Ու լրիվ նորմալ ա, որ տղամարդը կին տեսնելուց ցանկանում ա էդ կնոջը: Խոսքը զուտ ցանկանալու մասին ա, ոչ թե բուն գործողության: Դա ենթագիտակցական մակարդակում ա կատարվում, մենք տենց ենք ստեղծված, ու տենց մեզ ստեղծել ա Աստված: Ու ինքը չի կարա մեզ ասի, որ մի ցանկացեք:


Վազգեն ջան, կարող ա մի բան լավ չեմ հիշում, բայց շնանալը դա ՈՒՐԻՇԻ (օրինական կամ ապօրինի) կնոջ հետ սեռական հարաբերությունների մեջ մտնելն ա։ Էդ որտե՞ղ ա գրած, որ շնանալը սեքսով զբաղվելն ա՝ էն էլ սերունդ տալու մղումով։

----------

Moonwalker (12.03.2011), Shah (12.03.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> ինչի չի կարելի սպանություն կատարել։


Պարտադիր պետք ա Աստված արգելի՞  :Dntknw: 
Ես հակված եմ Ֆրեյդի բացատրությանը («Տոտեմ և տաբու» գրքում):




> Հ.Գ. Gardmanian ջան, հույսով եմ քեզ պետք չեն ապացույցներ, որ գիտությունը անսխալական չէ։


Չէ, դա բնական ա, բայց կա էական տարբերություն.

----------

EgoBrain (12.03.2011)

----------


## davidus

> Պարտադիր պետք ա Աստված արգելի՞ 
> Ես հակված եմ Ֆրեյդի բացատրությանը («Տոտեմ և տաբու» գրքում):


Gardmanian ջան, ես լուսնից եկած մարդ եմ, ինձ հայերեն ասա, թե քո համար ինչում ա կայանում սպանության անընդունելիությունը։ Ֆրեյդը շատ բան կարա ասի, որոնց կարող ես համաձայն լինել, ընդունել, կան չընդունել։ Հարցս կոնկրետ քեզ ա ուղղված։ Դու ոնց ես ընկալում դրա անընդունելիությունը։ 




> Չէ, դա բնական ա, բայց կա էական տարբերություն.
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


Ես հլը որ չեմ խնդրել գիտութան ու հավատքի վերաբերյալ զուգահեռներ տանել, սպասի։  :Smile:

----------

Moonwalker (12.03.2011), Shah (12.03.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա, թեման աթեիզմն ա:
> Հարգելի աթեիսրներ, մի եղեք էդքան դոգմատիկ: Ավելի բարձր գիտակցության, ոմն կառուցող ուժի, մատերիայի, օրենքի կանոնի բացարձակ ժխտումը ձեզ մոլի ռելիգիոզներից ավելի սնահավատ ա դարձնում: Մեր իսկ գոյությունն արդեն ինքնին անհավանական ու մեր գիտակցության մեջ լրիվ չտեղավորվող բան ա: Այսինքն տիեզերնքն ինքն իրեն հրաշք ա, եթե կարելի ա տենց ասել:
> 
> Հարեգելի հավատացյալներ: Արարիչը երկնքում նստած պապիկ չի ու մեր հետ խոսալիս հանելուկներ ու ափդեյթներ ուղարկելու կարիք չունի երևի: Որ պետք լիներ մեր հետ «լեզու թրջեր» իրա տղուն չէր ուղարկի, ասեր գնա թող քեզ սպանեն, ու 2000 տարի մտածեն, թե առակս ի՞նչ կցուցաներ: Ինձ թվում ա էն բարոյական նորմերը, որը մեզ գիտակցությունն ա թելադրում, էդ էլ Աստծու պատվիրաններն են: 
> 
> Գործեք ձեր խղջի թելադրանքով, հարգեք, որ հարվեք, ուժեղ եղեք, որ չապտակեն ձեզ ու մյուս երեսը դեմ տալու կարիք չի լինի, հոգ տարեք արժանի մարդկանց համար, որ իրանք էլ հնարավորության դեպքում հոգան ձեր մասին և այլն... սրանք իմ բանականությունն ու կյանքի փորձն են ինձ ասում ու երևի յուրաքանչյուրին:


Էլմօ ջան չես բարիշացնի ապեր, չանցավ ես գիտության պոչիցը կբռնեմ …

----------


## Skeptic

> Gardmanian ջան, ես լուսնից եկած մարդ եմ, ինձ հայերեն ասա, թե քո համար ինչում ա կայանում սպանության անընդունելիությունը։ Ֆրեյդը շատ բան կարա ասի, որոնց կարող ես համաձայն լինել, ընդունել, կան չընդունել։ Հարցս կոնկրետ քեզ ա ուղղված։ Դու ոնց ես ընկալում դրա անընդունելիությունը։


Դե հիմա կարամ երկար-բարակ փիլիսոփայեմ, բայց կոնկրետ պատասխան դժվար թե կարողանամ տալ. ամեն դեպքում ալտրուիզմը ոչ միայն մարդկանց ա հատուկ:
Իսկ կարելի՞ ա իմանալ քո պատասխանը:  :Smile:  




> Ես հլը որ չեմ խնդրել գիտութան ու հավատքի վերաբերյալ զուգահեռներ տանել, սպասի։


Պարզապես քո հարցին էի պատասխանում:  :Pardon:

----------


## davidus

> Դե հիմա կարամ երկար-բարակ փիլիսոփայեմ, բայց *կոնկրետ պատասխան դժվար թե կարողանամ տալ*. ամեն դեպքում ալտրուիզմը ոչ միայն մարդկանց ա հատուկ:


Չէ ինչի, կարծեմ լավ էլ փիլիսոփայելու թեմա է։ Չեմ նեղվի գրառումդ կարդալուց։ Սակայն ընդգծածս մասը թույլ է տալիս ենթադրել, որ այնուամենայնիվ գիտությունը էդպես էլ չի կարողացել բացատրել չէ, թե ինչի չի կարելի սպանել, չէ՞ (համենայն դեպս քո համար)։ Թե՞ սխալվւմ եմ։ 




> Իսկ կարելի՞ ա իմանալ քո պատասխանը:


 Անպայման։
Բայց հարցիդ պատասխանելու համար մի քիչ երկար կգրեմ, եթե դեմ չես, ու քիչ ավելի խորքից կգամ։

Ընդունված մոտեցում է, որ կրոնը, հավատքը մասսաներ կառավարելու հիանալի միջոց է, ու ես համաձայն եմ դրա հետ։ Սակայն կրոնը միայն դրանով չի սահմանափակվում։ Ընդհանրապես, եթե փոքր-ինչ ավելի լայն նայենք, կտեսնենք, որ կրոնը, իր կանոններով հանդերձ, դա հասարակական կյանքի վարքականոնի որոշակի նորմեր են, որոնք նպատակ են հետապնդում հասարակության մեջ կարգավորել մարդկանց փոխհարաբերությունները միմյանց միջև։ Սակայն, կրոնի ամենամեծ գաղտնիքն ու գրավչությունը ոչ թե նրա «ստրաշիլկաներ»-ն են՝ դժոխքի ու գեհենական կրակի տեսքով, այլ այն, որ նրա պահանջները իր հետևորդներից մեծապես ընդունելի են, դրանք ճիշտ են, հանրորեն ընդունելի անկախ նրանից, թե դու Հիսուսին ես հավատում, թե Ալլահին, ԱՆԿԱԽ նրանից, թե էդ պահանջները Կոնֆուցիոսն ա ասել, թե վեդաներում ա գրված։ 

Մի քանի գրառում վերև մի հատ «փայլուն» գրառում էր արված՝ քրիստոնեության տասը պատվիրանների՝ ստեղից-էնտեղից վերցրած լինելու վերաբերյալ։ Բայց ոչ մեկ իրեն հարց չի տվել, իսկ որտե՞ղ ա գրված, թե այդ պատվիրանների copyright-ը պատկանում ա քրիստոնեությանը, կարո՞ղ ես էդպիսի գրվածք մեջբերել։ Ինչի անպայմա՞ն ա Հիսուսը հեծանիվ հայտնագործեր՝ ասելով, որ չի կարելի սպանել։ Կամ եթե Համմուրապին ասել ա, որ ենթադրենք մի գողացիր, ուրեմն ով քարոզի գողության անընդունելիությունը, ուրեմն ստոր պլագիատ ա՞։ Ժողովորւդ, չե՞ք զգում, որ ծիծաղելի ա։ Հիմա, եթե ես ու դու որևէ միտք ենք արտահայտում, ու սեփական հիմնավորումները չենք ներկայացնում զուտ նրա համար, որ առանց դրանք արտահայտելու էլ հասկանալի է դրանց ճշմարտացիություը, ապա մենք որևէ երրորդ անձի, որը հանգամանքների բերումով մեզնից առաջ է այդ միտքը արտահայտել ՆՈՒՅՆՊԵՍ ԱՌԱՆՑ ՍԵՓԱԿԱՆ ԱՊԱՑՈՒՑՆԵՐԸ ներկայացնելու, ապա մենք պլագիա՞տ ենք։

Իսկ իմ վերաբերմունքը սպանությանը հետևյալն ա. ելնելով այն հասարակությունում ընդունված վարքագծի կանոններից (որը իր հերթին մեծապես կրում է հենց կրոնական ազդեցություն), որոնց ազդեցության տակ ես ձևավորվել եմ, չեմ ընդունում սպանությունը, քանի որ այդ հանրությունը դատապարտում է սպանությունը՝ ինձ համար արդարացիորեն ընդունելի համատեքստում։

----------

Moonwalker (12.03.2011), Shah (13.03.2011), Skeptic (12.03.2011), VisTolog (12.03.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> Չէ ինչի, կարծեմ լավ էլ փիլիսոփայելու թեմա է։ Չեմ նեղվի գրառումդ կարդալուց։ Սակայն ընդգծածս մասը թույլ է տալիս ենթադրել, որ այնուամենայնիվ գիտությունը էդպես էլ չի կարողացել բացատրել չէ, թե ինչի չի կարելի սպանել, չէ՞ (համենայն դեպս քո համար)։ Թե՞ սխալվւմ եմ։


Մասամբ ճիշտ ես: Քանի որ գիտությունը ոչ թե բացատրում ա, թե ինչի չի կարելի սպանել, այլ փորձում ա պատասխանել, թե ինչի /ինչ պատճառներով/ են մարդիկ սպանելը համարում սխալ: Ամեն դեպքում, ես հակված եմ ալտրուիզմի էգոիստական-դարվինիստական բացատրությանը 
:




> Անպայման։
> Բայց հարցիդ պատասխանելու համար մի քիչ երկար կգրեմ, եթե դեմ չես, ու քիչ ավելի խորքից կգամ։
> 
> Ընդունված մոտեցում է, որ կրոնը, հավատքը մասսաներ կառավարելու հիանալի միջոց է, ու ես համաձայն եմ դրա հետ։ Սակայն կրոնը միայն դրանով չի սահմանափակվում։ Ընդհանրապես, եթե փոքր-ինչ ավելի լայն նայենք, կտեսնենք, որ կրոնը, իր կանոններով հանդերձ, դա հասարակական կյանքի վարքականոնի որոշակի նորմեր են, որոնք նպատակ են հետապնդում հասարակության մեջ կարգավորել մարդկանց փոխհարաբերությունները միմյանց միջև։ Սակայն, կրոնի ամենամեծ գաղտնիքն ու գրավչությունը ոչ թե նրա «ստրաշիլկաներ»-ն են՝ դժոխքի ու գեհենական կրակի տեսքով, այլ այն, որ նրա պահանջները իր հետևորդներից մեծապես ընդունելի են, դրանք ճիշտ են, հանրորեն ընդունելի անկախ նրանից, թե դու Հիսուսին ես հավատում, թե Ալլահին, ԱՆԿԱԽ նրանից, թե էդ պահանջները Կոնֆուցիոսն ա ասել, թե վեդաներում ա գրված։ 
> 
> Մի քանի գրառում վերև մի հատ «փայլուն» գրառում էր արված՝ քրիստոնեության տասը պատվիրանների՝ ստեղից-էնտեղից վերցրած լինելու վերաբերյալ։ Բայց ոչ մեկ իրեն հարց չի տվել, իսկ որտե՞ղ ա գրված, թե այդ պատվիրանների copyright-ը պատկանում ա քրիստոնեությանը, կարո՞ղ ես էդպիսի գրվածք մեջբերել։ Ինչի անպայմա՞ն ա Հիսուսը հեծանիվ հայտնագործեր՝ ասելով, որ չի կարելի սպանել։ Կամ եթե Համմուրապին ասել ա, որ ենթադրենք մի գողացիր, ուրեմն ով քարոզի գողության անընդունելիությունը, ուրեմն ստոր պլագիատ ա՞։ Ժողովորւդ, չե՞ք զգում, որ ծիծաղելի ա։ Հիմա, եթե ես ու դու որևէ միտք ենք արտահայտում, ու սեփական հիմնավորումները չենք ներկայացնում զուտ նրա համար, որ առանց դրանք արտահայտելու էլ հասկանալի է դրանց ճշմարտացիություը, ապա մենք որևէ երրորդ անձի, որը հանգամանքների բերումով մեզնից առաջ է այդ միտքը արտահայտել ՆՈՒՅՆՊԵՍ ԱՌԱՆՑ ՍԵՓԱԿԱՆ ԱՊԱՑՈՒՑՆԵՐԸ ներկայացնելու, ապա մենք պլագիա՞տ ենք։
> 
> Իսկ իմ վերաբերմունքը սպանությանը հետևյալն ա. ելնելով այն հասարակությունում ընդունված վարքագծի կանոններից (որը իր հերթին մեծապես կրում է հենց կրոնական ազդեցություն), որոնց ազդեցության տակ ես ձևավորվել եմ, չեմ ընդունում սպանությունը, քանի որ այդ հանրությունը դատապարտում է սպանությունը՝ ինձ համար արդարացիորեն ընդունելի համատեքստում։


Հասկանում ու հարգում եմ տեսակետդ:  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմօ ջան չես բարիշացնի ապեր, չանցավ ես գիտության պոչիցը կբռնեմ …


Գիտությունը չի հերքում Աստծո գոյությունը:

----------

eduard30 (13.03.2011), Freeman (13.03.2011)

----------


## davidus

> Մասամբ ճիշտ ես: Քանի որ գիտությունը ոչ թե բացատրում ա, թե ինչի չի կարելի սպանել, այլ փորձում ա պատասխանել, թե ինչի /ինչ պատճառներով/ են մարդիկ սպանելը համարում սխալ:


Սակայն ինչ տարբերություն: Չէ՞ որ գիտությունը, որոշակիորեն պատասխանելով էդ հարցին, անպայման պետք է իր նվաճումը հասցնի իր հասցեատերերին: Այլապես ցանկացած գիտական նվաճում հավասար է 0-ի, եթե չի օգտագործվում ըստ նպատակայնության: Մարդը, համարելոով սպանությունը սխալ, անկախ իր կամքից, թե գիտակցորեն, թե անգիտակցորեն տալիս է սպանության անընդունելիության սեփական տեսակետը:

Տես ինչ հետաքրքիր բան ա ստացվում: Գիտությունը, հիմնավորելով սպանության անընդունելիությունը մարդու ընկալմամբ, սկսում է ուրույն ձևով տարածել իր նվաճումները` զանազան աշխատությունների ու հրապարակումների տեսքով: Ու ինչ է ստացվում... ստացվում է, որ գիտությունը զբաղվում է ոչ այլ ինչով, քան սեփական տեսակետների քարոզով: Այսինքն, որ մի քիչ էլ աբստրակնենք, կտեսնենք նոր կրոնի սերմեր:  :Smile:  

Սա՞ է աթեիզմը. ժխտելով ուրիշինը՝ ստեղծել քո՞նը:  :Jpit:  




> Հասկանում ու հարգում եմ տեսակետդ:


 :Hi:

----------


## Skeptic

> Սակայն ինչ տարբերություն: Չէ՞ որ գիտությունը, որոշակիորեն պատասխանելով էդ հարցին, անպայման պետք է իր նվաճումը հասցնի իր հասցեատերերին: Այլապես ցանկացած գիտական նվաճում հավասար է 0-ի, եթե չի օգտագործվում ըստ նպատակայնության:


Իսկ ո՞րն ա էս դեպքում նպատակը:  :Think: 
Հնարավոր ա` ես ուղղակի շատ պրիմիտիվ եմ էս ամեն ինչին նայում, բայց ես սենց եմ հասկանում. տվյալ դեպքում գիտությունը անկարող ա հնադարյան բանական մարդու մոտ սպանելու արգելքի նախապատճառների մասին էմպիրիկ գիտելիքներ ստանալ ու դրանք ուսումնասիրել էն պարզ պատճառով, որ հիմա մենք ապրում ենք այլ ժամանակաշրջանում: Բայց բարձրակարգ պրիմատների մոտ ալտրուիզմի, անգամ մահացած ընկերների մահը ողբալու դեպքերն ուսումնասիրելու ու դրանք հոգեբանության ու, հատկապես, հոգեվերլուծության հետ համադրելու շնորհիվ ձևավորվում է վերոնշյալ արգելքի, ինչպես նաև մի շարք այլ արգելքների առաջացման վերաբերյալ տեսություն:
Իսկ կրոնը, ԻՀԿ, ոչ մի դեպքում չի բացատրում, թե ինչի ա մարդ սպանելը սխալ, այլ պարզապես ասում ա` էդպես ա ու վերջ:




> Տես ինչ հետաքրքիր բան ա ստացվում: Գիտությունը, հիմնավորելով սպանության անընդունելիությունը մարդու ընկալմամբ, սկսում է ուրույն ձևով տարածել իր նվաճումները` զանազան աշխատությունների ու հրապարակումների տեսքով: Ու ինչ է ստացվում... ստացվում է, որ գիտությունը զբաղվում է ոչ այլ ինչով, քան սեփական տեսակետների քարոզով: Այսինքն, որ մի քիչ էլ աբստրակնենք, կտեսնենք նոր կրոնի սերմեր:  
> 
> Սա՞ է աթեիզմը. ժխտելով ուրիշինը՝ ստեղծել քո՞նը:


Ոչ, աթեիզմը Աստծո ու գերբնականի մերժումն ա:
Իսկ գիտությունը, ընդհանուր առմամբ, ժխտում ա փաստերով չհաստատված կամ թյուրիմացաբար որպես փաստ ընդունված հիպոթեզները` դրանց փոխարեն առաջարկելով նորը: Նույն Այնշտայնը երկար ժամանակ չէր ընդունում քվանտային ֆիզիկան: Բայց գիտությունը, իմ կարծիքով, հենց դրանով ա լավը. ինքը դինամիկ փոփոխվում ա, չի ընդունում անհերքելի հեղինակությունների, ի տարբերություն կրոնի:

----------


## davidus

> Իսկ ո՞րն ա էս դեպքում նպատակը: 
> Հնարավոր ա` ես ուղղակի շատ պրիմիտիվ եմ էս ամեն ինչին նայում, բայց ես սենց եմ հասկանում. տվյալ դեպքում գիտությունը անկարող ա հնադարյան բանական մարդու մոտ սպանելու արգելքի նախապատճառների մասին էմպիրիկ գիտելիքներ ստանալ ու դրանք ուսումնասիրել էն պարզ պատճառով, որ հիմա մենք ապրում ենք այլ ժամանակաշրջանում: Բայց բարձրակարգ պրիմատների մոտ ալտրուիզմի, անգամ մահացած ընկերների մահը ողբալու դեպքերն ուսումնասիրելու ու դրանք հոգեբանության ու, հատկապես, հոգեվերլուծության հետ համադրելու շնորհիվ ձևավորվում է վերոնշյալ արգելքի, ինչպես նաև մի շարք այլ արգելքների առաջացման վերաբերյալ տեսություն:
> *Իսկ կրոնը, ԻՀԿ, ոչ մի դեպքում չի բացատրում, թե ինչի ա մարդ սպանելը սխալ, այլ պարզապես ասում ա` էդպես ա ու վերջ:*


Համաձայն եմ, ավելին, լրացնեմ, ասում ա չի կարելի, այլապես «ստրաշիլկա»: Բայց եթե մի քիչ ավելի լայն նայենք, կտեսնենք, որ երկու դեպքում էլ հանգում ենք նույն կետի, որ այնուամենայնիվ սպանել չի կարելի: Գիտության բացատրածը լայն մասսաներին հասանելի չի: Սա փաստ ա, սակայն դժբախտություն չի: Հիմա նույն Այնշտայնի տեսնությւոնները ֆիզիկայում հեղափոխություն են կատարել, սակայն ես դրանից ՈՒՂՂԱԿԻՈՐԵՆ չեմ ներազդվել, դա ինձ ՈՒՂՂԱԿԻՈՐԵՆ չի հասել: Այլ կերպ ասած, ես լինելով ուրիշ մասնագիտության տեր, ընդունում եմ, որ Այնշտայնը մեծ գիտնական ա, էսենց-էսենց բաներ ա արել, հայտնագործել, բայց ես նրա հայտնագործությունները չեմ հասկանում, ես ֆիզիկոս չեմ: Նույնը և էս դեպքում ա: Սպանության արգելքի գիտական հիմնավորումը շատ ու շատ մարդկանց համար հասանելի չի, իսկ կրոնը հասանելի ա, ընկալելու համար ավելի մատչելի ա:




> Ոչ, աթեիզմը Աստծո ու գերբնականի մերժումն ա:


Հույսով եմ նկատեցիր, որ աթեիզմի վերաբերյալ միտքս կատակ էր:  :Smile:

----------


## Skeptic

Դավիթ ջան, ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ, լրջոտ եի ընդունել  :Sad:   :Pardon: 

Բայց ոնց որ թե կոնսենսուսի եկանք  :Smile:

----------

davidus (13.03.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գիտությունը չի հերքում Աստծո գոյությունը:


ոչ էլ ապացուցում ա… աստծո գաղափարը հակագիտական ա ապեր… գիտությունն իրական, եղած բաներին ա բացատրություն տալիս… չեղած բանին ի՞նչ բացատրություն

----------

Quyr Qery (14.03.2011), Skeptic (13.03.2011), VisTolog (13.03.2011)

----------


## Elmo

> ոչ էլ ապացուցում ա… աստծո գաղափարը հակագիտական ա ապեր… գիտությունն իրական, եղած բաներին ա բացատրություն տալիս… չեղած բանին ի՞նչ բացատրություն


գիտությունը չի բացառում մի բանի գոյություն, որին սպառիչ հերքում չի տվել: Իսկ արարող ուժի, մատերիայի, երևույթի(ուզում ես անվանի) գոյությունը ոչ մի գիտնական չի հերքել: Դեռ հակառակը, ավելի շատ գիտնականներ ասում են, որ էս ամեն ինչը համակարգող գոյություն ունի: Ոչ թե կոնկրետ շնանալու կամ ունեցվածքը ծախելու ու աղքատներին բաժանելու գործերով զբաղվող ուժ, այլ գոյություն ունեցող ամեն ինչը միավորող մի երևույթ, որը մենք դեռ չգիտենք ինչ ա: Ես դրան Աստված եմ համարում:

----------


## Skeptic

> գիտությունը չի բացառում մի բանի գոյություն, որին սպառիչ հերքում չի տվել: Իսկ արարող ուժի, մատերիայի, երևույթի(ուզում ես անվանի) գոյությունը ոչ մի գիտնական չի հերքել: Դեռ հակառակը, ավելի շատ գիտնականներ ասում են, որ էս ամեն ինչը համակարգող գոյություն ունի: Ոչ թե կոնկրետ շնանալու կամ ունեցվածքը ծախելու ու աղքատներին բաժանելու գործերով զբաղվող ուժ, այլ գոյություն ունեցող ամեն ինչը միավորող մի երևույթ, որը մենք դեռ չգիտենք ինչ ա: Ես դրան Աստված եմ համարում:


Խոսքը M տեսության մասի՞ն ա:  :Unsure:

----------


## Ավետիք

Մարդի՛կ, ավելի նախընտրում եք կապկի՞ն նմանվել, թե Արարիչ Աստծուն: Ով մարդուն Իր պատկերով ու նմանությամբ ստեղծեց:

----------


## VisTolog

> Մարդի՛կ, ավելի նախընտրում եք կապկի՞ն նմանվել, թե Արարիչ Աստծուն: Ով մարդուն Իր պատկերով ու նմանությամբ ստեղծեց:


Կապիկին գոնե տեսել ենք, իսկ քո մարդանման արարչին տենց էլ չենք տեսել ու խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ մի օր կտեսնենք:

Արարիչը երևի վաղուց արդեն փոշիա դարձել: Յուրաքանչյուր մարդ էլ արարիչա, հետո՞ ինչ որ աստվածաշնչի նման գիտական աշխատանք չի կատարում:

----------

Quyr Qery (14.03.2011), Skeptic (14.03.2011), Աբելյան (14.03.2011), Մարկուս (16.05.2013)

----------


## Skeptic

> Մարդի՛կ, ավելի նախընտրում եք կապկի՞ն նմանվել, թե Արարիչ Աստծուն: Ով մարդուն Իր պատկերով ու նմանությամբ ստեղծեց:


Նմանվել-չնմանվելու հարցը չի. քաղցր ստի /չնայած դրախտում աստծուն անվերջ-անդադար գովերգելը ես անձամբ քաղցր չեմ համարում/ ու դառը ճշմարտության միջև ընտրության հարցն ա:  :Pardon:

----------

Quyr Qery (14.03.2011)

----------


## Elmo

> Խոսքը M տեսության մասի՞ն ա:


ՉԷ մեծ պայթյունի։

----------

Skeptic (14.03.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> գիտությունը չի բացառում մի բանի գոյություն, որին սպառիչ հերքում չի տվել: Իսկ արարող ուժի, մատերիայի, երևույթի(ուզում ես անվանի) գոյությունը ոչ մի գիտնական չի հերքել: Դեռ հակառակը, ավելի շատ գիտնականներ ասում են, որ էս ամեն ինչը համակարգող գոյություն ունի: Ոչ թե կոնկրետ շնանալու կամ ունեցվածքը ծախելու ու աղքատներին բաժանելու գործերով զբաղվող ուժ, այլ գոյություն ունեցող ամեն ինչը միավորող մի երևույթ, որը մենք դեռ չգիտենք ինչ ա: *Ես դրան Աստված եմ համարում:*


Էլմօ ջան, աստծո գոյությունը կամ չգոյությունը էական որևէ բան չի փոխում… դա անապացուցելի ա, էդ ձևով կարաս 1 000 000 հատ առաջարկ անես ու ասես քանի որ հերքված չի ուրեմն ճիշտ ա… իսկ ավելի ճշգտիտ եթե լինենք ապա մի բան եթե հնարավոր չէ ապացուցել կամ ժխտել ապա այն քննարկման նյութ լինել չի կարող… անկախ նրանից թե աստծո ինչ մարմնավորումներ են առաջարկվում (իսկ դրանք չափից շատ են ու իրար հակասող) եթե այն ապացուցել կամ ժխտել հնարավոր չի, ապա դրա գոյության կամ չգոյության շուրջը խոսակցություն/քննարկում լինել չի կարող… սատանայի գոլյությունն էլ նույն կատեգորիայի մեջ ա մտնում, Բաբա Յագայինն էլ, Հազարան բլբուլինն էլ, Ոսկե ձկնիկինն էլ, ձմեռ պապիկինն էլ…  

… Էլմ ապեր, իսկ քեզ ո՞վ ա ասում որ միավորող ուժ կա … միգուցե ապակենտրո՞ն ա…

----------

Skeptic (14.03.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մարդի՛կ, ավելի *նախընտրում եք* կապկի՞ն նմանվել, թե Արարիչ Աստծուն: Ով մարդուն Իր պատկերով ու նմանությամբ ստեղծեց:


ընտրության հարց չկա ստեղ… 

… իսկ եթե արարիչն իր պատկերով է ստեղծել մարդուն, ապա պիտի ասեմ որ տպավորված/հիացած չեմ… ահագին սխալներ կա

----------

Quyr Qery (14.03.2011), Skeptic (14.03.2011)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> … Էլմ ապեր, իսկ քեզ ո՞վ ա ասում որ միավորող ուժ կա … միգուցե ապակենտրո՞ն ա…


Մեֆ, միավորող ուժ հաստատ կա, չեմ ասում, թե դա անպայման ինչ-որ գերբնականա, կամ չգիտեմ ինչ, բայց որ կա, դա հաստատ: Եթե միավորող ուժ չլիներ, կյանք չէր լինի: Բոլոր բջիջները միավորվում են մեկ օրգանիզմի մեջ, օրգանիզմները միավորվում են պոպուլյացիաներում, վերջիվերջո, բոլոր կենդանին ու անկենդանը միավորվում են ամենահսկա կյանքի կազմավորման` կենսոլորտի մեջ ու դա հրաշալի ա :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (14.03.2011), Skeptic (14.03.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, միավորող ուժ հաստատ կա, չեմ ասում, թե դա անպայման ինչ-որ գերբնականա, կամ չգիտեմ ինչ, բայց որ կա, դա հաստատ: Եթե միավորող ուժ չլիներ, կյանք չէր լինի: Բոլոր բջիջները միավորվում են մեկ օրգանիզմի մեջ, օրգանիզմները միավորվում են պոպուլյացիաներում, վերջիվերջո, բոլոր կենդանին ու անկենդանը միավորվում են ամենահսկա կյանքի կազմավորման` կենսոլորտի մեջ ու դա հրաշալի ա


Վիճելի բան ես ասում Դատարկություն ջան… որովհետև դրա համար պետք է նախ ապացուցել որ կա մեկ տիեզերք… սակայն կան տեսություններ (ես հիմա չգիտեմ դրանք, բայց հպանցիկ ծանոթացել եմ) որոնք առաջարկում են բազմաթիվ տիեզերքների գոյություն… երկրորդ որ դրանք կոորդիանցված են … երրորդ կյանքը երկրի վրա միակենտրոն չի… չորրորդ կյանք հասկացողությունն ընդհանրապես միայն երկրի վրա չէ այլ տիեզերքում կան կյանքի ուրիշ ձևեր որոնք կախված են տվյալ մոլորակի պայմաններից… 

Տիեզերքների գոյությունը դա միանշանակ մեկ ուժի կողմից ղեկավարվող ամբողջություն չի… եթե այդպես լիներ ապա ոչինչ պիտի չփոխվեր, ամեն ինչ միշտ նույնը պիտի լիներ… մինչդեռ ամեն ինչ գտնվում է անընդհատ փոփոխության մեջ, կախված անթվարկելի պայմաններից

----------

Skeptic (14.03.2011), Դատարկություն (14.03.2011)

----------


## Դատարկություն

> Վիճելի բան ես ասում Դատարկություն ջան… որովհետև դրա համար պետք է նախ ապացուցել որ կա մեկ տիեզերք… սակայն կան տեսություններ (ես հիմա չգիտեմ դրանք, բայց հպանցիկ ծանոթացել եմ) որոնք առաջարկում են բազմաթիվ տիեզերքների գոյություն… երկրորդ որ դրանք կոորդիանցված են … երրորդ կյանքը երկրի վրա միակենտրոն չի… չորրորդ կյանք հասկացողությունն ընդհանրապես միայն երկրի վրա չէ այլ տիեզերքում կան կյանքի ուրիշ ձևեր որոնք կախված են տվյալ մոլորակի պայմաններից… 
> 
> Տիեզերքների գոյությունը դա միանշանակ մեկ ուժի կողմից ղեկավարվող ամբողջություն չի… եթե այդպես լիներ ապա ոչինչ պիտի չփոխվեր, ամեն ինչ միշտ նույնը պիտի լիներ… մինչդեռ ամեն ինչ գտնվում է անընդհատ փոփոխության մեջ, կախված անթվարկելի պայմաններից


Ինչքան գիտեմ, էդ տեսությունների մի մասն էլ բոլոր տիեզերքները միավորում են մեկ համակարգի մեջ: 
Հասկանում եմ, այլ տեսակի կենդանի օրգանիզմների գոյության հնարավորությունը, բայց եթե դա էնպիսի մատերիա է, որին անվանում ենք «կյանք», ապա, կենսաբանական տեսակետից, դրանց վրա պետք է գործեն բոլոր այն ուժերը ու դրանք պետք է ունենան բոլոր այն հատկությունները, որոնք հատուկ են մեզ սովոր «կյանք»-ին: Այսինքն կբնութագրվեն առանձին «կենսոլորտներ», որոնք հետագայում կմիավորվեն կյանքի կազմավորման ավելի բարձր մակարդակում: Ես հիմա զուտ կենսաբանական ուժերից եմ խոսում, որովհետև մնացածից էդքան էլ քաջատեղյակ չեմ, բայց, ինձ թվում է, եթե բոլոր «կենսոլորտները» բնակվում են նույն տիեզերքում, ապա նրանց վրա պետք է ազդեն տիեզերական նույն ուժերը:

Իսկ որ ուժերը մեկից ավելի են էդ հաստատ, ուղղակի էդ բոլոր ուժերը ես միավորում եմ մեկ համակարգում, ինչպես օրինակ, էվոլյուցիայի տարբեր շարժիչ ուժերը միավորում են մեկ պրոցեսի մեջ: (գուցե սխալ եմ անում :Jpit: )

----------

Mephistopheles (14.03.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինչքան գիտեմ, էդ տեսությունների մի մասն էլ բոլոր տիեզերքները միավորում են մեկ համակարգի մեջ: 
> Հասկանում եմ, այլ տեսակի կենդանի օրգանիզմների գոյության հնարավորությունը, բայց եթե դա էնպիսի մատերիա է, որին անվանում ենք «կյանք», ապա, կենսաբանական տեսակետից, դրանց վրա պետք է գործեն բոլոր այն ուժերը ու դրանք պետք է ունենան բոլոր այն հատկությունները, որոնք հատուկ են մեզ սովոր «կյանք»-ին: Այսինքն կբնութագրվեն առանձին «կենսոլորտներ», որոնք հետագայում կմիավորվեն կյանքի կազմավորման ավելի բարձր մակարդակում: Ես հիմա զուտ կենսաբանական ուժերից եմ խոսում, որովհետև մնացածից էդքան էլ քաջատեղյակ չեմ, բայց, ինձ թվում է, եթե բոլոր «կենսոլորտները» բնակվում են նույն տիեզերքում, ապա նրանց վրա պետք է ազդեն տիեզերական նույն ուժերը:
> 
> Իսկ որ ուժերը մեկից ավելի են էդ հաստատ, ուղղակի էդ բոլոր ուժերը ես միավորում եմ մեկ համակարգում, ինչպես օրինակ, էվոլյուցիայի տարբեր շարժիչ ուժերը միավորում են մեկ պրոցեսի մեջ: (գուցե սխալ եմ անում)


քո տրամաբանությունը լրիվ ճիշտ է, բայց իմ կարծիքով եթե ուժը մեկն է ուրեմն պայմանները պետք է լինեն միշտ նույնը, այսինքն փոփոխություն չպիտի լինի, միչդեռ ոչ միայն փոփոխություններն են անվիճելի այլև փոփոխության պայմանները… ես կասեի միակ հաստատուն բանը դա փոփոխությունն է… այս դեպքում եզակի ուժի գաղափարը քննությանը չի դիմանում…

----------

Դատարկություն (14.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Քրիստոնեությունը մի գաղափարախոսություն է, որի հիմնաքարը ՍԵՐՆ է: Սեր և միայն սեր, և սիրուց ածանցվող մնացած բոլոր բարիքները....


 Լեո ջան ինքս Աստծո գոյության չեմ հավատում, բայց քո կարծիքով չգիտե՞մ ինչ է նշանակում սիրել, թե ախպերս ես քիլլեր եմ ու ում տեսնում սատկացնում եմ կամ որ մի քրիստոնեայից եմ վատ մարդ  :Think:

----------

Mephistopheles (14.03.2011), Skeptic (14.03.2011), Արէա (14.03.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

> Կապիկին գոնե տեսել ենք, իսկ քո մարդանման արարչին տենց էլ չենք տեսել ու խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ մի օր կտեսնենք:
> 
> Արարիչը երևի վաղուց արդեն փոշիա դարձել: Յուրաքանչյուր մարդ էլ արարիչա, հետո՞ ինչ որ աստվածաշնչի նման գիտական աշխատանք չի կատարում:


Շատ խիստ մի կասկածիր: Իմ Արարիչը մարդանման չի, այլ մարդս է Նրան նման: Բայց քո ընտրությունն է, տեսածդ կապիկին նմանվել, ու հետո չբողոքես երբ քեզ կապիկի պես զգաս: Իսկ փոշիանալու վերաբերյալ… հը՜մ… վերջում կերեվա:

----------


## Ավետիք

> Նմանվել-չնմանվելու հարցը չի. քաղցր ստի /չնայած դրախտում աստծուն անվերջ-անդադար գովերգելը ես անձամբ քաղցր չեմ համարում/ ու դառը ճշմարտության միջև ընտրության հարցն ա:


Հիմա ըստ քեզ, այստեղ ո՞րն է քաղցր սուտը, իստ որը դառը ճշմարտությունը: Եվ ավելի ի՞նչ ես ընտրում, անդադար Աստծուն գովերգել, թե հավիտյան սատանայի հետ ապրել դժոխքում: Որովետև ինչ որ դու ընտրես, այն էլ կվայելես: Ինչ որ ցանես, այն էլ կհնձես:

----------


## Ավետիք

> Լեո ջան ինքս Աստծո գոյության չեմ հավատում, բայց քո կարծիքով չգիտե՞մ ինչ է նշանակում սիրել, թե ախպերս ես քիլլեր եմ ու ում տեսնում սատկացնում եմ կամ որ մի քրիստոնեայից եմ վատ մարդ


Եվ, ըստ քեզ ի՞նչ է սերը:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հիմա ըստ քեզ, այստեղ ո՞րն է քաղցր սուտը, իստ որը դառը ճշմարտությունը: Եվ ավելի ի՞նչ ես ընտրում, անդադար Աստծուն գովերգել, թե հավիտյան սատանայի հետ ապրել դժոխքում: Որովետև ինչ որ դու ընտրես, այն էլ կվայելես: Ինչ որ ցանես, այն էլ կհնձես:


Գոնե անդադար Աստծուն գովերգելուց մի խեր կա՞: :Think:

----------


## Ավետիք

> Գոնե անդադար Աստծուն գովերգելուց մի խեր կա՞:


Այո, եթե անկեղծ ես հացնում, կա: Աստված այնպես սիրեց աշխարհը, որ Իր Միածին Որդին տվեց, որպեսզի ամեն Նրան հավատացողը չկորչի, այլ հավիտենական կյանք ունենա: Ի՞նչ ես կարծում, պակաս բարիք կա այստեղ:
Աստծուն գովերգում եմ, ոչ թե ինչ-որ բարիք ստանալու ակնկալիքով, այլ Նրա մեծ Սիրո, որն էլ ամենամեծ բարիքն է: Աստված Սեր է:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Այո, եթե անկեղծ ես հացնում, կա: Աստված այնպես սիրեց աշխարհը, որ Իր Միածին Որդին տվեց, որպեսզի ամեն Նրան հավատացողը չկորչի, այլ հավիտենական կյանք ունենա: Ի՞նչ ես կարծում, պակաս բարիք կա այստեղ:


Իսկ միգուցե մեր հավատը փորձելու համար ուղարկեց: Ինքը ասել էր ինձնից բացի ուրիշ ոչ մեկին մի պաշտեք:

----------


## Ավետիք

> Իսկ միգուցե մեր հավատը փորձելու համար ուղարկեց: Ինքը ասել էր ինձնից բացի ուրիշ ոչ մեկին մի պաշտեք:


Ես կասեի մեր հավատքն ուղղելու և ոչ թե փորձելու համար: Այո, Իրենից բացի մեկը չկա, ով արժանի լինի պաշտամունք ընդունելու:

----------


## Ավետիք

> Մի քանի հաղորդագրություններ կարդալուց հետո ինձ շատ հետաքրքրեց ձեր կարծիքը… Ինչ է իրենից ներկայացնում աթեիզմը բացասական քայքայող մի ինչ որ բան թե հավատ բայց ոչ թե հեքիաթների այլ գիտությանը և փաստերին… 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է ինձ ես աթեիստ եմ


Ես կուզեի անրադառնալ, հենց բուն թեմային: Ի՞նչ է ձեզ համար աթեիզմը՝ հավատք, թե բացասական երևույթ:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ես կասեի մեր հավատքն ուղղելու և ոչ թե փորձելու համար: Այո, Իրենից բացի մեկը չկա, ով արժանի լինի պաշտամունք ընդունելու:


Իսկ որդին ու սուրբ հոգի՞ն:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես կուզեի անրադառնալ, հենց բուն թեմային: Ի՞նչ է ձեզ համար աթեիզմը՝ հավատք, թե բացասական երևույթ:


ոչ էն, ոչ էլ էն… դիրքորոշում ա

----------


## Skeptic

> Հիմա ըստ քեզ, այստեղ ո՞րն է քաղցր սուտը, իստ որը դառը ճշմարտությունը: Եվ ավելի ի՞նչ ես ընտրում, անդադար Աստծուն գովերգել, թե հավիտյան սատանայի հետ ապրել դժոխքում:


Ոչ մեկը, ոչ մյուսը: Քանի որ իմ տարբերակն ունեմ: Իսկ _անվերջ ու անդադար_ գովերգելն իմ համար կուրիոզ ա, քանի որ դժոխային տանջանքներին չի զիջում:




> Որովետև ինչ որ դու ընտրես, այն էլ կվայելես: Ինչ որ ցանես, այն էլ կհնձես:


Ընտրում եմ էն կյանքը, որի գոյությանը աշխարհում ոչ ոք /չնչին բացառությամբ/ չի կասկածում:

----------


## Ավետիք

> Իսկ որդին ու սուրբ հոգի՞ն:


Աստված Երրորդություն է: Հայրը Որդին Սուրբ Հոգին մեկ Աստված է:

----------


## Ավետիք

> Ոչ մեկը, ոչ մյուսը: Քանի որ իմ տարբերակն ունեմ:


Եվ ո՞րն է այդ քո տարբերակը, եթե ի հարկե գաղտնիք չէ:




> Իսկ _անվերջ ու անդադար_ գովերգելն իմ համար կուրիոզ ա, քանի որ դժոխային տանջանքներին չի զիջում:


Որովհետև չես ճանաչում Աստծուն: Քեզ համար կուրիոզ, բայց ինձ համար հաճույք է:





> Ընտրում եմ էն կյանքը, որի գոյությանը աշխարհում ոչ ոք /չնչին բացառությամբ/ չի կասկածում:


Իսկ մահից հետո ի՞նչ ես անելու…

----------


## Gayl

> Իսկ մահից հետո ի՞նչ ես անելու…


Ասելա թե նաղդը թողած ընկել ես նիսիայի հետևից, թողեք էս կյանքը բարով խերով ապրենք հետո կտենանք մեռնելուց հետո ինչ ենք անելու  :LOL:

----------

Mephistopheles (15.03.2011), Skeptic (15.03.2011), VisTolog (15.03.2011), Աբելյան (15.03.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> Եվ ո՞րն է այդ քո տարբերակը, եթե ի հարկե գաղտնիք չէ:


Իհարկե, գաղտնիք չի. ոչ աստծուն եմ հավատում, ոչ սատանային => ոչ հավիտենական երանելի կյանքին, ոչ էլ` հավերժ դժոխային տանջանքներին:  :Pardon: 




> Որովհետև չես ճանաչում Աստծուն: Քեզ համար կուրիոզ, բայց ինձ համար հաճույք է:


Դա քո գործն ա:  :Wink: 





> Իսկ մահից հետո ի՞նչ ես անելու…


Ոչ մի բան: Ամեն դեպքում, եթե հայտնվեմ ահեղ դատավորի առաջ, նրան կհարցնեմ. «Ինչո՞ւ ոչ մի ապացույց»: /սա իմ խոսքերը չեն/

----------


## Ավետիք

> Ասելա թե նաղդը թողած ընկել ես նիսիայի հետևից, թողեք էս կյանքը բարով խերով ապրենք հետո կտենանք մեռնելուց հետո ինչ ենք անելու


շատ բարի, բոլորն էլ ուզում են ապրել: մեկը մինչև գերեզման, մյուսը դրանից հետո էլ: դե՞մ ես

----------


## Gayl

> շատ բարի, բոլորն էլ ուզում են ապրել: մեկը մինչև գերեզման, մյուսը դրանից հետո էլ: դե՞մ ես


Ես էլ կցանկանայի որ երկրային կյանք լիներ, դե կյանքը սիրում եմ, այնքան եմ սիրում, որ կապ չունի դժողք, թե դրախտ, բայց ես հիմա երկրի վրա եմ ապրում ու չեմ մտածում հաջորդ կյանքի մասին, դե կարողա միամիտ հիասթափվեմ  :LOL:

----------

Skeptic (15.03.2011), VisTolog (15.03.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

> Իհարկե, գաղտնիք չի. ոչ աստծուն եմ հավատում, ոչ սատանային => ոչ հավիտենական երանելի կյանքին, ոչ էլ` հավերժ դժոխային տանջանքներին:


Դա էլ քո գործն է:






> Ոչ մի բան: Ամեն դեպքում, եթե հայտնվեմ ահեղ դատավորի առաջ, նրան կհարցնեմ. «Ինչո՞ւ ոչ մի ապացույց»: /սա իմ խոսքերը չեն/


Ուրեմն դու թույլ ես տալիս միտք, որ կարող ես մեկ օր կանգնել Դատավորի առջև: Չեմ կասկածում, այդ ժամ ապացույցներ կլինեն, ավելի քան բավականին:

----------


## Skeptic

> Ուրեմն դու թույլ ես տալիս միտք, որ կարող ես մեկ օր կանգնել Դատավորի առջև: Չեմ կասկածում, այդ ժամ ապացույցներ կլինեն, ավելի քան բավականին:


Չէ, Ավետիք ջան, էդպես չեմ կարծում, ուղղակի փորձում եմ նկարագրել պահվածքս էդ խիստ անհավանական դեպքում:  :Smile: 
Իսկ ապացույցներն ինձ հիմա են պետք, բայց դրանց փոխարեն կան բավականաչափ հակափաստարկներ:

----------


## Quyr Qery

> ես էլ կատակ չեմ անում… երբ ասում էս երրորդություն ու հետո միաստվածություն… հակասական ա լինում…


Ի դեպ մի բան հիշեցի այս կապակցությամբ,,,  քրիստոնեությունը մեջ ինչքան խորանում ես էդքան հասկանում ես,,,որ ոտքից գլուխ հակասություն է,,, քանզի այն հերքելով բազմաստվացությունը և այն համարելով էլ կռապաշտություն,,էլ սուտ կրոն,,էլ մոլորություն,,, հենց ինքը համարվում է բազմաստված կրոն,,քանզի իր մեջ է ներառում և բուն աստծուն,, և սուրբ հոգուն,,և որդուն,,, միաստվածական կրոն երկրիս երեսին հանդիսանում է միայն և միմիայն մուսուլմանությունը (ապացուցված է կրոնագիտությամբ)..... :Smile:  :Wink:

----------

Mephistopheles (15.03.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> Ոչ մի բան: Ամեն դեպքում, եթե հայտնվեմ ահեղ դատավորի առաջ, նրան կհարցնեմ. «Ինչո՞ւ ոչ մի ապացույց»: /սա իմ խոսքերը չեն/


Իմաստուն և ճշմարիտ խոսքին ոչ մի բան  ապացուցել պետք չէ :Smile:

----------


## Moonwalker

> միաստվածական կրոն երկրիս երեսին հանդիսանում է միայն և միմիայն մուսուլմանությունը (ապացուցված է կրոնագիտությամբ



Հլը էդ կրոնագիտական ապացույցներից մի երկուսը աչքս խոթի, տենամ: Շաատ հետաքրքիր ա, թե ոնց ես ապացուցելու, որ հուդայականությունը բազմաստված կրոն ա :Think:  
Էլ քրիստոնեության մասին չասեմ:

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Բաբա՞մ
> 
> Հլը էդ կրոնագիտական ապացույցներից մի երկուսը աչքս խոթի, տենամ: Շաատ հետաքրքիր ա, թե ոնց ես ապացուցելու, որ հուդայականությունը բազմաստված կրոն ա 
> Էլ քրիստոնեության մասին չասեմ:


  Հարգելիս կարող ես բացել Հայկ Հարոյանի <<Կրոնագիտությունը>>... քրիստոնեության մասին արդեն գրել եմ,,իսկ բուդդայականորթյունը համարվում է,, ավելի շուտ փիլիսոփայական գաղափարաղոսություն քան կրոն.... :Wink:  :Cool:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Հարգելիս կարող ես բացել Հայկ Հարոյանի <<Կրոնագիտությունը>>... քրիստոնեության մասին արդեն գրել եմ,,իսկ բուդդայականորթյունը համարվում է,, ավելի շուտ փիլիսոփայական գաղափարաղոսություն քան կրոն....



Արի քեզ մի ընկերական խորհուրդ տամ. բացիր ցանկացած հանրագիտարանի *միաստվածության (монотеизм) մասին հոդվածն* ու կարդա, մինչև պնդումներդ շարունակելը:
Ես բուդդայականության մասին բան չեմ ասել, ասել եմ *հուդայականության* մասին:

----------

davidus (16.03.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Փաստորեն հիգիենան ավելի լավ է,,,քան քրիստոնեկան կամ <<միաստվածական >> կրոնը....գոնե մեր ներկայիս կյանքին է օգուտ.... ավելի լավ է մեր հիգիենային հետևենք,,,քան Հիսուսի քարոզներին....  :Think:

----------

Gayl (16.03.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Ազգիս մոտ «հյութեր» անելը խասյաթ ա դառնում:
> Արի քեզ մի ընկերական խորհուրդ տամ. բացիր ցանկացած հանրագիտարանի *միաստվածության (монотеизм) մասին հոդվածն* ու կարդա, մինչև պնդումներդ շարունակելը:
> Ես բուդդայականության մասին բան չեմ ասել, ասել եմ *հուդայականության* մասին:


Կներես սխալ էի հասկացել հուդայականությունը... իսկ այ ինչ գրականությանն է վերաբերում ես իմը ասեցի դու էլ քոնը,,, շատ բարի......շնորհակալ եմ.... :Smile:

----------

Moonwalker (17.03.2011)

----------


## Shah

> Փաստորեն հիգիենան ավելի լավ է,,,քան քրիստոնեկան կամ <<միաստվածական >> կրոնը....գոնե մեր ներկայիս կյանքին է օգուտ.... ավելի լավ է մեր հիգիենային հետևենք,,,քան Հիսուսի քարոզներին....


բա որ ասում եմ թեմայի անունը փոխենք հակաքրիստոնեություն... թե չէ աթեիզմ.. մեծամասնությունը ստեղ կոնկրետ Քրիստոնեությանն ա դեմ... թե չէ ուրիշ հավատքներին հարմարվող ա  :Jpit: )

----------

eduard30 (17.03.2011), Moonwalker (17.03.2011), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (17.03.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> բա որ ասում եմ թեմայի անունը փոխենք հակաքրիստոնեություն... թե չէ աթեիզմ.. մեծամասնությունը ստեղ կոնկրետ Քրիստոնեությանն ա դեմ... թե չէ ուրիշ հավատքներին հարմարվող ա )


Վարդան ջան, ուղղակի մեծամասնությունը քրիստոնեությանն անհամեմատ ավելի քաջածանոթ ա:  :Pardon: 
Իսկ հակաքրիստոնեություն կոչվելուն, իմ կարծիքով, ավելի շատ սատանիզմն ա հավակնում:  :Unsure:

----------

Quyr Qery (08.04.2011)

----------


## Shah

> Վարդան ջան, ուղղակի մեծամասնությունը քրիստոնեությանն անհամեմատ ավելի քաջածանոթ ա: 
> Իսկ հակաքրիստոնեություն կոչվելուն, իմ կարծիքով, ավելի շատ սատանիզմն ա հավակնում:


 Գագ ախպեր իմ մեջ բերած գրառման մեջ մարդը աթեիստ ա իրան կոչում(լավ ա անում), բայց իրան ավելի շատ ձգում ա իսլամը, դրա համար եմ ասում... բացի ինքն էլ, էլի շատ մարդիկ կան... կարամ հերթով մեջբերեմ որ դա կոնկրետ հակաքրիստոնեական գրառում ա, քան թե աթեիստական.. ամեն դեպքում գնամ Hi-Line թեման, ընդեղ ավելի ուժեղ կրքեր ա  :Jpit: )

----------

Moonwalker (17.03.2011)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ի դեպ մի բան հիշեցի այս կապակցությամբ,,,  քրիստոնեությունը մեջ ինչքան խորանում ես էդքան հասկանում ես,,,որ ոտքից գլուխ հակասություն է,,, քանզի այն հերքելով բազմաստվացությունը և այն համարելով էլ կռապաշտություն,,էլ սուտ կրոն,,էլ մոլորություն,,, հենց ինքը համարվում է բազմաստված կրոն,,քանզի իր մեջ է ներառում և բուն աստծուն,, և սուրբ հոգուն,,և որդուն,,, միաստվածական կրոն երկրիս երեսին հանդիսանում է միայն և միմիայն մուսուլմանությունը (ապացուցված է կրոնագիտությամբ).....:);)


Հիմա, եթե վերցնենք քո այդ Հայկ Հարոյանին, ու ասենք, որ նա էլ իր մեջ երրորդություն է պարունակում, այսինքն` հոգի, միտք և մարմին, ուրեմն ի՞նչ է ստացվում, որ նա էլ *բազմամա՞րդ* է: Յուրաքանչյուր բան բաղկացած է մի քանի (եթե ոչ բազում) տարբեր բաներից: Ես, իհարկե, քրիստոնեության  առանձնապես մի ջատագով էլ չեմ, բայց ասել, թե Սուրբ Երրորդությունը` բազմաստվածություն է, դա, մեղմորեն ասած` դեմագոգիա է:

Լավ, քանի որ մտա այս թեմայի մեջ, մի երկու խոսք ասեմ իմ կողմից: 

Աշխարհում այնքան շատ են դատողությունները Աստծո և երանության մասին. անհամար սուրբ գրքեր, միլլիոնավոր մարդիկ աղոթում են տաճարներում, եկեղեցիներում ու մեջիթներում, և, չնայած այդ ամենին, չի թվում, թե երբևիցէ մենք կոնտակտի մեջ ենք մտել Տիրոջ հետ, որ մենք տեսել ենք Նրան կամ խոսել ենք Նրա հետ: Ստացվում է, որ մեր պաշտամունքը ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան դատարկաբանություն: Հնարավոր է, մենք շարունակում ենք դատել Աստծո մասին այն հույսով, որ երբևիցէ *կգտնենք* Նրան կամ *կհերքենք* Նրան: Բայց երբեք ոչինչ տեղի չի ունենա, եթե խուլը տարիներ շարունակ խոսի ձայների մասի, իսկ կույրը` շաղակրատի լույսի մասին: Ընդ որում, հնարավոր է, որ այս երկուսն էլ իրենց պատրանքի զոհը դառնան:

Մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը *հավատում է* Աստծոն, բայց ընդունակ չէ *ճանաչել* Նրան: Սակայն հավատը` դա գիտելիք չէ: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է համոզել կույրին, որ գոյություն ունի լույս: Նա ի վիճակի չէ ճանաչել լույսը, քանզի կույր է: 

Մեր մեջ գոյություն ունի մի կենտրոն, անվանենք այն աչք` կույրի համար, կամ ականջ` խուլի համար, - բայց այն քնած է: Մեզ հարկավոր է արթնացնել այդ կենտրոնը: 

Կորիզը պետք է ծիլ արձակի, կոտրվի ու մեռնի որպես կորիզ, որպեսզի ծառ դառնա: Իսկ պատկերացնո՞ւմ եք, թե ի՞նչ պետք է ասեր կորիզը ծառին, եթե կարողանար խոսել. "Դու` Աստված ես, իսկ ես` հասարակ կորիզ; կարո՞ղ եմ արդյոք ես համեմատվել քեզ հետ": Նույնպիսի զգացմունք էլ մեր մեջ է ծնվում միշտ, երբ մեր ճանապարհին մենք հանդիպում ենք այնպիսի անհատների, ինչպիսիք են Քրիստոսը, Բուդդան, Մուհամմեդը: Մենք ասում ենք. "Դու` Աստված ես, իսկ մենք սովորական մարդիկ ենք: Մենք կարող ենք սողալ միայն,մենք ուժ չունենք քեզ պես դառնալու: Դու` Աստծո Որդի ես, իսկ մենք սովորական մարդիկ ենք":

*Ինչպե՞ս կարող է փոքրիկ կորիզը հավատալ, որ իր մեջ հսկայական ծառ է թաքնված:*
Բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ:

Ցավոք սրտի, բոլոր կրոնները կանգ են առնում պաշտամունքի և աղոթքի վրա: Բայց կարո՞ղ է արդյոք կորիզը ծառ դառնալ, միայն պաշտելով ծառին: Եվ որքան էլ կրքոտ աղոթի ձուն` արծիվին, նա չի կարող այդ կերպ պարզել իր թևերն ու թռչել: Սկզբից ձուն պետք է կոտրի իր կեղևը, սկզբում նա պետք է մեռնի որպես ձու: Եվ նույնիսկ դրանից հետո էլ, նայելով օդում թռչող թրչուններին, ճուտը չի հավատում, որ ինքն էլ կարող է թռչել: Ինչպե՞ս կարող է նա, ով չի գիտեցել, թե ի՞նչ է թռիչքը, հավատալ ու ճանապարհ ընկնել անվերջ ճամփորդութան` անծայրածիր Տիեզերքում:

Մեզ կարելի անվանել միայն "ոչ մեռածներ": Մի՞թե դուք կարծում եք, որ շնչել` նշանակում է ապրել: Մի՞թե ձեզ համար սնունդը մարսելը` դա կյանքի հատկանիշ է: Մի՞թե կյանքն ամփոփված է նրանում, որպեսզի երեկոյան պառկել քնելու, իսկ առավոտյան արթնանալ: Իրականում կյանքը` լրիվ ուրիշ մի բան է: Պատկերացրեք էլեկտրական լամպը, որն անջատված է հոսանքի աղբյուրից: Լարի վրա կախված, նա ճոճվում է, մտածելուվ, որ դա  է իր ամբողջ կյանքը: Ճոճվել` մթի մեջ: Նա կասեր. "Ես ապրում եմ, որովհետև ես ճոճվում եմ": Եվ կապրեր իր կյանքով` երջանիկ: Իսկ այժմ պատկերացրեք նրա վիճակը, երբ նրան կմիացնեն հոսանքին և նրա կենտրոնը կսկսի լուսարձակել... Պատկերացրեցի՞ք: Կա՞ իմաստ` շարունակելու:

Մեր սովորույթնրը... Նույնիսկ երբ Աստված ծեծում է մեր դուռը, մենք շտապում ենք վռնդել նրան: Չէ՞ որ մենք համարում ենք, որ գալիս են միայն խնդրելու: Այդ պատճառով, երբ որ մեկը գալիս է, որպեսզի *տա*,  մենք տվողին էլ ենք վռնդում: 
Այդպես են կատարվում անուղղելի սխալները:
Հուսամ, որ դուք այդպես չեք վարվի...

----------

eduard30 (17.03.2011), Quyr Qery (17.03.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

:Bad:   :Bad:   :Bad:

----------


## Quyr Qery

Նախ սկսեմ շնորհակալություն ասելուց Sambitbaba -ին,,,,քանզի շատ խելացի մտքեր էր գրել.... բայց գրառման մեջ մի բան էդպես էլ չհասկացա,,, միտքը հոգին ու մարմինը առանձին մարդիկ են,, որ մի հատ էլ բազմամարդ ես ասում?? :Blink:  :Mda:  իսկ այ աստվածն ու Հիսուսը տարբեր են-ինչքան հասկանում եմ... 
   Հիմա afr -ին ,,ես ընդամենը գրել եմ ,,որ հիգիենան ավելի լավ է քան քարոզը,, քանզի հիգիենային չհետևելու դեպքում  կհիվանդանանք ու եսիմ ինչ կլինի,,, իսկ այ քարոզներ չլսելուց առանձնապես բան չի փոխվի..... ես հակաքչիստոնյա չեմ...ԵՍ ԱԹԵԻՍՏ ԵՄ,,,, ինձ համար լրիվ մեկ է քրիստոնեություն,, մուսուլմանություն,, բուդդիզմ,,հուդայականություն,, ջայնիզմ,, թե սկիհիզմ,,  ինձ համար կրոն գոյություն չունի.... ես ընդունում եմ դիրքորոշումները.......  :Cool: 
     Gardmanian ջան շնորհակալություն ես նյութի համար... ես իլյուզիաներով տառապող աղջկան խղճացի.... մեռավ 100 անգամ նույն բանը ասելով.... :Angel:

----------


## Ավետիք

> ոչ էն, ոչ էլ էն… դիրքորոշում ա





> ես հակաքչիստոնյա չեմ...ԵՍ ԱԹԵԻՍՏ ԵՄ,,,, ինձ համար լրիվ մեկ է քրիստոնեություն,, մուսուլմանություն,, բուդդիզմ,,հուդայականություն,, ջայնիզմ,, թե սկիհիզմ,,  _ինձ համար կրոն գոյություն չունի...._ _ես ընդունում եմ դիրքորոշումները......._


Բարև բոլորին:

Հետաքրքիր է մեր երկու ընկերների՝ Mephistopheles-ի և Quyr Qery-ի, _դիրքորոշում_ պնդումը: Ի՞նչ է իրենից ներկայացնում այն և կարո՞ղ է այն լինել անհիմն: Ուրեմն, եթե ունի հիմք, ապա ինչպե՞ս է այդ հիմքը ձևակերպվում: Ես մտածում եմ, որ չի կարող լինել դիրքորոշում և էլ ոչինչ: Միտքս նրանում է, որ աթեիզմը, որպես դիրքորոշում հիմնվում է այն «հավատքի» վրա, որ Աստված չկա: Հենց աթեիզմ բառը նշանակում է անաստվածություն, իսկ աթեիստ՝ անաստված կամ էլ Աստծուն մերժող անձնավորություն, այսինքն անձ, որ հավատում է Աստծո չգոյությանը (կամ էլ Աստծո գոյությանը չհավատացող մեկը): Հետևություն՝ դիրքորոշման հիմքում ընկած է հավատքը, թեկուզև մերժողական (բացասողական): 

Ուրեմն, Quyr Qery-ի ջան, դու չես կարող լինել աթեիստ և միևնույն ժամանակ ոչ հակաքրիստոնյա: Մտածում եմ տրամաբանական է…

Այսպես, աթեիզմն ստանում է կրոնի տեսք, քանի որ ունի հավատքի վրա հիմնված գաղափարախոսություն՝ ուղղվածություն: Թեկուզ բերվում են պնդումներ, թե հիմնավում է (աթեիզմը) գիտության և դրա փորձաքննական հետևությունների վրա: Եվ եթե ավելի խորը նայենք, ամեն գիտություն, անգամ ճշգրիտ գիտություն, հիմնված է հավատքի վրա: Դրա վառ ապացույցն են *աքսիոմները*, որոնք չեն ապացուցվում, այլ ընդունվում են……… ՀԱՎՏՔՈՎ, ինչքան էլ որ հակադրվեք, փաստ է: Իսկ եթե վերցնենք կյանքի առաջացման հազար ու մեկ տեսությունները՝ դրանք մնում են միայն ենթադրություններ, որոնք վերջնական կերպով չեն ապացուցված: Անգամ հաճախ իրարամերժ են և անհեթեթ:

Այստեղ կարելի է հետաքրքիր ֆիլմեր բեռնել և դիտել:

----------

eduard30 (18.03.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բարև բոլորին:
> 
> Հետաքրքիր է մեր երկու ընկերների՝ Mephistopheles-ի և Quyr Qery-ի, _դիրքորոշում_ պնդումը: Ի՞նչ է իրենից ներկայացնում այն և կարո՞ղ է այն լինել անհիմն: Ուրեմն, եթե ունի հիմք, ապա ինչպե՞ս է այդ հիմքը ձևակերպվում: Ես մտածում եմ, որ չի կարող լինել դիրքորոշում և էլ ոչինչ: Միտքս նրանում է, որ աթեիզմը, որպես դիրքորոշում հիմնվում է այն «հավատքի» վրա, որ Աստված չկա: Հենց աթեիզմ բառը նշանակում է անաստվածություն, իսկ աթեիստ՝ անաստված կամ էլ Աստծուն մերժող անձնավորություն, այսինքն անձ, որ *հավատում* է Աստծո չգոյությանը (կամ էլ Աստծո գոյությանը *չհավատացող* մեկը): Հետևություն՝ դիրքորոշման հիմքում ընկած է հավատքը, թեկուզև մերժողական (բացասողական): 
> 
> Ուրեմն, Quyr Qery-ի ջան, դու չես կարող լինել աթեիստ և միևնույն ժամանակ ոչ հակաքրիստոնյա: Մտածում եմ տրամաբանական է…
> 
> Այսպես, աթեիզմն ստանում է կրոնի տեսք, քանի որ ունի հավատքի վրա հիմնված գաղափարախոսություն՝ ուղղվածություն: Թեկուզ բերվում են պնդումներ, թե հիմնավում է (աթեիզմը) գիտության և դրա փորձաքննական հետևությունների վրա: Եվ եթե ավելի խորը նայենք, ամեն գիտություն, անգամ ճշգրիտ գիտություն, հիմնված է հավատքի վրա: Դրա վառ ապացույցն են *աքսիոմները*, որոնք չեն ապացուցվում, այլ ընդունվում են……… ՀԱՎՏՔՈՎ, ինչքան էլ որ հակադրվեք, փաստ է: Իսկ եթե վերցնենք կյանքի առաջացման հազար ու մեկ տեսությունները՝ դրանք մնում են միայն ենթադրություններ, որոնք վերջնական կերպով չեն ապացուցված: Անգամ հաճախ իրարամերժ են և անհեթեթ:
> 
> Այստեղ կարելի է հետաքրքիր ֆիլմեր բեռնել և դիտել:


սխալ ես ասում… հավատքի բացակայությունը հավատքի առկայություն չի… այնպես ինչպես 2-ը ռեալ թիվ ա -2 ոչ (այսինքն դու ունես 2 խնձոր կամ 2 խնձոր պարտք ես ասենք Սերժին… դե հիմա քո վի-ակը պատկերացրու)… մենք չենք ընդունում աստծո գոյությունը հիմնվելով այն փաստի վրա որ նրա գոյությունը ոչ մի հարցի պատասխան չի տալիս… չենք ընդունում գոյությունը որովհետև գոյության փաստ չկա… 

Ավերիք ջան, դու միչև հավատալու ու չհավատալու տարբերությունը չտեսնես էս թեմայում քո բոլոր դատողությունները դեմագոգիայից այն կողմ չեն գնալու…

----------

erexa (18.03.2011), Quyr Qery (04.05.2011), Skeptic (18.03.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

> սխալ ես ասում… *հավատքի բացակայությունը* հավատքի առկայություն չի… այնպես ինչպես 2-ը ռեալ թիվ ա -2 ոչ (այսինքն դու ունես 2 խնձոր կամ 2 խնձոր պարտք ես ասենք Սերժին… դե հիմա քո վի-ակը պատկերացրու)… *մենք չենք ընդունում աստծո գոյությունը* հիմնվելով այն փաստի վրա որ նրա գոյությունը ոչ մի հարցի պատասխան չի տալիս… չենք ընդունում գոյությունը որովհետև գոյության փաստ չկա… 
> 
> Ավերիք ջան, դու միչև հավատալու ու չհավատալու տարբերությունը չտեսնես էս թեմայում քո բոլոր դատողությունները դեմագոգիայից այն կողմ չեն գնալու…


Mephistopheles ջան, սխալ չեմ ասում…  եթե մի քիչ ուշադիր լինեիր, ես չեմ գրել հավատքի բացակայության մասին, այլ ինչպես դու ես շեշտում, որ *չես ընդունում*, թե Նա գոյություն ունի, որովհետև ըստ քեզ, փաստ չունես: Քո այդ չնդունելը հիմնված է ոչ թե փաստերի բացակայության վրա, այլ քո հավատքի: Որովհետև հենց կյանքի առկայությունը և ինքը բնությունը մեծ փաստ են Աստծո գոյությանը:

Դե հիմա դու պատկերացրու քո վիճակը, երբ մեկին պարտք լինես 2 խնձոր ու քեզ ներշնչես, ուտելուց հետո, թե պարտք չես, որովհետև ոչ մի փաստ էլ չկա…
Կարծեմ թե դեմագոգիայի խնդիր չես ունենա  :Smile:

----------

eduard30 (18.03.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Mephistopheles ջան, սխալ չեմ ասում…  եթե մի քիչ ուշադիր լինեիր, ես չեմ գրել հավատքի բացակայության մասին, այլ ինչպես դու ես շեշտում, որ *չես ընդունում*, թե Նա գոյություն ունի, որովհետև *ըստ քեզ, փաստ չունես*: Քո այդ չնդունելը հիմնված է ոչ թե փաստերի բացակայության վրա, այլ քո հավատքի: Որովհետև հենց կյանքի առկայությունը և ինքը բնությունը մեծ փաստ են Աստծո գոյությանը:


դու էլ փաստ չունես… եթե ունենայիր, ապա հավատալը էդքան էլ էական չէր լինի… նույնիսկ հավատալը արդեն կապ չէր ունենա… հավատում են երբ փաստ չկա…

բնությունը աստծո գոյության փաստ չի… ո՞նց ա փաստ

----------

Skeptic (18.03.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

> դու էլ փաստ չունես… եթե ունենայիր, ապա հավատալը էդքան էլ էական չէր լինի… նույնիսկ հավատալը արդեն կապ չէր ունենա… հավատում են երբ փաստ չկա…
> 
> բնությունը աստծո գոյության փաստ չի… ո՞նց ա փաստ


Օրինակ՝ բանականության գոյությունը նյութական, ի նկատի ունեմ ոչ բանակ աշխարհում: Դե մտածենք, ինչպե՞ս կարող է ոչ բանական (բանականություն չունեցող) նյութից և ուժից (դրանց փոխազդումներից) առաջանալ բանական էակ(-ներ):

Կամ էլ, վերցնենք մարդու ԴՆԹ-ն, որն իր մեջ պարունակում, կրում է այդ նույն բանական էակի մասին ամբողջական տեղեկություն (ինֆօրմացիա): Ըստ քեզ, հարգարժանս, ինչպե՞ս է այն գոյացել և գոյատևում:

Կամ էլ ատոմի միջուկը կազմող դրական լիցք ունեցող բազում պրոտոնները, որոնց ձգողույան շնորհիվ միջուկի շուրջը պտտվում են էլեկտրոնները, չեն պայթեցնում այդ նույն միջուկը: Քանի որ գիտենք, որ նույն նշանով լիցքավորված մասնիկները վանում են միմյանց: Այդ ի՞նչ ուժի շնորհիվ:

----------


## Skeptic

> Օրինակ՝ բանականության գոյությունը նյութական, ի նկատի ունեմ ոչ բանակ աշխարհում: Դե մտածենք, ինչպե՞ս կարող է ոչ բանական (բանականություն չունեցող) նյութից և ուժից (դրանց փոխազդումներից) առաջանալ բանական էակ(-ներ):
> 
> Կամ էլ, վերցնենք մարդու ԴՆԹ-ն, որն իր մեջ պարունակում, կրում է այդ նույն բանական էակի մասին ամբողջական տեղեկություն (ինֆօրմացիա): Ըստ քեզ, հարգարժանս, ինչպե՞ս է այն գոյացել և գոյատևում:
> 
> Կամ էլ ատոմի միջուկը կազմող դրական լիցք ունեցող բազում պրոտոնները, որոնց ձգողույան շնորհիվ միջուկի շուրջը պտտվում են էլեկտրոնները, չեն պայթեցնում այդ նույն միջուկը: Քանի որ գիտենք, որ նույն նշանով լիցքավորված մասնիկները վանում են միմյանց: Այդ ի՞նչ ուժի շնորհիվ:


Հարգելիս, առաջին 2 պարբերություններում զետեղված հարցերին վաղուց պատասխանել ա կենսաբանությունը, իսկ 3-րդին` ֆիզիկան /չնայած ատոմի կառուցվածքի հետ կապված մութ հարցեր դեռ կան, հատկապես քվանտային ֆիզիկայի հետ կապված, բայց էդ հարցերը գիտական մեթոդներով պարզաբանել փորձելու փոխարեն կանգնելն ու հայտարարելը, որ դա Աստծո միջամտությամբ ա կատարվում, միամտության, անհեռատեսության ու հերքողականության ամենաէքստրեմալ դրսևորում ա/:

----------

Mephistopheles (18.03.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

> Հարգելիս, առաջին 2 պարբերություններում զետեղված հարցերին վաղուց պատասխանել ա կենսաբանությունը, իսկ 3-րդին` ֆիզիկան /չնայած ատոմի կառուցվածքի հետ կապված մութ հարցեր դեռ կան, հատկապես քվանտային ֆիզիկայի հետ կապված, բայց էդ հարցերը գիտական մեթոդներով պարզաբանել փորձելու փոխարեն կանգնելն ու հայտարարելը, որ դա Աստծո միջամտությամբ ա կատարվում, միամտության, անհեռատեսության ու հերքողականության ամենաէքստրեմալ դրսևորում ա/:


Չի՛ պատասխանել: Այլ առաջարկել է ենթադրություն, որին դու հավատում ես: Եվ այդ ենթադրությունը չունի ո՛չ ապացույց, ո՛չ էլ փաստ:

----------


## Skeptic

> Չի՛ պատասխանել: Այլ առաջարկել է ենթադրություն, որին դու հավատում ես: Եվ այդ ենթադրությունը չունի ո՛չ ապացույց, ո՛չ էլ փաստ:


Էլ չեմ ուզում խոսալ էս թեմայի շուրջ, քանի որ համաձայնության չենք գալու: Քանի որ մի քանի գրառում առաջ, խոսալով գիտության տարբեր բնագավառներում գոյություն ունեցող ու չունեցող հակասություններից, մարդկանց խորհուրդ ես տալիս դիտել արարչագործությունն «ապացուցող» ֆիլմեր:

----------


## Ավետիք

> Քանի որ մի քանի գրառում առաջ, խոսալով գիտության տարբեր բնագավառներում գոյություն ունեցող ու չունեցող հակասություններից, մարդկանց խորհուրդ ես տալիս դիտել արարչագործությունն «ապացուցող» ֆիլմեր:


Բեր գոնե մեկն իմ գրառումներից, որտեղ գիտության մեջ գոյություն չունեցող հակասության մասին եմ խոսել:
Իսկ ինչո՞ւ չառաջարկեմ, եթե ուզում եմ, որ մարդիկ ճշմարտությունն իմանան:

----------


## Ավետիք

Gardmanian, դու էլ մեկ հիմնավորված փաստ բեր, որ մարդը միաբջիջ ինչ-որ արարածից է առաջացել, զարգացման ընթացքում:

----------

eduard30 (18.03.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> Բեր գոնե մեկն իմ գրառումներից, որտեղ գիտության մեջ գոյություն չունեցող հակասության մասին եմ խոսել:


Խնդրում եմ, կոնտեքստից մի հանիր բառերս: Ի նկատի ունեի` էս գրառման մեջ մեղադրելով գիտությանը հավատքի վրա հիմնվելու մեջ /ինչը զուրկ ա տրամաբանությունից, եթե աքսիոմ հասկացության նշանակությանը ծանոթ ես/` առաջարկում ես հիմնվել հավատքի վրա: Է, մարդիկ դարեր շարունակ հիմնվել են ու հիմա էլ շարունակում են հիմնվել հավատքի վրա, բայց դրանից լավ բան դուրս չի գա.

(c) Rhayader




> Իսկ ինչո՞ւ չառաջարկեմ, եթե ուզում եմ, որ մարդիկ ճշմարտությունն իմանան:


Ինչ վերաբերում ա աստծո գոյություն ունենալ-չունենալու հարցին, էստեղ ոչ իմ, ոչ էլ քո կարծիքը չի կարող բոլորի համար ճիշտ լինել, բայց երբ կրոնը փորձում ա խցկվել գիտության ոլորտ, էստեղ կան փաստեր, որոնցով նվազագույն ցանկությանդ դեպքում կարող ես հեատքրքրվել ու որոնք շատ վաղուց սկսել են ավելի ու ավելի ինտենսիվ կերպով հակասել հնադարյան ու միջնադարյան հեքիաթներին:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Օրինակ՝ բանականության գոյությունը նյութական, ի նկատի ունեմ ոչ բանակ աշխարհում: Դե մտածենք, ինչպե՞ս կարող է ոչ բանական (բանականություն չունեցող) նյութից և ուժից (դրանց փոխազդումներից) առաջանալ բանական էակ(-ներ):


դրա պատասխանը կա… կենսաբանությունիս են անցնում… ու դա աստվածը չի…




> Կամ էլ, վերցնենք մարդու ԴՆԹ-ն, որն իր մեջ պարունակում, կրում է այդ նույն բանական էակի մասին ամբողջական տեղեկություն (ինֆօրմացիա): Ըստ քեզ, հարգարժանս, ինչպե՞ս է այն գոյացել և գոյատևում:


 կենսաբանության գիրքը որ բացես կիմանաս… ապեր, դրա պատասխանները կան մարդիկ գտել են կամ էլ ընթացքի մեջ են ու ըդտեղ աստծո համար տեղ չկա… 




> Կամ էլ ատոմի միջուկը կազմող դրական լիցք ունեցող բազում պրոտոնները, որոնց ձգողույան շնորհիվ միջուկի շուրջը պտտվում են էլեկտրոնները, չեն պայթեցնում այդ նույն միջուկը: Քանի որ գիտենք, որ նույն նշանով լիցքավորված մասնիկները վանում են միմյանց: Այդ ի՞նչ ուժի շնորհիվ:


ֆիզիակյի գիրգը բաց կարդա… ես ֆիզիկոս չեմ, բայց մի բան կարամ ասեմ որ աստծո գործը միջուկի շուրջն էլեկտրոն ֆռռացնելը չի…

մի նկատառում միայն… *եթե հարցի պատասխանը չունես չի կարելի այն վերագրել աստծուն, այդ նույն սկզբմունքով չբացահայտված հանցագործություններն էլ կարելի բարդել աստծո վրա*… ու մեկ էլ եթե աստված է անում ապա բարի եղիր ասել թե ոնց էլ անում, թե չէ ասել որ դա ատոմւ դա աստծո գոյության ապացույց է, սխալ է … դեմագոգիա է

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չի՛ պատասխանել: Այլ առաջարկել է ենթադրություն, որին դու հավատում ես: Եվ այդ ենթադրությունը չունի ո՛չ ապացույց, ո՛չ էլ փաստ:


գիտությունը ենթադրություն չի և շարժվում է *բացառապես փաստերով*, դա գիտության անքակտելի մասն է… տեսությունները դրանք երևույթների փաստարկված բացատրությունն է…




> Ես դրա համար չասացի, այլ այս մեկի


ասեմ Ավո ջան… եթե կույսը հղիանում ա առանց կենակցելու… էսի հրաշք չի, այլ պրոբլեմ ա… պատկերացրու աղջիկ երեխան գալիս ա տուն ու ասում ա "պապա հղի եմ ու ոչ մեկի հետ չեմ կենակցել" ի՞նչ ես անում, պատրաստվում ես Հիսուսի ծնունդի՞ն… կամ տղեդ գալիս ա ասում ա "պապ մի հատ ընկեր ունեմ ջրից գինիա սարքում" կարող ա՞ շիշն առնես վազես … միա հատ մտածի…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բեր գոնե մեկն իմ գրառումներից, որտեղ գիտության մեջ գոյություն չունեցող հակասության մասին եմ խոսել:
> Իսկ ինչո՞ւ չառաջարկեմ, եթե ուզում եմ, որ մարդիկ ճշմարտությունն իմանան:


Ավո ջան, տարբերությունը գիտե՞ս որն ա… մենք աստվածաշունչը կարդացել ենք, բայց դու դպրոցի գիտության դասերից բացակայել ես… մենք քո "առարկան" գիտենք (եղածը մի հատ գիրք ա, էն էլ էջերի կեսը պոկած)… դու մերը չէ

----------


## Ավետիք

> Խնդրում եմ, կոնտեքստից մի հանիր բառերս:


Նախ, բառերդ կոնտեքստից չեմ հանել, այլ մեղադրանքիդ եմ պատասխանել:




> Ի նկատի ունեի` էս գրառման մեջ մեղադրելով գիտությանը հավատքի վրա հիմնվելու մեջ /*ինչը զուրկ ա տրամաբանությունից, եթե աքսիոմ հասկացության նշանակությանը ծանոթ ես*/` առաջարկում ես հիմնվել հավատքի վրա: Է, մարդիկ դարեր շարունակ հիմնվել են ու հիմա էլ շարունակում են հիմնվել հավատքի վրա, բայց դրանից լավ բան դուրս չի գա.


Երևի չես տարբերում մեղադրանքը հիմնավորումից: Ես իմ խոսքերը հիմնավորում եմ, այլ ոչ թե մեղադրում :Smile:  գիտությունը հավատքի վրա հիմնվելու մեջ: Եվ հետևաբար այն չի կարող զուրկ լինել տրամաբանությունից, քանի որ դու անտրամաբանական եզրահանգման ես եկել: Գիտես, ոչ միայն ես եմ առաջարկում հիմնվել հավատքի վրա, այլ ամբողջ այսօրվա աշխարհը իր գովազդներով և կարգախոսներով: Եթե հավտաս իրենց ասածին… դու կլինես ամենաերջանիկ մարդը:  :Smile:  Իսկ աքսիոմ հասկացության նշանակությանը ծանոթ եմ, որը առաջարկում է առանց որևիցէ ապացուցման, ընդունել տվյալ պնդումը, ելնելով դրա ակնհայտությունից, որը հիմնվում է հավատքի վրա, եթե այն կասկածի ենթարկես, դրա համար ոչ մեկ ապացույց չի առաջադրվում:





> Ինչ վերաբերում ա աստծո գոյություն ունենալ-չունենալու հարցին, էստեղ ոչ իմ, ոչ էլ քո կարծիքը չի կարող բոլորի համար ճիշտ լինել, բայց երբ կրոնը փորձում ա խցկվել գիտության ոլորտ, *էստեղ կան փաստեր*, որոնցով նվազագույն ցանկությանդ դեպքում կարող ես հեատքրքրվել ու որոնք շատ վաղուց սկսել են ավելի ու ավելի ինտենսիվ կերպով հակասել հնադարյան ու միջնադարյան հեքիաթներին:


Հետաքրքիր հակադրություն, ավելի շատ ոչ թե կրոնն է փորձում «խցկվել» գիտության ոլորտ, այլ կան վայ «գիտնականներ», որոնք փորձում են գիտությունն օգտագործել իրենց անարժեք ապացույցների և կեղծ փաստերի համար, փորձելով հերքել Արարչի՝ Բարձրյալ Աստծո գործը: Եվ ոչ մեկ փաստ էլ դու չես կարող բերել, և չբերեցիր էլ այս ընթացքում, ասածներիս հակառակն ապացուցելու: Եվ այժմեական սուտանում հեքիաթները (որոնք 17-րդ դարի վերջերից են սկիզբ առել), չեն կարող հակադրվել, էլ չասեմ լռեցնել, Հավիտենական Ճշմարտությանը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Gardmanian, դու էլ մեկ հիմնավորված փաստ բեր, որ մարդը միաբջիջ ինչ-որ արարածից է առաջացել, զարգացման ընթացքում:


մադու սաղմը… մարդը սկսում ա որպես միաբջիջ կենդանի

----------

Skeptic (18.03.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Նախ, բառերդ կոնտեքստից չեմ հանել, այլ մեղադրանքիդ եմ պատասխանել:
> 
> 
> Երևի չես տարբերում մեղադրանքը հիմնավորումից: Ես իմ խոսքերը հիմնավորում եմ, այլ ոչ թե մեղադրում գիտությունը հավատքի վրա հիմնվելու մեջ: Եվ հետևաբար այն չի կարող զուրկ լինել տրամաբանությունից, քանի որ դու անտրամաբանական եզրահանգման ես եկել: Գիտես, ոչ միայն ես եմ առաջարկում հիմնվել հավատքի վրա, այլ ամբողջ այսօրվա աշխարհը իր գովազդներով և կարգախոսներով: Եթե հավտաս իրենց ասածին… դու կլինես ամենաերջանիկ մարդը:  Իսկ աքսիոմ հասկացության նշանակությանը ծանոթ եմ, որը առաջարկում է առանց որևիցէ ապացուցման, ընդունել տվյալ պնդումը, ելնելով դրա ակնհայտությունից, որը հիմնվում է հավատքի վրա, եթե այն կասկածի ենթարկես, դրա համար ոչ մեկ ապացույց չի առաջադրվում:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Հետաքրքիր հակադրություն, ավելի շատ ոչ թե կրոնն է փորձում «խցկվել» գիտության ոլորտ, այլ կան վայ «գիտնականներ», որոնք փորձում են գիտությունն օգտագործել իրենց անարժեք ապացույցների և կեղծ փաստերի համար, փորձելով հերքել Արարչի՝ Բարձրյալ Աստծո գործը: Եվ ոչ մեկ փաստ էլ դու չես կարող բերել, և չբերեցիր էլ այս ընթացքում, ասածներիս հակառակն ապացուցելու: Եվ այժմեական սուտանում հեքիաթները (որոնք 17-րդ դարի վերջերից են սկիզբ առել), չեն կարող հակադրվել, էլ չասեմ լռեցնել, Հավիտենական Ճշմարտությանը:
> ...


Ավո, ես էլ քեզ ասում եմ սատված չկա, ինչի՞ չես հավատում… եթե աստված կա, ուրեմն անմեղը պիտի չպատժվի, երեխաները չպիտի մեռնեն, ոչ մի վատ բան պիտի չլինի, միայն լավ բաներ պիտի լինեն…

----------

Skeptic (18.03.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

> ես չէ բայց ավետարանը գրողները հաստատ ծխում էին… ու կարամ ասեմ թե ինչ… էսի իրանց պատմությունն ա Ավո ջան… ես չեմ գրել


Իրանց ո՞ւմ պատմությունն է… ու եթե դու փաստեր՝ ոչ թե քո ենթադրությունները, չբերես, թե Ավետարանը գրողները ծխում էին՝ ուրեմն… քո խոսքերն անարժեք են…

----------


## Ավետիք

> մադու սաղմը… մարդը սկսում ա որպես միաբջիջ կենդանի


անմտություն  :LOL: , մարդու սաղմը *միաբջիջ արարած* չի, որից մարդկային ցեղն է առաջացել: և հիմմմարություն է ասել, որ կարող է այդ նույն սաղմը ինքնուրույն գոյատևել, դեռ ուրիշ, ոչ մարդկային էակներ առաջանալ դրանից :Bad:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, դու սուտ ես: Քո նման անհավատների պատճառով է, որ անմեղը պատժվում է, երեխաները մեռնում են, շատ վատ բաներ են պատահում… այս ամենը և դրանցից առավել, միայն անաստված մարդիկ են անում:


Կներես Ավո ջամ, բայց եթե իմ անաստվածության համար աստված անմեղ երեխայի ա սպանու, կամ թույլ տալիս որ մեռնի ուրեմն կամ աստված չկա կամ էլ եղածը շատ վատն ա կամ էլ անզոր ա… կոլեկտիվ պատիժը ֆաշիստներին բռնակալներին ու մոլագարներին ա հատուկ…

----------

Skeptic (18.03.2011), VisTolog (18.03.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> անմտություն , մարդու սաղմը *միաբջիջ արարած* չի, որից մարդկային ցեղն է առաջացել: և հիմմմարություն է ասել, որ կարող է այդ նույն սաղմը ինքնուրույն գոյատևել, դեռ ուրիշ, ոչ մարդկային էակներ առաջանալ դրանից


սուտ չի Ավո ջան, գիտական փաստ ա, դու էլ ես միաբջիջ եղել, ես էլ անգամ տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսը… բա քո կարծիքով մի անգամից ավատարիդ նման ե՞ս եղել… իմիջայլոց եթե աստծո գոյությունն ընդունում ես ապա աստված հենց տենց ա ստեղծել, որ միաբջջից դառնում ենք բազմաբջիջ

----------

Skeptic (18.03.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> Նախ, բառերդ կոնտեքստից չեմ հանել, այլ մեղադրանքիդ եմ պատասխանել:
> 
> Երևի չես տարբերում մեղադրանքը հիմնավորումից: Ես իմ խոսքերը հիմնավորում եմ, այլ ոչ թե մեղադրում գիտությունը հավատքի վրա հիմնվելու մեջ: Եվ հետևաբար այն չի կարող զուրկ լինել տրամաբանությունից, քանի որ դու անտրամաբանական եզրահանգման ես եկել: Գիտես, ոչ միայն ես եմ առաջարկում հիմնվել հավատքի վրա, այլ ամբողջ այսօրվա աշխարհը իր գովազդներով և կարգախոսներով: Եթե հավտաս իրենց ասածին… դու կլինես ամենաերջանիկ մարդը:  Իսկ աքսիոմ հասկացության նշանակությանը ծանոթ եմ, որը առաջարկում է առանց որևիցէ ապացուցման, ընդունել տվյալ պնդումը, ելնելով դրա ակնհայտությունից, որը հիմնվում է հավատքի վրա, եթե այն կասկածի ենթարկես, դրա համար ոչ մեկ ապացույց չի առաջադրվում:


Սկսենք սկզբից.



> Ուրեմն, եթե ունի հիմք, ապա ինչպե՞ս է այդ հիմքը ձևակերպվում: Ես մտածում եմ, որ չի կարող լինել դիրքորոշում և էլ ոչինչ: Միտքս նրանում է, որ աթեիզմը, որպես դիրքորոշում հիմնվում է այն «հավատքի» վրա, որ Աստված չկա: Հենց աթեիզմ բառը նշանակում է անաստվածություն, իսկ աթեիստ՝ անաստված կամ էլ Աստծուն մերժող անձնավորություն, այսինքն անձ, որ հավատում է Աստծո չգոյությանը (կամ էլ Աստծո գոյությանը չհավատացող մեկը): Հետևություն՝ դիրքորոշման հիմքում ընկած է հավատքը, թեկուզև մերժողական (բացասողական):


էս պարբերության մեջ Աստծո փոխարեն տեղադրի Ձմեռ Պապին, Բարի Փերիին կամ Միաեղջյուրին: Արդյո՞ք նույն բանը կստանաս:




> Ուրեմն, Quyr Qery-ի ջան, դու չես կարող լինել աթեիստ և միևնույն ժամանակ ոչ հակաքրիստոնյա: Մտածում եմ տրամաբանական է…


Բնականաբար:  :Pardon: 




> Այսպես, աթեիզմն ստանում է կրոնի տեսք, քանի որ ունի հավատքի վրա հիմնված գաղափարախոսություն՝ ուղղվածություն: Թեկուզ բերվում են պնդումներ, թե հիմնավում է (աթեիզմը) գիտության և դրա փորձաքննական հետևությունների վրա: Եվ եթե ավելի խորը նայենք, ամեն գիտություն, անգամ ճշգրիտ գիտություն, հիմնված է հավատքի վրա: Դրա վառ ապացույցն են *աքսիոմները*, որոնք չեն ապացուցվում, այլ ընդունվում են……… ՀԱՎՏՔՈՎ, ինչքան էլ որ հակադրվեք, փաստ է: Իսկ եթե վերցնենք կյանքի առաջացման հազար ու մեկ տեսությունները՝ դրանք մնում են միայն ենթադրություններ, որոնք վերջնական կերպով չեն ապացուցված: Անգամ հաճախ իրարամերժ են և անհեթեթ:


Ուրեմն, քո կարծիքով, ասենք, էս 2 դրույթները համարժե՞ք են.  :Shok: 
1. Ցանկացած 2 կետերով հնարավոր ա ուղիղ տանել, ու միայն մեկը:
2. Աշխարհը /տիեզերքը, երկիրը, կյանքը/ էնքան հրաշալի ա, որ մենակ աստված կարող էր դա ստեղծել:

Չե՞ս զգում, որ խիստ մեծ տարբերություն կա:




> Այստեղ կարելի է հետաքրքիր ֆիլմեր բեռնել և դիտել:


Ու սուտ:




> Հետաքրքիր հակադրություն, ավելի շատ ոչ թե կրոնն է փորձում «խցկվել» գիտության ոլորտ, այլ կան վայ «գիտնականներ», որոնք փորձում են գիտությունն օգտագործել իրենց անարժեք ապացույցների և կեղծ փաստերի համար, փորձելով հերքել Արարչի՝ Բարձրյալ Աստծո գործը: Եվ ոչ մեկ փաստ էլ դու չես կարող բերել, և չբերեցիր էլ այս ընթացքում, ասածներիս հակառակն ապացուցելու: Եվ այժմեական սուտանում հեքիաթները (որոնք 17-րդ դարի վերջերից են սկիզբ առել), չեն կարող հակադրվել, էլ չասեմ լռեցնել, Հավիտենական Ճշմարտությանը:


Նախ` Մեֆը շատ լավ փաստ բերեց, որը դու չես ընդունում: Նորից եմ ասում, կենսաբանության դասագրքերում շատ պարզ ու հասկանալի բացատրվում ա էդ ամենը: Հիմա եթե մի քանի հղում տամ, դա ինչ-որ բան կփոխի՞:




> Լավն էր:
> Այսինքն ցանկացած դեպքում գիտությունը կարողանումա «ճնշել» կրոնին: Իսկ կրոնը պետքա խելոք մնա իրա տեղը նստած, որտև գիտությունը մեկ ա միշտ կարողանումա ուժեղ հարվածի:


Ոչ, դու մոռանում ես կրոնի ամենաուժեղ զենքի մասին:

----------

Mephistopheles (18.03.2011)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Նախ սկսեմ շնորհակալություն ասելուց Sambitbaba -ին,,,,քանզի շատ խելացի մտքեր էր գրել.... բայց գրառման մեջ մի բան էդպես էլ չհասկացա,,, միտքը հոգին ու մարմինը առանձին մարդիկ են,, որ մի հատ էլ բազմամարդ ես ասում?? իսկ այ աստվածն ու Հիսուսը տարբեր են-ինչքան հասկանում եմ... 
> 
>  ես հակաքչիստոնյա չեմ...ԵՍ ԱԹԵԻՍՏ ԵՄ,,,, ինձ համար լրիվ մեկ է քրիստոնեություն,, մուսուլմանություն,, բուդդիզմ...


Քեզ ճիշտ ու հասկանալի պատասխանելու համար երևի սկզբից պետք է պարզաբանեմ իմ տեսակետը Աստծո մասին: Չնայած ինչ-որ տեղ արդեն ասել եմ այդ, բայց հիմա հարկադրված եմ կրկնել, քանզի չեմ հիշում, թե որտեղ էր, որպեսզի քեզ հղում տամ: Ըստ իմ տեսակետի, Աստված` դա հոնքերը խոժոռած այն չար ծերուկը չէ, որ վերևում ինչ-որ տեղ նստած, անդադրում հետևում է քեզ և անհամբեր սպասում, թե երբ ես մի սխալ գործելու, որ իսկույն քեզ պատժի: Իմ Աստված ամենուր է, ուր աչքդ կընկնի, ինչ սիրտդ կզգա, ինչ ականջդ կլսի: Հիշու՞մ ես, թե ինչ է ասվում "Աստվածաշնչում". "Ես եմ Ալֆան և Օմեգան", - և նման շատ բաներ, ինչից որ մեր հոգևորականութունը հիմնականում հրաժարվում է: Բայց "Ես եմ Ալֆան և Օմեգան" հենց այդ էլ նշանակում է. "Ես եմ Ամեն Ինչը": Եվ մեր, հայերեն "Աստված" բառն էլ 100 տոկոսով վկայում է ինքն իր մասին. *Աս-տված` այս-տրվածը, այս մեզ տրվածը, այն, ինչ տրված է մեզ ` մեզ շրջապատող ամբողջ ֆիզիկական և զգայական աշխարհը*:

ՈՒ եթե Աստված` Ամեն Ինչ է, այդ դեպքում որտե՞ղ ես դու, կամ որտե՞ղ են Որդին ու Սուրբ հոգին, եթե ոչ այդ Ամեն Ինչի մեջ:

 քո հասկացածը իմ հասկացածի հետ մի քիչ չի համապատասխանում, Քույրիկ Քերրի ջան, քանզի իմ հասկացածով ստացվում է, որ Աստված և Հիսուս տարբեր չեն, ինչպես նաև տարբեր չեք դու և Հիսուս (Հիշո՞ւմ ես, թե ինչ է  Նա ասում մի տեղ. "Այն, ինչ ես արեցի, դու էլ կարող ես անել, և դեռ ավելին:), ինչպես նաև տարբեր չեք դու և Աստված (Հիշիր. "Աստծո Արքայությունը ներսում, ձեր մեջ է":) Եվ, ինչ խոսք` ինքնստինքյան ստացվում է, որ տարբեր չենք նաև դու և ես...

Սիրելի Քույր Քերի, ասածս այն է, որ Սուրբ Երրորդությունը բոլորովին էլ պարտադիր չէ բազմաստվածություն համարել, ինչպես նաև չի կարելի "բազմամարդություն" համարել մարդու մարմնի, մտքի և հոգու միասնությունը:

Հ.Գ. Չնայած այսօր արդեն կա այդպիսի հասկացողություն`  "բազմամարդություն", բայց դա արդեն ուրիշ թեմա է:

ՀՀ.ԳԳ. Ես աթեիստ չեմ, բայց ինձ համար էլ է մեկ քրիստոնեություն, բուդդիզմ, մահմեդականություն և մնացածը:

----------

Aj Klik (23.03.2011), davidus (23.03.2011), eduard30 (23.03.2011), Shah (22.03.2011), Yellow Raven (23.03.2011)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամբիթբաբա ջան եթե ասենք քո Հարոյանի հոգին կամ ուղեղը մի օր լքի նրա մարմինն ու ծավալի մարմնից անկախ գործունեություն, ասենք աղոթի և խոսի իր մարմնի հետ, առակներ պատմի ջրից գինի սարքի վերջգում էլ մեխեն խաչին ու դրանից հետո վեր կենա, ես բոլոր հիմքերն ունեմ մտածելու որ Հարոյանը կազմված է 2 մասից ամենաքիչը…  նամանավանդ որ ևթե Հարոյանի մարմինն ու ուղեղը լինեն տարբեր մայրերից…


Ճիշտն ասած, սիրելի Մեֆիստոֆել, ես այնքան էլ լավ չընկալեցի, թե ինչ ես ցանկանում ասել: Բայց և այնպես, ասածիդ մեջ մի քանի ճշմարտություններ կան.

1.Չնայած և Հարոյանի ուղեղը չի կարող լքել նրա մարմինը, քանի որ ուղեղը` դա ընդամենը մարմնի բաղկացուցիչ մասերից մեկն է, բայց եթե համարենք, որ դու ասելով ուղեղ` ի նկատի ունեիր միտքը, ես լրիվ համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, որ միտքը հեշտությամբ կարող է լքել մարմինը և շրջագայել հոգու հետ միասին նույնիսկ ամեն երեկո, երբ մարմինը քուն է մ տնում, իսկ հոգին... եկ ասենք` շջագայում է Տիեզերքում: Եթե մենք կարողանանք հասնել դրան (մտքի ճամփորդություններին հոգու հետ միասին), մենք կվերհիշենք մեր անցյալն ու ապագան, կարթնացնենք մեր շատ ու շատ քնած հնարավորությունները, որոնցով օժտված ենք ի սկզբանե: Մի խոսքով, լավ կլինի: Այդպես է ասում Նյու Էյջը:

2.Արդեն ժամանակն է սկսել խոսել մարմնի հետ` սա էլ է Նյու Էյջն առաջարկում: Խոսելով մարմնիդ հետ, բջիջներիդ հետ, ԴՆԹ-իդ հետ, կարող ես երիտասարդացնել մարմինդ, վերանորոգել (բուժել) մարմինդ, նույնիսկ կան խոսակցություններ, որ կարող ես վերականգնել մարմնիդ պակասող մասերը (ասենք, հանված ատամ, կտրված թև և այլն):

3.Տարբեր մայրերի մասին խոսելիս, հավանաբար ակնարկում ես Հիսուսին: Չէ որ նա էր երկու մոր ծնունդ. մայր Մարիամի և հայր-մայր Աստծո:

4.Ինչ խոսք, որ Հարոյանը կարող է շատ ավելի մեծաքանակ մասերից կազմված լինել, բայց այդ հանգամանքը բոլորովին էլ մեզ չի պարտադրում նրան բազմամարդ համարել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Իսկ այժմ եկ խոսենք "*բազմակացնության*" մասին:

Որքա՞ն անհրաժեշտ պայմաններ կարող ես գտնել սովորական կացինն օգտագործելու համար: Ասենք` կոտրել, կտրել, մեխել, ճեղքել, պոչը վառել - տաքանալ, երկաթը կարելի է հալեցնել և մի ուրիշ բան սարքել... Կարող է էլի ինչ-որ բաներ: Եվ ընդամենը` կացին: ՈՒրեմն սա ի՞նչ է` բազմակացնությո՞ւն: Ոչ, սիրելիս, սա ընդամենը մի հասարակ կացին է, որ կարող է պիտանի լինել տարբեր բաների համար:

Իսկ որքա՞ն բաների համար կարող է պիտանի լինել Մարդը, որը, եթե հիշում ես, ստեղծված է "Աստծո կերպ և նմանությամբ": Արդյո՞ք կարիք կա համարելու, որ նա` բազմամարդ է:

Հ.Գ. Չնայած, նորից եմ կրկնում. մարդը` բազմամարդ է: Բայց դա բոլորովին էլ այն չէ, ինչի մասին խոսում ենք մենք հիմա: Դա` լրիվ այլ թեմա է:

----------

Quyr Qery (23.03.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Էխ Էխ Էխ.......
 Մի խոսք բերեմ Շիրազից (զեմլյակիցս :LOL: ,, երևի իրա գրածներից միակ խոսքերն է ,,որի հետ համամիտ եմ )  "Ոչ թե աստված ստեղծեց մարդուն,, այլ մարդը իր ահից ստեղծեց աստծուն....."
Մի խոսք էլ Էպիկուրից (ափսոս ինքն էլ զեմլյակս չէ :Sad:  ),,ով համարվում է աշխարհում առաջին աթեիստը,, ում խոսքերն էլ և հենց հիմք հանդիսացան իմ աթեիստական դիրքորոշման համար.... "Գուցե Աստված ցանկանում է, բայց չի կարող կանխել չարիքը: Հետեւաբար, նա ամենակարող չէ…Եթե ​​դա կարող է անել, բայց չի ուզում, ուրեմն բարեգութ չէ.....լավ իսկ եթե նա կարող է և ուզում է,, այդ դեպքում ,,որտեղի՞ց է հայտնվում չարը..... :Think:  :Dntknw:

----------


## Moonwalker

> որտեղի՞ց է հայտնվում չարը.....


Ասլամ բանավեճի տրամադրություն չունեմ, ուղղակի մի պատմություն պատմեմ, գնամ.

Մի համալսարանում պրոֆեսորը հարցրեց լսարանին.
- Այն, ինչ գոյություն ունի Աստվա՞ծ է ստեղծել:
Մի համարձակ ուսանող պատասխանեց.
- Այո՛, Աստված է ստեղծել:
- Ամեն ի՞նչ է Աստված ստեղծել,- հարցրեց դասախոսը:
- Այո, իհարկե, պարո՛ն,- հնչեց ուսանողի պատասխանը:
- Եթե Աստված ստեղծել է ամեն ինչ, նշանակում է չարն էլ է Աստված ստեղծել, քանի որ չարը կա: Ու քանի որ մեր գործերն են բնորոշում մեզ, ուրեմն Աստված չար է,- հակադարձեց պրոֆեսորը:
Ուսանողը կարկամած նստեց տեղը, իսկ դասախոսը գոհաբար շփեց ձեռքերը.
- Ես ևս մի անգամ ապացուցեցի, որ Աստված գոյություն չունի:
Մի այլ ուսանող ձեռք բարձրացրեց.
- Մի հարց կարելի՞ է, պարոն:
- Այո, իհարկե, համեցի՛ր,- պատասխանեց պրոֆեսորը:
- Պրոֆեսո՛ր, ցուրտը գոյություն ունի՞:
- Դա ի՞նչ հարց է: Իհարկե ունի: Դու երբևէ ցուրտ չես զգացել:
Ուսանողները ծիծաղեցին երիտասարդի հարցի վրա, բայց վերջինս անվրդով շարունակեց.
- Իրականում, պարոն, ցուրտ գոյություն չունի: Ֆիզիկայի օրնքների համաձայն, այն, ինչը մենք ցուրտ ենք անվանում, իրականում ջերմության բացակայությունն է: Առարկան կամ մարդը կարող է դիտարկվել այն տեսանկյունից, թե ջերմություն ունի կամ հաղորդում է, թե ոչ: Բացարձակ զրոն ջերմության բացակայությունն է: Մենք ստեղծել ենք ցուրտ բառը արտահայտելու այն վիճակը երբ զգում ենք ջերմության պակասը:
Հնչեց հաջորդ հարցը.
- Իսկ մթություն կա՞, պարոն պրոֆեսո՛ր:
- Իհարկե գոյություն ունի:
- Դուք կրկին սխալվում եք: Մթություն նույնպես չկա: Մթությունն իրականում լույսի բացակայությունն է: Մենք կարող ենք ուսումնասիրել լույսը, բայց ոչ մութը: Մենք կարող ենք օգտագործել Նյուտոնի պրիզման ու սպիտակ լույսը բաժանել տարբեր գույների ու ուսումնասիրել ամեն գույնի ալիքի երկարությունը: Իսկ ինչպե՞ս մենք կարող ենք իմանալ, ինչքան մութ է որևէ տարածքում: Մենք չափում ենք, թե ինչքան լույս է առկա: Այդպես չէ՞: Մթությունն այն բառն է, որ մենք հնարել ենք արտահայտելու համար այն վիճակը, երբ լույս չկա:
Եվ ի վերջո ուսանողը հարցրեց.
- Իսկ չարություն կա՞:
Այս անքամ փոքր ինչ անվստահ դասախոսը պատասխանեց.
- Իհարկե, ինչպես և ես ասացի: Մենք այն տեսնում ենք ամեն օր: Մարդկային անսահման դաժանություն, բազմաթիվ հանցագործություններ, բռնություն ողջ աշխարհում: Սրանք ոչ այլ ինչ են, քան չարության դրսևորումները:
Ուսանողը պատասխանեց.
- Չարությունը գոյություն չունի: Չարությունը Աստծո բացակայությունն է: Այն ցրտի ու մթության նման մի բառ է, ստեղծված մարդկանց կողմից, արտահայտելու Տիրոջ բացակայությունը: Չարը սեր կամ հավատ չէ, որոնք նման են ջերմությանն ու լույսին: Չարությունը մարդու սրտում Աստվածային սիրո բացակայությունն է: Դա ցրտի նման մի բան է, որ վրա է հասնում, երբ չկա ջերմություն ու մթության նման, որ վրա է հասնում, երբ լույս չկա: 
Պրոֆեսորը գլխիկոր դուրս եկավ լսարանից:

Կարծեմ մեկնաբանելն անիմաստ է:  :Smile:

----------

Aj Klik (23.03.2011), armen9494 (02.01.2012), eduard30 (24.03.2011)

----------


## Արէա

> Չարությունը մարդու սրտում Աստվածային սիրո բացակայությունն է:


Իսկ բնության չարությո՞ւնը

----------

Gayl (23.03.2011), Quyr Qery (19.01.2012), VisTolog (23.03.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Իսկ բնության չարությո՞ւնը


Դե քանի որ մարդը բնությաննա վատություն անում, ուրեմն բնությունն էլ պետքա մարդուն վատություն անի: Պետքա որ էդ պատասխանը տա: :Jpit:

----------

Quyr Qery (19.01.2012), Արէա (23.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Կարծեմ մեկնաբանելն անիմաստ է:


 Իհարկե անիմաստ է, բայց դու ինքդ այդպես ես կարծու՞մ  :Think:

----------

Quyr Qery (19.01.2012)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Ոնց եմ հոգնել ես անիմաստ պայքարից....ոչ դուք մեզ կապացուցեք,,,ոչ էլ մենք ձեզ....... :Sad:  ճիշտ է չափազանցծեծված օրինակ է,,,բայց թե քո ասածը են է գալիս,,,որ եթե չեմ ծխում,,,ուրեմն ծխում եմ ծխախոտի բացակայությունը.... ինչի հարցին հակառակ կողմից չես նայում,,ո՞ր....ես ավելի շատ չարություն ու տգիտություն եմ տեսնում իմ շուրջբոլորը քան բարություն.... ուրեմն ի՞նչ,,բարություն չկա և դա ընդամենը իլյուզիա է,,,որը չարի պակասությունից է՞՞.......հետաքրքիր էր իրականում.... :Think:

----------


## Shah

> Իսկ բնության չարությո՞ւնը


  բնությունը չար կամ բարի չի լինում, դա քո համար ա չար, բայց բնությունը  միշտ ձգտել ա հավասարակշռության, դա թե ֆիզիկայով թե Աստվածաշնչով  բացատրելի ա: հույսով եմ ֆիզիկայից անցել ես:  :Smile: 



> Դե քանի որ մարդը բնությաննա վատություն անում, ուրեմն բնությունն էլ պետքա մարդուն վատություն անի: Պետքա որ էդ պատասխանը տա:


Վիսթ, բնությունը բնավորության գծեր չունի, մենակ ռեֆլեքսորեն չափալախում ա մեկ-մեկ... :Jpit:

----------


## Shah

> Ոնց եմ հոգնել ես անիմաստ պայքարից....ոչ դուք մեզ կապացուցեք,,,ոչ էլ մենք ձեզ....... ճիշտ է չափազանցծեծված օրինակ է,,,բայց թե քո ասածը են է գալիս,,,որ եթե չեմ ծխում,,,ուրեմն ծխում եմ ծխախոտի բացակայությունը.... ինչի հարցին հակառակ կողմից չես նայում,,ո՞ր....ես ավելի շատ չարություն ու տգիտություն եմ տեսնում իմ շուրջբոլորը քան բարություն.... ուրեմն ի՞նչ,,բարություն չկա և դա ընդամենը իլյուզիա է,,,որը չարի պակասությունից է՞՞.......հետաքրքիր էր իրականում....


 իրականում աշխարհը նենց ա, ոնց դու ընկալում ես  :Smile:  լավի մասին մտածի ու  հանգիստ մինչև ծերություն կապրես:

----------

Aj Klik (23.03.2011), Gayl (23.03.2011), Moonwalker (23.03.2011), Quyr Qery (23.03.2011), Sambitbaba (24.03.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> իրականում աշխարհը նենց ա, ոնց դու ընկալում ես  լավի մասին մտածի ու  հանգիստ մինչև ծերություն կապրես:


Կփորձեմ..... :Smile: .. բայց դու իմ են հարցին էդպես էլ չպատասխանեցիր...... :Sad:

----------


## Elmo

մի 100 տարի համբերեք էլի: Ցանկացած մարդու համար մաքսիմում 100 տարում պարզ ա լինում Աստված կա՞ թե չէ:

----------


## eduard30

> Իսկ բնության չարությո՞ւնը


Մարդը, որ ծառը կտռելուց լինի և չմտածի ինչ պես կտռի, որ իրեն վնաս չտա, կտռի ծառը ընկնի քյալին :Smile:  ուրեմն ծառն է մեղավոր՞

----------

Անահիտ (29.03.2011)

----------


## Արէա

> հույսով եմ ֆիզիկայից անցել ես:


Հուսով եմ ճապոնացի երեխեքն էլ էին անցել դրա մասին

----------

Gayl (24.03.2011), Quyr Qery (19.01.2012), Skeptic (25.03.2011), VisTolog (24.03.2011)

----------


## Արէա

> Մարդը, որ ծառը կտռելուց լինի և չմտածի ինչ պես կտռի, որ իրեն վնաս չտա, կտռի ծառը ընկնի քյալին ուրեմն ծառն է մեղավոր՞


 Ուզում ես ասես, որ ցանկացած բնական աղետ, որը հազարավոր մարդկանց կյանք ա կործանում, էդ մարդկանց գործողության արդյունք ա՞: Դեմ չեմ, կան օրինակներ, որոնք իրոք մարդածին են, բայց ես խոսում էի բնության մասին, ոչ մի բառ չեմ ասել մարդու գործոնի մասին, իսկ դու ծառ կտՌելու մասին ես խոսում: Որ մարդն ընդունակ ա չարիք գործելու, էդ մասին գիտեն բոլորը, վերևում արդեն ասվեց դրա մասին, իմ գրառումը դրա պատասխանն էր, որ "չարություն" կա անգամ բնության մեջ, դու նորից մարդու օրինակն ես բերում, եթե գրում ես ուղղակի գրառում անելու համար էդ ուրիշ բան:

----------

Gayl (24.03.2011), Quyr Qery (26.03.2011), VisTolog (24.03.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> Ուզում ես ասես, որ ցանկացած բնական աղետ, որը հազարավոր մարդկանց կյանք ա կործանում, էդ մարդկանց գործողության արդյունք ա՞: Դեմ չեմ, կան օրինակներ, որոնք իրոք մարդածին են, բայց ես խոսում էի 
> բնության մասին, ոչ մի բառ չեմ ասել մարդու գործոնի մասին, իսկ դու ծառ կտՌելու մասին ես խոսում: Որ մարդն ընդունակ ա չարիք գործելու, էդ մասին գիտեն բոլորը, վերևում արդեն ասվեց դրա մասին, իմ գրառումը դրա պատասխանն էր, որ "չարություն" կա անգամ բնության մեջ, դու նորից մարդու օրինակն ես բերում, եթե գրում ես ուղղակի գրառում անելու համար էդ ուրիշ բան:


Այո:
Նախ ասեմ, որ բնությունը քիմիայի և ֆիզիկայի արդյունք է, նաև ամբողջ տիեղերքում գտնվող ցանկացած նյութ: Մարդը ընդունակ է նյութերը անգիտակցաբար խառնել իրար: Ամեն ինչ փոխադարց է :Smile: 
Ծառ կտռելը միայն օրինակ էր ուրիշ ոչինչ:
Կարող ես օրինակ բերել բնության «չարությունից»
Թե ինչի համար եմ գրառում անում դա անձնական է, իմ անձնականից ոչ ոքու պարտավոր չեմ հաշվետվություն անելու :Smile:

----------

Անահիտ (29.03.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Վայ Սոս ու Քրիստուս... :LOL:  :LOL: .... արեք բոլորս Նարեկացի դառնանք,,ամեն մեկս մի վանքում փակվենք,, սկսենք աղոթել,, ասել ,,որ մեզնից են կողմ չարություն չկա՝մենք հենց սատանան ենք ,,որ կանք,, հաց չուտենք ,,ջուր չխմենք,,,նավսյակի զուգարան էլ չգնանք.... խնդրենք ներել մեզ՝մեղավորներիս...... :Cray:  ...ով իմանա,, գուցե էդ ժամանակ էլ աղետներ չլինեն,,կայծակից մարդ չմեռնի,,ծառը ոչ մեկի գլխին չընկնի...ավելի լավ՝ երկրաշարժ չլինի,,ու էդ վանքերն էլ գլխներիս չքանդվեն.....
 Ժող ջան չի լինի նման բան,, ուզում ես բարի եղի, ուզում ես չար՝դու քո խիղճը.... Ոնց կասեր Մորուան 1000-ավոր բարի մարդիկ դառնում են հիվանդության զոհ,, կամ էլ կայծակն է խփում.. 1000-ավոր չար մարդիկ հանգիստ ապրում են.... :Wink:

----------

Հայուհի (24.03.2011)

----------


## davidus

Չէ, ինչքան շատ եմ ուշացնում էս գրառումս, էնքան ավելի եմ զգում դրա անհրաժեշտությունը։

Հարգելի աթեիստներ, խոսքս ուղղված է ձեզ, հատկապես նրանց, ում ընդամենը թվում է, թե իրենք աթեիստ են։ Եթե դուք աթեիստ եք, և ձեր պարտքն եք համարում մերժել Աստծո գաղափարը, խնդրեմ։ Ես մենակ երջանիկ կլինեմ Gardmanian-ի գրառումների նման *կշռադատված*  և իմաստավորված գրառումներ կարդալուց։ Մեկը ես հաճույք են ստանում էն փաստից, որ աթեիստ մարդը ինձնից շատ ա ուսումնասիրել քրիստոնեությունը։ ԲԱՅՑ...

ժողովուրդ ջան, դուք ոչ մի բարոյական, նույնիսկ ֆիզիկական իրավունք չունեք ձեռք առնելու, ղժժալու, անիմաստ դուրս տալու, ծաղրելու այն, ինչը ուրիշների համար հավատք ա, ու վարվեցողության որոշակի վարքականոն։ Ավելի կոպիտ ասեմ, որ էլ ավելի հասկանալի լինի։ Դուք էդքան չկաք, որ ղժժաք մի բանի վրա, որը ուրիշի համար սրբություն ա։ Ամենավատը էն ա, որ դա անում եք ոչ թե դեմ առ դեմ զրույցի ժամանակ, այլ մոնիտորի հետևից։ Մարդ խորագույն զզվանք ա ապրում, երբ տեսնում ա, թե ոնց են մի քանի չկայացած ջահել, որ ամբողջ կյանքում ունակ չեն նույնիսկ իրենց լավը վատից տարբերելու, ծաղրում են մյուսների հավատքը։ Ամոթ ա։ Որովհետև էդ կարգի ծաղրը արդեն հումոր չի։ Թե մտածում եք, որ էդ կարգի վիրավորանքը չի կարող փոխադարձ լինել։ Խոսք եմ տալիս առաջին իսկ առիթի դեպքում ԴԵՄ ՀԱՆԴԻՄԱՆ էն կարգի վիրավորական ծաղրուծանակի ենթարկել մի երկու դեղնակտուցի ցեղը՝ իր կապիկ ապուպապով, որ ամբողջ կյանքում էդպիսի նվաստացում ապրած չլինի։ ՄԻ անգամ էլ եմ ասում, ամոթ ա, չի կարելի։ Եթե ինչ որ մեկը սրբություն չունի, էդ չի նշանակու, որ դիմացինն էլ պարտադիր կերպով չպիտի ունենա։

----------

eduard30 (24.03.2011), ministr (24.03.2011), Moonwalker (24.03.2011), My World My Space (24.03.2011), Shah (25.03.2011), VisTolog (24.03.2011), Yevuk (24.03.2011), Արէա (24.03.2011), Դատարկություն (24.03.2011), Շինարար (24.03.2011)

----------


## Արէա

> Այո:
> Նախ ասեմ, որ բնությունը քիմիայի և ֆիզիկայի արդյունք է, նաև ամբողջ տիեղերքում գտնվող ցանկացած նյութ: Մարդը ընդունակ է նյութերը անգիտակցաբար խառնել իրար: Ամեն ինչ փոխադարց է
> Ծառ կտռելը միայն օրինակ էր ուրիշ ոչինչ:
> Կարող ես օրինակ բերել բնության «չարությունից»
> Թե ինչի համար եմ գրառում անում դա անձնական է, իմ անձնականից ոչ ոքու պարտավոր չեմ հաշվետվություն անելու


Օրինա՞կ, բերեմ օրինակ. 1988թ.-ին ես 4 տարեկան եմ եղել, շատ աղոտ եմ հիշում երկրաշարժը, չնայած Գյումրիում եմ եղել էդ օրը: Երկրաշարժի հաջորդ օրը մի մարդ էր մտել մեր տուն ու կացին էր խնդրում, գիտես ի՞նչի համար, կնոջ ոտքը մնացել էր պանելի տակ, արյունաքամ էր լինում, իսկ փրկարարները եսիմ որ ջհանդամում էին, կմեռներ եթե հիվանդանոց չտանեին, կացինը տանում էր, որ կնոջ ոտքը կտրեր հաներ պանելի տակից, դու գոնե պատկերացնո՞ւմ ես էդ մարդու հոգեվիճակը էդ պահին: Հիմա ինձ ասա, էդ մարդը, կամ նրա կինը, էդ ի՞նչ նյութեր էին անգիտակցաբար խառնել իրար, կամ ի՞նչ էին արել բնությանը, որ բնությունն էլ փոխադարձաբար պատժում էր նրանց: Ես ընդամենը մի օրինակ բերեցի, իսկ նմանատիպ դեպքերը միլիոնավոր են:

----------

Gayl (24.03.2011), Meme (24.03.2011), Quyr Qery (19.01.2012), Skeptic (24.03.2011), VisTolog (24.03.2011), Աբելյան (25.03.2011)

----------


## Արէա

Աշխարհում գոյություն ունեցող ամեն ինչ ունի իր գիտական բացատրությունը, եթե այսօր երկրաշարժ տեղի ունեցավ, դա արդյունք էր նրա, որ հազար երկու հարյուր քսան չորս տարի առաջ երկրի խորքային սալերից մեկը սկսեց միկրոմետր առ միկրոմետր սահել մյուս ապարի վրայով, ու եկավ մի պահ երբ այդ շարժումը զգալի դարձավ, ու մենք զգացինք էդ ցնցումը: Թե ինչ էին անում էդ պահին ինչ որ մարդիկ, ով ում կովն էր գողացել, ով ում մահն էր ցանկացել, ով ամբողջ գիշեր ծնկաչոք աղոթում էր, ով ամբողջ կյանքում մրջյուն անգամ չէր սպանել, ոչ մի կապ չունի, նրանք բոլորն էլ մահանալու են, որովհետև մարդը, եթե նայենք բնության տեսակետից, ոչ մի բանով չի տարբերվում էդ շարժվող ապարից, ու նրա կատարած բարի կամ չար գործերը չեն տարբերվում էդ ապարի շարժումից, հուսով եմ կհասկանաք վերջին համեմատությանս իմաստն ու որպես վիրավորանք չեք ընդունի: Ոչ ոքի չեմ ուզում ոչինչ ապացուցել, շատ լավ ա, երբ մարդ հավատում ա ինչ-որ բանի, շատ լավ ա, երբ բացի քեզնից կարաս հույսդ ինչ-որ ուրիշ բանի վրա էլ դնել, մեկ մեկ նախանձում եմ ձեզ:

----------

Gayl (24.03.2011), Quyr Qery (19.01.2012), Shah (26.03.2011), Skeptic (24.03.2011), VisTolog (24.03.2011), ԿԳԴ (25.03.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> Օրինա՞կ, բերեմ օրինակ. 1988թ.-ին ես 4 տարեկան եմ եղել, շատ աղոտ եմ հիշում երկրաշարժը, չնայած Գյումրիում եմ եղել էդ օրը: Երկրաշարժի հաջորդ օրը մի մարդ էր մտել մեր տուն ու կացին էր խնդրում, գիտես ի՞նչի համար, կնոջ ոտքը մնացել էր պանելի տակ, արյունաքամ էր լինում, իսկ փրկարարները եսիմ որ ջհանդամում էին, կմեռներ եթե հիվանդանոց չտանեին, կացինը տանում էր, որ կնոջ ոտքը կտրեր հաներ պանելի տակից, դու գոնե պատկերացնո՞ւմ ես էդ մարդու հոգեվիճակը էդ պահին: Հիմա ինձ ասա, էդ մարդը, կամ նրա կինը, էդ ի՞նչ նյութեր էին անգիտակցաբար խառնել իրար, կամ ի՞նչ էին արել բնությանը, որ բնությունն էլ փոխադարձաբար պատժում էր նրանց: Ես ընդամենը մի օրինակ բերեցի, իսկ նմանատիպ դեպքերը միլիոնավոր են:


Հին Լեննականը  :Smile:  իմ քաղաքն է: 
Ես ամեն ինչ շատ լավ եմ հիշում և ոչ աղոտ այլ ականատես եմ եղել շատ դեպքերի: Կարծում եմ կարիք չկա սարսափելի դեպքեր պատմելու:
Իսկ դու անգամ չմտածեցիր նախկան գրառումտ թե ինչուց կարող էր փլվեին հազարավոր շենքերը որոնք «ստի» ու «գողոնի» վրա էին կառուցված: Են գողոնի, որ դիրեկտորից մինչև պահակ շենք կառուցելուց շինանյութն էին վաճառում  2ավա1 ցեմենտի փոխարեն 10 ավազ 1ցեմենտով էին բիտոն, պանել, ֆունդամենտ սարքում, այ էտ անգիտակիցներն էին անգիտակցաբար նյութերը խառնել իրար ու «արմատուր» բավարար չափով չէին օգտագործել անարեստավարժ մասնագետները:
Էտ ժամանակ անկախության տարիներն էր դե ռուսն էլ երեվի հայի գլխուն երկրաշարժ սարքեց վերևից կամել եսիմ որ ջհանդամից:

----------

Անահիտ (29.03.2011)

----------


## Shah

> Հուսով եմ ճապոնացի երեխեքն էլ էին անցել դրա մասին


 ուզում եմ միտքդ հասկանամ...



> Իսկ աստծո համա՞ր


 եղբայր, իրոքից սպասում ես, որ կպատասխանեմ _այո_ կամ _ո՞չ_, դե ասենք կարամ փիլիսոփայեմ... բայց դու դա չես սպասում հույսով եմ..
զուտ իմ ենթադրությամբ ինքը աշխատում ա հավասարակշռություն պահի:

իսկ դու ի՞նչ ես մտածում ինչի հետևանք են աղետները... 
ճապոնիայի մասին օֆիցիալ ոչ մի մետեո ծառայություն դրա մասին չի հայտնել, աղետից հետո են սաղ գլուխ բարձրացրել..
---
խոսում եք հավատքի կռիվների մասին, բայց ո՞վ ասեց, որ Աստված կողմ ա, ինչի եք խոսում մեկի անունից, որին նույնիսկ չեք էլ տեսել..

----------

eduard30 (25.03.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

> խոսում եք հավատքի կռիվների մասին, բայց ո՞վ ասեց, որ Աստված կողմ ա, ինչի եք խոսում մեկի անունից, որին նույնիսկ չեք էլ տեսել..


Հա բայց նույն բանն էլ հավատացողներն են անում: :Smile:

----------


## eduard30

Որքան գիտեմ «Աթեիզմ» թեմայում եմ և նրանք գիտության կողմն են  :Smile: 
Եթե ժամանակ ունեք նայեք հետաքրքիր է:

http://cineplexx.ru/18/7041-lozh-vo-...auki-2010.html

----------

Նետ (25.03.2011)

----------


## Shah

> Հա բայց նույն բանն էլ հավատացողներն են անում:


 բա հենց հավատացողների մասին եմ ասում... ավելի ճիշտ կռիվների մասին ընդհանրապես.. ինչի ես մտածում որ Աստված կողմ ա եղել: պատերազմների անունները թող քեզ չշփոթեցնեն, պատերազմները արվել են ու արվում են մենակ աթոռների/իշխանության համար...

----------

eduard30 (25.03.2011), Freeman (25.03.2011), Նետ (25.03.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> Որքան գիտեմ «Աթեիզմ» թեմայում եմ և նրանք գիտության կողմն են 
> Եթե ժամանակ ունեք նայեք հետաքրքիր է:
> 
> http://cineplexx.ru/18/7041-lozh-vo-...auki-2010.html


Վստահություն չներշնչեց:  :Nea:

----------


## Նետ

> Որքան գիտեմ «Աթեիզմ» թեմայում եմ և նրանք գիտության կողմն են 
> Եթե ժամանակ ունեք նայեք հետաքրքիր է:
> 
> http://cineplexx.ru/18/7041-lozh-vo-...auki-2010.html


Էս տեսանյութը էվոլյուցիայից մնացած բեկորներն էլ  փշրեց։ :Hands Up:

----------

eduard30 (25.03.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

> բա հենց հավատացողների մասին եմ ասում... ավելի ճիշտ կռիվների մասին ընդհանրապես.. ինչի ես մտածում որ Աստված կողմ ա եղել: պատերազմների անունները թող քեզ չշփոթեցնեն, պատերազմները արվել են ու արվում են մենակ աթոռների/իշխանության համար...


Նկատի ունեմ հավատացողներն էլ են խոսում մեկի անունից, ում չեն էլ տեսել:

----------

VisTolog (25.03.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> Նկատի ունեմ հավատացողներն էլ են խոսում մեկի անունից, ում չեն էլ տեսել:


Մարդը առանց հավատի չգիտեմ ինչ ասեմ թե ինչ է:
Օրինակ եթե չհավատաս ինքտ քեզ հեծանիվ անգամ չես կարող քշել :Smile:

----------


## Shah

> Նկատի ունեմ հավատացողներն էլ են խոսում մեկի անունից, ում չեն էլ տեսել:


եթե քո ասած հավատացյալը ասում ա, որ Աստված ա իրան ասել գնա պատերազմի` ես էլ չեմ հավատում իրան  :Smile:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Մարդը առանց հավատի չգիտեմ ինչ ասեմ թե ինչ է:
> Օրինակ եթե չհավատաս ինքտ քեզ հեծանիվ անգամ չես կարող քշել


Անպայման չի հավատալ ինչ որ մեկին կամ ինչին, որ կարողանաս ապրել կենսունակ և երջանիկ կյանքով:

Օրինակ հիմա դու օգտագործում ես տեխնոլոգիա, որը ոչ մի կապ չունի հավատքի հետ:  Անպայան չի հավատալով մտնել ինետ կամ նույնիսկ հեծանիվ քշել:

----------


## eduard30

> Անպայման չի հավատալ ինչ որ մեկին կամ ինչին, որ կարողանաս ապրել կենսունակ և երջանիկ կյանքով:
> 
> Օրինակ հիմա դու օգտագործում ես տեխնոլոգիա, որը ոչ մի կապ չունի հավատքի հետ:  Անպայան չի հավատալով մտնել ինետ կամ նույնիսկ հեծանիվ քշել:


Դու իմ միտքը երևի չհասկացար :Smile: 
Փորցի այպիսի մի գործ կամ որեվիցի մի բան անել, որ դեռ չէս արել:

----------


## eduard30

Էս տեսանյութը նայեք հետաքրքիր է, եթե իհարկե ժամանակ ունեք :Smile: 



http://cineplexx.ru/19/7013-sobytiya...okalipsis.html

----------


## Արէա

> ուզում եմ միտքդ հասկանամ...


Ուզում եմ ասել, որ ճապոնացի երեխաներին պետք ա ուղղակի դպրոցում ֆիզիկայի ժամերին բացատրել, որ սարսափելի ոչինչ տեղի չի ունեցել, ուղղակի բնությունը հավասարակշռություն ա պահպանում, և պետք չի հուսահատության պահերին գլուխը բարձրացնել վերև ու եղունգները ափերի մեջ խրելով ոռնալ անզորությունից, ԱՍՏՎԱԾ ՔՈ ՀԵՏ Է...

----------

Gayl (25.03.2011), Skeptic (26.03.2011)

----------


## Արէա

> եղբայր, իրոքից սպասում ես, որ կպատասխանեմ _այո_ կամ _ո՞չ_, դե ասենք կարամ փիլիսոփայեմ... բայց դու դա չես սպասում հույսով եմ..


Դու ասեցիր, որ բնության համար չար կամ բարի չի լինում, դա իմ համար ա չար, ես էլ հարցնում եմ, իսկ աստծո համար դա չար ա, թե չէ: Եթե չար ա, ինչի չի կանխում դա, եթե չար չի ուրեմն նա բարի չի, որովհետև անմեղ մարդկանց տառապանքին լուռ հետևելը ամենևին էլ բարություն չի: Էս ամեն ինչից ես ենթադրում եմ, որ աստված ուղղակի չկա, ու էդ հարցը տալով ես սա ի նկատի ունեի

----------


## Արէա

> զուտ իմ ենթադրությամբ ինքը աշխատում ա հավասարակշռություն պահի:.


Ուզում եմ հասկանալ քո ենթադրությունը, ո՞ւմ հաշվին ա հավասարակշռություն պահպանում: Կհամաձայնվեի քո հետ եթե անտառները ոչնչացնող մարդիկ, ոչնչանային իրենք: Կհամաձայնվեի եթե կենդանիներին զանգվածաբար կոտորող որսագողերը այրվեին կայծակի հարվածից, եթե սպանություն կատարած յուրաքանչյուր մարդու հաջորդ օրը մեռած գտնեին: Բայց, կատարյալ բարության տեր ուժը, ի՞նչի ա հավասարակշռություն պահպանում երեխաների ու անմեղ մարդկանց հաշվին: Չեմ հասկանում, ընենց չի որ ուղղակի փիլիսոփայում եմ, երկար, շատ երկար եմ մտածել էս ամեն ինչի մասին, պատասխան չկա, միակ պատասխանն էն ա, որ չկա էդ կատարյալ բարի ուժը:

----------

Meme (25.03.2011)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Դու իմ միտքը երևի չհասկացար
> Փորցի այպիսի մի գործ կամ որեվիցի մի բան անել, որ դեռ չէս արել:



Դրան հավատք է պետք, թե  դրական ինքնաներշնչում?

----------

Skeptic (26.03.2011), VisTolog (26.03.2011)

----------


## Shah

> Դու ասեցիր, որ բնության համար չար կամ բարի չի  լինում, դա իմ համար ա չար, ես էլ հարցնում եմ, իսկ աստծո համար դա չար ա,  թե չէ: Եթե չար ա, ինչի չի կանխում դա, եթե չար չի ուրեմն նա բարի չի,  որովհետև անմեղ մարդկանց տառապանքին լուռ հետևելը ամենևին էլ բարություն  չի: Էս ամեն ինչից ես ենթադրում եմ, որ աստված ուղղակի չկա, ու էդ հարցը  տալով ես սա ի նկատի ունեի


 բայց ես ու դու ե՞նք որոշում որն ա բարին որը չարը...  
1. որոշ դեպքերում մահը ավելի լավ ա
2. դու մրջուն տրորելուց ո՞նց ես մտածում դա չար ա՞ թե՞ բարի, ախր դու էլ  շատ բաներ կարաս անես մրջունների առօրյայում... Աստված իմ համեստ կարծիքով  չի խառնվի մարդկանց կյանքում, ախր կյանքը դա հենց տեղով փորձություն ա էլ  ինչ իմաստ ունի չիթ կոդերով անցնել կյանքը.. իմ կարծիքով աղոթքով ոչ մեկ  մերսեդես կամ էլ տրյոխ կամեռնի խալադիլնիկ նվեր չի ստացել Աստծո կողմից:



> Ուզում եմ հասկանալ քո ենթադրությունը, ո՞ւմ հաշվին ա հավասարակշռություն պահպանում: Կհամաձայնվեի քո հետ եթե անտառները ոչնչացնող մարդիկ, ոչնչանային իրենք: Կհամաձայնվեի եթե կենդանիներին զանգվածաբար կոտորող որսագողերը այրվեին կայծակի հարվածից, եթե սպանություն կատարած յուրաքանչյուր մարդու հաջորդ օրը մեռած գտնեին: Բայց, կատարյալ բարության տեր ուժը, ի՞նչի ա հավասարակշռություն պահպանում երեխաների ու անմեղ մարդկանց հաշվին: Չեմ հասկանում, ընենց չի որ ուղղակի փիլիսոփայում եմ, երկար, շատ երկար եմ մտածել էս ամեն ինչի մասին, պատասխան չկա, միակ պատասխանն էն ա, որ չկա էդ կատարյալ բարի ուժը:


 նորից իմ կարծիքով. Աստված չի խառնվում մարդկանց գործերի մեջ: ուղղակի հետևում ա, ասենք առխաին կարող ես մինչև կյանքի վերջ հերքել ցանկացած Աստվածի գոյության մասին միտքը, բայց զուտ որպես խորհուրդ` ոչ մի անգամ ագիտացիաներին մի մասնակցի:

----------

eduard30 (26.03.2011), Freeman (26.03.2011), Moonwalker (26.03.2011)

----------


## Shah

ժողովուրդ, բանը նրանում ա, որ անաստվածների մեծ մասը վատ ա տանում էն, որ մարդիկ իրանց մեջ էնքան ուժ են գտել, որ իրենց հավատքին հավատարիմ են... ոչ մի գրառմանս մեջ ես չեմ նշում թե պետք ա պարտադիր քրիստոնյա լինել, իսկ աթեիստների ամեն երկրորդ գրառումը քարոզ ա... այ էդքանից ա գալիս իմ միտքը որ որոշները իսկականից վատ են շնչում հավատք ունեցողների նկատմամբ:
մելակուս, խնդրում եմ մեկնաբանի մրջուն տրորելու պահը բարության տեսակետից (ոչ Աստվածային գործերի տեսանկյունից), դու կարաս չէ՞ չտրորես ու ասենք սաղ վախտ իրանց համար ուտելիք տանես տնից, բա խի՞ չես անում: ախր դրանով չի որոշվում բարին ու չարը, այ իմ անաստված համաֆորումեցի ջա,: իմ Աստվածը ձմեռ պապիկից տարբերվում ա ու ես չեմ բողոքել նույնիսկ ամենահուսահատ պահին իբր նա ինձ չի օգնում: նույն ձև էլ պետք չի մարդկային սխալների համար մեղադրել 3-րդ կողմին  :Jpit: )
ոմբշմ, կարաս դաժե չպատասխանես, հավատացյալների ու անհավատների բանավեճերի սկիզբն ու վերջը կյանքի սկզբից մինչև վերջ ա:

----------

eduard30 (26.03.2011), Freeman (26.03.2011), Moonwalker (26.03.2011)

----------


## Արէա

> մելակուս, խնդրում եմ մեկնաբանի մրջուն տրորելու պահը բարության տեսակետից (ոչ Աստվածային գործերի տեսանկյունից), դու կարաս չէ՞ չտրորես ու ասենք սաղ վախտ իրանց համար ուտելիք տանես տնից, բա խի՞ չես անում:


Դու ինձ համեմատում ես աստծու հե՞տ, ոչ ոք չասեց որ ես բարի եմ, մենք խոսում ենք աստծո բարության մասին, իմ մտածելով, եթե աստված կա, ուրեմն նա էնքանով ա աստված որ կատարյալ բարի ա (համենայնդեպս աստվածաշնչում էդպես ա ասվում) հիմա ես ուզում եմ հասկանամ, ո՞րտեղ ա արտահայտվում նրա բարությունը: Երբ Եգիպտոսի փարավոնը հրաժարվեց իսրայելցիներին ազատ արձակել, աստված սարսափելի պատիժներ ուղարկեց Եգիպտոսին` Նեղոսի ջուրը արյուն դառավ, երկիրը լցվեց շնաճանճերով, հիվանդություներով ու վերքերով ծածկվեցին բոլորը, երբ էդ էլ չստիպեց փարավոնին ազատել իսրայելցիներին, աստված սպանեց բոլոր եգիպտացիների առաջնեկներին սկսած փարավոնից և վերջացրած ամենավերջին ստրուկով: Այսպիսով, աստված խառնվում ա մարդկանց գործերին և ընդամենը կողքից հետևող չի, ինչպես հավատացնում ես դու, և երկրորդը` աստված իրականում բարի չի, ու դա բնավ էլ չի նշանակում թե ես նրան համեմատում եմ ձմեռ պապի հետ:
Հիմա ոռնացողների մասին, ինչ եմ ուզում որ ոռնան, եթե նայենք իմ ուզենալուն ես կուզեմ որ ընդհանրապես ոռնալու առիթ չլինի, իսկ թե ինչ են ոռնում պետք չի որ իմանաս, ու ԱՍՏՎԱԾ չանի որ իմանաս: Հիմա անաստվածների մասին քո ենթադրությունների մասին, գիտեմ որ էդ բառը վատ իմաստով ա ասոցացվում բոլորի մոտ, ասեմ որ իմ կարգավիճակում գրված անաստվածը կապ չունի էդ պատկերացումների հետ, երկրորդ, երբեք ագիտացիա չեմ արել, ու ոչ ոքի չեմ ասել թե պետք չի հավատալ աստծուն, եթե կարդաս թե մի քանի գրառում առաջ ինչ եմ գրել, կհամոզվես դրանում:

----------

Quyr Qery (26.03.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> Դրան հավատք է պետք, թե  դրական ինքնաներշնչում?


Ես վստահ եմ  և Հավառում եմ իմ ուժերին, կարողությանը, որ այս գործից «գլուխ» կհանեմ :Smile:

----------


## Shah

> Դու ինձ համեմատում ես աստծու հե՞տ, ոչ ոք չասեց որ ես բարի եմ, մենք խոսում ենք աստծո բարության մասին, իմ մտածելով, եթե աստված կա, ուրեմն նա էնքանով ա աստված որ կատարյալ բարի ա (համենայնդեպս աստվածաշնչում էդպես ա ասվում) հիմա ես ուզում եմ հասկանամ, ո՞րտեղ ա արտահայտվում նրա բարությունը:


1. փաստորեն դու բարի չե՞ս
2. ախր 0 0 0-ով 255 255 255-ի վրա գրեցի, Աստվածային գործերի մասին չեմ ասում, մի հատ փոոոոքր բարիության մասին եմ ասում: ու հենց քո բարիության մասին չէ, այլ թեկուզ էն ամենաբարի քո ճանաչած մարդու մասին եմ ասում (թեկուզ աթեիստ, թեկուզ չ_աթեիստ, թեկուզ մուսուլման): դա լինում ա բարիությու՞ն մրջուն չտրորելը, բայց դե պատկերացրու քանի հատ մրջուն ա տառապում, ընտանիք կորցնում ու գիշերները չի քնում դարդից... տես քանի միլիարդ մրջուն ա տառապում (իրանց համար) ամենազօր մարդու ձեռքից... աբսուրդ ա չէ՞ հնչում



> Երբ Եգիպտոսի փարավոնը հրաժարվեց իսրայելցիներին ազատ արձակել, աստված սարսափելի պատիժներ ուղարկեց Եգիպտոսին` Նեղոսի ջուրը արյուն դառավ, երկիրը լցվեց շնաճանճերով, հիվանդություներով ու վերքերով ծածկվեցին բոլորը, երբ էդ էլ չստիպեց փարավոնին ազատել իսրայելցիներին, աստված սպանեց բոլոր եգիպտացիների առաջնեկներին սկսած փարավոնից և վերջացրած ամենավերջին ստրուկով: Այսպիսով, աստված խառնվում ա մարդկանց գործերին և ընդամենը կողքից հետևող չի, ինչպես հավատացնում ես դու, և երկրորդը` աստված իրականում բարի չի, ու դա բնավ էլ չի նշանակում թե ես նրան համեմատում եմ ձմեռ պապի հետ:


էդքանը Աստված ա արե՞լ: ինչ որ սխալ պատմության գիրք ես կարդացել կամ սխալ ես ընկալել:
քո մասին բան չեմ ասել, ուշադիր կարդա մի անգամ ևս:



> Հիմա ոռնացողների մասին, ինչ եմ ուզում որ ոռնան, եթե նայենք իմ ուզենալուն ես կուզեմ որ ընդհանրապես ոռնալու առիթ չլինի, իսկ թե ինչ են ոռնում պետք չի որ իմանաս, ու ԱՍՏՎԱԾ չանի որ իմանաս:


1. արի չանձնավորենք
2. քո կարծիքով ինչ որ մեկը դա ուզում ա՞.. նորից եմ ասում, մեր համար վատ հասկացողությունը, դա դեռ բոլոր հարթությունների վրա չի վատ:



> Հիմա անաստվածների մասին քո ենթադրությունների մասին, գիտեմ որ էդ բառը վատ իմաստով ա ասոցացվում բոլորի մոտ, ասեմ որ իմ կարգավիճակում գրված անաստվածը կապ չունի էդ պատկերացումների հետ, երկրորդ, երբեք ագիտացիա չեմ արել, ու ոչ ոքի չեմ ասել թե պետք չի հավատալ աստծուն, եթե կարդաս թե մի քանի գրառում առաջ ինչ եմ գրել, կհամոզվես դրանում:


 անաստվածի ուրիշ իմաստները կարա՞ս ասես:
օրինակ ողորմած լինի հարազատս, նա էլ էր աթեիստ, ինքն էլ ասում էր "Աստված չկա, իմ համար Աստված ասվածը իմ հերն ա եղել" էլի տարբերակ ա Աստված ունենալու, բայց դրական կողմ _անաստված_ ասվածի չեմ տեսնում:

----------

Freeman (26.03.2011), Moonwalker (26.03.2011)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Ես վստահ եմ  և Հավառում եմ իմ ուժերին, կարողությանը, որ այս գործից «գլուխ» կհանեմ


Բայց դու հավատում ես քո ուժերին, որովհետև արդեն ներշնչել ես քեզ դրական այդ գործի վերաբերյալ: Քո հավատքը չդարձավ ներշնչման հետևանքը?

----------


## Արէա

> 1. փաստորեն դու բարի չե՞ս


էն պատկերացումով, ինչ ես եմ հասկանում բարի ասելով, չէ, բարի չեմ, ու չկա տենց բարի մարդ: Քրիստոսն ա եղել տենց մարդ, ուրիշ ոչ ոք, կամ ես չգիտեմ դրա մասին:




> 2. ախր 0 0 0-ով 255 255 255-ի վրա գրեցի, Աստվածային գործերի մասին չեմ ասում, մի հատ փոոոոքր բարիության մասին եմ ասում: ու հենց քո բարիության մասին չէ, այլ թեկուզ էն ամենաբարի քո ճանաչած մարդու մասին եմ ասում (թեկուզ աթեիստ, թեկուզ չ_աթեիստ, թեկուզ մուսուլման): դա լինում ա բարիությու՞ն մրջուն չտրորելը, բայց դե պատկերացրու քանի հատ մրջուն ա տառապում, ընտանիք կորցնում ու գիշերները չի քնում դարդից... տես քանի միլիարդ մրջուն ա տառապում (իրանց համար) ամենազօր մարդու ձեռքից... աբսուրդ ա չէ՞ հնչում


Փաստորեն, եթե ճիշտ հասկացա դու մտածում ես որ մարդը աստծո համար նույնն ա, ինչ մրջյունը մարդու համա՞ր, եթե տենց ա, ու եթե իրոք աստված կա, ես ուրախ եմ, որ չեմ հավատում էդ աստծուն:




> էդքանը Աստված ա արե՞լ: ինչ որ սխալ պատմության գիրք ես կարդացել կամ սխալ ես ընկալել:


 :Smile:  Աստվածաշունչ կարդա, իսկ նշածս դեպքերի մասին տեղեկություն կարող ես գտնել Ելից գրքում:




> 2. քո կարծիքով ինչ որ մեկը դա ուզում ա՞.. նորից եմ ասում, մեր համար վատ հասկացողությունը, դա դեռ բոլոր հարթությունների վրա չի վատ:


Աստված մարդուն ստեղծեց իր պատկերով, հիմք ունեմ ենթադրելու, որ մարդու համար տառապանք պատճառող ամեն ինչ, պետք ա անընդունելի լինի նաև աստծո համար, որպեսզի չասես թե մարդը շատ ա հեռացել աստծուց ու կարող ա նրանց պատկերացումներն ու ճաշակները տարբերվել, ասեմ որ այսօրվա մարդուն տառապանք պատճառող համարյա ամեն ինչ տառապանք կպատճառեր նաև Ադամին, որը շատ մոտ էր կանգնած աստծուն:




> անաստվածի ուրիշ իմաստները կարա՞ս ասես:


Մարդ, որը ուրիշներից տարբերվում ա նրանով, որ չի հավատում աստծո գոյությանը, բայց նա կարող ա լինի ավելի լավ մարդ քան մարդկության մեծամասնությունը, թե բարոյական, թե հոգեբանական, թե ցանկացած այլ տեսակետից նայելիս: Ասածս մեծամտություն չհամարես, խոսքս կոնկրետ ինչ որ մեկի մասին չի:




> դրական կողմ անաստված ասվածի չեմ տեսնում:


Հուսով եմ լավ չես մտածել գրելուցդ առաջ, որովհետև ես կարամ սա որպես վիրավորանք ընդունեմ

----------

Meme (26.03.2011), Quyr Qery (26.03.2011), VisTolog (26.03.2011)

----------


## Shah

> էն պատկերացումով, ինչ ես եմ հասկանում բարի ասելով, չէ, բարի չեմ, ու չկա տենց բարի մարդ: Քրիստոսն ա եղել տենց մարդ, ուրիշ ոչ ոք, կամ ես չգիտեմ դրա մասին:
> Փաստորեն, եթե ճիշտ հասկացա դու մտածում ես որ մարդը աստծո համար նույնն ա, ինչ մրջյունը մարդու համա՞ր, եթե տենց ա, ու եթե իրոք աստված կա, ես ուրախ եմ, որ չեմ հավատում էդ աստծուն:
>  Աստվածաշունչ կարդա, իսկ նշածս դեպքերի մասին տեղեկություն կարող ես գտնել Ելից գրքում:
> Աստված մարդուն ստեղծեց իր պատկերով, հիմք ունեմ ենթադրելու, որ մարդու համար տառապանք պատճառող ամեն ինչ, պետք ա անընդունելի լինի նաև աստծո համար, որպեսզի չասես թե մարդը շատ ա հեռացել աստծուց ու կարող ա նրանց պատկերացումներն ու ճաշակները տարբերվել, ասեմ որ այսօրվա մարդուն տառապանք պատճառող համարյա ամեն ինչ տառապանք կպատճառեր նաև Ադամին, որը շատ մոտ էր կանգնած աստծուն:
> Մարդ, որը ուրիշներից տարբերվում ա նրանով, որ չի հավատում աստծո գոյությանը, բայց նա կարող ա լինի ավելի լավ մարդ քան մարդկության մեծամասնությունը, թե բարոյական, թե հոգեբանական, թե ցանկացած այլ տեսակետից նայելիս: Ասածս մեծամտություն չհամարես, խոսքս կոնկրետ ինչ որ մեկի մասին չի:
> Հուսով եմ լավ չես մտածել գրելուցդ առաջ, որովհետև ես կարամ սա որպես վիրավորանք ընդունեմ


հերթով գրելը երկար ա ստացվում սենց գրեմ ոչինչ հույսով եմ  :Smile: 
1. բարի մարդիկ դեռ կան, իդեալիզմով եթե չտառապենք ապա մեր կողքին էլ լիքը տենց մարդկանց կգտնենք:
2. մարդուն ու ԱՍՏԾՈՆ չեմ համեմատում, իմ գրածը վերաբերվում էր բարի/լավ գործերին, խի ես ամեն անգամ հարցնում թե ես համեմատում եմ Աստծոն մարդու հետ: չնայած "մարդու մեջ պիտի լինի Աստված" վերսիան էլ եմ համաձայն:
3. Աստվածաշունչ չեմ կարդացել ու մոտակա ժամանակներս չեմ պատրաստվում:
4. հիմիկվա տառապանքների մեծամասնությունը մարդ ինքը իրա համար ա հորինում, լուրջ, շուտվանից նկատել եմ, որ մեկի համար տառապանքը մյուսի համար երջանկություն ա... չեմ հիշում որի մեջ էր հիշում ես ծառուկյանին իբր հարց են տալիս "ինչ կանեյիք եթե 1 մլն $ ունենայիք" ինքն էլ պատասխանում ա "կտխրեյի"... հիմա ասեմ որ մարդկանց հիմնական տառապանքները սոցիումի ստանդարտներից բխող "տառապանքներ" են... ես էլ եմ տառապել, բայց հետո որոշ ժամանակ անց երբ կողքից նայել եմ ինձ, իմ վիճակը ավելի լավն ա եղել քան ադամի էն ամենալավ վախտերով  :Jpit: ) խնդալս իրոք գալիս ա, բայց կատակ չեմ անում:
5. Աստված ասելով չեմ ասում էն, որ շատերը պատկերացնում են նիմբը (հայերեն չգիտեմ` ներող) գլխին լրիվ սպիտակ մարդ ա, Աստված ասելով չեմ կարա կոնկրետ բացատրեմ թե ես կոնկրետ ինչ եմ հասկանում, բայց Սրբության պարագրաֆի տակ մտնող հասկացողություն ա: հեևաբար անաստված ասելով դրա հակառակն եմ պատկերացնում:
6. չփորձես վիրավորվես, ես անկեղծ չեմ ուզում քեզ վիրավորեմ, հակառակը` հաճելի ա հետդ խոսալ:

----------

eduard30 (26.03.2011), Freeman (26.03.2011), Moonwalker (26.03.2011)

----------


## davidus

> Ուզում եմ ասել, որ ճապոնացի երեխաներին պետք ա ուղղակի դպրոցում ֆիզիկայի ժամերին բացատրել,* որ սարսափելի ոչինչ տեղի չի ունեցել, ուղղակի բնությունը հավասարակշռություն ա պահպանում,* և պետք չի հուսահատության պահերին գլուխը բարձրացնել վերև ու եղունգները ափերի մեջ խրելով ոռնալ անզորությունից, ԱՍՏՎԱԾ ՔՈ ՀԵՏ Է...


Էս ինչ հանճարեղություն եմ գտել: Հետաքրքիր ա, իսկ ֆիզիկայի ժամերին երեխեքին բացատրու՞մ են, որ եթե հանկարծ երկրաշարժ լինի, կորցնես ամեն ինչ, ներառյալ ծնողներիդ, աշխարհում մնաս մեն-մենակ, ապա ոչինչ, դա բնությունն է հավասարակշռություն պահպանում: Էֆեկտ.... ես կասեի էՖՖեկտ...

----------

eduard30 (26.03.2011), Shah (26.03.2011)

----------


## Արէա

> Էս ինչ հանճարեղություն եմ գտել: Հետաքրքիր ա, իսկ ֆիզիկայի ժամերին երեխեքին բացատրու՞մ են, որ եթե հանկարծ երկրաշարժ լինի, կորցնես ամեն ինչ, ներառյալ ծնողներիդ, աշխարհում մնաս մեն-մենակ, ապա ոչինչ, դա բնությունն է հավասարակշռություն պահպանում: Էֆեկտ.... ես կասեի էՖՖեկտ...


չգիտեմ կընդունես խորհուրդս թե չէ, էդ քո գործն ա, բայց երբ ինչ որ գրառում ես կարդում, փորձի կարդաս նաև թե տվյալ գրառումը որ գրառման պատասխանն ա, ու փորձի հասկանալ ենթատեքստը, ամեն ինչ չի, որ կարելի ա հասկանալ ընդհանուր կոնտեքստից կտրված վիճակում

----------

Gayl (26.03.2011), Quyr Qery (26.03.2011)

----------


## Shah

> Էս ինչ հանճարեղություն եմ գտել: Հետաքրքիր ա, իսկ ֆիզիկայի ժամերին երեխեքին բացատրու՞մ են, որ եթե հանկարծ երկրաշարժ լինի, կորցնես ամեն ինչ, ներառյալ ծնողներիդ, աշխարհում մնաս մեն-մենակ, ապա ոչինչ, դա բնությունն է հավասարակշռություն պահպանում: Էֆեկտ.... ես կասեի էՖՖեկտ...


 Դավ ջան, չէ, ֆիզիկայի ժամերին վատ բաներից չեն խոսում ու ինչքան վատ բան կա ընդհանրապես Աստված ա անում, իսկ ֆիզիկան պաշտպանում ա...
արա, ախր ֆիզիկայի դեմ ոչ մի բան էլ չունեմ, մի բան էլ ավել` սիրում եմ, բայց որ ուզում են որ Աստված պաշտպանի ամեն ինչից ու միշտ վատի դեպքում մեղադրում են, այ էդ մոմենտը ոնց որ հիմնային խառնուրդի վրա թթվային լուծույթ լցնեն...
էն լավ պահերին Աստծո անունը մոռանում են, իսկ էն ճգնաժամին էլ բացում են ծննդյան օրվանից ծնունդ առած բողոքի գիրքը ու սկսում են կարդալ 1-ին կետից...

----------

eduard30 (26.03.2011), Freeman (26.03.2011)

----------


## Արէա

> Կարծում եմ դու չգիտես էլ դա ինչ է և ինչ հետևանք կարող է թողնել քո կյանքում:


 :Smile:  չեմ կարողանում ժպիտս զսպեմ, ահավոր շատ կուզեի քո, Davidus-ի ու afr-ի հետ հանդիպել իրական կյանքում, ահագին խոսալու թեմա կունենաինք: Էդ ջան, խի ա քեզ թվում թե ես չգիտեմ ինչ ա նախանձը, ու ինչի կարա վերածի մարդու կյանքը դրա առկայությունը, ես քառասուն տողանի բան եմ գրում, դու էդ ամեն ինչը անուշադրության ես տալիս, մեջբերում ես գրածիս վերջի երկու բառը, ու փորձում ես հոգեբանորեն օգնել ինձ ազատվելու նախանձից :Smile:  շատ շնորհակալ եմ, չունեմ դրա կարիքը, չես պատկերացնի ինչքան քիչ նախանձ կա իմ մեջ :Smile:

----------

Quyr Qery (26.03.2011), VisTolog (26.03.2011)

----------


## Արէա

Հարց բոլոր հավատացյալներին, ակնկալում եմ խելամիտ, լուրջ ու կշռադատված պատասխան. ո՞րն է աստծո դերը մարդու կյանքում, հուսով եմ չի հնչի "մարդու ծնունդը" պատասխանը

----------

Quyr Qery (26.03.2011)

----------


## Shah

> Հարց բոլոր հավատացյալներին, ակնկալում եմ խելամիտ, լուրջ ու կշռադատված պատասխան. ո՞րն է աստծո դերը մարդու կյանքում, հուսով եմ չի հնչի "մարդու ծնունդը" պատասխանը


մասնակի պատասխանեմ, կլի՞ 
իրական _դերը_ կյանքում չի, այլ կյանքից հետո ա:
հ.գ. այ ախպեր, ես քո էս գրառման տակ դաժե շնորհակալություն եմ դրել էսօր, նախանձդ էլ թող ոնց կա նենց էլ մնա  :Jpit: )

----------


## davidus

> չգիտեմ կընդունես խորհուրդս թե չէ, էդ քո գործն ա, բայց երբ ինչ որ գրառում ես կարդում, փորձի կարդաս նաև թե տվյալ գրառումը որ գրառման պատասխանն ա, ու փորձի հասկանալ ենթատեքստը, ամեն ինչ չի, որ կարելի ա հասկանալ ընդհանուր կոնտեքստից կտրված վիճակում


Չէ, ինչի, եթե լավ խորհուրդ ա, կարելի ա նաև ի նկատի ունենալ: Իսկ հիմա անդրադառնանք քո ասած կոնտեքստին:




> բնությունը չար կամ բարի չի լինում, դա քո համար ա չար, բայց բնությունը  միշտ ձգտել ա հավասարակշռության, դա թե ֆիզիկայով թե Աստվածաշնչով  բացատրելի ա: հույսով եմ ֆիզիկայից անցել ես:





> Հուսով եմ ճապոնացի երեխեքն էլ էին անցել դրա մասին





> ուզում եմ միտքդ հասկանամ...





> Ուզում եմ ասել, որ ճապոնացի երեխաներին պետք ա ուղղակի դպրոցում ֆիզիկայի ժամերին բացատրել, *որ սարսափելի ոչինչ տեղի չի ունեցել, ուղղակի բնությունը հավասարակշռություն ա պահպանում, և պետք չի հուսահատության պահերին գլուխը բարձրացնել վերև ու եղունգները ափերի մեջ խրելով ոռնալ անզորությունից, ԱՍՏՎԱԾ ՔՈ ՀԵՏ Է...*


Խնդրում եմ, լայն հասարակությանը կներկայացնես, թե էս մտքերի փոխանակումից հետո որ կոնտեքստի մեջ էր կարմրացրածս մասը: Եթե սարկազմ էր, հաստատ կոնտեքստից դուրս էր, իսկ եթե չէ, ապա մի քիչ ավելի մանրամասնի, թե ընդհանրապես ինչ կապ ուներ գրածդ էդ կոնտեքստի հետ:

----------


## davidus

> Դավ ջան, չէ, ֆիզիկայի ժամերին վատ բաներից չեն խոսում ու ինչքան վատ բան կա ընդհանրապես Աստված ա անում, իսկ ֆիզիկան պաշտպանում ա...
> արա, ախր ֆիզիկայի դեմ ոչ մի բան էլ չունեմ, մի բան էլ ավել` սիրում եմ, բայց որ ուզում են որ Աստված պաշտպանի ամեն ինչից ու միշտ վատի դեպքում մեղադրում են, այ էդ մոմենտը ոնց որ հիմնային խառնուրդի վրա թթվային լուծույթ լցնեն...
> էն լավ պահերին Աստծո անունը մոռանում են, իսկ էն ճգնաժամին էլ բացում են ծննդյան օրվանից ծնունդ առած բողոքի գիրքը ու սկսում են կարդալ 1-ին կետից...


Մի սովետական մուլտ եմ հիշում, որտեղ գայլը, խոզը ու նապաստակը սոված իրար հետևից են վազում, մեկ էլ հանկարծ քառակուսի արկղ են գտնում, որտեղից անվերջ քանակությանբ կարողանում են վերցնել իրենց կերը՝ միս, կաղին ու գազար: Նսըում են արկղի ԿՈՂՔԸ ու սկսում լափել: Որոշ ժամանակ անց էնքան են ուտում, որ էլ տեղ չի լինում, իրանք էլ վերածվում են ճարպագունդերի: Ու էսպես, ուտելուց համ կշտանում են, համ հոգնում, չեն իմանում էլ ինչ անել, սկսում են կերի մնացուկները հետ շպրտել արկղի մեջ: Որոշ ժամանակ անց արկղը ուղղակի անհետանում է, ու սրանք էլի սկսում են իրար հետևից վազել: Էդ նորություն չի, որ սեփական հաջողության համար մարդը շնորհակալություն ա հայտնում միայն իրեն (մեր մեջ  ասած ես էլ եմ տենց), այ բայց որ ընկնում ա նեղը՝ Աստված, ինչու՞ ինձ պատժեցիր, ես ի՞նչ էի արել:

----------

Shah (26.03.2011)

----------


## Shah

> Ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում: Ինչն է նախանձի սկզբունքը իր մոտ, որ դուք Աստծուն հավատում եք ինքը ոչ?


մարդը գրել ա պարզ`



> շատ լավ ա, երբ մարդ հավատում ա ինչ-որ բանի, շատ լավ ա, երբ բացի քեզնից  կարաս հույսդ ինչ-որ ուրիշ բանի վրա էլ դնել, մեկ մեկ նախանձում եմ ձեզ:



հ.գ. որերորդ անգամ համոզվում եմ, որ թեման նվիրվում ա հակաքրիստոնյաներին  :Jpit: ) 



> Beware of Radical-Fundamentalist Christians...

----------

Freeman (26.03.2011), Moonwalker (26.03.2011)

----------


## davidus

> Հարց բոլոր հավատացյալներին, ակնկալում եմ խելամիտ, լուրջ ու կշռադատված պատասխան. ո՞րն է աստծո դերը մարդու կյանքում, հուսով եմ չի հնչի "մարդու ծնունդը" պատասխանը


Ինձ համար բավարար է նրա կողմից կյանքի ստեղծումն ընդհանրապես:

----------

eduard30 (26.03.2011), Freeman (26.03.2011), Moonwalker (26.03.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> հ.գ. որերորդ անգամ համոզվում եմ, որ թեման նվիրվում ա հակաքրիստոնյաներին )


Վարդան ջան, բայց ծայրահեղական-արմատական քրիստոնեությունը, համաձայնվի, իրոք շատ վտանգավոր բան ա:

----------


## Shah

> Վարդան ջան, բայց ծայրահեղական-արմատական քրիստոնեությունը, համաձայնվի, իրոք շատ վտանգավոր բան ա:


 համաձայնվեցի:
բայց դու էլ համաձայնվի` ծայրահեղական ամեն ինչն ա վտանգավոր, բայց չգիտես ինչի քրիստոնեությունից են մարդիկ ուզում խուսափեն  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (26.03.2011), Skeptic (26.03.2011)

----------


## Արէա

> Չէ, ինչի, եթե լավ խորհուրդ ա, կարելի ա նաև ի նկատի ունենալ: Իսկ հիմա անդրադառնանք քո ասած կոնտեքստին:
> Խնդրում եմ, լայն հասարակությանը կներկայացնես, թե էս մտքերի փոխանակումից հետո որ կոնտեքստի մեջ էր կարմրացրածս մասը: Եթե սարկազմ էր, հաստատ կոնտեքստից դուրս էր, իսկ եթե չէ, ապա մի քիչ ավելի մանրամասնի, թե ընդհանրապես ինչ կապ ուներ գրածդ էդ կոնտեքստի հետ:


Լավ, սկսենք սկզբից, իմ այն հարցին ի պատասխան, թե ինչ մեղք են գործել էն մարդիկ ովքեր տուժում են բնական աղետների հետևանքով, հարց եղավ, թե ես անցել եմ ֆիզիկայից, որ բնությունը ամեն ինչ հավասարակշռության մեջ է պահում, ես չանդրադառնալով նրան, որ ֆիզիկայում այդպիսի բան չկա, ու երբեք էլ չի եղել, հույս հայտնեցի որ ճապոնացի երեխաներն էլ էին անցել դրա մասին, ցանկանալով ընդգծել որ դա ոչ մի չափով չի մեղմել նրանց տառապանքը, ու որ էդպես էլ իմ հարցին պատասխան չստացա աստվածաբանական տեսակետից: Հիմա կարմիրով նշածդ հատվածի մասին, սարկազմ կար, այո, որովհետև ճապոնացի երեխաներն էս պահին թքած ունեն, թե իրենց ինչ էին սովորեցնում ֆիզիկայի ժամերին (չնայած արդեն ասեցի, որ ֆիզիկայում էդպիսի բան չկա), ու եթե նրանց ասես աստված քո հետ է, ցավից չռված աչքերով կնայեն դեմքիդ, ու դառը քմծիծաղ կտան երևի:

----------

Quyr Qery (26.03.2011)

----------


## Արէա

> մասնակի պատասխանեմ, կլինի՞ 
> իրական _դերը_ կյանքում չի, այլ կյանքից հետո ա:


Ի՞նչ գիտես

----------

Quyr Qery (26.03.2011), Skeptic (26.03.2011), VisTolog (26.03.2011)

----------


## Արէա

> Ինձ համար բավարար է նրա կողմից կյանքի ստեղծումն ընդհանրապես:


Միայն դրանո՞ւմ ա կայանում նրա դերը` ստեղծեց աշխարհն ու վե՞րջ

----------

Quyr Qery (26.03.2011)

----------


## Shah

> Ի՞նչ գիտես


իմ հավատքի հիմնական պատճառը դա ա, եթե դրան էլ չհավատամ` ես էլ "հակաքրիստոնյաներ" թիմից կլինեի էլի  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (26.03.2011)

----------


## Shah

> ես չանդրադառնալով նրան, որ ֆիզիկայում այդպիսի բան չկա, ու երբեք էլ չի եղել...


անկեղծ ե՞ս ասում, փաստորեն քո իմանալով ամեն ինչ չի՞ ձգտում հավասարակշռության: եթե իրոք տենց ես մտածում` հրավիրում եմ ֆիզիկայի բաժին:  :Smile:

----------


## Արէա

> անկեղծ ե՞ս ասում, փաստորեն քո իմանալով ամեն ինչ չի՞ ձգտում հավասարակշռության: եթե իրոք տենց ես մտածում` հրավիրում եմ ֆիզիկայի բաժին:


 :Smile:  ի՞նչ ա նշանակում հավասարակշռություն եղբայր, ի՞նչ կապ ունի ֆիզիկական հավասարակշռությունը մարդկանց մահվան ու տառապանքի հետ

----------


## Shah

> ի՞նչ ա նշանակում հավասարակշռություն եղբայր,  ի՞նչ կապ ունի ֆիզիկական հավասարակշռությունը մարդկանց մահվան ու տառապանքի  հետ


աղետները դրանք նույն ֆիզիկական երևույթներն են, ես մարդկային էմոցիոնալ տառապանքների մասին բան չեմ ասել... անկեղծ պիոներական

----------


## Արէա

> աղետները դրանք նույն ֆիզիկական երևույթներն են, ես մարդկային էմոցիոնալ տառապանքների մասին բան չեմ ասել... անկեղծ պիոներական


Իմ գրառումներն արդեն ինձ ծիծաղելի են թվում, դու ինձ ուզում ես բացատրես թե ինչի արդյունք են բնական աղետները, բայց մի քանի էջ առաջ ես էի գրում էդ աղետների ծագման ֆիզիկական պատճառների մասին... ես քեզանից ուզում եի դրա աստվածաբանական, կրոնական տեսակետ ունեցող պատասխանը ստանաի, որը տենց էլ չստացա, ու դա կապ չունի քո հետ, դրա պատասխանն անգամ աստվածաբանները չեն կարողանում տալ:

----------


## Shah

> Իմ գրառումներն արդեն ինձ ծիծաղելի են թվում, դու ինձ ուզում ես բացատրես թե ինչի արդյունք են բնական աղետները, բայց մի քանի էջ առաջ ես էի գրում էդ աղետների ծագման ֆիզիկական պատճառների մասին... ես քեզանից ուզում եի դրա աստվածաբանական, կրոնական տեսակետ ունեցող պատասխանը ստանաի, որը տենց էլ չստացա, ու դա կապ չունի քո հետ, դրա պատասխանն անգամ աստվածաբանները չեն կարողանում տալ:


 1. լավ ա, որ գիտես որ իմ հետ կապ չունի, քանի որ հոգևոր աստվածաբանական պատասխաններ ես դժվար թե տամ... 
2. մի հատ հարցական մեջս մնաց, ո՞ր մի Աստվածին ես հարցրել ու ինքն էլ կամուկաց ի մեջ ա ընկել ու չի կարողացել պատասխանի քո տրված հարցերին
այ ախպեր նենց համոզված ասում ես ոնց որ թե ամեն օր գործի գնալուց լիֆտի մեջ մի աստված ես հանդիպում...  :Jpit: )

----------


## Արէա

> 1. լավ ա, որ գիտես որ իմ հետ կապ չունի, քանի որ հոգևոր աստվածաբանական պատասխաններ ես դժվար թե տամ... 
> 2. մի հատ հարցական մեջս մնաց, ո՞ր մի Աստվածին ես հարցրել ու ինքն էլ կամուկաց ի մեջ ա ընկել ու չի կարողացել պատասխանի քո տրված հարցերին
> այ ախպեր նենց համոզված ասում ես ոնց որ թե ամեն օր գործի գնալուց լիֆտի մեջ մի աստված ես հանդիպում... )


????? Ի՞նչ աստված ախպերս, ես աստվածաբան եմ ասում :Smile:

----------


## Shah

> ????? Ի՞նչ աստված ախպերս, ես աստվածաբան եմ ասում


 սորի  :LOL: 
իսկ հետաքրքիր ա լիֆտի մեջ քանի աստվածաբան ես տեսել, որ Աստծո հետ անձամբ ծանոթ են... հենա դաժե մեր հայ տերտերները բենտլի ու զենք-զինամթերքով են ֆռֆռում, իմ կարծիքով իրանք ընդհանրապես Աստված ասվածի հետ կապ չունեն.. սորի սորի..

----------

Freeman (26.03.2011), Արէա (26.03.2011)

----------


## Նետ

> Հարց բոլոր հավատացյալներին, ակնկալում եմ խելամիտ, լուրջ ու կշռադատված պատասխան. ո՞րն է աստծո դերը մարդու կյանքում, հուսով եմ չի հնչի "մարդու ծնունդը" պատասխանը


 Ողջույն Մելակուս :Smile: ։Հուսով եմ հարցերդ կրում են կառուցողական բնույթ և նպատակ ունեն  բացահայտման այլ ոչ թէ  ուղղակի ընդիմանալու կամ ՙկեղտ բռնելու՚։
Հարցիդ պատասխանը շատ ծավալուն է.բայց փորձեմ կարճ ձևակերպել։
Ցանկացած մարդում մոտ. կա Աստծո մեկ պարտաղիր նախապայման.դա նրա ծնունդն ու կյանքն է։Մնացածը դա արդեն անհատի որոշելիքն է. թէ որքանով հանձնվի Աստծուն ։Սա ազատ կամքի դրսևորումն է։
Հոգևոր ասպարեզում՝ Աստված մարդուն տվել է չարի ու բարու զանազանման կարողությունը։Սա մարդու կարևորագույն մենաշնորհներից է։Կենդանական աշխարհը չունի  չարի ու բարու որևե սահմանում կամ չափանիշ։

----------


## davidus

> Լավ, սկսենք սկզբից, իմ այն հարցին ի պատասխան, թե ինչ մեղք են գործել էն մարդիկ ովքեր տուժում են բնական աղետների հետևանքով, հարց եղավ, թե ես անցել եմ ֆիզիկայից, որ բնությունը ամեն ինչ հավասարակշռության մեջ է պահում, ես չանդրադառնալով նրան, որ ֆիզիկայում այդպիսի բան չկա, ու երբեք էլ չի եղել, հույս հայտնեցի որ ճապոնացի երեխաներն էլ էին անցել դրա մասին, ցանկանալով ընդգծել որ դա ոչ մի չափով չի մեղմել նրանց տառապանքը, ու որ էդպես էլ իմ հարցին պատասխան չստացա աստվածաբանական տեսակետից: Հիմա կարմիրով նշածդ հատվածի մասին, սարկազմ կար, այո, որովհետև ճապոնացի երեխաներն էս պահին թքած ունեն, թե իրենց ինչ էին սովորեցնում ֆիզիկայի ժամերին (չնայած արդեն ասեցի, որ ֆիզիկայում էդպիսի բան չկա), ու եթե նրանց ասես աստված քո հետ է, ցավից չռված աչքերով կնայեն դեմքիդ, ու դառը քմծիծաղ կտան երևի:


Մեծ հաշվով ճիշտ ես, որ թքած ունեն թե ինչ են սովորեցրել ֆիզիկայի ժամին, բայց միթե սխալ է էդ երեխեքին մխիթարել նման կերպ, գոնե փորձելով փոքր ինչ մեղմել նրանց վիշտը՝ հավատացնելով (անկախ նրանից, թե հա էդպես ա, թե չէ), որ ինքը այնուամենայնիվ մենակ չի մնացել աշխարհում:

----------


## Դավիթ

> ճիշտն ասած չեմ թաքցնում` չգիտեմ էդ ովքեր են, երևի վատ հասկացողություններ են որ տենց համոզված ասում ես, բայց գուգլը ինձ օգնական...
> հիմա հենց բուն հարցը` ինչի հենց հակաքրիստոնեական ստորագրություն, ինչի՞ ոչ հակա_ուրիշբանական (ինձ թվում ա լիքը այլ ուրիշ վատ բաներ կգտնվեն չէ՞) 
> ասում եմ էլի` թեման աթեիզմի հետ կապ չունի, մի քանի գրառում կա, որ կարելի ա առողջ աթեիստական գրառման տակ անցկացնել  ախր գիտեմ դու էլ ես է նկատել... բոլորն են նկատել, ուղղակի ձեն հանելը չեռք չի տալիս` սատանիզմ ա դառնում 
> 
> իմ հավատքի հիմնական պատճառը դա ա, եթե դրան էլ չհավատամ` ես էլ "հակաքրիստոնյաներ" թիմից կլինեի էլի




Մի րոպե, բա դուք ինչ գործ ունեք աթեիզմի թեմայում? :Smile: 

Ես սովորական քրիստոնյաների հետ պրոբլեմ չունեմ, որոնք հայ քրիստոնյաների մեծամասնությունն են:  Այ էն նոր ծնված, բասեինի մեջ կնքվածների հետ են իմ պրոբլեմները, հարաֆային բաբտիստների...Թե չե ես ազատ եմ ընդունելու Աստծուն, եթե իհարկե ապացուցվի իր գոյությունը գիտական ձևով:  Մինչ դեռ, ես մնում եմ աթեիստ, բայց ոչ մեկին չեմ քաշում իմ կողմը, աղոթում հոգու փրկություն կամ մաղթում դժոխքային անմահություն:

----------

Skeptic (26.03.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

Ծայրահեղ քրիստոնեական մոլեռանդության վտանգը մարդակերության վտանգի հետ մասշտաբներով համեմատելը աբսուրդ եմ համարում, բայց, եթե հավատանք գիտնականներին, կրոնը գնում ա դեպի ոչնչացում: Ամեն դեպքում, շնորհակալ եմ բարի մտադրության համար:  :Smile:

----------


## davidus

> Միայն դրանո՞ւմ ա կայանում նրա դերը` ստեղծեց աշխարհն ու վե՞րջ


ախ փաստորեն ողջ աշխարհը քիչ ա հա՞:   :LOL: 
Հարգելիս, ես մեծ բնապաշտ եմ, բնության օրենքները ինձ համար անքննելի ճիշտ են, ու ես չեմ ժխտում էվոլյուցիայի դրույթները: Սակայն ոչ մեկը ինձ չի կարող համոզել, որ սրանցի Աստված գիտի քանի միլիարդ տարի առաջ *պատահաբար* տեղի ունեցավ այն ճակատագրական կայծակը, որը խփելով օրգանական ինչ-ինչ նյութերով լցված ավազանի մեջ, ստեղծեց առաջին օրգանական միացությունները: Էս չափից դուրս աբսուրդային ա նույնիսկ նրա համար, որ ի գիտություն ընդունես դա: 

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա Աստծո դերին մարդկանց ԱՌՕՐՅԱ կյանքում, ապա ասեմ, որ ըմ ընկալմամբ Աստված վերևում ինչ որ տեղ նստած չէ, ու թաքնված տեսախցիկնորով չի հետևում, թե ով երբ գնած «ձախ»: Ուղղակի քո առօրյա կյանքում պիտի հնարավորինս հետևես այն պահանջներն, որը պահանջում է քո կողմից գիտակցաբար ընդունվող կրոնը: Ու հավատացնում եմ քեզ, էդ պահանջները ոչ մի կերպ չեն խեղում մարդու առօրյան, ինչը կպած ուզումեն ցույց տալ ընդդիմադիր կարծիք ունեցողները: Մի քանի գրառում առաջ շատ ճիշտ նշվեց, որ երբեք աղոթելով կես միլիոն դոլարի տեր չես դառնա, ու չի էլ եղել դեպք, որ մարդու գլխին երկնքից կարմիր խնձոր ընկնի: Դու սրա՞ մեջ ես տեսնում Աստծո դերը:

----------


## Shah

> Մի րոպե, բա դուք ինչ գործ ունեք աթեիզմի թեմայում?
> 
> Ես սովորական քրիստոնյաների հետ պրոբլեմ չունեմ, որոնք հայ քրիստոնյաների մեծամասնությունն են:  Այ էն նոր ծնված, բասեինի մեջ կնքվածների հետ են իմ պրոբլեմները, հարաֆային բաբտիստների...Թե չե ես ազատ եմ ընդունելու Աստծուն, եթե իհարկե ապացուցվի իր գոյությունը գիտական ձևով:  Մինչ դեռ, ես մնում եմ աթեիստ, բայց ոչ մեկին չեմ քաշում իմ կողմը, աղոթում հոգու փրկություն կամ մաղթում դժոխքային անմահություն:


1. դու իմ հարցերին չես պատասխանում...
2. ի՞նչ ա նշանակում սովորական քրիստոնյա..
3. ինչի ա մոտդ պռոբլեմներ առաջացել հենց պռոտեստանտների հետ.. հավեսով տղերք են, ուղղակի եկեղեցու մեջ, չգիտես խի, արծիվ ա հիսուսի պատկերի փոխարեն..

----------


## davidus

> ... եթե հավատանք գիտնականներին, կրոնը գնում ա դեպի ոչնչացում:


Ավելի հետաքրքիր կլիներ լսելը այն, որ գիտնականները պնդում են, թե կրոնը ծաղկում ա, կամ հակառակը՝ հոգևորականները ասեին, որ կրոնը գնում է դեպի ոչնչացում:

----------

eduard30 (26.03.2011), Shah (26.03.2011), Շինարար (26.03.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> Ավելի հետաքրքիր կլիներ լսելը այն, որ գիտնականները պնդում են, թե կրոնը ծաղկում ա, կամ հակառակը՝ հոգևորականները ասեին, որ կրոնը գնում է դեպի ոչնչացում:


Դավ ջան, որ ճիշտն ասեմ, ես էլ եմ հակառակ կարծիքին հակված:  :Smile:

----------


## davidus

> Դավ ջան, որ ճիշտն ասեմ, ես էլ եմ հակառակ կարծիքին հակված:


Կրոնին ծաղկելու համար խանգարում է իր դոգմատիկությունը, ուղղակի վատն այն է, որ հենց դոգմաների վրա է կառուցված ցանկացած կրոն:

----------

Skeptic (26.03.2011)

----------


## Shah

> Ապեր, էս ստորագրությունս 2004-ից գալիսա, երբ հարձակվեցին Իրաքի վրա:  Էտ հավեսով տղերքը միայն մտածում են, թե ոնց արագացնեն Արմագեդոնը, որ կարողանան հանդիպել Աստծուն:  Դրա համար էլ գրել եմ ֆունդամենալիստներ, այլ ոչ թե սովորական քրիստոնյաներ:  Ինչն է տարբերությունը քրիստոնյաի և ֆունդամենտալիստ քրիստոնյաի? Երևի ֆունդամենտալիստ բառը:
> Կարող եմ փոխել ստորագրությունս, դա էական չի:


 չէ, դա ավելի շատ քաղաքականություն թեմայից ա... ինձ թվում ա ԱՄՆ-ում եկեղեցին ու քաղաքականությունը սերտ կապված են իրար հետ.. հասցեդ եթե ճիշտ ա գրած, միգուցե լուսավորես, ճիշտ եմ թե՞ չէ... քանի որ պրոտեստանտների ագրեսիան կոնկրետ ես չեմ նկատել էստեղ, դրա համար մտածում եմ որ ԱՄՆ-ում եկեղեցին ինքնուրույն չի:

----------


## Դավիթ

Այ սրանց հետ պրոբլեմ կա :Smile: 

Բեննին ել կեսով Հայ, կեսով Հույն...Թույն կոմբինացիա :Smile:

----------


## Դավիթ

> չէ, դա ավելի շատ քաղաքականություն թեմայից ա... ինձ թվում ա ԱՄՆ-ում եկեղեցին ու քաղաքականությունը սերտ կապված են իրար հետ.. հասցեդ եթե ճիշտ ա գրած, միգուցե լուսավորես, ճիշտ եմ թե՞ չէ... քանի որ պրոտեստանտների ագրեսիան կոնկրետ ես չեմ նկատել էստեղ, դրա համար մտածում եմ որ ԱՄՆ-ում եկեղեցին ինքնուրույն չի:


Դե պրոտեստանտները բաժանված են տարբեր մասերի, լյուտերաններ, բաբտիստներ, ադվենտիստներ, պրեսբուտերիաններ, և  այլն:

Դրանցից ամենա ռազմական մասը բաբտիստներն են, որ ամեն ինչ ուժով են ուզում լուծել:  Իրենք չունեն եկեղեցու մեծ, ինչպես ասենք Հռոմի Պապը կամ մեր Գարեգինը: Բայց իրենք ունեն մեծ ազդեցություն ռեսպուբլիկացիների վրա, և երբ իրենք ղեկավարում են երկիրը, եկեղեցին ունի իր ասելիքը քաղաքականության մեջ:

----------

Shah (26.03.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> ախ փաստորեն ողջ աշխարհը քիչ ա հա՞:  
> Հարգելիս, ես մեծ բնապաշտ եմ, բնության օրենքները ինձ համար անքննելի ճիշտ են, ու ես չեմ ժխտում էվոլյուցիայի դրույթները: Սակայն ոչ մեկը ինձ չի կարող համոզել, որ սրանցի Աստված գիտի քանի միլիարդ տարի առաջ *պատահաբար* տեղի ունեցավ այն ճակատագրական կայծակը, որը խփելով օրգանական ինչ-ինչ նյութերով լցված ավազանի մեջ, ստեղծեց առաջին օրգանական միացությունները: Էս չափից դուրս աբսուրդային ա նույնիսկ նրա համար, որ ի գիտություն ընդունես դա:


  Հա ես էլ էս ընդգծածս մասի հետ ինչքան կենսաքիմիա եմ անցնում,ավելի շատ եմ համոզվում,ուղղակի կրեացիոնիստական բազմաթիվ «վավերագրական» ֆիլմերի և հոդվածների մեջ կեսից շատն ընենց անկապ հակափաստարկներ են բերում,որ ես լրիվ հասկանում եմ աթեիստերին,ու քրիստոնեա լինելով հանդերձ ավելի հակված եմ Էվոլյուցիաին,իհարկե,ոչ առանց Աստծո մասնակցության

----------

davidus (26.03.2011), Quyr Qery (26.03.2011), Skeptic (26.03.2011), VisTolog (26.03.2011)

----------


## davidus

> Հա ես էլ էս ընդգծածս մասի հետ ինչքան կենսաքիմիա եմ անցնում,ավելի շատ եմ համոզվում,ուղղակի կրեացիոնիստական բազմաթիվ «վավերագրական» ֆիլմերի և հոդվածների մեջ կեսից շատն ընենց անկապ հակափաստարկներ են բերում,որ ես լրիվ հասկանում եմ աթեիստերին,ու քրիստոնեա լինելով հանդերձ ավելի հակված եմ Էվոլյուցիաին,իհարկե,ոչ առանց Աստծո մասնակցության


Էսօր կրոնի հիմքերը ցնցող այնքան ռեալ փաստարկներ կան, որ դրանք չընդունելուց, իրոք, ֆանատիզմի հոտ է գալիս: Այստեղ ուղղակի մի հարց պետք է հստակեցնել, թե կրոն կամ հավատք ասելով մարդը ինչպես է այն մեկնաբանում ԻՐ ՀԱՄԱՐ: Էստեղից արդեն շատ ու շատ հետևություններ, դատողություններ ու եզրակացություններ կարելի է անել: Ինձ համար էլ են Սամսոնի գերբնական մազերը ֆանտաստիկայի ժանրից, բայց էդ ինձ ոչ մի կերպ քրիստոնեական վարքականոնի հետ «թարսվող» չի դարձնում:

----------

Freeman (27.03.2011), Skeptic (26.03.2011)

----------


## Արէա

> Ողջույն Մելակուս։Հուսով եմ հարցերդ կրում են կառուցողական բնույթ և նպատակ ունեն  բացահայտման այլ ոչ թէ  ուղղակի ընդիմանալու կամ ՙկեղտ բռնելու՚։
> Հարցիդ պատասխանը շատ ծավալուն է.բայց փորձեմ կարճ ձևակերպել։
> Ցանկացած մարդում մոտ. կա Աստծո մեկ պարտաղիր նախապայման.դա նրա ծնունդն ու կյանքն է։Մնացածը դա արդեն անհատի որոշելիքն է. թէ որքանով հանձնվի Աստծուն ։Սա ազատ կամքի դրսևորումն է։
> Հոգևոր ասպարեզում՝ Աստված մարդուն տվել է չարի ու բարու զանազանման կարողությունը։Սա մարդու կարևորագույն մենաշնորհներից է։Կենդանական աշխարհը չունի  չարի ու բարու որևե սահմանում կամ չափանիշ։


Չեմ ուզում տպավորություն ստեղծվի որ անպայման ուզում եմ ընդդիմանամ, ուղղակի ես հարցեր ունեմ, որոնք ուզում եմ հասկանամ, երբեմն առողջ բանավեճերը օգնում են:
Առաջին հարցիս պատասխաններից ենթադրում եմ հետևյալը. աստված ստեղծեց երկինքն ու երկիրը, ստեղծեց մարդուն, տվեց նրան կամքի ազատություն ու էլ երբեք չխառնվեց նրա գործերին: Հիմա մյուս հարցս, դուք ո՞ր աստծո մասին եք խոսում: Եհովայի՞: Խնդրում եմ պատասխանեն նրանք ովքեր գոնե կարդացել են աստվածաշունչն ու ունեն որոշակի կրոնական ու աստվածագիտական տեսակետ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Հիմի վերջը Աստված բարիա՞, թե՞ չար: 
> ՀԳ Մենակ չասեք սերա:


Եվ Աստված է բարի, և վերջն է բարի:

Եթե վերջը բարի չլիներ, սիրելի Վիստ, մենք վաղուց արդեն մեզ ոչնչացրած պետք է լինեինք: Հետադարձ հայացք գցիր մեր պատմությանն ու բազում օրինակներ կգտնես, որոնք ապացուցում են խոսքերիս ճշմարտությունը: Եվ գիտե՞ս, թե ինչու այդպես չի եղել: Որովեհետև այն իմաստուն միտքը, որն ասված է հավատի մասին. "Եթե դու ունես գարու հատիկի չափ հավատ, ուրեմն  սարեր կանես տեղահան", - այս միտքն ունիվերսալ է: Դու կարող ես հավատ բառը փոխարինել "բարի" բառով, "կյանք" բառով, քո այդ չսիրած "սեր" բառով, իսկ իմաստը կմնա նույնը:

Իսկ եթե Աստված բարի չլիներ, Վիստ ջան, երևի թե մեզ չհանդուրժեր:

----------


## eduard30

Հետաքրքիր է նայեք, թեմային է վերաբերվում:



http://limon-online.ru/news/tajnye_z...011-03-21-8934

----------


## VisTolog

> Եթե վերջը բարի չլիներ, սիրելի Վիստ, մենք վաղուց արդեն մեզ ոչնչացրած պետք է լինեինք: Հետադարձ հայացք գցիր մեր պատմությանն ու բազում օրինակներ կգտնես, որոնք ապացուցում են խոսքերիս ճշմարտությունը: Եվ գիտե՞ս, թե ինչու այդպես չի եղել: Որովեհետև այն իմաստուն միտքը, որն ասված է հավատի մասին. "Եթե դու ունես գարու հատիկի չափ հավատ, ուրեմն  սարեր կանես տեղահան", - այս միտքն ունիվերսալ է: Դու կարող ես հավատ բառը փոխարինել "բարի" բառով, "կյանք" բառով, քո այդ չսիրած "սեր" բառով, իսկ իմաստը կմնա նույնը:


Սիրելիս, մենք վաղուց ենք ինքներս մեզ ոչնչացնում: Պիտի միանգամից լինի, որ նոր երևա՞

----------

Quyr Qery (27.03.2011), Արէա (26.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Հետադարձ հայացք գցիր մեր պատմությանն ու բազում օրինակներ կգտնես, որոնք ապացուցում են խոսքերիս ճշմարտությունը:


Արի երկուսով պատմության էջերը քրքրենք, դե սկսիր օրինակ բեր, մի հատ օրինակ դու բեր ամենաքիչը երեք օրինակ էլ ես կբերեմ, տեսնեմ խոսքերիդ ճշմարտացիությունը կարո՞ղ ես ապացուցել:

----------

Արէա (26.03.2011)

----------


## eduard30

Էս էլ ձեր գիտությունը, ծիծաղելի վարկած ունի :

http://limon-online.ru/news/zhizn_v_...011-03-07-8715

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Արի երկուսով պատմության էջերը քրքրենք, դե սկսիր օրինակ բեր, մի հատ օրինակ դու բեր ամենաքիչը երեք օրինակ էլ ես կբերեմ, տեսնեմ խոսքերիդ ճշմարտացիությունը կարո՞ղ ես ապացուցել:


Գայլ ջան, ասածս այն է, որ եթե մեր կյանքում գերակշռում է չարը, ուրեմն մարդկության ապրած  հազարամյակների մեջ այնքան շատ են եղել չարի կարծեցյալ հաղթանակները, որ, եթե դրանք իրականություն լինեին, ուրեմն  վաղուց արդեն եկած պետք է լիներ մեր վերջը: Վաղուց արդեն, գոնե ֆիզիկապես, մենք վերջացած պետք է լինեինք: Իսկ այսօր մենք նստած խոսում ենք այս ամենի մասին միմիայն այն պատճառով, որ *վերջում միշտ էլ բարին է հաղթում*:
Հ.Գ. Իսկ դու քո օրինակները բեր, եթե ցանկանում ես, մենք այդ մասին կխոսենք:

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ջան, ասածս այն է, որ եթե մեր կյանքում գերակշռում է չարը, ուրեմն մարդկության ապրած  հազարամյակների մեջ այնքան շատ են եղել չարի կարծեցյալ հաղթանակները, որ, եթե դրանք իրականություն լինեին, ուրեմն  վաղուց արդեն եկած պետք է լիներ մեր վերջը: *Վաղուց արդեն, գոնե ֆիզիկապես, մենք վերջացած պետք է լինեինք*: Իսկ այսօր մենք նստած խոսում ենք այս ամենի մասին միմիայն այն պատճառով, որ *վերջում միշտ էլ բարին է հաղթում*:
> Հ.Գ. Իսկ դու քո օրինակները բեր, եթե ցանկանում ես, մենք այդ մասին կխոսենք:


Այն որ չարը գերակշռել է և գերակշռում է դա անկասկած այդպես է և անգամ այս դեպքում ինչու պետք է վերացած լինեինք, չէ որ մենք երկուսով այս պահին իրար ենք գրում  :Smile: : Շաաատ մարդիկ չարի դեմ կռվում են ոչ թե աղոթում  :Wink: :
Եվ հետո եթե ես Աստծոն չեմ հավատում ապա դա չի նշանակում, որ իմ մեջ չարն է ապրում:

----------


## Նետ

> Չեմ ուզում տպավորություն ստեղծվի որ անպայման ուզում եմ ընդդիմանամ, ուղղակի ես հարցեր ունեմ, որոնք ուզում եմ հասկանամ, երբեմն առողջ բանավեճերը օգնում են:
> Առաջին հարցիս պատասխաններից ենթադրում եմ հետևյալը. աստված ստեղծեց երկինքն ու երկիրը, ստեղծեց մարդուն, տվեց նրան կամքի ազատություն ու էլ *երբեք չխառնվեց նրա գործերին*:


 Ոչ իհարկե.սխալ կլինի ասելՙչխառնվեց նրա գործերին՚ այլ ՝չխառնվեց նրա *կամքին*։



> Հիմա մյուս հարցս, դուք ո՞ր աստծո մասին եք խոսում: Եհովայի՞: Խնդրում եմ պատասխանեն նրանք ովքեր գոնե կարդացել են աստվածաշունչն ու ունեն որոշակի կրոնական ու աստվածագիտական տեսակետ:


ես խոսում եմ Քրիստոսի Հոր մասին։Իսկ Եհովա.Էլլոհիմ.Սաբաովտ. է. Ալֆա և Օմեգա և  էլի շատ նման բառերը. ոչ թէ Աստծո անուններն են. այլ նրան բնորոշող կամ նկարագրող ածականներ։

----------


## VisTolog

> Այն որ չարը գերակշռել է և գերակշռում է դա անկասկած այդպես է և անգամ այս դեպքում ինչու պետք է վերացած լինեինք, չէ որ մենք երկուսով այս պահին իրար ենք գրում : Շաաատ մարդիկ չարի դեմ կռվում են ոչ թե աղոթում :
> Եվ հետո եթե ես Աստծոն չեմ հավատում ապա դա չի նշանակում, որ իմ մեջ չարն է ապրում:


Ախր էդ չարը պետքա, առանց չարի ի՞նչ բարի: :Jpit:  Գոնե գոհ լինեն, որ չարը կա, մի բան էլ դժգոհում են: Թե որ չարը չլիներ, շա՞տ էիք իմանալու բարին որնա: Սրանից հետևություն, որ չարը բարիա… :Yes:

----------

Sambitbaba (27.03.2011)

----------


## Արէա

> Ոչ իհարկե.սխալ կլինի ասելՙչխառնվեց նրա գործերին՚ այլ ՝չխառնվեց նրա *կամքին*։
> ես խոսում եմ Քրիստոսի Հոր մասին։Իսկ Եհովա.Էլլոհիմ.Սաբաովտ. է. Ալֆա և Օմեգա և  էլի շատ նման բառերը. ոչ թէ Աստծո անուններն են. այլ նրան բնորոշող կամ նկարագրող ածականներ։


Լավ, ուրեմն մենք խոսում ենք նույն աստծո մասին, որովհետև իմ մոտ էն տպավորությունն էր, թե դուք ինչ որ ուրիշ աստծո մասին եք խոսում: Վերևում օրինակ բերեցի, թե ինչ արեց աստված եգիպտացիների հետ, որոնք չէին ուզում ազատել իսարայելցիներին, փաստորեն նա թույլ չտվեց փարավոնին դրսևորել ազատ կամք, բազմաթիվ են օրինակներն ասվածաշնչում թե ինչպես աստված այս կամ այն մարդուն ուղղակի, կամ անուղղակի կերպով ասում է, թե նրանք ինչ պետք է անեն: Եվ ի վերջո պատվիրանները, դու իհարկե ասելու ես, թե նա չի ստիպում կատարել պատվիրանները, ուղղակի ասում է ինչն է ճիշտ, հիմա մի օրինակ բերեմ, կներես եթե մի քիչ կոպիտ ստացվի: Հորիցդ թույլտվություն ես խնդրում տանից դուրս գալու, որին ի պատասխան հայրդ ասում ա. բալես, ես քեզ կամքի ազատություն եմ տալիս, ինչ ուզում ես արա, բայց եթե տնից դուրս եկար գլուխդ կջարդեմ: Հիմա հարց, արդյո՞ք նա քեզ տվեց կամքի ազատություն:

----------

Skeptic (27.03.2011)

----------


## just a dream

> , Հիմա հարց, արդյո՞ք նա քեզ տվեց կամքի ազատություն:


ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ասել տվեց ընտրության ազատություն... 
այսինքն դու կարող ես տնից դուրս գալ, թեկուզ գլուխդ ջարդվելու գնով  :Smile:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Այն որ չարը գերակշռել է և գերակշռում է դա անկասկած այդպես է և անգամ այս դեպքում ինչու պետք է վերացած լինեինք, չէ որ մենք երկուսով այս պահին իրար ենք գրում :): Շաաատ մարդիկ չարի դեմ կռվում են ոչ թե աղոթում ;):
> Եվ հետո եթե ես Աստծոն չեմ հավատում ապա դա չի նշանակում, որ իմ մեջ չարն է ապրում:


Դա անկասկած է *քե՛զ համար*, Գայլ ջան, այսինքն, դա քո անհատակա՛ն կարծիքն է: Ինձ համար, օրինակ կասկածելի է չարի գերակշռումը, առավել ևս, որ, ինչպես դու ես ասում, եկուսով նստած իրար ենք գրում: ՈՒրեմն, միգուցե թույլ տաս քեզ գոնե կասկածել, որ այնուամենայնիվ վերջում հաղթում է բարի՞ն:

Ես այնքան էլ չհասկացա, թե իմ որ միտքն է ստիպել քեզ գրել  վերջին երկու նախադասություններդ, բայց քանի որ գրել ես, ասեմ կարծիքս.
1.Ես ընդհանրապես դեմ եմ յուրաքանչյուր կռվի և համարում եմ, որ պայքարն իր մեջ արդեն իսկ պարտություն է պարունակում: Իսկ աղոթելը... ճիշտն ասած, ես էլ դեռևս այդ շնորհին չեմ տիրապետում:
2.Լրիվ համաձայն եմ երրորդ մտքիդ հետ, և դեռ ավելին կասեմ. ես այն խորին համոզմունքին եմ, որ չարը` իրականություն չէ, այն ֆիկցիա է, հնարովի մի բան, որպեսզի, ինչպես Վիստն է ասում, մենք հասկանանք, թե ինչ է բարին:

----------


## Նետ

> Վերևում օրինակ բերեցի, թե ինչ արեց աստված եգիպտացիների հետ, որոնք չէին ուզում ազատել իսարայելցիներին,


եգիպտացիների գլխին եկածը շատ արդարացի էր։եթե տեղյակ ես այդ պատմությանը. ապա պետք է իմանաս. թէ ինչքան նախազգուշացումներ էր ստացել  փարավոնը Նախքան նրանց առաջնեկների մահը։Նախազգուշացումների ձևը ծանրանում էր աստճանաբար։Ուստի կարելի է ասել.որ  փարավոնը  հենց  իր վարմունքով ու կամքով եկավ իր պատժին։
Մելակուս. եթե քո ատամը նոր նոր սկսում է փջանալ  ու դու քայլեր չես ձեռնարկում  այն բուժելու. մինչև որ  ատամդ հեռացնում են.ապա համաձայնվիր որ քո կամքը եղել է ատամիդ հեռացման գործում։


> փաստորեն նա թույլ չտվեց փարավոնին դրսևորել ազատ կամք,


Այ եթե Աստված փարավոնին զոմբիացներ ու ծրագիր տար նրան որ արձակի  հրեաներին այդ դեպքում  կստացվեր որ  Աստված թույլ չտվեցփարավոնին դրսևորել ազատ կամք ։
Քո օրինակը ազատ կամքին չի վերաբերվում Մելակուս։Քո օրինակը  ամենաթողությանն է վերաբերվում։եթե քեզ տրված է ազատ կամք. ապա դա չի նշանակում. որ կարող ես ինչ ուզես անել ու չպատժվել։


> բազմաթիվ են օրինակներն ասվածաշնչում թե ինչպես աստված այս կամ այն մարդուն ուղղակի, կամ անուղղակի կերպով ասում է, թե նրանք ինչ պետք է անեն:


եթե հայրը երեխային որևե հանձնարարություն է տալիս՝ դա չի նշանակում. որ բռնանում է իր երեխայի կամքի վրա։


> Եվ ի վերջո պատվիրանները, դու իհարկե ասելու ես, թե նա չի ստիպում կատարել պատվիրանները, ուղղակի ասում է ինչն է ճիշտ, հիմա մի օրինակ բերեմ, կներես եթե մի քիչ կոպիտ ստացվի: Հորիցդ թույլտվություն ես խնդրում տանից դուրս գալու, որին ի պատասխան հայրդ ասում ա. բալես, ես քեզ կամքի ազատություն եմ տալիս, ինչ ուզում ես արա, բայց եթե տնից դուրս եկար գլուխդ կջարդեմ: Հիմա հարց, արդյո՞ք նա քեզ տվեց կամքի ազատություն:


Մելակուս իմ հայրը երբևե ինձ չի ասել եթե տնից դուրս եկար գլուխդ կջարդեմ։Այո՛ եթե դրսում իմ կյանքին վտանգ սպառնա ապա նա սկզբում սիրով կբացատրի որ  եթե դուրս գաս  կյանքդ կկորցնես։Իսկ եթե  ես ամեն դեպքում  հաստակեղև գտնվեմ ու փորձեմ դուրս գալ. ապա բնական է. որ ցանկացած մի սիրող հայր. գուցե և դիմի կոշտ միջոցների. որը՝ թեև տվյալ ժամանակ չեմ գիտակցի. բայց հետո. անպայման կզգամ. որ նա ճիշտ էր և համապատասխան կոշտությունը իմ օգտին էր։

----------

davidus (28.03.2011), eduard30 (27.03.2011), Ավետիք (27.03.2011), Արէա (27.03.2011), ՆանՍ (28.03.2011)

----------


## Արէա

> ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ասել տվեց ընտրության ազատություն... 
> այսինքն դու կարող ես տնից դուրս գալ, թեկուզ գլուխդ ջարդվելու գնով


 :Smile:  լավ, հիմա մյուս օրինակը, որը առաջացավ քո պատասխանից հետո  :Smile:  : Ասենք ես ու դու քույր և եղբայր ենք, դու տանից դուրս չես գալիս որովհետև վախենում ես որ պապան գլուխդ կջարդի, իսկ ես ուղղակի չեմ ուզում տանից դուրս գալ :Smile: , հիմա ո՞րս ենք ավելի արժանի մեր հոր զավակը կոչվելու

----------


## Freeman

> Լավ, ուրեմն մենք խոսում ենք նույն աստծո մասին, որովհետև իմ մոտ էն տպավորությունն էր, թե դուք ինչ որ ուրիշ աստծո մասին եք խոսում: Վերևում օրինակ բերեցի, թե ինչ արեց աստված եգիպտացիների հետ, որոնք չէին ուզում ազատել իսարայելցիներին, փաստորեն նա թույլ չտվեց փարավոնին դրսևորել ազատ կամք, բազմաթիվ են օրինակներն ասվածաշնչում թե ինչպես աստված այս կամ այն մարդուն ուղղակի, կամ անուղղակի կերպով ասում է, թե նրանք ինչ պետք է անեն: Եվ ի վերջո պատվիրանները, դու իհարկե ասելու ես, թե նա չի ստիպում կատարել պատվիրանները, ուղղակի ասում է ինչն է ճիշտ, հիմա մի օրինակ բերեմ, կներես եթե մի քիչ կոպիտ ստացվի: Հորիցդ թույլտվություն ես խնդրում տանից դուրս գալու, որին ի պատասխան հայրդ ասում ա. բալես, ես քեզ կամքի ազատություն եմ տալիս, ինչ ուզում ես արա, բայց եթե տնից դուրս եկար գլուխդ կջարդեմ: Հիմա հարց, արդյո՞ք նա քեզ տվեց կամքի ազատություն:


Չնայած հարցն ինձ չէր ուղղված ու չեմ էլ ուզում այս թեմայով բանավիճել,ամեն դեպքում պատասխանում եմ.Իմ կարծիքով այս օրինակն այնքան էլ տեղին չէ՝ավելի տեղին է այս համեմատությունը՝դու ուզում էս տանից դուրս գալ,հորիցդ թույլտվություն ես հարցնում,նա քեզ կամքի ազատություն  է տալիս՝ ասում է,որ կարող ես դուրս գալ,բայց այնտեղ վատ է(օր.ցուրտ է,քեզ ոչ-ոք չի կերակրի և այլն):
Նույն ձևով,եթե չես թողնում Աստծուն քո կյանք՝զրկվում ես նրա ներկայությունից, նրա բացակայությունը բարու բացակայությունն է,ինչը հենց չարն է:Դա իմ կարծիքով դրսևորվում է հետմահու՝դրախտը՝Աստծո ներկայության մեջ գտնվելու վիճակն է,դժոխքը՝ նրա բացակայությունը:

----------

eduard30 (27.03.2011), Moonwalker (27.03.2011), Ավետիք (27.03.2011), ՆանՍ (28.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Դա անկասկած է *քե՛զ համար*, Գայլ ջան, այսինքն, դա քո անհատակա՛ն կարծիքն է: Ինձ համար, օրինակ կասկածելի է չարի գերակշռումը, առավել ևս, որ, ինչպես դու ես ասում, եկուսով նստած իրար ենք գրում: ՈՒրեմն, միգուցե թույլ տաս քեզ գոնե կասկածել, որ այնուամենայնիվ վերջում հաղթում է բարի՞ն:


Իսկ ինչ վերջի մասին է խոսքը գնում, ես վերջը չեմ տեսնում, չեմ էլ ուզում տեսնել:
Մտածիր ինչպես ցանկանում ես, բայց գոնե պատմության դառը էջերը մեկ-մեկ հիշի ու կհասկանաս, որ այս մոլորակում չարիքը շատ ավելի շատ է քան բարին:



> 1.Ես ընդհանրապես դեմ եմ յուրաքանչյուր կռվի և համարում եմ, որ պայքարն իր մեջ արդեն իսկ պարտություն է պարունակում:


Ես էլ եմ դեմ, բայց ոչ դու ոչ էլ ես դրախտում չենք ապրում այլ երկիր մոլորակի վրա, իսկ այստեղ այն մարդը ով չի պայքարում նա պարտվում և ոչնչացվում   :Wink:

----------


## Skeptic

Քանի որ մասամբ համակերպվել եմ էն մտքի հետ, որ էս տիպի թեմաներում երկար գրառումներ անելը ժամավաճառություն ա, սուսուփուս 2 հատ յուղը վրան վիդեո, 1 հատ էլ հնոտ նկար դնեմ, դուրս գամ:  :Jpit:   ::}: 


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*




 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*




 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------


## Արէա

> եգիպտացիների գլխին եկածը շատ արդարացի էր։եթե տեղյակ ես այդ պատմությանը. ապա պետք է իմանաս. թէ ինչքան նախազգուշացումներ էր ստացել  փարավոնը Նախքան նրանց առաջնեկների մահը։Նախազգուշացումների ձևը ծանրանում էր աստճանաբար։Ուստի կարելի է ասել.որ  փարավոնը  հենց  իր վարմունքով ու կամքով եկավ իր պատժին։
> Մելակուս. եթե քո ատամը նոր նոր սկսում է փջանալ  ու դու քայլեր չես ձեռնարկում  այն բուժելու. մինչև որ  ատամդ հեռացնում են.ապա համաձայնվիր որ քո կամքը եղել է ատամիդ հեռացման գործում։Այ եթե Աստված փարավոնին զոմբիացներ ու ծրագիր տար նրան որ արձակի  հրեաներին այդ դեպքում  կստացվեր որ  Աստված թույլ չտվեցփարավոնին դրսևորել ազատ կամք ։


Փաստորեն աստված պատժում ա ոչ միայն մահից հետո, պատիժը կարող է լինել նաև այս կյանքում, ինչի եմ նշում սա, որովհետև վերևում մի տեղ ասվեց որ նա բոլորին իր արած գործերին համապատասխանաբար հատուցում ա միայն մահից հետո: Մինչև պատասխանելդ մտածի թե քանի հոգի գիտես, որոնց իրոք տրվել ա էն ինչին արժանի են իրենք, ու ինչքան մարդ ունի էն ինչի արժանի չի (մենակ թե ոչ մեկի խելքին չփչի գրի, թե ես ուզում ձեռքերս ծալած պարգևներ ստանալ իմ մաքրամաքուր հոգու համար):




> Քո օրինակը ամենաթողությանն է վերաբերվում։եթե քեզ տրված է ազատ կամք. ապա դա չի նշանակում. որ կարող ես ինչ ուզես անել ու չպատժվել։


Ինչ որ մեկն իրավունք ունի՞ ինձ պատժելու ինչ-որ բանի համար ինչ ինքը սխալ է համարում (օրինակ իրեն չհավատալը), ինձ թվում ա, սա ա ամենաիսկական ամենաթողությունը





> եթե հայրը երեխային որևե հանձնարարություն է տալիս՝ դա չի նշանակում. որ բռնանում է իր երեխայի կամքի վրա։


Էս նախադասության հետ համաձայն եմ, սակայն եթե երեխայի հակառակվելու դեպքում, հայրը պատժում է երեխային հավիտյանս ծծումբի մեջ այրելով, դա անկասկած բռնություն է երեխայի ազատ կամքի վրա




> Մելակուս իմ հայրը երբևե ինձ չի ասել եթե տնից դուրս եկար գլուխդ կջարդեմ։Այո՛ եթե դրսում իմ կյանքին վտանգ սպառնա ապա նա սկզբում սիրով կբացատրի որ եթե դուրս գաս կյանքդ կկորցնես։Իսկ եթե ես ամեն դեպքում հաստակեղև գտնվեմ ու փորձեմ դուրս գալ. ապա բնական է. որ ցանկացած մի սիրող հայր. գուցե և դիմի կոշտ միջոցների. որը՝ թեև տվյալ ժամանակ չեմ գիտակցի. բայց հետո. անպայման կզգամ. որ նա ճիշտ էր և համապատասխան կոշտությունը իմ օգտին էր


Իսկ եթե դու ամեն դեպքում չլսես նրան, ու դուրս գաս տանից, նա իրավունք ունի՞ քեզ պատժելու աշխարհում երբևէ գոյություն ունեցած ամենասարսափելի պատիժներով:

----------


## Արէա

> Չնայած հարցն ինձ չէր ուղղված ու չեմ էլ ուզում այս թեմայով բանավիճել,ամեն դեպքում պատասխանում եմ.Իմ կարծիքով այս օրինակն այնքան էլ տեղին չէ՝ավելի տեղին է այս համեմատությունը՝դու ուզում էս տանից դուրս գալ,հորիցդ թույլտվություն ես հարցնում,նա քեզ կամքի ազատություն  է տալիս՝ ասում է,որ կարող ես դուրս գալ,բայց այնտեղ վատ է(օր.ցուրտ է,քեզ ոչ-ոք չի կերակրի և այլն):


Միաժամանակ էլ սպառնում է, որ եթե դուրս գաս, էս էս էս բաները կանեմ, ու դա ուղղակի սթափեցնող, ուշքի բերող տրյուկ չի: Դա ռեալ սպառնալիք ա, որն ի կատար կածվի նրան չլսելու դեպքում: Ես չեմ սիրի տենց հորը, լուրջ եմ ասում:

----------

Gayl (27.03.2011), Meme (27.03.2011), Quyr Qery (28.03.2011), Skeptic (27.03.2011), VisTolog (27.03.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Միաժամանակ էլ սպառնում է, որ եթե դուրս գաս, էս էս էս բաները կանեմ, ու դա ուղղակի սթափեցնող, ուշքի բերող տրյուկ չի: Դա ռեալ սպառնալիք ա, որն ի կատար կածվի նրան չլսելու դեպքում: Ես չեմ սիրի տենց հորը, լուրջ եմ ասում:


Երևի մտքերս լավ չէի արտահայտել՝ես նկատի ունեի,որ ինքը չի պատժում,այլ մենք իրենից հեռանում ենք,ինչը բերում է վատ հետևանքների՝ինչպես տվյալ օրինակում հայրը չի պատժում,այլ երեխան դուրս գալով սոված ա մնում:Այսինքն հայրը մենակ խորհուրդ ա տալիս,չի ստիպում,ես կսիրեի նման հորը,որ ազատություն ա տալիս ,բայց զգուշացնում՝հնարավոր հետևանքների մասին:Ամեն դեպքում սա իմ անձնական կարծիքն է,ու ես շատ քրիստոնեաների եմ հանդիպել,ովքեր իմ իմ հետ համամիտ չեն ու մտածում են, որ դժողքը պատիժ է Աստծո կողմից,ոչ թե մեր ընտրությունը

----------

eduard30 (27.03.2011), Moonwalker (28.03.2011), Արէա (28.03.2011)

----------


## Bujak2012

> Մելակուս իմ հայրը երբևե ինձ չի ասել եթե տնից դուրս եկար գլուխդ կջարդեմ։*Այո՛ եթե դրսում իմ կյանքին վտանգ սպառնա* ապա նա սկզբում սիրով կբացատրի որ  եթե դուրս գաս  կյանքդ կկորցնես։Իսկ եթե  ես ամեն դեպքում  հաստակեղև գտնվեմ ու փորձեմ դուրս գալ. ապա բնական է. որ ցանկացած մի սիրող հայր. գուցե և դիմի կոշտ միջոցների. որը՝ թեև տվյալ ժամանակ չեմ գիտակցի. բայց հետո. անպայման կզգամ. որ նա ճիշտ էր և համապատասխան կոշտությունը իմ օգտին էր։


Վտանգ սպառնա հորդ կարծիքով....

Ծնողների գիտելիքները, կյանքի փորձը լավ բան են, բայց.....
Եթե սերունդները միշտ լսեին և հետևեին իրենց նախնիների փորձին և չհանդգնեին երբևէ անտեսել նախնիներին, ապա մարդկությունը մինչև հիմա քարով մամոնտ էր որսում:

Միշտ էլ նոր սերուդը նախորդից խելացի է լինում, որքան էլ նախորդի համար դժվար լինի ընդունել այդ փաստը:

Այնպես, որ այն ինչ հորդ կարծիքով կարող է լինել վտանգավոր, քեզ համար կարող էլինել թեթև հաճելի արկած:

Այսինքն, մարդ ծնողի և մարդ զավակի հարաբերությունները անհամեմատելի են Աստծո և Մարդկության հարաբերություններին:

----------


## VisTolog

> Երևի մտքերս լավ չէի արտահայտել՝ես նկատի ունեի,որ ինքը չի պատժում,այլ մենք իրենից հեռանում ենք,ինչը բերում է վատ հետևանքների՝ինչպես տվյալ օրինակում հայրը չի պատժում,այլ երեխան դուրս գալով սոված ա մնում:Այսինքն հայրը մենակ խորհուրդ ա տալիս,չի ստիպում,ես կսիրեի նման հորը,որ ազատություն ա տալիս ,*բայց զգուշացնում՝հնարավոր հետևանքների մասին*:Ամեն դեպքում սա իմ անձնական կարծիքն է,ու ես շատ քրիստոնեաների եմ հանդիպել,ովքեր իմ իմ հետ համամիտ չեն ու մտածում են, որ դժողքը պատիժ է Աստծո կողմից,ոչ թե մեր ընտրությունը


Եթե ես հեռացել եմ, հետևանքները միայն դրական են: :Smile:

----------


## Նետ

> Փաստորեն աստված պատժում ա ոչ միայն մահից հետո, պատիժը կարող է լինել նաև այս կյանքում, ինչի եմ նշում սա, որովհետև վերևում մի տեղ ասվեց որ նա բոլորին իր արած գործերին համապատասխանաբար հատուցում ա միայն մահից հետո:


Էս օրինակը բերեմ՝ մինչև մահդ ստանում ես դեղինկամ կարմիր քարտեր.իսկ մահից հետո քեզ վերագրվում է կամ հաղդանակ կամ պարտություն։


> Մինչև պատասխանելդ մտածի թե քանի հոգի գիտես, որոնց իրոք տրվել ա էն ինչին արժանի են իրենք, ու ինչքան մարդ ունի էն ինչի արժանի չի


Պատկերացրու որ ես չգիտեմ թէ բացի ինձանից ով ինչի է արժանի։ Իմ հանդեպ Աստված շատ ողորմած ա։Ու արժանանում եմ շատ ավելիին քան  արժանի եմ։Ուրիշների կյանքի մեջ քիթս չեմ խոթում ու ոչ էլ  կարող եմ  օբյեկտիվ դատե.լ թէ ով ինչի է արժանի։ 
Արտաքինից մարդը կարող է բարեպաշտ թվալ.բայց ի՞նչ է կատարվում նրա ներսում. կամ ինչ է անում նա մութ անկյուներում ՝չգիտեմ։Ուստի իմ դատը օբյեկտիվ չի կարող լինել։




> Իսկ եթե դու ամեն դեպքում չլսես նրան, ու դուրս գաս տանից, նա իրավունք ունի՞ քեզ պատժելու աշխարհում երբևէ գոյություն ունեցած ամենասարսափելի պատիժներով:


 արդեն ասվեց. որ դրսում քեզ  մահ է սպառնում։Մելակուս.եթե քեզ ասում են՝ առաջ մի գնա.այնտեղ փոս է.ու դու ամեն դեպքում գնում ես.ապա ո՞վ քեզ պատժեց.Դու՞. թէ՞ զգուշացնողը։

----------

ՆանՍ (28.03.2011)

----------


## davidus

> Եթե սերունդները միշտ լսեին և հետևեին իրենց նախնիների փորձին և չհանդգնեին երբևէ անտեսել նախնիներին, ապա մարդկությունը մինչև հիմա քարով մամոնտ էր որսում:


Խայտառակ սուտ:




> *Միշտ էլ նոր սերուդը նախորդից խելացի է լինում*, որքան էլ նախորդի համար դժվար լինի ընդունել այդ փաստը:


Էս գրածդ քարուքանդ արեց նախորդ միտքդ:

----------

eduard30 (28.03.2011), Moonwalker (28.03.2011), Նետ (28.03.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

Աստծո Օրենքը ներկայանում է այս երկու պատվիրանների միջոցով.
*Սիրիր քո Տեր Աստծուն քո ամբողջ սրտով, ամբողջ հոգով, ամբողջ մտքով և ամբողջ զորությամբ:
Սիրիր դիմացինիդ քո անձի պես:*
Ինչպես երթևեկության նշաններն են ճանապարհին դրված մեր իսկ ապահովության-անվտանգության համար: Այնպես էլ Աստծո Պատվիրաններն են նշանակված մեր բարու և օգտի համար: Պատվիրանները պահողները դրանցով կյանք կունենան: Սակայն բոլորը մեղք գործեցին և Աստծո Փառքից զրկվեցին: Մեղքի վարձքը մահն է, բայց ձրի շնորհքը՝ հավիտենական կյանք, Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսի միջոցով:
Աստված այնպես սիրեց աշխարհը, որ Իր Միածին Որդին տվեց, որ ամեն Նրան հավատացողը չկորչի, այլ հավիտենական կյանք ունենա:

----------

eduard30 (28.03.2011), Moonwalker (28.03.2011), Shah (28.03.2011), ՆանՍ (28.03.2011)

----------


## just a dream

> լավ, հիմա մյուս օրինակը, որը առաջացավ քո պատասխանից հետո  : Ասենք ես ու դու քույր և եղբայր ենք, դու տանից դուրս չես գալիս որովհետև վախենում ես որ պապան գլուխդ կջարդի, իսկ ես ուղղակի չեմ ուզում տանից դուրս գալ, հիմա ո՞րս ենք ավելի արժանի մեր հոր զավակը կոչվելու


Հավատը չպիտի հիմնված լինի վախի վրա... եթե ինչ-որ մի բան չես անում վախի պատճառով, անելու հավասար մի բան է  :Smile:  հետևաբար Դուք զավակի կոչմանը ավելի արժանի եք 
իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ քրիստոնեության ամենախոցելի տեղերից մեկն իմ կարծիքով հենց վախի ու շահի պահն է -- հավատալ դրախտում հավերենական կյանքի ակնկալիքով, կամ մենակ նրա համար, որ չհայտնվենք դժոխքում - դա հավատ չի  :Smile:

----------

Shah (28.03.2011), Արէա (28.03.2011)

----------


## Bujak2012

> Խայտառակ սուտ:
> 
> 
> 
> Էս գրածդ քարուքանդ արեց նախորդ միտքդ:


Ինչն էր սուտ: 
Հայրը ասումա պետքա քարեր վերցնես ու վազես մամոնտի հետևից և հեռվից էնքան խփես մամոնտին մինչև սատկի, ճիշտը էտա: 

Եթե տղեն միշտ հոր ասածով վարվեր ու իրա երեխուն էլ նույնը սովորացներ, մենք մինչև հիմա էտ մեթոդով մամոնտ էինք խփում: 

Բայց բարեբախտաբար տղեն հորը չլսեց, որոշեց մեծ փոս փորել, որ մամոնտը իրա ոտով ընկնի մեջը:

Իրա տղեն էլ չլսեց իրա հորը, էս էլ որոշեց փոսի մեջ սուր գերաններ տնկել և այդպես շարունակ: 

Դրա համար էլ էսօր ես ու դու իրար հետ ինտեռնետով իրար հետ բանավիճում ենք, մամոնտ որսալու փոխարեն:

նախորդ միտքի, որ մասը քարուքանդ եղավ:

----------


## Bujak2012

> Աստծո Օրենքը ներկայանում է այս երկու պատվիրանների միջոցով.
> *Սիրիր քո Տեր Աստծուն քո ամբողջ սրտով, ամբողջ հոգով, ամբողջ մտքով և ամբողջ զորությամբ:
> Սիրիր դիմացինիդ քո անձի պես:*
> Ինչպես երթևեկության նշաններն են ճանապարհին դրված մեր իսկ ապահովության-անվտանգության համար: Այնպես էլ Աստծո Պատվիրաններն են նշանակված մեր բարու և օգտի համար: Պատվիրանները պահողները դրանցով կյանք կունենան: Սակայն բոլորը մեղք գործեցին և Աստծո Փառքից զրկվեցին: Մեղքի վարձքը մահն է, բայց ձրի շնորհքը՝ հավիտենական կյանք, Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսի միջոցով:
> Աստված այնպես սիրեց աշխարհը, որ Իր Միածին Որդին տվեց, որ ամեն Նրան հավատացողը չկորչի, այլ հավիտենական կյանք ունենա:


։ 26Աստուած ասաց. «Մարդ ստեղծենք մեր կերպարանքով ու նմանութեամբ, նա թող իշխի ծովի ձկների, երկնքի թռչունների, ողջ երկրի անասունների եւ երկրի վրայ սողացող բոլոր սողունների վրայ»։ 27Եւ Աստուած մարդուն ստեղծեց իր պատկերով, Աստծու պատկերով ստեղծեց նրան, արու եւ էգ ստեղծեց նրանց։ 28Աստուած օրհնեց նրանց ու ասաց. «Աճեցէ՛ք, բազմացէ՛ք, լցրէ՛ք երկիրը, տիրեցէ՛ք դրան, իշխեցէ՛ք ծովի ձկների, երկնքի թռչունների, ողջ երկրի բոլոր անասունների ու երկրի վրայ սողացող բոլոր սողունների վրայ»։ 29Աստուած ասաց. «Ահա ձեզ տուեցի ողջ երկրի վրայ տարածուած սերմանելի բոլոր բոյսերի սերմերը եւ իրենց մէջ պտուղ սերմանելու սերմ պարունակող բոլոր ծառերը։ Դրանք թող ձեզ համար սնունդ լինեն, 30իսկ բոլոր կանաչ խոտերը երկրի բոլոր գազանների, երկնքի բոլոր թռչունների եւ երկրի վրայ սողացող բոլոր սողունների՝ բոլոր կենդանիների համար թող լինեն կեր»։ Եւ եղաւ այդպէս։ 31Աստուած տեսաւ, որ այն ամէնը, ինչ ստեղծել էր, շատ լաւ է։ Եւ եղաւ երեկոյ, եւ եղաւ առաւօտ՝ օր վեցերորդ։ 
Սա մեջբերում է Աստվածաշնչից: 

Որտեղ եք տեսնում հավիտենական կյանքի մասին խոսք: Բառացի գրված է «Աճեցէ՛ք, բազմացէ՛ք  »:  

Իսկ պարզ տրամաբանությունը հուշում է, ինչը հավիտենական կյանք ունի, բազմանալու կարիք չունի: 

Օրինակ, Աստվածը անսկիզբ և անվերջ է, այսինքն՝ հավերժ, դրա համար էլ չի բազմանում, միակն է:

----------


## Gayl

> Սիրիր դիմացինիդ քո անձի պես:[/I][/B]


Իսկ դու հենց այդպես էլ անու՞մ ես, լաաաաավ: Մտքումդ գոնե 20 մարդկանց անուն հիշի, որ քո անձի պես սիրում ես, հիշեցի՞ր: Գրողը տանի, չեմ հավատում  :Wink:

----------

Skeptic (29.03.2011), VisTolog (29.03.2011), Արէա (29.03.2011)

----------


## davidus

> Ինչն էր սուտ: 
> Հայրը ասումա պետքա քարեր վերցնես ու վազես մամոնտի հետևից և հեռվից էնքան խփես մամոնտին մինչև սատկի, ճիշտը էտա: 
> 
> Եթե տղեն միշտ հոր ասածով վարվեր ու իրա երեխուն էլ նույնը սովորացներ, մենք մինչև հիմա էտ մեթոդով մամոնտ էինք խփում: 
> 
> Բայց բարեբախտաբար տղեն հորը չլսեց, որոշեց մեծ փոս փորել, որ մամոնտը իրա ոտով ընկնի մեջը:
> 
> Իրա տղեն էլ չլսեց իրա հորը, էս էլ որոշեց փոսի մեջ սուր գերաններ տնկել և այդպես շարունակ: 
> 
> ...


Հանգամանորեն ներկայացնեմ: Բերածդ օրինակը ի սկզբանե դատապարտված ա ձախողման, որովհետև թերի ա, լիարժեքորեն չի արտահայտում իրական պատկերը: Տես, դու ասում ես.




> Հայրը ասումա պետքա քարեր վերցնես ու վազես մամոնտի հետևից և հեռվից էնքան խփես մամոնտին մինչև սատկի, ճիշտը էտա:


Այո, հայրը ասում է, որ ճիշտը էդ ա, բայց հայրը ոչ մի կերպ չի պնդում, որ տղա ջան, եթե մամոնտ սպանելու ավելի արդյունավետ եղանակ գիտես, էդ էլ արա, քեզ մի չարչարի, մեզ էլ հետը: Դու ոչ մի տեղ գրած չես տեսնի, որ հայրը որդուն ձաղկի նրա համար, ինչ թե որդին շարժվել է ոչ թե հոր կամքին *հակառակ* (ուշադրություն, ընդգծում եմ էս պահը), այլ *զուգահեռ կամ ավելի կարճ* ճանապարհով: Մնացած հետևություններդ փոսերի ու ցցափայտերի վերաբերյալ էլ քննարկման արժանի չեն: Իսկ թե ինչու քո այս միտքը՝ 



> Միշտ էլ նոր սերուդը նախորդից խելացի է լինում, որքան էլ նախորդի համար դժվար լինի ընդունել այդ փաստը:


քարուքնադ արեց այս միտքդ՝ 



> Եթե սերունդները միշտ լսեին և հետևեին իրենց նախնիների փորձին և չհանդգնեին երբևէ անտեսել նախնիներին, ապա մարդկությունը մինչև հիմա քարով մամոնտ էր որսում:


պետք է որ ակնհաըտ լիներ, քանի որ ես ու դու էսօր իրար հետ ինտերներտով բանավիճում ենք ոչ թե ՄԻԱՅՆ նրա համար, որ որդին հանդգնել է *ԴԵՄ ԳՆԱԼ* հոր մեթոդին, այլ ընդհակառակը, որդին *ԿԱՏԱՐԵԼԱԳՈՐԾԵԼ է* հոր մեթոդը: Ինձ թվում է կարողացար տեսնել քո իսկ արտահայտած մտքերի սկզբունքային տարբերությունն ու հակասությունը:

----------

eduard30 (29.03.2011), Shah (29.03.2011), ՆանՍ (29.03.2011), Նետ (29.03.2011)

----------


## Անահիտ

աթեիզմը սառույցի բարակ շերտ է, որով մի մարդ կարող է անցնել, բայց եթե ժողովուրդ անցնի, անդունդը կընկնի (Ֆ․ Բեկոն)

մարդիկ են հորինել կրոնը, որպեսզի անհատը աստվածավախությունից ելնելով կործանիչ արարքներ չգործի․ միայն դրա շնորհիվ կա քաղաքակրթություն
երբ հասուն ես դառնում ու ուղեղ ունես, կարող ես արդեն ինքդ մտածել...)

----------


## Gayl

> աթեիզմը սառույցի բարակ շերտ է, որով մի մարդ կարող է անցնել, բայց եթե ժողովուրդ անցնի, անդունդը կընկնի (Ֆ․ Բեկոն)
> 
> մարդիկ են հորինել կրոնը, որպեսզի անհատը աստվածավախությունից ելնելով կործանիչ արարքներ չգործի․ *միայն դրա շնորհիվ կա քաղաքակրթություն
> երբ հասուն ես դառնում ու ուղեղ ունես, կարող ես արդեն ինքդ մտածել...)*


Ու պարզվում է, որ այն բետոնվել է ուղեղումդ ահա դրա շնորհիվ էլ կա «քաղաքակրթությունը»  :Wink:

----------


## Անահիտ

> Ու պարզվում է, որ այն բետոնվել է ուղեղումդ ահա դրա շնորհիվ էլ կա «քաղաքակրթությունը»


այո, վարքի կանոններ են բետոնվում ուղեղումդ․ դրա համար երեխաներին օգտակար են քրիստոնեության դասերը: )

----------

eduard30 (29.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> այո, վարքի կանոններ են բետոնվում ուղեղումդ․ դրա համար երեխաներին օգտակար են քրիստոնեության դասերը: )


Ոչ միայն վարքի կանոնները, իսկ շատ դեպքերում այդ վարքն էլ մի բան չի  :Wink: :

----------

Skeptic (29.03.2011)

----------


## Անահիտ

> Ոչ միայն վարքի կանոնները, իսկ շատ դեպքերում այդ վարքն էլ մի բան չի :


որ դա էլ չլիներ, անարխիա կլիներ

----------

eduard30 (29.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> որ դա էլ չլիներ, անարխիա կլիներ


Լուրջ այդպես ես կարծու՞մ  :Shok:  : Ինչ է Քրիստոսից առաջ կյանք չի եղե՞լ: Նրանից հետո պատերազմներն ու չար մարդիկ կրճատվեցի՞ն, հա՞ : Երկու համաշխարային պատերազմ, երկու ցեղասպանություն, իսկ ինչքան հետ գնաս այդքան անարխիա կտեսնես  :Wink: :

----------


## Անահիտ

> Լուրջ այդպես ես կարծու՞մ  : Ինչ է Քրիստոսից առաջ կյանք չի եղե՞լ: Նրանից հետո պատերազմներն ու չար մարդիկ կրճատվեցի՞ն, հա՞ : Երկու համաշխարային պատերազմ, երկու ցեղասպանություն, իսկ ինչքան հետ գնաս այդքան անարխիա կտեսնես :


պատերազմը անարխիա չի, հոգեկան հիվանդների գոյությունն էլ անարխիա չի

----------

eduard30 (29.03.2011)

----------


## davidus

> Լուրջ այդպես ես կարծու՞մ  : Ինչ է Քրիստոսից առաջ կյանք չի եղե՞լ: Նրանից հետո պատերազմներն ու չար մարդիկ կրճատվեցի՞ն, հա՞ : Երկու համաշխարային պատերազմ, երկու ցեղասպանություն, իսկ ինչքան հետ գնաս այդքան անարխիա կտեսնես :


Հետո որ ասում են, քրիստոնեություն եք քլնգում, ասում եք՝ չէ։ Ապեր ջան, Քրիստոսից առաջ կրոնների էնպիսի բազմազանություն ա եղել, որոնց մասին կարող ա լսած էլ չլինես։ Ի՞նչ կապ ունի Քրիստոսը։

----------


## Gayl

> *Հետո որ ասում են, քրիստոնեություն եք քլնգում, ասում եք՝ չէ։* Ապեր ջան, Քրիստոսից առաջ կրոնների էնպիսի բազմազանություն ա եղել, որոնց մասին կարող ա լսած էլ չլինես։ Ի՞նչ կապ ունի Քրիստոսը։


Հը՞  :Shok: 
Ես ու Անահիտը կոնկրետ քրիստոնեութոյւնից սկսեցինք խոսալ, երբ ասաց որ երեխաներին օգտակար է քրիստոնեության դասերը:
Իսկ հիմա այսքանից հետո խնդրում եմ գրածդ բացատրի, անձամբ ես չհասկացա, թե իմ գրառման հետ ինչ կապ ուներ, մանավանդ էն մուգ մասը:

----------


## Անահիտ

> Հետո որ ասում են, քրիստոնեություն եք քլնգում, ասում եք՝ չէ։ Ապեր ջան, Քրիստոսից առաջ կրոնների էնպիսի բազմազանություն ա եղել, որոնց մասին կարող ա լսած էլ չլինես։ Ի՞նչ կապ ունի Քրիստոսը։


մյուս կրոններին այդքան ծանոթ չեմ, որքան մերին․ հետաքրքիրա կա՞ կրոն, որտեղ մարդասպանություն ու չարիքա քարոզվում
թե չէ անձամբ ես կատարյալ աթեիստ եմ

----------


## Gayl

> *թե չէ անձամբ ես կատարյալ աթեիստ եմ*


Լավ արդեն պարզ է ինչ նկատի ունեիր, ես էլ Քրիստոսի խոսքերից երբեմն մեջբերումներ անում եմ, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ երեխաներին կարելի է մինչև վերջ հրամցնել քրիստոնեությունը, շատ վտանգավոր է:

----------


## davidus

> Հը՞ 
> Ես ու Անահիտը կոնկրետ քրիստոնեութոյւնից սկսեցինք խոսալ, երբ ասաց որ երեխաներին օգտակար է քրիստոնեության դասերը:
> Իսկ հիմա այսքանից հետո խնդրում եմ գրածդ բացատրի, անձամբ ես չհասկացա, թե իմ գրառման հետ ինչ կապ ուներ, մանավանդ էն մուգ մասը:


Ես ձեր զրույցին հետևում էի, որը սկսեց կրոնի քննարկումից այ էս գրառումից։ Իմ համոզմամբ, ի նկատի ունենալով քրիստոնեության դասերը, Անահիտը ի նկատի է ունեցոլ հենց կրոնական դաստիարակությունը, ոչ թե կոնկրետ քրիստոնեությունը։ Իսկ էս թեմայում ամեն ինչ կապելը, բխեցնելը քրիստոնեությունից սովորույթ ա դարձել։

----------

eduard30 (29.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Ես ձեր զրույցին հետևում էի, որը սկսեց կրոնի քննարկումից այ էս գրառումից։ Իմ համոզմամբ, ի նկատի ունենալով քրիստոնեության դասերը, Անահիտը ի նկատի է ունեցոլ հենց կրոնական դաստիարակությունը, ոչ թե կոնկրետ քրիստոնեությունը։ Իսկ էս թեմայում ամեն ինչ կապելը, բխեցնելը քրիստոնեությունից սովորույթ ա դարձել։





> այո, վարքի կանոններ են բետոնվում ուղեղումդ․ դրա համար երեխաներին օգտակար են քրիստոնեության դասերը: )


Միայն ասյ գրառումից հետո ենք կոնկրետացել և հետո ինչու պետք է այլ կրոնից զրուցենք եթե այս մեկը ավելի լավ ենք ճանաչում  :Wink:

----------

Quyr Qery (29.03.2011)

----------


## Արէա

_ "Երկնում էր երկինքը, երկնում էր երկիրը, երկնում էր և ծովը ծիրանագույն, ու ծովի մեջ երկունքով էին բռնվել կարմիր եղեգները, ու ծուխ էր դուրս գալիս նրանց փողերից, ու բոց էին արտաշնչում նրանք, ու բոցերի միջով մի խարտյաշ պատանի էր սուրում, ու կրակ էին մազերը նրա, ու արեգակներ էին աչքերը նրա, ու վիշապները խելակորույս փախչում էին նրա առջևից, ու սատկացնում էր նա վիշապներին, ու սեր էր տարածում նա ամենուր, ու սերն այդ մարմնական էր, ու բարին նրա մարմնական ու երկրային էր, ու ծիր կաթինն էր նրա ուղին Աստղկա մոտ, ու Աստղիկն էր նրա սերը, ու սերն այդ մարդկային էր, ու բարին նրա մարդկային էր, ու Աստված էր նա:"_

*Իսկ ո՞րտեղից գիտեք, որ նա չէ իրական Աստված*

----------

Gayl (29.03.2011), Leo Negri (30.03.2011), Quyr Qery (29.03.2011), Աբելյան (30.03.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> _ "Երկնում էր երկինքը, երկնում էր երկիրը, երկնում էր և ծովը ծիրանագույն, ու ծովի մեջ երկունքով էին բռնվել կարմիր եղեգները, ու ծուխ էր դուրս գալիս նրանց փողերից, ու բոց էին արտաշնչում նրանք, ու բոցերի միջով մի խարտյաշ պատանի էր սուրում, ու կրակ էին մազերը նրա, ու արեգակներ էին աչքերը նրա, ու վիշապները խելակորույս փախչում էին նրա առջևից, ու սատկացնում էր նա վիշապներին, ու սեր էր տարածում նա ամենուր, ու սերն այդ մարմնական էր, ու բարին նրա մարմնական ու երկրային էր, ու ծիր կաթինն էր նրա ուղին Աստղկա մոտ, ու Աստղիկն էր նրա սերը, ու սերն այդ մարդկային էր, ու բարին նրա մարդկային էր, ու Աստված էր նա:"_
> 
> *Իսկ ո՞րտեղից գիտեք, որ նա չէ իրական Աստված*


 Ինքն է իսկական Աստվածը..... :Love:  Նա ով ՍԵՐ է տալիս,,,իսկական մարդկային ՍԵՐ,,, չի վախեցնում պատիժներով.. այլ  կռվում է չարության դեմ և ոչ թե մեզ է կռվի ուղղարկում... :Blush:

----------

Gayl (29.03.2011), Արէա (29.03.2011)

----------


## Արէա

Աստված չունեմ, բայց ունեմ հեթանոս ընկերներ, ու էս թեմայում էլ կլինեն հեթանոսներ, դու չունես բարոյական իրավունք վիրավորելու ինչ-որ մեկի աստծուն: Ընկեր, արդեն որերորդ անգամ դու, իմ ընդհանրական արված գրառումներին զուտ իմ անձնականին վերաբերվող պատասխաններ ես տալիս, եթե անձնական զրույց ես ուզում, կարանք իրական կյանքում հանդիպենք, տենց ավելի արդար կլինի, իսկ էս թեմայում արի զրուցենք մենակ հավատի մասին, լա՞վ

----------

Leo Negri (30.03.2011)

----------


## eduard30

Բարեկամ կխնդրեմ մի օրինակ բերես մարդկության զարգացումից, որ օգուտ է տվել մարդուն վնաս չպատճառելով:

----------


## Արէա

> Բարեկամ կխնդրեմ մի օրինակ բերես մարդկության զարգացումից, որ օգուտ է տվել մարդուն վնաս չպատճառելով:


Առաջին մտքիս եկած օրինակը, անտիբիոտիկների գյուտը

----------


## Shah

> Աստված չունեմ, բայց ունեմ հեթանոս ընկերներ, ու էս թեմայում էլ կլինեն հեթանոսներ, դու չունես բարոյական իրավունք վիրավորելու ինչ-որ մեկի աստծուն: Ընկեր, արդեն որերորդ անգամ դու, իմ ընդհանրական արված գրառումներին զուտ իմ անձնականին վերաբերվող պատասխաններ ես տալիս, եթե անձնական զրույց ես ուզում, կարանք իրական կյանքում հանդիպենք, տենց ավելի արդար կլինի, իսկ էս թեմայում արի զրուցենք մենակ հավատի մասին, լա՞վ


մի զարմացի, քո փոխարեն եթե ուրիշը լիներ ուրիշին կհարցնեի ինչի ա հակասական բաներ ասում... արի հանդիպենք, ինչ ասեմ..
պատկերացրու իբր մի քանի գրառում առաջ ինչ որ մեկին համոզել էիր որ Աստված չկա, հիմա էլ թազա Աստված ես ներկայացնում, ընդամենը էդքանը:
կամ էլ կարելի ա մտածել անձնական կարծիքի վրա հիմնվել չի կարելի...

----------


## Արէա

> պատկերացրու իբր մի քանի գրառում առաջ ինչ որ մեկին համոզել էիր որ Աստված չկա, հիմա էլ թազա Աստված ես ներկայացնում, ընդամենը էդքանը:


Ես չասացի որ Վահագնն ա իրական աստված, ես հարցրեցի, իսկ ո՞րտեղից գիտեք, որ նա չի

----------


## eduard30

> Առաջին մտքիս եկած օրինակը, անտիբիոտիկների գյուտը


Բարեկամ լավ օրինակ էր մտածելու առիթ տվեց :Smile: 
Բայց կարծում եմ գիտես իհարկե, որ ինչքան մարդիք են մահացե, օրինակ ալերգիա ունեցող մարդուն անտիբիոտիկ ներակես հնարավոր է մահանա: Մի քանի դեպք ես գիտեմ, որ հայաստանում անտիբիոտիկից մահացել են:
Սա էլ կարող ես կադալ (կներես, որ հոլանդերեն է ուրշ լեզվավ չկարողացա գտնել)  թե անտիբիոտիկը ինչ հետևանքներ կարող է թողնել բացի բուժումից, «նայի bijwerkingen»
http://www.apotheek.nl/Thema_s/Thema...d=10702&rId=10

----------


## Արէա

> Բարեկամ լավ օրինակ էր մտածելու առիթ տվեց
> Բայց կարծում եմ գիտես իհարկե, որ ինչքան մարդիք են մահացե, օրինակ ալերգիա ունեցող մարդուն անտիբիոտիկ ներակես հնարավոր է մահանա: Մի քանի դեպք ես գիտեմ, որ հայաստանում անտիբիոտիկից մահացել են:
> Սա էլ կարող ես կադալ (կներես, որ հոլանդերեն է ուրշ լեզվավ չկարողացա գտնել)  թե անտիբիոտիկը ինչ հետևանքներ կարող է թողնել բացի բուժումից, «նայի bijwerkingen»
> http://www.apotheek.nl/Thema_s/Thema...d=10702&rId=10


Իսկ չե՞ս մտածում, թե քանի միլիոն մարդ է փրկվել մահից անտիբիոտիկների շնորհիվ

----------


## Skeptic

> Ծայրահեղ քրիստոնեական մոլեռանդության վտանգը մարդակերության վտանգի հետ մասշտաբներով համեմատելը աբսուրդ եմ համարում, բայց, եթե հավատանք գիտնականներին, կրոնը գնում ա դեպի ոչնչացում:





> Ավելի հետաքրքիր կլիներ լսելը այն, որ գիտնականները պնդում են, թե կրոնը ծաղկում ա, կամ հակառակը՝ հոգևորականները ասեին, որ կրոնը գնում է դեպի ոչնչացում:





> Դավ ջան, որ ճիշտն ասեմ, ես էլ եմ հակառակ կարծիքին հակված:


 :Think:

----------


## eduard30

> Իսկ չե՞ս մտածում, թե քանի միլիոն մարդ է փրկվել մահից անտիբիոտիկների շնորհիվ


Հարցս այս էր, օրինակ բերես մարդկության զարգացումից, որ օգուտ է տվել մարդուն վնաս չպատճառելով:

Մտածել եմ և գիտեմ չկա այնպիսի մի հայտնագործություն, որ մարդու կյանք չխլի կամ չվնասի, իսք այդ նույն հայտնագործություն տված օգուտը դա «չարի» ,« գազանի» կողմից խաբկանք է:
Հայտնության «չար» կամ « գազան» բառերի նշանակությունը չեմ կարող հասկանալ, երևի մարդու սխալ գիտակցությունը:

----------


## Արէա

> Հարցս այս էր, օրինակ բերես մարդկության զարգացումից, որ օգուտ է տվել մարդուն վնաս չպատճառելով:
> 
> Մտածել եմ և գիտեմ չկա այնպիսի մի հայտնագործություն, որ մարդու կյանք չխլի կամ չվնասի, իսք այդ նույն հայտնագործություն տված օգուտը դա «չարի» ,« գազանի» կողմից խաբկանք է:


Անգամ բնության մեջ իդեալական ոչինչ չկա, ուր մնաց մարդու ստեղծածի մեջ իդեալական ինչ որ բան լինի: Բայց դու տենց մի մտացի, ինչ որ բանի օգտակար կամ անօգտակար լինելը որոշելու համար, մտածիր, թե եթե քեզնից կախված լիներ դրա ստեղծումը, ու եթե նախապես իմանայիր թե դա ինչ հետևանքների է բերելու, կթույլատրեի՞ր դա ստեղծել: Հուսով եմ անտիբիոտիկների գյուտը չէիր կանխի

----------


## Freeman

> Եթե ես հեռացել եմ, հետևանքները միայն դրական են:


Դե մենակ դու իրավունք ունես որոշել ինչպես վարվել ու ինչին հավատալ,

----------


## Արէա

սիրում եմ քրիստոնեությունը...  :Love: 
http://hayeren.hayastan.com/uch_4.php?uch4=p1_20.htm

----------

VisTolog (02.04.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> Անգամ բնության մեջ իդեալական ոչինչ չկա, ուր մնաց մարդու ստեղծածի մեջ իդեալական ինչ որ բան լինի: Բայց դու տենց մի մտացի, ինչ որ բանի օգտակար կամ անօգտակար լինելը որոշելու համար, մտածիր, թե եթե քեզնից կախված լիներ դրա ստեղծումը, ու եթե նախապես իմանայիր թե դա ինչ հետևանքների է բերելու, կթույլատրեի՞ր դա ստեղծել: Հուսով եմ անտիբիոտիկների գյուտը չէիր կանխի


Բնությունը իդեալական է, վստահ կարելի է ասել այն «աշխատում» է «միլիմետրայն» ճշգրտությամբ և ոչ միայն բնությունը այլ ամբողջ տիեզերքը: Մարդուն տրված է հնարավորություն և կարողություն բնությանը իշխելու և կառավարելու, բայց այլ կերպ որը քչերին է հայտնի:
ՈՒնեմ մարդկության համար մի շատ կարևոր միտք, գյուտ, կա նաև ֆինանսավորող (վորը արժի շատ մեծ գումար) այս «մտքիս» հայտնագործածս պատենտավորեմ, բայց գիտակցելով հետևանքները, որ մարդիք կարող են այդ այլ կերպ օգտագործել հասկանում եմ, որ պետք չէ :Wink:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Բնությունը իդեալական է, վստահ կարելի է ասել այն «աշխատում» է «միլիմետրայն» ճշգրտությամբ և ոչ միայն բնությունը այլ ամբողջ տիեզերքը: Մարդուն տրված է հնարավորություն և կարողություն բնությանը իշխելու և կառավարելու, բայց այլ կերպ որը քչերին է հայտնի:
> ՈՒնեմ մարդկության համար մի շատ կարևոր միտք, գյուտ, կա նաև ֆինանսավորող (վորը արժի շատ մեծ գումար) այս «մտքիս» հայտնագործածս պատենտավորեմ, բայց գիտակցելով հետևանքները, որ մարդիք կարող են այդ այլ կերպ օգտագործել հասկանում եմ, որ պետք չէ



Բա որ այդպես մանրակրկիտ հաշված է ամեն ինչ, ինչես եղավ, որ աստերոիդը վերացրեց դինոզավրներին?

----------


## Դավիթ

Փաստորեն 60 + միլիոն տարի մտածում էր? :Smile:

----------


## Skeptic

> Բա որ այդպես մանրակրկիտ հաշված է ամեն ինչ, ինչես եղավ, որ աստերոիդը վերացրեց դինոզավրներին?


Շատ հասարակ. ոչ աստերոիդ ա եղել, ոչ՝ դինոզավրեր:  :Pardon: 

Իսկ եթե հավատանք *ոմանց*, էսպես ա եղել:  :Pardon:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Շատ հասարակ. ոչ աստերոիդ ա եղել, ոչ՝ դինոզավրեր: 
> 
> Իսկ եթե հավատանք *ոմանց*, էսպես ա եղել:



Մանկական Ավետարանից է, թե Եհովականների երևակայությունից? :Smile:

----------


## Skeptic

> Մանկական Ավետարանից է, թե Եհովականների երևակայությունից?


Կոնկրետ էս նկարը, ինչքան գիտեմ, իրանց գիտնականի տեղ դրած... ո՞նց ասեմ, որ վիրավորական չհնչի... «ճշտապաշտների» ուսմունքի պարոդիա ա:  ::}:

----------


## VisTolog

> Փաստորեն 60 + միլիոն տարի մտածում էր?


Դրան էլ են պատասխան հորինել: Եհովայի վկա էր ինձ ոգևորված ասում, որ գիտե՞ս Աստծո համար 1000 տարին մի ակնթարթա (թվերը չեմ հիշում, բայց միտքը դա էր):

----------


## Skeptic

> Դրան էլ են պատասխան հորինել: Եհովայի վկա էր ինձ ոգևորված ասում, որ գիտե՞ս Աստծո համար 1000 տարին մի ակնթարթա (թվերը չեմ հիշում, բայց միտքը դա էր):


_Բայց այս եւս ձեզնից ծածկուած չլինի, սիրելինե՛ր, որ Տիրոջ համար մէկ օրը՝ ինչպէս հազար տարի է, եւ հազար տարին՝ ինչպէս մէկ օր։_ - 2 Պետր. 3 : 8  :Think:

----------

VisTolog (06.04.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> Բա որ այդպես մանրակրկիտ հաշված է ամեն ինչ, ինչես եղավ, որ աստերոիդը վերացրեց դինոզավրներին?


Բարեկամ վստա՞ ես խոսքերիտ, թե ասում էս ինչ որ մեկի վարկած՞

----------


## Դավիթ

> Բարեկամ վստա՞ ես խոսքերիտ, թե ասում էս ինչ որ մեկի վարկած՞



Դե ես այնտեղ չեմ եղել, ինչ որ մեկի ուսումնասիրությամբ իհարկե, ասենք գիտության:  Կասկածում ես , որ աստերոիդ է ընկել երկրի վրա մոտ 65 միլլիոն տարի առաջ?

http://www.spaceref.com/news/viewpr.html?pid=14285

----------

Skeptic (06.04.2011), VisTolog (06.04.2011), Արէա (06.04.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> Դե ես այնտեղ չեմ եղել, ինչ որ մեկի ուսումնասիրությամբ իհարկե, ասենք գիտության:  Կասկածում ես , որ աստերոիդ է ընկել երկրի վրա մոտ 65 միլլիոն տարի առաջ?


աստերոիդը օդի հետ շփելիս շիկանում է միայն մակերեսից (պատկերացրա ինչպես ձուն ասենք կեևն է շիկանում) և շիկացած մասը ցնդվում է օդում, իսկ ինքը մնում է «անվնաս»: Գիտությունը մեզ ուզում է համոզել, որ աստերոիդը ամբողջովին հալվում է ինչպես լավան և ավերում  :Wink:  Եթե ամբողջովին շիկանար և հալվի ինչպես լավան ապա օդի հետ շփումից և այդ արագությունից միանգամից վարկյանական «կցնդվեր» որքան էլ, որ նա մեծ լիներ :Smile:

----------


## Դավիթ

> աստերոիդը օդի հետ շփելիս շիկանում է միայն մակերեսից (պատկերացրա ինչպես ձուն ասենք կեևն է շիկանում) և շիկացած մասը ցնդվում է օդում, իսկ ինքը մնում է «անվնաս»: Գիտությունը մեզ ուզում է համոզել, որ աստերոիդը ամբողջովին հալվում է ինչպես լավան և ավերում  Եթե ամբողջովին շիկանար և հալվի ինչպես լավան ապա օդի հետ շփումից և այդ արագությունից միանգամից վարկյանական «կցնդվեր» որքան էլ, որ նա մեծ լիներ


ՈՒզում ես ասես, որ լինկի մեջի գիտնականները խաբեբայությամբ են զբաղված? Գոնե հավատում ես, որ Յուկատանին խփելա, թե մտածում ես 6000+ տարի առաջա Աստված երկրագունդը ստեղծել?

http://impact.ese.ic.ac.uk/ImpactEffects/

Կարող ես հաշվես քո պարամետրներով: Ամբողջովին մասսան աստերոիդի չի հալվում շփումից արագության տակ:

----------

Skeptic (06.04.2011), VisTolog (06.04.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> ՈՒզում ես ասես, որ լինկի մեջի գիտնականները խաբեբայությամբ են զբաղված? Գոնե հավատում ես, որ Յուկատանին խփելա, թե մտածում ես 6000+ տարի առաջա Աստված երկրագունդը ստեղծել?


Ես մարդու ասածը նախ վերլուծում եմ հետո ընդունում կամ ոչ:
Հավատալ չհավատալը մեր գրառումներին անձնական է, մնացածը ինքդ իրավունք ունես մտածելու:

----------


## eduard30

> Դեռ չեմ ստուգել, բայց իմ կարծիքով լավայի մասսան ավելի ծանր կլինի ջրի մասսայից. Կարող է և սխալվում եմ:


Դե լավ, «ուղիղ» չէս խոսում :Smile: 
Երկրագնդի արագությունը մոտ 108.000 է իսկ աստերոիդինը մոտ 70.000 նրանց բախումն էլ է հազվադեպ: Պատկերացրա 108կմ ընթացող  բեռնատարին ուզենա բախվել 70կմ ընթացող հեծանվորդը :Smile: 
Փորցիր եթե ուզում ես ինքդ մի կտոր երկաթ շիկացնես կամ ավելի լավ է ձուլես և բարցր տեղից կամ շենքից վայր նետես :

----------


## Դավիթ

Բայց ինչումնա բանը? Եթե աստերոիդը լինի մեծ դիամետրով, ասենք 1 կմ, չես կարծում, որ արագության ժամանակ չի հասցնի վերանալ շփումից և կհասնի երկրին?

----------

Skeptic (06.04.2011)

----------


## Դավիթ

_Բա ու՞ր ա ինքը։_




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ch...ckedquartz.png

----------

Skeptic (06.04.2011), VisTolog (06.04.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> Բայց ինչումնա բանը? Եթե աստերոիդը լինի մեծ դիամետրով, ասենք 1 կմ, չես կարծում, որ արագության ժամանակ չի հասցնի վերանալ շփումից և կհասնի երկրին?


Ես դեմ չեմ, որ կհասնի, այլ դեմ եմ, որ գիտությունը ասում է կամ ֆիլմեր սարկում իպրև աստերոիդը շիկացած լավայի պես է հասնում և բախվում երկրագնդին:  Ես ասացի, որ եթե շիկացած լավա լինի օդի հետ շփվելիս մոտ 180.000 (երկ. + աստե.)արագության տակ, օդում կցնդվի վարկյանապես թեկուզ և 5 կմետրանոց աստերոիդը

----------

Ավետիք (06.04.2011)

----------


## Դավիթ

Բայց գիտությունը չի ասում դա: Յուպիտերի վրա որ խփեց շումեկեր-լեվին 94 ին, ամբողջովին լավա չէր չէ?  Նկարներն էլ կան!

----------

Skeptic (06.04.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> Բայց գիտությունը չի ասում դա: Յուպիտերի վրա որ խփեց շումեկեր-լեվին 94 ին, ամբողջովին լավա չէր չէ?  Նկարներն էլ կան!


Գիտությունը՞ նա ատոմային էլ ջրածնայինը իրար խառնած ռումբի է նմանցնում:
Դե երևի էտ դեպքը բացառություն է :Smile:

----------


## Դավիթ

Մի խոսքով, դու չես հավատում, որ աստերոիդը կամ կոմետան կարող է առաջացնել այնպիսի ուժգին հարված, որ փոշին կծածկի արևը, ստեղծելով արհեստական միջուկային ձմեռ, եթե համապատասխան մեծության լինի?

----------


## Դավիթ

Ամենա առաջի լինկում գրված էր, որ խփելուց հետո Յուկատանին, շիկացած գազերը բարցրացել են ատմոսֆերա և շիկացնելով վերին ատմոսֆերան, ստեղծել են արհեստական միկրովեյվ, և միայն կենդանիները ջրում և խուլ քարանձավներում կարողացել են փրկվել տաքությունից:  Ես այսօր ժամանակ չունեմ այդքան, բայց խոստանում եմ ավելի մանրամասնորեն կնայեմ տարբեր լինկեր և կփորձեմ հիմնավորել: Ավելի լավ կլիներ, եթե մի հատ ֆիզիկոս ունենայինք այստեղ և իր կարծիքը հարցնեինք:  Այդպիսի մեկը կա այստեղ?

----------

Skeptic (06.04.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> Մի խոսքով, դու չես հավատում, որ աստերոիդը կամ կոմետան կարող է առաջացնել այնպիսի ուժգին հարված, որ փոշին կծածկի արևը, ստեղծելով արհեստական միջուկային ձմեռ, եթե համապատասխան մեծության լինի?


Ճշմարիտ եմ ասում,  ավելին գիտեմ :Smile: , չեմ կարող հավատալ  :Wink:

----------

Ավետիք (06.04.2011)

----------


## eduard30

Մի բան էլ ասեմ, որ ավելի հերքեմ «Աթեիզմը» կեղծ գիտությունը: Բոլոր նյութերը այդ թվում նաև օդը և ջուրը եթե ուզենաս «հսկայական » արագությամբ շարժես, խփես «կքարանա»  քանի, որ մոլեկուլները ավելի են իրար ձգվում :Wink:  այդ  պատճառով է աստերոիդի մագերեսը շիկանում և շիկացած, հալված մակերեսը աստիճանաբար օդի հետ շփումից ցնդվում, իսկ հենց ինքը մնում «անվնաս»:Մի ուրիշ օրինակ, ինքնաթիռը եթե իր ամբողջ արագությամբ ուղղահայաց բախվի ջրին միանգամից չի սուզվի ջրի հատակը,(ենթադրենք եթե իհարկե չփշրվի, թեկուզ և փշրվի, մասնիկների հետ  էլ նույն կպատահի) այլ մի քիչ կսուզվի հետո կբարցրանա ջրի երես հետո նոր կսուզվի :Wink:  որովհետև ջրի մոլեկուլները նույնպես բախումից, հարվածից ավելի են իրար ձգում, «քարանում»ագելելով միանգամից սուզվել:
Մնացածը ինքներդ որոշեք:
Աստված իմ մեջ է:

----------

Ավետիք (06.04.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

:Shok:   :Shok:   :Shok: 

Ի՞նչ լավա, ի՞նչ մոլեկուլ:  :Huh: 

Էդուարդ, *ստեղ* շատ պարզ ու հասարակ ձևով բացատրվում ա, թե ոնց ա էդ ամենը եղել` _համապատասխան ապացույցներով_:

Ու ի՞նչ նկատի ունես «աթեիզմ գիտությունը ժխել» ասելով: Եթե` աստերոիդի բախումը ու դինոզավրերի մասսայական ոչնչացումը, ասեմ, որ աթեիզմը դրա հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի, քանի որ դրանք չեն հորինվել աթեիստների կողմից աստծո գոյությունը ժխտելու համար. ուրիշ բան ա, եթե մոլեռանդ հավատացյալները էդ ապացուցված փաստերի մեջ իրանց հավատքի հիմքերը սասանելու վտանգ են տեսնում ու փորձում են պսևդոգիտական ինչ-որ բաներ հորինել, որը չի հակասի «"ճշտին"»:

Վտանգավոր երևույթ ա:

----------

VisTolog (06.04.2011), Դավիթ (06.04.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հեթանոս.իսկ դու հավատում ե՞ս* չեղած տեղից* կյանքի  հայտնվելուն։


Լավ, ինձ համոզեցիր, Աստված ա ստեղծել: Իսկ դու հավատում ե՞ս որ ինցեստի միջոցով մարդիկ 6 միլիարդի կհասնեին:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Մի բան էլ ասեմ, որ ավելի հերքեմ «Աթեիզմը» կեղծ գիտությունը: Բոլոր նյութերը այդ թվում նաև օդը և ջուրը եթե ուզենաս «հսկայական » արագությամբ շարժես, խփես «կքարանա»  քանի, որ մոլեկուլները ավելի են իրար ձգվում այդ  պատճառով է աստերոիդի մագերեսը շիկանում և շիկացած, հալված մակերեսը աստիճանաբար օդի հետ շփումից ցնդվում, իսկ հենց ինքը մնում «անվնաս»:Մի ուրիշ օրինակ, ինքնաթիռը եթե իր ամբողջ արագությամբ ուղղահայաց բախվի ջրին միանգամից չի սուզվի ջրի հատակը,(ենթադրենք եթե իհարկե չփշրվի, թեկուզ և փշրվի, մասնիկների հետ  էլ նույն կպատահի) այլ մի քիչ կսուզվի հետո կբարցրանա ջրի երես հետո նոր կսուզվի որովհետև ջրի մոլեկուլները նույնպես բախումից, հարվածից ավելի են իրար ձգում, «քարանում»ագելելով միանգամից սուզվել:
> 
> 
> Մնացածը ինքներդ որոշեք:
> Աստված իմ մեջ է:




Ըստ քո ասածի, դուրս է գալիս , որ ամեն մի Ամերիկյան Շաթլ պետք է փոշիանար շփումից, մտնելով վերին ատմոսֆերա 27000-28000 կմ/ժ արագութայմբ:

----------

Skeptic (06.04.2011)

----------


## Անահիտ

> Մի բան էլ ասեմ, որ ավելի հերքեմ «Աթեիզմը» կեղծ գիտությունը: 
> Աստված իմ մեջ է:


աթեիզմը գիտություն չի
աթեիստը ժխտում է կրոնը, "սրբերին"

----------


## eduard30

> աթեիզմը գիտություն չի
> աթեիստը ժխտում է կրոնը, "սրբերին"


Ընդունելով գիտության «ստածը» չապացուցված վարկածը :Wink:

----------


## eduard30

> Ըստ քո ասածի, դուրս է գալիս , որ ամեն մի Ամերիկյան Շաթլ պետք է փոշիանար շփումից, մտնելով վերին ատմոսֆերա 27000-28000 կմ/ժ արագութայմբ:


Ոչ, քո ասած տեզերանավի 27000-28000 կմ/ժ արագությունը ընդամենը կազմում է իմ ասած արագության (մոտ 180.000 կմ.ժ հիշեցում, որի մոտ 108.000 կմ.ժ արագությունն երկրագդինն է) մոտ 20% -ը, և հետո տեզերանավը պատված է հատոկ ջերմադիմացկուն նյութով և ունի հատուկ կառուցվացք:

----------


## Անահիտ

> Ընդունելով գիտության «ստածը» չապացուցված վարկածը


*ենթադրելով*  որոշ գիտական վարկածներ
sorry իսկ կրոնը ինչ է, եթե ոչ հորինված հեքիաթ

----------

Quyr Qery (06.04.2011), Skeptic (06.04.2011), VisTolog (06.04.2011), Արէա (06.04.2011), Դավիթ (07.04.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> *ենթադրելով*  որոշ գիտական վարկածներ
> sorry իսկ կրոնը ինչ է, եթե ոչ հորինված հեքիաթ


Դե կրոնը կամ հեքիաթը նունպես մարդն է հորինել :Wink: 
Իսկ ես խոսել՞ եմ, կրոնից

----------


## Նետ

> Լավ, ինձ համոզեցիր, Աստված ա ստեղծել: Իսկ դու հավատում ե՞ս որ ինցեստի միջոցով մարդիկ 6 միլիարդի կհասնեին:


 Այո՛։Խանգարող հանգամանք չեմ տեսնում։Սկզբնական շրջանի մարդկանց  քրոմոսոմները առողջ էին։

----------

eduard30 (07.04.2011)

----------


## Դավիթ

Հարգելիս, առաջին հերթին, դու այդպես էլ չասացիր, թե ինչպես ես հաշվում աստերոիդի միջին արագությունը, արանց իմանալու իր մեծությունը, անկյունային կոմնորոշումը համեմատ մտնելու ատմոսֆերա և այլ զանազան մանրուքներ: Բայց երևակայենք, որ դու ճիշտ ես քո հաշվարկներում և իսկապես 75-80կմ հազար արագությամբ է շարջվում աստերոիդը:  ինչպես գիտես, մեր ատմոսֆերան մոտ 550 կիլոմետր է:  Եթե հավատանք քո արագությանը, ապա 80000:60րոպե=1.333,333: Այսինքն, աստերոիդը շարժվում է մեկ րոպեում 1.333 կմ.  Նշանակում է, որ աստերոիդը կանցնի ամբողջ ատմոսֆերան 24-25 վարկյանում: ԻՀարկե սա քո ասած թվերով է և հաշվի չենք առնում տարբեր հանգամանքներ...

Դե հիմա ասա, ինչպես կարող է մեծ աստերոիդը, ենթադրենք 10 կմ դիամետրով, ամբողջովին անհետանա 24 վարկյանում?

----------

Skeptic (07.04.2011)

----------


## Դավիթ

Բայց ինչու եմ հեռու գնում: կա շատ լավ ծրագիր, որը դու անփութորեն չուզեցիր բացել:

Դնում ենք պարամետրները այսպես:

Distance from Impact: 550.00 km ( = 342.00 miles )
Projectile diameter: 10.00 km ( = 6.21 miles )
Projectile Density: 3000 kg/m3
Impact Velocity: 17.00 km per second ( = 10.60 miles per second )
Impact Angle: 45 degrees
Target Density: 2500 kg/m3
Target Type: Sedimentary Rock

Նկատի, որ արագությունը դրված է միայն 17 կմ/վարկյան, որը շատ դանդաղ է քո ասած արագությունից եվ տիպիկալ է աստերոիդի արագության համար:  45 անկյան տակ է մտնելու մեր աստերոիդը, որը 550 կմ հեռու մեզնից, 10 կմ դիամետրով, ինչպիսին էր 65 միլիոն տարվա առաջվա աստերոիդը:  3000կգ/մ3 դա տիպիկալ է աստերոիդների համար, որը բաղկացած է քարից:

Energy before atmospheric entry: 2.27 x 1023 Joules = 5.42 x 10^7 MegaTons TNT
The average interval between impacts of this size somewhere on Earth during the last 4 billion years is 9.9 x 107years

Ինչ է սա նշանակում?  նշանակում է, որ էներգիան հավասար է մոտ  5.42 անգամ 10միլիոն=54.2 միլիոն մեգատոն տնտ.  Պատկերացրու ինչպիսի հզոր էներգիա:  Վերջի 4 միլիարդ տարվա ընթացքում, միջին հաշվարկը ամեն 1059.3 տարի:

Transient Crater Diameter: 63.7 km ( = 39.6 miles )
Transient Crater Depth: 22.5 km ( = 14 miles )

Final Crater Diameter: 110 km ( = 68.3 miles )
Final Crater Depth: 1.22 km ( = 0.756 miles )
The crater formed is a complex crater.
The volume of the target melted or vaporized is 1430 km3 = 342 miles3
Roughly half the melt remains in the crater, where its average thickness is 447 meters ( = 1470 feet ).


Վերջնական բացվածքը կլինի 110 կմ դիամետրով և 1220 մետր խորությամբ:

Visible fireball radius: 98.2 km ( = 61 miles )
The fireball appears 40.6 times larger than the sun
Thermal Exposure: 2.70 x 108 Joules/m2
Duration of Irradiation: 26.4 minutes
Radiant flux (relative to the sun): 170

Ռադիացիայի մասին մի մոռացի նաև:

The major seismic shaking will arrive approximately 1.83 minutes after impact.
Richter Scale Magnitude: 9.8 (This is greater than any earthquake in recorded history)
Mercalli Scale Intensity at a distance of 550 km: 

մոտ 3 ժամ հետո, կլինի 9.8 երկրաշարժ, իբր թե ռադիացիան քիչ էր:


The air blast will arrive approximately 27.8 minutes after impact.
Peak Overpressure: 313000 Pa = 3.13 bars = 44.4 psi
Max wind velocity: 384 m/s = 860 mph
Sound Intensity: 110 dB (May cause ear pain)
Damage Description:

28 րոպե հետո կսկսվեն քամիները, էն ել ինչ քամիներ: 384 km/ժ, խաղալիք չի, 110 դեցիբելանոց ձայնի հետ միասին:

Դե Էդուարդո ջան, ինչ կասես այս հաշվարկներին?

----------

eduard30 (07.04.2011), Skeptic (07.04.2011)

----------


## Անահիտ

> Դե կրոնը կամ հեքիաթը նունպես մարդն է հորինել
> Իսկ ես խոսել՞ եմ, կրոնից


դու ոչ գիտությանն ես հավատում, ոչ կրոն ես ընդունում, քո տարբերակն այն է, որ ինչ-որ մեկը ստեղծել է ամեն ի՞նչ

----------

eduard30 (07.04.2011), Quyr Qery (07.04.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> դու ոչ գիտությանն ես հավատում, ոչ կրոն ես ընդունում, քո տարբերակն այն է, որ ինչ-որ մեկը ստեղծել է ամեն ի՞նչ


Գիտության ասածի մեջ մի քանի տոկոս ճշմարտության կա, որը կազմում է շատ քիչ:
Աստծո «մասմիկը» բոլոր մարդկանց մեջ է այդ թվում նաև իմ, արդնացրեք այն սիրելով ճշմարդությունը:

----------


## Անահիտ

> Գիտության ասածի մեջ մի քանի տոկոս ճշմարտության կա, որը կազմում է շատ քիչ:
> Աստծո «մասմիկը» բոլոր մարդկանց մեջ է այդ թվում նաև իմ, արդնացրեք այն սիրելով ճշմարդությունը:


ճշմարտություն չկա, ենթադրություններ կան
գիտնականները գոնե չափում են, հաշվում
ի միջի այլոց, քո վարկածն էլ պակաս գիտական չի, թեորիապես կարող էր գոյություն ունենալ մի ուժ, որը կստեղծեր ֆիզիկայի օրենքներ, կստացվեր պայթյուն և այլն……
քո միջի աստվածը դու ես, քո սուպեր էգոն

----------

eduard30 (07.04.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> ճշմարտություն չկա, ենթադրություններ կան
> գիտնականները գոնե չափում են, հաշվում
> ի միջի այլոց, քո վարկածն էլ պակաս գիտական չի, թեորիապես կարող էր գոյություն ունենալ մի ուժ, որը կստեղծեր ֆիզիկայի օրենքներ, կստացվեր պայթյուն և այլն……
> քո միջի աստվածը դու ես, քո սուպեր էգոն




Ճշմարտություն՞ չկա, դե հենց սա էլ ասում «Է» «կույր» են ձեր աչքերը, նայում ես, տեսնում, բայց չէս հավատում, չէս «տեսնում»  ասում ես «չկա»: 
Նայիր հայելուն ինչ, որ տեսնես ենթադրություն՞ է թե ճշմարտություն՞

Ֆիզիկայի օրենք, դա մարդու մտածածով է այդպես: Սիրղ զույգերին ոչ մի «ուժ» չի կարող իրարից բաժանել, տիեզերքում բոլոր նյութերը իրար հետ կապված են «սերով» և ոչ մի «ուժ» չի կարող իրարից բաժանել, եթե մենք տեսնում ենք, որ տիեզերքում օրինակ աստղ է հանգչում, նա չի «հանգչում» կերպարանափոխվում է:

«Կույր» աչքերով գիտնակաները:

Ինչ, որ իմ մեջ է ես ճանաչում եմ և բացահայտում, օգտագործում ճիշտ «ուղղությամբ»: Էգոն լավ բան չի:

----------


## frida

Սկսեմ սրանից ես ագնոստիկ եմ:ինչ վերաբերվում է աթեիստներին իմ կարծիքով աթեիզմը անհավատության գագաթնակետն է:նույնիսկ սատանիստները հավատւոմ են ինչ-որ երևույթի,հերքելով,կամ չցանկանալով ընդունել մյուսին:Ամեն դեպքում մարդու սրտում հավատը չպետք է միչչ վերջ մարի,դրա համար էլ ես ինձ ագնոստիկ եմ համարում,բայց հավասարապես հարգում եմ բոլորի հավատը ևմտածելակերպը:

----------


## Skeptic

> Ամեն դեպքում մարդու սրտում հավատը չպետք է միչչ վերջ մարի,


Ինչի՞  :Think:

----------

Freeman (08.04.2011)

----------


## frida

Անհավատ մարդը,մեր առանց այն էլ դաժան իրականությունը,էլ ավելի դաժան կդարձնի:Չհավատալով ինչ-որ բանի նա հետզհետ կվերածվի ավերիչ մեքենայի`ավերելով ամեն բան իր ճանապարհին:Պատասխանս բավարարեց?)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Չհավատալով ինչ-որ բանի նա հետզհետ կվերածվի ավերիչ մեքենայի`ավերելով ամեն բան իր ճանապարհին:


"Երեք թաննայի տերևը նրան կյանքա տալիս, ինը թաննայի տերևը` շարժում, իննից ավելը` վերածումա սպանող մեքենայի, որը ավերումա ամեն բան իր ճանապարհին:" - The Mummy's Hand, 1940

Հլը որ գումարային հավատացյանլները աթեիստներից շատ մարդ են սպանել: Հաճախ` հանուն հավատի:

----------

Quyr Qery (08.04.2011), Skeptic (07.04.2011), VisTolog (07.04.2011), Արէա (08.04.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> Անհավատ մարդը,մեր առանց այն էլ դաժան իրականությունը,էլ ավելի դաժան կդարձնի:Չհավատալով ինչ-որ բանի նա հետզհետ կվերածվի ավերիչ մեքենայի`ավերելով ամեն բան իր ճանապարհին:Պատասխանս բավարարեց?)


Իհարկե՝ ոչ: Ես գողություն չեմ անում կամ մարդ չեմ սպանում ոչ թե էն պատճառով, որ վախենում եմ դրա համար պատժվելուց, այլ՝ գիտակցում եմ, որ էդ ինքնին սխալ ա: Իսկ էս 2 պատճառաբանություններից ո՞րն ա ավելի լավը, ըստ քեզ:

----------

eduard30 (07.04.2011), Quyr Qery (08.04.2011)

----------


## frida

Չեմ բացառում,դա էլ կա,չնայած  նրանց հավատը վերածվել է ֆանատիզմիմի դա առաջինը,երկրորդն էլ,երբ հավատն այդքան քաղաքական ենթատեկստ է ունենում,բոլորի համար ոչ հասկանալի,առանց զոհերի նման իրավիճակն անգամ պատկերացնելն է դժվար:Ամեն դեպքում,յուրաքանչյուրս մնում ենք մեր կարծիքի:

----------


## Դավիթ

> որ տիեզերքում օրինակ աստղ է հանգչում, նա չի «հանգչում» կերպարանափոխվում է:




Սիրելով Սուպերնովա? :Smile:

----------


## eduard30

> Սիրելով Սուպերնովա?


[IMG]http:/http://bin.ilsemedia.nl/m/m1fyn2nwka8a.jpg[/IMG]






Եթե մի աստղ մարի, տրաքվի, սուպերնովա  կամ ես շատ գիտեմ ինչ «զիբիլ» եղնի նրա մասնիկները քո կարծիքով կկորեն՞ տիեզերքում, թե մի որիշ տեղ կխառնվեն ինչ որ նորածին աստղի հետ:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Սկսեմ սրանից ես ագնոստիկ եմ:ինչ վերաբերվում է աթեիստներին իմ կարծիքով աթեիզմը անհավատության գագաթնակետն է:նույնիսկ սատանիստները հավատւոմ են ինչ-որ երևույթի,հերքելով,կամ չցանկանալով ընդունել մյուսին:Ամեն դեպքում մարդու սրտում հավատը չպետք է միչչ վերջ մարի,դրա համար էլ ես ինձ ագնոստիկ եմ համարում,բայց հավասարապես հարգում եմ բոլորի հավատը ևմտածելակերպը:



Այսինքն կամուրջները չես վառում մինչև վերջ:  Մարդ ես, մեկ էլ տեսար հա?)

----------

Leo Negri (08.04.2011), Skeptic (08.04.2011), VisTolog (08.04.2011)

----------


## Անահիտ

> Ճշմարտություն՞ չկա, դե հենց սա էլ ասում «Է» «կույր» են ձեր աչքերը, նայում ես, տեսնում, բայց չէս հավատում, չէս «տեսնում»  ասում ես «չկա»: 
> Նայիր հայելուն ինչ, որ տեսնես ենթադրություն՞ է թե ճշմարտություն՞
> 
> Ֆիզիկայի օրենք, դա մարդու մտածածով է այդպես: Սիրղ զույգերին ոչ մի «ուժ» չի կարող իրարից բաժանել, տիեզերքում բոլոր նյութերը իրար հետ կապված են «սերով» և ոչ մի «ուժ» չի կարող իրարից բաժանել, եթե մենք տեսնում ենք, որ տիեզերքում օրինակ աստղ է հանգչում, նա չի «հանգչում» կերպարանափոխվում է:
> 
> «Կույր» աչքերով գիտնակաները:
> 
> Ինչ, որ իմ մեջ է ես ճանաչում եմ և բացահայտում, օգտագործում ճիշտ «ուղղությամբ»: Էգոն լավ բան չի:


սեր, սեր, սեր, քանի՞ տարեկան ես Էդուարդ: )
էգոն "ես"-ն է, սուպեր էգոն՝ քո խիղճը և ամոթը

այդ ինչո՞ւ քեզ կարելի է աբստրակցիաներ հորինել ու հավատալ, իսկ գիտնականներին չի կարելի հաշվել ու փորձել եղածը պարզել 
ի՞նչ սկզբունքով ես կույր ասում մարդուն, որը վերցնում է քանոնը և կշեռքը և հաշվարկներ է կատարում

----------

Skeptic (08.04.2011), VisTolog (08.04.2011), Աբելյան (08.04.2011)

----------


## frida

Կամուրջներն մինչև վերջ այրել ամեն դեպքում չի կարելի` առաջինը միշտ մենք ենք կառուցում մեր կյանքի,հավատի... կամուրջները,երկրորդն էլ գուցե նրանք դեռ մի օր պետք գան: Վերջինը կոպիտ էր ասված,բայց փաստ է :Smile:

----------


## Skeptic

> Կամուրջներն մինչև վերջ այրել ամեն դեպքում չի կարելի` առաջինը միշտ մենք ենք կառուցում մեր կյանքի,հավատի... կամուրջները,երկրորդն էլ գուցե նրանք դեռ մի օր պետք գան: Վերջինը կոպիտ էր ասված, բայց փաստ է


Նայած` ում համար:

----------


## frida

Այս կյանքում ամեն ինչն էլ հարաբերական է:Միգուցե դա փաստ է ինձ համր,մյուսի համար,բայց ոչ ձեզ համար ,և հակռակը........

----------

Freeman (08.04.2011), Skeptic (08.04.2011)

----------


## Skeptic

> Այս կյանքում ամեն ինչն էլ հարաբերական է:Միգուցե դա փաստ է ինձ համր,մյուսի համար,բայց ոչ ձեզ համար ,և հակռակը........


Իհարկե  :Smile: 

Երբևէ կամուրջների անհրաժեշտությունը զգալու մասին խոսելիս կարելի ա քննարկել Պասկալի հայտնի գրազը /*1*, *2*/, բայց քանի որ, ինչպես կգրեին սովետական ահարկու և ազդեցիկ ձայնով հանրագիտարանները, դա չի դիմանում գիտական աշխարհայացքի` դիալեկտիկական մատերիալիզմի քննադատությանը ( :LOL: ), հետագա քննարկումն անիմաստ եմ համարում:  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (08.04.2011), Quyr Qery (08.04.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> սեր, սեր, սեր, քանի՞ տարեկան ես Էդուարդ: )
> էգոն "ես"-ն է, սուպեր էգոն՝ քո խիղճը և ամոթը
> 
> այդ ինչո՞ւ քեզ կարելի է աբստրակցիաներ հորինել ու հավատալ, իսկ գիտնականներին չի կարելի հաշվել ու փորձել եղածը պարզել 
> ի՞նչ սկզբունքով ես կույր ասում մարդուն, որը վերցնում է քանոնը և կշեռքը և հաշվարկներ է կատարում


 Բարեկամ կարծում եմ կաևորը ծեր  չեմ :Wink: 
Եթե իմ գրառումը ինչ, որ «ձևի» է թվում, կարծում եմ երևի դա նրանից է, որ մենք անհամեմատելի տարբեր «աշխարներում» ենք ապրում: 
Էգոն իմ կարծիքով եսասերն է եթե չեմ սխալվում, կներես, որ սուպեր էգոն չեմ գիտեցել այն ժամանակ երբ ես հայաստանում էի դեռ «սուպեր էգոն» չի եղել :Smile:  
Հորինում են հեկիաթը, կրոնը, աղանդը, կարելի ասել աթեիզմը, իհարկե նաև գիտության մեջ շատ բաներ, ...
Ժամանակին ես էլ էի «կույր», վեցրել էի «քանոնը ու կշեռքը» և հաշվարկներ կատարում ինչ, որ «միտք» պարզելու համար, մոտ 10 տարի անարդյունք մտածեցի, գիշեր և ցերեկ: Բայց երբ, որ կարդացի «մեծ» Գիրքը տրվեց հնարավորություն ամեն ինչ հասկանալու, որ իմ գյուտը հայտնագործելու և հասկանալու համար ընդամենը պետք էր իմանալ երեք բառ: Ինձ համար զարմանալի էր բայց փաստ, որ առօրյա կյանքմ գրեթե ամեն օր օգտագործել եմ այն ինչի մասին 10 տարի մտածել եմ, որ հայտնագործեմ բայց չեմ գիտեսել «կույր» եմ եղել, այս սկզբունքով եմ ասում, ճշմարիտ են իմ խոսքերը ոչ մի բան չեմ հորինում:

----------


## Freeman

> Բարեկամ կարծում եմ կաևորը ծեր  չեմ
> Եթե իմ գրառումը ինչ, որ «ձևի» է թվում, կարծում եմ երևի դա նրանից է, որ մենք անհամեմատելի տարբեր «աշխարներում» ենք ապրում: 
> Էգոն իմ կարծիքով եսասերն է եթե չեմ սխալվում, կներես, որ սուպեր էգոն չեմ գիտեցել այն ժամանակ երբ ես հայաստանում էի դեռ «սուպեր էգոն» չի եղել


Չէ էդ,աշխատեմ արագ պատասխել՝ էգոն քո եսն է(խիղճը,բանականությունը),կառավարում է քո իդի(նրա) կողմից առաջացրած ցանկություններին/բնազդներին:Սուպերէգոն քո Գերեսն է՝կառավարում է քո սոցիալական վարքը:Եսասերն էգոիստն է:

----------

eduard30 (09.04.2011), Skeptic (09.04.2011)

----------


## Նետ

> Երբ ծնող դառնաս, հուսանք քո աստծո նման չես լինի:


Ինչնե՞րդ ա պակաս։Ինչիչ եք զուրկ մնացել։ի՞նչ չունեք որ ուրիշները ունեն։ինչի՞ եք *նեղացած* կյանքից ու Աստծուց։

----------

eduard30 (10.04.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Ինչնե՞րդ ա պակաս։Ինչիչ եք զուրկ մնացել։ի՞նչ չունեք որ ուրիշները ունեն։ինչի՞ եք *նեղացած* կյանքից ու Աստծուց։


Ինչներսա պակա՞ս… ցույց տուր մեկին, ով ինչ-որ բանի պակաս չի զգում (մենակ չասես հավատքը ինձ ամեն ինչ տալիս է)

Ինչից ենք զուրկ մնացե՞լ… շա՜տ բաներից

Ինչի ենք նեղացած կյանքի՞ց… սխալա թվում, կյանքից նեղացած *չեմ* իսկ Աստծուց նեղանալու լի՜քը պատճառ ունեմ:

----------

Quyr Qery (10.04.2011), Արէա (10.04.2011)

----------


## Նետ

> Ինչներսա պակա՞ս… ցույց տուր մեկին, ով ինչ-որ բանի պակաս չի զգում (մենակ չասես հավատքը ինձ ամեն ինչ տալիս է)


Ու դա է նաև կյանքի գեղեցկությունը։Հավատա որ եթե մարդ որևե բանի կարիք չունենա՝ կվերածվի անասունի։




> Ինչից ենք զուրկ մնացե՞լ… շա՜տ բաներից


Շատերից էլ զուրկ չես մնացել։Գուցե դու չես գնահատում այն՝ ինչը ունես։



> Ինչի ենք նեղացած կյանքի՞ց… սխալա թվում, կյանքից նեղացած *չեմ* իսկ Աստծուց նեղանալու լի՜քը պատճառ ունեմ:


ՆԱ քեզ ի՞նչ էր պարտք։

----------

eduard30 (10.04.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Ու դա է նաև կյանքի գեղեցկությունը։Հավատա որ եթե մարդ որևե բանի կարիք չունենա՝ կվերածվի անասունի։
> 
> Շատերից էլ զուրկ չես մնացել։Գուցե դու չես գնահատում այն՝ ինչը ունես։
> ՆԱ քեզ ի՞նչ էր պարտք։


Պատկերացրու հասկանում եմ, որ ամեն ինչ ունենալու դեպքում կյանքը անհետաքրքիր կլիներ: Ես ընդամենը հարցիդ էի պատասխանում:

ՆԱ՞… Ես «ՆԱ»-ից ոչինչ այլևս չեմ ուզում, մենակ շնորհակալություն իրեն, որ օգնեց հասկանալու, որ կյանքում առանց իրա էլ ամեն ինչ շատ լավա:

----------

Quyr Qery (04.05.2011), Արէա (10.04.2011)

----------


## eduard30

> Ինչներսա պակա՞ս… ցույց տուր մեկին, ով ինչ-որ բանի պակաս չի զգում (մենակ չասես հավատքը ինձ ամեն ինչ տալիս է)
> 
> Ինչից ենք զուրկ մնացե՞լ… շա՜տ բաներից
> 
> Ինչի ենք նեղացած կյանքի՞ց… սխալա թվում, կյանքից նեղացած *չեմ* իսկ Աստծուց նեղանալու լի՜քը պատճառ ունեմ:


Ստեղծիր, «ձեռքտ» ով է բռնել
 «Բան՞» ես տվել որ հիմա էլ պահանջում ես, սխալները կարող ես ուղղել, ոչ ոք քեզ չի «հրում» դեպի սխալը եթե ինքդ չգնաս:

----------


## VisTolog

> Ստեղծիր, «ձեռքտ» ով է բռնել
>  «Բան՞» ես տվել որ հիմա էլ պահանջում ես, սխալները կարող ես ուղղել, ոչ ոք քեզ չի «հրում» դեպի սխալը եթե ինքդ չգնաս:


Ինչքան կարողանում եմ *իմ ուժերով* ստեղծում եմ, ոչ թե հույսս դնում եմ նրա վրա:
Իսկ ի՞նչ պետքա տամ: (Իմ ծիծաղը գալիսա, երբ ես ինձ աղոթելուց եմ պատկերացնում :LOL: ) Չգիտեի, որ աստված ինչ-որ բանի կարիք ունի մեզանից, չէ՞ որ ինքը ամենակարողա, ամենալավնա, սերնա, տո էլ չգիտեմ ինչնա: Չեմ պատրաստվում իրա ստրուկը դառնալ, որ հենց կյանքումս մի լավ բան լինի, ասեմ «Օ՛ տեր իմ, դու ինձ իմ ստրկության համար վարձատրեցիր, շնորհակա՛լ եմ քեզ որ նվաստիս էսինչ բանը տվեցիր:» :Love:

----------

Արէա (10.04.2011)

----------


## eduard30

Օրինակ հոլանդացիների մոտ 85% անհավատք են անկրոն, այսպես ասած աթեիստ, բայց նշածիս մեծամասնությունը 10-ը պատվիրաներից  մոտ 7-ը «պահում» են: Իսկ նշածս  85%-ից մոտ75%-ը չի «շնանամ»:
Կարծում եմ այս թեմայի աթեիստներին չի կարելի  աթերստ անվանել, կարելի է ուրիշ անուն անվանել :Think:

----------


## Անահիտ

աստվածավախություն պրոպագանդելու փոխարեն փորձե՛ք պրոպագանդել կարեկցանքի կուլտուրա ու արդարություն հարաբերություններում
ճիշտ է, այդպես ավելի դժվար է դաստիարակելը, քան վախացնել գերբնական պատմություններով, բայց ավելի ազնիվ է

----------

eduard30 (13.04.2011)

----------


## Shah

ճիշտ ա, հեչ չեմ ուզում խառնվեմ ստեղ նորից, բայց...
1. ոչ մեկ չի կարա պարտադրի հավատալ կամ չհավատալ, իզուր ինչի եք ձեզ ճղում որ չեք ուզում հավատաք, չեք ուզում` մի հավատացեք(դուբլ: 1000)
2. վախենալու_բաներ Քրիստոնեության մեջ գտնտում են նրանք ովքեր վախենալու_տեղեր ունեն
3. եթե որոշ մարդիկ մտածում են որ Քրիստոնյաները ան_կուլտուրական ու հարաբերությունների մեջ ան_արդարությունով են ապրում ապա տենց մարդիկ ոչ միայն խաբար չեն Քրիստոնեությունից, այլև վառ անգրագետի տպավորություն են թողում:

----------

eduard30 (13.04.2011), Նետ (13.04.2011)

----------


## Tig

Moonwalker ջան, էս պահին բանուգործ չունեի  :Jpit: 




> Ինչնե՞րդ ա պակաս։Ինչիչ եք զուրկ մնացել։ի՞նչ չունեք որ ուրիշները ունեն։ինչի՞ եք *նեղացած* կյանքից ու Աստծուց։


Նեղացա՞ծ: Ես չեմ կարծում թե աթեիստները Աստծուց նեղացած են: Նրանք ուղակի չեն ընդունում Աստծու էն *ձևը, տեսակը*, որը ներկայացնում է կրոնը, մեր դեպքում քրիստոնեությունը: Եվ դա չի նշանակում, որ նրանք նեղացած են կյանքից, կամ Աստծու պատճառով իրենց զուրկ են համարում այս կամ այն բանից... Խնդիրը շատ ավելի պարզ ա: Մարդիկ ուղակի դեմ են կուրորեն որևէ գաղափարախոսության հետրից գնալուն, դոգմաներով առաջնորդվելուն: Ճիշտ ա երբեմն դա էլ իր ծայրահեղությանն է հասնում ու աթեիզմն էլ իր դոգմաներն ա սահմանում, բայց դե... Խնդիրը ծայրահեղությունների մեջ չընկնելն է: Օրինակ ես աթեիստ չեմ, բայց որևէ կրոնի հետևորդ էլ չեմ:  :Wink:

----------

Shah (13.04.2011), VisTolog (13.04.2011), յոգի (13.04.2011)

----------


## Shah

*Նետ*, *Tig*, 
Ես Tig-ի հետ համաձայն եմ, մարդիկ չեն նեղացել ուղղակի չեն հավատում: Tig, դաժե համաձայն եմ ձևակերպմանդ հետ` աթեիստ չեմ, բայց հավատի ոչ մի քարոզող ու հետևորդ էլ չեմ...
ես ինձ մի քիչ դժվար էլ եմ քրիստոնյա համարում, քանի որ Սուրբ գիրքը չեմ կարդացել, բայց Աստծոն հավատում եմ:
*Անահիտ*,
էս շոգին ի՞նչ տիգրան մեծ, չհասկացա...

----------

Tig (13.04.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Ինչնե՞րդ ա պակաս։Ինչիչ եք զուրկ մնացել։ի՞նչ չունեք որ ուրիշները ունեն։ինչի՞ եք *նեղացած* կյանքից ու Աստծուց։


Ես գրառումը կարդալուց հետո անկեղծ եմ ասում,, ինձ թվաց ,,որ դուք աշխարհի ամենաերջանիկ մարդն եք....
 Ոչ մեկ կյանքից նեղացած չէ եստեղ.... իսկ աստծուն նախ պիտի հավատալ ,,որ մի հատ էլ նեղանաս.... Ի դեպ լիքը բանի պակաս ունեմ.... :Wink:

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական. Թեման մոդերավորման նպատակով ժամանակավորապես փակվում է: Չի բացառվում, որ վերաբացվի աթեիստ մոդերատորի ընտրությունից հետո: Հուսով եմ թեմայում ժամանակ սպանող որոշ ակումբցիներ չձանձրանալու ուրիշ ելք կգտնեն, օրինակ՝ ասել-խոսելու իրենց էներգիան կսպառեն Զրուցարանում:*

----------

Chuk (13.04.2011), davidus (13.04.2011), Jarre (13.04.2011), Moonwalker (13.04.2011), Skeptic (13.04.2011), Tig (13.04.2011), Yellow Raven (13.04.2011), յոգի (13.04.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

*Մոդերատորական. Թեման մաքրվելուց հետո վերաբացվում է: 
Զննությունից պարզվեց, որ աթեիզմի հետ առնչվող գրառումները թեմայում փոքրամասնություն էին: Ջնջվել է թվով 290 (!!) գրառում՝ հիմնականում օֆֆթոփային, խրախճական, ծաղրավիրավորական, անձնական թշնամանք հարուցող: Խմբագրված/մասամբ ջնջված գրառումների հաշիվը կորցրել եմ: Պահպանվել են ավելի շուտ կրեացիոնիզմ/դարվինիզմին ու աստվածաշնչյան մեկնություններին վերաբերվող այն գրառումները, որոնք որոշակի ընդհանրություն ունեն քննարկման նյութի՝ աթեիզմի հետ:
Զգուշացնում եմ, որ այսուհետ Ակումբի կանոնադրությանը հակասող ցանկացած գործողությունն այս թեմայում պատժվելու է առավելագույն խստությամբ: Թեման այլևս չի փակվելու, որովհետև սույն բաժնի համար ունի առանցքային նշանակություն, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ բաժնից չեն կարող արգելափակվել հակականոնադրական քայլերի դիմողերը:

Մի՛ վիրավորենք դիմացինի կրոնական արժանապատվությունը, մի՛ զբաղվեք կրոնական/հակակրոնական քարոզով, զրույցը մի՛ տեղափոխեք անձնական հարթությունը և համոզված եղեք, որ նույն վերաբերմունքը կտեսնեք նաև ձեր հանդեպ:

Բարի քննարկումներ:*

----------

Ambrosine (24.05.2011), Apsara (26.05.2011), Jarre (24.05.2011), Monk (24.05.2011), Shah (24.05.2011), Աթեիստ (24.05.2011), ՆանՍ (26.05.2011), Նետ (24.05.2011)

----------


## Erkrazi

> Մի քանի հաղորդագրություններ կարդալուց հետո ինձ շատ հետաքրքրեց ձեր կարծիքը… Ինչ է իրենից ներկայացնում աթեիզմը բացասական քայքայող մի ինչ որ բան թե հավատ բայց ոչ թե հեքիաթների այլ գիտությանը և փաստերին… 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է ինձ ես աթեիստ եմ


Աթեիզմը,  թեիզմի  հետ  մեկտեղ  արտացոլում  է  մարդկային  հոգեբանության  փուլային  վիճակները,  պետմական   զարգացման  պրոցեսում:Վարջինս   ցիկլային  բնույթ  ունի,  սկսվում  է  Լոգոսի  պաշտանունքով  և  վերջանում  մրքերի  նյթականացմամբ:Ծառի  գաղափարախոսությունը(թեիզմ),  պահպանում  է  կապը  սկզբնաաղբյուրի' Աուծո  հետ;  պտղի գարափարախոսությունը(աթեիզմ)  կյանքին  նայում  է  պտղի  տեսանկյունից:Գաղափարը,  հավերժ է  իսկ  մարմնավորումը  կոնկրետ;  այդպես  է  զարգացման  ալգոռիթմը  անդրադառնում  մեր  գիտակցութան  վրա, և  այն  ունի  պարբերական  բնույթ:

----------

Apsara (26.05.2011), Tig (26.05.2011), Անահիտ (16.06.2011)

----------


## Apsara

> Աթեիզմը,  թեիզմի  հետ  մեկտեղ  արտացոլում  է  մարդկային  հոգեբանության  փուլային  վիճակները,  պետմական   զարգացման  պրոցեսում:Վարջինս   ցիկլային  բնույթ  ունի,  սկսվում  է  Լոգոսի  պաշտանունքով  և  վերջանում  մրքերի  նյթականացմամբ:Ծառի  գաղափարախոսությունը(թեիզմ),  պահպանում  է  կապը  սկզբնաաղբյուրի' Աուծո  հետ;  պտղի գարափարախոսությունը(աթեիզմ)  կյանքին  նայում  է  պտղի  տեսանկյունից:Գաղափարը,  հավերժ է  իսկ  մարմնավորումը  կոնկրետ;  այդպես  է  զարգացման  ալգոռիթմը  անդրադառնում  մեր  գիտակցութան  վրա, և  այն  ունի  պարբերական  բնույթ:


հետաքրքիր տեսակետ է, ինքս աթեիստ չեմ, բայց ունեմ շատ աթեիստ ընկերներ և ծանոթներ, նրանց հետ շփումից հասկացել եմ, որ նրանք ոչ թե անհավատ մատերիալիստներ են, այլ չեն հավատում Աստծո գոյությանը, քանի որ այն հաստատող ոչ մի կոնկրետ փաստեր չկան, սակայն պիտի նշեմ, որ նրանք շատ-շատ հավատացյալներից ավելի սիրով են, ներողամիտ, ոչ ագրեսիվ, բարի ...

----------

erexa (26.05.2011), Jarre (26.05.2011), Tig (26.05.2011), Լուսաբեր (26.05.2011), յոգի (05.06.2011)

----------


## impression

> էգոն "ես"-ն է, սուպեր էգոն՝ քո խիղճը և ամոթը


սուպեր էգոյին մի նվաստացրու` իրեն տալով խղճի ու ամոթի դերը
ինքը շատ ավելի հզոր ու աբսոլյուտ բան ա
էնքան հզոր ա, որ պատկերացնելը դժվար ա շատ

----------

Apsara (27.05.2011), Quyr Qery (12.05.2012), ՆանՍ (26.05.2011)

----------


## Erkrazi

> հետաքրքիր տեսակետ է, ինքս աթեիստ չեմ, բայց ունեմ շատ աթեիստ ընկերներ և ծանոթներ, նրանց հետ շփումից հասկացել եմ, որ նրանք ոչ թե անհավատ մատերիալիստներ են, այլ չեն հավատում Աստծո գոյությանը, քանի որ այն հաստատող ոչ մի կոնկրետ փաստեր չկան, սակայն պիտի նշեմ, որ նրանք շատ-շատ հավատացյալներից ավելի սիրով են, ներողամիտ, ոչ ագրեսիվ, բարի ...


Ինձ  թվում է,  որ  իզմ-երը  կրում  են  կոմպլեմենտար  բնույթ, և  փոխադարձաբար  լրացնում  են  անձի  ալբողջը; չկա  100%  անհավատ  և  100%-ով  հավատացող:Իուկ  եթե  անհատը  որոշակի  անձնական  պրոբլեմների  դրդմամբ  խախտում  է  այդ   նորմալ  հավասարակշռությունը,  ստացվում  է  մոլերենդ  հավատացյալ,  կամ  հմառ  ու  կամակոր  աթեիստ,  որը  նույնպես  պաթոլոգիա  է:

----------

Tig (26.05.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> հետաքրքիր տեսակետ է, ինքս աթեիստ չեմ, բայց ունեմ շատ աթեիստ ընկերներ և ծանոթներ, նրանց հետ շփումից հասկացել եմ, որ նրանք ոչ թե անհավատ մատերիալիստներ են, այլ չեն հավատում Աստծո գոյությանը, քանի որ այն հաստատող ոչ մի *կոնկրետ փաստեր* չկան, սակայն պիտի նշեմ, որ նրանք շատ-շատ հավատացյալներից ավելի սիրով են, ներողամիտ, ոչ ագրեսիվ, բարի ...


Apsara  ջան, կոնկրետ փաստեր շատ-շատ կան, բայց քո ընկերները և ծանոթները չեն ուզում տեսնել, դա իրենց ձեռ չի տալիս: Եթե մի բան չեք տեսնում(որոշ պատճառների համար), դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ չկա: Իսկ հավատացյալներին խաչագողերի հետ մի խառնիր:
Սրտով մաքուրները Աստծուն կտեսնեն:

----------

Ameli (04.06.2011)

----------


## Erkrazi

> Սրտով մաքուրները Աստծուն կտեսնեն:[/COLOR]


Եթե  մաքուր  ծնվել  է;  համաձայն  եմ,  իսկ  եթե  դուք  պիտի  այդպիսին  դարձնեք  ձեր  քարոզներով,  այստեղ  արդեն  կեղծիք  կա:Մարդու  բնույթը  չի  փոխվում:

----------

Անահիտ (16.06.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Եթե  մաքուր  ծնվել  է;  համաձայն  եմ,  իսկ  եթե  դուք  պիտի  այդպիսին  դարձնեք  ձեր  քարոզներով,  այստեղ  արդեն  կեղծիք  կա:Մարդու  բնույթը  չի  փոխվում:


Երկրացի ջան եթե մի բան չգիտես լավ է չասես, մարդը ինքն իրեն չի կարող փոխել, բայց Աստված ամեն բան կարող է, Նա է մարդուն փոխողը: Օրինակներ շատ-շատ կան:




> ; չկա  100%  անհավատ  և  100%-ով  հավատացող:


անհավատ ընդհանրապես չկա,  ինչ որ բանի հավատում է: Աստված հավատի գործոնը բոլորին  հավասարաշափ է տվել, ուղղակի մարդիք են տարբեր տեղ օգտագործում:

----------


## հովարս

> Դե ես այնտեղ չեմ եղել, ինչ որ մեկի ուսումնասիրությամբ իհարկե, ասենք գիտության:  Կասկածում ես , որ աստերոիդ է ընկել երկրի վրա մոտ 65 միլլիոն տարի առաջ?
> 
> http://www.spaceref.com/news/viewpr.html?pid=14285


Հարգելի hetanos, սա էլ համբերությամբ լսիր, խորհելու համար

http://youtu.be/26wbP8MbOos  ինձ թվում է թե սա քեզ կհետաքրքրի: :Wink:

----------


## հովարս

> Հարգելի hetanos, սա էլ համբերությամբ լսիր, խորհելու համար
> 
> http://youtu.be/26wbP8MbOos  ինձ թվում է թե սա քեզ կհետաքրքրի:


Սա նույն պես այդ թեմայից է:

http://youtu.be/WSkqEcks8Gw

կներեք որ ռուսերեն տարբերակ է:

----------

Ameli (04.06.2011)

----------


## Erkrazi

> Երկրացի ջան եթե մի բան չգիտես լավ է չասես, մարդը ինքն իրեն չի կարող փոխել, բայց Աստված ամեն բան կարող է, Նա է մարդուն փոխողը: Օրինակներ շատ-շատ կան:


 Եթե  գաղտնիք  չէ,  ինչ  է  իրենից  ներկայացնում  Ձեր  իմացած  Աստվածը(մորուքով  պապիկ,  թե  կրակ;  կամ  էլի  ինչ  որ  բան) ,  եթե  ես  չգիտեմ;  ինչպես  Դուք  եք  արտահայտվում,   նշանակում  է  Դուք  ինչ  որ  բան  գիտեք:Հերիք  է   հավատաք  հրաշքներին,  լուրջ  մարդիկ  այդպես  չեն  վավում:

----------

Skeptic (04.06.2011), VisTolog (04.06.2011), Անահիտ (16.06.2011)

----------


## Ameli

> Եթե  գաղտնիք  չէ,  ինչ  է  իրենից  ներկայացնում  Ձեր  իմացած  Աստվածը(մորուքով  պապիկ,  թե  կրակ;  կամ  էլի  ինչ  որ  բան) ,  եթե  ես  չգիտեմ;  ինչպես  Դուք  եք  արտահայտվում,   նշանակում  է  Դուք  ինչ  որ  բան  գիտեք:Հերիք  է   հավատաք  հրաշքներին,  լուրջ  մարդիկ  այդպես  չեն  վավում:


Գուցե նայեիր  հովարսի դրաց հղումը ....  ասածներդ հեգնական տոնով եմ ընկալում, ու այնուամենայնիվ կասեմ. մարդը Աստծու կերպարանքով է ստեղծվել, այստեղից հետրևություն, որ Աստված մարդու նմանությամբ է /մնացածը թողնում եմ քո դատողության/:

----------

հովարս (04.06.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Եթե  գաղտնիք  չէ,  ինչ  է  իրենից  ներկայացնում  Ձեր  իմացած  Աստվածը(մորուքով  պապիկ,  թե  կրակ;  կամ  էլի  ինչ  որ  բան) ,  եթե  ես  չգիտեմ;  ինչպես  Դուք  եք  արտահայտվում,   նշանակում  է  Դուք  ինչ  որ  բան  գիտեք:Հերիք  է   հավատաք  հրաշքներին,  լուրջ  մարդիկ  այդպես  չեն  վավում:


Երկրաց ջան, Աստված հոգի է և Իրեն պաշտում են հոգով և ճշմարտությամբ (կատակներդ տեղին չի),  իսկ հրաշքները լրիվ լուրջ բան է և լուրջ մարդիկ են հավատում և տեսնում այդ հրաշքները: Դու մինջև քո հարաբերությունները չշտկես Աստծու հետ՝ չես տեսնի ո՛չ Աստծուն և ո՛չ էլ նրա գործերը:

----------

Ameli (05.06.2011), Shah (04.06.2011)

----------


## Erkrazi

> Երկրաց ջան, Աստված հոգի է և Իրեն պաշտում են հոգով և ճշմարտությամբ (կատակներդ տեղին չի)


,հովարս  ջան,  այդ  դեպքում  բացատրեք  խնդրեմ, թե  ինչ  է  իրենից  ներկայացնում  ոգին  և  չկարծեք  թե  ես  թշնամություն  ունեմ  եկեղեցու  և  նրա  սպսավորների  հանդեպ:ՄԻջև  այժմ   պնդում  էին,  որ  Աստված  ճշմարտություն  է,  իսկ  ինձ  համար  ճշմարտությունը  Աստծուց  թանկ  է: 


> իսկ հրաշքները լրիվ լուրջ բան է և լուրջ մարդիկ են հավատում և տեսնում այդ հրաշքները: Դու մինջև քո հարաբերությունները չշտկես Աստծու հետ՝ չես տեսնի ո՛չ Աստծուն և ո՛չ էլ նրա գործերը:


Ձեր  իմացած  Աստծուն  ես  ցանկություն  էլ  չունեմ  տեսնելու և  մի  կարծեք, թե  ես  հերքում  եմ  այն  ինչ  այսօր  պակերացնում  են  Աստված  անվան  ու  հասկացության  տակ,  ես ոչ-թե  հերքում  եմ  այլ  բացատրում:

----------

Անահիտ (16.06.2011)

----------


## Jarre

*Մոդերատորական: Վերջին երկու գրառումները ջնջված են թեմայի բովանդակությունից շեղվելու պատճառով:*

----------

Ameli (05.06.2011), Moonwalker (05.06.2011), հովարս (05.06.2011)

----------


## յոգի

> հետաքրքիր տեսակետ է, ինքս աթեիստ չեմ, բայց ունեմ շատ աթեիստ ընկերներ և ծանոթներ, նրանց հետ շփումից հասկացել եմ, որ նրանք ոչ թե անհավատ մատերիալիստներ են, այլ չեն հավատում Աստծո գոյությանը, քանի որ այն հաստատող ոչ մի կոնկրետ փաստեր չկան, սակայն պիտի նշեմ, որ նրանք շատ-շատ հավատացյալներից ավելի սիրով են, ներողամիտ, ոչ ագրեսիվ, բարի ...


Ապսարա ջան նշանակում է, որ քո ընկերնրեը աթեիստներ չեն այլ նորմալ մարդիկ են...
Թեիստ-աթեիստ նույն բաներն են, երկուսն էլ Աստծուն չեն հավատում, որովհետև մեկը մյուսին խանգառում են: Հավատում են միյայն սովորական մարդիկ, որոնց մոտ մնացել է ներքին զգացմունքները...

----------

Freeman (05.06.2011), Tig (05.06.2011), VisTolog (05.06.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Հետաքրքիր է, ոնց՞ էս շփվում և ին՞չ ձևի է Նա


Հարգելի աթեիստներ և հակաքրիստոնյաներ, բանը նրանումն է, որ դուք Աստծո գոյությունը հերքելու ո՛չ մի ապացույց չունեք, իսկ երբ քրիստոնյաները ապացույցներ են բերում Աստծու գոյության մասին՝ փակում եք ձեր ականջները որ չլսեք, ինչպես գրված է.«Աչքեր ունեն որոնցով չեն տեսնում և ականջներ՝ որոնցով չեն լսում»

----------

Ameli (05.06.2011), eduard30 (09.06.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> հարց…Իսկ չես փորձե՞լ "անբարոյական" լինել, կարողա դուրդ գա ու հասկանաս, որ կրոնը քեզ խանգարում էր *քո հաճույքը* կյանքից ստանաիր, չնայած կարծում եմ քո դեպքը չէ, բայց ընդհանուր վերցրած հիմնականում մարդիկ կրոնի պատճառով շատ բաներից զրկվում են ու ամբողջ կյանքում հավատում ու մի տեսակ պատասխանատվություն են զգում ինչ որ անհայտ էակի նկատմամբ…


*Շնություն, պոռնկություն, այլասեռություն, սպանություն, գողություն, խաբեություն...*
Սրա՞նք են կյանքի հաճույքները: Աստված մեղքն է արգիլել և ոչ թե հաճույքները: Քրիստոնյան(բառի բուն իմաստով) իրեն չի զրկում հաճույքից, այլ հրաժարվում է մեղքից: Սակայն կրոն կա որ վերը նշվածները թույլ է տալիս:

Քեզ համար գուցէ անհայտ Էակ է, բայց նրնց համար բավականին հատնի Էություն է:

----------

Ameli (05.06.2011), Freeman (05.06.2011)

----------


## Ameli

Կարծում եմ թեման սպառված է, որովհետև այստեղ պետք է խոսեն աթեիզմի մասին, թե ինչ այն իրենից ներկայացնում, ինչ է սովորեցնում /եթե իհարկե սովորեցնելու որևէ բան ունի/, իսկ այդ ամենը շատ ավելի վերևներում ասվել գնացել է, էլ ոչինչ չկա սրա մասին խոսելու, հո չենք դնելու աթեիստներին հակառակը համոզենք, թեման թողնենք աթեիստներին: Ինքս էլ էստեղ անելիք չունեմ, ներողություն ավել-պակասի համար:

----------

յոգի (06.06.2011)

----------


## յոգի

> Հարգելի աթեիստներ և հակաքրիստոնյաներ, բանը նրանումն է, որ դուք Աստծո գոյությունը հերքելու ո՛չ մի ապացույց չունեք, իսկ երբ քրիստոնյաները ապացույցներ են բերում Աստծու գոյության մասին՝ փակում եք ձեր ականջները որ չլսեք, ինչպես գրված է.«Աչքեր ունեն որոնցով չեն տեսնում և ականջներ՝ որոնցով չեն լսում»


 Չեմ Հասկանում իմ հարցի պատասխանն է՞ սա...
հէչ կապ չունի իմ հարցի հետ, որովհետև ոչ աթեիստ եմ, ոչ էլ հակաքրիստոնյա, իսկ քո նման՛ շատերն են եկել ու փորձել ինչ որ բաներ ապացուցել, բայց անարդյունք...
Աստծո գոյությունը ապացուցելու չէ, այլ գիտակցելու և զգալու է, որը բոլորն են զգալու և գիտակցելու վաղ թե ուշ, տարբեր անվանումների տակ...
Եթե բան ունես աթեիստների և հակաքրիստոնյաների դեմ ապա նրանց դիմի հարգելի աստվածիմաց, երևի լավ կարդալ չգիտես, նորից կարդա... ««Թեիստ-աթեիստ նույն բաներն են, երկուսն էլ Աստծուն չեն հավատում»»

----------

Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (15.06.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Որոշ չափով առնչություն ունի, քանի որ իմ կոմից վերը նշվածները միշտ այդ հարցն են տալիս:  Օգտվելով քո հարցից պատասխանեցի իրենց: Եթե դու ո՛չ աթեիստ ես ոչ էլ հակաքրիստոնյա՝ բորբոքվելու պատճառ չունես:

----------


## VisTolog

> Հարգելի աթեիստներ և հակաքրիստոնյաներ, բանը նրանումն է, որ դուք Աստծո գոյությունը հերքելու ո՛չ մի ապացույց չունեք,* իսկ երբ քրիստոնյաները ապացույցներ են բերում Աստծու գոյության մասին*՝ փակում եք ձեր ականջները որ չլսեք, ինչպես գրված է.«Աչքեր ունեն որոնցով չեն տեսնում և ականջներ՝ որոնցով չեն լսում»


Գոնե մեկ ապացույց ներկայացրու:

----------


## հովարս

Գնա համապատասխան բաժին շատ ապացույցներ կգտնես, կոնկրետ՝ «Ինչ է արել Աստված քո կյանքում»

----------


## Varzor

> Հարգելի աթեիստներ և հակաքրիստոնյաներ, բանը նրանումն է, որ դուք Աստծո գոյությունը հերքելու ո՛չ մի ապացույց չունեք, իսկ երբ քրիստոնյաները ապացույցներ են բերում Աստծու գոյության մասին՝ փակում եք ձեր ականջները որ չլսեք, ինչպես գրված է.«Աչքեր ունեն որոնցով չեն տեսնում և ականջներ՝ որոնցով չեն լսում»


Ուզում եմ նշել, որ ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյան կարիք չունի ապացույցներ բերելու: Նա չունի խնդիր ապացուցելու աստծո գոյությունը, ունի պատգամ հնչցնելու և լուսաբանելու Քրիստոսի խոսքը, ոչ ավելին: Նրանք, ովքեր կհավատան Խոսքին, կլսեն և ապացույցներ չեն պահանջի:
Պետք է հասկանալ, որ հավատալու համար ԱՊԱՑՈՒՅՑՆԵՐ ՊԵՏՔ ՉԵՆ  :Smile: 
Սակայն որքան բարձրանում է մարգու գիտելիքների և բանականության սահմանը, այնքան ավելի է սկսում վարդ հավատալ` ամբողջ գիտությունը հիմնված է հավատալու վրա: Իսկ այդ հավատալը և գիտարկումները բերում են գերբանականության ընկալմանն ու դրան հավատալուն:
Կարիք չկա ասելու, թե "ես չեմ հավատում աստծուն", որովհետև այդպիսի հայտարարություն անելու համար, իմ անձնական կարծիքով, բոլորիս ունեցած ինֆորմացիան շատ քիչ և անհիմն է:
Կարելի է չհավատալ այս կամ այն կրոնական ուղղության դրույթներին, գրքերին, մեկնաբանություներին և այլն:
Օրինակ, եթե չենք հավատում ֆիզիկական ինչ-որ երևույթ նկարագրող ինչ-որ տեսության, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ պետք է ասենք "չենք հավատում այդ երևույթին" կամ "չենք հավատում ֆիզիկային կամ ֆիզիկոսներին ընդհանրապես":
Այսինքն, Աստծո գոյության մասին խոսող ևմեկնաբանող կրոնական ուղղություններին չհավատալը, դեռ հիմք չի հանդիսանում Աստծուն չհավատալու համար:
Այսինքն, եթե

----------

Freeman (07.06.2011), Moonwalker (06.06.2011), Sambitbaba (07.06.2011), VisTolog (06.06.2011), հովարս (06.06.2011), յոգի (07.06.2011)

----------


## Varzor

Ինքս լինելով հայ և մկրտված լինելով որպես քրիստոնյա, միևնույն է չեմ *ընդունում*, որ Աստվածաշունչը գրվել է Աստծո թելադրանքով:
Բայց չեմ ասում, թե Աստվածաշունչը լիովին սուտ է, կամ Աստված չկա: Չեմ *ընդունում* Աստծո այն խիստ անձնավորված կերպարը, որ նկարագրված է Աստվածաշնչի շատ հատվածներում:
Աթեիստ չեմ, սակայն ինձ քրիստոնյա էլ չեմ համարում: Քրիստոնյան դա միայն մկրտությունը չէ, այլ ապրելակերպ և հոգեվիճակ է, որը համարում եմ, որ չունեմ (պատճառները էական չեն)
Սակայն չեմ կարող չընդունել և չխոնարհվել գերագույն բանականության առջև, որի մտքի արդյունքն ենք նաև մենք:
Միայն շրջակա միջավյրը դիտելն արդեն բավարար է հասկանալու համար, որ ամեն ինչ ՄՏԱԾՎԱԾ Է: Ոչինչ պատահական տեղի չի ունենում, բոլոր կենդանի օրգանիզմերը բավականին բարդ և խելացի կառուցված համակարգեր են: Այնքան բարդ, որ խորապես պատկերացնելու համար, թե վերջնականապես իրենցից ինչ են ներկայացնում, մարդկային ուղեղը դեռ չի հերիքում:
Դե հիմա ասենք, որ այդ բարդագույն համակարգերը իրենք իրենց են ստեղծվել` ֆիզիկական երևույթների ազդեցության տակ: Պետք է հասկանալ մի բան. անտրամաբանությունը տրամաբանություն չի կարող ստեղծել, անկենդանը` կյանք, անսերը` սեր:
Խավարը երբեք լույս չի ծնում, լույսն էլ խավար չի ծնում, սակայն ստվերի համար անհրաժեշտ են և մեկը և մյուսը  :Smile:

----------

VisTolog (07.06.2011), Yellow Raven (07.06.2011), յոգի (07.06.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Միայն շրջակա միջավյրը դիտելն արդեն բավարար է հասկանալու համար, որ ամեն ինչ ՄՏԱԾՎԱԾ Է: Ոչինչ պատահական տեղի չի ունենում, բոլոր կենդանի օրգանիզմերը բավականին բարդ և խելացի կառուցված համակարգեր են: Այնքան բարդ, որ խորապես պատկերացնելու համար, թե վերջնականապես իրենցից ինչ են ներկայացնում, մարդկային ուղեղը դեռ չի հերիքում:
> Դե հիմա ասենք, որ այդ բարդագույն համակարգերը իրենք իրենց են ստեղծվել` ֆիզիկական երևույթների ազդեցության տակ: Պետք է հասկանալ մի բան. անտրամաբանությունը տրամաբանություն չի կարող ստեղծել, անկենդանը` կյանք, անսերը` սեր:
> Խավարը երբեք լույս չի ծնում, լույսն էլ խավար չի ծնում, սակայն ստվերի համար անհրաժեշտ են և մեկը և մյուսը


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ :Smile: 
Գիտեմ, որ մի օր մարդկությունը կապացուցի(հա հենց կապացուցի) էս ամեն ինչի կանխամտածված լինելը... Ափսոս ես չեմ լինի էդ ժամանակ...երևի :Jpit:

----------


## հովարս

> Ինքս լինելով հայ և մկրտված լինելով որպես քրիստոնյա, միևնույն է չեմ *ընդունում*, որ Աստվածաշունչը գրվել է Աստծո թելադրանքով:
> Բայց չեմ ասում, թե Աստվածաշունչը լիովին սուտ է, կամ Աստված չկա: Չեմ *ընդունում* Աստծո այն խիստ անձնավորված կերպարը, որ նկարագրված է Աստվածաշնչի շատ հատվածներում:
> Աթեիստ չեմ, սակայն ինձ քրիստոնյա էլ չեմ համարում:


Եթե մարդը ստեղծած լիներ Աստծուն՝ կհամաձայնվեի շատերիդ հետ, բայց քանի որ Ասված է մեզ ստեղծել, ինքն էլ թելադրում է ''խաղի'' կանոնները: Չեմ ձանձրանա կրկնելուց. «Աստված անբարտավաններին/հպարտներին հակառակ է, բայց խոնարհներին շնորհ է տալիս»:  Եթե մարդը* Աստծուն խոնարհվի* ամեն բան ուրիշ ձև կտեսնի և կհասկանա, այնպես՝ ինչպես Աստված է կամենում:
Մենք չէ որ պիտի որոշենք թե ինչ տեսակ աստծու պաշտենք, Աստված մեկն է և Նա հավիտյան նույնն է:

----------

eduard30 (09.06.2011), յոգի (07.06.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Եթե մարդը ստեղծած լիներ Աստծուն՝ կհամաձայնվեի շատերիդ հետ, բայց քանի որ Ասված է մեզ ստեղծել, ինքն էլ թելադրում է ''խաղի'' կանոնները: Չեմ ձանձրանա կրկնելուց. «Աստված անբարտավաններին/հպարտներին հակառակ է, բայց խոնարհներին շնորհ է տալիս»:  Եթե մարդը* Աստծուն խոնարհվի* ամեն բան ուրիշ ձև կտեսնի և կհասկանա, այնպես՝ ինչպես Աստված է կամենում:
> Մենք չէ որ պիտի որոշենք թե ինչ տեսակ աստծու պաշտենք, Աստված մեկն է և Նա հավիտյան նույնն է:


Հենց խոսքս սրա մասին է: մարդուն ստեղծողը, պարտադիր չէ, որ հենց բացարձակ բանականություն` Աստված լինի:
Ամեն հավատացյալ ոք խոնարհվում է Աստծուն, սակայն իր պատկերացրած Աստծուն: Պատկերացրած ասելով ի նկատի չունեմ տեսքը, թեև դա էլ կա, այլ հատկանծական պակերացումը:
Չեմ կարողանում ըեսավորվել այն գաղափարի մեջ, որ ԱՆԾԱՅՐԱԾԻՐ տիեզերքը ստեղծած բանականությունը, բան ու գործը թողած ինչ որ տխմար արարածների խոնարհվելու էր մնացել, կամ էլ պատժում էր, շնորհ էր տալիս, սովորեցնում էր ինչ ուտել, ինչ չուտել որտեղ քնել և այլն: Մի քիչ տխմարական ա ստացվում տենց մտածելը, չի կարելի Աստծո մեծությունն այդքան փոքրացնել:
Այստեղ մի նրբություն կա, նրանք, որոնց բազմաստավծները աստված են կոչել, մոնոթեիստները կոչել են` աստծո որդիներ, հրեշտակներ, ջիներ և այլն: Այսինքն մոնոթեիստական հայացքներն այդ տեսանկյունից ավելի առաջադեմ են այն իմաստով, որ աստծո գաղափարն ավելի մեծ է ընկալվում: Սակայն հենց նույն պոլիթեիստական ուսմունքների գաղափարով էլ, որպես կանոն Աշխարհի Ստեղծիչը մեկն է, չունի ոչ սկիզբ, ոչ վերջ, չունի անձնավորում, չունի կերպար: Ընդ որում այդպիսին են վաղ շրջանի պոլիթեիստական ուսմունքները:
Հանտականշական է այն փաստը, որ շատ կրոններում Ստեղծիչը անձամբ չի ստեղծում ոչ միայն մարդուն այլև աստվածներին, իսկ աստվածներն իրենց հերթին խիստ անձնավորված կերպարներ են:
Այ հենց այսպիսի դրվագներն են, որոնք հիմք են հանդիսանում Ենոքի գիրքը պարականոն համարելու համար: Ամբողջ աստվածաշնչում մի քանի նախադասություն է աստծո որդիների և հսկաների մասին:

----------


## հովարս

> Հենց խոսքս սրա մասին է: մարդուն ստեղծողը, պարտադիր չէ, որ հենց բացարձակ բանականություն` Աստված լինի:
> Ամեն հավատացյալ ոք խոնարհվում է Աստծուն, սակայն իր պատկերացրած Աստծուն: Պատկերացրած ասելով ի նկատի չունեմ տեսքը, թեև դա էլ կա, այլ հատկանծական պակերացումը:


Հենց սխալն էլ սրանոմն է:




> Չեմ կարողանում ըեսավորվել այն գաղափարի մեջ, որ ԱՆԾԱՅՐԱԾԻՐ տիեզերքը ստեղծած բանականությունը, բան ու գործը թողած ինչ որ տխմար արարածների խոնարհվելու էր մնացել, կամ էլ պատժում էր, շնորհ էր տալիս, սովորեցնում էր ինչ ուտել, ինչ չուտել որտեղ քնել և այլն:* Մի քիչ տխմարական ա ստացվում տենց մտածելը*, չի կարելի Աստծո մեծությունն այդքան փոքրացնել:


փորձիր այսպե՛ս մտածել.
«Երբ տենում եմ երկիքը՝ մատերիդ գործը՝ լուսինը ու աստղերը, որոնք դու հատատեցիր, մարդը ի՞նչ է՝ որ նրան հիշում ես, կամ նրա որդին՝ որ այցելում ես................
Քու ձեռքերիդ գործերի վրա իշխան դրիր նրան(մարդուն)...»:  Սաղմոս 8գլ:3-7հհ  Գուցե սրանով պատկերացնես քո կարևորությունը Աստծու առջև:

----------


## Varzor

> փորձիր այսպե՛ս մտածել.
> «Երբ տենում եմ երկիքը՝ մատերիդ գործը՝ լուսինը ու աստղերը, որոնք դու հատատեցիր, մարդը ի՞նչ է՝ որ նրան հիշում ես, կամ նրա որդին՝ որ այցելում ես................
> Քու ձեռքերիդ գործերի վրա իշխան դրիր նրան(մարդուն)...»:  Սաղմոս 8գլ:3-7հհ  Գուցե սրանով պատկերացնես քո կարևորությունը Աստծու առջև:


Ես չեմ ուզում մտածել այնպես, ինչպես ինձ թելադրում է դա անել ինչ-որ սաղմոս կամ մեկնաբանություն: Նախ պետք է սեփական մտքերն ունենալ, հետո նոր միայն ուրիշների մտքերը կարդալ:
Միգուցե ուրիշի մտքերը կարող են օգտել կոնկրետացնելու սեփական մտքերը, սակայն եթե նախապես ուրիշին ես լսում, կարող ես ընկնել այդ մտքերի ազդեցության տակ:
Օրինակ, եթե արդեն կարդացել ես Դյումայի "Կոմս Մոնտե-Քրիստո" գիրքը և սեփական երևակայությաբ պատկերացրել կերպարներին, նրանց արտաքինն ու պահվածքը, ինքնուրույն վերլուծել ես դեպքերի ընթացքը, ապա երբ հետո նայում ես ֆիլմը, կա իհարկե հավանականություն, որ ռեժիսորի և քո սեփական պատկերացումները կարող են համընկնել և ֆիլմը հաճելի լինի դիտելը, սակայն նաև հավանական է հակառակը:
Ուզում եմ ասել, որ նախ մարդ պետք է փաստերով առաջնորդվելով փորձի հասկանալ և ընալել աշխարհը, փորձի գալ այն գիտակցությանը, որ ինքը ստեղծված է, փորձի հավատալ, հետո նոր միայն դիմի կրոնական գրականությանը:
Ես կարծում եմ, որ կրոնական գրականությունը արդեն հավատացող մարդու համար են: Մանավանդ ներկա ժամանակներում, ամփոփ գիտելիքներ չունեցող մարդը, միայն Աստվածաշունչ կամ Ղուրան կարդալով չի կարող հավատալ Աստծո գոյությանը:
Աթեիզմը հերքում է Աստծո գոյությունը, իսկ մենք որպես "ապացույց" բերում ենք ոչ թե հենց նույն աթեիստի տրամաբանությանը ենթարկվող փաստեր, այլ Աստվածաշունչը` որն ըստ մեզ գրված է այն Աստծո թելադրանքով, որին աթեիստը հերքում է: Այսինքն չի կարելի բերել այնպիսի փաստեր, որոնց սկզբնաղբյուրը չի ընդունվում կամ կասկածելի է:
Մարդիք ահավոր շատ մարդկային իդեալիստական հատկանիշներով են օժտում Աստծուն, նրան պատկերացնում և գնահատում են մարդկային իդեալական հատկանիշների շրջանակում: Սակայն չեմ կարծում, որ կարելի է այդպես անել: Մարդու տարածության մասին պատկերացումները սահմանափակվում են միայն 3 չափողականությամբ: Հենց նույն մարդը, ելնելով իր ձաչողականության սահմանափակումներից, այնուամենայնիվ ապացուցում է ԻՆՔՆ ԻՐԵՆ, որ չափողականություններն անսահման են: Սակայն այդպես էլ ի վիճակի չէ նույնիսկ մտածել կամ պատկերացնել 4 չափանի տարածության մասին, հասկանալ թե դա ինչ է, ինչպխես է դրսևորվում և այլն:
Ապացուցում ենք, թե ոչ դրանցի չափողականությունների քանակը չի փոփխվում: Պատկերացնում ենք, թե ոչ` նույնպես:
Այսինքն, մարդն իր ստեղծման պահին իր մեջ դրված սահմանափակումների պատճառով չի կարող պատկերացնել Աստծո էության և մեծության թեկուզ մի փոքրիկ մասնիկը, սակայն ելնելով իր սահմանափակ էությունից միևնույն է կարողանում է ԻՆՔՆ ԻՐԵՆ ապացուցել, որ Աստված կա: Եվ քանի որ մարդ չի կարողանում մտածել միբանի մասին և գտել մի բանի, որի մասին չի կարողանում երևակայության միջոցով պատկերացումներ կազմել, ապա սկսում է այդ "աներևակայելին" ենթարկել սեփական տրամաբանությանն ու երևակայությանը` Աստծուն սկսում է օժտել մարդկային հատկանիշներով, սակայն հասկանալով, որ դա էլ ճիշտ չէ, վերանայում է իր իսկ դրույթները և օժտում Աստծուն ՄԱՐԴՈՒ ՊԵՏԿԵՐԱՑՄԱՄԲ իդեալական հատկանիշներով:
Սակայն ես հակված չեմ մտածել, որ հենց Աստված` գերագույն բանականություն ու սկիզբը, ստեղծել է մարդուն: Ավելի հակված եմ, որ մարդուն ուղղակի ստեղծել են ավելի բանական էակներ` իրենց սեփական կարիքների համար և "..իրենց նմանությամբ...": Դրա համար էլ կրոնական ուսմունքներում առկա են Աստծո խիստ անձնավորված դրսևորումներ (բարկություն, սեր, զղջում, իշխանություն, հետևողականություն և այլն):
Այսինքն, ենթադրում եմ, որ մարդն ընդամենը կենսաբանական ռոբոտ է, որին ստեղծել են ինչ-որ կարիքների համար:
Այս տրամաբանությունից կարելի է մի քանի բան ենթադրել, թե ինչ կարիքների համար են ստեղծել մարդուն: Ելնելով նույն մարդկային տրամաբանությունից և մարդն նմանությունից իր անմիջական ստեղծիչին, ինչպես նաև կրոնական անձնավորումներից կարող եմ ասել հետևյալը.
Ռոբոտներին ստեղծում են հետևյալ կարիքների համար.
1. Աշխատանքի փոխարինում - կատարում են ձեր փոխարեն ինչ-որ աշխատանք: Ի դեպ այս գաղափարը առկա է նաև Շումերական դիցաբանությունում, որտեղ աստվածները ստեղծում են մարդուն, որպհետև "...հոգնել էին աշխատանք կատարելուց..."
2. Զվարճանալու համար - կատարում է խաղալիքի կամ կենդանի տիկնիկի դեր: "Եվ Աստված տեսավ, որ բարի է ..."
3. Ռազմական գործողությունների համար - կատարում են զինվորների դեր: Այս գաղափարը առկա է նաև ներկայիս քրիստոնեական գաղափարների մեջ` չար հոգիները համալրում են Սատանայի բանակը, սիկ բարի հոգիները` Հիսուսի: Որոշ չափով այս գաղափարը 1.-ինի տարբերակներից է` կռվելը նույնպես աշխատանք է, սակայն խոսքը կարող է գնալ նաև ոչ միայն ֆիզիկական կռվի մասին, այլև հոգևոր` որն արդեն մարդու համար աշխատանք չէ` ֆիզիկական չէ:

Սակայն ելնելով այն փաստից, որ մարդը կենդանի արարած է, կարելի է ենթադրել նաև 4-րդ տարբերակը.
4. Մարդուն ստեղծել են որպես կենսաբանական կյանք` արդյունքներ քաղելու համար: Ինչպես ցորեն ենք ցանում և բերքը հավաքում ենք, ահա այդպես:
Ահա այստեղ էլ բարդանում է տրամաբանությունը: Իսկ ինչ սպասելիքներ կան մարդուց, ինչ արդյունք պետք է տա, ինչպես և երբ?
4.1. Մի գուցե մենք դեռ սելեկցիոն փուլում ենք և դեռ մեզանից սելեկցիայով պետք է ստացվի այդ արդյունքը` սելեկտիվ տարբերակով ինչ-որ հատկանիշ ուժեղացնելով (թուլացնելով) և զտելով:
4.2. Սելեկցիոն փուլն ավարտվել է և մարդիք արդեն "մատակարարում" են այդ արդյունքը: Ասենք դա կարող է լինել ինչ-որ էներգետիկ արդյունք (հոգին, կամ նրա մի բաղկացուցիչ մասը կամ այլ էներգիա)
4.3. Միաժամանակ շարունակվում են և սելեկցիան և "բերքահավաքը"` շարոնակաբար մարդուն զտելով ավելացվում է ստացվող արդյունքը (ի դեպ այս տարբերակն ամենամոտն է կրոնականին` Աստված կյանք է տվել մարդուն, որպեսզի նա ապրի Աստծո օրենքներով և որպես հետևանք կընկնի դրախտ, հակառակ դեպքում` որպես արտադրական բռակ, դժոխք)
4.5. Մարդ տեսակը որպես կենդանի օրգանիզ, ընդամենը տեխնոլոգիաների կատարելագործամ մեկ փուլ է կամ արդյունք, որի հիման վրա պետք է ստեղծվի այլ կենսաբանական տեսակ:
4.4. Երկիր "լաբորատորիան" դուրս է մնացել այն կառավարողների վերահսկողությունից, էքսպերեմենտն ընթանում է սեփական սցենարով` առանց արտաքին միջամտության:

Կարելի է ինչքան ուզում ես սցենարներ ներկայացնել (օրինակ բերքահավաքը կատարում են ոչ նրանք, որ ստեղծել են մարդուն, կամ Երկիրը ստեղծել են, որպես լաբորատոր լավագույն պայմաններ, կամ այն արդեն կար, ուղղակի հարմարեցրել են փորձարարական նպատակներին և այլն)
Սակայն այս ամենից չի փոխվում այն փաստը, որ *Մարդը զարմանալիորեն մտածված, նախագծված և ստեղծված էակ է*, իսկ թե ով, երբ և ինչու է ստեղծել մարդուն` ահա սա է կրոնի հիմքը:
Ոչ մի կրոն չի անտեսում Աստծո գոյությունը, չի անտեսում մարդու ստեղծված լինելը, այս տեղանկյունից բոլորն էլ նույն բանն են ասում: Սակայն տարբերվում է հենց վերը նշված հարցերին տրված պատասխանները: Հենց դրանով էլ առաջացել են կրոնական այքան բազմազան ուղղվածություններ

----------

aragats (08.06.2011), Maxpayne (26.06.2011), Tig (14.06.2011), Արէա (08.06.2011), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (15.06.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Ես չեմ ուզում մտածել այնպես, ինչպես ինձ թելադրում է դա անել ինչ-որ սաղմոս կամ մեկնաբանություն: Նախ պետք է սեփական մտքերն ունենալ, հետո նոր միայն ուրիշների մտքերը կարդալ:
> Միգուցե ուրիշի մտքերը կարող են օգտել կոնկրետացնելու սեփական մտքերը, սակայն եթե նախապես ուրիշին ես լսում, կարող ես ընկնել այդ մտքերի ազդեցության տակ:


Համաձայն եմ, նախ պետք է սեփական մտքեր ունենալ, որ կարողանաս Աստվածաշունչ սերտել: Որովհետև այդ քու ասածները  շատերն են ասել, դու մարդու մտքերին ես հետևում, ես Աստծու հայտնությանը:

----------

eduard30 (09.06.2011), Ավետիք (15.05.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Համաձայն եմ, նախ պետք է սեփական մտքեր ունենալ, որ կարողանաս Աստվածաշունչ սերտել: Որովհետև այդ քու ասածները  շատերն են ասել, դու մարդու մտքերին ես հետևում, ես Աստծու հայտնությանը:


Դե բնական է  :Smile:  Ես մարդ եմ, ուրեմն իմ մտքերը մարդկային են: Ես հետևում եմ իմ մտքերին, հետևապես հետևում եմ մարդկային մտքին  :Smile: 
Բնական է, մարդիք ունեն նույնական հատկանիշներ, յադ թվում նաև մտածելու եղանակներն ու մեթոդները, հետևաբար չեմ կարող չհամաձայնել, որ նույն եզրահանգումները բացի ինձանից այլ մարդիք էլ են արել  :Smile: 
Ես չեմ էլ փորձում քեզ հակառակվել` հավատում ես ԼԱՎ ԵՍ ԱՆՈՒՄ  :Smile: 
Ես ընդամենը արտահայտում եմ իմ կարծիքը և լսում եմ ուրիշներինը, նաև քոնը  :Smile: 
Ամեն դեպքում իմ կարծիքը քո հավատքի ամրության վրա չի կարող ազդել, հակառակ դեպքում` հավատք չի լինի: Ինչպես և քեզ հետ համամիտ չլինելը ինձ չի մտքափոխի:
Մենք "նույն լեզվով" չենք խոսում, քանի որ տարբերվում են մեր տրամաբանակն ելակետեը: Դա չի նշանակում, որ սխալ ենք տրամաբանում: Մի գուցե մեկն ու մեկիս տրամաբանակն ելակետն է սխալ: Սխալ տրամաբանական ելակետից նույնիսկ ճիշտ դատողություններով կարելի է հանգել սխալ արդյունքի: Թե մեզանից ով է սխալ, դա չեմ ասում, որովհետև չունեմ ոչ մի բավարար փաստ, որպեսզի այդպիսի բան ասեմ  :Smile:

----------

aragats (09.06.2011), Tig (14.06.2011)

----------


## frida



----------

Starkiller (30.08.2011), VisTolog (14.06.2011), Անահիտ (16.06.2011), Դավիթ (30.07.2011), Մինա (25.06.2011)

----------


## հովարս

frida, ժամանակից առաջ մի ընկիր, Էպիկուրը սխալվել է դու մի՛ սխալվիր: Աստված ամեն բանին ժամանակ է տվել, մի քիչ էլ սպասիր

----------

eduard30 (27.06.2011)

----------


## Jarre

*Մոդերատորական: Աթեիզմի հետ կապ չունեցող 27 գրառումներ տեղափոխվել են ««Կրոն» բաժնի թեմաներից դուրս քննարկումներ» թեմա։ Գրառումների հեղինակները տեղեկացված են, որ հաջորդ անգամ ստիպված ենք լինելու գործադրել տուգանային համակարգը։

Խնդրում եմ, թեմայից շեղվով գրառումները կատարեք արդեն գոյություն ունեցող համապատասխան թեմայում, կամ ստեղծեք նոր թեմա, իսկ եթե իմաստ չեք տեսնում ստեղծելու նորը, ապա գրեք ««Կրոն» բաժնի թեմաներից դուրս քննարկումներ» թեմայում։

Հաճելի քննարկումներ եմ մաղթում։*

----------

Moonwalker (25.06.2011), Tig (25.06.2011), Varzor (06.03.2012), հովարս (25.06.2011)

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական. Ցավոք սրտի՝ ամբողջ քննարկմանը չեմ հասցրել հետևել, մանավանդ, ինչքանով որ հասկացա, քննարկման սկիզբն այլ բաժնի թեմայում է ծագել: Բայց մեկումեջ կարդացածս գրառումները մտահոգիչ են: Թեման առժամանակ փակվում է, մինչև էս խառնաշփոթից գլուխ հանվի և թեման բերվի նորմալ տեսքի՝ առանց վիրավորական և թեմային անհամապատասխան գրառումների:*

----------

Moonwalker (06.03.2012), Skeptic (06.03.2012), Varzor (06.03.2012), Ավետիք (06.03.2012), հովարս (06.03.2012), Մինա (07.03.2012)

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական. Վերջին բուռն քննարկումները (շուրջ 166 գրառում), որ ուղղակի վիճաբանության էին վերածվել և անցել անձնական վիրավորանքների հարթություն, ամբողջովին ջնջվել են: Թող ինձ ներեն այն ակումբցիները, ովքեր կարևոր գրառումներ էին կատարել, բայց ի սկզբանե քննարկման հարցի հիմքն այնպիսին է, որ այն չի կարող մնալ նորմալ բանավեճի սահմաններում: Յուրաքանչյուր ոք ազատ է որևէ հարցի շուրջ իր տեսակետն ունենալու և այն արտահայտելու մեջ, բայց պայմանով, որ այն վիրավորական չլինի մեկ ուրիշի համար: Երևույթի կրկնվելու դեպքում արդեն միայն գրառումներ ջնջելով չեմ սահմանափակվի: Թեման վերաբացված է, բարի քննարկումներ:*

----------

Chuk (08.03.2012), Jarre (09.03.2012), Moonwalker (06.03.2012), Sambitbaba (06.03.2012), Varzor (06.03.2012), Աթեիստ (06.03.2012), Ավետիք (08.03.2012), Մինա (07.03.2012)

----------


## Tehleryan

Հարգելի մոնոթեիստ քրիստոնյաներ. թեիստ նշանակում է որ դուք հավատում եք որ սրանցից մեկը (...Զեւս Ապոլոն Ռաա .....Կրիշնա Բուդդա Վահագն Քրիստոս Մուհա  մեդ..... հազար հատ կարող եմ թվել ) կամ մի քանիսը տիեզերքի ճիշտ արարիչներն   են կամ իրանց պապաներն են արարել ու դուք խոնհարվում եք նրանց ու աղոթու  մ եք որ ձեզ ուժ , առողջություն, փող, մեքենա, լավ գործ տա:  Մոնոթեիստ նշանակում է որ սրանցից հենց մեկնա ճիշտը մնացածը ստոր խաբեբաներ են:
 Իսկ  ա-թեիստ նշանակում է ոչ մի թեիզմ:

----------


## Varzor

> Հարգելի մոնոթեիստ քրիստոնյաներ. թեիստ նշանակում է որ դուք հավատում եք որ սրանցից մեկը (...Զեւս Ապոլոն Ռաա .....Կրիշնա Բուդդա Վահագն Քրիստոս *Մուհա  մեդ*..... հազար հատ կարող եմ թվել ) կամ մի քանիսը տիեզերքի ճիշտ արարիչներն   են կամ իրանց պապաներն են արարել ու դուք խոնհարվում եք նրանց ու աղոթու  մ եք որ ձեզ ուժ , առողջություն, փող, մեքենա, լավ գործ տա:  Մոնոթեիստ նշանակում է որ սրանցից հենց մեկնա ճիշտը մնացածը ստոր խաբեբաներ են:
>  Իսկ  ա-թեիստ նշանակում է ոչ մի թեիզմ:


Նախ ասեմ, որ Մուհամեդը լրիվ սխալ տեղ է զբաղեցրել ցանկում` ինքը աստված չի, այլ մարգարե  :Wink: 
Երկրորդն էլ մոնոթեիստ չի նշանակում, որ մեկնա ճիշտը, այլ նշանակում է, որ ընդունում են միայն մեկ աստծո գոյությունը` բազմաստվածությունը չեն ընդունում:
Իսկ աթեսիտը ընդհանրապես աստված-աստվածներ չընդունող մարդն է:

----------

Freeman (15.05.2012), Quyr Qery (14.05.2012), Աթեիստ (14.05.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Դե բնական է:  *Ես մարդ եմ, ուրեմն իմ մտքերը մարդկային են*: Ես հետևում եմ իմ մտքերին, հետևապես հետևում եմ մարդկային մտքին: Բնական է, մարդիք ունեն նույնական հատկանիշներ, այդ թվում նաև մտածելու եղանակներն ու մեթոդները, հետևաբար չեմ կարող չհամաձայնել, որ նույն եզրահանգումները բացի ինձանից այլ մարդիք էլ են արել:


Այ, հենց այստեղ է ամբողջ խնդիրը, ամբողջ գաղտնիքը, սիրելի Վարզոր. *մենք մարդ ենք, ուրեմն մեր մտքերն էլ՝ մարդկային են*: Սա է  հազարամյակներ ձգձգված հակասությունների, մեկմեկու չհասկանալու, պատերազմների, կռիվդավիների, շիլաշփոթների, կրոնների, աղանդների, աթեիզմի պատճառը:

*Մենք մարդ ենք, ուրեմն մեր մտքերն էլ մարդկային են:*

Եվ մեր այդ մարդկային մտքերով փորձում ենք բացատրել Աստծո գործերը: Արդյո՞ք դա հնարավոր է, ի՞նչ ես կարծում:
Մեր ամբողջ աշխարհայացքը մենք կառուցում ենք, հիմնվելով մեր փորձի, մեր պրոբլեմների վրա: Իսկ ի՞նչ ես կարծում, ինչի՞ վրա է հիմնված *Աստծո աշխարհայացքը*…
Ես կասեի՝ Աստծո փորձի և պրոբլեմների: Իհարկե, ուրիշ էլ ի՞նչ կարող եմ ասել ես` իմ "մարդկային մտքերով": Բայց հետո, նույնիսկ այդ "մարդկային մտքերով" էլ լուրջ դատելուց հետո, չեմ կարծում, թե կարելի է ասել, որ Աստված ունի միևնույն պրոբլեմները, ինչ մենք:
Ասածս այն է, որ եթե նոր հայացքով չնայենք այս ամենին, եթե չփորձենք փոխել որևէ կերպ այս վաղուց արդեն ծեծված ու բոլորի բկին հասած թե աթեիստական և թե կրոնական դոգմաները, որոնք բազում տարիների ընթացքում այդպես էլ ոչ ոգու ոչինչի չբերեցին, - այդպես էլ երբեք ոչինչի չենք գա: 

Ուրե՞մն…

Ուրեմն, եթե ցանկանում ենք վերջիվերջո գլուխ հանել Աստծո գործերից, մեզ մեկ բան է հարկավոր. *դադարել մտածել որպես մարդ*:
Գոնե Ասատծո գործերի մասին մտածելիս…

Առաջին սխալը գործեց կրոնը, երբ վերցրեց ու մարդուն անջատեց Աստծոց, որպեսզի, խցկվելով  մի ամբողջականության այս երկու մասերի մեջ /հիշիր. "ինչ վերևում է, այն էլ ներքևում է":/, իրեն այս երկուսին կապող միակ օրգանը հռչակի: Իսկ ամենացավալին այն է, որ շատ շուտով կրոնը հենց ինքն էլ մոռացավ, որ դա ընդամենը իր ստեղծած հեքիաթն է, և սկսեց ազնվորեն հավատալ դրան, հենց հանուն այդ հավատի էլ փակելով արդեն աչքերը բոլոր այն հակասությունների վրա, ինչով մինչ այսօր էլ լիքն է կրոնական գրականությունը, չնայած դարավոր հղկմանը…

Երկրորդ սխալը գործեց աթեիզմը, որը, փոխանակ փորձելու վերականգնել մարդու և Աստծո ամբողջականությունը, ընտրեց առաջին հայացքից՝ ավելի հեշտ ճանապարհ. Աստծոն հերքելը: Նույն կերպ մարդու ճկույթը կարող է հերքել մարդու գոյությունը, քանի որ ինքը մարդ չէ, ինքը՝ ճկույթ է…

Ցանկանում եմ հիշեցնել. Աստված, դա ապուրն է՝ գոյության պղնձի մեջ: Իսկ մարդիկ՝ այդ ապուրի բաղադրամասերն են. սոխը, կարտոֆիլը, պղպեղը, լոբին, միսը, աղը և այլն: Եվ մեկն առանց մյուսի՝ ինչ խոսք, որ չեն կարող լինել:
Եվ եթե մենք այդ Աստծո մասնիկներն ենք, մի՞թե դա չի նշանակում, որ մենք էլ՝ աստվածներ ենք: Ուրեմն, ինչո՞ւ չդադարենք մտածել որպես մարդ և *սկսենք մտածել՝ որպես աստվածներ…* 
Գոնե Աստծո գործերի մասին մտածելիս…

Ահա թե երբ մեզ ամեն ինչ հասկանալի կլիներ:

Իսկ ո՞վ է խանգարում մեզ մտածել, որ մենք աստվածներ ենք, եթե ոչ մենք ինքներս…

Կարծում եմ, Վարզոր ջան, շատ լավ գիտես, որ երբեք էլ Հովարսի համախոհը չեմ եղել: Բայց չեմ կարող չխոնարհվել նրա առջև այն բանի համար, որ նա քեզ պատասխանեց հենց այդ սաղմոսով:
Եվ իհարկե, բոլորովին էլ անհրաժեշտ չէ, որ դու ապրես "ինչ-որ սաղմոսի" թելադրանքով: Բայց կանգ առնել մի պահ, այն էլ քեզ պես հոյակապ մտածելակերպ և գիտելիքներ ունեցող մեկին, - և ուղղակի հարցնել ինքդ քեզ. "Լավ, ի՞նչ ի նկատի ունի այս Դավիթը, երբ հարցնում է, թե ինչի՞ համար է այնուհանդերձ Աստված իշխանությունն ամենի վրա՝ մարդուն տվել", -

*Միգուցէ արժի՞…*

----------

Varzor (15.05.2012)

----------


## հովարս

> բոլորի բկին հասած թե աթեիստական և թե կրոնական դոգմաները, որոնք բազում տարիների ընթացքում այդպես էլ ոչ ոգու ոչինչի չբերեցին,


Ամեն բան ունի երկու կողմ/ճանապարհ՝ ճիշտ և սխալ, և անհնարին է ճիշտը փնտրել սխալ վայրում, կամ սխալ ճանապարհով գնալով հասնել ճշտին: Նույնպես և կրոնը ունի ճիշտ և սխալ ճանապարհ, եթե սխալ ճանապարհը ընտրես, քեզ հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ , ոչինչ չի բերի, բայց եթե ճիշտը փնտրես շատ բան կգտնես, որոնք քեզ կտանեն ճշմարտությանը և սա շատերի կյանքում է ապացուցված, նաև իմ՝ անարժանիս:
Աթեիստի համար սա անընդունելի բան է, քանի որ իր կյանքում դա տեղի չի ունենում հենց իր իսկ չուզենալու պատճառով, իսկ չի ուզում, որովհետև ..........
Ճամբայ կայ, որ մարդուն շիտակ կ'երեւնայ բայց անոր վերջաւորութիւնը մահվան ճամբայ է: "Առակաց 14.12" 
Զօրքերու Տէրը այսպէս կ'ըսէ.ձեր ճամբաներուն մասին մտածեցե՛ք:: "Անգեայ 1.7"

----------

Sambitbaba (16.05.2012), Varzor (15.05.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> ... Բայց կանգ առնել մի պահ, այն էլ քեզ պես հոյակապ մտածելակերպ և գիտելիքներ ունեցող մեկին, - և ուղղակի հարցնել ինքդ քեզ. "Լավ, ի՞նչ ի նկատի ունի այս Դավիթը, երբ հարցնում է, թե ինչի՞ համար է այնուհանդերձ Աստված իշխանությունն ամենի վրա՝ մարդուն տվել", -
> *Միգուցէ արժի՞…*


Հենց էդ էլ ի նկատի ունի` զարմանում է, թե ինչպես կարող էր տիեզերքի արարիչը մարդուն այդքան իշխանություն տալ: Ու դրանով փորձ է կատարում հիմնավորելու, որ Աստծո ստեղծագործութոյւնների մեջ մարդն առանձնահատուկ տեղ է գրավում, ու հենց դրա համար էլ գրված է, որ մարդն Աստծո պատկերով է ստեղծված:

Սա մարդկայնի տրամաբանության ու մտածողության տիպիկ դրսևորում է` մարդը փորձում է իրեն առանձնացենլ և վեր դասել շրջակա աշխարհից և դա հիմնավորելու համար այդ ամենը կապում է Աստծո ստեղծագործության և նրա կողմից մարդուն շնորհված դերակատարության հետ: Կարճ ասած` մարդն ինքն իր համար տիտղոս է ստողծում` արարչագործության պասկ, Աստծո նմանությամբ արարված և այլն: Այստեղ շատ տեղինէ  հիշել, որ հին աշխարհում է լ մարդկային իշխանություն ունեցողները նույնիսկ իրենց աստվածներ էին համարում ու դա հրամցնու էին ենթականերին:

Աթեիզմի մոտեցումն այլ է` մարդը էվոլյուցիոն տեսանկյունից կանգնած է մտավոր և ինտելեկտուալ զարգացման և սննդային շղթայի վերին սանդղակում, և իր մտքի գերակայության հաշվի էլ ունի որոշակի իշխանությունը: Սակայն եթե կրոնական տեսնակյունից մարդու իշխանությունը շնորհ է Աստծո կողմից, ապա աթեիզմի տեսանկյունից` մարդու իշխանությունը վաստակ է, որը մարդ արարածը, որպես կենդանի տեսակ, վաստակել է, ձեռք է բերել հազրամյակների զարգացման և իրավիճակների դասավորության հետևանքով:

*Բայց ըստ էության մարդը ոչ մի արտասովոր և շնորհված իշխանություն էլ չունի: Դա պատրանք է:* Ի քանի կով ու ոչխար սատկացնելով, ատոմային ռումբ ստեղծելով դեռ իրական իշխանություն չես ստանում: Մի հատ անտեսանելի վիրուս գերանդու պես հնձում է "իշխաններին" էլ ինչի մասին է խոսքը?:

Ու հենց այս իրականությունն է, որ մարդու գիտակցության կողմից չի ընդունվում ադելվատ կերպով, դրա համար թե կրոնները և թե աթեիզմը ընդվզում են սրա դեմ ու փորձում են մարդուն վերագրել իշխանությունը, որնը նա իրականում չունի:

----------

Sambitbaba (20.05.2012), Tehleryan (15.05.2012)

----------


## Ավետիք

Ես մտածում եմ, որ նախ պետք է ձևակերպել *իշխանություն* հասկացությունը: Որից հետո դրա դրսևորումներն ու նպատակները: Իմ կարծիքով, իշխանությունը, դա անձնական ցանկությունների և ծրագրերի իրականացման համար ուրիշին կամքի պարտադրելը չէ: Դա պայթեցնել-ոչնչացնել չէ: Կամ հանցավորին միայն իր հասանելիք արժանի պատիժըսահմանել և իրագործելը չէ: Այն շատ ավելին է…

----------


## Ավետիք

Ըստ իս, մարդ ունի որոշակի իշխանություն: Ինչքան էլ մարդն ինքն իրեն ներշնչի, միևնույն է անսահման և կատարյալ իշխանություն ոչ մեկ մարդ արարած չի կարող ունենալ: Միայն այն, որ մեռնելու է…

----------

aragats (15.05.2012), Varzor (15.05.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Ես մտածում եմ, որ նախ պետք է ձևակերպել *իշխանություն* հասկացությունը: Որից հետո դրա դրսևորումներն ու նպատակները: Իմ կարծիքով, իշխանությունը, դա անձնական ցանկությունների և ծրագրերի իրականացման համար ուրիշին կամքի պարտադրելը չէ: Դա պայթեցնել-ոչնչացնել չէ: Կամ հանցավորին միայն իր հասանելիք արժանի պատիժըսահմանել և իրագործելը չէ: Այն շատ ավելին է…


Քո կարծիքի հետ համամիտ եմ, բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ. այն ինչը դարեր շարունակ անվանել են իշխանություն, հենց այն է, ինչը որ քո կարծիքով չպիտի լինի` ցանկությունների իրականացում, այլ մարդկանց կյաների ու ճակատագրերի որոշում, կամքի պարտադրում և այլն:
Կրոնական տեսանկյունից բացարձակ իշխանությունը Աստծո իշխանույթունն է:
Աթեիզմի տեսանկյունից` իշխանությունը, դա իրադարձություների և երևույթների վրա ազդելու ունակությունն է, որը սակայն իր մեջ չի կրում ոչ մի գերբնական ու միստիկ երևույթներ, այլ զուտ կյանքի, կենցաղի և իրավիճակի ազդեցության հետևանք է:

----------

aragats (15.05.2012), Ավետիք (21.05.2012)

----------


## Ավետիք

> Աթեիզմի տեսանկյունից` իշխանությունը, դա իրադարձություների և երևույթների վրա ազդելու ունակությունն է, որը սակայն իր մեջ չի կրում ոչ մի գերբնական ու միստիկ երևույթներ, այլ զուտ կյանքի, կենցաղի և իրավիճակի ազդեցության հետևանք է:


Այո Varzor ջան, կյանքը դա է ցույց տալիս... Բայց արի ու տես, որ կան ուժով հզորներ, որ ծառա են թույլերին, կամ իմաստուններ՝ հիմարներին ենթակա, գերհարուստներ՝ աղքատի (համեմատած առաջինին) ձեռքի տակ... Մի՞թե անբնական չէ, եթե դիտենք լոկ կենցաղի տեսանկյունից:
Կարծում եմ, որ Սուրբ Գիրքը ճիշտ է ներկայացնում իշխանության մասին սկզբունքը:

----------


## Varzor

> Այո Varzor ջան, կյանքը դա է ցույց տալիս... Բայց արի ու տես, որ կան ուժով հզորներ, որ ծառա են թույլերին, կամ իմաստուններ՝ հիմարներին ենթակա, գերհարուստներ՝ աղքատի (համեմատած առաջինին) ձեռքի տակ... Մի՞թե անբնական չէ, եթե դիտենք լոկ կենցաղի տեսանկյունից:


Էդ տենց միակողմանի ու անհանգամանալից որ նայում ես` անտրամաբանական է: Բայց իրականում լավ էլ դրամաբանական է, ուղղակի պետք է համեմատել բոլոր գործոնները: Ուժով հզորը ծառա է թոյլին, որովհետև իրեն ծառա է նշանակել կամ իրենց ավելի հզորը, կամ էլ էդ ուժով թույլն ավելի խելացի է ու ճարպիկ: Հարուստը նույնատիպ պատճառներով կարող է ծառա լինել ավելի քիչ ունեցողին, իմաստունը կարող է ծառա լինել իրենից ավելի ուժեղ ու լկտի հիմարին: Սա նույնպես արհեստածին իրավիճակային հետևանքներ են` մարդ արարածն է իր համար ստեղծել այնպիսի կենցաղ և հասարակարգ, որում հնարավոր են առաջին հայացքից անտրամաբանական այս իրավիճակները: 
Ու հենց այս իրավիճակի մեջ էլ կրոնը փորձում է տեսնել աստվածային նախախնամություն կամ կամք, մինչդեռ աթեիստի տեսանկյունից` ոչ մի գերբնական ուժ կամ նախախնամություն չկա: Զուտ մարդկային երևույթ է:



> Կարծում եմ, որ Սուրբ Գիրքը ճիշտ է ներկայացնում իշխանության մասին սկզբունքը:


Իդալիստական տեսանկյունից` այո:

----------


## Ավետիք

> Էդ տենց միակողմանի ու անհանգամանալից որ նայում ես` անտրամաբանական է: Բայց իրականում լավ էլ դրամաբանական է, ուղղակի պետք է համեմատել բոլոր գործոնները: Ուժով հզորը ծառա է թոյլին, որովհետև իրեն ծառա է նշանակել կամ իրենց ավելի հզորը, կամ էլ էդ ուժով թույլն ավելի խելացի է ու ճարպիկ: Հարուստը նույնատիպ պատճառներով կարող է ծառա լինել ավելի քիչ ունեցողին, իմաստունը կարող է ծառա լինել իրենից ավելի ուժեղ ու լկտի հիմարին: Սա նույնպես արհեստածին իրավիճակային հետևանքներ են` մարդ արարածն է իր համար ստեղծել այնպիսի կենցաղ և հասարակարգ, որում հնարավոր են առաջին հայացքից անտրամաբանական այս իրավիճակները: 
> Ու հենց այս իրավիճակի մեջ էլ կրոնը փորձում է տեսնել աստվածային նախախնամություն կամ կամք, մինչդեռ աթեիստի տեսանկյունից` ոչ մի գերբնական ուժ կամ նախախնամություն չկա: Զուտ մարդկային երևույթ է:
> 
> Իդալիստական տեսանկյունից` այո:


Հարգում եմ քո տեսակետը, բայց մնում եմ իմ կարծիքին: Բոլորն էլ ազատ են ընտրության մեջ: Դա էլ է իշխանության դրսևորման մի կերպ:

----------


## Varzor

> Հարգում եմ քո տեսակետը, բայց մնում եմ իմ կարծիքին: Բոլորն էլ ազատ են ընտրության մեջ: Դա էլ է իշխանության դրսևորման մի կերպ:


Ինչ որ տեղ ` այո, ընտրության հնարավորությունը իրավիճակի և դեպքերի ընթացքի վրա իշխելու տարբերակներից է:

----------

Ավետիք (30.05.2012)

----------


## eduard30

Ամեն մի սկզբունք գալիս է գիտելիքներից  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> Ամեն մի սկզբունք գալիս է գիտելիքներից


Աթեիստական սկզբունք է ?  :Smile:

----------

VisTolog (04.06.2012)

----------


## vigs

Հարգելի՝ մարդու կողմից ստեղծված աստծու գաղափարին չհավատացողներ, կա՞ն ձեր մեջ այնպիսիներ ովքեր կուզենային որ այդպիսի մեկը լիներ, օրինակ բիբլիական աստծու նման:

http://youtu.be/oVOY48BgoyI

----------


## Varzor

> Հարգելի՝ մարդու կողմից ստեղծված աստծու գաղափարին չհավատացողներ, կա՞ն ձեր մեջ այնպիսիներ ովքեր կուզենային որ այդպիսի մեկը լիներ, օրինակ բիբլիական աստծու նման:
> http://youtu.be/oVOY48BgoyI


1. Նախ սկսենք նրանից, որ ցանկությունները գիտական բացատրություն չունեն
2. Կարևոր է ոչ թե այն, թե "ինչպես", այլ "մեզ ինչ դրանից"  :Wink:

----------


## Նետ

> *"Բարոյականությունն ու աթեիզմը անհամատեղելի են"*… սրանք ռասիստի ու քսենոֆոբի խոսքեր են,


Արի էսպես նայենք հարցին: Աթեիստները հիմնականում նաև դարվինիստ են: Իսկ դարվինիստը ընդունում է միայն այն դրույթները որոնք ապացուցված են իր կողմից: Դարվինիզմի իդեալոգիայի մեջ՝ «_Հաղթում է ուժեղագույնը_», որևե իմաստ չի կարող ունենալ բարոյականություն կոչվածը: Ուստի, համոզված աթեիստի մոտ ոչնչով չի արժևորվում   բարոյականություն բառը:
Աթեիստը պետք է հրաժարվի նաև* բարի ու չար* հասկացությունից, քանի որ բարն ու չարը կրոնական արժեքներ են:Իրենք էլ կարծեմ հավատքի թշնամիներն էին չէ՞:
Միայն մի՛ նկատառում անեմ. շատ աթեիստներ չգիտեն կամ չեն ուզում խոստովանել որ իրենց ենթագիտակցության մեջ՝ հավատում են:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արի էսպես նայենք հարցին: Աթեիստները հիմնականում նաև դարվինիստ են: Իսկ դարվինիստը ընդունում է միայն այն դրույթները որոնք ապացուցված են իր կողմից: Դարվինիզմի իդեալոգիայի մեջ՝ «_Հաղթում է ուժեղագույնը_», որևե իմաստ չի կարող ունենալ բարոյականություն կոչվածը: Ուստի, համոզված աթեիստի մոտ ոչնչով չի արժևորվում   բարոյականություն բառը:
> Աթեիստը պետք է հրաժարվի նաև* բարի ու չար* հասկացությունից, քանի որ բարն ու չարը կրոնական արժեքներ են:Իրենք էլ կարծեմ հավատքի թշնամիներն էին չէ՞:
> Միայն մի՛ նկատառում անեմ. շատ աթեիստներ չգիտեն կամ չեն ուզում խոստովանել որ իրենց ենթագիտակցության մեջ՝ հավատում են:


Դարվինիզմը իդեոլոգիա չի… դարվինիզմը բարոյական նորմեր չի սահմանում… դարվինիզմը գիտություն ա և ընդունում ա միայն գիտակամ այլ ոչ թե իր կողմից բերված ապացույցներ… էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը լավի ու վատի հարց չի քննարկում… դարվինիզմը գիտական տեսություն ա… գիտությունը հավատքի վրա չի հիմնված… դարվինիզմը նույն ձևի գիտություն ա ոնց որ աստղագիտությունը, ֆիզիկան, քիմիան և մաթեմատիկան… այն բարի ու չարի հարց չի քննարկում… 

Աթեիստի համար գոյություն ունի բարի ու չարի հասկացություն օրինակ, մարդուն իրա մաշկի գույնի համար դիսկրիմինացիայի ենթարկել չի կարելի, դա չար է, մարդ սպանել չի կարելի, գողանալ չի կարելի… էս գաղափարները հարազատ են ոչ միայն մարդու այլև շատ այլ կենդանիներին… բարին ու չարը դրամնք կրոնական արժեքներ չեն, դրանք ինտելեկտի ու բանականության դրսևորումներ են որոնք այս կամ այն չափով արտահայտվում են բոլոր բանական էակների մոտ առանց կրոնի… 

ուղղակի աթեիստի մոտ բարոյականությունը աստծո վախի վրա չի հմնված, այլ հիմնված ա խղճի ու գիտակցության վրա… գողանալը վատ ա ոչ թե նրա համար որ աստված ա ասել, այլ որովհետև դա քոնը չի և դու դրա համար քրտինք չես թափել ու չես վաստակել… սա, ինձ թվում ա, բավարար ա որ մարդը չգողանա… 

եթե մարդիկ հավատում են ստծուն ու դա իրանց հոգուն հանգստություն ու խաղաղություն ա բերում, դարձնում ա իրանց ավելի բարի ու մարդկային, ես դրա հետ ոչ մի խնդիր չունեմ ու ես իրանց համարում եմ հավասար բոլորին… 

բայց երբ էդ մարդը կանգնում ու ասում ա որ "Բարոյականությունն ու աթեիզմը անհամատեղելի են"… ես էդ մարվդուն չեմ կարողանում մարդկային ցեղի հետ համատեղել, առավել ևս աստվածավախ մարդու կամ բարոյականի հետ… Ռասիզմի ու քսենոֆոբիայի, անբարոյականության ու ապերախտության դեմքն այսպիսին ա լինում…

----------

Quyr Qery (17.07.2012), soultaker (17.07.2012), Varzor (17.07.2012), Աթեիստ (17.07.2012), Արէա (17.07.2012), Հայկօ (18.07.2012)

----------


## Varzor

Մեֆ քո նկարագրածից հետևում է մի բան` հավատացյալը սեփական բարոյականություն չունի, այլ առաջանորդվում է միայն Աստծո հանդեպ ունեցած վախով?
Ճիշտն ասած ես տենց չեմ կարծում, միգուցե քեզ սխալ եմ հասկացել?

Աթեիստի մոտ քո ասած խիղճը և բարոյական սկզբունքները կարող են և չլինել և հենց դա էլ կարող է բերել ցավալի հետևանքների թե հենց իր և թե շրջապատողների համար:
Իսկ հավատացյալը, ինչքան էլ որ ներսից անխիղճ ու անբարոյական լինի, գոնե վախից դրդված վատ բաներ չի անի:
Սասծիս իմաստ ինչա` հավատացյալին վերջին վարյանտ վախն ա պահում, իսկ աթեիստին պահող բան չունի, եթե կողքից չկանգնեցնենմ քանր որ աթեիստի բարոյականության ու խղճի հիմոււնքներն ու սկզբունքները կարող են լինել շատ ավելի բազմազան ու նույնիսկ հակասական:

Բայց ի վերջո, ոնց նկատում ենք, որպեսզի մարդ ապրի կողքիններին չվնասելով, նաև օգնելով ու հասկանալով, անհրաժեշտ են ինչ-որ սկզբունքներ և բարյերներ` սեփական, հասարակական կամ կրոնական, դա էական չէ: բայց առանց էդ բարյերների մարդն ուղղակի ինքն իրեն կոչնչացնի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ քո նկարագրածից հետևում է մի բան` հավատացյալը սեփական բարոյականություն չունի, այլ առաջանորդվում է միայն Աստծո հանդեպ ունեցած վախով?
> Ճիշտն ասած ես տենց չեմ կարծում, միգուցե քեզ սխալ եմ հասկացել?
> 
> Աթեիստի մոտ քո ասած խիղճը և բարոյական սկզբունքները կարող են և չլինել և հենց դա էլ կարող է բերել ցավալի հետևանքների թե հենց իր և թե շրջապատողների համար:
> Իսկ հավատացյալը, ինչքան էլ որ ներսից անխիղճ ու անբարոյական լինի, գոնե վախից դրդված վատ բաներ չի անի:
> Սասծիս իմաստ ինչա` հավատացյալին վերջին վարյանտ վախն ա պահում, իսկ աթեիստին պահող բան չունի, եթե կողքից չկանգնեցնենմ քանր որ աթեիստի բարոյականության ու խղճի հիմոււնքներն ու սկզբունքները կարող են լինել շատ ավելի բազմազան ու նույնիսկ հակասական:
> 
> Բայց ի վերջո, ոնց նկատում ենք, որպեսզի մարդ ապրի կողքիններին չվնասելով, նաև օգնելով ու հասկանալով, անհրաժեշտ են ինչ-որ սկզբունքներ և բարյերներ` սեփական, հասարակական կամ կրոնական, դա էական չէ: բայց առանց էդ բարյերների մարդն ուղղակի ինքն իրեն կոչնչացնի:


հավատացյալ անբարոյականների պակաս էլ չկա Վարզոր ջան, Իմ ասածն էն ա որ հավատքը կամ աթեիստ լինելը դրանք բարոյականության որոշիչներ չեն… չի կարելի միանշանակ պնդել որ աթեիստը անբարոյական ա, իսկ հավատացյալը բարոյական… միակ որոշիչը դա մարդու նկատմամբ ունեցած վերաբերմունքն ա, իսկ "աթեիզմն ու բարոյականությունն անհամատեղելի են" արտահեյտությունը խախտում ա էդ սկզբմունքը, այսինքն մարդու նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքն արդեն կանխավ բացասական ա դառնում… համաձանվի որ դրան բարոյական մոտեցում չես ասի մանավանդ որ ավետարանն ա վկայակոչվում… 

Ես շատ հավատացյալներ գիտեմ որ վախը եթե չլինի, ինչ չարիք ասես չեն գործի, բայց գիտեմ նաև հավատացյալներ որոնք գործում են զուտ խղճի ու մարդկայնության թելադրանքով… դրա համար կրոնն իմ համար միանշանակ մարդու մասին դատելու գործոն չի… 

Սա է…

----------

Freeman (17.07.2012), Quyr Qery (18.07.2012), Varzor (17.07.2012), Մինա (02.08.2012)

----------


## zulu

> Մեֆ քո նկարագրածից հետևում է մի բան` հավատացյալը սեփական բարոյականություն չունի, այլ առաջանորդվում է միայն Աստծո հանդեպ ունեցած վախով?
> Ճիշտն ասած ես տենց չեմ կարծում, միգուցե քեզ սխալ եմ հասկացել?
> 
> Աթեիստի մոտ քո ասած խիղճը և բարոյական սկզբունքները կարող են և չլինել և հենց դա էլ կարող է բերել ցավալի հետևանքների թե հենց իր և թե շրջապատողների համար:
> Իսկ հավատացյալը, ինչքան էլ որ ներսից անխիղճ ու անբարոյական լինի, գոնե վախից դրդված վատ բաներ չի անի:
> Սասծիս իմաստ ինչա` հավատացյալին վերջին վարյանտ վախն ա պահում, իսկ աթեիստին պահող բան չունի, եթե կողքից չկանգնեցնենմ քանր որ աթեիստի բարոյականության ու խղճի հիմոււնքներն ու սկզբունքները կարող են լինել շատ ավելի բազմազան ու նույնիսկ հակասական:
> 
> Բայց ի վերջո, ոնց նկատում ենք, որպեսզի մարդ ապրի կողքիններին չվնասելով, նաև օգնելով ու հասկանալով, անհրաժեշտ են ինչ-որ սկզբունքներ և բարյերներ` սեփական, հասարակական կամ կրոնական, դա էական չէ: բայց առանց էդ բարյերների մարդն ուղղակի ինքն իրեն կոչնչացնի:


Դե հավատքով էլ ինչեր ասես կարելի է արդարացնել: Խաչակրաց արշավանքները քեզ վառ օրինակ:

----------


## Varzor

> հավատացյալ անբարոյականների պակաս էլ չկա Վարզոր ջան, Իմ ասածն էն ա որ հավատքը կամ աթեիստ լինելը դրանք բարոյականության որոշիչներ չեն… չի կարելի միանշանակ պնդել որ աթեիստը անբարոյական ա, իսկ հավատացյալը բարոյական… միակ որոշիչը դա մարդու նկատմամբ ունեցած վերաբերմունքն ա, իսկ "աթեիզմն ու բարոյականությունն անհամատեղելի են" արտահեյտությունը խախտում ա էդ սկզբմունքը, այսինքն մարդու նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքն արդեն կանխավ բացասական ա դառնում… համաձանվի որ դրան բարոյական մոտեցում չես ասի մանավանդ որ ավետարանն ա վկայակոչվում… 
> 
> Ես շատ հավատացյալներ գիտեմ որ վախը եթե չլինի, ինչ չարիք ասես չեն գործի, բայց գիտեմ նաև հավատացյալներ որոնք գործում են զուտ խղճի ու մարդկայնության թելադրանքով… դրա համար կրոնն իմ համար միանշանակ մարդու մասին դատելու գործոն չի… 
> 
> Սա է…


Համամիտ եմ: Ընդհանրապես ցանկացած մարդու հանդեպ կոնկրետ ինֆորմացիայից ելնելով կանխակալ ընդհանրացված մոտեցումն ինքնին անռնվազն նեղմտություն և կարծրամտություն է: Այո, չի կարելի մարդու բարոյական հատկանիշների մասին դատել միայն նրա կրոնական պատկանելությամբ: Չնայած կան դեպքեր, երբ որևէ կոնկրետ կրոնի հետևորդն ակամայից խախտում է հասարակության կողմից ընդունված բարոյական որոշակի չափանիշներ: Ու ստեղ էլ խնդր է հենց ինքնին բարոյականությնա սահմանումը:
Բայց համար ինչպես ենք հիմնավորում, որ գողանալը անբարոյական է կամ խաբելը? Դրան հիմնավորում չկա, ուղղակի մենք այդպես ենք դատում, շատ դեպքերում էլ դա ուղղակի դաստիարակության հետևանք է: Էդ խիղճ ասածն ու բաոյականությունը շատ լղոզված հասկաղոցություններ են, եթե դրանք ընդհանրացնում ենք ու երկու տարբեր "խղճեր" կարող են իրարից ծայրահեղորեն տարբերվել հենց թեկուզ իրենց դրդապատճառներով: Օրինակ` երկու հոգի դեմ են կենդանիների ոչնչացմանը, բայց մեկը դեմ է զուտ նրա պատճառով, որ էդ ոչնչացման մեջ ոչ մի տրամաբանական ու պիտանի բան չի տեսնում, իսկ մյուսն էլ ուղղակի սիրում է էդ կենդանիներին կամ սրբացնում:

Այո, նույն բարոյական նորմերին հետևող մարդիկ միանշանակ կարող են լինել թե աթեիստ և թե հավատացյալ, բայց առավել հավանական է, որ նրանց դրդապատճառները տարբեր են:

----------


## Varzor

> Դե հավատքով էլ ինչեր ասես կարելի է արդարացնել: Խաչակրաց արշավանքները քեզ վառ օրինակ:


Խոսքը քողարկման մասի չէր, այլ իրական հավատքի ու իրական հավատացյալի, որը հավատում է իր կրոնի սկզբունքներին և պահպանում դրանք:
Թե չէ հենց նույն մարդասիրական նորմերի անվան տակ արդեն քանի միլոն մարդու գլուխ են կերել?
Ստեղ կրոնը չի մեղավոր, այլ մադկային բնույթի այն կողմը, որը իրական շարժառիթներ է ստեղծում կոնկրետ գործողույթունների համար: Իսկ ըստ ինձ դա միայն մարդուն հատուկ մի հատկությունից է գալիս` ագահությունից:

----------


## zulu

> Խոսքը քողարկման մասի չէր, այլ իրական հավատքի ու իրական հավատացյալի, որը հավատում է իր կրոնի սկզբունքներին և պահպանում դրանք:
> Թե չէ հենց նույն մարդասիրական նորմերի անվան տակ արդեն քանի միլոն մարդու գլուխ են կերել?
> Ստեղ կրոնը չի մեղավոր, այլ մադկային բնույթի այն կողմը, որը իրական շարժառիթներ է ստեղծում կոնկրետ գործողույթունների համար: Իսկ ըստ ինձ դա միայն մարդուն հատուկ մի հատկությունից է գալիս` ագահությունից:


Խոսքս հենց այդ "իրական հավատացյալի" մասին եր, որ հետեվելով իր հոգեվոր հովիվներին եւ նրանց խոսքերին՝ ինչի ասես պատրաստ է հանուն իր հավատքի: Շատ ու շատ "իրական հավատացյալներ" իրենց ուզածի պես մեկնաբանում եւ հասկանում են իրենց հավատքի "սուրբ" գրքերը, եւ իրենց թվում է, որ իրենք շատ ճիշտ, բարի ու բարոյական բաներ են անում, այն ինչ...

----------


## Varzor

> Խոսքս հենց այդ "իրական հավատացյալի" մասին եր, որ հետեվելով իր հոգեվոր հովիվներին եւ նրանց խոսքերին՝ ինչի ասես պատրաստ է հանուն իր հավատքի: Շատ ու շատ "իրական հավատացյալներ" իրենց ուզածի պես մեկնաբանում եւ հասկանում են իրենց հավատքի "սուրբ" գրքերը, եւ իրենց թվում է, որ իրենք շատ ճիշտ, բարի ու բարոյական բաներ են անում, այն ինչ...


Էդ էլ կա, բայց դրանց իրական հավատացյալներ չես համարի, դրանք ավելի շուտ զոմբիացած մարդիկ են, կույր մոլեռանդներ, որոնք ոչ թե իրենց սուրբ գրքերին են հավատում, այլ որոշ մարդկանց, որոնք իբր թե մեկանաբանելով սեփական կարծիքն ու նկրտումները թաքցնում են սուրբ գրերի քողի տակ:

Ու ստեղ շատ աթեիստների հետ ընդհանրություն կա, քանի որ աթեիստների մեծ մասը իր հայացքները բացատրում և հիմնավորում է այլ անձքանց տված ինֆորմացիայի հիման վրա: Ոչ մեկն էլ անձամբ չի ստուգել գիտական ինֆորմացիան, համարելով որ դա իր գործը չէ, որ ստոիգողները ստուգել են ու հաստատել ու համարյա առանց կասկածի ընդունում է այդ ինֆորմացիան: Մյուս կողմից էլ շատ աթեիստներ ուղղակիորեն տրամաբանությամբ հենվելով էլի իրենց ունեցած ինֆորմացիայի վրա, սակայն սեփական վերլուծությունների արդյունքում ուղղակի հրաժարվում են ընդունել սուրբ գրքերում բերված ինֆորմացիան որպես լիարժեք ճշմարտություն:
Ու ստեղ ավելի մեծ դեր է խաղում ոչ թե այն, որ իրենք իրոք չեն հավատում կամ չեն էլ մտածում արարման կամ վերին բանականության մասին, այլ այն, որ ուղղակի չեն կարողանում համակերպվել տկարամիտ ու ծիծաղելի թվացող ինֆորմացիայի իսկություն համարելու մտքի հետ: Ընդ որում ոչ բոլոր աթեիստներն են, որ հերքում են մարդու արարված լինելը: Աթեիզմն ինքնին ոչ թե արարմանն է դեմ խոսում, այլ աստծո (աստվածների) գոյությանը, բայց չի էլ հերքում, որ կարող են լինել այլ բանական կենդանի արարածներ, որոնք կարող էին մարդ արարել կամ տիրապետել այդ արարման տեխնոլոգիաներին:

Սակայն մի հատ մեծ հարց կա, որին ոչ քրիստոնեությունը, ոչ իսլամը և ոչ էլ մյուս համաշխարհային կորնները և ոչ աթեիզմը չեն կարողանում պատասխան տալ:
Լավ ենթադրենք մարդը ստեղծվել է, կամ էլ էվոլյուցիայի արդյունք է, կամ էլ այլմոլորակայինները կամ այլ բանական արարածներ են ստեղծել: Բայց ինչի?? ԻՆչ նպատակով?? Որն է մարդու արարման կամ առաջացման նպատակը? Էվոլյուցիոն տեսնակյունից նպատակ փնտրելն ուղղակի անիմաստ է: Կրոնները չեն ասում, թե ինչ նպատակով է արարվել, բայց տարբեր ձևերով փորձում են հիմնավորել, թե ինչու է մարդը ապրում (պայծառացման ձգտում, անմահություն, արարչի երկրպագություն և այլն): Ու շատ հետաքրքիր է, որ այս հիմնահարցին փորձել են պատասխաններ տալ և յուրովի պատասխանել են շատ ավելի հնագույն կրոնները` շումեր-աքքադներ, ամերիկայի հնդկացիներ և այն: Ու շատ հետաքրքիր է, բայց հիմնական բացատրությունը կայանում էր նրանում, որ մարդը պետք էր աստվածներին որպես աշխատուժ կամ հումք:

Իսկ ինչ է ասում աթեիզմը? Աթեիզմը նույնիկս չի պատասխանում, այն հարցին, թե ինչու է մարդն ապրում: Դա ընդամենը պայմանավորում են ռեֆլեքսներով ու ենթագիտակցությամբ, համարյա գիտակացական տարրեր չեն էլ ներառում:

Բա լավ, վերջը ոնց անենք? Չէ որ ոչ մեկն էլ դեռևս անցած հազարամյակների ընթացքում չի կարողացել ապացուցել իր ճշմարտացիությունը?
Հա, լավ է, աթեիզմը մարդուն ազատում է որոշակի վախերից ու զգացումներից, ինչպիսիքն են աստվածային պատժի հանդեպ վախը, անմահությունը կորցնելու վախը և այլն: Բայց ախր դրա հետ մեկ տեղ էլ խլում են մարդուց վերջին հույսը` անմահության ու երանության հույսը? Իսկ ինչ անի հուսալքված մարդը? Չէ որ ոչ բոլորն են, որ հանգիստ համակերպվում ու ապրում են իրենց ընդամենը մի կենսաբանական օրգանիզմ զգալու մտքով, մի օր անհետ ու աննպատակ կորչելու մտքով:

Ի դեպ հենց ինքը մարդկային գիտակցույթունը, նույնիկ մի պահ պատկերացնելով, որն ինքը մահացել է, դարձյալ չի կարողանում դրանից հետո դադարեցնել մտքի ընթացքն ու ոչինչ չպատկերացնել:

----------


## zulu

> Էդ էլ կա, բայց դրանց իրական հավատացյալներ չես համարի, դրանք ավելի շուտ զոմբիացած մարդիկ են, կույր մոլեռանդներ, որոնք ոչ թե իրենց սուրբ գրքերին են հավատում, այլ որոշ մարդկանց, որոնք իբր թե մեկանաբանելով սեփական կարծիքն ու նկրտումները թաքցնում են սուրբ գրերի քողի տակ:
> 
> Ու ստեղ շատ աթեիստների հետ ընդհանրություն կա, քանի որ աթեիստների մեծ մասը իր հայացքները բացատրում և հիմնավորում է այլ անձքանց տված ինֆորմացիայի հիման վրա: Ոչ մեկն էլ անձամբ չի ստուգել գիտական ինֆորմացիան, համարելով որ դա իր գործը չէ, որ ստոիգողները ստուգել են ու հաստատել ու համարյա առանց կասկածի ընդունում է այդ ինֆորմացիան: Մյուս կողմից էլ շատ աթեիստներ ուղղակիորեն տրամաբանությամբ հենվելով էլի իրենց ունեցած ինֆորմացիայի վրա, սակայն սեփական վերլուծությունների արդյունքում ուղղակի հրաժարվում են ընդունել սուրբ գրքերում բերված ինֆորմացիան որպես լիարժեք ճշմարտություն:
> Ու ստեղ ավելի մեծ դեր է խաղում ոչ թե այն, որ իրենք իրոք չեն հավատում կամ չեն էլ մտածում արարման կամ վերին բանականության մասին, այլ այն, որ ուղղակի չեն կարողանում համակերպվել տկարամիտ ու ծիծաղելի թվացող ինֆորմացիայի իսկություն համարելու մտքի հետ: Ընդ որում ոչ բոլոր աթեիստներն են, որ հերքում են մարդու արարված լինելը: Աթեիզմն ինքնին ոչ թե արարմանն է դեմ խոսում, այլ աստծո (աստվածների) գոյությանը, բայց չի էլ հերքում, որ կարող են լինել այլ բանական կենդանի արարածներ, որոնք կարող էին մարդ արարել կամ տիրապետել այդ արարման տեխնոլոգիաներին:
> 
> Սակայն մի հատ մեծ հարց կա, որին ոչ քրիստոնեությունը, ոչ իսլամը և ոչ էլ մյուս համաշխարհային կորնները և ոչ աթեիզմը չեն կարողանում պատասխան տալ:
> Լավ ենթադրենք մարդը ստեղծվել է, կամ էլ էվոլյուցիայի արդյունք է, կամ էլ այլմոլորակայինները կամ այլ բանական արարածներ են ստեղծել: Բայց ինչի?? ԻՆչ նպատակով?? Որն է մարդու արարման կամ առաջացման նպատակը? Էվոլյուցիոն տեսնակյունից նպատակ փնտրելն ուղղակի անիմաստ է: Կրոնները չեն ասում, թե ինչ նպատակով է արարվել, բայց տարբեր ձևերով փորձում են հիմնավորել, թե ինչու է մարդը ապրում (պայծառացման ձգտում, անմահություն, արարչի երկրպագություն և այլն): Ու շատ հետաքրքիր է, որ այս հիմնահարցին փորձել են պատասխաններ տալ և յուրովի պատասխանել են շատ ավելի հնագույն կրոնները` շումեր-աքքադներ, ամերիկայի հնդկացիներ և այն: Ու շատ հետաքրքիր է, բայց հիմնական բացատրությունը կայանում էր նրանում, որ մարդը պետք էր աստվածներին որպես աշխատուժ կամ հումք:
> 
> Իսկ ինչ է ասում աթեիզմը? Աթեիզմը նույնիկս չի պատասխանում, այն հարցին, թե ինչու է մարդն ապրում: Դա ընդամենը պայմանավորում են ռեֆլեքսներով ու ենթագիտակցությամբ, համարյա գիտակացական տարրեր չեն էլ ներառում:
> ...


Հարցադրումն է սխալ ԻՀԿ: Իսկ ո՞վ է ասել, որ ինչ-որ նպատակ կա, կամ պետք է լինի:

Իսկ այն մարդիկ, ովքեր նման բաներից վախենում են, միշտ էլ կգտնեն մի որեւէ կրոն կամ հավատք (կամ էլ կստեղծեն իրենցը), որպեսզի իրենց կյանքին "իմաստ" ու "նպատակ" տան, եւ անվախ նայեն առաջ: Բայց ոչ բոլորին է նման "ձեռնափայտ" անհրաժեշտ:

----------


## Varzor

> Հարցադրումն է սխալ ԻՀԿ: Իսկ ո՞վ է ասել, որ ինչ-որ նպատակ կա, կամ պետք է լինի:
> 
> Իսկ այն մարդիկ, ովքեր նման բաներից վախենում են, միշտ էլ կգտնեն մի որեւէ կրոն կամ հավատք (կամ էլ կստեղծեն իրենցը), որպեսզի իրենց կյանքին "իմաստ" ու "նպատակ" տան, եւ անվախ նայեն առաջ: Բայց ոչ բոլորին է նման "ձեռնափայտ" անհրաժեշտ:


Այսինքն ոնց թե սխալ է?
Քեզ դա չի հետաքրքրում, թե ինչու ես ապրում կամ ինչի ես ծնվել?
Եթե նույնիսկ այդպես է, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ ես այդ հարցը չեմ կարող դնել ու դնելու դեպքում էլ սխալ է: Եթե մի հարցի պատասխան չունես, դեռ չի նշանակուկ, որ հարցը սխալ է:
Ու էդ հարցը ոչ թե վախից է ծնվում, այլ անորոշությունից և անհայտությունից: Դրանք տարբեր բաներ են: Իմաստն ու նպատակը չեն տալիս, այլ գիտակցում են: Մեկի համար կայնքի իմաստը շարիկ գլորելն ա, մեկի համար էլ նպատակ չունենալը:
Իսկ ինչա, առաջարկում ես աննպատակ ապրել? Թե մեռնելու հարցը քեզ չի հուզում? Կամ էլ չի հետաքրքրում, թե դրանից հետո ինչ կա? Արդյոք դա վերջն է?

Ու փաստացի, եթե ընդհանուր նայենք հենց մենակ այն, որ էդ քո ասած սխալ հարցադրումն արդեն հազարամյակներով մարդիկ դնում են, խոսում է այն մասին, որ հարցը հեչ էլ սխալ չի, այլ նույնիսկ տեղին է:
Արի սենց ասեմ: Ես ունեմ հարց, որին ինչ-որ մեկն ինչ որ մի ձևով պատասխանում է: Ենթադրենք դա կրոնն է: Բայց դու հերիք չի պաասխան չունես, դեռ մի բան էլ հարցը սխալ ես հանում: Այ սա արդեն հեչ տրամաբանական չի:
Ու նույն ձևի աթեիզմը` մարդուն հազարամյակներ հուզող որոշ կոնցեպտուալ հարցերի պատասխանը չունի, բայց համ հարցերնին պատասխանողին է սխալ հանում,  համ պատասխանները, համ էլ հարցերը: Սա առավել քան զավեշտալի է:

----------


## Նետ

> Դարվինիզմը իդեոլոգիա չի… դարվինիզմը բարոյական նորմեր չի սահմանում… դարվինիզմը գիտություն ա և ընդունում ա միայն գիտակամ այլ ոչ թե իր կողմից բերված ապացույցներ… էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը լավի ու վատի հարց չի քննարկում… դարվինիզմը գիտական տեսություն ա… գիտությունը հավատքի վրա չի հիմնված… դարվինիզմը նույն ձևի գիտություն ա ոնց որ աստղագիտությունը, ֆիզիկան, քիմիան և մաթեմատիկան… այն բարի ու չարի հարց չի քննարկում…


Դարվինիզմը մաթեմաթիկայի ու ֆիզիկայի պես գիտություն չի:Այն գիտության քողի տակ թաքնված գաղափարախոսություն ա: Որը վերջնական հաշվով փորձում է համոզել որ մարդը առ ոչինչ է:Այն ուղղակի աննպատակ գոյացություն է:Հուսով եմ լավ հասկանում ես թէ ինչ է գոյացությունը:Այն լինում է չարորակ, կամ բարորակ:Ու եթե ընդունում ենք որ մարդը երկրածին գոյացուկ է, ապա դատելով նրա վարքից այդ գոյացությունը չարորակ է, քանի որ անխնա փջացնում է երկիրը: 
      Ես իհարկե համամիտ չեմ վերը ասավածի հետ, դա ի՛մ ասածը չի: Սա Դարվինիզմի ու աթեիզմի գաղափարախոսության արգասիքն է:
եթե որևե աթեիստ փորձի հերքել սա, ուրեմն նա լավ աթեիստ չէ: Որից էլ ես ուրախ եմ:

----------

Ավետիք (18.07.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դարվինիզմը մաթեմաթիկայի ու ֆիզիկայի պես գիտություն չի:Այն գիտության քողի տակ թաքնված գաղափարախոսություն ա: Որը վերջնական հաշվով փորձում է համոզել որ մարդը առ ոչինչ է:Այն ուղղակի աննպատակ գոյացություն է:Հուսով եմ լավ հասկանում ես թէ ինչ է գոյացությունը:Այն լինում է չարորակ, կամ բարորակ:Ու եթե ընդունում ենք որ մարդը երկրածին գոյացուկ է, ապա դատելով նրա վարքից այդ գոյացությունը չարորակ է, քանի որ անխնա փջացնում է երկիրը: 
>       Ես իհարկե համամիտ չեմ վերը ասավածի հետ, դա ի՛մ ասածը չի: Սա Դարվինիզմի ու աթեիզմի գաղափարախոսության արգասիքն է:
> եթե որևե աթեիստ փորձի հերքել սա, ուրեմն նա լավ աթեիստ չէ: Որից էլ ես ուրախ եմ:


Ձեր հոտի հովիվը, ձեզ խաբել ա Նետ ջան, 

Դարվինիզմ հասկացությունն անգամ այսօր չեն կիրառում գիտության մեջ, այլ էվոլյուցիան տեսություն են ասում ինչպես հարաբերականության տեսությունը և այլ տեսություններ ու էվոլյուցիոն տեսությամբ զբաղվում են գիտնականները՝ կենսաբաններ, մարդաբաններ երկրաբաններ, քիմիկոսներ, բժիշկներ, մարդաբաններ և անգամ աստրոֆիզիկներ… էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը հիմնվում ա քիմիայի, ֆիզիկայի հնեաբանության, երկրաբանության ինչպես նաև մաթեմատիկայի ու այլ գիտությունների վրա… 

պարզապես կրոնը զգում ա որ հողը ոտի տակից կամաց փախնում ա, դրա համար էլ ոտ-ու-ձեռ ա ընկել, հատկապես աղադավորակերպ կրոնները որոնք հիմնականում ձգտում են գիտությունը հեռու պահել մարդուց քանի որ իրենց ստեղծած կուռ դոգմատիկ կառույցը փշրվում ա դրանից… ընդհանրապես կրոնը սիրում ա մթություն, բայց ի պատիվ շատ հոգևորականների կրոնը նաև ձևափոխվում ա այսօր ու էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը ընդունվում ա որպես գիտականորեն հիմնավորված ը ընդունելի եկեղեցու համար (ոչ բոլորի) 

Աթեիզմը գաղափարախոսություն ա, Էվոլյուցիան տեսությունը ոչ… այն տեսություն ա ինչպես շատ գիտական այլ տեսություններ՝ կյանքի առաջացման միակ բացատրությունն այսօր ողջ քաղաքակիրթ, զարգացած ու խելամիտ հասարակություններում… 

Աթեիզմը բացառում ա աստծո գոյությունն ու ամեն ինչ հիմնավորում ա գիտությամբ և բարոյական նորմերը չի հիմնում աստծո և ավետարանի վրա… բառը հենց դա էլ ասում ա "ա" "թեիզմ" 

Նետ մի հատ տեր հայրի հետ ճշտի նոր գրի էլի… 

էվոլյուցիան տեսությունը կրոնի համար չարորակ գոյակցություն ա որովհետև կրոնի հերն անիծում ա, քայքայում ա նրա իշխանությունն ու դարձնում ա կրոնը կիրառելի զուտ անձնական հոգևոր խնդիրների համար… 

բայց ստեղ արի էվոլյուցիոն տեսություն չքննարկենք քանի որ դրա տեղը գիտական բաժնում ա…

----------

Quyr Qery (18.07.2012), Varzor (18.07.2012), Արէա (18.07.2012), Մինա (18.07.2012)

----------


## zulu

> Այսինքն ոնց թե սխալ է?
> Քեզ դա չի հետաքրքրում, թե ինչու ես ապրում կամ ինչի ես ծնվել?
> Եթե նույնիսկ այդպես է, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ ես այդ հարցը չեմ կարող դնել ու դնելու դեպքում էլ սխալ է: Եթե մի հարցի պատասխան չունես, դեռ չի նշանակուկ, որ հարցը սխալ է:
> Ու էդ հարցը ոչ թե վախից է ծնվում, այլ անորոշությունից և անհայտությունից: Դրանք տարբեր բաներ են: Իմաստն ու նպատակը չեն տալիս, այլ գիտակցում են: Մեկի համար կայնքի իմաստը շարիկ գլորելն ա, մեկի համար էլ նպատակ չունենալը:
> Իսկ ինչա, առաջարկում ես աննպատակ ապրել? Թե մեռնելու հարցը քեզ չի հուզում? Կամ էլ չի հետաքրքրում, թե դրանից հետո ինչ կա? Արդյոք դա վերջն է?
> 
> Ու փաստացի, եթե ընդհանուր նայենք հենց մենակ այն, որ էդ քո ասած սխալ հարցադրումն արդեն հազարամյակներով մարդիկ դնում են, խոսում է այն մասին, որ հարցը հեչ էլ սխալ չի, այլ նույնիսկ տեղին է:
> Արի սենց ասեմ: Ես ունեմ հարց, որին ինչ-որ մեկն ինչ որ մի ձևով պատասխանում է: Ենթադրենք դա կրոնն է: Բայց դու հերիք չի պաասխան չունես, դեռ մի բան էլ հարցը սխալ ես հանում: Այ սա արդեն հեչ տրամաբանական չի:
> Ու նույն ձևի աթեիզմը` մարդուն հազարամյակներ հուզող որոշ կոնցեպտուալ հարցերի պատասխանը չունի, բայց համ հարցերնին պատասխանողին է սխալ հանում,  համ պատասխանները, համ էլ հարցերը: Սա առավել քան զավեշտալի է:


Նախ եւ առաջ, ես ասացի ԻՄ ԿԱՐԾԻՔՈՎ այդ հարցը սխալ է: Ես բոլորովին ոչ իրավունք, ոչ էլ ցանկություն ունեմ որեւէ մեկին արգելել նման հարցեր տալ, պատասխաններ փնտրել եւ նույնիսկ գտնել: Իմ ՍՈՒԲՅԵԿՏԻՎ կարծիքով այդ հարցը նման է նրան, որ մարդ երկնքում ինչ-որ դեղին խորանարդ ՊԱՏԿԵՐԱՑՆԻ, իսկ հետո ինքն իրան հարց տա թե ինչու է այդ խորանարդից ձմերուկի հոտ գալիս: Եւ երկար ժամանակ պատասխան փնտրի այդ հարցին... Ամեն մարդ ինքն իրա համար է իմաստ ստեղծում իր կյանքում:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է նրան, որ "արդեն հազարամյակներով մարդիկ դնում են այդ հարցադրումը", ապա դա ԲՈԼՈՐՈՎԻՆ չի նշանակում, որ դա ճիշտ հարցադրում է: Արդեն հազարամյակներ մարդիկ իրար մորթում են հանուն կրոնի եւ հավատքի, բայց այն փաստը, որ նրանք դա անում են հազարամյակներ շարունակ, դեռ իրենց արածը ավտոմատ կերպով "ճիշտ" չի դարձնում, այլ լրիվ ընդհակառակը:

----------

Varzor (18.07.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Նախ եւ առաջ, ես ասացի ԻՄ ԿԱՐԾԻՔՈՎ այդ հարցը սխալ է: Ես բոլորովին ոչ իրավունք, ոչ էլ ցանկություն ունեմ որեւէ մեկին արգելել նման հարցեր տալ, պատասխաններ փնտրել եւ նույնիսկ գտնել: Իմ ՍՈՒԲՅԵԿՏԻՎ կարծիքով այդ հարցը նման է նրան, որ մարդ երկնքում ինչ-որ դեղին խորանարդ ՊԱՏԿԵՐԱՑՆԻ, իսկ հետո ինքն իրան հարց տա թե ինչու է այդ խորանարդից ձմերուկի հոտ գալիս: Եւ երկար ժամանակ պատասխան փնտրի այդ հարցին... Ամեն մարդ ինքն իրա համար է իմաստ ստեղծում իր կյանքում:
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է նրան, որ "արդեն հազարամյակներով մարդիկ դնում են այդ հարցադրումը", ապա դա ԲՈԼՈՐՈՎԻՆ չի նշանակում, որ դա ճիշտ հարցադրում է: Արդեն հազարամյակներ մարդիկ իրար մորթում են հանուն կրոնի եւ հավատքի, բայց այն փաստը, որ նրանք դա անում են հազարամյակներ շարունակ, դեռ իրենց արածը ավտոմատ կերպով "ճիշտ" չի դարձնում, այլ լրիվ ընդհակառակը:


Ես հենց քո կարծիքի մասին էլ խոսում էի, իմ ակրծիքն ել արդեն հայտնել էի  :Smile:  
Ձմերուկի հետ ձուգահեռներն իմ համար հեչ ակնառու և տեղի չէին` տրամաբանական կապ չտեսա մեջը, քանի որ քո ասած խորհանարդը զուտ պատկերացում էր:
Իրականությունում հանուն կրոնի ու հավատքի չեն մորթում, այլ հանուն նոյւթական շահերի: Իհարկե ֆանատիզմի գործոնը նույնպես կա: Բայց դա նույնպես ճիշտ է: Ճիշտ է այն առումով, որ մարդկային մինչև վերջ չբացահայտված էության հաճախակի դրսևորումներից մեկն է:

Իսկ ինչ է նշանակում ճիշտ հարցադրում անել? Մարդը կա, գիտակցում է, որ կա և ապրում է ու տալիս է ամենատրամաբանական ու առաջին հայացքից տրիվյալ հարցը` "իսկ ինչու"? Այսինքն հարցը բխում է ոչ թե երևակայական և անհասանելի դրույթից, այլ լիովին իրական և պարզ հիմքերից` կյանքից, որը շատերն այդպես թանկ են գնահատում:
Մարդասիության և քաղաքակրթության տեսանկյունից մարդյակին կայնքը համարվում է ամենամեծ արժեքներից մեկը, եթե ոչ ամենամեծը: Բա տրամաբանական չի այն հարցը, թե ինչու է մարդը թեկուզ ժամանակավոր, բայց տիրապետում այդ մեծագույն արժեքին: Շատ տրամաբանական ու բնական հարց է ԻՀԿ:

Իսկ ըստ քեզ ինչ հարցադրումներ պիտի դնի իր առջև մարդկությունը? Ինչ հարցադրումներ է դնում աթեիզմը և որ հարցադրումներին է լիարժեք պատասխանում?

----------


## Ավետիք

Իսկ հետաքրքիր է, *ո՞վ է աթեիզմում բարոյական չափանիշների հեղինակը, որտեղի՞ց է աթեիզմում բարոյականություն հասկացությունը և որո՞նք են աթեիզմի բարոյական չափանիշները*: Օրինակ, քրիստոնեության մեջ այս բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանը հստակ կա և հստակ գրված է (որ չասեն, թե որտեղ է գրված): Եթե հստակ պատասխաններ չկան, ապա այդ բարոյականությունը հարաբերական է և ով ինչպես կարող է կմեկնաբանի ու կվարվի: Այսպիսով արդարացվում են խաղատները, հասարակաց տները, քաղաքացիական ամուսնությունները և սրանց նման շատ ուրիշ բաներ: Եթե չկան հստակ նորմեր, ապա չի կարող լինել անբարոյականություն կամ էլ բոլորի համար համահավասար չափորոշիչներ: Դառնոմ է, այն որ քեզ համար անբարոյականություն է, ուրիշի համար լավ էլ բարոյականություն է:
Աթեիզմը մերժում է Աստծուն և Աստվածաշունչը, այդպիսով ցանկանալով հաստատել իր նորմերն ու սկզբունքները: 
Քանի որ մերժելով Աստծուն մարդ զրկում է իրեն Կատարյալի և Բացարձակի ներկայությունից, փորձում է իր անձը դնել որպես Տիեզերքի կենտրոն, դառնում է ամեն բան հարաբերական, ինչից ի հայտ են գալիս կա՛մ անիշխանությունը (անարխիան), կա՛մ բռնապէտությունը (տիրանիան): Այսինքն՝ առաջինի դեպքում ով ինչ ուզում է անում է, եկրորդի դեպքում մեկն է (և իր շրջապատը) իր ուզածն անում: Երկուսի դեպքում էլ անբարոյականությունը առկա է իր բոլոր արտահայտումներով: Եվ պատմության մեջ այս երկուսի շատ օրինակներ կան: 
Աթեիզմն ու հարաբերական բարոյականությունն սերտ կապված են:

----------

Varzor (19.07.2012), Արէա (18.07.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> Իսկ հետաքրքիր է, *ո՞վ է աթեիզմում բարոյական չափանիշների հեղինակը, որտեղի՞ց է աթեիզմում բարոյականություն հասկացությունը և որո՞նք են աթեիզմի բարոյական չափանիշները*: Օրինակ, քրիստոնեության մեջ այս բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանը հստակ կա և հստակ գրված է (որ չասեն, թե որտեղ է գրված): Եթե հստակ պատասխաններ չկան, ապա այդ բարոյականությունը հարաբերական է և ով ինչպես կարող է կմեկնաբանի ու կվարվի: Այսպիսով արդարացվում են խաղատները, հասարակաց տները, քաղաքացիական ամուսնությունները և սրանց նման շատ ուրիշ բաներ: Եթե չկան հստակ նորմեր, ապա չի կարող լինել անբարոյականություն կամ էլ բոլորի համար համահավասար չափորոշիչներ: Դառնոմ է, այն որ քեզ համար անբարոյականություն է, ուրիշի համար լավ էլ բարոյականություն է:
> Աթեիզմը մերժում է Աստծուն և Աստվածաշունչը, այդպիսով ցանկանալով հաստատել իր նորմերն ու սկզբունքները: 
> Քանի որ մերժելով Աստծուն մարդ զրկում է իրեն Կատարյալի և Բացարձակի ներկայությունից, փորձում է իր անձը դնել որպես Տիեզերքի կենտրոն, դառնում է ամեն բան հարաբերական, ինչից ի հայտ են գալիս կա՛մ անիշխանությունը (անարխիան), կա՛մ բռնապէտությունը (տիրանիան): Այսինքն՝ առաջինի դեպքում ով ինչ ուզում է անում է, եկրորդի դեպքում մեկն է (և իր շրջապատը) իր ուզածն անում: Երկուսի դեպքում էլ անբարոյականությունը առկա է իր բոլոր արտահայտումներով: Եվ պատմության մեջ այս երկուսի շատ օրինակներ կան: 
> Աթեիզմն ու հարաբերական բարոյականությունն սերտ կապված են:


Սխալմամբ շնորհակալություն հայտնեցի:

Ավետիք ջան, մեկը մի սխալ արտահայտություն արեց, հիմա բոլորով, փոխարեն ընդունեք որ իրոք նա սխալվել է, փորձում եք արդարացումներ գտնել: Իրականում ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի պարզ է, քան փորձում եք ներկայացնել խճճելով ու երկարացնելով: Ես աթեիստ եմ, դու(ք) գտնում եք որ ես անբարոյակա՞ն եմ: Այո, կամ ոչ: Էս ա հարցը, խճճել ու հիմնավորումներ հորինել պետք չի:

----------

Mephistopheles (18.07.2012), Quyr Qery (18.07.2012), Հայկօ (18.07.2012), Մինա (20.07.2012)

----------


## Ավետիք

> Սխալմամբ շնորհակալություն հայտնեցի:
> 
> Ավետիք ջան, մեկը մի սխալ արտահայտություն արեց, հիմա բոլորով, փոխարեն ընդունեք որ իրոք նա սխալվել է, փորձում եք արդարացումներ գտնել: Իրականում ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի պարզ է, քան փորձում եք ներկայացնել խճճելով ու երկարացնելով: Ես աթեիստ եմ, դու(ք) գտնում եք որ ես անբարոյակա՞ն եմ: Այո, կամ ոչ: Էս ա հարցը, խճճել ու հիմնավորումներ հորինել պետք չի:


Արէա ջան, կարող ես պատասխանել իմ վերը բերած հարցերին: Ես չեմ խճճում, ոչ էլ արդարացումներ փնտրում: Անձամբ քեզ չեմ ճանաչում և չեմ էլ ցանկանում քեզ որակավորել-վիրավորել: Խոսքս ուսմունքի մասին է, ուզում եմ հասկանալ կապն աթեիզմի և բարոյականության միջև: Խնդրում եմ ներկայացնես ինձ նախ հարցերիս պատասխանները, հետո իմ ասած կապը: Հարգանքներով:

----------

Նետ (18.09.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Իսկ հետաքրքիր է, *ո՞վ է աթեիզմում բարոյական չափանիշների հեղինակը, որտեղի՞ց է աթեիզմում բարոյականություն հասկացությունը և որո՞նք են աթեիզմի բարոյական չափանիշները*: Օրինակ, քրիստոնեության մեջ այս բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանը հստակ կա և հստակ գրված է (որ չասեն, թե որտեղ է գրված): Եթե հստակ պատասխաններ չկան, ապա այդ բարոյականությունը հարաբերական է և ով ինչպես կարող է կմեկնաբանի ու կվարվի: Այսպիսով արդարացվում են խաղատները, հասարակաց տները, քաղաքացիական ամուսնությունները և սրանց նման շատ ուրիշ բաներ: Եթե չկան հստակ նորմեր, ապա չի կարող լինել անբարոյականություն կամ էլ բոլորի համար համահավասար չափորոշիչներ: Դառնոմ է, այն որ քեզ համար անբարոյականություն է, ուրիշի համար լավ էլ բարոյականություն է:
> Աթեիզմը մերժում է Աստծուն և Աստվածաշունչը, այդպիսով ցանկանալով հաստատել իր նորմերն ու սկզբունքները: 
> Քանի որ մերժելով Աստծուն մարդ զրկում է իրեն Կատարյալի և Բացարձակի ներկայությունից, փորձում է իր անձը դնել որպես Տիեզերքի կենտրոն, դառնում է ամեն բան հարաբերական, ինչից ի հայտ են գալիս կա՛մ անիշխանությունը (անարխիան), կա՛մ բռնապէտությունը (տիրանիան): Այսինքն՝ առաջինի դեպքում ով ինչ ուզում է անում է, եկրորդի դեպքում մեկն է (և իր շրջապատը) իր ուզածն անում: Երկուսի դեպքում էլ անբարոյականությունը առկա է իր բոլոր արտահայտումներով: Եվ պատմության մեջ այս երկուսի շատ օրինակներ կան: 
> Աթեիզմն ու հարաբերական բարոյականությունն սերտ կապված են:


Շատ ես խորացել, *Նետ* ջան  :Smile: : Ասենք՝ թալանելը, սպանելը, մեկ էլ օրը ցերեկով դրամատիկականի դեմը օրալ շնանալը հաստատ անբարոյականություններ են, էդ հասկանալու համար տենց շատ խորանալ պետք չի  :Jpit: :

Ինչ մի թեիզմ ու աթեիզմ եք ներմուծել բարոյականության ու անբարոյականության դաշտ. մնում ա քվանտային ֆիզիկայից ու նոտայագրությունից էլ մի քանի նմուշներ ավելացնեք, լրիվ տեղը կընկնի:

----------


## Ավետիք

> Շատ ես խորացել, *Նետ* ջան : Ասենք՝ թալանելը, սպանելը, մեկ էլ օրը ցերեկով դրամատիկականի դեմը օրալ շնանալը հաստատ անբարոյականություններ են, էդ հասկանալու համար տենց շատ խորանալ պետք չի :
> 
> Ինչ մի թեիզմ ու աթեիզմ եք ներմուծել բարոյականության ու անբարոյականության դաշտ. մնում ա քվանտային ֆիզիկայից ու նոտայագրությունից էլ մի քանի նմուշներ ավելացնեք, լրիվ տեղը կընկնի:


Հայկօ ջան, էս դեպքում Նետը չէր, խառնել ես ընկերս:  :Wink:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկօ ջան, էս դեպքում Նետը չէր, խառնել ես ընկերս:


Չէ, *Ավետիք* ջան, հաստատ չեմ խառնել. *Նետը* բավականին երկար գրել ա ստեղ մի բան, որ բացարձակապես գրվելու կարիք չունի, իսկ բարոյականության մասին ընդհանուր քննարկումը սկսվեց էն բանից հետո, երբ հարևան թեմաներից մեկում *հովարսը* հայտարարեց, որ աթեիստն ու բարոյականությունը անհամատեղելի հասկացություններ են, ընդ որում՝ էդ առաջնային քննարկման մեջ ես էլ կայի:

----------

Mephistopheles (18.07.2012), Quyr Qery (18.07.2012), Ավետիք (18.07.2012)

----------


## Ավետիք

> Չէ, *Ավետիք* ջան, հաստատ չեմ խառնել. *Նետը* բավականին երկար գրել ա ստեղ մի բան, որ բացարձակապես գրվելու կարիք չունի, իսկ բարոյականության մասին ընդհանուր քննարկումը սկսվեց էն բանից հետո, երբ հարևան թեմաներից մեկում *հովարսը* հայտարարեց, որ աթեիստն ու բարոյականությունը անհամատեղելի հասկացություններ են, ընդ որում՝ էդ առաջնային քննարկման մեջ ես էլ կայի:


Հայկօ ջան, նոր բավականին պոզիտիվ էմոցիա փոխանցեցիր  :Hands Up:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ հետաքրքիր է, *ո՞վ է աթեիզմում բարոյական չափանիշների հեղինակը, որտեղի՞ց է աթեիզմում բարոյականություն հասկացությունը և որո՞նք են աթեիզմի բարոյական չափանիշները*: Օրինակ, քրիստոնեության մեջ այս բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանը հստակ կա և հստակ գրված է (որ չասեն, թե որտեղ է գրված): Եթե հստակ պատասխաններ չկան, ապա այդ բարոյականությունը հարաբերական է և ով ինչպես կարող է կմեկնաբանի ու կվարվի: Այսպիսով արդարացվում են խաղատները, հասարակաց տները, քաղաքացիական ամուսնությունները և սրանց նման շատ ուրիշ բաներ: Եթե չկան հստակ նորմեր, ապա չի կարող լինել անբարոյականություն կամ էլ բոլորի համար համահավասար չափորոշիչներ: Դառնոմ է, այն որ քեզ համար անբարոյականություն է, ուրիշի համար լավ էլ բարոյականություն է:
> Աթեիզմը մերժում է Աստծուն և Աստվածաշունչը, այդպիսով ցանկանալով հաստատել իր նորմերն ու սկզբունքները: 
> Քանի որ մերժելով Աստծուն մարդ զրկում է իրեն Կատարյալի և Բացարձակի ներկայությունից, փորձում է իր անձը դնել որպես Տիեզերքի կենտրոն, դառնում է ամեն բան հարաբերական, ինչից ի հայտ են գալիս կա՛մ անիշխանությունը (անարխիան), կա՛մ բռնապէտությունը (տիրանիան): Այսինքն՝ առաջինի դեպքում ով ինչ ուզում է անում է, եկրորդի դեպքում մեկն է (և իր շրջապատը) իր ուզածն անում: Երկուսի դեպքում էլ անբարոյականությունը առկա է իր բոլոր արտահայտումներով: Եվ պատմության մեջ այս երկուսի շատ օրինակներ կան: 
> Աթեիզմն ու հարաբերական բարոյականությունն սերտ կապված են:


Աթեիզմի բարոյական նորմերը նույնն են ինչ որ կրոնականինը ուղղակի դրանք չեն պատճառաբանվում ասծո գոյությամբ այլ հիմնված են մարդկայինության, խղճի, ազատության ու մարդու ինքնության վրա… այս տեսակետից կրոնական բարոյական չափանիշները բավականին հետ են մնում, դրանք ունեն պարտադրողական, մարդու ազատության սահմանափակման և եթե մի քիչ էլ հեռու գնանք ապա նաև բռնության ու հոգեբանական ճնշման էլեմենտներ… 

Մարդիկ իրենց տիեզերքի կենտրոն չեն համարում, ընդհակառակը գիտության զարգացման հետ պարզվում ա նաև որ տիեզերքի կենտրոնը (ուղիղ և փոխաբերական իմաստով) մարդը չի և ոչ էլ երկիրն ա ու աթեիստ/սոցիալիստական գաղափարներն էին որ հանրային շահը և բարօրությունը համարեցին ու ներմուծեցին որպես գերնպատակ… ասեմ ավելին ըստ կրոնի մարդն է ասծո ընտրյալը որպեսզի իշխի մնացած աշխարհին և մարդը ստեղծված է աստծո պատկերով… սրանից ավելի եսակենտրոն ու էգոիստական մոտեցում դժվար ա գտնել…

անդրադառնանք բարոյական նորմերին… դրանք միշտ էլ եղել են մարդու մեջ սկսած նրա առաջացման ժամանակաշրջանից… եթե ծանոթ չես նախաքրիստոնեական կրոններին ու առասպելներին ապա խորհուրդ կտամ ծանոթանալ… ծանոթացիր նաև համուրապպիի օրենքներին ու կտեսնես որ մինչև ավետարանը բարոյականություն եղել է… և ավետարանն ըստ էության փոխ է առել շատ ու շատ բաներ, եթե չասենք ամեն ինչ… 

հավատացյալները աստծուն ընդունում են որպեսզի գնան դրախտ ու երջանիկ հավերժ ապրեն, նրանք աղոթում են աստծուն որպեսզի նրանց բոլոր գործերին ու ցանկություններին ընդառաջի… սրանից ավելի անբարոյական, պադխալիմ բան դժվար ա պատկերացնել… սակայն պիտի հպարտությամբ նշեմ որ շատ հավատացյալներ լինելով ազնիվ ու մաքուր իրենց ցանկությունների մեջ հազվադեպ են դրախտը հիշում ու լծված են մարդկության բարօրության գործին և կարծես թե աթեիզմի հետ խնդիրներ չունեն, բացի տեսական իդեոլոգիակնից, որը նրանց չի խանգարում համագործակցել… 

կրոնը հիմնված ա վախի (դժոխք), սպասելիքի (աղոթքների իկատար ածում) և պարգևատրման (դրախտ) վրա որն իր տեսակի մեջ ավելի նյութական ա եթե մարդը անգրագետ ա (ու հիմնականում անգրագետ են լինում)… Աթեիզմը հենվում ա խղճի, բանականության ու գիտության վրա, չնայած հանուն ճշմարտության պտի ասեմ որ ամեն մարդու մոտ չի որ էս կատեգորիաները համընկնում են մարդկայնության հետ…

----------

Quyr Qery (18.07.2012), Varzor (19.07.2012), Արէա (18.07.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արէա ջան, կարող ես պատասխանել իմ վերը բերած հարցերին: Ես չեմ խճճում, ոչ էլ արդարացումներ փնտրում: Անձամբ քեզ չեմ ճանաչում և չեմ էլ ցանկանում քեզ որակավորել-վիրավորել: Խոսքս ուսմունքի մասին է, ուզում եմ հասկանալ կապն աթեիզմի և բարոյականության միջև: Խնդրում եմ ներկայացնես ինձ նախ հարցերիս պատասխանները, հետո իմ ասած կապը: Հարգանքներով:


Ավետիք ջան, դու ուզում ես ասել որ աթեիստը կամ աթեիզմը ընդունում ա՞ մարդասպանությունը, գողությունը, բոզությունը, խաբեությունը, *սուտ վկայությունը*… սրանց համար ավետարան պետք չի սրանք 100000000 տարի ա տենց ա… անգամ կենդանիների մոտ… 

եթե կարծում են որ մարդ չի կարելի սպանել որովհետև ավետարանն ա ասում, ապա նրանք բարոյականությունից բանավիճելու իրավունք չունեն… իսկ եթե ավետարանը չասե՞ր դա…

ինչ վերաբերվում ա սուտ վկայությանը որը ես դիտմամբ էի ընդգծել, ապա սուտ վկայությունների չեմպիոնը, կադիլակը, պելեն, մայլս դեյվիսը, երուսաղեմը դա կրոնն ա… ուրիշ ո՞վ ա վկայում որ կույսը հղիացել ա (աղջիկդ, կամ մայրդ որ քեզ ասի կհավատա՞ս), որ խոսող օձը կնոջը խաբել ա որ խնձոր ուտի, որ հովնանը օրեր ու գիշերներ ակուլայի փորում անցկացնելուց հետո ոչ միայն ողջ ու առողջ դուրս ա եկել, հլը մի բան էլ խելոքացած ա եղել… և վերջապես սուտ վկայություն չի՞ որ վերևը մի հատ բիձա՝ անձ ա նստած որը քո ամեն քայլին հետևում ա օր ու գիշեր և եթե հանկարծ քեզ բռնցրեց մի բանում որ դուրը չի եկել, կոխելու ա դժոխքը որ հավերժ վառվես, դաղվես, տանջվես, կտտանքների ենթարկվես… բայց նա քեզ անսահման սիրում ա (Ջորջ Կարլին)… սրանից ավելի սուտ վկայություն մարդկության պատմությունը ոչ միայն չի տեսել այլև չի էլ տեսնելու և ամենադժբախտ մոմենտ էն ա որ սրան հավատացող կա…

----------

Arpine (18.07.2012), boooooooom (18.07.2012), Quyr Qery (18.07.2012), soultaker (19.07.2012), zulu (18.07.2012), Արէա (18.07.2012), Ռուֆուս (18.07.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> Արէա ջան, կարող ես պատասխանել իմ վերը բերած հարցերին: Ես չեմ խճճում, ոչ էլ արդարացումներ փնտրում: Անձամբ քեզ չեմ ճանաչում և չեմ էլ ցանկանում քեզ որակավորել-վիրավորել: Խոսքս ուսմունքի մասին է, ուզում եմ հասկանալ կապն աթեիզմի և բարոյականության միջև: Խնդրում եմ ներկայացնես ինձ նախ հարցերիս պատասխանները, հետո իմ ասած կապը: Հարգանքներով:


Աթեիզմի ու բարոյականության մեջ կապ չկա: Թե բարոյական, թե անբարոյական մարդը կարող է աթեիստ լինել, սրանք փոխկապակցված երևույթներ չեն:
Ինչ վերաբերվում է բարոյականության չափանիշներին, ապա պետք է հիասթափեցնեմ քեզ. դրանք համամարդկային արժեքներ ու հասկացություններ են, աստվածաշունչն ու կրոնը կապ չունի դրանց հետ, դրանց ստեղծողը կրոնը չէ, դրանք կան ցանկացած երկրում, ցանկացած ռասայա-կրոնա-սեռական միջավայրում, ու այդ չափանիշները հիմնականում նույնն են ամենուր՝ չսպանել, չգողանալ, չդավաճանել, չստել, չբռնանալ, չգոռոզանալ, չզահրումարանել, չգրողուցավանել, չեսիմինչանել: Սրանց հորինողը կրոնը չէ, մարդիկ են, աթեիստներն՝ այդ թվում:

Հարցերիդ պատասխանեցի՞: Սպասե՞մ քո պատասխանին:

----------

boooooooom (19.07.2012), Mephistopheles (18.07.2012), Quyr Qery (18.07.2012)

----------


## Ruby Rue

Հետաքրքիր երևույթ ա աթեիզմը, քանի որ ինքն էնքանով ա ճիշտ ինչքանով թեիզմը: Աստծու գոյությունն ապացուցված չէ, ոչ էլ հերքված: Աստծո մասին մտորումները հաճախ փակուղի են տանում, ուստի եթե մարդն իր մտորումներից եզրակացրել է, որ չկա աստված, թող ինքն էլ «անաստված» լինի
Ըստ իս կրոնը մի տեսակ սուբյեկտիվ բան է, ամեն մարդու հավատն իր հոգում է, ամեն մեկի աստվածն՝ իր սրտում…
Իսկ թե ինչու են ստեղծվել բազմաթիվ կրոններն ու թե ինչու են սնկի պես աճում աղանդները, պարզից էլ պարզ է :Wink:

----------


## Ավետիք

> Աթեիզմի բարոյական նորմերը նույնն են ինչ որ կրոնականինը ուղղակի դրանք չեն պատճառաբանվում ասծո գոյությամբ այլ հիմնված են մարդկայինության, խղճի, ազատության ու մարդու ինքնության վրա… այս տեսակետից կրոնական բարոյական չափանիշները բավականին հետ են մնում, դրանք ունեն պարտադրողական, մարդու ազատության սահմանափակման և եթե մի քիչ էլ հեռու գնանք ապա նաև բռնության ու հոգեբանական ճնշման էլեմենտներ…


Կյանքը հակառակն է ցույց տալիս: Մենակ այն, որ հոգևոր ընտանիքներն ավելի կայուն են, դավաճանություններ կարելի է ասել չկան, երեխաները տեսնում և ճանաչում են իրենց հորն ու մորը: Եթե դա հիմնված լինեին լոկ պարտադրանքի, սահմանափակումնըրի և բռնության, կամ հոգեբանական ճնշման վրա, ապա լրիվ հակառակ պատկեր կլիներ: Ու այստեղ հարց է, թե ումն բարոյական չափանիշներն են հետ մնում: Սա կիրառական-գործնականի առումով:




> Մարդիկ իրենց տիեզերքի կենտրոն չեն համարում, ընդհակառակը գիտության զարգացման հետ պարզվում ա նաև որ տիեզերքի կենտրոնը (ուղիղ և փոխաբերական իմաստով) մարդը չի և ոչ էլ երկիրն ա ու աթեիստ/սոցիալիստական գաղափարներն էին որ հանրային շահը և բարօրությունը համարեցին ու ներմուծեցին որպես գերնպատակ… ասեմ ավելին ըստ կրոնի մարդն է ասծո ընտրյալը որպեսզի իշխի մնացած աշխարհին և մարդը ստեղծված է աստծո պատկերով… սրանից ավելի եսակենտրոն ու էգոիստական մոտեցում դժվար ա գտնել…


Աստված մարդուն ստեղծեց Իր նման սուրբ և ողորմած, և այս կոնցեպտից ելնելով տվեց նրան իշխանություն հոգալու և խնամելու, այլ ոչ թե քո ներկայացրածի պես եսակենտրոն` ինքնակամություն անելու:




> անդրադառնանք բարոյական նորմերին… դրանք միշտ էլ եղել են մարդու մեջ սկսած նրա առաջացման ժամանակաշրջանից… եթե ծանոթ չես նախաքրիստոնեական կրոններին ու առասպելներին ապա խորհուրդ կտամ ծանոթանալ… ծանոթացիր նաև համուրապպիի օրենքներին ու կտեսնես որ մինչև ավետարանը բարոյականություն եղել է… և ավետարանն ըստ էության փոխ է առել շատ ու շատ բաներ, եթե չասենք ամեն ինչ…


Արի ավելի տրամաբանորեն, եթե ըստ էվոլյուցիայի տեսության մարդն առաջացել է իրենից ավելի ցածր մակարդակի` բարոյականության տեսանկյունից, էակներից, ապա անհեթետություն է պնդել, որ հանկարծ մարդու մոտ ձևավորվեցին` անհայտ է որտեղից, բարձր բարոյական նորմեր:
Երկրորդը, նախաքրիստոնեական կրոնները նույնպես հիմնված էին` ճիշտ է հեթանոսական, բայց վերին գաղափարի` Աստծո, իրենց պատկերացմամբ: Եվ հիմա դու` աթեիստդ, կրոնական հիմք ես բերում, աթեիստական բարոյականության...???? 
Եվ երրորդը, ոչ մի գաղափարախոսություն հիմնված չէ խղճի վրա, այլ բանականության: Մաթեմատիկան, ֆիզիկան, քիմիան և ուրիշ բոլոր դիսցիպլինները հիմնված են բանականության վրա: Բարոյականությունը քրիստոնյաի մոտ հիմնված է Քրիստոսից բխող սրբության վերաբերյալ բանականության վրա: Ավետարանի հինքն ու հիմնադիրը Քրիստոս Հիսուս Տերն է, և ոչ նեկից այն փոխառնված չի:




> հավատացյալները աստծուն ընդունում են որպեսզի գնան դրախտ ու երջանիկ հավերժ ապրեն, նրանք աղոթում են աստծուն որպեսզի նրանց բոլոր գործերին ու ցանկություններին ընդառաջի… սրանից ավելի անբարոյական, պադխալիմ բան դժվար ա պատկերացնել… սակայն պիտի հպարտությամբ նշեմ որ շատ հավատացյալներ լինելով ազնիվ ու մաքուր իրենց ցանկությունների մեջ հազվադեպ են դրախտը հիշում ու լծված են մարդկության բարօրության գործին և կարծես թե աթեիզմի հետ խնդիրներ չունեն, բացի տեսական իդեոլոգիակնից, որը նրանց չի խանգարում համագործակցել… 
> 
> կրոնը հիմնված ա վախի (դժոխք), սպասելիքի (աղոթքների իկատար ածում) և պարգևատրման (դրախտ) վրա որն իր տեսակի մեջ ավելի նյութական ա եթե մարդը անգրագետ ա (ու հիմնականում անգրագետ են լինում)… Աթեիզմը հենվում ա խղճի, բանականության ու գիտության վրա, չնայած հանուն ճշմարտության պտի ասեմ որ ամեն մարդու մոտ չի որ էս կատեգորիաները համընկնում են մարդկայնության հետ…


Ճշմարիտ հավատքը հիմնված է Աստծո, Նրա սիրո, շնորհքի և խոստումների վրա, և երբեք վախի, սպասելիքների ու պարգևատրման վրա: Աստված Սեր է:

----------

fanaid (21.07.2012)

----------


## Ավետիք

> Ավետիք ջան, դու ուզում ես ասել որ աթեիստը կամ աթեիզմը ընդունում ա՞ մարդասպանությունը, գողությունը, բոզությունը, խաբեությունը, *սուտ վկայությունը*… սրանց համար ավետարան պետք չի սրանք 100000000 տարի ա տենց ա… անգամ կենդանիների մոտ… 
> 
> եթե կարծում են որ մարդ չի կարելի սպանել որովհետև ավետարանն ա ասում, ապա նրանք բարոյականությունից բանավիճելու իրավունք չունեն… իսկ եթե ավետարանը չասե՞ր դա…
> 
> ինչ վերաբերվում ա սուտ վկայությանը որը ես դիտմամբ էի ընդգծել, ապա սուտ վկայությունների չեմպիոնը, կադիլակը, պելեն, մայլս դեյվիսը, երուսաղեմը դա կրոնն ա… ուրիշ ո՞վ ա վկայում որ կույսը հղիացել ա (*աղջիկդ*, կամ *մայրդ* որ քեզ ասի կհավատա՞ս), որ խոսող օձը կնոջը խաբել ա որ խնձոր ուտի, որ հովնանը օրեր ու գիշերներ ակուլայի փորում անցկացնելուց հետո ոչ միայն ողջ ու առողջ դուրս ա եկել, հլը մի բան էլ խելոքացած ա եղել… և վերջապես սուտ վկայություն չի՞ որ վերևը մի հատ բիձա՝ անձ ա նստած որը քո ամեն քայլին հետևում ա օր ու գիշեր և եթե հանկարծ քեզ բռնցրեց մի բանում որ դուրը չի եկել, կոխելու ա դժոխքը որ հավերժ վառվես, դաղվես, տանջվես, կտտանքների ենթարկվես… բայց նա քեզ անսահման սիրում ա (Ջորջ Կարլին)… սրանից ավելի սուտ վկայություն մարդկության պատմությունը ոչ միայն չի տեսել այլև չի էլ տեսնելու և ամենադժբախտ մոմենտ էն ա որ սրան հավատացող կա…


Ես հատուկ ընդգծեցի, որ ասեմ ստեղ ոչ թե աղջիկդ կամ մայրդ է ասողը, որ հավատաս կամ չհավատաս: Այլ Բարձրյալ Ճշմարիտ Աստված: Այն Աստվածը, ու ոչ թե բիձա` սա քո թյուր հասկացությունն է, Ով Իր Միածինը զոհեց, որ մեզ ճշմարիտ Սերը տա: Բայց որ դու մերժում ես դա, քեզ առիթ չի չարախոսելու:

----------


## Varzor

> Ավետիք ջան, դու ուզում ես ասել որ աթեիստը կամ աթեիզմը ընդունում ա՞ մարդասպանությունը, գողությունը, բոզությունը, խաբեությունը, *սուտ վկայությունը*… սրանց համար ավետարան պետք չի սրանք 100000000 տարի ա տենց ա… անգամ կենդանիների մոտ…


Ապեր, արի մի ընդանրացրու: Հաստատ լիքը օրինակներ կբերեմ, որ էդ քո ասած "անընդունելի" արարքները դարերով ընդունելի են եղել: Ու կենդանիներին պետք չի ներառել նւոյնպես` իրենց մոտ "բարոյականությունը" այլ սկզբունքների վրա է դրված  :Jpit: 

Օրինակ` մարդ սպանելը շատ ազգերի ու հասարակարգերի մոտ նորմալ և ընդունելի բան էր` մենամարտեր, մահապատիժներ, պատերազմ, թալան, բրեժ և այլն:
Նույն գողությունը ասենք գնոչւների մոտ նորմալ բան է, մանավանդ ձի գողանալը, որն իրենց սովորույթներով ամրապնդված էր, ու զարմանում էին, թե իրենց ինչու են դատապարտում:
Մարմնավաճառույթունը - շատ հասարակություններ դրան նորմալ են նայել և նայում, նույնիսկ օրինականացնում են:

Հիմա սրանց բարոյականն ու անբարոյականը որնա?

----------


## Varzor

ԻՀԿ ճիշտ են ասում նրանք, ովքեր ասում են, որ Աստվածաշունչն իր բարոյականությունն է քարոզում, ու այդ բարոյականությունը պրակտիկորեն պարտադրվում է դոգմատիկ կերպով` հանկարծ սենց բան անես դժոխքի բաժին կդառնաս:  :Nono: 

Նախ ասեմ, որ ԻՀԿ բարոյականություն հասկացողությունը դա ընդամենը մարդու կողմից ընդունէլի և գիտակցված պահվածքն` թուլատրելի ու ընդունելի գործողությունները, որոնք կարող են փոփոխական լինել` կախված իրավիճակից ու էլի շատ բաներից: Ու ըստ այդմ էլ բարոյականությունը անհատական հասկացողություն է:

Ինչով է պայմանավորվում աթեիստի բարոյականությունը? Զուտ գիտակցությամբ ու խղճով? Բացարձակ համամիտ չեմ, եթե ընդհանրացված ենք մոտենում` թերի է այն առումով, որ կան նաև պետական ու հասարակական նորմեր և օրենքներ: Բացի այդ ինչ ասել է խիղճ? Գիտական տեսանկոյւնից էդ ինչա?

Մարդու համար ամենաուժեղ "սանձը" դա վախն է` դարերով ապացուցված բան եմ ասում: Բնական է, որ բարձր գիտակցության տեր մարդուն պարտադիր չի վախեցնել, որ մի բան հասկանա: Բայց փաստացի մարդկանց բացարձակ մեծամասնությունն այդ բարձր գիտկցույթունը չունեն և ավելի շատ առաջնորդվում են բնական ու բնազդային պահանջներով, զգացմունքներով: Էդ էդ պարագայում ոչ մի բարոյական նորմ գրոշի արժեք էլ չունի, եթե չես կարողանում մարդուն ինչ-որ ձև սանձել, որ էդ նորմերը չխախտի:
Ու փաստացի այն աթեիստը, որը չունի բարձր գիտակցություն և նրբազգաց խիղճ *ստիպված է լինում* պահել իր բարոյականությունը պետական և հասարակական օրենքների շրջանակներում:
Դեռևս նախնադարից սանձողի դերն իր վրա վերցրեցին կրոնը և իշխանությունը, որոնք շատ հաճախ հանդես էին գալիս նույն դիրքերից:

Հիմա նույնպես կան կրոնն ու պետական համակարգը` ամեն մեկն իր հերթին սանձողի դեր է ստանձնել, բայց ի տարբերությունը պետության ու հին կրոնի (ժամանակագրական առումով), ներկայիս կրոնը, կորցնելով իր աշխարհիկ իշխանությունը, սանձերը քաշում է միայն հավատքի վախով` դժոխքով են վախացնում: Իսկ պետությունը վախեցնում է ռեալ ֆիզիկական շոշափելի պատիժներով` տուգանքներ, ազատազրկում:
Հասարակությունն էլ իր հերթին իր պատիժներն է սահմանել` առհամարում, պարսավանք, լուտանք, մեկուսացում և կոնտակտների խզում:

Ու ըստ այդմ էլ որքան ավելի աշխարհիկ է մարդն ու ընդունում է պետական ու հասարակական օրենքների գերակայությունը, այդքանով էլ ավելի քիչ է վախենում կրոնական պատիժներից և ավելի շատ ֆիզիկական պատիժներից:

Դե հիմա ասեք, որնց եք տեսնում համընդհանւոր բարոյական նորմերի տարածումն ու պահպանումը առանց պատիժների ու պարտադրանքի?
Ինչով է տարբերվում այդ առումով (վախեցնելու պահով) պետական և հասարակական կանոն-օրենքը կրոնականից? 

Իմ կարծիքով տարբերվում է երկու բանով.
1. Դեռ մի բան էլ ավելի վատն է` նաղդով պատժում են  :Black Eye:  Իսկ կրոնականը խոստանում է, որ ինչ-որ մի օր, ինչ-որ մի աներևույթ ուժ կպատժի` կնետի ինչ-որ իմ տեղ, որի անունն է դժոխք (յանի ոչ տեսել ենք, որ էլ լսել  :Jpit:  )
2. Հասարակական և պետական պատիժներից այնուամենայնիվ կարելի է խուսափել: Իսկ կրոնականից, ասում են կաշառքն էլ չի փրկում  :Jpit: 

Ընբես որ, եկեք մի կողմ թողնենք բարոյականության շահարկումը, քանի որ ինձ համար ամենաբարոյականն է այն մարդը, որն ապրում է այնպես, որ ինձ, իմ ընտանիքին, իմ հարազատներին, իմ բարեկամներին, իմ շրջապատին չի խանգարում ապրել այնպես, ինչպես ուզում ենք: Ու այդ կանոնը վերաբերվում է բոլոր մարդկանց, այդ թվում և ինձ վրա: Իսկ թե ինչպիսին է նա ինքն իր մեջ, ինչն է նրան դրդում այդպես ապրել` հեչ լեքսուսիս չի, ուզումա կրոնը լինի, ուզում ուրիշ ինչ որ բան:

Բայց նորից շեշտեմ` աթեիզմը վերացնում է վախը աներևույթի և գերբնականի հանդեպ, իսկ դա ինչքան գիտեմ ամենաուժեղ վախն է (հոգեբաները թող ասեն): Ու ըստ այդմ էլ աթեիզմն ինչ-որ չափով նպաստում է նրան, որ դիմացինս իրեն պահի այնպես, որ ես իրեն, իմ նորմերով համարեմ անբարոյական` խանգարի իձնձ ապրել այնպես, ինչպես ես եմ ուզում, ապրի անպես, որ ես կարծեմ, որ ինքը չպիտի այդպես ապրեր:

----------


## Ավետիք

> *Աթեիզմի ու բարոյականության մեջ կապ չկա*: Թե բարոյական, թե անբարոյական մարդը կարող է աթեիստ լինել, *սրանք փոխկապակցված երևույթներ չեն:*
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է բարոյականության չափանիշներին, ապա պետք է հիասթափեցնեմ քեզ. դրանք համամարդկային արժեքներ ու հասկացություններ են, աստվածաշունչն ու կրոնը կապ չունի դրանց հետ, դրանց ստեղծողը կրոնը չէ, դրանք կան ցանկացած երկրում, ցանկացած ռասայա-կրոնա-սեռական միջավայրում, ու այդ չափանիշները հիմնականում նույնն են ամենուր՝ չսպանել, չգողանալ, չդավաճանել, չստել, չբռնանալ, չգոռոզանալ, չզահրումարանել, չգրողուցավանել, չեսիմինչանել: Սրանց հորինողը կրոնը չէ, մարդիկ են, աթեիստներն՝ այդ թվում:
> 
> Հարցերիդ պատասխանեցի՞: Սպասե՞մ քո պատասխանին:


Հարգանքներով,
Արէա ջան կսկսեմ վերջից: Ինչ-որ չափով փորձեցիր պատասխանել, բայց միայն փոքր մասին, այն էլ թյուր՝ բարոյական նորմերը արդեն կային աթեիստներից շատ առաջ, աթեիստները դրանք միայն ընդօրինակել են: Եվ դրանց հեղինակը Աստված է: Միայն Սուրբ Աստված կարող էր մարդուն ստեղծել Իր պատկերի նման բարոյականությանը ձգտող, և բարոյականության չափանիշներով: Դու ճիշտ ես՝ կրոնը չի ստեղծել դրանք, *կրոնն ընդհանրապես ոչ մի լավ բան չի ստեղծել*: Բայց այդ նորմերը գրվեցին Աստվածաշնչում, որ մարդիկ ունենան դրանք: Աստված է ամենալավ և բարի բաների Ստեղծողը: Եվ դու ինձ չես կարող հիասթափեցնել, որովհետև ես վստահ եմ, որ բացի Տեր Աստծուց, ոչ ոք չէր կարող դրանք հիմնել: Մարդիկ միայն այդ չափանիշները ժամանակ առ ժամանակ արտաքին կերպով աննշան փոփոխել են:

Քեզ հետ լիովին համամիտ եմ. «Աթեիզմի ու բարոյականության մեջ կապ չկա» մեջբերումը քեզանից, իմ կողմոց ավելացնեմ «ընդհանրապես կապ չկա»:

----------


## Ավետիք

> Ավետիք ջան, *դու ուզում ես ասել որ աթեիստը կամ աթեիզմը ընդունում ա՞ մարդասպանությունը, գողությունը, բոզությունը, խաբեությունը, սուտ վկայությունը*… սրանց համար ավետարան պետք չի սրանք 100000000 տարի ա տենց ա… անգամ կենդանիների մոտ… 
> 
> եթե կարծում են որ մարդ չի կարելի սպանել որովհետև ավետարանն ա ասում, ապա նրանք բարոյականությունից բանավիճելու իրավունք չունեն… իսկ եթե ավետարանը չասե՞ր դա…
> 
> ինչ վերաբերվում ա սուտ վկայությանը որը ես դիտմամբ էի ընդգծել, ապա սուտ վկայությունների չեմպիոնը, կադիլակը, պելեն, մայլս դեյվիսը, երուսաղեմը դա կրոնն ա… ուրիշ ո՞վ ա վկայում որ կույսը հղիացել ա (աղջիկդ, կամ մայրդ որ քեզ ասի կհավատա՞ս), որ խոսող օձը կնոջը խաբել ա որ խնձոր ուտի, որ հովնանը օրեր ու գիշերներ ակուլայի փորում անցկացնելուց հետո ոչ միայն ողջ ու առողջ դուրս ա եկել, հլը մի բան էլ խելոքացած ա եղել… և վերջապես սուտ վկայություն չի՞ որ վերևը մի հատ բիձա՝ անձ ա նստած որը քո ամեն քայլին հետևում ա օր ու գիշեր և եթե հանկարծ քեզ բռնցրեց մի բանում որ դուրը չի եկել, կոխելու ա դժոխքը որ հավերժ վառվես, դաղվես, տանջվես, կտտանքների ենթարկվես… բայց նա քեզ անսահման սիրում ա (Ջորջ Կարլին)… սրանից ավելի սուտ վկայություն մարդկության պատմությունը ոչ միայն չի տեսել այլև չի էլ տեսնելու և ամենադժբախտ մոմենտ էն ա որ սրան հավատացող կա…


Հա, Mephistopheles, հենց դա էլ ուզում եմ ասել: Երբ աթեիստ Նիթշեն հռչակեց, որ «Աստված մեռավ» սկսվեց ֆաշիցմը, որի մեջ կան քո նշած բոլոր «բարոյականությունները»: Ֆաշիզմը աթեիզմի գլուխգործոցն է՝ սիրելի զավակը: Հիտլերդ՝ հռչակավոր աթեիստդ, երևի՞ ըստ քեզ «բարոյականության օրինակ» էր: Ու հիմա ինձ հեքիաթներ մի պատմի աթեիզմի «լուսավոր բարոյախոսաության» մասին: Կամ էլ քո համակրած սոցիալ-կոմունիզմը, որ միայն հավատքի համար մարդուն կտտանքների և հալածանքների է ենթարկել, հանրության կեղծ բարորության համար: Որոնց գլխավորներն էին «բարոյական» Լենինն ու Ստալինը, կամ էլ էդ համակարգի ղեկավարները (մեկը մանկապիղծ Բերիան): Այո, ընդունում եմ, որ կան Աստծո հանդեպ անտարբեր անձիք, որ վերը բերածս օրինակները մեռժում են և դատապարտում, սակայն աթեիզմի գագաթնակետն ու գլուխգործոցը նրանք չեն, այլ վերը նշածս օրինակները, նաև նա ով դրանց նման գալու է իշխելու կարճ ժամանակով՝ Նեռը:

Ուրեմն դու ինքդ քեզ սուտ հանեցիր այս գրառումովդ... Դու մերժում ես ու ծաղրում Աստվածաշնչի ճշմարիտ իրադարձությունները, իսկ ինքդ հավատում ես կապիկից մարդու «անեղծ» առաջացմանը, որը միայն տեսության չապացուցված մի թեզ է:

----------


## Ավետիք

> այ էդ հարցի խաթեր "մեկն" ինքնարգելափակվեց… համառորեն չէր ուզում այդ հարցին պատասխանել… *ու չեն պատասխանի*…


Սրա նախորդ գրառումս հենց այդ հարցի պատասխանն է...

----------


## Tig

> Հա, Mephistopheles, հենց դա էլ ուզում եմ ասել: Երբ աթեիստ Նիթշեն հռչակեց, որ «Աստված մեռավ» սկսվեց ֆաշիցմը, որի մեջ կան քո նշած բոլոր «բարոյականությունները»: Ֆաշիզմը աթեիզմի գլուխգործոցն է՝ սիրելի զավակը: Հիտլերդ՝ հռչակավոր աթեիստդ, երևի՞ ըստ քեզ «բարոյականության օրինակ» էր: Ու հիմա ինձ հեքիաթներ մի պատմի աթեիզմի «լուսավոր բարոյախոսաության» մասին: Կամ էլ քո համակրած սոցիալ-կոմունիզմը, որ միայն հավատքի համար մարդուն կտտանքների և հալածանքների է ենթարկել, հանրության կեղծ բարորության համար: Որոնց գլխավորներն էին «բարոյական» Լենինն ու Ստալինը, կամ էլ էդ համակարգի ղեկավարները (մեկը մանկապիղծ Բերիան): Այո, ընդունում եմ, որ կան Աստծո հանդեպ անտարբեր անձիք, որ վերը բերածս օրինակները մեռժում են և դատապարտում, սակայն աթեիզմի գագաթնակետն ու գլուխգործոցը նրանք չեն, այլ վերը նշածս օրինակները, նաև նա ով դրանց նման գալու է իշխելու կարճ ժամանակով՝ Նեռը:
> 
> Ուրեմն դու ինքդ քեզ սուտ հանեցիր այս գրառումովդ... Դու մերժում ես ու ծաղրում Աստվածաշնչի ճշմարիտ իրադարձությունները, իսկ ինքդ հավատում ես կապիկից մարդու «անեղծ» առաջացմանը, որը միայն տեսության չապացուցված մի թեզ է:


Ավետիք ջան, կարելի՞ է միջամտել:

Ես աթեիստ չեմ, բայց...

Եթե զուտ Աստծո գոյությունը, ավելի ճիշտ Աստծո պատժի նկատմամբ վախը պիտի ստիպի մարդուն լինել բարոյական, ապա ես մեղմ ասած չեմ հարգի այդ բարոյականությունը: Դա իմ տեսանկնունից չակերտավոր "բարոյականություն" կլինի, կեղծ, պարտադրված բարոյականություն: Իսկ այ աթեիստ բարոյական մարդը իրոք բարոյական է:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է ֆաշիզմին և կոմունիզմին: Ինչոր տեղ այո, ֆաշիզմն ու կոմունիզմը իրենց հիմքում աթեիզմի կրողներ էին ու ինչոր տեղ հենց դրա հետևանք էր այդ գաղափարախոսությունների բարոյազրկումը: Բայց երևի թե մարդկությունը պիտի անցներ դրա միջով որպեսզի հասկանար, որ կեղծ, վախի վրա հիմնված բարոյականությունը վաղ թե ուշ փուչիկի նման պայթում է: Եվ որ արդեն ժամանակն է հասունանալ և մարդու մեջ իրական բարոյականության հիմքեր դնել: Ու իմ կարծիքով ընդհանուր առմամբ մարդկությանը դա հաջողվում է... Առանձին անհատներին մի դիտարկի, այլ ընդհանուր մարդության տենդենցը: Շատ ու շատ մարդիկ արդեն իրոք որ իրենց բարոյականության հիմքում ոչ թե կրոնն են դնում, այլ իրական համամարդկային արժեքները: Ու մարդկանց այդ շերտը իմ կարծիքով գնալով աճում է...

----------

Quyr Qery (20.07.2012), Ավետիք (19.07.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> Հարգանքներով,
> Արէա ջան կսկսեմ վերջից: Ինչ-որ չափով փորձեցիր պատասխանել, բայց միայն փոքր մասին, այն էլ թյուր՝ բարոյական նորմերը արդեն կային աթեիստներից շատ առաջ, աթեիստները դրանք միայն ընդօրինակել են: Եվ դրանց հեղինակը Աստված է: Միայն Սուրբ Աստված կարող էր մարդուն ստեղծել Իր պատկերի նման բարոյականությանը ձգտող, և բարոյականության չափանիշներով: Դու ճիշտ ես՝ կրոնը չի ստեղծել դրանք, *կրոնն ընդհանրապես ոչ մի լավ բան չի ստեղծել*: Բայց այդ նորմերը գրվեցին Աստվածաշնչում, որ մարդիկ ունենան դրանք: Աստված է ամենալավ և բարի բաների Ստեղծողը: Եվ դու ինձ չես կարող հիասթափեցնել, որովհետև ես վստահ եմ, որ բացի Տեր Աստծուց, ոչ ոք չէր կարող դրանք հիմնել: Մարդիկ միայն այդ չափանիշները ժամանակ առ ժամանակ արտաքին կերպով աննշան փոփոխել են:
> 
> Քեզ հետ լիովին համամիտ եմ. «Աթեիզմի ու բարոյականության մեջ կապ չկա» մեջբերումը քեզանից, իմ կողմոց ավելացնեմ «ընդհանրապես կապ չկա»:


Էլի իմ հարցին չես պատասխանում: Ու ճիշտ ես անում: Ի՞նչ ասես, ասես հա դու անբարոյակա՞ն ես, ծիծաղելի ա չէ՞:
Վերջ տուր Ավետիք, դու խելացի մարդ ես, դու ինքդ էլ գիտես, որ աթեիստ լինելը մարդու անբարոյականության մասին չի խոսում  :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (19.07.2012), Quyr Qery (20.07.2012), Tig (19.07.2012), VisTolog (20.07.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կյանքը հակառակն է ցույց տալիս: Մենակ այն, որ հոգևոր ընտանիքներն ավելի կայուն են, դավաճանություններ կարելի է ասել չկան, երեխաները տեսնում և ճանաչում են իրենց հորն ու մորը: Եթե դա հիմնված լինեին լոկ պարտադրանքի, սահմանափակումնըրի և բռնության, կամ հոգեբանական ճնշման վրա, ապա լրիվ հակառակ պատկեր կլիներ: Ու այստեղ հարց է, թե ումն բարոյական չափանիշներն են հետ մնում: Սա կիրառական-գործնականի առումով:


քեզ ո՞վ ա տենց բան ասել… ուղղակի "հոգևոր" ընտանիքներում տաբու ա տենց բաների մասին խոսելը… իսկ կյանքը լրիվ հակառակն ա ցույց տալիս… հոգևոր ընտանիքներում ու համայնքներում (ոչ բոլոր) մանկապղծությունն ու բռնաբարությունը էդքան էլ տարօրինակ երևույթներ չեն ինչքան դու ես փորձում ապակողմնորոշել… իհարկե ճանաչում են հորն էլ մորն էլ, բայց ո՞նց… էլի եմ ասում ես սա չեմ տարածում բոլորի վրա, սա ձեր գործելաոճն ա… 



> *Աստված մարդուն ստեղծեց Իր նման սուրբ և ողորմած,* և այս կոնցեպտից ելնելով տվեց նրան իշխանություն հոգալու և խնամելու, այլ ոչ թե քո ներկայացրածի պես եսակենտրոն` ինքնակամություն անելու:


դատելով մարդկության պատմությամբ շատ դաժան, անմարդկային, ստախոս, ապերախտ աստծո հետ գործ ունեք… իրա ողորմածության չափը մանք արդեն տեսել ենք…




> Արի ավելի տրամաբանորեն, եթե ըստ էվոլյուցիայի տեսության մարդն առաջացել է իրենից ավելի ցածր մակարդակի` բարոյականության տեսանկյունից, էակներից, ապա անհեթետություն է պնդել, որ հանկարծ մարդու մոտ ձևավորվեցին` անհայտ է որտեղից, բարձր բարոյական նորմեր:
> Երկրորդը, նախաքրիստոնեական կրոնները նույնպես հիմնված էին` ճիշտ է հեթանոսական, բայց վերին գաղափարի` Աստծո, իրենց պատկերացմամբ: Եվ հիմա դու` աթեիստդ, կրոնական հիմք ես բերում, աթեիստական բարոյականության...???? 
> Եվ երրորդը, ոչ մի գաղափարախոսություն հիմնված չէ խղճի վրա, այլ բանականության: Մաթեմատիկան, ֆիզիկան, քիմիան և ուրիշ բոլոր դիսցիպլինները հիմնված են բանականության վրա: Բարոյականությունը քրիստոնյաի մոտ հիմնված է Քրիստոսից բխող սրբության վերաբերյալ բանականության վրա: Ավետարանի հինքն ու հիմնադիրը Քրիստոս Հիսուս Տերն է, և ոչ նեկից այն փոխառնված չի:


եթե տենց լավ ես տրամաբանում ապա գիտակցության հետ նաև բարոյականությունն ա զարգանում… քո համար անհայտ ա որովհետև դու կարծես տրամաբանության տարբեր չափանիշ ունես ու ամեն ինչ քո մոտ գիտություն, արվեստ գրականություն հասարակագիտություն ու ամեն ամեն ինչ մի գրքով են սովորում՝ ավետարանով… ասեմ որ սխալ ա…

աթեիստական կամ կրոնական բարոյականություն չկա, իսկ եթե կա ապա կյանքը ցույց ա տալիս որ կա կրոնական միայն որն էլ հանգեցնում ա բռնության, դեմագոգիայի ու ռասիզմի… հենց էս ֆորումում կա տենց բան… 2000 տարի դա է արվել, ով որ իրենց հետ չի իրենց թշնամին է… հայոց պատմությունն անգամ քեզ մեծ վկայություն է թե ինչի կարող է տանել կրոնական բարոյականությունը… 

խիղճը բանականության արդյունք ա Ավո… անտրամաբանական բաներ մի խոսա… միայն բանական կյանքիձևերն են խղճի տիրապետում, որի հիմքում կարիքն ա… 





> Ճշմարիտ հավատքը հիմնված է Աստծո, Նրա սիրո, շնորհքի և խոստումների վրա, և երբեք վախի, սպասելիքների ու պարգևատրման վրա: Աստված Սեր է:


պատմության մեջ դժողքն ավելի վառ գույներով ա նկարագրված կրոնի կողմից քան պարգևները… պօլիտիկա կնուտա ի պրյանիկա… քո կարծիքով մարդիկ անխելք են ու չեն հասկանու՞մ… Աստծո պատիժը բա ի՞նչ ա… սիրո դրսևորու՞մ… դուք սաղդ երազում եք որ աստված գա ու բոլոր անհավատներին պատժի ու առաջին հերթին աթեիստներին, սա ա ձեր երազը Ահեղ Դատաստանը… եթե վախի վրա չի հիմնված բա ի՞նչ եք առավոտից իրիկուն ահեղ դատաստանով ու դժոխքով մարդկանց ու հիմնականում անգրագետ, վախացնում…

----------

Quyr Qery (20.07.2012), Tig (20.07.2012), Արէա (20.07.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Հա, Mephistopheles, հենց դա էլ ուզում եմ ասել:* Երբ աթեիստ Նիթշեն հռչակեց, որ «Աստված մեռավ» սկսվեց ֆաշիցմը, որի մեջ կան քո նշած բոլոր «բարոյականությունները»: Ֆաշիզմը աթեիզմի գլուխգործոցն է՝ սիրելի զավակը: Հիտլերդ՝ հռչակավոր աթեիստդ, երևի՞ ըստ քեզ «բարոյականության օրինակ» էր: Ու հիմա ինձ հեքիաթներ մի պատմի աթեիզմի «լուսավոր բարոյախոսաության» մասին: Կամ էլ քո համակրած սոցիալ-կոմունիզմը, որ միայն հավատքի համար մարդուն կտտանքների և հալածանքների է ենթարկել, հանրության կեղծ բարորության համար: Որոնց գլխավորներն էին «բարոյական» Լենինն ու *Ստալինը*, կամ էլ էդ համակարգի ղեկավարները (*մեկը մանկապիղծ Բերիան*): Այո, ընդունում եմ, որ կան Աստծո հանդեպ անտարբեր անձիք, որ վերը բերածս օրինակները մեռժում են և դատապարտում, սակայն աթեիզմի գագաթնակետն ու գլուխգործոցը նրանք չեն, այլ վերը նշածս օրինակները, նաև նա ով դրանց նման գալու է իշխելու կարճ ժամանակով՝ Նեռը:
> 
> Ուրեմն դու ինքդ քեզ սուտ հանեցիր այս գրառումովդ... Դու մերժում ես ու ծաղրում Աստվածաշնչի ճշմարիտ իրադարձությունները, իսկ ինքդ հավատում ես կապիկից մարդու «անեղծ» առաջացմանը, որը միայն տեսության չապացուցված մի թեզ է:


Փաստորեն դու ուզում ես ասել որ էս ֆորումի մարդիկ որոնք աթեիստ են ուրեմն "ընդունում են մարդասպանությունը, գողությունը, բոզությունը, խաբեությունը, սուտ վկայությունը"… հիմա որ քեզ ասեմ ռասիստ ու քսենոֆոդ սա կլինի վիրավորա՞նք թե քո նկարագիրը քո իսկ բառերով… միակ մարդը որ ստեղ սուտ վկայություն ա տալիս դա դու ես, որովհետև խոսում ես մի բանի մասին ու վկայություն ես տալիս մի բանի որին ոչ տեսել ես, ոչ կարելի է տեսնել… հիմա դու քո իսկ չափանիշներով աթեիստ ե՞ս, կարա՞նք քեզ էլ մնացած հատկանիշները վերագրենք… իհարկե ոչ, դու պարզապես մոլորյալ մարդ ես ու ուղեղը կրոնով լվացել են, որը կրոնի ու եկեղեցու արած պատմական ու էպիկ սխանդը դարերի ընթացքում ու մինչև օրս չի տեսնում… մի մարդ որը չի տեսնում թե կրոնի ու աստծո անունից Հայաստանը 1700 տարի առաջ ինչ սպանդի ու գենոցիդի միջով անցավ… դու մի մարդ ես որը չի տեսնում թե Հայաստանում ինչպես պավլիկյան ու թոնդրակեցիների շարժումը հանուն ասծո, կրոնի ու եկեղեցու, արյան մեջ խեղտեցին՝ իրենց իսկ եղբայրների ու քույրերի արյան մեջ… Բարթուղիմեոսյան գիշերները կարծես թե քեզ բան չեն հուշում, խաչակրաց արշավանքը կարծես քիչ արյուն ա թափել որ ուշադրությունդ չի գրավում … Եվրոպան աստծո անունը բերանին արյան մեջ թաղվեց… Գերմանիայի բնակչության 1/3-ը կրոնական բախումների արդյունքում վերացավ… 

որևէ աթեիստ սրա ռեկորդը չի կարա խփի եթե անգամ ուզի ու ասեմ որ քո նշած աթեիստներն ու կոմունիստ ֆաշիստները դա արել են եկեղեցու աջակցությամբ, սովետում չէ, բայց գերմանիայում հա… Ստալինն ուներ հոգևոր սեմինարիայի կրթություն, իսկ Բերիան մեծացել ա օրթոդոքս քրիստոնյա ընտանիքում ու ամյրն այնքան հավատացյալ ա եղել ու էնքան ա եկեղեցի գնացել որ հենց ընդեղ էլ մահացել ա… 

մանկապղծության տարիների ու դարերի արձանագրություններ ու դեպքեր կան որոնք համատարած են եկեղեցում ու այսօր մեջտեղ են հանվում, կարող ես էդ ինֆորմացիան հեշտությամբ ձեռք բերել… և եթե մանկապիղծները եղել են անհատներ, ապա շատ շատ են եղել ու նրանց իր հովանավորության տակ է վերցրել հենց եկեղեցի ու կոծկել են բոլոր դեպքերը հա,մատարած… այսինքն այն եղել է համակարգային ու նույնիսկ կանոնակարգված… էս սրբապղծություններն ու մարդասպանությունները կատարվել են կղերական ամենաբարձր մակարդակով ու անձամբ իրենց իմացությամբ… 

սա ա կրոնի ու եկեղեցու բարոյական կերպարը իրենց իսկ բառերով և գործով… 

կրոնն ու եկեղեցին դաժանության ասպարեզում անգերազանցելի են… երբ որ խոսքը գնում ա մարդասիրությունից ու բարոյականությունից ապա կրոնը պարտավոր է պապանձվել ու չխոսել… երբ խոսքը գնում է սուտ վկայությունից հատկապես, ապա կրոնը և եկեղեցի նույնիսկ կարող են քրեական պատասխանատվության ենթարկվել այն ստի ու ու կեղծ վկայությունների համար որոնք 2000 տարի նրանք մարդկությանը տվել են, բայց ոչ այլևս… էդ թմրադեղն արդեն իր ուժը կորցրել ա մարդիկ միայն առերես կհավատան դարավոր ստին, բայց իրականում ու գործնականում նրանք չեն վստահի…

դուք նման եք այն միայնակ մոր մոտ մեծացած ու բռնաբարված երեխային, որը կարծում ա որ հես ա պապան կգա ու սաղին կպատժի… կներես Ավո ջան, բայց պապան չի գալու, պապան չկա ուրիշ ընտանիք ունի հիմա ու մամայիդ պտի մեղադրես սաղ կյանքդ քեզ խաբելու համար…

----------

Quyr Qery (20.07.2012), Tig (20.07.2012), VisTolog (21.07.2012), zulu (20.07.2012), Արէա (20.07.2012), Գալաթեա (20.07.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սրա նախորդ գրառումս հենց այդ հարցի պատասխանն է...


դե ուրեմն դու ռասիստ ու քսենոֆոբ ես ու մարդու նկատմաբ ատելություն ես տածում նույնիսկ առանց իրեն տեսնելու հենվելով զուտ էն բանի վրա որ մարդն ասումա որ ինքը աթեիստ ա… եթե տենց ա ուրեմն թուրքերը բոլոր հիմքերն ունեին մեզ ոչնչացնելու, որովհետև իրանց ստանդարտներով էլ մենք գյավուր էինք… երևում ա քեզ դուր ա գալիս էդ մեթոդը… փարիսեցիությունն ու երկերեսայնությունը համեմված սուտ վկայությամբ կազմում են ձեր բարոյական կերպարը ու կերտվածքը… ճշմարտգությունն ու ուղիղ խոսքը ձեզ համար նույնքան ատելի է որքան մարդը որը ձեզ տալիս է մի հարց որին պատասխանել չեք կարող… 

գոնե իմացանք թե ում հետ ենք խոսում…

ուղղակի խնդրվում ա բոլոր ֆորումցիների կողմից այլևս բարության, գթության, ներման ու սիրո մասին չխոսել քանի որ քո ատելությունն առ աթեիսզմ մթագնում է ցանկացած սիրո դրսևորում… սրանք անհամատեղելի են… 

բայց ես որպես աթեիստ ու բարոյական մարդ, ներում եմ քեզ ու ընդունում եմ քեզ այնպես ինչպես որ կաս… շուն ես գել ես մեր արյունն ես ու ես կյանքում քո վրա բռնություն չեմ կիրառի, այլ կաշխատեմ պարտակել այն անսահման ատելությունն ու մաղձը որ տածում ես դու քո հայրենակիսների նկատմամբ, մարդու նկատմամբ որը քեզ հետ նույն կրոնը չի կիսում, չի կիսում կեղծիքի ու ստի նկատմամբ հանդուրժողականությունը… *ուշադիր, ես հավատքի ու աստծո անուն չեմ տալիս*… հայ ժողովուրդը կրոնական ու եկեղեցական շատ դաժանություններ ու արյուն ա մարսել ու ներել՝ դու ամենավատ դրսևորումը չես, դու ավելի շուտ զոհ ես հովարսի պես…

----------

Quyr Qery (20.07.2012), Tig (20.07.2012), VisTolog (21.07.2012), zulu (20.07.2012), Գալաթեա (20.07.2012)

----------


## fanaid

> Ավետիք ջան, կարելի՞ է միջամտել:
> 
> Ես աթեիստ չեմ, բայց...
> 
> Եթե զուտ Աստծո գոյությունը, ավելի ճիշտ Աստծո պատժի նկատմամբ վախը պիտի ստիպի մարդուն լինել բարոյական, ապա ես մեղմ ասած չեմ հարգի այդ բարոյականությունը: Դա իմ տեսանկնունից չակերտավոր "բարոյականություն" կլինի, կեղծ, պարտադրված բարոյականություն: Իսկ այ աթեիստ բարոյական մարդը իրոք բարոյական է:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է ֆաշիզմին և կոմունիզմին: Ինչոր տեղ այո, ֆաշիզմն ու կոմունիզմը իրենց հիմքում աթեիզմի կրողներ էին ու ինչոր տեղ հենց դրա հետևանք էր այդ գաղափարախոսությունների բարոյազրկումը: Բայց երևի թե մարդկությունը պիտի անցներ դրա միջով որպեսզի հասկանար, որ կեղծ, վախի վրա հիմնված բարոյականությունը վաղ թե ուշ փուչիկի նման պայթում է: Եվ որ արդեն ժամանակն է հասունանալ և մարդու մեջ իրական բարոյականության հիմքեր դնել: Ու իմ կարծիքով ընդհանուր առմամբ մարդկությանը դա հաջողվում է... Առանձին անհատներին մի դիտարկի, այլ ընդհանուր մարդության տենդենցը: Շատ ու շատ մարդիկ արդեն իրոք որ իրենց բարոյականության հիմքում ոչ թե կրոնն են դնում, այլ իրական համամարդկային արժեքները: Ու մարդկանց այդ շերտը իմ կարծիքով գնալով աճում է...


Հարգելի Տիգ, ոչ թե վախից են դառնում բարոյական , այլ ընդունելով Աստծու Սուրբ Հոգին, որը մարդուն առաջնորդում է բարոյական կյանքի:
Անաստվածների մոտ բարոյականությունը դա մի գաղափարախոսության տեսակ է, ինչպես բոլոր գաղափարախոսությունները մի օր վերանում են, այնպես էլ սա կվերանա առաջին իսկ նեղության, անհաջողության, դժվարության և նման դեպքերում:

----------

Ավետիք (20.07.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

> դեթե տենց ա ուրեմն թուրքերը բոլոր հիմքերն ունեին մեզ ոչնչացնելու, որովհետև իրանց ստանդարտներով էլ մենք գյավուր էինք…


 :Jpit:  Մի ծայրահեղացրու, Մեֆ, մեդալը սովորաբար երկու երես ա ունենում:
Մեջբերում Մորգենթաուից ('Ambassador Morgenthau's Story').

"I can personally testify that he [Talât] cared nothing for Mohammedanism for, like most of the leaders of his party, he scoffed at all religions. 'I hate all priests, rabbis and hodjas,' he once told me.... Practically all of them were atheists....Yet they saw fit to develop a manipulative instrumental attitude toward religion."
«Ես անձնապես կարող եմ վկայել, որ նա (Թալեաթը) չէր համակրում մահմեդականությունը, քանի որ, ինչպես և իր կուսակցության շատ առաջնորդներ, նա ծաղրում էր բոլոր կրոնները: «Ես ատում եմ բոլոր քահանաներին, րաբբիներն և հոջաներին»,- մի անգամ ասաց ինձ նա... Գործնականում բոլոր նրանք աթեիստներ էին... Այնուամենայնիվ նրանք նպատակահարմար գտան կրոնի հանդեպ ձևավորել մանիպուլյատիվ միջոցային մի վերաբերմունք»: Ներողություն անորակ թարգմանության համար:

Հ.Գ. Էս չի նշանակում, որ ես որևէ կերպ համաձայն եմ աթեիստների բարոյականության մասին վերը շարադրված պնդումներին:
Հ.Գ.Գ. Մե՛ֆ, relax, take it easy man.

----------

keyboard (20.07.2012), Quyr Qery (20.07.2012), Tig (20.07.2012), Varzor (20.07.2012), Շինարար (20.07.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մի ծայրահեղացրու, Մեֆ, մեդալը սովորաբար երկու երես ա ունենում:
> Մեջբերում Մորգենթաուից ('Ambassador Morgenthau's Story').
> 
> "I can personally testify that he [Talât] cared nothing for Mohammedanism for, like most of the leaders of his party, he scoffed at all religions. 'I hate all priests, rabbis and hodjas,' he once told me.... Practically all of them were atheists....Yet they saw fit to develop a manipulative instrumental attitude toward religion."
> «Ես անձնապես կարող եմ վկայել, որ նա (Թալեաթը) չէր համակրում մահմեդականությունը, քանի որ, ինչպես և իր կուսակցության շատ առաջնորդներ, նա ծաղրում էր բոլոր կրոնները: «Ես ատում եմ բոլոր քահանաներին, րաբբիներն և հոջաներին»,- մի անգամ ասաց ինձ նա... Գործնականում բոլոր նրանք աթեիստներ էին... Այնուամենայնիվ նրանք նպատակահարմար գտան կրոնի հանդեպ ձևավորել մանիպուլյատիվ միջոցային մի վերաբերմունք»: Ներողություն անորակ թարգմանության համար:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Էս չի նշանակում, որ ես որևէ կերպ համաձայն եմ աթեիստների բարոյականության մասին վերը շարադրված պնդումներին:
> Հ.Գ.Գ. Մե՛ֆ, relax, take it easy man.


Մուն ջան, կարիք չկա թարգմանելու, բայց շատ շնորհակալ եմ ՕՐԻՆԱԿԻ համար… դա կարծես իմ պնդումն  ավելի ա հաստատում… ռասիսզմն ու քսենոֆոբիան միայն կրոնական բնույթ չի ունենում ու եթե գենոցիդի սահմանումը նայես ապա դրա մեջ մտնում ա ոչ միայն էթնիկ այլև կրոնական խտրականությունը որպես պատճառ, բայց հետաքրքրականն էն ա քո օրինակի մեջ որ թալեաթը կրոնն ա ընտրել որպես ցեղասպանության իրագործման քող, կարծես կրոնի տակ արված հանցագործությունները ներվում են… մեղքը մինչ այդ արված կրոնի քողի տակ սպանությունների արդարացումն ու անպատիժ մնալն ա… նաև այն որ մարդիկ կրենական տարբերությունների առկայության դեպքում ավելի հեշտ են գնում բարբարոսության, քանի որ կղերականությունը դա միշտ էլ թույլատրել ա…

----------

Moonwalker (20.07.2012), Quyr Qery (20.07.2012), Sambitbaba (22.07.2012), Tig (20.07.2012), Մինա (02.08.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Mephistopheles,* դու երևի մոռացար թե ինչպիսի արհամարանքով ՝՝շնորհավորեցիր՝՝* Մինայի* ծնունդը և այսքանից հետո բարոյականությունից  ես խոսում, կամ էլ այս վերջին գրառումդ՝ որում նույնպես վիրավորելով ես պատասխանում, ստորև
> 
> Հարգելի Տիգ, ոչ թե վախից են դառնում բարոյական , այլ ընդունելով Աստծու Սուրբ Հոգին, որը մարդուն առաջնորդում է բարոյական կյանքի:
> Անաստվածների մոտ բարոյականությունը դա մի գաղափարախոսության տեսակ է, ինչպես բոլոր գաղափարախոսությունները մի օր վերանում են, այնպես էլ սա կվերանա առաջին իսկ նեղության, անհաջողության, դժվարության և նման դեպքերում:



Տիգը ճիշտ ա ասում… իմ կողմից եթե ավելացնեմ ապա դժոխքի ու ահեղ դատաստանի գաղափարը եթե հանենք կրոնի միջից ապա այն արդեն կրոն չի լինի ու դժվար կղերականությունը կարողանա իր վրա ուշադրություն գրավել, իսկ ենթարկելու կամ ղեկավարելու հնարաբորությունները կտրուկ նվազում են… վախն անփոխարինելի ա կրոնի մեջ… եղել ա ժամանակ երբ մարդիկ չեն վախեցել և այն ժամանակ արյուն ա հոսել ՝ գետերով… սրա վկայությունը պատմությունն ա… ես փաստ եմ ասում

----------

Quyr Qery (20.07.2012), Tig (20.07.2012), VisTolog (20.07.2012), Մինա (02.08.2012)

----------


## Արէա

Քրիստոսը տեսներ իր անունով ինչեր են անում, իր խոսքերը ոնց են խեղաթյուրում, կգժվեր. խեղճ մարդ: Աշխարհը Քրիստոնյաների պակաս ունի:

----------

Mephistopheles (20.07.2012), Quyr Qery (20.07.2012), Varzor (20.07.2012), VisTolog (20.07.2012)

----------


## Varzor

Ժողովուրդ ինչ կապ ունեն կրոնական հայացքները բարոյականության սահմանման հետ?

Էլի մի հատ հարցնեմ` ինչ է բարոյականությունը?
Եթե էդ կսահմանեք ու սահմանման մեջ կրոնի հետ կապված բան կգտնեք, նոր շարունակենք:

----------

Quyr Qery (20.07.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

> Ժողովուրդ ինչ կապ ունեն կրոնական հայացքները բարոյականության սահմանման հետ?
> 
> Էլի մի հատ հարցնեմ` ինչ է բարոյականությունը?
> Եթե էդ կսահմանեք ու սահմանման մեջ կրոնի հետ կապված բան կգտնեք, նոր շարունակենք:


Բարոյականություն է քրիստոնյա լինելը, անբարոյականություն է աթեիստ լինելը: :Secret:

----------

Mephistopheles (20.07.2012), Quyr Qery (20.07.2012), soultaker (20.07.2012), Varzor (20.07.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Հավատացյալներ ջան, ինչի՞ եք ախար դուք վատ մարդ կպնում էն փաստից, որ աշխարհում կան լիքը աթեստ, բարոյական բարձր արժեքներով մարդիկ:
Ծանր եք տանում, որ մեկը կարա աստծո պատժից չվախենա, բայց մեկ ա, նորմալ մարդ լինի՞:
Ձեզ ի՞նչ դրանից:

----------

Mephistopheles (21.07.2012), Quyr Qery (21.07.2012), Tig (21.07.2012), Varzor (21.07.2012), VisTolog (21.07.2012), zulu (21.07.2012), Արէա (20.07.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հա, Mephistopheles, հենց դա էլ ուզում եմ ասել: Երբ աթեիստ Նիթշեն հռչակեց, որ «Աստված մեռավ» սկսվեց ֆաշիցմը, որի մեջ կան քո նշած բոլոր «բարոյականությունները»: Ֆաշիզմը աթեիզմի գլուխգործոցն է՝ սիրելի զավակը: Հիտլերդ՝ հռչակավոր աթեիստդ, երևի՞ ըստ քեզ «բարոյականության օրինակ» էր: Ու հիմա ինձ հեքիաթներ մի պատմի աթեիզմի «լուսավոր բարոյախոսաության» մասին: Կամ էլ քո համակրած սոցիալ-կոմունիզմը, որ միայն հավատքի համար մարդուն կտտանքների և հալածանքների է ենթարկել, հանրության կեղծ բարորության համար: Որոնց գլխավորներն էին «բարոյական» Լենինն ու Ստալինը, կամ էլ էդ համակարգի ղեկավարները (մեկը մանկապիղծ Բերիան): Այո, ընդունում եմ, որ կան Աստծո հանդեպ անտարբեր անձիք, որ վերը բերածս օրինակները մեռժում են և դատապարտում, սակայն աթեիզմի գագաթնակետն ու գլուխգործոցը նրանք չեն, այլ վերը նշածս օրինակները, նաև նա ով դրանց նման գալու է իշխելու կարճ ժամանակով՝ Նեռը:
> 
> Ուրեմն դու ինքդ քեզ սուտ հանեցիր այս գրառումովդ... Դու մերժում ես ու ծաղրում Աստվածաշնչի ճշմարիտ իրադարձությունները, իսկ ինքդ հավատում ես կապիկից մարդու «անեղծ» առաջացմանը, որը միայն տեսության չապացուցված մի թեզ է:


Ի դեպ.
*
Մենք մեր շարքերում չենք հանդուրժում և ոչ մեկին, ով մերժում է քրիստոնեության գաղափարները... ըստ էության՝ մեր շարժումը քրիստոնեական է:*
_(հատված Ադոլֆ Հիտլերի ճառից, Պասսաու, 1928թ-ի հոկտեմբերի 27)_

*Մենք համոզված էինք, որ ժողովուրդը հավատի կարիք ունի: Եվ ուրեմն մենք ձեռնամուխ եղանք պայքարելու աթեիստական շարժման դեմ: Ընդ որում՝ մեր պայքարն ընդամենը տեսական հայտարարություններով չսահմանափակվեց. մենք ճզմեցինք աթեիզմը մեր կրունկի տակ:*
_(հատված Ադոլֆ Հիտլերի ճառից, Բեռլին, 1933թ-ի հոկտեմբերի 24)_

*Իմ հերթին՝ ես ճանաչում և ընդունում եմ մեկ այլ պատվիրան, որն ասում է. մա՛րդը պետք է վերջին մահացու հարվածը հասցնի բոլոր նրանց, ում անկումը կանխորոշված է Աստծու կողմից:*
_(հատված Ադոլֆ Հիտլերի ճառից, Ռեյխստագ, 1942թ-ի ապրիլի 06)
_
Սրանք փաստեր են՝ ձայնագրված, վավերականացված, արխիվացված:

Մեֆ, հատուկ քեզ համար:

----------

AramH (21.07.2012), Mephistopheles (21.07.2012), Quyr Qery (21.07.2012), Tig (21.07.2012), VisTolog (21.07.2012), zulu (21.07.2012), Աթեիստ (21.07.2012), Գալաթեա (21.07.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

*Մոդերատորական. կանոնադրութանը հակասող գրառումները ջնջվել են:*

----------

AramH (21.07.2012), Varzor (21.07.2012), Հայկօ (21.07.2012)

----------


## davidus

> Ի դեպ.
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար**
> Մենք մեր շարքերում չենք հանդուրժում և ոչ մեկին, ով մերժում է քրիստոնեության գաղափարները... ըստ էության՝ մեր շարժումը քրիստոնեական է:*
> _(հատված Ադոլֆ Հիտլերի ճառից, Պասսաու, 1928թ-ի հոկտեմբերի 27)_
> 
> *Մենք համոզված էինք, որ ժողովուրդը հավատի կարիք ունի: Եվ ուրեմն մենք ձեռնամուխ եղանք պայքարելու աթեիստական շարժման դեմ: Ընդ որում՝ մեր պայքարն ընդամենը տեսական հայտարարություններով չսահմանափակվեց. մենք ճզմեցինք աթեիզմը մեր կրունկի տակ:*
> _(հատված Ադոլֆ Հիտլերի ճառից, Բեռլին, 1933թ-ի հոկտեմբերի 24)_
> 
> ...


Հայկօ ջան, եթե ես կանգնեմ, ամբիոնից հայտարարեմ, որ բալերոն եմ, ու դու (ելնելով ինչ-ինչ հանգամանքներից) ինձ հավատաս, ապա ես, միևնույնն ա, երրորդի կողմի համար պարող չեմ դառնա, եթե գոնե մի անգամ բալետ չպարեմ։

Հիմա մենք մեզ համար էս հարցում պիտի կողմնորոշվենք՝ Հիտլերին դատում ենք խոսքո՞վ, թե՞ գործով, էությամբ։ Քրիստոնեական Աստծո խոսքերը չե՞ն՝ «Ես ինքը Է(ություն)ն եմ»։ Հիտլերին իր արարքներով համարում են անտիքրիստոս։ Ու էս պարագայում, ելնելով իր բոցաշունց ելույթներից, նա քրիստոնյա դարձավ, հա՞։
Լուրջ չի...

Հ.Գ. Քո իսկ տված հղման պարունակությանը մի թեթև ծանոթանալիս էլ պարզ ա դառնում, որ Հիտլերի քարոզած «քրիստոնեությունը» տիպիկ աղանդ ա, որը բացի անունից, ուրիշ ոչ մի եզր չունի մեզ բոլորիս հայտնի քրիստոնեության հետ։

----------

fanaid (21.07.2012), keyboard (21.07.2012), My World My Space (22.07.2012), Shah (21.07.2012), Tig (22.07.2012), Varzor (23.07.2012), Արէա (22.07.2012), Շինարար (21.07.2012)

----------


## Tig

> Հայկօ ջան, եթե ես կանգնեմ, ամբիոնից հայտարարեմ, որ բալերոն եմ, ու դու (ելնելով ինչ-ինչ հանգամանքներից) ինձ հավատաս, ապա ես, միևնույնն ա, երրորդի կողմի համար պարող չեմ դառնա, եթե գոնե մի անգամ բալետ չպարեմ։
> 
> Հիմա մենք մեզ համար էս հարցում պիտի կողմնորոշվենք՝ Հիտլերին դատում ենք խոսքո՞վ, թե՞ գործով, էությամբ։ Քրիստոնեական Աստծո խոսքերը չե՞ն՝ «Ես ինքը Է(ություն)ն եմ»։ Հիտլերին իր արարքներով համարում են անտիքրիստոս։ Ու էս պարագայում, ելնելով իր բոցաշունց ելույթներից, նա քրիստոնյա դարձավ, հա՞։
> Լուրջ չի...
> 
> Հ.Գ. Քո իսկ տված հղման պարունակությանը մի թեթև ծանոթանալիս էլ պարզ ա դառնում, որ Հիտլերի քարոզած «քրիստոնեությունը» տիպիկ աղանդ ա, որը բացի անունից, ուրիշ ոչ մի եզր չունի մեզ բոլորիս հայտնի քրիստոնեության հետ։


Դավ ջան իհարկե Հայկոն ինքը կպատասխանի, բայց ես էլ փորձեմ 2 խոսք ասել:
Իմ կարծիքով Հայկը իր գրածով ոչ թե փորձել է Հիտլերին քրիստոնյա ներկայացնել, այլ փորձել է ցույց տալ, որ քրիստոնեության անվան տակ ինչ ասես չի արվել, և որ քրիստոնեությունը, ավելի ճիշտ ընդհանրապես կրոնը, մարդկանց մանիպուլյացիայի ենթարկելու ամենալավ մշակված միջոցն է:

----------

My World My Space (22.07.2012), Sambitbaba (23.07.2012), Varzor (23.07.2012), Աթեիստ (22.07.2012), Հայկօ (22.07.2012)

----------


## My World My Space

> Դավ ջան իհարկե Հայկոն ինքը կպատասխանի, բայց ես էլ փորձեմ 2 խոսք ասել:
> Իմ կարծիքով Հայկը իր գրածով ոչ թե փորձել է Հիտլերին քրիստոնյա ներկայացնել, այլ փորձել է ցույց տալ, որ քրիստոնեության անվան տակ ինչ ասես չի արվել, և որ քրիստոնեությունը, ավելի ճիշտ ընդհանրապես կրոնը, մարդկանց մանիպուլյացիայի ենթարկելու ամենալավ մշակված միջոցն է:


ու ստեղ էլի կեցցեն եվրեյները, որ կարեցան  կրոն սարքեն ու փաթաթեն աշխարհի վզին… 

Sent from my HTC One X

----------

aragats (22.07.2012), keyboard (22.07.2012), Tig (22.07.2012), Varzor (23.07.2012), Աթեիստ (22.07.2012)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկօ ջան, եթե ես կանգնեմ, ամբիոնից հայտարարեմ, որ բալերոն եմ, ու դու (ելնելով ինչ-ինչ հանգամանքներից) ինձ հավատաս, ապա ես, միևնույնն ա, երրորդի կողմի համար պարող չեմ դառնա, եթե գոնե մի անգամ բալետ չպարեմ։
> 
> Հիմա մենք մեզ համար էս հարցում պիտի կողմնորոշվենք՝ Հիտլերին դատում ենք խոսքո՞վ, թե՞ գործով, էությամբ։ Քրիստոնեական Աստծո խոսքերը չե՞ն՝ «Ես ինքը Է(ություն)ն եմ»։ Հիտլերին իր արարքներով համարում են անտիքրիստոս։ Ու էս պարագայում, ելնելով իր բոցաշունց ելույթներից, նա քրիստոնյա դարձավ, հա՞։
> Լուրջ չի...
> 
> Հ.Գ. Քո իսկ տված հղման պարունակությանը մի թեթև ծանոթանալիս էլ պարզ ա դառնում, որ Հիտլերի քարոզած «քրիստոնեությունը» տիպիկ աղանդ ա, որը բացի անունից, ուրիշ ոչ մի եզր չունի մեզ բոլորիս հայտնի քրիստոնեության հետ։


Դավ ջան, Տիգը արդեն ասեց. Տիգ ջան, շնորհակալ եմ: Ինձ համար լավ մարդը էն մարդն ա, ով սիրում ա դիմացինին ու մարդկանց հետ վարվում ա նենց, ոնց կուզեր, որ իր հետ վարվեն՝ անկախ էն բանից՝ քրիստոնյա ա, աթեիստ ա, ռաբիզ երգիչ ա, ՀՀԿ-ական ա, ինչ ուզում ա լինի, ով ուզում ա լինի: Ինձ ուղղակի դուր չի գալիս, երբ մարդկանց բաժանում են խմբերի կամ պիտակավորում են. Հիտլերը վատն էր, ուրեմն աթեիստ էր, իսկ եթե Հիտլերը աթեիստ էր, ուրեմն բոլոր աթեիստները հիտլերներ են և այլն: Հակառակ օրինակներն էլ են անթիվ-անհամար, երբ աստծու անունը շուրթերին եղեռն են անում ու աստծու անվամբ արդարացնում են ամեն ինչ՝ սկսած նույն Հիտլերից (ինչն էլ ուզում էի ցույց տալ), վերջացրած Տորկվեմադայով: Ես դա արդեն չեմ ուզում շահարկել: Չի կարելի ասել Հիտլերը աթեիստ էր, դրա համար էր Հիտլեր, այլ պետք ա ասել, որ Հիտլերը վատ մարդ էր, դրա համար էր Հիտլեր: Ես չեմ ասում՝ Պողոսը քրիստոնյա ա, դրա համար ա հարազատ ընկեր ինձ համար. ասում եմ՝ Պողոսը լավ մարդ ա, դրա համար ա հարազատ ընկեր ինձ համար: Էս թեմայում ինձ համար կարևոր ա, որ բոլորին նույն արշինով չչափեն, նույն կաղապարի մեջ չդնեն, այլ հասկացվի, որ մարդը էն ա, ոնց ինքը ապրում ա, ոչ թե էն ա, ինչ ինքն ա ասում իր մասին կամ ուրիշներն են ենթադրում իր մասին՝ ինչ-ինչ երկրորդական գործոններից դրդված:

----------

Arpine (23.07.2012), Chuk (24.07.2012), erexa (22.07.2012), Freeman (23.07.2012), Quyr Qery (23.07.2012), Sambitbaba (23.07.2012), Tig (23.07.2012), Varzor (23.07.2012), Աթեիստ (23.07.2012), Արէա (23.07.2012), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (24.07.2012)

----------


## My World My Space

> Դավ ջան, Տիգը արդեն ասեց. Տիգ ջան, շնորհակալ եմ: Ինձ համար լավ մարդը էն մարդն ա, ով սիրում ա դիմացինին ու մարդկանց հետ վարվում ա նենց, ոնց կուզեր, որ իր հետ վարվեն՝ անկախ էն բանից՝ քրիստոնյա ա, աթեիստ ա, ռաբիզ երգիչ ա, ՀՀԿ-ական ա, ինչ ուզում ա լինի, ով ուզում ա լինի: Ինձ ուղղակի դուր չի գալիս, երբ մարդկանց բաժանում են խմբերի կամ պիտակավորում են. Հիտլերը վատն էր, ուրեմն աթեիստ էր, իսկ եթե Հիտլերը աթեիստ էր, ուրեմն բոլոր աթեիստները հիտլերներ են և այլն: Հակառակ օրինակներն էլ են անթիվ-անհամար, երբ աստծու անունը շուրթերին եղեռն են անում ու աստծու անվամբ արդարացնում են ամեն ինչ՝ սկսած նույն Հիտլերից (ինչն էլ ուզում էի ցույց տալ), վերջացրած Տորկվեմադայով: Ես դա արդեն չեմ ուզում շահարկել: Չի կարելի ասել Հիտլերը աթեիստ էր, դրա համար էր Հիտլեր, այլ պետք ա ասել, որ Հիտլերը վատ մարդ էր, դրա համար էր Հիտլեր: Ես չեմ ասում՝ Պողոսը քրիստոնյա ա, դրա համար ա հարազատ ընկեր ինձ համար. ասում եմ՝ Պողոսը լավ մարդ ա, դրա համար ա հարազատ ընկեր ինձ համար: Էս թեմայում ինձ համար կարևոր ա, որ բոլորին նույն արշինով չչափեն, նույն կաղապարի մեջ չդնեն, այլ հասկացվի, որ մարդը էն ա, ոնց ինքը ապրում ա, ոչ թե էն ա, ինչ ինքն ա ասում իր մասին կամ ուրիշներն են ենթադրում իր մասին՝ ինչ-ինչ երկրորդական գործոններից դրդված:


ուգու, օրինակ Լեննագանցի Վարտանչիգը… Աստվածավախ ու անմեղ…

----------

Freeman (23.07.2012), Quyr Qery (23.07.2012), Tig (23.07.2012), Varzor (23.07.2012), Արէա (23.07.2012), Հայկօ (22.07.2012)

----------


## davidus

> Դավ ջան իհարկե Հայկոն ինքը կպատասխանի, բայց ես էլ փորձեմ 2 խոսք ասել:
> Իմ կարծիքով Հայկը իր գրածով ոչ թե փորձել է Հիտլերին քրիստոնյա ներկայացնել, այլ փորձել է ցույց տալ, որ քրիստոնեության անվան տակ ինչ ասես չի արվել, և որ քրիստոնեությունը, ավելի ճիշտ ընդհանրապես կրոնը, մարդկանց մանիպուլյացիայի ենթարկելու ամենալավ մշակված միջոցն է:


Տիգ ջան, ինձ համար քրիստոնեության գոյության և պատմության ամենախայտառակ էջը ինդուլգենցիաների վաճառքն ա, որը իրականացվել ա քիրստոնեությունը կրող բարձրագույն մարմինների կողմից: Էս բանը, ես ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում մարսել: Բայց նույն այդ ժամանակ, երբ Եվրոպայում ինդուլգենիցա էին դախլից ծախում, քո իսկ երկրում քրիստոնեության անվան տակ ազգապահպանությամբ էին զբաղված՝ առանց սրան-նրան փողով մեղքերից ազատելու: Քո ասած միջոցը բարոյականության տարբեր պատկերացումներ ունեցող մարդկանց մոտ տարբեր կերպ ա գործում ու արդյունք տալիս:





> Դավ ջան, Տիգը արդեն ասեց. Տիգ ջան, շնորհակալ եմ: Ինձ համար լավ մարդը էն մարդն ա, ով սիրում ա դիմացինին ու մարդկանց հետ վարվում ա նենց, ոնց կուզեր, որ իր հետ վարվեն՝ անկախ էն բանից՝ քրիստոնյա ա, աթեիստ ա, ռաբիզ երգիչ ա, ՀՀԿ-ական ա, ինչ ուզում ա լինի, ով ուզում ա լինի: Ինձ ուղղակի դուր չի գալիս, երբ մարդկանց բաժանում են խմբերի կամ պիտակավորում են. Հիտլերը վատն էր, ուրեմն աթեիստ էր, իսկ եթե Հիտլերը աթեիստ էր, ուրեմն բոլոր աթեիստները հիտլերներ են և այլն: Հակառակ օրինակներն էլ են անթիվ-անհամար, երբ աստծու անունը շուրթերին եղեռն են անում ու աստծու անվամբ արդարացնում են ամեն ինչ՝ սկսած նույն Հիտլերից (ինչն էլ ուզում էի ցույց տալ), վերջացրած Տորկվեմադայով: Ես դա արդեն չեմ ուզում շահարկել: Չի կարելի ասել Հիտլերը աթեիստ էր, դրա համար էր Հիտլեր, այլ պետք ա ասել, որ Հիտլերը վատ մարդ էր, դրա համար էր Հիտլեր: Ես չեմ ասում՝ Պողոսը քրիստոնյա ա, դրա համար ա հարազատ ընկեր ինձ համար. ասում եմ՝ Պողոսը լավ մարդ ա, դրա համար ա հարազատ ընկեր ինձ համար: Էս թեմայում ինձ համար կարևոր ա, որ բոլորին նույն արշինով չչափեն, նույն կաղապարի մեջ չդնեն, այլ հասկացվի, որ մարդը էն ա, ոնց ինքը ապրում ա, ոչ թե էն ա, ինչ ինքն ա ասում իր մասին կամ ուրիշներն են ենթադրում իր մասին՝ ինչ-ինչ երկրորդական գործոններից դրդված:


Հայկո ջան, գրածիդ ավելացնելու բան չունեմ, որովհետև լրիվ համաձայն եմ:
Ինձ համար էս թեմայում երգելու միակ դրդապատճառը եղավ այն, որ Հիտլերի աթեիստ լինելու անհիմն պնդմանը դու բերեցիր հակափաստարկ, որը ՓԱՍՏԱՑԻ ասում էր՝ ո՞վ ա ասում աթեիստ ա, հլը տես ինչեր ա ասում, սրա ի՞նչն ա աթեիստ, լավ էլ քրիստոնյա ա:  :Jpit:

----------

Arpine (23.07.2012), Freeman (23.07.2012), My World My Space (23.07.2012), Sambitbaba (23.07.2012), Tig (23.07.2012), Varzor (23.07.2012), Աթեիստ (23.07.2012), Հայկօ (23.07.2012), Շինարար (24.07.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Դավ ջան իհարկե Հայկոն ինքը կպատասխանի, բայց ես էլ փորձեմ 2 խոսք ասել:
> Իմ կարծիքով Հայկը իր գրածով ոչ թե փորձել է Հիտլերին քրիստոնյա ներկայացնել, այլ փորձել է ցույց տալ, որ քրիստոնեության անվան տակ ինչ ասես չի արվել, և որ քրիստոնեությունը, ավելի ճիշտ ընդհանրապես կրոնը, մարդկանց մանիպուլյացիայի ենթարկելու ամենալավ մշակված միջոցն է:


դժվար ա ասել, թե որն ա "ավելի"; ով ա? վիճակագրություն արել... 
եթե սենց, առանց երկար բարաիի նայենք, ապա մարդկանց մանիպուլացիայի ենթարկելու ամենալավ միջոցը հազարամյակներ շարունակ եղել է 
1. փողը
2. փառքը
3. իշխանույթունը;

իսկ թե էս ամենից ինչ քանակի ու ոնց ու ով ա տվել... դա արդեն ժամանակաշրջանի հարց ա;
օրինակ հիմա դրանից ամենշատը մասայական առումով տալիս են "կոռպորացիաներում"; իսկ կոռպոռացիաները կրոնի հետ հաստատա ոչ մի ուղղակի կապ չունեն; 

աշխարհի որ մի ծերն էլ գնաս , /քրիստոնյա թե մուսուլման, աթեիստ թե կապիտալիստ.../ մարդկանց մեծ մասի քթից բռնած ման տալու համար ընդամենը համապատասխան քանակի ՓՈՂ  ա պետք, և ոչ թե կրոն; բոլոր դարերում; 
նույն կրոնի մեջ մի ժամական /90-ակամների սկիզբ/ լիքը մարդ "խորասուզվեց", որովհետև "ընդեղ" օգնություն էին բաժանում; հենց օգնությունը դադարեց, նրան բոլորը դառան ՀՀԿ-ական; ու դա նորմալ ա; մարդիկ եղած օրվանից մինչև հիմա օրվա հացի խնդիր ունեն լուծելիք;
...
դու գիտես? թե ասենք աֆրիկայում հենց հիմա քանի միլիոն մարդ սոված ա բառիս բուն իմաստով ու սովամահ ա լինում; 
...
ու մեկ էլ, եթե քրիստոնեությունը չկար մի ժամանակ, ապա էտ ժամանակ մարդկանց մանիպուլացիայի չէին ենթարկում? ;ասենք նույն եգիպտոսում, կամ պարսկաստանում, կամ նույն հունաստանում... 
...
հենց հիմա Հայաստանում/և ամբողջ աշխարհում/  մեծ-մեծ խոսացողների մեծագույն մասը պատրաստ ա համապատասխան գումարով "մանիպուլացվել; ուզում ա հռոմի պապի կողմից լինի էտ մանիպուլացիան, ուզում ա լենին պապիկի կողմից դա լինի, ուզում ա ծառուկյանի կողմից դա լինի...
...
ու ընդանրապես, "ստեղի" լոգիկան շատ անհասկանալի է; ենթադրենք ինչ որ մի անասուն տիռան, ասենք հյուսիսային կորեայում , հազարներով մարդկանց կոտորելուց առաջ պարբերաբար "ձնե թագուհին" կարդա իրա ելույթի ժամանակ, դրանից հետո ինչ է, պետք է հայտարարել որ Անդերսենը չարագործության գործիք է?  
...
իսկ հիմա էս ասում եմ, որ մարդկանց մանիպուլացիայի ենթարկելու ամենակատարելագորված ,միջոցը մինչ վերջերս ազգայնական գաղափարներն էին մի կողմից, և մյուս   կողմից ՊԵՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ, որպես առանձին կատեգերիա;
հիմա հարաբերակցությունը ահարկու տեմպերով փոխվում է դեպի կորպորացիաներ; որովհետև փողի տեսակարար կշիռը տեղափոխվում է դեպքի կոռպոռացիաներ, որոնք անկախ են առանձին պետուիթյուններից; ինչ որ մի գլոբալ նոր կառույցներ են, շատ մեծ հզորությամբ օժտված;
ինչ? կրոն, ինչ? եկեղեցի 
անգամ մեր եկեղեցին, ու անգամ հռոմի պապը հիմա կրոնը բան թողել ու կորպորատիվ կառույցներ հիմնելու ու զարգացնելու ճանապարհի մեծ մասը արդեն անցել են; անգամ բանկեր են բացել ու բացում...

----------

Freeman (23.07.2012), Tig (23.07.2012), Varzor (23.07.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> դժվար ա ասել, թե որն ա "ավելի"; ով ա? վիճակագրություն արել... 
> եթե սենց, առանց երկար բարաիի նայենք, ապա մարդկանց մանիպուլացիայի ենթարկելու ամենալավ միջոցը հազարամյակներ շարունակ եղել է 
> 1. փողը
> 2. փառքը
> 3. իշխանույթունը;


Ճիշտ ես, բայց գաղտնիք չի, որ կրոնն (պետք է ընդունել, որ կրոնն ու ուսմոնքը տարբեր բաներ են) իր մեջ ներառում է բոլար այդ միջոցները ու դրան էլ գումարած մարդու կողմից անհասկանալիի ու գերբնականի հանդեպ ունեցած վախն ու ակնածանքը: Այսինքն` կրոնը ոչ թե միջոց է, այլ միջոցների համադրություն, որտեղ գլխավոր միջոց է հանդիսանում որևէ ուսմունքի հիման վրա տարածված մարդկանց գիտակցուոյթունների վրա ազտելու և վախացնելու գաղափարը: Մյուսն միջոցներն ավելի շատ ընդհանրական են` անկախ հասարակարգից ու ուսմունքից:

Ըստ էության մարդկանց մանիպուլյացիայի ենթարկելու միջոցները կարելի է բաժանել երկու գլոբալ խմբերի`
1. Մարդու վրա ենթագիտակցական ու բնազդային մակարդակի ազդեցություն:
2. Մարդու վրա գիտակցական մակարդակի ազդեցություն
Առաջինի մեջ կարելի է ներառել կենսական անհրաժեշտությունների (սնունդ, քուն, հաճույք, վախ) և բնածին ռեֆլեքսների վրա ներգործությունը:
Երկրոդի մեջ ներառվում են այնպիսի միջոցները, որոնք մարդուն գիտակցական մակարդակով են բավարարում (փառք, իշխանություն, երջանկություն, անմահութոյւն և այլն) և ըստ ընդունված տեսակետների կրկին բերում են առաջինների վրա ներգործության (օրինակ` մարդը ձգտում է փառքի և իշխանության ոչ ինքնանպատակ, այլ իր բնական պահանջմունքները բավարարելու համար):

Ըստ էության կրոնը սկսում է իր ներգործությունը երկրորդ տարբերակի միջոցներով և դաշտ էստեղծում առաջին մեթոդների քողարկված և ոչ այդքան կիրառմանը:
Ու դա թույլ է տալիս կրոնի քողի տակ իրականացնել ավելի լայնածավալ և արդյունավետ մանիպուլյացիաներ:
Տրամաբանորեն` միջոցները շատ են, կիրառումը ավելի բազմազան ու ճկուն:

----------

dvgray (24.07.2012), Tig (23.07.2012)

----------


## Varzor

Բայց մի հատ սենց հետաքրքիր բան անցավ մտքովս:

Ըստ էության աթեիզմի ու կրոնի սկզբունքային տարբերությունը ԻՀԿ հետևյալն է.
1. Աթեիզմը հենվում է ձեռք բերված ինֆորմացիայի միջոցով գերբնականի *ժխտման* վրա
2. Կրոնը հենվում է գրավոր ֆիքսված դոգմաների, կանոնների և օրինակների միջոցով այդ գրվածներին հակասով գիտելիքների և ինֆորմացիայի *ժխտման և դատապարտման* վրա:
Փաստորեն.
Աթեիզմ - ժխտում
Կրոն - ժխտում և դատապարտում

Ենց տեսնում ենք կրոնը մարդուն սահամանափակում է դատապարտելովԼ Աթեիզմը չի սահմանափակում:
Ու քանի որ աթեիզմը մարդուն ազատում է որոշակի սահմանափակումներից, ազատում է նաև գիտակցության մակարդակով մանիպուլացվելու որոշ միջոցների ազդեցությունից: Սակայն...

Ինչպես արդեն ասեցի, աթեիզմը հենվում է ձեռք բերված ինֆորմացիայի վրա, իսկ դա հաստատում է այն, որ գիտության զարգացումը միանշանակ նպաստում է աթեիզմի զարգացմանն ու ամրապնդմանը` որքան զարգանում է գիտությունը, այդքան թուլանում է կրոնը և ամրապնդվում աթեիզմը: Ուղղակի շեշտեմ, որ թարս չհասկանան միտքս` գիտությունը աթեիզմի պատճառ չի, ուղղակի նպաստում է դրան: Քիչ չեն կրոնը գիտությամբ ամրապնդել փորձողները:

Իսկ ինչի հաշվին է զարգանում ներկայիս գիտությունը?:
Առանց վարանելու կարելի է ասել, որ գիտության որոշ ճյուղեր, մանավանդ նրանք, որոնք ուղղված չեն նյութական կիրառելի արժեքների ստեղծմանը, զարգանում են նոյւթական և կիրառելի արդյունքներ ստեղծող մարդկանցից "վերցված" ռեսուրսների հաշվին` ֆինանսավորվում են, փոխարենը ոչինչ շոշափելի չեն տալիս, բացի զուտ ինֆորմացիայից, որի արժեքայնությունը նույնիսկ հնարավոր չէ որոշել:
Ու այդպիսի գիտություն զարգացնելու համար պետք է ֆինանսավորման մեխանիզմը, որը միանշանակ պիտի հիմնվաի մարդկանց կենսական պահանջների մակարդակով մանիպուլացման վրա (կապիտալիզմ), իսկ այդ գիտության տված ինֆորմացիան ուղղակի չի ֆինանսավորվի, եթե չի նպաստում հենց նույն մանիպուլացմանը` փակ շրջան է: Կոպիտ ասած` պատվիրատուի շահերն են պաշտպանում:
Զուտ ինֆորմատիվ նույթի ինֆորմաիցան առավելապես ուղղված է մարդու գիտակցական և պատկերացութմային աշխարհի փոփոխմանն ու "շտկմանը":

Փաստացի ստացվում է, որ գիտությունը նպաստելով աթեիզմին, նպաստում է մարդու կրոնական սահմանափակումներից ձերբազատմանը, բայց փոխարենը նպաստում է մանիպուլյացիոն ինֆորմացիայի հայթայթմանը:

Ոբշեմ, շատ երկարացի, կարճ ասեմ` աթեիզմը նպաստում է նրան, որ մարդկանց մանիպուլացնեն նրանք, ովքեր կրոնական մանիպուլյացիայով ստացված շահերի կողովից ոչինչ չեն ստացել, կամ էլ իրենց դա չի բավարարում:

----------

dvgray (24.07.2012)

----------


## davidus

Հայկօ ջան, «Ի դեպ»-ների շարքից.  :Jpit: 



Ֆեյսբուքում աչքովս ընկավ.

Էս ալբոմն էլ կարող եք աչքի պոչով անցկացնել. ամբողջը հեղինակավոր գիտնականների ցիտատներն են

----------

fanaid (24.07.2012), Sambitbaba (24.07.2012), Varzor (24.07.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Ճիշտ ես, բայց գաղտնիք չի, որ կրոնն (պետք է ընդունել, որ կրոնն ու ուսմոնքը տարբեր բաներ են) իր մեջ ներառում է բոլար այդ միջոցները ու դրան էլ գումարած մարդու կողմից անհասկանալիի ու գերբնականի հանդեպ ունեցած վախն ու ակնածանքը: Այսինքն` կրոնը ոչ թե միջոց է, այլ միջոցների համադրություն, որտեղ գլխավոր միջոց է հանդիսանում որևէ ուսմունքի հիման վրա տարածված մարդկանց գիտակցուոյթունների վրա ազտելու և վախացնելու գաղափարը: Մյուսն միջոցներն ավելի շատ ընդհանրական են` անկախ հասարակարգից ու ուսմունքից:
> 
> Ըստ էության մարդկանց մանիպուլյացիայի ենթարկելու միջոցները կարելի է բաժանել երկու գլոբալ խմբերի`
> 1. Մարդու վրա ենթագիտակցական ու բնազդային մակարդակի ազդեցություն:
> 2. Մարդու վրա գիտակցական մակարդակի ազդեցություն
> Առաջինի մեջ կարելի է ներառել կենսական անհրաժեշտությունների (սնունդ, քուն, հաճույք, վախ) և բնածին ռեֆլեքսների վրա ներգործությունը:
> Երկրոդի մեջ ներառվում են այնպիսի միջոցները, որոնք մարդուն գիտակցական մակարդակով են բավարարում (փառք, իշխանություն, երջանկություն, անմահութոյւն և այլն) և ըստ ընդունված տեսակետների կրկին բերում են առաջինների վրա ներգործության (օրինակ` մարդը ձգտում է փառքի և իշխանության ոչ ինքնանպատակ, այլ իր բնական պահանջմունքները բավարարելու համար):
> 
> Ըստ էության կրոնը սկսում է իր ներգործությունը երկրորդ տարբերակի միջոցներով և դաշտ էստեղծում առաջին մեթոդների քողարկված և ոչ այդքան կիրառմանը:
> ...


կներես, բայց չեմ կարող համաձայնվել; 
նախ, կրոնը որպես աբստրակցիա/ մաթեմաեիկական սւոբստանց/ դիտարկելը ֆորումային հարթակի վրա կարծում եմ ճիշտ չէ, տեղին չէ, ու բերելու է լեզվակռվի, ինչ էլ եղել է նախօրորք;
կրոնը ավելի տեղին է այստեղ դիտարկել որպես եկեղեցի, այն է որպես մարդկաց հավաքատեղի, որտեղ կան ներքին ստրուկտուռաներ; 
ժամանակակից լեղվով ասած `հիմնարկություն իրա օֆֆիսով, տնօրենով, բանվորով ու հավաքարարով...
Ինչ? դեր է կատարում այս հիմնարկում Աստվածը ու իր Սուրբ գիրքը /որոնք տարբեր կրոններում տարբեր են/; տարբեր ժամանակներում տարբեր դերեր; ըստ կոնյուկտուրայի; կարճ ասած դրական ու բացասական դեր; կախված թե ով ա հանդես գալի հիմնարկի ղեկավարի ու ենթակաների դերում ու էտ հիմնարկը ինչ "երկրում" ա գործում ու ինչ կարգեռր են այնտեղ;

մի մոռացեք, որ եկեղեցին/կրոնը/- դրանք մարդիկ են, որոնք ի սկզբանե "մարդ" են ;

դոգմաների մասով; ամեն մի ուսմունք, լինի կրոն, ֆիզիկա, մաթեմաթիկա, թե սեքսոպատոլոգիա, հիմնվում է դոգմաների վրա;
բոլորն էլ հիմնվում են դոգմաների վրա, ու կառուցվում դոգմաների հետ գործողություն կատարելու վրա; ապացուցվում են... ու որոշ ժամանակ անց պարզվում է որ այնքան էլ ճիշտ չեն "բնորոշում" գործողությունները;

իսկ ինչ? է գործողությունները ասենք ըստ Շոպենհաուերի; ընդամենր խաբկանք; Կանտ ասում է, որ եթե ինքը մեռնի, ապա Աշխարհը նույնպես կմեռնի; ու շատ լավ է ասում; 

հերիք է մարդը հազարամյակներ հետո զրկվի "աչք" կոչվող  զգայական ապարատից, ապա աշխարհի "ֆիզիական" ֆունդամենտալ ձևի կփոխվի, որովհետև կփոխվեն դոգմաները; վերջին հաշվով դոգման մարդու հնարավորությունների սահմանն է, և ոչ թե Աստծո, կամ Տիեզերքի սահման; Մարդը, իսկզբանե սահմանափակ էակ է; ու միշտ էլ գործելու է դոգմատիկ դաշտում;

----------

Sambitbaba (24.07.2012), Varzor (24.07.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Բայց մի հատ սենց հետաքրքիր բան անցավ մտքովս:
> 
> Ըստ էության աթեիզմի ու կրոնի սկզբունքային տարբերությունը ԻՀԿ հետևյալն է.
> 1. Աթեիզմը հենվում է ձեռք բերված ինֆորմացիայի միջոցով գերբնականի *ժխտման* վրա
> 2. Կրոնը հենվում է գրավոր ֆիքսված դոգմաների, կանոնների և օրինակների միջոցով այդ գրվածներին հակասով գիտելիքների և ինֆորմացիայի *ժխտման և դատապարտման* վրա:
> Փաստորեն.
> Աթեիզմ - ժխտում
> Կրոն - ժխտում և դատապարտում
> 
> ...


արի սենց անվանենք: Կրոնը, դա ամերիկայի կառավարությունն է, իսկ աթեիստենրը - հիպիները: կամ կրոնականները դա սովետի կոմկուսն է, իսկ աթեիստները - դիսիդենտները- Հայրիկյան , Սախառով և այլն... 
հետո՞
պարզից էլ պարզ է, որ սրանք սիամական զույգեր են: չի լինի կրոնավոր, չի լինի նաև աթեիստ: այսինք աթեիստը ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան հակառակ շարժում, հակառակվող շարժում: 

մարդկային եղած և ներկային մենեջմենթը ոչ միայն կատարյալ չէ, այլ նաև շատ անգամ դժոխային է եղել: սակայն դա առիթ չի, որ դիսիդենտներին հանձնես իշխանությունը: դիսիդենտներ, որոնք մենեջմենթի ոչ գենետիկա ունեն, ոչ էլ դաստիրակվածուիթյուն:  ու տեսնք թե ինչ եղավ այդ դիսիդենտական հայրիկյանական շարժման հետ, երբ իրանք հայտնեցին մենեջմենթի ռուլին:

նույնը կրոնավորների դեպքում: ոչ մեկն էլ չպետք է գնդակահարվի իր դիսիդենտական /աթեիստական/ հայացքների համար, բայց հոգեբական մենեջմենթի ռուլին պետք է լինեն գենետիկական ժառանգները, ովքեր կաթի հետ պատրաստվում են էտ մենեջմենթին: խոսքս կրոնավորների մասին է: այսիքն կրոնի մասին: 

գիտության ՇԱՏ լուրջ վերեբերվել պետք չէ: այնքան միայն, որ նա լուծում է օրվա կենսական -նյութական-նյութափոխանակության տարբեր հարցեր, որոնք իմիջայլոց որոշ ժամանակ անց հենց նույն գիտությունն էլ ապացուցում է, որ եղել է սխալ լուծված: գիտությունը ինքը իրան ժխտող մի ուսմունք /ուսմունքների համախումբ/ է: իրա կիրառական լավ ու վատ կողմերով: ինչպես նաև կրոնը:

----------

Varzor (24.07.2012)

----------


## dvgray

ընդանրապես շատ բաներ, ինչ որ մարդուն են բնորոշ, ուղղորդվում է որպես արատ Աստծո, ու Տիեզերքի վրա; 
Մարդը ապրելով Երկրի վրա, ավերում է այն դարձնում անապատ; ու ես հավատում եմ, որ մի ժամանակ էլ նա նույն բանը արել է ուրիշ "Երկրի" հետ;

----------


## fanaid

> Հայկօ ջան, «Ի դեպ»-ների շարքից. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ֆեյսբուքում աչքովս ընկավ.
> 
> Էս ալբոմն էլ կարող եք աչքի պոչով անցկացնել. ամբողջը հեղինակավոր գիտնականների ցիտատներն են


Այս ակումբի աթեիստները թող ուշադիր կարդան այդ ալբոմը, հետագայում իրենց շատ պետք կգա

----------


## Varzor

> ժամանակակից լեղվով ասած `հիմնարկություն իրա օֆֆիսով, տնօրենով, բանվորով ու հավաքարարով...
> ...
> մի մոռացեք, որ եկեղեցին/կրոնը/- դրանք մարդիկ են, որոնք ի սկզբանե "մարդ" են ;


Միանշանակ համամիտ եմ, բայց ոնց որ ինձ չէրի հասկացել: Կրոնը աբստրակցիա չի: Հավատքն է աբստրակցիա: Իսկ կրոն ասելով հենց էդ մարդկային հիերարխիկ կառույցն էլ ի նկտաի էի ունեցել: Ըստ էության քրիստոնեությունը, բուդդիզմը, հինդուիզմը ոչ թե կրոններ են, այլ ուսմունքներ: Երբ ուսմունքը սկսում է շահարկվել և տարանջատումների է բերում, արդեն դառնում է կրոն: Իսկ եկեղեցին արդեն կրոնի պարագլուխն է արդեն` գլխավոր շահարկողն ու օգտվողը:




> դոգմաների մասով; ամեն մի ուսմունք, լինի կրոն, ֆիզիկա, մաթեմաթիկա, թե սեքսոպատոլոգիա, հիմնվում է դոգմաների վրա;
> բոլորն էլ հիմնվում են դոգմաների վրա
> ....
> հերիք է մարդը հազարամյակներ հետո զրկվի "աչք" կոչվող  զգայական ապարատից, ապա աշխարհի "ֆիզիական" ֆունդամենտալ ձևի կփոխվի, որովհետև կփոխվեն դոգմաները; վերջին հաշվով դոգման մարդու հնարավորությունների սահմանն է, և ոչ թե Աստծո, կամ Տիեզերքի սահման; Մարդը, իսկզբանե սահմանափակ էակ է; ու միշտ էլ գործելու է դոգմատիկ դաշտում;


Ներող, բայց ստեղ էլ ես համաձայն չեմ: Գիտությունը դոգմաներ չունի, մաքսիմում աքսիոմներ, որոնք շատ հանգիստ կարող են հերքվել ու նույնիսկ ծայրահեղորեն տարբերվել: Բավական է միայն համեմատել Էվկլիդյան և Լոբաչևսկու երկրաչափությունների աքսիոմները: Գիտությունը դոգմաներ չի սիրում, դոգմաներով չի առաջնորդվում, ընդամենը պայմանական ելակետեր է ընտրում` հաշվանքի ու ինֆորմացիայի սկզբնակետ: Ու գաղտնիք չի որ նույնիսկ նույն գիտության սահմաններում կարող են տարբեր տեսություններ և դրույթներ ընտրել տարբեր սկզբնակետեր:

Այ հենց դոգմաների իմաստն էլ այն է, որ դրանք պրակտիկորեն չեն փոփոխվում ոչ մարդու զարգացման և ոչ էլ հասարակարգի փոփոխման հետ: Այո, մարդն ինքն իր համար սովոր է սահմանափակումներ ստեղծելու, որովհետև այդպիսով հեշտացնում է իր կյանքը, բայց դե ժամանակի ընթացքում այդ սահմանափակումները կարծրանալով սկսում են ավելի շատ խանգարել: Իսկ թե ինչ կլինի, եթե մարդ կանգնի իր զարգացման հաջորդ աստիճանին, դա արդեն էս թեմայի բան չի:

----------


## Varzor

> արի սենց անվանենք: Կրոնը, դա ամերիկայի կառավարությունն է, իսկ աթեիստենրը - հիպիները: կամ կրոնականները դա սովետի կոմկուսն է, իսկ աթեիստները - դիսիդենտները- Հայրիկյան , Սախառով և այլն... 
> հետո՞
> պարզից էլ պարզ է, որ սրանք սիամական զույգեր են: չի լինի կրոնավոր, չի լինի նաև աթեիստ: այսինք աթեիստը ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան հակառակ շարժում, հակառակվող շարժում: 
> մարդկային եղած և ներկային մենեջմենթը ոչ միայն կատարյալ չէ, այլ նաև շատ անգամ դժոխային է եղել: սակայն դա առիթ չի, որ դիսիդենտներին հանձնես իշխանությունը: դիսիդենտներ, որոնք մենեջմենթի ոչ գենետիկա ունեն, ոչ էլ դաստիրակվածուիթյուն:  ու տեսնք թե ինչ եղավ այդ դիսիդենտական հայրիկյանական շարժման հետ, երբ իրանք հայտնեցին մենեջմենթի ռուլին:
> նույնը կրոնավորների դեպքում: ոչ մեկն էլ չպետք է գնդակահարվի իր դիսիդենտական /աթեիստական/ հայացքների համար, բայց հոգեբական մենեջմենթի ռուլին պետք է լինեն գենետիկական ժառանգները, ովքեր կաթի հետ պատրաստվում են էտ մենեջմենթին: խոսքս կրոնավորների մասին է: այսիքն կրոնի մասին: 
> գիտության ՇԱՏ լուրջ վերեբերվել պետք չէ: այնքան միայն, որ նա լուծում է օրվա կենսական -նյութական-նյութափոխանակության տարբեր հարցեր, որոնք իմիջայլոց որոշ ժամանակ անց հենց նույն գիտությունն էլ ապացուցում է, որ եղել է սխալ լուծված: գիտությունը ինքը իրան ժխտող մի ուսմունք /ուսմունքների համախումբ/ է: իրա կիրառական լավ ու վատ կողմերով: ինչպես նաև կրոնը:


Դե ոնց տեսնում ես, իրականում քե ասած կառավարությունն ու դիսիդենտները տեղեվոր փոխվել են: Ու իրականում կնոնական իշխանությունն էլ չգիտես ինչի առավելապես ղեկավարվել է անաստվածների կողմից: Միայն աբաստվածը կարող է կրոնական ուսմունքն օգտագործել սեփական շահերի համար, որովհետև ինքն իրականում չի վախենույմ ու չի ակնածում հենց իր իսկ իշխանության ու նպատակների համար ծառայող Աստծո վերաբերյալ գաղափարներից:

Փաստացի իրական իշխանությունը ժամանակի ընթացքում ուզես, թե չուզես աթեիստների ձեռքում է կենտրոնանալու: Բայց հետաքրքիր է, որ աթեիստ իշխանությունը սկսել է կուրս փոխել` հրաժարվելով կրոնի ընձեռնված լծակներից: Երկու տարբերակ կա. կամ կրոնական լծակները կորցրել են իրենց նախկին էֆֆեկտիվութունը և չեն նպաստում արդյունավետ ու հեշտ կառավարմանը դրված խնդիրներին հասնելու համար (այ ստեղ հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչ խնդիրներ են դրված), կամ էլ ուղղակի մրցակցային տակտիկա է` նույն տեխնոլոգիան չեն ուզում կիրառել, ինչ որ մրցակիցը  :Jpit:

----------

dvgray (24.07.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Դե ոնց տեսնում ես, իրականում քե ասած կառավարությունն ու դիսիդենտները տեղեվոր փոխվել են: Ու իրականում կնոնական իշխանությունն էլ չգիտես ինչի առավելապես ղեկավարվել է անաստվածների կողմից: Միայն աբաստվածը կարող է կրոնական ուսմունքն օգտագործել սեփական շահերի համար, որովհետև ինքն իրականում չի վախենույմ ու չի ակնածում հենց իր իսկ իշխանության ու նպատակների համար ծառայող Աստծո վերաբերյալ գաղափարներից:
> 
> Փաստացի իրական իշխանությունը ժամանակի ընթացքում ուզես, թե չուզես աթեիստների ձեռքում է կենտրոնանալու: Բայց հետաքրքիր է, որ աթեիստ իշխանությունը սկսել է կուրս փոխել` հրաժարվելով կրոնի ընձեռնված լծակներից: Երկու տարբերակ կա. կամ կրոնական լծակները կորցրել են իրենց նախկին էֆֆեկտիվութունը և չեն նպաստում արդյունավետ ու հեշտ կառավարմանը դրված խնդիրներին հասնելու համար (այ ստեղ հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչ խնդիրներ են դրված), կամ էլ ուղղակի մրցակցային տակտիկա է` նույն տեխնոլոգիան չեն ուզում կիրառել, ինչ որ մրցակիցը


իշխանույթյանը միշտ էլ տիրանում են նրանք, որոնք առաձին հերթին ՇԱՏ են ուզում տիրանան իշխանությանը: դրա համար օր ու գիշեր պայքարում են, մտածում, միջոցներ կուտակում, ու նաև դիմում տարբեր մեթոդոլոգիական հնարքների, դրա համար փոխելով ստրատեգիական աստառները:
 ասածս էն ա, որ ով որ իշխանության ա, լինի կրոնական, թե հակակրոնական, կուսակցական թե անկուսակցական... դրանք իշխանության մարմաջով տառապողներն են: դրա համար նրանք կարող են դառնալ /եթե իրանց դա թույլ տան մնացածները/ դառնալ մուսուլման, քրիստոնյա, թուրք, հայ, վրացի, ռուս, աթեիստ, մարքսիստ, լենինիստ... և այլն:
որպես ցայտուն օրինակ - լիքը հայեր ռուսական պետական ապարատում աշխատելու համար դարձան ...օվ ու սկսեցին "ատել" ամեն մի իրենց ազգայինը: լիքը   վրացահայեր դառան վրացի... դա դրանից չէ, որ իրանք իրանց ազգին դեմ էին: ընդամենը իրանք շատ էին սիրում իշխանությունը: այնպես որ իշխանական առումով դատել ԱՍՏԱՌԻ մասին, ինտելեկտուալ առումով անհեթեթությունների կհանգես: լիքը կրոնական շորի տակ թաքնված   անաստվածներ կան: լիքը մարքսիստի ուսմունքի համար դոշ տվող "կապիտալիստներ":
եթե ուզում ես խոսալ ուսմունքի մասին, որպես կյանքից կտրված մի բանի, ապա դա լրիվ ուրիշ բան է, իսկ եթե սկսես քննարկել, թե էտ ուսմունքի  անվան տակ, դրոշակի տակ ինչ տականքություններ են արվել, ապա դրա ծերը չի երևա: անգմա Նյուտոնի անվնաս 1-ին օրենքի տակ կարելի է լինքը բռնաբարություններ կատարել: 

որպես մի թարմ թեմային առնչվող նյութ :



> Աֆղանստանի ոստիկանությունը ձերբակալել է մոլլայի, ով կասկածվում է մահմեդականների համար սրբազան համարվող Ռամադանի երկրորդ օրը 10-ամյա մի աղջնակի բռնաբարության համար: 
> 
> Իրավապահների տեղեկություններով` աղջնակը աշակերտելիս է եղել մոլլայի տանը:
> 
> http://www.azatutyun.am/archive/news...ml?id=24654652


և ինչպիսին է քո հետևությունը՞  :Huh:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> պարզից էլ պարզ է, որ սրանք սիամական զույգեր են: չի լինի կրոնավոր, չի լինի նաև աթեիստ: այսինք աթեիստը ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան հակառակ շարժում, հակառակվող շարժում:


Ինչ խոսք, որ ճշմարտություն կա ասածիդ մեջ, Դվգրեյ ջան: Բայց կարևոր է մեզ համար է նաև այն, թե *նրանք իրենք* ինչպես են իրենց անվանում: Եվ, եթե մենք, այս երկուսի մեջ եփվողներս, քիչ ավելի լուրջ նայենք հարցին, կտեսնենք, որ հեշտորեն կարող ենք թողնել նրանց իրենց տեսակետների վրա ու մի երրորդ ընտրություն կատարել: Պարզեմ:

Եթե Աստված կա /կոնկրետ ինձ համար՝ կա/, ուրեմն ես համոզված եմ, որ *մինչև բոլոր կրոնների ստեղծվելն էլ Նա եղել է* /թե՞ հավատացյալները համաձայն չեն ինձ հետ…/: Եվ մարդ, չունենալով որևէ կրոն /կամ հակակրոն/, անմիջական կապի մեջ է եղել իր Աստծո հետ: Այսինքն, Աստված և մարդ եղել են մի ամբողջականություն, եղել են միասնական:

Հետո ծնվեցին կրոնն ու հակակրոնը /աթեիզմ/ և իրենց քիթը խոթեցին մարդու և Աստծո միջև: Մի ֆիկտիվ դուռ դրեցին մարդու և Աստծո միջև, ու մեկը դարձավ այս դռան կողպեքը, իսկ մյուսը՝ բանալին: Եվ ամբողջ գաղտնիքը նրանում է, որ իրենց առաջարկած բանալին՝ իրենց առաջարկած կողպեքին բոլորովին էլ չի համապատասխանում:

Իսկ մենք բոլորս խելոք-խելոք եկել-հերթավորվել ենք այդ դռան առջև /որովհետև գիտակցաբար, թե անգիտակցորեն, բայց բոլորս էլ ունենք Աստծո կարիքը/,  ու չգիտենք, թե ի՞նչ անենք, չնայած այն բանին…

Չնայած այն բանին…

Չնայած այն բանին…

որ այդ դուռը… անսահմանության առջև է դրված, քանի որ Աստված՝ անսահման է: Ուրեմն ինչպե՞ս կարելի է այն սահմանափակել որևէ դռով…

Ասածս սա է. *միգուցէ մի կո՞ղմ թողնենք այդ դուռն իր բանալիով ու կողպեքով* /Աստված նրանց հետ/, և *անմիջապես առնչվենք Աստծո՞ն…*

----------

dvgray (24.07.2012), Ripsim (28.07.2012), Tig (25.07.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Եթե Աստված կա /կոնկրետ ինձ համար՝ կա/, ուրեմն ես համոզված եմ, որ *մինչև բոլոր կրոնների ստեղծվելն էլ Նա եղել է* /թե՞ հավատացյալները համաձայն չեն ինձ հետ…/: Եվ մարդ, չունենալով որևէ կրոն /կամ հակակրոն/, անմիջական կապի մեջ է եղել իր Աստծո հետ: Այսինքն, Աստված և մարդ եղել են մի ամբողջականություն, եղել են միասնական:
> 
> Հետո ծնվեցին կրոնն ու հակակրոնը /աթեիզմ/ և իրենց քիթը խոթեցին մարդու և Աստծո միջև: Մի ֆիկտիվ դուռ դրեցին մարդու և Աստծո միջև, ու մեկը դարձավ այս դռան կողպեքը, իսկ մյուսը՝ բանալին: Եվ ամբողջ գաղտնիքը նրանում է, որ իրենց առաջարկած բանալին՝ իրենց առաջարկած կողպեքին բոլորովին էլ չի համապատասխանում:
> 
> Իսկ մենք բոլորս խելոք-խելոք եկել-հերթավորվել ենք այդ դռան առջև /որովհետև գիտակցաբար, թե անգիտակցորեն, բայց բոլորս էլ ունենք Աստծո կարիքը/,  ու չգիտենք, թե ի՞նչ անենք, չնայած այն բանին…
> 
> Չնայած այն բանին…
> 
> Չնայած այն բանին…
> ...


հիանալի առաջարկ է; բայց ասեմ քեզ, որ քեզանից առաջ, և քո առաջ միլիոնավոր մարդիկ հետևում են քո առաջարկին; անգամ կան կրոններ, որոնք այնքնա "թույլ" են, որ ար համարյա թե "չկան"; 

իսկ *հիմնականում* իհարկե 
1. կրոնավորները բռոկերների նման մի բան են;
2. հակակրոնավորները - ինքնահաստտման լրջագույն խնդիր ունեցողներ;

մեկը "տամոժնում" օրեինքով կամ "անօրենք" դալալություն ա անում, մյուսն տամոժնու դռանը կանգնած դժգոհում ա "կյանքից", ու նրանց ա յանիմ դիմակազերծում

----------

keyboard (27.07.2012), Sambitbaba (25.07.2012), Varzor (25.07.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> բայց ասեմ քեզ, որ քեզանից առաջ, և քո առաջ միլիոնավոր մարդիկ հետևում են քո առաջարկին; 
> 
> իսկ *հիմնականում* իհարկե 
> 1. կրոնավորները բռոկերների նման մի բան են;
> 2. հակակրոնավորները - ինքնահաստտման լրջագույն խնդիր ունեցողներ;


Իհարկե, Դվգրեյ ջան: Բայց դե, ես էլ չասացի, թե այդ գաղափարի հիմնադիրն եմ: Ես ուղղակի ցանկացա հիշեցնել, որ նման թեմա էլ կա, և, ըստ ինձ, սա ավելի է հավակնում մեր բոլորիս համար հետաքրքիր իրականություն դառնալու, քան այն ասածդ /շատ դուրս եկավ, ապրես/ բրոկերների ու ինքնահաստատվողների հետ կռիվ տալը, ի՞նչ կասես:

Միայն թե չալարենք, վերցնենք ու… նորից ամբողջականանանք մեր Աստծո հետ:

----------


## Quyr Qery

> 2. հակակրոնավորները - ինքնահաստտման լրջագույն խնդիր ունեցողներ;


Ես ինքնահաստատման խնդիր չունեմ, ու էս ֆոռումի աթեիստներն էլ՝ վստահ եմ: 
Ավել բան չեմ գրի, որտև վիրավորելու ցանկություն չունեմ, չնայած են բանին, որ դու վիրավորեցիր:

----------


## erexa

> 2. հակակրոնավորները - ինքնահաստտման լրջագույն խնդիր ունեցողներ;


Այդ ո՞րտեղից եք վերցրել, որ հակակրոնավորները ինքնահաստատման լրջագույն խնդիր ունեցողներ են:  :Think:

----------


## Varzor

> և ինչպիսին է քո հետևությունը՞


Իմ հետևությունը էլի նույնն է` կրոնն ու ուսմունքը պետք չի խառնել:
Քո բերած օրինակի վրա ասեմ, կոպիտ տարբերակով` մարքսիստական քողի տակ թաքնված լապիտալիստը:
Իրա կրոնը կապիտալիզմն ա, իսկ ուսմունքը, որն օգտագործելով ուզումա իր նպատակներն իրականացնել` մարքսիզմը:

Ու էդ քո ասած մոլեն հեչ էլ մուսուլման չի, այլ հակառակը` չի հավատում իր իսկ քարոզած ուսմունքին, հետևաբար նաև աստծո դատաստանից ու դժոխքի պատիժներից: Դրա համար էլ տենց զազրելի արարք է իրեն թույլ տվել: Բայց հըլա թող մեկը փորձի կր քարոզած կրոնին հակառակ բան ասի` դժոխքի կրակներով կսկսի վախեցնել: Հենց սա է իրականություննը` ուսմունքը սարքել են իրենց իրական նպատակներին հասնելու միջոց: Ու հենց դա էլ կրոնն է: Իզուր չի, որ երբ ասում են, թե մարդ որ կրոնի հետևորդ է, ապա նշում են մարդկային կառւոյց-կազմակերպության անունը, ոչ թե մաիյն ուզմունքի, որովհետև այդ մարդն իրեն համարելով որևէ կրոնի հետևորդ, հետևում է այդ կազմակերպության կողմից քարոզվող արժեքներին ու դրույթներին:

Հա, Նոյւտոնի օրենքները զուտ գիտելիք են` ուսմունք, իսկ դրանք շահարկելով ուրիշ բաներ անողները` կրոնավոր  :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> 1. կրոնավորները բռոկերների նման մի բան են;
> 2. հակակրոնավորները - ինքնահաստտման լրջագույն խնդիր ունեցողներ;


Չէ, համամիտ չեմ:
Կրոնավորները - վախի բիզնեսմեններն են
Հակակրոնավորները - մրցակից կազմակերության ներկայացուցիչները  :Jpit: 

Ժողովսւրդ, էլի խառնեցիք հավատացյալ-կրոնավոր ու աթեիստ-հակակրոնավոր գաղափարները?

Ակումբում չգիտեմ հակակրոնավոր կա, թե չէ, բայց աթեիստներ ոնց որ կան, համենայն դեպս իրենք ու իրենց արտահայտած մտքերն են այդպես ասում:

Մարդը կարող է աթեիստ լինել, բայց հակակրոնավոր չլինել:
Հակակրոնավորը - կրոնի դեմ պայքարողն է, իսկ աթեիստը պայքարելու խնդիր չունի: Նա ինքն իր համար որոշել և հերքել է աստծուն (աստվածներին):
Կրոնավորը դա հավատացյալը չի: Շատ և շատ կրոնավորներ իրակնում բացարձակ հավատացյալ չեն:

----------

aragats (25.07.2012), Sambitbaba (25.07.2012), Tig (25.07.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Չէ, համամիտ չեմ:
> Կրոնավորները - վախի բիզնեսմեններն են
> Հակակրոնավորները - մրցակից կազմակերության ներկայացուցիչները :))
> 
> Ժողովսւրդ, էլի խառնեցիք հավատացյալ-կրոնավոր ու աթեիստ-հակակրոնավոր գաղափարները?
> 
> Ակումբում չգիտեմ հակակրոնավոր կա, թե չէ, բայց աթեիստներ ոնց որ կան, համենայն դեպս իրենք ու իրենց արտահայտած մտքերն են այդպես ասում:
> 
> Մարդը կարող է աթեիստ լինել, բայց հակակրոնավոր չլինել:
> ...


Հա, Վարզոր ջան, իհարկե: Եթե շարժվենք միայն բառի բուն իմաստով, շատ հնարավոր է, որ դու ճիշտ ես: Բայց իրականությունն, ինձ թվում է, քիչ  այլ է:

Օրինակ, վերցնենք մեր հարգելի Տիգին /Տիգ ջան, ներող եղիր, որ առանց թույլտվության քո անունն եմ օգտագործում, բայց հավատա. դա միայն այն պատճարով, որ ինձ թվում է, թե այս հարցում մենք համախոհներ ենք./: Իմ ակումբում եղած ժամանակահատվածում ես եկել եմ այն եզրակացության, որ Տիգը կրոնավոր չի, չնայած և ընդունում է Աստծո գոյությունը: Բայց ընդունելը չի նշանակում նաև, թե Տիգը՝ հավատացյալ է: Որովհետև, ինչպե՞ս նա պետք է հավատար Աստծոն առանց կրոնի: Դրա համար նա որևէ կրոնից պետք է վերցներ Աստծո նկարագիրն ու մտածեր. հավատա՞մ սրան, թե՞ ոչ:
Իսկ ինձ թվում է, որ Տիգին կրոնի մեջ հիմնականում դուր չի գալիս հենց այն, թե ինչպես է կրոնը մեկնաբանում Աստծոն… չնայած այն բանին, որ Տիգը չի հերքում Աստծոն: Եվ ստացվում է, որ Տիգը հավատացյալ չի, չնայած և ընդունում է Աստծո գոյությունը:

Իսկ հավատացյալն ընդունում է Աստծո գոյությունը, ելնելով որևէ կրոնի բերած մեկնաբանությունից, ինչպես մեր մեջ ոմանք: Այսինքն, հավատում է կոնկրետ կրոնի հեքիաթներին: Դրանով իսկ նա դառնում է կոնկրետ այդ կրոնի ներկայացուցիչը, և դրանով իսկ՝ *կրոնավոր*-սիրող, քանի որ կրոնավոր-պրոֆեսիոնալի պես /տերտեր, ռաբի, իմամ և այլն/ ընդունում է միայն մեկ կրոն և թքած ունի թե մնացած կրոնների և թե իր կրոնին չպատկանող մնացած մարդկության վրա:

Իսկ աթեիստն էլ, համաձայն եմ, - հերքում է ոչ թե կրոնը. նա հերքում է Աստծոն: Բայց ինչո՞ւ: *Որովհետև նա հերքում է Իրական Աստծո՞ն…*  Ոչ, նա հերքում է ընդամենը այն Աստծոն, ում նկարագրում է յուրաքանրյուր կրոն, քանի ոչ չկա որևէ կրոն, որը կնկարագրեր Իրական Աստծոն: Աթեիստն արդարացիորեն մտածում է. եթե մի կրոն հերքում է մնացած կրոնների աստվածների իրական լինելը, ուրեմն հենց ինքն էլ իրական Աստված չունի, ուրեմն, եթե կրոնների աստվածներն իրական չեն, ուրեմն Աստված՝ չկա… Եվ ստացվում է, որ հերքելով բոլոր կրոններն անխտիր, աթեիստը դառնում է հակակրոնավոր էլ: Կրկնում եմ, որովհետև նա հերքում է բոլոր կրոնների նկարագրած աստվածներին:


Հ.Գ. Եվ այնուհանդերձ, ես հավակնում եմ կրոնավորին որպես բրոկեր ընկալելուն…

----------

Tig (26.07.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Հա, Վարզոր ջան, իհարկե: Եթե շարժվենք միայն բառի բուն իմաստով, շատ հնարավոր է, որ դու ճիշտ ես: Բայց իրականությունն, ինձ թվում է, քիչ  այլ է:
> 
> Օրինակ, վերցնենք մեր հարգելի Տիգին /Տիգ ջան, ներող եղիր, որ առանց թույլտվության քո անունն եմ օգտագործում, բայց հավատա. դա միայն այն պատճարով, որ ինձ թվում է, թե այս հարցում մենք համախոհներ ենք./: Իմ ակումբում եղած ժամանակահատվածում ես եկել եմ այն եզրակացության, որ Տիգը կրոնավոր չի, չնայած և ընդունում է Աստծո գոյությունը: Բայց ընդունելը չի նշանակում նաև, թե Տիգը՝ հավատացյալ է: Որովհետև, ինչպե՞ս նա պետք է հավատար Աստծոն առանց կրոնի: Դրա համար նա որևէ կրոնից պետք է վերցներ Աստծո նկարագիրն ու մտածեր. հավատա՞մ սրան, թե՞ ոչ:
> Իսկ ինձ թվում է, որ Տիգին կրոնի մեջ հիմնականում դուր չի գալիս հենց այն, թե ինչպես է կրոնը մեկնաբանում Աստծոն… չնայած այն բանին, որ Տիգը չի հերքում Աստծոն: Եվ ստացվում է, որ Տիգը հավատացյալ չի, չնայած և ընդունում է Աստծո գոյությունը:
> 
> Իսկ հավատացյալն ընդունում է Աստծո գոյությունը, ելնելով որևէ կրոնի բերած մեկնաբանությունից, ինչպես մեր մեջ ոմանք: Այսինքն, հավատում է կոնկրետ կրոնի հեքիաթներին: Դրանով իսկ նա դառնում է կոնկրետ այդ կրոնի ներկայացուցիչը, և դրանով իսկ՝ *կրոնավոր*-սիրող, քանի որ կրոնավոր-պրոֆեսիոնալի պես /տերտեր, ռաբի, իմամ և այլն/ ընդունում է միայն մեկ կրոն և թքած ունի թե մնացած կրոնների և թե իր կրոնին չպատկանող մնացած մարդկության վրա:
> 
> Իսկ աթեիստն էլ, համաձայն եմ, - հերքում է ոչ թե կրոնը. նա հերքում է Աստծոն: Բայց ինչո՞ւ: *Որովհետև նա հերքում է Իրական Աստծո՞ն…*  Ոչ, նա հերքում է ընդամենը այն Աստծոն, ում նկարագրում է յուրաքանրյուր կրոն, քանի ոչ չկա որևէ կրոն, որը կնկարագրեր Իրական Աստծոն: Աթեիստն արդարացիորեն մտածում է. եթե մի կրոն հերքում է մնացած կրոնների աստվածների իրական լինելը, ուրեմն հենց ինքն էլ իրական Աստված չունի, ուրեմն, եթե կրոնների աստվածներն իրական չեն, ուրեմն Աստված՝ չկա… Եվ ստացվում է, որ հերքելով բոլոր կրոններն անխտիր, աթեիստը դառնում է հակակրոնավոր էլ: Կրկնում եմ, որովհետև նա հերքում է բոլոր կրոնների նկարագրած աստվածներին:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Եվ այնուհանդերձ, ես հավակնում եմ կրոնավորին որպես բրոկեր ընկալելուն…


Ընդունում եմ այն մասը, որով ասում ես, որ հավատացյալ լինելու համար պետք է Աստծո որևէ նկարագրի, որևէ պատկերացման գալ: Բայց էդ պատկերացումը կորնը չի տալիս, այլ հենց ուսմունքը: Քրիստոնեության ուսմունքի հիման վրա բազմաթիվ կրեններ կան, սակայն բոլորի հիմքում էլ նույն ուսմունքն է: Ուստի հավատացյալ լինելու համար կրոնը պարտադիր պայման չի: Բավարար է ընդամենը ուսմունքին ծանոթ լինել: Աստվածաշունչ կարդաս, գրածին հավատաս ու կունենաս նաև ինքդ քեզ համար Աստծո կերպարի ընկալման տարբերակը: Ու դրա համար ոչ մի միջնորդ-բրոկեր պետք չի  :Wink:  Ուստի ամեն հավատացյալ դեռ կրոնավոր չի, կորնավոր ընդունող չի:
Հավատացյալ լինելը կրոնավոր, կրոնասեր լինելու համար անհրաժեշտ, բայց ոչ բավարար պայման է:

Միանշանակ համամիտ չեմ, որ աթեիզմը հերքում է կրոնների նկարագրած Աստծուն, քանի որ ոնց արդեն ասեցի Աստծուն կրոնները չեն նկարագրում, այլ ուսմունքը: Աթեիզմն իր էությամբ հերքում է գերագույն բանականություն համարվող և տարբեր ուսմունքներով նկարագրվող Աստծուն և մնացած աստվածաենթակա արարածներին: Եվ բնական է, որ որպես հետևանք հերքում է նաև այդ ուսմունքները քարոզող և մեկնաբանող կրոնների հիմնարար գաղափարները: Սակայն աամեն աթեիստ հակակրոնավոր չի:
հակակրոնավոր լինելու համար աթեիստ լինելը նպաստող, բայց ոչ բավարար պայման է:

Սենց ասեմ.
Ուսմունք` գիտելիք Աստծո (աստվածների) մասին, նրա արած գործերի, տված պատվիրանների ու խրատների մասին ևայլն:
Կրոն` մարդկանց կողմից ստեղծված և ղեկավարվող կառույց, որի գոյության, գործունեության և ղեկավարման հիմքում ընկած է ուսմունքը: Կրոնը ոչ թե գիտելիք է ներկայացնում, այլ մեկնաբանում, կիրառում է արդեն իսկ ձևավորված գիտելիքը: Այ հենց ստեղ էլ բրոկեր է դառնում:
Աթեսիստը չի հերքում հենց բրոկերին, այլ ուսմունքը` "ապրանքը", որը գովազդում է բրոկերը:

----------


## Ավետիք

> Ընդունում եմ այն մասը, որով ասում ես, որ հավատացյալ լինելու համար պետք է Աստծո որևէ նկարագրի, որևէ պատկերացման գալ: Բայց էդ պատկերացումը կորնը չի տալիս, այլ հենց ուսմունքը: Քրիստոնեության ուսմունքի հիման վրա բազմաթիվ կրեններ կան, սակայն բոլորի հիմքում էլ նույն ուսմունքն է: Ուստի հավատացյալ լինելու համար կրոնը պարտադիր պայման չի: Բավարար է ընդամենը ուսմունքին ծանոթ լինել: Աստվածաշունչ կարդաս, գրածին հավատաս ու կունենաս նաև ինքդ քեզ համար Աստծո կերպարի ընկալման տարբերակը: Ու դրա համար ոչ մի միջնորդ-բրոկեր պետք չի  Ուստի ամեն հավատացյալ դեռ կրոնավոր չի, կորնավոր ընդունող չի:
> Հավատացյալ լինելը կրոնավոր, կրոնասեր լինելու համար անհրաժեշտ, բայց ոչ բավարար պայման է:
> 
> Միանշանակ համամիտ չեմ, որ աթեիզմը հերքում է կրոնների նկարագրած Աստծուն, քանի որ ոնց արդեն ասեցի Աստծուն կրոնները չեն նկարագրում, այլ ուսմունքը: Աթեիզմն իր էությամբ հերքում է գերագույն բանականություն համարվող և տարբեր ուսմունքներով նկարագրվող Աստծուն և մնացած աստվածաենթակա արարածներին: Եվ բնական է, որ որպես հետևանք հերքում է նաև այդ ուսմունքները քարոզող և մեկնաբանող կրոնների հիմնարար գաղափարները: Սակայն աամեն աթեիստ հակակրոնավոր չի:
> հակակրոնավոր լինելու համար աթեիստ լինելը նպաստող, բայց ոչ բավարար պայման է:
> 
> Սենց ասեմ.
> Ուսմունք` գիտելիք Աստծո (աստվածների) մասին, նրա արած գործերի, տված պատվիրանների ու խրատների մասին ևայլն:
> Կրոն` մարդկանց կողմից ստեղծված և ղեկավարվող կառույց, որի գոյության, գործունեության և ղեկավարման հիմքում ընկած է ուսմունքը: Կրոնը ոչ թե գիտելիք է ներկայացնում, այլ մեկնաբանում, կիրառում է արդեն իսկ ձևավորված գիտելիքը: Այ հենց ստեղ էլ բրոկեր է դառնում:
> Աթեսիստը չի հերքում հենց բրոկերին, այլ ուսմունքը` "ապրանքը", որը գովազդում է բրոկերը:


Կան տարբեր կրոններ, և բոլորն էլ ունեն իրենց հատուկ ուսմունքը, որոնք մեծամասամբ տարբերվում են միմյանցից, բայց որոշ կետերով մոտենում իրար: Եվ ըստ քեզ, որն է այն միակ-սկզբնաղբյուր ուսմունքը, որն ընկած է բոլոռ կրոնների ուսմունքների հիմքում?

----------


## Varzor

> Կան տարբեր կրոններ, և բոլորն էլ ունեն իրենց հատուկ ուսմունքը, որոնք մեծամասամբ տարբերվում են միմյանցից, բայց որոշ կետերով մոտենում իրար: Եվ ըստ քեզ, որն է այն միակ-սկզբնաղբյուր ուսմունքը, որն ընկած է բոլոռ կրոնների ուսմունքների հիմքում?


Այդ հարցին պատասխանելու համար պիտի *բոլոր կրոնների* ուսմունքներին ծանոթ լինեմ, ինչը որ չեմ արել, երևի էդքան ժամանակ էլ չունենամ` մի մարդու կյանքը դժվար թե հերիքի բոլոր կրոնները խորապես ուսումնասիրելու ու սկզբնաղբյուրը գտնելու: Ընենց որ, ըստ ինձ` *ՉԳԻՏԵՄ*  :Pardon:

----------

Ավետիք (26.07.2012)

----------


## Ավետիք

> Այդ հարցին պատասխանելու համար պիտի *բոլոր կրոնների* ուսմունքներին ծանոթ լինեմ, ինչը որ չեմ արել, երևի էդքան ժամանակ էլ չունենամ` մի մարդու կյանքը դժվար թե հերիքի բոլոր կրոնները խորապես ուսումնասիրելու ու սկզբնաղբյուրը գտնելու: Ընենց որ, ըստ ինձ` *ՉԳԻՏԵՄ*


Քեզ հետ համամիտ եմ, ընդհանուր առմամբ, ֆիզիկապես անհնարին է: Բայց կարելի է հետազոտման հետևյալ ռազմավարությունն ընդունել: Վերցնել հիմնական կրոնների ուսմունքների գլխավոր վարդապետական դրույթ-պատվիրանները, տվյալ ուսմունքների հիմնադիր-վարդապետներին՝ նրանց կյանքն ու սկզբունքները, Աստծո հետ ունեցած նրանց փոխհարաբերություներն ու մոտեցումները, և համեմատել: Ըստ իս, դա այդքան էլ դժվար չի: Ի՞նչ կարծիքի ես:

----------


## dvgray

> Քեզ հետ համամիտ եմ, ընդհանուր առմամբ, ֆիզիկապես անհնարին է: Բայց կարելի է հետազոտման հետևյալ ռազմավարությունն ընդունել: Վերցնել հիմնական կրոնների ուսմունքների գլխավոր վարդապետական դրույթ-պատվիրանները, տվյալ ուսմունքների հիմնադիր-վարդապետներին՝ նրանց կյանքն ու սկզբունքները, Աստծո հետ ունեցած նրանց փոխհարաբերություներն ու մոտեցումները, և համեմատել: Ըստ իս, դա այդքան էլ դժվար չի: Ի՞նչ կարծիքի ես:


էտ ամենը կարծում եմ իմաստ ունի տեսաբանին, իսկ ոչ մասնագետին, "մեկն" էլ   հերիք է...

----------


## Moonwalker

*Մոդերատորական. ... և ձայնում է Ժողովողը. «Ի ծագել իւրում ելանէ ընդ հարաւ, եւ պատի ընդ հիւսւսիւ, պատելով պատի. գնայ հողմ, եւ ի շրջանս իւր դառնայ հողմ»:

Բարի քննարկումներ:*

----------

Varzor (27.07.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Քեզ հետ համամիտ եմ, ընդհանուր առմամբ, ֆիզիկապես անհնարին է: Բայց կարելի է հետազոտման հետևյալ ռազմավարությունն ընդունել: Վերցնել հիմնական կրոնների ուսմունքների գլխավոր վարդապետական դրույթ-պատվիրանները, տվյալ ուսմունքների հիմնադիր-վարդապետներին՝ նրանց կյանքն ու սկզբունքները, Աստծո հետ ունեցած նրանց փոխհարաբերություներն ու մոտեցումները, և համեմատել: Ըստ իս, դա այդքան էլ դժվար չի: Ի՞նչ կարծիքի ես:


Դե ինչքանով որ ես եմ տենց արել` քրիստոնեություն, հուդայականություն, իսլամ, բուդդիզմ, հինդուիզմ կրոնների շրջանակներում որոշակի եզրահանգման եկել եմ:
ԻՄ կարծիքով ընդհանրությունները հետևյալն են
*1. Աստված(աստվածներ) կա և նա է արարել աշխարհն ու մարդկանց*:
2. Մարդը հոգի ունի, որն աստված է տվել:
3. Մարդը պետք է երկրպագի աստվածներին:
4. Գոյություն ունեն բարի և չար ուժեր:
5. Կա ինչ-որ մի երանելի և բաղձալի վիճակ(ներ), որին կարելի է հասնել (նիրվանա, գերագույն պայծառացում, դրախտ)
6. Երանելի վիճակին հասնելու համար պետք է որոշակի կանոնների հետևել:
7. Ինչ-որ մեկը միշտ հանդես է գալիս այդ երանելի կանոնները քարոզողի դերում:

Էլի կգրեմ, բայց հիմնականում ակևորում եմ սրանք` որպես ֆունդամենտալ դրույթներ: Ընդ որում առաջին երեք կետերը այն հիմնաքարերն են, որոնց վրա խարսխվում են այդ կրոնները:
Աթեիզմը մերժում է այդ հիմնաքարերը, ուստի ցանկացած կրոնի ուսմունք ինքնին անընդունելի է աթեիզմի տեսանկյունից, քանի որ բխում է մերժելի հիմունքներից:

----------

Վոլտերա (27.05.2013)

----------


## soultaker

> Դե ինչքանով որ ես եմ տենց արել` քրիստոնեություն, հուդայականություն, իսլամ, բուդդիզմ, հինդուիզմ կրոնների շրջանակներում որոշակի եզրահանգման եկել եմ:
> ԻՄ կարծիքով ընդհանրությունները հետևյալն են
> *1. Աստված(աստվածներ) կա և նա է արարել աշխարհն ու մարդկանց*:
> 2. Մարդը հոգի ունի, որն աստված է տվել:
> 3. Մարդը պետք է երկրպագի աստվածներին:
> 4. Գոյություն ունեն բարի և չար ուժեր:
> 5. Կա ինչ-որ մի երանելի և բաղձալի վիճակ(ներ), որին կարելի է հասնել (նիրվանա, գերագույն պայծառացում, դրախտ)
> 6. Երանելի վիճակին հասնելու համար պետք է որոշակի կանոնների հետևել:
> 7. Ինչ-որ մեկը միշտ հանդես է գալիս այդ երանելի կանոնները քարոզողի դերում:
> ...


Ելնելով քննարկումներից տպավորություն է ստեղծվում որ մարդիկ բաժանվում են երկու խմբի - հավատացյալ ու աթեիստ: Ինձ համար մութ է մնում - կա՞ անուն, որով կոչում են այն մարդկանց որոնք ընդհանրապես չեն շփվում կրոնի հետ, հետևաբար ոչ ընդունում են, ոչ մերժում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ելնելով քննարկումներից տպավորություն է ստեղծվում որ մարդիկ բաժանվում են երկու խմբի - հավատացյալ ու աթեիստ: Ինձ համար մութ է մնում - կա՞ անուն, որով կոչում են այն մարդկանց որոնք ընդհանրապես չեն շփվում կրոնի հետ, հետևաբար ոչ ընդունում են, ոչ մերժում:


Ինչպես հասկացա, դու հետաքրքրվում ես *ագնոստիկներով*, հարգելի Հոգեառ: Դա բավականին ճանաչված փիլիսոփայական ուղղություն է՝ արդեն երևի մի հարյուր հիսուն տարեկան: Քանի որ անտարբեր եմ նրանց նկատմամբ, առանձնապես քեզ տեղեկացնել չեմ կարող, չնայած ժամանակին ակումբցիներից մեկի հետ վիճում էինք այդ մասին, և, եթե դու էլ ինձ պես հավես չունես համացանցում փնտրելու, կարծում եմ, կարող ես գտնել հենց այս թեմայի մեջ, բայց ավելի վաղ գրված էջէրում:

Բայց սրանք էլ միակները չեն, որ տարբերվում են քո ասած այն երկու խմբից: Ես, օրինակ. 
ա/*Ագնոստիկ* չեմ, քանի որ, ճիշտն ասած, չեմ հարգում այդ, ինչպես ռուսները կասեին, "ոչ ձուկ է, ոչ միս է" փիլիսոփայությունը: 
բ/*Աթեիստ* չեմ, որովհետև Աստծո գոյությունն ինձ համար փաստ է, այսինքն, ես անկարող եմ հերքել Աստծո գոյությունը: 
գ/*Հավատացյալ* էլ չեմ միևնույն պատճառով, քանի որ, ինչպես ասացի, Աստծո գոյությունն ինձ համար՝ փաստ է, և ես ոչ մի պատճառ չեմ գտնում, որպեսզի գցեմ-բռնեմ. հավատա՞մ Աստծո գոյությանը, թե՞ ոչ:

Իսկ եթե հարկ կա ինձ էլ մի ինչ-որ կերպ անվանել, ուրեմն անվանիր ինձ *ճանաչացյալ*, որովհետև ես ոչ հերքում եմ Աստծոն և ոչ էլ հավատում. ես ուղղակի փորձում եմ ճանաչել Նրան…

----------

Nimra (28.07.2012), Ripsim (28.07.2012), Վոլտերա (27.05.2013)

----------


## soultaker

> Ինչպես հասկացա, դու հետաքրքրվում ես *ագնոստիկներով*, հարգելի Հոգեառ: Դա բավականին ճանաչված փիլիսոփայական ուղղություն է՝ արդեն երևի մի հարյուր հիսուն տարեկան: Քանի որ անտարբեր եմ նրանց նկատմամբ, առանձնապես քեզ տեղեկացնել չեմ կարող, չնայած ժամանակին ակումբցիներից մեկի հետ վիճում էինք այդ մասին, և, եթե դու էլ ինձ պես հավես չունես համացանցում փնտրելու, կարծում եմ, կարող ես գտնել հենց այս թեմայի մեջ, բայց ավելի վաղ գրված էջէրում:
> 
> Բայց սրանք էլ միակները չեն, որ տարբերվում են քո ասած այն երկու խմբից: Ես, օրինակ. 
> ա/*Ագնոստիկ* չեմ, քանի որ, ճիշտն ասած, չեմ հարգում այդ, ինչպես ռուսները կասեին, "ոչ ձուկ է, ոչ միս է" փիլիսոփայությունը: 
> բ/*Աթեիստ* չեմ, որովհետև Աստծո գոյությունն ինձ համար փաստ է, այսինքն, ես անկարող եմ հերքել Աստծո գոյությունը: 
> գ/*Հավատացյալ* էլ չեմ միևնույն պատճառով, քանի որ, ինչպես ասացի, Աստծո գոյությունն ինձ համար՝ փաստ է, և ես ոչ մի պատճառ չեմ գտնում, որպեսզի գցեմ-բռնեմ. հավատա՞մ Աստծո գոյությանը, թե՞ ոչ:
> 
> Իսկ եթե հարկ կա ինձ էլ մի ինչ-որ կերպ անվանել, ուրեմն անվանիր ինձ *ճանաչացյալ*, որովհետև ես ոչ հերքում եմ Աստծոն և ոչ էլ հավատում. ես ուղղակի փորձում եմ ճանաչել Նրան…


Շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանի համար, փաստորեն կա:

 «Когда я достиг интеллектуальной зрелости, — пишет Хаксли, — и начал задаваться вопросом, кто же я — атеист, теист или пантеист, материалист или идеалист, христианин или свободно мыслящий человек — я пришел к выводу, что мне не подходит ни одно из этих наименований, кроме последнего»

 «Երբ իմ գիտակցությունը հասունացավ - գրում է Հասկլին, - և սկսեցի ինքս ինձ հարց տալ, ով եմ ես - աթեիստ, թեիստ թե պանտեիստ, մատերիալիստ թե իդեալիստ, քրիստոնյա թե ազատ մտածող մարդ - ես եկա այն եզրահանգման, որ ինձ չի համապատասխանում այդ անվանումներից ոչ մեկը, բացի վերջինից»

Իմ կարծիքով շատ աթեիստներ հնարավոր է որ սա իրենց ավելի հարազատ գտնեն, քան աթեիզմը, որովհետև կրոններին հակառակվելը հետևանք է հենց նույն կրոնների գոյության, և շատ դեպքում մարդկանց մտքով կարող է չանցնել, որ իրենք կարող են լինել ոչ հավատացյալ, ոչ աթեիստ: Ուղղակի մարդը կարող է զբաղվել իր գործով և չհետաքրքրվել կրոններով, աստծո գոյությամբ և այլն:

----------

Sambitbaba (28.07.2012), VisTolog (28.07.2012)

----------


## IrosCrible PerLa

իրականում չկա մեկը, որ հավատք չունենա. օրինակ աթոռի վրա նստում ես՝ հավատալով որ չես ընկնի, խանութ ես տեսնում և հավատում ես որ դա խանութա, ոտքդ առաջ ես դնում ՝ հավատալով որ չես ընկնի և այսպես շարունակ,,,իսկ Աստծուն հավատալը......ով հավատումա որ ինքը կապիկիցա, կարողա կապիկիցա, իսկ ես հավատում եմ որ Աստծուց եմ...ով Աստված ունի իրա մոտ կգնա մահից հետո, իսկ ով չի հավատում, իրա համար ԱՍտված չի լինի և կկորչի

----------


## soultaker

> իրականում չկա մեկը, որ հավատք չունենա. օրինակ աթոռի վրա նստում ես՝ հավատալով որ չես ընկնի, խանութ ես տեսնում և հավատում ես որ դա խանութա, ոտքդ առաջ ես դնում ՝ հավատալով որ չես ընկնի և այսպես շարունակ,,,իսկ Աստծուն հավատալը......ով հավատումա որ ինքը կապիկիցա, կարողա կապիկիցա, իսկ ես հավատում եմ որ Աստծուց եմ...ով Աստված ունի իրա մոտ կգնա մահից հետո,* իսկ ով չի հավատում, իրա համար ԱՍտված չի լինի և կկորչի*


Այ հենց համարյա բոլոր հավատացյալների դժբախտությունը հենց սրանում է, այսպիսի խոսքերի մեջ:

----------

Quyr Qery (28.07.2012), VisTolog (28.07.2012)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> իրականում չկա մեկը, որ հավատք չունենա. օրինակ աթոռի վրա նստում ես՝ հավատալով որ չես ընկնի, խանութ ես տեսնում և հավատում ես որ դա խանութա, ոտքդ առաջ ես դնում ՝ հավատալով որ չես ընկնի և այսպես շարունակ,,,իսկ Աստծուն հավատալը......ով հավատումա որ ինքը կապիկիցա, կարողա կապիկիցա, իսկ ես հավատում եմ որ Աստծուց եմ...ով Աստված ունի իրա մոտ կգնա մահից հետո, իսկ ով չի հավատում, իրա համար ԱՍտված չի լինի և կկորչի


Այ բալա ջան, դու գիտես աթեիզմը ինչ է, գոնե մի բան էս թեմայում կարդացել ես?

----------


## VisTolog

> իրականում չկա մեկը, որ հավատք չունենա. օրինակ աթոռի վրա նստում ես՝ հավատալով որ չես ընկնի, խանութ ես տեսնում և հավատում ես որ դա խանութա, ոտքդ առաջ ես դնում ՝ հավատալով որ չես ընկնի և այսպես շարունակ,,,իսկ Աստծուն հավատալը......ով հավատումա որ ինքը կապիկիցա, կարողա կապիկիցա, իսկ ես հավատում եմ որ Աստծուց եմ...ով Աստված ունի իրա մոտ կգնա մահից հետո, իսկ ով չի հավատում, իրա համար ԱՍտված չի լինի և կկորչի


Դու Աստծուց չես, դու քո մորից ու հորից ես:

----------

Nimra (28.07.2012), Quyr Qery (28.07.2012), soultaker (28.07.2012), Tirim-tim (28.07.2012)

----------


## fanaid

> : 
> գ/*Հավատացյալ* էլ չեմ միևնույն պատճառով, քանի որ, ինչպես ասացի, Աստծո գոյությունն ինձ համար՝ փաստ է, և ես ոչ մի պատճառ չեմ գտնում, որպեսզի գցեմ-բռնեմ. հավատա՞մ Աստծո գոյությանը, թե՞ ոչ:


Հավատացյալ են ոչ թե նրա համար, որ հավատում են Աստծու գոյությանը, քանի որ Աստվածաշնչի առաջին իսկ նախադասությունը ասում է Նրա գոյության մասին, այլ նրա համար որ հավատում են մեռելների հարությանը, Աստծո ահեղ դատաստանին, դժողքին և դրախտին:




> «Երբ իմ գիտակցությունը հասունացավ - գրում է Հասկլին, - և սկսեցի ինքս ինձ հարց տալ, ով եմ ես - աթեիստ, թեիստ թե պանտեիստ, մատերիալիստ թե իդեալիստ, քրիստոնյա թե *ազատ մտածող մարդ* - ես եկա այն եզրահանգման, որ ինձ չի համապատասխանում այդ անվանումներից ոչ մեկը, բացի վերջինից»


 Ինքնախաբեության մի փիլսոփայություն, կուզես ընդունի, կուզես՝ ոչ, բայց մարդը իր տեսակով նաև ընդունիչ է(ռադիոընդունիչի պես մի բան) կամ Աստծուց է ընդունում   կամ՝ հակառակորդից, երրորդը տրված չի, այսինքն երրորդը՝քոնը միայն որոշում է թե որը ընդունել:

----------

Sambitbaba (29.07.2012)

----------


## soultaker

> Ինքնախաբեության մի փիլսոփայություն, կուզես ընդունի, կուզես՝ ոչ, բայց մարդը իր տեսակով նաև ընդունիչ է(ռադիոընդունիչի պես մի բան) կամ Աստծուց է ընդունում   կամ՝ հակառակորդից, երրորդը տրված չի, այսինքն երրորդը՝քոնը միայն որոշում է թե որը ընդունել:


Հարցը կայանում է նրանում, որ եթե մարդը մտածում է, որ ինքը ազատ մտածող մարդ է, նա դառնում է ու լինում է այդպիսին, հիմնված իր տրամաբանության վրա: Իսկ երբ որ մարդը համարում է, որ ինքը ընդունիչ է, ու միայն կարող է թութակի պես կրկնել իր հորինած աստծո/ավետարանի բառերը, նա դառնում է այդպիսին: Ու այդպիսով ամեն մեկը ինքն է որոշում, թե իր գործելու հիմքում ինչն է ընկած:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Իմ կարծիքով շատ աթեիստներ հնարավոր է որ սա իրենց ավելի հարազատ գտնեն, քան աթեիզմը, որովհետև կրոններին հակառակվելը հետևանք է հենց նույն կրոնների գոյության, և շատ դեպքում մարդկանց մտքով կարող է չանցնել, որ իրենք կարող են լինել ոչ հավատացյալ, ոչ աթեիստ: Ուղղակի մարդը կարող է զբաղվել իր գործով և չհետաքրքրվել կրոններով, աստծո գոյությամբ և այլն:


Իհարկե, դա էլ է տարբերակ, ինչո՞ւ ոչ: 

Բայց տես.

Մոտավորապես տասնհինգից քսանհինգ տարեկանում մարդ սկսում է համարել, որ ինքն արդեն լիիրավորեն կայացել է իր տեսակի մեջ: Որ ինքը լրիվ ամբողջական է, ինքնահաստատված և այլն: Ոմանք անգամ հնարավոր են համարում՝ չհետաքրքրվել իրենց ծնողների գոյությամբ էլ, մոռանալով, թե որտեղից են իրենք սերում: /Ճիշտ, ինչպես դու ես առաջարկում չհետաքրքրվել Աստծո գոյությամբ:/

Բայց դա, սիրելիս, բոլորովին էլ չի նշանակում, չէ՞, որ ծնողները դադարեցին գոյություն ունենալ: Իմաստուն ծնողը, չդադարելով սիրել, սովորաբար հանգիստ է թողնում իր զավակին, գիտենալով, որ զավակը վերջիվերջո հիշելու է իրեն /հիշիր "Անառակ որդու վերադարձը"/: Դա տեղի է ունենում հիմնականում, երբ զավակն ինքն է ծնող դառնում/ուրիշ պատճառներն էլ լրիվ հնարավոր են/: Ո՞վ է ավելի շատ կորցնում այս դեպքում, ինքդ որոշիր:

Նույնն էլ Աստծո դեպքում: Դու չես հետաքրքրվում Աստծո գոյությամբ, - Աստված չի հետաքրքրվում քո գոյությամբ: Նա, իհարկե, ցավում է դրա համար, որովհետև հարկ եղած պահին չի կարող քեզ օգնության հասնել: Չէ՞ որ, չհետաքրքրվելով Աստծո գոյությամբ, դու հրաժարվել ես Նրա օգնությունից էլ: Իսկ Նա տվել է Իր ամենամեծ նվերը քեզ. կամքի ազատություն: Դա նշանակում է, որ դու ես արարում քո կյանքն ըստ քո ցանկության, և Նա անկարող է խախտել Իր տված խոսքն ու միջամտել:
Եվ դա կտևի այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ դու չես դադարել "չհետաքրքրվել" Աստծո գոյությամբ:

Ընտրությունը քոնն է:

----------

Ripsim (28.07.2012), Ավետիք (02.08.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> օրինակ աթոռի վրա նստում ես՝ հավատալով որ չես ընկնի, խանութ ես տեսնում և հավատում ես որ դա խանութա,


Դե աթոռի դեպքում իհարկե համաձայն եմ, որ հավատի կարիք ունես: Որովհետև, եթե հավատաս, որ կընկնես աթոռից, ուրեմն հաստատ կընկնես:
Բայց ո՞րն է հավատիդ իմաստը խանութի դեպքում: Ի՞նչ է, եթե չհավատաս, որ դա խանութ է, - խանութը կդադարի խանութ լինե՞լ…





> ով Աստված ունի իրա մոտ կգնա մահից հետո


Գիտե՞ս, թե ինչ է նշանակում աքսյումորոն… Դա այն է, երբ ասածդ ինքն իրեն հակասում է: 

Եթե դու ասում ես, որ ունես հեծանիվ, - դա նշանակում է, որ դու հիմա հեծանիվ չունես, բայց կունենաս մի հիսուն տարի հետո՞…

Ուրեմն, նա, ով Աստված ունի, - ի՞նչ է, Աստված չունի հիմա, բայց կունենա մահից հետո՞…

Եթե դու սպասում ես, որ մահից հետո ես գնալու քո Աստծո մոտ, - նշանակո՞ւմ է դա արդյոք, որ ներկայումս դու Աստված չունես… 

Եվ, եթե դու պնդում ես, որ Աստված չունեցողը պիտի կորչի, - չե՞ս վախենում արդյոք, մեռնելուց հետո, մինչև Աստծոն հասնելը՝ *կորչե՞լ*…

Աքսյումորո՞ն… :Wink:

----------

Nimra (28.07.2012)

----------


## soultaker

> Իհարկե, դա էլ է տարբերակ, ինչո՞ւ ոչ: 
> 
> Բայց տես.
> 
> Մոտավորապես տասնհինգից քսանհինգ տարեկանում մարդ սկսում է համարել, որ ինքն արդեն լիիրավորեն կայացել է իր տեսակի մեջ: Որ ինքը լրիվ ամբողջական է, ինքնահաստատված և այլն: Ոմանք անգամ հնարավոր են համարում՝ չհետաքրքրվել իրենց ծնողների գոյությամբ էլ, մոռանալով, թե որտեղից են իրենք սերում: /Ճիշտ, ինչպես դու ես առաջարկում չհետաքրքրվել Աստծո գոյությամբ:/
> 
> Բայց դա, սիրելիս, բոլորովին էլ չի նշանակում, չէ՞, որ ծնողները դադարեցին գոյություն ունենալ: Իմաստուն ծնողը, չդադարելով սիրել, սովորաբար հանգիստ է թողնում իր զավակին, գիտենալով, որ զավակը վերջիվերջո հիշելու է իրեն /հիշիր "Անառակ որդու վերադարձը"/: Դա տեղի է ունենում հիմնականում, երբ զավակն ինքն է ծնող դառնում/ուրիշ պատճառներն էլ լրիվ հնարավոր են/: Ո՞վ է ավելի շատ կորցնում այս դեպքում, ինքդ որոշիր:
> 
> Նույնն էլ Աստծո դեպքում: Դու չես հետաքրքրվում Աստծո գոյությամբ, - Աստված չի հետաքրքրվում քո գոյությամբ: Նա, իհարկե, ցավում է դրա համար, որովհետև հարկ եղած պահին չի կարող քեզ օգնության հասնել: Չէ՞ որ, չհետաքրքրվելով Աստծո գոյությամբ, դու հրաժարվել ես Նրա օգնությունից էլ: Իսկ Նա տվել է Իր ամենամեծ նվերը քեզ. կամքի ազատություն: Դա նշանակում է, որ դու ես արարում քո կյանքն ըստ քո ցանկության, և Նա անկարող է խախտել Իր տված խոսքն ու միջամտել:
> ...


Այստեղ տարբերությունը պարզապես ահռելի է: Բոլորի համար էլ փաստ է, որ իրենք ծնողներ ունեն/ունեցել են, ու հիմնականում իրենք ճանաչում են իրենց ծնողներին, իմանալով թե նրանք ովքեր են, և իմանալով թե ինչի համար են նրանց պարտական: Ու ամենակարևորը - մարդիկ վստահ են որ ծնողը հնարովի չէ:

----------


## fanaid

> Հարցը կայանում է նրանում, որ եթե մարդը մտածում է, որ ինքը ազատ մտածող մարդ է, նա դառնում է ու լինում է այդպիսին, հիմնված իր տրամաբանության վրա: Իսկ երբ որ մարդը համարում է, որ ինքը ընդունիչ է, ու միայն կարող է թութակի պես կրկնել իր հորինած աստծո/ավետարանի բառերը, նա դառնում է այդպիսին: Ու այդպիսով ամեն մեկը ինքն է որոշում, թե իր գործելու հիմքում ինչն է ընկած:


Փաստորեն համաձայն ես PerLa-ի ասածին

----------


## fanaid

Աստվածաշնչի գրածները չեն կրկնում, այն կատարում են

----------


## soultaker

> Փաստորեն համաձայն ես PerLa-ի ասածին


Բնականաբար համաձայն չեմ: Իմ ասածը վերաբերվում էր նրան, որ մարդը կարող է տարբեր կերպ դրսևորվել, կախված նրանից թե ինչպես է մտածում, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ եթե հավատա որ աշխարհը քառակուսի է, ապա այն քառակուսի կդառնա:




> Աստվածաշնչի գրածները չեն կրկնում, այն կատարում են


Համենայն դեպս առայժմ միայն տեսել եմ թե ինչպես են կրկնում:

----------

Quyr Qery (28.07.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանի համար, փաստորեն կա:
> 
>  «Когда я достиг интеллектуальной зрелости, — пишет Хаксли, — и начал задаваться вопросом, кто же я — атеист, теист или пантеист, материалист или идеалист, христианин или свободно мыслящий человек — я пришел к выводу, что мне не подходит ни одно из этих наименований, кроме последнего»
> 
>  «Երբ իմ գիտակցությունը հասունացավ - գրում է Հասկլին, - և սկսեցի ինքս ինձ հարց տալ, ով եմ ես - աթեիստ, թեիստ թե պանտեիստ, մատերիալիստ թե իդեալիստ, քրիստոնյա թե ազատ մտածող մարդ - ես եկա այն եզրահանգման, որ ինձ չի համապատասխանում այդ անվանումներից ոչ մեկը, բացի վերջինից»
> 
> Իմ կարծիքով շատ աթեիստներ հնարավոր է որ սա իրենց ավելի հարազատ գտնեն, քան աթեիզմը, որովհետև կրոններին հակառակվելը հետևանք է հենց նույն կրոնների գոյության, և շատ դեպքում մարդկանց մտքով կարող է չանցնել, որ իրենք կարող են լինել ոչ հավատացյալ, ոչ աթեիստ: Ուղղակի մարդը կարող է զբաղվել իր գործով և չհետաքրքրվել կրոններով, աստծո գոյությամբ և այլն:


Մի հատ սենց օրինակ բերեմ։ Մարդկանց մի մասը լողալ գիտի, մի մասը չէ։ Եթե մարդը կյանքում չի էլ փորձել, դա չի նշանակում, թե նա երրորդ տիպ ա հորինալ։
Կամ եթե մարդը երբեք չի հետաքրքրվել սեփական մաշկի գույնով, նա չի կարա իրան համարի անգունամաշկ։
Ինչ-որ հարցում քննարկման կողմ համարվելու համար պետք է ունենալ ու արտահայտել սեփական կարծիքը։

----------

Quyr Qery (29.07.2012), Sambitbaba (29.07.2012)

----------


## soultaker

> Մի հատ սենց օրինակ բերեմ։ Մարդկանց մի մասը լողալ գիտի, մի մասը չէ։ Եթե մարդը կյանքում չի էլ փորձել, դա չի նշանակում, թե նա երրորդ տիպ ա հորինալ։
> Կամ եթե մարդը երբեք չի հետաքրքրվել սեփական մաշկի գույնով, նա չի կարա իրան համարի անգունամաշկ։
> Ինչ-որ հարցում քննարկման կողմ համարվելու համար պետք է ունենալ ու արտահայտել սեփական կարծիքը։


Չլինելով ոչ մեկը, ոչ մյուսը, մարդն այնուամենայնտիվ կարող է իմանալ դրանց մասին, բայց չցանկանալ ոչ լինել հավատացյալ, ոչ էլ լինել դրան դեմ ու հերքել: Իմ կարծիքով աթեիստը ծայրահեղ դիրքորոշում է, և մարդկանց բաժանել երկու ծայրահեղությունների այնքան էլ ճիշտ չէ, պիտի լինի նաև չեզոք կողմ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Չլինելով ոչ մեկը, ոչ մյուսը, մարդն այնուամենայնտիվ կարող է իմանալ դրանց մասին, բայց չցանկանալ ոչ լինել հավատացյալ, ոչ էլ լինել դրան դեմ ու հերքել: Իմ կարծիքով աթեիստը ծայրահեղ դիրքորոշում է, և մարդկանց բաժանել երկու ծայրահեղությունների այնքան էլ ճիշտ չէ, պիտի լինի նաև չեզոք կողմ:


Կարծում եմ այստեղ սխալ է հետևյալ պնդումը «աթեիստը ծայրահեղ դիրքորոշում է», ու դրանից բխած մնացած եզրակացություններն արդեն սխալ են։

Աթեիզմը պայքար չի աստծո դեմ, քանի որ չի կարելի պայքարել նրա դեմ, ինչ ըստ քեզ գոյություն չունի։
Սենց ասեմ, եթե դու արաղ չես խմում, կապ չունի թե ինչ ես խմում, դու արաղ չխմող ես։
Եթե դու աստծու գոյությանը (նրա ցանկացած դրսևորմանը) չես հավատում, կապ չունի ինչի ես հավատում, դու աթեիստ ես։

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Атеизм



> В зависимости от широты определения, *под атеизмом может пониматься неприятие различных концепций*, начиная от идеи бога, как действующей личности и заканчивая отрицанием существования чего угодно нематериального, сверхъестественного или трансцендентного, включая концепции индуизма и буддизма.

----------

Quyr Qery (29.07.2012)

----------


## soultaker

> Կարծում եմ այստեղ սխալ է հետևյալ պնդումը «աթեիստը ծայրահեղ դիրքորոշում է», ու դրանից բխած մնացած եզրակացություններն արդեն սխալ են։
> 
> Աթեիզմը պայքար չի աստծո դեմ, քանի որ չի կարելի պայքարել նրա դեմ, ինչ ըստ քեզ գոյություն չունի։
> Սենց ասեմ, եթե դու արաղ չես խմում, կապ չունի թե ինչ ես խմում, դու արաղ չխմող ես։
> Եթե դու աստծու գոյությանը (նրա ցանկացած դրսևորմանը) չես հավատում, կապ չունի ինչի ես հավատում, դու աթեիստ ես։
> 
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Атеизм


Ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայն եմ, բայց մի օրինակ բերեմ: Ենթադրենք մի մարդ կյանքում չի լսել ոչ աստծո, ոչ կրոնի անուն: Հիմա նա ոչ հավատացյալ է, ոչ աթեիստ, այնպես չէ՞: Այդ դեպքում նրա համար պետք կգա երրորդ անվանում:

----------


## fanaid

> Համենայն դեպս առայժմ միայն տեսել եմ թե ինչպես են կրկնում:


ցավալի է որ այդպես էլ է լինում, բայց դրանով մի դատեք բոլորին, որոշ ժամանակ առաջ նման մոտեցման համար հովարսին և ինձ մեղադրում էիք, այդ ինչ է ձեզ կարելի՞ է




> Ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայն եմ, բայց մի օրինակ բերեմ: Ենթադրենք մի մարդ կյանքում չի լսել ոչ աստծո, ոչ կրոնի անուն: Հիմա նա ոչ հավատացյալ է, ոչ աթեիստ, այնպես չէ՞: Այդ դեպքում նրա համար պետք կգա երրորդ անվանում:


ենթադրենքով չի , դու գիտես մի մարդու որ Աստծու մասին լսած չլինի, թեկուզ անաստվածի ընտանիքից

----------


## Sambitbaba

> կամ Աստծուց է ընդունում   կամ՝ հակառակորդից:


Ագնոստիցիզմի մասին կարծիքդ երևի ինչ-որ չափով կիսեմ, բայց լսիր, Ֆանայդ, բացատրիր, խնդրում եմ, այդ ինչպե՞ս է հնարավոր.

փրփրած /խոսքս միայն քո մասին չէ, այլ քեզ պես շատերի/ պաշտպանել ձեր կրոնը, և դրա հետ մեկտեղ այդքան թերագնահատել ձեր Աստծոն: Ինչպե՞ս կարող եք այնքան փոքր ու թույլ համարել ձեր Աստծոն, որ մտքներովդ էլ անգամ չանցնի, որ Ամենակարող Աստված ուղղակի *չի կարող* որևէ հակառակորդ ունենալ:

Դու ինչ է, մոծակին կամ թախտաբիթուն քեզ հակառակո՞րդ ես համարում…

Խնդրում եմ, բացեք վերջապես աչքերդ և ուղեղներդ, և սկսեք լրջորեն նայել *Իրականությանը*:

Ժամանակն է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Այստեղ տարբերությունը պարզապես ահռելի է: Բոլորի համար էլ փաստ է, որ իրենք ծնողներ ունեն/ունեցել են, ու հիմնականում իրենք ճանաչում են իրենց ծնողներին, իմանալով թե նրանք ովքեր են, և իմանալով թե ինչի համար են նրանց պարտական: Ու ամենակարևորը - մարդիկ վստահ են որ ծնողը հնարովի չէ:


Ոչ մի տարբերություն էլ չկա, Հոգեառ ջան: Որբանոցում մեծացած երեխան ոչ ծնող ունենալու փաստի առաջ է կանգնած, և ոչ էլ պարտական է ինչ-որ մեկին /որբանոցը չհաշված/: Հիմա դա նշանակում է, որ ծնող հասկացողությունն ընդհանրապես հնարովի՞ է: Ճիշտ չէր լինի, չէ՞, որբանոցում մեծացած մի երկու երեխայի կարծիքի պատճառով համարել, որ ծնողը՝ հնարովի բան է: Չէ՞ որ մեզանից մեծամասնությունը ծնվել և ապրել է իր ծնողների հովանավորության ներքո:

Ճիշտ նույնպես, Աստծոն որպես իրականություն ընկալողների մեջ, Նրան հնարովի համարողները շատ նման են հիշատակածս որբանոցի երեխաներին, որոնք որպես փաստ, ծնողներ չունեն:
Ի միջի այլոց. ի՞նչ փաստերի մասին է խոսքը:
Այն հրեայի մասի՞ն է խոսքը, որ ամբողջ կյանքում Աստծոց խնդրեց, որ ինքն ավտոմեքենա շահի, բայց այդպես էլ չշահեց, որովհետև մտքով իսկ չանցկացրեց գոնե մեկ անգամ վիճակախաղի տոմս գնել:
Թե՞ ծովում խեղդվող հավատացյալի մասին, որը հրաժարվեց Աստծո ուղարկած նավից, պատճառաբանելով, որ Աստված գալու է իրեն փրկելու…
Ի՞նչ փաստերի մասին ես ասում, եթե, ինչպես ասում ես, դրանով չես հետաքրքրվում:

Ես, օրինակ, ոչ կրոնավոր եմ և ոչ էլ հավատացյալ, բայց հետաքրքրվում եմ, որովհետև համարում եմ, որ անհնար է իմ գոյությունն առանց Աստծո: Եվ այդ պատճառով էլ լիքը փաստեր ունեմ նրա, որ Աստված՝ հնարովի չէ: Խնդրեմ, եթե հետաքրքիր է. http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/60784: Իսկ գիտե՞ս, թե ինչու: Որովհետև միտքը՝ ֆիզիկական է: Դա նույնիսկ գիտությունն է այսօր ապացուցել: Ուղղակի մեր՝ երեքտարածքային , - կյանքում, այն մի հատկություն ունի. սկզբից մտածվել, իսկ հետո նոր ֆիզիկականանալ:

Սա նշանակում է, որ եթե քո մտքում չկա Աստված, դու չես կարող Նրա գոյության փաստը ունենալ:

----------


## IrosCrible PerLa

:LOL: իմ Ծնողները ինձ մարմին են տվել միայն,բայց գրված է՝« Ով որ հոգուց չծնվի,չի տեսնի Աստծու Արքայությունը», ուրեմն կա նաև Հոգուց ծնունդ, իսկ մահվան անկողնուդ մեջ ծնոցներդ չէ որ հետդ պիտի լինեն և այդ պահին որևէ մարդ չի կարանալու սփոփի վախերդ, էհ լավ է

----------


## fanaid

> Ագնոստիցիզմի մասին կարծիքդ երևի ինչ-որ չափով կիսեմ, բայց լսիր, Ֆանայդ, բացատրիր, խնդրում եմ, այդ ինչպե՞ս է հնարավոր.
> 
> փրփրած /խոսքս միայն քո մասին չէ, այլ քեզ պես շատերի/ պաշտպանել ձեր կրոնը, և դրա հետ մեկտեղ այդքան թերագնահատել ձեր Աստծոն: Ինչպե՞ս կարող եք այնքան փոքր ու թույլ համարել ձեր Աստծոն, որ մտքներովդ էլ անգամ չանցնի, որ Ամենակարող Աստված ուղղակի *չի կարող* որևէ հակառակորդ ունենալ:
> 
> Դու ինչ է, մոծակին կամ թախտաբիթուն քեզ հակառակո՞րդ ես համարում…


Նախ ես փրփրված չեմ ի տարբերություն քեզ, և հետո սա քո մտքերն ե՞ն , թե...



> Խնդրում եմ, բացեք վերջապես աչքերդ և ուղեղներդ, և սկսեք լրջորեն նայել *Իրականությանը*:
> 
> Ժամանակն է:


բա դու ինչի՞ այդպես չես վարվում, քեզ թվում է նյու էյջն է իրականությունը

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Նախ ես փրփրված չեմ ի տարբերություն քեզ:


*Նախ*, մի վիրավորվիր այդ "փրփրած" բառից, սիրելիս: Ես այն վիրավորելու համար չօգտագործեցի, և՝ ազնվորեն, - համարում եմ, որ եթե մարդ ունի ինչ-որ համոզմունքներ, ուրեմն ոչ մի վատ բան չկա նրանում, եթե նա "փրփրած" պաշտպանում է իր համոզմունքները: Եվ, ինչպես ինքդ էլ շատ ճիշտ նկատեցիր, ես հենց այդպես էլ վարվում եմ: 
Եվ երկրորդ, եթե դու "փրփրած" չես խոսում այս, որքան ես հասկանում եմ, մեզ բոլորիս համար կարևոր հարցի մասին, ուրեմն ինչպե՞ս ես խոսում, *իմիջիայլո՞ց…* Այսպես ասած, "դե բազար ենք անում, էլի" սկզբունքո՞վ: Աստծո մասի՞ն… Հմմմ…




> և հետո սա քո մտքերն ե՞ն , թե...


Այո, *իմ* մտքերն են: Մի՞թե չես տեսնում, որ *իմ* մտքերն են:
Բայց, որքան ես հասկանում եմ, քո "թե՞"-ով դու կասկածի ես առնում դա և փորձում ես ինձ հուշել, որ դրանք՝ այն քո հիշատակած "Աստծո հակառակորդի" մտքերն են, ճի՞շտ է: Եթե ճիշտ է, ուրեմն կխնդրեի քեզ քիչ ավելի ուշադիր կարդալ մարդկանց գրածները, և նոր միայն պատասխանել: Դա քեզ կօգներ ավելորդ և անիմաստ հարցեր չտալ: Ցանկանում եմ ասել, որ դա քո իրավունքն է. համարել, որ Աստված հակառակորդ ունի: Բայց լրիվ անիմաստ է՝ մի մարդու, ով համարում է, որ Աստված այնքան մեծ է ու հզոր, որ չի կարող ընդհանրապես որևէ հակառակորդ ունենալ, հարցնել. օգտագործու՞մ է նա արդյոք Աստծո այդ չեղյալ հակառակորդի մտքերը, թէ՞ ոչ: 
Ավելի լավ չէ՞ր լինի, որ փորձեիր, խոսքը կտուրը գցելու փոխարեն, կոնկրետ տրված հարցին պատասխանել. *Ինչպե՞ս կարող ես այնքան փոքր ու թույլ համարել քո Աստծոն, որ մտքովդ էլ անգամ չանցնի, որ Ամենակարող Աստված ուղղակի չի կարող որևէ հակառակորդ ունենալ:
*



> բա դու ինչի՞ այդպես չես վարվում, քեզ թվում է նյու էյջն է իրականությունը


Ասելով սա. Խնդրում եմ, բացեք վերջապես աչքերդ և ուղեղներդ, և սկսեք լրջորեն նայել Իրականությանը, - ես հատուկ չնշեցի, որ ի նկատի ունեմ *Աստծո հզորությունը*, քանի որ մենք հենց այդ մասին էինք խոսում, այլ ոչ թե մեր աշխարհայացքների: Մյուս անգամ հաշվի կառնեմ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> իմ Ծնողները ինձ մարմին են տվել միայն,բայց գրված է՝« Ով որ հոգուց չծնվի,չի տեսնի Աստծու Արքայությունը», ուրեմն կա նաև Հոգուց ծնունդ,


Հուսով եմ, ես քո թշնամին չե՞մ դառնա, եթե մի փոքր այլ կերպ շարադրեմ միտքդ:

Իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե, թե դու և թե մենք բոլորս, - հենց Հոգու ծնունդ ենք, որ կանք, իսկ մեր ծնողները մեզ ուղղակի օգնել են, մեր հավերժական կյանքի այս փոքրիկ ակնթարթին, մարմնավորվել ֆիզիկական մարմնի մեջ, ֆիզիկական կյանքի մի փոքրիկ փորձ ապրելու համար: Եվ, քանի որ *մենք բոլորս էլ, քեզ հետ միասին*,  Հոգու ծնունդ ենք, ուրեմն բոլորս էլ *կտեսնենք* Աստծո Արքայությունը:

Ավելին, մենք բոլորս ծնվել ենք Աստծո Արքայության մեջ, վերադառնալու ենք  Աստծո Արքայություն, և, որ ամենակարևորն է, հենց այնտեղ էլ գտնվում ենք, Աստծո Արքայության մեջ, որովհետև ուղղակի գոյություն չունի մեկ ուրիշ տեղ, 

Աստծո Արքայությունից բացի:

----------


## movsal08

> ...


Մի հարց տամ.
Եթե հրաշք պատահի ու տեսնես Աստծուն, ի՞նչ կանես:

----------


## soultaker

> Ոչ մի տարբերություն էլ չկա, Հոգեառ ջան: Որբանոցում մեծացած երեխան ոչ ծնող ունենալու փաստի առաջ է կանգնած, և ոչ էլ պարտական է ինչ-որ մեկին /որբանոցը չհաշված/: Հիմա դա նշանակում է, որ ծնող հասկացողությունն ընդհանրապես հնարովի՞ է: Ճիշտ չէր լինի, չէ՞, որբանոցում մեծացած մի երկու երեխայի կարծիքի պատճառով համարել, որ ծնողը՝ հնարովի բան է: Չէ՞ որ մեզանից մեծամասնությունը ծնվել և ապրել է իր ծնողների հովանավորության ներքո:
> 
> Ճիշտ նույնպես, Աստծոն որպես իրականություն ընկալողների մեջ, Նրան հնարովի համարողները շատ նման են հիշատակածս որբանոցի երեխաներին, որոնք որպես փաստ, ծնողներ չունեն:
> Ի միջի այլոց. ի՞նչ փաստերի մասին է խոսքը:
> Այն հրեայի մասի՞ն է խոսքը, որ ամբողջ կյանքում Աստծոց խնդրեց, որ ինքն ավտոմեքենա շահի, բայց այդպես էլ չշահեց, որովհետև մտքով իսկ չանցկացրեց գոնե մեկ անգամ վիճակախաղի տոմս գնել:
> Թե՞ ծովում խեղդվող հավատացյալի մասին, որը հրաժարվեց Աստծո ուղարկած նավից, պատճառաբանելով, որ Աստված գալու է իրեն փրկելու…
> Ի՞նչ փաստերի մասին ես ասում, եթե, ինչպես ասում ես, դրանով չես հետաքրքրվում:
> 
> Ես, օրինակ, ոչ կրոնավոր եմ և ոչ էլ հավատացյալ, բայց հետաքրքրվում եմ, որովհետև համարում եմ, որ անհնար է իմ գոյությունն առանց Աստծո: Եվ այդ պատճառով էլ լիքը փաստեր ունեմ նրա, որ Աստված՝ հնարովի չէ: Խնդրեմ, եթե հետաքրքիր է. http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/60784: Իսկ գիտե՞ս, թե ինչու: Որովհետև միտքը՝ ֆիզիկական է: Դա նույնիսկ գիտությունն է այսօր ապացուցել: Ուղղակի մեր՝ երեքտարածքային , - կյանքում, այն մի հատկություն ունի. սկզբից մտածվել, իսկ հետո նոր ֆիզիկականանալ:
> ...



Հարցը նրանում է, որ աստծո գոյությունը ապացուցող կամայական տեսակետ հիմնված է հենց ինքն իրենով: Այսինքն դու ասում ես որ կա ծնողի նման մի ուրիշ բան՝ աստված, և ես նույն կերպ կարող եմ ասել որ կա ձմեռ պապ, մեշոկ պապի, բոբո ձյաձյա և այլն, և ես նույն կերպ կարող եմ հիմնավորել նրանց գոյությունն այնպես՝ ինչպես հիմնավորում են աստծո գոյությունը: Այդ բոլոր հեքիաթները նույնպես հիմնավորվում են իրենք իրենցով: Կա՞ արդյոք նշանակալի տարբերություն, փոքր երեխաներն էլ ինքնամոռաց հավատում են ձմեռ պապի գոյությանը, և նույնիսկ տեսնում են իրենց հյուր եկած հնարովի ձմեռ պապերի: Այսինքն իրենք իրենց հաճույքի համար ունեն այդպիսի գաղափար, որը իրենց կյանքը ավելի ուրախ ու լավն է դարձնում: Համապատասխանաբար չափահաս մարդիկ ունեն այդպիսի գաղափար՝ աստված: Որպես գաղափար, այն բնականաբար գոյություն ունի, որովհետև բավական է խոսել մի բանի մասին ու ընդունել դա, և այդ գաղափարը ինքնըստիքյան գոյություն կունենա: Բայց ավելին, ցավոք, միայն այդքանով հնարավոր չէ հաստատել կամ ապացուցել:

----------


## IrosCrible PerLa

եթե սա է Աստծո արքայությունը, ուրեմն պիտի հրաժարված լինեի Աստծո սիրուց...բայց այս կյանքում Տերը մեզ պատրաստում է՝ , ես լուռ կմնամ, որովհետև եթե ձեզ տրված է, ուրեմն կհասկանաք ամեն բան

----------


## fanaid

> Բայց, որքան ես հասկանում եմ, քո "թե՞"-ով դու կասկածի ես առնում դա և փորձում ես ինձ հուշել, որ դրանք՝ այն քո հիշատակած "Աստծո հակառակորդի" մտքերն են, ճի՞շտ է:


Այո, եթե մի մարդ ընդունում է Աստծու գոյությունը բայց մերժում  է հակառակորդի(ստանայի) գոյությունը, արդեն նրա մտքերն է թելադրում/կրկնում:
Գիտես, ես ոչ իմիջայլոց զրուցելու համար եմ գրում, ոչ էլ վիրավորելու ինչ որ մեկին, այլ հավատալով ասածներիս, ինչպես և բոլորդ եք հավատում ձեր ասածներին, այս առումով ասելու շատ բան ունեմ, բայց թեման հարմար չի:

----------


## fanaid

> ... ես նույն կերպ կարող եմ հիմնավորել նրանց գոյությունն այնպես՝ ինչպես հիմնավորում են աստծո գոյությունը:


Չես կարող

----------

Sambitbaba (30.07.2012)

----------


## soultaker

> Չես կարող


Ամեն մարդ ինքն է որոշում թե ինչ է կարող: Իսկ դիմացինին ընդամենը տրված է ստուգել դա, ոչ թե հակառակն ասել:

----------


## fanaid

> Ամեն մարդ ինքն է որոշում թե ինչ է կարող: Իսկ դիմացինին ընդամենը տրված է ստուգել դա, *ոչ թե հակառակն ասել:*


Չնայած որ դու այդպես ես վարվում:
Մի բան որ չկա չես կարող ապացուցել որ կա, բայց Աստված կա և շատերի համար ապացուցված է այդ փաստը

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Մի հարց տամ.
> Եթե հրաշք պատահի ու տեսնես Աստծուն, ի՞նչ կանես:


Դժվար հարց ա։ Վերջերս ռուսաստանում մի դիսկոտեկի կողքը պատի վրա «հայտնվել էր» աստծո նկարը։ Չակերտներով, որովհետև ես ու նյութը տեղադրողը (նույնպես աթեիստ) այդտեղ տեսանք միայն չիշիկ։ Մարդիկ դիսկոտեկից դուրս էին եկել ու միզել, պատին (իմ պատկերացման), իսկ որոշ հավատացյալներ այդտեղ նշմարլ էին աստծո դեմքնու հաջորդ օրն արդեն տերտերի հետ իասին մոմ էին վառում այդ պատի դիմաց։

Հիմա, դա կարող է իսկապես աստծո դեմքն էր, բայց մենք դա չտեսանք։

Ուզում եմ ասել։
Ես Չերչիլին չեմ տեսել, բայց տեսել եմ նրա գոյությունը հավաստող որոշ նյութեր, որոնց վստահել եմ։ Ես համաձայն եմ նույնիսկ ոչ թե հենց աստծո երևալուն (նա կարծես թե անձնավորված չի էլ երևում, այլ իր հրեշտակների ու այլ միջնորդների միջոցով), այլ թեկուզ այնպիսի նյութերի (ինֆորմացիոն աղբյուրների), որոնց ինքս կվստահեմ։ Կարծում եմ պարզ է, որ աստվածաշնչի մասին խոսք անգամ լինել չի կարող, քանի որ ես դրանից անհամեմատ ավելի ճշմարտանման հեքիաթներ էլ եմ կարդացել։

Հ.Գ.
Նախօրոք ներողություն եմ խնդրում այն մարդկանցից, ովքեր տեսել են այդ ռուսաստանյան «նկարն» ու այնտեղ իսկապես տեսել իրենց աստծուն, և կարող են վիրավորական համարել գրածներս։ Ես գրել եմ ոչ վիրավորելու համար։

----------

Mephistopheles (30.07.2012), Quyr Qery (30.07.2012)

----------


## fanaid

> ... (իմ պատկերացման)...,


Այսինքն դու էլ վստահ չես թե ինչ ես տեսել, ուղղակի քո ցանկությունն էր այդպես նկարագրել

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Այսինքն դու էլ վստահ չես թե ինչ ես տեսել, ուղղակի քո ցանկությունն էր այդպես նկարագրել


Դե յութուբով չի հասկացվում դա մեզ ա, ջուր, թե այլ հեղուկ: Ակնհայտ ա, որ անալիզ անել չէի կարա :Smile:

----------

Quyr Qery (30.07.2012)

----------


## fanaid

> Դե յութուբով չի հասկացվում դա մեզ ա, ջուր, թե այլ հեղուկ: Ակնհայտ ա, որ անալիզ անել չէի կարա





> նշմարլ էին աստծո դեմքնու հաջորդ օրն արդեն տերտերի հետ իասին մոմ էին վառում այդ պատի դիմաց։


Ուղղակի քահանայի պահով մի քիչ անհավատալի է, այն էլ ուղափառ եկեղեցու, որովհետև նրանք եկեղեցուց դուրս ոչ մի հրաշք չեն ընդունում, մինչև մի հազար ձևով չեն քննում, եթե իհարկե անաստվածների կողմից սարքած ներկայացում չի դա:

----------


## soultaker

> Չնայած որ դու այդպես ես վարվում:


Օրինա՞կ




> Մի բան որ չկա չես կարող ապացուցել որ կա, բայց Աստված կա և շատերի համար ապացուցված է այդ փաստը


Այո ես չեմ կարող ապացուցել դա, ինչպես որ ոչ ոք չի կարող ապացուցել աստծո գոյությունը: Ես կարող եմ նույն կերպ ասել "Ձմեռ պապ կա, և շատերի(երեխաների) համար ապացուցված է այդ փաստը": Որևէ տարբերություն կա՞ արդյոք իմ այս վերջին նախադասության և դրան համարժեք քո նախադասության միջև:

----------

Mephistopheles (30.07.2012), Quyr Qery (30.07.2012)

----------


## fanaid

> Օրինա՞կ


Օրինակ, որ կարող ես դու էլ դիմացինին ստուգել, այլ ոչ թե հակառակել:




> Այո ես չեմ կարող ապացուցել դա, ինչպես որ ոչ ոք չի կարող ապացուցել աստծո գոյությունը: Ես կարող եմ նույն կերպ ասել "Ձմեռ պապ կա, և շատերի(երեխաների) համար ապացուցված է այդ փաստը": Որևէ տարբերություն կա՞ արդյոք իմ այս վերջին նախադասության և դրան համարժեք քո նախադասության միջև:


Որպես նախադասություն ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա, բայց որպես փաստեր՝ շատ: Փնտրիր և կգտնես, որովհետև միայն դու կարող ես դա ապացուցել քո մեջ, եթե իրոք դրա ցանկությունը ունես, այլապես ուղղակի ժամանակ ենք վատնում:

----------


## VisTolog

> Օրինակ, որ կարող ես դու էլ դիմացինին ստուգել, այլ ոչ թե հակառակել:
> 
> Որպես նախադասություն ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա, բայց որպես փաստեր՝ շատ: Փնտրիր և կգտնես, որովհետև միայն դու կարող ես դա ապացուցել քո մեջ, եթե իրոք դրա ցանկությունը ունես, այլապես ուղղակի ժամանակ ենք վատնում:


Սե՞նցա հաստատվում Աստծո գոյությունը, ինչ-որ բան շատ ես ուզում աղոթում ես ու լինումա:

----------


## fanaid

> Սե՞նցա հաստատվում Աստծո գոյությունը, ինչ-որ բան շատ ես ուզում աղոթում ես ու լինումա:


Եթե շատ ես ուզում

----------


## VisTolog

> Եթե շատ ես ուզում



Եթե շատ եմ ուզում առանց իրա էլ կարամ ունենամ, պարտադիր պետքա աղոթե՞մ:

----------

Quyr Qery (30.07.2012), soultaker (30.07.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Ելնելով քննարկումներից տպավորություն է ստեղծվում որ մարդիկ բաժանվում են երկու խմբի - հավատացյալ ու աթեիստ: Ինձ համար մութ է մնում - կա՞ անուն, որով կոչում են այն մարդկանց որոնք ընդհանրապես չեն շփվում կրոնի հետ, հետևաբար ոչ ընդունում են, ոչ մերժում:


Տենց մարդիկ կան իրականում?

----------

fanaid (30.07.2012)

----------


## soultaker

> Տենց մարդիկ կան իրականում?


Օրինակի համար՝ նորածին երեխաները  :Smile:

----------

Varzor (30.07.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Օրինակի համար՝ նորածին երեխաները


Ըստ էության էդ թեմայով դժվար թե մեկը պատասխան տա  :Jpit: 
Երեխաներն իրոք որ ոչ աթեիստ են, ոչ հավատացյալ:

Սակայն երեխայի կյանքի և զարգացման հիմնական դրդապատճառը հավատն է` հավատը ծնողի նկատմամբ, մեծի նկատմամբ, տեսածի նկատամաբ և այլն:
Ու հետաքրքիր է ինչ կողմնորոշում կունենա երեխան, եթե նրան մանկուց ոչ մի բան "չսրսկեն"?

Ներկայիս ժամանակներում, եթե երեխային ոչինչ չսրսկեն, բայց ապահովեն, որ ստանա ստանդարտ ակադեմիական կրթություն, ապա ԻՀԿ կդառնա աթեիստ: Բայց հենց բախվեց ինչ-որ մի լուրջ դժբախտության կամ այնպիսի կենսական խնդրի, որին ակադեմիական գիտությունը ոչ մի տրամաբանական պատասխան չի կարողանում տալ, ապա կսկսի կասկածել:

Ըստ էության հավատալու ունակությունն է, որ մարդուն թույլ է տալիս ապրել և զարգանալ: Ու զուտ իդելիստական տեսանկյունից հավատը անմահության նկատմամբ ու գերբանականության նկատմամաբ ինքնին հավատալու ունակության գերագույն սահմաններն են:

----------

soultaker (30.07.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Եթե շատ եմ ուզում առանց իրա էլ կարամ ունենամ, պարտադիր պետքա աղոթե՞մ:


Ճիշտ ես, պարտադիր չի աղոթել: Կարող ես նաև նախապես շնորհակալ լինել:
Եվ, եթե խորը նայես հարցին, հիմնականում հենց այդպես էլ լինում է:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Օրինակի համար՝ նորածին երեխաները :)


Ճիշտ ես, որովհետև նրանք դեռ չգիտեն, թե ինչ ասել է "կրոն":
Բայց մեկ այլ պատճառ էլ կա.
Նրանք դեռ չեն կտրել իրենց կապը մնացած աշխարհներից հետ, և դեռ չգիտեն, որ շուտով պետք է մոռանան դա ու *կարծեն, ինչպես մենք*, թե ապրում են միայն նյութական աշխարհում: Դա նշանակում է, որ նրանք դեռ շատ լավ զգում են իրենց ամբողջականությունն Աստծո հետ և դեռ չգիտեն, որ մի այդպիսի խաղ գոյություն ունի. ընդունել կամ մերժել Աստծոն գոյությունը:

Կարող ես փորձել:
Գտիր մի երեխա, որ նոր է խոսել սկսել, ու հարցրու նրան այդ մասին: Բայց հարցրու նրան լուրջ, *այնպես, որ նա հավատա*, որ այդ հարցը լուրջ հետաքրքրում է քեզ: Ի նկատի ունեցիր, որ դու անկարող ես նրան խաբել:

----------


## fanaid

> Ճիշտ ես, պարտադիր չի աղոթել: Կարող ես նաև նախապես շնորհակալ լինել:


Իսկ շնորհակալ լինելը մի՞թե աղոթք չի:

----------


## fanaid

> Ու հետաքրքիր է ինչ կողմնորոշում կունենա երեխան, եթե նրան մանկուց ոչ մի բան "չսրսկեն"?


ԻՀԿ կդառնա դեբիլ:




> Ներկայիս ժամանակներում, եթե երեխային ոչինչ չսրսկեն, *բայց ապահովեն, որ ստանա ստանդարտ ակադեմիական կրթություն,*


Արդեն սրսկվեց

----------


## fanaid

> Եթե շատ եմ ուզում առանց իրա էլ կարամ ունենամ, պարտադիր պետքա աղոթե՞մ:
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Սե՞նցա հաստատվում Աստծո գոյությունը, ինչ-որ բան շատ ես ուզում աղոթում ես ու լինումա:


Բայց մենք խոսում ենք Աստծու գոյության մասին

----------


## soultaker

> Կարող ես փորձել:
> Գտիր մի երեխա, որ նոր է խոսել սկսել, ու հարցրու նրան այդ մասին: Բայց հարցրու նրան լուրջ, *այնպես, որ նա հավատա*, որ այդ հարցը լուրջ հետաքրքրում է քեզ: Ի նկատի ունեցիր, որ դու անկարող ես նրան խաբել:


Բնականաբար եթե հարց տամ կրոնի կամ աստծո վերաբերյալ, նա չի հասկանա ինչի մասին է խոսքը, որովհետև այդպիսի բաներ առաջին անգամ կլսի:

----------

Varzor (30.07.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

> ԻՀԿ կդառնա դեբիլ:
> 
> Արդեն սրսկվեց


Քեզ մնա կասես թող դպրոցներում ու այլ ուսումնական հաստատություններում միայն աստվածաշունչ սովորացնեն: Այ էդ ժամանակ իսկականից fanaid-ները կշատանան:

----------

Varzor (30.07.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

> Բայց մենք խոսում ենք Աստծու գոյության մասին


Ես էլ իրա գոյությունը հաստատելու մասին: Թե՞ էդ հաստատելու մասին խոսելը արգելված թեմայա:

----------


## fanaid

> Քեզ մնա կասես թող դպրոցներում ու այլ ուսումնական հաստատություններում միայն աստվածաշունչ սովորացնեն:


բայց ես նման բան չեմ ասել, ոչ էլ ակնարկում եմ :




> Այ էդ ժամանակ իսկականից fanaid-ները կշատանան:


դեռ երեխայական շրջանդ չի անցե՞լ

----------


## Varzor

> ԻՀԿ կդառնա դեբիլ:


 :Think:  փաստորեն եթե էդ տրամաբանությամբ նայենք (կրոնական դաստիարակությունը սրսկում չի), ապա մինչև մարդուն չսրսկեն դեբիլ կմնա? Բա էդ դեպքում կրոնը ոնցա դրանից փրկում, եթե սրսկում չի?



> Արդեն սրսկվեց


 :Think:  փաստորեն դպրոցո չուղարկենք երեխեքին` սրկսում են վատ գաղափարներով: Էդ ինչ են սրսկում դպրոցում? Մաթեմատիկա և Ֆիզիկա "սատանայական գիտելիքները" թե ՀԱԵ "սուտ պատմությունը"?

Կորչի ուսումը, բոլորը դեպի արոտավայր  :LOL:

----------

Nimra (30.07.2012), Quyr Qery (31.07.2012), VisTolog (31.07.2012), Աթեիստ (30.07.2012)

----------


## fanaid

> Օրինակի համար՝ նորածին երեխաները





> Ըստ էության էդ թեմայով դժվար թե մեկը պատասխան տա 
> Երեխաներն իրոք որ ոչ աթեիստ են, ոչ հավատացյալ:
> 
> Սակայն երեխայի կյանքի և զարգացման հիմնական դրդապատճառը հավատն է` հավատը ծնողի նկատմամբ, մեծի նկատմամբ, տեսածի նկատամաբ և այլն:
> Ու հետաքրքիր է ինչ կողմնորոշում կունենա երեխան, եթե նրան մանկուց ոչ մի բան "չսրսկեն"?
> 
> Ներկայիս ժամանակներում, եթե երեխային ոչինչ չսրսկեն, բայց ապահովեն, որ ստանա ստանդարտ ակադեմիական կրթություն, ապա ԻՀԿ կդառնա աթեիստ: Բայց հենց բախվեց ինչ-որ մի լուրջ դժբախտության կամ այնպիսի կենսական խնդրի, որին ակադեմիական գիտությունը ոչ մի տրամաբանական պատասխան չի կարողանում տալ, ապա կսկսի կասկածել:
> 
> Ըստ էության հավատալու ունակությունն է, որ մարդուն թույլ է տալիս ապրել և զարգանալ: Ու զուտ իդելիստական տեսանկյունից հավատը անմահության նկատմամբ ու գերբանականության նկատմամաբ ինքնին հավատալու ունակության գերագույն սահմաններն են:





> ԻՀԿ կդառնա դեբիլ:
> 
> Արդեն սրսկվեց





> փաստորեն եթե էդ տրամաբանությամբ նայենք (կրոնական դաստիարակությունը սրսկում չի), ապա մինչև մարդուն չսրսկեն դեբիլ կմնա? Բա էդ դեպքում կրոնը ոնցա դրանից փրկում, եթե սրսկում չի?
> 
>  փաստորեն դպրոցո չուղարկենք երեխեքին` սրկսում են վատ գաղափարներով: Էդ ինչ են սրսկում դպրոցում? Մաթեմատիկա և Ֆիզիկա "սատանայական գիտելիքները" թե ՀԱԵ "սուտ պատմությունը"?
> 
> Կորչի ուսումը, բոլորը դեպի արոտավայր


Ձեր ատելությունը քրիստոնեության հանդեպ ձեզ լրիվ կուրացրել է, նորից անդրադարձիր այս գրառումներին և տես թե ինչ եմ գրել և ինչ ես պատասխանել, ինչ կապ ունի կրոնը, ՀԱԵ-ն դպրոց ուղարկել/չուղարկելը:
Խոսքդ սրսկելու մասին էր, ասածս էլ այն էր որ եթե ինչ որ մի բան սովորեցնում են , արդեն սրսկում են, այդքան բարդ է՞ր

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ձեր ատելությունը քրիստոնեության հանդեպ ձեզ լրիվ կուրացրել է, նորից անդրադարձիր այս գրառումներին և տես թե ինչ եմ գրել և ինչ ես պատասխանել, ինչ կապ ունի կրոնը, ՀԱԵ-ն դպրոց ուղարկել/չուղարկելը:
> Խոսքդ սրսկելու մասին էր, *ասածս էլ այն էր որ եթե ինչ որ մի բան սովորեցնում են , արդեն սրսկում են, այդքան բարդ է՞ր*


սրսկելը սովորելու հետ կապ չունի… դպրոցում սովորում են որը եթե չես հասկանում չես սովորում… իսկ սրսկելը կամքից անկախ ա լինում՝ երբ ներարկում են, արդեն ուզես չուզես սիստեմիդ մեջ ա…

կրոնն էս տեսակետից հասկանալը պարտադիր չի, այլ կարևորը ընդունելն ա, այսինքն անվերապահորեն հավատալը անկախ նրանից հվանական ա, հնարավոր ա թե անհավանական ա ու անհնար… դրան ասում են ներարկել… տրամաբանորեն կրոնը չես կարող ընդունել, այն կարող ես ընդունել միայն հավատալով՝ առանց ապացույցի…

----------

Quyr Qery (31.07.2012), soultaker (30.07.2012), Varzor (31.07.2012), VisTolog (31.07.2012), zulu (31.07.2012), Աթեիստ (30.07.2012)

----------


## Nimra

> Կորչի ուսումը, բոլորը դեպի արոտավայր


ոոոոոչ, բոլորը դեպի Աստվածաշունչ կարդալու, վայ, բա տառերը չգիտեն, բայց եթե շատ ցանկանաս, աստված կարդալու համար քեզ տառաճանաչություն կտա :Wink:

----------

Varzor (31.07.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Բնականաբար եթե հարց տամ կրոնի կամ աստծո վերաբերյալ, նա չի հասկանա ինչի մասին է խոսքը, որովհետև այդպիսի բաներ առաջին անգամ կլսի:


Ինչ վերավերվում է կրոնին, համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ: Բայց իմ ասածը ոչ թե կրոնին էր վերավերվում, այլ Աստծոն: Իսկ Աստծո հարցով, այնուհանդերձ, - փորձիր…

----------


## Varzor

> Ձեր *ատելությունը քրիստոնեության հանդեպ* ձեզ լրիվ կուրացրել է, նորից անդրադարձիր այս գրառումներին և տես թե ինչ եմ գրել և ինչ ես պատասխանել, ինչ կապ ունի կրոնը, ՀԱԵ-ն դպրոց 
> ուղարկել/չուղարկելը:


 :Nono: 
Նախ նշեմ, որ պետք չի ինձ վերագրել այնպիսի զգացմունքներ, որոնք որ ես չունեմ, մասնավորապես ատելություն քրիստոներության նկատմամբ: Էդ ինչից վերցրիք, որ ատում եմ Քրիստոնեությունը? Նորմալ խելքը գլխին քրիստոնյաներն ինձ ոչ մի վնաս չեն տվել, դեռ մի բան էլ օգուտ են տալիս, և ոչ միայն ինձ: Ատելու համար ոչ մի բավարար հիմնավորում ու պատճառ չունեմ, կարիք էլ չունեմ ատելու:

ՀԱԵ եկեղեցու նկատմամբ որոշակի բացասական զգացմունքներ ունեմ, բայց դա էս թեմայի հետ կապ չունի:



> Խոսքդ սրսկելու մասին էր, ասածս էլ այն էր որ եթե ինչ որ մի բան սովորեցնում են , արդեն սրսկում են, այդքան բարդ է՞ր


Եթե այդքան ուշադիր եք կարդացել, ապա նկատած կլինեք, որ "սրսկել" բառը չակերտների մեջ էր: Ուսում ստանալը սրսկվել չի: Էդ երեխան որ տառերը չսովորի ձեր սիրելի ու  պաշտելի գիրքը չի ել կարողանա կարդալ, ստիպված պիտի ուղեղ լվացողներին լսի ու այ հենց էդ ժամանակ էլ կսկսի սրսկվել: Ոչ մեկը դպրոցում չի սովորեցնում կամ չի ներշնչում երեխային լինել աթեիստ կամ հավատացյալ:

----------

aragats (31.07.2012), Quyr Qery (31.07.2012), VisTolog (31.07.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

> Նախ նշեմ, որ պետք չի ինձ վերագրել այնպիսի զգացմունքներ, որոնք որ ես չունեմ, մասնավորապես ատելություն քրիստոներության նկատմամբ: Էդ ինչից վերցրիք, որ ատում եմ Քրիստոնեությունը? Նորմալ խելքը գլխին քրիստոնյաներն ինձ ոչ մի վնաս չեն տվել,* դեռ մի բան էլ օգուտ են տալիս, և ոչ միայն ինձ:* Ատելու համար ոչ մի բավարար հիմնավորում ու պատճառ չունեմ, կարիք էլ չունեմ ատելու:


Հեսա կասի մեզ օգտագործում են ու ըստ աստվածագրքի դրա համար էլ պետքա պատժվեն: :LOL:

----------


## Varzor

> Հեսա կասի մեզ օգտագործում են ու ըստ աստվածագրքի դրա համար էլ պետքա պատժվեն:


Հիմա դու գուշակություն ես անում, թե կանխարգելիչ գրառումներ?  :LOL:

----------


## VisTolog

> Հիմա դու գուշակություն ես անում, թե կանխարգելիչ գրառումներ?



Ուզում եմ իմանա, որ եթե մի աթեիստ, դե ասենք ես, փորձի հավատացյալ քրիստոնյաի դեր տանի հաստատ կստացվի, որտև բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները արդեն գիտեմ: :LOL:  Բայց դե, սովորել սովորել ու սովորել...

----------


## Varzor

> Ուզում եմ իմանա, որ եթե մի աթեիստ, դե ասենք ես, փորձի հավատացյալ քրիստոնյաի դեր տանի հաստատ կստացվի, որտև բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները արդեն գիտեմ: Բայց դե, *սովորել սովորել ու սովորել...*


Ինչպես ասել է մեծն աթեիստ Լենինը  :Jpit:

----------


## fanaid

> ... Էդ երեխան որ տառերը չսովորի ձեր սիրելի ու պաշտելի գիրքը չի ել կարողանա կարդալ,...: Ոչ մեկը դպրոցում չի սովորեցնում կամ չի ներշնչում երեխային լինել աթեիստ կամ հավատացյալ:


Այ սա սուտ տեղեկատվություն է, բա դպրոցում չեն սովորեցնում որ մարդը կապիկից է առաջացել, որ Աստված չկա, և նման բաներ.

և երբ որ զրույց ենք անում ինչ որ մի թեմայի շուրջ, բարի եղեք չծռել ասածներս, ես սովորելուն դեմ ոչինչ չեմ ասել, դուք եք հորինում և դա ձեր ատելության հետևանքն է որքան էլ ասեք որ դա այդպես չի:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Այ սա սուտ տեղեկատվություն է, բա դպրոցում չեն սովորեցնում որ մարդը կապիկից է առաջացել, որ Աստված չկա, և նման բաներ.
> 
> և երբ որ զրույց ենք անում ինչ որ մի թեմայի շուրջ, բարի եղեք չծռել ասածներս, ես սովորելուն դեմ ոչինչ չեմ ասել, դուք եք հորինում և դա ձեր ատելության հետևանքն է որքան էլ ասեք որ դա այդպես չի:


Էս թեմայում եթե կա մեկը, որն ատելությունից իրան կորցրել ա, էդ դու ես, հովարս: Հերիք ա սրան-նրան վերագրես:

----------

Mephistopheles (01.08.2012), Quyr Qery (01.08.2012), Աթեիստ (01.08.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այ սա սուտ տեղեկատվություն է, բա դպրոցում չեն սովորեցնում որ մարդը կապիկից է առաջացել, որ Աստված չկա, և նման բաներ.
> 
> և երբ որ զրույց ենք անում ինչ որ մի թեմայի շուրջ, բարի եղեք չծռել ասածներս, ես սովորելուն դեմ ոչինչ չեմ ասել, դուք եք հորինում և դա ձեր ատելության հետևանքն է որքան էլ ասեք որ դա այդպես չի:


Սուտը գիտե՞ս որն ա… էն որ դու ասում ես որ "բա դպրոցում չեն սովորեցնում որ մարդը կապիկից է առաջացել"… միլլիոն անգամ ասինք որ տենց բան չի ասվել ու դու էլի համառորեն կրկնում ես նույն բանը… ասվել ա հետևյալը "մարդն ու կապիկը ունեցել են ընդհանուր նախնին" սրանք լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են…

սուտը մեկ էլ գիտե՞ս որն ա… էն որ կույսը կարող ա հղիանա… էն որ 7 օրվա մեջ երկրագունդ կարելի ա սարքել… էն որ դժոխք կա… էն որ Նոյը աշխարհքիս երեսին ինչքան կենդանի կա մի-մի զույգ դրանցից իրա նավն ա դրել ու վերջում էլ Արարատի գլխին ա նստել… 

երբ որ խասքը գնում ա ստի մասին, Կրոնը հավասարը չունի… ու հերիք չի մի հատ էլ փող են մարդկանցից շորթում արդեն քանի հազար տարի ա… 

խնդրվում ա, հարգելի լիարժեք անդամ, գրելուց մտածել հետո գրել… գեղեցիկ չի մարդկանց ստի մեջ մեղադրել այն դեպքում երբ քո կրոնը ստից բացի ուրիշ ոչինչ չի քարոզում…

հավատքի ու Աստծո գաղափարի հետ չխառնես ասածներս…

----------

Quyr Qery (01.08.2012), soultaker (01.08.2012), Tig (01.08.2012), Varzor (01.08.2012), vigs (13.08.2012), VisTolog (01.08.2012), zulu (01.08.2012), Աթեիստ (01.08.2012), Գալաթեա (01.08.2012), Մինա (01.08.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> էն որ Նոյը աշխարհքիս երեսին ինչքան կենդանի կա մի-մի զույգ դրանցից իրա նավն ա դրել ու վերջում էլ Արարատի գլխին ա նստել…


Տնաշենի տղեն գոնե մոծակ չբուծեր:
Մոռթած պահեցին: Ռեյդն էլ չի օգնում:

----------

Mephistopheles (01.08.2012), Quyr Qery (01.08.2012), Varzor (01.08.2012), vigs (13.08.2012), VisTolog (01.08.2012), zulu (01.08.2012), Աթեիստ (01.08.2012)

----------


## fanaid

> Էս թեմայում եթե կա մեկը, որն ատելությունից իրան կորցրել ա, էդ դու ես, հովարս: Հերիք ա սրան-նրան վերագրես:


կարողա՞ երազումդ էլ ես հովարսին տեսնում,

----------


## Գալաթեա

> կարողա՞ երազումդ էլ ես հովարսին տեսնում,


Չէ, *հովարս*, վերջին երազային ուժասծիկս չորրորդ դասարանում եմ տեսել:
Կրոնական ենթատեքստն էլ թարսի պես իսպառ բացակայում էր:

----------

Quyr Qery (01.08.2012)

----------


## fanaid

> Չէ, *հովարս*, վերջին երազային ուժասծիկս չորրորդ դասարանում եմ տեսել:
> Կրոնական ենթատեքստն էլ թարսի պես իսպառ բացակայում էր:


դե լավ շարունակեք ձեր տափակությունները, չխանգարեմ ձեզ, ես էլ կհետևեմ հովարսի քայլին:


* The end*

----------


## Mephistopheles

> դե լավ շարունակեք ձեր տափակությունները, չխանգարեմ ձեզ, ես էլ կհետևեմ հովարսի քայլին:
> 
> 
> * The end*


and in the end
the love you take 
is equal to the love
you make

The Beatles

էսի երգի բառերից ա, ճիշտ քո համար ա գրած…

----------


## Varzor

> Այ սա սուտ տեղեկատվություն է, *բա դպրոցում չեն սովորեցնում որ մարդը կապիկից է առաջացել, որ Աստված չկա, և նման բաներ*.
> 
> և երբ որ զրույց ենք անում ինչ որ մի թեմայի շուրջ, բարի եղեք չծռել ասածներս, ես սովորելուն դեմ ոչինչ չեմ ասել, դուք եք հորինում և դա ձեր ատելության հետևանքն է որքան էլ ասեք որ դա այդպես չի:


Ընգծվածս հատվածն անճշմարտություն է` դպրոցում տենց բաներ չեն սովորեցնում: Ես չեմ տեսել ոչ մի դասագիրք, որում գրված լինի, որ "աստված չկա" կամ նման մի բան: Կապիկի պահով էլ տենց բան չկա: չեն ասում մարդը կապիկից է, ասում են "մարդն ու կապիկները նույն նախնին են ունեցել":
Ճիշտն ասած մեր ժամանակ դպրոցում ընդհանրապես տենց բան չկար: Ընդամնեը թռուցիկ մի երկու բան էին ասում հին նեանդերթալցիների ու նմանատիպ "նախամարդկանց" մասին: Էվոլյուցիոն տեսությոան մասին ոչ մի խոսք անգամ չկար, մասնավորապես մարդու հետ կապված: Առավելագույնը կենդանաբանության դասերին խոսվում էր տեսակների զարգացման և դասակարգման մասին:

Ու ոչ մի բան էլ չեմ հորինում: Դու ինքդ գրեցիր, որ ակադեմիական կրթությունը "սրսկում է": Միգուցե լավ չէիր հասկացել, թե ինչ ի նկատի ունեյի "սրսկել" ասելով:

----------

VisTolog (01.08.2012), Արէա (01.08.2012)

----------


## հովարս

> Սուտը գիտե՞ս որն ա… էն որ դու ասում ես որ "բա դպրոցում չեն սովորեցնում որ մարդը կապիկից է առաջացել"… միլլիոն անգամ ասինք որ տենց բան չի ասվել ու դու էլի համառորեն կրկնում ես նույն բանը… ասվել ա հետևյալը "մարդն ու կապիկը ունեցել են ընդհանուր նախնին" սրանք լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են…
> *
> սուտը մեկ էլ գիտե՞ս որն ա… էն որ կույսը կարող ա հղիանա… էն որ 7 օրվա մեջ երկրագունդ կարելի ա սարքել… էն որ դժոխք կա… էն որ Նոյը աշխարհքիս երեսին ինչքան կենդանի կա մի-մի զույգ դրանցից իրա նավն ա դրել ու վերջում էլ Արարատի գլխին ա նստել…* 
> 
> երբ որ խասքը գնում ա ստի մասին, Կրոնը հավասարը չունի… ու հերիք չի մի հատ էլ փող են մարդկանցից շորթում արդեն քանի հազար տարի ա… 
> 
> խնդրվում ա, հարգելի լիարժեք անդամ, գրելուց մտածել հետո գրել… գեղեցիկ չի մարդկանց ստի մեջ մեղադրել այն դեպքում երբ քո կրոնը ստից բացի ուրիշ ոչինչ չի քարոզում…
> 
> հավատքի ու Աստծո գաղափարի հետ չխառնես ասածներս…


 Նորից ստիպվեցի գրել:
Եւ սա ասում է մեկը, որ իր հոգին սատանային է ծախել՝ ստության հորը( կարծում եմ Մեֆիստոֆելն էր չէ՞ որ իր հոգին ծախեց սատանային):
Այսօր գուցե մի քիչ փոխվել է դպրոցական ծրագիրը, բայց 50ական - 60ական թվ. այդպես էին սովորեցնում: 
հովարսն էլ fanaidից տարբերել սովորեք:

----------

Varzor (02.08.2012), Արէա (02.08.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Այսօր գուցե մի քիչ փոխվել է դպրոցական ծրագիրը, բայց 50ական - 60ական թվ. այդպես էին սովորեցնում:


Հովարս ջան, ախր հարցը 50-60-ականների մասին չէր է  :Smile: 
մ.թ.ա. 50-60-ականներին էլ դպրոցական ճրագիրը հաստատ տարբերվում էր: Դա ինչ կապ ուներ քննարկվող հարցի հետ?



> հովարսն էլ fanaidից տարբերել սովորեք:


Այր և կին մեկ մարմին` տարբերում ենք  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Նորից ստիպվեցի գրել:
> Եւ սա ասում է մեկը, որ իր հոգին սատանային է ծախել՝ ստության հորը( կարծում եմ Մեֆիստոֆելն էր չէ՞ որ իր հոգին ծախեց սատանային):
> Այսօր գուցե մի քիչ փոխվել է դպրոցական ծրագիրը, բայց 50ական - 60ական թվ. այդպես էին սովորեցնում: 
> հովարսն էլ fanaidից տարբերել սովորեք:


էս ով ա եկել մեր տունըըըը՜… չես դիմանում էլի հովարս եղբայր… նախ մի ճշտում ապեր… Մեֆիստոֆելն իր հոգին սատային չի ծախել. Նա՝ ինքը սատանան է, որն առավ Ֆաուստի հոգին… ճիշտ հակառակը… այ որ ավետարանի հետ զուգահեռ մի քիչ էլ գրականություն կարդայիր էսօր սենց զվարճալի բաներ չէիր ասի… 

Այո… ես սատանան եմ, իսկ դու Ֆաուստն ես ով հոգին ծախեց սատանային…  դու էլ ինձ, քանի որ առանց ինձ չես կարող… ամեն օր կարդում ես գրածներս ու չես կարողանում զսպել ինքդ քեզ ու դրժելով խոստումդ նորից ու նորից վերադառնում ես ակումբ ու գրառումներ անում… ես քո ներքին ձայնն եմ հովարս ու դու գնալու տեղ չունես բացի վերադառնալու ու կարդալու գրածներս և պատասխանել… դու էլ գիտես որ ես ճիշտ եմ ասում ու կարդալով գրառումներս դու ամբողջ օրը մտովի բանավիճում ես ինձ հետ… 

Հոգին ծախելը հենց սա է… դու կարծում ես թե պայքարում ես իմ դեմ, բայց քո ամեն գրառում, հակաճառում ինձավելի է հզորացնում ու դու ավելի ես խրվում/մխրճվում մի բանավեճի մեջ որտեղ դու հաղթելու որևէ շանս չունես… այս բանավեճից դու հատնելու ես ու սպառվելու քանի որ գիտելիքային ունեցվածքդ ու վերլուծական կարողություններդ սահմանափակ են ու դա դու ես արել ընտրելով կրոնին անվերապահորեն կապիտուլացվելու ճանապարհը…

Բարի վերադարձ հովարս…

----------

Quyr Qery (02.08.2012), vigs (13.08.2012), VisTolog (02.08.2012), Գալաթեա (02.08.2012), Մինա (02.08.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Հոգին ծախելը հենց սա է… դու կարծում ես թե պայքարում ես իմ դեմ, բայց քո ամեն գրառում, հակաճառում ինձավելի է հզորացնում ու դու ավելի ես խրվում/մխրճվում մի բանավեճի մեջ որտեղ դու հաղթելու որևէ շանս չունես… այս բանավեճից դու հատնելու ես ու սպառվելու քանի որ գիտելիքային ունեցվածքդ ու վերլուծական կարողություններդ սահմանափակ են ու դա դու ես արել ընտրելով կրոնին անվերապահորեն կապիտուլացվելու ճանապարհը…


Փաստորեն դու հուոշում ես քեզ թուլացնելու, հաղթելու և կապիտուլացնելու ձևը` առհամարել, չկարդալ, չմտռածել, մոռանալ  :Jpit: 
Բայց տենց ինքը մենակ իր համար հաղթանակած կլինի, քանի որ իր աշխարհից դուրս դու կլինես հաղթանակողի դերում:

Այ հենց սա է խնդիրը` կրոնը հենց "քիթը խոթում է" աթեիզմի դաշտ` դատապարտված է պարտության և ծաղրանքի, քանի որ աթեիզմի հետ, աթեիզմի դաշտում ոչ մի միջոց չունի հենց նույն մեթոդներով պայքարելու և հաղթելու:
Իսկ աթեիզմն ուղղակի չի կարող քիթը չխոթել կրոնի դաշտ, քանի որ առանց կրոնի աթեիզմն ուղղակի գոյություն չի կարող ունենալ` անիմաստ ու անպետք բան կլինի:

----------


## Գալաթեա

հովարս, զգույշ էղի, *ֆանաիդ*-ով մտած ժամանակ հանկարծ *հովարսի* անունից չգրես:
Խոսքդ դրժեցիր հետ էկար, հիմա էլ տենց խայտառակ լինես:Աստվածդ մի արասցե  :Smile:

----------

Quyr Qery (02.08.2012), vigs (13.08.2012)

----------


## Ավետիք

> էս ով ա եկել մեր տունըըըը՜… չես դիմանում էլի հովարս եղբայր… նախ մի ճշտում ապեր… Մեֆիստոֆելն իր հոգին սատային չի ծախել. Նա՝ ինքը սատանան է, որն առավ Ֆաուստի հոգին… ճիշտ հակառակը… այ որ ավետարանի հետ զուգահեռ մի քիչ էլ գրականություն կարդայիր էսօր սենց զվարճալի բաներ չէիր ասի… 
> 
> *Այո… ես սատանան եմ*, իսկ դու Ֆաուստն ես ով հոգին ծախեց սատանային…  դու էլ ինձ, քանի որ առանց ինձ չես կարող… ամեն օր կարդում ես գրածներս ու չես կարողանում զսպել ինքդ քեզ ու դրժելով խոստումդ նորից ու նորից վերադառնում ես ակումբ ու գրառումներ անում… ես քո ներքին ձայնն եմ հովարս ու դու գնալու տեղ չունես բացի վերադառնալու ու կարդալու գրածներս և պատասխանել… դու էլ գիտես որ ես ճիշտ եմ ասում ու կարդալով գրառումներս դու ամբողջ օրը մտովի բանավիճում ես ինձ հետ… 
> 
> Հոգին ծախելը հենց սա է… դու կարծում ես թե պայքարում ես իմ դեմ, բայց քո ամեն գրառում, հակաճառում ինձավելի է հզորացնում ու դու ավելի ես խրվում/մխրճվում մի բանավեճի մեջ որտեղ դու հաղթելու որևէ շանս չունես… այս բանավեճից դու հատնելու ես ու սպառվելու քանի որ գիտելիքային ունեցվածքդ ու վերլուծական կարողություններդ սահմանափակ են ու դա դու ես արել ընտրելով կրոնին անվերապահորեն կապիտուլացվելու ճանապարհը…
> 
> Բարի վերադարձ հովարս…


Էդ էլ ու պը՞լծ...

----------


## Նետ

> Չէ, *Ավետիք* ջան, հաստատ չեմ խառնել. *Նետը* բավականին երկար գրել ա ստեղ մի բան, որ բացարձակապես գրվելու կարիք չունի,


Նետը ընդհարապես երկար չի գրում էն էլ բավական երկար, ու ի՞նչ եմ գրել որ պետք չեր գրել *ըստ քեզ*:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էդ էլ ու պը՞լծ...


ինչը պըլծ…

----------


## Նետ

> Ձեր հոտի հովիվը, ձեզ խաբել ա Նետ ջան,


էդ քո նախրապետն ա ապեր ձեզ քշում սխալ արոտավայրեր։  Նախիրդ փոխիր ապեր։

----------

eduard30 (10.10.2012)

----------


## mnowak

Այսպիսի մի հարց - ունեմ աթեիստ մի պապ (ուղիղ պապ չի բայց հարազատ բարեկամ/մարդա) ու ինքը մի արտահայտություն թույլ տվեց սակայն ես ոչմի կերպ չպատասխանեցի: Նա իմանալով որ ես մի որոշ ժամանակ Եկեղեցի եմ գնում ու ապրում եմ հավատքի կյանքով ասեց - Դու ելի էն աղանդավորների հետ ե՞ս զբաղվում:

Ի՞նչ ասել այդ մարդուն: Պատասխանե՞լ թ՞ե որպես տարիքով մարդ լռել ....

----------


## Varzor

> Այսպիսի մի հարց - ունեմ աթեիստ մի պապ (ուղիղ պապ չի բայց հարազատ բարեկամ/մարդա) ու ինքը մի արտահայտություն թույլ տվեց սակայն ես ոչմի կերպ չպատասխանեցի: Նա իմանալով որ ես մի որոշ ժամանակ Եկեղեցի եմ գնում ու ապրում եմ հավատքի կյանքով ասեց - Դու ելի էն աղանդավորների հետ ե՞ս զբաղվում:
> Ի՞նչ ասել այդ մարդուն: Պատասխանե՞լ թ՞ե որպես տարիքով մարդ լռել ....


կարելի է որպես տարիքով մարդու ճիշտ պատասխանել` այո կամ ոչ  :Wink:

----------


## mnowak

> կարելի է որպես տարիքով մարդու ճիշտ պատասխանել` այո կամ ոչ


իսկ ինքը գիտի ... ուղակի ըստ ինձ միշտ տեղա ման գալիս որ իրա աթեիզմը առաջ տանի ...

----------


## Varzor

> իսկ ինքը գիտի ... ուղակի ըստ ինձ միշտ տեղա ման գալիս որ իրա աթեիզմը առաջ տանի ...


մեծ մարդա, թեթև տար  :Smile: 
Եթե հավատքի կյանքով ես ապրում, ապա հանդուրժող եղիր ու հարգալից մեծի հանդեպ: Նույնիսկ պատրաստ եղիր փոքրիկ հալածանքների և խնամքով պաշտպանվիր

----------


## eduard30

> Այսպիսի մի հարց - ունեմ աթեիստ մի պապ (ուղիղ պապ չի բայց հարազատ բարեկամ/մարդա) ու ինքը մի արտահայտություն թույլ տվեց սակայն ես ոչմի կերպ չպատասխանեցի: Նա իմանալով որ ես մի որոշ ժամանակ Եկեղեցի եմ գնում ու ապրում եմ հավատքի կյանքով ասեց - Դու ելի էն աղանդավորների հետ ե՞ս զբաղվում:
> 
> Ի՞նչ ասել այդ մարդուն: Պատասխանե՞լ թ՞ե որպես տարիքով մարդ լռել ....


Պատասխանել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> էդ քո նախրապետն ա ապեր ձեզ քշում սխալ արոտավայրեր։  Նախիրդ փոխիր ապեր։


ես հոտի չեմ պատկանում ոնց որ դուք… ես աթեիստ եմ… հովիվ չունեմ…

----------

stepanyanarg (14.10.2012), Աթեիստ (10.10.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> ես հոտի չեմ պատկանում ոնց որ դուք… ես աթեիստ եմ… հովիվ չունեմ…


Mephistopheles   Դու ինձ ընդհանրապես չես ճանաչում. ես քեզ ու ընդհանրապես ոչ ոքի չեմ ներկայացել  որպես հոտի անդամ. ես քեզ չեմ ասել որ հովիվ ունեմ. կամ չունեմ։ 
Mephistopheles Քեզանից առաջ մի ընկի. ճարպկությունդ պահի սպորտդահլիճում կօգտագործես .էստեդ էն տեղը չի։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Mephistopheles   Դու ինձ ընդհանրապես չես ճանաչում. ես քեզ ու ընդհանրապես ոչ ոքի չեմ ներկայացել  որպես հոտի անդամ. ես քեզ չեմ ասել որ հովիվ ունեմ. կամ չունեմ։ 
> Mephistopheles Քեզանից առաջ մի ընկի. ճարպկությունդ պահի սպորտդահլիճում կօգտագործես .էստեդ էն տեղը չի։


կրոնական համայնքներն իրենց հաճախ հոտ են համարում, առաջնորդներին էլ հովիվ… դու էլ ասում ես որ հավատացյալ ես… ինձնից ի՞նչ ես ուզում… սխալ բան ե՞մ ասել…

մարդն իրանից առաջ չի կարող ընկնել, չեմ հասկանում ինչ ինկատի ունես, բայց համբերությամբ բացատրությունդ կլսեմ… սպորտդահլիճում էլ կօգտագործեմ, ստեղ էլ… ինչի "էստեղ" էդ ո՞ր տեղն ա, որ ճարպիկ չես կարող լինել (չեմ ասում ճարպիկ եմ, բայց քո համեմատ՝ կարող ա… ԿԱՐՈՂ Ա, հաստատ չէ)

----------

Աթեիստ (11.10.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Այսպիսի մի հարց - ունեմ աթեիստ մի պապ (ուղիղ պապ չի բայց հարազատ բարեկամ/մարդա) ու ինքը մի արտահայտություն թույլ տվեց սակայն ես ոչմի կերպ չպատասխանեցի: Նա իմանալով որ ես մի որոշ ժամանակ Եկեղեցի եմ գնում ու ապրում եմ հավատքի կյանքով ասեց - Դու ելի էն աղանդավորների հետ ե՞ս զբաղվում:
> 
> Ի՞նչ ասել այդ մարդուն: Պատասխանե՞լ թ՞ե որպես տարիքով մարդ լռել ....


Անպատասխան թողնել պետք չէ, քանի որ իր մոտ կամրապնդվի այն համոզմունքը, որ դու իրոք աղանդավոր ես: Մարդկային առումով վատ բան չեմ տեսնում, բայց աղանդավորությունը չեմ ընդունում (հաճախ սպառնում է ազգային անվտանգությանը): Շատերը "հավատացյալ" եզրը կիրառում են միայն աղանդավորների համար, ինչը նույնպես չեմ ընդունում. հավատացյալ են բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր հավատում են Աստծուն: Իսկ, ընդհանրապես, այդ տարիքի մարդկանց հանդեպ ավելի հանդուրժող է պետք լինել, քանի որ նրանք ապրել են աթեիզմի դարաշրջանում, նրանցից շատերի համար եկեղեցին բոլորովին անիմաստ կառույց է:

----------

Varzor (11.10.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> կրոնական համայնքներն իրենց հաճախ հոտ են համարում, առաջնորդներին էլ հովիվ… դու էլ ասում ես որ հավատացյալ ես… ինձնից ի՞նչ ես ուզում… սխալ բան ե՞մ ասել…
> 
> մարդն իրանից առաջ չի կարող ընկնել, չեմ հասկանում ինչ ինկատի ունես, բայց համբերությամբ բացատրությունդ կլսեմ… սպորտդահլիճում էլ կօգտագործեմ, ստեղ էլ… ինչի "էստեղ" էդ ո՞ր տեղն ա, որ ճարպիկ չես կարող լինել (չեմ ասում ճարպիկ եմ, բայց քո համեմատ՝ կարող ա… ԿԱՐՈՂ Ա, հաստատ չէ)


Մի անգամ էլ կրկնեմ կարողա տեղ հասնի: Հավատացյալ եմ, թէ հավատացյալ չեմ՝ ե՛ս գիտեմ: Քեզ երբևե չեմ ներկայացել  ու չեմ  պատրաստվում: 
Ավել բան հարկ չեմ համարում բացատրել կապիկից մեկ ու կես տոկոսով ավել (գուցե պակաս) կենդանուն: Կենդանուց հո չե՞ս վիրավորվում: ձեզ էդպես են չէ՞ վարժեցնում :

----------


## Աթեիստ

Արա դե, շատ հանդուրժող են էլի մեր «քրիստոնյաները», իրանցից ավելի հանդուրժող երևի մեկ էլ վերջերս լավ հայտնի դարձած մուսուլմաններն են։

----------

Ambrosine (12.10.2012), Mephistopheles (12.10.2012), Varzor (12.10.2012), Արէա (11.10.2012), Տրիբուն (12.10.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> Արա դե, շատ հանդուրժող են էլի մեր «քրիստոնյաները», իրանցից ավելի հանդուրժող երևի մեկ էլ վերջերս լավ հայտնի դարձած մուսուլմաններն են։


Քրիստոնյա՞, համոզվա՞ծ ես: Ես էլ Չակ Նորիսն եմ, հավատո՞ւմ ես:

----------

Mephistopheles (12.10.2012), Տրիբուն (12.10.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Քրիստոնյա՞, համոզվա՞ծ ես: Ես էլ Չակ Նորիսն եմ, հավատո՞ւմ ես:


Որ ամեն 2-րդ գրառման մեջ դա շեշտես, կարող ա և հավատամ ։)

----------


## Արէա

> Որ ամեն 2-րդ գրառման մեջ դա շեշտես, կարող ա և հավատամ ։)


Ուզում ա ամեն գրառմանս մեջ վեց անգամ ասեմ, մեկ ա չես հավատա եղբայր, մինչև չտեսնես թե ինչպես եմ չակնորիսավարի ավիրում չորս բոլորս  :Smile: 

Նույն կերպ, մարդը ուզում ա օրեկան քառասունութ անգամ ասի թե ինքը քրիստոնյա է, եթե իրեն քրիստոնեավայել չի պահում ուրեմն էնքանով է քրիստոնյա, ինչքանով ես՝ Չակ Նորիս: Վարդան Ղուկասյանն էլ ա ասում թե ինքը քրիստոնյա է, կաթողիկոսն էլ, էդ հո չի նշանակում թե իրենք քրիստոնյա են:

----------

Ambrosine (12.10.2012), Freeman (12.10.2012), keyboard (12.10.2012), Mephistopheles (12.10.2012), Varzor (12.10.2012), VisTolog (30.01.2013), Աթեիստ (11.10.2012), Տրիբուն (12.10.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ուզում ա ամեն գրառմանս մեջ վեց անգամ ասեմ, մեկ ա չես հավատա եղբայր, մինչև չտեսնես թե ինչպես եմ չակնորիսավարի ավիրում չորս բոլորս 
> 
> Նույն կերպ, մարդը ուզում ա օրեկան քառասունութ անգամ ասի թե ինքը քրիստոնյա է, եթե իրեն քրիստոնեավայել չի պահում ուրեմն էնքանով է քրիստոնյա, ինչքանով ես՝ Չակ Նորիս: Վարդան Ղուկասյանն էլ ա ասում թե ինքը քրիստոնյա է, կաթողիկոսն էլ, էդ հո չի նշանակում թե իրենք քրիստոնյա են:


Աբրիս, դե մի հատ էլ գրառմանս նայի, ու կնկատես, որ հատուկ դրա համար քրիստոնյա բառը չակերտների մեջ էր։
Դու էլ, որ «ամեն գրառման մեջ վեց անգամ ասես», չակերտներով Չակ Նորիս կանվանեմ ։)

----------

keyboard (12.10.2012), Mephistopheles (12.10.2012), Արէա (11.10.2012), Տրիբուն (12.10.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Արա դե, շատ հանդուրժող են էլի մեր «քրիստոնյաները», իրանցից ավելի հանդուրժող երևի մեկ էլ վերջերս լավ հայտնի դարձած մուսուլմաններն են։


ի՞նչ են շատ հանդուրժում ձեր "քրիստոնյաները", ու "մեկ էլ վերջերս լավ հայտնի դարձած մուսուլմանները":

----------


## Աթեիստ

> ի՞նչ են շատ հանդուրժում ձեր "քրիստոնյաները", ու "մեկ էլ վերջերս լավ հայտնի դարձած մուսուլմանները":


Վախենում եմ հիշեցնեմ, նոր զոհեր լինեն ։)
Շառից հեռու։ Տեսնողը տեսնում ա ։)

----------

Mephistopheles (12.10.2012), Varzor (12.10.2012), Արէա (12.10.2012), Տրիբուն (12.10.2012)

----------


## dvgray

իսկ հետաքրիքիր է, ո՞վ/ովքե՞ր են համարվում աթեիզմից գաղափարական առաջնորդը: ու՞մ ուսմունքն է որպես հիմք ընդունվում աթեիզմի համար:

----------

Աթեիստ (12.10.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Շատ լավ հարց ա, ով գիտի, թող գրի, իմանամ ում եմ երկրպագելու, որպես հիմք ընդունելու։
Թե չէ անկապ, օդի մեջ, չեմ ընդունում գերբնական արարածների գոյությունը, առանց ինչ-որ հիմքի։

----------

Freeman (12.10.2012), Mephistopheles (12.10.2012), VisTolog (30.01.2013), Արէա (12.10.2012), Տրիբուն (12.10.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

> իսկ հետաքրիքիր է, ո՞վ/ովքե՞ր են համարվում աթեիզմից գաղափարական առաջնորդը: ու՞մ ուսմունքն է որպես հիմք ընդունվում աթեիզմի համար:


Երբևէ չեմ լսել, որ աթեիզմը ուսմունք է, այն կարծեմ միայն ժխտում է ցանկացած երկնային, գերբնական երևույթի գոյությունը: Բայց շատերը այն նույնպես կրոն են համարում, քանի որ աթեիստն էլ հավատում է նրան, որ ոչ մի աստված գոյություն չունի. դա էլ է հավատք :Ճ

Բայց երևի հոգևորականներին հարցնենք  :Think:

----------

dvgray (12.10.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Երբևէ չեմ լսել, որ աթեիզմը ուսմունք է, այն կարծեմ միայն ժխտում է ցանկացած երկնային, գերբնական երևույթի գոյությունը: Բայց շատերը այն նույնպես կրոն են համարում, քանի որ աթեիստն էլ հավատում է նրան, որ ոչ մի աստված գոյություն չունի. դա էլ է հավատք :Ճ
> 
> Բայց երևի հոգևորականներին հարցնենք


ես էլ եմ կարծում որ դա կրոն է: միջակ կամ միջակից ցածր մտահորիզոն ունեցող  աթեիստենրը  որպես կանոն իրենց բնույթով անհանդուրժող են: սակայն իրենք պետք է որ ունենան "հոգրևոր" /կամ մատերաիկան  :Smile:  / լիդեռ, գաղափարախոս:
ու դա կարծում եմ էս ֆիզիկներ-գիտնականնրը չեն: մանավանդ որ մեծ ֆիզիկների որոշ մասը Աստծո անունը "շուրթերին ա մահացել"  :Wink: :

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մի անգամ էլ կրկնեմ կարողա տեղ հասնի: Հավատացյալ եմ, թէ հավատացյալ չեմ՝ ե՛ս գիտեմ: Քեզ երբևե չեմ ներկայացել  ու չեմ  պատրաստվում: 
> Ավել բան հարկ չեմ համարում բացատրել կապիկից մեկ ու կես տոկոսով ավել (գուցե պակաս) կենդանուն: Կենդանուց հո չե՞ս վիրավորվում: ձեզ էդպես են չէ՞ վարժեցնում :


Նետ ապեր, դու նման ես էն մուսուլմաններին որոնք օգտվում են արևմտյան քաղաքակրթության բոլոր բարիքներից, օրենքներից ու իրավունքներից, հլա մի բան էլ ընդեղ են ապրում վստահ լինելով որ դա իրանց հասնում ա, բայց ամբողջ ուժով պայքարում են արևմտյան բոլոր արժեքների դեմ…  դու էլ նույնը՝ օգտվում ես գիտության բոլոր պտուղներից, բայց ամբողջ ուժով պայքարում ես գիտության ու գիտնականների դեմ…

եթե ինչ որ հրաշքով քեզնից վերցնեն այն ինչ գիտության շնորհիվ ա ստեղծվել ու դու դրանից մեծ հաճույքով օգտվում ես ապա էն ժամանակ միգուցե հասկանաս թե ինչ ծագում ունես, աստվածայի՞ն թե կենդանական… 

իհարկե չեմ վիրավորվում, մի մարդ որ կրթության ու  վարժեցվելու տարբերությունը չի հասկանում դրանից ի՞նչ պտի վիրավորվեմ… ավել բան բացատրելու համար նախ հասկանալու կարողություն պետք ա ունենալ, որը կարծում եմ ունես, բայց խնամքով ու հմտությամբ թաքցնում ես… քո գործն ա իհարկե… 

ամեն մարդ ներկայանում ա իր գրառումներով անկախ նրանից թե ինքն իր մասին ինչ կարծիք ունի ու ինչ ա ներկայանում որպես…

----------

Աթեիստ (12.10.2012), Արէա (12.10.2012), Տրիբուն (12.10.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ես էլ եմ կարծում որ դա կրոն է: միջակ կամ միջակից ցածր մտահորիզոն ունեցող  աթեիստենրը  որպես կանոն իրենց բնույթով անհանդուրժող են: սակայն իրենք պետք է որ ունենան "հոգրևոր" /կամ մատերաիկան  / լիդեռ, գաղափարախոս:
> ու դա կարծում եմ էս ֆիզիկներ-գիտնականնրը չեն: մանավանդ որ մեծ ֆիզիկների որոշ մասը Աստծո անունը "շուրթերին ա մահացել" :


աթեիզմը կրոն չի… այն belief system՝ հավատքի համակարգ չունի… աթեիզմը հավատքի վրա հիմնված չի, իսկ կրոնը հենց հավատքի վրա ա հիմնված… գիտնականները կարող ա աստծու անունը շուրթերին են մեռնում բայց իրանց գործն ու գործունեությունը աթեիզմի հաստատումն ու ամրապնդումն ա… առայժմ տենց ա…

----------

Աթեիստ (12.10.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> աթեիզմը կրոն չի… այն belief system՝ հավատքի համակարգ չունի… աթեիզմը հավատքի վրա հիմնված չի, իսկ կրոնը հենց հավատքի վրա ա հիմնված… գիտնականները կարող ա աստծու անունը շուրթերին են մեռնում բայց իրանց գործն ու գործունեությունը աթեիզմի հաստատումն ու ամրապնդումն ա… առայժմ տենց ա…


աբեր, որ քեզ մնա, եկեղեցականների ու կրոնի գործ ու գործունեությունն էլ աթեիզմի հսատատոմն ա, քանի որ եթե իրանք "գործ" չանեն, ապա աթեիզմը կմեռնի  :Jpit:

----------


## Varzor

> աթեիզմը կրոն չի… այն belief system՝ հավատքի համակարգ չունի… աթեիզմը հավատքի վրա հիմնված չի, իսկ կրոնը հենց հավատքի վրա ա հիմնված… գիտնականները կարող ա աստծու անունը շուրթերին են մեռնում բայց իրանց գործն ու գործունեությունը աթեիզմի հաստատումն ու ամրապնդումն ա… առայժմ տենց ա…


Մեֆ ջան, աթեիզմն էլ ա հավատքի վրա հիմնված: Ու հիմնված է նաև չհավատալու վրա:
Աթեիստը չի հավատում կրոնավորներին` չի հավատում որ աստված(ներ) կա(ն), չի ընդունում դրանց գոյությունը ու դա անում է հավատալով, որ ինքը ճիշտ է:
Գիտնականները տուտ նիպրիչոմ, աթեիստներ եղել են նաև նախնադարում` շամանին չեն հավատացել, իրա ասածը բանի տեղ չեն դրել:
Ըստ էության գիտությունը չի էլ հերքում Աստծո գոյությունը գլոբալ առումով:

----------

Sambitbaba (12.10.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

> ես էլ եմ կարծում որ դա կրոն է: միջակ կամ միջակից ցածր մտահորիզոն ունեցող  աթեիստենրը  որպես կանոն իրենց բնույթով անհանդուրժող են: սակայն իրենք պետք է որ ունենան "հոգրևոր" /կամ մատերաիկան  / լիդեռ, գաղափարախոս:
> ու դա կարծում եմ էս ֆիզիկներ-գիտնականնրը չեն: մանավանդ որ մեծ ֆիզիկների որոշ մասը Աստծո անունը "շուրթերին ա մահացել" :


Միտքդ հասկացա  :Wink:  բայց մինչ այժմ չեմ նկատել ինչ-որ նման հոդված կամ նույնիսկ սև փիառի նման մի բան, որ խոսվի նման գաղափարախոս-առաջնորդների մասին: Հետաքրքրեց  :Think:

----------

dvgray (13.10.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Աթեիզմը հավատք է։ Աթեիսթը հավատում է որ Աստված գոյություն չունի։ Ո՛չ գիտությունը, ո՛չ էլ «փաստերը» Աստծո չգոյությունը չեն ապացուցել։ Հետևաբար Աթեիզմը կրոնի մի տեսակ է։
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է իմ վերաբերմունքին, ես աթեիստներին վերաբերվում եմ այնպես ինչպես վերաբերվում եմ ցանկացած սուտ կրոնին պատկանող մարդուն։


Կներեք, աստծո գոյությանը չհավատալը չգոյությանը հավատալ համարելը նույնն է, ինչ կնոջ հետ սեքսով չզբաղվելը կնոջ բացակայության հետ սեքսով զբաղվել համարելը:

Ես աթեիստ չեմ, բայց սիրում եմ, երբ քրիստոնյաներն իրենց կրոնը հայտարարում են միակ ճիշտ կրոն ու հետո տակից չեն կարողանում դուրս գալ :Jpit:  Սահակ ջան, ինչպե՞ս է պատահել, որ քրիստոնեությունը ճիշտ հավատ է, իսկ մնացածը՝ ոչ: Սպասիր գուշակեմ. որովհետև աստվածաշունչն այդպես է ասում, չէ՞:

Ինչու ես աթեիստ չեմ. աթեիստ լինելը ենթադրում է քննարկել ու ժխտել առասպելաբանական, գեղարվեստական, վերացական կամ մտացածին անձանց գոյությունը: Ինչն ինքնին աբսուրդ է:

----------

Աթեիստ (13.10.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

Ասենք, եթե ես հաց չեմ ուտում, արդյո՞ք դա նշանակում է, որ ես հացի բացակայություն եմ ուտում  :LOL:

----------

Mephistopheles (13.10.2012), Skeptic (13.10.2012), Աթեիստ (13.10.2012)

----------


## Skeptic

> Ասենք, եթե ես հաց չեմ ուտում, արդյո՞ք դա նշանակում է, որ ես հացի բացակայություն եմ ուտում


Իմ սիրած օրինակը նամականիշներ չհավաքելը հոբբի համարելն ա:  ::}:

----------

Freeman (14.10.2012), Mephistopheles (13.10.2012), Rhayader (13.10.2012), Sambitbaba (13.10.2012), soultaker (13.10.2012), zulu (13.10.2012), Աթեիստ (13.10.2012), Հայկօ (13.10.2012), Ներսես_AM (13.10.2012), Ռուֆուս (14.10.2012), Տրիբուն (13.10.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Իմ սիրած օրինակը նամականիշներ չհավաքելը հոբբի համարելն ա:


Էպիկ էր  :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (13.10.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

«Թող լոյս լինի» = «E=MC2»

----------

Mephistopheles (13.10.2012), Rhayader (13.10.2012), Արէա (13.10.2012), Հայկօ (14.10.2012), Ներսես_AM (13.10.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Իմ սիրած օրինակը նամականիշներ չհավաքելը հոբբի համարելն ա:


Ինչ խոսք, որ հումորով և ինչ-որ տեղ անգամ գեղեցիկ արտահայտություն է, Սկեպտիկ ջան: Բայց ասա, խնդրեմ, նամականիշ չը-հավաքելով, արդյո՞ք դու հերքում ես նամականիշների գոյությունն ընդհանրապես…

Իսկ չէ՞ որ աթեիստն առաջին հերթին նրանով է աթեիստ, որ հերքում է Աստծո գոյությունը:

Ուրեմն, որքանո՞վ է արդարացի նամականիշին Աստծո հետ համեմատելը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Մեֆ ջան, աթեիզմն էլ ա հավատքի վրա հիմնված:* Ու հիմնված է նաև չհավատալու վրա:
> Աթեիստը չի հավատում կրոնավորներին` չի հավատում որ աստված(ներ) կա(ն), չի ընդունում դրանց գոյությունը ու դա անում է հավատալով, որ ինքը ճիշտ է:
> Գիտնականները տուտ նիպրիչոմ, աթեիստներ եղել են նաև նախնադարում` շամանին չեն հավատացել, իրա ասածը բանի տեղ չեն դրել:
> Ըստ էության գիտությունը չի էլ հերքում Աստծո գոյությունը գլոբալ առումով:


հավատքի բացակայությունը հավատք չի ընգեր… ոնց որ փող չունանալը չի նշանակում որ փողով հարուստ ես… 

եթե չես հավատում, ուրեմն հավատքի վրա հիմնված չի…

----------

Rhayader (13.10.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> աբեր, որ քեզ մնա, եկեղեցականների ու կրոնի գործ ու գործունեությունն էլ աթեիզմի հսատատոմն ա, քանի որ եթե իրանք "գործ" չանեն, ապա աթեիզմը կմեռնի


տենց էլ կա… բավական է մի անգամ ապացուցել որ աստված գոյություն ունի և էս բոլոր խոսակցություններն ու աթեիզմը գոյություն չի ունենա… 

ամեն ինչին էլ կարելի ա հավատալ, հատկապես գոյություն չունեցող բաներին, բայց գոյություն չունեցող բաներ չես կարող ապացուցել…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իմ սիրած օրինակը նամականիշներ չհավաքելը հոբբի համարելն ա:


կամ էլ … 2 բան կարամ անեմ… կարամ բոչկա գլորեմ ու կարամ բոչկա չգլորեմ…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինչ խոսք, որ հումորով և ինչ-որ տեղ անգամ գեղեցիկ արտահայտություն է, Սկեպտիկ ջան: Բայց ասա, խնդրեմ, նամականիշ չը-հավաքելով, արդյո՞ք դու հերքում ես նամականիշների գոյությունն ընդհանրապես…
> 
> Իսկ չէ՞ որ աթեիստն առաջին հերթին նրանով է աթեիստ, որ հերքում է Աստծո գոյությունը:
> 
> Ուրեմն, որքանո՞վ է արդարացի նամականիշին Աստծո հետ համեմատելը:


գոյության հարց չի, հավատքի հարց ա… նամականիշը կար լինի կամ չլինի, բայց չհավաքողը հոբբի չունի… աթեիստը չի հավատում աստծո գոյությանը որովհետև աստծո գոյությունն ապացուցված չի… 

հումերը լավն ա եթե այն ճշմարտություն ա պարունակում…

----------


## dvgray

> տենց էլ կա… բավական է մի անգամ ապացուցել որ աստված գոյություն ունի և էս բոլոր խոսակցություններն ու աթեիզմը գոյություն չի ունենա… 
> 
> ամեն ինչին էլ կարելի ա հավատալ, հատկապես գոյություն չունեցող բաներին, բայց գոյություն չունեցող բաներ չես կարող ապացուցել…


ինձ թվում ա, "հավատ" բառի իմաստը լավ չես հասկանում...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ինձ թվում ա, "հավատ" բառի իմաստը լավ չես հասկանում...


էդ դու չես հասկանում… հավատքը լինում ա փաստի չգոյության դեպքում…

----------


## dvgray

> էդ դու չես հասկանում… հավատքը լինում ա փաստի չգոյության դեպքում…


այսինք թե լինի ուղղակի փաստ, ապա դա էլ չի լինի "հավատք"... 
ինչը քո նախորդ գրառումից չի հետևում, որտեղ դու գրել ես, որ չի կարելի "հավատալ" "գոյութուն չունեցող" բաների:իսկ քո համար գոյություն չունեցող է այն, ինչի հաստատումը - "փաստը" չկա ...

----------


## Rhayader

Մեֆ, դու հիմա բանավիճում ես մի մարդու հետ, ով Կրայոնի հետևորդ ա: Կրայոնը, բացատրեմ, նյուէյջեր Լի Քերոլին հանդիպած սիրատոչոր մագնիսական հրեշտակ ա, որն արխանգել Միքայելին ինչ-որ խնամի ա գալիս: Լի Քերոլը, ինչպես գրեթե բոլոր մյուս նյուէյջերները, ենթակա ա դասակարգման Грибной Эльф-երի սանդղակով, որտեղ զբաղեցնում ա ամենաբարձր հիերարխիկ աստիճանը՝ законченный ебанат ("Сказки Темного Леса", էջ 63): Բայց էլեկտրամագնիսական սիրատոչոր հրեշտակներից վերադառնանք Սամբիտբաբային: Ինքը պնդում ա, որ եթե ինչ-որ մեկը, փոստային դրոշմանիշներ չհավաքելով, մի օր որոշի, որ դրոշմանիշներ գոյություն չունեն, դրոշմանիշներ չհավաքելն իրա համար հոբբի կդառնա: Հարգարժան ռեբե, դու համոզվա՞ծ ես, որ մեր հրեամասոնաիլյումինատական դիասպորայի համար կոշեր է նման տրամաբանության մարդկանց գրածները կարդալն ու իրենց հետ բանավեճի մեջ մտնելը:

----------

Mephistopheles (13.10.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

Ես հավատում եմ, որ հիմա կողքիս ամանում դրած խնձորը կուտեմ: Երևի դա էլ է հավատք, էլի :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (13.10.2012), Աթեիստ (14.10.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> տենց էլ կա… բավական է մի անգամ ապացուցել որ աստված գոյություն ունի և էս բոլոր խոսակցություններն ու աթեիզմը գոյություն չի ունենա… 
> 
> ամեն ինչին էլ կարելի ա հավատալ, հատկապես գոյություն չունեցող բաներին, բայց գոյություն չունեցող բաներ չես կարող ապացուցել…



"Доказательства существования Бога. Аргументы науки в пользу сотворения мира"  А. В. Фомин

Մի հատված.


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
Вот, что пишет кандидат физико-математических наук Сергей Вертьянов в книге: «Происхождение жизни: факты, гипотезы, доказательства»:

«Еще вчера мы считали себя исшедшими из вещества вселенной мучительным эволюционным процессом. Казалось, что у нас за спиной миллиарды лет таинственного исхода из недр космоса, и будто даже ощущались пережитыми загадочные процессы перерождения неживой материи в простейшие организмы, появления чудовищных динозавров, возникновения самосознания у обезьян и превращения их в человека... Нам было привычно мыслить, что вселенная существовала всегда, в сложнейших явлениях звездной эволюции порождая очаги разума, вспыхивающие ярким светом и трагично гаснущие в космических катастрофах — вечный океан материи, иногда выбрасывающий на берег времени изумительной красоты цивилизации, чтобы снова их поглотить, сохраняя в молчании свою тайну... Таков космический пейзаж материализма, в котором наша жизнь — случайный каприз природы, наш жребий родиться, чтобы потом умереть и навсегда исчезнуть в космических глубинах. А как устроен мир на самом деле? Не поверхностно ли мы знаем современную науку? В естествознании, особенно в последнее время, накопилось множество фактов, не вписывающихся в привычные теории...

Факты молекулярной физики, генетики и биохимии полностью доказывают невозможность случайного самопроисхождения живых существ... Может ли обезьяна, шлепая по клавишам, случайно набрать «Войну и мир»?.. Ожидая случайного появления одной простейшей клетки даже в идеальных гипотетических условиях, мы надеемся на то, что обезьяне удастся 20 ООО раз подряд и без единой ошибки набрать «Войну и мир»! Смешно рассчитывать на подобные события... Если мы взглянем на скульптуры Микеланджело, то с уверенностью скажем, что их создал человек, и притом талантливейший. Никому и в голову не придет, что такие произведения искусства случайно образуются сами в результате того, что каменные глыбы, срываясь с вершин гор и падая в пропасть, так чудно обтесываются. Отчего-то никто не рыскает по пропастям в поисках гениальных произведений искусства. Почему же мы, глядя на этот чудный и дивный мир, не утверждаем с уверенностью, что этот мир — прекраснейшее творение Высшего Разума!?

Сегодня, когда Россия заново открывает для себя истинность и красоту Священного Писания и вновь задумывается над смыслом своего старого и доброго имени «Русь Святая», мы переосмысливаем эволюционную теорию и с удивлением спрашиваем себя: как такое заблуждение вообще могло случиться? С потерей веры упал авторитет Писания и Святых отцов, стали казаться прогрессивными возникающие материалистические идеи. Еще в 1885 году наш знаменитый соотечественник Н. Я. Данилевский писал, что «теория эволюции не столько биологическое, сколько философское учение, купол на здании материализма, чем только и можно объяснить ее фантастический успех, научными достоинствами никак не объяснимый». Гипотеза Дарвина является абсолютной необходимостью атеизма, ведущего мнимую родословную всего живого от случайно зародившейся в мировом океане молекулы. Недаром отцы исторического материализма так любили Дарвина... Он закончил богословский институт знаменитого Кембриджа, но его взгляды сильно «эволюционировали». Приведем одно из его светлых высказываний, которое, может быть, охладит пыл современных эволюционистов. Хотя некоторые из них и утверждают, что слова эти написаны им в минуты отчаяния, вдохновенный тон автора свидетельствует за себя: «Невозможность признания, что великий и дивный мир с нами самими, как сознательными существамивозник случайно, мне кажется главным доказательством существования Бога!». 

*Հ.Գ.* Մեֆ ջան, ես ինքս այս գրքին ծանոթ չեմ  և, ճիշտը որ ասեմ, չեմ էլ պատրաստվում ծանոթանալ: Նախ, որ ժամանակ չունեմ, երկրորդ, կարիքը չունեմ, քանի որ իմ հստակ տեսաակետն ունեմ ինձ համար: 
Ամբողջ կյանքիս ընթացքում (որտեղ, իմիջիայլոց, աթեիստ որոշ ժամանակ եղել եմ, իսկ հավատացյալ` երբեք), փորփրել եմ թե ուղեղս և թե արտաքին ինֆորմացիան,  բայց այդպես էլ Արարումը պատահականություն համարելու պատճառ չգտա: Այսինքն, ես բացարձակ համոզված եմ, որ այդ գործի մեջ ինչ-որ մեկի (չմտածես, թե անհատականացնում եմ) մատը խառն է: Հիմա թե ով` ինչպես կկոչի դրան. Աստված, Արարիչ, Աբսոլյուտ, Բարձրագույն Էություն, Գոյ, Լոգոս, Բան և էլի չգիտեմինչ, - արդեն էական չէ: Բայց կոնկրետ ինձ համար, ես գերադասում եմ կոչել Արարիչ: Իսկ Աստված… դա ընդամենը Արարչի մի փոքրիկ, մեզ համար տեսանելի և շոշափելի մասն է, մեզ շրջապատող ամբողջ ֆիզիկական աշխարհը:

----------

Malxas (13.10.2012), Ամմէ (05.12.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> *ամեն մարդ ներկայանում ա իր գրառումներով* անկախ նրանից թե ինքն իր մասին ինչ կարծիք ունի ու ինչ ա ներկայանում որպես…


Հաստատ չգիտեմ թէ ինչ ես ակնարկում, բայց կոնկրետ էս ընդհարման համար եթե ցանկություն կունենաս կհիշեցնեմ թէ *ոնց ես ներկայանում* :


> աթեիզմը կրոն չի… այն belief system՝ հավատքի համակարգ չունի… աթեիզմը հավատքի վրա հիմնված չի,


Տեղեկացնեմ որ աթեիստը այն չէ որ չգիտի Աստված կա, թէ չկա:Աթեիստը պնդում ու հավատում ա որ Աստված չկա: Որի համար հիմքեր չունի:Այն ամբողջությամբ կապված է հավատալու հետ:

----------

Malxas (13.10.2012), Sambitbaba (14.10.2012), Ամմէ (05.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> այսինք թե լինի ուղղակի փաստ, ապա դա էլ չի լինի "հավատք"...


այո… "հավատում եմ որ դու կանես"-ը նշանակում ա որ չես արել… "հավատում եմ որ արել ես"-ը նշանակում ա որ չեմ տեսել, որ արել ես, փաստը չունեմ… բայց երբ որ աչի առաջ անում ես, կամ փաստը արածիդ աչքի առաջ ա, հավատքի հարց չի առաջանում…




> ինչը քո նախորդ գրառումից չի հետևում, որտեղ դու գրել ես, որ *չի կարելի "հավատալ" "գոյութուն չունեցող" բաների*:իսկ քո համար գոյություն չունեցող է այն, ինչի հաստատումը - "փաստը" չկա ...


ես տենց բան չեմ գրել… հես ա իմ գրածը …




> …
> 
> *ամեն ինչին էլ կարելի ա հավատալ, հատկապես գոյություն չունեցող բաներին, բայց գոյություն չունեցող բաներ չես կարող ապացուցել…*


ինչի փաստը որ չկա, ուրեմն չկա… գոնե անուղղակի փաստ իր բացատրությամբ պիտի լինի…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ինձ թվում ա, "հավատ" բառի իմաստը լավ չես հասկանում...


Ձեռի հետ նայենք, էլի, մտքովս անցավ .... 




> Depending on the religion, *faith* is belief in a god or gods or in the doctrines or teachings of the religion.





> Belief is the psychological state in which an individual holds a proposition or premise to be true.





> *Ве́ра* — признание чего-либо истинным, часто — без предварительной фактической или логической проверки, единственно в силу внутреннего, субъективного непреложного убеждения, которое не нуждается для своего обоснования в доказательствах, хотя иногда и подыскивает их.





> *Atheism* is, in a broad sense, the rejection of belief in the existence of deities. In a narrower sense, atheism is specifically the position that there are no deities. Most inclusively, atheism is simply the absence of belief that any deities exist.





> *Атеи́зм*, «безбожие»: в широком смысле — отрицание веры в существование богов; в более узком — убеждение в том, что богов не существует. В самом широком смысле атеизм — простое отсутствие веры в существование любого из богов


Անգլերենում տարբերությունը faith-ի ու belief-ի միջև ակնհայտ ա: Հայերենում, ոնց որ պետք ա տարբերակել հավատ ու հավատք: Բայց տոշնի չեմ կարա ասեմ: Ինչ-որ բանին հավատալն ու հավատք ունենալը, ոնց որ տարբեր բաներ են: Ոնց որ անգլերենում to believe in something կամ to be faithful: Հա, սենց երևի չէ ??

----------

Freeman (14.10.2012), Malxas (13.10.2012), Sambitbaba (14.10.2012), Աթեիստ (14.10.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հաստատ չգիտեմ թէ ինչ ես ակնարկում, բայց կոնկրետ էս ընդհարման համար եթե ցանկություն կունենաս *կհիշեցնեմ թէ* *ոնց ես ներկայանում* :


հիշացրու թող սիրտդ հանգստանա… մի հատ լավ խայտառակ արա ինձ…



> Տեղեկացնեմ որ աթեիստը այն չէ որ չգիտի Աստված կա, թէ չկա:Աթեիստը պնդում ու հավատում ա որ Աստված չկա: Որի համար հիմքեր չունի:Այն ամբողջությամբ կապված է հավատալու հետ:



բառախաղ ես անում ընգեր… նույնն ա որ ասես ես ունեմ փող և ասես ես ունեմ փողի բացակայություն… 

եթե մեկը քեզ մեղադրում ա, կամ քեզ ա վերագրում մի բան որ դու չես արել ապա էդ մարվդը պտի ապացուցի՝ փաստեր բերի, որ արել ես… հիմա եթե  որոշ մարդիկ պնդում են որ աստված կա, ուրեմն իրանք էլ պտի ապացուցեն փաստերով, բայց կրոնն ասում ա "հավատա", այսինքն հավատքի վրա ա հիմնված… բա եթե կա ու ապացուցված ա էլ ինչի՞ հավատանք…

----------

Աթեիստ (14.10.2012)

----------


## dvgray

Հավատը-  ըստ ինձ- դա սուբեկտիվիզմն ա: կարճ ու կոնկրետ:

կոմպլես թվի "կեղծ" - սուբեկտիվ մասը:
գիտությունը - օբեկտիվիզմը
կոմպլես թվի "իրական" - օբեկտիվ մասը:

----------

Freeman (14.10.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ձեռի հետ նայենք, էլի, մտքովս անցավ .... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


to be faithful-ն ավելի հավատարմության մասին ա, բայց կարաս ասես have faith in something…

----------

Տրիբուն (14.10.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> "Доказательства существования Бога. Аргументы науки в пользу сотворения мира"  А. В. Фомин
> 
> Մի հատված.
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Вот, что пишет кандидат физико-математических наук Сергей Вертьянов в книге: «Происхождение жизни: факты, гипотезы, доказательства»:
> 
> «Еще вчера мы считали себя исшедшими из вещества вселенной мучительным эволюционным процессом. Казалось, что у нас за спиной миллиарды лет таинственного исхода из недр космоса, и будто даже ощущались пережитыми загадочные процессы перерождения неживой материи в простейшие организмы, появления чудовищных динозавров, возникновения самосознания у обезьян и превращения их в человека... Нам было привычно мыслить, что вселенная существовала всегда, в сложнейших явлениях звездной эволюции порождая очаги разума, вспыхивающие ярким светом и трагично гаснущие в космических катастрофах — вечный океан материи, иногда выбрасывающий на берег времени изумительной красоты цивилизации, чтобы снова их поглотить, сохраняя в молчании свою тайну... Таков космический пейзаж материализма, в котором наша жизнь — случайный каприз природы, наш жребий родиться, чтобы потом умереть и навсегда исчезнуть в космических глубинах. А как устроен мир на самом деле? Не поверхностно ли мы знаем современную науку? В естествознании, особенно в последнее время, накопилось множество фактов, не вписывающихся в привычные теории...
> 
> ...


Մի ասա, թե կյանքի ծագման մասին *ֆիզիկամաթեմատիկական գիտությունների թեկնածուի* կարծիքները պատրաստվում ես հակադրել, ասենք, էվոլյուցիոն կենսաբան, Ֆարադեյի մրցանակակիր Ռիչարդ Դոուկինսի գաղափարներին: Ժամանակակից գիտնականներից: Կամ ասղաֆիզիկոս Ստիվեն Հոուկինգի գաղափարներին: Կամ, եթե մեզ թույլ տանք մի քիչ հետ նայել, մաթեմատիկական տրամաբանության հիմնադիր Բերտրան Ռասսելի գաղափարներին :Smile:  Սամբիտ, ինձ հետ մի փորձիր բանավիճել, հում-հում կուտեմ: Ով գիտի՝ ես ավելի շատ բան եմ մոռացել, քան դու երբևէ իմացել ես:

----------

Աթեիստ (14.10.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

Օպլյա, հեսա Հայկի Բելին սպանելու թեմա կբացվի :Jpit: )

----------


## Տրիբուն

> to be faithful-ն ավելի հավատարմության մասին ա, բայց կարաս ասես have faith in something…


Հա, ճիշտ ես, ջոգած .. յանկի ջան  :Tongue:  

Հ.Գ. Բա մարդիկ Աստծուն են հավատարիմ էլի  :Hands Up:

----------

Mephistopheles (14.10.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Հա, ճիշտ ես, ջոգած .. յանկի ջան  
> 
> Հ.Գ. Բա մարդիկ Աստծուն են հավատարիմ էլի


Էն միանձնուհիներին ի՞նչ էին ասում, քրիստոսի քա..., թու, հարսեր, չէ՞:

----------


## Rhayader

Մոռացա ասեմ. ինձ բարի վերադարձ կրոնի բաժին, ձեզ էլ բարի հոլոքոստ կրոնի բաժնում  :Jpit:  իմ թեթև ձեռից:

----------

Աթեիստ (14.10.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> "Доказательства существования Бога. Аргументы науки в пользу сотворения мира"  А. В. Фомин
> 
> Մի հատված.
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
> Вот, что пишет кандидат физико-математических наук Сергей Вертьянов в книге: «Происхождение жизни: факты, гипотезы, доказательства»:
> 
> «Еще вчера мы считали себя исшедшими из вещества вселенной мучительным эволюционным процессом. Казалось, что у нас за спиной миллиарды лет таинственного исхода из недр космоса, и будто даже ощущались пережитыми загадочные процессы перерождения неживой материи в простейшие организмы, появления чудовищных динозавров, возникновения самосознания у обезьян и превращения их в человека... Нам было привычно мыслить, что вселенная существовала всегда, в сложнейших явлениях звездной эволюции порождая очаги разума, вспыхивающие ярким светом и трагично гаснущие в космических катастрофах — вечный океан материи, иногда выбрасывающий на берег времени изумительной красоты цивилизации, чтобы снова их поглотить, сохраняя в молчании свою тайну... Таков космический пейзаж материализма, в котором наша жизнь — случайный каприз природы, наш жребий родиться, чтобы потом умереть и навсегда исчезнуть в космических глубинах. А как устроен мир на самом деле? Не поверхностно ли мы знаем современную науку? В естествознании, особенно в последнее время, накопилось множество фактов, не вписывающихся в привычные теории...
> ...


չգտար որովհետև իսկզբանե արդեն քո մեջ որոշած ես եղել որ դա այդպես ա … դրա վկայությունը քո օգտագործած "Արարումը" բառն ա … դա նույնն ա որ ասես "ստեղծագործության պատահականության ապացույց չգտա"… իհարկե չես գտնի որովհետև եթե մի բան ստեղծագործություն ա, դա արդեն պատահականություն չի կարող լինել… եթե դու մի բան համարում ես ստեղծագործություն ու հետո պնդում ես որ ման ես գալիս դրա պատահական լինելը, մեղմ ասած քո ազնվությունը քո փնտրտուքի հարցում շատ կասկածելի ա… Չեմ ասում անազնիվ մարդ ես, սխալ չհասկանաս…

----------

Աթեիստ (14.10.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մոռացա ասեմ. ինձ բարի վերադարձ կրոնի բաժին, ձեզ էլ բարի հոլոքոստ կրոնի բաժնում  իմ թեթև ձեռից:


Բարի վերադարձ:  :Ok: 

Ընգերական որ խնդրեմ, մի հատ թափով բանաձևի ու հավասարման տարբերությունը չես բացատրի, վիզ պետք ա: Ես չեմ կարա ...  :Sad:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա, ճիշտ ես, ջոգած .. յանկի ջան  
> 
> Հ.Գ. Բա մարդիկ Աստծուն են հավատարիմ էլի


ամենակայֆը գիտե՞ս որն ա ընգեր, էն որ Աթեիզմին կրոնի ու հավատքի կարգավիճակ են տալիս որ հեղինակազրկեն… ain't that a bitch?…

----------


## Նետ

> հիշացրու թող սիրտդ հանգստանա… մի հատ լավ խայտառակ արա ինձ…


Իմ սիրտը հանգիստ ա , դու մի անհանգստացի: Իմ նպատակը քեզ խայտառակ անելը չի, այլ որ մեջդ մութ հարցեր չմնան թէ ով ա իրան ցույց տվող գրառումներ անում:




> բառախաղ ես անում ընգեր… նույնն ա որ ասես ես ունեմ փող և ասես ես ունեմ փողի բացակայություն… 
> 
> եթե մեկը քեզ մեղադրում ա, կամ քեզ ա վերագրում մի բան որ դու չես արել ապա էդ մարվդը պտի ապացուցի՝ փաստեր բերի, որ արել ես… հիմա եթե  որոշ մարդիկ պնդում են որ աստված կա, ուրեմն իրանք էլ պտի ապացուցեն փաստերով, բայց կրոնն ասում ա "հավատա", այսինքն հավատքի վրա ա հիմնված… բա եթե կա ու ապացուցված ա էլ ինչի՞ հավատանք…


Աստված *կա* պնդողներին մի կողմ թող, Ասենք իրենք չկարողացան: Հիմա անցնում ենք Աստված *չկա* պնդողներին: Էս թեման իրանց ա նվիրվում: Դէ՛ ապացուցիր չկադ:  Բառախաղ չի ամենևին, բառախաղի անվան տակ մի լղոզի այլևայլ օրինակներով:

----------

Malxas (14.10.2012), Sambitbaba (14.10.2012), Ամմէ (05.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բարի վերադարձ: 
> 
> Ընգերական որ խնդրեմ, մի հատ թափով բանաձևի ու հավասարման տարբերությունը չես բացատրի, վիզ պետք ա: Ես չեմ կարա ...


արա ի՞նչ բարի վերադարձ, հես ա ձեռի հետ մեզ էլ ա վարի տալու… էն Վարդանիկի անեկդոտի պես որ տանում ա հերը հասարակաց տուն որ սեքս անել սովորի ասում ա "այ սենց են անում… հը՛-մերսի մադամ, հը՛-մերսի մադամ, հը՛-մերսի մադամ, հը՛-մերսի մադամ… ու սենց ծարունակ…" Վարդանիկն էլ սկսում ա " հը՛-մերսի մադամ, հը՛-մերսի մադամ, հը՛-մերսի մադամ… հը՛-մերսի պապա"

----------

Freeman (14.10.2012), Rhayader (14.10.2012), Sambitbaba (14.10.2012), Տրիբուն (14.10.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իմ սիրտը հանգիստ ա , դու մի անհանգստացի: Իմ նպատակը քեզ խայտառակ անելը չի, այլ որ մեջդ մութ հարցեր չմնան թէ ով ա իրան ցույց տվող գրառումներ անում:


արա էլի… լավ էլի… 




> Աստված *կա* պնդողներին մի կողմ թող, Ասենք իրենք չկարողացան: Հիմա անցնում ենք Աստված *չկա* պնդողներին: Էս թեման իրանց ա նվիրվում: Դէ՛ ապացուցիր չկադ:  Բառախաղ չի ամենևին, բառախաղի անվան տակ մի լղոզի այլևայլ օրինակներով:


չէ ապեր… ով որ ասում ա "կա" նա էլ պտի ապացուցի… էտի տենց չի… 

OK… եթե կա աստված ուրեմն թող իր կողմ խոսողներին հիմա տանի դրախտ… կամ ժխտողներին, բոլորին կայծակնահար անի…  մի հատ լավ երգիծաբան կար՝ Ջորջ Քարլինը… չէր հավատում աստծուն ու մի օր բեմի վրա ասեց… "եթե կա աստված թող հիմա ինձ կայծակնահար անի…"

----------


## Նետ

> չէ ապեր… ով որ ասում ա "կա" նա էլ պտի ապացուցի… էտի տենց չի…


 Փախար աՓեր :LOL: 



> OK… եթե կա աստված ուրեմն թող իր կողմ խոսողներին հիմա տանի դրախտ… կամ ժխտողներին, բոլորին կայծակնահար անի…


Էսի ապացույց չի ապեր: ՄԻԱՄՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ Ա:

----------


## Rhayader

Որ Սամբիտբաբային չթվա, թե ես դատարկ տեղն էի առաջարկում իրեն հում-հում կուլ տալ, պատմեմ մի քիչ իր նշած Վերտյանովի մասին: Սերգեյ Յուրիևիչ Վալշինը (գրական կեղծանունը՝ Վերտյանով) բավականին սկանդալային հայտնի տիպ է: Նա պնդում է, որ ավարտել է Մոսկվայի ֆիզիկո-տեխնիկական ինստիտուտի մոլեկուլյար ու կենսաբանական ֆիզիկայի ֆակուլտետը,  ունի գիտությունների թեկնածուի գիտական աստիճան: Թե ինչքանով են այդ պնդումները համապատասխանում իրականությանը, անհայտ է: Հայտնի է որպես էքսցենտրիկ, ոչ ադեկվատ մարդ, կրեացիոնիստ, пгм-ով տառապող մեկը: Գրել է բարձր դասարանների դասարանների «Ընդհանուր կենսաբանություն» առարկայի դասագիրք, որպեսզի կենսաբանությունը դասավանդվի «ուղղափառ եկեղեցու համոզմունքների հիման վրա»: Դասագիրքը մերժվել է՝ «գրքի պնդումները չեն համապատասխանում ժամանակակից գիտական մտքին» պարզաբանմամբ: Իսկական ազգանվան տակ խիստ դրական արձագանքներ էր հրապարակում գրական կեղծանունի տակ գրած իր սեփական գրքերի մասին:

Հայտնի է դարձել այսպես կոչված «Շրայբերի գործով», երբ Մարիա ու Կիրիլ Շրայբերները դատի էին տվել ՌՖ կրթության նախարարությունը՝ «Դարվինի էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունն առանց այլընտրանքի մարդկանց փաթաթելու» ու դրանով մարդու իրավունքները խախտելու մեղադրանքով: Վալշինին ներկայացրել էին որպես «մասնագետ», որը պետք է ցույց տար, թե ինչքան սխալ է էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը:

Աթեիստը մի լավ վիդեո էր ցույց տվել սրա նմանների մասին. որ պատի վրա միզածի հետքի մեջ սրբապատկեր էին տեսել, պաչպչում էին պատը: Երևույթն անվանում են ПГМ, православие головного мозга :Jpit: 

Այ թե մոտավորապես ինչ հեղինակության են Սամբիտբաբայի աղբյուրները: Տեքստին անդրադառնա՞մ, թե՞ արդեն պետք չի:

----------

Freeman (14.10.2012), Աթեիստ (14.10.2012), Վիշապ (14.10.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

Ռասսելի թեյաման
Եթե ես հայտարարեի, որ Երկրի ու Մարսի միջև էլլիպտիկ շրջագծով չինական թեյաման է թռչում, ոչ ոք չէր կարողանա ժխտել իմ պնդումը, եթե ես բավականաչափ զգույշ լինեի, որ ավելացնեի՝ թեյամանն այնքան փոքր է, որ ամենահզոր աստղադիտակներն էլ չեն կարողանա այն հայտնաբերել: Բայց եթե ես իսկապես դա ասեի, այն անտանելի վարկած է մարդկային տրամաբանության համար, որն այն կկասկածի, ու ինձ արդարացիորեն կասեին, որ ես հիմարություն եմ խոսում: Եթե, իհարկե, այդպիսի թեյամանի գոյությունը հաստատված լիներ հին գրքերում, սովորեցված որպես սրբազան ճշմարտություն ամեն կիրակի, մտցված երեխաների մտքերի մեջ դպրոցում, դրան հավատալուն հապաղելը կդառնար էքսցենտրիզմի նշան ու դատապարտեր կասկածողին հոգեբույժի ուշադրությանը՝ լուսավորյալ, ու ինկվիզիտորի՝ ավելի վաղ ժամանակներում:

Ու ընդհանրապես էս հոդվածը կարդացեք բանավիճել սկսելուց առաջ, որ մարդկանց ժամանակն ու ներվերը չվատնեք, հարգելի հավատացյալներ:

----------

Jarre (14.10.2012), piacere (01.04.2013), Աթեիստ (14.10.2012), Վիշապ (14.10.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Փախար աՓեր
> Էսի ապացույց չի ապեր: ՄԻԱՄՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ Ա:


բա ո՞նց ես ուզում ապացուցեմ… իրականում ով ասում ա կա, նա էլ պտի ապացուցի… տենց չի՞…

----------

piacere (01.04.2013), Rhayader (14.10.2012), Արէա (14.10.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

Մեֆ, աշխարհը Թռչող Սպագետտի Մոնստրն ա ստեղծել: Թող ապացուցեն, որ էդպես չի :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (14.10.2012), Mephistopheles (14.10.2012), piacere (01.04.2013), Աթեիստ (14.10.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

Մեկ էլ, քո գրառման նախորդ գրառումս տրամաբանության տեսանկյունից բացատրում էր, թե ինչի պիտի ապացուցի պնդում անողը:

----------

Mephistopheles (14.10.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Մեֆ, դու հիմա բանավիճում ես մի մարդու հետ, ով Կրայոնի հետևորդ ա: Կրայոնը, բացատրեմ, նյուէյջեր Լի Քերոլին հանդիպած սիրատոչոր մագնիսական հրեշտակ ա, որն արխանգել Միքայելին ինչ-որ խնամի ա գալիս: Լի Քերոլը, ինչպես գրեթե բոլոր մյուս նյուէյջերները, ենթակա ա դասակարգման Грибной Эльф-երի սանդղակով, որտեղ զբաղեցնում ա ամենաբարձր հիերարխիկ աստիճանը՝ законченный ебанат ("Сказки Темного Леса", էջ 63): Բայց էլեկտրամագնիսական սիրատոչոր հրեշտակներից վերադառնանք Սամբիտբաբային: Ինքը պնդում ա, որ եթե ինչ-որ մեկը, փոստային դրոշմանիշներ չհավաքելով, մի օր որոշի, որ դրոշմանիշներ գոյություն չունեն, դրոշմանիշներ չհավաքելն իրա համար հոբբի կդառնա: Հարգարժան ռեբե, դու համոզվա՞ծ ես, որ մեր հրեամասոնաիլյումինատական դիասպորայի համար կոշեր է նման տրամաբանության մարդկանց գրածները կարդալն ու իրենց հետ բանավեճի մեջ մտնելը:


Հարցդ հարց է բերում. Իսկ ինչո՞ւ մտար: Առավել ևս, որ իմ և քո գրածների մեջ ավելի քիչ կապ կա, քան հետևյալ հարց ու պատասխանի մեջ.

*Հարց.* - Թռչում են երկու կոկորդիլոս. մեկը` կանաչ, մյուսը` ձախ:
*Պատասխան.* – Ինչի՞ս է պետք երկուշաբթին, եթե ես ծխող չեմ:

----------


## Rhayader

> Հարցդ հարց է բերում. Իսկ ինչո՞ւ մտար: Առավել ևս, որ իմ և քո գրածների մեջ ավելի քիչ կապ կա, քան հետևյալ հարց ու պատասխանի մեջ.
> 
> *Հարց.* - Թռչում են երկու կոկորդիլոս. մեկը` կանաչ, մյուսը` ձախ:
> *Պատասխան.* – Ինչի՞ս է պետք երկուշաբթին, եթե ես ծխող չեմ:


Չմտա, Սամբիտբաբա: Տերմինները մի շփոթիր: Մտցրեցի:

----------

Աթեիստ (14.10.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> հավատքի բացակայությունը հավատք չի ընգեր… ոնց որ փող չունանալը չի նշանակում որ փողով հարուստ ես… 
> եթե չես հավատում, ուրեմն հավատքի վրա հիմնված չի…


Ես ասել եմ հավատքի բացակայությունը հավատք է? “Հավատ” ու “հավատք” բառերի տարբերույթունը հաստատ տարբերում եմ: Ուշադիր կարդա մի հատ էլ:
Ես ասել եմ, որ հավատքի վրա է հիմնված ու հիմնված է *չհավատալու* վրա` կրոնավորին կամ մեկ այլ մեկին, ով որ ասում է “աստված կա” չես հավատում: Թե հիմա ինչի չես հավատում` վստահելի չի, տրամաբանելի չի, համոզիչ չի և այլն` էական չէ: Կարելի է և ոչ մի գիտական ինֆորմացիա չունենալ և աթեիստ լինել:
Եթե չլինի հավատք, ապա չի էլ լինի աթեիզմ, որովհետև չհավատալու բան այլևս չի լինի:
Կոնկրետ քո օրինակի վրա ասեմ, եթե չլինի փող, ապա չես կարող փողով հարուստ կամ աղքատ լինել  :Wink:

----------


## Rhayader

Շախ ու մատ, աթեիստներ:

----------

Աթեիստ (14.10.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Մի ասա, թե կյանքի ծագման մասին *ֆիզիկամաթեմատիկական գիտությունների թեկնածուի* կարծիքները պատրաստվում ես հակադրել, ասենք, էվոլյուցիոն կենսաբան, Ֆարադեյի մրցանակակիր Ռիչարդ Դոուկինսի գաղափարներին: Ժամանակակից գիտնականներից: Կամ ասղաֆիզիկոս Ստիվեն Հոուկինգի գաղափարներին: Կամ, եթե մեզ թույլ տանք մի քիչ հետ նայել, մաթեմատիկական տրամաբանության հիմնադիր Բերտրան Ռասսելի գաղափարներին Սամբիտ, ինձ հետ մի փորձիր բանավիճել, հում-հում կուտեմ: Ով գիտի՝ ես ավելի շատ բան եմ մոռացել, քան դու երբևէ իմացել ես:


Եթե կին լինեիր, կմտածեի. “Լա՜վ, երևի դաշտանի օրերն են, դժվարությամբ է տանում, անուշադիր էր, ճամփեքը խառնել է ու հիմա չգիտի, թե ուր է գնում”: Որովհետև, կներես, բայց ավելի տրամաբանական պատասխան չեմ գտնում քո ագրեցիվությանը:

Լավ, ասենք, թե Նյու Էյջը դուրդ չի գալիս: Բայց մի՞թե դա պատճառ է, որ մեջդ այդքան թարախ հավաքես: Ինչո՞ւ: Որովհետև, հակառակ քեզ, ոչ ոգու ոչնչում չի՞ մեղադրում: Ասենք... դու ի՞նչ գիտես, թե ինչ է անում Նյու Էյջը: Դու նրա մասին նույն կերպ ես հավաքել տեղեկություններդ, ինչպես ես` գտա այդ չարաբաստիկ էջը համացանցում և ուղարկեցի Մեֆին: Բայց իմ ու քո տարբերությունն այն է, սիրելիս, որ ես խոստովանեցի նրան, որ ինքս չեմ կարդացել ու չեմ էլ պատրաստվում կարդալ, քանզի ինձ դա հետաքրքիր չէ: Սա նշանակում է, որ թեմայում խոսքը գնում էր Աստծո գոյության գիտականորեն ապացուցված լինելու մասին ու ես, տեսնելով նման մի բան, հղեցի այն Մեֆին. Թող նայի, եթե հետաքրքիր է:

Իսկ դու, մի ինչ-որ հիմարություն կարդալով Նյու Էյջի մասին, դա քո համար ընդունել ես որպես աքսիոմա: Եվ կամ, ըստ քո խոսքերի, վիճակն ավելի տխուր է, քանի որ քո հիմնական գիտելիքներրը մոռացության են տրված ու դու մոռացել ես նույնիսկ այն, որ նույն Քրայոնի (ուրիշների մասին չխոսենք) քսան տարի առաջ ասած շատ բաներ, տաս տարի առաջ արդեն իրականություն են դարձել: Ու նաև, եթե, հարգելի Սողոմոն, կորցրած հիշողությանդ գումարեիր չգտած տրամաբանությունդ, կտեսնեիր, որ այն, ինչ գրել էի Մեֆին` Աստծո մասին, - բխում է ոչ Նյու Էյջից, ոչ կրոնից, և ոչ էլ աթեիզմից: Դա հասարակ փիլիսոփայություն է, ավելի ճիշտ, փիլիսոփայության սկզբնաղբյուրը` հերմետիզմը, որից իրենց գիտելիքներն են ձեռք բերել հույն փիլիսոփաները, սկսած Պյութագորասից ու Պլատոնից:

Բայց, ոչինչ, մի նեղվիր այդքան, Սողոմոն: Քիչ լարիր հիշողությունդ ու հիշիր, թե ինչ էիր գրել մատանուդ ներքին պատին. “Այդ էլ կանցնի”: 

Վերջը լավ կլինի:

----------

Ամմէ (05.12.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Եթե կին լինեիր, կմտածեի. “Լա՜վ, երևի դաշտանի օրերն են, դժվարությամբ է տանում, անուշադիր էր, ճամփեքը խառնել է ու հիմա չգիտի, թե ուր է գնում”: Որովհետև, կներես, բայց ավելի տրամաբանական պատասխան չեմ գտնում քո ագրեցիվությանը:


Սամբիտ, խորհուրդ կտայի իմ դաշտանից հեռու մնալ, եթե չես ուզում ինքդ դաշտան ունենալ, ես նյուէյջեր չեմ ու առանձնահատուկ պացիֆիզմով չեմ փայլում:



> Լավ, ասենք, թե Նյու Էյջը դուրդ չի գալիս: Բայց մի՞թե դա պատճառ է, որ մեջդ այդքան թարախ հավաքես:


Թարախ չեմ հավաքում, մարդկային բթության, տգիտության ու մեծամտության վրա եմ բարկանում: Օրինակ, ինչպե՞ս է պատահում, որ մի երկու գիրք կարդացած գրեթե կամայական նյուէյջեր սկսում է ինքն իրեն ոչ ավել, ոչ պակաս՝ մեսսիայի տեղ դնել, դու էլ ներառյալ:



> Ինչո՞ւ: Որովհետև, հակառակ քեզ, ոչ ոգու ոչնչում չի՞ մեղադրում:


Argumentum ad consequentiam անելուց առաջ երկու անգամ մտածիր: Չեմ սիրում նյուէյջը, որովհետև դյուրահավատների, սնահավատների, քարերի շուրջը տկլոր չաղ կնիկների, մանկամիտների, հոգեբանորեն ոչ կայուն, միջինից ցածր գիտելիքների տեր մարդկանց ստեղծած հավատալիքների համակարգերի համախումբ է (սուտ կլինի նյուէյջը մեկ ուղղություն անվանել): Նյուէյջի մեջ մտնում են թեոսոֆիան, վիկկան, կեյսիականները, կրայոնականները, ակվարիանները, ինդիգոֆիլները, որոշ նեոպագաններ: Մի հնդկացի շաման նյուէյջերների մասին ասել էր՝ «նրանք գողանում ու կապկում են մեր ավանդույթներն առանց ճանաչելու ու հասկանալու ու մարդկանց օգնելու գիտակցության. դա վիրավորական է ու սխալ»: Նյուէյջերներն ունիֆիկատորներ են. միավորում ու նույնացնում են սկզբունքային իրարից կտրուկ տարբեր, լրիվ իրար հետ կապ չունեցող բաները, հակասող կողմերը, մշակութային կոնտեքստն ու իրանց պատկերացումներին չհամապատասխանող մասերը դուրս գցում ու պարզացնում իրանց բութ մասսայի համար:



> Ասենք... դու ի՞նչ գիտես, թե ինչ է անում Նյու Էյջը: Դու նրա մասին նույն կերպ ես հավաքել տեղեկություններդ, ինչպես ես` գտա այդ չարաբաստիկ էջը համացանցում և ուղարկեցի Մեֆին: Բայց իմ ու քո տարբերությունն այն է, սիրելիս, որ ես խոստովանեցի նրան, որ ինքս չեմ կարդացել ու չեմ էլ պատրաստվում կարդալ, քանզի ինձ դա հետաքրքիր չէ: Սա նշանակում է, որ թեմայում խոսքը գնում էր Աստծո գոյության գիտականորեն ապացուցված լինելու մասին ու ես, տեսնելով նման մի բան, հղեցի այն Մեֆին. Թող նայի, եթե հետաքրքիր է:


Փաստորեն, դու այդպես ես ձեռք բերում քո հիմնավորումները բանավեճում: Շատ էթիկ, խելացի մեթոդ է, գիտե՞ս: Ի տարբերություն քեզ, ես նյուէյջն ուսումնասիրում եմ խորությամբ ու վաղուցվանից: Ժամանակ առ ժամանակ նյուէյջի մասին հոդվածներ եմ գրում: Կծան հոդվածներ:



> Իսկ դու, մի ինչ-որ հիմարություն կարդալով Նյու Էյջի մասին, դա քո համար ընդունել ես որպես աքսիոմա: Եվ կամ, ըստ քո խոսքերի, վիճակն ավելի տխուր է, քանի որ քո հիմնական գիտելիքներրը մոռացության են տրված ու դու մոռացել ես նույնիսկ այն, որ նույն Քրայոնի (ուրիշների մասին չխոսենք) քսան տարի առաջ ասած շատ բաներ, տաս տարի առաջ արդեն իրականություն են դարձել: Ու նաև, եթե, հարգելի Սողոմոն, կորցրած հիշողությանդ գումարեիր չգտած տրամաբանությունդ, կտեսնեիր, որ այն, ինչ գրել էի Մեֆին` Աստծո մասին, - բխում է ոչ Նյու Էյջից, ոչ կրոնից, և ոչ էլ աթեիզմից: Դա հասարակ փիլիսոփայություն է, ավելի ճիշտ, փիլիսոփայության սկզբնաղբյուրը` հերմետիզմը, որից իրենց գիտելիքներն են ձեռք բերել հույն փիլիսոփաները, սկսած Պյութագորասից ու Պլատոնից:


Սամբիտ, հերմետիզմից ինձ մոտ մի խոսիր, ես հերմետիզմից լեկցիաներ եմ կարդում: Դու հերմետիզմից ոչ մի պատկերացում չունես, ու քո մագնիսական հրեշտակն էլ չունի: Պետք չի վինտիլյատորի վրա քաք լցնել, լա՞վ, չբռնեմ հարցեր տամ մի երկու հատ, խայտառակ լինես:



> Բայց, ոչինչ, մի նեղվիր այդքան, Սողոմոն: Քիչ լարիր հիշողությունդ ու հիշիր, թե ինչ էիր գրել մատանուդ ներքին պատին. “Այդ էլ կանցնի”: 
> 
> Վերջը լավ կլինի:


Սամբիտ, ես չեմ նեղվում :Smile:  դու էլ, նյուէյջն էլ չափազանց մանր բաներ եք, որ ինձ նեղեք: Բայց արի ես քեզ մի քիչ նեղեմ պարապ ժամանակ նյուէյջի մասին գրածներովս:
http://songoffall.blogspot.com/2011/...g-post_22.html
Քեզ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ մեջբերում եմ, հա :Jpit: ) կարդա, կարդա: Ալտավիստա քո հանճարեղ քերթվածքների նկատմամբ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> չգտար որովհետև իսկզբանե արդեն քո մեջ որոշած ես եղել որ դա այդպես ա … դրա վկայությունը քո օգտագործած "Արարումը" բառն ա … դա նույնն ա որ ասես "ստեղծագործության պատահականության ապացույց չգտա"… *իհարկե չես գտնի որովհետև եթե մի բան ստեղծագործություն ա, դա արդեն պատահականություն չի կարող լինել*… եթե դու մի բան համարում ես ստեղծագործություն ու հետո պնդում ես որ ման ես գալիս դրա պատահական լինելը, մեղմ ասած քո ազնվությունը քո փնտրտուքի հարցում շատ կասկածելի ա… Չեմ ասում անազնիվ մարդ ես, սխալ չհասկանաս…


Մեֆ ջան, արի ուղղակի չփորձենք մեկմեկու բերան փակել, լա՞վ: Ես միշտ էլ գնահատել եմ թե քո հումորը և թե գիտելիքներդ, իսկ առավել ևս՝ տրամաբանությունդ: Ու կուզենայի, որ անկախ այն բանից, համամիտ ենք մի հարցում, թե ոչ, փորձեինք զրուցել այնպես, որ մյուսները, մեր գրարումները կարդալիս, չուզենային այլ թեմա գնալ:

*Ի սկզբանե*ես ոչ թե որոշել էի. ի սկզբանե ես փնտրում էի:
Փնտրումների մեջ որոշեցի կարդալ Աստվածաշունչը:
Կարդացի Աստվածաշունչն ու որոշեցի դառնալ աթեիստ:
Դարձա աթեիստ ու որոշեցի փնտրել Աստծոն:
Փնտրեցի Աստծոն ու որոշեցի, որ հիմարությամբ եմ զբաղված:
Որովհետև ես հիշեցի, որ արդեն եղել եմ այն տեղերում, որտեղ փնտրում են Աստծոն: 
Ու որոշեցի, որ անիմաստ է հավատալը, անիմաստ է նաև փնտրելը: Քանի որ, եթե Նա կա, ուրեմն ինձ համար միայն մեկ տեղ կարող է Նա լինել. ինձ հետ: Եվ եթե Նա կա, իմ հավատալը կամ չհավատալը Նրա վրա ոչ մի կերպ ազդել չի կարող, քանզի եթե Նա կա, ուրեմն կա *ինձ համար*, և եթե չկա, ուրեմն չկա նույնպես *ինձ համար*: 
Հետո մտածեցի, թե այդ երկուսից ո՞րն է *ինձ համար* ավելի հաճելին: Որոշեցի, որ ավելի հաճելի է "կա"-ն: Բայց, քանի որ արդեն անցել էի հավատ-չհավատի ճանապարհները, որոշեցի երրորդ ճանապարհն ընտրել:
Ես որոշեցի փորձել Աստծոն *ճանաչել*: 

*"Արարում"* բառն ուղղակի գեղեցիկ բառ է և ինձ դուր է գալիս: Դու կարող ես ցանկացածդ բառով կոչել *ամենասկիզբը*: Բայց դրանից ոչինչ չի փոխվի: Իսկ այն վերևում ասված բառերդ ընդգծել եմ, որովհետև ամբողջ նախկին կյանքս /մինչև մոտ քսան տարի առաջ/, սերտ կապ եմ ունեցել արվեստի հետ ու մաշկիս վրա եմ զգացել ասածիդ ճշմարտությունը: Դե, ապրածս փորձն էլ այսօր արդեն բերել է նրան, որ ասեմ, որ պատահականություններ ընդհանրապես չկան, իսկ այն, ինչ դու չգիտեմինչ ես անվանում, իսկ ես կոչում եմ "Արարում", դա՝ դու շատ ճիշտ ես, - հենց ամենաառաջին ստեղծագործությունն է որ կա, այսինքն, առաջին ոչ-պա-տա-հա-կա-նու-թյու-նը: Իսկ ամենահիանալին այս ամենում այն է, որ այն դեռ չի ավարտվել, այն դեռ իր պրոցեսի մեջ է:

----------


## Rhayader

> *Ի սկզբանե*ես ոչ թե որոշել էի. ի սկզբանե ես փնտրում էի:
> Փնտրումների մեջ որոշեցի կարդալ Աստվածաշունչը:
> Կարդացի Աստվածաշունչն ու որոշեցի դառնալ աթեիստ:
> Դարձա աթեիստ ու որոշեցի փնտրել Աստծոն:
> Փնտրեցի Աստծոն ու որոշեցի, որ հիմարությամբ եմ զբաղված:
> Որովհետև ես հիշեցի, որ արդեն եղել եմ այն տեղերում, որտեղ փնտրում են Աստծոն: 
> Ու որոշեցի, որ անիմաստ է հավատալը, անիմաստ է նաև փնտրելը: Քանի որ, եթե Նա կա, ուրեմն ինձ համար միայն մեկ տեղ կարող է Նա լինել. ինձ հետ: Եվ եթե Նա կա, իմ հավատալը կամ չհավատալը Նրա վրա ոչ մի կերպ ազդել չի կարող, քանզի եթե Նա կա, ուրեմն կա *ինձ համար*, և եթե չկա, ուրեմն չկա նույնպես *ինձ համար*: 
> Հետո մտածեցի, թե այդ երկուսից ո՞րն է *ինձ համար* ավելի հաճելին: Որոշեցի, որ ավելի հաճելի է "կա"-ն:


Ի սկզբանե ես ուզում էի Նապոլեոն Բոնոպարտ դառնալու ճանապարհ փնտրել: Փնտրումների մեջ ես կարդացի նրա կենսագրությունն ու որոշեցի դառնալ Սադդամ Հուսեյն: Դարձա Հուսեյն ու որոշեցի փնտրել Նապոլեոն Բոնոպարտ դառնալու ճանապարհը: Փնտրեցի ճանապարհն ու որոշեցի, որ հիմարությամբ եմ զբաղված: Որովհետև հիշեցի, որ իրենց Նապոլեոն համարող մարդկանց հոգեբուժական հիվանդանոցներում են պահում: Ու որոշեցի, որ անիմաստ է հավատալը, որ ես Նապոլեոնն եմ, ու փնտրելը Նապոլեոն դառնալու ճանապարհը: Որովհետև եթե ես Նապոլեոնն եմ, ապա Նապոլեոնն եմ ինձ համար, ու եթե Նապոլեոնը չեմ, ապա Նապոլեոնը չեմ էլի ինձ համար: Հետո մտածեցի, թե ո՞րն է ինձ ավելի հաճելի: Որոշեցի, որ Նապոլեոն լինելն, ամեն դեպքում, ավելի հաճելի է, անկախ նրանից, ես իրականում Նապոլեոնն եմ, թե ոչ: Ու որոշեցի քարոզարշավ սկսել ու մնացածին էլ համոզել, որ իրենք էլ Նապոլեոն Բոնոպարտ լինեն, քանի որ ինձ ավելի հաճելի է, իսկ ինչն ինձ ավելի հաճելի է, իրականություն է: Ու սկսեցի զառանցել Ակումբով մեկ: Ու կարդալ գրքեր, որտեղ ասվում է, որ ես Նապոլեոնն եմ: Ու բոլորը Նապոլեոնն են, պարզապես մոռացել են դրա մասին: Օ խեղճ սկեպտիկ մոլորյալներ:

Շախ ու մատ, Մեֆ:

Կարճ ու կոնկրետ բացատրեմ, թե ինչպես մի նախադասությամբ ցուցադրեցի Սամբիտբաբայի «հիասքանչ տրամաբանական գամբիտի» դատարկ, տրամաբանորեն սխալ ու անիմաստ լինելը.

Սկեպտիկ. Աթեիզմը հավատ չի, ինչքանով որ նամականիշներ հավաքելը հոբբի չի:
Սամբիտբաբա. Նամականիշներ չհավաքողները չեն հայտարարում, որ նամականիշներ գոյություն չունեն:
Ռայադեր. Եթե նամականիշներ չհավաքողը հայտարարի, որ նամականիշներ գոյություն չունեն, նրա նամականիշներ չհավաքելը դրանից հոբբի չի դառնա:

Ու վերջ :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> խոսքը գնում էր Աստծո գոյության գիտականորեն ապացուցված լինելու մասին ու ես, տեսնելով նման մի բան, հղեցի այն Մեֆին. Թող նայի, եթե հետաքրքիր է:


Աստծո գոյությունը գիտականորեն ապացուցել, նշանակում է հերքել հենց Աստծո գոյությունը: 
Աստված գոյ չէ, որ իրա գոյությունը ապացուցես:

իրականում անգրագիտություն է, ու պոպուլիզմ, նախատեսված մտավոր անգրագետների համար: իսկ սրա ճիրանները ընկնում են նաև նրանք, ովքեր աթեիստերի հետ փորձում են հենց աթեիստական մեթոդաբանությամբ բանավիճել:

----------

Varzor (14.10.2012), Ամմէ (05.12.2012), Նետ (22.10.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> *Ի սկզբանե ես ուզում էի Նապոլեոն Բոնոպարտ դառնալու ճանապարհ փնտրել:*





> Հարգարժան ռեբե, դու համոզվա՞ծ ես, որ մեր հրեամասոնաիլյումինատական դիասպորայի համար կոշեր է նման տրամաբանության մարդկանց գրածները կարդալն ու իրենց հետ բանավեճի մեջ մտնելը:





> Սամբիտ, ինձ հետ մի փորձիր բանավիճել, հում-հում կուտեմ: Ով գիտի՝ ես ավելի շատ բան եմ մոռացել, քան դու երբևէ իմացել ես:





> Մոռացա ասեմ. ինձ բարի վերադարձ կրոնի բաժին, ձեզ էլ բարի հոլոքոստ կրոնի բաժնում իմ թեթև ձեռից:





> Որ Սամբիտբաբային չթվա, թե ես դատարկ տեղն էի առաջարկում իրեն հում-հում կուլ տալ, պատմեմ մի քիչ իր նշած Վերտյանովի մասին:





> Թարախ չեմ հավաքում, մարդկային բթության, տգիտության ու *մեծամտության* վրա եմ բարկանում: Օրինակ, ինչպե՞ս է պատահում, որ մի երկու գիրք կարդացած գրեթե կամայական նյուէյջեր սկսում է ինքն իրեն ոչ ավել, ոչ պակաս՝ մեսսիայի տեղ դնել, դու էլ ներառյալ:





> Argumentum ad consequentiam անելուց առաջ երկու անգամ մտածիր: Չեմ սիրում նյուէյջը, որովհետև դյուրահավատների, սնահավատների, քարերի շուրջը տկլոր չաղ կնիկների, մանկամիտների, հոգեբանորեն ոչ կայուն, միջինից ցածր գիտելիքների տեր մարդկանց ստեղծած հավատալիքների համակարգերի համախումբ է





> Սամբիտ, հերմետիզմից ինձ մոտ մի խոսիր, ես հերմետիզմից լեկցիաներ եմ կարդում: Դու հերմետիզմից ոչ մի պատկերացում չունես, ու քո մագնիսական հրեշտակն էլ չունի: Պետք չի վինտիլյատորի վրա քաք լցնել, լա՞վ, չբռնեմ հարցեր տամ մի երկու հատ, խայտառակ լինես:





> դու էլ, նյուէյջն էլ չափազանց մանր բաներ եք, որ ինձ նեղեք:


Նապոլեոն դառնալու ճանապարհ փնտրելու իմաստ չկա: Կարելի է ուղղակի քո հետքերով գնալ: Ինչպես նաև հնդկահավ:





> Ի տարբերություն քեզ, ես նյուէյջն ուսումնասիրում եմ խորությամբ ու վաղուցվանից: Ժամանակ առ ժամանակ նյուէյջի մասին հոդվածներ եմ գրում: Կծան հոդվածներ:


Փաստորեն, Նյու Էյջը քեզ համար նույն բանն է, ինչ եզի համար՝ կարմիր շո՞րը. ուսումնասիրում ես, որ կատաղե՞ս… կներես. կծե՞ս:
Ու, եթե վաղուց ես ուսումնասիրում /ելնելով գրածներիցդ, թույլ տուր չհավատալ/, նշանակում է,  վտանգավո՞ր ես:





> Բայց արի ես քեզ մի քիչ նեղեմ պարապ ժամանակ նյուէյջի մասին գրածներովս:
> Քեզ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ մեջբերում եմ, հա) կարդա, կարդա: Ալտավիստա քո հանճարեղ քերթվածքների նկատմամբ:


Կարդացի: Չնեղվեցի: Որովհետև քո նեղ մտածողությամբ՝ դու անկարող ես նեղել: Բացարձակ, ոչինչով և ոչ մի կերպ չարդարացված հերթական աղբ: Եվ նույնիսկ այն մասին, ինչից քիչ թե շատ տեղեկություն ունես /վերցնենք, օրինակ, չակրաների մասին հեքիաթդ/, էլի նեղ ես արտահայտվում: Որովհետև մեջբերում ես միայն այն, ինչ քեզ կոնկրետ Նյու Էյջը քարկոծելու համար հարմար է թվացել հարյուրավոր այլ տեղեկությունների մեջ, որոնց, կարծում եմ, ինքդ էլ շատ լավ ծանոթ ես: Բայց, չնայած միգուցէ տխրես, այնուհանդերձ ասեմ, որ իմ "մագնիսական հրեշտակը" համարյա կրկնում է չակրաների մասին քո ասածը:
Նույնը ինդիգո, այսօր արդեն՝ քվանտային, - երեխաների մասին: Անխղճորեն խոսում ես հիվանդ երեխաների ու նրանց ծնողների մասին, առանց ամաչելու ասելով, որ այդպես նրանք իրենց երեխաների հիվանդությունն են արդարացնում: Եթե այդքան գիտուն ես հարցում, ինչու՞ չես խոստովանում, որ նրանց մեջ լիքն են տարբեր տարօրինակ հատկություններով օժտվածները: Լսի՛ր, ես ինքս ականատես եմ, թե ինչպես են այդ "հիվանդ" երեխաները, էլեկտրոնային հաշվիչից էլ արագ, իրար բազմապատկում ու բաժանում հարյուր հազարանոց թվերը, թե ինչպես, երկու գրիչը երկու ձեռքին բռնած, երկու կողմից, սկզբից ու վերջից, հարցից ու պատասխանից, տետրի մեջ գրում են գրատախտակի վրա իրենց առաջադրած հավասարումը: Եթե այդքան գիտակ ես, ինչո՞ւ չես խոստովանում ուրեմն, թե ինչ են խոսում նրանց հիվանդությունների պատճառի մասին. որովհետև վախենում ես, որ ոմանք խելքին մո՞տ կհամարեն դա… Կամ, եթե, քո ասելով, խորացել ես, ուրեմն ազնվությո՞ւն է արդյոք քո կողմից լռելն այն մասին, որ առողջ երեխաների մեջ շա՜տ ավելի շատ են այդ օժտվածները:

Լավ: Ճիշտն ասած, հոգնեցի: Եզրահանգեմ ու վերջ: Դու ինձ էլ ռաբի կոչեցիր, էլ Նապոլեոն, էլ չգիտեմ ինչ: Իմ գրառումների մեջ ես երբեմն ասել եմ, որ գիտեմ մի բան, ինչն ուրիշները չգիտեն, ու ես ցանկանում եմ կիսվել: Բայց ես երբեք չեմ ասել, որ ես արանձնահատուկ եմ: Իսկ այդ անվանումները հենց  քեզ են յուրահատուկ, և գիտե՞ս, թե ինչու: Նախ, որ ինքդ հազար անգամ նշեցիր, որ առանձնահատուկ ես. նայիր խոսքերդ, որ ես մեջբերեցի վերևում: Բայց ավելի ցավալին այն է, որ հենց դա է քո ատելության հիմնական պատճառը Նյու  Էյջի նկատմամբ. այն, որ վերջինս պնդում է, որ բոլորս հավասար ենք, և որ այդ հավասարության մեջ բոլորս էլ կտարյալ ենք: Այ, հենց սա է, որ քեզ ձեռք չի տալիս: Քո ինքնահավանության մեջ քեզ պետք է, որ դու առանձնահատուկ լինես, որ քո ներկայությամբ բոլորը պապանձվեն ու քար կտրեն հիացնունքից: Օրինակ.


> Մոռացա ասեմ. ինձ բարի վերադարձ կրոնի բաժին, ձեզ էլ բարի հոլոքոստ կրոնի բաժնում իմ թեթև ձեռից:


Ինչևէ: Գիտես, պարտադիր չէ, որ բոլորը ճիշտ լինեն այս կյանքում, առավել ևս, որ ամեն մեկն ի՛ր ճշմարտությունն ունի: Կարող է՝ դու ես ճշմարիտը հիմա, կարող է՝ ես, ո՞վ գիտի: Բայց նույնիսկ այդ դեպքում, պարտադիր չէ քո ճշմարտության համար դիմացինդ փորձել ոտնատակ տալ: Իսկ *պարտադիր է* մեկ բան. լինել ազնիվ:


Հ.Գ. Ալտավիստա չի: Աստալավիստա է, ա՛ստա լա՛ վի՛ստա:

----------

Ամմէ (05.12.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Աստծո գոյությունը գիտականորեն ապացուցել, նշանակում է հերքել հենց Աստծո գոյությունը: 
> Աստված գոյ չէ, որ իրա գոյությունը ապացուցես:
> 
> իրականում անգրագիտություն է, ու պոպուլիզմ, նախատեսված մտավոր անգրագետների համար: իսկ սրա ճիրանները ընկնում են նաև նրանք, ովքեր աթեիստերի հետ փորձում են հենց աթեիստական մեթոդաբանությամբ բանավիճել:


Կոպիտ ասած, ես քեզ հետ այս հարցում համաձայն եմ: Համ  Աստծո գոյությունը գիտականորեն ապացուցելու հարցում, համ էլ աթեիստների հետ այս թեմայով վիճելու հարցում, չնայած այն հանգամանքին, որ իմ մոտեցումը հարցին ավելի աթեիստականին է մոտ, քան կրոնականին: Եվ այդ պատճառով, վաղուց արդեն դադարել էի գրառումներ կատարել այս բաժնում, չնայած նրան, որ ասելու լիքը բան կա:
Եվ այսօր էլ, առանց հետին մտքի, ես ուղղակի հղում տվեցի Մեֆին իրենց խոսակցության թեմայի շուրջ, չկասկածելով անգամ, որ Ռայադերին  կզայրացնեմ այնքան, որ նա աթեիզմը թողած, կսկսի շան լափը թափել Նյու Էյջի վրա:

Այնպես որ, ներող եղեք թե աթեիստներ և թե հավատացյալներ:

Իսկ եթե Նյու Էյջի վերաբերյալ հարցն անսպասելիորեն այսքան հուզիչ է, առաջարկում եմ Մոդերատորին թեմա բացել, ու թող այնտեղ արդեն ռայադերներն ինձ հայհոյեն որքան կուզեն, առանց ուրիշներին նեղություն պատճառելու: Դե, ես էլ կաշխատեմ, ըստ հնարավորինս, դրա տակից դուրս գալ:

----------

Ամմէ (05.12.2012), Արէա (14.10.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Նապոլեոն դառնալու ճանապարհ փնտրելու իմաստ չկա: Կարելի է ուղղակի քո հետքերով գնալ: Ինչպես նաև հնդկահավ:





> Փաստորեն, Նյու Էյջը քեզ համար նույն բանն է, ինչ եզի համար՝ կարմիր շո՞րը. ուսումնասիրում ես, որ կատաղե՞ս… կներես. կծե՞ս:


Սամբիտբաբայի խոսքի լեզվական անալիզից ելնելով, եթե նա իր «խորհուրդները» գրում էր ++ծնող էգովիճակից, այս բանավեճում ինձ հաջողվեց նրան բերել +-երեխա էգովիճակի, ստիպել նրան բառախաղերով զբաղվել:

Ասածս ինչ է, երբ մեկն իրեն համարյա մեսսիայի տեղ է դնում, «տիեզերական իմաստություններ» է շաղ տալիս, շատ հեշտ է բացահայտել, նա իրո՞ք խելացի մարդ է, թե՞ ինքնասիրահարված հնդկահավ: Մի քիչ պետք է բզբզել ինքնասիրությունը, ու ներքաշել բանավեճի մեջ: Սամբիտը հիմա բառախաղերի ու երեխայական «ես գիտեի դա, բայց քեզ չէի ասում»-ների մեջ է, եթե շարունակեմ ճնշում գործադրել, կարող է անորոշ մակարդակի կրիզիսի գալ, որն իր գուրուներից մեկը կփարատի («լաց մի եղիր, թանկագինս, նա չար, չար մարդ է»):



> Ու, եթե վաղուց ես ուսումնասիրում /ելնելով գրածներիցդ, թույլ տուր չհավատալ/, նշանակում է,  վտանգավո՞ր ես:


Վտանգավո՞ր:  :Shok: 



> Կարդացի: Չնեղվեցի: Որովհետև քո նեղ մտածողությամբ՝ դու անկարող ես նեղել: Բացարձակ, ոչինչով և ոչ մի կերպ չարդարացված հերթական աղբ:


Երկու հաջորդական պնդումների (ու հետագա տեքստի կոնտրաստը) ցույց են տալիս, թե ինչ աստիճանի չի նեղվել Սամբիտբաբան :Jpit: 




> Եվ նույնիսկ այն մասին, ինչից քիչ թե շատ տեղեկություն ունես /վերցնենք, օրինակ, չակրաների մասին հեքիաթդ/, էլի նեղ ես արտահայտվում: Որովհետև մեջբերում ես միայն այն, ինչ քեզ կոնկրետ Նյու Էյջը քարկոծելու համար հարմար է թվացել հարյուրավոր այլ տեղեկությունների մեջ, որոնց, կարծում եմ, ինքդ էլ շատ լավ ծանոթ ես: Բայց, չնայած միգուցէ տխրես, այնուհանդերձ ասեմ, որ իմ "մագնիսական հրեշտակը" համարյա կրկնում է չակրաների մասին քո ասածը:


Սամբիտբաբան պնդում է, որ չակրաների մասին իմ ասածը հեքիաթ/հորինվածք է, բայց հետո պնդում, որ իր Կրյոնը գրեթե կրկնում է իմ ասածները: Լոգիկայի ծիծիկը պոկեց :Jpit: 



> Նույնը ինդիգո, այսօր արդեն՝ քվանտային, - երեխաների մասին: Անխղճորեն խոսում ես հիվանդ երեխաների ու նրանց ծնողների մասին, առանց ամաչելու ասելով, որ այդպես նրանք իրենց երեխաների հիվանդությունն են արդարացնում:


Այդ երեխաներն իրենց ծնողների տգիտության պատճառով չեն ստանում իրենց անհրաժեշտ բուժումն ու մի քիչ «հատուկ, տիեզերական» երեխա լինելուց հետո վերածվում են լիարժեք գոյության հնարավորությունից զրկված մեծահասակներ: Այն դեպքում, երբ գոնե մասնակի ռեաբիլիտացիան հնարավոր է ADHD-ի դեպքում:



> Եթե այդքան գիտուն ես հարցում, ինչու՞ չես խոստովանում, որ նրանց մեջ լիքն են տարբեր տարօրինակ հատկություններով օժտվածները: Լսի՛ր, ես ինքս ականատես եմ, թե ինչպես են այդ "հիվանդ" երեխաները, էլեկտրոնային հաշվիչից էլ արագ, իրար բազմապատկում ու բաժանում հարյուր հազարանոց թվերը, թե ինչպես, երկու գրիչը երկու ձեռքին բռնած, երկու կողմից, սկզբից ու վերջից, հարցից ու պատասխանից, տետրի մեջ գրում են գրատախտակի վրա իրենց առաջադրած հավասարումը:


Եթե այս երևույթները Սամբիտբաբայի  համար տարօրինակ են, ապա ցանկացած հոգեբույժ կամ հոգեբան կբացատրի ձեզ, թե ինչ մեխանիզմով են տեղի ունենում նման երևույթներն աուտիզմով տառապող երեխաների մոտ:
Միջնադարում և ավելի նոր ժամանակներում (բայց առավել հետամնաց հանրություններում) շիզոֆրենիայով տառապող մարդկանց անվանում էին դիվահար, նրանց մեջ իբր թե դևեր են մտած, նրանց միջոցով, գուշակություններ էին անում (Րաֆֆիի «Կայծեր» վեպում նկարագրվում է նման դեպք, կարծեմ): Լուսավորվածության մոտավորապես նույն մակարդակի վրա էլ այդ ինդիգոֆիլներն են: Կուզեի անդրարառնալ նաև «քվանտային» տերմինին. օրինակ է նրա, թե ինչպես է պսևդոգիտությունը չարաշահում գիտության մեջ մոդայիկ դարձած տերմինը: Չեմ հավատում, որ Սամբիտբաբան ի վիճակի է պատասխանել այն հարցին, թե ինչ է նշանակում «քվանտային»:



> Եթե այդքան գիտակ ես, ինչո՞ւ չես խոստովանում ուրեմն, թե ինչ են խոսում նրանց հիվանդությունների պատճառի մասին. որովհետև վախենում ես, որ ոմանք խելքին մո՞տ կհամարեն դա… Կամ, եթե, քո ասելով, խորացել ես, ուրեմն ազնվությո՞ւն է արդյոք քո կողմից լռելն այն մասին, որ առողջ երեխաների մեջ շա՜տ ավելի շատ են այդ օժտվածները:


Ներկայումս առավել խելքին մոտ է huntervsfarmer տեսությունն, այլ կերպ ասած, հնարավոր է, որ սխալ գենետիկ կոմբինացիայի արդյունք է (մի քանի դրական գենետիկ հատկանիշներ, իրար հետ համադրվելով, վերաճում են  ADHD-ի): Իհարկե, Սամբիտբաբան դժվար թե տեսնի ADHD-ի ու աուտիզմի տարբերությունը: Նրա ասած «օժտվածությունն» ընդամենը հիվանդության արդյունք է, որը կոչվում է ուշադրության սելեկտիվ ուղղորդում: Այլ կերպ ասած, եթե ձեր ուշադրությունը ցրված է՝ հետևում է ձեր անվտանգությանը, մարմնի զգացողություններին, շրջակա միջավայրի փոփոխություններին, այլ մարդկանց արարքներին, ապա այդ պահերին երեխաների ուշադրությունը ֆիքսված է կոնկրետ բանի վրա, նրանք էլ ոչ մի բան չեն տեսնում: Առավել հաճախ պատահում է աուտիզմով տառապող երեխաների մոտ, բայց ես ADHD-ով երեխաների մոտ էլ եմ նկատել: Բավականին տխուր բան է:



> Լավ: Ճիշտն ասած, հոգնեցի: Եզրահանգեմ ու վերջ: Դու ինձ էլ ռաբի կոչեցիր, էլ Նապոլեոն, էլ չգիտեմ ինչ:


Այստեղ Սամբիտբաբան դրամատիկ նահանջ է սկսում՝ սեփական նշանակալիության գերագնահատման հրաշքներ ցուցադրելով: Ռեբեն Մեֆն էր, Նապոլեոնը՝ խոսքերի տրամաբանական սխալմունքը ցուցադրելու համար նախատեսված «աբսուրդի տարրը», որին ես վերագրեցի ինքս ինձ, որ ոչ մեկին չվիրավորեմ:



> Իմ գրառումների մեջ ես երբեմն ասել եմ, որ գիտեմ մի բան, ինչն ուրիշները չգիտեն, ու ես ցանկանում եմ կիսվել: Բայց ես երբեք չեմ ասել, որ ես արանձնահատուկ եմ: Իսկ այդ անվանումները հենց  քեզ են յուրահատուկ, և գիտե՞ս, թե ինչու: Նախ, որ ինքդ հազար անգամ նշեցիր, որ առանձնահատուկ ես. նայիր խոսքերդ, որ ես մեջբերեցի վերևում: Բայց ավելի ցավալին այն է, որ հենց դա է քո ատելության հիմնական պատճառը Նյու  Էյջի նկատմամբ. այն, որ վերջինս պնդում է, որ բոլորս հավասար ենք, և որ այդ հավասարության մեջ բոլորս էլ կտարյալ ենք:
> 
> Այ, հենց սա է, որ քեզ ձեռք չի տալիս: Քո ինքնահավանության մեջ քեզ պետք է, որ դու առանձնահատուկ լինես, որ քո ներկայությամբ բոլորը պապանձվեն ու քար կտրեն հիացնունքից:


Ինչպես տեսնում եք, Սամբիտբաբան չի պատրաստվում իմ ներկայությամբ պապանձվել ու քար կտրել հիացմունքից: Ինչ արած:





> Ինչևէ: Գիտես, պարտադիր չէ, որ բոլորը ճիշտ լինեն այս կյանքում, առավել ևս, որ ամեն մեկն ի՛ր ճշմարտությունն ունի: Կարող է՝ դու ես ճշմարիտը հիմա, կարող է՝ ես, ո՞վ գիտի: Բայց նույնիսկ այդ դեպքում, պարտադիր չէ քո ճշմարտության համար դիմացինդ փորձել ոտնատակ տալ: Իսկ *պարտադիր է* մեկ բան. լինել ազնիվ:


Նյուէյջի ևս մի սիմպտոմատիկա՝ էական չի, թե ինչքան խելքից հեռու է ասածդ, կարևորը՝ գեղեցիկ հնչի:



> Հ.Գ. Ալտավիստա չի: Աստալավիստա է, ա՛ստա լա՛ վի՛ստա:


Ու վերջին նախադասությունը ցույց է տալիս, թե ինչքան է խորացել իր մոլորությունների մեջ մեր լուսահոգի (հոգին լույսով լցված) Սամբիտբաբան: Alta vista, տեսարան վերևից (պորտուգալերեն և իսպաներեն), hasta la vista, ցտեսություն (իսպաներեն)  :LOL: 

That awkward moment, երբ մտածում ես, թե հասկանում ես, թե դիմացինն ինչ էր ուզում ասած լինել, բայց պարզվում է, որ դուրս էիր տալիս :Jpit:

----------

Sambitbaba (14.10.2012), Աթեիստ (14.10.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բարի վերադարձ:


Խոսքերս հետս եմ վերցնում: Rhayader-ին արգելափակեք էլի կրոնի բաժնից:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Rhayader (14.10.2012), Աթեիստ (05.12.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կամ ասղաֆիզիկոս Ստիվեն Հոուկինգի գաղափարներին:


Ի միջի այլոց, եթե կարդալու զահլա չկա, Հոուկինգը նոր հաղորդաշար ա սկսել Discovery Sceince-ով - The Grand Design.

----------

Freeman (14.10.2012), Rhayader (14.10.2012), Աթեիստ (05.12.2012)

----------


## Jarre

> Ի միջի այլոց, եթե կարդալու զահլա չկա, Հոուկինգը նոր հաղորդաշար ա սկսել Discovery Sceince-ով - The Grand Design.


Մի փոքր շեղեմ թեմայի քննարկումը։
Գուցե հետաքրքիր լինի նաև Ռիչարդ Դոքինզի հաղորդումը՝ «Root of All Evil» (Ամենայն չարիքի արմատը)։
Այս հաղորդումը այլ բաների հետ զուգահեռ ցույց է տալիս նաև աթեիստի և հավատացյալի աշխարհահայացքները և կյանքի հանդեպ իրենց տեսակտների հնարավոր հետևանքները։

ՀԳ՝ ի դեպ, Դոքինզը իր՝ «The God Delusion» (Աստծու խաբկանքը) գրքի նախաբանում նշում է, որ այս հաղորդման վերնագիրը իր սրտով չի, քանի որ ինքը կարծում է, որ ոչինչ, այդ թվում և կրոնը, չի կարող լինել «ամեն բանի» արմատը։

ՀՀԳ՝ հատուկ տեղադրում եմ հաղորդման ռուսերեն թարգմանությունը։

*ՄԱՍ 1*




*ՄԱՍ 2*

----------

Freeman (16.10.2012), Rhayader (15.10.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, արի ուղղակի չփորձենք մեկմեկու բերան փակել, լա՞վ: Ես միշտ էլ գնահատել եմ թե քո հումորը և թե գիտելիքներդ, իսկ առավել ևս՝ տրամաբանությունդ: Ու կուզենայի, որ անկախ այն բանից, համամիտ ենք մի հարցում, թե ոչ, փորձեինք զրուցել այնպես, որ մյուսները, մեր գրարումները կարդալիս, չուզենային այլ թեմա գնալ:


Հավատա ես ոչ կարող եմ, ոչ էլ ուզում եմ որևէ մեկի բերանը փակել… դա վատ ա ոչ միայն իմ համար, այլ նաև ֆորումի համար… 



> *Ի սկզբանե*ես ոչ թե որոշել էի. ի սկզբանե ես փնտրում էի:
> Փնտրումների մեջ որոշեցի կարդալ Աստվածաշունչը:
> Կարդացի Աստվածաշունչն ու որոշեցի դառնալ աթեիստ:
> Դարձա աթեիստ ու որոշեցի փնտրել Աստծոն:
> Փնտրեցի Աստծոն ու որոշեցի, որ հիմարությամբ եմ զբաղված:
> Որովհետև ես հիշեցի, որ արդեն եղել եմ այն տեղերում, որտեղ փնտրում են Աստծոն: 
> Ու որոշեցի, որ անիմաստ է հավատալը, անիմաստ է նաև փնտրելը: Քանի որ, եթե Նա կա, ուրեմն ինձ համար միայն մեկ տեղ կարող է Նա լինել. ինձ հետ: Եվ եթե Նա կա, իմ հավատալը կամ չհավատալը Նրա վրա ոչ մի կերպ ազդել չի կարող, քանզի եթե Նա կա, ուրեմն կա *ինձ համար*, և եթե չկա, ուրեմն չկա նույնպես *ինձ համար*: 
> Հետո մտածեցի, թե այդ երկուսից ո՞րն է *ինձ համար* ավելի հաճելին: *Որոշեցի, որ ավելի հաճելի է "կա"-ն:* Բայց, քանի որ արդեն անցել էի հավատ-չհավատի ճանապարհները, որոշեցի երրորդ ճանապարհն ընտրել:
> Ես որոշեցի փորձել Աստծոն *ճանաչել*:


Սամ ջան, եթե դու քեզ համար որոշել ես որ կա, դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ Աստված օբյեկտիվորեն բոլորի համար կա այն տեսքով ինչպես որ փորձվում է ներկայացվել և ամենակարևորը *պարտադրվել*… ես ոչ մի խնդիր չունեմ այն բանի հետ որ դու որոշել ես "փորձել Աստծոն *ճանաչել*"… պարտավոր չես հավատալ իմ խոսքերին, բայց հիշիր որ ավելի շուտ ինքդ քեզ ես ճանաչելու այլ ոչ թե աստծուն, որը մեծ ձեռքբերում եմ համարում… ուղղակի ամեն մարդ ինքնաճանաչման իր ձևն ունի… բոլորն էլ ողջունելի են քանի դեռ դրանք չեն պարտադրվում ուրիշներին… 

եթե աստծուն քեզնից դուրս ես մանգալու, ժամանակդ վատնում ես… սա իմ անձնական կարծիքն ա… իմաստ չունի երկրորդ կամ երրորդ մեկին ման գալ… 




> *"Արարում"* բառն ուղղակի գեղեցիկ բառ է և ինձ դուր է գալիս: Դու կարող ես ցանկացածդ բառով կոչել *ամենասկիզբը*: Բայց դրանից ոչինչ չի փոխվի: Իսկ այն վերևում ասված բառերդ ընդգծել եմ, որովհետև ամբողջ նախկին կյանքս /մինչև մոտ քսան տարի առաջ/, սերտ կապ եմ ունեցել արվեստի հետ ու մաշկիս վրա եմ զգացել ասածիդ ճշմարտությունը: Դե, ապրածս փորձն էլ այսօր արդեն բերել է նրան, որ ասեմ, որ պատահականություններ ընդհանրապես չկան, իսկ այն, ինչ դու չգիտեմինչ ես անվանում, իսկ ես կոչում եմ "Արարում", դա՝ դու շատ ճիշտ ես, - հենց ամենաառաջին ստեղծագործությունն է որ կա, այսինքն, առաջին ոչ-պա-տա-հա-կա-նու-թյու-նը: Իսկ ամենահիանալին այս ամենում այն է, որ այն դեռ չի ավարտվել, այն դեռ իր պրոցեսի մեջ է:


"արարումը" շատ կարևոր ու անկյունաքարային բառ ա ու ես հենց դրա համար էլ կենտրոնանում եմ դրա վրա… արարել նշանակում ա գիտակցաբար սարքել, ստեղծել որոշակի նպատակի համար… սա բերում ա նրան որ բոլոր ոչ աթեիստները, որոնք կարծում են որ աշխարհը աստծո կողմից ա ստեղծված, պիտի հստակ բացատրեն թե ի՞նչի համար է  այն ստեղծված,  ո՞րն է նպատակը… մարդկության գոյությունն ընդամենը 1 ակընթարթ է ամբողջ երկրի կյանքում, իսկ տիեզերքի հետ համեմատած, չարժե անգամ մտածել… 

այ սրա պատասխանը, եթե տրվի էն ժամանակ "արարում" բառը կլինի տեղին… եթե պատահական չի ուրեմ դիտավորյալ ա, իսկ եթե դիտավորյալ ա, ուրեմն հիմա դու ինձ կասես թե որն ա դիտավորությունը… 

աստծո գոյության ապացույց երբեք որևէ մեկը չի փնտրել ու դրա կարիքը չի եղել… աստվածաշունչը չունի դրա ապացույցը (այդ գիրքը դրա համար չի գրված), իսկ գիտությունը նպատակ չի տեսնում զբաղվել անգամ այդ հարցով… անիմաստ է… գիտության զարգացումը չի տանում աստծո գոյության ապացուցման անհրաժեշտության… եթե անգամ ընդունենք որ աստված գոյություն ունի ցանկացած առաջարկված տեսքով, ապա դա որևէ ազդեցություն չի ունենա որևէ բանի վրա, բացարձակապես…

----------

Աթեիստ (16.10.2012), Արէա (16.10.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես ասել եմ հավատքի բացակայությունը հավատք է? “Հավատ” ու “հավատք” բառերի տարբերույթունը հաստատ տարբերում եմ: Ուշադիր կարդա մի հատ էլ:
> Ես ասել եմ, որ հավատքի վրա է հիմնված ու հիմնված է *չհավատալու* վրա` կրոնավորին կամ մեկ այլ մեկին, ով որ ասում է “աստված կա” չես հավատում: Թե հիմա ինչի չես հավատում` վստահելի չի, տրամաբանելի չի, համոզիչ չի և այլն` էական չէ: Կարելի է և ոչ մի գիտական ինֆորմացիա չունենալ և աթեիստ լինել:
> Եթե չլինի հավատք, ապա չի էլ լինի աթեիզմ, որովհետև չհավատալու բան այլևս չի լինի:
> Կոնկրետ քո օրինակի վրա ասեմ, եթե չլինի փող, ապա չես կարող փողով հարուստ կամ աղքատ լինել


Աթեիզմը հիմնված չի հավատի, կամ հավատքի վրա… աթեիզմի գոյության պատճառը ոչ թե հավատքն ա (որը պարտադիր չի որ անպայման լինի աստծո նկատմամբ), այլ կրոնը որը խաբեության միջոցով բռնանում ա մարդու ազատ կամքի ու առողջ բանականության վրա… 

հավատքը սիրուն ու ազնիվ բան ա ու հատուկ ա մարդուն անկախ իրա կրոնական դիրքորոշումից, օրինակ ես հավատում եմ կնոջս, հավատում եմ էս ֆորումի անդամների բանականությանը որ ինչքան էլ գզվռտվենք, իրար երեսի շրմփացնենք ու հայհոյենք, մեկա մնում ենք ֆորումի անդամ ու կա մի գիծ որից չենք անցնի ու սաղ տարաձայնությունները մի կողմ կդնենք… այ սրան ես հավատք եմ ասում…

----------

Աթեիստ (05.12.2012), Արէա (16.10.2012), Տրիբուն (16.10.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ ջան, եթե դու քեզ համար որոշել ես որ կա, դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ Աստված օբյեկտիվորեն բոլորի համար կա այն տեսքով ինչպես որ փորձվում է ներկայացվել և ամենակարևորը պարտադրվել…


Իհարկե, չի նշանակում, Մեֆ ջան: Լրիվ նույն կարծիքն ունեմ քեզ հետ, ու երջանիկ եմ, որ դու էլ այդ նույն կարծիքին ես: Եթե մինչև այժմ գրածներիցս այլ բան ես ընկալել, հասկացել, տեսել, - կամ ես լավ չեմ գրել, կամ դու` վատ ես հասկացել: Մի խոսքով` *ջնջի՛ր*:  




> հիշիր որ ավելի շուտ ինքդ քեզ ես ճանաչելու այլ ոչ թե աստծուն, որը մեծ ձեռքբերում եմ համարում…


Հազար տոկոսով համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ: Ըստ իս, դա միակ և կատարյալ իրականությունն է:
Գիտե՞ս, թե ինչ է ասում “մագնիսական հրեշտակս” (Ռայադերի այդ հեգնանքը սրտանց դուրս եկել է) այդ առիթով. “Ցանկանում ես ճանաչել Աստծոն` մտածիր որպես Աստված”: Քրայոնի երկրորդ գիրքն այդ մասին է և հենց այդպես էլ կոչվում է. “Մտածիր որպես Աստված”:
Իսկ իմ կողմից ավելացնեմ, որ ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա, թե ձեզանից որ մեկին ես առաջինը ճանաչելու: Գալու ես նույն արդյունքին. “Ինչ վերևում է, հավասարազոր է նրան, ինչ ներքևում է”: 




> եթե աստծուն քեզնից դուրս ես մանգալու, *ժամանակդ վատնում ես…* սա իմ անձնական կարծիքն ա… իմաստ չունի երկրորդ կամ երրորդ մեկին ման գալ…


Որտեղ էլ փնտրես, միևնույն է, դա ժամանակի վատնում է.
Նախ, որ Աստված երբեք չի էլ կորել կամ հեռացել: Աստված, շատ ճիշտ ես, այն ասածդ երկրորդ կամ երրորդ կամ տասներորդը չէ, որ ինչ-որ տեղ լինի կամ չլինի: Աստծո լինելությունն ընդունելու ինձ միակ հնարավոր ձևն է. Աստված ամեն ինչ է և ամենուր:
Եվ ըստ այս համոզմունքի էլ, երկրորդ. Դու ուղղակի աստվածապատված ես թե՛ ներսից, և թե՛ դրսից, դու շրջապատված ես Աստծով քո բոլոր հնարավոր կողմերից: Եվ քո այդ աստվածախեղդ վիճակում Աստծոն փնտրելն ինչ խոսք, որ ժամանակի վատնում է:




> "արարումը" շատ կարևոր ու անկյունաքարային բառ ա ու ես հենց դրա համար էլ կենտրոնանում եմ դրա վրա… արարել նշանակում ա գիտակցաբար սարքել, ստեղծել որոշակի նպատակի համար… սա բերում ա նրան որ բոլոր ոչ աթեիստները, որոնք կարծում են որ աշխարհը աստծո կողմից ա ստեղծված, պիտի հստակ բացատրեն թե ի՞նչի համար է այն ստեղծված, ո՞րն է նպատակը… մարդկության գոյությունն ընդամենը 1 ակընթարթ է ամբողջ երկրի կյանքում, իսկ տիեզերքի հետ համեմատած, չարժե անգամ մտածել… 
> *այ սրա պատասխանը, եթե տրվի էն ժամանակ "արարում" բառը կլինի տեղին… եթե պատահական չի ուրեմ դիտավորյալ ա, իսկ եթե դիտավորյալ ա, ուրեմն հիմա դու ինձ կասես թե որն ա դիտավորությունը…*


Այ, հենց դրա պատասխանը ես ինձ տվել եմ արդեն: Սա չի նշանակում, որ ես գիտականորեն ապացուցել եմ ինձ այդ, այսինքն, քեզ ևս գիտականորեն ապացուցված պատասխան տալ չեմ կարող: Բայց, եթե քեզ հետաքրքիր է, մեծ ուրախությամբ կարող եմ կիսվել քեզ հետ իմ եզրակացությամբ, կրկնում եմ, առանց գիտական ապացույցների: Իսկ թե ինչն է բերել ինձ դրան, Հերմեսը, թե “մագնիսական հրեշտակներս”, - արդյո՞ք դա էական է արդեն: Հաշվենք, բոլորը միասին:

“Երրորդություն” բառը ես հասկանում եմ հետևյալ կերպ.
Սուրբ Հայր – Սուրբ Որդի – Սուրբ Հոգի:
*Սուրբ Հայրը*. – Գաղափարն է, Միտքը, Իդեան: Նա գիտի, որ Ինքն` Ամեն Ինչ Է, և գոյություն չունի ոչինչ, բացի Ինքը: Բայց ամենը, ինչ որ Նա գիտի, - դա ուղղակի գիտելիք է, հասկանո՞ւմ ես: Գի-տե-լիք: Եվ Նա շատ լավ գիտի այդ: Քանզի, ի՞նչ ասել է “ամեն ինչ”: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է դա հասկանալ, եթե նախ, նրա հետ համեմատելու ոչինչ չկա, - չէ՞ որ Ինքն արդեն` ամեն ինչ է; և երկրորդ, մի՞թե հնարավոր է այդ  Գաղափարը, Միտքը, Իդեան` ընկալել, գիտակցել, հասկանալ… առանց փորձի: Եվ հենց այստեղ է, որ անհրաժեշտ է դառնում
*Սուրբ Որդին*. – Սա ինքը` Փորձն է: Նա է, ով եկել է փորձով ապրելու Գաղափարը, Միտքը, Իդեան: Այսինքն, պարզելու, թե ի՞նչ է նշանակում. Լինել Ամեն Ինչ: Այս իրավիճակում, իսկական Արարումն այն չէ, որ Հայրն արարեց Որդուն: *Իսկական Արարումն այն է*, որ Որդին է արարում  Գաղափարի, Մտքի, Իդեայի ֆիզիկական Փորձը: (Եվ հենց այս Արարման շուրջ է մեր ամբողջ կրոնա-աթեիստական կռիվ-դավին, քանզի ոչ մեկը և ոչ էլ մյուսը չի ցանկանում ընդունել, որ Որդին էլ` Աստված է:) Փորձե՞ց: Հասկացա՞վ, թե ինչ ասել է Լինել Ամեն Ինչ: Այ, այստեղ է, որ հայտնվում է
*Սուրբ Հոգին*. – Որպեսզի… Վայելի: Վայելի *Որդու փորձով* գիտակցված, հասկացված, մարսված *Հոր Գաղափարը, Միտքը, Իդեան*: Որպեսզի վայելի այդ Ամեն Ինչ Լինելը:

Սա էլ Արարման մասին, Մեֆ ջան: Մի քիչ երկար ստացվեց, կներես, բայց ավելի կարճ չի ստացվում: Նույնիսկ այս դեպքում էլ չգիտեմ, արդյո՞ք հասկանալի շարադրեցի միտքս:
Հա, “Հայր-Որդի-Սուրբ Հոգի” ձևեկերպումն օգտագործեցի պարզության համար: Ինձ ավելի մոտ է ասել “Ծնող-Զավակ-Սուրբ Հոգի”, քանզի ինչ խոսք, որ այստեղ անիմաստ է սեռական տարբերություն մտցնելը:

Տես, ստացվեց, որ Արարումը, ինչպես ասացիր, “*դիտավորյալ ա*”…

----------

Ամմէ (05.12.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Աթեիզմը հիմնված չի հավատի, կամ հավատքի վրա… աթեիզմի գոյության պատճառը ոչ թե հավատքն ա (որը պարտադիր չի որ անպայման լինի աստծո նկատմամբ), այլ կրոնը որը խաբեության միջոցով բռնանում ա մարդու ազատ կամքի ու առողջ բանականության վրա… 
> 
> հավատքը սիրուն ու ազնիվ բան ա ու հատուկ ա մարդուն անկախ իրա կրոնական դիրքորոշումից, օրինակ ես հավատում եմ կնոջս, հավատում եմ էս ֆորումի անդամների բանականությանը որ ինչքան էլ գզվռտվենք, իրար երեսի շրմփացնենք ու հայհոյենք, մեկա մնում ենք ֆորումի անդամ ու կա մի գիծ որից չենք անցնի ու սաղ տարաձայնությունները մի կողմ կդնենք… այ սրան ես հավատք եմ ասում…


այսինքն կրոնը խաբում է մարդկանց, իսկ  աթեիզմը պայքարում է այդ խաբեության դեմ ու  մարդկանց փորձում է փրկել այդ խաբեությունի՞ց  :Shok:  :
աթեիզմը, իր հիմքում ոչ թե կրոնի դեմ է , այլ Աստծուն: Աստված կարող է միջնորդավուրվել ու չմիջնորդավորվել...  աթեիստերը ի վերջո անարգում են Աստծու գաղափարը /ԳԱՂԱՓԱՐ  :Smile:  ոչ թե - նյութ/, դու ոչ ուրիշներին խաբի, ոչ էլ առավել ևս քեզ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> այսինքն կրոնը խաբում է մարդկանց,


Այո



> իսկ  աթեիզմը պայքարում է այդ խաբեության դեմ ու  մարդկանց փորձում է փրկել այդ խաբեությունի՞ց  :


Լավ չես կարդում գրածս… ճիշտ չես կարդում… ես գրել եմ « աթեիզմի գոյության պատճառը ոչ թե հավատքն ա (որը պարտադիր չի որ անպայման լինի աստծո նկատմամբ), այլ կրոնը»… աթեիզմը մարդու փրկության համար չի, ես տենց բան ոչ գրել եմ ոչ էլ իմ գարծից ա տենց բան երևում… 





> աթեիզմը, իր հիմքում ոչ թե կրոնի դեմ է , այլ Աստծուն: Աստված կարող է միջնորդավուրվել ու չմիջնորդավորվել...  աթեիստերը ի վերջո անարգում են Աստծու գաղափարը /ԳԱՂԱՓԱՐ  ոչ թե - նյութ/, դու ոչ ուրիշներին խաբի, ոչ էլ առավել ևս քեզ:


Դիվ ապեր, դու հասկանում ե՞ս ինչես գրում, թե՞ հենց ընենց բառերն իրար կողքի ես շարում… աթեիզմը աստծո գոյությունը չի ընդունում հետևաբար ոչ էլ պայքարում ա աստծո դեմ… մեղմ ասած աստծուց տալիք-առնելիք չունի… իսկ էն « Աստված կարող է միջնորդավուրվել ու չմիջնորդավորվել»-ը ուղղակի զվարճալի ա… ո՞վ պտի միջնորդավորի… մի հատ էլ «միջնորդ տեր պապա» ա պե՞տք… աստծո գաղափարը/նյութը ո՞րն ա… էդ քեզ ո՞վ ա տենց տենց «ճշմարտություններ» պատմել որ դու հիմա մեր վրա ես ուզում սաղացնես… 

Եթե քեզ պետք ա աստծո գոյությունը, ընդունի որ կա, բայց մի փորձի մեզ տենց բաներով խաբել…

----------

piacere (05.12.2012), Աթեիստ (05.12.2012), Գալաթեա (16.10.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Այո
> Լավ չես կարդում գրածս… ճիշտ չես կարդում… ես գրել եմ « աթեիզմի գոյության պատճառը ոչ թե հավատքն ա (որը պարտադիր չի որ անպայման լինի աստծո նկատմամբ), այլ կրոնը»… աթեիզմը մարդու փրկության համար չի, ես տենց բան ոչ գրել եմ ոչ էլ իմ գարծից ա տենց բան երևում… 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Դիվ ապեր, դու հասկանում ե՞ս ինչես գրում, թե՞ հենց ընենց բառերն իրար կողքի ես շարում… աթեիզմը աստծո գոյությունը չի ընդունում հետևաբար ոչ էլ պայքարում ա աստծո դեմ… մեղմ ասած աստծուց տալիք-առնելիք չունի… իսկ էն « Աստված կարող է միջնորդավուրվել ու չմիջնորդավորվել»-ը ուղղակի զվարճալի ա… ո՞վ պտի միջնորդավորի… մի հատ էլ «միջնորդ տեր պապա» ա պե՞տք… աստծո գաղափարը/նյութը ո՞րն ա… էդ քեզ ո՞վ ա տենց տենց «ճշմարտություններ» պատմել որ դու հիմա մեր վրա ես ուզում սաղացնես… 
> 
> Եթե քեզ պետք ա աստծո գոյությունը, ընդունի որ կա, բայց մի փորձի մեզ տենց բաներով խաբել…






Մեֆ, դու մոտավորապես էս կարգի քննարկման մեջ ես ընկնելու :Smile:

----------

Jarre (16.10.2012), Mephistopheles (16.10.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Այո
> մեղմ ասած աստծուց տալիք-առնելիք չունի…


Աստված բառը հենց աթեիզմ տերմինի հիմքն է, այնպես որ էլի մի խաբի, թե Աստծոց "առնելիք չունի": 



> Եթե քեզ պետք ա աստծո գոյությունը, ընդունի որ կա, բայց մի փորձի մեզ տենց բաներով խաբել…


հա, ապեր, ինձի դա շատ ա պեքտ, դրանով իմ "տունն եմ պահում"  :Wink:   :Tongue: 

իսկ եթե քեզ շատ ա պետք Աստծո չգոյությունը, ապա ընդունիր որ այն չկա, բայց մի փորձիր *մեզ* տենց բաներով խաբել…
/ :LOL: /

----------


## Rhayader

Կլիզմա են ասել, է :Smile:  ինչպես են մարդու կրոնական/քաղաքական հայացքները կախված նրա IQ-ից :Smile:

----------

piacere (05.12.2012), Starkiller (20.10.2012), VisTolog (19.10.2012), Աթեիստ (19.10.2012)

----------


## piacere

> Կլիզմա են ասել, է ինչպես են մարդու կրոնական/քաղաքական հայացքները կախված նրա IQ-ից


Այո, հետազոտությունները ցույց են տվել, որ ուղիղ կապ կա մարդու կրթվածության և հավատացյալ լինելու չլինելու հետ:  Միայն դպրոցն  ավարտածների մեջ շատ են հավատացյալներն, իսկ նրանք, ովքեր բարձրագույն կրթություն ունեն, ավելի հավանական է, որ աթեիստ են: 
Ակնառու օրինակ : ԱՄՆ գիտությունների ազգային ակադեմիայի անդամ գիտնականների ճնշող մեծամասնությունը աթեիստ են:

Հետևությունները թողնում եմ, մեր հավատացյալ ակումբակիցներին:

----------

Աթեիստ (05.12.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> Այո, հետազոտությունները ցույց են տվել, որ ուղիղ կապ կա մարդու կրթվածության և հավատացյալ լինելու չլինելու հետ:  Միայն դպրոցն  ավարտածների մեջ շատ են հավատացյալներն, իսկ նրանք, ովքեր բարձրագույն կրթություն ունեն, ավելի հավանական է, որ աթեիստ են: 
> Ակնառու օրինակ : ԱՄՆ գիտությունների ազգային ակադեմիայի անդամ գիտնականների ճնշող մեծամասնությունը աթեիստ են:


Կյանքի առաջացման հարցում քո ասած գիտնականի կարծիքը ավելի արժեքավոր չէ քան ասենք զլի վարորդինը, այսինքն՝ երկուսն էլ ոչինչ չգիտեն:



> Հետևությունները թողնում եմ, մեր հավատացյալ ակումբակիցներին:


 Դեմություններն էլ մեր անհավատ ակումբցիներին: :Smile:

----------


## Արէա

> Կյանքի առաջացման հարցում քո ասած գիտնականի կարծիքը ավելի արժեքավոր չէ քան ասենք զլի վարորդինը, այսինքն՝ երկուսն էլ ոչինչ չգիտեն:


Է ի՞նչ անենք, էդ գիտնականները մարդու միջին տարիքը 30-ից 70-ի են հասցրել, զլի վարորդ ունենք (հավատացյալ տղա ա) 3 միլիոնանոց երկրից 700 հազար հոգի մարդ ա թողել: 
Է թող չիմանան թե կյանքը ոնց է առաջացել, էդ ի՞նչ համեմատելու եզր է:

----------

Mephistopheles (05.12.2012), Աթեիստ (05.12.2012), Ամմէ (05.12.2012), Անվերնագիր (05.12.2012)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Կյանքի առաջացման հարցում քո ասած գիտնականի կարծիքը ավելի արժեքավոր չէ քան ասենք զլի վարորդինը, այսինքն՝ երկուսն էլ ոչինչ չգիտեն:


 Բայց հերիք ա էդ զլի վարորդի գլուխը 3 տարեկանից աստծո գաղափարը մտցրած լինեն, ու նա կարա կյանքի առաջացման մասին լեկցիաներ կարդա։  Արժեքավոր լեկցիաներ։ Մի հատ խնդ։  :LOL:

----------


## Նետ

> Է ի՞նչ անենք, էդ գիտնականները մարդու միջին տարիքը 30-ից 70-ի են հասցրել, զլի վարորդ ունենք (հավատացյալ տղա ա) 3 միլիոնանոց երկրից 700 հազար հոգի մարդ ա թողել: 
> Է թող չիմանան թե կյանքը ոնց է առաջացել, էդ ի՞նչ համեմատելու եզր է:


Էդ ո՞մ տվյալներն են: Հենց իրե՞նց՝ գիտնականների, դէ՞ դու ես ուսումնասիրություն կատարել:Էսօր էլ կան հեռավոր գյուղեր ուր բժշկի երես չեն տեսնում բայց իրենց միջին տարիքը քո միջին տարիքից բարձր ա :Sad: անհավատ տղա)

----------


## Նետ

> Բայց հերիք ա էդ զլի վարորդի գլուխը 3 տարեկանից աստծո գաղափարը մտցրած լինեն, ու նա կարա կյանքի առաջացման մասին լեկցիաներ կարդա։  Արժեքավոր լեկցիաներ։ Մի հատ *խնդ*։


Ապեր խնդ չի՝ ԲԸԼԹ ա: քո համար մեկ չի՞ գիտնականի սուտը, կամ զլի վարորդի սուտը:ինձ համար օրինակ գիտնականիդ սուտը (որ ամենը մի փայթած փոշեհատիկի արդյունք )է ավելի արժեքավոր ա: իհարկե որպես *խնդ* կամ բլթ:

----------


## Արէա

> Էդ ո՞մ տվյալներն են: Հենց իրե՞նց՝ գիտնականների, դէ՞ դու ես ուսումնասիրություն կատարել:Էսօր էլ կան հեռավոր գյուղեր ուր բժշկի երես չեն տեսնում բայց իրենց միջին տարիքը քո միջին տարիքից բարձր աանհավատ տղա)


Նետ ջան, գյուղում կարող ա բժիշկ չկա, բայց բժիշկ կա մեծ քաղաքներում, որտեղ հնարավոր համաճարակները կանխվում են, ու էդ քո ասած գյուղ չի հասնում: 100-150 տարի առաջ երկրի բնակչությունը 1 միլիարդ էր: 5000 տարվա ընթացքում 1 միլիարդ մարդ էր հավաքվել իրար գլխի, հիմա՝ 7 միլիարդ: 100 տարվա ընթացքում 6 անգամ աճել է բնակչության թիվը: Քո կարծիքով ինչի՞ հետևանք է: Ես ասեմ, հետո դու էլ կասես. հիմա խոլերայից, տիֆից, դողերոցքից, քոսից, ծաղիկից, տենդից ու նմանատիպ հազար ու մի զիբիլներից մարդիկ չեն մահանում, իսկ առաջ ամեն համաճարակը հարյուր հազարավոր մարդկանց կյանք էր խլում: Ու սա էդ քո ասած գիտնականների շնորհիվ է, ոչ թե զլի շոֆերների:

----------


## Նետ

> . հիմա *խոլերայից, տիֆից, դողերոցքից, քոսից, ծաղիկից, տենդից* ու նմանատիպ հազար ու մի զիբիլներից մարդիկ չեն մահանում, իսկ առաջ ամեն համաճարակը հարյուր հազարավոր մարդկանց կյանք էր խլում: Ու սա էդ քո ասած գիտնականների շնորհիվ է, ոչ թե զլի շոֆերների:


*Ավտովթար,ավիովթար, ատոմային ռումբ, քաղցկեղ, ինֆարկտ,հեպատիտներ + շառլատան բժիշկներ*: Քեզ համար հավասար կամ ավել հակադրություն չե՞ն:
 Հետո ուշադիր, եթե նույնիսկ ընդունենք, որ առաջ կյանքի միջին տևողությունը կազմել է 30 տարի, ապա սա էլ ոչ մի կապ չէր կարող ունենալ մարդկության բազմացման հետ: 
Մինչև 30 տարեկանը մարդն արդեն հասցնում էր ունենալ 7-8 զավակ:
Մարդկության թվաքանակը կտրուկ աճ է ապրում, որովհետև այն բազմանում է երկրաչափական պրոգրեսիայով: Ու հենց էսօրվա մարդկության քանակը Աստվածաշնչի խոսուն վկաներից մեկն է: Շատ ավելի արժանահավան է այն,  որ մոտ 4400 տարվա ընթացքում, նախնական 3 զույգից  կառաջանար 6-7 միլիարդ մարդ, քան 100 հազար տարում, մի ողջ մարդկային տեսակից, կամ ցեղից:

----------


## Արէա

> Մարդկության թվաքանակը կտրուկ աճ է ապրում, որովհետև այն բազմանում է երկրաչափական պրոգրեսիայով: Ու հենց էսօրվա մարդկության քանակը Աստվածաշնչի խոսուն վկաներից մեկն է: Շատ ավելի արժանահավան է այն,  որ մոտ 4400 տարվա ընթացքում, նախնական 3 զույգից  կառաջանար 6-7 միլիարդ մարդ, քան 100 հազար տարում, մի ողջ մարդկային տեսակից, կամ ցեղից:


Նեա  :Smile:  եթե երկրաչափական պրոգրեսիա է, ուրեմն ամեն 100 տարի 6 անգամ բնակչության քանակն ավելանում է: Գիտե՞ս 5000 տարում 2 հոգին քանի հոգի դարձած կլինեն: 16 անգամ 10-ի 38 աստիճան: Կարո՞ղ ես էդ թվի անունն ասել  :Smile: 
Երկրաչափական պրոգրեսիա չի Նետ ջան: Աստվածաշունչը սխալ մի հանի  :Smile:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ապեր խնդ չի՝ ԲԸԼԹ ա: քո համար մեկ չի՞ գիտնականի սուտը, կամ զլի վարորդի սուտը:ինձ համար օրինակ գիտնականիդ սուտը (որ ամենը մի փայթած փոշեհատիկի արդյունք )է ավելի արժեքավոր ա: իհարկե որպես *խնդ* կամ բլթ:


1. Ես ծիծաղալուն խնդալ եմ անվանում. թե քո մոտ դա ինչ բլթ-ի հետ ա ասոցացվում, արդեն չեմ պատկերացնում։
2. Եթե գիտնականի ասածը հակասում ա ինչ որ հակասություններով լի գրքի գրածներին, ուրեմն խնդած ունեմ *էդ* գրքի վրա, ոչ թե գիտնականի։

----------

Varzor (06.12.2012), Ամմէ (05.12.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

միամիտ ստացվեց շնարհակալությունը ,ուզում էի գրառում անեի   :Smile: 

Իս՞կ նկատել եք, թե ինչքան բացասկան էներգիա եք կրում ձեր մեջ Աստծուն չհավատացող մարդիկ (շատ եմ մտածել այս գրառումը անելուց առաջ, գրեմ թե՞ չգրեմ, բայց գրեցի) :Մի տեսակ չար ուժեր ոնց որ լինեք :LOL: : Ես ոմանց գրառումները կարդալուց զուտ ցուցամոլություն եմ նկատում, էնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ միայն ձեր գիտելիքներն եք ուզում ցուցադրել:
Այս թեմայում «Չար ուժերի» լռությունը ինձ վախ է ներշնչում :Black Eye:  :Hahax: 
Հա՛ ու նաև շատ ագրեսիա է ձեր մեջ նկատվում: Մենակ թե հակաճառեք: :Smile:

----------

Malxas (06.12.2012), Նետ (06.12.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> Նեա  եթե երկրաչափական պրոգրեսիա է, ուրեմն ամեն 100 տարի 6 անգամ բնակչության քանակն ավելանում է: Գիտե՞ս 5000 տարում 2 հոգին քանի հոգի դարձած կլինեն: 16 անգամ 10-ի 38 աստիճան: Կարո՞ղ ես էդ թվի անունն ասել 
> Երկրաչափական պրոգրեսիա չի Նետ ջան: *Աստվածաշունչը սխալ մի հանի*


Աստվածաշունչը սխալ չեմ հանում,Երկրաչափական պրոգրեսիա. դա ես եմ ասում, ոչ թէ Աստվածաշունչը: Իսկ դու փորձիր քո հաշվարկով հաշվել: Ոնց էլ հաշվես միևնույնն ա, Էսօրվա մարդկության քանակը բազմակի անգամ ավել խոսում է Աստվածաշնչի օգտին, այլ ոչ՝ էվոլյուցիայի:
Մի դիտարժան փաստ ևս: Աշխարհի բոլոր հնագուն ազգերի օրացույցները ,այսինքն թէ երբվանից են նրանք սկսել օրերի հաշվարկները, ճիշտ համնկնում են Աստվածաշնչի տեղեկությունների հետ:
Իսկ գիտնականները՝ նրանք ու ղղակի հեռու են մնում իրենց ոչ հաճելի տվյալներին ուշադրություն դարձնելուց:

----------


## Արէա

> Աստվածաշունչը սխալ չեմ հանում,Երկրաչափական պրոգրեսիա. դա ես եմ ասում, ոչ թէ Աստվածաշունչը: Իսկ դու փորձիր քո հաշվարկով հաշվել: *Ոնց էլ հաշվես միևնույնն ա, Էսօրվա մարդկության քանակը բազմակի անգամ ավել խոսում է Աստվածաշնչի օգտին, այլ ոչ՝ էվոլյուցիայի:*
> Մի դիտարժան փաստ ևս: Աշխարհի բոլոր հնագուն ազգերի օրացույցները ,այսինքն թէ երբվանից են նրանք սկսել օրերի հաշվարկները, ճիշտ համնկնում են Աստվածաշնչի տեղեկությունների հետ:
> Իսկ գիտնականները՝ նրանք ուղղակի հեռու են մնում իրենց ոչ հաճելի տվյալներին ուշադրություն դարձնելուց:


Չէ Նետ ջան: Էսօրվա մարդկանց քանակը խոսում է միայն էն բանի մասին, որ մինչև անտիբիոտիկների ու տարբեր տեսակի դեղամիջոցների հայտնագործումը մարդկությունը չափից դուրս խոցելի էր հազար ու մի հիվանդությունների ու համաճարակների համար, ու հազարավոր տարիներ բնակչության աճը շատ դանդաղ էր տեղի ունենում, որովհետև մեծ էր մահացության աստիճանը: Հիմա, երբ էդ հիվանդություններն էլ մահացու չեն, բնակչության թվաքանակն ավելանում է աննախադեպ չափերով:
Հետաքրքիրն էն ա, որ չգիտես ինչու, չես սիրում փաստերին ուշադրություն դարձնես:
Արի մեր խոսակցությունը պատմեմ, գնահատիր ինքդ.

Ես - գիտնականները մարդու միջին տարիքը 30-ից 70-ի են հասցրել:
Դու - էդպիսի բան չկա, էսօր էլ կան հեռավոր գյուղեր ուր բժշկի երես չեն տեսնում բայց իրենց միջին տարիքը քո միջին տարիքից բարձր ա:
Ես - էդ նրանից ա, որ համաճարակները կանխվում են, հակառակ դեպքում 5000 տարում մեկ միլիարդի հասած մարդկությունն ընդամենը 100 տարում 7 միլիարդ չէր դառնա:
Դու - Մարդկության թվաքանակը կտրուկ աճ է ապրում, որովհետև այն բազմանում է երկրաչափական պրոգրեսիայով:
Ես - Ոչ, երկրաչափական պրոգրեսիա չէ, հակառակ դեպքում հիմա երկրի բնակչության թիվը կլիներ 16 անգամ 10-ի 38 աստիճան:
Դու - Կապ չունի, էսօրվա մարդկության քանակը բազմակի անգամ ավել խոսում է Աստվածաշնչի օգտին, այլ ոչ՝ էվոլյուցիայի: (?)

Տրամաբանական կապ տեսնո՞ւմ ես խոսակցության սկզբի և վերջի մեջ: Կներես, բայց ես չեմ տեսնում: Էվոլյուցիան, կամ Աստվածաշունչն ի՞նչ կապ ունի: Մենք խոսում էինք, որ գիտնականների, մասնավորապես բժիշկների հայտնագործությունների շնորհիվ մարդկանց կյանքի միջին տևողությունը երկարել է, ու շատ մահացու հիվանդություններ այլևս մահացու չեն: Դու ասում ես Աստվածաշունչը ճիշտ է, էվոլյուցիան սխալ: Ասենք թե ճիշտ ես ասում, անկեղծ ես չգիտեմ ճիշտ պատասխանը, բայց դա ի՞նչ կապ ունի մեր թեմայի հետ:

----------

Rhayader (06.12.2012), Sambitbaba (06.12.2012), Varzor (06.12.2012), Դավիթ (09.12.2012), Տրիբուն (06.12.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Չէ Նետ ջան: Էսօրվա մարդկանց քանակը խոսում է միայն էն բանի մասին, որ մինչև անտիբիոտիկների ու տարբեր տեսակի դեղամիջոցների հայտնագործումը մարդկությունը չափից դուրս խոցելի էր հազար ու մի հիվանդությունների ու համաճարակների համար, ու հազարավոր տարիներ բնակչության աճը շատ դանդաղ էր տեղի ունենում, որովհետև մեծ էր մահացության աստիճանը: Հիմա, երբ էդ հիվանդություններն էլ մահացու չեն, բնակչության թվաքանակն ավելանում է աննախադեպ չափերով:
> Հետաքրքիրն էն ա, որ չգիտես ինչու, չես սիրում փաստերին ուշադրություն դարձնես:
> Արի մեր խոսակցությունը պատմեմ, գնահատիր ինքդ.
> 
> Ես - գիտնականները մարդու միջին տարիքը 30-ից 70-ի են հասցրել:
> Դու - էդպիսի բան չկա, էսօր էլ կան հեռավոր գյուղեր ուր բժշկի երես չեն տեսնում բայց իրենց միջին տարիքը քո միջին տարիքից բարձր ա:
> Ես - էդ նրանից ա, որ համաճարակները կանխվում են, հակառակ դեպքում 5000 տարում մեկ միլիարդի հասած մարդկությունն ընդամենը 100 տարում 7 միլիարդ չէր դառնա:
> Դու - Մարդկության թվաքանակը կտրուկ աճ է ապրում, որովհետև այն բազմանում է երկրաչափական պրոգրեսիայով:
> Ես - Ոչ, երկրաչափական պրոգրեսիա չէ, հակառակ դեպքում հիմա երկրի բնակչության թիվը կլիներ 16 անգամ 10-ի 38 աստիճան:
> ...


14-րդ դարի «Սև Մահը» եվրոպայի բնակչության 60 տոկոսը վերացրեց, ինչը հաստատում ա քո ասածը: Բայց դե ինչ կրեացիոնիստի հետ վիճես, ինչ էս դիմացիս պատի:

----------

piacere (07.12.2012), Աթեիստ (06.12.2012), Տրիբուն (06.12.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> միամիտ ստացվեց շնարհակալությունը ,ուզում էի գրառում անեի  
> 
> Իս՞կ նկատել եք, թե ինչքան բացասկան էներգիա եք կրում ձեր մեջ Աստծուն չհավատացող մարդիկ (շատ եմ մտածել այս գրառումը անելուց առաջ, գրեմ թե՞ չգրեմ, բայց գրեցի) :Մի տեսակ չար ուժեր ոնց որ լինեք: Ես ոմանց գրառումները կարդալուց զուտ ցուցամոլություն եմ նկատում, էնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ միայն ձեր գիտելիքներն եք ուզում ցուցադրել:
> Այս թեմայում «Չար ուժերի» լռությունը ինձ վախ է ներշնչում
> Հա՛ ու նաև շատ ագրեսիա է ձեր մեջ նկատվում: Մենակ թե հակաճառեք:


Դու էլ նենց բարության ու խելքի մարմնացում ես, էլի  :Jpit:  ու համեստության:

----------

piacere (07.12.2012), soultaker (06.12.2012), Աթեիստ (06.12.2012), Տրիբուն (06.12.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Իս՞կ նկատել եք, թե ինչքան բացասկան էներգիա եք կրում ձեր մեջ Աստծուն չհավատացող մարդիկ (շատ եմ մտածել այս գրառումը անելուց առաջ, գրեմ թե՞ չգրեմ, բայց գրեցի) :Մի տեսակ չար ուժեր ոնց որ լինեք:


Բո՜ քեզ

----------

Arpine (06.12.2012), piacere (07.12.2012), Rhayader (07.12.2012), Sagittarius (06.12.2012), soultaker (06.12.2012), Աթեիստ (06.12.2012), Անվերնագիր (06.12.2012), Տրիբուն (06.12.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> Չէ Նետ ջան: Էսօրվա մարդկանց քանակը խոսում է միայն էն բանի մասին, որ մինչև անտիբիոտիկների ու տարբեր տեսակի դեղամիջոցների հայտնագործումը մարդկությունը չափից դուրս խոցելի էր հազար ու մի հիվանդությունների ու համաճարակների համար, ու հազարավոր տարիներ բնակչության աճը շատ դանդաղ էր տեղի ունենում, որովհետև մեծ էր մահացության աստիճանը: Հիմա, երբ էդ հիվանդություններն էլ մահացու չեն, բնակչության թվաքանակն ավելանում է աննախադեպ չափերով:
> Հետաքրքիրն էն ա, որ չգիտես ինչու, չես սիրում փաստերին ուշադրություն դարձնես:
> *Արի մեր խոսակցությունը պատմեմ, գնահատիր ինքդ*.


Արէա ջան ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա, միայն մի բան չեմ հասկանում, դիտմամբ ե՞ս գրառումներիս պատասխան մասերը փոխել, թէ պատահական ա ստացվել:
Հիմա դու գնահատիր ինքդ քեզ :





> Ես - գիտնականները մարդու միջին տարիքը 30-ից 70-ի են հասցրել:
> Դու - էդպիսի բան չկա, էսօր էլ կան հեռավոր գյուղեր ուր բժշկի երես չեն տեսնում բայց իրենց միջին տարիքը քո միջին տարիքից բարձր ա:


իրականում՝



> Էդ ու՞մ տվյալներն են: Հենց իրե՞նց՝ գիտնականների, դէ՞ դու ես ուսումնասիրություն կատարել:


Ինչպես նաև 


> եթե նույնիսկ ընդունենք, որ առաջ կյանքի միջին տևողությունը կազմել է 30 տարի, ապա սա էլ ոչ մի կապ չէր կարող ունենալ մարդկության բազմացման հետ:
> Մինչև 30 տարեկանը մարդն արդեն հասցնում էր ունենալ 7-8 զավակ:


Նորից հարցնեմ, ո՞վ է հաշվարկել որ 1000 տարի առաջ մարդու միջին տարիքը 30ն է եղել, ու ով է միջազգային մարդահամար կազմակերպել, Ո՞վ է արձանագրել թէ որ համաճարակից որքան մարդ ա մահացել: Նման հաշվարկներ անելը անհնար է եղել: Տվյալները խիստ ենթադրյալ են:  




> Տրամաբանական կապ տեսնո՞ւմ ես խոսակցության սկզբի և վերջի մեջ: Կներես, բայց ես չեմ տեսնում:


Ուրեմն էս ասելիքդ չեմ հասկանում, կմեկնե՞ս սա: 


> զլի վարորդ ունենք (հավատացյալ տղա ա) 3 միլիոնանոց երկրից 700 հազար հոգի մարդ ա թողել:





> *Էվոլյուցիան, կամ Աստվածաշունչն ի՞նչ կապ ունի*: Մենք խոսում էինք, որ գիտնականների, մասնավորապես բժիշկների հայտնագործությունների շնորհիվ մարդկանց կյանքի միջին տևողությունը երկարել է, ու շատ մահացու հիվանդություններ այլևս մահացու չեն: Դու ասում ես Աստվածաշունչը ճիշտ է, էվոլյուցիան սխալ: Ասենք թե ճիշտ ես ասում, անկեղծ ես չգիտեմ ճիշտ պատասխանը, բայց դա ի՞նչ կապ ունի մեր թեմայի հետ:


Իրո՞ք կապ չես տեսնում: Ասեմ՝ Խոսակցությունը բացվեց նրանից որ RealRammstein  մականունով մասնակիցը ասաց


> ԱՄՆ գիտությունների ազգային ակադեմիայի անդամ գիտնականների ճնշող մեծամասնությունը աթեիստ են:


Հիմա՝ էդ գիտնականներից ամեն մեկը զբաղվում ա իր գործով՝ մեկը մաթեմատիկոս,մեկը ֆիզիկոս մեկը պատմաբան ու չգիտեմ էլ ինչ: Հիմա նրանցից ո՞ր մեկն ա ուսումնասիրություն կատարում ճշտելու Աստծո գոյությունը, ու ինչ կապ ունի նրանց թեիստ կամ աթեիստ լինելն, ու ի՞նչ հետևություն պիտի անեն հավատացյալները: Նույն կերպ մեկն էլ տեղից ելնի ու հայտարարի որ «ԱՄՆ գիտությունների ազգային ակադեմիայի անդամ գիտնականների ճնշող մեծամասնությունը խառը կանաչի ա սիրում, ձվածեղ սիրողները թող հետևություն անեն:
Ես ի պատասխան RealRammstein ին ասացի որ գիտնականները չգիտեն թէ որտեղից է առաջացել կյանքը , ասել կուզեի որ նրանք չեն արել մի բացահայտում որը որ կմերժի Աստծո գոյությունը, ուստի նրանց հավատալ - չհավատալը իրենց խիստ անձնական կարծիքն ու իրավունքն ա ու որևե հետևություն անելու կոչերը անիմաստ են:Ու դու ասում ես՝[QUOTE=Արէա;2373788]


> Է թող չիմանան թե կյանքը ոնց է առաջացել, էդ ի՞նչ համեմատելու եզր է:


[QUOTE]
Հիմա եզր տեսա՞ր բարեկամ, թէ՞ չէ: Այսինքն, պարզվե՞ց թէ որտեղից է գալիս այլ հարց - այլ պատասխանը:
Ու դրանից հետո սկսում ես թվարկել գիտնտկանների հաղթահարած հիվանդությունները: Հիմա ես հարցնեմ քեզ՝ ի՞նչ կապ ուներ աթեիզմի թեմայում գիտնականների հակաբակտերիալ ձեռքբերումները:

----------


## Արէա

> Արէա ջան ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա, միայն մի բան չեմ հասկանում, դիտմամբ ե՞ս գրառումներիս պատասխան մասերը փոխել, թէ պատահական ա ստացվել:


Չեմ փոխել, մի երկու բառով ներկայացրել եմ գրառմանդ իմաստը:




> Ինչպես նաև Նորից հարցնեմ, ո՞վ է հաշվարկել որ 1000 տարի առաջ մարդու միջին տարիքը 30ն է եղել, ու ով է միջազգային մարդահամար կազմակերպել, Ո՞վ է արձանագրել թէ որ համաճարակից որքան մարդ ա մահացել: Նման հաշվարկներ անելը անհնար է եղել: Տվյալները խիստ ենթադրյալ են:


Է Նետ ջան, էս հարցդ տալուց առաջ մի հատ ինտերնետում ման գաիր էլի: Էլի եմ ասում, էնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ քեզ փաստերը չեն հետաքրքրում, եթե դրանք հակասում են քո համոզմունքներին.

Ահա առաջին պատահական հղումը:
Ահա, էս թեմայով էլի լիքը հղումներ:

Գոնե հիմա համաձա՞յն ես հետս, թե՞ էլի չէ:




> Ու դրանից հետո սկսում ես թվարկել գիտնտկանների հաղթահարած հիվանդությունները: Հիմա ես հարցնեմ քեզ՝ ի՞նչ կապ ուներ աթեիզմի թեմայում գիտնականների հակաբակտերիալ ձեռքբերումները:


Աթեիզմի հետ կապ չուներ: Ասում եմ մենակ էն, որ կյանքի առաջացման վերաբերյալ հստակ պատասխան չկա, հիմք չի հանդիսանում միլիարդավոր մարդկանց կյանքի որակը փոխած մարդկանց զլի շոֆերների հետ համեմատելու, դու հետս սկսում ես կռիվ անել:

----------

Mephistopheles (06.12.2012), Sambitbaba (06.12.2012), Աթեիստ (06.12.2012), Տրիբուն (06.12.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Աստվածաշունչը սխալ չեմ հանում,Երկրաչափական պրոգրեսիա. դա ես եմ ասում, ոչ թէ Աստվածաշունչը: Իսկ դու փորձիր քո հաշվարկով հաշվել: Ոնց էլ հաշվես միևնույնն ա, Էսօրվա մարդկության քանակը բազմակի անգամ ավել խոսում է Աստվածաշնչի օգտին, այլ ոչ՝ էվոլյուցիայի:





> *Արէա-ի խոսքերից* 
> Չէ Նետ ջան: Էսօրվա մարդկանց քանակը խոսում է միայն էն բանի մասին, որ մինչև անտիբիոտիկների ու տարբեր տեսակի դեղամիջոցների հայտնագործումը մարդկությունը չափից դուրս խոցելի էր հազար ու մի հիվանդությունների ու համաճարակների համար, ու հազարավոր տարիներ բնակչության աճը շատ դանդաղ էր տեղի ունենում, որովհետև մեծ էր մահացության աստիճանը: Հիմա, երբ էդ հիվանդություններն էլ մահացու չեն, բնակչության թվաքանակն ավելանում է աննախադեպ չափերով:


Եկեք, մի երրորդ տարբերակ էլ ես առաջարկեմ, - դուք էլ ընդմիջում արեք, քիչ հանգստացեք:

Իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե այն ժամանակ, երբ Արարիչ որոշեց ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով մարդկանցով բնակեցնել Երկիր մոլորակը, - հենց այն ժամանակ էլ Նա ընտրեց ձեր ասած յոթ միլիարդ Հոգիներին, որոնք էլ հենց պետք է զբաղվեին Երկրագնդի վրա Արարչի ծրագիրն իրականացնելով: Ինչը և անում էին ընտրված Հոգիները բազում հազարամյակների ընթացքում:

Բայց դա բոլորովին էլ չէր նշանակում, որ բոլոր այդ յոթ միլիարդ Հոգիները միաժամանակ ֆիզիկական մարմնավորման մեջ պետք է գտնվեին Երկրագնդի վրա: Նրանք ուղղակի հաջորդում էին մեկմեկու, յուրաքանչյուրն ապրում էր իր կոնկրետ փորձը Երկրի վրա, հետո հետ էր վերադառնում Տուն, որոշ ժամանակ զբաղվում էր իր անցած փորձն ուսումնասիրելով, գնահատելով և այլն, հետո, երբ արդեն որոշում էր, որ ժամանակն է անցնելու հաջորդ փորձին, գրում էր նոր փորձի սցենարը և նորից գալիս էր Երկիր՝ ապրելու նոր փորձը:

Իսկ թե ինչու են այսօր նրանք բոլորը ներկա՞… Որովհետև այն, ինչ տեղի է ունենում այսօր Երկիր մոլորակի վրա, առանձնահատուկ է ամբողջ Տիեզերքի համար և Երկրագնդի վրա է բևեռել ամբողջ Տիեզերքի ուշադրությունը: Եվ լրիվ տրամաբանական է, որ բոլոր այն Հոգիները, ում հազարամյակների ջանադիր աշխատանքի շնորհիվ հենց տեղի են ունենում այսօրվա փոփոխությունները, ցանկություն են հայտնել ֆիզիկապես ներկա լինել այդ Տիեզերական մեծագույն իրադարձությանը:


*Հ.Գ.* Ցանկանու՞մ եք համարել, որ սա՝ կատակ է…
Ինչպես կուզեք, - այնպես էլ կլինի: :Wink:

----------

Malxas (06.12.2012), Ամմէ (16.12.2012), Արէա (06.12.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> *Հ.Գ.* Ցանկանու՞մ եք համարել, որ սա՝ կատակ է…
> Ինչպես կուզեք, - այնպես էլ կլինի:


Կատակ բան չգիտեմ, բայց որ թույն գիտաֆանտաստիկայի սցենար ես առաջարկում, էդ փաստ ա  :Smile:  
Մեծ հաճույքով էս թեմայով ինչ-որ գեղարվեստական գործ կկարդայի  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (07.12.2012), Sambitbaba (06.12.2012), Աթեիստ (06.12.2012), Տրիբուն (06.12.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Կատակ բան չգիտեմ, բայց որ թույն գիտաֆանտաստիկայի սցենար ես առաջարկում, էդ փաստ ա  
> Մեծ հաճույքով էս թեմայով ինչ-որ գեղարվեստական գործ կկարդայի


Անցիր "Գրականություն" բաժինը, կարդա "Մեծ Անցումը":

----------


## Արէա

> Անցիր "Գրականություն" բաժինը, կարդա "Մեծ Անցումը":


Գեղարվեստական  :Wink: 
Սյուժեով, հերոսներով, գործողություններով  :Smile:

----------

Անվերնագիր (06.12.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Գեղարվեստական 
> Սյուժեով, հերոսներով, գործողություններով


Փորձիր սրանք: Չէի ասի, թե հենց ասածդ է, բայց շատ են մոտ.

1.Ричард БАХ - "Иллюзии"
2.Митч ЭЛБОМ - "Пятеро, что ждут тебя на Небесах"
3.КРАЙОН - "Путешествие Домой"
4.Дипак ЧОПРА - "Путь Волшебника", "Возвращение Мерлина"
5.Пауло КОЭЛЬО - "Алеф"

----------

Արէա (06.12.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> Է Նետ ջան, էս հարցդ տալուց առաջ մի հատ ինտերնետում ման գաիր էլի: Էլի եմ ասում, էնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ քեզ փաստերը չեն հետաքրքրում, եթե դրանք հակասում են քո համոզմունքներին.
> 
> Ահա առաջին պատահական հղումը:
> Ահա, էս թեմայով էլի լիքը հղումներ:
> 
> Գոնե հիմա համաձա՞յն ես հետս, թե՞ էլի չէ:


Արեա ջան, առաջին հղմանդ հեղինակը ինչ որ դաստիարակչուհի էր ,մյուս հղումներում էլ կոնկրետ չգտա թէ ինչ ու ում կողմից հաստատված տվյալներով են այդ թվերն ասում:Հակված եմ մտածելու որ նախկինում կատարված վիճակագրական տվյալների մեջ ներառել են անժամանակ մահերը, իսկ այժեմեանական հաշվարկներում ներառում են միայն ծերունական մահերը:Չեմ կարծում որ եթե այսօր հաշվարկենք վթարներից, պատահարներից ու պատերազմից զոհվածներին,կյանքի միջին տարիքը դարձյալ կկազմի 70տ:Ինչևե սա այլ թեմաի նյութ է:


> Աթեիզմի հետ կապ չուներ: Ասում եմ մենակ էն, որ կյանքի առաջացման վերաբերյալ հստակ պատասխան չկա, հիմք չի հանդիսանում միլիարդավոր մարդկանց կյանքի որակը փոխած մարդկանց զլի շոֆերների հետ համեմատելու, դու հետս սկսում ես կռիվ անել:


կռիվ չեմ անում, ուղղակի պետք չի բերածս օրինակը ծայրահեղացնել:
Եթե որևե մեկը մի որևե լավ ծառայություն է մատուցել, ապա պետք չի նրա այդ ծառայութունը մատնացույց անելով ստիպել կամ թեկուզ առաջարկել որ բոլորով հետևենք նրանց հավատամքին: 
Նույն Ամերիկյան գիտնականները 60 ականներին ծրագրում էին պայթեցնել Լուսինը: Ես սա չեմ ասում որ ատելություն սերմանեմ գիտնականների հանդեպ,բայց նրանցով շատ հմայվել էլ չէի առաջարկի:  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

էս ինչի՞ շուրջ եք վիճում - կյանքի միջին տևողությունը աճել ա վերջին 200 տարում, թե չէ՞: Դուք հո մազալու չե՞ք: Էտ նույնն բան, ոնց որ վիճեք Հուլիոս Կեսարոը ձիով էր ման գալիս թե մատացիկլետով:

----------

Mephistopheles (06.12.2012), Sambitbaba (06.12.2012), Varzor (08.12.2012), Արէա (06.12.2012), Ներսես_AM (06.12.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> էս ինչի՞ շուրջ եք վիճում - կյանքի միջին տևողությունը աճել ա վերջին 200 տարում,* թե չէ*՞:


Էդքան էլ չէ: Կյանքի միջին տևողության ինձ համար խիստ կասկածելի հարցը արի թողնենք(առաջ էլ են ահակին երկարակյացներ եղել)  ու արի հաշվենք թէ ինչքանո՞վ ա ԿՄՏ ն ազդում բնակչության աճի տեմպերի վրա:
Կամ արդյո՞ք ինչ որ կերպ ազդում ա:
 Քանի որ հարգարժան Արէան ասում ա որ գիտական առաջընթացով ա պայմանավորված էսօրվա 7 մլդ բնակչությունը:
Ու եթե հաջողվի մի բան պարզելը, արի հետո էլ պարզենք թէ ինչու՞ է զարգացած երկրներում բնական աճը կանգնում կամ ետընթաց ապրում:
Տնտեսագետ տղա էս դէ ասա: Թէ չէ ձի ու մոտոցիկլետ խառնել ես իրար:

----------


## dvgray

> էս ինչի՞ շուրջ եք վիճում - կյանքի միջին տևողությունը աճել ա վերջին 200 տարում, թե չէ՞: Դուք հո մազալու չե՞ք: Էտ նույնն բան, ոնց որ վիճեք Հուլիոս Կեսարոը ձիով էր ման գալիս թե մատացիկլետով:


իմիջայլոց, սա շատ ավելի փիլիսոփայական հարց ա: եթե հավատում ենք պատմաբանությանը- այսիքն այն տեղեկություններին, որոնք հաղորդվում են բանավոր պատմելով, ապա կա տեսակետ, որ Նոյի ժամանակ մարդիկ ապրել են 800տարի: պլյուս չեն եղել այն բազմաթիվ-բազմաքանակ հիվանդությունները, որոնք մեծ տարածում ունեն այսօր:

ու վերջին հաշվով , նորից փիլիսոփայորեն- մեծ հարցական ա, թե ով ա ավելի շատ *Ապրում* - հիմիկվա միջինացված անհատը՞ թե այն անհատը, ով իսկպես *անհատ էր*  ասենք սրանից 2500 տարի առաջ:
գիտություն կոչվածը ինչքան որ մարդու կյանք ա փրկել, նույքան ու ավելին մարդու կյանք ա խորտակել, ապականել, կործանել:
ու դա բնական ա, տիեզերքը գնում ա դեպի այլասերում, թե չէ տիեզերքը կլիներ անվերջավոր կյանքի տևողության հաշվով: իսկ նույն գիտնականները ասում են, որ տիեզերքը ցիկլիկ ա, ծնվում ա ու մեռնում  :Smile:  չէ՞

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էդքան էլ չէ: Կյանքի միջին տևողության ինձ համար խիստ կասկածելի հարցը արի թողնենք(առաջ էլ են ահակին երկարակյացներ եղել)  ու արի հաշվենք թէ ինչքանո՞վ ա ԿՄՏ ն ազդում բնակչության աճի տեմպերի վրա:
> Կամ արդյո՞ք ինչ որ կերպ ազդում ա:
>  Քանի որ հարգարժան Արէան ասում ա որ գիտական առաջընթացով ա պայմանավորված էսօրվա 7 մլդ բնակչությունը:
> Ու եթե հաջողվի մի բան պարզելը, արի հետո էլ պարզենք թէ ինչու՞ է զարգացած երկրներում բնական աճը կանգնում կամ ետընթաց ապրում:
> Տնտեսագետ տղա էս դէ ասա: Թէ չէ ձի ու մոտոցիկլետ խառնել ես իրար:


Նետ ջան, եթե ուզում ես էս հարցերի պատասխանները ստանալ, ապա բացի Աստվածաշնչից պիտի մի երկու ուրիշ բան էլ կարդաս գոնե: Հարցը թվում ա թե շատ պարզ ա, ու կարելի ա ֆորումային քննարկումների շրջանակներում պատասխանել: Բայց հավատա հնարավոր չի: Ու հատկապես քո հետ քննարկամ դեպքում հնարավոր չի, քանի որ, կներես, բայց հարցին մոտեցման ձևն ու մեթոդիկան ռադիկալ տարբերվում ասենք հենց իմ մոտեցումից: Ստեղ սկզբունքային ու անհաղթահարելի տարբերություններ կան, ու ամեն մեկը արդյունքում մնալույա իր տեսակետին: 

Այնպես որ, եղբայր, քեզ շատ հարգելով, պիտի հրաժարվեմ հարցերիդ պատասխանել:

----------

Mephistopheles (07.12.2012), piacere (07.12.2012), Quyr Qery (09.12.2012), Մինա (07.12.2012)

----------


## piacere

> Կյանքի առաջացման հարցում քո ասած գիտնականի կարծիքը ավելի արժեքավոր չէ քան ասենք զլի վարորդինը, այսինքն՝ երկուսն էլ ոչինչ չգիտեն:


Դե որ քո համար գիտնականն ու զլի վարորդը նույն հարթության վրա են էլ ինչ ասեմ: 

Մենակ մի բան կասեմ. էդ նույն գիտնականների շնորհիվ ա, որ էսօր կենդանի ես ու նստել սենց բաներ ես ասում:

----------


## piacere

> Իրո՞ք կապ չես տեսնում: Ասեմ՝ Խոսակցությունը բացվեց նրանից որ RealRammstein  մականունով մասնակիցը ասացՀիմա՝ էդ գիտնականներից ամեն մեկը զբաղվում ա իր գործով՝ մեկը մաթեմատիկոս,մեկը ֆիզիկոս մեկը պատմաբան ու չգիտեմ էլ ինչ: Հիմա նրանցից ո՞ր մեկն ա ուսումնասիրություն կատարում ճշտելու Աստծո գոյությունը, ու ինչ կապ ունի նրանց թեիստ կամ աթեիստ լինելն, ու ի՞նչ հետևություն պիտի անեն հավատացյալները: Նույն կերպ մեկն էլ տեղից ելնի ու հայտարարի որ «ԱՄՆ գիտությունների ազգային ակադեմիայի անդամ գիտնականների ճնշող մեծամասնությունը խառը կանաչի ա սիրում, ձվածեղ սիրողները թող հետևություն անեն:
> Ես ի պատասխան RealRammstein ին ասացի որ գիտնականները չգիտեն թէ որտեղից է առաջացել կյանքը , ասել կուզեի որ նրանք չեն արել մի բացահայտում որը որ կմերժի Աստծո գոյությունը, ուստի նրանց հավատալ - չհավատալը իրենց խիստ անձնական կարծիքն ու իրավունքն ա ու որևե հետևություն անելու կոչերը անիմաստ են:


Նետ ոնց որ թե մոռացար ինչի էի ասել դա:Մարդիկ, որոնք ավելի երկար են սովորել, բարձրագույն կրթություն ունեն, հավանականությունը մեծ է, որ աթեիստ են: Այսինքն վիճակագրորեն հաստատված է, որ ինչքան մարդը կրթված է, էնքան հավատացյալ լինելու հավանականությունը քիչ է: Զարգացած երկներում հավատացյալների թիվը գնալով քչանում է, քանի որ մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը կրթված է դրան հակառակ զարգացող երկրներում, որտեղ տգիտություն է տիրում, հավատացյալները շատ են: 


Քանի որ դուք հավատացյալներդ եք պնդում, որ աստված կա, դուք էլ պիտի ապացուցեք, այլ ոչ թե աթեիստները: Եթե չես լսել Ռասսելի թեյնիկի մասին, կարդա: 

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A7%...B5%D0%BB%D0%B0

----------


## piacere

> միամիտ ստացվեց շնարհակալությունը ,ուզում էի գրառում անեի  
> 
> Իս՞կ նկատել եք, թե ինչքան բացասկան էներգիա եք կրում ձեր մեջ Աստծուն չհավատացող մարդիկ (շատ եմ մտածել այս գրառումը անելուց առաջ, գրեմ թե՞ չգրեմ, բայց գրեցի) :Մի տեսակ չար ուժեր ոնց որ լինեք: Ես ոմանց գրառումները կարդալուց զուտ ցուցամոլություն եմ նկատում, էնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ միայն ձեր գիտելիքներն եք ուզում ցուցադրել:
> Այս թեմայում «Չար ուժերի» լռությունը ինձ վախ է ներշնչում
> Հա՛ ու նաև շատ ագրեսիա է ձեր մեջ նկատվում: Մենակ թե հակաճառեք:


Հա դու էլ բարության մարմնացումն ես, մենակ նրա համար որ քեզ քրիստոնյա ես համարում: Շատ ուժեղ լոգիկա ա ասեմ:





> Եկեք, մի երրորդ տարբերակ էլ ես առաջարկեմ, - դուք էլ ընդմիջում արեք, քիչ հանգստացեք:
> 
> Իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե այն ժամանակ, երբ Արարիչ որոշեց ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով մարդկանցով բնակեցնել Երկիր մոլորակը, - հենց այն ժամանակ էլ Նա ընտրեց ձեր ասած յոթ միլիարդ Հոգիներին, որոնք էլ հենց պետք է զբաղվեին Երկրագնդի վրա Արարչի ծրագիրն իրականացնելով: Ինչը և անում էին ընտրված Հոգիները բազում հազարամյակների ընթացքում:
> 
> Բայց դա բոլորովին էլ չէր նշանակում, որ բոլոր այդ յոթ միլիարդ Հոգիները միաժամանակ ֆիզիկական մարմնավորման մեջ պետք է գտնվեին Երկրագնդի վրա: Նրանք ուղղակի հաջորդում էին մեկմեկու, յուրաքանչյուրն ապրում էր իր կոնկրետ փորձը Երկրի վրա, հետո հետ էր վերադառնում Տուն, որոշ ժամանակ զբաղվում էր իր անցած փորձն ուսումնասիրելով, գնահատելով և այլն, հետո, երբ արդեն որոշում էր, որ ժամանակն է անցնելու հաջորդ փորձին, գրում էր նոր փորձի սցենարը և նորից գալիս էր Երկիր՝ ապրելու նոր փորձը:
> 
> Իսկ թե ինչու են այսօր նրանք բոլորը ներկա՞… Որովհետև այն, ինչ տեղի է ունենում այսօր Երկիր մոլորակի վրա, առանձնահատուկ է ամբողջ Տիեզերքի համար և Երկրագնդի վրա է բևեռել ամբողջ Տիեզերքի ուշադրությունը: Եվ լրիվ տրամաբանական է, որ բոլոր այն Հոգիները, ում հազարամյակների ջանադիր աշխատանքի շնորհիվ հենց տեղի են ունենում այսօրվա փոփոխությունները, ցանկություն են հայտնել ֆիզիկապես ներկա լինել այդ Տիեզերական մեծագույն իրադարձությանը:
> 
> 
> ...


Աթեիստ բարեկամներ եկեք ընդունենք որ ֆանտաստ գրողները անգամ սենց բաներ չեն հորինում ոնց որ հավատացյալները:  :LOL:

----------

Quyr Qery (09.12.2012), Rhayader (07.12.2012), Starkiller (07.12.2012), Աթեիստ (07.12.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> Մենակ մի բան կասեմ. էդ նույն գիտնականների շնորհիվ ա, որ էսօր կենդանի ես ու նստել սենց բաներ ես ասում:


7:45ից-7:50

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Աթեիստ բարեկամներ եկեք ընդունենք որ ֆանտաստ գրողները անգամ սենց բաներ չեն հորինում ոնց որ հավատացյալները:


*Իսկական* ջան, խորհուրդ չէի տա այդքան վստահորեն արտահայտվել այն մասին, ինչից տեղյակ չես: Ես հավատացյալ չեմ: Եթե ինձ չես հավատում , հարցրու մեր հավատացյալներին. որքա՞ն երջանիկ կլինեին նրանք, ունենալ ինձ իրենց շարքերում: :Sad:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Կատակ բան չգիտեմ, բայց որ թույն գիտաֆանտաստիկայի սցենար ես առաջարկում, էդ փաստ ա  
> Մեծ հաճույքով էս թեմայով ինչ-որ գեղարվեստական գործ կկարդայի


Մոռացա հարցնել քեզ, Արեա ջան. իսկ եթե ազնվորեն, ինչպես ասում էինք երեխա ժամանակ, ծուռը նստենք, դուզը խոսենք, - դու քեզ ինչպե՞ս կզգայիր, եթե հանկարծ պարզվեր, որ պատմածս գիտական ֆանտաստիկան՝ իրականություն է: Դա քեզ կհիասթափեցնե՞ր, թե՞ ուրախություն կպատճառեր:

*Հ.Գ.* Նշածս գրքերին մեկն էլ կարող ես ավելացնել՝ այն ժամանակ մոռացա գրել. Бернар ВЕРБЕР - "Империя Ангелов". Հարյուր տոկասանոց գեղարվեստական գիրք է: Գրված է սքանչելի և շատ լավ հումորով: Ինչպես նաև անակնկալի բերող ինֆորմացիաներ էլ կան: Համոզված եմ, հաճույքով կկարդաս:

----------

Արէա (07.12.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> Մոռացա հարցնել քեզ, Արեա ջան. իսկ եթե ազնվորեն, ինչպես ասում էինք երեխա ժամանակ, ծուռը նստենք, դուզը խոսենք, - դու քեզ ինչպե՞ս կզգայիր, եթե հանկարծ պարզվեր, որ պատմածս գիտական ֆանտաստիկան՝ իրականություն է: Դա քեզ կհիասթափեցնե՞ր, թե՞ ուրախություն կպատճառեր:
> 
> *Հ.Գ.* Նշածս գրքերին մեկն էլ կարող ես ավելացնել՝ այն ժամանակ մոռացա գրել. Бернар ВЕРБЕР - "Империя Ангелов". Հարյուր տոկասանոց գեղարվեստական գիրք է: Գրված է սքանչելի և շատ լավ հումորով: Ինչպես նաև անակնկալի բերող ինֆորմացիաներ էլ կան: Համոզված եմ, հաճույքով կկարդաս:


Չէր հիասթափեցնի, էդ միանշանակ: Ուրախություն՝ չգիտեմ, ավելի շատ զարմանք, նոր բացահայտման հաճույք, ու ավելին իմանալու ցանկություն կառաջացներ: 
Բայց մի թերություն ունի առաջարկածդ վարկածը: Էդ յոթ միլիարդ հոգու մի տեղ հավաքվելու համար անհրաժեշտ պայմաններ պետք է լինեին, ինչը էդ յոթ միլիարդ հոգուց կախված չէ: Վերջիվերջո դրանք երկնքից չեն ընկել չէ՞: Էդ յոթ միլիարդ հոգու միաժամանակ առկայությունը հարյուրավոր պատճառներ ունի, որոնց մեջ նրանց ցանկությունը՝ հենց այս պահին լինել այստեղ, բնավ էլ ամենակարևորներից չէ  :Wink:  Շատ էլ որ ուզում են, եթե փոքր լիներ ծնելիության մակարդակն ու մեծ՝ մահացությանը, ո՞նց էին էս պահին բոլորով էստեղ հայտնվելու  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Շնորհակալություն խորհրդի համար, մի քիչ ազատվեմ՝ կկարդամ:

----------


## Rhayader

Կրոնականներին մի հարց. նոր ծնվող մարդու հոգին նախապես ինչ-որ տեղ կա՞ (հոգիների նախագոյության վարկած աստվածաբանության մեջ), եթե կա, ապա որտե՞ղ, ինչո՞վ է զբաղված, կա՞ նախապես որոշված լիմիտ: Եթե չկա, ապա ու՞մ կողմից է ստեղծվում, սեռական ակտի՞, թե՞ ձեր աստծո. եթե աստծո, ապա արդյո՞ք ձեր աստվածը պոռնոգրաֆիայի սիրահար է ու ուշադիր հետևում է, թե երբ է պահպանակ պատռվելու կամ արդյո՞ք նա կողմ է բռնաբարությունից առաջացած հղիությանը: Եթե սեռական ակտի, ապա դա չի՞ նշանակում, որ ոչ թե աստված, այլ ծնողներն են երեխային ստեղծում իրենց պատկերով ու նմանությամբ, ու որ աստված ոչ մի իրավունք չունի այդ երեխայի նկատմամբ:

----------

Mephistopheles (07.12.2012), piacere (07.12.2012), Quyr Qery (09.12.2012), Անվերնագիր (07.12.2012), Մինա (08.12.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Կրոնականներին մի հարց. նոր ծնվող մարդու հոգին նախապես ինչ-որ տեղ կա՞ (հոգիների նախագոյության վարկած աստվածաբանության մեջ):


Քանի որ ես կրոնական չեմ, անհրաժեշտ եմ համարում հարցնել. Ռայ, իսկ դու կընդունեի՞ր իմ պատասխանը: Եվ նախքան պատասխանելը, ինձ անհրաժեշտ է ճշտել. ասելով "վարկած աստվածաբանության մեջ", արդյո՞ք դու ի նկատի ունես տեղեկություններն այդ մասին Աստվածաշնչում:

Չմոռանամ ասել, որ քրիստոնեաները քեզ միայն բացասական պատասխան են տալու, քանզի քրիստոնեությունը հերքում է հոգու նախնական գոյությունը, և ինձ համար սա կրոնի հիմնական պարադոքսներից մեկն է: Չէ, իհարկե, նրանք ընդունում են հոգու հավերժ լինելը, բայց համարում են, որ հավերժությունը սկսվում է մարդու ծնունդից: Մի՞թե հնարավոր է հավերժությունը ինչ-որ տեղ սկսել: Միակողմանի հավերժությու՞ն… 




> աստված ոչ մի իրավունք չունի այդ երեխայի նկատմամբ


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, առավել ևս, որ իմ կարծիքով, "աստված" այդ իրավունքի կարիքը բոլորովին էլ չունի:
Բայց դու ինքդ, ռայ, համարում ես, որ ծնողներն ունե՞ն այդ իրավուքը:

----------


## piacere

> *Իսկական* ջան, խորհուրդ չէի տա այդքան վստահորեն արտահայտվել այն մասին, ինչից տեղյակ չես: Ես հավատացյալ չեմ: Եթե ինձ չես հավատում , հարցրու մեր հավատացյալներին. որքա՞ն երջանիկ կլինեին նրանք, ունենալ ինձ իրենց շարքերում:


Հերիք չի ֆանտաստ ես համ էլ քո մասին մեծ կարծիքի ես: Բրավո՜

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Հերիք չի ֆանտաստ ես համ էլ քո մասին մեծ կարծիքի ես: Բրավո՜


Իմ մասին իմ կարծիքին ես լավ տեղյակ եմ:
Իսկ դու, նախ որոշիր, վերջիվերջո հավատացյա՞լ եմ ես, թե՞ ֆանտաստ: Եթե չկողմնորոշվես, ամբողջ կյանքումդ շարունակելու ես սայթաքել, ինչպես հիմա:

*Հ.Գ.* Կողմնորոշվել, նշանակում է գոնե մի փոքր տեղյակ լինել նրանից, ինչի մասին խոսում ես:

----------

Quyr Qery (09.12.2012), Ամմէ (16.12.2012), Գալաթեա (08.12.2012)

----------


## piacere

> Իմ մասին իմ կարծիքին ես լավ տեղյակ եմ:
> Իսկ դու, նախ որոշիր, վերջիվերջո հավատացյա՞լ եմ ես, թե՞ ֆանտաստ: Եթե չկողմնորոշվես, ամբողջ կյանքումդ շարունակելու ես սայթաքել, ինչպես հիմա:
> 
> *Հ.Գ.* Կողմնորոշվել, նշանակում է գոնե մի փոքր տեղյակ լինել նրանից, ինչի մասին խոսում ես:


Օհ..  ֆանտաստ և հավատացյալ հասկացությունները հավատա շատ մոտ են իրար: ԲԱՅՑ իմ գրառումն ուղղված էր քո այն հայտարությանը, որ դու քո ներկայությունը հավատացյալների շարքում ահավոր թանկ գնահատեցիր...

----------


## piacere

> Եթե չկա, ապա ու՞մ կողմից է ստեղծվում, սեռական ակտի՞, թե՞ ձեր աստծո. եթե աստծո, ապա արդյո՞ք ձեր աստվածը պոռնոգրաֆիայի սիրահար է ու ուշադիր հետևում է, թե երբ է պահպանակ պատռվելու կամ արդյո՞ք նա կողմ է բռնաբարությունից առաջացած հղիությանը:


Որոշ հավատացյալներ պնդում են, որ բռնաբարության հետևանքով առաջացած հղիությունն էլ ա աստծու կամքը, դրա համար դեմ են աբորտին: 
Ըստ իրանց լոգիկայի երևի աստված ա պատռում պահպանակը  :LOL:  ինչ որ անհայտ նպատակների համար:

----------

Rhayader (09.12.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Օհ..  ֆանտաստ և հավատացյալ հասկացությունները հավատա շատ մոտ են իրար:


Միգուցէ: Բայց ես ինչ-որ չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու դու կպած ցանկանում ես ինձ երկուսի մեջ էլ տեսնես: Ընդ որում, ինչպես հասկանում եմ, դու չես ցանկանում, որ նույնիսկ իմ ստվերն անգամ քո կողքին լինի ու գերադասում ես ինձանից հեռու մնալ: 
Նշանակու՞մ է սա արդյոք, որ դու հավասարապես հեռու ես թե հավատացյալից և թե ֆանտաստից:
Այդ դեպքում ամեն ինչ հասկանալի է: Որովհետև, եթե ես իմ կյանքում երբեք չեմ կերել թթու վարունգ և կծու պղպեղ, - ինձ համար ի՞նչ տարբերություն, թե նրանցից որն է թթու, և որը՝ կծու… 




> ԲԱՅՑ իմ գրառումն ուղղված էր քո այն հայտարությանը, որ դու քո ներկայությունը հավատացյալների շարքում ահավոր թանկ գնահատեցիր...


*Իսկական* ջան, տես, որ նորից սայթաքեցիր: Եվ կրկին նույն պատճառով. անտեղյակությունից: Իսկ ես քեզ սրտանց խորհուրդ էիր տվել, - *հարցրու հավատացյալներից*:
Կամ էլ գոնե քիչ ուշադիր կարդայիր գրածս… Էլ չեմ ասում, մի երկու այլ գրառումներս էլ կարդայիր:
Վստահ եմ, կտեսնեիր, որ ես քեզ ավելի մոտ եմ կանգնած, քան հավատացյալներին:

Ասեմ ավելին: Երբ սկսեցի հայերեն կայքեր փնտրել համացանցում, առաջին գտածս կայքը՝ քրիստոնեական էր: Այ, այնտեղ, այն բանի համար, ինչի պատճառով դու ինձ հավատացյալ ես համարում, - ինձ մի քանի անգամներ, շաբաթներ, նույնիսկ ամիսով զրկել են գրառում կատարելու իրավունքից, ջնջել են գրառումներս, որոնց վրա ժամեր եմ ծախսել, իսկ վարկանիշս էլ, եթե չեմ սխալվում, մինուս 13 էր: Ցանկանում եմ ասել, որ այն, ինչ դու գոռոզություն համարեցիր, միայն մեկ բան էր նշանակում. որ հավատացյալներն էլ ինձ իրենց կողքին տեսնել ցանկանում են գուցէ ավելի քիչ, քան դու: 

Գիտե՞ս, ինչի համար եմ այսքան երկար-բարակ տանում քո և մյուսների զահլաները: Ուղղակի, ափսոսելով քո, իմ և մյուսների իզուր ծախսվող ժամանակը, ցանկանում եմ ասել, որ եկ ավելի իմաստալից ծախսենք այն: Չէ, իհարկե, դու կարող ես կոչել ինձ ինչպես կուզես, ես դրանից երբեք չեմ նեղանա: Իսկ վիճաբանել ինքս էլ դեմ չեմ յուրաքանրյուր հարցում, ինչից քիչ թե շատ տեղյակ եմ: Եթե տեղյակ չեմ, կարող եմ ընդամենը կարծիք հայտնել:

Ես հասկանում եմ քո մոտեցումը: Ըստ քո պատկերացման, ես քո բանակից չեմ, և էլ ուրիշ որտեղ պետք է լինեմ, եթե ոչ հակառակ բանակում: Բայց հավատա, ես այնտեղ էլ տեղ չունեմ, սիրելիս: Այնպես որ, քեզ մնում է. կամ համարել, որ ես չկամ, կամ էլ մի այլ բանակ փնտրիր: :Wink:

----------

Malxas (09.12.2012), Ամմէ (16.12.2012), Տրիբուն (09.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժողովուրդ, եթե հանկարծ պարզվի որ իսկապես աստված չկա և աթեիստները ճիշտ են ասում, ի՞նչ ա փոխվելու ձեր կյանքում… ի՞նչն եք տարբեր անելու…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Չէր հիասթափեցնի, էդ միանշանակ: Ուրախություն՝ չգիտեմ, ավելի շատ զարմանք, նոր բացահայտման հաճույք, ու ավելին իմանալու ցանկություն կառաջացներ: 
> Բայց մի թերություն ունի առաջարկածդ վարկածը: Էդ յոթ միլիարդ հոգու մի տեղ հավաքվելու համար անհրաժեշտ պայմաններ պետք է լինեին, ինչը էդ յոթ միլիարդ հոգուց կախված չէ: Վերջիվերջո դրանք երկնքից չեն ընկել չէ՞: Էդ յոթ միլիարդ հոգու միաժամանակ առկայությունը հարյուրավոր պատճառներ ունի, որոնց մեջ նրանց ցանկությունը՝ հենց այս պահին լինել այստեղ, բնավ էլ ամենակարևորներից չէ ;) Շատ էլ որ ուզում են, եթե փոքր լիներ ծնելիության մակարդակն ու մեծ՝ մահացությանը, ո՞նց էին էս պահին բոլորով էստեղ հայտնվելու:


Իսկ դու լսած կա՞ս միտքը, որ ոչինչ հենց այնպես չի լինում: Հիշիր, թե միայն քսաներորդ դարում որքան մարդ զովեց աշխարհի երեսին: Դրանից առաջ էլ քիչ չեն եղել պատերազմներն ու համաճարակները: Եվ ի՞նչ: Մարդկությունը միշտ էլ իր աճն ապրել է: Պատերազմներից հետո միշտ էլ ավելի շատ երեխաներ են ծնվել: Ես չեմ ասում, թէ պատերազմները վերացել են: Բայց դու նկատե՞լ ես, թե քանի դիկտատորների վերջը տվեցին միայն վերջին տարիներին: Իսկ քանի կին պրեզիդենտ կա այսօր աշխարհու՞մ: Իհարկե, ամեն ինչ էլ հնարավոր է, բայց ավելի շատ ո՞ր կողմ է հակված թեքվել կնոջ միտքը. դեպի պատերա՞զմ, թե՞ դեպի խաղաղություն: Թե՞ կարծում ես, դա էլ է պատահականություն:

Որքան էլ մենք դաժան համարենք մեր կյանքը, եկ չմոռանանք մեր ծնողների, պապերի, մեր նախնիների անցյալը: Խոսքս մոլագարների մասին չէ իհարկե, բայց դու կարո՞ղ ես համեմատել մեր դաժան կյանքը նրանց դաժան կյանքի հետ: Շրջապատումդ շատերի՞ն գիտես, ով մարդ չէ, գոնե հավ կարող է սպանել: Սա է՞լ է պատահականություն…

Իսկ եթե այս բոլոր "պատահականությունները", և շատ այլ "պատահականություններ" էլ, որոնք չհիշատակեցի, - հավաքենք մեկ տեղ, - կստացվի, որ մեր ամբողջ կյանքը, սկզբից մինչև վերջ՝ "պատահականություն" է: Դու ցանկանում ես այդպե՞ս համարել: Համարիր: Եվ ապրիր տիկնիկի կյանքով: Եթե դա ես ընտրում:

Բայց դու կարող ես նաև ընտրել՝ հերքել "պատահականության տեսությունը": Կարող ես ընտրել "պատճառականության տեսությունը": Կարող ես համարել, որ հնարավոր է, որ այս ամենն իրոք ինչ-որ պատճառ ունի, ինչպես նաև ես ու դու էլ ինչ-որ պատճառող ենք այստեղ և բոլորովին էլ պատահականություն չենք: Միգուցէ հենց ա՞յն պատճառով ենք տասնյակ հազարավոր տարիներ գտնվում այս հողագնդի վրա, որպեսզի հնարավոր դարձնենք այսօրվա յոթ միլիարդի ներկայությունն այստեղ, ինչը ոչ թե "պատահականություն" է դառնում այդ դեպքում, այլ մեր ջանադիր և գերազանց կատարած աշխատանքի արդյունքը:





> Ուրախություն՝ չգիտեմ, ավելի շատ զարմանք, նոր բացահայտման հաճույք, ու ավելին իմանալու ցանկություն կառաջացներ:


Իսկ ի՞նչն է խանգարում քեզ վայելել բոլոր այդ դրական լիցքերը. իմ առաջադրած վարկածնե՞րը, թե ավելի ճիշտ, քո  գիտեցած ստերեոտիպերը: Որ հազարավոր տարիներ մեզ այդ "վարկածներին" չե՞ն սովորեցրել:

Արեա ջան, իսկ ի՞նչ եթե ուղղակի գաղտնի են պահել…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ժողովուրդ, եթե հանկարծ պարզվի որ իսկապես աստված չկա և աթեիստները ճիշտ են ասում, ի՞նչ ա փոխվելու ձեր կյանքում… ի՞նչն եք տարբեր անելու…


Մոտավորապես նման հարց ես քիչ վերևում էի տվել և, ճիշտն ասած, ուրախ կլինեի, եթե դու էլ նրան պատասխանեիր, Մեֆ ջան.



> Դու քեզ ինչպե՞ս կզգայիր, եթե հանկարծ պարզվեր, որ պատմածս գիտական ֆանտաստիկան՝ իրականություն է: Դա քեզ կհիասթափեցնե՞ր, թե՞ ուրախություն կպատճառեր:


Բայց քո չպատասխանելը բոլորովին էլ պատճառ չի, որ ես էլ չպատասխանեմ: Չնայած, ուրախ կլինեի պատասխանելուց առաջ մի բան ճշտել: 
Դու լրջորեն համարում ես, որ Աստված չկա, ճի՞շտ է: Այսինքն, դու ինքդ Աստծոն ոչ մի կերպ չես պատկերացնում: Իսկ ի՞նչ կերպ ես պատկերացնում իմ պատկերացրած Աստծոն:

----------

Ամմէ (16.12.2012)

----------


## piacere

> Միգուցէ: Բայց ես ինչ-որ չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու դու կպած ցանկանում ես ինձ երկուսի մեջ էլ տեսնես: Ընդ որում, ինչպես հասկանում եմ, դու չես ցանկանում, որ նույնիսկ իմ ստվերն անգամ քո կողքին լինի ու գերադասում ես ինձանից հեռու մնալ: 
> Նշանակու՞մ է սա արդյոք, որ դու հավասարապես հեռու ես թե հավատացյալից և թե ֆանտաստից:
> Այդ դեպքում ամեն ինչ հասկանալի է: Որովհետև, եթե ես իմ կյանքում երբեք չեմ կերել թթու վարունգ և կծու պղպեղ, - ինձ համար ի՞նչ տարբերություն, թե նրանցից որն է թթու, և որը՝ կծու… 
> 
> 
> 
> *Իսկական* ջան, տես, որ նորից սայթաքեցիր: Եվ կրկին նույն պատճառով. անտեղյակությունից: Իսկ ես քեզ սրտանց խորհուրդ էիր տվել, - *հարցրու հավատացյալներից*:
> Կամ էլ գոնե քիչ ուշադիր կարդայիր գրածս… Էլ չեմ ասում, մի երկու այլ գրառումներս էլ կարդայիր:
> Վստահ եմ, կտեսնեիր, որ ես քեզ ավելի մոտ եմ կանգնած, քան հավատացյալներին:
> ...


Վստահ եղիր կարդում եմ ուշադիր քո և մնացած գրառումներն էլ և նոր եմ մեկնաբանություն գրում: Պարզապես քո նկարագրած աշխարհը շատ նման է հավատացյալների պատկերացրածին, կամ թերևս մի քանի ընդհանրություն ունի: Համենայնդեպս ուրախ եմ, որ դու քեզ հավատացյալների դասին չես վերագրում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Որքան էլ մենք դաժան համարենք մեր կյանքը, եկ չմոռանանք մեր ծնողների, պապերի, մեր նախնիների անցյալը: Խոսքս մոլագարների մասին չէ իհարկե, բայց դու կարո՞ղ ես համեմատել մեր դաժան կյանքը նրանց դաժան կյանքի հետ: Շրջապատումդ շատերի՞ն գիտես, ով մարդ չէ, գոնե հավ կարող է սպանել: Սա է՞լ է պատահականություն…
> 
> Իսկ եթե այս բոլոր "պատահականությունները", և շատ այլ "պատահականություններ" էլ, որոնք չհիշատակեցի, - հավաքենք մեկ տեղ, - կստացվի, որ մեր ամբողջ կյանքը, սկզբից մինչև վերջ՝ "պատահականություն" է: Դու ցանկանում ես այդպե՞ս համարել: Համարիր: Եվ ապրիր տիկնիկի կյանքով: Եթե դա ես ընտրում:


Պատահականությունը չգիտեմ, բայց ամեն ինչ ունի որոշակի տրամաբանակն բացատրություն: Էն որ մեզանից շատերը հիմա նույնիսկ հավ չեն կարող սպանել, նրանից ա որ սնննդի ոլորտը լիովին ինդուստրիալիզացված ա: Հիմա մարդը ստիպված չի ինքնուրույն կենդանուն մորթել, որ ուտի: Իրա փոխարեն դա անուն են ավտոմատները: Երեխաների մեծ մասը մինչև հասուն տարիքը չի էլ հասկանում, թե որտեղից ա հայտնվում միսը սուպերմարկետում: Իսկ իմանալուց հետո կարող ա սթրես տանի:  :LOL: 

Մի անգամ, մի քանի տարի առաջ, ոտքս պատահականորեն շատ բարձր ավտոմատացված հավաբուծարան ընկավ: Ավելի դաժան բան երևի կյանքումս չէի տեսել: Հավերը հազարներով կանգնում են շարժվող լենտայի վրա, ու լենտայի վերջում մի հատ ապարատ ա, որը սխոդու մի քսան հավի ոտերից բռնում ա ու գլխիվայր կախում ա ներքև: Ու հետո մի հատ ուրիշ ապարատ տակից ռեսկի տանում ա էտ հավերի գլուխները: Ու էտ հավաբուծարանում րոպեում եթե չեմ սխալվում 3-4000 թռչուն էր գլխատվում: Մինչև հիմա հավերի աչքերի մեջ չեմ կարում նայեմ:

----------

Mephistopheles (09.12.2012), Quyr Qery (09.12.2012), Sambitbaba (09.12.2012), Գալաթեա (09.12.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժողովուրդ, եթե հանկարծ պարզվի որ իսկապես աստված չկա և աթեիստները ճիշտ են ասում, ի՞նչ ա փոխվելու ձեր կյանքում… ի՞նչն եք տարբեր անելու…


Մի անգամից դաժանանալու ենք, դուրս ենք գալու փողոց, ով ում հասնի սպանի, բռնաբարի, հում-հում ուտի ..

----------

Mephistopheles (09.12.2012), Quyr Qery (09.12.2012), Sambitbaba (09.12.2012), Աթեիստ (10.12.2012), Գալաթեա (09.12.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Մի անգամից դաժանանալու ենք, դուրս ենք գալու փողոց, ով ում հասնի սպանի, բռնաբարի, հում-հում ուտի ..


Ես՝ ինչքան վատ մարդու ուղղակի ասում էի՝ յախք զզվանք, սըբանելու եմ:

----------

Mephistopheles (09.12.2012), Quyr Qery (09.12.2012), Sambitbaba (09.12.2012), Աթեիստ (10.12.2012), Ամմէ (16.12.2012), Տրիբուն (09.12.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Վստահ եղիր կարդում եմ ուշադիր քո և մնացած գրառումներն էլ և նոր եմ մեկնաբանություն գրում: Պարզապես քո նկարագրած աշխարհը շատ նման է հավատացյալների պատկերացրածին, կամ թերևս մի քանի ընդհանրություն ունի: Համենայնդեպս ուրախ եմ, որ դու քեզ հավատացյալների դասին չես վերագրում:


Իսկ ես շատ ուրախ եմ, որ լսեցիր ինձ և հասկացար: Ճշմարիտն ասած, ես քիչ վախենում էի, թե հակառակը կլինի:
Որովհետև ամենակարևորն է, որ մենք կարողանանք *լսել և հասկանալ*: Մեր լույս աշխարհ գալու նպատակը հենց այդ է:
Ուրեմն, ցանկանում եմ մեզ ապագա հաճելի կռիվ-դավի, համաձա՞յն ես:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Պատահականությունը չգիտեմ, բայց ամեն ինչ ունի որոշակի տրամաբանակն բացատրություն: Էն որ մեզանից շատերը հիմա նույնիսկ հավ չեն կարող սպանել, նրանից ա որ սնննդի ոլորտը լիովին ինդուստրիալիզացված ա: Հիմա մարդը ստիպված չի ինքնուրույն կենդանուն մորթել, որ ուտի: Իրա փոխարեն դա անուն են ավտոմատները: Երեխաների մեծ մասը մինչև հասուն տարիքը չի էլ հասկանում, թե որտեղից ա հայտնվում միսը սուպերմարկետում: Իսկ իմանալուց հետո կարող ա սթրես տանի:


Ճիշտ ես: Եվ անմիջապես այդ սթրեսից հետո շատ երեխաներ ընդհանրապես դադարում են միս ուտել: Ես ինքս, օրինակ, լիքը դեպքեր գիտեմ:
Բայց օրինակդ, Տրիբուն ջան, ոչ թե հակասում է իմ ասած մտքին, այլ շարունակում է այն:

Հասկանում ես, *եթե Հիսուս Քրիստոս ծնվել է խաչ բարձրանալու նպատակով, ուրեմն անպայման պետք է Հուդա էլ ծնվի, որ նա կարողանա իրականացնել այդ ծրագիրը*:

Եթե մեր էվոլյուցիոն անցման հաջորդ աստիճանի վրա մենք պետք է գտնվենք հինգերորդ տարածքում, ինչը կպարտադրի մեզ վերափոխվել ոչ միայն մտավորապես, այլ, հնարավոր է ավելի շուտ՝ ֆիզիկապես, - և եթե այդ վերափոխումներից հետո մեր մարմինը, միևնույն ծավալի հետ մեկտեղ պետք է երկու անգամ ավելի թեթև լինի. նշանակու՞մ է սա արդյոք, որ այդ թեթև մարմնի խտությունը պետք է ավելի նոսր լինի: Իսկ ինչպե՞ս կարող է մարմինը կորցնել իր խտությունը, եթե մենք շարունակում ենք միս ուտել: Ու լիքը նման բաներ:

Թող հիմա ես քեզ նորից հեքիաթ եմ պատմում, թող մեր Արեայի համար գիտական ֆանտաստիկա լինի, թող Ռայի համար մագնիսական հրեշտակների կայֆերը լինեն: Ամեն մարդ ազատ է իր կարծիքների մեջ: 
Իսկ պատմությունը ցույց է տալիս, որ հեքիաթները համարյա միշտ էլ իրականանում են: Իսկ այս վերջինը, եթե տրամաբանորեն ես նայում նրան, առավել մեծ հնարավորություններ ունի իրականություն դառնալու:

Տարբերությունն այն է, որ դու նախկին հեքիաթներին համաձայն ես իրականություն համարել, որովհետև ինչ-որ մեկն անցել է արդեն այդ փորձը և այդ փորձը դու էլ ես սեփականացրել: 

Իսկ սեփական փորձն անցնելու համար… վախենում ենք պատասխանատվությունից, ճի՞շտ է:

----------

Ամմէ (16.12.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Կատակ բան չգիտեմ, բայց որ թույն գիտաֆանտաստիկայի սցենար ես առաջարկում, էդ փաստ ա  
> Մեծ հաճույքով էս թեմայով ինչ-որ գեղարվեստական գործ կկարդայի


Շատ շուտով կհայտարարվի: :Smile:

----------

Արէա (09.12.2012)

----------


## dvgray

> Ժողովուրդ, եթե հանկարծ պարզվի որ իսկապես աստված չկա և աթեիստները ճիշտ են ասում, ի՞նչ ա փոխվելու ձեր կյանքում… ի՞նչն եք տարբեր անելու…


ու՞մ է ուղղված քո հարցը  
աթեիստների՞ն, քրիստոնեյա հավատացյալներին՞... միգուցէ տերտերներին՞ կամ կաթողիկոսին՞:
...
իմ համար կարող եմ ասել, որ հավանաբար ոչինչ էլ չի փոխվի, որովհետև 
նախ - իմ Աստծո գոյությունը բացարձակապես ապացուցելի փաստ չէ: հետևաբար նաև հերքելի փաստ չէ: 

և - անգամ իմ ամենամատերիալիստական պատկերացումենրում, իմ ամենացինիկ ու ամենաաթեիստ պահերին անգամ,  Աստծո գոյության փաստը համարում եմ միանգամայն հասարակականորեն արդարացված: այսիքն մտածում եմ կփոխվի հասարակական շարժառիթները: ու ամենաշատը ամերիկյան տիպի ցինիկ ու վուլգար հասարակաությունում, որտեղ միակ համեմատաբար  զսպիչ մեխանիզմը դա Աստված է ու կրոնական կառույցները:

և վերջապես- այն մարդկանց, ովքեր երկար ժամանակ զբաղված են Աստծո գոյության հերքման մասին ղժղժալով, ուղղակի վերջին հաշվով խղճում եմ, իրանք իրականում շատ վախկոտ մարդիկ են: նրանք,  վերջին հաշվով իրանց չհաջողված կյանքը փորձում են բարդել Աստծո վրա, նրա հետ հրապարակներում կռիվ տալով: կարճ ասած էնքան վախկոտ են ռեալում, որ իրենց "հերոսական կռվի" օբեկտը իրենց ռեալ շրջապատից տեղափոխում են դեպի իրենց համար թվացյալ անվտանգ տիրույթ:

----------

Ամմէ (16.12.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

_ու ամենաշատը ամերիկյան տիպի ցինիկ ու վուլգար հասարակաությունում_

Մարդիկ դեռ էսպես արտահայտվու՞մ են: Պոլիտրուկիս հիշեցի, circa 1985.

----------

Mephistopheles (09.12.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> _ու ամենաշատը ամերիկյան տիպի ցինիկ ու վուլգար հասարակաությունում_
> 
> Մարդիկ դեռ էսպես արտահայտվու՞մ են: Պոլիտրուկիս հիշեցի, circa 1985.


Մի հին անեկդոտ հիշեցնեմ, Հեթանոս ջան:

Հարբած Ղազարյանը կեսգիշերին գնում, սիրած աղջկա պատուհանի տակ սերենադ է սկսում երգել: Աղջկա հայրը կատաղած դուրս է գալիս պատշգամբ ու սկսում է հայհոյել Ղազարյանին:
- Ի՞նչ ես ինձ հայհոյում, չե՞ս տեսնում, որ ես Ղազարյանն եմ, - հարցնում է վրդովված Ղազարյանը:
- Քո հերն ու մերն էլ, Իշտոյանինն էլ հետը, - պատասխանում է աղջկա հայրը:

Հիմա Մեֆի պատճառով էս խեղճ Ամերիկան Դիվի ձեռին Իշտոյան է դառել. ինչ Մեֆը ասի, Դիվը մի հատ Մեֆին է կպնում, մի հատ էլ ձեռի հետ Ամերիկային է քրֆում:

Արի կլինի էս Մեֆին դեպորտ անենք պրծնենք…

----------

Freeman (10.12.2012), Mephistopheles (09.12.2012), Quyr Qery (09.12.2012), Գալաթեա (09.12.2012)

----------


## kivera

մի նոր բան են հնարելու երկրպագելու ու պաշտելու... բայց ավելի դժվար կլինի աթեիստների համար, եթե հանկարծ պարզվի, որ Աստված կա  :LOL: 


> Ժողովուրդ, եթե հանկարծ պարզվի որ իսկապես աստված չկա և աթեիստները ճիշտ են ասում, ի՞նչ ա փոխվելու ձեր կյանքում… ի՞նչն եք տարբեր անելու…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ճիշտ ես: Եվ անմիջապես այդ սթրեսից հետո շատ երեխաներ ընդհանրապես դադարում են միս ուտել: Ես ինքս, օրինակ, լիքը դեպքեր գիտեմ:
> Բայց օրինակդ, Տրիբուն ջան, ոչ թե հակասում է իմ ասած մտքին, այլ շարունակում է այն:
> 
> Հասկանում ես, *եթե Հիսուս Քրիստոս ծնվել է խաչ բարձրանալու նպատակով, ուրեմն անպայման պետք է Հուդա էլ ծնվի, որ նա կարողանա իրականացնել այդ ծրագիրը*:
> 
> *Եթե մեր էվոլյուցիոն անցման հաջորդ աստիճանի վրա մենք պետք է գտնվենք հինգերորդ տարածքում, ինչը կպարտադրի մեզ վերափոխվել ոչ միայն մտավորապես, այլ, հնարավոր է ավելի շուտ՝ ֆիզիկապես, - և եթե այդ վերափոխումներից հետո մեր մարմինը, միևնույն ծավալի հետ մեկտեղ պետք է երկու անգամ ավելի թեթև լինի. նշանակու՞մ է սա արդյոք, որ այդ թեթև մարմնի խտությունը պետք է ավելի նոսր լինի: Իսկ ինչպե՞ս կարող է մարմինը կորցնել իր խտությունը, եթե մենք շարունակում ենք միս ուտել: Ու լիքը նման բաներ:*
> 
> Թող հիմա ես քեզ նորից հեքիաթ եմ պատմում, թող մեր Արեայի համար գիտական ֆանտաստիկա լինի, թող Ռայի համար մագնիսական հրեշտակների կայֆերը լինեն: Ամեն մարդ ազատ է իր կարծիքների մեջ: 
> Իսկ պատմությունը ցույց է տալիս, որ հեքիաթները համարյա միշտ էլ իրականանում են: Իսկ այս վերջինը, եթե տրամաբանորեն ես նայում նրան, առավել մեծ հնարավորություններ ունի իրականություն դառնալու:
> ...


Sambitbaba ջան, ես մեկ-մեկ լուրջ դժվարություններ եմ ունենում հասկանալ, թե դու ինչ ես ուզում ասել: Կներես էլի: Ինչ-որ հետաքրքիր բաներ ես ասում, բայց երկու նախադասություն կարդալուց հետո քարկապ եմ ընկնում: 

Մի խնդրանք: Մի հատ կարճ ու հնարավորինս հասկանալի գրառումով մեզ բացատրի քո հայացքների էությունը: Կամ կարող ա արդեն մի տեղ բացատրել ես, ես ուշադիր չեմ եղել: Հղումը դիր, կարդամ:

----------

Mephistopheles (09.12.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> և - անգամ իմ ամենամատերիալիստական պատկերացումենրում, իմ ամենացինիկ ու ամենաաթեիստ պահերին անգամ,  Աստծո գոյության փաստը համարում եմ միանգամայն հասարակականորեն արդարացված: այսիքն մտածում եմ կփոխվի հասարակական շարժառիթները: ու ամենաշատը ամերիկյան տիպի ցինիկ ու վուլգար հասարակաությունում, որտեղ միակ համեմատաբար  զսպիչ մեխանիզմը դա Աստված է ու կրոնական կառույցները:


Աստծո գոյության հասարակայնորեն արդարացված լինելը հազար տարվա գաղափար ա: «Եթե Աստված չլիներ, ապա պետք էր նրան հորինել», Վոլտեր: Ակումբի Վոթերի հետ չխառնել  :LOL: 

Բայց ոչ մեկի մտքով չի անցել մի հատ counterfactual analysis անել, (ներող, հայերենը չեմ կարում տեղը բերեմ) - իսկ ի՞նչ կլիներ, եթե Աստծո գաղափարն ընդհանրապես չլիներ: Աստծո գոյության գաղափարը միշտ հանգեցնում ա կրոնի առաջացման: Իսկ էտ անտեր կրոնները իրարից տարբերվում են, չնայած կոնցեպտուալ հիմքը բոլորի մոտ գրեթե նույնն ա: Կարող ա մի քսան անգամ ավելի քի՞չ մարդ կոտորված լիներ մինչև հիմա, քանի որ կրոնական պատերազմներ չէին լինի: Իսկ կարող ա ավելի շատ կոտորված լիներ: Իսկ կարող ա մարդկային գիտակցությունն ընդհանրապես չի կարող գոյություն ունենալ առանց Աստծո գաղափարի: Կամ հնարավոր ա, որ լավ էլ կարող ա, բայց մեր ուղեղի մեջ էտ գաղափարը մտցրել են, քանի որ մենք ավելի կառավարելի ենք դառնում էտ գաղփարի ազադեցության տակ: Կամ կարող ա հենց Աստծո գաղափարն ա, որ մեզ դարձնում ա գիտակից էակներ, ի տարբերություն կենդանիների: Իսկ կարող ա դա միակ գաղափարն ա, որ մեզ դեռ մոտ ա պահում բնությանը: 

Հազար ու մի կարող ա կա, ու չեմ կարծում որ տենց միանշանակ ա, որ ամերիկայի պես հասարակության համար Աստված ու կրոնական կառույցները միակ զսպող մեխանիզմն են: Հատկապես համաձայն չեմ կրոնական կառույցների պահով, քանի որ էտ նույն կրոնական կառույցներից ինչ տեսակի այլանդակության ասես դուրս չի եկել մարդկության պատմության ողջ ընթացքում:  Ու եթե մեզ զսպող միակ մեխանիզմը կրոնական կառույցներն են, ապա ավելի լավ ա սաղ եկեղեցինրը քանդենք վաղը: Վարդանչիկը վկա, որը առավոտը Հայր Մերն էր ասում, հետո քաղաքից թալանած փողերով եկեղեցի էր վերակառուցում, որ իրա ազգ ու տակով ընդեղ աղոթի ու հետո եկեղեցուց տուն ճանապարհին որևէ մեկին սպանեն կամ բռնաբարեն: Իսկ էտ ընթացքում, կրոնական կառույցը օրհնի մեծն բարերարին:

----------

Mephistopheles (09.12.2012), piacere (09.12.2012), Quyr Qery (09.12.2012), Tig (09.12.2012), Արէա (09.12.2012), Գալաթեա (09.12.2012), Դավիթ (09.12.2012), Հայկօ (09.12.2012), Մինա (09.12.2012)

----------


## piacere

> և վերջապես- այն մարդկանց, ովքեր երկար ժամանակ զբաղված են Աստծո գոյության հերքման մասին ղժղժալով, ուղղակի վերջին հաշվով խղճում եմ, իրանք իրականում շատ վախկոտ մարդիկ են: նրանք,  վերջին հաշվով իրանց չհաջողված կյանքը փորձում են բարդել Աստծո վրա, նրա հետ հրապարակներում կռիվ տալով: կարճ ասած էնքան վախկոտ են ռեալում, որ իրենց "հերոսական կռվի" օբեկտը իրենց ռեալ շրջապատից տեղափոխում են դեպի իրենց համար թվացյալ անվտանգ տիրույթ:


Հենց հակառակն ա իրականում, աթեիստները գիտակցելով, որ աստված չկա, հետևաբար իրենք իրենց վրա են միայն հույսները դնում,  էլ ոչ մեկ չկա, որի վրա կարելի ա բաբրդել մեր մեղքերը, և քանի որ այլևս չկա "մեղքերի թողության" գաղափարը, մենք ենք պատասխանատու մեր արարքների համար:

Մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը  շարունակում ա իրեն հավատացյալ համարել, քանի որ ահավոր վախենում ա "մենակ" մնալուց. ավելի հեշտ ա մտածել, որ  քո կյանքը աստծո կամքն ա, քան թե գիտակցել, որ քո ձեռքերում ա: 

Հ.Գ. Էս թեմային նվիրված ա գրականական ամբողջ մի ուղղություն՝ էքզիստենցիալիզմ, որ կարդաս ավելի հասկանալի կլինի աթեիստների և հավատացյալների մտածելակերպների տարբերությունը. դա մենակ աստծու գաղափարին հավատալ չհավատալը չի, այլ ավելի խորն ա:

----------

Mephistopheles (09.12.2012), Nimra (10.12.2012), Quyr Qery (09.12.2012), soultaker (10.12.2012), Գալաթեա (09.12.2012), Դավիթ (10.12.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

> մի նոր բան են հնարելու երկրպագելու ու պաշտելու... բայց ավելի դժվար կլինի աթեիստների համար, եթե հանկարծ պարզվի, որ Աստված կա


Ոչ հնարում ենք, ոչ էլ պաշտում: :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (10.12.2012), Nimra (10.12.2012), Մինա (10.12.2012)

----------


## kivera

Հիմա քո աստվածությունները որո՞նք են, Հեթանոս ջան  :Think: 


> Ոչ հնարում ենք, ոչ էլ պաշտում:

----------


## dvgray

> Աստծո գոյության հասարակայնորեն արդարացված լինելը հազար տարվա գաղափար ա: «Եթե Աստված չլիներ, ապա պետք էր նրան հորինել», Վոլտեր: Ակումբի Վոթերի հետ չխառնել


եթե զուտ փիլիսոփայորեն ես մոտենում հարցին, ապա ոչ թե հազար, այլ կարող ա տաս հազար, կամ ավել... գաղափար ա:



> Բայց ոչ մեկի մտքով չի անցել մի հատ counterfactual analysis անել, (ներող, հայերենը չեմ կարում տեղը բերեմ) -
>  իսկ ի՞նչ կլիներ, եթե Աստծո գաղափարն ընդհանրապես չլիներ:


դա հնարավոր չէ: 



> * Աստծո գոյության գաղափարը միշտ հանգեցնում ա կրոնի առաջացման:*  Իսկ էտ անտեր կրոնները իրարից տարբերվում են, չնայած կոնցեպտուալ հիմքը բոլորի մոտ գրեթե նույնն ա:


հետո ի՞նչ: անհասկանալի ա, թե ինչից ես բողոքում: որ կրոնները չլինեն՞: բա ի՞նչ լինի: մենակ Աստվա՞ծ: ու ինքը ամեն սերունդին իրա որդուն ուղարկի ու մարդկությանը խելքի բերի՞  :Smile: 



> Իսկ կարող ա մարդկային գիտակցությունն ընդհանրապես չի կարող գոյություն ունենալ առանց Աստծո գաղափարի: Կամ հնարավոր ա, որ լավ էլ կարող ա, բայց մեր ուղեղի մեջ էտ գաղափարը մտցրել են, քանի որ մենք ավելի կառավարելի ենք դառնում էտ գաղփարի ազադեցության տակ: Կամ կարող ա հենց Աստծո գաղափարն ա, որ մեզ դարձնում ա գիտակից էակներ, ի տարբերություն կենդանիների: Իսկ կարող ա դա միակ գաղափարն ա, որ մեզ դեռ մոտ ա պահում բնությանը: 
> Հազար ու մի կարող ա կա,


իսկ կարող ա՞ մենք մենք չենք, այլ գետաձիեր ենք, իսկ մոծակներն էլ ամեն մեկը մի գիսաստղ ա, իսկ Երկիրն էլ մի հատ կոկորդիլոսի կույրաղիք ա ...  :LOL:  



> ու չեմ կարծում որ տենց միանշանակ ա, որ ամերիկայի պես հասարակության համար Աստված ու կրոնական կառույցները միակ զսպող մեխանիզմն են:


բա ինչ՞ն ա այդ զսպող մեխանիզմը, փողը՞, դեմոկրատիա՞ն/  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  /,  չեղած ազգային գաղափարները, ավանդույթները ու մենթալիտետը՞: ընդանրապես ԱՄՆ-ի կամ Կանադայի /այսպես կոչված Հյուսիասային Ամերիկայի/ մասին երկարաժամկերտ անալիզ անելիս խորհուրդ կտամ  միշտ աչքիտռ առաջ ունենալ Հռոմը, իրա վայրուվերումներով: չնայած մոտ 2000 տարի ա անցել, բայց իրականում ոչ  մի բան էլ չի "անցել"  :Smile: 
միակ բանը որ էս խառնիխուռն ամբոխին իրականում կառավարում ա /նաև հայերին/, դա իրանց ազգային կրոնական կառույցներն են: իսկ այ իրանց՞ ով ա կառավարում, դա արդեն ուրիշ հարց ա
սա քեզ ասում եմ որպես այդ "տեղանքի" 5 տարվա բնակիչ: 



> Հատկապես համաձայն չեմ կրոնական կառույցների պահով, քանի որ էտ նույն կրոնական կառույցներից ինչ տեսակի այլանդակության ասես դուրս չի եկել մարդկության պատմության ողջ ընթացքում:


իսկ որ՞ կառույցից ա որ այլանդակություն դուրս չի եկել: կարա՞ս նշես: բոլոր կառույցներն էլ /նաև եղեկեցիները/ մարդու ձեռի տակ են գործում, հետևաբար , ինչ որ մարդն ա, այլ էլ իրա "կառույցներն" են: 



> Վարդանչիկը վկա, որը առավոտը Հայր Մերն էր ասում, հետո քաղաքից թալանած փողերով եկեղեցի էր վերակառուցում, որ իրա ազգ ու տակով ընդեղ աղոթի ու հետո եկեղեցուց տուն ճանապարհին որևէ մեկին սպանեն կամ բռնաբարեն: Իսկ էտ ընթացքում, կրոնական կառույցը օրհնի մեծն բարերարին:


աբեր, որ՞ ինստիտուտն ես ավարտել: եթե ես չէ, ապա ուրիշները  կարան մի հազար հոգու անուն բերեն, որ քո ինստիտուտից են, ու համազգային կամ համամարդկային տականքներ են: օրինակ Նեմեցը, կարծեմ ժողն ա ավարտել ՛ հետո՞ կարող ա՞ մեր դիպլոմները տանենք հետ տանք, ու հլա մի բան էլ մեր մասնագիտությամբ կյանքում չաշխատենք  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. աբեր, էս ինչ մեծ շքախումբ ես հավաքել  :LOL:  ծանր չի՞ սենց մտքերտ շարադրելը  :Smile:

----------


## Նետ

> Ու *հատկապես քո հետ քննարկամ դեպքում հնարավոր չի*, քանի որ, կներես, բայց հարցին մոտեցման ձևն ու մեթոդիկան ռադիկալ տարբերվում ասենք հենց իմ մոտեցումից: Ստեղ սկզբունքային ու անհաղթահարելի տարբերություններ կան, ու ամեն մեկը արդյունքում մնալույա իր տեսակետին: 
> 
> Այնպես որ, եղբայր, քեզ շատ հարգելով, *պիտի հրաժարվեմ* հարցերիդ պատասխանել:


Տրիբուն ես քեզ բռնի կերպով չեմ ներքաշել զրույցի մեջ, դու՛ եկար ինչ որ օրինակով  ինձ բան էիր ուզում հավատացնեիր: Հիմա էլ հրաժարվու՞մ ես խոսելուց: Ինչևե ՝ դու գիտես: 
Միայն մի հարց:


> Նետ ջան, եթե ուզում ես էս հարցերի պատասխանները ստանալ, ապա բացի Աստվածաշնչից պիտի մի երկու ուրիշ բան էլ կարդաս գոնե:


Դու ի՞նչ գիտես իմ կարդացածի մասին:Լավ սա մի կողմ: Ի՞նչ կարդամ ափեր, կհարգե՞ս պատասխանես: երկուս չէ ՝ չորսը կկարդամ Տրիբուն ապեր քո ազիզ խաթեր համար:Դու մենակ ասա:

----------


## dvgray

> Հենց հակառակն ա իրականում, աթեիստները գիտակցելով, որ աստված չկա, հետևաբար իրենք իրենց վրա են միայն հույսները դնում,  էլ ոչ մեկ չկա, որի վրա կարելի ա բաբրդել մեր մեղքերը, և քանի որ այլևս չկա "մեղքերի թողության" գաղափարը, մենք ենք պատասխանատու մեր արարքների համար:
> 
> Մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը  շարունակում ա իրեն հավատացյալ համարել, քանի որ ահավոր վախենում ա "մենակ" մնալուց. ավելի հեշտ ա մտածել, որ  քո կյանքը աստծո կամքն ա, քան թե գիտակցել, որ քո ձեռքերում ա: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Էս թեմային նվիրված ա գրականական ամբողջ մի ուղղություն՝ էքզիստենցիալիզմ, որ կարդաս ավելի հասկանալի կլինի աթեիստների և հավատացյալների մտածելակերպների տարբերությունը. դա մենակ աստծու գաղափարին հավատալ չհավատալը չի, այլ ավելի խորն ա:


կարաս՞ մի պահ գոնե հասկանաս, որ Աստծուն հավատացող մարդ ասելով չպետք է հասկանալ  մեկին, ով ծնված օրվանից բարուրից դուրս չի եկել, ու ոչ ձեռն ա շարժում ոչ ոտքը, պառկել ա, կամ նստել, ոնց որ ավելի լավ կպատկերացնես,  ու  իրան Աստված ամեն օր երեք կամ ավել անգամներ երկնքից իջնում ա ու կերակրում ա, հետո էլ տակն ա մաքրում  :LOL:

----------

Նետ (10.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> եթե զուտ փիլիսոփայորեն ես մոտենում հարցին, ապա ոչ թե հազար, այլ կարող ա տաս հազար, կամ ավել... գաղափար ա:
> 
> դա հնարավոր չէ: 
> 
> հետո ի՞նչ: անհասկանալի ա, թե ինչից ես բողոքում: որ կրոնները չլինեն՞: բա ի՞նչ լինի: մենակ Աստվա՞ծ: ու ինքը ամեն սերունդին իրա որդուն ուղարկի ու մարդկությանը խելքի բերի՞ 
> 
> իսկ կարող ա՞ մենք մենք չենք, այլ գետաձիեր ենք, իսկ մոծակներն էլ ամեն մեկը մի գիսաստղ ա, իսկ Երկիրն էլ մի հատ կոկորդիլոսի կույրաղիք ա ...  
> 
> բա ինչ՞ն ա այդ զսպող մեխանիզմը, փողը՞, դեմոկրատիա՞ն/    /,  չեղած ազգային գաղափարները, ավանդույթները ու մենթալիտետը՞: ընդանրապես ԱՄՆ-ի կամ Կանադայի /այսպես կոչված Հյուսիասային Ամերիկայի/ մասին երկարաժամկերտ անալիզ անելիս խորհուրդ կտամ  միշտ աչքիտռ առաջ ունենալ Հռոմը, իրա վայրուվերումներով: չնայած մոտ 2000 տարի ա անցել, բայց իրականում ոչ  մի բան էլ չի "անցել" 
> ...


Աստծո անունը խայտառակ արիր թողիր Դիվ… եթե ես աստված լինեի հաստատ թույլ չէի տա որ ինձ պաշտպանեիր… մենք ինչ ենք գրում դու ինչ ես խոսում… շատ ես թեմայից շեղվում ընգեր…

կոնկրետ հարց էր առաջ քաշված, բայց դու ամեն ինչից խոսեցիր բացի հարցից… ամերիկան էլ հանգիստ թող…

----------

piacere (10.12.2012), Quyr Qery (10.12.2012), Դավիթ (10.12.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> Ժողովուրդ, *եթե հանկարծ պարզվի* որ *իսկապես* աստված չկա և աթեիստները ճիշտ են ասում, ի՞նչ ա փոխվելու ձեր կյանքում… ի՞նչն եք տարբեր անելու…





> «*Եթե* Աստված չլիներ, ապա պետք էր նրան հորինել», Վոլտեր: D
> 
> :


Որ ասում եմ բոլորն էլ հավատում են, ուղղակի իրենք իրենց են խաբում, չեք հավատում :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Որ ասում եմ բոլորն էլ հավատում են, ուղղակի իրենք իրենց են խաբում, չեք հավատում


Հա, հավատում ենք բայց չենք ասում… դու քեզ հավատում ե՞ս… եթե տենց հրճվանք ա պատճառւում քեզ էդ ֆրազը կարաս հրճվես, բայց լավ որ կարդաս կհասկանաս որ հարցը հիմնականում ուղղված ա "հավատացյալներին" ու տարօրինակ կլիներ որ ես ձեզ դիմեի "արդեն աստված չկա" սկզբմունքով…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Նենց հետաքրքիր ա ամեն անգամ տեսնել, թե ոնց են հավատացյալները դոդերի բախչեքում հայտնվում, հենց աստծո անունով հեղված արյան մասին ես խոսում կամ մատնանշում ես, որ կրոնավորները կարող էին հանգիստ այլասերվածության դասեր տալ աշխարհիկ մարդկանց:


էտի արդար արյուն ա… աստծո կամքով ա… սուրբ ա…

----------


## piacere

> կարաս՞ մի պահ գոնե հասկանաս, որ Աստծուն հավատացող մարդ ասելով չպետք է հասկանալ  մեկին, ով ծնված օրվանից բարուրից դուրս չի եկել, ու ոչ ձեռն ա շարժում ոչ ոտքը, պառկել ա, կամ նստել, ոնց որ ավելի լավ կպատկերացնես,  ու  իրան Աստված ամեն օր երեք կամ ավել անգամներ երկնքից իջնում ա ու կերակրում ա, հետո էլ տակն ա մաքրում


Հա հավատացյալն իրա պահվածքով նման ա երեխու: Երեխու նման իբր թե վախենում եք մի բան անեք, հանկարծ ձեզ կպատժեն ու դուք ձեր գիտակցության մեջ ամեն քայլից առաջ գիտեք որ հանկարծ մի կեղտ անեք կգնաք եկեղեցի մի հատ մոմ կվառեք ու ձեզ կներեն:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Հիմա քո աստվածությունները որո՞նք են, Հեթանոս ջան


 Չկան. Հիմա ես հարյուր տոկոս չեմ կարող ժխտել Աստծո գոյությունը, բայց 99.999 տոկոս համոզված եմ դրանում: էն մեկ հարյուրերրոդականն էլ դուք համոզեք ինձ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ի՞նչ կարդամ ափեր, կհարգե՞ս պատասխանես: երկուս չէ ՝ չորսը կկարդամ Տրիբուն ապեր քո ազիզ խաթեր համար:Դու մենակ ասա:


Իմ ազիզ խաթեր համար պետք չի, Նետ ջան: Քո խաթեր արա ինչ անում ես, ու սկսի երեք հրացանակիրներից: 

Նետ ջան, ասածս երևի ճիշտ չես հասկացել: Ընգեր, ստեղ մեկի ավել կամ պակաս որևէ բան կարդաց լինելու մասին չի խոսքը: Ակումբի մեծ մասը ինձանից հինգ անգամ շատ բան ա կարդացել, ավելի քան համոզված եմ: Բացի կարդացած լինելը, իրանք համ էլ գրում են  :LOL:  Հետո էլ դնում քննարկում են: 

Ստեղ հարցը նրանում ա, թե դու ինչ ես վերցնում էտ կարդացածիցդ: Ես ոնց հասկացել եմ, քեզ ինչ էլ ասեն, ինչ հղում էլ տան, ինչ էլ խորհուրդ տան, քո մոտ կանխակալ վերաբերմունք կա «գիտնական» բառի նկատմամբ: Դու գլխանց ցանկացած նոր բաննին նայում ես Աստվածաշնչի պրիզմայով: Եթե հակասում ա քո պատկերացրածին, ապա քո համար դա արդեն տրամաբանական չի:

----------

Mephistopheles (10.12.2012), piacere (10.12.2012), Գալաթեա (10.12.2012), Մինա (10.12.2012)

----------


## kivera

:Smile:  Նրանք էլ թող համոզեն: 


> Չկան. Հիմա ես հարյուր տոկոս չեմ կարող ժխտել Աստծո գոյությունը, բայց 99.999 տոկոս համոզված եմ դրանում: էն մեկ հարյուրերրոդականն էլ դուք համոզեք ինձ:

----------


## Rhayader

> Եթե ես հայտարարեի, որ Երկրի ու Մարսի միջև էլլիպտիկ շրջագծով չինական թեյաման է թռչում, ոչ ոք չէր կարողանա ժխտել իմ պնդումը, եթե ես բավականաչափ զգույշ լինեի, որ ավելացնեի՝ թեյամանն այնքան փոքր է, որ ամենահզոր աստղադիտակներն էլ չեն կարողանա այն հայտնաբերել: Բայց եթե ես իսկապես դա ասեի, այն անտանելի վարկած է մարդկային տրամաբանության համար, որն այն կկասկածի, ու ինձ արդարացիորեն կասեին, որ ես հիմարություն եմ խոսում: Եթե, իհարկե, այդպիսի թեյամանի գոյությունը հաստատված լիներ հին գրքերում, սովորեցված որպես սրբազան ճշմարտություն ամեն կիրակի, մտցված երեխաների մտքերի մեջ դպրոցում, դրան հավատալուն հապաղելը կդառնար էքսցենտրիզմի նշան ու դատապարտեր կասկածողին հոգեբույժի ուշադրությանը՝ լուսավորյալ, ու ինկվիզիտորի՝ ավելի վաղ ժամանակներում:
> 
> *~ Բերտրան Ռասսել, «Ինչու ես քրիստոնյա չեմ»*


Ասածս այն է, որ եթե դուք ձեր աստծո գոյությունը ժխտելու համար պահանջում եք նրա գոյություն չունենալու ապացույցներ, ապա ես, համարելով, որ աշխարհն ու մարդկանց նույն հավանականությամբ կարող է ստեղծած լինել Թռչող Սպագետտի Մոնստրը, պահանջում եմ ապացույցներ, որ աշխարհը ստեղծել է հենց ձեր աստված, ոչ թե Թռչող Սպագետտի Մոնստրը: R'amen.

----------

piacere (10.12.2012), Quyr Qery (16.12.2012), Աթեիստ (11.12.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Sambitbaba ջան, ես մեկ-մեկ լուրջ դժվարություններ եմ ունենում հասկանալ, թե դու ինչ ես ուզում ասել: Կներես էլի: Ինչ-որ հետաքրքիր բաներ ես ասում, բայց երկու նախադասություն կարդալուց հետո քարկապ եմ ընկնում:


Ներող եղիր, Տրիբուն ջան, դա իմ մեղքն է: Սովորաբար այդպես պատահում է, երբ մի բանի մեջ խորանում ես ու այնքան ես այնտեղ, որ քեզ թվում է, թե բոլորն էլ տեղյակ են դրանից: 




> Մի խնդրանք: Մի հատ կարճ ու հնարավորինս հասկանալի գրառումով մեզ բացատրի քո հայացքների էությունը: Կամ կարող ա արդեն մի տեղ բացատրել ես, ես ուշադիր չեմ եղել: Հղումը դիր, կարդամ


Եթե խոսքդ վերաբեվում է հենց վերևում կարմիրով նշածիդ, - ես ի նկատի ունեմ, որ կյանքում պատահականություններ չկան: Ողղակի հաճախ, ավելի ճիշտ՝ *հիմնականում*, երբ մեզ հետ կամ մեր շրջապատում մի բան տեղի է ունենում, մենք վերցնում ենք կոնկրետ այդ պահը, երբ միջադեպը պատահեց, և անջատում ենք նրան ամբողջականությունից: Այսինքն, չենք դիտում նրան որպես հետևանք կամ պատճառ: Օրինակ, ձմռանից առաջ արջի գեր լինելու պատճառն այն է, որ նա ամբողջ ձմեռ պիտի քնի: Իսկ գարնանը նույն արջի նիհարությունը՝ ամբողջ ձմեռ քնած լինելու հետևանքն է, ճի՞շտ է: 
Բայց եթե դու չգիտես, որ արջը ամբողջ ձմեռ քնած է եղել, - կարող ես մտածել, որ նա կամ լավ հիվանդ է, կամ քյոյնա ծխող, կամ էլ չգիտեմ, թե ինչ:

Սա նշանակում է, որ յուրաքանչյուր միջադեպ կամ սկսվել է արդեն ինչ-որ տեղ անցյալում, կամ էլ կավարտվի ինչ-որ տեղ ապագայում:

Իսկ եթե ցանկություն ունես ավելի լայն ծանոթանալ հայացքներիս, եթե չես կարդացել, կարդա իմ "Նոր Դար, Նոր Էջ, Նոր Կյանք Նյու Էյջը", - Հայազնը չհաշված, շատերն ասում են, որ լավ արագ կարդացվում է, էնպես որ հուսով եմ, չես հոգնի: Սա է. http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/60784: Իսկ եթե հավես չունես, ասա, մի երկու խոսքով կփորձեմ բացատրել:

----------

Տրիբուն (10.12.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ եթե ցանկություն ունես ավելի լայն ծանոթանալ հայացքներիս, եթե չես կարդացել, կարդա իմ "Նոր Դար, Նոր Էջ, Նոր Կյանք Նյու Էյջը", - Հայազնը չհաշված, շատերն ասում են, որ լավ արագ կարդացվում է, էնպես որ հուսով եմ, չես հոգնի: Սա է. http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/60784: Իսկ եթե հավես չունես, ասա, մի երկու խոսքով կփորձեմ բացատրել:


Աաաաա, ես էլ ասում եմ ինչի բան չեմ հասկանում:  :LOL:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Աաաաա, ես էլ ասում եմ ինչի բան չեմ հասկանում:


Խնդրեմ:

----------


## Florentina

Կուզենայի իմանալ այստեղ աթեիստներն ինչ կարծիք ունեն էֆթանազիայի վերաբերյալ:

----------


## Freeman

> Կուզենայի իմանալ այստեղ աթեիստներն ինչ կարծիք ունեն էֆթանազիայի վերաբերյալ:


Դաժե քրիստոնեաներնի մեջ էֆթանազիային կողմնակից մարդիկ կան  :Wink:

----------


## Արէա

Էֆթանազիան լավ բան ա:

----------

Quyr Qery (16.12.2012)

----------


## Freeman

> Էֆթանազիան լավ բան ա:


Անունից էլ ա երևում` Էու = լավ, երկրորդ արմատն էլ..  դեե.. նայած ում  մոտ ոնց  :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

> Կուզենայի իմանալ այստեղ աթեիստներն ինչ կարծիք ունեն էֆթանազիայի վերաբերյալ:


Մարդիկ հաճախ նույնացնում են էֆթանազիան ու բժշկի օգնությամբ ինքնասպանությունն այն դեպքում, երբ դրանք տարբեր բաներ են (էֆթանազիայի ժամանակ հիվանդի համաձայնության կարիքը չկա): Չափազանց բարդ հարց է, բոլոր դիտարկումներս (ինչպես նաև Ֆիլիպ Նիչկեի «Խաղաղ քնի ձեռնարկ» գրքի քննարկումը) գրի եմ առել այստեղ:

----------

Moonwalker (16.12.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Էֆթանազիան լավ բան ա:


Լավ բան դժվար կլինի ցանկացած դեպքում  :Smile:  որոշ դեպքերում՝ անհրաժեշտ չարիք: Կատաղած շանը կրակելն, օրինակ:

----------


## Արէա

> Լավ բան դժվար կլինի ցանկացած դեպքում  որոշ դեպքերում՝ անհրաժեշտ չարիք: Կատաղած շանը կրակելն, օրինակ:


Ցանկացած դեպքում չգիտեմ, բայց կոնկրետ իմ դեպքում, եթե անտանելի ցավեր ունենամ, շարժվել չկարողանամ ու բուժում չլինի դրան, ահագին լավ բան կլինի իմ համար էդ անտերը:

----------


## Rhayader

Չես իմանա, մինչև չլինի :Smile:  Ցանկացած դեպքում, էդ քո որոշումը կլինի, որը սխալ կլինի տարածել բոլոր մարդկանց վրա:

----------


## Արէա

> Չես իմանա, մինչև չլինի Ցանկացած դեպքում, էդ քո որոշումը կլինի, որը սխալ կլինի տարածել բոլոր մարդկանց վրա:


Բնականաբար: Հենց դա է պատճառը, որ էֆթանազիան աշխարհում շատ քիչ երկրներում է գործում: Մարդը քանի առողջ է, նրան ոչ ոք չի հարցնում թե ինչպես կուզեր վարվել այդ վիճակում, հավերժ տառապել, թե վերջ տալ տառապանքին: Այդ վիճակում հայտնվելուց հետո, արդեն հնարավոր չէ հարցնել:

*Իմ կարծիքով* ավելի լավ է անիմաստ, անօգուտ, ոչնչացնող ցավ չզգալ, քան զգալ:

----------

Ամմէ (16.12.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

> Բնականաբար: Հենց դա է պատճառը, որ էֆթանազիան աշխարհում շատ քիչ երկրներում է գործում: Մարդը քանի առողջ է, նրան ոչ ոք չի հարցնում թե ինչպես կուզեր վարվել այդ վիճակում, հավերժ տառապել, թե վերջ տալ տառապանքին: Այդ վիճակում հայտնվելուց հետո, արդեն հնարավոր չէ հարցնել:
> 
> *Իմ կարծիքով* ավելի լավ է անիմաստ, անօգուտ, ոչնչացնող ցավ չզգալ, քան զգալ:


Մարդիկ կան՝ նույնիսկ ցավի մեջ են իմաստ տեսնում  :Smile:

----------

Անվերնագիր (16.12.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Պատահականությունը չգիտեմ, բայց ամեն ինչ ունի որոշակի տրամաբանակն բացատրություն: Էն որ մեզանից շատերը հիմա նույնիսկ հավ չեն կարող սպանել, նրանից ա որ սնննդի ոլորտը լիովին ինդուստրիալիզացված ա: Հիմա մարդը ստիպված չի ինքնուրույն կենդանուն մորթել, որ ուտի: Իրա փոխարեն դա անուն են ավտոմատները: Երեխաների մեծ մասը մինչև հասուն տարիքը չի էլ հասկանում, թե որտեղից ա հայտնվում միսը սուպերմարկետում: Իսկ իմանալուց հետո կարող ա սթրես տանի: 
> 
> 
> 
> Մի անգամ, մի քանի տարի առաջ, ոտքս պատահականորեն շատ բարձր ավտոմատացված հավաբուծարան ընկավ: Ավելի դաժան բան երևի կյանքումս չէի տեսել: Հավերը հազարներով կանգնում են շարժվող լենտայի վրա, ու լենտայի վերջում մի հատ ապարատ ա, որը սխոդու մի քսան հավի ոտերից բռնում ա ու գլխիվայր կախում ա ներքև: Ու հետո մի հատ ուրիշ ապարատ տակից ռեսկի տանում ա էտ հավերի գլուխները: Ու էտ հավաբուծարանում րոպեում եթե չեմ սխալվում 3-4000 թռչուն էր գլխատվում: Մինչև հիմա հավերի աչքերի մեջ չեմ կարում նայեմ:


Տրիբուն ջան եթե դու չես հավատում «պատահականություն» ասվածին, փորձիր նարդու 2 զառերը շպրտել և ասա ,թե մեկը,որի վրա կնկնի ,իսկ մյուսը՝ որի:  Այնպես ,որ հավատա պատահականություններ էլ կան:

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Տրիբուն ջան եթե դու չես հավատում «պատահականություն» ասվածին, փորձիր նարդու 2 զառերը շպրտել և ասա ,թե մեկը,որի վրա կնկնի ,իսկ մյուսը՝ որի:  Այնպես ,որ հավատա պատահականություններ էլ կան:


Նույնիսկ քո ասածը պատահականություն չէ, բալես: 
Իրականում էդ շատ բարդ հարց է:


Էֆթանազիայի կողմնակից լինել չլինել չգիտեմ, ես կնախընտրեի, որ հիվանդի համաձայնությամբ լիներ, էդքան բան, էֆթանազիային կողմնակից եմ, եթե հիվանդն անգիտակից վիճակում է ու երկար ժամանակ:

----------


## Ամմէ

> Նույնիսկ քո ասածը պատահականություն չէ, բալես: 
> Իրականում էդ շատ բարդ հարց է:


Quyr Qery իրականում դա շատ պարզ բան է: Բայց եթե մի 1000 անգամ նույն զառերը նետենք և հաշվենք ,կստացվի ,որ Գրեթե  նույն քանակությամբ այդ զառերը կանգնել են 1,2,3,4,5 և6-ի վրա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Quyr Qery իրականում դա շատ պարզ բան է: Բայց եթե մի 1000 անգամ նույն զառերը նետենք և հաշվենք ,կստացվի ,որ Գրեթե  նույն քանակությամբ այդ զառերը կանգնել են 1,2,3,4,5 և6-ի վրա:


Ամմեէ ջան, դու պատահականությունն ու հավանականությունը խառնել ես իրար:

----------

Mephistopheles (18.12.2012), Quyr Qery (17.12.2012), Rhayader (16.12.2012), Sambitbaba (18.12.2012), Անվերնագիր (17.12.2012), Գալաթեա (16.12.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Ամմեէ ջան, դու պատահականությունն ու հավանականությունը խառնել ես իրար:


Ո՛չ Տրիբուն չեմ խառնել: Պատահականություն չի այդ զառերի ,որ թվի վրա կնկնի: Թե քանի անգամ կնկնի նույն թիվը դա հավանականություն է, բայց ,այ թիվը ո՛չ: Դու իմ առաջին գրառումը կարդա պատահականության մասին:Ես ուղղակի ուզեցի քեզ ասել,որ պատահականություն գոյություն ունի:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ամմեէ ջան, դու պատահականությունն ու հավանականությունը խառնել ես իրար:


Տրիբուն, բեթար, ինքը խառնել ա պատահականությունը կանխատեսելի վիճակագրական արդյունքի հետ:

----------

Տրիբուն (16.12.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ո՛չ Տրիբուն չեմ խառնել: Պատահականություն չի այդ զառերի ,որ թվի վրա կնկնի: Թե քանի անգամ կնկնի նույն թիվը դա հավանականություն է, բայց ,այ թիվը ո՛չ: Դու իմ առաջին գրառումը կարդա պատահականության մասին:Ես ուղղակի ուզեցի քեզ ասել,որ պատահականություն գոյություն ունի:


Ամմէ ջան, մի նեղվի: Ասում ենք պատահականություն չի, հավատա որ պատահականությունի չի, էլի: Եթե իհարկե խոսքը գնում ա մեր իմացած նառդու զառերի մասին՝ քառակուսի, 1-ից 6 թվերով: 

Եթե քո իմացած զառերը քեզ տվել ա քո իմացած հրեշտակներից մեկը, ու էտ զառի կողմերի քանակը ամեն քցելուց փոխվում ա 1-ից մինչև անվերջություն, ու ես մի քցելուց առաջ ասեմ, որ հեսա կըկնի 93-ի 14 աստիճան, ու ընկնի հենց էտ թիվը, այ դա կլինի պատահականություն:

----------

Quyr Qery (18.12.2012), Rhayader (17.12.2012), Անվերնագիր (17.12.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Ամմէ ջան, մի նեղվի: Ասում ենք պատահականություն չի, հավատա որ պատահականությունի չի, էլի: Եթե իհարկե խոսքը գնում ա մեր իմացած նառդու զառերի մասին՝ քառակուսի, 1-ից 6 թվերով: 
> 
> Եթե քո իմացած զառերը քեզ տվել ա քո իմացած հրեշտակներից մեկը, ու էտ զառի կողմերի քանակը ամեն քցելուց փոխվում ա 1-ից մինչև անվերջություն, ու ես մի քցելուց առաջ ասեմ, որ հեսա կըկնի 93-ի 14 աստիճան, ու ընկնի հենց էտ թիվը, այ դա կլինի պատահականություն:


Ինչու՞ պետք է ընդունեմ, երբ դու ճիշտ չես ասում հը՞ն: Տրիբուն  ջան  մածունը ի՞նչ գույնի էր:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ինչու՞ պետք է ընդունեմ, երբ դու ճիշտ չես ասում հը՞ն: Տրիբուն  ջան  մածունը ի՞նչ գույնի էր:


Ամմէ ջան, մի սահման ա հասնում, երբ կույր համառությունը, ուղեկցվելով խելացի երևալու մարմաջի հետ, դառնում ա պատճառ մարդուն լուրջ չընդունել, անգամ երբ ինքը մի օր իսկապես ճիշտ ու խելացի բան ասի:
Դու արագ սլացքով մոտենում ես էդ սահմանին:

----------

Moonwalker (17.12.2012), Quyr Qery (18.12.2012), Rhayader (18.12.2012), Շինարար (17.12.2012), Տրիբուն (18.12.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Ամմէ ջան, մի սահման ա հասնում, երբ կույր համառությունը, ուղեկցվելով խելացի երևալու մարմաջի հետ, դառնում ա պատճառ մարդուն լուրջ չընդունել, անգամ երբ ինքը մի օր իսկապես ճիշտ ու խելացի բան ասի:
> Դու արագ սլացքով մոտենում ես էդ սահմանին:


Կարծում եմ սխալ ես մտածում, բայց ոչինչ չեմ ասի դա քո կարծիքն է, չէի ցանկանա էդպիսին լիներ:Ակումբում հաճախ է պատահում, բայց ես էստեղ եմ որովհետև կան մարդիկ որոնց հարգում, սիրում ու գնահատում եմ : Կան խելացի մտքեր արտահայտողներ, ավելի  ճիշտ կան խելացի թեմաներ և խելացի գրառումներ կատարողներ:Գալաթա ջան ես գիտելիքներ ցույց չեմ տալիս , ախր այնքան խելացի մարդիկ կան, ես ուղղակի կարծիքս եմ ասում: Ցավում եմ, որ ոմանց մոտ վատ մարդու, ցուցամոլի տպավորություն եմ թողել(բայց ես Ես եմ ու այսպիսինն եմ) : Մեկ-մեկ ջղայնացնող գրառումներ եմ կարդում , մեկ էլ նույն մարդու մեկ այլ գրառումը ինձ հաճույք է պատճառում , բայց միևնույն է ուզում եմ ասել,որ ամեն ինչ հարաբերական է: Բայց ես վիճելու ցանկություն չունեմ :Smile: :
 Հա՛, ես գիտեմ ,որ իմ իմացածը դեռևս շատ չնչին է ( բայց ես դա լրացնում եմ , ամբողջ կյանքս առջևումս է ու ես դեռ սովորելու ու կրթվելու շատ տեղ ունեմ):

----------

Sambitbaba (18.12.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Հավանական, հնարավոր և պատահական… սրանք բառեր են որոնք ունեն որոշակի իմաստ ու ըստ էության նաև գիտական նշանակություն… 

արպեսզի մի բան պատահի, թեկուզ "պատահական", այն պետք ա լինի հնարավոր և հավանական… և եթե դա հաշվի առնենք ապա պատահական բառը շատ դժվար ա օգտագործել որպես փիլիսոփայական կամ գիտական կատեգորիա… գրականության, առօրյա կյանքում և այլն, կարելի ա, բայց ես էդ բառն օգտագործելով չէի վիճի…

առանց հավանական և հնարավոր տերմինների, պատահականությունը կյանք չունի՝ իմաստ չունի… բայց առանց պատահականության հավանականությունն ու հնարավորը երջանիկ ապրում են…

----------

Quyr Qery (18.12.2012), Sambitbaba (19.12.2012), VisTolog (18.12.2012), Ամմէ (18.12.2012), Գալաթեա (18.12.2012)

----------


## luys747

> Դաժե քրիստոնեաներնի մեջ էֆթանազիային կողմնակից մարդիկ կան


 ՈՒզում եմ ասել, որ Աստվածաշնչում կա նման օրինակ, երբ մի ամաղեկացի հայտարարում է, որ ինքը Սավուղ թագավորի խնդրանքով սպանել է նրան՝ Սավուղին:  Երբ կարդում էի Բ Թագավորաց գլխի առաջին տողերը, զարմացա, ինձ թվաց, որ էֆթանազիան թույլատրելի է, երբ ամաղեկացին Դավթին ասաց, որ Սավուղի խնդրանքով սպանել է նրան: Սակայն, երբ Դավիթ թագավորը հրամայում է սպանել այդ ամաղեկացուն, հակառակի մեջ համոզվեցի: 
 ¹ Սաւուղի մահուանից եւ ամաղէկացիներին կոտորելուց յետոյ Դաւիթը վերադարձաւ եւ երկու օր մնաց Սիկեղակում։
² Երրորդ օրը Սաւուղի բանակատեղիից մարդ եկաւ, որի հագուստները պատառոտուած էին, իսկ գլխին հող էր ածուած։ Երբ նա Դաւթի մօտ մտաւ, գետին ընկաւ ու խոնարհուեց նրա առաջ։
³ Դաւիթը հարցրեց նրան. «Որտեղի՞ց ես գալիս»։ Նա պատասխանեց. «Փախել եմ Իսրայէլի բանակատեղիից»։
⁴ Դաւիթն ասաց նրան. «Ի՞նչ է պատահել, պատմի՛ր ինձ»։ Մարդն ասաց. «Ժողովուրդը պատերազմի դաշտից փախաւ, շատերը վիրաւոր ընկան ու մեռան։ Մեռան նաեւ Սաւուղն ու Յովնաթանը»։
⁵ Դաւիթն իրեն լուր բերող երիտասարդին հարցրեց. «Ի՞նչ գիտես, որ Սաւուղն ու նրա որդի Յովնաթանը մեռան»։
⁶ Լուր բերող երիտասարդն ասաց. «Դիպուածով Գեղբուա լերան վրայ էի գտնւում եւ ահա տեսայ, որ Սաւուղն ընկել էր իր նիզակի վրայ, եւ թշնամու մարտակառքերն ու հեծեալների զօրավարները հասել էին նրան։ Նա յետ նայեց եւ ինձ տեսնելով՝ իր մօտ կանչեց։
⁷ Ասացի. «Ահա այստեղ եմ»։
⁸ Նա ասաց ինձ. «Ո՞վ ես դու»։ Ասացի՝ «Ամաղէկացի եմ»։
⁹ Նա ասաց ինձ. «Խոցի՛ր ու սպանի՛ր ինձ։ Խաւարն է պատել ինձ, բայց շունչս դեռ վրաս է»։
¹⁰ Խոցեցի ու սպանեցի նրան, որովհետեւ գիտէի, որ նիզակի վրայ ընկնելուց յետոյ չէր ապրելու։ Առայ նրա գլխից թագը, ապարանջանները՝ նրա բազկից եւ դրանք բերեցի այստեղ՝ իմ տիրոջը»։
¹¹ Դաւիթն իր հագուստները բռնելով՝ պատառոտեց։ Իրենց հագուստները պատառոտեցին նաեւ նրա մօտ գտնուող մարդիկ։
¹² Նրանք ողբացին, լաց եղան ու մինչեւ երեկոյ ծոմ պահեցին սրով ընկած Սաւուղի, նրա որդի Յովնաթանի, Յուդայի երկրի ժողովրդի ու Իսրայէլի տան համար։
¹³ Դաւիթն ասաց իրեն լուր բերող երիտասարդին. «Որտեղի՞ց ես դու»։ Մարդն ասաց. «Մի պանդուխտ ամաղէկացու որդի եմ ես»։
¹⁴ Դաւիթն ասաց նրան. «Ինչպէ՞ս չվախեցար ձեռք բարձրացնել ու սպանել Տիրոջ օծեալին»։
¹⁵ Դաւիթն իր ծառաներից մէկին կանչելով՝ ասաց. «Մօտեցի՛ր ու սպանի՛ր սրան»։ Նա հարուածեց, ու մարդը մեռաւ։


(Բ.Թգ 1:1-15)
http://bible.armenia.ru/hy/book/167.1:1-9.html

----------


## Sagittarius

Էս պատահականություն, հավանականություն, անհավանականությունները սա հիշեցրեցին  :Jpit:  


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*The Infinite Improbability Drive is a wonderful new method of crossing vast intersteller distances in a mere nothingth of a second without all that tedious mucking about in hyperspace. 
It was discovered by a lucky chance, and then developed into a governable form of propulsion by the Galactic Government's research team on Damogran. This, briefly, is the story of its discovery: 

The principle of generating small amounts of finite improbability by simply hooking the logic circuits of a Bambleweeny 57 sub-meson Brain to an atomic vector plotter suspended in a strong Brownian Motion producer (say a nice hot cup of tea) were of course well understood - and such generators were often used to break the ice at parties by making all the molecules in the hostess' undergarments leap simultaneously one foot to the left, in accordance with the Theory of Indeterminacy. 

Many respectable physicists said that they weren't going to stand for this - partly because it was a debasement of science, but mostly because they didn't get invited to those sort of parties. Another thing they couldn't stand was the perpetual failure they encountered in trying to construct a machine which could generate the infinite improbability field needed to flip a spaceship across the mind-paralysing distances between the furthest stars, and in the end they grumpily announced that such a machine was virtually impossible. 

Then, one day, a student who had been left to sweep up the lab after a particularly unsuccessful party found himself reasoning this way: If, he thought to himself, such a machine is a virtual impossibility, then it must logically be a finite improbability. So all I have to do in order to make one, is to work out exactly how improbable it is, feed that figure into the finite improbability generator, give it a fresh cup of really hot tea ... and turn it on! He did this, and was rather startled to discover that he had managed to create the long sought after golden Infinite Improbability generator out of thin air. 
 It startled him even more when, just after he was awarded the Galactic Institute's Prize for Extreme Cleverness, he got lynched by a rampaging mob of respectable physicists who had finally realized that the one thing they really couldn't stand was a smartass.

մի քիչ էս թեմային զոռ տվեք, կարողա գյուտ ստացվի

----------

Rhayader (18.12.2012), Հայկօ (19.12.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

Տրիբուն ջան, եթե ես ասեմ, որ հենց հիմա նետելու եմ մեր հայտնի նարդու զառերից մեկը ու հաստատ նարդու զառը կանգնելու է 4 թվի վրա և վերջում այդպես էլ լինի, դրան ես ինչպե՞ս կոչեմ: Դա ՊԱՏԱՀԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ չէ արդյո՞ք: Թե ես սխալ եմ , կամ էլ մոգ եմ ու դա էդպես էլ պետք է լիներ: Նարդու զառը կարող է կանգնել և՛ 4 և՛ 3 վրա հավասար ՀԱՎԱՆԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՄԲ , բայց եթե կանգնել է 4-ի վրա ուրեմը դա պատահականություն էր,որ ես ասացի ու կանգնեց հենց իմ ասած  թվի վրա: Մնացած թողնում եմ քեզ, կարող ես և չհավատալ,որ պատահականություններ չեն լինում:

----------


## Ամմէ

> Հավանական, հնարավոր և պատահական… սրանք բառեր են որոնք ունեն որոշակի իմաստ ու ըստ էության նաև գիտական նշանակություն… 
> 
> արպեսզի մի բան պատահի, թեկուզ "պատահական", այն պետք ա լինի հնարավոր և հավանական… և եթե դա հաշվի առնենք ապա պատահական բառը շատ դժվար ա օգտագործել որպես փիլիսոփայական կամ գիտական կատեգորիա… գրականության, առօրյա կյանքում և այլն, կարելի ա, բայց ես էդ բառն օգտագործելով չէի վիճի…
> 
> առանց հավանական և հնարավոր տերմինների, պատահականությունը կյանք չունի՝ իմաստ չունի… բայց առանց պատահականության հավանականությունն ու հնարավորը երջանիկ ապրում են…


Մեֆ ճիշտ ես, համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, եթե ես ասեմ, որ հենց հիմա նետելու եմ մեր հայտնի նարդու զառերից մեկը ու հաստատ նարդու զառը կանգնելու է 4 թվի վրա և վերջում այդպես էլ լինի, դրան ես ինչպե՞ս կոչեմ: Դա ՊԱՏԱՀԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ չէ արդյո՞ք: Թե ես սխալ եմ , կամ էլ մոգ եմ ու դա էդպես էլ պետք է լիներ: Նարդու զառը կարող է կանգնել և՛ 4 և՛ 3 վրա հավասար ՀԱՎԱՆԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՄԲ , բայց եթե կանգնել է 4-ի վրա ուրեմը դա պատահականություն էր,որ ես ասացի ու կանգնեց հենց իմ ասած  թվի վրա: Մնացած թողնում եմ քեզ, կարող ես և չհավատալ,որ պատահականություններ չեն լինում:


Ապրես, դու ինքդ բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները տվեցիր: 

Մեր իմացած զառը՝ 1-ից 6-թվերով, եթե նետես, ապա յուրաքանչյուր թիվ ընկնելու հավանականությունը նույնն ա, քանի որ պարզ զառը ունի կոնկրետ 1d6 գեներատոր: Այսինք, ստեղ պատահակնություն չկա, քանի որ դու նետելուց առաջ գիտես, որ 4 ընկնելու հավանականությունը մոտ 15,5% ա: 

Եթե երկու զառ նետես, կունենաս 2d6 գեներատոր, ու ամեն քցելուց առաջ կիմանաս թե ինչ հավանականությամբ քո երկու զառերի գումարը կկազմի 2-ից 12: Ու ամեն քցելուց առաջ կիմանս, որ 2 (1+1, հափ-եք) կամ 12 (6+6, դու-շեշ) կանգելու հավանականությունը ավելի փոքր ա քան ասենք 7 կագնելու հավանականությունը (1+6, 2+5, 4+3): Ֆռշտե՞յն:

Էս վերևում բացատրածս ամեն ինչը ոչ մի դեպքում չի կարող կոչվել պատահականություն, քանի որ ցույց ա տալիս իրականության մեջ գոյություն ունեցող կայուն մաթեմատիկական հարաբերություններ:

Հիմա կասես, իսկ ի՞նչ ա պատահականությունը էտ դեպքում: Պատահականությունը դա իրար հետ կապ չունեցող կամ անկայուն կապի մեջ գտնվող երևույթների իրականություն դառնալն ա, կամ իրարից լրիվ անկախ երևույթների համընկնումն ա: Օրինակ, եթե դու տունը զառ նետես ու ընկնի 4, իսկ Գոքորը Մեկոնգի ափին նույն պահին ձուկ բռնի ու մի անգամից 4 հատ ձուկ բռնի, սրան կարանք ասենք պատահականություն:

----------

Mephistopheles (18.12.2012), Quyr Qery (18.12.2012), Rhayader (18.12.2012), Ամմէ (18.12.2012), Գալաթեա (18.12.2012), Հայկօ (19.12.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

ա վ


> Ապրես, դու ինքդ բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները տվեցիր: 
> 
> Մեր իմացած զառը՝ 1-ից 6-թվերով, եթե նետես, ապա յուրաքանչյուր թիվ ընկնելու հավանականությունը նույնն ա, քանի որ պարզ զառը ունի կոնկրետ 1d6 գեներատոր: Այսինք, ստեղ պատահակնություն չկա, քանի որ դու նետելուց առաջ գիտես, որ 4 ընկնելու հավանականությունը մոտ 15,5% ա: 
> 
> Եթե երկու զառ նետես, կունենաս 2d6 գեներատոր, ու ամեն քցելուց առաջ կիմանաս թե ինչ հավանականությամբ քո երկու զառերի գումարը կկազմի 2-ից 12: Ու ամեն քցելուց առաջ կիմանս, որ 2 (1+1, հափ-եք) կամ 12 (6+6, դու-շեշ) կանգելու հավանականությունը ավելի փոքր ա քան ասենք 7 կագնելու հավանականությունը (1+6, 2+5, 4+3): Ֆռշտե՞յն:
> 
> Էս վերևում բացատրածս ամեն ինչը ոչ մի դեպքում չի կարող կոչվել պատահականություն, քանի որ ցույց ա տալիս իրականության մեջ գոյություն ունեցող կայուն մաթեմատիկական հարաբերություններ:
> 
> Հիմա կասես, իսկ ի՞նչ ա պատահականությունը էտ դեպքում: Պատահականությունը դա իրար հետ կապ չունեցող կամ անկայուն կապի մեջ գտնվող երևույթների իրականություն դառնալն ա, կամ իրարից լրիվ անկախ երևույթների համընկնումն ա: Օրինակ, եթե դու տունը զառ նետես ու ընկնի 4, իսկ Գոքորը Մեկոնգի ափին նույն պահին ձուկ բռնի ու մի անգամից 4 հատ ձուկ բռնի, սրան կարանք ասենք պատահականություն:


Ինչ լավ ա, որ մենք իրար հասկացանք :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչ լավ ա, որ մենք իրար հասկացանք


Իրարը չգիտեմ, բայց եթե դու իրոք հասկացար հավանականության ու պատահականության տարբերությունը, հատկապես նառդի խաղալուց, էտ իրոք շատ լավ ա:  :Wink:

----------

Sambitbaba (19.12.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Հիմա կասես, իսկ ի՞նչ ա պատահականությունը էտ դեպքում: Պատահականությունը դա իրար հետ կապ չունեցող կամ անկայուն կապի մեջ գտնվող երևույթների իրականություն դառնալն ա, կամ իրարից լրիվ անկախ երևույթների համընկնումն ա: Օրինակ, եթե դու տունը զառ նետես ու ընկնի 4, իսկ Գոքորը Մեկոնգի ափին նույն պահին ձուկ բռնի ու մի անգամից 4 հատ ձուկ բռնի, սրան կարանք ասենք պատահականություն:


Իսկ եթե պատկերացնենք.

Ձեռքով պատահաբար խփում ես նարդու տախտակին, տախտակը շարժվում է, իսկ զառը թռնում, և չորսի փոխարեն երեք է կանգնում:

Այդ պահին Մեկոնգի Գոքորի բռնած չորրորդ ձուկը, որ դեռ Գոքորի ձեռքին էր, - ձեռքից պլստում ու հետ է ընկնում ջուրը, - պատահականությու՞ն է սա արդյոք…

----------

Quyr Qery (19.12.2012), Varzor (21.12.2012), Ամմէ (19.12.2012), Տրիբուն (19.12.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ եթե պատկերացնենք.
> 
> Ձեռքով պատահաբար խփում ես նարդու տախտակին, տախտակը շարժվում է, իսկ զառը թռնում, և չորսի փոխարեն երեք է կանգնում:
> 
> Այդ պահին Մեկոնգի Գոքորի բռնած չորրորդ ձուկը, որ դեռ Գոքորի ձեռքին էր, - ձեռքից պլստում ու հետ է ընկնում ջուրը, - պատահականությու՞ն է սա արդյոք…


Էս արդեն լրիվ նյու էյջ ա  :LOL:  Գոքորի ձուկն ու Ամմէի զառերը իրար հետ կապված են ինչ որ տիեզերական ինտելեկտով: Որ մոտիկ լինեին կարող ա ամուսնանային իրար հետ:

----------

Mephistopheles (22.12.2012), Quyr Qery (19.12.2012), Varzor (21.12.2012), Հայկօ (19.12.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Իրարը չգիտեմ, բայց եթե դու իրոք հասկացար հավանականության ու պատահականության տարբերությունը, հատկապես նառդի խաղալուց, էտ իրոք շատ լավ ա:


Պարզ էր ինչպես այն ծովը, որտեղ մի ժամանակ  լողում էին Գոքորի  բռնած 4 ձկները, այն ժամանակ,երբ ես նետում էի նարդու զառը,որը կանգնում էր 4 -ի վրա: Ճի՞շտ եմ հասկացել :Xeloq:   :Blush:

----------

Տրիբուն (19.12.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Իսկ եթե պատկերացնենք.
> 
> Ձեռքով պատահաբար խփում ես նարդու տախտակին, տախտակը շարժվում է, իսկ զառը թռնում, և չորսի փոխարեն երեք է կանգնում:
> 
> Այդ պահին Մեկոնգի Գոքորի բռնած չորրորդ ձուկը, որ դեռ Գոքորի ձեռքին էր, - ձեռքից պլստում ու հետ է ընկնում ջուրը, - պատահականությու՞ն է սա արդյոք…


ներողություն խոսքիս համար Սամբիտբաբա ջան , դա արդեն «Պատահականությունների Պապաշան ա» :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

Իսկ ուր մնաց անհավանականությունների տեսությունը?
Այն շատ խնդիրների բացատրություն է տալիս  :Jpit:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Գոքորի ձուկն ու Ամմէի զառերը իրար հետ կապված են ինչ որ տիեզերական ինտելեկտով:


Հավատա, այնքան էլ իրականությունից հեռու չես:
Լսած կլինես, երևի, այն հին խոսքը, որ, եթե Համզաչիմանում թիթեռը թևը թափ տա, - շատ հնարավոր է, որ Ավստրալիայում ցունամի լինի:

Կամ էլ, գուցէ քեզ ծանո՞թ է հարյուրերորդ կապիկի տեսությունը:

----------


## Rhayader

> Լսած կլինես, երևի, այն հին խոսքը, որ, եթե Համզաչիմանում թիթեռը թևը թափ տա, - շատ հնարավոր է, որ Ավստրալիայում ցունամի լինի:


Sambitbaba, որ մտքեր ես մեջբերում, կոնտեքստն էլ ուսումնասիրիր, խնդրում եմ: Թիթեռնիկի թևերի թափահարումից առաջացած փոթորիկը («թիթեռնիկի էֆեկտը») քաոսի տեսության ալեգորիա է, որը ներմուծել է Էդվարդ Լորենցը: Պարզեցված տեսքով այն հնչում է այսպես՝ ոչ գծային դետերմինիստիկ համակարգում շատ փոքր երևույթը, չունենալով ուղղակի (գծային) կերպով մեծ հետևանքների բերելու պոտենցիալ, կարող է ազդել այլ երևույթների ընթացքի վրա, ու այդ ազդեցությունները, գումարվելով իրար, կարող են բերել կտրուկ տարբերվող արդյունքի: Այն պատճառով, որ դետերմինիստիկ ոչ գծային համակարգում ոչ միայն ամեն ինչ պատճառ է հանդիսանում մեկ այլ բանի վրա, այլ նաև ազդեցություն ունի համակարգի բազմաթիվ այլ գործոնների վրա, որոնք ազդեցություն ունեն իրար վրա ու ունեն հետևանքներ: Այլ կերպ ասած, քաոսի տեսություն, ոչ թե համատիեզերական միտք: Նյուէյջի հենց այդ գիծը չեմ սիրում, իրենց գեղեցիկ թվացած ցիտատները վերցնում են, հանում կոնտեքստից, հետո հանկարծ ցիտատը, որն առանց իրեն ծնած տեսության զրոյական արժեք ունի, ընկնում է ինչ-որ հոգևոր կոնտեքստ ու դառնում մարդկանց կյանքի գաղափարախոսություն:

----------

Տրիբուն (21.12.2012)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Sambitbaba, որ մտքեր ես մեջբերում, կոնտեքստն էլ ուսումնասիրիր, խնդրում եմ: Թիթեռնիկի թևերի թափահարումից առաջացած փոթորիկը («թիթեռնիկի էֆեկտը») քաոսի տեսության ալեգորիա է, որը ներմուծել է Էդվարդ Լորենցը: Պարզեցված տեսքով այն հնչում է այսպես՝ ոչ գծային դետերմինիստիկ համակարգում շատ փոքր երևույթը, չունենալով ուղղակի (գծային) կերպով մեծ հետևանքների բերելու պոտենցիալ, կարող է ազդել այլ երևույթների ընթացքի վրա, ու այդ ազդեցությունները, գումարվելով իրար, կարող են բերել կտրուկ տարբերվող արդյունքի: Այն պատճառով, որ դետերմինիստիկ ոչ գծային համակարգում ոչ միայն ամեն ինչ պատճառ է հանդիսանում մեկ այլ բանի վրա, այլ նաև ազդեցություն ունի համակարգի բազմաթիվ այլ գործոնների վրա, որոնք ազդեցություն ունեն իրար վրա ու ունեն հետևանքներ: Այլ կերպ ասած, քաոսի տեսություն, ոչ թե համատիեզերական միտք:


Ռայ ջան, հաջորդ ֆիզիկայի դասագիրքս գրելիս կանեմ հենց այնպես, ինչպես խորհուրդ ես տալիս: Բայց քեզ չի՞ թվում, որ ամեն մի հասարակ հարցի վրա դասախոսություն կարդալն այնքան էլ հնարամիտ միջոց չէ ֆորումում զրուցելու համար: Շատերի՞ն է արդյոք դա հետաքրքիր:
Ես, օրինակ, քո նմանատիպ գրառումները կարդում եմ միայն քո հանդեպ հարգանքից ելնելով, քանզի արդեն կեսից ուղղակի զահլաս գնում է: Ներիր խնդրում եմ, ես սա քեզ վիրավորելու համար չեմ ասում. ցավոք, սա իրականություն է: Չեմ կարծում, թե շատերն են ֆորում մտնում դասախոսություն լսելու համար: Մի՞թե հնարավոր չէ մարդավարի խոսել իրար հետ. այնպես, որ ուրիշներին էլ հետաքրքիր լինի: Կրակն ընկա, մեկ անգամ ասացի, թե կոնկրետ գիտություններն իմ ձիուկը չեն: Դու էլ ինձ ընդհանրապես դեբիլի տեղ ես դրել ու ամեն խոսքիս վրա բերանս ծեփում ես քո գիտական պոռթկումներով: Ինչ-որ դետերմինիստական պլացեբոյի հոտ է գալիս… :Wink: 




> Նյուէյջի հենց այդ գիծը չեմ սիրում, իրենց գեղեցիկ թվացած ցիտատները վերցնում են, հանում կոնտեքստից, հետո հանկարծ ցիտատը, որն առանց իրեն ծնած տեսության զրոյական արժեք ունի, ընկնում է ինչ-որ հոգևոր կոնտեքստ ու դառնում մարդկանց կյանքի գաղափարախոսություն:


Գիտես, այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ Նյու Էյջի վրա օվերդոզ ես եղել. երբեմն՝ Աստված գիտե որտեղից և ինչի համար ասած բառերս էլ Նյու Էյջին ես վերագրում: Ինչու՞ ես անպայման ուզում ինձ սահմանափակած լինես Մյու Էյջի մեջ: Չե՞ս վախենում այդպիսով սահմանափակվել ինքդ "Նյու Էյջից դուրս"…


Մյուս անգամ թիթեռի էֆեկտի մասին խոսելուց, մի քանի էջ "Աշխարհը՝ որպես կամք և պատկերացումից"  կգրեմ: Կամ էլ "Լեվիաթանից…" :Smile:

----------

Ամմէ (21.12.2012)

----------


## Rhayader

Sambitbaba իրականում դու, դե ֆակտո, գիտես, թե որտեղից էր քո բերած ալեգորիան, ու գիտես, ինչ ուսումնասիրես, որ ավելի լավ հասկանաս դա: Կանես դա, թե ոչ՝ քո ընտրությունն է: Պատկերացրու՝ ես քո սիրելի Քրայոնից կոնտեքստից հանած մեջբերում անեի, ու դրանով հիմնավորեի, որ քրիստոնեությունը միակ ճշմարիտ կրոնն է, ու որ անհավատներին պետք է սպանել: Կամ որ քրիստոնյաները հիմար են ու քրիստոնյաներին է պետք սպանել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Sambitbaba իրականում դու, դե ֆակտո, գիտես, թե որտեղից էր քո բերած ալեգորիան, ու գիտես, ինչ ուսումնասիրես, որ ավելի լավ հասկանաս դա: Կանես դա, թե ոչ՝ քո ընտրությունն է: Պատկերացրու՝ ես քո սիրելի Քրայոնից կոնտեքստից հանած մեջբերում անեի, ու դրանով հիմնավորեի, որ քրիստոնեությունը միակ ճշմարիտ կրոնն է, ու որ անհավատներին պետք է սպանել: Կամ որ քրիստոնյաները հիմար են ու քրիստոնյաներին է պետք սպանել:


Այսպիսի լեզվով, Ռայ ջան, ես կարող եմ քեզ հետ էջեր լրացնել ինչի մասին կուզես. կուզե՞ս Քրայոնին հայհոյիր, կուզես Տիկամացու Մոնձաէմոնին փառաբանիր: Կուզե՞ս, եկ դռան մասին վիճենք. դու ասա. դուռը ելք է, ես ասեմ. ոչ, դուռը մուտք է:
Միայն թե, ինչ կլինի, եկ յոլա գնանք առանց ֆիզիկայի օրենքների եւ Մենդելեևի աղյուսակի:
Եվ հուսով եմ, որ վերջում ավելի կհավակնենք մեկմեկու համար աղոթելու, քան՝ նզովելու /Կներես, վերջին նախադասությանդ մեջ քրիստոնեությունից ինչ-որ շատ խոսեցիր, դե, ես էլ առիթը բաց չթողեցի ընկերանալ քեզ/: :Smile:

----------

Rhayader (22.12.2012), Ամմէ (21.12.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հավատա, այնքան էլ իրականությունից հեռու չես:
> Լսած կլինես, երևի, այն հին խոսքը, որ, եթե Համզաչիմանում թիթեռը թևը թափ տա, - շատ հնարավոր է, որ Ավստրալիայում ցունամի լինի:
> 
> Կամ էլ, գուցէ քեզ ծանո՞թ է հարյուրերորդ կապիկի տեսությունը:


Ես համզաչիմանցի թիթեռի մասին ոչ միայն լսել եմ, այլ նաև տեսել եմ, կարող անույնիսկ բռնած լինեմ: Տնից տեղից հեռու, The Butterfly Effect կինոն էլ եմ նայել, ու ահագին հավանել եմ: Butterfly Effect -ի մասին էլ քչից-մչից գիտեմ: Բայց իմ էտ քչից-մչից իմացածով կարամ քեզ ասեմ, Սամբիտբաբա ջան, որ դու էլ աչքիս սաղ խառնել ես իրար, ու որոշել ես մեզ էլ խառնես:

Rhayder-ը էս կենացը լավ ծաղկացրել ա, բայց ավելի պարզեցված Butterfly Effect-ը ասում ա, որ մի տեղում համակարգի վրա փոքր ազդեցությունը կարող ա մի ուրիշ տեղում բերի համակարգի անկանխատեսելի փոփոխությունների: Էսքան պարզ, ու ոչ մի կապ պատահականության, զառերի ու հատկապես ձկների հետ:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.12.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> ...Butterfly Effect-ը ասում ա, որ մի տեղում համակարգի վրա փոքր ազդեցությունը կարող ա մի ուրիշ տեղում բերի համակարգի անկանխատեսելի փոփոխությունների: ...


Էդ որնա? Էն որ մի տեղ մեկը մի հատ կնոպկայա սեղմում կամ թուղթ ապեչատում, մեկ ուրիշ տե ղմի հատ պետություն ու ազգ ա ոչնչանում?

բայց եթե կա Butterfly Effect-ը, ուրեմն պիտի լինի նաև Butterfly *De*ffect-ը, որովհետև չկա էֆֆեկտ առանց դեֆեկտի  :Jpit:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Բայց իմ էտ քչից-մչից իմացածով կարամ քեզ ասեմ, Սամբիտբաբա ջան, որ դու էլ աչքիս սաղ խառնել ես իրար, ու *որոշել ես մեզ էլ խառնես*:
> 
> Rhayder-ը էս կենացը լավ ծաղկացրել ա, բայց ավելի պարզեցված Butterfly Effect-ը ասում ա, որ մի տեղում համակարգի վրա փոքր ազդեցությունը կարող ա մի ուրիշ տեղում բերի համակարգի անկանխատեսելի փոփոխությունների: Էսքան պարզ, ու ոչ մի կապ պատահականության, զառերի ու հատկապես ձկների հետ:


Դուք ձեզ ինքներդ խառնեցիք, Տրիբուն ջան, երբ կենտրոնացաք ձեր գիտելիքների վրա:

Այս վեճը սկսվեց նրանից, որ Ամմէի ասածից ես հասկացա, որ մի տեղ դու ասել ես, որ *պատահականություններ չկան*, իսկ նա էլ պնդում է, թե ոչ, պատահականություններ կան:
Կներես, բայց ես անհրաժեշտ չգտա փնտրել, թե կոնկրետ որտեղ ես դու այդ ասել: Առավել ևս, որ ինքս էլ համոզված եմ, որ *պատահականություններ չկան*:
Եվ որպես դրա ապացույց, ինչպես նաև որպես համախոհ *քո կարծիքին պատահականության մասին*, հարմար պահին գրեցի մտքովս եկածը որպես ապացույց քեզ հետ համաձայն լինելուս. համաձայնվելով քեզ հետ, փորձեցի քեզ համաձայնեցնել իմ քիչ ավելի վերևում ասածի հետ:

Հիմա. այսքան խոհեմորեն բացատրելով ինձ /շնորհակալ եմ կրկին/ Butterfly Effect-ը, բացատրիր նաև, խնդրում եմ, - արդյո՞ք այն հակասում է իմ և քո մտքին, որ պատահականություններ չկան:
Թե՞ "մի տեղում համակարգի վրա փոքր ազդեցության հետևանքով մեկ ուրիշ տեղում համակարգի անկանխատեսելի փոփոխությունների տեղի ունենալն" այնուամենայնիվ պատահականություն է:
Ո՞րն է իմ սխալը, Տրիբուն ջան: 

Հետո, երևի սխալս բռնելու կայֆի՞ց էր, որ մոռացար գրառմանս երկրորդ կետը: Որովհետև, եթե չառանձնացնեիք թիթեռին կապիկից, այսքան բազարը չէր լինի:
Ճշմարիտն ասած, զարմացած եմ, որ "հարուրերորդ կապիկի փորձը" թողած, կպաք "Butterfly Effect"-ին: Որովհետև, ցանկության դեպքում, իսկ Աստված ձեզ այդ ցանկությունը  տվել է  ու չի խնայել, - "կապիկի փորձի" մեջ ինձ կպնելու ավելի շատ տեղեր կարելի կլիներ գտնել… :Wink:

----------

Ամմէ (24.12.2012)

----------


## Արէա

Բայց ո՞նց պատահականություն չկա է: Իմ կարծիքով ամեն ինչ հենց պատահականության վրա է հիմնված: Մենք ենք մեր սարերի մեջ ոնց ա ասում. Հիտլերը երեխա ժամանակ քարից ընկներ... Մենակ Հիտլերը չէ, հազար ու մի տարբեր մարդիկ երեխա ժամանակ մեռնեին, հիմա լրիվ ուրիշ երկիր կունենաինք: Ավելի լավը, կամ ավելի վատը: Ու մենակ պատահականություն ա, որ չեն մեռել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Բայց ո՞նց պատահականություն չկա է: Իմ կարծիքով ամեն ինչ հենց պատահականության վրա է հիմնված: Մենք ենք մեր սարերի մեջ ոնց ա ասում. Հիտլերը երեխա ժամանակ քարից ընկներ... Մենակ Հիտլերը չէ, հազար ու մի տարբեր մարդիկ երեխա ժամանակ մեռնեին, հիմա լրիվ ուրիշ երկիր կունենաինք: Ավելի լավը, կամ ավելի վատը: Ու մենակ պատահականություն ա, որ չեն մեռել:


Եթե քեզ, Արէա ջան, Հիտլերի պատահականություն լինել կամ չլինելը լուրջ հետաքրքիր է, գտիր այս գիրքը. *И.А.Минутко - "Георгий Гурджиев. Pусский лама."* Չէի ասի, թե հարյուր տոկոսանոց փաստ է այն, բայց ահագին մտածմունքների առիթ է տալիս: Ընդ որում, կարգացվում է մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ:

----------


## Արէա

> Եթե քեզ, Արէա ջան, Հիտլերի պատահականություն լինել կամ չլինելը լուրջ հետաքրքիր է, գտիր այս գիրքը. *И.А.Минутко - "Георгий Гурджиев. Pусский лама."* Չէի ասի, թե հարյուր տոկոսանոց փաստ է այն, բայց ահագին մտածմունքների առիթ է տալիս: Ընդ որում, կարգացվում է մեծ հետաքրքրությամբ:


Հավես չունեմ ճիշտն ասած, առանձնապես ժամանակ էլ չունեմ: Որ խնդրեմ, մի երկու բառով կներկայացնե՞ս:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Հավես չունեմ ճիշտն ասած, առանձնապես ժամանակ էլ չունեմ: Որ խնդրեմ, մի երկու բառով կներկայացնե՞ս:


Ճիշտն ասած, հոգնել եմ, Արէա ջան: Քիչ ընդմիջումի կարիք ունեմ: 
Տես, մի թիթեռի պատճառով շան օրը գցեցին: Իսկ այդ գրքի պատճառով… բմբուլներս քամուն կտան: :Dntknw:

----------

Ամմէ (22.12.2012), Արէա (22.12.2012)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դուք ձեզ ինքներդ խառնեցիք, Տրիբուն ջան, երբ կենտրոնացաք ձեր գիտելիքների վրա:
> 
> Այս վեճը սկսվեց նրանից, որ Ամմէի ասածից ես հասկացա, որ մի տեղ դու ասել ես, որ *պատահականություններ չկան*, իսկ նա էլ պնդում է, թե ոչ, պատահականություններ կան:


մի հատ խնդրում եմ գտի էլի, թե ես որտեղ եմ ասել, որ պատահականություններ չկան


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sambitbaba

> մի հատ խնդրում եմ գտի էլի, թե ես որտեղ եմ ասել, որ պատահականություններ չկան


Կներես, բայց չեմ փնտրի, Տրիբուն ջան…
Նախ, որ ես չեմ էլ պնդում, թե դու ասել ես. ես ասացի, որ Ամմէի ասածից այդպես հասկացա: Սա նշանակում է. *ինձ այդպես թվաց*: Ու շարունակել եմ, որ չփնտրեցի, ասել ես, թե ոչ: Քանզի իմ կարծիքը համընկնում է նրան, որ պատահականություններ չկան:
Եվ հետո, կարևոր էլ չի, ասել ես, թե չես ասել: Դա մեր վեճի մեջ ոչ մի պարզություն մտցնել չի կարող:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տես, մի թիթեռի պատճառով շան օրը գցեցին ...


Սամբիտբաբա ջան, քեզ ո՞վ ա շան օրը քցել: Ասա Ակումբով բռնենք պոչն ու կանջները կտրենք:  :Ok: 

Ընկեր, դու համեմատություններ ու մեջբերումներ ես անում, մենք էլ քննարկում ենք: Բա ուզում ես քո բոլոր գրառումներն առանք քննարկվելու հալած յուղի տեղ անցնե՞ն: Հատկապես երբ քո համեմատություններով ու մեջբերումներով, կանխամտածված կամ ոչ, խառնաշփոթ ես ստեղծում: 

Հ.Գ. Հարյուրերորդ կապիկի էֆեկտի մաիսն էլ լսել ենք: Ուղղակի էնքան անտեղին էր «հարյուրերոդ կապիկի տեսությանը ծանոթ եք» հարցդ ու քննարկվող թեմայից էնքան դուրս, որ պատասխանելու կարիք չառաջացավ: Թիթեռի հետ կապված դեռ որոշակի քննարկման նյութ կար, քանի որ կարելի էր հեռավոր եզրեր գտնել պատահականության հետ: Բայց կապիկների հետ կապ ոչ մեկս չտեսանք: Էտ նույն բանն ա, որ ես մեկ էլ մեջ ընկնեմ քո ու Արէայի քննարկման մեջ ու ասեմ «Բերթհովենի հինգերորդ սիմֆոնիան լսե՞լ եք»:

----------


## Enna Adoly



----------


## Enna Adoly



----------

Mephistopheles (27.05.2013), VisTolog (27.05.2013), Աթեիստ (27.05.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

արժե՞ չէ,որ դժոխք լինի...

----------

Mephistopheles (27.05.2013), VisTolog (27.05.2013), Վոլտերա (27.05.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

ես են երրորդ շարքի աջից առաջինի հետ եմ ուզում  :Jpit:

----------

Անվերնագիր (27.05.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> ես են երրորդ շարքի աջից առաջինի հետ եմ ուզում


 :Think: ու վե՞րջ:

----------


## Enna Adoly

Ես բոլորի,բայց հատկապես 2-րդ շարքի ձախից 2-րդը

----------


## Enna Adoly

Մեֆի Ջոն ԼԵննոն էլա :Hands Up:

----------

Mephistopheles (27.05.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

Ավելի լավ է դժոխքում տիրակալ, քան դրախտում ստրուկ:  :Yes:

----------

Enna Adoly (27.05.2013), Վոլտերա (27.05.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> ու վե՞րջ:


դու իրան չգիտես, ինքը լրիվ դժոխք տանելու ա

----------


## Վահե-91

> ես են երրորդ շարքի աջից առաջինի հետ եմ ուզում





> Ես բոլորի,բայց հատկապես 2-րդ շարքի ձախից 2-րդը


բո՞լորի  :Huh:  հատկապես է՞տ պապիի  :Scare:

----------


## Mephistopheles

դրախտում ով կա՞… խաբար ե՞ք…

----------


## Enna Adoly

> դրախտում ով կա՞… խաբար ե՞ք…


չգիտեմ,բայց հաստատ լավ վիճակ չի.իշխանության կռիվա ասում են

----------


## Enna Adoly

> բո՞լորի  հատկապես է՞տ պապիի


 :Think: հա,խի՞ էտ պապին ինչա՞

----------


## Enna Adoly

> դու իրան չգիտես, ինքը լրիվ դժոխք տանելու ա


դե լավ,որ ասում ես... :LOL:

----------


## Վոլտերա

Ճիշտն ասած հավես չարեցի 72 էջն էլ կարդամ, բայց քանի էս թեման ակտիվ ա, պիտի ասեմ: Ջահելներ, պետք չի ինքնահաստատվել ինքներդ ձեզ աթեիստ կոչելով, պետք չի Էյնշտեյնի ու Բոդլերի ասած էշությունները կրկնել, ավելի լավ էշություններ կան, ու ընդհանրապես կարելի ա ուրիշ ձևով ինքնահաստատվել: Օրինակ ես խորհուրդ կտայի ռամշտայն լսել կամ Սևակի ֆանատ դառնալ: Լավ օգնում ա: Մեկ էլ հակաքրիստոսը մի շփոթեք աթեիզմի հետ: Դրանք լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են: Աթեիզմը Աստծո ժխումն ա, հակաքրիստոսը Աստծոն ու իր օրենքներին դեմ լինելն ա: Մի հատ կողմնորոշվեք: Էդ երկուսն էլ լավ օգնում են մարդկանց մեջ երևալու համար: :Cool:

----------

Freeman (28.05.2013), Sambitbaba (28.05.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Իսկ վաբշե դժոխքն էդքան էլ վատ տեղ չի: Մի քիչ ցուրտ ա, բայց էդ սովորելու վրայա: Համեցեք դժոխք, ես ձեզ կդիմավորեմ:

----------

Freeman (28.05.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Ճիշտն ասած հավես չարեցի 72 էջն էլ կարդամ, բայց քանի էս թեման ակտիվ ա, պիտի ասեմ: Ջահելներ, պետք չի ինքնահաստատվել ինքներդ ձեզ աթեիստ կոչելով, պետք չի Էյնշտեյնի ու Բոդլերի ասած էշությունները կրկնել, ավելի լավ էշություններ կան, ու ընդհանրապես կարելի ա ուրիշ ձևով ինքնահաստատվել: Օրինակ ես խորհուրդ կտայի ռամշտայն լսել կամ Սևակի ֆանատ դառնալ: Լավ օգնում ա: Մեկ էլ հակաքրիստոսը մի շփոթեք աթեիզմի հետ: Դրանք լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են: Աթեիզմը Աստծո ժխումն ա, հակաքրիստոսը Աստծոն ու իր օրենքներին դեմ լինելն ա: Մի հատ կողմնորոշվեք: Էդ երկուսն էլ լավ օգնում են մարդկանց մեջ երևալու համար:


եթե դու հավատը ինքնահաստատում ես կոչում,ապա ես քեզ ասելու ոչինչ չունեմ:Ասածդ տափակություն է:

----------


## Վոլտերա

> դրախտում ով կա՞… խաբար ե՞ք…


Իսկ քեզ ոչ մեկը չի հասնում, ոչ դրախտը, որ դժոխքը, քեզ մեջտեղում կկանգնացնենք, գայըշնիկը կլինես

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Իսկ վաբշե դժոխքն էդքան էլ վատ տեղ չի: Մի քիչ ցուրտ ա, բայց էդ սովորելու վրայա: Համեցեք դժոխք, ես ձեզ կդիմավորեմ:


քրիստոսին պաշտողներն էլ են փոստորեն դժոխք գնում:Վատ չի...

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Իսկ քեզ ոչ մեկը չի հասնում, ոչ դրախտը, որ դժոխքը, քեզ մեջտեղում կկանգնացնենք, գայըշնիկը կլինես


Էտ դու երբանի՞ց ես պաշտոն բաժանող դառել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ քեզ ոչ մեկը չի հասնում, ոչ դրախտը, որ դժոխքը, քեզ մեջտեղում կկանգնացնենք, գայըշնիկը կլինես


իմ տեղը դժոխքում բրոնյա ա արած Մարի ջան…

----------


## Վոլտերա

> եթե դու հավատը ինքնահաստատում ես կոչում,ապա ես քեզ ասելու ոչինչ չունեմ:Ասածդ տափակություն է:


Տափակությունը ձեր ինքնահաստատվելու միջոցն ա, էլի եմ ասում, ուրիշ ավելի օգնող միջոցներ կան: Դե եթե քո վրա վերցրեցիր ու մի բան էլ նեղվեցիր ասածիցս, ուրեմն մի բան կա, որ ասում եմ: Իսկ Եթե դու աթեիզմը հավատ ես համարում, արի պաչեմ ճակատդ:

----------


## Enna Adoly

Եկել ես աթեիզմի թեմայում քրիստոնեական ճառերդ բանեցնում ես որ ի՞նչ անես...Կամ կռիվ ես տալիս հետս,արդեն հասկացել եմ,որ խիստ հավատացյալ ես,հետո էլ քո ասածով ես Էյնշտեյնի ասածին եմ կախվում,դու էլ աստվածաշնչի ամեն մի տառից ես կախվում ու համարում սրբություն:
Չնայած նոր եմ իմացել,որ Էյնշտեյնը կամ մնացածները աթեիստ են եղել:Ասեմ,որ այդ փաստ ինձ ուրախացրել է:

----------


## Վոլտերա

> քրիստոսին պաշտողներն էլ են փոստորեն դժոխք գնում:Վատ չի...


Հեչ վատ չի, ես կասեի շատ լավ ա



> Էտ դու երբանի՞ց ես պաշտոն բաժանող դառել:


Միշտ, ուղղակի դու ես առաջին անգամ նկատում



> իմ տեղը դժոխքում բրոնյա ա արած Մարի ջան…


Ինչի ընդեղ տեղ կա, ասում են էնքան շատ են, որ կեսին դրախտ են ուղարկում

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Եկել ես աթեիզմի թեմայում քրիստոնեական ճառերդ բանեցնում ես որ ի՞նչ անես...Կամ կռիվ ես տալիս հետս,արդեն հասկացել եմ,որ խիստ հավատացյալ ես,հետո էլ քո ասածով ես Էյնշտեյնի ասածին եմ կախվում,դու էլ աստվածաշնչի ամեն մի տառից ես կախվում ու համարում սրբություն:
> Չնայած նոր եմ իմացել,որ Էյնշտեյնը կամ մնացածները աթեիստ են եղել:Ասեմ,որ այդ փաստ ինձ ուրախացրել է:


Սիրելիս, դու իմ փոխարեն մի խոսիր, ես երբեք նման բաներ չեմ ասել: Քո տարիքում էդ նորմալ ա, ինքնահաստատվելն էդքան էլ վատ բան չի, դու մի նեղվի: Իսկ եթե դու աստված ասելով հասկանում ես ինչ-որ մեկը նստած կառավարում ա բոլորին, ուրեմն կարամ մի հատ էլ ճակատդ պաչել, ես պաչելու խնդիր չունեմ: Էլի եմ ասում դու մի որոշիր, թե ես ում եմ պաշտում, մանավանդ եթե նման բան երբեք չեմ ասել:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Տափակությունը ձեր ինքնահաստատվելու միջոցն ա, էլի եմ ասում, ուրիշ ավելի օգնող միջոցներ կան: Դե եթե քո վրա վերցրեցիր ու մի բան էլ նեղվեցիր ասածիցս, ուրեմն մի բան կա, որ ասում եմ: Իսկ Եթե դու աթեիզմը հավատ ես համարում, արի պաչեմ ճակատդ:


Դու կոնկրետ իմ գրածի վրա ես ասում ,հետաքրքիրա,որ մարդկանց թվումա,թե իրանց արածը մենակ իրենք գիտեն:Ֆեյսում էլ ես նույն ճառը գրել,կույր չեմ տեսել եմ:Ինքնահաստատման ձևա քեզ համար,թող լինի ինձ համար մեկա:
Հ.Գ.Աթեիզմին հակասող շատ պատկերացումներ ունեմ և ինձ էտքան էլ աթեիստ չեմ համարում:Կարծեմ ֆեյսբուկյան քո ճառերը լսելուց հետո մի անգամ ասել եմ,որ ինձ համար կա մեկ աստված՝ Տիեզերքը:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Սիրելիս, դու իմ փոխարեն մի խոսիր, ես երբեք նման բաներ չեմ ասել: Քո տարիքում էդ նորմալ ա, ինքնահաստատվելն էդքան էլ վատ բան չի, դու մի նեղվի: Իսկ եթե դու աստված ասելով հասկանում ես ինչ-որ մեկը նստած կառավարում ա բոլորին, ուրեմն կարամ մի հատ էլ ճակատդ պաչել, ես պաչելու խնդիր չունեմ: Էլի եմ ասում դու մի որոշիր, թե ես ում եմ պաշտում, մանավանդ եթե նման բան երբեք չեմ ասել:


Ինքնահաստատվե՞լ,երբեք չեմ փորձել...Երբեք չեմ էլ փորձի:Թե քո երևակայության մեջ ինչա ստեղծվել ինձ ընդհանրապես չի հետաքրքրում:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Հեչ վատ չի, ես կասեի շատ լավ ա
> 
> Միշտ, ուղղակի դու ես առաջին անգամ նկատում


Հա ափսոս ո՛չ դժոխք կա,ո՛չ դրախտ

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Հեչ վատ չի, ես կասեի շատ լավ ա


Դե դու պայքարում ես,որ դժոխք չէ՞ գնաս

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Ինքնահաստատվե՞լ,երբեք չեմ փորձել...Երբեք չեմ էլ փորձի:Թե քո երևակայության մեջ ինչա ստեղծվել ինձ ընդհանրապես չի հետաքրքրում:


Ագրեսիադ ոչ մի կերպ չեմ հասկանում



> Հա ափսոս ո՛չ դժոխք կա,ո՛չ դրախտ


Բայց ավելի շատ էս մի նախադասությունը չեմ հասկանում: Ուրեմն տենց մարդիկ կան :Shok:

----------


## VisTolog

> Ճիշտն ասած հավես չարեցի 72 էջն էլ կարդամ, բայց քանի էս թեման ակտիվ ա, պիտի ասեմ: Ջահելներ, պետք չի ինքնահաստատվել ինքներդ ձեզ աթեիստ կոչելով, պետք չի Էյնշտեյնի ու Բոդլերի ասած էշությունները կրկնել, ավելի լավ էշություններ կան, ու ընդհանրապես կարելի ա ուրիշ ձևով ինքնահաստատվել: Օրինակ ես խորհուրդ կտայի ռամշտայն լսել կամ Սևակի ֆանատ դառնալ: Լավ օգնում ա: Մեկ էլ հակաքրիստոսը մի շփոթեք աթեիզմի հետ: Դրանք լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են: Աթեիզմը Աստծո ժխումն ա, հակաքրիստոսը Աստծոն ու իր օրենքներին դեմ լինելն ա: Մի հատ կողմնորոշվեք: Էդ երկուսն էլ լավ օգնում են մարդկանց մեջ երևալու համար:


Ճի՛շտա, մի ինքնահաստատվեք ձեզ աթեիստ համարելով, կարդացե՛ք աստվածաշունչ, հավատացեք ամեն բառին, հավատացեք դժոխքին ու դրախտին, քրիստոսի գալստյանը, մեռելների հարությանը ( :Scare: ), ամեն օր աղոթեք աստծուն որ ապրում եք, շնորհակալ եղեք նրան հացի համար (չնայած դրա համար հացթուխին են շնորհակալ լինում), շնորհակալ եղեք առողջացած հիվանդի համար (դրա համար էլ բժշկին են շնորհակալ լինում), սիրեք ձեր մերձավորին, եթե ձեր աչքը հանեն, ձեր մյուս աչքը դեմ տվեք: Հավատացե՛ք, որ աստված սիրում է բոլորիս, էդ թվում Աֆրիկայի մեռնող երեխեքին, անբուժելի հիվանդներին, հաշմանդամներին:



Փառք ամենաբարի, ամենակարող, ամենա-ամենա տիրոջը:

----------

Enna Adoly (27.05.2013), Stranger_Friend (27.05.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Դե դու պայքարում ես,որ դժոխք չէ՞ գնաս


Չեմ ուզում հետդ լեզվակռվի մեջ մտնել: Քո տարիքին մնա ու էդքան վստահ մի խոսիր, շուտ ծնկի կիջեցնեն  :Smile:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Ագրեսիադ ոչ մի կերպ չեմ հասկանում
> 
> Բայց ավելի շատ էս մի նախադասությունը չեմ հասկանում: Ուրեմն տենց մարդիկ կան


Ագրեսիա չկա,դու էս ամեն ճառիդ մեջ փակ ձևով ուզում մի ծակող բան ասես աթեիստներին:Ֆեյսբուկը ապացույց,չփորձես հերքես:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Չեմ ուզում հետդ լեզվակռվի մեջ մտնել: Քո տարիքին մնա ու էդքան վստահ մի խոսիր, շուտ ծնկի կիջեցնեն


Հա տատ ջան,քո ասածնա

----------


## Mephistopheles

աղջիկերք, հանգստացեք…

----------

Enna Adoly (27.05.2013), Sambitbaba (28.05.2013), Stranger_Friend (27.05.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Ճի՛շտա, մի ինքնահաստատվեք ձեզ աթեիստ համարելով, կարդացե՛ք աստվածաշունչ, հավատացեք ամեն բառին, հավատացեք դժոխքին ու դրախտին, քրիստոսի գալստյանը, մեռելների հարությանը (), ամեն օր աղոթեք աստծուն որ ապրում եք, շնորհակալ եղեք նրան հացի համար (չնայած դրա համար հացթուխին են շնորհակալ լինում), շնորհակալ եղեք առողջացած հիվանդի համար (դրա համար էլ բժշկին են շնորհակալ լինում), սիրեք ձեր մերձավորին, եթե ձեր աչքը հանեն, ձեր մյուս աչքը դեմ տվեք: Հավատացե՛ք, որ աստված սիրում է բոլորիս, էդ թվում Աֆրիկայի մեռնող երեխեքին, անբուժելի հիվանդներին, հաշմանդամներին:


Հեգնանքդ միկերպ կուլ տվեցի, բայց ես նման բաներ երբեք չեմ ասել: Ես խոսեցի Քրիստոսից? Ես ընդամենը քննադատում են էն լակոտներին, ովքեր աթեիզմը որպես մոդա են ընդունում: Էդ արդեն ձեր գործն ա հավատում եք, չեք հավատում: Եթե նկատեցիք ընդհանրապես չեմ ասել, թե ինչին եմ հավատում: Դու տեղս մի որոշեք: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա էն նախադասությանը, եթե քեզ ապտակում են, մյուս այտդ էլ դեմ տուր, ասեմ, որ մենք ընդամենը երկու այտ ունենք... Մի քիչ մտածեք, կհասկանաք էդ նախադասության Ճիշտ իմաստը:

----------


## Sagittarius

:Jpit:

----------

Freeman (28.05.2013), Quyr Qery (09.06.2013), Ruby Rue (27.05.2013), Sambitbaba (29.05.2013), VisTolog (27.05.2013), Աթեիստ (27.05.2013), Անվերնագիր (28.05.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Ագրեսիա չկա,դու էս ամեն ճառիդ մեջ փակ ձևով ուզում մի ծակող բան ասես աթեիստներին:Ֆեյսբուկը ապացույց,չփորձես հերքես:


Դու էլ ամեն  ծակող բան վրադ մի վերցրու, մեղկ ես, չես դիմանա



> Հա տատ ջան,քո ասածնա


Հա բալես, իմ ասածն ա

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Ճի՛շտա, մի ինքնահաստատվեք ձեզ աթեիստ համարելով, կարդացե՛ք աստվածաշունչ, հավատացեք ամեն բառին, հավատացեք դժոխքին ու դրախտին, քրիստոսի գալստյանը, մեռելների հարությանը (), ամեն օր աղոթեք աստծուն որ ապրում եք, շնորհակալ եղեք նրան հացի համար (չնայած դրա համար հացթուխին են շնորհակալ լինում), շնորհակալ եղեք առողջացած հիվանդի համար (դրա համար էլ բժշկին են շնորհակալ լինում), սիրեք ձեր մերձավորին, եթե ձեր աչքը հանեն, ձեր մյուս աչքը դեմ տվեք: Հավատացե՛ք, որ աստված սիրում է բոլորիս, էդ թվում Աֆրիկայի մեռնող երեխեքին, անբուժելի հիվանդներին, հաշմանդամներին:
> 
> 
> 
> Փառք ամենաբարի, ամենակարող, ամենա-ամենա տիրոջը:


էտ շնորհակալությունները տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր ամենակարողների են ուղղում,այնպես որ կարևորը ասելն է,թե ում դա արդեն կարևոր չէ: :Smile: Իմ ամենասիրելի երգը հիշեցի շնորհակալության մասին...
спасибо, что закат ещё красный, а небо ещё голубое,
я ведь к нему так привык, оно мне такое родное.
спасибо, что могу дышать, спасибо, что ещё с ней,
я не чувствую в городе избыток химических отраслей,
спасибо, что живой, спасибо, что ещё не в цинке,
спасибо, что я ещё могу, купить овощей на рынке
спасибо, что у меня уши, а не скользкие влажные жабры,
спасибо скажи и ты, ведь для тебя это тоже важно.
спасибо за две руки, и чётное количество ног,
спасибо за пару глаз, и красиво посаженный рот.
спасибо, господь, за женщин, за милых таких
и прекрасных.
бывают, конечно, и шлюхи, но и с ними бывает классно.
спасибо папе и маме,
за то, что мне жизнь подарили.
спасибо скажи и ты, ведь тебя
точно так же родили.
спасибо за вид из окна, хоть там и пустырь новостройки
но это намного лучше, чем смотреть на больничные койки.
спасибо, что я не глухой, что могу ещё послушать баха
спасибо, что у нас не африка, и что в доме не очень жарко
спасибо скажи и ты, ведь для тебя это тоже важно.
спасибо за чувства и волю, даже если не всегда их хватает
зато, я всё это чувствую, зато я всё это знаю.
зато, я ещё не мёртв, хоть и каждый свой вдох умираю
спасибо скажи и ты.

----------

Վոլտերա (27.05.2013)

----------


## Ruby Rue

Ի՞նչ աթեիզմ, ի՞նչ աստված:
Աստվածը մեկը չէ, աստվածները՝ շա՜տ են:
Թորի մուրճը և Ֆրեյայի մատանին վկա, ձե՛զ պահեք դժոխքներն ու դրախտները:
Ես Վալհալլա եմ գնալու:

----------

Աթեիստ (27.05.2013), Վոլտերա (27.05.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

> Հեգնանքդ միկերպ կուլ տվեցի, բայց ես նման բաներ երբեք չեմ ասել: Ես խոսեցի Քրիստոսից? Ես ընդամենը քննադատում են էն լակոտներին, ովքեր աթեիզմը որպես մոդա են ընդունում: Էդ արդեն ձեր գործն ա հավատում եք, չեք հավատում: Եթե նկատեցիք ընդհանրապես չեմ ասել, թե ինչին եմ հավատում: Դու տեղս մի որոշեք: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա էն նախադասությանը, եթե քեզ ապտակում են, մյուս այտդ էլ դեմ տուր, ասեմ, որ մենք ընդամենը երկու այտ ունենք... Մի քիչ մտածեք, կհասկանաք էդ նախադասության Ճիշտ իմաստը:


Իմաստ կարելիա հորինել նաև սուրճի կոտրված բաժակի մեջ:

Ես չասեցի որ ասել ես, ուղղակի եթե տարիքով փոքր մեկը խոսումա աթեիզմից ու ինչ-որ չափով իրան աթեիստա համարում, դա չի նշանակում որ ինքը ինքնահաստատվումա, էդ նշանակումա որ իրա գիտակցությունն ու աշխարհի ճանաչողությունը էնքանա զարգացել, որ ինքը սկսումա ալտերնատիվներ փնտրել:

Ես ինքս շատ ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե 10 տարեկանից էլ երեխեքը սեփական կարծիք ու պատկերացում ունենան, մինչև որ հասարակությունն ու ընտանիքը չփչացնեն դա:

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Ի՞նչ աթեիզմ, ի՞նչ աստված:
> Աստվածը մեկը չէ, աստվածները՝ շա՜տ են:
> Թորի մուրճը և Ֆրեյայի մատանին վկա, ձե՛զ պահեք դժոխքներն ու դրախտները:
> Ես Վալհալլա եմ գնալու:


Ես որ մեռնելուց հետո Բլրակ եմ գնալու, դուք ձեզ տեսեք  :Jpit:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> աղջիկերք, հանգստացեք…


Մեֆ,ես հանգիստ եմ եղել ու հիմա էլ հանգիստ եմ,կարծում եմ Մարին էլ... :Smile:

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Իմաստ կարելիա հորինել նաև սուրճի կոտրված բաժակի մեջ:
> 
> Ես չասեցի որ ասել ես, ուղղակի եթե տարիքով փոքր մեկը խոսումա աթեիզմից ու ինչ-որ չափով իրան աթեիստա համարում, դա չի նշանակում որ ինքը ինքնահաստատվումա, էդ նշանակումա որ իրա գիտակցությունն ու աշխարհի ճանաչողությունը էնքանա զարգացել, որ ինքը սկսումա ալտերնատիվներ փնտրել:
> 
> Ես ինքս շատ ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե 10 տարեկանից էլ երեխեքը սեփական կարծիք ու պատկերացում ունենան, մինչև որ հասարակությունն ու ընտանիքը չփչացնեն դա:


Ինձ համար աթեիզմը սահմանափակում ա ընդամենը: Ես ավելի շատ կընդունեմ հակաքրիստոսներին ու սատանայապաշտներին, քան աթեիզմը, լավ մնացեք  :Smile:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Իմաստ կարելիա հորինել նաև սուրճի կոտրված բաժակի մեջ:
> 
> Ես չասեցի որ ասել ես, ուղղակի եթե տարիքով փոքր մեկը խոսումա աթեիզմից ու ինչ-որ չափով իրան աթեիստա համարում, դա չի նշանակում որ ինքը ինքնահաստատվումա, էդ նշանակումա որ իրա գիտակցությունն ու աշխարհի ճանաչողությունը էնքանա զարգացել, որ ինքը սկսումա ալտերնատիվներ փնտրել:
> 
> Ես ինքս շատ ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե 10 տարեկանից էլ երեխեքը սեփական կարծիք ու պատկերացում ունենան, մինչև որ հասարակությունն ու ընտանիքը չփչացնեն դա:


Մարին ինձանից մի տարովա մեծ ընդամենը :LOL: Ուղղակի ինքն իրեն շաատ մեծա համարում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ,ես հանգիստ եմ եղել ու հիմա էլ հանգիստ եմ,կարծում եմ Մարին էլ...


օքեյ

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Մարին ինձանից մի տարովա մեծ ընդամենըՈւղղակի ինքն իրեն շաատ մեծա համարում:


Տարիքն ընդհանրապես կապ չունի հարգելիս, էլի եմ ասում իմ տեղը մի որոշիր, քմծիծաղդ էլ դասարանցիներիդ բաժին կհանես, իմացիր ում հետ ոնց

----------


## VisTolog

> Մարին ինձանից մի տարովա մեծ ընդամենըՈւղղակի ինքն իրեն շաատ մեծա համարում:


Եթե 10 տարեկանի պահով ես ասում, ապա գիտեմ որ դու տաս տարեկան չես: :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինձ համար աթեիզմը սահմանափակում ա ընդամենը: Ես ավելի շատ կընդունեմ հակաքրիստոսներին ու սատանայապաշտներին, քան աթեիզմը, լավ մնացեք


Մարի ջան, սխալ ես ասում… դա էդքան էլ տենց չի…

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Մարի ջան, սխալ ես ասում… դա էդքան էլ տենց չի…


Դրա համար շեշտեցի *ինձ համար*, դու էլ լավ մնա  :Smile:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Տարիքն ընդհանրապես կապ չունի հարգելիս, էլի եմ ասում իմ տեղը մի որոշիր, քմծիծաղդ էլ դասարանցիներիդ բաժին կհանես, իմացիր ում հետ ոնց


Տեսեք ով է ասում տարիքը կապ չունի,նա ,ով վայրկյանը մեկ տարիքիցա խոսել...
Հոգին տարիք չունի.իմ համար դա է,ուղղակի ամեն մեկի հետ իր լեզվով պիտի խոսես,որ կարողանա հասկանալ:

----------


## VisTolog

> Ինձ համար աթեիզմը սահմանափակում ա ընդամենը: Ես ավելի շատ կընդունեմ հակաքրիստոսներին ու սատանայապաշտներին, քան աթեիզմը, լավ մնացեք


Ցանկացած կրոնա-հավատքային ուղղվածություն տալիսա մտքի, հնարավորությունների, կարծիքների սահմանափակում, իսկ աթեիզմը հանումա էդ սահմանափակումը:


Առայժմ:

----------

Աթեիստ (27.05.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Եթե 10 տարեկանի պահով ես ասում, ապա գիտեմ որ դու տաս տարեկան չես:


Չէ,ուղղակի ինքը էնպես իրեն պառավացրեց,որ  կողքինների մոտ էլ կարծիք ստեղծվեց ,որ նա շատ մեծ է...

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Տարիքն ընդհանրապես կապ չունի հարգելիս, էլի եմ ասում իմ տեղը մի որոշիր, քմծիծաղդ էլ դասարանցիներիդ բաժին կհանես, իմացիր ում հետ ոնց


Տարիքը շատ լավ էլ կապ ունի ու վստահ մի՛ եղեք, որ մի տարի հետո ձեր կարծիքը չի փոխվելու այս թեմայի վերաբերյալ  :Cool:

----------

Sambitbaba (29.05.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դրա համար շեշտեցի *ինձ համար*, դու էլ լավ մնա


ամեն ինչն էլ կարաս ասես "ինձ համար" ու համարես որ ճիշտ ես ասում… տենց չի Մարի ջան… ավելի լավ ա ասես թե ինչն ա սահմանափակում…

----------

Katka (27.05.2013), Sambitbaba (29.05.2013), Աթեիստ (27.05.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Ես էլ բան չունեմ ավելացնելու:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես էլ բան չունեմ ավելացնելու:


ունես, բայց նեղացել ես ու չես ասում… մի նեղացի… ավելի լավ ա բոլորիս փորձես համոզել որ դու ճիշտ ես ասում…

----------

Sambitbaba (28.05.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

Հիմա գրեմ իմ կրոնի մասին,որը ինձ համար կա,մյուսների համար ՝ոչ:
Նույն կրոնի հետևորդները տարբեր մտածելակերպի տեր մարդիկ են,հետևաբար տարբեր կերպ են պատկերացնում նույն կրոնը:Անհերքերլի է այն փաստը,որ ինչ-որ ուժ կառավարում է մեր մոլորակը:Իմ կարծիքով,դա Տիեզերքն է,որի մի մասն է կազմում բնությունը:Մարդը Տիեզերքի մի չնչին մասն է ,բայց կառավարվում է բնության բոլոր օրենքների համաձայն:Ինչպես բնության մեջ՝ մեր կյանքում էլ կա գոյության կռիվ,բնական ընտրություն,բայց մեզ մոտ մի փոքր այլ է,քանզի մենք ունենք գիտակցություն:Մեր գիտակցության մեջ է Տիեզերքը և հակառակը՝Տիեզերքում է մեր գիտակցությունը:Ինքս համոզվել եմ,որ աղոթքները,որոնք ի սրտե են հասնում  են Տիեզերք:Ինչո՞ւմն է կայանում դրա գաղտնիքը:Բանն այն է.որ մեր միտքը հաղորդակցվում է Տիեզերքի հետ և յուրաքանչյուր մտածածը հասնում է Տիեզերք,եթե նրա մեջ որոշակի չափով ուժ է դրվում:Յուրաքանչյուր հավատ հիմնված է բառերի վրա,որոնց հավատալով մարդու խոսքը կամ աղոթքը իրոք կատարում է իր գործը:
Մի բան էլ,որը շատ անգամներ եմ ասել և կասեմ.Տիեզերքը հայելի է մեր արաքների,մտքերի հայելին,որը արտացոլվում է ապագայի մեջ:ՊԻտի ուշադիր լինել մտքերում,որովհետև հնարավոր է,որ անկախ ձեզնից ուժ տրամադրեք այդ մտքին և անկախ ձեր կամքից այն իրականություն գա:

----------

Sambitbaba (28.05.2013), Վոլտերա (27.05.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> ունես, բայց նեղացել ես ու չես ասում… մի նեղացի… ավելի լավ ա բոլորիս փորձես համոզել որ դու ճիշտ ես ասում…


Հա ունեմ

----------

Freeman (28.05.2013), VisTolog (27.05.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Հիմա գրեմ իմ կրոնի մասին,որը ինձ համար կա,մյուսների համար ՝ոչ:
> Նույն կրոնի հետևորդները տարբեր մտածելակերպի տեր մարդիկ են,հետևաբար տարբեր կերպ են պատկերացնում նույն կրոնը:Անհերքերլի է այն փաստը,որ ինչ-որ ուժ կառավարում է մեր մոլորակը:Իմ կարծիքով,դա Տիեզերքն է,որի մի մասն է կազմում բնությունը:Մարդը Տիեզերքի մի չնչին մասն է ,բայց կառավարվում է բնության բոլոր օրենքների համաձայն:Ինչպես բնության մեջ՝ մեր կյանքում էլ կա գոյության կռիվ,բնական ընտրություն,բայց մեզ մոտ մի փոքր այլ է,քանզի մենք ունենք գիտակցություն:Մեր գիտակցության մեջ է Տիեզերքը և հակառակը՝Տիեզերքում է մեր գիտակցությունը:Ինքս համոզվել եմ,որ աղոթքները,որոնք ի սրտե են հասնում Տիեզերք:Ինչո՞ւմն է կայանում դրա գաղտնիքը:Բանն այն է.որ մեր միտքը հաղորդակցվում է Տիեզերքի հետ և յուրաքանչյուր մտածածը հասնում է Տիեզերք,եթե նրա մեջ որոշակի չափով ուժ է դրվում:Յուրաքանչյուր հավատ հիմնված է բառերի վրա,որոնց հավատալով մարդու խոսքը կամ աղոթքը իրոք կատարում է իր գործը:
> Մի բան էլ,որը շատ անգամներ եմ ասել և կասեմ.Տիեզերքը հայելի է մեր արաքների,մտքերի հայելին,որը արտացոլվում է ապագայի մեջ:ՊԻտի ուշադիր լինել մտքերում,որովհետև հնարավոր է,որ անկախ ձեզնից ուժ տրամադրեք այդ մտքին և անկախ ձեր կամքից այն իրականություն գա:


Սա իմ կարծքին է այն բանի վերբերյալ,որին անվանում են հավատ:Իմ հավատը շղթա է.
Տիեզերք->Բնություն->Մարդ->ՄԻտք->Տիեզերք->Բնություն->Մարդ->Միտք->...

----------

Վոլտերա (27.05.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Հիմա գրեմ իմ կրոնի մասին,որը ինձ համար կա,մյուսների համար ՝ոչ:
> Նույն կրոնի հետևորդները տարբեր մտածելակերպի տեր մարդիկ են,հետևաբար տարբեր կերպ են պատկերացնում նույն կրոնը:Անհերքերլի է այն փաստը,որ ինչ-որ ուժ կառավարում է մեր մոլորակը:Իմ կարծիքով,դա Տիեզերքն է,որի մի մասն է կազմում բնությունը:Մարդը Տիեզերքի մի չնչին մասն է ,բայց կառավարվում է բնության բոլոր օրենքների համաձայն:Ինչպես բնության մեջ՝ մեր կյանքում էլ կա գոյության կռիվ,բնական ընտրություն,բայց մեզ մոտ մի փոքր այլ է,քանզի մենք ունենք գիտակցություն:Մեր գիտակցության մեջ է Տիեզերքը և հակառակը՝Տիեզերքում է մեր գիտակցությունը:Ինքս համոզվել եմ,որ աղոթքները,որոնք ի սրտե են հասնում  են Տիեզերք:Ինչո՞ւմն է կայանում դրա գաղտնիքը:Բանն այն է.որ մեր միտքը հաղորդակցվում է Տիեզերքի հետ և յուրաքանչյուր մտածածը հասնում է Տիեզերք,եթե նրա մեջ որոշակի չափով ուժ է դրվում:Յուրաքանչյուր հավատ հիմնված է բառերի վրա,որոնց հավատալով մարդու խոսքը կամ աղոթքը իրոք կատարում է իր գործը:
> Մի բան էլ,որը շատ անգամներ եմ ասել և կասեմ.Տիեզերքը հայելի է մեր արաքների,մտքերի հայելին,որը արտացոլվում է ապագայի մեջ:ՊԻտի ուշադիր լինել մտքերում,որովհետև հնարավոր է,որ անկախ ձեզնից ուժ տրամադրեք այդ մտքին և անկախ ձեր կամքից այն իրականություն գա:


Հավեսն աաա, տեսնես մենք ինչի էինք կռվում... Ուղղակի ես չեմ ասել ու չեմ ասելու իմ կրոնական կողմնորոշումը, դրա համար կռիվ ստացվեց:

----------

Stranger_Friend (27.05.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա ունեմ


սրանով քեզ դատե՞մ… քո մասին կարծիք կազմե՞մ…

----------


## Katka

> Հա ունեմ


А вот и нет! :Tongue:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Հավեսն աաա, տեսնես մենք ինչի էինք կռվում... Ուղղակի ես չեմ ասել ու չեմ ասելու իմ կրոնական կողմնորոշումը, դրա համար կռիվ ստացվեց:


Տեսնես էլի...Տեսա՞ր,որ ես աթեիստ չեմ

----------


## Վոլտերա

> սրանով քեզ դատե՞մ… քո մասին կարծիք կազմե՞մ…


Հա: ինչի տենց չի? Մեֆ ես քեզ շատ եմ սիրում, բայց մեկ-մեկ ցանկություն եմ ունենում....

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Տեսնես էլի...Տեսա՞ր,որ ես աթեիստ չեմ


Դու ինքդ էիր քեզ էդպես ասում: Իսկ քո ասածը աթեիզմը չի: Ավելի հավեես ու ճիշտ բան ա: Ես բարիշել չեմ սիրում, բայց ոնց հասկացա մենք իրար չէինք հասկացել...

----------


## Վոլտերա

> А вот и нет!


 Համաձայն եմ

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Դու ինքդ էիր քեզ էդպես ասում: Իսկ քո ասածը աթեիզմը չի: Ավելի հավեես ու ճիշտ բան ա: Ես բարիշել չեմ սիրում, բայց ոնց հասկացա մենք իրար չէինք հասկացել...


Հա գիտեմ,որովհետև ոչ մի կրոնի հետ,իմ կրոնը չէր բռնում...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա: *ինչի տենց չի?* Մեֆ ես քեզ շատ եմ սիրում, բայց մեկ-մեկ ցանկություն եմ ունենում....


տենց էլ կա… բայց իմ համար չէ

----------


## Վոլտերա

> տենց էլ կա… բայց իմ համար չէ


Հա մարդիկ կան, որ մենակ ջարդում վառում ու նեղացնում են, իրենց համար պարզ ա տենց չի լինի

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Համաձայն եմ


հա,համաձայն եմ

----------

Վոլտերա (27.05.2013)

----------


## Katka

> Համաձայն եմ


А кто люди? :Jpit:

----------


## Վոլտերա

> А кто люди?


Դե ասեցինք էլի  :Jpit:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ցանկացած կրոնա-հավատքային ուղղվածություն տալիսա մտքի, հնարավորությունների, կարծիքների սահմանափակում, իսկ աթեիզմը հանումա էդ սահմանափակումը:


"Իսկ աթեիզմը հանումա էդ սահմանափակումը", փոխարինելով դա՝ իր սահմանափակումներով, և դրանցից ամենակարևորը՝ Աստծո գոյության հնարավորության սահմանափակումը: 
Այդ առումով աթեիզմը ոչնչով չի տարբերվում կրոնից: Նրանցից ամեն մեկը քարոզում է իր քաղաքականությունը: Ըստ այդմ՝ երկուսն էլ թերի են և սահմանափակ:
Յուրաքանչյուր կրոն սահմանափակում է Աստծոն իր դոգմաների մեջ և դրանցից դուրս անհնարին է համարում Աստծո գոյությունը:
Աթեիզմը սահմանափակում է կյանքը, անհնարին համարելով Աստծո առկայությունն այդ նույն կյանքի մեջ:

----------

Rammstein (01.06.2013), Վոլտերա (28.05.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

> Աթեիզմը սահմանափակում է կյանքը, անհնարին համարելով Աստծո առկայությունն այդ նույն կյանքի մեջ:


Հնարավորա որ սահմանափակումա, բայց առանց աստծո գաղափարի սահմաններն ավելի լայն են դառնում:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Հնարավորա որ սահմանափակումա, բայց առանց աստծո գաղափարի սահմաններն ավելի լայն են դառնում:


Ինքն էլ կյանքի ծագման կենսաբանական ուղինա համարում ճիշտ,հետևաբար չի սահմանափակվում:

----------


## Tig

> Հնարավորա որ սահմանափակումա, բայց առանց աստծո գաղափարի սահմաններն ավելի լայն են դառնում:


Իսկ երբ էվոլյուցիան համադրում ես Աստծո գաղափարի հետ, սահմաննները էլ ավելի են լայնանում  :Jpit:

----------

Rammstein (01.06.2013), Sambitbaba (28.05.2013), Varzor (29.05.2013), Վոլտերա (28.05.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Իսկ երբ էվոլյուցիան համադրում ես Աստծո գաղափարի հետ, սահմաննները էլ ավելի են լայնանում


Ես ասածդ էսպես եմ հասկանում,հոգեկան աշխարհը աստվածնա ստեղծել,իսկ մարմինը էվոլյուցիան

----------

Tig (28.05.2013), Վոլտերա (28.05.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Կրոնը/աստված հոգևոր աշխարհի հետ որևէ առնչություն չունի… կրոնը և աստծո գաղափարը ստեղծված ա սահմանափակելու համար… դրա նպատակն ա հենց դա, ուրիշ, այլ բովանդակություն այն չունի… 

Աթեիզմն առաջարկում ա կյանքին նայել առանց սահմանափակումների ու մարդկային գործողությունները հիմնել զուտ մարդասիրության ու ստեղծագործական բնույթի վրա… սերն ա շարժիչ ուժը ու երբ որ սիրուն "աստված" ես կոչում ու տալիս անտեսանելի բիձուկի կամ էակինտեսք ես տալիս որը քեզ սահմանափակում ա, դրանով տեղի ա ունենում սրբապղծություն… սերը կրոն չի…

----------

Arpine (28.05.2013), Enna Adoly (28.05.2013), Jarre (28.05.2013), Tig (28.05.2013), VisTolog (28.05.2013), Մինա (28.05.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Կրոնը/աստված հոգևոր աշխարհի հետ որևէ առնչություն չունի… կրոնը և աստծո գաղափարը ստեղծված ա սահմանափակելու համար… դրա նպատակն ա հենց դա, ուրիշ, այլ բովանդակություն այն չունի… 
> 
> Աթեիզմն առաջարկում ա կյանքին նայել առանց սահմանափակումների ու մարդկային գործողությունները հիմնել զուտ մարդասիրության ու ստեղծագործական բնույթի վրա… սերն ա շարժիչ ուժը ու երբ որ սիրուն "աստված" ես կոչում ու տալիս անտեսանելի բիձուկի կամ էակինտեսք ես տալիս որը քեզ սահմանափակում ա, դրանով տեղի ա ունենում սրբապղծություն… սերը կրոն չի…


Աստված էլ կրոն չի: Կրոնն ուղղակի խլել է Աստծոն մարդուց, իսկ վերջինս էլ հոժարակամ նվիրել է իր Աստծոն` կրոնին:

----------

Tig (28.05.2013), Վոլտերա (28.05.2013)

----------


## Tig

> Ես ասածդ էսպես եմ հասկանում,հոգեկան աշխարհը աստվածնա ստեղծել,իսկ մարմինը էվոլյուցիան


Կարելի է և այսպիսի ձևակերպում տալ, բայց մի ուղղում, ոչ թե հոգեկան, այլ հոգևոր:

Իսկ իմ համար հոգևոր աշխարհը նույնպես էվոլյուցիայի ենթակա երևույթ է: Ինկատի ունեմ մարդկային հոգևոր աշխարհը: ՈՒ քանի որ դա այդպես է, ապա իմ համար այս աշխարհում, ավելի ճիշտ *այս կյանքում*, չկա առանձին հոգևոր և առանձին մարմնական աշխարհներ /դրանից դուրս գուցե և կա/: Այ ստեղից է սկսվում բոլոր հակասությունները: Դա մի միասնական համակարգ է: Իմ համար անհոգի մարմին գոյություն չունի: Իսկ մարմինը՝ այսինքն նյութը հոգևորին հնարավորություն է տալիս ինքնադրսևորվելու և դրա միջոցով ինքնաարտահայտվելու ու ինքնաճանաչվելու: Այսինքն հոգին էլ առանց մարմնի մի սուբստանցիա է, որը *այս կյանքի* տեսանկյունից ոչինչ է, քանի որ չի դրսևորվում...
Մի քիչ խուճուճ ա ստացվում, բայց դա միայն առաջին հայացքից...

----------

Freeman (01.06.2013), Sambitbaba (28.05.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Աստված էլ կրոն չի*: Կրոնն ուղղակի խլել է Աստծոն մարդուց, իսկ վերջինս էլ հոժարակամ նվիրել է իր Աստծոն` կրոնին:


որպեսզի բանավիճենք այս թեմայի շուրջ, նախ պետք ա սահմանենք թե ինչ ա աստված… շատ դժվար ա, եթե ոչ անհնար սահմանել մի բան որի գոյությունը ոչ կարելի ա ապացուցել և ոչ էլ ապացուցել չգոյությունը… դժբախտաբար աստծո անունն ամբողջ մարդկության պատմության մեջ ասոցիացվել ա միայն կրոնի հետ… ուրիշ դեպք չկա… այն ինչ մասին դու ես խոսում՝ խիղճն ա…

----------

Arpine (28.05.2013), Sambitbaba (29.05.2013)

----------


## Tig

> որպեսզի բանավիճենք այս թեմայի շուրջ, նախ պետք ա սահմանենք թե ինչ ա աստված… շատ դժվար ա, եթե ոչ անհնար սահմանել մի բան որի գոյությունը ոչ կարելի ա ապացուցել և ոչ էլ ապացուցել չգոյությունը… դժբախտաբար աստծո անունն ամբողջ մարդկության պատմության մեջ ասոցիացվել ա միայն կրոնի հետ… ուրիշ դեպք չկա… այն ինչ մասին դու ես խոսում՝ խիղճն ա…


Գնոստիցիզմը կարծեմ սահմանում է Աստծուն կրոնից դուրս, ու ոնցոր թե հանգում է *նաև* քո ասած խղճին... :Think: 

հ.գ. շատ չեմ խորացել, դրա համար կարծեմով եմ գրում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գնոստիցիզմը կարծեմ սահմանում է Աստծուն կրոնից դուրս, ու ոնցոր թե հանգում է *նաև* քո ասած խղճին...
> 
> հ.գ. շատ չեմ խորացել, դրա համար կարծեմով եմ գրում:


ատծուն համարյա անհնարա կրոնից դուրս բերել… խիղճը խիղճ ա… աստված էլ աստված…

----------


## Tig

> ատծուն համարյա անհնարա կրոնից դուրս բերել… խիղճը խիղճ ա… աստված էլ աստված…


Մեֆ ջան, եթե տենց հաստատուն պնդում ես, ուրեմն դու ինչոր կերպ քո համար սահմանել էս Աստված հասկացությունը, չէ՞... Դե կիսվի մենք էլ իմանանք: Իսկ եթե չես սահմանել, ուրեմն հաստատապես չես էլ կարա պնդես:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, եթե տենց հաստատուն պնդում ես, ուրեմն դու ինչոր կերպ քո համար սահմանել էս Աստված հասկացությունը, *չէ*՞... Դե կիսվի մենք էլ իմանանք: Իսկ եթե չես սահմանել, ուրեմն հաստատապես չես էլ կարա պնդես:


Չէ Տիգ ջան, չեմ սահմանել… ես չեմ ընդունում աստծու գոյությունը, ի՞նչը սահմանեմ… պտի սահմանի նա ով պնդում ա, որ կա… ու ապացուցի…

----------

Quyr Qery (09.06.2013), Tig (28.05.2013), VisTolog (29.05.2013), Աթեիստ (28.05.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէ Տիգ ջան, չեմ սահմանել… ես չեմ ընդունում աստծու գոյությունը, ի՞նչը սահմանեմ… պտի սահմանի նա ով պնդում ա, որ կա… ու ապացուցի…


Աստված որ լիներ, հիմա մեր կաթողիկոսի ոռը փեդ էր կոխել: Եթե մինչև հիմա չի կոխել, ուրեմն չկա:

----------

Mephistopheles (29.05.2013), Quyr Qery (09.06.2013), Արէա (29.05.2013), Դավիթ (01.06.2013), Մինա (29.05.2013)

----------


## Varzor

> Կրոնը/աստված հոգևոր աշխարհի հետ որևէ առնչություն չունի… *կրոնը և աստծո գաղափարը ստեղծված ա սահմանափակելու համար…* դրա նպատակն ա հենց դա, ուրիշ, այլ բովանդակություն այն չունի…


"Աստված" գաղափարն ինքնին մարդկային ուղեղի կողմից սահմանվող և այդ սահմաններից դուրս եկող գաղափար է և չի էլ կարող ինքնին սահնամափակում լինել: Այդ սահմանափակումները աստծո անունից սահմանում է կրոնը:
Ուստի բացարձակ համաձայն չեմ, որ երկուսն էլ նույն հարթության վրա էս դիտարկում:



> Աթեիզմն առաջարկում ա կյանքին նայել առանց սահմանափակումների ու *մարդկային գործողությունները հիմնել զուտ մարդասիրության ու ստեղծագործական բնույթի վրա*… սերն ա շարժիչ ուժը ու երբ որ սիրուն "աստված" ես կոչում ու տալիս անտեսանելի բիձուկի կամ էակինտեսք ես տալիս որը քեզ սահմանափակում ա, դրանով տեղի ա ունենում սրբապղծություն… սերը կրոն չի…


Ընդգծածս հատվածը ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան ուտոպիստական գաղափարախոսություն: Մեզ հայտնի մարդկային պատմության ընթացքում պատմության մեջ մնացած ու քաղաքակրության խթանիչ հանդիսացած պրակտիկորեն ոչ մի երևույթ հիմնված չէ մարդասիրության վրա: Նույնիկ ներկայիս ժամանակներում գործող մարդասիրական գաղափարների վրա հենվող երևույթները իրականում հիմնված են շատ ավելի պարզ ու նյութական մղումների վրա:

----------


## Varzor

> Աստված որ լիներ, հիմա մեր կաթողիկոսի ոռը փեդ էր կոխել: Եթե մինչև հիմա չի կոխել, ուրեմն չկա:


Ընենց ես ասում, ոնց որ կաթողիկոսի անձնական պրակտոլոգից խաբար ես: Ինչ գիտես ինչ կա իրա հետույքում?  :LOL: 
Համ էլ հիմա կաթողիկոս չեն ասում, այլ դոդողիկոս  :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> "Աստված" գաղափարն ինքնին մարդկային ուղեղի կողմից սահմանվող և այդ սահմաններից դուրս եկող գաղափար է և չի էլ կարող ինքնին սահնամափակում լինել: Այդ սահմանափակումները աստծո անունից սահմանում է կրոնը:
> Ուստի բացարձակ համաձայն չեմ, որ երկուսն էլ նույն հարթության վրա էս դիտարկում:


աստծո հասկացություն կրոնից դուրս գոյություն չունի… չկա տենց բան… օքե՞յ… աստծոււն միայն կարելի ա հավատալ ուրիշ ոչինչ, իսկ կրոնը հենց հավատալու ու անիմանալիի վախի վրա ա հիմնված, ուրիշ ոչինչ… անտրամաբանական բաներ ես ասում… 





> Ընդգծածս հատվածը ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան ուտոպիստական գաղափարախոսություն: Մեզ հայտնի մարդկային պատմության ընթացքում պատմության մեջ մնացած ու քաղաքակրության խթանիչ հանդիսացած պրակտիկորեն ոչ մի երևույթ հիմնված չէ մարդասիրության վրա: Նույնիկ ներկայիս ժամանակներում գործող մարդասիրական գաղափարների վրա հենվող երևույթները իրականում հիմնված են շատ ավելի պարզ ու *նյութական մղումների վրա*:


տենց պրիմիտի՞վ… նյութական մղումների վրա հիմնված դու կարաս մենակ օրական 8 ժամ չուզելով աշխատես ու երազես շաբաթ կիրակիի մասին…

----------


## Varzor

> աստծո հասկացություն կրոնից դուրս գոյություն չունի… չկա տենց բան… օքե՞յ… աստծոււն միայն կարելի ա հավատալ ուրիշ ոչինչ, իսկ *կրոնը հենց հավատալու ու անիմանալիի վախի վրա ա հիմնված*, ուրիշ ոչինչ… անտրամաբանական բաներ ես ասում…


Անտրամաբանական է, երբ առանց ուշադիր կարդալու քո տրակտորն ես խոդի տալիս: Ես տենց բան եմ ասել, որ աստված հասկացողությունը կրոնից դուրս է???
Ես ընդամենը ասում եմ, որ ինքնին աստված հասկացողությունը սահմանափակում չի կարող հանիդսանալ: Ու մի փչի, թե կրոնը ինչի վրա է հիմված: հավատալու առումով միանշանակ համամիտ եմ, բայց այ անիմանալի վախը գյուտ ես արել: կան կրոններ, որոնց ազդեցության հիմքում ընկած է վախը, բայց դա ընդհանրացնել պետք չի: 



> տենց պրիմիտի՞վ… նյութական մղումների վրա հիմնված դու կարաս մենակ օրական 8 ժամ չուզելով աշխատես ու երազես շաբաթ կիրակիի մասին…


Ապեր, եթե դեռ չես ջոգել, ապա ասեմ, որ մարդու հիմնական կարիքները և դրանք բավարարելու մղումները շուտվանից պրիմիտիվների շարքին են դասված: Ուտոպիայով մի տառապի, առավել ևս յանկիական: Չնայած ում եմ ասում ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Անտրամաբանական է, երբ առանց ուշադիր կարդալու քո տրակտորն ես խոդի տալիս: Ես տենց բան եմ ասել, որ աստված հասկացողությունը կրոնից դուրս է???
> Ես ընդամենը ասում եմ, որ ինքնին աստված հասկացողությունը սահմանափակում չի կարող հանիդսանալ:* Ու մի փչի, թե կրոնը ինչի վրա է հիմված*: հավատալու առումով միանշանակ համամիտ եմ, բայց այ անիմանալի վախը գյուտ ես արել: կան կրոններ, որոնց ազդեցության հիմքում ընկած է վախը, բայց դա ընդհանրացնել պետք չի:


դու չես կարդում քո պոստերը, կամ էլ չես հասկանում ինչ ես ասում… ի՞նչ ա նշանակում "Այդ սահմանափակումները աստծո անունից սահմանում է կրոնը"… մտածում ե՞ս ինչ ես գրում… առանց աստծո կրոն չկա… կրոնիից դուրս աստված գոյություն չունի… դրանք իրարից անկախ բաներ չեն… կրոնի ամբողջ նպատակն ա վախի ներշնչումը, գնա պատմությունը նայի… կրոնի ամբողջ գործունեությունն ա հենց դա… դժոխքը քո կարծիքով ի՞նչ ա… կամ աստծո անքննելի ու անիմանալի բնույթը… 

առանց մտածելու մի խոսա… 




> Ապեր, եթե դեռ չես ջոգել, ապա ասեմ, որ մարդու հիմնական կարիքները և դրանք բավարարելու մղումները շուտվանից պրիմիտիվների շարքին են դասված: Ուտոպիայով մի տառապի, առավել ևս յանկիական: Չնայած ում եմ ասում ...


դու, երևում ա որ անտեղյակ ես… քաղաքակրթությունը առաջ տանողների հիմնական մասը իրա գաղափարների համար անզիջում պայքարել ա… համարյա բոլորն էլ ֆինանսական մեծ դժվարությունների մեջ են եղել ընդամենը մի բանի համար՝ իրանք իրանց գաղափարներն ու համոզմունքների չեն զիջել, մի մասն էլ դրա պատճառով մեռել ա, կամ վառվել ա… իսկ մնացածները քո ասածի պես իրանց նյութականի համար արել ինչ որ իրանցից պահանջվել ա…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Հոգին տարիք չունի.իմ համար դա է,ուղղակի ամեն մեկի հետ իր լեզվով պիտի խոսես,որ կարողանա հասկանալ:


Էննա ջան, հոգին մեկ լեզու գիտի ընդամենը, և բոլորի հետ հենց և միայն այդ լեզվով էլ խոսում է: Սիրո լեզվով: :Love:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Մեջբերում *Sambitbaba-ի* խոսքերից
> 
> Աթեիզմը սահմանափակում է կյանքը, անհնարին համարելով Աստծո առկայությունն այդ նույն կյանքի մեջ:





> Հնարավորա որ սահմանափակումա, բայց առանց աստծո գաղափարի սահմաններն ավելի լայն են դառնում:


Նախ, Վիստ ջան, ի՞նչ է նշանակում "Աստծո գաղափար": 

Եվ երկրորդ. ինչ էլ որ նշանակի կամ ինչ էլ ուզում է լինի այդ "Աստծո գաղափար" կոչեցյալը: Բայց լավ,  ասենք, թե գոյություն ունի մի բան՝ շատ լայն սահմաններով: Հիմա եթե վերցնենք այդ լայն սահմաններով բանն ու դրան գումարենք "Աստծո գաղափարը", այդ բանն ավելի կփոքրանա՞: Ինչպե՞ս: Մի՞թե, երբ մի բանին գումարում ես մի ուրիշ բան, գումարը գումարելիներից ավելի մեծ չի լինում…

Կամ, Վիստ ջան, եթե ես վերցնեմ ու անջատեմ տանս էլեկտրականությունը և դրա հետ մեկտեղ բոլոր լուսամուտներն էլ կավով ծեփեմ, - դրանով իմ տունն ավելի լուսավոր կդառնա՞… :Think:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ես ասածդ էսպես եմ հասկանում,հոգեկան աշխարհը աստվածնա ստեղծել,իսկ մարմինը էվոլյուցիան


Ոչ, Էննա ջան:

Եթե ընդունում ենք քո ասած Աստծոն՝ Տիեզերք-Աստծոն, - իսկ ես հենց Նրան էլ ընդունում եմ, հարյուր տոկոսով, - ուրեմն մարմինն էլ է Աստված ստեղծել:

Էվոլյուցիան էլ…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Կարելի է և այսպիսի ձևակերպում տալ, բայց մի ուղղում, ոչ թե հոգեկան, այլ հոգևոր:
> 
> Իսկ իմ համար հոգևոր աշխարհը նույնպես էվոլյուցիայի ենթակա երևույթ է: Ինկատի ունեմ մարդկային հոգևոր աշխարհը: ՈՒ քանի որ դա այդպես է, ապա իմ համար այս աշխարհում, ավելի ճիշտ *այս կյանքում*, չկա առանձին հոգևոր և առանձին մարմնական աշխարհներ /դրանից դուրս գուցե և կա/: Այ ստեղից է սկսվում բոլոր հակասությունները: Դա մի միասնական համակարգ է: Իմ համար անհոգի մարմին գոյություն չունի: Իսկ մարմինը՝ այսինքն նյութը հոգևորին հնարավորություն է տալիս ինքնադրսևորվելու և դրա միջոցով ինքնաարտահայտվելու ու ինքնաճանաչվելու: Այսինքն հոգին էլ առանց մարմնի մի սուբստանցիա է, որը *այս կյանքի* տեսանկյունից ոչինչ է, քանի որ չի դրսևորվում...
> Մի քիչ խուճուճ ա ստացվում, բայց դա միայն առաջին հայացքից...


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, Տիգ ջան: Այ, հենց այդտեղ ենք մենք մեր տունը քանդել, երբ առանձնացրել ենք մարմինը հոգուց, և նույնիսկ առաջնությունն էլ տվել ենք մարմին կոչվող մեքենային:

Իր ամբողջ զարգացման պրոցեսում, մարդ այսուայնկողմ ընկած, փնտրում է իր ամբողջականությունը: Իր կյանքի մի պահի նա այդ ամբողջականությանը սխալմամբ անհատականություն է անվանել և այդպիսով ծնել է իր էգոյին, իր ամբողջականության համար մեկ թշնամուն: Այդ պահից սկսած մարդ բացարձակապես մոռացել է, որ ինքը կատարյալ է: Մոռացել է, որ Աստված հենց իր մեջ  է ապրում: Եվ այդ է պատճառը, որ այսուայն կողմ ընկած՝ Աստված է որոնում ու այդպես էլ չի գտնելու, քանզի որոնում է որտեղ ասես, բացի այն տեղը, որտեղ ապրում է Աստված. իր մեջ…

Նա, ով հավես չունի այդ որոնումների, կամ ով չի ցանկանում հետևել որոնումների ուրիշների առաջարկած տարատեսակներին, գերադասում է ընդհանրապես հերքել Աստծոն: Ցավոք, նա մոռացել է, որ Աստված իր անբաժանելի մասնիկն է, և ստացվում է, որ հերքելով Աստծոն, նա հերքում է ինքն իրեն… 


Մեֆ ջան, իհարկե, եթե ես փորձեի քեզ կամ մեկ ուրիշի համար տալ Աստծո սահմանումը, միգուցէ ինչ-որ բարդությունների հանդիպեի: Բայց երբ փորձում եմ սահմանել ինձ համար, ոչ մի բարդության չեմ հանդիպում: Դա եղավ այն ժամանակ, երբ ես հասկացա, որ իմ Աստված ամբողջովին կազմված է Իր մասին իմ սահմանումներից: Մի փոքր գցել-բռնելուց հետո այն ամենը, թե ինչ կարող եմ կորցնել և ինչ կարող եմ գտնել, կախված իմ Աստծո մասին իմ իսկ սահմանումներից, ես որոշեցի Աստված անունը տալ նրան, ինչ Էննա Ադոլին անվանում է Տիեզերք, ինչ դու անվանում ես սեր, կամ խիղճ, կամ կյանք, կամ ինչ կուզես, ինչ մեր հարգարժան Գրիգոր Տաթևացին և նրա հետ շատ-շատերն էլ անվանել են "Ամեն Ինչ":
Դրան գումարած, մի գեղեցիկ օր էլ համարձակվեցի բացատրել ինձ համար Աստված բառի իմաստը որպես. Աս-Տված, Այս-Տրվածը, այս-ամբողջ-ինձ-տրվածը, - դե, չկրկնվեմ, այդ մասին արդեն քանի անգամ գրել եմ տարբեր տեղեր: 
Իհարկե, կարելի էր նաև շարժվել հակառակ ուղղությամբ և սահմանել Աստծոն որպես գոյություն չունեցող հասկացություն, բայց ինձ իսկույն սկսեց թվալ, թե այդպիսի մոտեցումը մի այլ ձևի սահմանափակում է միտքս, մտածելակերպս, աշխարհընկալումս, անհետաքրքիր է դարձնում կյանքս, նրա գունավոր տեսաժապավենն իսկույն սևուսպիտակ է դարձնում…
Իսկ ես… հետաքրքրասեր եմ:

Մի խոսքով, հասկանում ես ասածս, չերկարացնեմ…

----------

Tig (29.05.2013)

----------


## Varzor

> դու չես կարդում քո պոստերը, կամ էլ չես հասկանում ինչ ես ասում… ի՞նչ ա նշանակում "Այդ սահմանափակումները աստծո անունից սահմանում է կրոնը"… մտածում ե՞ս ինչ ես գրում… առանց աստծո կրոն չկա… կրոնիից դուրս աստված գոյություն չունի… դրանք իրարից անկախ բաներ չեն… կրոնի ամբողջ նպատակն ա վախի ներշնչումը, գնա պատմությունը նայի… կրոնի ամբողջ գործունեությունն ա հենց դա… դժոխքը քո կարծիքով ի՞նչ ա… կամ աստծո անքննելի ու անիմանալի բնույթը… 
> *առանց մտածելու մի խոսա…*


Ընդգծված հատվածը քո մոտ ավելի լավա ստացվում, քեզ մի թերագնահատի  :LOL: 
Ընգեր ջան, դու հո լուսնից չես իջել? Լիքը մարդ կա, որ ոչ մի կրոնի հետևորդ չի, բայց "աստված" հասկացողությունից զուրկ չի: Բա ուր մնաց կրոնը? Կրոնն ընդամենը էդ "գերբնական" հասկացողությունների սիստեմավորված ու նպատակային կիրառումն է: Այո, առանց "գերբնականի" կրոն չկա: բայց առանց կրոնի "գերբնական" կա: հենց էդ եմ ուզում բացատրեմ, որ չես ջոգում: Դու "ստանդարտի" համաձայն իրար ես խառնել կրոն ու հավատք գաղափարները: Ու երևի կրկնվեմ. ՄԻ ՀՈՐԻՆԻ ու մի ընդհանրացրու` ոչ բոլոր կրոններն են հիմնված վախի վրա: Էն, որ կրոնների մեծամասնությունը մարդկային վախի վրա են հիմնվել ու չաղացել, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ բոլորն են այդպիսին:




> դու, երևում ա որ անտեղյակ ես… քաղաքակրթությունը առաջ տանողների հիմնական մասը իրա գաղափարների համար անզիջում պայքարել ա… համարյա բոլորն էլ ֆինանսական մեծ դժվարությունների մեջ են եղել ընդամենը մի բանի համար՝ իրանք իրանց գաղափարներն ու համոզմունքների չեն զիջել, մի մասն էլ դրա պատճառով մեռել ա, կամ վառվել ա… իսկ մնացածները քո ասածի պես իրանց նյութականի համար արել ինչ որ իրանցից պահանջվել ա…


Ես ասում եմ տրակտոր, դու ասում եմ How can I eat it?
Ու ինչին ես փորձում հակասես? ՄԻ հատ նորից ուշադիր կարդա մեջբերածդ հատվածը ու նախորդ գրառումը.



> Նույնիկ ներկայիս ժամանակներում գործող մարդասիրական գաղափարների վրա հենվող երևույթները իրականում հիմնված են շատ ավելի պարզ ու նյութական մղումների վրա:


Ու փորձի կապ գտնես սրա ու քո գրածի միջև  :Think:  իմ մոտ չի ստացվում  :Pardon:

----------


## Rammstein

Մի քիչ կարդացի վերջին գրառումներից մի քանիսը: Անկեղծ, որոշ աթեիստներ ավելի ֆանատիկ մարդու տպավորություն են թողնում, քան ոչ աթեիստները: Իմ համար կրոնական ֆանատիկը աթեիստ ֆանատիկից ոչ մի բանով չի տարբերվում: Երկու ֆանատիզմն էլ նույն կարգի անիմաստություն եմ համարում:





> Ցանկացած կրոնա-հավատքային ուղղվածություն տալիսա մտքի, հնարավորությունների, կարծիքների սահմանափակում, իսկ աթեիզմը հանումա էդ սահմանափակումը:
> 
> 
> Առայժմ:


Առայժմ, Վիստ ջան…

Հա, ի՞նչ էի ասում.  :Jpit:  ինձ հետաքրքիր ա, հիմա եթե ես եկեղեցի չեմ գնում, աղոթք չեմ անում, Աստծու գոյությունը ո՛չ հերքում եմ, ո՛չ` պնդում, կրոնի մասին չեմ մտածում, ապա ո՞ւմ մտքի սահմանափակումներն են ավելի քիչ, աթեիստների՞, թե՞ իմ:  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (01.06.2013), Moonwalker (01.06.2013), Ruby Rue (01.06.2013), Sambitbaba (01.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (01.06.2013), Tig (01.06.2013), Varzor (04.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (01.06.2013), Շինարար (01.06.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ընդգծված հատվածը քո մոտ ավելի լավա ստացվում, քեզ մի թերագնահատի 
> Ընգեր ջան, դու հո լուսնից չես իջել? Լիքը մարդ կա, որ ոչ մի կրոնի հետևորդ չի, բայց "աստված" հասկացողությունից զուրկ չի: Բա ուր մնաց կրոնը? Կրոնն ընդամենը էդ "գերբնական" հասկացողությունների սիստեմավորված ու նպատակային կիրառումն է: Այո, առանց "գերբնականի" կրոն չկա: բայց առանց կրոնի "գերբնական" կա: հենց էդ եմ ուզում բացատրեմ, որ չես ջոգում: Դու "ստանդարտի" համաձայն իրար ես խառնել կրոն ու հավատք գաղափարները: Ու երևի կրկնվեմ. ՄԻ ՀՈՐԻՆԻ ու մի ընդհանրացրու` ոչ բոլոր կրոններն են հիմնված վախի վրա: Էն, որ կրոնների մեծամասնությունը մարդկային վախի վրա են հիմնվել ու չաղացել, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ բոլորն են այդպիսին:
> 
> 
> 
> Ես ասում եմ տրակտոր, դու ասում եմ How can I eat it?
> Ու ինչին ես փորձում հակասես? ՄԻ հատ նորից ուշադիր կարդա մեջբերածդ հատվածը ու նախորդ գրառումը.
> 
> Ու փորձի կապ գտնես սրա ու քո գրածի միջև  իմ մոտ չի ստացվում


"Գերբնական" նշանակում ա բնականից դուրս…բնականից վեր… ինչ որ կա, արդեն բնական ա… գերբնական գիտական բառ չի, զգացական ա… եթե աստված գերբնական ուժ ա նշանակում ա գոյություն չունի… նշանակում ա դու բանավիճելու հիմք չունես…

Եթե մարդկանց ինչոր մի մասը կամ նույնիսկ բոլորը հավատում են որ ինչոր մի գերբնական ուժ կա, էդ չի նշանակում որ կա… հավատալը գոյության ապացույց չի… ես էլ կարամ բաբա յագային հավատամ, հետո՞ ուրեմն կա՞…

----------

Skeptic (01.06.2013), Աթեիստ (01.06.2013)

----------


## Tig

> "Գերբնական" նշանակում ա բնականից դուրս…բնականից վեր… ինչ որ կա, արդեն բնական ա… գերբնական գիտական բառ չի, զգացական ա… եթե աստված գերբնական ուժ ա նշանակում ա գոյություն չունի… նշանակում ա դու բանավիճելու հիմք չունես…
> 
> Եթե մարդկանց ինչոր մի մասը կամ նույնիսկ բոլորը հավատում են որ ինչոր մի գերբնական ուժ կա, էդ չի նշանակում որ կա… հավատալը գոյության ապացույց չի… ես էլ կարամ բաբա յագային հավատամ, հետո՞ ուրեմն կա՞…


Սա արդեն բառախաղ ա: Նայած թե բնական ասելով մենք ինչ ենք հասկանում: Եթե բնակն ասելով հասկանում ենք նյութական աշխարհը, ապա գերբնական որակումը Աստծո նկատմամբ տեղին է, իսկ եթե բնական համարում ենք այն ամենը ինչ կա, այսինքն ավելի ենք լայնացնում այդ հասկացության շրջանակը, ապա դու ճիշտ ես: Բայց միայն որակման հարցում ես ճիշտ:

----------

keyboard (01.06.2013), Sambitbaba (01.06.2013), Varzor (04.06.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սա արդեն բառախաղ ա: Նայած թե բնական ասելով մենք ինչ ենք հասկանում: Եթե բնակն ասելով հասկանում ենք նյութական աշխարհը, ապա գերբնական որակումը Աստծո նկատմամբ տեղին է, իսկ եթե բնական համարում ենք այն ամենը ինչ կա, այսինքն ավելի ենք լայնացնում այդ հասկացության շրջանակը, ապա դու ճիշտ ես: Բայց միայն որակման հարցում ես ճիշտ:


Այն ինչ հնարավոր ա, նշանակում ա կարա գոյություն ունենա չնայած կարաող ա հավանական չլինի… դա բնական ա… կարող ա գոյություն չունենա, բայց հնարավոր լինելը դրան դասում ա բնականի կատեգորիայի մեջ… գերբնական նշանակում ա հնարավորինից դուրս, որը գոյության հավանականությունը դարձնում ա զրո… սա բառախաղ չի… այն ինչ վերագրվում ա աստծուն, հնարավորից դուրս ա, որն էլ գոյության հավանականությունը բերում ա զրոյականի… 

Մի հատ հարց քեզ Տիգ ջան, դու հոգևորը ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում առանց նյութի… ասեմ որ չպետք ա խառնել այն որ մարդիկ հոգևոր արժեքներն ավելի բարձր են դասում քան նյութական արժեքները… սա արժեքի հարց չի… առանց նյութի հոգևոր չկա… հոգևորը միայն նյութով կարա դրսևորվի…

----------

Skeptic (01.06.2013), Tig (01.06.2013), VisTolog (01.06.2013), Աթեիստ (01.06.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

> Մի քիչ կարդացի վերջին գրառումներից մի քանիսը: Անկեղծ, որոշ աթեիստներ ավելի ֆանատիկ մարդու տպավորություն են թողնում, քան ոչ աթեիստները: Իմ համար կրոնական ֆանատիկը աթեիստ ֆանատիկից ոչ մի բանով չի տարբերվում: Երկու ֆանատիզմն էլ նույն կարգի անիմաստություն եմ համարում:
> 
> 
> Առայժմ, Վիստ ջան…
> 
> ինձ հետաքրքիր ա, հիմա եթե ես եկեղեցի չեմ գնում, աղոթք չեմ անում, Աստծու գոյությունը ո՛չ հերքում եմ, ո՛չ` պնդում, կրոնի մասին չեմ մտածում, ապա


դու անում ես էն, ինչ աթեիստնա անում: Աթեիստը քո ասած ֆանատիկիցա դառնում երբ սկսում են իր մոտ աստծուն գովերգել ու փառք տալ, իսկ մնացած դեպքերում ֆանատիզմը բացակայումա:

----------

Jarre (01.06.2013), keyboard (01.06.2013), Աթեիստ (01.06.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

> Նախ, Վիստ ջան, ի՞նչ է նշանակում "Աստծո գաղափար": 
> 
> Եվ երկրորդ. ինչ էլ որ նշանակի կամ ինչ էլ ուզում է լինի այդ "Աստծո գաղափար" կոչեցյալը: Բայց լավ,  ասենք, թե գոյություն ունի մի բան՝ շատ լայն սահմաններով: Հիմա եթե վերցնենք այդ լայն սահմաններով բանն ու դրան գումարենք "Աստծո գաղափարը", այդ բանն ավելի կփոքրանա՞: Ինչպե՞ս: Մի՞թե, երբ մի բանին գումարում ես մի ուրիշ բան, գումարը գումարելիներից ավելի մեծ չի լինում…
> 
> Կամ, Վիստ ջան, եթե ես վերցնեմ ու անջատեմ տանս էլեկտրականությունը և դրա հետ մեկտեղ բոլոր լուսամուտներն էլ կավով ծեփեմ, - դրանով իմ տունն ավելի լուսավոր կդառնա՞…


Աստծո գաղափարները, որոնք գրված են իրա գրքում, դնումա սահմանափակումներ:




> Հիմա եթե վերցնենք այդ լայն սահմաններով բանն ու դրան գումարենք "Աստծո գաղափարը", այդ բանն ավելի կփոքրանա՞: Ինչպե՞ս: Մի՞թե, երբ մի բանին գումարում ես մի ուրիշ բան, գումարը գումարելիներից ավելի մեծ չի լինում…


Եթե 5-րդ մակարդակի լայն սահմանին գումարենք (-10) մակարդակի սահման (Աստծո գաղափարը իրա գրքից) ապա գումարը կլինի (-5)




> Մի՞թե, երբ մի բանին գումարում ես մի ուրիշ բան, գումարը գումարելիներից ավելի մեծ չի լինում…


Հիշեցի եհովայի վկաների հետ զրույցներից, որ էս ձև են համեմատություններ անում ու «ապացուցում» որ իրանք ճիշտ են:

----------


## Skeptic

Նախ' ողջունում եմ ձեր հաղորդաշարը  :Jpit: 








> Իմ համար կրոնական ֆանատիկը աթեիստ ֆանատիկից ոչ մի բանով չի տարբերվում: Երկու ֆանատիզմն էլ նույն կարգի անիմաստություն եմ համարում:


Ռամշ ջան, բայց ֆանատիկ աթեիստները հանուն իրանց համոզմունքների ուրիշ մարդկանց չեն վնասում  :Dntknw: 





> ինձ հետաքրքիր ա, հիմա եթե ես եկեղեցի չեմ գնում, աղոթք չեմ անում, Աստծու գոյությունը ո՛չ հերքում եմ, ո՛չ` պնդում, կրոնի մասին չեմ մտածում, ապա ո՞ւմ մտքի սահմանափակումներն են ավելի քիչ, աթեիստների՞, թե՞ իմ:


Էս մտքի սահմանափակում չի, այլ ձևավորված կարծիքի բացակայություն ա: Oրինակ, եթե ես իմ կյանքի ընթացքում ընտանեկան ու ընկերական միջավայրի առանձնահատկությունների հետևանքով ոչ մի առնչություն չեմ ունեցել ֆjունեռալ դում երաժշտական ժանրի ( :Love: ) կամ հոլանդական գեղանկարչության ոսկեդարյան շրջանի ( :Love:   :Love: ) մասին, էդ չի նշանակում, որ դրանք ուսումնասիրող, սիրող կամ չսիրող մարդկանց միտքn իմից սահմանափակ ա:  :Pardon:

----------

Jarre (01.06.2013), keyboard (01.06.2013), VisTolog (01.06.2013), Աթեիստ (01.06.2013)

----------


## Tig

> Այն ինչ հնարավոր ա, նշանակում ա կարա գոյություն ունենա չնայած կարաող ա հավանական չլինի… դա բնական ա… կարող ա գոյություն չունենա, բայց հնարավոր լինելը դրան դասում ա բնականի կատեգորիայի մեջ… գերբնական նշանակում ա հնարավորինից դուրս, որը գոյության հավանականությունը դարձնում ա զրո… սա բառախաղ չի… այն ինչ վերագրվում ա աստծուն, հնարավորից դուրս ա, որն էլ գոյության հավանականությունը բերում ա զրոյականի…


Ընդունեցի դատողություններդ բացի մի կետից: Աստծո գոյությունը նույնպես հնարավոր է: Վերագրման մասով չեմ ասում, այլ զուտ գոյության: Վերագրման մասով նույնպես համամիտ եմ քո հետ:




> Մի հատ հարց քեզ Տիգ ջան, դու հոգևորը ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում առանց նյութի… ասեմ որ չպետք ա խառնել այն որ մարդիկ հոգևոր արժեքներն ավելի բարձր են դասում քան նյութական արժեքները… սա արժեքի հարց չի… առանց նյութի հոգևոր չկա… հոգևորը միայն նյութով կարա դրսևորվի…


Նայած նյութ ասելով ինչ ենք հասկանում: Եթե նյութ ասելով հասկանում ենք այն ամենը ինչ տեսնում, լսում, շոշափում ու զգում ենք, ապա դա սահմանափակում է մեզ, քանի որ կան այնպիսի դիապազոններ որոնց մենք հասու չենք տեսնելու, լսելու, շոշափելու ու զգալու: Եթե այդ դիապազոնն էլ համարենք նյութ, ապա դու լրիվ իրավացի ես: Իմ պատկերացմամբ այս դեպքում նյութականի ու հոգևորի հստակ սահամազատում չկա: Սահմանազատումը մենք ենք դնում, մեր զգայարանների ու կարողությունների սահմանափակ լինելու արդյունքում: Ռուսերեն մի հատ սենց եզրույթ կա՝ тонкая материя, հայերենով կարծեմ եթերային նյութ: Իմ պատկերացմամբ, մեր սահմանազատմամբ հոգևորը անցնում է այդ եթերային նյութեղենության այն կողմը, որը մենք մեր ունեցած որակի զգայարաններով ու կարողություններով իվիճակի չենք ընկալել: Դրա համար մնում ենք ենթադրությունների ու զգացականի հույսին:

----------

Sambitbaba (01.06.2013)

----------


## Rammstein

> դու անում ես էն, ինչ աթեիստնա անում: Աթեիստը քո ասած ֆանատիկիցա դառնում երբ սկսում են իր մոտ աստծուն գովերգել ու փառք տալ, իսկ մնացած դեպքերում ֆանատիզմը բացակայումա:


Իսկ ես երբեք էլ իմ ասած ֆանատիկից չեմ դառնում: Ով ուզում ա, կարա իմ մոտ Աստծուն գովերգի ու փառք տա, ինձ դրանով չի վնասի:




> Ռամշ ջան, բայց ֆանատիկ աթեիստները հանուն իրանց համոզմունքների ուրիշ մարդկանց չեն վնասում


Ֆանատիկ հավատացյալներն էլ չեն վնասում:  :Dntknw: 
Իհարկե ֆանատիկ որակումը մի քիչ տարբեր ձեւերով կարող ա հասկացվել: Իմ շրջապատում կան մարդիկ, ում ես համարում եմ ֆանատիկ հավատացյալ, բայց իրանք ոչ մեկին չեն վնասում ո՛չ ֆիզիկապես, ո՛չ բարոյապես, ի տարբերություն բազմաթիվ ֆանատիկ աթեիստների, ովքեր բացահայտ ղժժում են այս կամ այն կրոնի հետեւորդների վրա, ինչը ոչ այլ ինչ ա, քան անհանդուրժողականություն:

----------

Jarre (01.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (01.06.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ընդունեցի դատողություններդ բացի մի կետից: Աստծո գոյությունը նույնպես հնարավոր է: Վերագրման մասով չեմ ասում, այլ զուտ գոյության: Վերագրման մասով նույնպես համամիտ եմ քո հետ:
> 
> 
> 
> Նայած նյութ ասելով ինչ ենք հասկանում: Եթե նյութ ասելով հասկանում ենք այն ամենը ինչ տեսնում, լսում, շոշափում ու զգում ենք, ապա դա սահմանափակում է մեզ, քանի որ կան այնպիսի դիապազոններ որոնց մենք հասու չենք տեսնելու, լսելու, շոշափելու ու զգալու: Եթե այդ դիապազոնն էլ համարենք նյութ, ապա դու լրիվ իրավացի ես: Իմ պատկերացմամբ այս դեպքում նյութականի ու հոգևորի հստակ սահամազատում չկա: Սահմանազատումը մենք ենք դնում, մեր զգայարանների ու կարողությունների սահմանափակ լինելու արդյունքում: Ռուսերեն մի հատ սենց եզրույթ կա՝ тонкая материя, հայերենով կարծեմ եթերային նյութ: Իմ պատկերացմամբ, մեր սահմանազատմամբ հոգևորը անցնում է այդ եթերային նյութեղենության այն կողմը, որը մենք մեր ունեցած որակի զգայարաններով ու կարողություններով իվիճակի չենք ընկալել: Դրա համար մնում ենք ենթադրությունների ու զգացականի հույսին:


Տիգ ջան, աստծո գոյությունը հնարավոր լինելու համար նախ պետք ա սհմանել թե ինչ է աստված և ապա ցույց տալ թե ինչպես ա հնարավոր նրա գոյությունը, դրանից հետո նոր կարելի ա քննարկել գոյության հավանականությունը… եթե դա անես, կասեմ հնարավոր ա աստծո գոյությունը… միայն "հնարավոր է" ասելը քիչ ա …

Գանք նյութին… ամեն նյութ դեռ հոգևորի գոյություն չի… նյութը անհրաժեշտ բայց ոչ բավարար պայման ա… հոգևորը մարդու մեջ ա… մարդուց դուրս հոգևոր գոյություն չունի… այսինք եթե օրինակ բերեմ ապա լավ օրինակ ա ձայնը… ձակնը իրալանում օդի տատանում ա, բայց դառնում ա ձայն երբ հասնում ա մարդու ականջին… նույնը ցանկացած արվեստի գործ. քանի դեռ այն չի տեսնվել ու ընկալվել հապատասխան ինտելեկտի տեր մարդու կողմից այն դեռ արվեստի գործ չի… նյութն ինքնին հոգևոր արժեք չի անկախ նրա գոյության ձևից… նյութը հոգևորի գոյության ու ԴՐՍևորման պայման ա…

----------

Tig (01.06.2013)

----------


## Tig

> Տիգ ջան, աստծո գոյությունը հնարավոր լինելու համար նախ պետք ա սհմանել թե ինչ է աստված և ապա ցույց տալ թե ինչպես ա հնարավոր նրա գոյությունը, դրանից հետո նոր կարելի ա քննարկել գոյության հավանականությունը… եթե դա անես, կասեմ հնարավոր ա աստծո գոյությունը… միայն "հնարավոր է" ասելը քիչ ա …


Համաձայն եմ Մեֆ ջան, փորձեմ իմ տեսանկյունից սահմանեմ աստծուն: Աստված ամեն ինչն է, իմացյալն ու չիմացյալը, նյութեղենն ու ոգեղենը, նյութականն ու հոգևորը: Ինքստինքյան սահմանազատում է գծվում... և..., և...: Վերևում արդեն ասեցի, թե ինչից է գոյանում այդ սահմանազատումը: Ես նույնիսկ կարող եմ սահմանել այդ սահմանազատման նպատակը: Քանի որ ամեն ինչ համեմատության մեջ է դառնում արժեքավոր և իմաստ է ստանում, ապա անհնար է ամեն ինչը համեմատել ամեն ինչի հետ, դրա համար էլ ստեղծվել է այս սահմանազատում խաղը՝ նյութ-հոգի:




> Գանք նյութին… ամեն նյութ դեռ հոգևորի գոյություն չի… նյութը անհրաժեշտ բայց ոչ բավարար պայման ա… հոգևորը մարդու մեջ ա… մարդուց դուրս հոգևոր գոյություն չունի… այսինք եթե օրինակ բերեմ ապա լավ օրինակ ա ձայնը… ձակնը իրալանում օդի տատանում ա, բայց դառնում ա ձայն երբ հասնում ա մարդու ականջին… նույնը ցանկացած արվեստի գործ. քանի դեռ այն չի տեսնվել ու ընկալվել հապատասխան ինտելեկտի տեր մարդու կողմից այն դեռ արվեստի գործ չի… նյութն ինքնին հոգևոր արժեք չի անկախ նրա գոյության ձևից… նյութը հոգևորի գոյության ու ԴՐՍևորման պայման ա…


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ՝ նյութը հոգևորի դրսևորման պայման է: Բայց "ամեն նյութ դեռ հոգևորի գոյություն չի" պնդումը ճիշտ է մեր իմացականի տեսանկյունից: Իսկ հակառակ կողմից այդ արտահայտությունը կհնչի այսպես՝ ամեն մի հոգևոր դեռ նյութի գոյություն չի, քանի որ հոգևորն է նյութին տալիս դրսևորվելու հնարավորություն...
Այսինքն նայած թե մեր բանականությունը /ինքնագիտակցությունը/ տվյալ պահին սահմանազատման որ հատվածում է գտնվում: Երբ ծնվում ենք այս աշխարհում, անցնում ենք դեպի սահմանազատման նյութեղենության կողմը, բայց քանի որ սանկացած նյութ ոգեղենի կրող է, ապա սկսում ենք ձգտել դեպի ոգեղենություն: Իսկ երբ մեռնում ենք, անցնում ենք ոգեղենության կողմը ու սկսում ձգտել դեպի նյութը... հենց այս բևեռացված ձգտումն է, որ ապահովում է այս սահմանազատումը, որն էլ հնարավորություն է տալիս ԱՄԵՆ ԻՆՉԻՆ ինքնադրսևորվել ԱՄԵՆ ԻՆՉԻ միջոցով: Մեխը՝ առանցքը, հենց այդ սահմանազատումն է, եթե դա չլինի, ԱՄԵՆ ԻՆՉԸ կիմաստազրկվի:

Այսինքն Գոյը գոյություն ունի բացառման-բացառման կամ հաստատման-հաստատման շնորհիվ:

Իսկ քո բերած օրինակը՝ ձայնը, արվեստ և այլն, ճիշտ է մենք անվանում ենք հոգևոր, բայց դա հոգևորի ինքնաարտահայտումն է մի կողմից և գնահատումը մյուս կողմից: Այսինքն դու գործողությունը, տվյալ դեպքում արվեստը՝ ինքնաարտահայտվելը, և դրա ազդեցությունը փորձում ես նույնացնել գործողությունը կատարողի հետ: Քո ասածը շարժման արդյունքն է, ոչ թե շարժվող օբյեկտը: Այսինքն էլի ճիշտ ես, ինչպես նյութն է առանց հոգևորի անիմաստ, այնպես էլ հակառակը: Իսկ այն որ հոգևորը մարդուց դուրս գոյություն չունի... դա էլ էլի տեսանկյան խնդիր է: Հակառակ կողմից էլ կարելի է պնդել, որ մարդը հոգևորից դուրս գոյություն չունի: Տվյալ դեպքում մարդը նյութն է: Իսկ հավաքական տեսանկյունից բնականաբար մարդը հոգևորի և նյութականի համադրումն է:

----------

Sambitbaba (01.06.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

> Իսկ ես երբեք էլ իմ ասած ֆանատիկից չեմ դառնում: Ով ուզում ա, կարա իմ մոտ Աստծուն գովերգի ու փառք տա, ինձ դրանով չի վնասի:


Իսկ օրինակ ինձ վիրավորումա, երբ իմ արած աշխատանքի համար աստծուն են շնորհակալ լինում: :Smile: 


Վերջերս մեկը ասեց.
- Գործ ունե՞ս, ո՞նցա
- Հա ունեմ, վատ չի
- Դե փառք աստծո
- Փառք շեֆիս

Ափսոս չերկարացրեց: :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (01.06.2013), Jarre (01.06.2013), Quyr Qery (09.06.2013), Շինարար (02.06.2013)

----------


## Rammstein

> Իսկ օրինակ ինձ վիրավորումա, երբ իմ արած աշխատանքի համար աստծուն են շնորհակալ լինում:
> 
> 
> Վերջերս մեկը ասեց.
> - Գործ ունե՞ս, ո՞նցա
> - Հա ունեմ, վատ չի
> - Դե փառք աստծո
> - Փառք շեֆիս
> 
> Ափսոս չերկարացրեց:


Էդ ո՞նց, ասենք գործ ես անում, շնորհակալություն հայտնողն էլ ասում ա «Մերսի, Աստված ջան, որ էս գործը արեցիր», կամ «Մերսի Աստված ջան, որ Վիստը արեց էս գործը», հա՞, սե՞նց նկատի ունես:  :Jpit: 

Քո բերած օրինակում «փառք Աստծու» արտահայտությունը կարա հանգիստ ընկալվի որպես «շատ ուրախ եմ» կամ «շատ լավ ա»-ին համարժեք մի բան, ու դրա վրա կենտրոնանալու պատճառ չեմ տեսնում: Ես մարդ գիտեմ` ո՛չ կնքված ա, ո՛չ կյանքում եկեղցեցի ա գնացել, ո՛չ կյանքում Աստվածաշունչ ա բացել, ո՛չ էլ իրան ինչ-որ կրոնի հետեւորդ ա համարում, բայց նույն «փառք Աստծու»-ն շատ հաճախ օգտագործում ա:

----------

Varzor (04.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (01.06.2013), Ներսես_AM (01.06.2013), Շինարար (02.06.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Համաձայն եմ Մեֆ ջան, *փորձեմ իմ տեսանկյունից սահմանեմ աստծուն: Աստված ամեն ինչն է, իմացյալն ու չիմացյալը, նյութեղենն ու ոգեղենը, նյութականն ու հոգևորը:* Ինքստինքյան սահմանազատում է գծվում... և..., և...: Վերևում արդեն ասեցի, թե ինչից է գոյանում այդ սահմանազատումը: Ես նույնիսկ կարող եմ սահմանել այդ սահմանազատման նպատակը: Քանի որ ամեն ինչ համեմատության մեջ է դառնում արժեքավոր և իմաստ է ստանում, ապա անհնար է ամեն ինչը համեմատել ամեն ինչի հետ, դրա համար էլ ստեղծվել է այս սահմանազատում խաղը՝ նյութ-հոգի:


Տիգ ջան, արդեն ընդգծածս մասում դու մի հատ մեծ վրիպում ես արել… Սահմանումն ինքնին չի կարող անձնական տեսանկյունից լինել քանի որ մենք չենք կարող բանավիճել… ամեն մարդ կարա իր տեսանկյունն ունենա ու դրանով համարենք ամեն ինչ ավարտված… մի բանի գոյությունը ընդունելու համար պետք ա գանք մի սահմանման, կամ ամենաքիչը աշխատենք սահմանել այդ բանը այնպես որ ունենանք ընդհունուր համաձայնություն… և հետո նոր կարող ենք բանավիճել դրա գոյության կամ չգոյության հնարավորության և ապա հավանականության շուրջ… քո անձնական սահմանումն ըստ էության սահմանում չի, քանի որ չի ցույց տալիս թե "աստված" ինչով ա տարբեր "ոչ աստված"-նեից ու հենց սա էլ բացառում ա նրա գոյության հնարավորությանապացուցելիությունը… եթե ասում ես "ամեն ինչ" սա միանշանակ քեզ դնում ա հարցերի միա այնպիսի շարանի առաջ որոնց պատասխանելն անհնար ա… ամեն ինչի մեջ մտնում ա Թալեաթը նաև… հիմա եթե սարկազմի վերածեմ պիտի հարցնեմ "Թալեաթը աստված ա՞… Ալիևը… իմ խմած սուրճը" ու էսպես շարունակ… կրոնը էս հարցում ունի ուրիշ մոտեցում… ասում ա "էս ամեն ինչի ստեղծողն ա Աստված"… բայց մյուս կողմից նրանք չեն կարողանում բացատրել ու ցույց տալ թե ինչպես ա աստված դա արել, մինչդեռ էսօր տալիս ա հենց դրա բացատրությունը թե ինչպես ա ամեն ինչը առաջանում ու ինչես են երևեւյթները տեղի ունենում… էս ֆոնի վրա աստծո բնույթը սկսում ո հետ մղվել դեպի անհայտը, այսինքն այն ինչ անհայտ ա, վերագրվում ա աստծուն ու հենց գիտությունն այդ անհայտի բացատրությունը տալիս ա "աստված" նահանջում ա դեպի նոր անհայտ "տերրիտորիաներ"… ու այսպես շարունակ… դրա համար անքամ կրոնը և եկեղեցիները սկսում են աստծուն տեղավորել "զուտ անձնական" հարթության մեջ որն արդեն սկսում ա ընդհանուրի կողմից ընդունված ու սահմանված գոյ դադարել գոյություն ունենալ… աստված չի դառնում օբյեկտիվ իրականություն… 






> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ՝ նյութը հոգևորի դրսևորման պայման է: Բայց "ամեն նյութ դեռ հոգևորի գոյություն չի" պնդումը ճիշտ է մեր իմացականի տեսանկյունից: Իսկ հակառակ կողմից այդ արտահայտությունը կհնչի այսպես՝ *ամեն մի հոգևոր դեռ նյութի գոյություն չի,* *քանի որ հոգևորն է նյութին տալիս դրսևորվելու հնարավորություն...*
> Այսինքն նայած թե մեր բանականությունը /ինքնագիտակցությունը/ տվյալ պահին սահմանազատման որ հատվածում է գտնվում: Երբ ծնվում ենք այս աշխարհում, անցնում ենք դեպի սահմանազատման նյութեղենության կողմը, բայց քանի որ սանկացած նյութ ոգեղենի կրող է, ապա սկսում ենք ձգտել դեպի ոգեղենություն: *Իսկ երբ մեռնում ենք, անցնում ենք ոգեղենության կողմը ու սկսում ձգտել դեպի նյութը*... հենց այս բևեռացված ձգտումն է, որ ապահովում է այս սահմանազատումը, որն էլ հնարավորություն է տալիս ԱՄԵՆ ԻՆՉԻՆ ինքնադրսևորվել ԱՄԵՆ ԻՆՉԻ միջոցով: Մեխը՝ առանցքը, հենց այդ սահմանազատումն է, եթե դա չլինի, ԱՄԵՆ ԻՆՉԸ կիմաստազրկվի:
> 
> Այսինքն Գոյը գոյություն ունի բացառման-բացառման կամ հաստատման-հաստատման շնորհիվ:
> 
> Իսկ քո բերած օրինակը՝ ձայնը, արվեստ և այլն, ճիշտ է մենք անվանում ենք հոգևոր, բայց դա հոգևորի ինքնաարտահայտումն է մի կողմից և գնահատումը մյուս կողմից: Այսինքն դու գործողությունը, տվյալ դեպքում արվեստը՝ ինքնաարտահայտվելը, և դրա ազդեցությունը փորձում ես նույնացնել գործողությունը կատարողի հետ: Քո ասածը շարժման արդյունքն է, ոչ թե շարժվող օբյեկտը: Այսինքն էլի ճիշտ ես, ինչպես նյութն է առանց հոգևորի անիմաստ, այնպես էլ հակառակը: Իսկ այն որ հոգևորը մարդուց դուրս գոյություն չունի... դա էլ էլի տեսանկյան խնդիր է: Հակառակ կողմից էլ կարելի է պնդել, որ մարդը հոգևորից դուրս գոյություն չունի: Տվյալ դեպքում մարդը նյութն է: Իսկ հավաքական տեսանկյունից բնականաբար մարդը հոգևորի և նյութականի համադրումն է:


հակառակը չես կարող պնդել մի պատճառով… դու չես կարող ցույց տալ հոգևոր որը նյութական չի… եթե մի բան ընկալելի ա մարդու կողմից ուրեմն նյութական ա, բայց մարդու կողմից ընկալված ամեն բան չի որ հոգևոր ա… հոգևորը չի կարող նյութին տալ դրսևորվելու հնարավորություն որովհետև նյութն ա նրա գոյության պայմանը, բայց ոչ միակ… այսինքն հոգևորը գոյություն ունենալու համար շատ ավելի շատ պայմանների կարիք ունի քան նյութը, ընդ որում հոգևորի գոյության պայմաններից մեկն էլ հենց ինքը նյութն ա… տեսանելի թե անզեն աչքով անտեսանելի, բայց մի բան, *նոյւթի գոյությունը միշտ ապացուցելի ա…* 

մի բան ևս… ցանկացած նյութ ոգեղենի կրող չի… ցանկացած նյութ հնարավոր ա ու հավանական ա որ կրի ոգեղեն, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ անպայմանորեն կրում ա… 




> Իսկ երբ մեռնում ենք, անցնում ենք ոգեղենության կողմը ու սկսում ձգտել դեպի նյութը


սա անապացուցելի ա… անձնական հարթության մեջ դու կարող ես հավատալ դրան, բայց իրականում այն օբյեկտիվ իրականություն անվանել հնարավոր չի… մարդը կարա անտեսի քո ասածը ու ապրի, բայց մարդը չի կարա անտեսի գրավիտացիան ու ապրի… սա ա օբյեկտիվ իրականությունը… մարդը երկրի վար շատ քիչ ժամանակ գոյություն ունի համեմատած երկրի կյանքի հետ, բայց քո պնդումը գոյություն ունի միայն մարդու ասպարեզ գալու հետ այն էլ ոչ ամեն տեսակի մարդու, զուտ մեր տեսակի ու ոչ միշտ… 

Սամը նշել էր էր աստծո իր սահմանումը, չհասցրի անդրադառնալ, բայց երբ դու էլ ես գրում անձնական սահմանման մասին արդեն անհամձայնություն կա ոչ միայն իմ ու քո սահմանման մեջ այլ նաև Սամի… մի չորրորդ մարդ ևս կարող ա իր անձնական սահմանումն ունենալ և այսպես շարունակ… ընդհանուր սահմանումները ու նրանց ընդունումը մարդկության խաղաքակրթության հիմքն ա, հակառակ դեպքում հասարակությունը չի կարող գյություն ունենալ… 

Մադն ինքն ա ստեղծում կամ տալիս նյութին հոգևոր արժեք… ես կարող եմ տեսնել մի ստալակտիդի կտոր որն ունի գեղագիտական ընկալման համապատասխան բոլոր հատկանիշները ու դրան տալ հոգևոր արժեք… ու այն կլինի հոգևոր արժեք մինչդեռ մեսանից շատ առաջ նույնատիպ ստալակտիդը կընկալվեր որպես սովորական ստալակտիդ… ավելին… եթե ուշադիր նայես ապա ստալակտիդի արժևորումը շատ բանի մասին ա խոսում… մեր վերաբերմունքը բնության նկատմամբ, մեր դիրքը բնության մեջ, և բնության վիճակը…

----------

Sambitbaba (05.06.2013), Tig (01.06.2013), VisTolog (01.06.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

> Էդ ո՞նց, ասենք գործ ես անում, շնորհակալություն հայտնողն էլ ասում ա «Մերսի, Աստված ջան, որ էս գործը արեցիր», կամ «Մերսի Աստված ջան, որ Վիստը արեց էս գործը», հա՞, սե՞նց նկատի ունես: 
> 
> Քո բերած օրինակում «փառք Աստծու» արտահայտությունը կարա հանգիստ ընկալվի որպես «շատ ուրախ եմ» կամ «շատ լավ ա»-ին համարժեք մի բան, ու դրա վրա կենտրոնանալու պատճառ չեմ տեսնում: Ես մարդ գիտեմ` ո՛չ կնքված ա, ո՛չ կյանքում եկեղցեցի ա գնացել, ո՛չ կյանքում Աստվածաշունչ ա բացել, ո՛չ էլ իրան ինչ-որ կրոնի հետեւորդ ա համարում, բայց նույն «փառք Աստծու»-ն շատ հաճախ օգտագործում ա:


Ի՞նչ կապ ունի հավատացյալնա ասում, թե քո նշած կարգաբերումներով ((c)Varzor) մարդը: Երկու դեպքում էլ աստվածնա «մեղավոր»: Պատկերացրու վառվող մեքենայի մեջից ինքդ այրվածքներ ստանալով մի քանի ամսեկան երեխայի ես փրկում ու տալիս մոր ձեռքը: Քո համար նշանակություն ունի՞ ինքը հավատացյալ լինելու հետևանքովա աստծուն շնորհակալ լինում, թե՞ ուղղակի սովորությունա:

----------


## Tig

> Տիգ ջան, արդեն ընդգծածս մասում դու մի հատ մեծ վրիպում ես արել… Սահմանումն ինքնին չի կարող անձնական տեսանկյունից լինել քանի որ մենք չենք կարող բանավիճել… ամեն մարդ կարա իր տեսանկյունն ունենա ու դրանով համարենք ամեն ինչ ավարտված… մի բանի գոյությունը ընդունելու համար պետք ա գանք մի սահմանման, կամ ամենաքիչը աշխատենք սահմանել այդ բանը այնպես որ ունենանք ընդհունուր համաձայնություն… և հետո նոր կարող ենք բանավիճել դրա գոյության կամ չգոյության հնարավորության և ապա հավանականության շուրջ… քո անձնական սահմանումն ըստ էության սահմանում չի, քանի որ չի ցույց տալիս թե "աստված" ինչով ա տարբեր "ոչ աստված"-նեից ու հենց սա էլ բացառում ա նրա գոյության հնարավորությանապացուցելիությունը… եթե ասում ես "ամեն ինչ" սա միանշանակ քեզ դնում ա հարցերի միա այնպիսի շարանի առաջ որոնց պատասխանելն անհնար ա… ամեն ինչի մեջ մտնում ա Թալեաթը նաև… հիմա եթե սարկազմի վերածեմ պիտի հարցնեմ "Թալեաթը աստված ա՞… Ալիևը… իմ խմած սուրճը" ու էսպես շարունակ… կրոնը էս հարցում ունի ուրիշ մոտեցում… ասում ա "էս ամեն ինչի ստեղծողն ա Աստված"… բայց մյուս կողմից նրանք չեն կարողանում բացատրել ու ցույց տալ թե ինչպես ա աստված դա արել, մինչդեռ էսօր տալիս ա հենց դրա բացատրությունը թե ինչպես ա ամեն ինչը առաջանում ու ինչես են երևեւյթները տեղի ունենում… էս ֆոնի վրա աստծո բնույթը սկսում ո հետ մղվել դեպի անհայտը, այսինքն այն ինչ անհայտ ա, վերագրվում ա աստծուն ու հենց գիտությունն այդ անհայտի բացատրությունը տալիս ա "աստված" նահանջում ա դեպի նոր անհայտ "տերրիտորիաներ"… ու այսպես շարունակ… դրա համար անքամ կրոնը և եկեղեցիները սկսում են աստծուն տեղավորել "զուտ անձնական" հարթության մեջ որն արդեն սկսում ա ընդհանուրի կողմից ընդունված ու սահմանված գոյ դադարել գոյություն ունենալ… աստված չի դառնում օբյեկտիվ իրականություն… 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> հակառակը չես կարող պնդել մի պատճառով… դու չես կարող ցույց տալ հոգևոր որը նյութական չի… եթե մի բան ընկալելի ա մարդու կողմից ուրեմն նյութական ա, բայց մարդու կողմից ընկալված ամեն բան չի որ հոգևոր ա… հոգևորը չի կարող նյութին տալ դրսևորվելու հնարավորություն որովհետև նյութն ա նրա գոյության պայմանը, բայց ոչ միակ… այսինքն հոգևորը գոյություն ունենալու համար շատ ավելի շատ պայմանների կարիք ունի քան նյութը, ընդ որում հոգևորի գոյության պայմաններից մեկն էլ հենց ինքը նյութն ա… տեսանելի թե անզեն աչքով անտեսանելի, բայց մի բան, *նոյւթի գոյությունը միշտ ապացուցելի ա…* 
> 
> մի բան ևս… ցանկացած նյութ ոգեղենի կրող չի… ցանկացած նյութ հնարավոր ա ու հավանական ա որ կրի ոգեղեն, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ անպայմանորեն կրում ա… 
> ...


Հա Մեֆ ջան, եթե օբյեկտիվ իրականության տեսանկյունից ես նայում, ուրեմն ոչինչ էլ չեմ կարող պնդել ու ես չեմ էլ պնդում էդ տեսանկյունից:

----------

Mephistopheles (01.06.2013)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ի՞նչ կապ ունի հավատացյալնա ասում, թե քո նշած կարգաբերումներով ((c)Varzor) մարդը: Երկու դեպքում էլ աստվածնա «մեղավոր»: Պատկերացրու վառվող մեքենայի մեջից ինքդ այրվածքներ ստանալով մի քանի ամսեկան երեխայի ես փրկում ու տալիս մոր ձեռքը: Քո համար նշանակություն ունի՞ ինքը հավատացյալ լինելու հետևանքովա աստծուն շնորհակալ լինում, թե՞ ուղղակի սովորությունա:


Պատկերացրեցի: Անձամբ ես վատ չէի զգա, եթե էդ մայրը Աստծուց շնորհակալ լիներ ու չէի համարի, որ իմ նկատմամբ ինքը անշնորհակալ ա գտնվել: Եթե մահմեդական լիներ ու Մուհամեդին սկսեր փառք տալ, էլի վատ չէի զգա: Իմ համար ինքնանպատակ չէր լինի ինձ ուղղված գովասանքներ ու շնորհակալական խոսքեր լսելը: Դեռ հակառակը, կհամարեի, որ եթե էդ մարդը ոչ թե ինձ ա շնորհակալություն հայտնում, այլ Աստծուն, ապա իրա համար իմ արած գործը շատ ավելի արժեքավոր ա, քան շնորհակալության արժանի ցանկացած շարքային արարք, քանի որ ոչ մի հավատացյալ մարդ, եթե ասենք իրան ինչ-որ հասարակ մի բանում օգնես, հաստատ Աստուց շնորհակալ չի լինի, այլ` քեզնից: Աստուց շնորհակալ կլինի մենակ հատուկ դեպքերում:

----------

Sambitbaba (04.06.2013), Varzor (04.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (01.06.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

> Պատկերացրեցի: Անձամբ ես վատ չէի զգա, եթե էդ մայրը Աստծուց շնորհակալ լիներ ու չէի համարի, որ իմ նկատմամբ ինքը անշնորհակալ ա գտնվել: Եթե մահմեդական լիներ ու Մուհամեդին սկսեր փառք տալ, էլի վատ չէի զգա: Իմ համար ինքնանպատակ չէր լինի ինձ ուղղված գովասանքներ ու շնորհակալական խոսքեր լսելը: Դեռ հակառակը, կհամարեի, որ եթե էդ մարդը ոչ թե ինձ ա շնորհակալություն հայտնում, այլ Աստծուն, ապա իրա համար իմ արած գործը շատ ավելի արժեքավոր ա, քան շնորհակալության արժանի ցանկացած շարքային արարք, քանի որ ոչ մի հավատացյալ մարդ, եթե ասենք իրան ինչ-որ հասարակ մի բանում օգնես, հաստատ Աստուց շնորհակալ չի լինի, այլ` քեզնից: Աստուց շնորհակալ կլինի մենակ հատուկ դեպքերում:


Հարցը էդքան էլ վատ զգալը չի: Եթե քո համար աստված ամենակարող ու և այլն և այլնա, ուրեմն դու կարողա ուրախ լինես երբ քեզ շնորհակալ լինելու փոխարեն աստծունա լինում, բայց քանի որ ինձ համար աստված (եթե նույնիսկ կա) ոչ մի լավ բան չի ներկայացնում, ես չեմ ուզում որ իմ փոխարեն ինքը լավ խոսքերի արժանանա:


Ոնց որ գնաս մեկի տունը վերանորոգես, ավարտելուց հետո տան տերը գնա եկեղեցու «կասսան» գումար գցի:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Հարցը էդքան էլ վատ զգալը չի: Եթե քո համար աստված ամենակարող ու և այլն և այլնա, ուրեմն դու կարողա ուրախ լինես երբ քեզ շնորհակալ լինելու փոխարեն աստծունա լինում, բայց քանի որ ինձ համար աստված (եթե նույնիսկ կա) ոչ մի լավ բան չի ներկայացնում, ես չեմ ուզում որ իմ փոխարեն ինքը լավ խոսքերի արժանանա:
> 
> 
> Ոնց որ գնաս մեկի տունը վերանորոգես, ավարտելուց հետո տան տերը գնա եկեղեցու «կասսան» գումար գցի:


իրական քրիստոնյան աստծու անունը զուր տեղը չի օգտագործում  :Pardon:

----------

Varzor (04.06.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Ոնց որ գնաս մեկի տունը վերանորոգես, ավարտելուց հետո տան տերը գնա եկեղեցու «կասսան» գումար գցի:


Ծայրահեղ ա Վիստ ասածդ:

Որ երեխա ես փրկում կամ ավարյա տված ավտոյից մարդ ա հանում փրկարարը, էդ մարդու ընտանիքը էդ փրկարարի 2 բնությունից տրված տեղերը ոսկեջրում ա հավատա, բայց գնում մի հատ էլ գառ ա մորթում, մատաղ ա անում, որ Աստված էդ մարդուն ուղարկեց, որ իրանց հարազատին փրկի:
Հիմա եթե դու էդ շնորհակալությունը չէս ուզում Աստծո հետ կիսես, ես քեզ հասկանում եմ, բայց դե մարդկանց էլ չէս կարա բերես էն գիտակցության, որ էդ գառը քո ոտերի տակ մորթեն:
Սովորական առօրյա ա Վիստ, որը կրոնի հետ կապ չունի, ասել վերևեների ասում ես ոնց ես, մարդն ասում ա. "փառք Աստծո" էդ նշանակում ա` սենց էլ մնա վատ չի, բարձրկալն էլ բեթարից ազատի, յոլա ենք գնում, օրվա հետ էլի, թեթևի մեջ, կայֆերով, բայց ոչ մի դեպքում կրոնական կոմղմորոշում:
Ես էլ եմ շատ օգտագործում փառք Աստծո, բայց ամեն անգամ էդ ասելուց չեմ չոքում ու աղոթք չեմ անում էլի, որ դրանից եղրակացվի, որ ես մոլի հավատացյալ եմ կամ եսիմ ինչ:

Մեր ժամանակը սպառտվեց, եթերը տրամադրենք հեռուստադիտողներին  :LOL:

----------

Sambitbaba (05.06.2013), Varzor (04.06.2013), VisTolog (01.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (02.06.2013), Շինարար (02.06.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> բայց գնում մի հատ էլ գառ ա մորթում, մատաղ ա անում, որ Աստված էդ մարդուն ուղարկեց


 :Huh:  այ էս պահը արդեն ավելորդ էր
Որ խորանամ էտ ծնողները էլ ում համար կարան մատաղ անեն, գառները չեն հերիքի  :Mda:

----------

VisTolog (01.06.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

> իրական քրիստոնյան աստծու անունը զուր տեղը չի օգտագործում


Դրա համար էլ հիմա շատ քչերը գիտեն աստծո անունը: :Pardon:

----------


## keyboard

> այ էս պահը արդեն ավելորդ էր
> Որ խորանամ էտ ծնողները էլ ում համար կարան մատաղ անեն, գառները չեն հերիքի


Ապ, դե ունենք էն ինչ ունենք, էսօր շատերն են դա կրառում, եզդիներն էլ դրա հաշվին G  կլաս մերսեդես են քշում, կոկա կոլա են խմում:
Ինչպես ասում են` ուզում ես ուզի, չէս ուզում ուզի  :Tongue: 
Էդ մատաղն էլ իրոք, ավելի շատ ավանդականա, քան կրոնական, բայց դե մնանք թեմայի շրջանականերում:
Ես Աթեիստ չեմ, որտև, որ գրանցվում էի Արտակն արդեն գրանցված էր  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (02.06.2013), Jarre (02.06.2013), VisTolog (02.06.2013), Աթեիստ (02.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (02.06.2013), Շինարար (02.06.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Ես Աթեիստ չեմ, որտև, որ գրանցվում էի Արտակն արդեն գրանցված էր


իսկ ես ոչ աթեիստ եմ, ոչ հավատացյալ, նորմալ մարդ եմ  :LOL:

----------

Stranger_Friend (02.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (02.06.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> իսկ ես ոչ աթեիստ եմ, ոչ հավատացյալ, նորմալ մարդ եմ


Էդ նույնն ա, ոնց որ ասես, ես ոչ տղա եմ, ոչ աղջիկ, պարզապես մարդ եմ:
Կամ ես գետաձի ոչ տեսել եմ, ոչ չեմ տեսել,, հասարակ մարդ եմ:

Աստծու գոյությունը կամ ընդունում են, կամ չէ: Երրորդ տարբերակը չկողմնորոշվածն ա, որը սկի չի էլ մտածում էդ մասին, որ սեփական կարծիք ունենա ու հայտնի:

----------

keyboard (02.06.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Էդ նույնն ա, ոնց որ ասես, ես ոչ տղա եմ, ոչ աղջիկ, պարզապես մարդ եմ:
> Կամ ես գետաձի ոչ տեսել եմ, ոչ չեմ տեսել,, հասարակ մարդ եմ:
> 
> Աստծու գոյությունը կամ ընդունում են, կամ չէ: Երրորդ տարբերակը չկողմնորոշվածն ա, որը սկի չի էլ մտածում էդ մասին, որ սեփական կարծիք ունենա ու հայտնի:


գոյությունը չեմ ընդունում, բայց առանձնապես չեմ էլ մտածում դրա մասին  :Dntknw:

----------


## Շինարար

> Իսկ օրինակ ինձ վիրավորումա, երբ իմ արած աշխատանքի համար աստծուն են շնորհակալ լինում:
> 
> 
> Վերջերս մեկը ասեց.
> - Գործ ունե՞ս, ո՞նցա
> - Հա ունեմ, վատ չի
> - Դե փառք աստծո
> - Փառք շեֆիս
> 
> Ափսոս չերկարացրեց:


Ես մեկով հետաքրքրվեմ` աշխատում ա, թե չէ ու փառք տամ Աստծուն, որ աշխատում ա, սենց տխմար պատասխան տա, անկեղծորեն կփոշմանեմ, որ հետաքրքրվել եմ, հաջորդ անգամն էլ իրան տեսնելիս գլխով կբարևեմ զուտ ու կանցնեմ:

----------

Rammstein (02.06.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ի պաշտպանություն Վիստի ասեմ… կրոնը ստիպում ա, վախացնում ա, ամաչացնում ա որ մարդիկ ընդունեն, ապրեն ու ենթարկվեն մի բանի որը զուտ հավատալու վրա ա… մի խոսքով խաբում են… դա կարա վնաս հասցնի մարդուն… Աթեիզմը էդ ամեն ինչի դեմ ա… աթեիզմը չի ընդունում աստծո գոյությունը ու ասում ա որ դու պարտավոր չես անել բաներ որոնք հիմնված են զուտ հավատալու վրա, մի բանի որի գոյությունը երբեք ապացուցված չի եղել ու չի լինելու…

----------

Jarre (02.06.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

փառք աստծո աթեիստ եմ  :Jpit:

----------

Sambitbaba (05.06.2013), Աթեիստ (02.06.2013)

----------


## Rammstein

> Հարցը էդքան էլ վատ զգալը չի: Եթե քո համար աստված ամենակարող ու և այլն և այլնա, ուրեմն դու կարողա ուրախ լինես երբ քեզ շնորհակալ լինելու փոխարեն աստծունա լինում, բայց քանի որ ինձ համար աստված (եթե նույնիսկ կա) ոչ մի լավ բան չի ներկայացնում, ես չեմ ուզում որ իմ փոխարեն ինքը լավ խոսքերի արժանանա:
> 
> 
> Ոնց որ գնաս մեկի տունը վերանորոգես, ավարտելուց հետո տան տերը գնա եկեղեցու «կասսան» գումար գցի:


Փաստորեն դու չգիտես` Աստված կա թե չկա, բայց գիտես, որ եթե կա, ուրեմն լավ բան չի:  :LOL: 

Եթե ես մեկի տունը վերանորոգեմ, դա կանեմ փող աշխատելու համար, բայց եթե էն նկարագրածդ ձեւով մեկին փրկեմ, դա չեմ անի շնորհակալություն, վարկանիշ ու ծիծիկ ստանալու համար, այլ կանեմ մարդուն փրկած լինելու համար ու չեմ մտածի, թե ինձ դրա համար ով ա շնորհակալություն հայտնելու: Ու էլի եմ ասում, եթե մարդը իմ արածի դիմաց իրա Աստծուն շնորհակալություն հայտնի, ես չեմ համարի, որ էդ մարդը անշնորհակալ ա: Ու կապ չունի, թե Աստված իմ համար ինչպիսին ա, կամ ընդհանրապես կա, թե չկա:

----------

Sambitbaba (05.06.2013), Varzor (04.06.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Փաստորեն դու չգիտես` Աստված կա թե չկա, բայց գիտես, որ* եթե կա, ուրեմն լավ բան չի:* 
> 
> Եթե ես մեկի տունը վերանորոգեմ, դա կանեմ փող աշխատելու համար, բայց եթե էն նկարագրածդ ձեւով մեկին փրկեմ, դա չեմ անի շնորհակալություն, վարկանիշ ու ծիծիկ ստանալու համար, այլ կանեմ մարդուն փրկած լինելու համար ու չեմ մտածի, թե ինձ դրա համար ով ա շնորհակալություն հայտնելու: Ու էլի եմ ասում, եթե մարդը իմ արածի դիմաց իրա Աստծուն շնորհակալություն հայտնի, ես չեմ համարի, որ էդ մարդը անշնորհակալ ա: Ու կապ չունի, թե Աստված իմ համար ինչպիսին ա, կամ ընդհանրապես կա, թե չկա:


100%, հլը նայի տարեկան քանի հոգու ա սպանում, քանիսին ա սարքում ինվալիդ, քանիսին ա նորմալ ինտերնետ չի տալիս/ աչքերս քարկապ ընգան/, բա լավ Աստվածը ը՞սենց կլինի  :Jpit:

----------


## VisTolog

> Ես մեկով հետաքրքրվեմ` աշխատում ա, թե չէ ու փառք տամ Աստծուն, որ աշխատում ա, սենց տխմար պատասխան տա, անկեղծորեն կփոշմանեմ, որ հետաքրքրվել եմ, հաջորդ անգամն էլ իրան տեսնելիս գլխով կբարևեմ զուտ ու կանցնեմ:


ինչքան քիչ ինձ աստծուն փառք  տվողներ հանդիպեն, էնքան լավ։

Отправлено с моего HTC Desire V через Tapatalk

----------


## Rammstein

> 100%, հլը նայի տարեկան քանի հոգու ա սպանում, քանիսին ա սարքում ինվալիդ, քանիսին ա նորմալ ինտերնետ չի տալիս/ աչքերս քարկապ ընգան/, բա լավ Աստվածը ը՞սենց կլինի


Այսինքն` եթե Աստված կա, նշանակում ա` մեռնողներին ինքն ա սպանում, ինվալիդներին ինքն ա տենց սարքել ու մեր օֆիսի տուֆտա Icon-ի կապը ինքն ա պարբերաբար վարի տալիս, հա՞:  :Blink:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ինչքան քիչ ինձ աստծուն փառք  տվողներ հանդիպեն, էնքան լավ։
> 
> Отправлено с моего HTC Desire V через Tapatalk


Ես էլ, Վիստ ջան, շեֆերին փառք տվողներին տանել չեմ կարում  :Jpit:

----------

Varzor (04.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (02.06.2013)

----------


## VisTolog

> Ես էլ, Վիստ ջան, շեֆերին փառք տվողներին տանել չեմ կարում


մի բան ասի, էն բանի մեջ ընկա։ 

Отправлено с моего HTC Desire V через Tapatalk

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Աստծո գաղափարները, որոնք գրված են *իրա գրքում*, դնումա սահմանափակումներ:


Վիստ ջան, մի անհամեստ հարց տամ, եթե կարելի է: Իսկ դու "իրա գիրքը" կարդացե՞լ ես… Ասեմ, որ տեղ-տեղ կարդալը, կամ միայն նոր կտակարանը կարդալը հաշիվ չի: Քանզի այդ գիրքն ամբողջությամբ է "իրա գիրք", այլ ոչ թե տեղ-տեղ: Եթե կարդացել ես, կարելի է խոսել այդ մասին: Թե չէ հիշեցի մեր քյառթու հավատացյալներից մեկին, ով փրփրած պաշտպանում էր իր հավատը, իսկ հետո պատահաբար թռցրեց բերանից, որ լրիվ չի կարդացել "իրա գիրքը": Ինձ էլ համարյա սատանայապաշտ դուրս բերեց: 
Ի գիտություն ասեմ, որ այդ գրքի մեջ ինքը, ճիշտ է, սահմանափակումներ դնում է, բայց հենց ինքն էլ, ցավոք, իրեն հարմար պահին մեծ հաճույքով շրջանցում է դրանք:




> Հիշեցի եհովայի վկաների հետ զրույցներից, որ էս ձև են համեմատություններ անում ու «ապացուցում» որ իրանք ճիշտ են:


Մորմոնների հետ զրուցել եմ, բայց  Եհովայի վկաների հետ բախտ չի վիճակվել: Մի անգամ մի երկու հարց տվեցի՝ փախան:
Եվ չնայած դրան ասեմ, որ ես քեզ կարծես թե ոչինչ էլ չեմ փորձել ապացուցել: Ես ընդամենը մի քանի հարց տվեցի քեզ: Չես ուզում, մի պատասխանիր, Վիստ ջան, հարց չկա: Բայց ես քեզ ոչինչ չեմ ուզում ապացուցել:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Այսինքն` եթե Աստված կա, նշանակում ա` մեռնողներին ինքն ա սպանում, ինվալիդներին ինքն ա տենց սարքել ու մեր օֆիսի տուֆտա Icon-ի կապը ինքն ա պարբերաբար վարի տալիս, հա՞:


Չէ, եթե աստված կա, նշանակում ա թեյնիկի տակը ինքն ա անջանում  :Jpit: , եթե ինքը չի սպանում, սարքում, ուրեմն ըլնում ա իր ուզածով ու ցանկությամբ, թե՞ դու ուրիշ վերսիա ունես:

----------


## VisTolog

> Փաստորեն դու չգիտես` Աստված կա թե չկա, բայց գիտես, որ եթե կա, ուրեմն լավ բան չի: 
> 
> Եթե ես մեկի տունը վերանորոգեմ, դա կանեմ փող աշխատելու համար, բայց եթե էն նկարագրածդ ձեւով մեկին փրկեմ, դա չեմ անի շնորհակալություն, վարկանիշ ու ծիծիկ ստանալու համար, այլ կանեմ մարդուն փրկած լինելու համար ու չեմ մտածի, թե ինձ դրա համար ով ա շնորհակալություն հայտնելու: Ու էլի եմ ասում, եթե մարդը իմ արածի դիմաց իրա Աստծուն շնորհակալություն հայտնի, ես չեմ համարի, որ էդ մարդը անշնորհակալ ա: Ու կապ չունի, թե Աստված իմ համար ինչպիսին ա, կամ ընդհանրապես կա, թե չկա:


Ես առաջնորդվում եմ հավանականությամբ, այսինքն ինձ համար մարդկանց ստեղծած աստծո գոյության հավանականությունը շատ ավելի քիչա, քան նրա չգոյությանը: 

Էլի կսեմ, հարցը շնորհակալություն ստանալու համար լավ գործ անելը չի: 




> Վիստ ջան, մի անհամեստ հարց տամ, եթե կարելի է: Իսկ դու "իրա գիրքը" կարդացե՞լ ես… Ասեմ, որ տեղ-տեղ կարդալը, կամ միայն նոր կտակարանը կարդալը հաշիվ չի: Քանզի այդ գիրքն ամբողջությամբ է "իրա գիրք", այլ ոչ թե տեղ-տեղ: Եթե կարդացել ես, կարելի է խոսել այդ մասին: Թե չէ հիշեցի մեր քյառթու հավատացյալներից մեկին, ով փրփրած պաշտպանում էր իր հավատը, իսկ հետո պատահաբար թռցրեց բերանից, որ լրիվ չի կարդացել "իրա գիրքը": Ինձ էլ համարյա սատանայապաշտ դուրս բերեց: 
> Ի գիտություն ասեմ, որ այդ գրքի մեջ ինքը, ճիշտ է, սահմանափակումներ դնում է, բայց հենց ինքն էլ, ցավոք, իրեն հարմար պահին մեծ հաճույքով շրջանցում է դրանք:
> 
> 
> Մորմոնների հետ զրուցել եմ, բայց  Եհովայի վկաների հետ բախտ չի վիճակվել: Մի անգամ մի երկու հարց տվեցի՝ փախան:
> Եվ չնայած դրան ասեմ, որ ես քեզ կարծես թե ոչինչ էլ չեմ փորձել ապացուցել: Ես ընդամենը մի քանի հարց տվեցի քեզ: Չես ուզում, մի պատասխանիր, Վիստ ջան, հարց չկա: Բայց ես քեզ ոչինչ չեմ ուզում ապացուցել:


«Իրա գիրքը» լրիվ չեմ կարդացել, բայց փոխարենը շփվել եմ էդ գիրքը անգիր իմացողների հետ, որոնց վրա էդ հաստատ ավելի շատ բացասականա ազդել, քան դրական: Մորմոնների հետ էլ եմ խոսել: Աստվածաշնչից մի քանի իրար հակասող հարց ես տալիս, ասում են «մեզ չի հետաքրքրում դա ճիշտ է թե սխալ, մենք ուղղակի տարածում ենք նրա խոսքը»: Եհովայի վկայի դեռ չեմ տեսել որ մի երկու հարցից հետո փախնի, իրանք ամեն ինչի աստվածաշնչյան պատասխանը ունեն, եթե չունեն էլ իրանց հովիվը էդ պատասխանը կտա: Փորձիր կյանքի խոսքից մեկնումեկին գտնես ու մի քանի հարց տաս իրանց հավաքների ու ընդունված կարգերի մասին, էդ ժամանակ կտեսնենս թե ինչքան անբարոյական ու վատ բաներ են լինում, որոնց լավ լինելու մասին իրանք աստվածաշնչին հղում կանեն:

----------


## Rammstein

> Չէ, եթե աստված կա, նշանակում ա թեյնիկի տակը ինքն ա անջանում , եթե ինքը չի սպանում, սարքում, ուրեմն ըլնում ա իր ուզածով ու ցանկությամբ, թե՞ դու ուրիշ վերսիա ունես:


Քո գործն ա, թե դու ոնց ես մտածում: Ուղղակի ասեմ, որ եթե Աստված կա, դա բացարձակ չի նշանակում, որ ամեն ինչ ինքն ա անում ու իրա ցանկությամբ ա լինում:
Ավելի ճիշտ սենց ասեմ, քե պատկերացրած աստվածը, որ ամեն ինչ ինքն ա անում ու իրա ուզածով ա լինում, իմ համար չի կարա գոյություն ունենա:

----------

Varzor (04.06.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Քո գործն ա, թե դու ոնց ես մտածում: *Ուղղակի ասեմ, որ եթե Աստված կա, դա բացարձակ չի նշանակում, որ ամեն ինչ ինքն ա անում ու իրա ցանկությամբ ա լինում:*
> Ավելի ճիշտ սենց ասեմ, քե պատկերացրած աստվածը, որ ամեն ինչ ինքն ա անում ու իրա ուզածով ա լինում, իմ համար չի կարա գոյություն ունենա:


Այսինքն էն, որ Աստված գոյություն ունի ունի հլը չի նշանակում, որ ամեն ինչ արդեն կանխորոշված ա, որ պատահականությունները պատահական չեն, որ կան բաներ որոնց նկատմամբ ինքը անտարբեր ա... Մի խոսքով Մատրիցա ա ստեղծել ու մեզ ասել ա ինչ ուզում եք արեք, ես իմ գործն արդեն արել եմ: Ճի՞շտ եմ հասկանում

----------

Varzor (04.06.2013)

----------


## Rammstein

> Այսինքն էն, որ Աստված գոյություն ունի ունի հլը չի նշանակում, որ ամեն ինչ արդեն կանխորոշված ա, որ պատահականությունները պատահական չեն, որ կան բաներ որոնց նկատմամբ ինքը անտարբեր ա... Մի խոսքով Մատրիցա ա ստեղծել ու մեզ ասել ա ինչ ուզում եք արեք, ես իմ գործն արդեն արել եմ: Ճի՞շտ եմ հասկանում


Ես չեմ ասել` Աստված կա կամ չկա, լավն ա կամ վատն ա… Ամբողջ խնդիրն էն ա, որ դու ես ինքդ քո համար Աստծու գաղափարը, իրա իրավասությունները, լիազորություններն ու պարտականությունները նախապես սահմանել ու ըստ դրա ես որոշում` Աստված լավն ա, թե վատն ա, էլ չես էլ քննարկում` արդյո՞ք քո սահմանումներն ու պատկերացումները միակ հնարավոր տարբերակն են, թե՞ կարող ա ամեն ինչ լրիվ այլ ձեւով լինել, որը քո մտքով չի էլ անցնում:

----------

Sambitbaba (05.06.2013), Varzor (04.06.2013)

----------


## Varzor

> "Գերբնական" նշանակում ա բնականից դուրս…բնականից վեր… ինչ որ կա, արդեն բնական ա… գերբնական գիտական բառ չի, զգացական ա… եթե աստված գերբնական ուժ ա նշանակում ա գոյություն չունի… նշանակում ա դու բանավիճելու հիմք չունես…
> 
> Եթե մարդկանց ինչոր մի մասը կամ նույնիսկ բոլորը հավատում են որ ինչոր մի գերբնական ուժ կա, էդ չի նշանակում որ կա… հավատալը գոյության ապացույց չի… ես էլ կարամ բաբա յագային հավատամ, հետո՞ ուրեմն կա՞…


Իսկ գիտես, որ տրակտորները լինում են նաև թրուրավոր?  :LOL: 

Եթե չակերտները չես տեսնում, կարող եմ ավելի մեծ տառաչափով և թավ (bold) գրել  :Wink: 
Իմ գրառման մեջ որտեղ տեսար գերբնականի գոյության ապացույց կամ հերքում?
Ու ընդհանրապես որևէ բանի գոյություն ունենալը կախված չէ դրա մասին մեր ունեցած գիտելիքներից և հավատալ-չհավատալուց: Ես ընդամենը կարող եմ պնդել, որ չեմ տիրապետում բաբա յագայի գոյության մասին հավաստող փաստերին, ոչ ավելին:

Ավելի կարճ ասեմ ու The End. "Աստված" հասկացողությունը և հավատքը առկա են առանց կրոնը, իսկ կրոնն առանց դրանց գոյություն չունի:

----------

Sambitbaba (05.06.2013)

----------


## Varzor

> Ռամշ ջան, բայց ֆանատիկ աթեիստները հանուն իրանց համոզմունքների ուրիշ մարդկանց չեն վնասում


Լուրջ?
70 տարվա կոմունիզմը քեզ ղուրբան  :Jpit:

----------


## Varzor

> Նայած նյութ ասելով ինչ ենք հասկանում: Եթե նյութ ասելով հասկանում ենք այն ամենը ինչ տեսնում, լսում, շոշափում ու զգում ենք, ապա դա սահմանափակում է մեզ, քանի որ կան այնպիսի դիապազոններ որոնց մենք հասու չենք տեսնելու, լսելու, շոշափելու ու զգալու: Եթե այդ դիապազոնն էլ համարենք նյութ, ապա դու լրիվ իրավացի ես:


Տիգ, "նյութը" գիտական սահմանում ունի: Մեֆը խասյաթի համաձայն խառնումա մատերիան և նյութը: Ի դեպ նշեմ, որ նյութերի և մատերիաների ոչ բոլոր տեսակներն են բացահայտված:

----------


## Varzor

> Ի պաշտպանություն Վիստի ասեմ… կրոնը *ստիպում ա, վախացնում ա, ամաչացնում ա որ մարդիկ ընդունեն, ապրեն ու ենթարկվեն մի բանի որը զուտ հավատալու վրա ա*… մի խոսքով խաբում են… դա կարա վնաս հասցնի մարդուն…


Մեֆ, էլի ընդհանրացնում ես: Ախր ոչ բոլոր կրոններն են ստիպում ու վախացնում: Կան կրոններ որոնք ուղղակի ինչ-որ բանի հասնելոի ուղի են մատնացույց անում:



> Աթեիզմը էդ ամեն ինչի դեմ ա… աթեիզմը չի ընդունում աստծո գոյությունը *ու ասում ա որ դու պարտավոր չես անել բաներ որոնք հիմնված են զուտ հավատալու վրա*, մի բանի որի գոյությունը երբեք ապացուցված չի եղել ու չի լինելու…


Ընգեր ջան, ցանկացած մարդ էլ լիքը բաներա անում զուտ հավատալու վրա, իսկ դեռևս գոյությունը չապացուցված բաներին հավատալը երբեմն գիտության թռիչքների է բերում:
Եթե գիտնականը չհավատա իր իսկ առաջ քաշված վարկածին, որը ոչ մի գործնական ապացույց չունի, ապա նա վարկած չի էլ առաջ քաշի: Գիտությունը հավատում է ելնելով փաստերից և նույնիսկ ինտուիցիայից: հավատացյալն էլ իր փաստերն ու ինտուիցիան ունի: Ու վերջիններիս շարքին են դասվում այնպիսի *բնական* երևույթները, որոնք տեղի են ունենոմ, բայց գիտության կողմից ոչ մի բացատրություն չեն ստանում: Ասենք ոնց կարա մարդ ընկնի 9-րդ հարկից ու կենդանի մնա? Կամ վրեդ մի մագազին մոտիկից կրակեն, բայց ոչ մի հատ չկպնի և այլն: Ու նման "հրաշքի" միջով անցած մարդուն դու ուզում ես համոզել, որ գիտությունից դուրս աշխարհ չկա?

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Իմ գրառման մեջ որտեղ տեսար գերբնականի գոյության ապացույց կամ հերքում?*
> Ու ընդհանրապես *որևէ բանի գոյություն ունենալը կախված չէ դրա մասին մեր ունեցած գիտելիքներից* և հավատալ-չհավատալուց: Ես ընդամենը կարող եմ պնդել, որ չեմ տիրապետում բաբա յագայի գոյության մասին հավաստող փաստերին, ոչ ավելին:
> 
> Ավելի կարճ ասեմ ու The End. "*Աստված*" հասկացողությունը և *հավատքը* առկա են առանց կրոնը, իսկ կրոնն առանց դրանց գոյություն չունի:


հա, կախված չի, բայց դու չես կարող դա կիրառել էս պարագայում… հնարավոր չի, որովհետև դու կոնկրետ հասկացության մասին ես խոսում… ինչի մասին որ գիտելիք չունենք, չգիտենք նաև դրա գոյության մասին… եթե գոյության մասին գիտենք ուրեմն որոշ գիտելիք ունենք… 

Աստված Հասկացությունը առանց կրոնի գոյություն չունի… աստծո հասկացությունը կրոնն ա ներմուծել մարդկային քաղաքակրթության մեջ ու եթե դու հանում ես աստծո հասկացությունը կրոնի բնագավառից ուրեմն բարի եղիր, տրակտոր ախպեր, նշել թե որ բնագավառ ես ներմուծում ու եթե եղածների միջից ոչ մեկի մեջ չես ներմուծում ապա ինչ նոր բնագավառ ես ստեղծում ու աստծո գաղափարը դիտարկում էդ բնագավառի, կամ ոլորտի մեջ… հակառակ դեպքում խոսելու տեղ չունե… պետք չի դատարկ-դատարկ բառերն իրար հետևից շարել… դու չես կարող ասել կրոնից դուրս ա ու վերջ… ասածիդ մեջ տրամաբանություն չկա… 


հավատն էլ հավատքի հետ մի խառնի…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, էլի ընդհանրացնում ես: Ախր ոչ բոլոր կրոններն են ստիպում ու վախացնում: Կան կրոններ որոնք ուղղակի ինչ-որ բանի հասնելոի ուղի են մատնացույց անում:


մի հատ տենց կրոնի անուն տուր… 



> Ընգեր ջան, ցանկացած մարդ էլ լիքը բաներա անում զուտ հավատալու վրա, *իսկ դեռևս գոյությունը չապացուցված բաներին հավատալը երբեմն գիտության թռիչքների է բերում*:
> *Եթե գիտնականը չհավատա իր իսկ առաջ քաշված վարկածին*, որը ոչ մի գործնական ապացույց չունի, ապա նա վարկած չի էլ առաջ քաշի: *Գիտությունը հավատում է ելնելով փաստերից և նույնիսկ ինտուիցիայից*: հավատացյալն էլ իր փաստերն ու ինտուիցիան ունի: Ու վերջիններիս շարքին են դասվում այնպիսի *բնական* երևույթները, որոնք տեղի են ունենոմ, բայց գիտության կողմից ոչ մի բացատրություն չեն ստանում: Ասենք ոնց կարա մարդ ընկնի 9-րդ հարկից ու կենդանի մնա? Կամ վրեդ մի մագազին մոտիկից կրակեն, բայց ոչ մի հատ չկպնի և այլն: Ու նման "հրաշքի" միջով անցած մարդուն դու ուզում ես համոզել, որ գիտությունից դուրս աշխարհ չկա?


գիտության թռիչքը ոչ մի կապ չունի գոյություն չունեցող բաներին հավատալու հետ… տեխնոլոգիան, միգուցե, բայց ոչ գիտությունը… 
բացարձակապես սխալ բաներ ես ասում… նախ եթե փաստեր կան, ապա այն միանշանակ ընդունվում ա ու հավատալն արդեն առնում ա աբսուրդ… երկրորդ գիտնական վարկած առաջ չի քաշում զուտ հավատալու հիման վրա, վարկածն առաջ ա քաշվում ունեցած գիտելիքների ու տրամաբանական շխթա կազմելու հիման վրա, որն էլ հետո կամ ապացուցվում ա կամ հերքվում… երկու դեպքում էլ գիտությունը շահում ա… ինտուիցիան բավարար չի վարկած առաջ քաշելու համար…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տիգ, "նյութը" գիտական սահմանում ունի: Մեֆը խասյաթի համաձայն խառնումա մատերիան և նյութը: Ի դեպ նշեմ, որ նյութերի և մատերիաների ոչ բոլոր տեսակներն են բացահայտված:


դե հիմա ճիշտը դու ասա… առանց մատերիան նյութի հետ խառնելու…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> աստծո հասկացություն կրոնից դուրս գոյություն չունի… չկա տենց բան… օքե՞յ… աստծոււն միայն կարելի ա հավատալ ուրիշ ոչինչ, իսկ կրոնը հենց հավատալու ու անիմանալիի վախի վրա ա հիմնված, ուրիշ ոչինչ… անտրամաբանական բաներ ես ասում…


Մեֆ ջան, իսկ ինչպե՞ս վարվել ինձ ու ինձ պես շատերի հետ, ովքեր ընդունում են Աստծո գոյությունը, բայց հրաժարվում են կրոնից: Մենք ինչ է, գոյություն չունե՞նք… չկա՞նք…




> աստծոււն միայն կարելի ա հավատալ ուրիշ ոչինչ


Սրանով դու կրկնում ես կրոնի ամենամեծ սահմանափակումը և հաստատում ես, որ աթեիզմը կրոնի հարազատ եղբայրն է:
Իսկ Աստծոն կարելի է նաև ճանաչել: Եվ որքան ավելի շատ ճանաչես, այնքան ավելի կանսահմանանաս ինքդ էլ: /Կոնկրետ քեզ նկատի չունեմ:/

Չնայած, կոնկրետ քո սահմանափակ լինելը տեսնում եմ նրանում, օրինակ, որ երբ գրածդ նախադասությունը սկսվում է "Աստված" բառով, դու այն սկսում ես փոքրատառով: Երբ նախադասության մեջ ես այդ անում, կարող ես պատճառաբանել, որ դա քեզ համար հատուկ անուն չէ, ու ես կհամաձայնվեմ, չնայած ինձ համար հատուկ անուն է: Իսկ նախադասությունը մեծատառով սկսելու անհրաժեշտությունը հասարակ քերականություն է ու կրոնի հետ կապ չունի, չէ՞: 

Հուսով եմ չես կարծում, որ իմ անգրագետ հալով փորձում եմ քերականության դասեր տալ: Ողղակի ցանկանում եմ ասել, որ նախադասությունը միտումնավոր փոքրատառով սկսելը ցույց է տալիս, որ քո հայացքները քեզ ստիպում են սահմանափակվել փոքրատառի վրա:

----------

Varzor (07.06.2013), Վոլտերա (04.06.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, իսկ ինչպե՞ս վարվել ինձ ու ինձ պես շատերի հետ, ովքեր ընդունում են Աստծո գոյությունը, բայց հրաժարվում են կրոնից: Մենք ինչ է, գոյություն չունե՞նք… չկա՞նք…



Սամ ջան, ստեղ մի հատ ֆունդամենտալ հարց կա… երբ դու ընդունում ես աստծո գույությունը, բայց կրոնը չես ընդունում,  աստված քո համար դառնում ա անձնական կատեգորիա… այսինքն դու ասում ես "աստված ինձ համար գոյություն ունի"… սա հիմնովին տարբերվում ա կրոնի պնդումից որ "աստված գոյություն ունի"… քա դեպքում քո աստծո ընդունումը քո անձնական ներքնաշխարհի ամբողջականության ֆակտոր ա, այսինքն առանց դրա քո ներքնաշխահրն ամբողջական չի, բայց աստծո գոյությունը չի պարտադրվում ուրիշներին… ես դրա հետ խնդիր չունեմ և նույնիսկ չեմ կարող վիճել որ քո համար աստված գոյություն չունի… քո աստծո ընդունումը ինձ համար չափանիշ չի լինում քանի դեռ դու ինձ չես դատում կամ իմ բարոյական նկարագիրը չես պայմանավորում քո անձնական աստծո ընդունմամբ… 

մինչդեռ կրոնը հենց դրանով էլ պայմանավորում ա իմ նկարագիրը որովհետև նա ընդունում ա աստծո գոյությունը ոնց որ գրավիտացիայի գոյությունը… ստեղ ես կարամ վիճեմ ու պետք ա վիճեմ ու պահանջեմ որ ապացուցեն, քանի որ իրենք պարտադրում են հասարակությանն ու ինձ այդ թվում իրենց հավատքը… պատմությունը դա ա ցույց տալիս…

դուք տեղ ունեք հասարակության մեջ այնպես ինչպես ցանկացած մարդ… 

"աստված գոյություն ունի" պնդումը նույնն ա ինչ "գրավիտացիա գոյություն ունի"-ն հետևաբար և ապացուցման կարիք ունի… 

"աստված ինձ համար գոյություն ունի"-ն պնդում չի այլ անձնական գործ ա, որը ապացուցման կարիք չունի ինձ համար քանի որ հենց սկզբից աստծո գոյությունը պայմանավորում ա տվյալ անձի հետ… 




> Սրանով դու կրկնում ես կրոնի ամենամեծ սահմանափակումը և հաստատում ես, որ աթեիզմը կրոնի հարազատ եղբայրն է:
> Իսկ Աստծոն կարելի է նաև ճանաչել: Եվ որքան ավելի շատ ճանաչես, այնքան ավելի կանսահմանանաս ինքդ էլ: /Կոնկրետ քեզ նկատի չունեմ:/
> 
> Չնայած, կոնկրետ քո սահմանափակ լինելը տեսնում եմ նրանում, օրինակ, որ երբ գրածդ նախադասությունը սկսվում է "Աստված" բառով, դու այն սկսում ես փոքրատառով: Երբ նախադասության մեջ ես այդ անում, կարող ես պատճառաբանել, որ դա քեզ համար հատուկ անուն չէ, ու ես կհամաձայնվեմ, չնայած ինձ համար հատուկ անուն է: Իսկ նախադասությունը մեծատառով սկսելու անհրաժեշտությունը հասարակ քերականություն է ու կրոնի հետ կապ չունի, չէ՞: 
> 
> Հուսով եմ չես կարծում, որ իմ անգրագետ հալով փորձում եմ քերականության դասեր տալ: Ողղակի ցանկանում եմ ասել, որ նախադասությունը միտումնավոր փոքրատառով սկսելը ցույց է տալիս, որ քո հայացքները քեզ ստիպում են սահմանափակվել փոքրատառի վրա:


իսկ բացի հավատալուց ուրիշ ի՞նչ ա հնարավոր անել Սամ… ոնց պիտի ճանաչես աստծուն Սամ, եթե նրա գոյությունն անապացուցելի ա, իսկ ճանաչել նշանակում ա հասկանալ ու տեսնել որը և խոսում ա նրա մասին որ "աստված գոյություն ունի", որն էլ տանում ա ապացուցման անհրաժեշտությանը… իսկ դա անհնար ա… երբ որ մարդն իր կյանքն ու հնարավորությունները պայմանավորում ա ևս մեկ՝ երրորդ գոյով, սա արդեն սահմանափակում ա արդեն եղած սահմանափակումների վրա… նամանավանդ որ նրա գոյությունն անապացուցելի ա… 

Սամ ջան, ես քերականական կանոնները չեմ պահպանում գրելուց… սա էլ վերացնում ա իմ սահմանափակությունը… եթե հետևեմ քերականական կանոններին, ապա դա կլինի ևս մեկ սահմանափակում, չէ՞… կանոնն ինքնին սահմանափակում ա…

----------

Sambitbaba (04.06.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> իսկ բացի հավատալուց ուրիշ ի՞նչ ա հնարավոր անել Սամ… ոնց պիտի ճանաչես աստծուն Սամ, եթե նրա գոյությունն անապացուցելի ա, իսկ ճանաչել նշանակում ա հասկանալ ու տեսնել որը և խոսում ա նրա մասին որ "աստված գոյություն ունի", որն էլ տանում ա ապացուցման անհրաժեշտությանը… իսկ դա անհնար ա… երբ որ մարդն իր կյանքն ու հնարավորությունները պայմանավորում ա ևս մեկ՝ երրորդ գոյով, սա արդեն սահմանափակում ա արդեն եղած սահմանափակումների վրա… նամանավանդ որ նրա գոյությունն անապացուցելի ա…





> *VisTolog*-ի խոսքերից 
> Հարցը էդքան էլ վատ զգալը չի: Եթե քո համար աստված ամենակարող ու և այլն և այլնա, ուրեմն դու կարողա ուրախ լինես երբ քեզ շնորհակալ լինելու փոխարեն աստծունա լինում, բայց քանի որ ինձ համար աստված (եթե նույնիսկ կա) ոչ մի լավ բան չի ներկայացնում, ես չեմ ուզում որ իմ փոխարեն ինքը լավ խոսքերի արժանանա:


Մարդկության մեծամասնության գլխավոր պրոբլեմն այս հարցում այն է, որ նա կերել է կրոնի տված կուտը, որ Աստված՝ ասածդ "երրորդ գոյն" է, Մեֆ ջան, կամ մի տեղ քո իսկ հիշատակած էն մուխտառ բիձեն, որ փիս գայիշնիկի պես ամպերի հետևը թաքնված, պատճառ է ման գալիս, որ տուգանի: Եվ ինչ խոսք, որ ձեզպեսները չեն ցանկանում ընդունել էդ կեղտոտ բիձուն և շատ ճիշտ էլ անում են: Ինձպեսներն էլ չեն ընդունում այդպիսի Աստծո: 
Բայց հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ դուք անառարկելիորեն ընդունել եք կրոնի՝ ձեր վզին փաթաթած Աստծո իր ցանկացած տարբերակը և համարում եք, որ եթե Աստված լիներ, ուրեմն հենց այդպիսին էլ պետք է լիներ, և ուրիշ ոչ մի կերպ, այնպես որ ավելի լավ է չլինի:

Իսկ ի՞նչ, եթե Աստված այնուամենայնիվ "երրորդ գոյ" չի, կապրիզնի ծերունի չի, բոբո չի, ումից պետք է վախենալ: Եթե Աստված՝ իրոք որ Տիգի ասած Ամեն Ինչն է, այսինքն մի հսկայական ամբողջականություն է, որն իր մեջ պարունակում է ամեն ինչ, այդ թվում նաև ինձ ու քեզ էլ, Վիստ ջան, Մեֆին էլ… Եվ եթե իրերին նայում ես ամբողջական Աստծո տեսանկյունից, այդ դեպքում արդեն լիովին իմաստազրկվում է քո զայրույթը, թե ինչու՞, լավությունը դու ես անում, իսկ շնորհակալությունը Աստծոն է բաժին ընկնում: Որովհետև՝ իմ առաջարկած տարբերակում դուք երկուսդ՝ մեկ եք, և ում էլ շնորհակալուրյուն հայտնեն, միևնույն է, շնորհակալ են քեզանից: Քանզի Աստված՝ քո մեջ է ապրում և միայն քո մեջ, այլ ոչ թե ինչ-որ անհայտ տեղ:

Հա, Մեֆ ջան, իսկ ինչու՞ է անպայման անհրաժեշտ ապացուցել Աստծո գոյությունը: Եթե, ասենք, ես ապացուցեմ ու դու ընդունես, դու դրանով ինձ ծառայությու՞ն ես մատուցելու, կամ լավությու՞ն ես անելու: Կամ ես՝ քեզ: Հիշում եմ, փոքր ժամանակ մորս ազնվորեն ասում էի. "Եթե խոստանաս պաղպաղակ առնել, էփածդ բորշը կուտեմ": Չե՞ս կարծում, որ նման մի բան կստացվեր մեկմեկու ինչ-որ բան ապացուցելը: Առավել ևս այս հարցում:

Ուղղակի ինձ համար մի քիչ տխուր է, որ մարդիկ շարունակում են ապրել Աստծո մասին այդ հինավուրց ու փթած պատկերացումներով, որ Աստված՝ պերսոնա է, - թե հավատացյալները և թե աթեիստները: Դրա հետ մեկտեղ Աստծոն վերագրել են հազար ու մի մարդկային հատկություններ, ինչի հետևանքն է այն, որ հավատացյալները սարսռում են Աստծոց, իսկ աթեիստները խորշում ու հրաժարվում:

Ժող ջան, ես ոչ ոգու ոչինչ ապացուցել չեմ ցանկանում, առավել ևս, որ ինքս էլ որևէ կրոնի առաջարկած Աստծո չեմ ընդունում: Բայց ես անվերապահորեն ընդունում եմ Աստծոն իր ամբողջականության մեջ, իմ հասկացածով, իմ պատկերացումներով: Եվ ինձ շատ ավելի հարմարավետ եմ զգում Աստծո հետ, քան այն տարիներիս, երբ ապրում  էի առանց Աստծո:

----------

Արէա (05.06.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> "Գերբնական" նշանակում ա բնականից դուրս…բնականից վեր… ինչ որ կա, արդեն բնական ա… գերբնական գիտական բառ չի, զգացական ա… եթե աստված գերբնական ուժ ա նշանակում ա գոյություն չունի… նշանակում ա դու բանավիճելու հիմք չունես…


Սա էլ, կարծում եմ, մոտեցումից է կախված:
Գերուժ ասելով կարծեմ թե հասկանում ենք, որ խոսքը գնում է մի ուժի մասին, որը սովորական, կամ, ինչպես դու ես ասում, բնական պայմաններում չի հանդիպում: Եվ սակայն դա բոլորովին էլ չի նշանակում, որ այն ընդհանրապես գոյություն չունի: Ուղղակի այն հանդիպում է արտասովոր, անբնական, "գերբնական" պայմաններում:
Նույնը կարելի է ասել գերհոգնածության մասին, - չափից շատ, բնականից շատ հոգնած:
Գերակատարելու մասին…
Այս տեսանկյունից նայելու դեպքում գերբնականն էլ կարելի է դիտել որպես չափազանց բնական, այսինքն, մեր պատկերացումից դուրս բնական մի բան:

Եվ սա լրիվ այլ մտքերի է բերում…

----------


## VisTolog

> Մարդկության մեծամասնության գլխավոր պրոբլեմն այս հարցում այն է, որ նա կերել է կրոնի տված կուտը, որ Աստված՝ ասածդ "երրորդ գոյն" է, Մեֆ ջան, կամ մի տեղ քո իսկ հիշատակած էն մուխտառ բիձեն, որ փիս գայիշնիկի պես ամպերի հետևը թաքնված, պատճառ է ման գալիս, որ տուգանի: Եվ ինչ խոսք, որ ձեզպեսները չեն ցանկանում ընդունել էդ կեղտոտ բիձուն և շատ ճիշտ էլ անում են: Ինձպեսներն էլ չեն ընդունում այդպիսի Աստծո: 
> Բայց հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ դուք անառարկելիորեն ընդունել եք կրոնի՝ ձեր վզին փաթաթած Աստծո իր ցանկացած տարբերակը և համարում եք, որ եթե Աստված լիներ, ուրեմն հենց այդպիսին էլ պետք է լիներ, և ուրիշ ոչ մի կերպ, այնպես որ ավելի լավ է չլինի:
> 
> Բայց ես անվերապահորեն ընդունում եմ Աստծոն իր ամբողջականության մեջ, իմ հասկացածով, իմ պատկերացումներով: Եվ ինձ շատ ավելի հարմարավետ եմ զգում Աստծո հետ, քան այն տարիներիս, երբ ապրում  էի առանց Աստծո:


Դե հիմի ինչ տարբերություն կրոնից ես իմացել էդ աստծո մասին, ուրիշ գրքերից թե քո սեփական երևակայությունից: Ամեն մեկը ստեղծումա իրա աստծուն:

----------

Sambitbaba (06.06.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մարդկության մեծամասնության գլխավոր պրոբլեմն այս հարցում այն է, որ նա կերել է կրոնի տված կուտը, որ Աստված՝ ասածդ "երրորդ գոյն" է, Մեֆ ջան, կամ մի տեղ քո իսկ հիշատակած էն մուխտառ բիձեն, որ փիս գայիշնիկի պես ամպերի հետևը թաքնված, պատճառ է ման գալիս, որ տուգանի: Եվ ինչ խոսք, որ ձեզպեսները չեն ցանկանում ընդունել էդ կեղտոտ բիձուն և շատ ճիշտ էլ անում են: *Ինձպեսներն էլ չեն ընդունում այդպիսի Աստծո:* 
> Բայց հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ դուք անառարկելիորեն ընդունել եք կրոնի՝ ձեր վզին փաթաթած Աստծո իր ցանկացած տարբերակը և համարում եք, որ եթե Աստված լիներ, ուրեմն հենց այդպիսին էլ պետք է լիներ, և ուրիշ ոչ մի կերպ, այնպես որ ավելի լավ է չլինի:


Սամ ջան, խոսքը աստծո տեսակի մասին չի… ոնց որ տեսնում ես տեսակներն այնքան շատ են, որ ընդհանուր հայտարարի չեն գալիս… սա դեռ քիչ ա, հիմա էլ անձնական աստվածների "վարկածն" ա առաջ քաշվում… մենք աստծո ոչ մի տարբերակ չենք ընդունում ու երբեք չենք ասում "եթե Աստված լիներ, ուրեմն հենց այդպիսին էլ պետք է լիներ", մենք ասում ենք "ձեր նկարագրած աստված գոյություն ի կարող ունենալ ձեր երևակայությունից դուրս" 





> Իսկ ի՞նչ, *եթե* Աստված այնուամենայնիվ "երրորդ գոյ" չի, կապրիզնի ծերունի չի, բոբո չի, ումից պետք է վախենալ: *Եթե* Աստված՝ իրոք որ Տիգի ասած *Ամեն Ինչն է*, այսինքն մի հսկայական ամբողջականություն է, *որն իր մեջ պարունակում է ամեն ինչ*, այդ թվում նաև ինձ ու քեզ էլ, Վիստ ջան, Մեֆին էլ… Եվ եթե իրերին նայում ես ամբողջական Աստծո տեսանկյունից, այդ դեպքում արդեն լիովին իմաստազրկվում է քո զայրույթը, թե ինչու՞, լավությունը դու ես անում, իսկ շնորհակալությունը Աստծոն է բաժին ընկնում: Որովհետև՝ իմ առաջարկած տարբերակում դուք երկուսդ՝ մեկ եք, և ում էլ շնորհակալուրյուն հայտնեն, միևնույն է, շնորհակալ են քեզանից: Քանզի Աստված՝ քո մեջ է ապրում և միայն քո մեջ, այլ ոչ թե ինչ-որ անհայտ տեղ:


Սամ ջան, "իսկ եթե" ասելով չի մենակ… երբ որ ասում ես "եթե" դրանից հետո պիտի ասես "ապա" որպեսզի նրա գոյությունը դառնա քննարկման խնդիր… եթե էս լիներ, կամ էն լիներ, կամ սենց լիներ, կամ նենց լիներ… տենց շատ բան կարա լինի… դու ասում ես "եթե… Ամեն Ինչն է", սա ի՞նչ ա փոխում, սա ո՞ր հարցի պատասխանն ա տալիս, սա ինքնին անիմաստ արտահայտություն ա… գիտությանը պարզ ա որ ամբողջ տիեզերքը կազմված ա "մասնիկներից", նույնն էլ մենք ու մեր մոլորակը արեգակնային համակարգի հետ, այսինքն ամեն ինչը… այսինքն մենք ամբողջի մի մասն ենք… ինչ… սա քեզ հիմք ա՞ տալիս պնդելու որ աստված գոյություն ունի, իհարկե ոչ… 




> Հա, Մեֆ ջան, *իսկ ինչու՞ է անպայման անհրաժեշտ ապացուցել Աստծո գոյությունը*: Եթե, ասենք, ես ապացուցեմ ու դու ընդունես, դու դրանով ինձ ծառայությու՞ն ես մատուցելու, կամ լավությու՞ն ես անելու: Կամ ես՝ քեզ: Հիշում եմ, փոքր ժամանակ մորս ազնվորեն ասում էի. "Եթե խոստանաս պաղպաղակ առնել, էփածդ բորշը կուտեմ": Չե՞ս կարծում, որ նման մի բան կստացվեր մեկմեկու ինչ-որ բան ապացուցելը: Առավել ևս այս հարցում:


անհրաժեշտ ա որպեսզի նախ ամեն ինչ հալած յուղի տեղ չընդունցի և որպեսզի ճշմարտությունն իմանանք փաստերի հիման վրա, ոչ թե երևակայությունների հիման վրա… մարդկության ամբողջ ձգտումն իրականությունն իմանալն ա որն էլ նրան կպարգևի հնարավոր մաքսիմալ ազատություն… ճշմարտությունից բացի ոչինչ քեզ ազատություն չի կարող տալ, ամեն ինչ կախված ա դրանից և մարդու ճշմարտության ընկալումից… 




> Ուղղակի ինձ համար մի քիչ տխուր է, որ մարդիկ շարունակում են ապրել Աստծո մասին այդ հինավուրց ու փթած պատկերացումներով, որ Աստված՝ պերսոնա է, - թե հավատացյալները և թե աթեիստները: Դրա հետ մեկտեղ Աստծոն վերագրել են հազար ու մի մարդկային հատկություններ, ինչի հետևանքն է այն, որ հավատացյալները սարսռում են Աստծոց, իսկ աթեիստները խորշում ու հրաժարվում:


մենք աստծո որևէ պատկերացմամբ չենք ապրում, մենք չենք ընդունում որևէ պատկերացում աստծո մասին և ոչ էլ գոյությունը որպես օբյեկտիվ իրականություն… ինչ ֆորմա, բնույթ կամ չգիտեմ ինչ էլ ունենա… 




> Ժող ջան, ես ոչ ոգու ոչինչ ապացուցել չեմ ցանկանում, առավել ևս, որ ինքս էլ որևէ կրոնի առաջարկած Աստծո չեմ ընդունում: *Բայց ես անվերապահորեն ընդունում եմ Աստծոն իր ամբողջականության մեջ, իմ հասկացածով, իմ պատկերացումներով: Եվ ինձ շատ ավելի հարմարավետ եմ զգում Աստծո հետ, քան այն տարիներիս, երբ ապրում  էի առանց Աստծո:*


Խնդրեմ Սամ ջան… եթե քեզ պետք ա աստված, կարող ես ստեղծել ու հարմարավետ ապրել նրա հետ, որևէ աթեիստ քեզ չի կարող բան ասել դրա համար… ուղղակի դու բանավիճելու point չունես…

----------

VisTolog (06.06.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սա էլ, կարծում եմ, մոտեցումից է կախված:
> Գերուժ ասելով կարծեմ թե հասկանում ենք, որ խոսքը գնում է մի ուժի մասին, որը սովորական, կամ, ինչպես դու ես ասում, բնական պայմաններում չի հանդիպում: Եվ սակայն դա բոլորովին էլ չի նշանակում, որ այն ընդհանրապես գոյություն չունի: Ուղղակի այն հանդիպում է արտասովոր, անբնական, "գերբնական" պայմաններում:
> Նույնը կարելի է ասել գերհոգնածության մասին, - չափից շատ, բնականից շատ հոգնած:
> Գերակատարելու մասին…
> Այս տեսանկյունից նայելու դեպքում գերբնականն էլ կարելի է դիտել որպես չափազանց բնական, այսինքն, մեր պատկերացումից դուրս բնական մի բան:
> 
> Եվ սա լրիվ այլ մտքերի է բերում…


Սամ ջան, օբյեկտիվ իրականությունը տեսանկյունից չի կախված… եթե մի բան կա բնության մեջ, ուրեմն բնական ա… բնական պայմաններ ասելով ի՞նչ ես հասկանում ու անբնական ասելով ինչ ես հասկանում… մի հատ բնականի ու անբնականի օրինակ բեր… սովորաբան անբնական են անվանում էն պայմաններին որոնց բացատրությունը չունեն, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ այդ պայմանները բացատրություն ընդհանրապես չունեն… այսինքն անտրամաբանական են… 

Գերհոգնածությունը սխալ օրինակ էլ Սամ ջան, որովհետև գերհոգնածություն նշանակում ա թույլատրելիից ավելի հոգնել… այսինքն հոգնել ավելի շատ քան մարմինդ կարող է տանել… սա գո արգումենտին չի օգնում…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ ջան, *խոսքը աստծո տեսակի մասին չի*… ոնց որ տեսնում ես տեսակներն այնքան շատ են, որ ընդհանուր հայտարարի չեն գալիս… սա դեռ քիչ ա, հիմա էլ *անձնական աստվածների "վարկածն"* ա առաջ քաշվում… մենք աստծո ոչ մի տարբերակ չենք ընդունում ու երբեք չենք ասում "եթե Աստված լիներ, ուրեմն հենց այդպիսին էլ պետք է լիներ", մենք ասում ենք "ձեր նկարագրած աստված գոյություն ի կարող ունենալ ձեր երևակայությունից դուրս"


Ըստ իս, Մեֆ ջան, Աստծոն դու ես տեսակավորում, երբ նրան ամփոփում ես միայն և միայն կրոնի մեջ: Իսկ իմ համոզմունքն այն է, որ Աստծոն հնարավոր չէ տեսակավորել, որովհետև ինչպիսի Աստծո մասին էլ խոսես, միևնույն է, նույն Աստծո մասին ես խոսելու: Ուղղակի, քանի որ նրա համար անհնար ոչինչ չկա և քանի որ նա մեզ խոստացել է կամքի ազատություն, իր բառարանում մեզ համար նա պահել է մի բառ ընդամենը: Այդ բառն է. "այո": Եվ երբ մեզանից մեկը ասում է. "Աստված, ինձ համար դու այս տեսակն ես", - նա ասում է. "Այո", և դառնում է հենց այդ տեսակը: Նույնիսկ քեզ համար, Մեֆ ջան, երբ դու ասում ես. "Դու չկաս", - նա ասում է. "Ճիշտ ես, Մեֆ ջան, ես չկամ": Եվ նա չի լինի այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դու այդպես ես կարծում:
Հիշեցնեմ, որ սա իմ կարծիքն է ընդամենը և ոչ թե օրենք:

"Անձնական աստվածների" պահով էլ, երբ ես ասում եմ, որ Աստված քո մեջ է, դա բոլորովին չի նշանակում, որ ես "անձնական Աստված" եմ փորձում ստեղծել: Մեֆ ջան, պատկերացրու անվերջանալի քանակության մատրյոշկաներ: Մեկը մյուսի ներսում: Կամ մեկը մյուսի դրսում: Հիմա, եթե նրանց քանակությունն անվերջանալի է, ի՞նչ տարբերություն, դու ներսից դուրս ես ընկալում այդ անվերջանալիությունը, թե՞ դրսից ներս: Դրանից անվերջանալիությունը կխախտվի՞… Եվ ամենակարևորը, որ, որ կողմից էլ նայես, միևնույն է, մատրյոշկա ես տեսնելու, ուրիշ ոչինչ:
Ներսի Աստծո մասին ասածս էլ նույնն է. ի՞նչ տարբերություն, Աստված է ներսից, թե դու ես ներսից կամ հակառակը: Որ կողմից էլ նայես, նույն մատրյոշկան է:




> Սամ ջան, "իսկ եթե" ասելով չի մենակ… երբ որ ասում ես "եթե" դրանից հետո պիտի ասես "ապա" որպեսզի նրա գոյությունը դառնա քննարկման խնդիր… եթե էս լիներ, կամ էն լիներ, կամ սենց լիներ, կամ նենց լիներ… տենց շատ բան կարա լինի…


"Եթե" բառը ես օգտագործում եմ այն պատճառով միայն, որ չեմ ցանկանում շեշտել, որ հենց այդպես է, որ կա: Դրանով ես փորձում եմ առաջարկել քեզ դիտարկել /ընդամենը դիտարկել, Մեֆ ջան/ Աստծոն ոչ միայն քո տեսանկյունից, ու նաև փորձել ուրիշի /ասենք՝ իմ/ տեսանկյունի մեջ էլ ինչ-որ տրամաբանություն գտնել:




> դու ասում ես "եթե… Ամեն Ինչն է", սա ի՞նչ ա փոխում, սա ո՞ր հարցի պատասխանն ա տալիս, սա ինքնին անիմաստ արտահայտություն ա…


Շատ բան է փոխում, Մեֆ ջան, և առաջին հերթին այն, որ այդ դեպքում ես ու դու, ուզենք թե չուզենք, հավատանք թե չհավատանք, արդեն իսկ այդ Ամեն Ինչի անբաժան մասնիկներն ենք, ու նաև կատարյալ ենք անկախ նրանից, թե կոնկրետ այս պահին հանդես ենք գալիս աղբակույտի՞, թե՞ ոսկու սալիկի դրսևորման մեջ, որովհետև կատարյալ Աստծո մասնիկը չի կարող կատարյալ չլինել, ինչ որակի մեջ էլ որ նա լինի: Նույնիսկ հիշատակածդ Թալիաթը: Նույնիսկ Հիտլերը: Ստալինը: Թող նույնիսկ մեզ այսօր հասանելի չէ այդպիսի ընկալումը: Բայց եթե մենք ընդունում ենք "Ամեն Ինչ" Աստծոն, դա մեզ հնարավորություն է տալիս հուսալ, որ մի օր մենք կբացահայտենք մեզ համար այդ գաղտնիքը… Եթե, իհարկե, համոզենք մեզ, որ կատարյալի մեջ սխալ բան չի կարող լինել:
Քո կարծիքով, ուրիշ էլ ի՞նչ կարող է նշանակել "գարու հատիկի չափ հավատ" հասկացությունը, եթե ոչ սա…




> *գիտությանը պարզ ա* որ ամբողջ տիեզերքը կազմված ա "մասնիկներից", նույնն էլ մենք ու մեր մոլորակը արեգակնային համակարգի հետ, այսինքն ամեն ինչը… *այսինքն մենք ամբողջի մի մասն ենք*… ինչ… սա քեզ հիմք ա՞ տալիս պնդելու որ աստված գոյություն ունի, իհարկե ոչ…


Գիտությանը պարզ ա միայն այն, ինչ նա պարզել է իր համար… մինչև այսօր: Ըստ այդմ էլ երեկ, օրինակ, քեզ համար քիչ ավելի շատ "անբնական" բաներ կային, քան այսօր, իսկ վաղն էլ՝ փոքր ինչ ավելի քիչ "անբնական" բաներ կմնան, քան այսօր, քանզի գիտությունը հենց նրանով է գիտություն, որ ամեն Աստծո օր մի նոր բան է պարզում իր համար, և դրանով իսկ "անբնականը" դարձնում է "բնական":

Մեֆ ջան, քո ասած "Ամբողջն" ու իմ ասած "Աստված" նույն բանն են, ինձ համար ուրիշ Աստված գոյություն չունի, հասկանու՞մ ես: Եթե քեզ ավելի հարմար կլինի, կարող ենք ընդհանրապես չօգտագործել "Աստված" բառը և մնանք "Ամբողջին", առավել ևս, որ "Աստված"՝ ինձ համար այնքան էլ այն բառը չի, ինչը համապատասխանում է իմ պատկերացմանը: Ես ավելի մեծ հաճույքով օգտագործում եմ "Արարիչ" բառը. դա ավելի մոտ է իմ հասկացածին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> անհրաժեշտ ա որպեսզի նախ ամեն ինչ հալած յուղի տեղ չընդունցի և որպեսզի ճշմարտությունն իմանանք փաստերի հիման վրա, ոչ թե երևակայությունների հիման վրա… մարդկության ամբողջ ձգտումն իրականությունն իմանալն ա որն էլ նրան կպարգևի հնարավոր մաքսիմալ ազատություն… ճշմարտությունից բացի ոչինչ քեզ ազատություն չի կարող տալ, ամեն ինչ կախված ա դրանից և մարդու ճշմարտության ընկալումից…


Հասանք "ճշմարտությանը"…
Երևի նկատած կլինես, Մեֆ ջան, որ ես այդ բառը չեմ օգտագործում, քանզի համոզված եմ, որ նույնիսկ երկու մարդու համար բացարձակ միանման ճշմարտություններ ուղղակի չկան:

Ցավոք…

…Գրեցի այս բառն ու, գիտե՞ս, սրտով զգացի, որ իրոք, ինձ համար շատ ցավալի է, որ դու սովորություն չունես կարծիք հայտնել իմ գրվածքների մասին… Այնպես որ ես չգիտեմ, կարդացել ես դու նրանք, թե ոչ: Այս պահին խոսքը "Նոր Դար, Նոր Էջի…" մասին է: Այնտեղ ահագին կան իմ "ճշմարտություններից": Լիքը դեպքեր, որ իրականում տեղի են ունեցել ինձ հետ վերջին տարիներին: Ես նկարագրել եմ դրանք փոքրիկ պատմվածքների տեսքով: Եթե չես կարդացել, խնդրում եմ, կարդա մի երկուսը /"Ուգոն" անպայման կարդա/: Ու հետո ասա, թե ինչպես կարելի է ինձ ու քեզ գալ մի ընդհանուր ճշմարտության, եթե երկուսս էլ մինչև վերջ մնալու ենք մեր դիրքերի վրա: 
Ցավոք, այդպես էլ չծանոթացանք իրական կյանքում, բայց հուսամ, որ արդեն երեք տարեկան ակումբային ծանոթությունից հետո մտքովդ չի անցնի, որ հնարել եմ այդ պատմությունները, բայց պնդում եմ, որ իրականություն են…




> բնական պայմաններ ասելով ի՞նչ ես հասկանում ու անբնական ասելով ինչ ես հասկանում… մի հատ բնականի ու անբնականի օրինակ բեր… սովորաբան անբնական են անվանում էն պայմաններին որոնց բացատրությունը չունեն, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ այդ պայմանները բացատրություն ընդհանրապես չունեն… այսինքն անտրամաբանական են…


Բնական է, երբ երկար տարիներ վարժված սպորտսմենը բարձրացնում է տրակտորը, իսկ անբնական է, երբ մայրը բարձրացնում է ավտոմեքենան, որպեսզի նրա տակից հանեն իր զավակին… Բնական է, երբ յոգը քայլում է ածուխների վրայով, բայց եթե բոլորը քայլեին, արդեն անբնական կլիներ… Բնական է, երբ մորժերը կոտրում են սառույցն ու լողանում են ահավոր սառը ջրում, իսկ անբնական է, երբ իննը տարեկան աղջնակը, ջրավազանի՝ մինչև իր գոտկատեղը հասնող սառը ջրի մեջ կանգնած, հաշվի չառնելով իր ցրտահարվող ոտքերի ցավը, վեր բարձրացրած ձեռքերի վրա մոտ չորս ժամ պահում է չորս տարեկան անծանոթ երեխային, որպեսզի, ինչպես հետագայում ինքը կասի. "փոքրիկը չթրջվի"…

Բայց գիտես, Մեֆ ջան, ինչպես գիտության մասին խոսելիս, այնպես էլ այսեղ, երբ խոսում ենք սրտի մասին, ես համոզված եմ, որ մենք բոլորս էլ հնարավորություն ունենք այդ փոքրիկ աղջնակի անբնական արարքը սովորական ապրելակերպ դարձնելու, քանզի մենք բոլորս էլ, լինելով այն Կատարյալ-Ամեն-Ինչ-Աստծո անբաժան մասնիկները, այսօրվա այս պահին ինչ մակարդակի վրա էլ որ գտնվենք, միևնույն է, մի ճանապարհ ունենք միայն մեր առջևում. ճանապարհ, որը վերադարձնում է մեզ դեպի կատարելություն: 




> Գերհոգնածությունը սխալ օրինակ էլ Սամ ջան


Ինչու՞ է սխալ, Մեֆ ջան: Մի՞թե համարյա նույն բանը չենք ասում:
Դու ասում ես. գերհոգնածություն նշանակում ա թույլատրելիից ավելի հոգնել:
Ես ասում եմ. գերհոգնածություն նշանակում է չափից շատ, բնականից շատ հոգնած:



*Հ.Գ.* Ափսոս, "Ակումբում" չեն կազմակերպում "Հաճելի զրուցակից" մրցույթը: Հաստստ, առաջնությունը քեզ կտայի…

----------


## Varzor

> մի հատ տենց կրոնի անուն տուր…


Մանիականություն, բուդդայականության որոշ ուղղություններ: Մանրամասների համար ջուջըլը քեզ փեշքեշ` փորփրի  :Wink: 



> *գիտության թռիչքը ոչ մի կապ չունի գոյություն չունեցող բաներին հավատալու հետ*… տեխնոլոգիան, միգուցե, բայց ոչ գիտությունը… 
> բացարձակապես սխալ բաներ ես ասում… նախ եթե փաստեր կան, ապա այն միանշանակ ընդունվում ա ու հավատալն արդեն առնում ա աբսուրդ… *երկրորդ գիտնական վարկած առաջ չի քաշում զուտ հավատալու հիման վրա, վարկածն առաջ ա քաշվում ունեցած գիտելիքների ու տրամաբանական շխթա կազմելու հիման վրա*, որն էլ հետո կամ ապացուցվում ա կամ հերքվում… երկու դեպքում էլ գիտությունը շահում ա… ինտուիցիան բավարար չի վարկած առաջ քաշելու համար…


Էլի ճռռ?
Մի հատ ցույց կտաս, որ ես ասել եմ, թե գիտության թռիչքը կապ ունի գոյություն չունեցող բաներին հավատալու հետ?
գոյություն չունեցող = ապացուցված է, որ գոյություն չունի:
Իմ ասածը չապացուցված, բայց ենթադրյալ գոյություն ունեցողն է: տարբերությունը հսկայական է:
Կոնկրետ օրինակ բերեմ.
Գիտությունը իր ունեցած փաստերի ու ինտուիցիայի հաշվին ենթադրում է, որ ինչ-որ մի ժամանակ անկենդան նյութից առաջացել է կենդանի բջիջ: Ու էդ ենթադրողները երևի նաև հավատում են իրենց ասածին` ավելի շատ ինտուիտիվ, քան թե փաստերից ելնելով:
Գիտությունն ունի աքսիոմներ և դրանց վրա է հիմնվում: Կրոնն ունի դոգմաներ, իսկ հավատը ավելի շատ էմոցիոնալ և ինտուիտիվ հասկացողություն է և ունի իր ուրույն տրամաբանությունը:

----------


## Varzor

> դե հիմա ճիշտը դու ասա… առանց մատերիան նյութի հետ խառնելու…


Քո հարազատ լեզվով
Մատերիա
Նյութ
Համառոտ` գիտական սահմանումով (ֆիզիկա, քիմիա) նյութը մատերիայի մի մասն է ընդամենը: Կոպիտ ասած` Մենդելեևի աղյուսակում առկա կամ բացակայող, բայց աղյուսակի օրինաչափությանը ենթարկվող տարրերից բաղկացած մի բան: Օրինակ. լույսը նյութ չի, բայց մատերիայի դրսևորում է:
Ուստի հոգևորը կարող է լինել նաև առանց նյութի:

----------


## Varzor

> հա, կախված չի, բայց դու չես կարող դա կիրառել էս պարագայում… հնարավոր չի, որովհետև դու կոնկրետ հասկացության մասին ես խոսում… ինչի մասին որ գիտելիք չունենք, չգիտենք նաև դրա գոյության մասին… եթե գոյության մասին գիտենք ուրեմն որոշ գիտելիք ունենք…


Ապ, բաբա յագայի մասին որոշակի գիտելիքներ ունենք, ոնց հասկացա դու էլ ես լսել դրա մասին: Հիմա ինչ? Կոնկրետ հասկացություն չի? Գոյություն ունի, թե չէ?  :Wink: 




> *Աստված Հասկացությունը առանց կրոնի գոյություն չունի…* աստծո հասկացությունը կրոնն ա ներմուծել մարդկային քաղաքակրթության մեջ ու եթե դու հանում ես աստծո հասկացությունը կրոնի բնագավառից ուրեմն բարի եղիր, տրակտոր ախպեր, նշել թե որ բնագավառ ես ներմուծում ու եթե եղածների միջից ոչ մեկի մեջ չես ներմուծում ապա ինչ նոր բնագավառ ես ստեղծում ու աստծո գաղափարը դիտարկում էդ բնագավառի, կամ ոլորտի մեջ… հակառակ դեպքում խոսելու տեղ չունե… պետք չի դատարկ-դատարկ բառերն իրար հետևից շարել… դու չես կարող ասել կրոնից դուրս ա ու վերջ… ասածիդ մեջ տրամաբանություն չկա…


Տրամաբանությունը ասածի մեջ չպիտի լինի մենակ, այլ առաջին հերթին ասածս լոսղի մոտ պիտի լինի էդ տրամաբանությունը: Կրոնը շատ ավելի ուշ ձևավորված ու համակարգված բան է, քան աստված հասկացողությունը:
Աստված հասկացողությունը կրոնի կողմից որպես հիմնական հենարան է օգտագործվում, բայց զուտ որպես հասկացողություն ընկալվում է ինդիվիդուալ կերպով, էմոցիոնալ և ուրույն տրամաբանության հիմքի` հավատի միջոցով:




> հավատն էլ հավատքի հետ մի խառնի…


Հաստատ չեմ խառնում: Հավատը անհատի զգայական ու գիտակցա-ենթագիտակցական դաշտի գործունեության արդյունք է, իսկ հավատքը` հավատների անհատական համակարգված կամ չհամակարգված փունջ է:
Կրոնը հավատքի ոչ անհատական գիտակցված համակարգված տարբերակն է:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապ, բաբա յագայի մասին որոշակի գիտելիքներ ունենք, ոնց հասկացա դու էլ ես լսել դրա մասին: Հիմա ինչ? Կոնկրետ հասկացություն չի? Գոյություն ունի, թե չէ?


Բաբա Յագայի մասին ի՞նչ գիտելիք ունես… հլա ասա իմանանք… 




> Տրամաբանությունը ասածի մեջ չպիտի լինի մենակ, այլ առաջին հերթին ասածս լոսղի մոտ պիտի լինի էդ տրամաբանությունը: *Կրոնը շատ ավելի ուշ ձևավորված ու համակարգված բան է, քան աստված հասկացողությունը:*
> Աստված հասկացողությունը կրոնի կողմից որպես հիմնական հենարան է օգտագործվում, բայց զուտ որպես հասկացողություն ընկալվում է ինդիվիդուալ կերպով, էմոցիոնալ և ուրույն *տրամաբանության հիմքի` հավատի միջոցով*:


որտեղի՞ց ա հայտնի քեզ որ Աստված հասկացությունը Կրոնից առաջ ա եղել… կա՞ն տեց փաստարկներ… եթե քո ասածը ընկալման մասին ճիշտ ա ուրեմն հենց նոր դու ժխտեցիր աստծո գոյությունը… գոյը օբյեկտիվ իրականություն ա ու եթե աստված հասկացությունը զուտ կախված ա "ինդիվիդուալ կերպով, էմոցիոնալ և ուրույն տրամաբանությունից` հավատից" ուրեմն այն գոյություն չունի, այսինքն կեղծ հասկացություն ա չհիմնված իրական գոյություն ունեցող փաստերի վրա… այսինքն գոյություն ունեցող երևույթի մասին կարծիք, ընկալում կամ բերաբերմունք չի… 

մեղմ ասած երևակայության արդյունք ա… 

այսինքն գրավիտացիան չի կարող ընկալվել "ինդիվիդուալ կերպով, էմոցիոնալ և ուրույն [B]տրամաբանության հիմքի` հավատի միջոցով"… հույսով եմ գրավիտացիայի գոյությունը հարցականի տակ չես դնում…

----------


## Varzor

> Բաբա Յագայի մասին ի՞նչ գիտելիք ունես… հլա ասա իմանանք…


Օրինակ, գիտեմ, որ դու իրան հավատում ես  :Jpit: 




> *որտեղի՞ց ա հայտնի քեզ որ Աստված հասկացությունը Կրոնից առաջ ա եղել*… կա՞ն տեց փաստարկներ… եթե քո ասածը ընկալման մասին ճիշտ ա ուրեմն հենց նոր դու ժխտեցիր աստծո գոյությունը… գոյը օբյեկտիվ իրականություն ա ու եթե աստված հասկացությունը զուտ կախված ա "ինդիվիդուալ կերպով, էմոցիոնալ և ուրույն տրամաբանությունից` հավատից" ուրեմն այն գոյություն չունի, այսինքն կեղծ հասկացություն ա չհիմնված իրական գոյություն ունեցող փաստերի վրա… այսինքն գոյություն ունեցող երևույթի մասին կարծիք, ընկալում կամ բերաբերմունք չի… 
> մեղմ ասած երևակայության արդյունք ա…


Մեֆ, լրիվ խառնվել ես իրար  :Smile: 
Չեն կարող պատերը հիմքից առաջ լինել: Իսկ Աստված հասկացողությունը կրոնի հիմքն է: Առանց այդ հասկացողության կրոնն ուղղակի չի կարող գոյություն ունենալ:
Պետք չի խառնել "հասկացողության" ու  "գոյությունը": Ամեն մի հասկացողություն չի, որ օբյեկտիվ գոյություն ունի: Ու ամեն մի օբյեկտիվ գոյություն ունեցող բան չի, որ որպես հասկացողություն հաանելի է:



> այսինքն գրավիտացիան չի կարող ընկալվել "ինդիվիդուալ կերպով, էմոցիոնալ և ուրույն [B]տրամաբանության հիմքի` հավատի միջոցով"… հույսով եմ գրավիտացիայի գոյությունը հարցականի տակ չես դնում…


Ոչ, սխալվում ես: Գրավիտացիան, որպես հասկացողություն, լիովին կարող է  ընկալվել ինդիվիդուալ կերպով, էմոցիոնալ և ուրույն տրամաբանության միջոցով:
Իսկ դու համոզված ես, որ գրավիտացիա գոյություն ունի? Թե ուղղակի *հավատում* ես գիտությանը? Մենակ չասես, որ Նյուտոնի փորձերը անձամբ կրկնել ես, գրավիտացիոն հաստատունի արժեքն էլ վերահաշվարկել  :Jpit: 
Գրավիտացիայի երևույթի ոչ պատճառը և ոչ էլ չափման մեխանիզմները հայտնի չեն: Գրավիտացիայի մասին իմանում ենք միայն դրա հետևանքներից: Իսկ զուտ երևույթի պատճառների ու հնարավոր ազդեցության կանոնների մասին իմանում ենք *հավատալով* գրավոր կամ բանավոր աղբյուներին  :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Օրինակ, գիտեմ, որ դու իրան հավատում ես


չեմ հավատում, պաշտում եմ… 





> Մեֆ, լրիվ խառնվել ես իրար 
> Չեն կարող պատերը հիմքից առաջ լինել: Իսկ Աստված հասկացողությունը կրոնի հիմքն է: Առանց այդ հասկացողության կրոնն ուղղակի չի կարող գոյություն ունենալ:
> Պետք չի խառնել "հասկացողության" ու  "գոյությունը": Ամեն մի հասկացողություն չի, որ օբյեկտիվ գոյություն ունի: Ու ամեն մի օբյեկտիվ գոյություն ունեցող բան չի, որ որպես հասկացողություն հաանելի է:


ստեղ նրբություն կա… ես պատկերացնում եմ ինչ եմ ասում… 
ճիշտ ա որ աստված հասկացությունը կրոնի հիմքն ա, բայց ստված հասկացությունը ներմուծվել ա կրոնի միջոցով… ի՞նչ հեմքեր կան տենց ասելու, որովհետև կրոնից առաջ եղել ա վախ ու սպասելիք անհայտի ու անհասկանալիի նկատմամբ, բայց դա դեռ աստված հասկացություն չի… սրա հիմքի վրա ա կրոնը ներմուծել աստված հասկացությունը, որից դուրս 





> Ոչ, սխալվում ես: Գրավիտացիան, որպես հասկացողություն, լիովին կարող է  ընկալվել ինդիվիդուալ կերպով, էմոցիոնալ և ուրույն տրամաբանության միջոցով:
> Իսկ դու համոզված ես, որ գրավիտացիա գոյություն ունի? Թե ուղղակի *հավատում* ես գիտությանը? Մենակ չասես, որ Նյուտոնի փորձերը անձամբ կրկնել ես, գրավիտացիոն հաստատունի արժեքն էլ վերահաշվարկել 
> Գրավիտացիայի երևույթի ոչ պատճառը և *ոչ էլ չափման մեխանիզմները հայտնի չեն*: Գրավիտացիայի մասին իմանում ենք միայն դրա հետևանքներից: Իսկ զուտ երևույթի պատճառների ու հնարավոր ազդեցության կանոնների մասին իմանում ենք *հավատալով* գրավոր կամ բանավոր աղբյուներին


գրավիտացիան արդեն հավատքի հետ կապված չի… ու որևէ մեկի էմոցիոնալ վիճակը կամ անձնական համոզմունքները ու ուրույն տրամաբանությունը չի օգնի իրան երբ որ 5րդ հարկից ցած ընկնի հույսը դնելով  անձնական համոզմունքների ու ուրույն տրամաբանության վրա… 

ո՞վ ա քեզ տենց բաներ ասել Վարզոր ջան… եթե դու ճիշտ լինեիր ապա կոնստրուկցիաներ պտի չկարողանային հաշվել… օդանավն էլ չպտի թռնել… հավատալով սամալյոտ չի թռնում… ոչ էլ շենք ա սարքվում… գրավոր կամ բանավոր գումարած փորձով ու փաստերով, որոնք հաստատում են գրավորն ու բանավորը… 

գրավիտացիան երևույթ ա որը հասկացվել ա ու բացատրվել ա, ոչ թե հորինվել…

----------


## Varzor

> չեմ հավատում, պաշտում եմ…


Փաստորեն դու բաբայագայականություն կրոնի հետևորդ ես?  :Jpit:  Նորություն ու թարմություն



> ստեղ նրբություն կա… ես պատկերացնում եմ ինչ եմ ասում… 
> ճիշտ ա որ աստված հասկացությունը կրոնի հիմքն ա, բայց ստված հասկացությունը ներմուծվել ա կրոնի միջոցով… ի՞նչ հեմքեր կան տենց ասելու, որովհետև կրոնից առաջ եղել ա վախ ու սպասելիք անհայտի ու անհասկանալիի նկատմամբ, բայց դա դեռ աստված հասկացություն չի… սրա հիմքի վրա ա կրոնը ներմուծել աստված հասկացությունը, որից դուրս


Ապեր, հերթականությունն ակնհայտ է.
Վախ+անհայտություն=գերբնական->Աստված(ներ) x անհատի պատկերացումներ=(հավատք + գիտակցված օգտագործում ու համակարգում) x վախեցողների ու հավատացողների քանակ=կրոն  :LOL: 



> գրավիտացիան արդեն հավատքի հետ կապված չի… ու որևէ մեկի էմոցիոնալ վիճակը կամ անձնական համոզմունքները ու ուրույն տրամաբանությունը չի օգնի իրան երբ որ *5րդ հարկից ցած ընկնի հույսը դնելով  անձնական համոզմունքների ու ուրույն տրամաբանության վրա…*


Բայց փաստը մնումա փաստ, որ ընգնում են ու սաղ են մնում  :Dntknw: 
Մեֆ, ի նկատի ունեմ ոչ թե այն, որ բացառում եմ, որ գրավիտացիա կա, այն այն, որ գրավիտացիայի մանրամասնող ասպեկտների վերաբերյալ ինֆորմացիան ստանում ենք գիտնականներից ու հավատում ենք նրանց, որովհետև նրանք գիտնական են: Որ մեկսա Նյուտոնի կատարած փորձերն անձամբ կրկնել, որ համոզված լինի ? 



> ո՞վ ա քեզ տենց բաներ ասել Վարզոր ջան… եթե դու ճիշտ լինեիր ապա կոնստրուկցիաներ պտի չկարողանային հաշվել… օդանավն էլ չպտի թռնել… հավատալով սամալյոտ չի թռնում… ոչ էլ շենք ա սարքվում… գրավոր կամ բանավոր գումարած փորձով ու փաստերով, որոնք հաստատում են գրավորն ու բանավորը… 
> գրավիտացիան երևույթ ա որը հասկացվել ա ու բացատրվել ա, ոչ թե հորինվել…


Մեֆ, կամ դու ֆիզիկայից թույլ ես, կամ էլ իրար էլի չենք հասկանում:
Կոնկրետ ասեմ.
Ասում են "գրավիտացիոն դաշտ": Էլ. կամ մագնիսական դաշտը կարողանում են թե հայտնաբերել և թե չափել: Գրավիտացիոն դաշտի մեծությունները չափելու չև գիտես? չափում ենք միայն այդ դաշտի ազդեցության ուժի կողմից թողնված հետևանքները (կշիռ) կամ մաքսիմում հաշվում ենք էդ ուժը, բայց ոչ ավելին:
Ընենց որ մի հորինի: Գրավիտացիան երևույթ է, որը դեռևս ոչ հասկացվել է, ոչ էլ բացատրվել: Հետևանքներն են միայն նկարագրված ու որոշակիորեն բացատրված, այն էլ ոչ ամբողջությամբ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Փաստորեն դու բաբայագայականություն կրոնի հետևորդ ես?  Նորություն ու թարմություն
> 
> Ապեր, հերթականությունն ակնհայտ է.
> Վախ+անհայտություն=գերբնական->Աստված(ներ) x անհատի պատկերացումներ=(հավատք + գիտակցված օգտագործում ու համակարգում) x վախեցողների ու հավատացողների քանակ=կրոն


կրոնը սկսում ա էն կետից երբ ասում ես աստված, որովհետև աստված արդեն նշանակում ա պաշտամունք ու աստծո պատկերացման ձևավորում… եթե ուշադիր նայես ապա կտեսնես որ աստծո պատկերացումը կրոնում անգամ փոփոխության ա ենթարկվում… իսկ աստծո գաղափարն առանց կրոնի հիմա են փորձում ներմուծել իհակադրություն ինստիտուցիոնալ՝ կազմակերպված կրոնի… էդպիսի շարժումներ էլ են եղել առաջ, բայց վերջում վերածվել են կրոնի քանի որ կազմակերպված շարժումներ են եղել ու ստծո գաղափարը մի կողմ չեն դրել… այսինքն ուզեցել են "ճիշտ կրոն" ձևավորել… 




> Բայց փաստը մնումա փաստ, որ ընգնում են ու *սաղ են մնում* 
> Մեֆ, ի նկատի ունեմ ոչ թե այն, որ բացառում եմ, որ գրավիտացիա կա, այն այն, որ գրավիտացիայի մանրամասնող ասպեկտների վերաբերյալ ինֆորմացիան ստանում ենք գիտնականներից ու *հավատում ենք նրանց*, որովհետև նրանք գիտնական են: Որ մեկսա Նյուտոնի կատարած փորձերն անձամբ կրկնել, որ համոզված լինի ?


է թող սաղ մնա, ի՞նչ… գրավիտացիան ընկնելու մեջ ա, ոչ թե մեռնելու… այ որ գետին չհասներ ու օդում մնար առանց թռնելու, կասե հա… 

հենց էդ ա որ չես հավատում գիտնականների ասածներին… իրանք փորձով ապացուցում են… ու եթե դու չես հավատում, կարաս փորձես… դպրոցում հեչ փորձեր չեք արե՞լ… 




> Մեֆ, կամ դու ֆիզիկայից թույլ ես, կամ էլ իրար էլի չենք հասկանում:
> Կոնկրետ ասեմ.
> Ասում են "գրավիտացիոն դաշտ": Էլ. կամ մագնիսական դաշտը կարողանում են թե հայտնաբերել և թե չափել: Գրավիտացիոն դաշտի մեծությունները չափելու չև գիտես? չափում ենք միայն այդ դաշտի ազդեցության ուժի կողմից թողնված հետևանքները (կշիռ) կամ մաքսիմում հաշվում ենք էդ ուժը, բայց ոչ ավելին:
> Ընենց որ մի հորինի: Գրավիտացիան երևույթ է, որը դեռևս ոչ հասկացվել է, ոչ էլ բացատրվել: Հետևանքներն են միայն նկարագրված ու որոշակիորեն բացատրված, այն էլ ոչ ամբողջությամբ:


Ապեր, եթե դու ման ես գալիս մի հայտնագործություն կամ գիտական տեսություն որը մինչև վերջ ա բացատրում ամեն ինչ ուրեմն ամեն ինչն էլ կարաս հարցականի տակ դնես, բայց միայն գիտականորեն, որի հետ ես խնդիր չունեմ… բոլոր տեսություններն էլ լրիվ չեն ու ենթակա են ճշտման, լրացման և նույնիսկ ինչ որ տեղ մերժման, բայց դրանք բոլորն էլ արված են փորձերի ու փաստերի հիման վրա և կարող են միայն ճշտվել, փոփոխվել ու մերժվել փաստերի ու փորձերի հիման վրա… այնպես որ հավատքն այստեղ անելիք չունի… հավատը ևս… ու երբ որ դու մատնանշում ես գիտական որևէ տեսության բացերը դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ այդտեղ հավատքի էլեմենտներ կան… իմիջայլոց քո էս մոտեցումը հիշացնում ա creative design-ի աջակիցների մոտեցումը…

----------


## Varzor

> կրոնը սկսում ա էն կետից երբ ասում ես աստված, *որովհետև աստված արդեն նշանակում ա պաշտամունք* ու աստծո պատկերացման ձևավորում… եթե ուշադիր նայես ապա կտեսնես որ աստծո պատկերացումը կրոնում անգամ փոփոխության ա ենթարկվում… իսկ աստծո գաղափարն առանց կրոնի հիմա են փորձում ներմուծել իհակադրություն ինստիտուցիոնալ՝ կազմակերպված կրոնի… էդպիսի շարժումներ էլ են եղել առաջ, բայց վերջում վերածվել են կրոնի քանի որ կազմակերպված շարժումներ են եղել ու ստծո գաղափարը մի կողմ չեն դրել… այսինքն ուզեցել են "ճիշտ կրոն" ձևավորել…


Մեֆ, կանկրետնի նորութուններ ես հորինում: Չնայած պատճառը հասկանում եմ: Պատճառը նրանումն է, թե ինքդ ինչ ես հասկանում "աստված" ասելով:



> է թող սաղ մնա, ի՞նչ… գրավիտացիան ընկնելու մեջ ա, ոչ թե մեռնելու… այ որ գետին չհասներ ու օդում մնար առանց թռնելու, կասե հա… 
> հենց էդ ա որ չես հավատում գիտնականների ասածներին… իրանք փորձով ապացուցում են… ու եթե դու չես հավատում, կարաս փորձես… դպրոցում հեչ փորձեր չեք արե՞լ…


Ես ընդամենը քո ասածին եմ հակադարձել: Բայց իմացի, որ կարելի ա ընկնել ու գետնին չհասնել, եթե կոնկրետ բարձրությունից ես ընկնում ու կոնկրետ արագությամբ  :LOL:  
Մենք դպրոցում փորձեր չէինք անում` նյութատեխնիկական բազա չկար` սաղ արդեն ցրել էին  :Jpit: 



> Ապեր, եթե դու ման ես գալիս մի հայտնագործություն կամ գիտական տեսություն որը մինչև վերջ ա բացատրում ամեն ինչ ուրեմն ամեն ինչն էլ կարաս հարցականի տակ դնես, բայց միայն գիտականորեն, որի հետ ես խնդիր չունեմ… բոլոր տեսություններն էլ լրիվ չեն ու ենթակա են ճշտման, լրացման և նույնիսկ ինչ որ տեղ մերժման, բայց դրանք բոլորն էլ արված են փորձերի ու փաստերի հիման վրա և կարող են միայն ճշտվել, փոփոխվել ու մերժվել փաստերի ու փորձերի հիման վրա… այնպես որ հավատքն այստեղ անելիք չունի… հավատը ևս… ու երբ որ դու մատնանշում ես գիտական որևէ տեսության բացերը դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ այդտեղ հավատքի էլեմենտներ կան… իմիջայլոց քո էս մոտեցումը հիշացնում ա creative design-ի աջակիցների մոտեցումը…


Ապ, չեմ ուզում ոչ մեկին հակառակն ապացուցել: բայց փաստացի գիտությունը ունի ակսիոմներ, որոնք չեն էլ ապացուցվում: Դրանք ուղղակի ընդւնում ես որպես ճշմարտույթուն` հավատում ես դրանց իսկությանը:
Ենթադրել, որ անկենդան նյութը դարձել է բջիջ, չունենալով ոչ մի նույնիսկ տրամաբանական մոտարկում, ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան ուղղակի ինտուիտիվ ենթադրել մի բան, որը չես կարող ոչ ապացուցել, ոչ հերքել:
Ի դեպ ինչի ես տենց վատ նայում "հավատ"-ին? Հավատալ, նշանակում է որևէ ինֆորմացիա ընդունել որպես ճշմարտություն: Մարդն առանց հավատալու չի կարող ապրել: Գիտությունն առանց հավատալու առաջ չի գնա: Պատկերացնում ես ինչ կլիներ, որ ամեն մի գիտնական մյուսի աշխատանքները կասկածի տակ դներ ու անձամբ փորձեր դրանք ստուգել` տեղում կդոփեին:

----------


## Quyr Qery

Էս թեման ինձ ամենաշատն է բացում, գրառումներիս կեսը էս թեմայում է արված: Լավն ա էլի աթեիզմը, հո զոռով չի: 
Արդեն 4 տարի է ինձ աթեիստ եմ համարում: Հենց նենց, ուղղակի, ինքնահաստատվում եմ  :Jpit:  
Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ժողովուրդ, անիմաստ թեմա է: Կա աստված, չկա աստված, ինքը կլոր թե քառակուսի, տռանսֆիստիտ է թե չէ, խիղճն է մեր թե բնությունատիեզերախառը մի բան, էական չի: Ժող մարդիկ են ձեռից գնում, մարդիկ: Աստված ման գալու տեղը, մարդ է պետք ման գալ, որ լրիվ չվերանան: Լուրջ եմ ասում, նենց եմ նեղվում մարդու պակասից:  :Sad:

----------

Jarre (09.06.2013), Ruby Rue (09.06.2013), Sambitbaba (09.06.2013), Tig (09.06.2013), Աթեիստ (09.06.2013), Շինարար (09.06.2013), Տրիբուն (09.06.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Էս թեման ինձ ամենաշատն է բացում, գրառումներիս կեսը էս թեմայում է արված: Լավն ա էլի աթեիզմը, հո զոռով չի: 
> Արդեն 4 տարի է ինձ աթեիստ եմ համարում: Հենց նենց, ուղղակի, ինքնահաստատվում եմ  
> Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ժողովուրդ, անիմաստ թեմա է: Կա աստված, չկա աստված, ինքը կլոր թե քառակուսի, տռանսֆիստիտ է թե չէ, խիղճն է մեր թե բնությունատիեզերախառը մի բան, էական չի: Ժող մարդիկ են ձեռից գնում, մարդիկ: Աստված ման գալու տեղը, մարդ է պետք ման գալ, որ լրիվ չվերանան: Լուրջ եմ ասում, նենց եմ նեղվում մարդու պակասից:


Դու էլ ես Աստծոն որոնում, սիրելի Քերի ջան: Ուղղակի նրա այն պահը, որին Մարդ անունն է տրված:

Հիշում ես, չէ՞, արտահայտությունը. "Ինչ վերևում է, այն էլ ներքևում է": Հենց դրա մասին է խոսքը. հավերժական մարդ կամ մահկանացու Աստված: 
Ընդհանուր անունն է. Արարիչ: Կամ Ամեն Ինչ: Կամ Ամբողջականություն: Կամ Աբսոլյուտ: Կամ Տիեզերք: Կամ Կյանք: Կամ Սեր: Կամ…

Դու շարունակիր: Անվանիր, ինչպես կուզես: Ի՞նչ տարբերություն, թե ինչպես կանվանես:
Միայն թե զգաս այդ ամբողջականությունը:
Այլ ոչ թե ընկնես ջրերը նրանց, ով ժամանակների սկզբից մասնատել է այն իր շահերի համար: Թե կրոնի մասին է խոսքս և թե աթեիզմի: Այս երկուսի միակ նպատակն է. մասնատել այդ Ամբողջականությունը:

Ըստ իս, սիրելի Քույրիկ ջան, աբսուրդ է աթեիզմի մեջ ինքնահաստատվելը: Ես՝ չկարողացա: Այնտեղ էլ ոչ մի ազատություն չկա, ինչպես կրոնի մեջ: Իսկ դու՝ իմ ծանոթ ակումբցիների մեջ երևի ամենաազատասերն ես, դրա համար էլ համարյա համոզված եմ, որ դու էլ չես կարողանա ինքնահաստատվել այնտեղ, ինչպես ես: Դու դա կհասկանաս, երբ հասնես աթեիզմի… չգիտեմ, ինչպե՞ս ճիշտ կլինի ասել. կապանքների՞ն… պատնեշների՞ն… Մի խոսքով, այնտեղ, որտեղից այն կողմ աթեիզմը քեզ չի թողնի անցնել: Հա, սահմանին:

Հմմ: Սահմանափակ ազատությու՞ն: Կուզեի՞ր ինքնահաստատվել այնտեղ…

Ես ընտրում եմ ինքնահաստատվել անվերջության մեջ ինչ-որ տեղ…

Թռա՞նք… :Wink:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> կրոնը սկսում ա էն կետից երբ ասում ես աստված


Միգուցէ: Բայց ես կավելացնեի, որ կրոնը կարող է սկիզբ առնել որ կետից որ կուզես, ուղղակի հաշվի առ, որ հենց այդ կետից էլ սկիզբ է առնում աթեիզմը: Համաձայն չե՞ս:

Վարզորի ասածն այն է, որ մինչև կրոնն ու աթեիզմն էլ Աստված կամ Արարիչ կամ Ամենասկիզբը գոյություն ունեցել է, իսկ հակառակը լինել չէր կարող: Ես, օրինակ, չեմ կարող նրա հետ չհամաձայնվել այս հարցում:




> աստծո գաղափարն առանց կրոնի հիմա են փորձում ներմուծել ի հակադրություն ինստիտուցիոնալ՝ կազմակերպված կրոնի… էդպիսի շարժումներ էլ են եղել առաջ, բայց վերջում վերածվել են կրոնի քանի որ կազմակերպված շարժումներ են եղել ու ստծո գաղափարը մի կողմ չեն դրել… այսինքն ուզեցել են "ճիշտ կրոն" ձևավորել…


Օրինա՞կ… 
Եթե խոսքդ գնոստիցիզմի մասին է, այն ավելի շուտ չկազմակերպված փիլիսոփայություն էր, քան կազմակերպված կրոն: Ընդ որում, հենց կրոնի կողմից էլ գյաբառլամիշ արվեց:

----------


## VisTolog



----------

Varzor (01.07.2013), Վահե-91 (29.06.2013)

----------


## iabas

> Իմ կարծիքով ամենաճշմարիտ կրոնը Քրիստոնեությունն է։


Իսկ իմ կարծիքով Քրիստոնեությունը միայնակ չի կարող "պահել" աշխարհը։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Իսկ իմ կարծիքով Քրիստոնեությունը միայնակ չի կարող "պահել" աշխարհը։


Կրոնը չի, որ "պահում է" աշխարհը:

----------

Moonwalker (03.07.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ……
> 
> ………
> 
> …  Երբ ես մի քիչ ավելի էի հակված հավատալուն, մի քիչ ավելի հեշտ էր ինձ համար ապրելը: Նաև ակումբի շնորհիվ ես մի քիչ ավելի եմ հակվել չհատավալուն: Սիրելի աթեիստներ, հավատացնում եմ ձեզ, դուք իմ աչքերը բացելով ոչ մի օգուտ չեք տվել ինձ, չեմ ուզում ասել, թե վնաս եք տվել՝ չնեղացնելու համար:
> 
> ……Բայց էդ գոյություն ունեցող, թե չունեցող Աստծո դեմ պայքարը շատ ավելի սին, ունայն զբաղմունք ա, քան նույն Աստծուն հավատալը նույնիսկ եթե համոզված եք, որ Աստված իրոք չկա:


շատ ցավալի ա ու վշտացնող որ էս տեսակի մոտեցում կա… Աթեիզմը աստծո դեմ չի պայքարում, այլ պայքարում ա կրոնի դեմ հիմք ընդունելով աստծո գոյություն չունենալը, աստծո գոյության որևէ հիմքի բացակայությունը… աթեիստը եթե "պայքարում" ա, ապա նա պայքարում ա աստծո անունից սին խոստմումներ տվալու դեմ, պայքարում ա "բժշկի" դեմ ում տված "դիագնզը" կեղծ ա … "լավ ես, բան չունես, ուղղակի սա-սա-սա արա, լավ կլինինի" ո՞վ չի ուզի սա լսի, ո՞վ չի ուզի սրան հավատա, իսկ ինչքանով ա բարոյական մարդուն նման կերպ ապակողմնորոշել… 

խավարի մեջ երջանկություն vs գիտության ու բանականության մեջ "դժբախտ"… երբ չենք կարողանում գիտությամբ ու բանականությամբ երջանիկ լինել և ընտրում ենք խավարը…

ի՞նչն ա պատճառը որ մենք չենք կարողանում լինել մարդկային առանց վախելալու, հավատալու մի ինչ որ գերբնական ուժի… ինչու՞ անպայման մեզ պետք ա մանիպուլյացիայի ենթարկեն, մեղավոր զգացնել տան, խաբեն, վախացնեն որ մարդկային լինենք… 

ինչու՞ ա երջանկությունը հավասար comfortably numb-ին… երբվանի՞ց… երբվանի՞ց մենք պետք ա գիտությունն ու բանականությունը որի համար մարդիկ կյանք են զոհել, հալածվել են ու քրտնաջան աշխատել են, պիտի գիտակցաբար փոխենք չիմացության հետ հանուն երջանկության… էդ ի՞նչ երջանկություն ա… փակել աչքերն ու երջանիկ ապրե՞լ… ընտրել քո "իրականությունն" ու ապրել երջանիկ… ո՞րն ա ավելի դժվար, հավատալ գոյություն ունեցող սխալական մարդու՞ն ու կարողանալ վստահել նրան թե՞ հավատալ գոյություն չունեցող ամենակարող ու անսխալականին… հարցերին պատասխան փնտրե՞լ, թե համարել բոլոր հարցերը պատասխանված… 

ընտրությունը ձերն ա…

----------

Jarre (13.11.2013), Sambitbaba (13.11.2013), Skeptic (13.11.2013), VisTolog (13.11.2013), Աթեիստ (13.11.2013), Դատարկություն (13.11.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> շատ ցավալի ա ու վշտացնող որ էս տեսակի մոտեցում կա… Աթեիզմը աստծո դեմ չի պայքարում, այլ պայքարում ա կրոնի դեմ հիմք ընդունելով աստծո գոյություն չունենալը, աստծո գոյության որևէ հիմքի բացակայությունը… աթեիստը եթե "պայքարում" ա, ապա նա պայքարում ա աստծո անունից սին խոստմումներ տվալու դեմ, պայքարում ա "բժշկի" դեմ ում տված "դիագնզը" կեղծ ա … "լավ ես, բան չունես, ուղղակի սա-սա-սա արա, լավ կլինինի" ո՞վ չի ուզի սա լսի, ո՞վ չի ուզի սրան հավատա, իսկ ինչքանով ա բարոյական մարդուն նման կերպ ապակողմնորոշել… 
> 
> խավարի մեջ երջանկություն vs գիտության ու բանականության մեջ "դժբախտ"… երբ չենք կարողանում գիտությամբ ու բանականությամբ երջանիկ լինել և ընտրում ենք խավարը…
> 
> ի՞նչն ա պատճառը որ մենք չենք կարողանում լինել մարդկային առանց վախելալու, հավատալու մի ինչ որ գերբնական ուժի… ինչու՞ անպայման մեզ պետք ա մանիպուլյացիայի ենթարկեն, մեղավոր զգացնել տան, խաբեն, վախացնեն որ մարդկային լինենք… 
> 
> ինչու՞ ա երջանկությունը հավասար comfortably numb-ին… երբվանի՞ց… երբվանի՞ց մենք պետք ա գիտությունն ու բանականությունը որի համար մարդիկ կյանք են զոհել, հալածվել են ու քրտնաջան աշխատել են, պիտի գիտակցաբար փոխենք չիմացության հետ հանուն երջանկության… էդ ի՞նչ երջանկություն ա… փակել աչքերն ու երջանիկ ապրե՞լ… ընտրել քո "իրականությունն" ու ապրել երջանիկ… ո՞րն ա ավելի դժվար, հավատալ գոյություն ունեցող սխալական մարդու՞ն ու կարողանալ վստահել նրան թե՞ հավատալ գոյություն չունեցող ամենակարող ու անսխալականին… հարցերին պատասխան փնտրե՞լ, թե համարել բոլոր հարցերը պատասխանված… 
> 
> ընտրությունը ձերն ա…


Սիրուն ես գրել...

Նույնիսկ ռոմանտիկ...

Ու նաև՝ շատ համոզիչ:
Եթե հավատացյալ լինեի, երևի կմտածեի աթեիստ դառնալու մասին: :Smile: 


Հ.Գ. Մեֆ, մենակ հեգնանք մի տես գրածիս մեջ, լա՞վ... 
Իրոք, դուրս եկավ ու որոշեցի կիսվել: Հիմնականում ես էլ համարյա էդպես կգրեի: Ուղղակի հենց էդ "համարյան" է պատճառը, որ այդքան կարճ կապեցի, միայն դրական իմպուլսների մասին, - էս պահին վիճել չեմ ուզում՝ պահն ափսոս է... Իրոք, սիրուն ես գրել...

----------

Mephistopheles (13.11.2013), Ուլուանա (13.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սիրուն ես գրել...
> 
> Նույնիսկ ռոմանտիկ...
> 
> Ու նաև՝ շատ համոզիչ:
> Եթե հավատացյալ լինեի, երևի կմտածեի աթեիստ դառնալու մասին:
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Մեֆ, մենակ հեգնանք մի տես գրածիս մեջ, լա՞վ... 
> Իրոք, դուրս եկավ ու որոշեցի կիսվել: Հիմնականում ես էլ համարյա էդպես կգրեի: Ուղղակի հենց էդ "համարյան" է պատճառը, որ այդքան կարճ կապեցի, միայն դրական իմպուլսների մասին, - էս պահին վիճել չեմ ուզում՝ պահն ափսոս է... Իրոք, սիրուն ես գրել...


Սամ ջան, հանգիստ արտահայտվի… հեչ մի մտածի…

----------

Sambitbaba (13.11.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> շատ ցավալի ա ու վշտացնող որ էս տեսակի մոտեցում կա… Աթեիզմը աստծո դեմ չի պայքարում, այլ պայքարում ա կրոնի դեմ հիմք ընդունելով աստծո գոյություն չունենալը, աստծո գոյության որևէ հիմքի բացակայությունը… աթեիստը եթե "պայքարում" ա, ապա նա պայքարում ա աստծո անունից սին խոստմումներ տվալու դեմ, պայքարում ա "բժշկի" դեմ ում տված "դիագնզը" կեղծ ա … "լավ ես, բան չունես, ուղղակի սա-սա-սա արա, լավ կլինինի" ո՞վ չի ուզի սա լսի, ո՞վ չի ուզի սրան հավատա, իսկ ինչքանով ա բարոյական մարդուն նման կերպ ապակողմնորոշել… 
> 
> խավարի մեջ երջանկություն vs գիտության ու բանականության մեջ "դժբախտ"… երբ չենք կարողանում գիտությամբ ու բանականությամբ երջանիկ լինել և ընտրում ենք խավարը…
> 
> ի՞նչն ա պատճառը որ մենք չենք կարողանում լինել մարդկային առանց վախելալու, հավատալու մի ինչ որ գերբնական ուժի… ինչու՞ անպայման մեզ պետք ա մանիպուլյացիայի ենթարկեն, մեղավոր զգացնել տան, խաբեն, վախացնեն որ մարդկային լինենք… 
> 
> ինչու՞ ա երջանկությունը հավասար comfortably numb-ին… երբվանի՞ց… երբվանի՞ց մենք պետք ա գիտությունն ու բանականությունը որի համար մարդիկ կյանք են զոհել, հալածվել են ու քրտնաջան աշխատել են, պիտի գիտակցաբար փոխենք չիմացության հետ հանուն երջանկության… էդ ի՞նչ երջանկություն ա… փակել աչքերն ու երջանիկ ապրե՞լ… ընտրել քո "իրականությունն" ու ապրել երջանիկ… ո՞րն ա ավելի դժվար, հավատալ գոյություն ունեցող սխալական մարդու՞ն ու կարողանալ վստահել նրան թե՞ հավատալ գոյություն չունեցող ամենակարող ու անսխալականին… հարցերին պատասխան փնտրե՞լ, թե համարել բոլոր հարցերը պատասխանված… 
> 
> ընտրությունը ձերն ա…


Մեֆ,եթե նույնիսկ  իմ մոտեցումը սխալ ա ու վշտացնող, ասեմ, որ ես նույնքան ճիշտ մտածել չեմ ուզում, ինչքան դուք, ես ինձ սենց էլ եմ դուր գալիս:

----------

Նաիրուհի (14.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ահավոր տխրեցնող ա, որ իմ ասածը էդքան սխալ ես մեկնաբանում: Ինչի՞ց որոշեցիր, որես ինչ-որ գերբնականից վախենալով եմ առաջնորդվում մարդկային լինել-չլինելու հարցում, նույնիսկ վիրավորական  ա: Որովհետև ես ընդհանրապես իմ առաջ նպատակ չեմ դրել հատուկ մարդկային երևալու, բայց ինչ-որ սաղ ինձանից գոհ են էդ առումով: Ուղղակի վերջին անգամ ասեմ, գիտությունը փնտրում ու գտնում ա ճշմարտությունը… Ոչ թե հերքում ա Աստվածաշունչը, այլ ուղղակի ասում ա՝ ահա քեզ ճիշտը, իսկ երբ մի քիչ ավելի քիչ գիտես,* ստիպվածես կռվել Ատվածաշնչի դեմ,* ասել՝ էս ա սխալ, էն ա սխալ, բայց իսկապես փնտրող մարդը երբեք հազար անգամ հերքվածը հերքելով չի սպանի իր ժամանակը: Ախր, մարտնչող լինում ա տգիտությունը, մարտնչող աթեիզմը տգետ աթեիզմ ա: Ես ձեզ սիրելով ասում եմ ժամանակ մի վատնեք հերքելու վրա բաներ, որոնց հերքելու փորձերն անգամ ծիծաղելի են, եթե ունեք էդ ժամանակը, օգտագործեք ճիշտը գտնելու համար, ձեզ չսիրեի՝ վեջս էլ չէր լինի: բայց դուք գիտեք, հետո մի օր, երբ հասկանաք, թե ես ինչքան ճիշտ էի, չասեք՝ Շինարարը գիտեր ու չասավ: Իմ խիղճը հանգիստ ա:


Շին, եթե ուշադիր լինես, ես քո անունը հանել եմ… ու դիտմամբ եմ դա արել որովհետև ես դա նայում եմ որպես դիրքորոշում որին քո դեմքը չեմ ուզում կպցնել, այլ ուզում եմ դրան անդրադառնալ որպես իսկապես տարածված մոտեցում… ես քո ինտելեկտը հարցականի տակ չեմ դնում… սա ուզում եմ որ պարզ լինի… ու հատկապես ամեն ինչ անում եմ որ դու չվիրավորվես… 

Շին ջան, ախր պարզ գրել եմ … 


> աթեիստը եթե "պայքարում" ա, ապա նա պայքարում ա աստծո անունից սին խոստմումներ տվալու դեմ


 պայքարում են ոչ թե աստավածանչի դեմ, այլ նրա կամայական մեկնաբանությունները որպես բացարձակ ճշմարտություն ստիպողաբար ընդունել տալու դեմ… գրել եմ, Շին ջան, որ գրած չլինեի, կասեի հա չեմ ասել… Աստվածաշունչը հերքվում ու քննադատվում ա երբ որ փորձ ա արվում գիտությունը փախարինել դրանով… կա էդպիսի բան, արվում ա ամբողջ աշխարհում այդ թվում նաև Հայաստանում… երբ որ էվոլյուցիոն տեսությանը զուգահեռ փորձվում ա արարման վարկածը մտցնել դպրոցական ծրագրերում, երբ որ դասից առաջ աղոթում են… սրանք ընդամոնը մի քանի բաներ են որոնք արվում են Աստվածաշունչը վկայակոչելով… 

Աստվածաշունչը, պատմությունների գիրք ա որը կամայական մեկնաբանություններով վերածվել ա կրոնի… և շարունակվում ա կամայականորեն մեկնաբանվել ու խաղում ա մարդկանց չիմացության ու թուլությունների վրա… 

մի անգամ էլ ասեմ… ես քեզ նկատի չեմ ունեցել, դրա համար էլ հատուկ անունը փոխել եմ…

----------

Jarre (14.11.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, եթե ուշադիր լինես, ես քո անունը հանել եմ… ու դիտմամբ եմ դա արել որովհետև ես դա նայում եմ որպես դիրքորոշում որին քո դեմքը չեմ ուզում կպցնել, այլ ուզում եմ դրան անդրադառնալ որպես իսկապես տարածված մոտեցում… ես քո ինտելեկտը հարցականի տակ չեմ դնում… սա ուզում եմ որ պարզ լինի… ու հատկապես ամեն ինչ անում եմ որ դու չվիրավորվես… 
> 
> Շին ջան, ախր պարզ գրել եմ …  պայքարում են ոչ թե աստավածանչի դեմ, այլ նրա կամայական մեկնաբանությունները որպես բացարձակ ճշմարտություն ստիպողաբար ընդունել տալու դեմ… գրել եմ, Շին ջան, որ գրած չլինեի, կասեի հա չեմ ասել… Աստվածաշունչը հերքվում ու քննադատվում ա երբ որ փորձ ա արվում գիտությունը փախարինել դրանով… կա էդպիսի բան, արվում ա ամբողջ աշխարհում այդ թվում նաև Հայաստանում… երբ որ էվոլյուցիոն տեսությանը զուգահեռ փորձվում ա արարման վարկածը մտցնել դպրոցական ծրագրերում, երբ որ դասից առաջ աղոթում են… սրանք ընդամոնը մի քանի բաներ են որոնք արվում են Աստվածաշունչը վկայակոչելով… 
> 
> Աստվածաշունչը, պատմությունների գիրք ա որը կամայական մեկնաբանություններով վերածվել ա կրոնի… և շարունակվում ա կամայականորեն մեկնաբանվել ու խաղում ա մարդկանց չիմացության ու թուլությունների վրա… 
> 
> մի անգամ էլ ասեմ… ես քեզ նկատի չեմ ունեցել, դրա համար էլ հատուկ անունը փոխել եմ…


Մեֆ ջան, ի՞նչ կապ ունի, որ անունս հանել ես: Ախր, դա փաստացի իմ դիրքորոշումն ա: Ամեն դեպքում ես մեջբերածդ գրառումը ջնջեցի հետո, իհարկե ցավում եմ, որ քեզ ու լիքը մարդու վշտացնում ա, որ կան նաև իմ նման մարդիկ, բայց ինչ արած՝ ստիպված եք հարմարվել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, ի՞նչ կապ ունի, որ անունս հանել ես: Ախր, դա փաստացի իմ դիրքորոշումն ա: Ամեն դեպքում ես մեջբերածդ գրառումը ջնջեցի հետո, իհարկե ցավում եմ, որ քեզ ու լիքը մարդու վշտացնում ա, որ կան նաև իմ նման մարդիկ, բայց ինչ արած՝ ստիպված եք հարմարվել:


Ապեր չէ, չէ, չէ, չէ… լաաավ էլի… մարդ բան չի կարա գրի՞… ոչ մի բան մի ջնջի… ու մի ցավա որ ես "վշտացել" եմ, էտի իմ պրոբլեմն ա… դու բանավիճի…

եթե սխալ եմ մեկնաբանում, պտի հակադարձես… բա ո՞նց…

----------


## Շինարար

> Ապեր չէ, չէ, չէ, չէ… լաաավ էլի… մարդ բան չի կարա գրի՞… ոչ մի բան մի ջնջի… ու մի ցավա որ ես "վշտացել" եմ, էտի իմ պրոբլեմն ա… դու բանավիճի…
> 
> եթե սխալ եմ մեկնաբանում, պտի հակադարձես… բա ո՞նց…


Դե դու արդեն մեջբերել ես, նենց որ չկորավ: Ուղղակի մի քիչ ավելի կոպիտ եմ էդ գրառման մեջ արտահայտվել, քան ուզում էի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե դու արդեն մեջբերել ես, նենց որ չկորավ: Ուղղակի մի քիչ ավելի կոպիտ եմ էդ գրառման մեջ արտահայտվել, քան ուզում էի:


ոչինչ Շին ջան… ոչինչ այ ցավդ տանեմ… կոպիտ չի, շատ էլ փափուկ ա… շատ լավ ես արել…

----------


## Վահե-91

Աթեիստ գիտնականներն ապացուցել են, որ Աստված գոյություն ունի
Միայն բրիտանացի գիտնականները կարող են էս կարգի «սուռովի» լինել  :Bad:

----------

Sagittarius (14.11.2013), Աթեիստ (14.11.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Աթեիստ գիտնականներն ապացուցել են, որ Աստված գոյություն ունի
> Միայն բրիտանացի գիտնականները կարող են էս կարգի «սուռովի» լինել





> աթեիստ գիտնականը հայտարարել է, որ *ինքը սխալվում էր նախկինում, և տիեզերքը չէր կարող հայտնվել ինքն իրեն, ակնհայտ է, որ այն ստեղծվել է մի զորեղ ուժի կողմից, որի հզորության աստիճանը մեզ համար անհայտ է;*


Նուբերը ծանոթանում են «Տիեզերք»-ի հետ շարքից  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (14.11.2013), Վահե-91 (14.11.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

Նեղմտություն=աթեիզմ

----------

Mephistopheles (19.11.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Նեղմտություն=աթեիզմ


նեղմտությունը ի՞նչ իմաստով  :Think:

----------


## Skeptic

> Նեղմտություն=աթեիզմ


Շին, էս դու՞ ես գրել:  :Blink:

----------

Mephistopheles (19.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Շին, էս դու՞ ես գրել:


Սադրում ա… չես տեսնու՞մ…

----------

Jarre (19.11.2013), Skeptic (19.11.2013), Անվերնագիր (19.11.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Նեղմտություն=աթեիզմ


Զորացրվես, մի օր անձնական զրույցի ժամանակ խոստանում եմ հիմնավորել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Զորացրվես, մի օր անձնական զրույցի ժամանակ խոստանում եմ հիմնավորել:


ստեղ հիմնավորի Շին ջան… ի՞նչ ա եղել…

----------


## Mephistopheles

Նեղմտություն=կրոն

looks much better, չէ՞…

----------


## Jarre

> Նեղմտություն=աթեիզմ


Շին ջան, իմ կարծիքով նեղմտություն-լայնամտությունը մարդուց ա կախված։ 
Կրոն-մրոն, աթեիզմ-մաթեիզմ, էտ սաղ հեչ ա։ Կա ուղղակի մարդկային մտածելակերպ ու աշխարհահայցք։ 

Կրոնականը նեղմիտ ա բոլոր գաղափարների հանդեպ, որը դուրս ա իրա արժեհամակարգից, իսկ աթեիստը կարա նեղմիտ լինի գիտական հիմնավորում չունեցող երևույթների կամ գաղափարների հանդեպ։ Սակայն կան հավատացյալ մարդիկ, ովքեր շատ լայնամիտ են։ Օրինակ ես տենց եմ եղել  :LOL:  Ու կան նաև շատ աթեիստներ, ովքեր լայնամիտ են ու բաց շատ գաղափարների համար։ Օրինակ Արթուր Քլարքը, Անտոն Ռոբերտ Ուիլսոնը և այլոք։

Իսկ ընհանրացումը՝ հավատացյալ, աթեիստ, սկեպտիկ ես իմ ինչ, պարզապես խեղաթյուրում ա պատկերը։

----------

Mephistopheles (19.11.2013), Sambitbaba (20.11.2013), Skeptic (19.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Շին ջան, իմ կարծիքով նեղմտություն-լայնամտությունը մարդուց ա կախված։ 
> Կրոն-մրոն, աթեիզմ-մաթեիզմ, էտ սաղ հեչ ա։ *Կա ուղղակի մարդկային մտածելակերպ ու աշխարհահայցք*։ 
> 
> Կրոնականը նեղմիտ ա բոլոր գաղափարների հանդեպ, որը դուրս ա իրա արժեհամակարգից, իսկ աթեիստը կարա նեղմիտ լինի գիտական հիմնավորում չունեցող երևույթների կամ գաղափարների հանդեպ։ Սակայն կան հավատացյալ մարդիկ, ովքեր շատ լայնամիտ են։ Օրինակ ես տենց եմ եղել  Ու կան նաև շատ աթեիստներ, ովքեր լայնամիտ են ու բաց շատ գաղափարների համար։ Օրինակ Արթուր Քլարքը, Անտոն Ռոբերտ Ուիլսոնը և այլոք։
> 
> Իսկ ընհանրացումը՝ հավատացյալ, աթեիստ, սկեպտիկ ես իմ ինչ, պարզապես խեղաթյուրում ա պատկերը։


ընդեղ մի հատ ֆիլմ էի դրել, ճիշտ ա բավականին երկար էր բայց դոկումենտալ էր ու կրոն-գիտություն-կրթություն-հասարակություն հարաբերությունները շատ հստակ ներկայացված էր… 

ի դեպ պիտի նշեմ որ էդ ֆիլմում հանուն էվ. տեսության պայքարողները ու էվ տեսությունը կրթական համակարգում պահելու և ալտերնատիվ կրոնական տեսությունները կրթական համակարգ մտցնելու դեմ պայքարողներից բոլորը եղել են հավատացյալներ՝ կաթոլիկ քրիստոնյաներ… 

հարցը ստեղ այն է թե մարդը որտեղ է դնում կրոնն իր կյանքում… և ի՞նչ սպասելիքներ դու ուես կրոնից և ինչն ես համարում դու կրոն… 

*Շին*, չնեղանաս, բայց քո statment-ը "ով ՀԱԵ հետևորդ չի՝ հայ չի" lite ա… քեզնից չեմ ուզում լսեմ տենց բան, Շին…

----------

Jarre (19.11.2013), Skeptic (19.11.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> *Շին*, չնեղանաս, բայց քո statment-ը "ով ՀԱԵ հետևորդ չի՝ հայ չի" lite ա… քեզնից չեմ ուզում լսեմ տենց բան, Շին…


Իմ համակարգիչը ցույց ա տալիս, որ statment-ը սխալ ես գրել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իմ համակարգիչը ցույց ա տալիս, որ statment-ը սխալ ես գրել:


Կյանքն էլ ցույց ա տալիս որ քո statemant-ն ա ախալ, Շին ջան… մի հատ "e" ավելացրու "t"-ի ու "m"-ի արանքը ու կլինի ճիշտ…

----------


## Շինարար

> Կյանքն էլ ցույց ա տալիս որ քո statemant-ն ա ախալ, Շին ջան… մի հատ "e" ավելացրու "t"-ի ու "m"-ի արանքը ու կլինի ճիշտ…


Մեֆ, նեղմտության դրսևորում չի՞ մարդու չասած բանը վերագրել նրան ու ասել, թե սխալ ես ասում, ինչ ա դու ճիշտ լինես:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, նեղմտության դրսևորում չի՞ մարդու չասած բանը վերագրել նրան ու ասել, թե սխալ ես ասում, ինչ ա դու ճիշտ լինես:


Շին ջան, եթե ինձ ի նկատի ունես, կարաս ինձ համարես շատ վատ, անամոթ, սրիկա, ստախոս աթեիստ, բայց չես կարող ասել որ աթեիզմը հավասար է նեղմտության… 

…կարաս պարզ ասես Շին ջան… իմ գրածի համար ես եմ պատասխանտու ոչ թե "համայն աթեիստներն աաշխարհի"…

----------

Շինարար (19.11.2013)

----------


## Skeptic

Շին, թրոլի՞նգ ա, թե՞ ոնց:  :Dntknw: 

Աչքիս' էն վերջին "խաչակիր" գրառումս սխալ ես հասկացել:  :Unsure: 


Ասենք' ես էլ գրում եմ "ինֆանտիլիզմ=հավատք", հետո՞  :Nea:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, թրոլի՞նգ ա, թե՞ ոնց: 
> 
> Աչքիս' էն վերջին "խաչակիր" գրառումս սխալ ես հասկացել: 
> 
> 
> Ասենք' ես էլ գրում եմ "ինֆանտիլիզմ=հավատք", հետո՞


Դե ես տենց մեծ փորձ չունեմ, բայց փորձում եմ ձեզնից սովորել էդ բզբզալու արվեստը:

----------

Sagittarius (20.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե ես տենց մեծ փորձ չունեմ, բայց փորձում եմ ձեզնից սովորել էդ բզբզալու արվեստը:


բայց մոտդ լավ ա ստացվում Շին…

----------


## Շինարար

> բայց մոտդ լավ ա ստացվում Շին…


Հլա առայժմ քեզ մոտ ա լավ ստացվում դեռ որ, բայց հույս ունեմ, որ մի օր ես էլ որոշակի վարպետության կհասնեմ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հլա առայժմ քեզ մոտ ա լավ ստացվում դեռ որ, բայց հույս ունեմ, որ մի օր ես էլ որոշակի վարպետության կհասնեմ:


Շին ջան, դու գիտես որ ես տենց բաներ չեմ անում… Ակումբը վկա…

----------

Շինարար (20.11.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին ջան, դու գիտես որ ես տենց բաներ չեմ անում… Ակումբը վկա…


Բա որ ասում եմ, ասում ես, սենց չի ու նենց ա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բա որ ասում եմ, ասում ես, սենց չի ու նենց ա:


վա՞յ… Շին ապեր, ես հեչ թրոլ արած կա՞մ… նայի գրառումներս… ինձ գիտե՞ս ինչքան են վիրավորել…

----------


## Skeptic

Այսպես բզբզում էին մեր պապերը.

----------


## Sagittarius

աթեիզմ=կրոն 

որ ոչ մեկդ չնեղանա, կամ սաղդ միասին նեղանաք  :Jpit:

----------

Sambitbaba (20.11.2013), Անվերնագիր (20.11.2013), Տրիբուն (20.11.2013)

----------


## Skeptic

:Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> աթեիզմ=կրոն 
> 
> որ ոչ մեկդ չնեղանա, կամ սաղդ միասին նեղանաք


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, այնպես ինչպես գիտություն=կրոն, եթե ուսումնասիրության մեթոդիկան դնենք մի կողմ: Նույնիսկ Հռոմի Պապն ա հատուկ հայտարարում, որ ժամանակակից գիտության ու կրոնի մեջ հակասություններ չկան, ու պատճառներ ունի նման հայտարարություն անելու համար: Եթե միջին դարերում հակասությունները կրոնի ու գիտության միջև հստակ էին, քանի որ մեխանիկայի օրենքները բոլորի համար հասկանալի են, ու ոչ մի կերպ չէին տեղավորվում Աստվածաշնչյան պատկերացումների մեջ, ապա 21-րդ դարի քվանտային մեխանիկան նույնքան ու նույն բնույթի բաց հարցեր ա թողնում, որքան կրոնը: 

Ու իտոգում, քվանտային մեխանիկայի օրենքները կամ տարրական մասնիկների ստանդրատ մոդելը իրա մեջ էնքան անհայտներ ու արտաքին պարամետրեր ունի, որ նույնիսկ գիտնականները վերջում գալիս ու հանգում են <չէ, վայթեմ վյսո տակի կրոնը ճիշտ ա>  պարզագույն եզրահանգմանը: Ու էտ Աստծո անունը հիմա արդեն ոչ թե Ահրումազդ, Զեվս, Յուպիտեր, Եհովա, Բուդդայա, այլ Հիքսի Բոզոն (կամ ուրիշ բոզոն, առանց նեղանալու  :LOL: ), նախնական սինգուլյարություն, կոսմոլոգիական հաստատուն, գրավիտացիա, քվարկ .... կամ ուրիշ մի բան:

----------

Quyr Qery (30.01.2020), Sambitbaba (20.11.2013), Արէա (20.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, այնպես ինչպես գիտություն=կրոն, եթե ուսումնասիրության մեթոդիկան դնենք մի կողմ: Նույնիսկ Հռոմի Պապն ա հատուկ հայտարարում, որ ժամանակակից գիտության ու կրոնի մեջ հակասություններ չկան, ու պատճառներ ունի նման հայտարարություն անելու համար: Եթե միջին դարերում հակասությունները կրոնի ու գիտության միջև հստակ էին, քանի որ մեխանիկայի օրենքները բոլորի համար հասկանալի են, ու ոչ մի կերպ չէին տեղավորվում Աստվածաշնչյան պատկերացումների մեջ, ապա 21-րդ դարի քվանտային մեխանիկան նույնքան ու նույն բնույթի բաց հարցեր ա թողնում, որքան կրոնը: 
> 
> Ու իտոգում, քվանտային մեխանիկայի օրենքները կամ տարրական մասնիկների ստանդրատ մոդելը իրա մեջ էնքան անհայտներ ու արտաքին պարամետրեր ունի, որ նույնիսկ գիտնականները վերջում գալիս ու հանգում են <*չէ, վայթեմ վյսո տակի կրոնը ճիշտ ա*>  պարզագույն եզրահանգմանը: Ու էտ Աստծո անունը հիմա արդեն ոչ թե Ահրումազդ, Զեվս, Յուպիտեր, Եհովա, Բուդդայա, այլ Հիքսի Բոզոն (կամ ուրիշ բոզոն, առանց նեղանալու ), նախնական սինգուլյարություն, կոսմոլոգիական հաստատուն, գրավիտացիա, քվարկ .... կամ ուրիշ մի բան:


կրոնի ու գիտության միջև երբեք հակասություն չի եղել… գիտությունը բնական երևույթներին բացատրյություն ա տալիս ու ուսումնասիրում ա,… գիտությունը երբեք իրա առաջ խնդիր չի դրել ապացուցելու կամ շխտելու աստծո գոյությունը… հակասությունը եկեղեցու ու գիտության միջև ա… 

…այ սրա հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ… օրինակ երբ որ հանցագործին չես կարում բռնես ուրեմն սանանեն ա արել… կամ երբ որ չգիտես թե ոնց ա լինում որ մի հատ կնիկ հղիանում ա ուրեմն հաստատ աստծո "մատն" էս գործի մեջ խառն ա… բա հո իրան-իրան կնիկը չի հղիանա, չէ՞… 

guys, stop putting my reasoning in the same shelf with you fantasy, ok?

----------

Jarre (20.11.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> կրոնի ու գիտության միջև երբեք հակասություն չի եղել… գիտությունը բնական երևույթներին բացատրյություն ա տալիս ու ուսումնասիրում ա,… գիտությունը երբեք իրա առաջ խնդիր չի դրել ապացուցելու կամ շխտելու աստծո գոյությունը… հակասությունը եկեղեցու ու գիտության միջև ա… 
> 
> …այ սրա հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ… օրինակ երբ որ հանցագործին չես կարում բռնես ուրեմն սանանեն ա արել… կամ երբ որ չգիտես թե ոնց ա լինում որ մի հատ կնիկ հղիանում ա ուրեմն հաստատ աստծո "մատն" էս գործի մեջ խառն ա… բա հո իրան-իրան կնիկը չի հղիանա, չէ՞… 
> 
> guys, stop putting my reasoning in the same shelf with you fantasy, ok?


Ապեր, հիմա վայթեմ եկեղեցու ու կրոնի մեջ էլ հակասություն չկա: Ես ամաձայն եմ, որ ծայրահեց դեպքեր են լինում, երբ ինչ-որ տերտեր կարող ա հելնի ու ասի, որ գիտությունը ֆուֆլոյա, գնացեք եկեղցի, կբուժվեք, կփրկվեք, երջանիկ կլինեք ու կստանաք ձեզ հուզող բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները: Կարծում եմ, որ նաև ծայրահեղ աթեիստական մոտեցումներ են լինում, որոնք կարծում են, որ կրոնից ու եկեղեցուղ բացի վնասից ուրիշ բան չես կարա ակնկալես, ու պետք ա սաղին փակել ու ուղարկել գրողի ծոցը: 

Բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ, լուսավոր 21-րդ դարում, եթե խոսքը չի գնում ինչ-որ հեռավոր ու կորած գեղի մասին, որոնք աշխարհի մասին տեղեկությունները փոստատար աղավնիով են ստանում, մարդիկ հիմնականում բավարար ինֆորմացված են, որ ամեն եկեղեցու հայաթում կանգնած ամեն տերտերի դուրս տվածին լուրջ չվերաբերվեն: Ձեր ԱՄՆ-ում ամեն տիեզերք թռնելուց տիեզերագնացները եկեղեցի են գնում ու աղթոք են անում, սրան ինչ անուն դնե՞նք: Մարդը գիտության առաջընթացին ա նպաստում, բայց հավատք ունի մեջ, եկեղեցի ա գնում, կարող ա տերտերի մոտ էլ հաղորդույուն ու մեղքերի թողություն ա ստանում:

----------

Sambitbaba (20.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, հիմա վայթեմ եկեղեցու ու կրոնի մեջ էլ հակասություն չկա: Ես ամաձայն եմ, որ ծայրահեց դեպքեր են լինում, երբ ինչ-որ տերտեր կարող ա հելնի ու ասի, որ գիտությունը ֆուֆլոյա, գնացեք եկեղցի, կբուժվեք, կփրկվեք, երջանիկ կլինեք ու կստանաք ձեզ հուզող բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները: Կարծում եմ, որ նաև ծայրահեղ աթեիստական մոտեցումներ են լինում, որոնք կարծում են, որ կրոնից ու եկեղեցուղ բացի վնասից ուրիշ բան չես կարա ակնկալես, ու պետք ա սաղին փակել ու ուղարկել գրողի ծոցը: 
> 
> Բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ, լուսավոր 21-րդ դարում, եթե խոսքը չի գնում ինչ-որ հեռավոր ու կորած գեղի մասին, որոնք աշխարհի մասին տեղեկությունները փոստատար աղավնիով են ստանում, մարդիկ հիմնականում բավարար ինֆորմացված են, որ ամեն եկեղեցու հայաթում կանգնած ամեն տերտերի դուրս տվածին լուրջ չվերաբերվեն: Ձեր ԱՄՆ-ում ամեն տիեզերք թռնելուց տիեզերագնացները եկեղեցի են գնում ու աղթոք են անում, սրան ինչ անուն դնե՞նք: Մարդը գիտության առաջընթացին ա նպաստում, բայց հավատք ունի մեջ, եկեղեցի ա գնում, կարող ա տերտերի մոտ էլ հաղորդույուն ու մեղքերի թողություն ա ստանում:


Տրիբուն ջան, համաձայն եմ ապեր… բայց արի մի հատ նայենք էլի… քանի՞ հատ աթեիստ գիտես որ աբորտի կլինիկա ա պայթացրել, քանի հատ աթեիստ գիտես որ իրա վրա բոմբ ա կապել ու տրաքացրել ա հանուն աթեիզմի, քանի՞ հատ աթեիստ գիտես որ իրա հարևան հավատացիալին սպառնալիքներ  ուղարկում իրա հավատքի համար, աթեիստներն ե՞ն որ birth control ու պահպանակներն արգելում են էնպիսի երկրներում ինչպիսին աֆրիկական երկրներն են որտեղ սպիդը մոլեգնում ա… քանի՞ հատ աթեիստ գիտես որ իրա աթեիզմի համար մարդ ա սպանել… 

այո աթեիստների մեջ էլ կան մոլիներ հավատացյալների մեջ էլ… հավատացյալներից շատերն էլ պայքարում են գիտության համար, որ կրոնը չմտնի դպրոց, բայց արի ճիշտն ասենք աթեիստի մոլին ոչ մի կերպ չես համեմատի կրոնամոլի հետ… կրոնամոլությունը մի ամբողջ երկիր ու ժողովուրդ ա դարերով հետ գցնում…

----------

erexa (20.11.2013), Sambitbaba (20.11.2013), Աթեիստ (20.11.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, համաձայն եմ ապեր… բայց արի մի հատ նայենք էլի… քանի՞ հատ աթեիստ գիտես որ աբորտի կլինիկա ա պայթացրել, քանի հատ աթեիստ գիտես որ իրա վրա բոմբ ա կապել ու տրաքացրել ա հանուն աթեիզմի, քանի՞ հատ աթեիստ գիտես որ իրա հարևան հավատացիալին սպառնալիքներ  ուղարկում իրա հավատքի համար, աթեիստներն ե՞ն որ birth control ու պահպանակներն արգելում են էնպիսի երկրներում ինչպիսին աֆրիկական երկրներն են որտեղ սպիդը մոլեգնում ա… քանի՞ հատ աթեիստ գիտես որ իրա աթեիզմի համար մարդ ա սպանել… 
> 
> այո աթեիստների մեջ էլ կան մոլիներ հավատացյալների մեջ էլ… հավատացյալներից շատերն էլ պայքարում են գիտության համար, որ կրոնը չմտնի դպրոց, բայց արի ճիշտն ասենք աթեիստի մոլին ոչ մի կերպ չես համեմատի կրոնամոլի հետ… կրոնամոլությունը մի ամբողջ երկիր ու ժողովուրդ ա դարերով հետ գցնում…


Ապեր, արի առանձին թեմա բացենք ու քննարկենք ծայրահեղ կրոնամոլությունը ... ի՞նչ ասեմ .. իմ վրա էլ են դրանք ազդում: Իմ վրա մեր սաղ տերտերներն են իրանց շեֆի հետ միասին վերցրած ազդում: Բայց եթե աթեիստը հավատացյալին չի պայթացնում այլ միայն նվաստացնում ա, կամ համարում ա երկրորդ սորտի տգետ, էտ էլ մի ձևի պայթացնել ա:

----------

Sambitbaba (20.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, արի առանձին թեմա բացենք ու քննարկենք ծայրահեղ կրոնամոլությունը ... ի՞նչ ասեմ .. իմ վրա էլ են դրանք ազդում: Իմ վրա մեր սաղ տերտերներն են իրանց շեֆի հետ միասին վերցրած ազդում: Բայց եթե աթեիստը հավատացյալին չի պայթացնում այլ միայն նվաստացնում ա, կամ համարում ա երկրորդ սորտի տգետ, էտ էլ մի ձևի պայթացնել ա:


իսկ հավատացյալը չի նվաստացնու՞մ… "աթեիզմը անբարոյականություն ա" արտահայտությունը քեզ ծանոթ չի՞… քո համար ո՞րն ա ավելի վատ, պայթելը՞ թե նվաստանալը մի հատ տգետ աթեիստի կողմից… 

ես ընդամենն ասում եմ՝ կրոնի ու աթեիզմի միջև հավասարության նշան մի դրեք… անարդար ա…

----------


## Mephistopheles

ապեր, հավատացյալները աստծո հետ խոսում են, աստված իրանց խորհուրդներ ա տալիս, ասում ա որն ա ճիշտը, որն ա սխալը, ասում ինչ անեն, ինչ չանեն ու սա համարվում ա լրիվ նորմալ, բայց հանկարծ մի հատ աթեիստ ասի որ խոսում ա իրա գոյություն չունեցող ընկերոջ հետ, կտանեն մի անգամից հոգեբուժարան…

----------

Աթեիստ (20.11.2013), Տրիբուն (20.11.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> իսկ հավատացյալը չի նվաստացնու՞մ… "աթեիզմը անբարոյականություն ա" արտահայտությունը քեզ ծանոթ չի՞… քո համար ո՞րն ա ավելի վատ, պայթելը՞ թե նվաստանալը մի հատ տգետ աթեիստի կողմից… 
> 
> ես ընդամենն ասում եմ՝ կրոնի ու աթեիզմի միջև հավասարության նշան մի դրեք… անարդար ա…


Հա լավ .. մի երկու հիվանդ էլ կարող ա նման բան ասեն ... դնենք կախենք սաղին ? վերջին հաշվով աթեսիտներն ավելի կիրթ, գրագետ, խելոք, ինֆորմացված են .. կարան մի քիչ ավելի տոլերանտ լինեն  :Tongue:

----------


## Chuk

> ես ընդամենն ասում եմ՝ կրոնի ու աթեիզմի միջև հավասարության նշան մի դրեք… անարդար ա…


Քնարկումը չեմ կարդացել, միանգամից ասեմ:
Էս մտքին արձագանքս էլ պայմանավորած ա նրանով, որ վաղուց ասելիք կա, ոչ թե հենց սրան եմ ուզում հակադարձել: Իրականում ասելիքս հիմա էլ լավ չեմ ձևակերպի, հոգնած եմ, բայց գոնե հիմքը կդնեմ, հետո գուցե շարունակենք:

Իրականում իսկապես կրոնի ու աթեիզմի մեջ հավասարության նշան դնելն անհնար ա: Որտև մեկը հիմնվում ա հավատի վրա, մյուսը իմացականի: Չես կարող համեմատել ուղղակի հավատացածդ մի բանի հետ, որն ինչ-որ փաստարկներով հիմնավորված ա: Ու հեչ կապ չունի, հիմնավորումդ ճիշտ ա, թե սխալ: Գիտության մեջ միշտ էլ լինում են հիմնավորումներ, որոնք հետո հերքվում են: Կարևորն էն ա, որ հենվում ա էդ պահիդ իմացականիդ, այլ ոչ թե ուղղակի հավատիդ, վստահությանդ վրա:

Բայց այ աթեիստներից շատերի ու հավատացյալներից շատերի մեջ ես հանգիստ խղճով դնում եմ հավասարության նշան: Որովհետև իմ շուրջն իրենց քրիստոնյա հռչակածներից շատերը ուղղակի ծանոթ չեն իրենց հավատին, իրենց ուսմունքին, պարբերաբար խախտում են այն օրենքները, որոնք չպետք է խախտեին: Բայց իմ շուրջը եղած ու իրենց աթեիստ հռչակած շատերն էլ ծանոթ չեն էն իմացականին, որը մարդուն աթեիստ ա դարձնում: Սրանցը նույնքան հավատ ա, որքան հավատացյալինը: Իրենք ոչ թե ուսումնասիրել են գիտությունը, այլ գիտեն, որ ինչ-որ մեկն էդ գիտությունն ուսումնասիրել ա: Իրենք կարող է ծանոթանան ու հերքեն տեսությունները, բայց իրենք ծանոթ չեն: Իրենք ուղղակի իրենց լավ են զգում, որ ավելի «առաջադեմ» են, բայց իրենց առաջադիմությունն ավելին չի քան բթամտությունը, որտև ոչինչ չգիտեն: 

Ես էս գրառումովս ոչ իրական հավատացյալին եմ կպնում, ոչ էլ իրական աթեիստին: Կպնում եմ նրանց, ովքեր իրենք էլ չգիտեն թե ինչին են հավատում ու ինչին են կողմ: Ու սրանք, վախենամ, աշխարհում ամենաշատն են:

----------

Jarre (20.11.2013), Sambitbaba (20.11.2013), Տրիբուն (20.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Քնարկումը չեմ կարդացել, միանգամից ասեմ:
> Էս մտքին արձագանքս էլ պայմանավորած ա նրանով, որ վաղուց ասելիք կա, ոչ թե հենց սրան եմ ուզում հակադարձել: Իրականում ասելիքս հիմա էլ լավ չեմ ձևակերպի, հոգնած եմ, բայց գոնե հիմքը կդնեմ, հետո գուցե շարունակենք:
> 
> Իրականում իսկապես կրոնի ու աթեիզմի մեջ հավասարության նշան դնելն անհնար ա: Որտև մեկը հիմնվում ա հավատի վրա, մյուսը իմացականի: Չես կարող համեմատել ուղղակի հավատացածդ մի բանի հետ, որն ինչ-որ փաստարկներով հիմնավորված ա: Ու հեչ կապ չունի, հիմնավորումդ ճիշտ ա, թե սխալ: Գիտության մեջ միշտ էլ լինում են հիմնավորումներ, որոնք հետո հերքվում են: Կարևորն էն ա, որ հենվում ա էդ պահիդ իմացականիդ, այլ ոչ թե ուղղակի հավատիդ, վստահությանդ վրա:
> 
> Բայց այ աթեիստներից շատերի ու հավատացյալներից շատերի մեջ ես հանգիստ խղճով դնում եմ հավասարության նշան: Որովհետև իմ շուրջն իրենց քրիստոնյա հռչակածներից շատերը ուղղակի ծանոթ չեն իրենց հավատին, իրենց ուսմունքին, պարբերաբար խախտում են այն օրենքները, որոնք չպետք է խախտեին: Բայց իմ շուրջը եղած ու իրենց աթեիստ հռչակած շատերն էլ ծանոթ չեն էն իմացականին, որը մարդուն աթեիստ ա դարձնում: Սրանցը նույնքան հավատ ա, որքան հավատացյալինը: Իրենք ոչ թե ուսումնասիրել են գիտությունը, այլ գիտեն, որ ինչ-որ մեկն էդ գիտությունն ուսումնասիրել ա: Իրենք կարող է ծանոթանան ու հերքեն տեսությունները, բայց իրենք ծանոթ չեն: Իրենք ուղղակի իրենց լավ են զգում, որ ավելի «առաջադեմ» են, բայց իրենց առաջադիմությունն ավելին չի քան բթամտությունը, որտև ոչինչ չգիտեն: 
> 
> Ես էս գրառումովս ոչ իրական հավատացյալին եմ կպնում, ոչ էլ իրական աթեիստին: Կպնում եմ նրանց, ովքեր իրենք էլ չգիտեն թե ինչին են հավատում ու ինչին են կողմ: Ու սրանք, վախենամ, աշխարհում ամենաշատն են:


Չուկ ջան, անգամ ոչ-իրական՝ տգետ հավատացյալի ու ոչ-իրական՝ տգետ աթեիստի միջև, չես կարող հավասարության նշան դնել… 

հենց թեկուզ մի հասատակ փաստ, ոչ ոք աթեիզմի անունից փոխ չի հավաքում… ոչ մի կլույբի անդամ պետք չի լինես աթեիստ լինելու համար…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա լավ .. մի երկու հիվանդ էլ կարող ա նման բան ասեն ... դնենք կախենք սաղին ? վերջին հաշվով աթեսիտներն ավելի կիրթ, գրագետ, խելոք, ինֆորմացված են .. կարան մի քիչ ավելի տոլերանտ լինեն


մի երկու հատ հիվա՞նդ… ապեր երկիր կա տենց…

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, անգամ ոչ-իրական՝ տգետ հավատացյալի ու ոչ-իրական՝ տգետ աթեիստի միջև, չես կարող հավասարության նշան դնել… 
> 
> հենց թեկուզ մի հասատակ փաստ, ոչ ոք աթեիզմի անունից փոխ չի հավաքում… ոչ մի կլույբի անդամ պետք չի լինես աթեիստ լինելու համար…


Է սխալ ես ասում, որտև իմ իմացած «հավատացյալների» մեծ մասը ոչ մի կլուբի անդամ էլ չեն (եթե անգամ նկատի ունես եկեղեցու հետևորդ լինելը), ոչ մի փող էլ չեն հավաքում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ապեր, հավատացյալները աստծո հետ խոսում են, աստված իրանց խորհուրդներ ա տալիս, ասում ա որն ա ճիշտը, որն ա սխալը, ասում ինչ անեն, ինչ չանեն ու սա համարվում ա լրիվ նորմալ, բայց հանկարծ մի հատ աթեիստ ասի որ խոսում ա իրա գոյություն չունեցող ընկերոջ հետ, կտանեն մի անգամից հոգեբուժարան…


Ապեր, հավատացիալները էտքան միատար չեն: Էկլանդի մասին լսել ես, ինքն ա գրել Science vs. Religion գիրքը, էն ինքը Ակումբում հիմա ակտիվորեն քննարկվում ա: Մի հատ սենց վիճակագրություն ունի, կարաս ինտերնետում գտնես:


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար* 34% were atheist (12% of which also call themselves spiritual), 30% were agnostic, *27% had some belief in God (9% have doubts but affirm their belief, 5% have occasional belief, 8% believe in a higher power that is not a personal God)*, and 9% of scientists said they had no doubt of God's existence. While more atheistic than the rest of the U.S. population, the research demonstrates that about a third (36%) of these scientists maintain some belief in God, a considerably smaller proportion than the approximately 90% in the general American population.

----------


## Տրիբուն

> մի երկու հատ հիվա՞նդ… ապեր երկիր կա տենց…


Ո՞ր երկիրն ա  :Shok:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, հավատացիալները էտքան միատար չեն: Էկլանդի մասին լսել ես, ինքն ա գրել Science vs. Religion գիրքը, էն ինքը Ակումբում հիմա ակտիվորեն քննարկվում ա: Մի հատ սենց վիճակագրություն ունի, կարաս ինտերնետում գտնես:
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար* 34% were atheist (12% of which also call themselves spiritual), 30% were agnostic, *27% had some belief in God (9% have doubts but affirm their belief, 5% have occasional belief, 8% believe in a higher power that is not a personal God)*, and 9% of scientists said they had no doubt of God's existence. While more atheistic than the rest of the U.S. population, the research demonstrates that about a third (36%) of these scientists maintain some belief in God, a considerably smaller proportion than the approximately 90% in the general American population.


ապեր ոչ ոք չի ասում միատարր են, ես եմ վերևը գրել որ շատերը պայքարում են կրոնի մուտքի դեմ կրթական սիստեմ… խնդիրը դրա մեջ չի…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ապեր ոչ ոք չի ասում միատարր են, ես եմ վերևը գրել որ շատերը պայքարում են կրոնի մուտքի դեմ կրթական սիստեմ… խնդիրը դրա մեջ չի…


Ուզում ես ասես, որ Աստծո հետ խոսացող բոլոր հավատացյալներին պետք ա հոգեբուժարան տանե՞լ: Դաժան ա  :LOL:  

Ապեր, Աստծո հետ բոլոր ուղղակի խոսացողները իմ իմանալով մեռել են վաղուց, Ադամն էր, Մովսեսն էր, ընդեղ ... Աբրահամն էր .. էլ ո՞վ կար:  :LOL:  Ու բոլորը ապրել են երկար ու երջանիկ: Մի քանիսը նույնիսկ մի քանի կնիկ են ունեցել, մի ղուրուշ սիրած, մի քան կիլոմետր հարճ, լիքը փող, ու ահագին մարդու գլուխ են կերել: Նենց որ, ես տենց դուխով չէի խոսա…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Է սխալ ես ասում, որտև իմ իմացած «հավատացյալների» մեծ մասը ոչ մի կլուբի անդամ էլ չեն (եթե անգամ նկատի ունես եկեղեցու հետևորդ լինելը), ոչ մի փող էլ չեն հավաքում:


իմ իմացածներն էլ եկեղեցու անդամ են… է հետո՞… այ որ կարդայիր սաղ բանավեճը կտեսնեիր որ գրել եմ " շատերը պայքարում են կրոնի մուտքի դեմ կրթական սիստեմ"… սրան ոչ ոք բան չի ասում… 

…մի հատ աթեիստ գիտե՞ս որ դուռդ կծեծի ու բրոշյուր կտա քեզ ու կհամողի որ էվ. տեսությանը հավատաս…

----------


## Chuk

> իմ իմացածներն էլ եկեղեցու անդամ են… է հետո՞… այ որ կարդայիր սաղ բանավեճը կտեսնեիր որ գրել եմ " շատերը պայքարում են կրոնի մուտքի դեմ կրթական սիստեմ"… սրան ոչ ոք բան չի ասում… 
> 
> …մի հատ աթեիստ գիտե՞ս որ դուռդ կծեծի ու բրոշյուր կտա քեզ ու կհամողի որ էվ. տեսությանը հավատաս…


Մեֆ ջան, ախր հենց սկզբից ասեցի, որ բանավեճը չեմ կարդացել ու գրառումս բանավեճի կոնտեքստում չի:
Աթեիզմի մասին թեմա ա, աթեիզմին առնչվող մեկնաբանություն էի արել: Հեչ պարտադիր չի, որ եթե տենց դիտարկում եմ անում, անդրադառնամ թեմայում շոշափված բոլոր հարցերին:
Մեկնաբանությունս վերաբերում էր աթեիստների ու հավատացյալների որոշակի տիպի ու դրանց նույնականացմանը:
Գրառումս բոլորովին աթեիզմին դեմ չէր: Գրառումս բոլորովին աթեիստների դեմ չէր, այլ իրանց որոշ տիպի մասին կարծիք էր:

Ավելին, եթե էս հարցն ես բարձրացնում, ասեմ. ես էլ եմ դեմ կրոնի ումքին կրթական սիստեմ: Բայց էդ իմ ասելիքի հետ կապ չուներ:


Բայց մեր մեջ ասած ես գիտեմ աթեիստ, որ դուռս ծեծել ու բրոշյուր ա տվել, որ հավատամ էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը: Կենսաբիս դասատուն էր (նենց էլ ջղայն դեմքով կնիկ էր, տնաշենը): Տված բրոշյուրն էլ կենսաբի դասագիրքն էր: Ասում են՝ սաղ աշակերտներին տալիս են:

----------


## Jarre

Չուկ ջան, հետդ համաձայն եմ էն առումով, որ շատ դեպքերում աթեիստներն ու հավատցյալները հավասար են։ Հավասար են իրենց վերլուծական մակարդակով, կարծիք կազմելու մեթոդներով, ինչ որ մի բանում վստահ լինել-չլինելու հարցում, մտածելակերպի մոդելներով։

Ասեմ ավելին։ Երբ մոռանանք հավատացյալ ու աթեիստ պիտակները ու նայենք միմիայն ԳՈՐԾԵՐԻՆ, ՄՏԱԾԵԼԱԿԵՐՊԻՆ, որ էտ պիտակները կրող մարդիկ անում են, կտեսնես շատ կետերի համընկնում։ Այսինքն մտածելակերպի մոդելները շատ հարցերում նույնն են։ Ուղղակի կոնտեքստն ա տարբեր։ Մեկը հավատի կոնտեքստ ա լցնում մտածելակերպի շաբլոնի մեջ, մյուսը աթեիզմի։ Տարբերվում են պարունակությունները, բայց մոդելները նույնն են։

Հազարից մի մարդ կա, որը կարա փայլի իր վերլուծական ունակություններով։ Ես որպես օրինակ կարամ բերեմ երկու գիտնականի՝ Ռոբերտ Անտոն Ուիլսոնին և Սթիվեն Հոքինգին։ Սրանց կարամ ավելացնեմ նաև Արթուր Քլարքին։ Իրանք աթեիստական աշխարհահայացքի կրող լինելով չեն բացառում ոչ մի բան։ Անգամ փորձում են ապացուցել, որ այսօրվա գիտական, մաթեմատիկական հիմնական օրենքները, որոնց վրա հիմնվում ա ողջ գիտությունն ու տնտեսություն, որոնք մեզ թվում են անխախտ ճշմարտություններ, իրականում հարյուր տոկոսանոց փաստեր չեն ու ունեն հնարավորություն ապագայում սխալ դուրս գալու։ Երբ էս գիտնականներին համեմատում եմ Ռիչարդ Դոքինզի հետ, մեծ տարբերություն եմ տեսնում։ Ռիչարդ Դոքինզը հավատացյալ-աթեիստ ա։ Իրանք՝ ազատամիտ ու չկաղապավորված մարդիկ։ Իմ կարծիքով Դոքինզը իրան կաղապարել ա աթեիզմով, մեկ ուրիշը հավատքով, իսկ էս նշածս մարդիկ, ոչ մի բանով։ Իրանք անընդհատ առաջ են գնում։ Չեն սառացնում իրենց մտածելակերպը։

Հիմա երբ Ակումբին ես նայում, ի՞նչ ա դուրս գալիս։ Կրոն բաժնի վերջին ժամանակվա քննարկումներում ես բացահայտել եմ երեք կատեգորիայի մարդ։
ՏԱՊՈՌ ՀԱՎԱՏԱՑՅԱԼ (անգամ եթե կպնում են եկեղեցուն ու աղանդներին)
ՏԱՊՈՌ ԱԹԵԻՍՏ (ես պատկանում եմ էս շարքին)
ՍԱՀՄԱՆԻՆ ԿԱՆԳՆԱԾՆԵՐ (մարդիկ որ փորձում են համ էս կողմում լինեն համ էն)

Իսկ այ չորրորդ կատեգորիան, որոնք միստիկայով ու կրոնով նույնքան հետաքրքրված են, որքան որ գիտությամբ, ինչպիսիք են արդեն նշածս Ռոբերտ Ուիլսոնը, Հոքինգը ու Քլարքը, Ակումբում չկա, Արտ ջան։

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում գիտության ու կրոնի ընկերությանը ես կտրկանապես դեմ եմ։ Հետո կփորձեմ հիմնավորել։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, ախր հենց սկզբից ասեցի, որ բանավեճը չեմ կարդացել ու գրառումս բանավեճի կոնտեքստում չի:
> Աթեիզմի մասին թեմա ա, աթեիզմին առնչվող մեկնաբանություն էի արել: Հեչ պարտադիր չի, որ եթե տենց դիտարկում եմ անում, անդրադառնամ թեմայում շոշափված բոլոր հարցերին:
> Մեկնաբանությունս վերաբերում էր աթեիստների ու հավատացյալների որոշակի տիպի ու դրանց նույնականացմանը:
> Գրառումս բոլորովին աթեիզմին դեմ չէր: Գրառումս բոլորովին աթեիստների դեմ չէր, այլ իրանց որոշ տիպի մասին կարծիք էր:
> 
> Ավելին, եթե էս հարցն ես բարձրացնում, ասեմ. ես էլ եմ դեմ կրոնի ումքին կրթական սիստեմ: Բայց էդ իմ ասելիքի հետ կապ չուներ:
> 
> 
> Բայց մեր մեջ ասած ես գիտեմ աթեիստ, որ դուռս ծեծել ու բրոշյուր ա տվել, որ հավատամ էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը: Կենսաբիս դասատուն էր (նենց էլ ջղայն դեմքով կնիկ էր, տնաշենը): Տված բրոշյուրն էլ կենսաբի դասագիրքն էր: Ասում են՝ սաղ աշակերտներին տալիս են:


հարցը պարզ էր, չես կարող հավասարության նշան դնել կրոնի ու աթեիզմի միջև…

կենսաբիդ դասատուին էլ որ տեսնես իմ կողմից մի հատ կպաչես… ես պատկերացնում եմ էդ առարկան ինչ ողբալի վիճակում ա եղել…

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, ստեղ մի հատ ֆունդամենտալ հարց կա… ի՞նչ ա նշանակում հավատալ… արդյոք դա ներառում ա նաև վստահելը… 

առանց վստահության կա՞ հավատք…

----------

Jarre (20.11.2013), Sambitbaba (20.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ուզում ես ասես, որ Աստծո հետ խոսացող բոլոր հավատացյալներին պետք ա հոգեբուժարան տանե՞լ: Դաժան ա


խոսելը չգիտեմ, բայց երկխոսելու դեպքում յա բանտ յա հոգեբուժարան… որտև եթե աստված պատասխանում ա իրանց հարցին ուրեմն իրանք կամ հիվանդ են, կամ էլ ստախոս/հանցագործ… 



> Ապեր, Աստծո հետ բոլոր ուղղակի խոսացողները իմ իմանալով *մեռել* են վաղուց, Ադամն էր, Մովսեսն էր, ընդեղ ... Աբրահամն էր .. էլ ո՞վ կար:  Ու բոլորը ապրել են երկար ու երջանիկ: Մի *քանիսը նույնիսկ մի քանի կնիկ են ունեցել*, մի ղուրուշ սիրած, մի քան կիլոմետր հարճ, լիքը փող, ու ահագին մարդու գլուխ են կերել: Նենց որ, ես տենց դուխով չէի խոսա…


բոլորը չէ Բուշը հլա սաղ ա…

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ապեր, հավատացիալները էտքան միատար չեն: Էկլանդի մասին լսել ես, ինքն ա գրել Science vs. Religion գիրքը, էն ինքը Ակումբում հիմա ակտիվորեն քննարկվում ա: Մի հատ սենց վիճակագրություն ունի, կարաս ինտերնետում գտնես:
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար* 34% were atheist (12% of which also call themselves spiritual), 30% were agnostic, *27% had some belief in God (9% have doubts but affirm their belief, 5% have occasional belief, 8% believe in a higher power that is not a personal God)*, and 9% of scientists said they had no doubt of God's existence. While more atheistic than the rest of the U.S. population, the research demonstrates that about a third (36%) of these scientists maintain some belief in God, a considerably smaller proportion than the approximately 90% in the general American population.


ոնց չէմ սիրում էս կարգի հարցումները, որ մարդկան պարտադիր փորձում են կրոնական որևէ խմբի դասակարգել: Ախր կան մարդիկ, որոնք ընդհանրապես կորնական որևէ կատեգորիայի մեջ չեն մտնում, իրանց էտ ամեն ինչը «պո բառաբանու». ոչ թե իրանք Աստծուն չեն հավատում, այլ դրա շուրջ գլուխ չեն ցավցնում: 

Նայի ոնց որ մեկը գա ասի՝ 
-Սպայդերմենին հավատու՞մ ես,
-Չէ, ինքը հնարովի ա,
-Բայց դու Տիեզերքի ու ողջ գոյության մասին գրեթե ոչինչ չգիտես, 
-Հա,
-Այսինքն՝ տեսականորեն քեզ ու մնացած մարդկությանը անհայտ էտ անսահման «գոյության» մեջ կարղ ա ամենինչ էլ գոյություն ունենալ,
-Հնարավոր ա, հակառակը չեմ կարող ապացուցել, քանի որ, ինչպես ասեցի, ամբողջ գոյության մասին գրեթե գաղափար չունեմ,
-ՈՒրեմն էտ գոյության մեջ մի տեղ սպայդերմենն է նստած,
-Չգիտեմ,
-Հա՛, փաստորեն դու ագնոստիկ-սպադերմենական էս, 
-Չէ, ինձ ձեր թեման չի հետաքրքրում,
-Ասյինքն՝ դու աթեիստ-սպայդերմենակա՞ն ես
-Չէ, ոչ մի -ական էլ չեմ, ինձ ձեր տեսությունները չեն հետաքրքրում: 

Հիմա էս հարցն ա, թե ողջ գոյությունը մի հատ «Աստված» ա ստեղծել ու մեզ հետևում ա, թե մեր ողջ Տիեզերքը մի հատ գերօրգանիզմի (հասարակության) լաբարատորային սրվակներում ա, ու իրանք մեր վրա փորձարկումներ են անում, թե էս ամենը ուղղակի «թաքնված տեսախցիկ» ա, չգիտեմ, տարբերակներ են. թե որքա՞ն հավանական, էլի չգիտեմ: Բայց մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ, էս մոլորակի ցանկացած երկոտանի էս հարցի շուրջ էնքան գաղափար ունի, որքան ես, ասյինքն՝ զրո: 

Դրա համար, ինչպես կասեր Սունդուկովը՝ 
 Влюбляйтесь, женитесь, топитесь – море рядом  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (20.11.2013), Sambitbaba (20.11.2013), Տրիբուն (20.11.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

Մեկ այլ օրինակ՝ 

Ռեալի ֆանը հարցնում ա՝ 
-Ռեալ սիրու՞մ ես,
-Չէ,
-Փաստորեն Բարսայի ֆան ես,
-Չէ,
-Ո՞նց,
-Այ մա՛րդ, ես չեմ սիրում ձեր իսպանական ֆուտբոլը:

----------

Անվերնագիր (20.11.2013), Տրիբուն (20.11.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> Ժող, ստեղ մի հատ ֆունդամենտալ հարց կա… ի՞նչ ա նշանակում հավատալ… արդյոք դա ներառում ա նաև վստահելը… 
> 
> առանց վստահության կա՞ հավատք…


Դու իրականում հետաքրքիր հարց ես բարձրացնում։
Ըստ «Արդի հայերենի բացատրական բառարանի» հավատալ բառն ունի հետևյալ իմաստները.
1. Հավատ ընծայել, հաստատուն համոզմունք ունենալ մեկի կամ մի բանի նկատմամբ
2. Վստահել
3. Որևէ կրոնի հետևել, դավանել
4. Իբրև ճշմարտություն ընդունել, հավաստի համարել
5. Վստահելով ավանդել՝ հաղորդել՝ հանձնել

Ինչի՞ եմ ասում, որ սա հետաքրքիր հարց է, քանի որ շատ դեպքերում մարդը հավատ ասելով նկատի ունի վստահություն և համոզվածություն։ Ես ընդհանրապես ատում եմ էս ընդհանուր բառերը։ Որովհետև հազար էջ գրում ենք, հետո պարզվում ա, որ մարդը էտ բառի տակ լրիվ այլ բան նկատի ունի։

Դրա համար ես կողմնակից եմ բացատրելով գրելուն, արտահայտվելուն։ Որ հավատի փոխարեն ես գրեմ, թե ինչ նկատի ունեմ։ Ի՞նչ ա հավատը իմ պատկերացմամբ։ Ոչ թե վերցնեմ էտ ընդհանուր բառը, որի տակ դու նկատի ունես դաշտ, իսկ ես նկատի ունեմ հեռուստացույց ու սկսենք բանավիճել։ Առանց էս հարցը բացահայտելու անիմաստ ա զրույցը։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դու իրականում հետաքրքիր հարց ես բարձրացնում։
> Ըստ «Արդի հայերենի բացատրական բառարանի» հավատալ բառն ունի հետևյալ իմաստները.
> 1. Հավատ ընծայել, հաստատուն համոզմունք ունենալ մեկի կամ մի բանի նկատմամբ
> 2. Վստահել
> 3. Որևէ կրոնի հետևել, դավանել
> 4. Իբրև ճշմարտություն ընդունել, հավաստի համարել
> 5. Վստահելով ավանդել՝ հաղորդել՝ հանձնել
> 
> Ինչի՞ եմ ասում, որ սա հետաքրքիր հարց է, քանի որ շատ դեպքերում մարդը հավատ ասելով նկատի ունի վստահություն և համոզվածություն։ Ես ընդհանրապես ատում եմ էս ընդհանուր բառերը։ Որովհետև հազար էջ գրում ենք, հետո պարզվում ա, որ մարդը էտ բառի տակ լրիվ այլ բան նկատի ունի։
> ...


…եթե վստահությունը մեջն ա ապա շատ քիչ հավատացյալ կա երկրի երեսին… ամեն մարդ էլ ուզում ա գնալ դրախտ, բայց ոչ ոք չի ուզում մեռնի… 

շատերը չեն վստահում… չեն հավատում… 

օրինակ եթե աստված ասի ոնց որ Աբրահանին ասեց որ զոհի իր զավակին, քանի՞ հոգի կզոհի…

----------


## Jarre

> …եթե վստահությունը մեջն ա ապա շատ քիչ հավատացյալ կա երկրի երեսին… ամեն մարդ էլ ուզում ա գնալ դրախտ, բայց ոչ ոք չի ուզում մեռնի… 
> 
> շատերը չեն վստահում… չեն հավատում… 
> 
> օրինակ եթե աստված ասի ոնց որ Աբրահանին ասեց որ զոհի իր զավակին, քանի՞ հոգի կզոհի…


Մեֆ ջան, երբ ես կրոնի մասին էտքան խոսում եմ ու նյարդայնացնում մարդկանց, պատճառը հենց էս քո նշածն ա։ Որովհետև հավատացյալների մեջ շատ-շատ են էնպիսի մարդիկ, որոնք հենց նման արժեհամակարգով են ապրում։
Պատմությունը նայի։ Մի ամբողջ հրեա ազգ ժամանակին հենց էս սկզբունքով ա ապրել ու ըստ մովսիսական օրենքի մասնակցել են իրենց երեխաների մահապատժին միայն էն բանի համար, որ նրանք դադարել են հավատալ Աստծուն։
Իսկ էսօր երեխա, ընտանիք ընկնում ա երկրորդական տեղ։ 
Ու մարդ պատրաստ ա հանուն հավատի, հանուն կրոնական դոգմայի հրաժարվելու բժշկական միջոցներից իրա երեխայի կյանքը փրկելու համար։ Բա դա ի՞նչ ա։ Զոհել չի՞։

Իսկ մարդկանց թվում ա, որ բան ու գործ չունեմ սաղ օրը անկապ ուրիշներին եմ քննադատում։ Ուղղակի ես էղել եմ դրա մեջ ու տեսել էտ ամենը։ Ապրել եմ դրանով։ Տեսել եմ նման մարդկանց։
Ու ես կոնկրետ Եհովայի վկաների մասին չեմ խոսում։ Այլ իրանց պես միլիոնավոր այլ հավատացյալների։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, երբ ես կրոնի մասին էտքան խոսում եմ ու նյարդայնացնում մարդկանց, պատճառը հենց էս քո նշածն ա։ Որովհետև հավատացյալների մեջ շատ-շատ են էնպիսի մարդիկ, որոնք հենց նման արժեհամակարգով են ապրում։
> Պատմությունը նայի։ Մի ամբողջ հրեա ազգ ժամանակին հենց էս սկզբունքով ա ապրել ու ըստ մովսիսական օրենքի մասնակցել են իրենց երեխաների մահապատժին միայն էն բանի համար, որ նրանք դադարել են հավատալ Աստծուն։
> Իսկ էսօր երեխա, ընտանիք ընկնում ա երկրորդական տեղ։ 
> Ու մարդ պատրաստ ա հանուն հավատի, հանուն կրոնական դոգմայի հրաժարվելու բժշկական միջոցներից իրա երեխայի կյանքը փրկելու համար։ Բա դա ի՞նչ ա։ Զոհել չի՞։
> 
> Իսկ մարդկանց թվում ա, որ բան ու գործ չունեմ սաղ օրը անկապ ուրիշներին եմ քննադատում։ Ուղղակի ես էղել եմ դրա մեջ ու տեսել էտ ամենը։ Ապրել եմ դրանով։ Տեսել եմ նման մարդկանց։
> Ու ես կոնկրետ Եհովայի վկաների մասին չեմ խոսում։ Այլ իրանց պես միլիոնավոր այլ հավատացյալների։


Գիտե՞ս, մարդիկ շատ են խոսում հավատացյալ լինելու մասին, որ հավատում են աստծուն, բայց վստահությունը, դա, իմ անձնական կարծիքով, հավատքի չափն ա որոշում… էս բոլոր ծիսակատարությունները, եկեղեցի գնալն ու մնացած բաներն արդեն ստացել են սովորույթի բնույթ… համայնքային բնույթ ա կրում… ոչ ոք չի վստահում աստծուն, վստահում են էն ժամանակ երբ արդեն բան չկա անելու, ոչինչ հնարավոր չի անել, կամ իրենցից կախված չի… մարդիկ միշտ աստծու համար տեղ են ման գալիս. ոմանք աստծուն խառնում են իրենց առօրյա գործերին, ոմանք էնքան հեռու են դնում որ ընդհանրապես չխառնվի որևէ գործի, ոմանք աստծուն պահում են իրենց խորքում որ հաստատի իրենց ասածն ու արածը… մարդիկ աստծուն դարձրել են անձնական օգտագործման, սուբյելկտիվ, պայմանավոտրվախ միայն իրենցով… իրենք ունեն իրենց սահմանումը… սրանք կոչվում են չափավոր հավատացյալներ… 

իսկական հավատացյալները ովքեր վստահում են աստծուն ու համարում են որ աստված օբյեկտիվ իրականություն ա, դրանց դու ճանաչում ես…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ժող, ստեղ մի հատ ֆունդամենտալ հարց կա… ի՞նչ ա նշանակում հավատալ… արդյոք դա ներառում ա նաև վստահելը…


Մեֆ ջան, կներես, բայց էդ հավասարության նշանը ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում հանել: Պատճառը... դե, վերևներում շատ ենք խոսել այդ մասին, կրկնվելու իմաստը չեմ տեսնում, որովհետև կարծիքներիս մեջ ոչ մի փոփոխություններ տեղի չեն ունեցել: Իսկ կարճ կապած՝ կրկնեմ հետևյալը. հավասարության նշանը ճիշտ է, որովհետև երկուսն էլ սահմանափակ են: Մեկը՝ իր հավատի մեջ, իսկ մյուսը՝ իր գիտելիքների մեջ: Եվ իրենց ընկալածից դուրս, երկուսն էլ ուղղակի կույր են:

Տրիբունը շատ լավ ասել է արդեն ամեն ինչ՝ թե կրոնի և թե  այսօրվա գիտության մեջ համարյա հավասար քանակությամբ անհայտների մասին: Ճիշտն ասած, երևի անհավասար քանակության, որովհետև, ինչ վերաբերվում է կրոնին, մենք համարյա բոլորս էլ արդեն գիտենք, թե ինչն է անհայտ այնտեղ ու ցանկության դեպքում անհայտները համարակալելն այնքան էլ բարդ չի լինի: Իսկ գիտության մեջ... մամա միա...

Բայց այս ամենը հեչ... գրել ստիպեց հետևյալ կայֆ միտքդ. 




> Առանց վստահության կա՞ հավատք...


Ինչ լավ միտք է, Մեֆ... ազնվորեն, կուկլա միտք է...

Մտորելու էնքան նյութ է տալիս...

Գիտե՞ս, թե Օշոն ինչ է ասում. "Եթե գնում ես այնպիսի մեկի հետևից, ինչպիսին Հիսուսն է, ուրեմն վաղ թե ուշ կնմանվես նրան, բայց սկզբից պետք է հանդգնել ու գնալ: Ժամանակի ընթացքում դու կզգաս, որ նա իրոք որ Աստծո որդին է՝ և դա դեռ ամենը չէ, չէ որ ի շնորհիվ նրա պարզ կդառնա, որ դու էլ ես Աստծո որդի: *Բայց սկզբում պետք է վստահել*: Եթե կասկածի գոնե ստվեր անգամ ծագի, դռները կմնան փակ":

Հիմա տես, թե ինչ է ստացվել: Երկու հազար տարվա ընթացքում ոչ ոք, անկախ նրանից, աթեիստ է թե հավատացյալ, - այդպես էլ չհասկացավ, որ ինքն Աստծո որդի է... Մի՞թե դա չի ասում այն մասին, որ ոչ ոք այդպես էլ չվստահեց Հիսուսին... Աթեիստները՝ հասկանալի է, բայց հա՞վա՞տա՞ցյալ՞նե՞րը՞...
Եվ սա էլ է պատճառ, որպեսզի էն ասածդ հավասարումնը չհանեմ երկու բառերի միջից, քանզի դուք երկուսդ էլ՝ թե աթեիստներդ, և թե հավատացյալներդ, հավասար չվստահող եք...

Բայց ասեմ, Մեֆ ջան, որ նրանք շատ աննախանձելի վիճակի մեջ են գտնվում ու կարեկցանքի են արժանի: Որովհետև ինչ խոսք, որ տրամաբանորեն հավատքն ու վստահությունը պետք է լինեն միասին: Բայց տես, թե ինչ վիճակում է գտնվում հավատացյալը. նա հավատում է մեկին, ումից վախենում է: Իսկ հնարավո՞ր է արդյոք վստահել նրան, ումից վախենում ես...

Մի խոսքով մարդու ուղեղ քարկապ է ընկնում... ինչ ուզում ես, մտածիր... :Think:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Chuk

> հարցը պարզ էր, չես կարող հավասարության նշան դնել կրոնի ու աթեիզմի միջև…
> 
> կենսաբիդ դասատուին էլ որ տեսնես իմ կողմից մի հատ կպաչես… ես պատկերացնում եմ էդ առարկան ինչ ողբալի վիճակում ա եղել…


Է հա, ես էլ գրառմանս մեջ գրել էի, որ չես կարող հավասարության նշան դնել կրոնի ու աթեիզմի վերջ: Էդտեղ վերջակետ: Վերջակետին հաջորդում ա հաջորդ միտքը, հաջորդ նախադասությունը, որը քո հարցի հետ հեռավոր առնչություն ունի, ուղղակի որը բարձրաձայնելու համար քո հարցը խթան ա հանդիսացել: Էդ միտքն ա. կարող եմ հավասարության նշան դնել լիքը աթեիստների ու լիքը հավատացյալների մեջ, որտև սրանց երկուսինն էլ իրականում կույր հավատ ա, (մեկը՝ հավատացյալը, կրոնը չի ուսումնասիրել, բայց իրան թվում ա, որ ինքը հավատացյալ ա,  մյուսը՝ աթեիստը, գիտությունը, աթեիզմի հիմքը չի ուսումնասիրել, բայց իրան թվում ա, որ ինքը աթեիստ ա): Իրականում գուցե ստեղ պետք ա ավելի պարզեցնել  ու պնդել, որ ԻՐԱԿԱՆՈՒՄ սրանք ոչ հավատացյալ են, ոչ էլ աթեիստ, այլ իրենք իրենց են տենց մեծարել:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա կենսաբիս դասատուին, իր տիպն էն տիպն էր, որ հաստատ կիրակի օրերը եկեղեցում մոմ ա վառում, իսկ երկուշաբթի օրերը դպրոցում պատմում ա էվոլյուցիայի մասին դասը, առանց խորանալու, որ թե դա ինչ ա, անգիր արած: Բայց խնդիրն իրա անձը չի: Պաշտպանության ձևն ա սխալ, որ ասում ես, որ իբր աթեիստները չեն քարոզում, իսկ հավատացյալները քարոզում են:

Ոչ, Մեֆ ջան: Մեր սաղ կրթական համակարգը կառուցված ա գիտությունը տարածելու, էդ թվում էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը տարածելու վրա: Սա դասական իմաստով քարոզ չի իհարկե, բայց սա էն հիմքն ա, որի շնորհիվ մեր հասարակությունում էսօր աթեիզմի գաղափարախոսությունը գերիշխում ա, եթե անգամ մենք դա չենք զգում: Ու սա լավ ա, որտև մարդկության զարգացման համար հենց գիտությունը պետք ա տարածես, իմ համոզմամբ, ոչ թե կրոնը: Ուղղակի եթե դու քո պաշտպանական ձևում նման խնդիր ես դնում, որ հավատացյալը բրոշյուրով մտնում ա տուն, իսկ աթեիստը չէ, դրանով ոչ միայն մեր կրթությանն ես անպատվում (գրեթե ողջ աշխարհի), այլև ծիծաղելիորեն խաբում ես: 

Մտնում ենք բոլոր տները «բրոշյուրներով», բա ի՞նչ պիտի անեինք: Մտնում ենք դասագրքերով, մտնում ենք հանրագիտարաններով, մտնում ենք հեռուստացույցով՝ գիտահանրամատչելի հաղորդումներով, մտնում ենք ինտերնետով ու տարածում ենք գիտությունը, լա՛վ ենք անում ու շարունակելու՛ ենք անել: Միաժամանակ շարունակելու ենք դեմ լինել կրոնի՝ կրթական համակարգ մտնելուն, միաժամանակ շարունակելու ենք դեմ լինել կրոնի՝ կառավարման համակարգ մտնելուն ու տենց ուրիշ երևույթների:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Է հա, ես էլ գրառմանս մեջ գրել էի, որ չես կարող հավասարության նշան դնել կրոնի ու աթեիզմի վերջ: Էդտեղ վերջակետ: Վերջակետին հաջորդում ա հաջորդ միտքը, հաջորդ նախադասությունը, որը քո հարցի հետ հեռավոր առնչություն ունի, ուղղակի որը բարձրաձայնելու համար քո հարցը խթան ա հանդիսացել: Էդ միտքն ա. *կարող եմ հավասարության նշան դնել լիքը աթեիստների ու լիքը հավատացյալների մեջ*, որտև սրանց երկուսինն էլ իրականում կույր հավատ ա, (մեկը՝ հավատացյալը, կրոնը չի ուսումնասիրել, բայց իրան թվում ա, որ ինքը հավատացյալ ա,  մյուսը՝ աթեիստը, գիտությունը, աթեիզմի հիմքը չի ուսումնասիրել, բայց իրան թվում ա, որ ինքը աթեիստ ա): Իրականում գուցե ստեղ պետք ա ավելի պարզեցնել  ու պնդել, որ ԻՐԱԿԱՆՈՒՄ սրանք ոչ հավատացյալ են, ոչ էլ աթեիստ, այլ իրենք իրենց են տենց մեծարել:


Չուկ ջան, լիքը "հավատացյալի ու աթեիստի" հասկացությունն անբովանդակ ա… դու պտի համեմատես ասենք հավատացյալ ֆունդամենտալիսկտին ու ու աթեիստ ֆունդամենտալիստին, նույն քաշային կարգերում… ու էդ ժամանակ կարանք որևէ նշանի մասին խոսենք, բայց ոչ հավասարության նշանի… 





> Ինչ վերաբերում ա կենսաբիս դասատուին, իր տիպն էն տիպն էր, որ հաստատ կիրակի օրերը եկեղեցում մոմ ա վառում, իսկ երկուշաբթի օրերը դպրոցում պատմում ա էվոլյուցիայի մասին դասը, առանց խորանալու, որ թե դա ինչ ա, անգիր արած: Բայց խնդիրն իրա անձը չի:* Պաշտպանության ձևն ա սխալ, որ ասում ես, որ իբր աթեիստները չեն քարոզում, իսկ հավատացյալները քարոզում են:*


Չուկ ջան, դու էնքան միամիտ ես որ կարծում ես թե իմ պաշտպանական ստրատեգիան էդ բրոշյուրն ա՞… բրոշյուրից լավ օրինակ կարող ա չունենա՞մ… չնայած գրել եմ դրա մի ասի մասին, բայց որ պետք լինի ասա մի հատ էլ կգրեմ… 




> Ոչ, Մեֆ ջան: Մեր սաղ կրթական համակարգը կառուցված ա գիտությունը *տարածելու*, էդ թվում էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը տարածելու վրա: Սա *դասական իմաստով* քարոզ չի իհարկե, բայց սա էն հիմքն ա, որի շնորհիվ մեր հասարակությունում էսօր աթեիզմի գաղափարախոսությունը գերիշխում ա, եթե անգամ մենք դա չենք զգում: Ու սա լավ ա, որտև մարդկության զարգացման համար հենց գիտությունը պետք ա տարածես, իմ համոզմամբ, ոչ թե կրոնը: Ուղղակի եթե դու քո պաշտպանական ձևում նման խնդիր ես դնում, որ հավատացյալը բրոշյուրով մտնում ա տուն, իսկ աթեիստը չէ, դրանով ոչ միայն մեր կրթությանն ես անպատվում (գրեթե ողջ աշխարհի), այլև ծիծաղելիորեն խաբում ես:


Չուկ ջան, կրթությունը՝ կրթություն ա, պրոպագանդան՝ պրոպագանդա… կրթկության նպատակը գիտությունը տարածելը չի ու ոչ դասական և ոչ էլ ոչ դասական իմաստով պրոպագանդան ու կրթությունը որևէ առնչություն չունեն իրար հետ… ես նույնիսկ կասեի լրիվ հակառակ են իրար… պրոպագանդան կոչված ա մարդկանց ստիպել մտածելու նույն կերպ որ ավելի հետ լինի նրանց կառավարելն ու ամենակարևորը անել տալ էն ինչ ուզում են. ինտելեկտը մթագնում ա… մինչդեռ կրթությունը, ինտելեկտի վրա ա հիմնված ու զարգացնում ա մարդու անհատականությունը… սրանք իրար հետ որևէ աղերս չունեն… 

իմ պաշտպանական ձևը ես չեմ օգտագործել, Չուկ ջան… բայց անգամ բրոշյուրը կենսաբանության գրքի հետ համեմատելը, բավականին զվարճալի ա… չգիտեմ քեզ ով ա համոզել որ կենսաբանության գիրքն ու կրոնական բուկլետը, հետևաբար և պրոպագանդան ու կրթությունն ինչ որ առնչություններ ունեն, բայց էդ մարդը շատ դաժան կատակ ա արել հետդ… հաջորդը ո՞րն ա Սորբոնի ու Փարիզի աստվածամոր տաճարի ընդհանրությունն ա՞… թե՞ մադրասաների ու համալսարանեմրի անուղակի կապը ոչ դասական իմաստով, դու հեչ տեսել ե՞ս թե դրանցից ինչ ձևի մարդիկ են դուրս գալիս… 

Չուկ ջան, ես քեզ չեմ խաբել, քեզ ուրիշ մարդ ա խաբել որ կրթությամբ գիտությունն են տարածում… 




> Մտնում ենք բոլոր տները «բրոշյուրներով», բա ի՞նչ պիտի անեինք: Մտնում ենք դասագրքերով, մտնում ենք հանրագիտարաններով, մտնում ենք հեռուստացույցով՝ գիտահանրամատչելի հաղորդումներով, մտնում ենք ինտերնետով ու տարածում ենք գիտությունը, լա՛վ ենք անում ու շարունակելու՛ ենք անել: Միաժամանակ շարունակելու ենք դեմ լինել կրոնի՝ կրթական համակարգ մտնելուն, միաժամանակ շարունակելու ենք դեմ լինել կրոնի՝ կառավարման համակարգ մտնելուն ու տենց ուրիշ երևույթների:


լավ եք անում Չուկ ջան, բայց աշխատեք որ շատ պրոպագանդայի չնմանվի, որովհետև կարող ա հակակրանք առաջացնի մարդկանց մոտ… պրոպագանդական տեխնոլոգիաները կրթության մեջ կիրառելի չեն… դրանք տարբեր նպատակնեմրի են ծառայում…

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ոչ, Մեֆ ջան: Մեր սաղ կրթական համակարգը կառուցված ա գիտությունը տարածելու, էդ թվում էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը տարածելու վրա: Սա դասական իմաստով քարոզ չի իհարկե, բայց սա էն հիմքն ա, որի շնորհիվ մեր հասարակությունում էսօր աթեիզմի գաղափարախոսությունը գերիշխում ա, եթե անգամ մենք դա չենք զգում: Ու սա լավ ա, որտև մարդկության զարգացման համար հենց գիտությունը պետք ա տարածես, իմ համոզմամբ, ոչ թե կրոնը: Ուղղակի եթե դու քո պաշտպանական ձևում նման խնդիր ես դնում, որ հավատացյալը բրոշյուրով մտնում ա տուն, իսկ աթեիստը չէ, դրանով ոչ միայն մեր կրթությանն ես անպատվում (գրեթե ողջ աշխարհի), այլև ծիծաղելիորեն խաբում ես:


Չուկ, շեշտադրումդ սխալ ա. ես իհարկե հասկանում եմ, թե ինչ ես ուզում ասել, բայց նման ձևակերպմամբ ստացվում ա, որ կրոնը որոշ չափով գիտությանն է զիջել իրեն պատկանող տեղը: Իսկ իրականում գիտությունը կրոնով չի զբաղվում, գիտությունը կրոնի նկատրմամբ դիրքորոշում չունի (ես չեմ խոսում առանձին գիտնականների կրոնական համոզմունքների մասին): Աթեիզմն ա կրոնի ոլորտից, աթեիզմը կամ ագնոստիզմն են քննարկում կրոնը... օքեյ, կրոնը կարելի ա համեմատել փիլիսոփայության ու որոշ չափով հոգեբանության հետ: Բայց գիտությունը լրիվ այլ կատեգորիա ա: Գիտությունը չէր ապացուցում, որ երկիրն ա արևը շուրջ պտտվում և ոչ թե հակառակը, այն նպատակով, որ Աստվածաշունչը կամ քրիստոնեությունը սխալ հաներ. այն ուղղակի փաստ էր արձանագրում: Չի բացառվում, որ ամեն գիտնական բացահայտում մարդկության հարյուրավոր կրոններից մեկի պնդումն է փուչ անում. թե կրոնները այդ բացահայտումները ոնց կօգտագործեն, դա արդեն գիտության խնդիրը չէ:

----------

Skeptic (20.11.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ոնց չէմ սիրում էս կարգի հարցումները, որ մարդկան պարտադիր փորձում են կրոնական որևէ խմբի դասակարգել: Ախր կան մարդիկ, որոնք ընդհանրապես կորնական որևէ կատեգորիայի մեջ չեն մտնում, իրանց էտ ամեն ինչը «պո բառաբանու». ոչ թե իրանք Աստծուն չեն հավատում, այլ դրա շուրջ գլուխ չեն ցավցնում:


Բայց ինքը ըստ կրոնական պմբերի չի դասակարգում, այլ ուղղակի ցույց ա տալիս, որ հավատացյալները համասեռ չեն, այսինքն ամեն մեկը մի ձևի ա հավատում՝ սկսած անձնավորված Աստծուց, վերջացրած առիթից առիթ ինչ-որ գերբնական ուժերին հավատացողներով: 




> Հիմա էս հարցն ա, թե ողջ գոյությունը մի հատ «Աստված» ա ստեղծել ու մեզ հետևում ա, թե մեր ողջ Տիեզերքը մի հատ գերօրգանիզմի (հասարակության) լաբարատորային սրվակներում ա, ու իրանք մեր վրա փորձարկումներ են անում, թե էս ամենը ուղղակի «թաքնված տեսախցիկ» ա, չգիտեմ, տարբերակներ են. թե որքա՞ն հավանական, էլի չգիտեմ: Բայց մի բան հաստատ գիտեմ, էս մոլորակի ցանկացած երկոտանի էս հարցի շուրջ էնքան գաղափար ունի, որքան ես, ասյինքն՝ զրո: 
> 
> Դրա համար, ինչպես կասեր Սունդուկովը՝ 
>  Влюбляйтесь, женитесь, топитесь – море рядом


Որքանով ես եմ հասկացել, Սգո ջան, դու ֆանտաստիկայի սիրահար ես: Ես էլ ի միջի այլոց: Այսինքն էս բոլոր հարցերը քեզ հետաքրքրում են: Ուրեմն ես չեմ հավատում, որ (1) քո հմարա բացարձաի մեկ ա, (2) քո ու մնացածների(ս) գիտելիքները բացարձակ զրոյա էս հարցում: Համաձայն եմ, որ անհայտները ահավոր շատ են, բաց գիտելիքը բացարձակ զրո չի կարա լինի:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Որքանով ես եմ հասկացել, Սգո ջան, դու ֆանտաստիկայի սիրահար ես: Ես էլ ի միջի այլոց: Այսինքն էս բոլոր հարցերը քեզ հետաքրքրում են: Ուրեմն ես չեմ հավատում, որ (1) քո հմարա բացարձաի մեկ ա, (2) քո ու մնացածների(ս) գիտելիքները բացարձակ զրոյա *էս հարցում*: Համաձայն եմ, որ անհայտները ահավոր շատ են, բաց գիտելիքը բացարձակ զրո չի կարա լինի:


Որ հարցու՞մ... ողջ գոյության էության, աղբյուրի, երբի, որտեղի, ինչուի՞: Հա, ձգտում ա զրոյի: Նայի, մենք կարող ենք հասկանալ, երկիրը, հետո արեգակնային համակարգը, հետո գալակտիկան, հետո տիեզերքը, հետո... տեսականորեն... տիեզերքների կլաստերները, հետո գերտիեզերքը, որը տիեզերքների տիեզերքն ա, ու այդպես շարունակ: Բայց մենք ի վիճակի չենք հասկանալու էտ «այդպես շարունակը», մեր ուղեղը ուղղակի չի կարող process անի էտ տարածության ու ժամանակի բացակայության գաղափարը, ցանկացած օբյեկտ որ մենք ուսումնասիրքն գալու ա «բա հետո» հարցը... հլը մի պահ պատկերացրու, գժական ա:  :Jpit:  

Հա, ինձ հետաքրքիր ա ասենք իմանալ ավելին Տիեզերքի մասին, ցանկացած այլ նոր «օբյեկտի» մասին. մեկ-մեկ հավեսով կքննարկեմ-կերևակայեմ նաև ողջ գոյության մասին: Բայց ծիծաղելի եմ համարում, երբ ցանկացած մարդ (կլինի հոգևոր, թե գիտնական) լուրջ դեմքով փորձում ա հասկանալ/բացատրել, կամ այլ բառով ասած *սահմանել*, անսահմանության գաղափարը: Քանի մենք սահման չենք փնտրում ու գիտակցում ենք, որ ոչ մի նոր բացահայտում վերջնական սահման չի լինելու, սաղ նորմալ ա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Որ հարցու՞մ... ողջ գոյության էության, աղբյուրի, երբի, որտեղի, ինչուի՞: Հա, ձգտում ա զրոյի: Նայի, մենք կարող ենք հասկանալ, երկիրը, հետո արեգակնային համակարգը, հետո գալակտիկան, հետո տիեզերքը, հետո... տեսականորեն... տիեզերքների կլաստերները, հետո գերտիեզերքը, որը տիեզերքների տիեզերքն ա, ու այդպես շարունակ: Բայց մենք ի վիճակի չենք հասկանալու էտ «այդպես շարունակը», մեր ուղեղը ուղղակի չի կարող process անի էտ տարածության ու ժամանակի բացակայության գաղափարը, ցանկացած օբյեկտ որ մենք ուսումնասիրքն գալու ա «բա հետո» հարցը... հլը մի պահ պատկերացրու, գժական ա:


Հա, բայց մեր էտքան հասկացածը արդեն զրոյից բավականին մեծ թիվ ա: Համեմատության մեջ նայի - ինչքան բան մարդիկ գիտեին տիեզերքի մասին 1000 տարի առաջ, 200 տարի առաջ, 20 տարի առաջ, ու էսօր: Մարդկությունը ահռելի քանակությամբ ինֆորմացիայա հավաքել, ու, ամենակարևորը, էտ ինֆորմացիան գրեթե բոլորին հասանելի ա, կամ հասանելի ա ցանկության դեպքում: Ու հասանելի պարզ ու հասկանալի տեսքով: 




> Հա, ինձ հետաքրքիր ա ասենք իմանալ ավելին Տիեզերքի մասին, ցանկացած այլ նոր «օբյեկտի» մասին. մեկ-մեկ հավեսով կքննարկեմ-կերևակայեմ նաև ողջ գոյության մասին: Բայց ծիծաղելի եմ համարում, երբ ցանկացած մարդ (կլինի հոգևոր, թե գիտնական) լուրջ դեմքով փորձում ա հասկանալ/բացատրել, կամ այլ բառով ասած *սահմանել*, անսահմանության գաղափարը: Քանի մենք սահման չենք փնտրում ու գիտակցում ենք, որ ոչ մի նոր բացահայտում վերջնական սահման չի լինելու, սաղ նորմալ ա:


 Էս կարող ա իմ համար էլ ա ծիծաղելի: Ու երևի հենց էս սահմանումը տալ փոձելուց ա, որ կրոնի ու գիտության մեջ սահմանը միանգամից ջնջվում ա: Բան չունեմ ասելու, լրիվ համաձայն եմ, լիարժեք սահմանումներ տալու փորձեր անել պետք չի, քանի որ արդյունքը ծիծաղելի ա ստացվում:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հա, բայց մեր էտքան հասկացածը արդեն զրոյից բավականին մեծ թիվ ա: Համեմատության մեջ նայի - ինչքան բան մարդիկ գիտեին տիեզերքի մասին 1000 տարի առաջ, 200 տարի առաջ, 20 տարի առաջ, ու էսօր: Մարդկությունը ահռելի քանակությամբ ինֆորմացիայա հավաքել, ու, ամենակարևորը, էտ ինֆորմացիան գրեթե բոլորին հասանելի ա, կամ հասանելի ա ցանկության դեպքում: Ու հասանելի պարզ ու հասկանալի տեսքով:


հա, դրա համար ասում եմ, մենք կոնկրետ «օբյեկտները» (նույնիսկ ճիշտ բառն ընտրելն ա դժվար) կարող ենք հասկանալ: Այսինքն, էտ նշանակում ա, որ մարդ չի կարող հավայի ասել, որ Երկիրը տափակ ա, քանի որ ինքը դրան հավատում, որովհետև Երկիրը մեզ հայնտի ա, այն ուսումնասիրել ենք: Հիմա անցել ենք մյուս լեվելների ուսումնասիրմանը: Բայց ոչ ողջ պատկերը, ողջ գոյությունը, որովհետև պարադոքսի առաջ ենք միշտ կանգնելու: 

«Մեծ պայթյունի» տեսությունը բացատրում ա, թե ոնց ա ձևավորվել մեր ներկայիս Տիեզերքը: «Եվոլյուցիայի տեսությունը» բացատրում ա, թե ոնց ա առաջացել ու զարգացել կյանքը երկրի վրա: Բայց սրանցից ոչ մեկ էն «վերջնական աղբյուրը» գտնելու փորձ չի անում, քանի որ երբ գտնես ցանկացած վերացական աղբյուր, հաջորդ տրամաբանական հարցը լինելու ա՝ իսկ ո՞րն է դրա աղբյուրը:

----------

Եկվոր (21.11.2013), Տրիբուն (21.11.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, լիքը "հավատացյալի ու աթեիստի" հասկացությունն անբովանդակ ա… դու պտի համեմատես ասենք հավատացյալ ֆունդամենտալիսկտին ու ու աթեիստ ֆունդամենտալիստին, նույն քաշային կարգերում… ու էդ ժամանակ կարանք որևէ նշանի մասին խոսենք, բայց ոչ հավասարության նշանի…


Մեֆ, կայֆավա՞տ ես լինում  :Jpit: 
«Լիքը» ես ասել էի թե ովքեր են: Ես համեմատել էի հենց նույն քաշային կարգերում գտնվող աթեիստներին ու հավատացյալներին: էդ էն քաշային կարգն ա, որ իրան հռչակում ա կամ աթեիստ, կամ հավատացյալ, բայց ինքը գաղափար չունի թե ինքը ինչ ա: Ու էդպիսիք մեծամասնություն են:




> Չուկ ջան, դու էնքան միամիտ ես որ կարծում ես թե իմ պաշտպանական ստրատեգիան էդ բրոշյուրն ա՞… բրոշյուրից լավ օրինակ կարող ա չունենա՞մ… չնայած գրել եմ դրա մի ասի մասին, բայց որ պետք լինի ասա մի հատ էլ կգրեմ…


Պաշտպանական ստրատեգիայի անուն դու տվեցիր: Իհարկե՛ կունենաս ավելի լավ հիմքեր, քեզ ճանաչելով վստահ եմ: Խոսել էի կոնկրետ ասածիդ մասին, որն ինձ էր ուղղված ու սխալ էր:




> Չուկ ջան, կրթությունը՝ կրթություն ա, պրոպագանդան՝ պրոպագանդա… կրթկության նպատակը գիտությունը տարածելը չի ու ոչ դասական և ոչ էլ ոչ դասական իմաստով պրոպագանդան ու կրթությունը որևէ առնչություն չունեն իրար հետ… ես նույնիսկ կասեի լրիվ հակառակ են իրար… պրոպագանդան կոչված ա մարդկանց ստիպել մտածելու նույն կերպ որ ավելի հետ լինի նրանց կառավարելն ու ամենակարևորը անել տալ էն ինչ ուզում են. ինտելեկտը մթագնում ա… մինչդեռ կրթությունը, ինտելեկտի վրա ա հիմնված ու զարգացնում ա մարդու անհատականությունը… սրանք իրար հետ որևէ աղերս չունեն…


Համաձայն եմ: Հենց դրա համար էլ մեկնակետդ սխալ ա: Որտև կրոնն ասում ա, որ դպրոց մտնում «կրոնի պատմություն» սովորեցնելու համար: Դրա կոնտեքստում առնձին դասատուներ են, որ քարոզ են անելու: Իրանք ասելու են, որ սովորեցնում են, պատմություն, ընդամենը պատմություն: Մեֆ ջան, ես գրել էի, որ դասական իմաստով էդ քարոզ չի, բայց գիտությունը տարածելը ու նաև հավատացյալներին դարձի բարելը գիտության սրբազան գործն ա  :Wink: 




> իմ պաշտպանական ձևը ես չեմ օգտագործել, Չուկ ջան… բայց անգամ բրոշյուրը կենսաբանության գրքի հետ համեմատելը, բավականին զվարճալի ա… չգիտեմ քեզ ով ա համոզել որ կենսաբանության գիրքն ու կրոնական բուկլետը, հետևաբար և պրոպագանդան ու կրթությունն ինչ որ առնչություններ ունեն, բայց էդ մարդը շատ դաժան կատակ ա արել հետդ… հաջորդը ո՞րն ա Սորբոնի ու Փարիզի աստվածամոր տաճարի ընդհանրությունն ա՞… թե՞ մադրասաների ու համալսարանեմրի անուղակի կապը ոչ դասական իմաստով, դու հեչ տեսել ե՞ս թե դրանցից ինչ ձևի մարդիկ են դուրս գալիս… 
> 
> Չուկ ջան, ես քեզ չեմ խաբել, քեզ ուրիշ մարդ ա խաբել որ կրթությամբ գիտությունն են տարածում…


Մեֆ ջան, իմ հոպար, ինձ ոչ մեկն էլ չի խաբել, ես ընդամենը ղժժում էի քո համեմատությունների վրա. այ սենց պարզ ու կոնկրետ: 
Իսկ կրթության ֆունկցիան, այո, գիտելիքի տարածումն ա, եթե ուրիշ ֆունկցիա ունի, լուսավորիր խնդրում եմ: 




> լավ եք անում Չուկ ջան, բայց աշխատեք որ շատ պրոպագանդայի չնմանվի, որովհետև կարող ա հակակրանք առաջացնի մարդկանց մոտ… պրոպագանդական տեխնոլոգիաները կրթության մեջ կիրառելի չեն… դրանք տարբեր նպատակնեմրի են ծառայում…


Փոխադարձեմ խորհուրդդ: Մենք ահագին ժամանակ ա տները մտնում ենք ու գիտությունը տարածում ենք: ՈՒ հակակրանք չենք առաջացնում: Բայց կողքից հայտնվում են ծայրահեղական աթեիստներ, ովքեր նենց են թռնում կրոնի դեմքին, որ հակակրանք են առաջացնում: Դու դրանցից ես: Մի քիչ զսպեք ձեզ: Էսպես թե էնպես գիտությունը վաղուց հաղթածի դերում ա, նենց մի արեք, որ եղած հավատացյալներին վանեք: Փորձեք նրանց հետ խոսել հասկանալու ձգտումով, էդ դեպքում ձեզ էլ կհասկանան:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա, բայց մեր էտքան հասկացածը արդեն զրոյից բավականին մեծ թիվ ա: Համեմատության մեջ նայի - ինչքան բան մարդիկ գիտեին տիեզերքի մասին 1000 տարի առաջ, 200 տարի առաջ, 20 տարի առաջ, ու էսօր: Մարդկությունը ահռելի քանակությամբ ինֆորմացիայա հավաքել, ու, ամենակարևորը, էտ ինֆորմացիան գրեթե բոլորին հասանելի ա, կամ հասանելի ա ցանկության դեպքում: Ու հասանելի պարզ ու հասկանալի տեսքով: 
> 
> 
> 
>  Էս կարող ա իմ համար էլ ա ծիծաղելի: Ու երևի հենց էս սահմանումը տալ փոձելուց ա, որ *կրոնի ու գիտության մեջ սահմանը միանգամից ջնջվում ա*: Բան չունեմ ասելու, լրիվ համաձայն եմ, լիարժեք սահմանումներ տալու փորձեր անել պետք չի, քանի որ արդյունքը ծիծաղելի ա ստացվում:


կրոնի ու գիտության սահմանը հստակ ա, հնարավոր չի ջնջել…

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, շեշտադրումդ սխալ ա. ես իհարկե հասկանում եմ, թե ինչ ես ուզում ասել, բայց նման ձևակերպմամբ ստացվում ա, որ կրոնը որոշ չափով գիտությանն է զիջել իրեն պատկանող տեղը: Իսկ իրականում գիտությունը կրոնով չի զբաղվում, գիտությունը կրոնի նկատրմամբ դիրքորոշում չունի (ես չեմ խոսում առանձին գիտնականների կրոնական համոզմունքների մասին): Աթեիզմն ա կրոնի ոլորտից, աթեիզմը կամ ագնոստիզմն են քննարկում կրոնը... օքեյ, կրոնը կարելի ա համեմատել փիլիսոփայության ու որոշ չափով հոգեբանության հետ: Բայց գիտությունը լրիվ այլ կատեգորիա ա: Գիտությունը չէր ապացուցում, որ երկիրն ա արևը շուրջ պտտվում և ոչ թե հակառակը, այն նպատակով, որ Աստվածաշունչը կամ քրիստոնեությունը սխալ հաներ. այն ուղղակի փաստ էր արձանագրում: Չի բացառվում, որ ամեն գիտնական բացահայտում մարդկության հարյուրավոր կրոններից մեկի պնդումն է փուչ անում. թե կրոնները այդ բացահայտումները ոնց կօգտագործեն, դա արդեն գիտության խնդիրը չէ:


Չէ, Սագ, մի քիչ սխալ ես մեկնաբանել: Խնդիրն էն ա, որ թեման աթեիստների ու աթեիզմի մասին ա, ու ես քննարկման մեջ մտնում եմ հաշվի առնելով միայն ՈՐՈՇ աթեիստների վերջին շրջանի ագրեսիվ վարքը: 
Աթեիստները որպես հիմք վերցնում ա գիտությունը, ստեղից գիտության ու աթեիզմի կապը: Կարճ ասած գիտությունը կարող ա գոյություն ունենա առանց կրոնի, իսկ աթեիզմը չի կարող գոյություն ունենա ոչ առանց կրոնի, ոչ էլ առանց ԳԻՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ: Ես էս թեմայում գիտությունը շոշափել եմ միայն աթեիզմի տեսանկյունից: Խնդիրն էն ա, որ եթե վերցնում ենք աթեիզմի մի շարք մեղադրանքներ կրոնի նկատմամբ, դրանք նույնությամբ կարելի ա շարադրել աթեիզմի ուղղությամբ: Ու սա միայն ու միայն շնորհիվ որոշ աթեիստների որոշ գաղափարների, որոնք շրջանառում են:

Ես ինքս ագնոստիկ եմ: Բայց ավելի հակված եմ կրոնը շրջանցելուն: Կարող ես ասենք նայես, թե էս յոթ տարվա մեջ ակումբում քանի անգամ եմ կրոնական թեմաներում գրառումներ արել: Պարզապես գնալով մոդայիկ ա դառնում կրոնին քլնգելը: Սրա դեմ էլ ես պրոբլեմ չունեմ, իրականում: Բայց երբ դա անում են դիլետանտները (խոսքս լուրջ մարդկանց մասին չի, ասենք Մեֆի, ակումբի Աթեիստի, Ռայի մասին չի), այլ մարդիկ, ովքեր ուղղակի չգիտեն թե ինչ ա աթեիզմը, ինչ ա կրոնը, ինչ ա էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը, բայց քանի որ «նորաձև» ա, իրենց հռչակում են «աթեիստ» ու սկսում հավայի քլնգել, ներվերս չի դիմանում: Վերջերս տենց բաներ շատ եմ տեսել, դրա համար մտել էի ընդամենը ասելու, որ էդ մարդիկ, չեն տարբերվում կույր հավատացողներից;

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ, Սագ, մի քիչ սխալ ես մեկնաբանել: Խնդիրն էն ա, որ թեման աթեիստների ու աթեիզմի մասին ա, ու ես քննարկման մեջ մտնում եմ հաշվի առնելով միայն ՈՐՈՇ աթեիստների վերջին շրջանի ագրեսիվ վարքը: 
> Աթեիստները որպես հիմք վերցնում ա գիտությունը, ստեղից գիտության ու աթեիզմի կապը: Կարճ ասած գիտությունը կարող ա գոյություն ունենա առանց կրոնի, *իսկ աթեիզմը չի կարող գոյություն ունենա ոչ առանց կրոնի, ոչ էլ առանց ԳԻՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ:* Ես էս թեմայում գիտությունը շոշափել եմ միայն աթեիզմի տեսանկյունից: Խնդիրն էն ա, որ եթե վերցնում ենք աթեիզմի մի շարք մեղադրանքներ կրոնի նկատմամբ, դրանք նույնությամբ կարելի ա շարադրել աթեիզմի ուղղությամբ: Ու սա միայն ու միայն շնորհիվ որոշ աթեիստների որոշ գաղափարների, որոնք շրջանառում են:


լրիվ համաձայն եմ… 





> Ես ինքս ագնոստիկ եմ: Բայց ավելի հակված եմ կրոնը շրջանցելուն: Կարող ես ասենք նայես, թե էս յոթ տարվա մեջ ակումբում քանի անգամ եմ կրոնական թեմաներում գրառումներ արել: Պարզապես գնալով մոդայիկ ա դառնում կրոնին քլնգելը: Սրա դեմ էլ ես պրոբլեմ չունեմ, իրականում: Բայց երբ դա անում են դիլետանտները (խոսքս լուրջ մարդկանց մասին չի, ասենք Մեֆի, ակումբի Աթեիստի, Ռայի մասին չի), այլ մարդիկ, ովքեր ուղղակի չգիտեն թե ինչ ա աթեիզմը, ինչ ա կրոնը, ինչ ա էվոլյուցիոն տեսությունը, բայց քանի որ «նորաձև» ա, իրենց հռչակում են «աթեիստ» ու սկսում հավայի քլնգել, ներվերս չի դիմանում: *Վերջերս տենց բաներ շատ եմ տեսել, դրա համար մտել էի ընդամենը ասելու, որ էդ մարդիկ, չեն տարբերվում կույր հավատացողներից;*


ստեղ ես վերապահումներ ունեմ Չուկ ջան… կույր հավատացյալը կարա ընտանիքով ինքնասպան լինի, բոմբորը կապի վրան ու անհավատներին պայթացնի, իրա սուրբ պարտքը համարի դա, երեխային բուժօգնությունից զրկի… կրոնի քողի տակ պատերազմներ են լինում, բայց աթեիստը ինչքան էլ կույր լինի, էս բաները չես կարող իրենցիս սպասել… ոչ մի կույր աթեիստ Դարվինի կամ էվ. տեսության համար մարդ չի սպանի… իհարկե շատ վատ ա կույր աթեիզմը, բայց բայց կույր հավատացյալի հետ համեմատելու չի…

----------

Աթեիստ (25.11.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հա, դրա համար ասում եմ, մենք կոնկրետ «օբյեկտները» (նույնիսկ ճիշտ բառն ընտրելն ա դժվար) կարող ենք հասկանալ: Այսինքն, էտ նշանակում ա, որ մարդ չի կարող հավայի ասել, որ Երկիրը տափակ ա, քանի որ ինքը դրան հավատում, որովհետև Երկիրը մեզ հայնտի ա, այն ուսումնասիրել ենք: Հիմա անցել ենք մյուս լեվելների ուսումնասիրմանը: Բայց ոչ ողջ պատկերը, ողջ գոյությունը, որովհետև պարադոքսի առաջ ենք միշտ կանգնելու: 
> 
> «Մեծ պայթյունի» տեսությունը բացատրում ա, թե ոնց ա ձևավորվել մեր ներկայիս Տիեզերքը: «Եվոլյուցիայի տեսությունը» բացատրում ա, թե ոնց ա առաջացել ու զարգացել կյանքը երկրի վրա: Բայց սրանցից ոչ մեկ էն «վերջնական աղբյուրը» գտնելու փորձ չի անում, քանի որ երբ գտնես ցանկացած վերացական աղբյուր, հաջորդ տրամաբանական հարցը լինելու ա՝ իսկ ո՞րն է դրա աղբյուրը:


Աչքիս, մենք լրիվ նույն բանն ենք ասում ...  :Think:

----------

Sagittarius (21.11.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> լրիվ համաձայն եմ… 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ստեղ ես վերապահումներ ունեմ Չուկ ջան… կույր հավատացյալը կարա ընտանիքով ինքնասպան լինի, բոմբորը կապի վրան ու անհավատներին պայթացնի, իրա սուրբ պարտքը համարի դա, երեխային բուժօգնությունից զրկի… կրոնի քողի տակ պատերազմներ են լինում, բայց աթեիստը ինչքան էլ կույր լինի, էս բաները չես կարող իրենցիս սպասել… ոչ մի կույր աթեիստ Դարվինի կամ էվ. տեսության համար մարդ չի սպանի… իհարկե շատ վատ ա կույր աթեիզմը, բայց բայց կույր հավատացյալի հետ համեմատելու չի…


Մեֆ, հասկանոմւ եմ ինչ ես ասում: Ես էդ կույր հավատի մասին չեմ: 
Ես նրանց մասին եմ, ովքեր ֆանատիկ երբեք են դառնա հեչ որ չէ էն պատճառով, որ չեն խորացել: Քո ասածները հիմնականում ֆանատիկներն են, ովքեր իրականում ուսումնասիրել են կրոնը, ինչ-որ բանի հասել են: Սխալ բանի՝ իմ ու քո կարծիքով, բայց հասել են:

Մեֆ ջան, նայի, իմ շրջապատում որ հարցնեմ, երևի հալալ կեսը կասի որ հավատացյալ ա, հալալ կեսը, որ աթեիստ ա: Իրականում իրանց մեծ մասը ոչ աթեիստ են, ոչ էլ հավատացյալ:  Լավ, վաղը կփորձեմ ավելի մանրամասն շարադրել, հիմա լավ չի ստացվում:

----------


## Sagittarius

> ստեղ ես վերապահումներ ունեմ Չուկ ջան… կույր հավատացյալը կարա ընտանիքով ինքնասպան լինի, բոմբորը կապի վրան ու անհավատներին պայթացնի, իրա սուրբ պարտքը համարի դա, երեխային բուժօգնությունից զրկի… կրոնի քողի տակ պատերազմներ են լինում, բայց աթեիստը ինչքան էլ կույր լինի, էս բաները չես կարող իրենցիս սպասել… ոչ մի կույր աթեիստ *Դարվինի կամ էվ. տեսության* համար մարդ չի սպանի… իհարկե շատ վատ ա կույր աթեիզմը, բայց բայց կույր հավատացյալի հետ համեմատելու չի…


Աթեիստն էլ կարող ա հավատքը կորցնելու «պատճառով» դեպրեսիայի մեջ ընկնի, կյանքի իմաստը չգտնելով, սերիական մարդասպան դառնա: Կրոնական կամ ցանկացած տեսակի կողմնորոշումը մարդկային սխալի նկատմամբ իմունիտետ չի տալիս:

Ստեղ տարբրեությունը էն ա, որ գիտությունը էս «բազարի» հետ կապ չունի: Այն, ի տարբերություն կրոնի, սուբյեկտիվ չի, չի ասում՝ ինչն ա ճիշտ, ինչը՝ սխալ: Այն պարզապես չոր, անմեղ փաստեր ա ներկայացնում: Մեֆ ջան, դու, վերը նշված տեսությունների օրինակը էս կոնտեկստում օգտագործելով, անում ես նույն սխալը, ինչ շատ հավատացյալներ, գիտությունը ու կրոնը բերում ես մի հարթության:

----------

Chuk (21.11.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

BTW ... discovery science-ով Stephen Hawking- հաղորդումը սկսվեց ...  :Love:

----------

Jarre (21.11.2013), Sagittarius (21.11.2013), Անվերնագիր (21.11.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Մեֆ, հասկանոմւ եմ ինչ ես ասում: Ես էդ կույր հավատի մասին չեմ: 
> Ես նրանց մասին եմ, ովքեր ֆանատիկ երբեք են դառնա հեչ որ չէ էն պատճառով, որ չեն խորացել: Քո ասածները հիմնականում ֆանատիկներն են, ովքեր իրականում ուսումնասիրել են կրոնը, ինչ-որ բանի հասել են: Սխալ բանի՝ իմ ու քո կարծիքով, բայց հասել են:
> 
> Մեֆ ջան, նայի, իմ շրջապատում որ հարցնեմ, երևի հալալ կեսը կասի որ հավատացյալ ա, հալալ կեսը, որ աթեիստ ա: *Իրականում իրանց մեծ մասը ոչ աթեիստ են, ոչ էլ հավատացյալ:*  Լավ, վաղը կփորձեմ ավելի մանրամասն շարադրել, հիմա լավ չի ստացվում:


Չուկ, կարո՞ղ ա իմ նման մարդիկ են:  :Jpit:  Բայց լուրջ, ես մինչև վերջերս մեկ ագնոստիկ էի, մեկ աթեիստ էի, բայց ոչ մեկն էլ սրտովս չէր... մեկ էլ (էս վերջին քննարկումների ընթացքում) հասկացա, որ հեչ էլ պարտադիր չի ընտրություն կատարել, կարելի ա ընդհանրապես ընտրության չգնալ՝ ինձ ջնջեք էտ ցուցակից:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, կարո՞ղ ա իմ նման մարդիկ են:  Բայց լուրջ, ես մինչև վերջերս մեկ ագնոստիկ էի, մեկ աթեիստ էի, բայց ոչ մեկն էլ սրտովս չէր... մեկ էլ (էս վերջին քննարկումների ընթացքում) հասկացա, որ հեչ էլ պարտադիր չի ընտրություն կատարել, կարելի ա ընդհանրապես ընտրության չգնալ՝ ինձ ջնջեք էտ ցուցակից:


Չէ, Սագ  :Smile: 
Իրականում գուցե ինձ էլ ա պետք ջնջել էդ ցուցակից:

Իրականում եքա գրեցի, հետո ջնջեցի, էսօր իսկապես մոտս լավ չի ստացվում ձևակերպելը, վաղը հիշեմ գրեմ թե որ տիպերի մասին եմ:

----------

Sagittarius (21.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, կայֆավա՞տ ես լինում 
> «Լիքը» ես ասել էի թե ովքեր են: Ես համեմատել էի հենց նույն քաշային կարգերում գտնվող աթեիստներին ու հավատացյալներին: էդ էն քաշային կարգն ա, որ իրան հռչակում ա կամ աթեիստ, կամ հավատացյալ, բայց ինքը գաղափար չունի թե ինքը ինչ ա: Ու էդպիսիք մեծամասնություն են:
> 
> 
> Պաշտպանական ստրատեգիայի անուն դու տվեցիր: Իհարկե՛ կունենաս ավելի լավ հիմքեր, քեզ ճանաչելով վստահ եմ: Խոսել էի կոնկրետ ասածիդ մասին, որն ինձ էր ուղղված ու սխալ էր:
> 
> 
> Համաձայն եմ: Հենց դրա համար էլ մեկնակետդ սխալ ա: Որտև կրոնն ասում ա, որ դպրոց մտնում «կրոնի պատմություն» սովորեցնելու համար: Դրա կոնտեքստում առնձին դասատուներ են, որ քարոզ են անելու: Իրանք ասելու են, որ սովորեցնում են, պատմություն, ընդամենը պատմություն: Մեֆ ջան, ես գրել էի, որ դասական իմաստով էդ քարոզ չի, *բայց գիտությունը տարածելը ու նաև հավատացյալներին դարձի բարելը գիտության սրբազան գործն ա* 
> 
> ...


գիտության նպատակը բնական երևույթներին բացատրություն տալն ա, գիտությունը խնդիր չունի ինչ որ մեկին դարձի բերելու… դա վերաբերվում ա նաև կրթությանը… կրթությունն էսօր մարդու համար անհրաժեշտություն ա ու դառել ա պարտադիր… էն ծնողը որ իրա երեխին դպրոց չի տանում, կամ կրթության չի տալիս (պահանջված մինիմումը) նրա ձեռքից սոցծառայության աշխատակիցները կարող են վերցնել… "գիտություն տարածել" արտահայտությունը ճիշտ ա եթե դպրոց գոյություն չունի, բայց գոյություն ունի կրթական համակարգ որի ֆունկցիան ա մատչելի դարձնել գիտությունը դպրոցների ու կրթական համակարգի միջոցով… չգիտեմ, կարող ա հայաստանյան սպեցիֆիկա ա ու չեմ հասկանում… 

կրթության ֆունկցիան կրթելն ա ոչ թե տարածելը… տարածում ես ինֆորմացիա, իսկ կրթությամբ դաստիարակաում ես… կրթությունը կարա լինի նաև կրոնական և դաստիարակվեն կրոնամոլներ՝ կրոնի սպասավորներ, Պակիստանի մադրասաները քեզ օրինակ… 

ապեր հասկանում եմ որ poser աթեիստները ներվերիդ վրա ազդում են… իմն էլ, բայց դրանց բերանը գոնե փաստերով կարաս փակես, իսկ կրոնականի բերանը փաստը չի փակում… 

…ու մի հատ ընդհանրացում անեմ… հավատացյալի ու աթեիստի ինտելեկտուալ տեսակը համարյա, ես կասեի բոլորովին իրարից չեն տարբերվում… էն կինոն որ դրել էի, հենց դրա մասին էր խոսում… բայց որ համեմատում ես աթեիստի ու կրոնականի ստորին շերտը, ստեղ արդեն սարեր ու ձորերի տարբերություն ա…

դրա համար էդ հավասարության նշանը սխալ ա…

----------


## Chuk

> գիտության նպատակը բնական երևույթներին բացատրություն տալն ա, գիտությունը խնդիր չունի ինչ որ մեկին դարձի բերելու… դա վերաբերվում ա նաև կրթությանը… կրթությունն էսօր մարդու համար անհրաժեշտություն ա ու դառել ա պարտադիր… էն ծնողը որ իրա երեխին դպրոց չի տանում, կամ կրթության չի տալիս (պահանջված մինիմումը) նրա ձեռքից սոցծառայության աշխատակիցները կարող են վերցնել… "գիտություն տարածել" արտահայտությունը ճիշտ ա եթե դպրոց գոյություն չունի, բայց գոյություն ունի կրթական համակարգ որի ֆունկցիան ա մատչելի դարձնել գիտությունը դպրոցների ու կրթական համակարգի միջոցով… չգիտեմ, կարող ա հայաստանյան սպեցիֆիկա ա ու չեմ հասկանում… 
> 
> կրթության ֆունկցիան կրթելն ա ոչ թե տարածելը… տարածում ես ինֆորմացիա, իսկ կրթությամբ դաստիարակաում ես… կրթությունը կարա լինի նաև կրոնական և դաստիարակվեն կրոնամոլներ՝ կրոնի սպասավորներ, Պակիստանի մադրասաները քեզ օրինակ… 
> 
> ապեր հասկանում եմ որ poser աթեիստները ներվերիդ վրա ազդում են… իմն էլ, բայց դրանց բերանը գոնե փաստերով կարաս փակես, իսկ կրոնականի բերանը փաստը չի փակում… 
> 
> …ու մի հատ ընդհանրացում անեմ… հավատացյալի ու աթեիստի ինտելեկտուալ տեսակը համարյա, ես կասեի բոլորովին իրարից չեն տարբերվում… էն կինոն որ դրել էի, հենց դրա մասին էր խոսում… բայց որ համեմատում ես աթեիստի ու կրոնականի ստորին շերտը, ստեղ արդեն սարեր ու ձորերի տարբերություն ա…
> 
> դրա համար էդ հավասարության նշանը սխալ ա…


Մեֆ ջան, «գիտություն տարածելը» եթե վերանվանենք «գիտելիք տարածել», ընդհանուր հայտարարի կգա՞նք:

Հստակեցնեմ. գիտելիքը կարող ա և սխալ լինի: Գիտելիքը կարող ա կրոնը լինի: Գիտելիքը կարող ա լինի փամփերսը փոխելու եղականի մասին: 
Իսկ էսօրվա կրթական համակարգը տարածում ա էն գիտելիքը, որին հասել ենք ու որին գիտություն ենք անվանում:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Մեֆ ջան, «գիտություն տարածելը» եթե վերանվանենք «գիտելիք տարածել», ընդհանուր հայտարարի կգա՞նք:
> 
> Հստակեցնեմ. գիտելիքը կարող ա և սխալ լինի: Գիտելիքը կարող ա կրոնը լինի: *Գիտելիքը կարող ա լինի փամփերսը փոխելու եղականի մասին*: 
> Իսկ էսօրվա կրթական համակարգը տարածում ա էն գիտելիքը, որին հասել ենք ու որին գիտություն ենք անվանում:


Պապա ա, է  :Love:

----------

Chuk (21.11.2013), Jarre (21.11.2013), Mephistopheles (21.11.2013), Sagittarius (21.11.2013), Աթեիստ (25.11.2013), Անվերնագիր (21.11.2013), Տրիբուն (21.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Աթեիստն էլ կարող ա *հավատքը* կորցնելու «պատճառով» դեպրեսիայի մեջ ընկնի, կյանքի իմաստը չգտնելով, սերիական մարդասպան դառնա: Կրոնական կամ ցանկացած տեսակի կողմնորոշումը մարդկային սխալի նկատմամբ իմունիտետ չի տալիս:


աթեիստը ինչի՞ նկատմամբ հավատքը պիտի կորցնի… գիտությա՞ն… գիտությունն ինքն արդեն ասում ա որ կամ ժխտվում ա կամ հաստատվում ա կամ էլ ճշտվում ա… ու որ ներմուծում ես "կյանքի իմաստ" հասկացությունը, վաբշե ա խառնվում… աթեիստ լինելու համար որոշակի բազա պետք ա մարդն ունենա… հենց ընենց չես կարա գաս ու ասես, էսօրվանից աթեիստ եմ… իսկ հավատացյալ լինելու համար բազա պետք չի… ուղղակի եթե բազա ես ունենում դա քեզ հավատացյալի որոշակի կատեգորիա մեջ ա դնում… 




> Ստեղ տարբրեությունը էն ա, որ գիտությունը էս «բազարի» հետ կապ չունի: Այն, ի տարբերություն կրոնի, սուբյեկտիվ չի, չի ասում՝ ինչն ա ճիշտ, ինչը՝ սխալ: Այն պարզապես չոր, անմեղ *փաստեր* ա ներկայացնում: Մեֆ ջան, դու, վերը նշված տեսությունների օրինակը էս կոնտեկստում օգտագործելով, անում ես նույն սխալը, ինչ շատ հավատացյալներ, գիտությունը ու կրոնը բերում ես մի հարթության:



այո, փաստեր և բացատրություններ… 

Սագ ջան, գիտությունն իր ստեղծված օրվանից սպառնալիք ա հանդիսացել կրոնի համար որովհետև կրոնի նպատակը եղել ա իշխանությունը… պարզ օրինակ եթե բերենք դա Դարվինի գրքի հրատարակումն էր որտեղ աստծո մասին խոսք չկա, բայց կղերականությունը խելռած էր…

գիտություն և կրոն պայքարը կամ հակասությունը կայանում ա նրանում որ կրոնը կորցնում ա տիրույթներ հենց շնորհիվ գիտության ու դա նրան դուր չի գալիս, էն աստիճանի որ անգամ "գիտական" մեթոդներով ա ուզում պայքարի… ուղղակի կրոնը աստծո գաղափարն ա օգտագործում իր իշխանությունը հաստատելու համար…

----------

Աթեիստ (25.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, «գիտություն տարածելը» եթե վերանվանենք «գիտելիք տարածել», ընդհանուր հայտարարի կգա՞նք:
> 
> Հստակեցնեմ. գիտելիքը կարող ա և սխալ լինի: Գիտելիքը կարող ա կրոնը լինի: Գիտելիքը կարող ա լինի փամփերսը փոխելու եղականի մասին: 
> Իսկ էսօրվա կրթական համակարգը տարածում ա էն գիտելիքը, որին հասել ենք ու որին գիտություն ենք անվանում:


լավ արի համաձայնվենք, բայց ասեմ… բայց ասեմ ինֆորմացին, ինստրուկցիան ուրիշ բան ա գիտությունը, գիտելիքը ուրիշ… սրանք տարբեր համակարգեր են…

----------

Chuk (21.11.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> կրոնի ու գիտության սահմանը հստակ ա, հնարավոր չի ջնջել…


Բա ի՞նչ անուն դնենք ասենք Ռա ստծուն երկրպագող եգիպտական քրմերին, որոնք զարգացնում էին նաև բժշկությունը, որպես գիտություն, ու էտ ընթացքում կարող ա լիքը աղոթում էին:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բա ի՞նչ անուն դնենք ասենք Ռա ստծուն երկրպագող եգիպտական քրմերին, որոնք զարգացնում էին նաև բժշկությունը, որպես գիտություն, ու էտ ընթացքում կարող ա լիքը աղոթում էին:


անունն արդեն դրած ա, քուրմ… քրմական դասակարգն էն ժամանակ դրանով ա զբաղվել… ու դաժե էն ժամանակ ա սահմանը հստակ եղել… 

գիտությունն ինչքան զարգանում ա, էնքան էդ սահմանն ավելի հստակ ա դառնում… կոմիտասն էլ վարդապետ ա եղել, չի նշանակում որ երաժշտության ու կրոնի սահմանը խառն ա…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> անունն արդեն դրած ա, քուրմ… քրմական դասակարգն էն ժամանակ դրանով ա զբաղվել… ու դաժե էն ժամանակ ա սահմանը հստակ եղել… 
> 
> գիտությունն ինչքան զարգանում ա, էնքան էդ սահմանն ավելի հստակ ա դառնում… կոմիտասն էլ վարդապետ ա եղել, չի նշանակում որ երաժշտության ու կրոնի սահմանը խառն ա…


բա պատարագը՞

----------


## Mephistopheles

> բա պատարագը՞


պատարագը ի՞նչ… տենց լինի ամեն ինչն էլ կարաս ասես… բա նկարչությունը՞, բա ճարտարապետությունը՞…

մի անգամ արդեն խոսեցինք չէ՞… դրանք կրոնի շնորհիվ չեն… հիմա  որ կրոնը չկա, ինչ ա, չեն լինում…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> պատարագը ի՞նչ… տենց լինի ամեն ինչն էլ կարաս ասես… բա նկարչությունը՞, բա ճարտարապետությունը՞…
> 
> մի անգամ արդեն խոսեցինք չէ՞… դրանք կրոնի շնորհիվ չեն… հիմա  որ կրոնը չկա, ինչ ա, չեն լինում…


Բա տենու՞մ ես, որ համաձայն չենք .. այսինքնս սահմանը հաճախ հստակ չի: Որ էտքան հստակ լիներ, բոլորիս համար պարզ կլիներ:

----------

Mephistopheles (21.11.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Հիմա երբ Ակումբին ես նայում, ի՞նչ ա դուրս գալիս։ Կրոն բաժնի վերջին ժամանակվա քննարկումներում ես բացահայտել եմ երեք կատեգորիայի մարդ։
> ՏԱՊՈՌ ՀԱՎԱՏԱՑՅԱԼ (անգամ եթե կպնում են եկեղեցուն ու աղանդներին)
> ՏԱՊՈՌ ԱԹԵԻՍՏ (ես պատկանում եմ էս շարքին)
> ՍԱՀՄԱՆԻՆ ԿԱՆԳՆԱԾՆԵՐ (մարդիկ որ փորձում են համ էս կողմում լինեն համ էն)։


Պետք է ենթադրել, որ ինձ առաջի՞ն կատեգորիային ես դասում... :Think:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բա տենու՞մ ես, որ համաձայն չենք .. այսինքնս սահմանը հաճախ հստակ չի: Որ էտքան հստակ լիներ, բոլորիս համար պարզ կլիներ:


Որոշ մարդկանց համար պարզ չի… ու կարող ա տենց էլ պարզ չլինի…

----------


## iabas

> Բայց մի հարց կտամ մեր աթեիստներին. 
> Եթե մերժում եք Աստծո, այսինքն՝ տիեզերական բանականության գաղափարը, ապա ինչպես եք հիմնավորում ձեր սեփական բանականության գոյությունը: Ենթադրենք, թե կյանքն առաջացել է անշունչ քիմիական տարրերի չգիտես ինչ պատճառով իրար միանալու հետևանքով, բայց ձեր բանականությունը, որով դուք հիմա գալիս եք այդ եզրակացության , որտեղի՞ց: Որպեսզի միտքը սխալ ուղղությամբ չտանենք, ասեմ, որ բանականությունը, դա մեր արած մտահանգումները չի, մեր արած մտահանգումները ընդամենը բանականության միջոցով մշակված ինֆորմացիան է, իսկ բանականությունը այն համակարգն է, որով մշակվում է ինֆորմացիան:


Դրա պատասխանը կիմանաս Բուդդայականության ուսումնասիրման ժամանայկ։ Այդ կրոնը, ի տարբերություն ուրիշների, շատ լավ հարմարվում է 21-րդ դարին, ու ինչ էլ ամացուցվի ու հաստատվի դա նրան չի խանգարելու, ի տարբերություն մնացած կրոնների։




> Իմ կարծիքով ամենաճշմարիտ կրոնը Քրիստոնեությունն է։


Ամենաճշմարիտ կրոնն իմանալու համար նախ պետք է գոնե 2 կրոնի մասին իմանալ։ Բացի քրիստոնեությունից, դու ո՞ր կրոններն ես ուսումնացիրել։

Իսկ ինչպե՞ս կբացատրեք ռեինկարնացիան, որը հակասում է քրիստոնեության ուսմնումնքին։ Ինչպե՞ս կբացատրեք նաև այլմոլորակայինների գոյությունը։

----------

Jarre (25.11.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Իսկ ինչպե՞ս կբացատրեք ռեինկարնացիան, որը հակասում է քրիստոնեության ուսմնումնքին։ *Ինչպե՞ս կբացատրեք նաև այլմոլորակայինների գոյությունը*։


Երբ Աստված ստեղծեց Ադամին ու Եվային ու յոթերորդ օրը հանգստացավ, ութերորդ օրը հասկացավ, որ ինքը ընդակ է ավելիին: Եվ իններորդ օրը ստեղծեց Գագոյին: Գագոն տարբերվում էր Ադամից ու Եվայից, նա ուներ մեծ գլուխ ու մեծ կանաչ աչքեր, ու ձայնը մի տեսակ էլեկտրոնային էր հնչում: Գագոն շատ ավելի ընդունակ էր, և ի տարբերություն Ադամենց՝ ավելի բիթի էր․ Նա կտրեց, քոքահան արեց կենաց ծառը ու ապրեց երկար ու երջանիկ: Գագոյենք չունեյին կրոններ ու հավատալիքներ, նրանք հասկանում էին, որ առաքինի կյանքի համար միանգամայան բավարար է չանել ուրիշներին այն, ինչ չես ցանկանում ինքդ քեզ․․․ Ինչպես Սասունցի Դավիթն էր մեծանում ու ջոջանում ժամ առ ժամ, այնպես էլ Գագոյենք էին զարգանում ժամ առ ժամ: Մայիսյան անձրևից ավելի նրանք սիրում էին գիտությունը: 
Ինչ երկարացնեմ, այ սենց առաջացան այլմոլորակայինները:

----------

Jarre (25.11.2013), Sagittarius (25.11.2013), Starkiller (25.11.2013), VisTolog (03.12.2013), Աթեիստ (25.11.2013), Արամ (26.11.2013), Տրիբուն (25.11.2013)

----------


## iabas

> Երբ Աստված ստեղծեց Ադամին ու Եվային ու յոթերորդ օրը հանգստացավ, ութերորդ օրը հասկացավ, որ ինքը ընդակ է ավելիին: Եվ իններորդ օրը ստեղծեց Գագոյին: Գագոն տարբերվում էր Ադամից ու Եվայից, նա ուներ մեծ գլուխ ու մեծ կանաչ աչքեր, ու ձայնը մի տեսակ էլեկտրոնային էր հնչում: Գագոն շատ ավելի ընդունակ էր, և ի տարբերություն Ադամենց՝ ավելի բիթի էր․ Նա կտրեց, քոքահան արեց կենաց ծառը ու ապրեց երկար ու երջանիկ: Գագոյենք չունեյին կրոններ ու հավատալիքներ, նրանք հասկանում էին, որ առաքինի կյանքի համար միանգամայան բավարար է չանել ուրիշներին այն, ինչ չես ցանկանում ինքդ քեզ․․․ Ինչպես Սասունցի Դավիթն էր մեծանում ու ջոջանում ժամ առ ժամ, այնպես էլ Գագոյենք էին զարգանում ժամ առ ժամ: Մայիսյան անձրևից ավելի նրանք սիրում էին գիտությունը: 
> Ինչ երկարացնեմ, այ սենց առաջացան այլմոլորակայինները:


Լավն էր  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Մի քիչ շատ են կրճատել, բայց դե վատ չի ստացվել։

*Աթեիստներն այսօր պաշտպանվելու խնդիր ունեն*

Մեկ էլ վերնագիրը դուրս չի գալիս։

----------

Jarre (23.12.2013), Ռուֆուս (22.12.2013), Վահե-91 (23.12.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Մի քիչ շատ են կրճատել, բայց դե վատ չի ստացվել։
> 
> *Աթեիստներն այսօր պաշտպանվելու խնդիր ունեն*
> 
> Մեկ էլ վերնագիրը դուրս չի գալիս։


Կարդացել եմ: Դուրս հեչ չի եկել, որտև Արտ ջան, զուտ Առաքելական եկեղեցու վրա ես քշում, կողքից մի քանի բառով խոսելով աթեիզմի մասին: Սկսած «Աթեիստները պաշտպանվելու խնդիր ունեն»-ից իմ համար սա հնարավորի խնդիր ա:

----------

Շինարար (23.12.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Արտ ջան, նորմալ ա որ ՀԱԵ-ի վրա քշեմ, որտև էսօր ինքն ա ինձ նեղողը։ Հարցազրույցը նպատակ չուներ պրոպագանդել աթեիզմ, այլ լրագրողը հետաքրքրվում էր ինձ հուզող հարցերով։ Ես երբեք չեմ ընդունել պրոպագանդան, ոչ կրոնի ոչ էլ աթեիզմի, բայց սաղ ասելիքս էն էր, որ վերջերս ագրեսիվացած փոստերը եկեղեցու դեմ իրականում պաշտպանական ռեակցիա են։

Իսկ երկրորդ նախադասությունդ չհասկացա։

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ երկրորդ նախադասությունդ չհասկացա։


Շտապելուց սաղ սխալ ա ստացվել նախադասությունը:

Ասում էի, որ «Աթեիստները պաշտպանվելու խնդիր ունեն» միտքը համարում եմ հնարովի: Համարում եմ, որ չկա տենց բան:


հ.գ. 
«Կրոնի պատմության» անվան տակ դպրոցում կրոնի պրոպագանդումը համարում եմ սխալ:
Եկեղեցականի նախագահի խորհրդական լինելը համարում եմ սխալ:
Ու սենց լիքը բաներ: Բայց դրանք պատճառ են ոչ թե ՀԱԵ դեմ քշելու համար, այլ իշխանության: Որովհետև դրանք կրոնի, ՀԱԵ հետևորդների, ՀԱԵ ազնիվ հոգևորականների հետ կապ չունեն:

----------

Աթեիստ (23.12.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Քանի՞ ազնիվ հոգևորական ելույթ ունեցավ ասողիկի եզության դեմ։ Ես միայն մեկի մասին իմացա։
Եթե ամբողջ ՀԱԵ-ում էդ մեկն ա ազնիվ, նորմալ չի՞, որ ՀԱԵ-ին քֆրտեմ։
Նույնիսկ իշխանության կազմում կան մարդիկ, ում ես հարգում եմ։ Բայց դա չի խանգարում իշխանությանը հայհոյել։

----------


## Chuk

> Քանի՞ ազնիվ հոգևորական ելույթ ունեցավ ասողիկի եզության դեմ։ Ես միայն մեկի մասին իմացա։
> Եթե ամբողջ ՀԱԵ-ում էդ մեկն ա ազնիվ, նորմալ չի՞, որ ՀԱԵ-ին քֆրտեմ։
> Նույնիսկ իշխանության կազմում կան մարդիկ, ում ես հարգում եմ։ Բայց դա չի խանգարում իշխանությանը հայհոյել։


Արտ ջան, ես էլ եմ մենակ մեկը տեսել, բայց գիտեմ որ էլի շատերը կան: Ուղղակի էնտեղ էլ նենց վիճակ ա, ոնց Հայաստանում, հետևաբար շատերը ուղղակի ռիսկ էլ չեն անի հրապարակային արտահայտվել: Ու ես վստահ եմ, որ մեր խնդիրը պետք ա լինի ոչ թե ՀԱԵ-ի մայրիԳը լացացնելը, այլ ՀԱԵ-ն բուժելը: Դա հնարավոր չի լինի այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ ունես իշխանություն, որը շատ ու շատ ուրիշ իշխանավորների նման եկեղեցուն ներքաշում ա ինտրիգային դաշտ, որոշ հարցերում դարձնում վահան, պախկվելով դրա հետևում: Ամբողջ խնդիրն էն ա, որ ՀԱԵ-ն հայհոյելն ու իշխանությանը հայհոյելը տարբեր կատեգորիաներ են, ՀԱԵ-ի հայհոյանքից բաժին ա ընկնում նաև հետևորդներին (հավատացյալներին): Ու նաև շեշտադրումներն են նենց, որ կարծես խոսքը գնում է ոչ թե ՀԱԵ-ի զուտ արատավոր երևույթների մասին, այլ ընդհանուր ՀԱԵ-ի մասին:

Ինչևէ: Քեզ հակառակը չեմ ուզում համոզել: Ուղղակի դու մեր դատին հանձնեցիր քո հարցազրույցը, ես էլ գրեցի դրա մասին իմ վերաբերմունքը:

----------

Աթեիստ (23.12.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտ ջան, ես էլ եմ մենակ մեկը տեսել, բայց գիտեմ որ էլի շատերը կան: Ուղղակի էնտեղ էլ նենց վիճակ ա, ոնց Հայաստանում, հետևաբար շատերը ուղղակի ռիսկ էլ չեն անի հրապարակային արտահայտվել: Ու ես վստահ եմ, որ մեր խնդիրը պետք ա լինի ոչ թե ՀԱԵ-ի մայրիԳը լացացնելը, այլ ՀԱԵ-ն բուժելը: Դա հնարավոր չի լինի այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ ունես իշխանություն, որը շատ ու շատ ուրիշ իշխանավորների նման եկեղեցուն ներքաշում ա ինտրիգային դաշտ, որոշ հարցերում դարձնում վահան, պախկվելով դրա հետևում: Ամբողջ խնդիրն էն ա, որ ՀԱԵ-ն հայհոյելն ու իշխանությանը հայհոյելը տարբեր կատեգորիաներ են, ՀԱԵ-ի հայհոյանքից բաժին ա ընկնում նաև հետևորդներին (հավատացյալներին): Ու նաև շեշտադրումներն են նենց, որ կարծես խոսքը գնում է ոչ թե ՀԱԵ-ի զուտ արատավոր երևույթների մասին, այլ ընդհանուր ՀԱԵ-ի մասին:
> 
> Ինչևէ: Քեզ հակառակը չեմ ուզում համոզել: Ուղղակի դու մեր դատին հանձնեցիր քո հարցազրույցը, ես էլ գրեցի դրա մասին իմ վերաբերմունքը:


Սկսեմ նրանից, որ հենց կարծիքների համար եմ տեղադրել ։)
Բայց մի քանի կետերով հետդ համաձայն չեմ։
1. *Մեր խնդիրը պետք ա լինի ոչ թե ՀԱԵ-ի մայրիԳը լացացնելը, այլ ՀԱԵ-ն բուժելը* - կյանքում չեմ կարա համարամ, որ ՀԱԵ-ի բուժումը որևէ կապ կարա ունենա իմ հետ։ Թեկուզ էն պատճառով, որ դրա գոյությունը համարում եմ հասարակության հիվանդության նշան։
2. *ՀԱԵ-ի հայհոյանքից բաժին ա ընկնում նաև հետևորդներին (հավատացյալներին)* - սա ոչ մի կերպ չեմ հասկանում։ Մի քիչ նմանեցնում են նրան, որ ասում են. «երկրիդ նախագահին հայհոյելով երկիրդ ես հայհոյում»։ Հավատացյալից «պահաջվում» ա հավատալ ա Աստծուն, ոչ թե մարդկանց ու կառույցներին։ Եթե մարդը տերտերին ա «աստվածացնում», դա ինչ որ նոր կրոնի տեսակ ա, ինձ անծանոթ։
3. *Շատերը ուղղակի ռիսկ էլ չեն անի հրապարակային արտահայտվել* - Եթե մարդը ռիսկ չի անում իրա կոլեգա եզի ասածները քննադատի, ուրեմն ես ինձ իրավունք եմ վերապահում իրան էլ եզի հետ քննադատեմ։

----------


## Chuk

> Սկսեմ նրանից, որ հենց կարծիքների համար եմ տեղադրել ։)
> Բայց մի քանի կետերով հետդ համաձայն չեմ։։


Օք Արտ ջան, ընդունում եմ տեսակետդ (ոչ թե համաձայնվում): Չեմ ուզում շարունակել:

----------

Աթեիստ (23.12.2013)

----------


## Արամ

> Ըստ Արտակի՝ այսօր աթեիստներն ունեն պաշտպանվելու խնդիր, քանի որ եկեղեցին շատ է միջամտում աշխարհիկ կյանքին. «…եկեղեցին մարդկանց տուն է մտնում և՛ հեռուստատեսության, և՛ դպրոցի միջոցով»: Նա որոշել է, որ երեխային այնպիսի դպրոց է ուղարկելու, որտեղ իր պահանջով երեխան կազատվի դպրոցական այն առարկայից, որը կոչվում է «Հայ եկեղեցու պատմություն», բայց, ըստ Արտակի՝ ավելի շուտ քրիստոնեության քարոզում է, քան եկեղեցու պատմություն: «Եթե այդ առարկան իսկապես եկեղեցու պատմություն է, ապա ինչո՞ւ են աշակերտներին աղոթք ու շարականներ սովորեցնում»,- նշում է Արտակը, ով կարծում է, որ երեխային երեք տարեկանից քրիստոնեություն քարոզելը կրոնի ազատություն չի ենթադրում. դա սահմանադրական իրավունքի բացահայտ ոտնահարում է:


Արտ ջան ինչքան հիշում եմ, էս թեմայի շուրջ էլի ենք խոսացել, բայց մեկ է ես չեմ հասկանում քո նման վերաբերմունքը էդ առարկայի հանդեպ: Հա էլի թող սխալ լինի, որ աղոթքներ են սովորեցնում և այլն և այլն: Բայց արի հասկանանք էլի, էդ առարկան ես էլ եմ անցել ու շատ-շատ մարդիկ են անցել, որոնք դա հալած յուղի պես չեն ընդունում: Ինչու՞ ես մտածում, որ քո երեխան դա պետք է հալած յուղի պես ընդունի: 
Եթե դասավանդվող առարկան «հավայի» մենակ դաս են անում, հետո էդ հարցի շուրջ երեխեքով չեն խոսում, այլ ընդամենը պարտականության նման սովորում` պատասխանում են, էդ ոչ մի ազդեցություն էլ երեխայի վրա չի թողի (իհարկե իմ կարծիքով էլի): Ու գրեթե վստահ եմ, որ հիմիվկա երեխանները հաստատ կրոնի մասին իրար հետ չեն խոսի:
Հետո արի դրա դրական կողմերն էլ նայենք: Չէ՞ որ էդ առարկան շատ բաներ ա սովորեցնում, մեկը հենց պատմությունից: Ու հաստատ էն երեխեն, որ սովորել ա, վատ վիճակի մեջ չի լինի, երբ հարցնեն, երբ ենք մենք քրիստոնեությունը ընդունել կամ նման ըստ իս դեբիլ հարց, բայց ցավոք սրտի, ոնց որ դու ես ասում, հայ հասարակությունը ընտրել ա նորմեր, որոնց մեջ էլ հենց էդ քրիստոնեության ստեղծման օրը իմանալը մտնում է:

----------

Աթեիստ (23.12.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Արտ ջան ինչքան հիշում եմ, էս թեմայի շուրջ էլի ենք խոսացել, բայց մեկ է ես չեմ հասկանում քո նման վերաբերմունքը էդ առարկայի հանդեպ: Հա էլի թող սխալ լինի, որ աղոթքներ են սովորեցնում և այլն և այլն: Բայց արի հասկանանք էլի, էդ առարկան ես էլ եմ անցել ու շատ-շատ մարդիկ են անցել, որոնք դա հալած յուղի պես չեն ընդունում: Ինչու՞ ես մտածում, որ քո երեխան դա պետք է հալած յուղի պես ընդունի: 
> Եթե դասավանդվող առարկան «հավայի» մենակ դաս են անում, հետո էդ հարցի շուրջ երեխեքով չեն խոսում, այլ ընդամենը պարտականության նման սովորում` պատասխանում են, էդ ոչ մի ազդեցություն էլ երեխայի վրա չի թողի (իհարկե իմ կարծիքով էլի): Ու գրեթե վստահ եմ, որ հիմիվկա երեխանները հաստատ կրոնի մասին իրար հետ չեն խոսի:
> Հետո արի դրա դրական կողմերն էլ նայենք: Չէ՞ որ էդ առարկան շատ բաներ ա սովորեցնում, մեկը հենց պատմությունից: Ու հաստատ էն երեխեն, որ սովորելա վատ վիճակի մեջ չի լինի, երբ հարցնեն, երբ ենք մենք քրիստոնեությունը ընդունել կամ նման ըստ իս դեբիլ հարցեր, բայց ցավոք սրտի, ոնց որ դու ես ասում, հայ հասարակությունը ընտրել ա նորմեր, որոնց մեջ էլ հենց էդ քրիստոնեության ստեղծման օրը իմանալը մտնում է:


Արամ ջան, քանի դեռ ունենք սահմանադրությամբ ամրագրված կրոնի ազատություն, ես պահանջելու եմ ենթարկվել էդ օրենքին, իսկ դա ենթադրում ա դադարեցնել կրոնի քարոզը երեխաների շրջանում։
2. Պատմության համար կա պատմություն առարկա, իսկ տենց ծեծված հարցի համար (քրիստոնեության ընդունման թիվը) սկի տառերն իմանալ պետք չի։ Սաղ օրը ուղեղդ էն լցնում։
3. Մարդիկ նույնիսկ սկսել են մանկական մուլտերը (օր. ну, погоди!) ցենզուռայի ենթարկել, որտև (понимешь ли) ենթագիտակցորեն ազդում ա երեխաների վրա: Իսկ կրոնի պատմությունը շատ դեպքերում նույնիսկ ենթագիտակցորեն չի, բացահայտ քարոզ ա։
4. Էն որ ասում ես «հավայի դաս են անում», որոշ տեղերում էնքան էլ տենց չի, որտև տեղ կա, որ աղոթքներ ու շարականներ են երգում, դա իմ կարծիքով ձեռառնելոցի ա։
Իմ երեխան էս պահին Ձմեռ պապի գոյությունն ա հակած յուղի տեղ ընդունում, էն դեպքում որ, դրա մասին տարին մեկ ենք հիշում։ Ես պատմությունից շատ վատ եմ, հայ գրականությունից էլ կարդացել եմ էն ինչ պարտադրել են, մնացածը կարդալու ցանկությունս չգիտեմ խի ցնդել ա (մինչև հիմա ափսոսում եմ «Ալպիական մանուշակի» վրա ծախսածս ժամանակը)։ Ու պատկերացրու կյանքում ոչ դրանից եմ նեղվել, ոչ դա բարձրաձայնելուց։

----------

Արամ (23.12.2013)

----------


## Արամ

> Արամ ջան, քանի դեռ ունենք սահմանադրությամբ ամրագրված կրոնի ազատություն, ես պահանջելու եմ ենթարկվել էդ օրենքին, իսկ դա ենթադրում ա դադարեցնել կրոնի քարոզը երեխաների շրջանում։


Է, լավ է, Արտակ, վ ժոպու սահմանադրությունը: Այսինքն, եթե սահմանադրությամբ ամրագրված չլիներ դու էդ երևույթին նորմալ կնայեի՞ր:



> 2. Պատմության համար կա պատմություն առարկա, իսկ տենց ծեծված հարցի համար (քրիստոնեության ընդունման թիվը) սկի տառերն իմանալ պետք չի։ Սաղ օրը ուղեղդ էն լցնում։
> 3. Մարդիկ նույնիսկ սկսել են մանկական մուլտերը (օր. ну, погоди!) ցենզուռայի ենթարկել, որտև (понимешь ли) ենթագիտակցորեն ազդում ա երեխաների վրա: Իսկ կրոնի պատմությունը շատ դեպքերում նույնիսկ ենթագիտակցորեն չի, բացահայտ քարոզ ա։


Ես չգիտեմ մարդիկ ինչ են անում Արտ, բայց կարծում եմ, ո՛չ մուլտերը, ո՛չ կրոնի պատմությունը, ո՛չ երգերը երեխայի, երեխան, ո՞րն ա, 7-րդ 8-րդ դասարաններում չե՞ն անցնում, եքա 14 տարեկան երեխու վրա չի ազդի:



> 4. Էն որ ասում ես «հավայի դաս են անում», որոշ տեղերում էնքան էլ տենց չի, որտև տեղ կա, որ աղոթքներ ու շարականներ են երգում, դա իմ կարծիքով ձեռառնելոցի ա։


Հավայի դաս անելը Արտ, էդ էն ա, որ անում են դաս, ընդամենը դասի համար: Այսինքն երեխանները դրանով հետաքրքրված չեն, համենայն դեպս մեր դասարանի դեպքում այդպես էր, ավել բան չեմ կարող ասել:



> Իմ երեխան էս պահին Ձմեռ պապի գոյությունն ա հակած յուղի տեղ ընդունում, էն դեպքում որ, դրա մասին տարին մեկ ենք հիշում։ Ես պատմությունից շատ վատ եմ, հայ գրականությունից էլ կարդացել եմ էն ինչ պարտադրել են, մնացածը կարդալու ցանկությունս չգիտեմ խի ցնդել ա (մինչև հիմա ափսոսում եմ «Ալպիական մանուշակի» վրա ծախսածս ժամանակը)։ Ու պատկերացրու կյանքում ոչ դրանից եմ նեղվել, ոչ դա բարձրաձայնելուց։


Արտ ջան բա պարծ է, ի՞նչ է` ուզում ես երեխադ 14 տարեկանում գիտակցի, որ աստված պապիկը չկա՞:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սկսեմ նրանից, որ հենց կարծիքների համար եմ տեղադրել ։)
> Բայց մի քանի կետերով հետդ համաձայն չեմ։
> 1. *Մեր խնդիրը պետք ա լինի ոչ թե ՀԱԵ-ի մայրիԳը լացացնելը, այլ ՀԱԵ-ն բուժելը* - կյանքում չեմ կարա համարամ, որ ՀԱԵ-ի բուժումը որևէ կապ կարա ունենա իմ հետ։ Թեկուզ էն պատճառով, որ դրա գոյությունը համարում եմ հասարակության հիվանդության նշան։
> 2. *ՀԱԵ-ի հայհոյանքից բաժին ա ընկնում նաև հետևորդներին (հավատացյալներին)* - սա ոչ մի կերպ չեմ հասկանում։ Մի քիչ նմանեցնում են նրան, որ ասում են. «երկրիդ նախագահին հայհոյելով երկիրդ ես հայհոյում»։ Հավատացյալից «պահաջվում» ա հավատալ ա Աստծուն, ոչ թե մարդկանց ու կառույցներին։ Եթե մարդը տերտերին ա «աստվածացնում», դա ինչ որ նոր կրոնի տեսակ ա, ինձ անծանոթ։
> 3. *Շատերը ուղղակի ռիսկ էլ չեն անի հրապարակային արտահայտվել* - Եթե մարդը ռիսկ չի անում իրա կոլեգա եզի ասածները քննադատի, ուրեմն ես ինձ իրավունք եմ վերապահում իրան էլ եզի հետ քննադատեմ։


1. ՀԱԵ-ն պետք ա ռեֆորմ անցկացնի… աշխարհն առաջ ա գնում, մեր ժողովուրդն էլ հետը, բայց սրանք հլա հպարտ-հպարտ ասում են որ իրանք է՜ն ժամանակվա ՀԱԵ-ն են… իրանք չեն փոխվել ու կոռումպացվել են, մեր ամբողջ պատմության ընթացքում… մահացու ա սա… մեր հավատացյալ հայրենակիցները հոգու սփոփանք չեն գտնում եկեղեցում ու հեռանում են… ինչ էլ ասենք ու ինչքան էլ աթեիստ լինենք, կա մի հատված մեր հասարակության մեջ որ հավատում ա և մի հատված որ սովորությունների խաթեր ա անում ամեն ինչ… ՀԱԵ-ն էս մարդկանց վանում ա… 

2. ՀԱԵ-ն ՀԱԵ- ա իրա հետևորդներով ու առաջնորդներով… դրանց որ հանես, տակը բան չի մնա… դրա համար էլ ՀԱԵ-ին հենց իրա հոգևոր դասով ու շարքայիններով ա ՀԱԵ… հայհոյանքն ու քննադատություններն էլ հենց իրենց պիտի հասնի… 

3. բա ի՞նչ անենք, ճակատը պաչե՞նք… ինչի՞ պետք ա մարդիկ իրան հասկանան, բայց ինքը մարդկանց ոչ… չի ուզում թող դուրս գա…

----------

Sambitbaba (23.12.2013), Աթեիստ (23.12.2013), Տրիբուն (23.12.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

> Կարդացել եմ: Դուրս հեչ չի եկել, որտև Արտ ջան, զուտ Առաքելական եկեղեցու վրա ես քշում, կողքից մի քանի բառով խոսելով աթեիզմի մասին: Սկսած «Աթեիստները պաշտպանվելու խնդիր ունեն»-ից իմ համար սա հնարավորի խնդիր ա:


Վերնագիրն ինձ էլ չէր դուր եկել: Հոդվածը շատ կարճ էր, մենք բոլորս էլ Աթեիստի հայացքներին ավելի մանրամասն ենք ծանոթ, հոդվածում ընդգրկված իր տեսակետները մեծ մասամբ ինձ համար ընդւոնելի են, բայց որ աթեիստները պաշտպանվելու կարիք ունեն... այ էստեղ ամբողջ լրջությունը կորչում ա:

----------

Աթեիստ (23.12.2013)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Իմ կրոնն էլ է աթեիզմը  :Smile:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Իմ կրոնն էլ է աթեիզմը


 :Xeloq:  հաստա՞տ կրոնը

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հաստա՞տ կրոնը


հա… հաստատ… ինքն Աթեին ա պաշտում…

----------

Աթեիստ (25.02.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> հաստա՞տ կրոնը


Այո-այո,Հայաստանում Աթեիզմը կրոն է

----------

Mephistopheles (25.02.2014), Sambitbaba (13.03.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Այո-այո,Հայաստանում Աթեիզմը կրոն է


Աթեիզմն էլ է համաշխարհային կրոն...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Աթեիզմն էլ է համաշխարհային կրոն...


Ոչ, Սամ… եթե Աթեիզմը կրոն ա, ուրեմն Նյու Էյջը աղանդ ա…

----------

Jarre (13.03.2014), Sambitbaba (14.03.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ոչ, Սամ… եթե Աթեիզմը կրոն ա, ուրեմն Նյու Էյջը աղանդ ա…


Լավ կերցրիր, Մեֆ ջան... :Smile: 

Բայց մենք քեզ հետ արդեն խոսել ենք սրա մասին ու էդպես էլ ընդհանուր հայտարարի չեկանք: Հիմա չգիտեմ, իմաստ ունի՞ արդյոք կրկնել ամեն ինչ... Համենայն դեպս հիշեցնեմ, թե ինչն էր հիմնական խնդիրը, ինչն ինձ թույլ չի տալիս համաձայնվել քեզ հետ այս հարցում:
Նախ, որ կրոնի ու աղանդի մեջ ես ինչ-որ առանձնապես տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում. կոպիտ ասած, ըստ իս աղանդը դեռևս փոքրիկ և առայժմ չպետականացված կրոն է: Իսկ կրոն ասելով ես հասկանում եմ այն, ինչն աշխարհն ընկալում է միայն իր գաղափարախոսության սահմաններում: 
Եվ քանի որ աթեիզմն էլ ճիշտ նույն կերպ է վարվում, ուրեմն այն էլ ինձ համար կրոնից ոչինչով չի տարբերվում: Հենց այդ է պատճառը, որ ես հաճույքով համաձայնվեցի մեր Յոհաննեսի ասածի հետ:

Դու կարող ես ինչ անուն կուզես տալ Նյու Էյջին: Բայց չեմ կարծում, թե կարողանաս ցույց տալ, թե որն են նրա սահմանները...

----------

